# Leute aus Hildesheim und Umgebung - Wo seid ihr? - [Teil 2]



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is hier


----------



## MasterAss (30. November 2009)

Hallo!
Bei meinen Touren in der nahegelegenen Forst Rund um Hildesheim sieht man schrecklich wenig MTB´ler....
Fahre ich nur zur falschen Zeit oder ist wirklich keiner hier auf ner Hausrunde unterwegs??
Gibt doch schöne Trails, vor allem im Hildesheimer Wald.... 

Also, kommt raus und zeigt euch ihr Hunde !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. November 2009)




----------



## eisenarsch (30. November 2009)

habe ich was verpasst ?


----------



## Molo (30. November 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Bei meinen Touren in der nahegelegenen Forst Rund um Hildesheim sieht man schrecklich wenig MTB´ler....
> Fahre ich nur zur falschen Zeit oder ist wirklich keiner hier auf ner Hausrunde unterwegs??
> Gibt doch schöne Trails, vor allem im Hildesheimer Wald....
> ...



Ich bin grad noch indisponiert....scheiss gebrochene Hand

Nächste Woche gehts wieder los mit null Kondition


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. November 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> habe ich was verpasst ?



*SIE* sind endlich da!!!!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. November 2009)

nein blos ein Déjà-vu 
alles auf null, jetzt gehts wieder von vorne los.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. November 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Bei meinen Touren in der nahegelegenen Forst Rund um Hildesheim sieht man schrecklich wenig MTB´ler....
> Fahre ich nur zur falschen Zeit oder ist wirklich keiner hier auf ner Hausrunde unterwegs??
> Gibt doch schöne Trails, vor allem im Hildesheimer Wald....
> ...


Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. November 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> nein blos ein Déjà-vu
> alles auf null, jetzt gehts wieder von vorne los.


OKAY,
ich mache mal den Anfang: bin der G-K-R aus Hi und......


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. November 2009)

....wollte schon immer mal fragen:

Wer am span. Tapasbuffet (11,50 EUR p.P.) teilnehmen will, kann sich bei mir (PN) bis Mittwoch, 20 Uhr, voranmelden!


----------



## Dave83 (30. November 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> OKAY,
> ich mache mal den Anfang: bin der G-K-R aus Hi und......




Hi Günther 

Dave aus Diekholzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (30. November 2009)

ich will nur das hier machen [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ANDj2MI3iQ"]YouTube- Ein Bier exen[/ame]


----------



## rODAHn (30. November 2009)

Geil, dann einfach hinsetzen und auf den "Knall" warten!


----------



## wunderkiste (1. Dezember 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich will nur das hier machen YouTube- Ein Bier exen



Wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann, dann ist das auch mein Plan...


----------



## enemy111 (1. Dezember 2009)

Molo schrieb:


> Ich bin grad noch indisponiert....scheiss gebrochene Hand
> 
> Nächste Woche gehts wieder los mit null Kondition





Endlich


----------



## Mudwild (1. Dezember 2009)

Hat eigentlich jemand für Freitag einen Tisch reserviert?

Müssen wir alle eine Rose (oder ein defektes Laufrad)  in die Hand nehmen, damit wir uns erkennen?


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Dezember 2009)

wie wäre es mit helm ? beim letzten treffen hatten wir so ein lustiges schild auf dem tisch  existiert das noch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (1. Dezember 2009)

Wie oft soll der Stammtisch stattfinden ?


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Dezember 2009)

@ gkr ,das ist doch mal ne funzel 


leider nicht meine ,noch nicht 

zum thema schaltauge ,siehe hier


----------



## rODAHn (1. Dezember 2009)

Hey Eisenarsch,

wo genau hast Du denn diesen Film aufgenommen?
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4916159/richtung_bad_salzdetfurth

...und wo ist der beste Einstieg in den Osterberg?

LG

rODAHn


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Dezember 2009)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand für Freitag einen Tisch reserviert?


Klaro Für 18 +-2


Mudwild schrieb:


> Müssen wir alle eine Rose (oder ein defektes Laufrad)  in die Hand nehmen, damit wir uns erkennen?


Wir sind nicht zu übersehen; wenn ick der Erste bin: trage die Rotwild-Mütze aus meinem Album
Also, alle zu mir



enemy111 schrieb:


> Wie oft soll der Stammtisch stattfinden ?


Schau´n wir mal.....



eisenarsch schrieb:


> @ gkr ,das ist doch mal ne funzel
> 
> 
> leider nicht meine ,noch nicht


Oh, der große Bier-auf-Ex-trinkende Iluminator
Nicht schlecht die Leuchtreklame! Tesla?

Und was ich schon immer mal fragen wollte:
Wer am span. Tapasbuffet (11,50 EUR p.P.) teilnehmen will, kann sich bei mir (PN) bis Mittwoch, 20 Uhr, voranmelden![/QUOTE]
Habe zur Zeit 3 Buffetvoranmeldungen...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Dezember 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hey Eisenarsch,
> 
> wo genau hast Du denn diesen Film aufgenommen?
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4916159/richtung_bad_salzdetfurth
> ...



das ist ja schon ein paar tage her ,kann ich nicht genau sagen


----------



## waldhase (1. Dezember 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit helm ? beim letzten treffen hatten wir so ein lustiges schild auf dem tisch  existiert das noch ?



Meinst du das mit der Luftpumpe?
Muss mal schaun...


----------



## wunderkiste (2. Dezember 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> zum thema schaltauge ,siehe hier



185 verschiedene Schaltaugen und keins passt an mein Rad...
Aber am Donnerstag oder Freitag kann ich meins in Hannover abholen

@Eisenarsch: gefallen Dir jetzt die Temperaturen so langsam!?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ....wollte schon immer mal fragen:
> 
> Wer am span. Tapasbuffet (11,50 EUR p.P.) teilnehmen will, kann sich bei mir (PN) bis Mittwoch, 20 Uhr, voranmelden!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. Dezember 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hey Eisenarsch,
> 
> wo genau hast Du denn diesen Film aufgenommen?
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4916159/richtung_bad_salzdetfurth
> ...



Das ist der Kammtrail vom Dreiländereck zur Welfenhöhe, kurz vor der Welfenhöhe...
Hast Du das äusserst geschmeidige rote *SAUBERE* Rad gesehen?


----------



## oxysept (2. Dezember 2009)

Mir war mal wieder nach einem Bildchen:



oben: Reuberg
unten: Sieben Berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (2. Dezember 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> @Eisenarsch: gefallen Dir jetzt die Temperaturen so langsam!?



super ,morgen fahre ich wieder mit dem bike zur maloche


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. Dezember 2009)

Das habe ich heute morgen gemacht. 
Start um 5:30Uhr und dann 1,5Std. im dichtesten Nebel zur Arbeit. Das Eis war erst zur Mittagpause abgetaut


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Dezember 2009)

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten
5.30
Da geht bei mir gar nix...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (2. Dezember 2009)

da stempel ich mich gerade ein du olle schlafmütze


----------



## tobone (2. Dezember 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Das ist der Kammtrail vom Dreiländereck zur Welfenhöhe, kurz vor der Welfenhöhe...
> Hast Du das äusserst geschmeidige rote *SAUBERE* Rad gesehen?



Kannst du das genauer beschreiben?


----------



## rODAHn (3. Dezember 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Das ist der Kammtrail vom Dreiländereck zur Welfenhöhe, kurz vor der Welfenhöhe...
> Hast Du das äusserst geschmeidige rote *SAUBERE* Rad gesehen?



Ist mir natürlich sofort aufgefallen!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Dezember 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Kannst du das genauer beschreiben?



Ich schicke Dir ´ne PN... kennst Du die Ecke um den Griesberg, Welfenhöhe, Hufeisenranch, Dreiländereck aus? Falls nicht muss ich das mal in eine Karte einfügen.


----------



## average.stalker (3. Dezember 2009)

ich hab den umzug des threads mal wieder nicht mitbekommen!


----------



## MasterAss (3. Dezember 2009)

Also 19h morgen steht, ja?
Ich komme übrigens mit dem Auto und nein ich werde keine Federgabel zur Erkennung in mein Hemdtäschen stecken 

Habt ihr reserviert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Dezember 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ich hab den umzug des threads mal wieder nicht mitbekommen!


Hey, mit Umzug solltest Du Dich bald auskennen
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Dezember 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Also 19h morgen steht, ja?
> Ich komme übrigens mit dem Auto und nein ich werde keine Federgabel zur Erkennung in mein Hemdtäschen stecken
> 
> Habt ihr reserviert?



Jawoll Chef, äh, Threadgründungsopa Für 19.30 Uhr!

PS: Gibt es eigentlich was für mich weil ich Dich mit einem Trail Deines Namens geehrt habe? 

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Dezember 2009)

Guten morgen allerseits, hallo Günther,
wie siehts heute mittag mit einer Feierabendrunde aus?




PS: der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm und darf dann auch ab mittag raus zum spielen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Dezember 2009)

Salve Pfadfinder,
feine Idee, aber kien Tied: Volles Tagesprogramm mit Adventsfeier (Schulklasse) und ein Treffen bergradfahrender Homo Sapiens
Was macht das gemeine Stirnrad? Fallen wieder Späne?
Ansonsten[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCkw6v46TXU"]YouTube- Rob Zombie - Never Gonna Stop[/ame]mal reinhören, macht den Kopp frei, frag eisenarsch
LG, bis heute Abend, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Dezember 2009)

wieso Stirnrad, hab mir für die Rohloff als Chefserie [COE edition] äußerst haltbare Kettenräder gebaut , damit ist die Kette das einzige nennenswerte Verschleißteil.

heut' abend so ab 20.15


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Dezember 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNc5o9TU0t0&feature=related"]YouTube- Stairway to Heaven live (Rodrigo y Gabriela)[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Dezember 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> wieso Stirnrad, hab mir für die Rohloff als Chefserie [COE edition] äußerst haltbare Kettenräder gebaut , damit ist die Kette das einzige nennenswerte Verschleißteil.
> 
> heut' abend so ab 20.15


Chefserie Auch-haben-will, steht auch der "COE edition" Schriftzug drauf? Blaupause? Foto? Exemplar? Oder gemeine Nullserie
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. Dezember 2009)

...ah Rodrigo y Gabriela ...al son de la música. ¡Es un pasada!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Chefserie Auch-haben-will, steht auch der "COE edition" Schriftzug drauf? Blaupause? Foto? Exemplar? Oder gemeine Nullserie
> LG, G-K-R



muß natürlich CEO  heißen 

schriftzug und widmung sind schon eingepreist


----------



## marsepolani (4. Dezember 2009)

HI,
hab es gerade mit erschrecken gesehen. Im Bikepark Hahnenklee liegt der 1. Schnee.
Also warten, warten ......bis es vorbei ist.

bis bald im Wald
marsepolani


----------



## rODAHn (4. Dezember 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Ich schicke Dir ´ne PN... kennst Du die Ecke um den Griesberg, Welfenhöhe, Hufeisenranch, Dreiländereck aus? Falls nicht muss ich das mal in eine Karte einfügen.




Mir auch?

Danke!


----------



## Dave83 (4. Dezember 2009)

marsepolani schrieb:


> HI,
> hab es gerade mit erschrecken gesehen. Im Bikepark Hahnenklee liegt der 1. Schnee.
> Also warten, warten ......bis es vorbei ist.
> 
> ...



Oh kaaackeeeeee 

Ich wollt doch im Dezember nochmal hin


----------



## enemy111 (4. Dezember 2009)

Dave83 schrieb:


> Oh kaaackeeeeee
> 
> Ich wollt doch im Dezember nochmal hin




Genauso wie ich. 
Wo ist die Sonne ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Dezember 2009)

Wir *mudwild* *Oxysep* und ich kommen so gegen 20euhr vorbei, Oxy kommt erst um kurz nach 7 mit dem Zug in Alfeld an.

Bis denn


----------



## MasterAss (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß aktuell noch nicht ob ich es schaffe, wie es aussieht, muss ich heute länger arbeiten. Kann leider nix versprechen... Sorry!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Dezember 2009)

Die Fahrgemeinschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Dezember 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ich weiß aktuell noch nicht ob ich es schaffe, wie es aussieht, muss ich heute länger arbeiten. Kann leider nix versprechen... Sorry!


Der Gründungsvater ist Pflicht egal wie spät


----------



## average.stalker (4. Dezember 2009)

und wer hat den kürzesten? äh anreiseweg?
wir


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. Dezember 2009)




----------



## eisenarsch (4. Dezember 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> und wer hat den kürzesten? äh anreiseweg?
> wir



und bald den weitesten


----------



## Dale Cooper (4. Dezember 2009)

Moinsen!

Super Sache mit dem Stammtisch! Ich habs zufällig von Mudwild erfahren und freu mich auf heute Abend. 

Wenn noch einer aus der Alfelder Ecke mitfahren will, ich reise zu gegen viertel vor acht in Alfeld ab.

Take care,

Dale.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Bogeyman (4. Dezember 2009)

naja damit es richtig voll wird werde ich wohl mal die Region westlich von HI und nördlich von ALF vertreten und auch vorbei kommen... sobald ich den Molo mit dem Gips eingesammelt habe


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Dezember 2009)

@ Dale Cooper, sag nächstes mal Bescheid, dann hätteste mit uns mitfahren können aus Limmer.
@christian: bringst du Sven auch mit?


----------



## Dale Cooper (4. Dezember 2009)

@ Frorider: Besten Dank. Hat sich bei mir recht kurzfristig ergeben. Beim nächsten Mal sehr gern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (4. Dezember 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Ich schicke Dir ´ne PN... kennst Du die Ecke um den Griesberg, Welfenhöhe, Hufeisenranch, Dreiländereck aus? Falls nicht muss ich das mal in eine Karte einfügen.



Kann gut sein, daß ich die Ecken kenne, nur mit den Bezeichnungen ist das immer so eine Sache. Das mit der Karte, und/oder ein paar Bilder von der Gegend wär ne feine Sache.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Molo (5. Dezember 2009)

Lustiger Abend 
Sollten wir wiederholen.
Eine große Tour mit mehreren Foren Usern könnte man z.B. im Frühjahr ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Dale Cooper (5. Dezember 2009)

Ja, in der Tat! 

Schön, dass so viele da waren.

Gute Nacht,

Dale.


----------



## wunderkiste (5. Dezember 2009)

...wie schrieb der Pfädchenfinder gestern doch so schön: "Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm"....

Falls mich jemand sucht, ich bin im Wald (nachdem ich die 3 K's erledigt habe)


----------



## Dave83 (5. Dezember 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> ...wie schrieb der Pfädchenfinder gestern doch so schön: "Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm"....
> 
> Falls mich jemand sucht, ich bin im Wald (nachdem ich die 3 K's erledigt habe)



So muss das sein  Wir sind auch gleich unterwegs am Tosmar 


Btw: Der Abend war gut, leider anfangs ein bißchen zu laut um sich zu unterhalten.. Wenn so etwas öfter startet bin ich dabei


----------



## enemy111 (5. Dezember 2009)

Ab zum Tosmar !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## infineon (5. Dezember 2009)

war ein schöner Abend, leider etwas laut um zu Unterhalten. Sollte man öfters machen.


----------



## Dave83 (5. Dezember 2009)

infineon schrieb:


> war ein schöner Abend, leider etwas laut um zu Unterhalten. Sollte man öfters machen.


----------



## MasterAss (5. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir irgendjemand ein Studio empfehlen, welches gute Indoor-Räder hat?
Ich würd ungern meine radspezifischen Muskeln über´n Winter verlieren und Biken is nicht, weil Bike zerlegt.

Worauf ich keine Lust habe sind Opa-Ergometer und Gruppentraining a la Spinning.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## average.stalker (5. Dezember 2009)

bike schon auseinander? gibts was neues? 

wir fandens auch supernett (und auch zu laut - komische akkustik) und wie witzig, wen man da alles zufällig wiedertreffen konnte!


----------



## MasterAss (5. Dezember 2009)

Gabel geht nächste Woche zur Wartung, Dämpfer habe ich selbst gewartet.
Ansonsten ist das Wetter einfach Kot... Nass und Kalt = Bäh!


----------



## rODAHn (5. Dezember 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendjemand ein Studio empfehlen, welches gute Indoor-Räder hat?
> Ich würd ungern meine radspezifischen Muskeln über´n Winter verlieren und Biken is nicht, weil Bike zerlegt.
> 
> Worauf ich keine Lust habe sind Opa-Ergometer und Gruppentraining a la Spinning.
> ...




Elan...
ist zwar sch... .teuer, aber es lohnt sich!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. Dezember 2009)

Das war ein netter "Leute aus Hildesheim und Umgebung - Stammtisch" in großer Eintracht
Kompliment, sehr große Beteiligung ( 22 biker/innen ) & nette Leute mit vielen schönen Ideen für gemeinsame Aktivitäten rund um das bike
Allen Verhinderten sei geschrieben: Das war nicht das letzte Mal
So, und nun geht raus und laßt die Kettenblätter rotieren
LG, Günther-Ganz-Stolz


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. Dezember 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, daß ich die Ecken kenne, nur mit den Bezeichnungen ist das immer so eine Sache. Das mit der Karte, und/oder ein paar Bilder von der Gegend wär ne feine Sache.
> 
> Gruß  Tobi



Ich mache Dir das die Woche fertig.

22 Radler seid Ihr gewesen? Habt Ihr Willingen angerissen? Muss der Bungalow-Park komplett gebucht werden??


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. Dezember 2009)

Klaro war Willingen by night ein Thema
Und der Bungalow-Park ist komplett geblockt
Was macht Deine Körpertemperatur? Sprunggelenk? HP? Rahmen? 
LG & Schön. WE, Günther


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Dezember 2009)

Jo war nen schöner Abend, sollte am auf jedenfall wiederholen, hatten schon nen Grillen vorgeschlagen fürs Frühjahr mit gemeinsamer Tour.
Waren dann so gegen halb 1 zu Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (5. Dezember 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendjemand ein Studio empfehlen, welches gute Indoor-Räder hat?
> Ich würd ungern meine radspezifischen Muskeln über´n Winter verlieren und Biken is nicht, weil Bike zerlegt.
> 
> Worauf ich keine Lust habe sind Opa-Ergometer und Gruppentraining a la Spinning.
> ...



Kauf Dir selber ein Spinning Rad, so bist zeitlich flex. und du sparst die Fitnessbeiträge, wo du im Sommer eh nicht hingehst.
Ich habe meines entsprechend umgebaut, mit MTB-Lenker und Sattel, jetzt kommen noch ein paar Klickpedale dazu.
Z.B.:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51tvO%2B78rIL._SS500_.jpg
oder
http://www.indoorcycling.net/indoorbikes.html

Doch jetzt haben wir doch noch herrliches Wetter zum "outdoorbiken".
VG.
WH.


----------



## marsepolani (5. Dezember 2009)

HI,

war ein netter Abend. Da es sehr laut war, die Bedienung komplett überfordert, sollte man sich bei einem weiteren Treffen (ich bin der Hoffnung, dass das klappt) in einer anderen Lokation zusammentun, die vielleicht einen separaten Raum dafür bieten kann. Dort könnte man sich vielleicht dann besser mit allen Beteiligten unterhalten und nicht nur mit den direkten Tischnachbarn. Die Geräuschkulisse war einfach super laut.

bis bald im Wald

marsepolani






schön die Schuhe blank putzen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Klaro war Willingen by night ein Thema
> Und der Bungalow-Park ist komplett geblockt
> Was macht Deine Körpertemperatur? Sprunggelenk? HP? Rahmen?
> LG & Schön. WE, Günther



Es geht aufwärts, die Körpertemperatur abwärts und das wohlbefinden setzt so gaaanz langsam wieder ein, dank der bunten Pillen die der Doc mir verschrieben hat
Durch die 5 Tage Trainingspause bzw. Sportentzug bin ich auch schmerzfrei im Gelenk(oder waren das auch die Pillen?)
Der Rahmen ist noch zu haben
Also Willingen steht?


----------



## Dave83 (5. Dezember 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, daß ich die Ecken kenne, nur mit den Bezeichnungen ist das immer so eine Sache. Das mit der Karte, und/oder ein paar Bilder von der Gegend wär ne feine Sache.
> 
> Gruß  Tobi




Tobone ? Kann es sein das heut Morgen zwischen 9.30 und 10.00 am Söhrer FH zum Tosmar hoch bist ? Hab nur n Scott Genius gesehen 


Dave


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. Dezember 2009)

Schließe mich an, war echt ein schöner Abend!!!
Was das Thema Willingen angeht, habe ich wohl am falschen Tischende gesessen.


----------



## Dave83 (5. Dezember 2009)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Schließe mich an, war echt ein schöner Abend!!!
> Was das Thema Willingen angeht, habe ich wohl am falschen Tischende gesessen.




Ich hab auch nichts mitbekommen von Willingen 

Obwohl Ich recht mittig saß...


----------



## marsepolani (5. Dezember 2009)

hi, 

ist mit Willigen um was geht`s


bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


bald ist es soweit


----------



## eisenarsch (5. Dezember 2009)

wir hatten ein häuschen in dem ferienpark in usseln gemietet.das war supi  2010 machen wir das wieder


----------



## ollibolli (5. Dezember 2009)

sagt mal, war heute Mittag ca 13:00 jemand aus dem Forum am Ortsrand Giesen in der Waldstrasse unterwegs?

Auch wenn ich vollgefedert in MX Klamotten unterwegs bin, grüsse ich auch ungefederte, Strumpfhosen tragende Biker freundlich!
Die Jogger, die wir getroffen haben, haben die Grüsserei jedenfalls ne ganze Ecke freundlicher hinbekommen...

Gruss von Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. Dezember 2009)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Was das Thema Willingen angeht, habe ich wohl am falschen Tischende gesessen.


In Willingen fahren wir regelmäßig sehr erfolgreich den Marathon mit:
wir kommen immer an
Schauen den freeridern & downhillern zu, kaufen groß auf der bike-Messe ein, usw. usw.....
Außerdem sind wir immer ganz groß im Willingener Nachtleben unterwegs...
Darum ging es gestern kurz in unserer Runde!

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Außerdem sind wir immer ganz groß im Willingener Nachtleben unterwegs...
> 
> LG, G-K-R



...ich fange gleich wieder an zu weinen
super "Scott on air"! With my man Arnie C!!! From Düsseldorf eigentlich Hamburg!!


----------



## tobone (5. Dezember 2009)

Dave83 schrieb:


> Tobone ? Kann es sein das heut Morgen zwischen 9.30 und 10.00 am Söhrer FH zum Tosmar hoch bist ? Hab nur n Scott Genius gesehen
> 
> 
> Dave



Kann gut sein das ich das war. Welcher warst du denn, da standen ja mehrere. Wo seid ihr denn langgefahren?


----------



## Dave83 (5. Dezember 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Kann gut sein das ich das war. Welcher warst du denn, da standen ja mehrere. Wo seid ihr denn langgefahren?



An der Ecke am Stein kurz überhalb des Forsthauses stand ich, mit dem Sand-Farbenden Votec  ... Du bist rechts hoch in den Wald  Bei mir Standen noch "Wunderkiste" und "mr.sr" beide hier aus dem Forum


----------



## --->freak<--- (6. Dezember 2009)

bald gehts wieder los bei mir mit biken 

@ frorider haste bock morgen nach langholzen zukommen will da mal langsam nen bissel fahren ..  hab mein bike jetz endlich soweit richtig fahrbereit  gescheite bremsen 





*straitline DM vorbau
*spank spike 777 lenker
*shimano saint 2009 bremsen
*x9 shortcage schaltwerk
* "getunte" box guide
*maxxis minion am HR

gewicht so um die 17,8Kg

es folgen noch sachen wie (evtl) silberne deemax und aufjedenfall ne e13 lg1 und shimano saint 2009 kurbeln und ich denke noch irgentwelche weisen aufkleber für die felgen das es da nicht so kal aussieht ..


----------



## Dave83 (6. Dezember 2009)

Und ab gehts in den Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. Dezember 2009)

Salve!
Was macht der MTBler am 2. Advent?
Richtig, er fährt raus in den Wald und sucht den Nikolaus
Und so sieht man dann aus:




...gefunden ich aber nur Wasser und Schlamm
LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (6. Dezember 2009)

du erdferkel  so sehen biker aus  der dreck hätte deinem weißen gerät auch gut gestanden.hast du das überhaupt noch ?


----------



## Molo (6. Dezember 2009)

G-K-R in Action 

War lustig rutschig heute, besonders mit nem Speedking vorne 
leichten Versatz gehabt...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. Dezember 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> du erdferkel  so sehen biker aus  der dreck hätte deinem weißen gerät auch gut gestanden.hast du das überhaupt noch ?


Jaaa sicher....
....dat LUX feierte 2. Advent




...das hatte keine Lust auf Matsch&Schlamm


----------



## eisenarsch (6. Dezember 2009)

was hast du ihm geschenkt ? pflegeöl ?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. Dezember 2009)

Molo schrieb:


> G-K-R in Action
> 
> War lustig rutschig heute, besonders mit nem Speedking vorne
> leichten Versatz gehabt...


Jo, heute wurde der slide geübt


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. Dezember 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> was hast du ihm geschenkt ? pflegeöl ?



Jetzt wo Du es schreibst
Ein paar Tropfen Pflegeöl sollten drin sein...
Kleine Geschenke erhalten die Freundschaft
LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (6. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Kleine Geschenke erhalten die Freundschaft
> LG, G-K-R



und wo bleibt meins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## infineon (6. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Was macht der MTBler am 2. Advent?
> Richtig, er fährt raus in den Wald und sucht den Nikolaus
> Und so sieht man dann aus:
> ...



Schlammpackungen sind gut für die Haut! Das sieht ja mal nach einer schönen Runde aus


----------



## Ripgid (6. Dezember 2009)

oh, das sah nach einer menge spass aus..

ärgere mich selber dass ich heute nicht auch eine kleine runde gefahren bin. Habt ihr eine Art Hausrunde wo man euch des öfteren antrifft? oder wird diesbez. immer improvisiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dale Cooper (6. Dezember 2009)

Advent mit dem Lux!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. Dezember 2009)

Ripgid schrieb:


> oh, das sah nach einer menge spass aus..
> 
> ärgere mich selber dass ich heute nicht auch eine kleine runde gefahren bin. Habt ihr eine Art Hausrunde wo man euch des öfteren antrifft? oder wird diesbez. immer improvisiert?


Salve, 
auf meiner Hausrunde geht es i. d. R. über:Schwarze Heide (Mühlenberg)-Söhre-Söhrer Forsthaus-Tosmar Gipfelkreuz-Tosmartrail(Richtung Diekholzen)-Beustertal-Hamberg-Griesberg-Hamberg-Erlengrund-Hammberg-Steinberg-Tosmartrail(Richtung Gipfelkreuz) und zurück.
Das sind: rund 35 km, FZ rund 2 Std, knapp 1000hm
Man kann überall zusteigen und schön variieren (masterass-Trail, Welfenhöhe, Griesbergtrail, usw.)
Bevorzugtes Zeitfenster am Wochenende: 12 bis 16 Uhr, in der Woche ab 16 Uhr mit z. Z.  2100 Lumen on board
LG, G-K-R


----------



## average.stalker (6. Dezember 2009)

Hammer Bild, Günther!


----------



## marsepolani (7. Dezember 2009)

HI,

gibt es unter Euch auch einige die morgens in der Woche fahren 

so ab 9.00 Uhr. Fahrzeit ca. 2 Stunden moderates Tempo. 


bis bald im Wald 

marsepolani





http://www.gruesse.de/grusskarte/animation/weihnachten/Weihnachtsbaum2.gif


----------



## Ripgid (7. Dezember 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendjemand ein Studio empfehlen, welches gute Indoor-RÃ¤der hat?
> Ich wÃ¼rd ungern meine radspezifischen Muskeln Ã¼berÂ´n Winter verlieren und Biken is nicht, weil Bike zerlegt.
> 
> Worauf ich keine Lust habe sind Opa-Ergometer und Gruppentraining a la Spinning.
> ...



bin mir zwar nicht schlÃ¼ssig was du mit Opa-Ergometer meinst, aber evtl. kannst du es ja mal bei Mcfit probieren, fÃ¼r die 17â¬ im monat macht man ja nichts falsch (24h 7 Tage die Woche geÃ¶ffnet). Alternativ zu den normalen RÃ¤dern gÃ¤be es dort auch noch LiegerÃ¤der, Ruderanlagen, Stepper, Crosstrainer usw. und halt die ganzen KraftgerÃ¤te mit denen man auch die radspezifischen Muskeln trainieren kÃ¶nnte 


@GKR
schÃ¶ne Runde, werde ich auch mal probieren!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Was macht der MTBler am 2. Advent?
> Richtig, er fährt raus in den Wald und sucht den Nikolaus
> Und so sieht man dann aus:
> ...



@ masterass das Griesbergstudio schein recht günstig zu sein, leider nur mit eigenen Bike aber Fangopackung ist im Preis.


----------



## eisenarsch (7. Dezember 2009)




----------



## average.stalker (7. Dezember 2009)

haste nciht eigentlich viel dreck im Mund gehabt, G-K-R? das knirscht immer so unangenehm!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Dezember 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> haste nciht eigentlich viel dreck im Mund gehabt, G-K-R? das knirscht immer so unangenehm!


Dreck reinigt den Magen Oder so ähnlich war das doch, ok, es gibt schöneres Ich fahre auch lieber bei Sonne und Temperaturen ab 20 Grad (gerne auch bei 44 Grad, siehe Album) aber die gibt es hier halt nur 4-5 Monate i. J.... Also: mud happens
LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JesKacz (7. Dezember 2009)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendjemand ein Studio empfehlen, welches gute Indoor-Räder hat?
> Ich würd ungern meine radspezifischen Muskeln über´n Winter verlieren und Biken is nicht, weil Bike zerlegt.
> 
> Worauf ich keine Lust habe sind Opa-Ergometer und Gruppentraining a la Spinning.
> ...


 
Ich kann Dir das Elan empfehlen. Ich hocke da auch 2x die Woche aufm Bock. Die Teile sind sehr modern und sauber. Das eine oder andere Bergprogramm ist zu bewältigen. Die haben so schöne Namen wie "rund um die Welt" oder mein Lieblingsprogramm "Kilimandscharo"


----------



## tobone (7. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> auf meiner Hausrunde geht es i. d. R. über:Schwarze Heide (Mühlenberg)-Söhre-Söhrer Forsthaus-Tosmar Gipfelkreuz-Tosmartrail(Richtung Diekholzen)-Beustertal-Hamberg-Griesberg-Hamberg-Erlengrund-Hammberg-Steinberg-Tosmartrail(Richtung Gipfelkreuz) und zurück.
> Das sind: rund 35 km, FZ rund 2 Std, knapp 1000hm
> Man kann überall zusteigen und schön variieren (masterass-Trail, Welfenhöhe, Griesbergtrail, usw.)
> ...


Hi!
Mit den Bezeichnungen kenne ich mich meistens nicht so aus. Kannst du mir beschreiben wo das Beustertal, der Hamberg, Griesberg(bzw. Griesbergtrail)und Erlengrund sind? Vielleicht war ich da schonmal, aber mir sagen die Namen nicht viel.
Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Dezember 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Hi!
> Mit den Bezeichnungen kenne ich mich meistens nicht so aus. Kannst du mir beschreiben wo das Beustertal, der Hamberg, Griesberg(bzw. Griesbergtrail)und Erlengrund sind? Vielleicht war ich da schonmal, aber mir sagen die Namen nicht viel.
> Gruß  Tobi


Salve,
schick mir bitte Deine email per PN!
LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. Dezember 2009)

@ Tobi und HiW-erstbefahrer
ich hol' mal die Gebetsmühle raus:


mit "Wander- und Freizeitkarte Leinebergland" und Topo's 25 lassen sich viele Wege schön kombinieren.


die markierten Wanderwege sind oft nette Trails
und die Bezeichnungen gibts in den Karten auch, 
ab nächster Auflage auch -> Masterasstrail -> usw.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Dezember 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> "Wander- und Freizeitkarte Leinebergland"




 die Karte ist spitzenklasse wie ich finde!!!


----------



## tingel83 (8. Dezember 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Topo's 25


 
Topographische Karten 25?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dale Cooper (8. Dezember 2009)

Moin!

Topographische Karten 25 meint topographische Karten im Maßstab 1:25000 (TK25), im Übrigen eines der ältesten Kartenmaßstäbe der deutschen Landvermessung. TK25 gibt es glaub ich seit etwas mehr als 200 Jahren. Die TK25 wird landläufig auch als Messtischblatt bezeichnet.

Gruß,

Dale Cooper


----------



## tingel83 (8. Dezember 2009)

Danke, dann war ich nah dran.


----------



## rODAHn (8. Dezember 2009)

Hey Eisenarsch,

kannst Du mir noch den Namen der "günstigen" Lampe aus Amiland sagen?

Danke

Sebastian


----------



## Harvester (8. Dezember 2009)

mytinySun? (oder so)^^


----------



## tobone (8. Dezember 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @ Tobi und HiW-erstbefahrer
> ich hol' mal die Gebetsmühle raus:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenne zwar einige Wege im Hildesheimer Wald, Tosmar...) aber die Bezeichnungen der Berge und Wege bringt mich manchmal ins schleudern. Trotzdem kann es nicht schaden sich mal so eine Karte zuzulegen.


----------



## rODAHn (8. Dezember 2009)

Hey Pfädchenfinder,

vielen Dank nochmal für Deinen Tipp mit dem 2.Kammweg im Hildesheimer-Wald.
Die Tour war Super!

Hier ein paar Impressionen:







...und noch mein Schätzchen! 




LG

rODAHn


----------



## tobone (8. Dezember 2009)

Nette Bilder.
Wo geht der Trail den los?


----------



## rODAHn (8. Dezember 2009)

Gute Frage... 

Ich bin von der "Sorsumer Mühle" Richtung Süden auf den 1.Kammweg gefahren, anschließend gleich auf der anderen Seite wieder runter und dann den Schildern Richtung " Diekholzen und Roter Berg folgen...
Nach 4-5 Km Forstweg kam dann automatisch der Trail.

Der Anfang war etwas schwierig zu SCHIEBEN, da ein Förster mal wieder den ganzen Weg zerstört hat.

LG


----------



## tobone (8. Dezember 2009)

Meinst du mit 1. Kammweg den weg der Richtung Aussichtsturm führt?


----------



## rODAHn (8. Dezember 2009)

jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (8. Dezember 2009)

Und den fährt du bis zum Aussichtsturm weiter? Danach kenne ich eigentlich nur 2 Trails die vom AT runter ghen.Einer Richtung Bosch, der andere nach Diekholzen. Oder zweigt der vorher schon ab?


----------



## rODAHn (8. Dezember 2009)

Ganz falsch...
Ich schicke Dir mal eine PN.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. Dezember 2009)

Wir sprechen vom 2. Kammweg: der liegt südlich, also auf der anderen Seite der Beuster! Schau mal in den Karten nach: Wohlberg und Eichenberg!
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Molo (8. Dezember 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Ganz falsch...
> Ich schicke Dir mal eine PN.



mir bitte auch


----------



## rODAHn (8. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Wir sprechen vom 2. Kammweg: der liegt südlich, also auf der anderen Seite der Beuster! Schau mal in den Karten nach: Wohlberg und Eichenberg!
> LG, G-K-R



Da kennt aber einer die Hildesheimer Alpen!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. Dezember 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Da kennt aber einer die Hildesheimer Alpen!


Durch pfädchenfinder wurde ich zum pfädchenfahrer
Mein Tipp: Bucht Ihn, hat zur Zeit noch den Frühbucherrabatt
Für die Badse-Ecke bucht das Bayerlein
Für die Ostprovinzen das Waldhäschen
Für das Zentralmassiv hätte ich noch was frei
LG, G-K-R


----------



## tobone (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube wir müssen wirklich mal zusammen eine Runde fahren. 
Bin die Tage einen schönen Trail gefahren. Endet fast in Salzdetfurt.


----------



## rODAHn (9. Dezember 2009)

Sieht auch super aus!
..wo war das genau?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (9. Dezember 2009)

Das schaut mir ganz nach dem Saubergs-Trail aus Ist der schon wieder befahrbar? Dort soll geerntet worden sein?!

Den Kammtrail zur okkulten Wallfahrtstätte auf dem Roten Berg finde ich auch super!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marsepolani (9. Dezember 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Und den fährt du bis zum Aussichtsturm weiter? Danach kenne ich eigentlich nur 2 Trails die vom AT runter ghen.Einer Richtung Bosch, der andere nach Diekholzen. Oder zweigt der vorher schon ab?



Hi, neben der Kneipe geht direkt ein Weg runter Richtung Bahnstrecke.

bis bald im Wald 

Marsepolani


----------



## tobone (9. Dezember 2009)

Der Trail endet auf der Straße die auf die Bahnschranke in Salzdetfurt zuführt. Bis auf einen Baumstamm, der an einer Stelle schon angesägt ist, ist er gut fahrbar. Wie der Name von dem Berg ist wo der Trail ist weiß ich nicht.Am Ende sind ein paar Holzstufen.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Dezember 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Der Trail endet auf der Straße die auf die Bahnschranke in Salzdetfurt zuführt. Bis auf einen Baumstamm, der an einer Stelle schon angesägt ist, ist er gut fahrbar. Wie der Name von dem Berg ist wo der Trail ist weiß ich nicht.Am Ende sind ein paar Holzstufen.
> 
> Gruß  Tobi



Das dürfte der Burgberg gewesen sein... werde da mal am WoEnd eine Schlussrunde einfügen. Die kleine Ecke ist bisweilen von mir komplett verkannt


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Durch pfädchenfinder wurde ich zum pfädchenfahrer
> Mein Tipp: Bucht Ihn, hat zur Zeit noch den Frühbucherrabatt
> Für die Badse-Ecke bucht das Bayerlein
> Für die Ostprovinzen das Waldhäschen
> ...



Danke für die Lob Ähren 

bei der Resonanz nach deiner  Stammtischaktion sollten ein paar Pädkenhelfer  
(2.Kammweg oder Westkammweg Eleven {Westkamm südlich von })
für das Freiräumen  der Rennsteigvariante  nach Diekholzen zu motivieren sein.

z.Z. bereite ich die Pädkentouren in der Corona Forestal vor.
bevor es hier ganz dunkel  wird bin ich dann mal weg.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Dezember 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Danke für die Lob Ähren


Gerne


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> bei der Resonanz nach deiner  Stammtischaktion sollten ein paar Pädkenhelfer
> (2.Kammweg oder Westkammweg Eleven {Westkamm südlich von })
> für das Freiräumen  der Rennsteigvariante  nach Diekholzen zu motivieren sein.


Hast Du mal geguckt? Dafür brauchen wir aber schweres Gerät, eisenarsch?
Machen wir 2010, und die Abfahrt vom 1. Kammweg (Nähe AT) runter ins Tälchen gleich mit! Das man auch rauf fahren kann


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> z.Z. bereite ich die Pädkentouren in der Corona Forestal vor.
> bevor es hier ganz dunkel  wird bin ich dann mal weg.


Ein Traum Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix & das hast Du Dir verdient & ohne Deine Alltrailtours sagst Du garnichts, ich weiß
Berichte trotzdem mal, Leihbike oder mit ins Handgepäck
Wiegt ja fas nix, Dein Ross...
Guten Flug
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Dezember 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> z.Z. bereite ich die Pädkentouren in der Corona Forestal vor.
> bevor es hier ganz dunkel  wird bin ich dann mal weg.



hui! Wann geht es denn los?? Du glücklicher.

Die verbaute Rennstiegvariante war doch der Teil den wir mal mit Robert versucht haben zu fahren geht es da wieder gefahrenlos durch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Dezember 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Die verbaute Rennstiegvariante war doch der Teil den wir mal mit Robert versucht haben zu fahren geht es da wieder gefahrenlos durch?


Das wundert mich auch, da lag doch Holz ohne Ende
OK, die Kaminholzfraktion kann schon was weg schaffen...
Und sonst? Gelenke & Atemwege OK? Drückjagdphobie? Mit Weihnachtsfeiern durch?
Schon die "Goldene Punschehrennadel" am Revers?
Um Antwort wird gebeten
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Dezember 2009)

...vor allem Das Holz welches noch in den Kronen hing!! 
Der Alien steckt noch im Körper, bis Freitag habe ich noch Trainingsstop.
Samstag werde ich den Körper langsam an Belastung heran führen.
Von Drückjagden träume ich momentan immer und wache schweißgebadet auf!!! Fehlt nur das ich irgendwann mal Schwarzkittel neben mein Bett sehe
Günther nimm Dein Lux von der Wand... Der Hirsch will in die Freiheit!!


----------



## eisenarsch (10. Dezember 2009)

blödes wetter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 laut wetter.de wird es bald besser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 das wird ja auch mal zeit.ich will mich wieder im schnee durch den harz quälen


----------



## tingel83 (10. Dezember 2009)

Argh, diese smilies sind echt zum schießen... 

Aber ich freue mich auch schon auf den Winter. Endlich weniger Gras und Zecken im Wald.


----------



## eisenarsch (10. Dezember 2009)

tingel83 schrieb:


> Argh, diese smilies sind echt zum schießen...



ja die sind der brüller


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Dezember 2009)

Moin Matze, 
die Brocken-Cam meldet heute morgen schon Schnee!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. Dezember 2009)

Nächste Woche trocken und Minusgrade  ganz nach meinem Geschmack. 
Hoffentlich bleibt es auch dabei


----------



## tobone (10. Dezember 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Das schaut mir ganz nach dem Saubergs-Trail aus Ist der schon wieder befahrbar? Dort soll geerntet worden sein?!
> 
> Den Kammtrail zur okkulten Wallfahrtstätte auf dem Roten Berg finde ich auch super!!



Wo ist denn der Saubergs-Trail?
Und wo habt ihr denn das Video gemacht was hier neulich mal drin stand?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. Dezember 2009)

sorry, bekommst gleich eine PN


----------



## infineon (12. Dezember 2009)

Super, meine lange Hose ist da. Jetzt kann es wieder Rund gehen, wenn das Wetter nicht so Mist wäre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (13. Dezember 2009)

Einen schönen 3 Advent euch allen


----------



## oxysept (13. Dezember 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Einen schönen 3 Advent euch allen



Dankeschön! 


Wünsche euch allen ebenso einen schönen 3. Advent!


----------



## infineon (13. Dezember 2009)

Wünsche euch auch einen schönen 3. Advent!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. Dezember 2009)

Das war ein kalter 3. Advent!! Mein Umwerfer ist eingefroren... danach mein Hirn!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. Dezember 2009)

Salve, schöne Adventsgrüße zum 3. vom Tosmar bei -2,0 Grad
Das war ein schöne Schlamm- & Eismatschschlacht mit eingefrorener Schaltperformance, Rauhreif an den Bäumen, sonnigen Abschnitten, netter Begleitung und überraschenden Begegnungen (Rekonvaleszent-Jimi & Schuhheizung-Roberto)....PS: Wieso gibt es eigentlich keine Glühweinbude auf dem Tosmar

















Waren auch auf der Suche nach dem Tosmar-Weihnachtsbaum (die waldarbeiterin und insider wissen Bescheid-Hast Du /Habt Ihr ihn schon entdeckt?)

Liebe Grüße




Günther-Kette-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es eigentlich keine Glühweinbude auf dem Tosmar



 Wir haben sie gefunden!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. Dezember 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Das war ein kalter 3. Advent!! Mein Umwerfer ist eingefroren... danach mein Hirn!


Holla, die Waldfee, das waren Temperaturen auf dem Gipfel, wir nahmen die eisige Nordpassage zum Aufstieg  Beim Abstieg über die Nordostflanke traffen wir noch einige Unverwüstliche
Und richtig: erst fror die Schaltung ein, dann der Rest... Selbst unter dem Dampfstrahl lösten sich die Eisplatten erst allmählich

Schöner 3. Advent




LG, G-K-R

Danke für die sms


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. Dezember 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Wir haben sie gefunden!



Wo? Wo?


----------



## Molo (13. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Wo? Wo?




fahr mal vom Söhrer Forsthaus gen Tosmar. Lass den Blick nach rechts schweifen. Da solltest du fündig werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. Dezember 2009)

And the winner is: Röckl Langlaufhandschuhe 
Im Giesener Wald waren es zwar "nur" 0°C, aber zwei Stunden im Matsch sind da auch nicht gerade kuschelig. 

Schöne Bilder


----------



## Chandru (13. Dezember 2009)

Also auf dem Griesberg gab's auch kein Glühwein.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. Dezember 2009)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> And the winner is: Röckl Langlaufhandschuhe
> Im Giesener Wald waren es zwar "nur" 0°C, aber zwei Stunden im Matsch sind da auch nicht gerade kuschelig.
> 
> Schöne Bilder


Meine Handschuhe waren eindeutig zu dünn
Dabei liegen die Röckl schon bereit...
Auch die Überzieher sind nicht wirkliche eine Alternative zu Winterschuhen...Da muß ich nochmal ran, vor allen Dingen bevor das eisenarch-Wetter da ist

@Chandru
Da haben wir uns knapp verpasst...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## infineon (13. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Günther-Kette-R



Sage mal wo hängt das an der Wand und wie? Bist du damit auch unterwegs?


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. Dezember 2009)

Grüße aus den dem Süden.
Hier in Garmisch lag super Schnee


----------



## eisenarsch (13. Dezember 2009)

infineon schrieb:


> Sage mal wo hängt das an der Wand und wie? Bist du damit auch unterwegs?








 wir werden es wohl erst im sommer in aktion sehen dürfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. Dezember 2009)

infineon schrieb:


> Sage mal wo hängt das an der Wand und wie? Bist du damit auch unterwegs?


Carbon wird unter 15 Grad spröde
Dat geht garnicht zur Zeit, da bricht mir das Herz, äh, der Rahmen wenn ich mit den feinen Materialien raus gehe und es den widrigen Wettereinflüssen aussetze
Das LUX hängt an meiner Seite hier im Büro, provisorisch auf 2 Einfachhaltern plus Gummiband vor einem echten Henke (Stilleben in Öl)

Das waren Hammerbedingungen heute: die Eisschichten habe ich erst nach 10 Minuten Dampfstrahlen runter gekriegt....

LG auch in den Süden an Frorider Ben & family! Günther


----------



## infineon (13. Dezember 2009)

ok, macht sich aber auch als Ausstellung Stück gut! Kannst ja noch Weihnachtsschmuck dran hängen


----------



## jaamaa (13. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Das waren Hammerbedingungen heute: die Eisschichten habe ich erst nach 10 Minuten Dampfstrahlen runter gekriegt....



Jopp............deshalb habe ich auch garnicht erst einen Gedanken daran verschwendet den Wasserschlauch anzudrehen.

Und nur mal so.........gibt es eigentlich eine Empfehlung von Canyon bezüglich Carbon/Temp?


.


----------



## Ripgid (14. Dezember 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Grüße aus den dem Süden.
> Hier in Garmisch lag super Schnee



darf man schon gratulieren?


----------



## marsepolani (14. Dezember 2009)

HI,

wenn die Schaltung einfriert solltet ihr es mal mit Türschloßenteiser versuchen. Habe bei extremer Kälte unterwegs nur gute Erfahrungen  damit gemacht.

Gegen kalte Füße hilft auch sich mal im Winter von den Klickpedalen zu verabschieden und mit Flatpads fahren. Dadurch ist die Kältebrücke Pedale,
Cleats unterbrochen und bei Glateis kann man besser agieren. Der letzte Winter war ja enorm lang und glatt.

Bis bald im Wald

Marsepolani


----------



## wunderkiste (14. Dezember 2009)

marsepolani schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> ...
> Gegen kalte Füße hilft auch sich mal im Winter von den Klickpedalen zu verabschieden und mit Flatpads fahren. Dadurch ist die Kältebrücke Pedale,
> Cleats unterbrochen und bei Glateis kann man besser agieren. Der letzte Winter war ja enorm lang und glatt...



Gegen kalte Füße kann ich Neoprensocken wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## oxysept (14. Dezember 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Und nur mal so.........gibt es eigentlich eine Empfehlung von Canyon bezüglich Carbon/Temp?
> .



Da mich die Frage auch interessiert hat, habe ich kurz etwas gegoogelt:
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/sind-carbonrahmen-bei-frost-besondes-bruchempfindlich
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/wie-problematisch-ist-ein-carbonrahmen-im-winter

Gestern Abend (20h) auf dem Fahrrad hatte ich das Gefühl mir würden die Ohren abfallen. 
Gibt's keine ansteckbaren Ohrwärmer für Helme  ?

P.S.: Schönen Gruß nach Garmisch und viel Spaß im Schnee!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. Dezember 2009)

marsepolani schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> wenn die Schaltung einfriert solltet ihr es mal mit Türschloßenteiser versuchen. Habe bei extremer Kälte unterwegs nur gute Erfahrungen  damit gemacht.
> 
> ...



Guter Tipp, THX, aber ohne meine Klickpedalen geht nix...



wunderkiste schrieb:


> Gegen kalte Füße kann ich Neoprensocken wärmstens empfehlen



Guter Tipp, THX, werde testen & berichten

LG, G-K-R


----------



## marsepolani (14. Dezember 2009)

hi,

Versuch macht klug. Bin früher nur mit Klickies gefahren. So an die 3000 bis 4000 Waldkilometer im Jahr. Man kann sich auch an Flats (im Winter gewöhnen)

bis bald im Wald

Marsepolani


----------



## wunderkiste (14. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Guter Tipp, THX, aber ohne meine Klickpedalen geht nix...
> 
> 
> Guter Tipp, THX, werde testen & berichten
> ...



Habe mir letztes Jahr diese gekauft http://tinyurl.com/yem7p76.
Sehen zwar richtig Sche.... aus, aber Sie halten warm und lassen kein Wasser rein. Raus übrigens auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde mir die Neoprensocke über den Kopf ziehen und dann berichten... die Füße gingen eigentlich noch auch ohne Überzieher. 
Vor 3 Wochen gab es einen überschwänglichen Glühwein- und-wer-weiß-was-noch- Ausschank an der Jagdhütte auf dem Klusberg!!!


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Dezember 2009)

@ripgid: Ja darf man, die Trauung war am Freitag um 11Uhr, draußen war Schneesturm und die Gipfelsicht war gleich 0. Hatten sogar bei der Hinfahrt von Ehrwald kommend nen kleinen Bikepark, naja eher Dirtpark gesehen, wollte davon jetzt ncoh Fotos machen aber man sieht nix mehr vor Schnee, noch 3h fahrt dann wieder @home.


----------



## Ripgid (14. Dezember 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @ripgid: Ja darf man, die Trauung war am Freitag um 11Uhr, draußen war Schneesturm und die Gipfelsicht war gleich 0. Hatten sogar bei der Hinfahrt von Ehrwald kommend nen kleinen Bikepark, naja eher Dirtpark gesehen, wollte davon jetzt ncoh Fotos machen aber man sieht nix mehr vor Schnee, noch 3h fahrt dann wieder @home.




Dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch, dann seid ihr ja jetzt komplettiert. Wir schreiben uns die Tage!? kommt gut nach haus!


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Dezember 2009)

Sind wieder da, jo meld dich dann mal wegen dem Neuaufbau von dir


----------



## rODAHn (15. Dezember 2009)

Hey Jimmy, Günther und Eisenarsch,

ich wollte dieses Jahr meinen ersten Marathon in Willingen fahren... (Man(n) braucht ja Ziele im Leben!) 
Die Anmeldung auf "Plan-B" wird morgen erledigt.

Allerdings steht auf der Seite etwas von "Briefing am Vorabend"!?
Ist das wichtig?  ...ich würde erst am Marathon-Samstag anreisen.

Habt Ihr sonst noch nützliche Infos für mich? ..bzw. trainiert ihr vorher noch in unseren heimischen Gefilden? ...dann würde ich mich gerne anschließen!
Ich will zwar nicht 1. werden, ankommen wäre aber nicht schlecht!

Über ein paar Infos würde ich mich freuen!

Danke & LG

Sebastian


----------



## Harvester (15. Dezember 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> ..bzw. trainiert ihr vorher noch in unseren heimischen Gefilden? ...dann würde ich mich gerne anschließen!
> .....


 

trainieren? in welcher Kneipe denn?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Dezember 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hey Jimmy, Günther und Eisenarsch,
> 
> ich wollte dieses Jahr meinen ersten Marathon in Willingen fahren... (Man(n) braucht ja Ziele im Leben!)
> Die Anmeldung auf "Plan-B" wird morgen erledigt.
> ...



Als wichtigsten Hinweis würde ich Dir raten nicht vor dem Ziel an die Kuchentheke zu fahren! Erst durch das Ziel fahren... dann Kuchentheke!!
Alles andere können wir ja mal bei einer Tour beschnacken


----------



## eisenarsch (16. Dezember 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Als wichtigsten Hinweis würde ich Dir raten nicht vor dem Ziel an die Kuchentheke zu fahren! Erst durch das Ziel fahren... dann Kuchentheke!!



jetzt komm mir mal nicht so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 kurz vor schluz war das hirn auch am ende


----------



## eisenarsch (17. Dezember 2009)

das biken macht wieder spaß 
hoffentlich liegt hier bald schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollibolli (17. Dezember 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das biken macht wieder spaß
> hoffentlich liegt hier bald schnee



warte bis morgen, wenn die Wetterfrösche recht haben, dann schneits auch bei uns


----------



## Dave83 (17. Dezember 2009)

ollibolli schrieb:


> warte bis morgen, wenn die Wetterfrösche recht haben, dann schneits auch bei uns



Oh nein... Keiiin Schnee...


----------



## ollibolli (18. Dezember 2009)

Dann gugg doch mal aus dem Fenster...


----------



## wunderkiste (18. Dezember 2009)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Dann gugg doch mal aus dem Fenster...



...wunderbar, man kann wieder fahren ohne hinterher sich und das Bike vom Matsch befreien zu müssen. Wenn es doch nur etwas wärmer wär


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. Dezember 2009)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> ...wunderbar, man kann wieder fahren ohne hinterher sich und das Bike vom Matsch befreien zu müssen. Wenn es doch nur etwas wärmer wär


 Das hätte was: Schnee, no mud, und 15 Grad, dann hätten wir einen thermodynamischen Sonderfall...
...mal schauen, heute Abend ist (sollte) ein Snownightride fällig (sein)...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## wunderkiste (18. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Das hätte was: Schnee, no mud, und 15 Grad, dann hätten wir einen thermodynamischen Sonderfall...
> ...mal schauen, heute Abend ist (sollte) ein Snownightride fällig (sein)...
> LG, G-K-R



Bei mir wird der Snowride wohl noch bis morgen warten müssen... Ich hoffe der Schnee bleibt ein paar Tage liegen.
So langsam sollte ich wohl auch mal die lange Hose zum fahren anziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (18. Dezember 2009)

Komme gerade aus der City, das biken mit schnee macht definitiv wieder spass. Vorallem wenn das hochnäsige Fußvolk sich reihenweise langmacht und man selber mit dem radel vorbeifährt 

Werde den Schnee am Galgenberg heute nachmittag gleich mal austesten, dumm nur dass meine Winterbekleidung immer noch auf sich warten lässt


----------



## ollibolli (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich mache heute Abend nen Snownightride mit meinem Sohn und dem Hund am Osterberg


----------



## eisenarsch (18. Dezember 2009)

so sah es da heute um 7.45 uhr aus


----------



## ollibolli (18. Dezember 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> so sah es da heute um 7.45 uhr aus



Ich hätte liebend gern mit dir getauscht. Ich durfte mich dann mit meinem EVI - Auto im Hildesheimer Schneechaos schön hinten anstellen


----------



## tobone (18. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem ich heute m ein Bike von einer getrockneten Fangopackung befreien musste, ist mir vorhin bei einer kleinen Tour erstmal der Umwerfer eingefroren. Nachher oder Morgen mal sehen ob oder wie sehr er sich verstellt hat.


----------



## marsepolani (18. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

bei der Kälte können auch die Bremszüge (falls man mit V-Brakes unterwegs ist) und die Schaltzüge einfrieren. 
Hilft eigentlich nur vorher richtig fetten.






Bis bald im Wald

morgen 






marsepolani


----------



## enemy111 (18. Dezember 2009)

War heute auch erst mal schön am Tosmar biken. A********* kalt !

Gibt es noch in Hildesheim und Umgebung ( bis zu 70-80 KM) gute Mtb Läden, wo man sich Freerider/ Downhiller angucken und testen kann ?
Außer FunCorner und ATB Sports am AEGI ?
Sufu spuckt nicths aus..


----------



## marsepolani (18. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

in Gronau und in Hameln soll es ganz gute Läden geben. War selbst noch nicht dort.


Marsepolani


----------



## enemy111 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hat irgendwer noch eine Idee ?


----------



## Dave83 (18. Dezember 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> War heute auch erst mal schön am Tosmar biken. A********* kalt !
> 
> Gibt es noch in Hildesheim und Umgebung ( bis zu 70-80 KM) gute Mtb Läden, wo man sich Freerider/ Downhiller angucken und testen kann ?
> Außer FunCorner und ATB Sports am AEGI ?
> Sufu spuckt nicths aus..



Wozu willst du dir Downhiller und Freerider anschauen ? Du willst ja wohl kein neues Bike oder ? 

Werd wohl am Sonntag mal durch den Schnee rocken  Falls er dann noch liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (18. Dezember 2009)

Dave83 schrieb:


> Wozu willst du dir Downhiller und Freerider anschauen ? Du willst ja wohl kein neues Bike oder ?
> 
> Werd wohl am Sonntag mal durch den Schnee rocken  Falls er dann noch liegt



quatsch  so schnell gebe ich mein Ufo nicht weg ! 
Wegen meinem Kumpel da  .. der sich das Yt kaufen wollte..jetzt wird es doch eher n trek oder morewood ! Deswegen..wollen morgen bei Funcorner und ATB vorbeischauen..vllt hat ja jemand noch ne alternative.


----------



## oxysept (18. Dezember 2009)

marsepolani schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei der Kälte können auch die Bremszüge (falls man mit V-Brakes unterwegs ist) und die Schaltzüge einfrieren.
> Hilft eigentlich nur vorher richtig fetten.



Komme gerade von draußen rein

. 
Eingefroren sind die Brems- und Schaltzüge (beim Faltrad) zum Glück nicht, lassen sich aber nicht mehr ganz so leichtgängig bedienen. 
Das Thermometer steht momentan bei - 12°C . Zum Glück gab's im Vorfeld in Göttingen ein paar Gläser Glühwein für mich zum Aufwärmen .

Hat jemand Lust mit mir morgen eine Runde durch den verschneiten Hils zu drehen?


----------



## tobone (18. Dezember 2009)

Also ich werde wohl morgen früh eine Runde drehen, vielleicht Tosmar und dann mal weiter schauen. Kann sein das ich recht früh losfahre. Wo und wann willst du denn fahren?


----------



## oxysept (18. Dezember 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Also ich werde wohl morgen früh eine Runde drehen, vielleicht Tosmar und dann mal weiter schauen. Kann sein das ich recht früh losfahre. Wo und wann willst du denn fahren?



Dachte daran so gegen 9h oder 10h zu starten (in Warzen). 
Habe nur 1 bis max. 2 Stunden Zeit, da sonst das Feuer ausgeht und ich im Kalten sitze.
Strecke: z.B. Roter Fuchs und zurück / oder Duinger Wald / oder kurze Reubergrunde


----------



## tobone (18. Dezember 2009)

Schade ich dachte erst du wolltest hier in Hildesheim fahren. Ich glaube dann müssen wir das verschieben. Wo ist denn das wo du starten willst, bei Alfeld?

Fährt sonst jemand morgen früh hier eine Runde?


----------



## oxysept (18. Dezember 2009)

Liegt zwischen Brunkensen und Gerzen bei Alfeld.
Hildesheim ist leider etwas weit weg für mich.
Viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## enemy111 (19. Dezember 2009)

Alle auf die Räder.. Oder wollt ihr das eure Reifen bei -18° C festfrieren ? ^^


----------



## marsepolani (19. Dezember 2009)

hi,
werde erst gegen Mittag fahren.Wir haben hier z.Zt. 16 Grad leider unter Null.
Mal schauen wie lange man es draußen aushält.

bis bald im Wald

Marsepolani


----------



## eisenarsch (19. Dezember 2009)

ich war schön in hameln unterwegs






[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]
bei -15° friert einem schön die fresse ein 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (19. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir war es der Galgenberg bei -17 Grad


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. Dezember 2009)

Salve,
sehr schöne Bilder und sehr kalte Temperaturen und sehr harte MTB-Kerle
Meine heutigen Outdoor-Aktivitäten beschränkten sich bislang auf: 
--Begleitung des Hundes über die Schwarze Heide
--Begleitung der Weihnachtsbaumverantwortlichen als Fäll-, Schlepp- und Aufstelllakai
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Ripgid (19. Dezember 2009)

komme auch gerade von einer kleinen tour.. bei mir warens um -10°C.. Galgenberg, Heinde, Listringen, Heersum, Astenbeck, Wendhausen und dann an der B6 wieder zurück.. rund 34km 

Tacho bekommt Frostbeulen:





Schöne Idylle:





Blick richtung Heinde:






Der Astenbecker Brenner:






Und wieder richtung Heimat


----------



## tobone (19. Dezember 2009)

Schöne Bilder!  Eine Gesichtsmaske ist bestimmt nicht schlecht bei dem Wetter. War heute am Tosmar unterwegs. Ein paar andere Reifenspuren habe ich glaube ich auch noch gesehen. Hände Gesicht und Füße wurden etwas Schockgefrostet. Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## marsepolani (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
war heute auch draußen. Wetter war ja super. Kaiserwetter würde ich sagen.
Habe alles was mit der Schaltung zu tun hat reichlich mit Silikonspray eingenebelt. Hat geholfen. Keine Schaltprobleme nichts eingefroren.
Die Tour ging von Diekholzen, Tosmar, Kammweg,Hamberg, Matzenborn, Hexenhaus, Flugplatz, Röderhof, Söhrer Forsthaus zurück nach Diekholzen.
Tiefste Temperatur 11 Grad unter Null.
















bis bald im Wald

Marsepolani


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. Dezember 2009)

Heute nur Indoor-Sport (Crosstrainer, Schwimmen), aber morgen raff ich mich auf. 
Beibt nur noch die Frage nach der Bekleidung. Ich befürchte, das meine Thermohose nicht ausreicht. Doch die Motorradhose antesten? Wie viele Schichten tragt ihr denn bei rund -15°C?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marsepolani (19. Dezember 2009)

Beibt nur noch die Frage nach der Bekleidung. Ich befürchte, das meine Thermohose nicht ausreicht. Doch die Motorradhose antesten? Wie viele Schichten tragt ihr denn bei rund -15°C?[/QUOTE]

Hi,

ich trage 2 Paar Socken, Freeriderschuh (fahre mit Flatpads)
 Skiunterhose,Gore Winterbikehose, Freeriderhose
Funktionsunterhemd, Dickes Trikot, normales Triko, Protektorenweste (Gewohnheit) Freeriderjacke.
Buff um den Hals und Mund.
Buff als Mütze und dünne Mütze. Helm.
Ein paar Bikehandschuhe und noch ein Paar größere Handschuhe darüber.
Das ist ausreichend bis 17 Grad minus, dass war bis jetzt die kälteste Temperatur die ich hatte. Ist schon ein paar Jahre her.
Dann wünsche ich dir für morgen viel Spaß und pass auf das dir nichts einfriert.
Fürs Gesicht eine vernünftige Fettcreme. Wileda Wind und Wetter.

Bis bald im Wald 

Marsepolani


----------



## Ripgid (19. Dezember 2009)

- 2 paar socken, relativ dünne turnschuhe
- dynamics radlerhose mit polster, jeanshose drüber
- 2 t-shirts, Wollpullover, darüber ne dünnere snowboardjacke
- schal, wollmütze, dünne strickhandschue und darüber nochn paar dickere Handschuhe

ab 35km/h wirds aber dennoch kalt..

was kann man denn über die Ohren ziehen? die olle mütze rutscht immer hoch


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Dezember 2009)

von gore gibt es da passende mützen, die sind so geschnitten das sie über die ohren gehen, oder du kaufst dir nen snowboard helm, die haben alle ohrenschützer dran.


----------



## Bogeyman (19. Dezember 2009)

So morgen geht's auch endlich mal wieder bei Tageslicht raus... mal gucken ob ich genauso wie mein Auto einfriere. Dann werden erstmal die Westgrenzen des Landkreises kontrolliert... also Osterwald und kleiner Deister


----------



## enemy111 (20. Dezember 2009)

Bike- Time


----------



## Dave83 (20. Dezember 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Bike- Time



Jo bald gehts los  Ich hoffe bike fahren bei dem Wetter ist entspannter als Autofahren mit Sommerreifen bei Schnee


----------



## trailking84 (20. Dezember 2009)

Bei den temperaturen trage ich skiunterwäsche, darüber dann normale jeans und 2 baumwollpullis. skijacke, skihandschuhe und darunter die fr-handschuhe. scharfschützenmaske + helm. reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## --->freak<--- (20. Dezember 2009)

fahren könnt ihr getrost vergssen wr gestern nen bissel unterwegs die federelemente breche hart und ich musste die zugstufe komplett raus drehen das da überhauptwieder was rauskommt


----------



## enemy111 (20. Dezember 2009)

trailking84 schrieb:


> Bei den temperaturen trage ich skiunterwäsche, darüber dann normale jeans und 2 baumwollpullis. skijacke, skihandschuhe und darunter die fr-handschuhe. scharfschützenmaske + helm. reicht vollkommen aus.



bist ja angezogen wie n eskimo 
das ist etwas übertrieben.

mir reicht n tshirt-brustpanzer und n trikot ^^
+ hose^^, helm,handschuhe.


----------



## oxysept (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub ich hätte doch gestern statt heute fahren sollen:



Zum Glück ist die Jack nicht an meinem Gesicht festgefroren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. Dezember 2009)

Salve & schönen 4. Advent allerseits,
das war eine sch...öne Gefrierbrand - Runde:
ein scharfer Wind aus Westen, Schneeverwehungen vom Feinsten und 2 prima Kältebrücken zwischen Pedale und Cleats
Die Neopren-Socke war nicht schlecht aber irgendwann bahnte sich die Kälte auch hier ihren Weg....die doppelte Handschuhperformance hat es gebracht, auch oben rum war alles gefrierbrandgeschützt....
Technik: das zähe Fett im Freilauf hat die Sperrklinken eindeutig bei ihrer Arbeit behindert









Hilfe, mein SIGMA ROX zeigt nur bis minus 10 Grad an..













LG, G-K-R


----------



## oxysept (20. Dezember 2009)

@Günther: Verrate mir bitte was für eine Sturmhaube du auf deinen Fotos trägst. 
Ich habe vor mir morgen auch solch ein ähnliches praktisches Kleidungsstück zu zulegen. 
Funktioniert das mit den Luftlöchern gut oder ist eine ohne Löcher angenehmer zu tragen?


----------



## infineon (20. Dezember 2009)

Neopren-Gesichtsschutz und Halsschutz, bekomme morgen eine von Tschibo. Mein Dad hat noch eine neue rum fliegen, die gab es mal vor Monaten... Dann werde ich auch mal eine Runde drehen. Gucken wie weit ich mit meine Sommerschuhe komme...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. Dezember 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> @Günther: Verrate mir bitte was für eine Sturmhaube du auf deinen Fotos trägst.
> Ich habe vor mir morgen auch solch ein ähnliches praktisches Kleidungsstück zu zulegen.
> Funktioniert das mit den Luftlöchern gut oder ist eine ohne Löcher angenehmer zu tragen?


Nix Sturmhaube
Trage unterm Helm ein Tuch, oder wie heute, eine dünne Fleecemütze ohne Bommel o.ä....
Vor dem Gesicht/Mund ein Tuch, oder wie heute, so ein Ski-Gesichtsschutz (von Tchibo), recht praktisch, aber nicht optimal, weil die Brille stark beschlägt! Ein Fleece-Buff, wenn es sowas gibt, wäre besser...
für die doch seltenen Icerides (wann wird es eigentlich wieder Frühling)
ziehe ich das an was hier hier so rum liegt....
Die Technik machte mir heute mehr Sorgen...

Und pfädchen, der Lum,...Glückliche fährt auf den Kanaren sein Blaukariertes aus
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Nix Sturmhaube
> Trage unterm Helm ein Tuch, oder wie heute, eine dünne Fleecemütze ohne Bommel o.ä....
> Vor dem Gesicht/Mund ein Tuch, oder wie heute, so ein Ski-Gesichtsschutz (von Tchibo), recht praktisch, aber nicht optimal, weil die Brille stark beschlägt! Ein Fleece-Buff, wenn es sowas gibt, wäre besser...
> für die doch seltenen Icerides (wann wird es eigentlich wieder Frühling)
> ...



von gore Tex bekommste so ne haube, mit winstopper und fleece von innen, hält super warm und die brille beschlägt nicht


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. Dezember 2009)

Schönen 4. Adent allerseits auch von mir.
Habe heute die Klicks gegen Flats getauscht und eine kleine Runde gedreht. Die Füße waren nicht kuschelig warm, aber gefroren habe ich auch nicht. Die Thermohose hat doch gereicht, mit Polsterhose drunter und ner dünnen Stoffhose drüber ideal. 
Trotz guter Bekleidung hat der Kakao unterwegs gut getan. 

Um mich mal bei den Selbstportraits einzureihen


----------



## eisenarsch (22. Dezember 2009)

sehr gut 
ich werde mich gleich in richtung klüt aufmachen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. Dezember 2009)

Neid, bis ich Feierabend habe ist es schon wieder dunkel.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. Dezember 2009)

Du Glücklicher, ich oxidiere hier auch noch im Laden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (23. Dezember 2009)

Falls jemand nen FOX DHX 5.0 braucht..
216mm einbaulänge..
CHAINREACTION-CYCLES ! 225 euro ! NEU !:-O ..

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21804

der DHX Air 5 kostet auch nur 225... also jungs.. morgen ist weihnachten 

in 216mm länge auch vivid 08..
170 kröten. hammer preise würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## enemy111 (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten !


----------



## wunderkiste (24. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Dezember 2009)

Hey Günther, alles Gute zum Ehrentag!!
Jens und ich kommen zusammen mit der Montagssport-Truppe heute so gegen 18h auf ein Bier vorbei
Allen ein frohes Fest


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. Dezember 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey Günther, alles Gute zum Ehrentag!!
> Jens und ich kommen zusammen mit der Montagssport-Truppe heute so gegen 18h auf ein Bier vorbei
> Allen ein frohes Fest


Danke Danke
Ja nee, is klar, 18.00, kein Thema, hab nix vor
Oder doch, ey, da war doch was mit einem Stall und Stern und so
LG, ride on in 2010, Willingen by night, wir kommen gewaltig
Günther


----------



## eisenarsch (24. Dezember 2009)

ich wünsche euch auch ein schönes fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle und eine erfolgreiche neue Saison 2010


----------



## average.stalker (24. Dezember 2009)

Hey!

wünsch euch frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!

ab 2010 machen wir die Südostasien-Aussenkorrespondenz-Stelle auf!


----------



## --->freak<--- (24. Dezember 2009)

euch auch


----------



## Harvester (24. Dezember 2009)

Allen ein Frohe Weihnacht!


----------



## Dave83 (24. Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch Frohe Weihnachten euch allen


----------



## Ripgid (24. Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch Frohe Fest euch allen!

und lasst euch reich mit Bike-teilen beschenken


----------



## marsepolani (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
wünsche euch allen ein frohes, besinnliches Fest und viel Gutes, Gesundtheit und Energie für das neue Jahr. Auf das, dass kommende Jahr wieder ein gutes Bikejahr für alle wird.
Freerider, Downhiller, XC und sonsitge Bikerrinnen und Biker.

Bis bald im Wald

Marsepolani


----------



## infineon (24. Dezember 2009)

Wünsche euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## rODAHn (25. Dezember 2009)

Euch wünsche ich auch ganz schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## oxysept (26. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr euch allen!

Eben im Wald ist mir ein fetter Keiler 

 über den Weg gelaufen; für ein Foto hat's leider nicht gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (26. Dezember 2009)

wie nah war er ?


----------



## oxysept (26. Dezember 2009)

Zum Streicheln hat's nicht gereicht.
Waren schätzungsweise 20 bis 30 Meter. 

Nächstes Mal nehme ich eine Tüte Mais und Steckrüben mit!


----------



## enemy111 (26. Dezember 2009)

Fährt morgen zufällig jemand nach Thale ? Wetter passt, offen.


----------



## --->freak<--- (26. Dezember 2009)

in thale liegt noch schnee ! :d da brauchste ganich hinfahren jetz das lohnt nich


----------



## enemy111 (26. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ca. 1 cm.  Guck dir die Cam´s an.


----------



## --->freak<--- (26. Dezember 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Ja, ca. 1 cm.  Guck dir die Cam´s an.



unten aufen dächern vllt ja aber oben wirds nioch nicht so viel getaut haben als wir da waren lag unten garkein schnee mehr und oben wars die reinste eisbahn !


----------



## enemy111 (26. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt übertreibst du.  Der Anfang war angeblich nur gefroren, jetzt aufeinmal die ganze Strecke eine Eisbahn ?


----------



## --->freak<--- (26. Dezember 2009)

der obereteil war ne eisbahn nur eis .. alles eis bis zum road gap .. 
und danach schlamm mit teilweise eisigen stellen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. Dezember 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Eben im Wald ist mir ein fetter Keiler
> 
> über den Weg gelaufen.



 morgen nehme ich die Lupara mit auf Tour!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (27. Dezember 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> morgen nehme ich die Lupara mit auf Tour!!



Was du so alles im Keller hast !
War eine Lupara nicht früher für die Wolfsjagd gedacht und ist in Italien als "Meinungsverstärker" weit verbreitet? 

Bind dir eine Saufeder ans bike und mach es wie die Ritter auf Turnieren im Mittelalter 



.


----------



## waldhase (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Radler, wir aus dem Osten sind eben nicht die schnellsten, trotzdem und dafür um so herzlicher nachweihnachtliche Grüße.
Und damit wir mit dem Neujahr nicht auch wieder hinten liegen - guten Rutsch!
Das mit dem guten Rutsch haben Johannes und Hendrik heute im Wald schon mal vorweg ausprobiert - gute Haltungsnoten!




Vielen Dank für vielen schönen gemeinsamen Touren in diesem Jahr. Es ist schon schön wieviele positiv verrückte Biker es in unserer "Ecke" gibt. Ich hoffe auf viele schöne gemeinsame Aktionen in 2010!
Euer WH.


----------



## average.stalker (27. Dezember 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Frohe Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr euch allen!
> 
> Eben im Wald ist mir ein fetter Keiler
> 
> über den Weg gelaufen; für ein Foto hat's leider nicht gereicht.



ein geiler Keiler?
crazy!


----------



## oxysept (27. Dezember 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ein geiler Keiler?



Und ob der geil war; ist ja schließlich Rauschzeit!


----------



## average.stalker (27. Dezember 2009)

schon ganz schön scary, die biester!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. Dezember 2009)

Rauschzeit habe ich auch  Ein Schwarzkittel ist meinem Wege nicht gekreuzt... dafür 2 Radler ohne Helm auf vereister Waldautobahn Das Glück ist mit den ... sorglosen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. Dezember 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> morgen nehme ich die Lupara mit auf Tour!!


Salve & Waidmanns Heil
War heute auch noch auf der Pirsch: vor der Linse hatte ich: 
diverse Zweibeiner im Almetal,
einen weissen Corsa im W-Feld....
und gutes Büchsenlicht (sonnig)....
So richtig in den Wald habe ich mich heute nicht getraut: überall Eisplatten auf den Nordseiten
Ich hoffe auf besseres Wetter...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. Dezember 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Rauschzeit habe ich auch  Ein Schwarzkittel ist meinem Wege nicht gekreuzt... dafür 2 Radler ohne Helm auf vereister Waldautobahn Das Glück ist mit den ... sorglosen


Ich glaube da haben wir uns verpasst obwohl ich quasi in der Parallelwelt unterwegs war....
LG, ride on


----------



## waldhase (27. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve & Waidmanns Heil
> War heute auch noch auf der Pirsch: vor der Linse hatte ich:
> diverse Zweibeiner im Almetal,
> einen weissen Corsa im W-Feld....
> ...



In der Ostregion war fahren OK nur selten Eisplatten also ab in den Osten oder Spites aufziehen


----------



## --->freak<--- (28. Dezember 2009)

ist vorhin zufällig jemand von euch mim rad über wernershöhe gefahren ?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve & Waidmanns Heil
> War heute auch noch auf der Pirsch: vor der Linse hatte ich:
> diverse Zweibeiner im Almetal,
> einen weissen Corsa im W-Feld....



Mensch Günther, sag´ doch was. Ich war 2 Stunden in den Saubergen unterwegs, zumeist auf Trailsuche. Ich hätte mich nur den Berg runter rollen lassen müssen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. Dezember 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Mensch Günther, sag´ doch was. Ich war 2 Stunden in den Saubergen unterwegs, zumeist auf Trailsuche. Ich hätte mich nur den Berg runter rollen lassen müssen


Hätte ich auch gemacht, hatte aber nicht so richtig die Zeit... ...Kaffee&Kuchen&Gäste
Und, schöne trails gefunden? Keiler? Bachen? Frischlinge? Schon ne Kirrung angelegt
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. Dezember 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hallo Radler, wir aus dem Osten sind eben nicht die schnellsten, trotzdem und dafür um so herzlicher nachweihnachtliche Grüße.
> Und damit wir mit dem Neujahr nicht auch wieder hinten liegen - guten Rutsch!
> Das mit dem guten Rutsch haben Johannes und Hendrik heute im Wald schon mal vorweg ausprobiert - gute Haltungsnoten!
> 
> ...


Das Kompliment gebe(n) ich/wir gerne zurück

Liebe Grüße & alles Gute für 2010 & viele gemeinsame Touren....
G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Schon ne Kirrung angelegt
> LG, G-K-R




 NEEEE!!!  Sowas mache ich nicht! So einer bin ich nicht!!!
Habe eine neue Variante gefunden... War ganz lustig die Berge und Wälder meiner Kindheit wieder zu entdecken. Was vor der Haustür liegt wird oft vernachlässigt!
Werde wohl Dienstag und Mittwoch Urlaub einlegen... Zeit für eine Runde??


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Das Kompliment gebe(n) ich/wir gerne zurück
> 
> Liebe Grüße & alles Gute für 2010 & viele gemeinsame Touren....
> G-K-R



Dem schließe ich mich gerne an! Rutsch gut rein Klaus!


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal ne aktuelle Liste von den Brands die ich Vertreibe.
Falls jemand noch sein Weihnachtsgeld auf dem Kopf hauen will oder sonst wer was braucht.



> IXS,Wheeler,Yeti,Trickstuff,Quad,Goodridge,The Cleg,Ufo-Plast,No Fear,ProGrip,M-Cax,Kali,Answer Racing,MSR Racing,Spy Goggles,Shoei,Shark, Rockstar,LeattBrace, Hartkore Fakker,SkullCandy,Catey,SelleItalia,Sporttourer,catlike,elite,Michelin,Schwalbe, Continental,Maxxis,SatMap,Qplus,gommitalia,RST,Zefal,Master Lock,Sport Beans, Feedback-Ultimate, VAR,Ambrosio,Holmenkol,Shimano, Pro,Tacx,Dynamic,Shannon, FSA,Kcnc,Reset-Racing,X-Fusion,Atera,Busch&Müller,Connex-Wippermann,fi:zik,Kool-Stop,Lifu,Messingschlager,Penco,Pro Feet,Sigg,Sigma Sport,SKS,Swiss Stop,Trelock,Van Bockhoven,Gopro,Solid Bikes,Reverse Components,Nuke Proof, DMC,Nokian,Nord-Lock, KMC,Sapim Spokes,Rexnolds,77designz,Zapota,ForCeFlow,O'neal,EVS,Rekluse,Lezyne.



Der Onlineshop ist die Tage dann down, ich werde eine andere Shopsoftware installieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. Dezember 2009)

...Hartkore Fakker???


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Dezember 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...Hartkore Fakker???



Kennste nicht? ist nen kleines Lable aus dem Ruhrpott. Der Name ist zwar hart, aber die Klamotten sind sehr stylisch und von sehr guter Qualität,
Übrigens können die auch für gute Konditionen Team Trikots machen.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. Dezember 2009)

An Holmenkol habe ich nur gute Erinnerungen leider habe ich kein Foto gemacht! Eisenarsch, Du??


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. Dezember 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> An Holmenkollen habe ich nur gute Erinnerungen leider habe ich kein Foto gemacht! Eisenarsch, Du??


Ich erinnere mich: Du hattest super Haltungsnoten und die weiblichen norwegischen Fans wollten alle nur das Eine.....ein Kind von mir
duckundwech, G-K-R


----------



## Harvester (28. Dezember 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> .....
> Falls jemand noch sein Weihnachtsgeld auf dem Kopf hauen will oder sonst wer was braucht.
> .


 

Ich brauch immernoch min. nen neues Hinterrad(V-Brake) und bald dann auch nen Vorderrad- bzw ne Einspeichmöglichkeit, da ich eine Felge noch hab. Bei Dynamo wollen sie ca 60  haben (nur das Hinterrad neu speichen) und da bekomme ich ja in der Bucht für 80  schon nen kompletten Noname LRS!! Also falls noch jemand was liegen hat - damit die Winterkilos wieder runterkommen, also nix besonderes/teures - einfach mal melden. 

Zur Not fahre ich auch gern eure Bikes ein bischen spazieren falls sie Bewegung benötigen (grösse M-L)


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich: Du hattest super Haltungsnoten und die weiblichen norwegischen Fans wollten alle nur das Eine.....ein Kind von mir
> duckundwech, G-K-R



In der Tat dürften meine Haltungsnoten recht gut gewesen sein... Ich hatte quasi schon einen Termin im Brauhaus!!! (Kopfmäßig halt, mit wem auch immer) aaaaber neee


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Dezember 2009)

Harvester schrieb:


> Ich brauch immernoch min. nen neues Hinterrad(V-Brake) und bald dann auch nen Vorderrad- bzw ne EinspeichmÃ¶glichkeit, da ich eine Felge noch hab. Bei Dynamo wollen sie ca 60 â¬ haben (nur das Hinterrad neu speichen) und da bekomme ich ja in der Bucht fÃ¼r 80 â¬ schon nen kompletten Noname LRS!! Also falls noch jemand was liegen hat - damit die Winterkilos wieder runterkommen, also nix besonderes/teures - einfach mal melden.
> 
> Zur Not fahre ich auch gern eure Bikes ein bischen spazieren falls sie Bewegung benÃ¶tigen (grÃ¶sse M-L)



fÃ¼r 75eur inclusiv vorbei bringen *falls du noch in Eberholzen wohnst*
kann ich dir ein Qplus MTB HR anbieten 32mm Felgenbreite, Deore Nabe 8-9fach, 32Loch DT Dpeichen und Messing Nippel. *Neu*

Rippgid hat die felge im Laufradsatz an seinem Bike, waren sgar Messerspeichen dran, gute verarbeitung, kannst ihn ja mal fragen.


----------



## Ripgid (29. Dezember 2009)

Jep, kann ich bestätigen. Laufen echt gut und halten auch was aus, musste nur die Ventilbohrung aufweiten


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Dezember 2009)

Deine Bikezusammenstellung schick ich dir heute Abend per mail.
Werde jetzt mal den alten shop runterladen und die neue software aufspielen, leider muss man dann alle Produkte neu rein machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (30. Dezember 2009)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> An Holmenkol habe ich nur gute Erinnerungen leider habe ich kein Foto gemacht! Eisenarsch, Du??



ich habe heute was von denen bekommen 



endlich wetterfeste schuhe


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Dezember 2009)

lass die nicht so lange kochen


----------



## wunderkiste (30. Dezember 2009)

Bin gerade von meiner letzten (kleinen) Tour in 2009 zurück gekommen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich wünsche Euch einen guten Rutsch in 2010.


----------



## Ripgid (30. Dezember 2009)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Deine Bikezusammenstellung schick ich dir heute Abend per mail.


Mein Postfach ist noch leer


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Dezember 2009)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Mein Postfach ist noch leer



Hab grad Stress mit der Onlineshop installierung, treten andauern fehler auf und der Serveradmin meldet sich net zurück

Sowas sollte man mal jetzt im Winter testen


----------



## oxysept (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe eine Technik-Frage:

Bei meiner vorderen Scheibenbremse (Formula R1) springt der Bremshebel nach der Betätigung nicht mehr in die Ausgangsstellung zurück.
(Bremsen tut die Bremse aber weiterhin gut.)
Ist auf langen Abfahrten vielleicht ganz nett und entspannend für meine linke Hand, aber ansonsten doch "etwas" unpraktisch.
Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen woran es liegen könnte? Die Bedienungsanleitung hat mir nicht weiter geholfen.
Wie bzw. womit wird der Hebel den zurückgeführt (Feder, Hydraulisch)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Dezember 2009)

oxysept schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Technik-Frage:
> 
> Bei meiner vorderen Scheibenbremse (Formula R1) springt der Bremshebel nach der Betätigung nicht mehr in die Ausgangsstellung zurück.
> (Bremsen tut die Bremse aber weiterhin gut.)
> ...



Ne feder gibs da nicht, do komprimierst ja mit dem hebel über einen kolben das Öl, die Kraft daraus wird durch den schlauch zu den beiden Bremskolben geführt diese fahren nach außen und Bremsen, wenn du den Hebel loslässt drück die gleiche Kraft wieder zurück.

evtl. zu wenig Bremsflüssigkeit drin oder Luft im System oder Wasser.
Es könnte auch sein das der Geberkolben verdreckt ist bzw. mal die dichtung säubern.
oder der Bremskolben frist sich langsam fest, hatte ich mal bei ner Hays 9 da ging dann irgendwann garnix mehr.


----------



## eisenarsch (31. Dezember 2009)

kommt alle gut in das neue jahr ,feiert schön


----------



## Molo (31. Dezember 2009)

ich wünsche ebenso allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010


----------



## eisenarsch (31. Dezember 2009)

wie wäre es mit einer kleinen tour morgen ? um wieder klar zu werden oder so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gegen mittag vielleicht ? jimi wie sieht es aus ,interesse oder musst du deine fenster putzen


----------



## average.stalker (31. Dezember 2009)

Guten Rutsch für Euch alle!


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch guten Rutsch *im warsten sinne des Wortes*


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. Dezember 2009)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einer kleinen tour morgen ? um wieder klar zu werden oder so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schöne Idee so gegen 12.00, 13.00 Uhr? Wäre dabei
LG, Rutsch schön
G-K-R


----------



## Harvester (1. Januar 2010)

Ein Frohes, Neues Jahr.


----------



## Molo (1. Januar 2010)

Happy New Year auch von mir


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Januar 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einer kleinen tour morgen ? um wieder klar zu werden oder so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich komme gerade vom Adolf-Stoffregen-Turm wieder und muss erstmal auftauen... über Hi war es ziemlich bunt! Morgen wollte ich in die Sauberge aber 12-13h erscheint mir seeehr früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogeyman (1. Januar 2010)

So ich hoffe doch das alle gut ins neue Jahr gekommen sind...das Rutschen sollte bei dem ganzen Neuschnee ja kein Problem gewesen sein


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues


----------



## wunderkiste (1. Januar 2010)




----------



## rODAHn (1. Januar 2010)

von mir auch ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Januar 2010)

Prost Neujahr!
Ich wünsche Euch ein gutes neues Jahr
Und uns allen gutes bike-Wetter für 2010.....
Heute war es suboptimal: Schnee bis zum Abwinken und auf dem Tosmar fette 50cm Schnee, das war lustig: rauf: Kraxeln, und runter: mit 30 Klamotten duch den Tiefschnee
Nach 20 Kilometern war ich fix&alle....
















LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Januar 2010)

bei mir war nach 28km der ofen aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber schön wars


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Januar 2010)

ich war 2 Std in den Saubergen...Zu Fuß, nur ich und meine Schweinephobie! Dort Ist mit dem Rad kein durchkommen. Auf dem Kammtrail sind außer Wildspuren keine Merkmale von Wanderern oder ähnlichem (Fußspuren)... echt geil!


----------



## eisenarsch (2. Januar 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ich war 2 Std in den Saubergen...Zu Fuß, nur ich und meine Schweinephobie!
> ... echt geil!








 hihihi


----------



## wunderkiste (2. Januar 2010)

Wir waren heute in Itzum (Spitzhut, Knebelberg, Ilsenberg) im Tiefschnee unterwegs. Nach knapp 2 Std. hat es uns auch gereicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. Januar 2010)

Bin spät dran, wünsche aber allen hier ein fohes neues Jahr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wie ich sehe seid ihr gut reingerutscht. Ich selber habe das dieses Jahr mit anderem Sportgerät (Ski) gemeistert und auch heute gleich festgestellt, dass das bei diesen Wetterverhältnissen eindeutig die bessere Wahl war. 1 1/2 Stunden mit dem Bike haben zwar Spass gemacht, waren aber auch ausreichend.


----------



## macorama (2. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues auch noch von der Marienburger Höhe!

Heute hats mich auch oberhalb der Höhe und Itzum in den Wald getrieben. Nach knapp 2 Stunden und 40 bis 50% schieben  bin ich dann auch nach einer schönen Odyssee gut gelaunt wieder zu Hause angekommen. Spätestens seit heute weiß ich wieder warum ich mir kein Rennrad gekauft habe  









Der Schnee ist total geil 





Und bei dem Anblick hab ich zum ersten mal die Erlaubnis bekommen dass Bike nicht in den Keller zu verbannen sondern ins Warme stellen zu dürfen


----------



## Ripgid (2. Januar 2010)

macorama schrieb:


> Frohes Neues auch noch von der Marienburger Höhe!
> 
> Heute hats mich auch oberhalb der Höhe und Itzum in den Wald getrieben. Nach knapp 2 Stunden und 40 bis 50% schieben  bin ich dann auch nach einer schönen Odyssee gut gelaunt wieder zu Hause angekommen.



Hätteste mal was gesagt, wäre ich mitgekommen!  Gibts auf dem Berg noch unberührten Schnee oder ist schon alles plattgetrampelt von den Fußgängern?


----------



## macorama (2. Januar 2010)

Sagen wir mal so: Wenn du den auf-die-schnauze-fallen-im-weichen-schnee-faktor suchst, dafür ist noch genug unberührter schnee da. die Waldwege wurden nicht alle genutzt. Zwischen die Bäume hab ich mich aber nicht gewagt. Da ist nichts angefasst worden.

Wollte morgen früh nochmal hoch, so gegen 10 an der Aral los, an der Sternwarte, Brockenblick vorbei ne Runde drehen, ähnlich heute, und dann so bei Neubau Hohe Rode rauskommen und "gemütlich" wieder zurück. Heute war spontan.. hatte Ausgang


----------



## Ripgid (2. Januar 2010)

hört sich gut an. vielleicht komme ich mit, muss erstmal mein tretlager wieder zusammenfriemeln. kannst mir ja mal deine handynr per PN schreiben...


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Januar 2010)

So jetzt werden die Ski angeschnallt, 10m gehen und los gehts mit Langlauf vor der Haustür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Januar 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> So jetzt werden die Ski angeschnallt, 10m gehen und los gehts mit Langlauf vor der Haustür



Das ist auch eine geile Idee, habe ich das letzte mal vor bestimmt 18/19 Jahren hier in Salze gemacht! man bin ich alt


----------



## eisenarsch (3. Januar 2010)

tour 2 im sack 





[/URL][/IMG]
klasse wetter ,gutes training fürs popometer


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. Januar 2010)

Habe auch vor 18Jahren das letzte mal auf Langlaufski gestanden, aber heute war es so weit: der letzte E-Bay-Schnapper musste getestet werden. Das sah dann so aus


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Januar 2010)

Salve, sehr schöne Winterfotos
Boah, da liegt aber auch Schnee draußen, daher waren wir heute per pedes unterwegs....
Guckt Ihr..




Na, wo waren wir?
LG


----------



## Harvester (3. Januar 2010)

Welfenhöhe


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Januar 2010)

@hühnchen: beim näcshten mal kommste bei mir vorbei gelaufen und machst ne gescheite spur. Im tiefschnee ist es recht anstrengend.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Januar 2010)

harvester schrieb:


> welfenhöhe


bingo


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. Januar 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> Welfenhöhe



Wir sind, selbst in der Wolfsschlucht, ohne Sherpas ausgekommen!


----------



## ollibolli (7. Januar 2010)

Sagt mal, seid ihr alle eingeschneit? Das gibt ja gar nix mehr hier zu lesen 

Ich fahre momentan jeden Tag brav mit meinem Bike zur Arbeit 

Habe vorhin einen sportlichen MTBler gtroffen, der freundlich gegrüsst hat - das Wetter schweisst die Leute doch mal wieder zusammen 

Sieht man doch hin und wieder Autofahrer, die sie gegenseitig helfen, keiner pocht mehr auf Vorfahrt 

Jetzt fehlen nur noch Winterreifen für meinen Firmenwagen, dann kann es von mir aus ruhig weiterschneien - mit den Ganzjahresreifen war heute schon fast kein durchkommen hier 

Also, lasst euch nicht einschneien!


----------



## trailking84 (7. Januar 2010)

so komme auch grad vom tiefschnee freeride. ganz schön anstrengend muss ich ja sagen. aber man sollte es ja ausnutzen so lang der schnee noch liegt nech. 
Keep the rubber side down ad go outside and ride greatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (7. Januar 2010)

ich war heute auch fleißig am biken ,ein höllenritt 
heute trudelte mein letztes geschenk ein 






[/URL][/IMG]
ich habe meinen spaß bei dem wetter


----------



## Harvester (7. Januar 2010)

diese Plastikschlitten mit den breiten Kufen gehen wie die Hölle


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Januar 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich war heute auch fleißig am biken ,ein höllenritt
> heute trudelte mein letztes geschenk ein
> 
> 
> ...


Halloooo, Weihnachten ist doch schon durch
Da liegt sie nun, das Wii-Balance Board und schreit: Tret mich, tanz auf mir rum (Samba & Hullahop), gib es mir.....
Und ruckzuck haben wir den "eisenarsch Fit Plus 2.0"
Supa, Willingenbynight kann kommen
Der rote Bergungsschlitten ist für Rettungseinsätze eis-verunfallter MTBler aus Hildesheim und Umgebung gedacht...
...der kommt hinter das Nerve und ab gehts, perfekt
LG, G-K-R


----------



## oxysept (8. Januar 2010)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Ich fahre momentan jeden Tag brav mit meinem Bike zur Arbeit



Ich bin auch fast täglich mit dem Rad unterwegs, allerdings beinahe nur noch mit dem Faltrad um zum Bahnhof und zur FH in Gö. zu kommen.





Das viele Salz und die Matsche möchte ich meinem MTB nicht antun.
Das die Plastikschlitten (mit den schön breiten Kufen) wie die Hölle gehen und sogar bei lockerem Pulverschnee super sind kann ich bestätigen.
Bei mir auf dem Dachboden steht auch solch ein roter Renner und ist seit ca. 20 Jahren im Einsatz.


----------



## ollibolli (8. Januar 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Das viele Salz und die Matsche möchte ich meinem MTB nicht antun.



Das geht mir ähnlich - mir bleibt aber keine andere Wahl, da ich mit meinem Trekkingrad, mit dem ich sonst zur Arbeit radle, schon in der Einfahrt vor dem Haus jämmerlich ins Strudeln gerate 

Mein Auto bleibt in der Garage, das ist für mich ein reines Langstrecken- und Transportgerät


----------



## Molo (10. Januar 2010)

moin jungs und mädels

night ride schön und gut, bei den aktuellen Neuschnee Verhältnissen isses recht unfahrbar 
Nach 3Km und 40mins habe ich aufgegeben.
Trotz 2.35er Matschreifen kein durchkommen. Keine Traktion und pures Dual driften 

Ich hoffe mal das weisse zeug verschwindet teilweise in nächster Zeit.

Gibts sonst Ideen was man sportlich gesehn in der akruellen dunkelheit und Schneelandschaft treiben kann ausser Schlittenfahren & Co?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Januar 2010)

Salve,
jetzt mach ich rüber in die Ostprovinzen! Sherpatee und EPa am Mann
Wenn ick mich bis 19.00 Uhr nicht gemeldet habe, schickt den Suchtrupp los, fahre die Süd-Ost-Route....
LG & Glück Auf,  G-K-R


----------



## Chandru (10. Januar 2010)

Molo schrieb:


> Gibts sonst Ideen was man sportlich gesehn in der akruellen dunkelheit und Schneelandschaft treiben kann ausser Schlittenfahren & Co?



Ich werd's heute mal mit Schneewandern versuchen (2-3h), ist sicher besser als nix. Ansonsten geh ich bei dem Wetter lieber Laufen als mich mit dem Rad durch den Schnee zu quälen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Januar 2010)

Salve, melde mich wieder an
Schöne Schnee&Eis-Extremfahrt über 50km, das macht Laune!












Klasse war auch die Versorgungsstation im Osten
Auch der Feuerkorb zum Bike-Auftauen war perfekt organisiert
LG in die Ostprovinzen
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (10. Januar 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve, melde mich wieder an
> Schöne Schnee&Eis-Extremfahrt über 50km, das macht Laune!
> Klasse war auch die Versorgungsstation im Osten
> Auch der Feuerkorb zum Bike-Auftauen war perfekt organisiert
> ...




Immer wieder gerne.


----------



## macorama (11. Januar 2010)

@günther: was sind denn das für Strecken wo du 50km schaffst? wenn ich mich 15 bis 20 durch den Schnee bei uns im Wald gekämpft habe (Dauer zwei bis 2 einhalb Stunden) und vielem schieben bin ich total platt. Oder fährst du da nur plattes Land lang?

Falls nicht bin ich beeindruckt.


----------



## Harvester (11. Januar 2010)

Günther is halt ne Kampfsau


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. Januar 2010)

macorama schrieb:


> @günther: was sind denn das für Strecken wo du 50km schaffst? wenn ich mich 15 bis 20 durch den Schnee bei uns im Wald gekämpft habe (Dauer zwei bis 2 einhalb Stunden) und vielem schieben bin ich total platt. Oder fährst du da nur plattes Land lang?
> 
> Falls nicht bin ich beeindruckt.


Salve, mußte in die Ostprovinzen, daher bin ich gestern "nur" Bundes- und Landstrasse gefahren, nix Trail, nix Radweg Da liegen bergeweise Schnee, da geht die nächsten Wochen garnichts...
Auf den Bundesstrassen war es schon suboptimal, der Autofahrer teil halt nicht gern
Am besten gingen nicht geräumte Landstrassen, auf  fest gefahrenen Schneedecken
Die Kältebrücke cleats/Schuh habe ich behoben: mit flats und Trekkingschuhen! Nur an den Fingern hat es noch gefröstelt...das sah lustig aus: freihändig fahrender MTBler mit Blutzirkulationsübungen
Für die  46 km (flach / 500hm) habe ich schon 2,5 Std. gebraucht.
Ich hoffe Du bist trotzdem beeindruckt



Harvester schrieb:


> Günther is halt ne Kampfsau


Alte eisenarsch-Schule

LG Allen & Hals und Beinbruch,
Günther-Kette-Rechts


----------



## marsepolani (11. Januar 2010)

hi,

na fährt sich doch besser mit Flats im Winter ???


Bis bald im Wald

Marsepolani


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. Januar 2010)

marsepolani schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> na fährt sich doch besser mit Flats im Winter ???
> 
> ...


Ja richtig, habe Deinen Tipp bez. flats aufgegriffen: bei der Tour gestern war mir klar das ich häufiger durch den Tiefschnee schieben muss.
Die Entscheidung für flats und dicke Trekkingschuhe war goldrichtig

LG,
G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (11. Januar 2010)

Hey,

ich habe heute Endlich meine neue Lampe aus Hong-Kong! bekommen. 
(Nach zwei Monaten Lieferzeit)
Siehe Hier: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

Für umgerechnet 60,- Euro (Inkl. Zoll & Steuer) bkommt man echt eine krasse Lampe!
...auf der Verpackung steht 900 Lumen!

Im Gegensatz zu meiner "Cateye LED" ist das kein Vergleich.
Jetzt muss nur noch etwas besseres Wetter kommen und der "Nightride" kann losgehen!

...also wer noch etwas unentschlossen ist: Kaufen!

LG

rODAHn (der heute 3x mit dem Auto im Schnee steckengeblieben ist)


----------



## ollibolli (11. Januar 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe heute Endlich meine neue Lampe aus Hong-Kong! bekommen.
> (Nach zwei Monaten Lieferzeit)
> ...




Hi,
sooo neu ist der Tip mit der Lampe nicht. GÃ¼nter hat schon eine  Ich wollte ihn aber schon seit lÃ¤ngerem Fragen, was der Spass nun kostet. Im Bikemarkt wollten einige schon 100â¬ haben...
Wenn ich mir jetzt eine bestelle, ist eh FrÃ¼hling und dann brauche ich eh keine mehr... 

Gruss Olli


----------



## Ripgid (11. Januar 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe heute Endlich meine neue Lampe aus Hong-Kong! bekommen.
> (Nach zwei Monaten Lieferzeit)
> ...




Soo günstig finde ich die Lampe nun auch wieder nicht. Habe meine MTE P7 von einem Händler aus Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTE-SSC-P7-LED-5...mQQptZStirn_Taschenlampen?hash=item3358e227a5

Einen Satz LiPo akkus habe ich mir samt Ladegerät noch mitbestellt.
Die Halterung dafür habe ich mir für ein paar Euro selber gebaut. 

Somit bin ich also nur minimal teurer, muss dafür keine 2 Monate auf meine Ware warten und erspare mir den Stress mit dem Zoll und evtl. später auftretenden Garantieforderungen...


----------



## Molo (11. Januar 2010)

Nightride?  Würde ich mir mal antun 

Das weisse Kram muss aber erstmal dezimirt sein


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Januar 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Soo günstig finde ich die Lampe nun auch wieder nicht. Habe meine MTE P7 von einem Händler aus Ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTE-SSC-P7-LED-5...mQQptZStirn_Taschenlampen?hash=item3358e227a5
> 
> ...


Salve,
klar, viele Wege führen nach Rom
Ein ähnlichen Gedanken hatte ich letztes Jahr: eine Romisen TC-5 ist es geworden....
Die DX-Bikelampe mit Halterung und Ansteck-Akku ist aber bei weitem praktischer finde ich! Ruckzuck montiert und Licht ohne Ende, da klappert nix auf ruppigen trails
Für mich jetzt ganz klar die erste Wahl! Und zweite (als Ersatz) 




LG, G-K-R


----------



## rODAHn (12. Januar 2010)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Hi,
> sooo neu ist der Tip mit der Lampe nicht. Günter hat schon eine  Ich wollte ihn aber schon seit längerem Fragen, was der Spass nun kostet. Im Bikemarkt wollten einige schon 100 haben...
> Wenn ich mir jetzt eine bestelle, ist eh Frühling und dann brauche ich eh keine mehr...
> 
> Gruss Olli




Neu ist der Tipp auch nicht...
Eisenarsch hatte mir Ihn gegeben...ich wollte nur etwas Feedback loswerden!
  ...falls es noch unentschlossene gibt.

LG


----------



## rODAHn (12. Januar 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> klar, viele Wege führen nach Rom
> Ein ähnlichen Gedanken hatte ich letztes Jahr: eine Romisen TC-5 ist es geworden....
> Die DX-Bikelampe mit Halterung und Ansteck-Akku ist aber bei weitem praktischer finde ich! Ruckzuck montiert und Licht ohne Ende, da klappert nix auf ruppigen trails
> ...



Hey Günther,

wie lange hält denn die "DX" mit maximaler Helligkeit durch?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Januar 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hey Günther,
> 
> wie lange hält denn die "DX" mit maximaler Helligkeit durch?



Keine Ahnung, schau mal in den DX thread!
Meine leuchtete nach 2 Std. noch volle Kanne

LG, G-K-R


----------



## marsepolani (12. Januar 2010)

hi,

wozu soll der Spruch gut sein Delfine sind ....
oder soll das witzig sein.

Bis bald im Wald
Marsepolani


----------



## rODAHn (12. Januar 2010)

marsepolani schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wozu soll der Spruch gut sein Delfine sind ....
> oder soll das witzig sein.
> ...



Er soll zum Nachdenken anregen...

...siehst Du, hat schon geklappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollibolli (12. Januar 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> klar, viele Wege führen nach Rom
> Ein ähnlichen Gedanken hatte ich letztes Jahr: eine Romisen TC-5 ist es geworden....
> Die DX-Bikelampe mit Halterung und Ansteck-Akku ist aber bei weitem praktischer finde ich! Ruckzuck montiert und Licht ohne Ende, da klappert nix auf ruppigen trails
> ...



und wieviele Lampen hast du noch auf dem Helm? Du musst ja schliesslich auch mal umme Ecke gucken können 

Ich persönlich würde das ganze zwischen Helm und Lenker aufteilen


----------



## wunderkiste (12. Januar 2010)

War einer von Euch in den letzten Tagen mal auf dem Tosmar oder am Galgenberg unterwegs?
Ich wollte morgen evtl. mal wieder ne Runde drehen und wissen, ob man in den Wäldern mehr oder weniger gut fahren kann...


----------



## enemy111 (12. Januar 2010)

Ich war am 6.1. mit nem dhler oben am Tosmar. auf den meisten Wegen relativ frei, ab und zu aber gerne auch mal 30-40 cm schnee  
wie gesagt, vor 6 tagen,
daisy ist noch gekommen, 
also wird es sicherlich nicht besser jetzt aussehen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Januar 2010)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> War einer von Euch in den letzten Tagen mal auf dem Tosmar oder am Galgenberg unterwegs?
> Ich wollte morgen evtl. mal wieder ne Runde drehen und wissen, ob man in den Wäldern mehr oder weniger gut fahren kann...


Salve,
klar kann man mehr oder weniger gut fahren
Zum Tosmar rauf ist es nicht geräumt und viel Schnee liegt dort auch....
....also stell Dich auch auf die ein- oder andere Schiebepassage ein!
LG, Günther-K-R


----------



## wunderkiste (12. Januar 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> klar kann man mehr oder weniger gut fahren
> Zum Tosmar rauf ist es nicht geräumt und viel Schnee liegt dort auch....
> ....also stell Dich auch auf die ein- oder andere Schiebepassage ein!
> LG, Günther-K-R



Hmm, ich werde noch mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen und mich dann morgen früh entscheiden, ob ich im kalten Schnee "spielen" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gehe (fahre) oder im Keller ne Runde mit dem Ergometer drehe...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Januar 2010)

ollibolli schrieb:


> und wieviele Lampen hast du noch auf dem Helm? Du musst ja schliesslich auch mal umme Ecke gucken können
> 
> Ich persönlich würde das ganze zwischen Helm und Lenker aufteilen


Salve,
das 




war natürlich ein Showfoto
Ontrail habe ich nur eine DX am Lenker, die reicht mir...
Probeweise war mal eine am Helm, geht auch
Kombiniert habe ich noch nicht, schauen wir mal!
Die Romisen TC-5 kommt am bike nicht mehr zum Einsatz.

Hals-& Beinbruch
Günther-K-R


----------



## marsepolani (14. Januar 2010)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Hmm, ich werde noch mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen und mich dann morgen früh entscheiden, ob ich im kalten Schnee "spielen"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

war heut morgen unterwegs. Diekholzen, Radweg Söhre, Söhrer Forsthaus Richtung Röderhof, dann den Hamberg hoch. Die Strecke wahr ganz gut fahrbar. Den Hamberg hoch musste man ab und zu schieben. Vom Hamberg dann zum Tosmar (nicht über den Kamm) lies sich nur schieben bis zum Gipfelkreuz. Der Schnee ist recht hoch sehr weich. 
Vom Tosmar ging es dann Richtung Diekholzen Sportplätze. Lies sich komplett bis zum Ende durchfahren. Verlangt aber Erfahrung im Schlammbereich. War so das feeling Bikepark nach 10 Tagen Dauerregen.
Man sollte auf Klickies unbedingt verzichten Flatpads fahren und mit wenig Reifendruck.
Ist eine gute Konditionsübung und man lehrnt dabei auch auf rutschigem Gelände sein Bike ein wenig zu beherschen.

Bis bald im Wald

Marsepolani


----------



## eisenarsch (14. Januar 2010)

marsepolani schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Man sollte auf Klickies unbedingt verzichten Flatpads fahren und mit wenig Reifendruck.
> ...



ich mag meine klickies und bastle wegen dem bisschen schnee nicht an meinem bike herum 
morgen geht es endlich wieder rund


----------



## marsepolani (14. Januar 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich mag meine klickies und bastle wegen dem bisschen schnee nicht an meinem bike herum
> morgen geht es endlich wieder rund
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunderkiste (15. Januar 2010)

Ich war gestern, unter anderem, im Bereich um den Galgenberg unterwegs. Die Wege sind alles recht gut fahrbahr, weil viel Fußvolk unterwegs war und alles festgetrampelt hat.
Ich war auch sehr überrascht, wieviel es bringt mit sehr wenig Reifendruck zu fahren...

Ohne meine Klickies geht auch bei dem Wetter gar nichts... Ich finde das rauskommen aus den Pedalen ist nicht so das Problem, sondern nach einem Schiebestück wieder rein, wenn sich der Schnee unter dem Schuh festgesetzt hat. Mit der Zeit entwickelt man da aber auch so seine Technik, wie man recht schnell wieder rein kommt.

...Lustig sind auch immer wieder, die teilweise fragenden Blicke der Skilangläufer, die von einem Radfahrer überholt werden....


----------



## eisenarsch (15. Januar 2010)

ab in das winterhöschen und raus


----------



## average.stalker (15. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute!

was macht der Tiefschnee?
Man hört ja die schlimmsten Sachen!

Wir sind jetzt 2 Wochen hier unten und echt gut angekommen.
30°C. mal mehr mal weniger schwül.
Coole Stadt, gutes Essen, soweit lässt es sich leben.

Seit 2 Tagen haben wir auch endlich internet und nehmen wieder am inter-sozio-leben teil!

während ihr auf den frühling wartet, warten wir darauf mal zeit zu haben und die nötige Muße und uns hier mal auf die spärlichen Trails zu stürzen.

Berichte folgen...

cheers aus far-far-away

Henning


----------



## Harvester (15. Januar 2010)

cool endlich ferne Berichte


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. Januar 2010)

average.stalker schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> was macht der Tiefschnee?
> Man hört ja die schlimmsten Sachen!
> ...



Hey vergesst die Foto´s aus Übersee nicht!! Nehmt das Buschmesser mit, vergesst dieZeitungen für die Hosenbeine nicht und lass bitte die Sumatra-Pongos in Ruhe...die müssen sich von dem enormen Holzeinschlag erholen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Januar 2010)

Salve,
hier der aktuelle Tosmar-Schneehöhen-Bericht:
-30 cm Pappschnee
-nur der Tosmarweg vom Söhrer Forsthaus hoch zum Platz ist befahrbar,
na ja, befahrbar....eher berutschbar
-viele abgebrochene Äste, teilweise Kronenholz...
-das letzte Stück zum Kreuz hoch ist begehbar, weil gespurt, allerdings ohne Fixseile gesichert
-Lawinengefahr mittelhoch
-um 0 Grad C bei 100% Luftfeuchte
Also alles in allem gute MTB-Survival-Sportmöglichkeiten
















Und oben steht der Tosmar-MTB-Bischof und erteilt den Saisonsegen 2010









LG, Günther-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingel83 (18. Januar 2010)

Schön Fotos! Hast du den Bischof gebaut?? 

Und über welchen Weg bist du runtergerutscht?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo und ein schönes Neues Jahr allerseits 

nach dem Temperatursturz von -40 Grad (Canaren-Hildesheim)
hab ich mich jetzt aklimatisiert und konnte am Sonntag mein erstes Match-Race in der Loipe gegen O Laff den Nütsche bestreiteten  großartiges Finale mit unwichtiger Platzierung.

Leider sinken die Herausforderungen für die Extrembiker Günther und Fe_arsch und nach dem Schmelzen der letzten Loipe im Güldenen Winkel muss ich leider wieder mit euch die Trails kneten.

bis dann

tiefes Geläuf und sauige Räder


----------



## wunderkiste (18. Januar 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> hier der aktuelle Tosmar-Schneehöhen-Bericht:
> -30 cm Pappschnee
> -nur der Tosmarweg vom Söhrer Forsthaus hoch zum Platz ist befahrbar,
> ...



Ich war auch gerade auf dem Tosmar. Wegen dem Tauwetter ist der Weg inzwischen eher schlecht befahrbar.
Das Holz ist größtenteils schon bei Seite geräumt. Ich habe die letzten zwei weggeräumt, so dass man runter fahren kann ohne abzusteigen (es sei denn der Schneematsch zwingt einen dazu...)
Temperatur inzwischen um 4°C.
Günthers "Tosmar-MTB-Bischof" erinnert auf Grund des Tauwetters inzwischen eher an einen "Kopflosen-Reiter"


----------



## enemy111 (19. Januar 2010)

lawinengefahr mittelhoch


----------



## waldhase (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo Radler, hat jemand einen Bodenbericht, will Sonntag ne Waldrunde drehen...?!
VG aus dem Osten.
WH.


----------



## wunderkiste (22. Januar 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hallo Radler, hat jemand einen Bodenbericht, will Sonntag ne Waldrunde drehen...?!
> VG aus dem Osten.
> WH.



Ich werde evtl. morgen ne Waldrunde drehen...
Werde Bericht erstatten, wenn ich zurück bin


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Januar 2010)

*Ankündigug*

Ab jetzt gibs auch Bike DVDs bei mir, wenn ihr ein Film sucht schreibt mich an, da diese noch nicht Online sind, Großartig güsntiger kann ich sie nciht anbeiten PReise so wie Mailorder oder Hibike, da die extra aus frankreich kommen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. Januar 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hallo Radler, hat jemand einen Bodenbericht, will Sonntag ne Waldrunde drehen...?!
> VG aus dem Osten.
> WH.



Gestern rollte mein erster  white  ride  2010 
guter grip auf hart gefrohrenem saftschnee mit kleiner firn auflage.
flächen die nicht gut duchgefrostet sind oder ohne festgetrampelte/gefahrene Spuren sind erwartungsgemäß anstrengend oder bestenfalls bergab fahrbar 
auf eisige flächen helfen nur pickelreifen, sonst droht sofort gips  



Swampthing rules white trails


----------



## enemy111 (23. Januar 2010)

@ benni :


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Januar 2010)

Falls ncoh einer ne Sigma Mirage Lampe braucht
Sigma Mirage 5Watt Power Light. 20Lux, StVZO zugelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (24. Januar 2010)

bei dem ausgezeichnetem wetter muss ich raus  vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## Molo (24. Januar 2010)

gleiches hier   in ner Stunde am Forsthaus   ab aufn Tosmar


----------



## Chandru (24. Januar 2010)

Hehe, macht jedenfalls Spass den Tosmar hoch / runter zu radln.


----------



## eisenarsch (24. Januar 2010)

tolles wetter 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. Januar 2010)

Chandru schrieb:


> Hehe, macht jedenfalls Spass den Tosmar hoch / runter zu radln.



Hallo Chandru,
auf dem 1. Bild sieht man eine absenkbare Sattelstütze,
funktionieren die Teile allmählich zuverlässig?

 nicolai rules white trails


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. Januar 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> tolles wetter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei dem Bild drängt es zu einem Eisspeedway event der winterfahrer auf den Giesener Teichen 
 Günther, Chandru , molo,


----------



## Chandru (25. Januar 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Hallo Chandru,
> auf dem 1. Bild sieht man eine absenkbare Sattelstütze,
> funktionieren die Teile allmählich zuverlässig?
> 
> nicolai rules white trails



War meine erste Tour mit der KS 900i, bis jetzt perfekt!  Aber ob das Teil was taugt wird wohl erst ein Langzeittest zeigen. (ich meld mich in einem Jahr, oder früher, noch mal )

Zu 100% ausgereift sind die aber alle noch nicht: automatische sattelstütze? top/flop?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. Januar 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> bei dem Bild drängt es zu einem Eisspeedway event der winterfahrer auf den Giesener Teichen
> Günther, Chandru , molo,


Vorsicht, im (Eis-)Speedway bin ich ein ganz Großer, hier
bin ich aufgewachsen und so eine:




hatte ich
..in klein..

LG, Günther-StahlplatteunterderSohle-R


----------



## Gerry1420 (25. Januar 2010)

Das trifft sich...ich habe gestern den Giesener Teich schon mal ausprobiert. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26oDGsR-WGw"]YouTube- Mountainbike IceRide[/ame]


Und noch ein paar Tümpel zum "warm werden":






Gruß,
Gerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. Januar 2010)

günther du winterprofi, wo gibt's diese SPIKEs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sollten wir unbedingt testen


----------



## Molo (25. Januar 2010)

pfÃ¤dchenfinder schrieb:


> bei dem Bild drÃ¤ngt es zu einem Eisspeedway event der winterfahrer auf den Giesener Teichen
> GÃ¼nther, Chandru , molo,



Falls da wirklich ernsthaftes Interesse an so einem kleinen Event besteht wÃ¼rde ich mir zwei spike Reifen herstellen 
Noch wer dabei?
Mit regulÃ¤ren Pellen macht man sich nur aufs Mett 

und noch nebenher

ich suche in 2-3 Monaten was wohnbares ca 300â¬ warm in Hildesheimer Umgebung, Diekholzen usw. bevorzugt Stadtrand und naheliegende DÃ¶rfer. Vielleicht kennt ja wer wen, der wen kennt


----------



## eisenarsch (26. Januar 2010)

meinst du so etwas ?





[/URL][/IMG]
ein freund fährt mit spax durch den winter


----------



## Molo (26. Januar 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> meinst du so etwas ?



Jo, grobe Richtung. Das kann man noch was besser machen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. Januar 2010)

Molo schrieb:


> Jo, grobe Richtung. Das kann man noch was besser machen



für einen Testlauf könnte es reichen 

Hast du eine Bauanleitung?

man nehme a) ...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. Januar 2010)

Salve,
ich brauche eine Bauanleitung für eine Klimaerwärmung, SuFu hat leider nichts ergeben
Eine regional begrenzte Erwärmung um 30 Grad Celsius würde mir reichen, vielen Dank im Voraus!
LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. Januar 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> für einen Testlauf könnte es reichen
> 
> Hast du eine Bauanleitung?
> 
> man nehme a) ...


Guckst Du hier!
Und hier
Und hier

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. Januar 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> ich brauche eine Bauanleitung für eine Klimaerwärmung, SuFu hat leider nichts ergeben
> Eine regional begrenzte Erwärmung um 30 Grad Celsius würde mir reichen, vielen Dank im Voraus!
> LG, G-K-R



mehr Wärme durch höheren Enrgieumsatz 
Reifen mit hohem Rollwiderstand montieren.
Reifen mit Spikes beschweren.
Reifen durch tiefen möglichst ungespurten Schnee treten.
Mit hoher Drehzahl treten und wechselweise rechts/links auf die Fußspitzen ausatmen.
ggf. Dynamo montieren und mit Heizlüfter am Unterrohr die Erde parziell erwärmen.



ps schöne Links bloß mit 19" Rädern setzen die Pedalen rechts/links rhytmisch auf => siehe oben


----------



## Molo (27. Januar 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> für einen Testlauf könnte es reichen
> 
> Hast du eine Bauanleitung?
> 
> man nehme a) ...



a-tens:ab in Baumarkt 1/2KG kurze Spaxe kaufen.

b-tens: im selbigen einen bzw zwei Spanngurte kaufen.

c-tens: zwei olle Schlappen nehmen, Spaxe durchjagen (vorzugsweise Akkuschrauber)

d-dens: erworbene Spanngurte als "Felgenband" nutzen und zwischen Schlauch und Reifen montieren! 

e-tens: Den ganzen Kram zusammenstecken und mit gehörig Druckluft versehen.

f-tens: mission complete...wenn die Spaxe nicht mehr wegknicken


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. Januar 2010)

Molo schrieb:


> d-dens: erworbene Spanngurte als "Felgenband" nutzen und zwischen Schlauch und Reifen montieren!
> 
> f-tens: mission complete...wenn die Spaxe nicht mehr wegknicken



Spanngurte = GTI



Ganz
Tolle
Idee


----------



## Molo (28. Januar 2010)

GTI? Ich hab da noch einen 

btw Heute isses Arsch glatt


----------



## jaamaa (28. Januar 2010)

*-
*​


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. Januar 2010)

@pfädchenfinder und Chandru:
Fahre seit einem Jahr mit einer KS900i durch die Gegend. Dank starker Riefenbildung habe ich das gute Stück zum Händler zurückgebracht und habe gestern erfahren, dass sie komplet ausgetauscht wurde (dauerte allerdings 2 Monate). Hoffe sie ist heute im Briefkasten.
Trotz des Magels bin ich völlig zufrieden mit der Sattelstütze. War Ende letzten Jahres zwar etwas hakelig, aber immer noch während der Fahrt zu bedienen.
Das Problem mit der Riefenbildung soll bei dem neuen Model angeblich behoben sein; ich lass mich überraschen und berichte.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. Januar 2010)

@turbo.huhnchen


----------



## jaamaa (29. Januar 2010)

So, nun der 2. Versuch!

*Wichtig!!!

Bitte beteiligt Euch an dieser Umfrage.*







DANKE!



.​


----------



## Chandru (29. Januar 2010)

@turbo.huhnchen vielen Dank für die Info. 

@jaamaa meine Stimme hab Ihr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. Januar 2010)

MTB im allgemeinen und besonders in SZ wir völlig überbewertet


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. Januar 2010)

Salve,
sind vom Tiefschneewedeln zurück
Ohne SPAX-Spikes ging bergauf fast nichts, da wir die selbigen nicht drauf hatten, ging nicht viel, also gingen wir
Ging aber, nur auf dem Tosmartrail war es schön anstrengend...

Auffahrt





Windbruch auf der Waldautobahn





Yeti?





LG, und Danke für den Weckruf JdB
Tiefschnee-Günther


----------



## --->freak<--- (30. Januar 2010)

scheiß schnee , ******* kaputte hand ! ich will fahren !


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. Januar 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> LG, und Danke für den Weckruf JdB
> Tiefschnee-Günther



nun ja kein Ding, hier der Selbstauslöserversuch!





[/URL][/IMG]

 Den Robert (im hessischen Ausland gegelaubten) habe ich unterhalb des Hexenhauses auch noch getroffen... mit einem dampfendem Becher Glühwein in der Hand!! Ich dachte ich stehe im Walde

ps. Günther ich war total kaputt!! Erschreckend!!!!!!


----------



## enemy111 (31. Januar 2010)

Willste mich verarschen ? ^^
Da kommt man zu 90% noch mit nem Dhler hoch.. 
Pussy´s


----------



## marsepolani (31. Januar 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Willste mich verarschen ? ^^
> Da kommt man zu 90% noch mit nem Dhler hoch..
> Pussy´s



HI,

du lebst auch noch??? Das mit dem DH schau ich mir dann mal an.
Hab einen schönen Sonntag noch. Dein Bremsenreiniger wartet auf dich.

bis bald im Wald 

marsepolani


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. Januar 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Willste mich verarschen ? ^^
> Da kommt man zu 90% noch mit nem Dhler hoch..
> Pussy´s



Hey hey, wir sind Genussfahrer!! Und mit der Prozentrechnung haben wir auch nix am Hut!


----------



## average.stalker (31. Januar 2010)

geile Schneebilder!
wir haben es heute das erste mal aufs Bike geschafft.
Schnee haben wir nicht zu bieten, aber dafür ein bisschen Dschungel!


----------



## marsepolani (31. Januar 2010)

average.stalker schrieb:


> geile Schneebilder!
> wir haben es heute das erste mal aufs Bike geschafft.
> Schnee haben wir nicht zu bieten, aber dafür ein bisschen Dschungel!



HI,
das ist ja ein wenig frech uns so schöne Bilder zu schicken. 
Wann wird es endlich wieder Sommer hier???????
Wünsch euch noch viel Spass!!!

bis bald im Wald 

marsepolani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (31. Januar 2010)

ich hatte pech am samstag.kurz vor ende meiner tour in hameln riss mir genau zwischen bunnyhop und fun-corner die kette.ich doofi hatte natürlich keine knete dabei ,dann durfte ich schön schieben


----------



## jaamaa (31. Januar 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich hatte pech am samstag.kurz vor ende meiner tour in hameln riss mir genau zwischen bunnyhop und fun-corner die kette.ich doofi hatte natürlich keine knete dabei ,dann durfte ich schön schieben



Hättest du da nicht 'anschreiben lassen' können? 



@average.stalker
Schick doch bitte auch den GPS-Track, damit man eure schöne Tour mal nachfahren kann (zumindest auf Google Earth) 


.


----------



## ollibolli (31. Januar 2010)

average.stalker schrieb:


> geile Schneebilder!
> wir haben es heute das erste mal aufs Bike geschafft.
> Schnee haben wir nicht zu bieten, aber dafür ein bisschen Dschungel!



ich tausche gerne Schnee gegen Dschungel - ich gebe sogar noch als Dreingabe den gesamten Schnee aus dem Harz dazu...

Schön wärs


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (31. Januar 2010)

Hey hey, den Schnee im Harz brauche ich noch ein bisschen für die Langlaufski! 
War heute am Sonnenberg und am Freitag geht es schon wieder los.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. Januar 2010)

Welcher Radler war denn heute auf dem Turmberg unterwegs?


----------



## average.stalker (1. Februar 2010)

haben das Garmin nicht mit her genommen, weil eh keine karte zur verfügung steht und die 3 Trails die es gibt, riesengroß ausgeschildert sind!  

heiss war es...puh... mir würde eine mischtemperatur aus singapur und Hildesheim am besten passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Februar 2010)

Ab heute gibs auch Veltec Laufräder, Funn Artikel, Maxxis Reifen, SRAM Schaltungen, Shifter, Kassetten, SUN Felgen bei mir zu ordern.


----------



## raha (1. Februar 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Welcher Radler war denn heute auf dem Turmberg unterwegs?



war ich ... schon erschreckend, auch bergab auf kleinen Ritzel zu treten


----------



## Harvester (1. Februar 2010)

ich bin für die Einführung eines Buttons, Aufnäher, Lenkerschildchen o.Ä. zwecks Membererkennung ^^


----------



## Chandru (1. Februar 2010)

Ich bin für ein Trikot!


----------



## Harvester (2. Februar 2010)

.... was aufwändiger und kostenintensiver wäre^^


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. Februar 2010)

raha schrieb:


> war ich ... schon erschreckend, auch bergab auf kleinen Ritzel zu treten



Ja bergab kann es richtig kalorienraubend sein bin direkt Deiner Spur gefolgt, war noch relativ frisch


----------



## jaamaa (2. Februar 2010)

Sieht schon ganz gut aus, aber noch ein paar Stimmen bis heute Abend  wären ganz toll! Danke




Wer noch nicht sein Kreuzchen gemacht hat, bitte hier.......



.​


----------



## ollibolli (2. Februar 2010)

Chandru schrieb:


> Ich bin für ein Trikot!



und das nimmst du dann in xxxl und ziehst das über die Jacke ?


Im Sommer nimmst du dann wohl deine normale Grösse 



Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass man bei Biker Begegnungen auch mal anhält und ein paar nette Worte austauscht.

Ich kenne es aber so, dass die meisten Biker knapp grüssend an einem vorbeidampfen, als wäre der Teufel hinter ihnen her 

Dass man bei einer tollen Abfahrt nicht unbedingt anhalten mag, ist mir natürlich auch klar...

Also doch ein Wimpelchen o.ä.


----------



## Chandru (2. Februar 2010)

ollibolli schrieb:


> und das nimmst du dann in xxxl und ziehst das über die Jacke ?



Ne, da reicht eins in L.


----------



## tingel83 (3. Februar 2010)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass man bei Biker Begegnungen auch mal anhält und ein paar nette Worte austauscht.


 
Hört auf den Mann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molo (4. Februar 2010)

An mir wird auch immer vorbei gewetzt als währe MTB Bundesliga.

Vielleicht hilft der nächste Stammtisch ja etwas weiter,das ein paar neue Bekanntschaften zustande kommen.


----------



## eisenarsch (5. Februar 2010)

das biken macht ja richtig spaß  tolle wege ,ja leicht vereist 






[/URL][/IMG]
alles fahrbar


----------



## enemy111 (6. Februar 2010)

Steinberg-trail befahrbar trotz Eis.  Macht sogar Spaß ..nur der Boden ist etwas hart, wie ich gemerkt habe.. ^^

..Nachdem ich beim Steinberg war, mach ich mir die Mühe und fahre zum Galgenberg und dann.. der kleine Trail am Türmchen total zugeschneit, kaum jemand gefahren..kriegt man keinen wirklichen Speed mehr :-/
Also wieder ne kleine Street-Session durch die Stadt..und nach Hause. 
Ich hoffe ihr hängt nicht nur alle vor dem Rechner


----------



## 2o83 (6. Februar 2010)

Also wir waren ab 12Uhr heute alle da oben, aber zum Trails fahren, auf denen geht das bergab sehr gut inklusive schnell sein!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Februar 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das biken macht ja richtig spaß  tolle wege ,ja leicht vereist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spax-Trail  
Bei ähnlicher Unterlage, im letzten Frühjahr, war erst das Rad unterm Hintern wech' und nach einer ausgiebigen Steppeinlage, rissen die Bänder am Knöchel unter einem festgefrohrenen Bäumchen. 

Besser 
Loipen rutschen im Harz


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. Februar 2010)

Ganz deiner Meinung!
Bin heute bei Oderbrück gerutscht, leider ohne Knippsmaschine. Weltbestes Wetter mit Sonnenschein und blauem Himmel, wieder ohne Beweisfotos.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Februar 2010)

ES REICH!! Mir reicht es!!! Die Waldwege sind unbrauchbar!!! Ich will Sommer! Wenn der scheiß Aggregatzustand sich nicht von heute auf morgen ändern würde!!! Dat ist alles scheiß-drecks Eis auf den Wegen!!! so, habe fertig


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Februar 2010)

cool die Schimpfwörter werden gar nicht zensiert!


----------



## eisenarsch (7. Februar 2010)

alles wird gut  ich freue mich morgen auf den weg zur maloche  kurz nach 5 geht es los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (7. Februar 2010)

Hab mir eben mal nen Probetraining bei McFit gegeben. Das hätte ich mal VOR der Winterpause tun sollen.........


----------



## oxysept (8. Februar 2010)

Ich dachte heute morgen beim Zeitungslesen, dass das hier (Anhang) vielleicht einige interessieren könnte:

Hier mal der Vergleich zwischen Sommer und Winter am Beispiel Oderteich.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. Februar 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ES REICH!! Mir reicht es!!! Die Waldwege sind unbrauchbar!!! Ich will Sommer! Wenn der scheiß Aggregatzustand sich nicht von heute auf morgen ändern würde!!! Dat ist alles scheiß-drecks Eis auf den Wegen!!! so, habe fertig
> 
> wenn du den kopf durch die wolken stecktst, siehst's schön aus


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Februar 2010)

Ich will das nicht mehr


----------



## enemy111 (8. Februar 2010)

Welche 3 Poser habe ich denn heute während meiner Schulzeit um 14:30 vor Back-Factory an der Schuhstraße gesehen ?
Bikes :
Nicolai ( Helius ? ..weiß ich nicht mehr ) + 66
Steppenwolf mit 2 " Schutzblechen"
Cube ( Flying Circus ?) mit nem goldenen Lenker


----------



## 2o83 (8. Februar 2010)

An den Ober-Poser:Nicolai Helius FR mit MZ All Mountain, Cube Ltd und ein Steppenwolf Tycon SH Edition? Hast alle schon im Sommer gesehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailking84 (8. Februar 2010)

@ enemy111 ???OBERPOSER??? Hab gehört das du selber einer bist ;-) Naja wer schon sagt das man im Galgenberg kaum fahren kann. Hihi. Wir hatten spass am WE.


----------



## enemy111 (9. Februar 2010)

@lovetheride : sicher ? das war eigentlich das erste steppenwolf zum mindest, dass ich je hier in der umgebung gesehen habe.


----------



## JesKacz (9. Februar 2010)

Molo schrieb:


> An mir wird auch immer vorbei gewetzt als währe MTB Bundesliga.
> 
> *Vielleicht hilft der nächste Stammtisch* ja etwas weiter,das ein paar neue Bekanntschaften zustande kommen.


 
Hat sich schon jemand ins Auge gefasst, wann der nächste Gruppenritt stattfinden soll? Würde diesmal auch dabei sein.


----------



## --->freak<--- (9. Februar 2010)




----------



## enemy111 (10. Februar 2010)

Ihhhh, ich liebe es


----------



## average.stalker (10. Februar 2010)

bisserls nackt irgendwie...


----------



## Harvester (10. Februar 2010)

was macht Asien?


----------



## rODAHn (11. Februar 2010)

Aber bitte keine "Schönwetter" Bilder und staubtrockene Trails zeigen!!!
...sonst springe ich hier gleich aus dem Fenster!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. Februar 2010)

Jo!!! Mittlerweile hasse ich Schnee, verabscheue Eis und bete die verschiedensten Götter um wärmeres Wetter an


----------



## JesKacz (11. Februar 2010)

Geil!!!!!!! Früüüüühling, wo steckst Du???

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym90Fma4eKM&feature=related"]YouTube- Schynige Platte HQ[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Februar 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Jo!!! Mittlerweile hasse ich Schnee, verabscheue Eis und bete die verschiedensten Götter um wärmeres Wetter an



Kannst ja mal ne Tour mit nem Flammenwerfer machen und die Wege frei Schmelzen


----------



## eisenarsch (11. Februar 2010)

es wird doch schon wärmer.heute früh hatte ich noch -7° und jetzt haben wir schon -1°


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. Februar 2010)

Salve,

ok Leute, ich sehe schon, da hilft nur ein Stimmungsaufheller in akustischer und flüssiger Form

Wann?

Wo? location sehr wichtig wg. deseo Desaster

Wie lang? Bis der Arzt kommt....

LG, G-K-R


----------



## infineon (11. Februar 2010)

Jo! Stammtisch! Aber mein Bike trinkt nicht^^ 

Wann: Fr. oder Sa Abends würde ich mal sagen 

Wo: gute Frage??? Cafe de Sol ist auch zu Laut! Bin für Hausparty bei Günther!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. Februar 2010)

infineon schrieb:


> Jo! Stammtisch! Aber mein Bike trinkt nicht^^


 Egal, dann Du


infineon schrieb:


> Wann: Fr. oder Sa Abends würde ich mal sagen


Schlage Freitag, den 26. Feb. vor...


infineon schrieb:


> Wo: gute Frage??? Cafe de Sol ist auch zu Laut! Bin für Hausparty bei Günther!


Lustige Idee Dafür brauche ich aber sommerliche Temperaturen...
...schlage Kupferschmiede in Ochtersum vor, die haben einen Clubraum
Glaub ich wenigstens, werde das mal eruieren...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (11. Februar 2010)

Das ist doch mal ein Lichtblick!
Kupferschmiede kenne ich nur von außen, soll da aber tatsächlich so etwas wie einen Clubraum geben. 
Wenn es beim 26. Feb. bleibt melde ich zwei Personen.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. Februar 2010)

...wäre der 27.02. nicht besser??  freitags ist immer grenzwertig 
Ben, so etwas in der Art habe ich mir in meiner wetterbedingten Lethargie auch schon bildlich ausgemalt!!!


----------



## jaamaa (12. Februar 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Jo!!! Mittlerweile hasse ich Schnee, verabscheue Eis und bete die verschiedensten Götter um wärmeres Wetter an



_8. Dezember 18:00
Es hat angefangen zu schneien. Der erste Schnee in diesem Jahr. Meine Frau und ich haben unsere Cocktails genommen und stundenlang am Fenster gesessen und zugesehen wie riesige, weisse Flocken vom Himmel herunter schweben. Es sah aus wie im Märchen. So romantisch - wir fühlten uns wie frisch verheiratet. Ich liebe Schnee.

9. Dezember
Als wir wach wurden, hatte eine riesige, wunderschone Decke aus weissem Schnee jeden Zentimeter der Landschaft zugedeckt. Was für ein phantastischer Anblick! Kann es einen schoeneren Platz auf der Welt geben ? Hierher zu ziehen war die beste Idee, die ich je in meinem Leben hatte. Habe zum ersten Mal seit Jahren wieder Schnee geschaufelt und fühlte mich wieder wie ein kleiner Junge. Habe die Einfahrt und den Bürgersteig freigeschaufelt. Heute Nachmittag kam der Schneepflug vorbei und hat den Bürgersteig und die Einfahrt wieder zugeschoben, also holte ich die Schaufel wieder raus. Was für ein tolles Leben !

12. Dezember
Die Sonne hat unseren ganzen schonen Schnee geschmolzen. Was für eine Enttäuschung. Mein Nachbar sagt, dass ich mir keine Sorgen machen soll, wir werden definitiv eine weisse Weihnacht haben. Kein Schnee zu Weihnachten wäre schrecklich ! Bob sagt, das wir bis zum Jahresende so viel Schnee haben werden, dass ich nie wieder Schnee sehen will. Ich glaube nicht, dass das moeglich ist. Bob ist sehr nett - ich bin froh, dass er unser Nachbar ist.

14. Dezember
Schnee, wundervoller Schnee ! 30 cm letzte Nacht. Die Temperatur ist auf -20 Grad gesunken. Die Kälte lasst alles glitzern. Der Wind nahm mir den Atem, aber ich habe mich beim Schaufeln aufgewärmt. Das ist das Leben ! Der Schneepflug kam heute nachmittag zurück und hat wieder alles zugeschoben. Mir war nicht klar, dass ich soviel würde schaufeln muessen, aber so komme ich wieder in Form. Wünschte ich würde nicht so Pusten und Schnaufen.

15. Dezember
60 cm Vorhersage. Habe meinen Kombi verscheuert und einen Jeep gekauft. Und Winterreifen für das Auto meiner Frau und zwei Extra-Schaufeln. Habe den Kühlschrank aufgefüllt. Meine Frau will einen Holzofen, falls der Strom ausfällt. Das ist lächerlich - schliesslich sind wir nicht in Alaska.

16. Dezember
Eissturm heute Morgen. Bin in der Einfahrt auf den Arsch gefallen, als ich Salz streuen wollte. Tut höllisch weh. Meine Frau hat eine Stunde gelacht. Das finde ich ziemlich grausam.

17. Dezember
Immer noch weit unter Null. Die Strassen sind zu vereist, um irgendwohin zu kommen. Der Strom war 5 Stunden weg. Musste mich in Decken wickeln, um nicht zu erfrieren. Kein Fernseher. Nichts zu tun als meine Frau anzustarren und zu versuchen, sie zu irritieren. Glaube, wir hätten einen Holzofen kaufen sollen, würde das aber nie zugeben. Ich hasse es, wenn sie recht hat ! Ich hasse es, in meinen eigenen Wohnzimmer zu erfrieren !

20. Dezember
Der Strom ist wieder da, aber noch mal 40 cm von dem Verdammten Zeug letzte Nacht ! Noch mehr schaufeln. Hat den ganzen Tag gedauert. Der beschissene Schneepflug kam zweimal vorbei. Habe versucht eines der Nachbarskinder zum Schaufeln zu überreden. Aber die sagen, sie hatten keine Zeit, weil sie Hockey spielen müssen. Ich glaube, dass die lügen. Wollte eine Schneefräse im Baumarkt kaufen. Die hatten keine mehr. Kriegen erst im März wieder welche rein. Ich glaube, dass die lügen. Bob sagt, dass ich schaufeln muss oder die Stadt macht es und schickt mir die Rechnung. Ich glaube, dass er lügt.


22. Dezember
Bob hatte recht mit weisser Weihnacht, weil heute Nacht noch mal 30 cm von dem weissen Zeug gefallen ist und es ist so kalt, dass es bis August nicht schmelzen wird. Es hat 45 Minuten gedauert, bis ich fertig angezogen war zum Schaufeln und dann musste ich pinkeln. Als ich mich schliesslich ausgezogen, gepinkelt und wieder angezogen hatte, war ich zu muede zum Schaufeln. Habe versucht fur den Rest des Winters Bob anzuheuern, der eine Schneefräse an seinem Lastwagen hat, aber er sagt, dass er zu viel zu tun hat. Ich glaube, dass der Wichser lügt.

23. Dezember
Nur 10 cm Schnee heute. Und es hat sich auf 0 Grad erwärmt. Meine Frau wollte, dass ich heute das Haus dekoriere. Ist die bekloppt ? Ich habe keine Zeit - ich muss SCHAUFELN !!! Warum hat sie es mir nicht schon vor einem Monat gesagt ? Sie sagt, Sie hat, aber ich glaube, dass sie lügt.

24. Dezember
20 Zentimeter. Der Schnee ist vom Schneepflug so fest zusammengeschoben, dass ich die Schaufel abgebrochen habe. Dachte ich kriege einen Herzanfall. Falls ich jemals den Arsch kriege, der den Schneepflug fährt, ziehe ich ihn an seinen Eiern durch den Schnee. Ich weiss genau, dass er sich hinter der Ecke versteckt und wartet bis ich mit dem Schaufeln fertig bin. Und dann kommt er mit 150 km/h die Strasse runtergerast und wirft tonnenweise Schnee auf die Stelle, wo ich gerade war. Heute Nacht wollte meine Frau mit mir Weihnachtslieder singen und Geschenke auspacken, aber ich hatte keine Zeit. Musste nach dem Schneepflug Ausschau halten.

25. Dezember
Frohe Weihnachten. 60 Zentimeter mehr von der !*?#@$. Eingeschneit. Der Gedanke an Schneeschaufeln lässt mein Blut kochen. Gott, ich hasse Schnee ! Dann kam der Schneepflugfahrer vorbei und hat nach einer Spende gefragt. Ich hab ihm meine Schaufel uber den Kopf gezogen. Meine Frau sagt, dass ich schlechte Manieren habe. Ich glaube, dass sie eine Idiotin ist. Wenn ich mir noch einmal Wolfgang Petry anhören muss, werde ich sie umbringen.

26. Dezember
Immer noch eingeschneit. Warum um alles in der Welt sind wir hierher gezogen ? Es war alles IHRE Idee. Sie geht mir echt auf die Nerven.

27. Dezember
Die Temperatur ist auf -30 Grad gefallen und die Wasserrohre sind eingefroren.

28. Dezember
Es hat sich auf -5 Grad erwärmt. Immer noch eingeschneit. DIE ALTE MACHT MICH VERRÜCKT !!!

29. Dezember
Noch mal 30 Zentimeter. Bob sagt, dass ich das Dach freischaufeln muss, oder es wird einstürzen. Das ist das dämlichste was ich je gehört habe. Für wie blöd hält der mich eigentlich ?

30. Dezember
Das Dach ist eingestürzt. Der Schneepflugfahrer verklagt mich auf 50.000 $ Schmerzensgeld. Meine Frau ist zu ihrer Mutter gefahren. 25 Zentimeter vorhergesagt.

31. Dezember
Habe den Rest vom Haus angesteckt. Nie mehr Schaufeln.

8. Januar
Mir geht es gut. Ich mag die kleinen Pillen, die sie mir dauernd geben. Warum bin ich an das Bett gefesselt?
_ 
*Sooo schlimm ist es aber noch nicht, oder?* 

.


----------



## wunderkiste (12. Februar 2010)

Ich habe da mal ne Frage an alle, die mit Navigation / GPS in den Wäldern unterwegs sind:

Nutz Ihr ein Garmin oder ähnliches oder hat jemand von Euch nen Handy / PDA mit Windows Mobile, welches er zu navigation nutzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (12. Februar 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Jo!!! Mittlerweile hasse ich Schnee, verabscheue Eis und bete die verschiedensten Götter um wärmeres Wetter an



So langsam dreh ich hier durch bei dem ganzen Schnee und Eis.
Die Situation erinnert mich an folgende Szene (und an jaamaa's Beitrag):


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Februar 2010)

egal, also Cu-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ab 20.00 dabei


----------



## eisenarsch (12. Februar 2010)

ich wäre für den 26 ,am 27 kann ich nicht


----------



## enemy111 (12. Februar 2010)

ich wäre für das söhrer forsthaus.


----------



## jaamaa (12. Februar 2010)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal ne Frage an alle, die mit Navigation / GPS in den Wäldern unterwegs sind:
> 
> Nutz Ihr ein Garmin oder ähnliches oder hat jemand von Euch nen Handy / PDA mit Windows Mobile, welches er zu navigation nutzt?



PPC mit Windows Mobile? Ja, ich.
Mit Garmin kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber bei WM habe ich alles an Progs ausprobiert was der Markt so her gibt. Falls du diesbezüglich Fragen hast........

.


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. Februar 2010)

@torsten: Probier es mal mit dem Ding hier, ist echt nen super Gerät hatte das mal von Paul LAnge für ne Woche zum testen bekommen.
http://www.satmap.com/
du kannst es mit verschiedenen Karten Ordern, z.B. Niedersachen 1:50 000 oder 1:25 000
Gibt auch diverse HAlter für Lenker Vorbau oder rAhmen.
KArten sind auch für GB, FR, A,Ch und B Lieferbar.

Ordern kannste bei mir, 

Ride On Benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunderkiste (12. Februar 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> PPC mit Windows Mobile? Ja, ich.
> Mit Garmin kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber bei WM habe ich alles an Progs ausprobiert was der Markt so her gibt. Falls du diesbezüglich Fragen hast........
> 
> .



Ich spiele gerade mit dem dem gedanken mir nen Handy mit WM zu kaufen... Ich werde dann noch mal auf Dein angebot zurückkommen.


----------



## trailking84 (12. Februar 2010)

Doch jaamaa. Es ist so schlimm. Mach es weg das Zeug. Büddeee


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. Februar 2010)

Fahre mit Garmin 60CSx. Klasse Gerät wie ich finde, habe allerdings auch keinen Vergleich. Bei Fragen zu Garmin helfe ich gerne.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. Februar 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> So langsam dreh ich hier durch bei dem ganzen Schnee und Eis.
> Die Situation erinnert mich an folgende Szene (und an jaamaa's Beitrag):



genauso schaue ich seit geraumer Zeit jeden Morgen aus meiner Haustür um zu sehen wie tief mein Auto eingeschneit ist!! Die Verzweifelung kennt in solchen Momenten keine Grenzen!
...ich fahre übrigens mit einem Garmin, alles andere bedeuten momentan Sieben Siegel für mich!!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. Februar 2010)

Und hier nochmal der Sommer!!!



[/IMG]


----------



## rODAHn (13. Februar 2010)

Hat sich eigentlich schon einer von Euch in Willingen angemeldet?
..ich schon!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. Februar 2010)

Anmelden? Wofür?? Viel wichtiger ist es früh genug ins Willinger Brauhaus zu kommen!!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. Februar 2010)

Genau
Da geht es um die guten Plätze
Das Rennen ist doch eigentlich nur schmückendes Beiwerk.....

JdB, liegen heute outdoor-Aktivitäten an (außer Schneeschieben)?
Und geht der 26. nicht doch irgendwie...
LG, GKR


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. Februar 2010)

Moin GKR
bin über den Katerstieg zur Hammersteins Höhe gewandert, der Aufsteig ging durch knietiefen Schnee ....vom Basislager aus
26.   jo!!! Ich sag´ nur reinfeiern!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. Februar 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Moin GKR


Moin JdB


Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> bin über den Katerstieg zur Hammersteins Höhe gewandert, der Aufsteig ging durch knietiefen Schnee ....vom Basislager aus


Super, das ist eine Erstbesteigung


Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> 26.   jo!!! Ich sag´ nur reinfeiern!


Sehr gut, diese gruppendynamischen Veranstaltungen sind immens wichtig für eine gepflegte Vorsaison-Flüssigkeitsaufnahme
LG, Günther-Kette-R

PS:
Die Spontanrunde führte ich heute über salzverkrustete Rollbahnen, durch Fourwheeldrivespurrillen (hier kommst Du nicht raus), durch Tieftiefschneefelder und über eine vorschriftsmäßig geräumte )) Waldautobahn (Auffahrt Diekholzen bis Abfahrt Söhrer Forsthaus),
da könnten sich die hiesigen Straßenmeistereien mal ne Scheibe abschneiden
PPS:
Schön das man jetzt immer einen Ständer hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. Februar 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> PPS:
> Schön das man jetzt immer einen Ständer hat



....
Günther, die Hochrechnungen sagen das Sport morgen stattfinden kann.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. Februar 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Moin GKR
> bin über den Katerstieg zur Hammersteins Höhe gewandert, der Aufsteig ging durch knietiefen Schnee ....vom Basislager aus
> 26.   jo!!! Ich sag´ nur reinfeiern!



Wahnsinn über die schmierige Südwest-Passage ohne Blökstoff im Winter bei Schnee ...
du bist ein Held 

app. reinfeiern bietet sich so zusagen an


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. Februar 2010)

Alpen-X ist für Liftfahrer; GKR arbeitet an der Trans-Himalaya


----------



## oxysept (15. Februar 2010)

War heute seit langem auch mal wieder unterwegs:

Hohe Warte --> Aufstieg über die schneeverhangene Hilsnordwand zum Raabeturm --> Rückfahrt auf dem geschobenen "Langen Weg" nach Hohenbüchen.





Ganz schön viel Schnee auf den Wegen. Ich wünsche mir ein Schneemobil, das wäre jetzt genau das Richtige.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Februar 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Hilsnordwand





ohne Sauerstoff?


----------



## oxysept (16. Februar 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ohne Sauerstoff?



Du hast schon recht, auf 472 m über N.N. wird die Luft deutlich dünner und die Gefahr eines Lungenödems nimmt rapide zu.
Zum Glück gab es dieses Jahr keine Lawinenabgänge, so dass die Wege einigermaßen passierbar waren.
(Das letzte Wegstück zum Kamm musste ich das Rad tragen, schieben ging nicht mehr bei dem Tiefschnee.)

Gibt es eigentlich so was wie "Schneeschuhe" für Mtb um auch Tiefschnee fahrbar zu machen?


P.S.: Habe gerade das hier im Netz gefunden:





http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=254505

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=1706800971343478962&ei=P156S_aQJYyM2ALY8vTWBw&q=ktrak&hl=de#


----------



## enemy111 (16. Februar 2010)

Wie viel Schnee liegt am Tossi ?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. Februar 2010)

Ja


----------



## waldhase (16. Februar 2010)

Hut ab allen harten Wintermountainbikefahrern.
  Ich habe mich heute mit Ski auf Niedersachsens höchsten Berg gewagt.  Einfach ein traumhaftes Bild bei herrlichem Sonnenschein

Doch der Frühling wird kommen.
*Wer hat schon konkret geplant an welchen Rennen o.ä. er/sie in 2010 teilnehmen wird?
VG.
WH.
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (16. Februar 2010)

mein 1. Rennen überhaupt: Willingen (und dann mal weitersehen)


----------



## Molo (16. Februar 2010)

Dieses Jahr definitiv wieder Bad-Salzdetfurth 
Hoffentlich nicht wieder mit tropischen Temperaturen


----------



## Harvester (16. Februar 2010)

Willingen interessiert mich dieses Jahr auch- zumindest als Zuschauer.....


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. Februar 2010)

Salve!
Willingen ist klasse, klare Empfehlung Zum Rennen-Fahren, zum Gucken, zum Kaufen, zum Abfeiern 
Es ist für alle was dabei...
Fragt mal den Willlingen-Freak eisenarsch


PS: Der Termin Badse 2010 ist ja suboptimal: mitten in den Ferien....
Da bin ich in Bella Italia

Dafür passt dieser Termin hervorragend in den Plan....
Schön an pfädchens Hinterrad lutschen, herrlich, das wird lustig, ich nehme auch Sekundenkleber mit

LG, G-H-L


----------



## anne waffel (16. Februar 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Schön das man jetzt immer einen Ständer hat



Günther !?

Die Besteigung des Tosmar war auch ohne bike anstrengend - teilweise ist man bis zu 50cm in den frischen Schnee eingesunken - Schneeschuhe wäre angebracht gewesen. Sogar ein paar Ski-Langläufern konnte man im Süden Hildesheims begegnen.

Anne...zu Fuß


----------



## eisenarsch (17. Februar 2010)

komme gerade von der maloche ,ätzend.hatte dichten nebel auf dem heimweg und -13°.so langsam nervt mich das wetter auch 
das streusalz setzt meinem rad ganz schön zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. Februar 2010)

lt. Eisenarsch eignet sich Willingen super zum Kuchen essen!!
Sorry Matze... das musste nochmal sein
...von meinen Pinkelpausen ganz zu schweigen (noch nie so oft und tief in den Wald gelaufen!)


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. Februar 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ....
> Da bin ich in Bella Italia
> ...
> LG, G-H-L



wie wärs, kurz vor den Ferien, eine Familienfreiezeit (~5T) nach Südtirol/Tramin oder Gardasee einzuwerfen?

pasta statt kuchen halt


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. Februar 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> wie wärs, kurz vor den Ferien, eine Familienfreiezeit (~5T) nach Südtirol/Tramin oder Gardasee einzuwerfen?
> 
> pasta statt kuchen halt



Salve!

Sehr schöne Idee, am Zeitfenster müßten wir allerdings noch schrauben: 
11.06. bis 13.06.  fix wg. Willingen
Juli 2010 fix wg. Urlaub

Mach mal einen Vorschlag...
Der Bayer Jimi ist im Mai unten...wann nochmal? Schiebbar?

Ciao Ragazzi...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. Februar 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Mach mal einen Vorschlag...willingen ist total über bewertet



11.-15. wärs gewesen
28.5.-2.6. geht noch 
am 3.6. ist Fronleichnam und damit alles was in der katholischen Restrepublik Stollenreifen hat auf Prozession über den Brenner 
Die Fully schiebenden Weisbierpäpste  auf allen Trails muss ich mir nicht ansehen. 


egal oder alternativ bei nebelfreier Wetterlage kurzentschlossen nach Braunlage?



grad fällt mir Idro See  ein, da sind wir letztes Jahr alleine unterwegs gewesen,
während sich die "Bike"-Jünger alle auf dem Pilgerweg Ponale-Tremalzo tummelten. 
So gehts auch über Fronleichnam


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. Februar 2010)

Salve,
...wir machen den Weg frei

Das funzt Braunschneelage ist keine wirkliche Alternative! Ich will die Klimaverwärmung
LG, G-K-R


----------



## --->freak<--- (18. Februar 2010)

snow ride


----------



## eisenarsch (18. Februar 2010)

jeans ?


----------



## --->freak<--- (18. Februar 2010)

jeans ..!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. Februar 2010)

Hey Pfädchen da habe ich Urlaub Geplatn ist bei mir noch nix, warte noch auf den Lottogewinn!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. Februar 2010)

genau Lottogewinn, Auftragsflut o.ä. hilft nicht nur bei der Planung ungemein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## infineon (20. Februar 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> ok Leute, ich sehe schon, da hilft nur ein Stimmungsaufheller in akustischer und flüssiger Form
> 
> ...



So wie schaut es den nun aus? Bekommen wir noch ein Termin hin zum Treffen?


----------



## Molo (20. Februar 2010)

Für jegliche Termine bin ich gerne offen.
Ich kann mich da eh nur Kurzfristig zu äusser... je nach Auftrags-/Arbeitslage

Wie sieht es denn momentan auf dem Tosmar aus? Wieder annähernd normale verhältnisse oder immernoch Tiefschnee?


----------



## trailking84 (21. Februar 2010)

huhu,
also sämtlichen trails in und um hildesheim sind in einem katastrophalem zustand. dieses weisse matsch-eis-gemisch ist recht unangenehm fahrbar.


----------



## eisenarsch (22. Februar 2010)

*was ist denn nun mit dem 26.2 ?*


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (22. Februar 2010)

Lockeres "Leute aus Hildesheim und Umgebung"-MTB-Meeting am 26.02.2010 ab 19.30 Uhr in der Kupferschmiede!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. Februar 2010)




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo Hildesheimer 
Nach monatelangem, stillem Mitlesen ist es dann auch für mich mal an der Zeit, dass ich mich vorstelle,
ein paar kennen mich vielleicht schon (Benni, Matze )
Ich heiße Daniel, bin 18 Jahre alt, gehe (leider) noch zur Schule, zur Zeit in die 12. Klasse,
und fahre seit nun wieder 1 1/2  Jahren MTB. 

Mein erstes MTB war ein Scott Hardtail mit Starrgabel (Modell weiß ich leider nicht mehr), 
was ich damals von meiner Mutter zum Geburtstag bekommen habe. Leider bin ich dann irgendwann gewachsen, 
das Rad wurde mir zu klein, also musste ein neues her - es wurde ein Real-Fully. 
Am Anfang war ich begeistert, bis ich dann irgendwann mal auf einem richtigen Fahrrad saß, es musste also wieder ein neues her. 
Letztendlich wurde es ein 2005er Bulls Race Pro 9.80 Hardtail, bei welchem ich 2009 dann die Gabel gegen eine RS Tora 318 U-Turn tauschen musste, 
den Rahmen gegen einen Specialized P.All Mountain getauscht habe, sowie einige andere Umbauten vorgenommen habe, 
sodass es jetzt zwar bergauf etwas träge ist, mir insgesamt aber mehr Spaß macht.
Neben dem Rad fahre ich noch das Damen-City-Fully mit Nabenschaltung von meiner Mutter, 
die das Rad nicht mehr fährt (ist sozusagen meine Stadtschlampe - nein, nicht meine Mutter ), 
sowie das Corratec MTB meiner Schwester für den täglichen Schulweg.

Mein Hometrail ist am Osterberg, da ich praktisch direkt am Fuße dieser Erhebung wohne und mir der Trail gut gefällt (schnell, flowig),
wenn die Trails wieder befahrbar sind, werde ich aber auch wieder Tosmar und Konsorten unter die Räder nehmen.


Sooo, ich denke das reicht erst mal, hatte eigentlich nicht vor jetzt schon eine Biografie zu verfassen. 

Also dann, bis dann


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. Februar 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Lockeres "Leute aus Hildesheim und Umgebung"-MTB-Meeting am 26.02.2010 ab 19.30 Uhr in der Kupferschmiede!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. Februar 2010)

da mischen ein paar flachköppe den wald, förster, jäger, müslis und ...  auf






hatte im herbst auch schon eine begegnung der 3. art, das sind 
³


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (23. Februar 2010)

@ Um-Lei-Tung ,schön das du jetzt auch hier bist.was macht deine gopro ?


----------



## oxysept (23. Februar 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Lockeres "Leute aus Hildesheim und Umgebung"-MTB-Meeting am 26.02.2010 ab 19.30 Uhr in der Kupferschmiede!



 Benötige allerdings wie letztes Mal auch wieder eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Alfeld.
Kommt jemand aus dieser Gegend, der bereit ist mich mitzunehmen?
(Notfalls könnte ich hin auch mit dem MTB kommen, zurück habe ich allerdings keine Lust zu radeln.)


----------



## infineon (23. Februar 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Lockeres "Leute aus Hildesheim und Umgebung"-MTB-Meeting am 26.02.2010 ab 19.30 Uhr in der Kupferschmiede!



Na das ist doch mal eine Ansage! Kurz und schmerzlos!


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Februar 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Benötige allerdings wie letztes Mal auch wieder eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Alfeld.
> Kommt jemand aus dieser Gegend, der bereit ist mich mitzunehmen?
> (Notfalls könnte ich hin auch mit dem MTB kommen, zurück habe ich allerdings keine Lust zu radeln.)



Kann dich diesmal nicht mitnehmen, muss Samstag zur Frühschicht.

Mal so ne frage. bekomme ne neue Gabel in mein Ion, die farbe ist weiß.
jetzt stellt sich die frage welche farbe der Vorbau am besten haben könnte.
Es wird der Boxxer Direct mount von Reverse, was meint ihr eher in eloxal rot oder in schwarz? lenker ist weiß rot, gabel weiß steuersatz schwarz, Rahme Ozeanblau.


----------



## anne waffel (23. Februar 2010)

also, grün fehlt noch!

Anne...Farbenfroh


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (23. Februar 2010)

@ Matze:  Die wurde schon ausgiebigst getestet! 17,7GB Filmmaterial habe ich aus dem Skiurlaub zusammen, bin sehr begeistert!
Bei einer nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt kann ich sie ja mal mitnehmen 
Ansonsten werde ich wohl wenn das Wetter schöner und die Trails trocken sind ein komplettes Video machen und schneiden, ich brauche noch eins für die Schule als Kunstprojekt.

@ Benni: Ich würde sagen ein roter Vorbau passt besser zu dem Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. Februar 2010)

@günther, kurzarbeiter
heute selbständige zeitplanung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



regenloch für 1x mittagsrunde +/- 13.00 zusehen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. Februar 2010)

Salve & Moin Moin,
ick heb drog
nix Kurzarbeit, nix Schlechtwetter....
obwohl schlechtes Wetter!
Pass bloss auf wg. Haftungsgrenze und so...
LG, G-hinterm-Ofen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. Februar 2010)

Im Güldenen Winkel (sic!) bricht grade die Sonne durchs Gewölk 


PS "... drog" übersetz mal küstendeutsch in berchdeutsch


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. Februar 2010)

nix schlechtes Wetter, nur Sonne und so 

die Wintertrails bis 200m über normal Pegel Norddeich 
nur wenig Schneebruch 
FAB sollte man wie immer meiden.
 Bergab einigermassen fahrbar, bergauf ist der Sulz mehr als hinderlich.
Auf den Gletschertrails gab es durch die leichte Schneeauflage und die angetaute Oberfläche erstaunlich viel Gripp.
Grippmonster Swampthing ließ beachtliche Geschwindigkeit zu ohne den Radler abzuwerfen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. Februar 2010)

Ja ne, nix Wetter, denn die Sonne kam raus
Warte trotzdem auf andere Werte für den maximalen Wasserdampfgehalt von Luft in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur
Ich will endlich wieder anständige Trainingskilometer und Höhenmeter machen....
Denn dann ist ein Perpetuum mobile zweiter Art möglich, ich weiss es
LG, G-K-R
PS: drog ist Druck, bin also beschäftigt: Kunde droht mit Auftrag


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. Februar 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Perpetuum mobile zweiter Art



 ...Du oller Lateiner! Das Prinzip dürfte beim radeln aber nicht funktionieren Siehe Fallbeispiel Matze: Radeln-> Kuchen essen!!!
Freitag kann ich leider nicht, muss nach HB und weiß nicht wie der Rest des Tages abläuft.


----------



## trailking84 (25. Februar 2010)

so...werden heute mal mit unseren stollen bodenproben im galgenberg nehmen. vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. Februar 2010)

app Freitag

ab mittag soll die rel. Luftfeuchtigkeit wieder einen akzeptabelen Wert erreichen und die Globalstrahlung mit über 200 W/m² wärmen.





 oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

dann





 +


----------



## eisenarsch (25. Februar 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Freitag kann ich leider nicht, muss nach HB und weiß nicht wie der Rest des Tages abläuft.



was ist denn in HB los ? werden dort neue Fensterputzmittel vorgestellt ?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. Februar 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> was ist denn in HB los ? werden dort neue Fensterputzmittel vorgestellt ?



 oookay, guter Seitenhieb ... ne, das gibt es dann wieder bei Holmenkol
Fahre einen Steinwurf beim Stadtler vorbei, bei dem "vorbei" wird es wohl leider auch bleiben! schauen was morgen der ZEITPLAN sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. Februar 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Fahre einen Steinwurf beim Stadtler vorbei, bei dem "vorbei" wird es wohl leider auch bleiben! schauen was morgen der ZEITPLAN sagt.


Salve,
ab April 2010 kannst Du auch in Hannover, Linden-Süd, Hannomaggelände, beim Stadler vorbei fahren und beim "vorbei" braucht es dann nichrt bleiben
Viel Spaß in HB! Bringst Du mit ein Fensterleder mit Und komm morgen Abend nit so late...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## infineon (26. Februar 2010)

Wer ist den nun alles heute mit dabei? Sind Plätze reserviert?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. Februar 2010)

Hey Eisenarsch, alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Molo (27. Februar 2010)

Happy Bday auch von mir


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Februar 2010)

Alles gute und pfleg die alten Knochen *lol*


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. Februar 2010)

Alles Gute, Matze


----------



## oxysept (27. Februar 2010)

Wünsche dir alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag!


----------



## wunderkiste (27. Februar 2010)

Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag.






_(habe keinen mit nem "Happy-Birthday-Schild" gefunden, ich hoffe der ist Dir auch recht!?)_


----------



## Harvester (27. Februar 2010)

Häppi Börsdäy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (28. Februar 2010)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr gut 

allen vielen dank  bis demnächst im wald


----------



## average.stalker (2. März 2010)

Hey Matthias, verspätete Geburtstagsgrüße auch von mir (ich schiebe es auf die Zeitverschiebung!) hehehe


----------



## eisenarsch (2. März 2010)

danke


----------



## trailking84 (2. März 2010)

ACHTUNG WICHTIG!!!

Mir wurde soebn mein Bike getohlen.
Es handelt sich um ein graues Cube 4LTD mit goldenem Answer Lenker 780mm Breit
Elixier Bremsen in weiss und Swampthing Bereifung.
Bei Info's oder Fund bitte melden.

Finderlohn ist â¬ 350,-

Danke schonmal fÃ¼r Eure Hilfe


----------



## ollibolli (2. März 2010)

trailking84 schrieb:


> ACHTUNG WICHTIG!!!
> 
> Mir wurde soebn mein Bike getohlen.
> Es handelt sich um ein graues Cube 4LTD mit goldenem Answer Lenker 780mm Breit
> ...



Ich halte mal die Augen auf - nicht dass ich scharf auf das Kopfgeld bin, aber als EVI Mitarbeiter ist man den ganzen Tag in der Stadt unterwegs...


Hoffentlich findet sich das Teil wieder an!-


----------



## Molo (2. März 2010)

Wo stand das Bike? Von wann bis wann? Vermutlicher Diebstahlzeitpunkt?

Ich drücke die Daumen und halte die Augen offen.

Eine Handynummer währe praktisch, falls einem etwas auffälliges begegnet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailking84 (2. März 2010)

Asoo jaa. 0176/ 63189077. war in der teichstrasse 43 in hildesheim. zeitpunkt war ca 15 Uhr. Danke schonmal an alle.


----------



## rODAHn (2. März 2010)

Das Bike habe ich am Sonntag noch am Bahnhof gesehen...


----------



## trailking84 (2. März 2010)

ja da war ich aber nicht. und es war noch bei mir. aber kann sein. wenn du es wieder siehst sag bescheid.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. März 2010)

so ´ne Sauerei!!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. März 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> so ´ne Sauerei!!



Salve!

Das kannst Du laut sagen

Zu Lindener Zeiten (1988) ist mir auch mal mein Centurion Rocky (ein Urvater aller MTBikes) geklaut worden....
....das passiert(e) mir nicht nochmal....frag mal Matze nach meiner Diebstahlsicherung, er weiß es: 
Immer und jederzeit auf dem eigenen bike sitzen (angenehmer Nebeneffekt: nur dann kriegt man den Eisenarsch)
Wenn man mal nicht drauf sitzt dann sitzt man (zB im Büro) in Greifweite daneben

LG, G-K-R


----------



## soLaar (3. März 2010)

@trailking84: viel Glück bei der Suche. Verdammt ärgerlich sowas.


@Biker in der Hildesheimer Region:
Ich plane mir dieses Jahr meine erstes Fully zuzulegen und habe mich natürlich schon ein bisschen informiert, aber im Moment bin ich mir nicht sicher ob für mich ein "Tourenfully" mit ~120mm oder doch eher ein AM mit ~140/150 die bessere Lösung ist.
Komme vom Hardtail und grundsätzlich ging es mir beim Umstieg auf's Fully darum, dass ich mehr Komfort habe und die eine oder andere Abfahrt nehmen kann, vor der ich vorher zurückgeschreckt, mehr Trails genießen kann.
Meine Kumpels und ich fahren Touren um die 40-50km mit viel hoch und runter, Waldwege aber auch Trails.
Ihr kennt hier ja die Gegend (Griesberg, Tosmar, Hildesheimer Wald, Sackwald, usw.) und könntet mir vielleicht nochmal nen Tipp geben in welche Richtung man schon gehen sollte oder womit ihr euch hier am besten fortbewegt / am besten klarkommt.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. März 2010)

Salve!
Hallo soLaar,

mein Tipp: wenn Du vom Hardtail kommst und das gut gepasst hat, wäre ein Tourenfully bis 120mm ideal!
LG, G-K-R


----------



## soLaar (3. März 2010)

Hallo Günther,

danke für deine Einschätzung. Sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht. Habe auch ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen Angst, dass mir bei nem AM, Kinematik hin oder her, die "Kletterfähigkeit" und der Vortrieb zu sehr flöten geht.


----------



## enemy111 (3. März 2010)

@trailking84 : schei55e, , dann kenn ich dich ja vom Galgenberg..
Wo wurde es geklaut ? 
Warste schon bei der Polizei ?

Ich werde auf jeden Fall meine Augen aufhalten.

Eventuell mal so Flugblätter in der Stadt / Fußgängerzone etc. aufhängen,
350 euro Finderlohn, da wird der eine oder andere bestimmt seine Augen ganz weit aufmachen, es ist ja " NUR " ein Fahrrad für die meisten..  ..Wobei das natürlich den Dieb einschüchtern würde, und es eventuell erst gar nicht mehr rausholt..mhh.
Ebay etc. immer schön durchgucken ! 
Das wird schon.


----------



## trailking84 (3. März 2010)

Jup...haben uns doch das eine mal am Huckup gesehen, wo de mit David warst. Halt die Augen auf. Flyer sind verteilt bei allen öffentlichen Betrieben und Bikehändlern.
Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (3. März 2010)

soLaar schrieb:


> Hallo Günther,
> 
> danke für deine Einschätzung. Sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht. Habe auch ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen Angst, dass mir bei nem AM, Kinematik hin oder her, die "Kletterfähigkeit" und der Vortrieb zu sehr flöten geht.



Hallo soLaar,
Ich fahre seit 1 Jahr ein 120mm Fully das passt optimal für meine Fahrkünste und für das heimische Gebiet. Hervorragende Klettereigenschaften und herrlich zum Trailsurfen. Das könnte es für Dich sein.
VG.
WH.


----------



## Harvester (3. März 2010)

Ich schwanke auch zwischen 120 und 130-140 (bald hoffe ich ist mal genug Geld über^^ ). Meine Lösung: Poison Arsen AM  oder Giant Trance X. 125 bzw 127 mm Federweg dh sowohl 120er als auch 130er Federgabeln sind möglich und das reicht dann auch völlig- besonders für unsere "Berge".

Und ich weiss, das 5mm nichts sind. Is nur so ne Kopfsache bei mir.


----------



## jaamaa (3. März 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> ...und das reicht dann auch völlig- besonders für unsere "Berge".



Federweg ist keine Sache der Berge. Auch 160 oder 180mm haben hier im 'Flachland' durchaus ihre Berechtigung. Schaut mal wie viele Freerider in Berlin rumfahren.
Es ist wohl mehr eine Frage des: "Was will ich damit machen?"

Ich bin nach 19 Jahren Hardtail auf ein AM mit 140mm umgestiegen. Mein Eindruck nach der ersten Saison ist mehr als positiv. Ich komme damit (notfalls dank Talas mit 100mm) genau wie mit dem Hardtail überall hoch. Kostet zwar etwas mehr Energie, liegt aber mehr an den groben Reifen, den Flatpedalen und dem geringen Mehrgewicht. Dafür kann man es im Downhill so richtig laufen lassen, so das man immer mehr will. Da liegen dann wirklich Welten zwischen einem Hardtail und einem Fully.

Aber Achtung! Ob nun 120 oder 140mm, der Suchtfaktor ist so oder so extrem hoch.


----------



## soLaar (4. März 2010)

Habt ihr noch nen Tipp was ich mir mal anschauen sollte, wenn ich so um die 2500,- ausgeben möchte?
Aktuell habe ich das Ghost AMR auf dem Zettel. Canyon Nerve XC kann ich nicht probefahren, wäre aber auch eine Alternative.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. März 2010)

Lapierre finde ich sehr edel... komisch, ich reduziere mich gerade wieder auf ein Hardtail zurück


----------



## µ_d (4. März 2010)

die votec sachen finde ich sehr schick bei gutem preis, lassen sich aber nur in berlin un bawü probefahren...


----------



## eisenarsch (4. März 2010)

mir gefällt auch das Flux CC 4,5 ,da gibt es wenigstens genug farben zur auswahl   das Occam Alu Race ist auch ganz nett , sieht man nicht an jeder ecke  es gibt jede menge schöne räder.


----------



## enemy111 (4. März 2010)

wieso kein dhler ? ^^


----------



## eisenarsch (4. März 2010)

ist vielleicht etwas zu schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (4. März 2010)

Nimm doch einen Rahmen, der sowohl mit einer 120mm wie auch mit einer 140/150mm Gabel kompatibel ist. 
(Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für den Dämpfer/Hinterbau.)
Somit hast du die Möglichkeit vom mehr Touren/Bergauf orientierten Fully später auf ein Allmountain/Bergab Fully aufzubauen.


----------



## rODAHn (4. März 2010)

Oder ein CUBE-Sting?

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/sting-hpc-green_id_35858_.htm

Sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## Harvester (4. März 2010)

nen Nicolairahmen und dann wieder ein paar Monate für die Parts sparen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. März 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Oder ein CUBE-Sting?
> 
> http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/sting-hpc-green_id_35858_.htm
> 
> Sehr schönes Bike!



momentan glaube ich relativ günstig in der Fun Corner!


----------



## waldhase (5. März 2010)

soLaar schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch nen Tipp was ich mir mal anschauen sollte, wenn ich so um die 2500,- ausgeben mÃ¶chte?
> Aktuell habe ich das Ghost AMR auf dem Zettel. Canyon Nerve XC kann ich nicht probefahren, wÃ¤re aber auch eine Alternative.



NatÃ¼rlich!
1. Mein jetztiges Bike (Rotwild RC1 FS 120mm-Saison 2009) gibt es z.Zt. bei FunCorner fÃ¼r rd. 2000â¬ (statt 2999). Keine Mogelpackung, keine billigen SteuersÃ¤tze (Cube) o.Ã¤.. Damit hast du sicher SpaÃ.
2. Oder: http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...005798&sidDEMOSHOP=v6va79bq2i3rhjepe6hvrmvkf3 Sondermodel von Rotwild.
3. In Bikestudio BS stand im Januar noch ein 2007er Nicolai CC fÃ¼r rd. 2300,-â¬ (statt ca. 4399â¬)

VG.
WH


----------



## soLaar (5. März 2010)

Das Sondermodell bei FunCorner habe ich auch gesehen, scheint echt stimmig zu sein.
Den Laufradsatz muss man eh scheinbar bei jedem Rad in dieser Preisklasse tauschen 
Bin leider irgendwie von den Teilen bei CUBE nicht sonderlich überzeugt, bzw. ich müsste wesentlich mehr bezahlen als bei vielen anderen Herstellern.
Mit NICOLAI ist das so ne Sache. Kommt hier aus der Gegend, ist qualitativ sicherlich superb, hat natürlich auch seinen Preis, aber ich weiß eben nicht wie es sich bei der Kinematik verhält. Habe da immer ein bisschen das Gefühl, dass sich da lange nix getan hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (5. März 2010)

soLaar schrieb:


> Das Sondermodell bei FunCorner habe ich auch gesehen, scheint echt stimmig zu sein.
> Den Laufradsatz muss man eh scheinbar bei jedem Rad in dieser Preisklasse tauschen
> Bin leider irgendwie von den Teilen bei CUBE nicht sonderlich überzeugt, bzw. ich müsste wesentlich mehr bezahlen als bei vielen anderen Herstellern.
> Mit NICOLAI ist das so ne Sache. Kommt hier aus der Gegend, ist qualitativ sicherlich superb, hat natürlich auch seinen Preis, aber ich weiß eben nicht wie es sich bei der Kinematik verhält. Habe da immer ein bisschen das Gefühl, dass sich da lange nix getan hat.



Ich denke wegen des Laufradsatzes kannst du sicher mit FunCorner sprechen. Bei einem Rad für 2000,- wird sicher kein LRS für 700 verbaut. Nur wenn du 2500 eingeplant hast, bleibt ja bei 1999,- noch Luft für den passenden LRS. Viel Spaß bei der Suche. WH.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. März 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Natürlich!
> 1. Mein jetztiges Bike (Rotwild RC1 FS 120mm-Saison 2009) gibt es z.Zt. bei FunCorner für rd. 2000 (statt 2999). Keine Mogelpackung, keine billigen Steuersätze (Cube) o.ä.. Damit hast du sicher Spaß.
> 2. Oder: http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...005798&sidDEMOSHOP=v6va79bq2i3rhjepe6hvrmvkf3 Sondermodel von Rotwild.
> 
> ...



 wow!! Das ist ein Schnäppsche !!!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. März 2010)

soLaar schrieb:


> .... Kinematik verhält. Habe da immer ein bisschen das Gefühl, dass sich da lange nix getan hat.



Es gibt Leute, die können Kinematik.


----------



## waldhase (5. März 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die können Kinematik.



Sollte das Nicolai noch in BS stehen, ist dass ein super Rad..!
Anrufen, hinfahren, draufsetzen, genießen...


----------



## JesKacz (5. März 2010)

Hallo Hildesheimer, 

ich war am Mittwoch nun endlich wieder in meinem "Hauswald" oberhalb von Itzum unterwegs. Alles schön und gut. Als ich allerdings zu einem meiner lieblings Passagen dem Trail-Abschnitt unterhalb des Brockenblicks gelangt bin, bin ich nicht nur mental, sondern auch fast körperlich lang hingeschlagen. Erst dachte ich, mein Orientierungssinn hat mich verlassen. Leider war dem nicht so. Der gesamte Trail wurde mit Geäst zugeworfen. Es gibt jetzt etwas oberhalb einen Weg, der wohl nun benutzt werden soll. Kurz gesagt, dieser Weg doof.

Morgen fahre ich mal rüber zum Tosmer, sieht es da auch so schlimm mit den Trails aus?


----------



## Ripgid (5. März 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Hallo Hildesheimer,
> 
> ich war am Mittwoch nun endlich wieder in meinem "Hauswald" oberhalb von Itzum unterwegs. Alles schön und gut. Als ich allerdings zu einem meiner lieblings Passagen dem Trail-Abschnitt unterhalb des Brockenblicks gelangt bin, bin ich nicht nur mental, sondern auch fast körperlich lang hingeschlagen. Erst dachte ich, mein Orientierungssinn hat mich verlassen. Leider war dem nicht so. Der gesamte Trail wurde mit Geäst zugeworfen. Es gibt jetzt etwas oberhalb einen Weg, der wohl nun benutzt werden soll. Kurz gesagt, dieser Weg doof.
> 
> Morgen fahre ich mal rüber zum Tosmer, sieht es da auch so schlimm mit den Trails aus?



Ja, dort oben haben sie gut rumgewühlt. Noch schlimmer siehts auf dem Kammweg aus, der zur Raststätte Hi-Börde führt... 

PS: schöne grüße an Rico!


----------



## rODAHn (5. März 2010)

Ahhh...was für ein Wetter! 

Habe mir heute meine neue Fox Vanilla RL bei Fun Corner abgeholt! 
Die erste Probefahrt war super!

Bei FunCorner gibts übrigens super Angebote!
z.B. einen Rotwild Fully Rahmen RT1? für 499,- inkl. Dämpfer!!!

...übrigens ist der Kammweg vom Galgenberg ohne Probleme befahrbar.
(Nur ein Baum lag quer über den Weg)

Hier ein paar Impressionen:


----------



## JesKacz (5. März 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> (...)PS: schöne grüße an Rico!


 
  CIA, BND, was habe ich gemacht?!?!?!

Überall wird man erkannt... naja, selber Schuld bei dem Nick.

Von wem soll ich grüßen?


----------



## Ripgid (5. März 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> CIA, BND, was habe ich gemacht?!?!?!
> 
> Überall wird man erkannt... naja, selber Schuld bei dem Nick.
> 
> Von wem soll ich grüßen?



von Thommess, der mit den weißen Gullideckeln und dem Airride (er weiß schon wer gemeint ist )


----------



## Ripgid (5. März 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Ahhh...was für ein Wetter!
> 
> ...übrigens ist der Kammweg vom Galgenberg ohne Probleme befahrbar.
> (Nur ein Baum lag quer über den Weg)



Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil, die haben dort tatsächlich noch aufgeräumt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JesKacz (5. März 2010)

Jupp, wird erledigt.

Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## waldhase (5. März 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


>



Hallo rODAHn,
ich dachte immer ich kenne mich gut aus in den heimischen Wäldern, doch wo ist diese Brücke?
VG.
WH.


----------



## jaamaa (5. März 2010)

Wer bitte braucht denn seit deiner bestens geplanten Pastatour im letzten Jahr noch Brücken? 

VG

.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. März 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wer bitte braucht denn seit deiner bestens geplanten Pastatour im letzten Jahr noch Brücken?
> 
> VG
> 
> .


Der war gut

Herrliche Saison 2009 war das: wir haben kennengelernt:

Frontflips

Philosophische Bachquerungen a la Konfuzius

Freue mich schon auf die neue Saison!

Heute passte noch eine Feierabendrunde zum Tosmar mit 2 Trailabfahrten rein, herrlich, und furztrocken war es
OK, noch etwas Trockeneis ist da und viel Arbeit für eisenarsch´s Säge

Aber wenn ich jetzt raus gucke, brrrrr...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## waldhase (5. März 2010)

Ja Feierabendrunde währe ne tolle Idee, ich komme gerade aus dem Freibad und hänge die Lichterketten auf bevor die Grillparty beginnt. Muss das Bier noch kaltstellen. 
Einfach herrlich dieses Sommerwetter. 

...und wer sagt mir nun wo die Brücke ist?


----------



## rODAHn (5. März 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ja Feierabendrunde währe ne tolle Idee, ich komme gerade aus dem Freibad und hänge die Lichterketten auf bevor die Grillparty beginnt. Muss das Bier noch kaltstellen.
> Einfach herrlich dieses Sommerwetter.
> 
> ...und wer sagt mir nun wo die Brücke ist?



Auf dem "Waldrand Trail" zwischen dem Söhrer Forsthaus und Diekholzen...


----------



## Bogeyman (6. März 2010)

Tja, die "weisse Pest" ist zurück...


----------



## enemy111 (6. März 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hallo rODAHn,
> ich dachte immer ich kenne mich gut aus in den heimischen Wäldern, doch wo ist diese Brücke?
> VG.
> WH.




am Tosmar.


Schei55 Schnee, wollte eigentlich gleich kurz ne Runde fahren,jetzt ist mir schon wieder die Lust vergangen..


----------



## waldhase (6. März 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Auf dem "Waldrand Trail" zwischen dem Söhrer Forsthaus und Diekholzen...



Hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (6. März 2010)

Nein, ich glaube weiter rechts auf der Karte, evtl. der Fluss danach. obwohl könnte eigentlich sein.. kann man immer nicht gut auf einer karte sehen ^^
Aber da in der Gegend stimmt schon/ der weg auf jeden fall.


----------



## rODAHn (6. März 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hier?



Genau da!


----------



## rODAHn (6. März 2010)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Tja, die "weisse Pest" ist zurück...



eigentlich war es aber ganz schön auf dem Bike:


----------



## infineon (6. März 2010)

So langsam reicht es mit dem Wetter!!!!


----------



## ollibolli (6. März 2010)

Wegen Schnee heulen gilt nicht 

jetzt gehts mit neuen Klamotten und alten Hund auf nen Osterberg Nightride - versteckte mobile Rampe wird aufgebaut und dann gibt es nen 1 Meter Drop ins verschneite Unterholz


----------



## infineon (7. März 2010)

So gerade von der Fahrradmesse in der Andreas-Passage wieder gekommen. Leider nicht ganz so meine Zielgruppe da gewesen. Viele Cityräder, elek. Räder und Kindersachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (7. März 2010)

War doch herrliches Radlerwetter heute...




So sieht Hildesheim aus dem Osten aus.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. März 2010)

geht da nicht der Höllendownhill runter?


----------



## waldhase (8. März 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> geht da nicht der Höllendownhill runter?



Für Dich war das doch ein Kinderspiel...


----------



## jaamaa (8. März 2010)

Ich versuch es schon seit gestern, aber .  Wo bitte ist denn auf dem Bild Hi und wo steht der Baum?


----------



## enemy111 (8. März 2010)

Wo ist das ? Was für ein Höllendownhill ?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. März 2010)

Salve!
Nix für Euch DHer, viel zu kurz, nix Sprünge drin
Da fahr ich sogar mit dem Puky rückwärts runter
Hier wird eine Tour zur Kapelle Ottbergen beschrieben!
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Hösendröhn (8. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich war am Sonntag in den 7 Bergen von Alfeld unterwegs. Es war herrliches Winterwetter und die Wege waren teilweise jungfräulich verschneit. 

Ich bin auch kein Winterfan, aber die Tour war echt spitze. 





[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

Gruß Olly


----------



## waldhase (8. März 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Nix für Euch DHer, viel zu kurz, nix Sprünge drin
> Da fahr ich sogar mit dem Puky rückwärts runter
> Hier wird eine Tour zur Kapelle Ottbergen beschrieben!
> LG, G-K-R



Ich habe das Puky schon bereit gestellt, die Filmrechte habe ich auch schon verkauft.

Die Wegbeschreibung ist sehr interessant, habe gerade überlegt ob ich die Strecke finden würde, wenn ich sie kennen würde...

VG.
WH


----------



## oxysept (9. März 2010)

Hösendröhn schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag in den 7 Bergen von Alfeld unterwegs.



Kann es sein, dass zumindest das letzte der drei Bilder vom Tafelberg stammt?


----------



## Hösendröhn (10. März 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass zumindest das letzte der drei Bilder vom Tafelberg stammt?



Ja, genau. das ist kurz nach dem Tafelturm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (10. März 2010)

Gute Nachrichten!

...nächste Woche Dienstag gibt es endlich wieder Temperaturen im + Bereich!

Dienstag, 16.03.2010
Morgens
leichter Regen
1 / 3°C
Niederschlag:
60 % Risiko

Mittags
leichter Regen - Schauer
5 / 7°C
Niederschlag:
60 % Risiko
Abends
leichter Regen
3 / 4°C
Niederschlag:
60 % Risiko

Nachts
bedeckt
2 / 4°C
Niederschlag:
35 % Risiko


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. März 2010)

würd auch langsam zeit, die weiße Hölle reicht langsam


----------



## enemy111 (10. März 2010)

welchen Fullface-fahrer habe ich denn grade beim Steinberg-trail gesehen ?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. März 2010)

Heute schon wieder beste Bedingungen, harte trockene Pädken mit gutem Gripp, Waldboden mit leichter staubeder Pulverschneeauflage, Sonne satt.
White ride at is best.


----------



## eisenarsch (10. März 2010)

es läßt sich auch fein im dunklen fahren  blöde spätschicht


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. März 2010)

Klar, das Du die extremsten Bedingungen meisterst 
Top Pädken verlangen einen top Fahrer mit top Equipment


----------



## trailking84 (11. März 2010)

Moin,
da issa mein neuer rahmen. hoffe den zocken se mir net wieder.


----------



## waldhase (11. März 2010)

Hat jemand Fotos von unserer Tour am 06.06.2009, mit Jimi als Hase (SF-Diekholzen-Petze usw.)
Habe leider selber keine gemacht und Günther hat gekränkelt.
Wenn vorhanden, PN oder wenn meine Mail bekannt per Mail.
Danke
WH.


----------



## waldhase (12. März 2010)

Ostern steht vor der Tür und ich plane für den Ostermontag eine Tour, evtl. wie im Vorjahr Start Sportplatz Wohldenberg. Einen fitten Hasen habe ich.
Wer zufällig am Ostermontag auch am Wohldenberg fahren möchte......also starten werden wir um 11.00 Uhr...
Zum Saisonstart wird es sicher noch keine so große Runde werden (25-35km).
VG.
WH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JesKacz (12. März 2010)

Kennt sich jemand am "Siebenberge" aus? Lohnt es sich dort mal hin zu fahren? Sind Trails vorhanden?


----------



## Hösendröhn (12. März 2010)

@ JesKacz:  Meinst du die sieben Berge bei Alfeld?
Wenn ja, dann kenne ich mich dort ein bissel aus. 
Singletrails gibt es da meines Wissens kaum welche (oder ich habe sie noch nicht entdeckt ).


----------



## enemy111 (12. März 2010)

Hösendröhn schrieb:


> @ JesKacz:  Meinst du die sieben Berge bei Alfeld?
> Wenn ja, dann kenne ich mich dort ein bissel aus.
> Singletrails gibt es da meines Wissens kaum welche (oder ich habe sie noch nicht entdeckt ).



Ne, die in Warschau. ..
Ich kenne nur einmal die Sieben Berge..


----------



## oxysept (12. März 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand am "Siebenberge" aus? Lohnt es sich dort mal hin zu fahren? Sind Trails vorhanden?



Die Trails in den SiebenBergen sind relativ kurz und liegen ziemlich verstreut. Ein paar wenige gibt es aber schon.
Ich kenne mich allerdings auch nur begrenzt (Himmelberg bis Tafelberg, also der südliche und westliche Teil) in der Gegend aus.

Bin aber gerne bereit zu einer gemeinsamen Erkundungstour aufzubrechen!


----------



## JesKacz (12. März 2010)

@Hösendröhn: Genau die meine ich. Bin vorhin bei Google Earth gewesen und habe mir den Berg von oben angeschaut, sieht von oben betrachet ganz interessant aus.

@oxysept: Das hört sich gut an! Vielleicht finden wir ja einen Termin, wo ein paar Interessierte gemeinsam auf Erkundungstour fahren können?!


----------



## Hösendröhn (12. März 2010)

Also, wenn ich Zeit habe, hätte ich lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (12. März 2010)

So hier mal das eben neu aufgebaute Bike von Rippgid.
PS: Absofort bekommt ihr auch Alutech Bikes und Parts, sowie Kowa gabeln über mich






Fehlt nur noch der Umwerfer der getauscht werden muss.

Falls jemand nen Saint Umwerfer baucht kann sich melden bis Sonntag, sonst wird er Montag Umgetauscht.


----------



## Ripgid (12. März 2010)

Jawoll, da ist ja mein Fiffy..

Sonntag wird getestet


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. März 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Ne, die in Warschau. ..
> Ich kenne nur einmal die Sieben Berge..



es gibt noch das Siebengebirge im Rheinland... nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Riesengebirge in der NATO-Ostzone


----------



## tanchoplatinum (12. März 2010)

hier würd doch nicht jemand etwas gegen die ost-zone haben?

wobei das riesengebirge ja in cz und zu nem kleinen teil in polen liegt.


ist aber nicht weiter schlimm


----------



## enemy111 (13. März 2010)

@ripgid : du willst da nicht wirklich einen Umwerfer ranknallen oder ? 
umwerfer+dc=no go ^^


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. März 2010)

doch will er, da er damit auch mal nen kleinen hügel damit hochkommt


----------



## Ripgid (13. März 2010)

@enemy
doch, ist geplant so.. kotzt mich schon derbe an wenn ich mit ansehen muss, dass benny bei jeder kleinen steigung vom sattel springt und anfängt zu schieben..


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. März 2010)

tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> hier würd doch nicht jemand etwas gegen die ost-zone haben?
> 
> wobei das riesengebirge ja in cz und zu nem kleinen teil in polen liegt.
> 
> ...



na sag´ich ja... die neuen NATO-Mitglieder was bitteschön sonst???


----------



## waldhase (14. März 2010)

Hallo Hildesheim,
bei diesem schönen Wetter werde ich wohl nicht aufs Rad steigen, wo ist heute in Hildesheim (indoor) etwas los?? Zeit? - Ab sofort!
Vielen Dank...
WH


----------



## enemy111 (14. März 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @enemy
> doch, ist geplant so.. kotzt mich schon derbe an wenn ich mit ansehen muss, dass benny bei jeder kleinen steigung vom sattel springt und anfängt zu schieben..



Du kommst aus HI. ? hab dich glaube ich noch nicht gesehen oder ?
naja man sieht sich ja dann bestimmt mal  
wie viel MM hast du am heck ?

...ja benni du faule socke  man kann auch hochfahren , stell dich nicht so an ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (14. März 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Du kommst aus HI. ? hab dich glaube ich noch nicht gesehen oder ?
> naja man sieht sich ja dann bestimmt mal
> wie viel MM hast du am heck ?
> 
> ...ja benni du faule socke  man kann auch hochfahren , stell dich nicht so an ^^



Ja komme aus Hi. 180mm hinten und 203mm vorne (ist bennys alte Boxxer)

Welche 3 Schlammfetischisten waren denn gestern gegen 14.30 uhr an der Aral Tanke Marienburger Höhe und haben ihre Bikes in einen Skoda gewuchtet?


----------



## 2o83 (14. März 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Ja komme aus Hi. 180mm hinten und 203mm vorne (ist bennys alte Boxxer)
> 
> Welche 3 Schlammfetischisten waren denn gestern gegen 14.30 uhr an der Aral Tanke Marienburger Höhe und haben ihre Bikes in einen Skoda gewuchtet?




Ich und Zwei andere, und es war sehr lustig! Aber es ist nur ein Bike in die Karre gewandert, meins!  Gleiches Programm wie jedes Wochenende, Wetter egal!


----------



## enemy111 (14. März 2010)

die "gallow crew " nehme ich an ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. März 2010)

So mal nen Update, nach kleinen Umbau


----------



## trailking84 (14. März 2010)

jawollll, die GALLOW CREW!!!

War spassig und dieses Gefühl, wenn die Reifen keinen Schlamm mehr aufnehmen und nur noch schliddern, ist voll toll 

@enemy: warum hälst denn nicht mal an und sagst guten tag???


----------



## average.stalker (15. März 2010)

yohei. zur erweiterung des horizontes hab ich mir mal was gegönnt:




Der Eisenarsch möge mir verzeigen

Ist ne geile Spaßkarre für den Innenstadt-Betrieb.
Schon geil, was aus so nem Rennrad für ne Beschleunigung rauskommt.

Da die MTB-Trails hier zwar so okay, aber wenige sind und nach der Arbeit es leider immer dunkel ist (jeden tag so gegen halb acht ist das licht aus), kann man mit dem Straßenkreuzer noch immerhin noch KM-Abspulen (leichte suizid-tendenzen bei dem Straßenverkehr hier vorausgesetzt)

Macht richtig spaß, so ein teil


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. März 2010)

average.stalker schrieb:


> yohei. zur erweiterung des horizontes hab ich mir mal was gegönnt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salve, 

Horizonterweiterungen sind immer gut

Mit wem oder was mußt Du Dich auf der Strasse auseinandersetzen:

wild fahrende Taxis?
geräuschlos Elektrobusse?
Motorroller?
Großtiere?

Und:
Was kostet eine rote Ampel? Haft oder Prügel
Take care

LG, G-K-R


----------



## rODAHn (15. März 2010)

Glückwunsch! 
...gelegentlich gehe ich meinem MTB auch fremd:




LG


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. März 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> ...gelegentlich gehe ich meinem MTB auch fremd:
> 
> 
> ...



Hohnsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (15. März 2010)

Innerste-Talsperre!

...auf einem RR braucht man entferntere Ziele!


----------



## eisenarsch (15. März 2010)

average.stalker schrieb:


> Der Eisenarsch möge mir verzeigen
> 
> :



ich dachte das war letztens ein spaß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 verrückter hund 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ wald
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ostermontag bin ich dabei ,2 freunde hätten ebenfalls interesse.infineon übrigens auch.


----------



## infineon (15. März 2010)

joa bin am Ostermontag auch dabei! Bestellt schon mal schönes Wetter^^


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. März 2010)

Huuiii, ganz schön matschig draußen!
Außer mir noch jemand eine Runde gefahren?


----------



## jaamaa (15. März 2010)

average.stalker schrieb:


> leichte suizid-tendenzen bei dem Straßenverkehr hier vorausgesetzt)


Moin,
RR ist ja ganz OK. Gute Beschleunigung, gute Bremsen, gute Kontrolle..... 

Die die wirklich nicht mehr wollen sind hier im Großstadtdschungel mit nem FIXI unterwegs. Habe letzte Woche einen damit in BS gesehen. Durchgestylter Typ, durchgestyltes Bike, dafür kaum Beschleunigung, keine Bremsen, fast null Kontrolle (Lenkerbreite ca 30cm), kaum Sicht (weil Sonnenbrille in der Abendämmerung) und dann übern Bohlweg.... 

*...halt urban proof* 

.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. März 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Huuiii, ganz schön matschig draußen!
> Außer mir noch jemand eine Runde gefahren?



Ja, am Samstag allerdings. Meine Zieldurchfahrt lag am Wap-Wasch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. März 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ostern steht vor der Tür und ich plane für den Ostermontag eine Tour, evtl. wie im Vorjahr Start Sportplatz Wohldenberg. Einen fitten Hasen habe ich.
> Wer zufällig am Ostermontag auch am Wohldenberg fahren möchte......also starten werden wir um 11.00 Uhr...
> Zum Saisonstart wird es sicher noch keine so große Runde werden (25-35km).
> VG.
> WH.




Wäre auch gerne dabei! Hätte auch noch jemanden, der dann eventuell mitkommt (wenn sein Rahmen bis dahin wieder da ist).
Schon Ideen, wo es langgehen soll?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. März 2010)

Wie wär das denn als Willingen vorbereitung?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. März 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Wie wär das denn als Willingen vorbereitung?


Na klar, eine Woche vorher nochmal alle Körner raushauen, gar kein Thema
Halllloooo, ich Master Senior & King of the Tosmar,  aber zweimal innerhalb von 1 Woche aufs Treppchen 

Wieso eigentlich nicht
Ok, bin dabei


----------



## average.stalker (16. März 2010)

erst wars auch nur ne verrückte idee. dann mal eins probe gefahren und für gut befunden, dann mit dem MTB durch die Stadt und für machbar befunden, aber mit dem trecker keinen spaß gehabt
also: ein ding mit asphalttrennscheiben geholt.


Taxi´s und Mopeds sind hier die schlimmsten, wobei eigentlich alle wie die irren fahren.
nicht so schlimm wie in China, aber Paris-Niveau haben die hier locker 

Fixie find ich übrigens supergeil, aber als sportgerät, und dafür sollte das bike sein, taugen die einfach nicht. und hier ist es einfach viel zu warm und feucht, um mit den bike brötchen zu holen, zur arbeit zu fahren oder sonst irgendwo hin.
das ginge nur mit ner mobilen dusche. hinterher ist man komplett durchgeschwitzt.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. März 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wieso eigentlich nicht
> Ok, bin dabei



zum entspannen könnten wir die Enduronummer geben 

King of Tosmar und King of Rohloff, ich hätte da was für dich 

damit geniest du in Willingen Master of Trail Status und stehts vorne im 1.Block

 D:


----------



## enemy111 (16. März 2010)

trailking84 schrieb:


> jawollll, die GALLOW CREW!!!
> 
> War spassig und dieses Gefühl, wenn die Reifen keinen Schlamm mehr aufnehmen und nur noch schliddern, ist voll toll
> 
> @enemy: warum hälst denn nicht mal an und sagst guten tag???





häää ? :eek ? wann und wo ?


----------



## trailking84 (16. März 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> häää ? :eek ? wann und wo ?




ja wenn du uns gesehen hast an der aral! oder hast faul im auto rumgesessen???


----------



## Ripgid (16. März 2010)

trailking84 schrieb:


> ja wenn du uns gesehen hast an der aral! oder hast faul im auto rumgesessen???




wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil... ICH habe euch gesehen, nicht der enemy..



Ripgid schrieb:


> Welche 3 Schlammfetischisten waren denn gestern gegen 14.30 uhr an der Aral Tanke Marienburger Höhe und haben ihre Bikes in einen Skoda gewuchtet?


----------



## trailking84 (16. März 2010)

ohhhh...ohhhhhhhhh...ohhhhhh...sorry enemy!
Na dann gilt doch das gleiche auch für dich!!!


----------



## enemy111 (16. März 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (16. März 2010)

trailking84 schrieb:


> ohhhh...ohhhhhhhhh...ohhhhhh...sorry enemy!
> Na dann gilt doch das gleiche auch für dich!!!



Habe euch nur im Vorbeifahren gesehen und ehrlich gesagt zu spät geschaltet


----------



## trailking84 (17. März 2010)

macht ja nichts. hältst beim nächten male an auf'n Kaffeeee nech. Hast ja jetzt nen schicken kleinen Kläffer


----------



## rODAHn (18. März 2010)

Was für ein Wetter!


----------



## eisenarsch (18. März 2010)

endlich wieder kurze hosen


----------



## eisenarsch (18. März 2010)

was ist denn jetzt mit der tour am *Ostermontag *?


----------



## waldhase (18. März 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> was ist denn jetzt mit der tour am *Ostermontag *?



Geht los!
12.00 Uhr Wohldenberg Fussballplatz


----------



## Manic_Harzer (19. März 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wollte mal horchen, wie es denn Wegetechnisch im Hi-Wald rund um Diekholzen aussieht?
Hat der Harvester wie letztes Jahr diesen Winter wieder alle Arbeit geleistetet.
Möchte mich in den nächsten Tagen wenn das Wetter offen ist mal wieder in die Richtung bewegen und deshalb würde ich gerne wissen, auf was ich mich da einstellen muss!

Grüße aus Lamspringe
Sören


----------



## enemy111 (19. März 2010)

Teilweise Schlamm denke ich mal, ist ja normal, harvester hin oder her. gefahren sind sie auf jeden fall bei söhre mehrere monate lang


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. März 2010)

Manic_Harzer schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> wollte mal horchen, wie es denn Wegetechnisch im Hi-Wald rund um Diekholzen aussieht?
> Hat der Harvester wie letztes Jahr diesen Winter wieder alle Arbeit geleistetet.
> ...



Moin Sören,
wir waren letztes WoEnd unterwegs, war zwar matschig aber die Wege und Trails waren soweit frei... der ein oder andere Baum musste umfahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. März 2010)

Im Frühjahr empfehle ich immer bei den ersten Ausfahrten "Großes Trail Besteck":
Hacke, Spaten, Säge, Seil und Pferd.
Dabei ist es egal wie das Pferd heißt.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. März 2010)

Manic_Harzer schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> wollte mal horchen, wie es denn Wegetechnisch im Hi-Wald rund um Diekholzen aussieht?
> Hat der Harvester wie letztes Jahr diesen Winter wieder alle Arbeit geleistetet.
> ...


Hallo Sören,
ich hoffe Du bist gut über den Winter gekommen
Rund um den Tosmar liegt ab 200m NN an einigen Stellen (Nord) noch Schnee respektive Eis, die Wege u Trails sind stellenweise noch sehr matschig, auf dem Kammtrail liegt noch sehr viel Holz quer, überall Harvesterspuren,
Also insgesamt noch keine optimalen Bedingungen...
Egal, denn eben GA-Training auf freien Strecken, die Technik und Explosivität kommt dann schon...
LG, Günther


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. März 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> ich hoffe Du bist gut über den Winter gekommen
> Rund um den Tosmar liegt ab 200m NN an einigen Stellen (Nord) noch Schnee respektive Eis, die Wege u Trails sind stellenweise noch sehr matschig, auf dem Kammtrail liegt noch sehr viel Holz quer, überall Harvesterspuren,
> Also insgesamt noch keine optimalen Bedingungen...
> ...



sollte mich mein Bauchgefühl der letzten Tour so getrübt haben? So schlimm fand´ ich das nicht.
Gleich startet der Hameln-Express


----------



## MTB-Sascha (19. März 2010)

Erledigt


----------



## Manic_Harzer (19. März 2010)

Danke euch für die Info´s

@ G-K-R Ich hoffe, dass wird dieses Jahr mal des öfteren eine gemeinsame Tour starten können?! Meister Liensdorf den muss ich erstmal in den Arsch treten. Ich glaube der hat schon bald 1/4 Jahr nicht mehr auf dem Drahtesel gesessen.
Aber ich bin mit meiner Kondo eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Den ganzen Winter über regelmäßig auf der Rolle trainiert. Dadurch hapert es jetzt nur ein bisschen mit dem Gleichgewicht!

Greeting Sören


----------



## 2o83 (19. März 2010)

Also am Galgenberg sind alle Trails super fahrbar, genialer Boden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (19. März 2010)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Also am Galgenberg sind alle Trails super fahrbar, genialer Boden!



Weißt du wie der Weg von der Börde zum Brockenblick aussieht?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. März 2010)

Bin gestern nach Feierabend noch kurz zur Marienburg geradelt. Mit schrecken habe ich festgestellt, dass da der halbe Wald fehlt  und nicht gerade unwesentlich viel von dem Gestrüpp nur zu Fuß zu überwinden ist.
Fast keine Bäume mehr auf dem Berg


----------



## trailking84 (20. März 2010)

Moin, 
Börde ist soweit frei.


----------



## rODAHn (20. März 2010)

Der Kammtrail vom Tosmar nach Diekholzen ist auch wieder frei!


----------



## tobone (20. März 2010)

Gestern lagen da noch zwei Bäume. Sind die inzwischen weg? 
Aber ansonsten lässt der sich wieder gut fahren
Ist die letzten Tage jemand den Trail vom Hi Aussichtsturm nach Diekholzen gefahren? Letztes wochenende war der noch voller Bäume.


----------



## rODAHn (20. März 2010)

ne...die zwei Bäume liegen noch quer... aber kann man einfach umfahren.


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. März 2010)

Benötigt jemand eine Formula Oro Bianco HR Bremse, frisch entlüftet mit neuen RS Trickstuff Belägen und eine Bremszange für Vorne ebenfalls mit neuen Belägen.

beim putzen ist das Bike zu Seite umgefallen und statt in Beet zufallen fällt der Bremsgriff auf den Steinboden, dabei ist die Halterung des Bremshebels abgebrochen und nen neuer Bremsgriff soll 120 takken kosten, daher gibs bei mir ne neue.

Preis auf Anfrage


----------



## eisenarsch (21. März 2010)

mich wollte gerade so ein drecksvieh von golden retriever auf dem truppenübungsplatz beißen  der hatte glück das ich so gute laue hatte und mich nicht mit der beknackten besitzerin streiten wollte  
@ ben 
gibt es eigentlich solche schuhe für biker ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




die muss ich dann haben


----------



## oxysept (21. März 2010)

Diese hier haben eine größere Reichweite und gehen auch bei  Hundemeuten!


----------



## ollibolli (21. März 2010)

Ihr seid ja Fies...

...aber habt ihr nicht gewusst, dass man um diese Modehunde einen grossen Bogen macht  Golden Retriever sind ja angeblich von Haus aus brav und benötigen keinerlei Erziehung  so zumindest die Meinung einiger Besitzer 


Heute habe ich mir das Schaltwerk abgerissen. Das schöne XO - hin isses. Mit dem Rahmen habe ich Glück gehabt - das Schaltauge war um 45 Grad nach innen gebogen. Gottseidank konnte ich es richten  
Für die Heimfahrt musste ich mein Bike zum Singlespeed Hardtail umbauen  
Spass gemacht hats es so auch, obwohl ich die Schaltung schon arg vermisst habe 

Jetzt kommt mir ein XT Shadow dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (21. März 2010)

ein freund von mir trat in der rhön mal einen schäferhund tot  wenn mir nochmal ein hund so nah kommt ,gibt es auch einen tritt.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. März 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Diese hier haben eine größere Reichweite und gehen auch bei  Hundemeuten!



 hihi... die schießen scharf. Ich habe mich nur zur Eisdiele getraut... konditionell bin ich noch nie so schlecht gewesen...glaube ich


----------



## trailking84 (21. März 2010)

neuigkeiten aus der wetter-welt!!!

der rote stern soll ab nächster woche wieder da sein und temperaturen zaubern, die zum abtrocknen des bodens führen.


----------



## waldhase (21. März 2010)

trailking84 schrieb:


> neuigkeiten aus der wetter-welt!!!
> 
> der rote stern soll ab nächster woche wieder da sein und temperaturen zaubern, die zum abtrocknen des bodens führen.



Also nutzt die Tage bis Freitag!


----------



## Ripgid (22. März 2010)

Mahlzeit, 
weiß jemand ob der Canyon-Trail am tosmar frei ist? Oder liegt da noch Astwerk quer?

Edit:
Zur Info für die anderen:

Der Einstieg zum Canyon-trail ist komplett mit Astwerk übersät. Im unteren Teil liegt ebenfalls sehr viel Astwerk. Zwischendurch fahrbar aber sehr matschig...


----------



## eisenarsch (23. März 2010)

im giesener wald/truppenübungsplatz ist alles super  
wer hat bock auf eine tour am sonntag ? 
@ Jimi los mach mit ,du brauchst km


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (23. März 2010)

Werde mich jetzt erstmal auf den Weg machen und über den gelben Turm und Brockenblick rüber zum Tosmar ziehen, dann noch in Diekholzen hoch zum Aussichtsturm und dann gemütlich nach Hause.
Hoffendlich macht da die Kondition noch mit


----------



## infineon (23. März 2010)

Hey Sonntag klingt gut Matze wäre dabei  Muss so langsam mal wieder los gehen. Wie viel Uhr soll es den los gehen?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. März 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> im giesener wald/truppenübungsplatz ist alles super
> wer hat bock auf eine tour am sonntag ?
> @ Jimi los mach mit ,du brauchst km



Moin Matze, komme gerade von einer kleinen Runde zurück. Herrlich das Wetter
Wenn es Sonntag keine jungen Hunde regnet komme ich auf eine Runde rüber. Nun ist erstmal großer Radputz angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (23. März 2010)

Sonntag hätte ich auch Lust auf eine Tour, wenn's ok ist, bin ich dabei.

Bin die geplante Tour heute gefahren und habe mich dabei gefühlte 10 mal verfahren. In Wahrheit waren es aber zum Glück nur 3 mal. Die Trails kommen mir so kahl, mit Blättern und Ästen bedeckt ganz anders vor als im Sommer, wo ich sie doch eigentlich wöchentlich gefahren bin.
Der Trail von Diekholzen hoch zum Aussichtsturm ist stellenweise nicht fahrbar. Dort liegen große Bäume mittem auf dem Weg, teilweise kleinere, die man trotzdem nicht gut umfahren kann.
Auf dem Kammtrail Tosmar in Richtung Diekholzen liegen vereinzelt immernoch Äste, die man lieber umfahren sollte, außerdem gibts tückische Matschlöcher.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. März 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Sonntag hätte ich auch Lust auf eine Tour, wenn's ok ist, bin ich dabei.
> 
> Bin die geplante Tour heute gefahren und habe mich dabei gefühlte 10 mal verfahren. In Wahrheit waren es aber zum Glück nur 3 mal. Die Trails kommen mir so kahl, mit Blättern und Ästen bedeckt ganz anders vor als im Sommer, wo ich sie doch eigentlich wöchentlich gefahren bin.
> Der Trail von Diekholzen hoch zum Aussichtsturm ist stellenweise nicht fahrbar. Dort liegen große Bäume mittem auf dem Weg, teilweise kleinere, die man trotzdem nicht gut umfahren kann.
> Auf dem Kammtrail Tosmar in Richtung Diekholzen liegen vereinzelt immernoch Äste, die man lieber umfahren sollte, außerdem gibts tückische Matschlöcher.


Salve,
so hat eine trail-Zustandsmeldung auszusehen
Auf eine Frage: Ist der trail frei? zu antworten: Ja, ist frei! obwohl noch einige Stämme querliegen, ist suboptimal...
Neben dem Tosmar-Kammtrail ist auch der masterass- und der canyon-trail noch nicht frei von querliegenden Stämmen, auch auf der Hamberg-Seite liegt noch einiges quer
Also obacht
PS: Noch eine schöne flash F1-Begleitrunde gedreht heute
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. März 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Noch eine schöne flash F1-Begleitrunde gedreht heute
> LG, G-K-R



aber es ist staubig geworden!!
Wie schaut es heute aus? Würde nach Hi rübermachen.


----------



## oxysept (24. März 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> aber es ist staubig geworden!!
> Wie schaut es heute aus? Würde nach Hi rübermachen.



Moin,

heute schaut es gut aus!
Was hältst du davon nach Alfeld (Siebenberge oder Sackwald) rüber zu machen?
Habe heute den ganzen Tag Zeit. (Bin allerdings lange nicht mehr richtig gefahren.)
Schlag einen Treffpunkt und eine Uhrzeit (so ab 13h) vor!!!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (24. März 2010)

Mist! Habe gestern ein paar Abfahrten mit der Helmcam gefilmt. Jetzt musste ich feststellen, dass die Karte zu langsam ist für die 1080p Auflösung. 
Vielleicht fahre ich dann heute noch eine gemütliche Tour und filme nebenbei, mal sehen.


----------



## eisenarsch (24. März 2010)

sonntag 12 uhr söhrer forsthaus ,wäre mein vorschlag.dann würde ich um-lei-tung und infineon abholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. März 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> sonntag 12 uhr söhrer forsthaus ,wäre mein vorschlag.dann würde ich um-lei-tung und infineon abholen



Kompromiss?? 13h bei gutem Wetter (kein Regen) ??

Hey Oxysept, bin leider erst um 17h zu Hause Werde auch nur staubfreie Straße fahren... GA1 oder so..


----------



## oxysept (24. März 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey Oxysept, bin leider erst um 17h zu Hause Werde auch nur staubfreie Straße fahren... GA1 oder so..



Schade, dann mach ich mich gleich mal auf den Weg und überprüfe die Trails zwischen Brunkensen und Föhrste auf ihre Fahrbarkeit.


----------



## eisenarsch (24. März 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Kompromiss?? 13h bei gutem Wetter (kein Regen) ??



bist so früh noch beim frühjahrsputz  13 uhr passt mir auch


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. März 2010)

ne, aber Sonntags kann ich vor 12h nicht
In welche Richtung wollen wir? Mich würde der Kammweg oberhalb Hönze (Despetal) reizen.


----------



## oxysept (24. März 2010)

War angenehm überrascht wie trocken die Wege schon sind .
Wird wohl höchste Zeit, dass ich wieder auf RoRo und RaRa wechsel .

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Reuberg und Rettberg bei Gerzen:


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. März 2010)

Ihr könnt wenigstens fahren, ich sitze von 8uhr bis Eben beim ADA Lehrgang rum und muss mein Kopf mit Infos füllen.

Ride On


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (24. März 2010)

Mhm war eine schöne Runde heute - ohne Uhr, Licht und Orientierung fährt es sich eben immer noch am Besten!
Zum Filmen bin ich auch gekommen, mal sehen, ob die Aufnahmen was geowrden sind. Die Blicke von anderen sind aber immer genial, die schauen, alsob ich ein Alien wäre oder so.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. März 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> sonntag 12 uhr söhrer forsthaus ,wäre mein vorschlag.dann würde ich um-lei-tung und infineon abholen


 
Schade, bin dieses Wochenende nicht da, wäre Sonntag gerne dabei gewesen. 
Dann beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## rODAHn (24. März 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> War angenehm überrascht wie trocken die Wege schon sind .
> Wird wohl höchste Zeit, dass ich wieder auf RoRo und RaRa wechsel .
> 
> Hier ein paar Bilder vom Reuberg und Rettberg bei Gerzen:



Wo ist denn das?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. März 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das?



Gerzen ist süd-westlich von Alfeld, liegt dort an der B3.
Ich nehme an der Reuberg ist dann die Erhebung, die östlich von Gerzen liegt, zumindest gibt es dort eine Straße, die "Im Reusen" heißt. Nach Warzen führt ein Waldweg, der "Am Rettberg" heißt.

http://img442.imageshack.us/i/gerzenrettbergreuberg.jpg/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. März 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Schade, bin dieses Wochenende nicht da, wäre Sonntag gerne dabei gewesen.
> Dann beim nächsten Mal.



 es soll regnen


----------



## oxysept (25. März 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Gerzen ist süd-westlich von Alfeld, liegt dort an der B3.
> Ich nehme an der Reuberg ist dann die Erhebung, die östlich von Gerzen liegt, zumindest gibt es dort eine Straße, die "Im Reusen" heißt. Nach Warzen führt ein Waldweg, der "Am Rettberg" heißt.



Fast richtig.

Das was du als Reuberg markiert hast ist der Humberg im Föhrster Wald.
Der Reuberg liegt zwischen Warzen und Hohenbüchen.

Der Rettberg ist richtig gekennzeichnet und erstreckt sich zwischen Gerzen und Brunkensen.

Die Fotos sind von den Gerzer-Klippen im Reuberg in der Nähe des Fernsehturms.


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. März 2010)

Gerzer Klippen haben übrigens nen super steinigen trail, lohnt sich zu fahren und im Gerzer Schlag sollte man auch mal vorei fahren wenn man da in der nähe ist.


----------



## oxysept (25. März 2010)

@ Ben: Ist das letzte Stück vom Gerzer Schlag (das mit dem 9 m Gap ) den offiziell wieder freigegeben 
oder muss man Angst haben einem bewaffneten, verärgerten Jagdpächter zu begegnen?

Im Duinger Berg gibt's auch nen schönen Singeltrail (Kammweg) mit teilweise steinigem Untergrund. 
Allerdings ohne großes Gefälle oder Steigungen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. März 2010)

Salve,
da passte heute Abend noch eine schnelle Runde (mit dem LUX) rein Herrliches Wetter, aber leider auch verstärkte Harvesteraktivitäten am Tosmar
Der Totholzstamm auf dem trail wird wohl ewig liegen bleiben, die Holzmacher werden ihn auf jeden Fall verschmähen....
eisenarsch, where is your.....
Fast vorschriftsmäßig gegrüßt habe ich an der Schwarzen Heide und am Hamberg wen?
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. März 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> (mit dem LUX)



Du hast es doch nicht etwa von der Wand genommen?
Jens und ich sind gestern nur für eine Setup-Runde um die Glüsig gefahren....unser Dank geht an den Bauern der den Weg an der kleinen Lamme mit ******* besprüht hat...vielen Dank


----------



## Stingray1983 (26. März 2010)

Darf ich vorstellen..... Das ist Whity  mein neues Bike für die nächsten Jahre!

Whity gehört zur Rasse der Canyon und der Untergruppe Grand Canyon 7.0

Er fühlt sich besonders auf kleinen Trails wohl. Eine besonders gute Figur macht er auch bergauf und auf nicht zu ruppigen bergabfahrten 


Hab soeben die erste Fahrt absolviert und bin bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten restlos begeistert. hatte vorher ein 98er Giant Terrago, welches ich komplett auf die XT Gruppe von 2000 umgebaut hatte. Aber da liegen echt welten dazwischen. 

Das Canyon liegt sowas von satt auf der Straße. Der Racing Ralph und der Nobbi Nic machen ihre Sache echt extrem gut. kein Wunder dass kaum jemand noch was anderes fährt....
Grade wenn man auf Asphalt scharfen Slalom fährt merkt man den unterschied. Das Giant ist mit demLenker immer sehr in die Kurve reingefallen bzw. der Lenker wurde in die Kurve gedrückt. Und zumindest mit dem Conti Explorer auf dem Hinterrad, war der ganze Hinterbau immer sehr schwammig. das kennt das Canyon nicht! Dazu wird auch der Lenker viel bei tragen. Diese Riserbar ist doch wesentlich breiter, als es der andere war. Hatte mir Hörnchen mit bestellt. Ich glaub die bau ich gar nicht an. 

Die Gabel ist genau so ein Sahnestück im vergleich zur alten RST mit ihrem 60mm Elastomer Federweg. Der PopLoc hat mich sofort begeistert. Bin auf Asphalt den GB rauf und es gab kein Wippen. Nie wieder ohne!

Zur Sitzposition.
Im Internet liest man häufig, dass das Grand Canyon eine sehr sportliche Sitzposition haben soll. Fast zu sportlich. Kann ich nicht bestätigen! Im vergleich zum Giant Terrago sitzt man sogar sehr aufrecht finde ich! Das wird hauptsächlich am wesentlich kürzteren Vorbau liegen. Der Riserbar Lenker tut sein übriges dazu.

Die Bremse. 
Von der bin ich (noch) nicht so überzeugt. Der hebelweg ist sehr lang und ich hab noch nix gefunden um das zu ändern. Man kann zwar einstellen wo sich der Griff im Ruhezustand befinden soll, aber nicht wieviel der Kolben "vorgespannt" sein soll.... 
Die Bremsleistung ann ich glaub ich noch nicht so richtig beurteilen. Hab jetzt so je 10-15x von 20-30 hard auf 0 gebremst, zum Einbremsen. Es ist schon besser geworden. Sie dürfte aber gern noch ne ganze ecke giftiger zupacken. Was aber wohl auch mit dem langen Hebelweg zusammen hängt. Ich hab die Hebel so eingestellt, dass sie gut und schnell zu greifen sind. aber der Druckpunkt ist jetzt schon sehr weit am Lenker. Muss ich nochmal sehen was sich da machen lässt.
Außerdem Quitschen die Hebel *stutz* Hat einer nen guten Rat??
Hab die Leitungen auch erstmal von links nach rechts und umgedreht montieren müssen, da ich vorne auf der rechten Seite "brauche". Entlüften währe wohl angebracht. Wobei der lange Hebelweg vorher auch schon da war. Aber die Bremsleistung wird bestimmt nochn Tick besser...

Die Schaltung
Was soll ich dazu sagen.....XT Komponenten halt. Sauberer und knackiger kann man nicht schalten. Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig sind die SLX Schalthebel ohne Ganganzeige!!! Da weiß ich auch noch nicht, ob ich das so lasse......bzw ob ich mich daran gewöhnen kann. Ich brauch ja keine Zahlen als anzeige. aber wenigstens nen Strich wär schon schön!

Und wie kann man denn Schläuche mit Sclaverant Ventil montieren.......

MFG 

Patrik

PS: Fand das ja sehr lustig, dass Canyon ne Packung Reflektoren für vorne, hinten und die Speichen beigelegt hat


----------



## JesKacz (26. März 2010)

Hallo Patrik, 

erstmal Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!

Aber:




Stingray1983 schrieb:


> (...)Und wie kann man denn Schläuche mit Sclaverant Ventil montieren.......


 
Was ist daran so ungewöhnlich?


----------



## Stingray1983 (26. März 2010)

Ja leider ist das nicht mehr so außergewöhnlich. wird trotzdem bei gelegenheit mal auf Autoventil umgebaut. Auf meiner Normrunde komm ich eh immer anner Tanke vorbei. Und ich hab keinen Bock auf Adapter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (26. März 2010)

Stingray1983 schrieb:


> wird trotzdem bei gelegenheit mal auf Autoventil umgebaut.


Dann wirst du aber in der Regel bohren müssen! Außerdem lassen die sich doch wesentlich entspannter aufpumpen. Wer braucht da noch ne Tanke.


.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (26. März 2010)

@ Patrik: Auch von mir Glückwunsch zum neuen Radel!


Wen habe ich gegen 16Uhr auf dem Truppenübungsplatz rumdüsen sehen?

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. März 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> @ Ben: Ist das letzte Stück vom Gerzer Schlag (das mit dem 9 m Gap ) den offiziell wieder freigegeben
> oder muss man Angst haben einem bewaffneten, verärgerten Jagdpächter zu begegnen?
> 
> Im Duinger Berg gibt's auch nen schönen Singeltrail (Kammweg) mit teilweise steinigem Untergrund.
> Allerdings ohne großes Gefälle oder Steigungen.



Offiziell ist nix freigegeben, aber freak usw. fuhren dort den ganzen Winter und haben dort niemanden bemerkt, der jemanden Anzeigt oder ähnliches.


----------



## eisenarsch (26. März 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> da passte heute Abend noch eine schnelle Runde (mit dem LUX) rein
> Der Totholzstamm auf dem trail wird wohl ewig liegen bleiben, die Holzmacher werden ihn auf jeden Fall verschmähen....
> eisenarsch, where is your.....
> ...



den baum werde ich mal besuchen  
dein LUX fährt ? ich hätte vermutet das du es nach dem advent mit blumen dekorierst  
@ Jimi ,gibt es dieses rad überhaupt ,oder ist es ein phantom ? hast du es mal in bewegung gesehen ?


----------



## tisch (26. März 2010)

@ daniel:
 ich habe zwar nach Feierabend mit nem kollegen ne runde durch den giesener wald gedreht, aber das muss so gegen 14 bis 15 uhr gewesen sein...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. März 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> den baum werde ich mal besuchen


Bitte Zeit mitbringen



eisenarsch schrieb:


> @ Jimi ,gibt es dieses rad überhaupt ,oder ist es ein phantom ? hast du es mal in bewegung gesehen ?


Na klar,  das fährt sich wie ein Phantom: erahnt man es ist es auch schon wieder weg

...und bestell für Sonntag gutes Wetter...
LG an den Rattenfänger,
G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (26. März 2010)

@ Günther
Sonntag wird auch geradelt, vielleicht können wir ja ne Sternenfahrt zum Brockenblick starten..
Z.Zt. sieht ja nach Rotwild-Wetter aus...(noch ein Phantom)!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. März 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> @ Jimi ,gibt es dieses rad überhaupt ,oder ist es ein phantom ? hast du es mal in bewegung gesehen ?



Es ist eine Legende... einige Matrosen, ich auch als ich noch jung war, haben es in der Vergangenheit aus dem Krähennest schon gesehen... den Fliegenden Holländer!

Der Günther wird es in Willingen schön gemütlich/ schnell auf seinem LUX haben

Sonntag war 13h am Söhrer F Haus???


----------



## eisenarsch (27. März 2010)

wenn es nicht wieder so schüttet wie gestern


----------



## trailking84 (27. März 2010)

Darf ich vorstellen!

Mein neues Spielzeug ist endlich fertig. Teileliste erspare ich mir da ihr ja kenner seit ;-)






Foto ist mit einer Cam aus dm Baujahr des Rahmens gemacht worden, deswegen die Qualität! 
So ich bin ma im Wald nech


----------



## eisenarsch (27. März 2010)

entwarnung der tosmar trail ist FREI ! 
der untere teil hat mich viel schweiß gekostet 





[/URL][/IMG]
der einstieg war mir dann doch zu heftig ,2 stunden sägen reichen mir dann.





[/URL][/IMG]
da müßt ihr am anfang die harvester spur benutzen.
ich muß was futtern ,viel spaß auf dem trail


----------



## infineon (27. März 2010)

LOL geil Matze!!!  Matze wo wollen wir uns den Morgen treffen?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. März 2010)

infineon schrieb:


> LOL geil Matze!!!  Matze wo wollen wir uns den Morgen treffen?



Und wann?


----------



## eisenarsch (27. März 2010)

algengrütze ,es schüttet


----------



## waldhase (27. März 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> algengrütze ,es schüttet



Bei uns ist es noch dröge...

Jetzt auch feucht


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. März 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> entwarnung der tosmar trail ist FREI !
> der untere teil hat mich viel schweiß gekostet
> 
> 
> ...


Salve & großes Kompliment
Sehr schöne Fleißarbeit; wären wir alle so drauf wäre der Wald bald Querholzfrei
Also ich werde nächste Woche mit meiner DOLMAR auch etwas trail-Pflege betreiben....

LG, G-K-R

Bis morgen...

PS: Dat is der Canyon-Trail den der eisenarsch geräumt hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. März 2010)

Den Canyon Trail bin ich bisher noch nie bewusst gefahren. Wird wohl mal Zeit! 

Matze, wie siehts aus? Wann und wo morgen treffen?


----------



## eisenarsch (27. März 2010)

ich würde gegen 11.30 bei dir auftauchen ,dann ab zu infineon.schön gemütlich zum söhrer forsthaus


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. März 2010)

Alles klar, machen wir so. Bis denne =D


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. März 2010)

Der Südkreis ist, bis auf die kleine Wolke die uns folgte, trocken geblieben...Robert und ich sind eine 50+ Runde gefahren, jetzt bin ich platt und habe Rücken 
Wenn es morgen trocken ist 13h am SF, wird für mich eine kleine Runde werden, 15:45 h spielt Kiel!


----------



## ollibolli (27. März 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Den Canyon Trail bin ich bisher noch nie bewusst gefahren. Wird wohl mal Zeit!



Das werde ich wohl nächste Woche auch endlich mal nachholen - habe Urlaub


----------



## Ripgid (27. März 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> entwarnung der tosmar trail ist FREI !
> der untere teil hat mich viel schweiß gekostet
> 
> 
> ...




sehr geil, das hatte ich mir für nächste Woche vorgenommen. Dann werde ich mal schaun ob ich den Einstieg halbwegs wieder frei bekomme..

@trailking84
schickes ding!


----------



## eisenarsch (28. März 2010)

also ganz ehrlich ,bei dem regen habe ich null bock


----------



## waldhase (28. März 2010)

wird brauche eine Indoor-Trainingshalle


----------



## infineon (28. März 2010)

Nehme mal stark an das die Tour heute ins Wasser fällt, bei dem "tollen" Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (28. März 2010)

ich bleibe brav daheim


----------



## waldhase (28. März 2010)

infineon schrieb:


> Nehme mal stark an das die Tour heute ins Wasser fällt, bei dem "tollen" Wetter...



Ideales Wetter für eine Bergwerkstour in Sondershausen


----------



## infineon (28. März 2010)

Naja dann Frühstücke ich jetzt gemütlich und danach werde ich wohl mal meine Kurbel auf machen.


----------



## waldhase (28. März 2010)

Wird hier nicht auf Sommerzeit umgestellt?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. März 2010)

...endlich regnet es mal wieder, die Bauern klagten schon...:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## trailking84 (28. März 2010)

Moin. was denn los??? Zieh jetzt die Swampthing drauf und dann gehts ab nach draussen. Als Kind bin ich auch immer im Regen raus und durfte mich einsauen  Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. März 2010)

Wie siehts aus? Hinter all den Wolken scheint doch die Sonne und ab und zu scheint sie sogar bis zu uns durch 
13 Uhr geht also steil?! Ein bisschen Matsch wird ja wohl nichts machen oder? 

@ Matze: Bis 11:30Uhr werde ich es nicht nach Hause schaffen, werde wenn, dann direkt zum Söhrer Forsthaus kommen.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. März 2010)

13:00 SF fällt für mich flach


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. März 2010)

Günther? infineon? Matze? Wie siehts bei euch aus? 
Eventuell die Tour später starten? 15 Uhr oder so, wenn man absehen kann, wie das Wetter bleibt?!


----------



## infineon (28. März 2010)

also ich wäre dabei, wenn die Sonne so draußen bleibt. Bei Regen fahre ich aber nicht los! Scheint ja noch was zu werden.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. März 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Günther? infineon? Matze? Wie siehts bei euch aus?
> Eventuell die Tour später starten? 15 Uhr oder so, wenn man absehen kann, wie das Wetter bleibt?!


Das wäre ein Versuch wert! Melde mich nochmal; gehe jetzt erstmal mit dem Hund!
LG, GKR


----------



## eisenarsch (28. März 2010)

ja mal abwarten wie das wetter wird  habe auch gerade die swamp thing aufgezogen


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. März 2010)

So, endlich zuhause angekommen. Ist ja doch recht windig draußen =D
In Himmelsthür ist es gerade bedeckt, aber es regnet nicht.

Matze, wenns um 13:30 noch gut aussieht, wollen wir dann losradeln?


----------



## eisenarsch (28. März 2010)

okay ,ich komme bei dir vorbei.wenn es gallert natürlich nicht ,ich kann regen nicht leiden


----------



## infineon (28. März 2010)

Wann seit ihr bei Cafe de Sol dann? 

Kriege meine Kurbel nicht lose verdammt...


----------



## eisenarsch (28. März 2010)

ich schätze das wir 20 min brauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## infineon (28. März 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> So, endlich zuhause angekommen. Ist ja doch recht windig draußen =D
> In Himmelsthür ist es gerade bedeckt, aber es regnet nicht.
> 
> Matze, wenns um 13:30 noch gut aussieht, wollen wir dann losradeln?




also treffen wir uns dann 13.50 am Cafe de Sol  

Habe meine Kurbel doch noch raus bekommen^^ Scheint aber keine Wasser drin gewesen zu sein, gibt auch keine Verbindung zum Sattelrohr. War noch das grüne Fett drin.


----------



## Dave83 (28. März 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Den Canyon Trail bin ich bisher noch nie bewusst gefahren. Wird wohl mal Zeit!
> 
> Matze, wie siehts aus? Wann und wo morgen treffen?



Moin zusammen,

wie siehts denn auf dem Canyon Trail aus ? Ist er wieder frei ? Wär ja mal geil xD

Schönen Sonntag noch^^


----------



## waldhase (28. März 2010)

War doch prima das Wetter, 20km (gefühlte 40km)! Hätte doch die Säge einpacken sollen, viele angebrochene Äste auf den Wegen.
Die Faal mit 2 bar sind ideal bei diesem Wetter und sicher auch für die nächsten Wochen nötig.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. März 2010)

Salve,
das war mal wieder eine Matschrunde
Von oben blieb es trocken aber von unten zog die Feuchtigkeit hoch
Ungefähr so sah ich danach aus:





Herr, mach schönes Wetter mit viel Sonne und vielen Temperaturen

LG, G-K-R


----------



## infineon (28. März 2010)

So sind dann doch auch noch eine Runde gefahren. Um-Lei-Tung und ich  So viel wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht fahren, war aber total geil. Ein paar mal mussten wir die Bike's über die Bäume heben.


----------



## eisenarsch (28. März 2010)

auf dem heimweg bin ich noch über den truppenübungsplatz geschliddert.





[/URL][/IMG]
da waren 3 vollidioten auf enduros unterweg.sogar im giesener wald haben die penner die wege aufgewühlt


----------



## waldhase (28. März 2010)

Wenn ich so die Bilder sehe, so richtig einsauen ist auch schön - Männer sind auch nur grosse Jungs! 
VG.
WH.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. März 2010)

Achwas Matze, mal mit dem Nerve unterwegs gewesen? Hab das gute Stück ja schon lange nicht mehr gesehen!
War eine wirklich coole Runde mit infinein, sind einfach drauf los gefahren, ohne Plan, wo's lang- und hingehen soll.



> Die Faal mit 2 bar sind ideal bei diesem Wetter und sicher auch für die  nächsten Wochen nötig.


Hatte auch Faal drauf, aber mit 2,2 Bar vorne und 2,4 Bar hinten, die Reifen sind wirklich echte "Allgrounder", egal ob Matsch, trockene Piste, Wurzeln, Steine,... die Reifen machen meiner Meinung nach immer eine gute Figur.


----------



## JesKacz (29. März 2010)

Gestern früh schön von 08.30h - 11.00h mit dem Rennrad unterwegs gewesen, schöne *******. Dachte mir, bin schlau und fahre nicht MTB im matschigen Wald. Es hat nach 10 Minuten angefangen zu schütten, dachte mir, kein Problem, hört schon wieder auf. Keine Regenklamotten mit, klitschnass, jede Abfahrt wurde zur Zitterpartie. Total unterkühlt zu Hause angekommen, schon hörte es auf zu regnen... Ich hatte Spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. März 2010)

moin,
nachdem ich meine Erythrozyten im Wallis auf das 2000m Level gehoben habe, brauch ich jetzt einen kürzeren Vorbau 
hat zufällig jemand in der Grabelkiste im keller ein 100er oder 90er mit 1 1/8 x 31,8 Klemmung zu testen rumliegen?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. März 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


>



Dieses Rad stand Heute!!! um 19.30 in H'Thür vor'm Reve UNGEPUTZT

gute Schule  Matze


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. März 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> moin,
> nachdem ich meine Erythrozyten im Wallis auf das 2000m Level gehoben habe, brauch ich jetzt einen kürzeren Vorbau
> hat zufällig jemand in der Grabelkiste im keller ein 100er oder 90er mit 1 1/8 x 31,8 Klemmung zu testen rumliegen?


Salve!
Na da schau an, der AW-Terminator braucht schon Höhentraining
OK, SM super alt läßt grüßen, da nimmt man jede Gelegenheit mit...
mache ich ja auch: zZ rücke ich Sorsumer Steine in den heimischen Garten und Abends geht es auf das Entspannungsrad

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (30. März 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Dieses Rad stand Heute!!! um 19.30 in H'Thür vor'm Reve UNGEPUTZT
> 
> gute Schule  Matze



Jep, gut erkannt! Wusste garnicht, dass die Kiste so einprägsam ist 
Für den Dreck kann ich nichts, Matze hat mir damals nicht beigebracht, dass man das Rad auch putzen muss. Ich warte meist, bis der Dreck von allein abfällt (zumindest vom Rahmen; Gabel, Bremsen und Schaltgedöns werd ich morgen vor der Ausfahrt nochmal vom gröbsten Dreck befreien).

Apropos Ausfahrt, morgen wollten infineon, zwei weitere Freunden und ich mal den Tosmar in Angriff nehmen, Treffen wäre um 13 Uhr am Café del Sol (vorrausgesetzt das Wetter macht mit).


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. März 2010)

Time gap
Rotzberg schaff ich noch aber Café del Sol  bei dem heutigen Verkehr und wann ist dann Tosmar  

also kurzfristig bis Karfreitag täglich, bei trockenem Himmel , Rotzberg, Jugendherberge 1-2h TOE (Trails ohne ende )


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. März 2010)

@ GKR
ich vergas: "Kölner Poorte beste Poorte, die Längste, die Dickste, die Schnellste, Guet Füer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (30. März 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Time gap
> Rotzberg schaff ich noch aber Café del Sol  bei dem heutigen Verkehr und wann ist dann Tosmar
> 
> also kurzfristig bis Karfreitag täglich, bei trockenem Himmel , Rotzberg, Jugendherberge 1-2h TOE (Trails ohne ende )




Ist aber eine schöne Strecke! Und so lange dauert die auch nicht, 3h oder so schätz ich mal, wenn der Boden zu arg aufgeweicht ist, vielleicht etwas länger. 
Grober Streckenplan wäre: Café del Sol, Ameos Klinikum, Galgenberg, Brockenblick, Itzum, Egenstedt, Röderhof, Söhrer Forsthaus, Tosmar, Diekholzen und dann je nach Lust und Laune wieder Richtung Hildesheim.

Und wo ist der Rotzberg?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (31. März 2010)

2 km mit dem






 von reve Richtung Süden 

dort selbst: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://a.tile.openstreetmap.org/13/4321/2700.png


----------



## eisenarsch (31. März 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> gute Schule  Matze



aus dir mache ich auch noch ein erdferkel


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (31. März 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> 2 km mit dem
> 
> [Bild von rotem Rad...]
> 
> ...




Ach das Ding! Wird Zeit, dass ich mir mal son paar Namen von den Hügeln hier merke, damit ich auch mal mitreden kann =D


----------



## Theodor123 (31. März 2010)

Ich komme aus Hildesheim, hab auf meiner Radelei auf dem Galgenberg? (richtug Uppen etc.) auch noch nie einen anderen MTBler gesehen!!!

Wobei ich mich neulich mal mit meiner Freundin zusammen vor ein paar anderen "springenden" MTBlern gehorstet habe 

EDIT: Der Rotzberg ist der bewaldete Berg mit der Jugenherberge über der Waldorfschule und den fetten Villen.


----------



## trailking84 (31. März 2010)

Warst du der mit den langen Haaren??? Der mit seiner Freundin durchs Dickicht gezockelt ist anstatt die Wege zu nehmen???
Und wer von Euch ist heute gegen mittag von dem Giesener Waldstadion, Feldweg in Richtung Panzerstrasse am Neubaugebiet lang gefahren? Hatte ne Mopsgeschwindigkeit drauf. Na, wer war das???
Rotes Bike und rote Allwetterjacke an!




Theodor123 schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Hildesheim, hab auf meiner Radelei auf dem Galgenberg? (richtug Uppen etc.) auch noch nie einen anderen MTBler gesehen!!!
> 
> Wobei ich mich neulich mal mit meiner Freundin zusammen vor ein paar anderen "springenden" MTBlern gehorstet habe
> 
> EDIT: Der Rotzberg ist der bewaldete Berg mit der Jugenherberge über der Waldorfschule und den fetten Villen.


----------



## Theodor123 (31. März 2010)

haha ja das war ich 

Heute ist mir aber auch einer entgegen gekommen, rot-gelbes Trikot und schwarzes Bike.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (31. März 2010)

trailking84 schrieb:


> Rotes Bike und rote Allwetterjacke an!



Klingt nach Matze mit seinem Nerve 


War eine schöne Tour heute, hat richtig Spaß gemacht!

Ostermontag, wie ist die Planung?


----------



## eisenarsch (31. März 2010)

ich war weder heute unterwegs ,noch habe ich ein "mopsgesicht" .hackfresse vielleicht ,aber nicht mopsig


----------



## tobone (1. April 2010)

Wisst ihr wann zweiradstadler in Hannover eröffnet, heute oder nächste woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. April 2010)

Salve,
die Eröffnung verzögert sich; evt. wird es 1. Mai los gehen....
mal googlen oder bei stadler anrufen!
LG, G


----------



## trailking84 (1. April 2010)

nein nein. 1. Mai geht doch gar nicht  ich sach ja auch nich hackfresse, sondern mopsgeschwindigkeit!!!


----------



## Stingray1983 (1. April 2010)

coole sache. wo kommen die denn genau hin?


----------



## infineon (1. April 2010)

So Leute,

Wichtige Info: *ICANN schaltet Rootserver ab*



> Seit mehr als zehn Jahren haben die Experten davor gewarnt, jetzt ist  die Situation eingetroffen - und das noch schneller als ursprünglich  erwartet: Die "Internet-Regierung" ICANN (Internet Corporation for  Assigned Names and Numbers) hat bekannt gegeben, dass die letzte freie  IP-Adresse vergeben worden ist. Eine solche benötigt jedes Gerät, das an  das Internet angeschlossen ist - gleichgültig, ob es sich um einen  Server, ein Smartphone oder einen IP-fähigen Fernseher handelt.
> 
> Insbesondere der Bedarf aus China habe in den letzten Monaten für einen  massiven Anstieg von Registrierungen gesorgt, so ICANN-Präsident Paul  Twomey. Dass die Adressen so schnell ausgehen werden, habe aber auch die  ICANN-Experten überrascht. Appelle von Institutionen wie der  Bundesnetzagentur, nicht benötigte IP-Adressen möglichst zurückzugeben,  stießen zudem nur auf geringe Resonanz.


Weiteres könnt ihr hier nach lesen:

ARD Tagesschau

Das soll heißen über die Ostertage kein Internet!

Nutzt die Zeit zum Biken!


----------



## Chandru (1. April 2010)

Öhm, schon mal aufs Datum geguckt?


----------



## tobone (1. April 2010)

Stingray1983 schrieb:


> coole sache. wo kommen die denn genau hin?



Auf das Hanomag Gelände in Hannover. Habe vorhin mal angerufen. wird wohl Anfang Mai.


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. April 2010)

Naja ein tag ohne Internet kann man vertragen, so lange es nicht länger ist.
Außer es ist nen gelungener Aprilscherz, dann haben sie sich echt was einfallen lassen


----------



## Chandru (2. April 2010)

Naja, spätestens wenn man, am Schluss des Artikels, dem Link "Mehr zu diesem Thema lesen Sie hier." folgt sollte alles klar sein...


----------



## infineon (2. April 2010)

Chandru schrieb:


> Naja, spätestens wenn man, am Schluss des Artikels, dem Link "Mehr zu diesem Thema lesen Sie hier." folgt sollte alles klar sein...



Hey nicht schlecht, war aber ein guter Scherz fand ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. April 2010)

boah, was ist das für komisches Wetter?? Mit dieser hellen, grellen Scheibe am Himmel!?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. April 2010)

Die Fenster sind wieder klar, auch ich kann jetzt die Scheibe erblicken 
Ab in den Wald


----------



## ollibolli (2. April 2010)

Wir waren heute auch wieder im Wald unterwegs - diesmal ohne erwischt zu werden  
Günther weiss, was ich meine...

Die Wege waren soweit recht trocken und gut fahrbar.

Grüsse vom Phantom


----------



## trailking84 (2. April 2010)

so...6 stunden wald...4 stunden street...reicht denk ich erstmal


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. April 2010)

Bin zwar keine 10 Stunden geradelt aber schön war es trotzdem. Worüber ich die ganze Zeit grübeln musste: ...wie nennt man den Waldboden wenn er nicht nass oder gefroren ist?? Das fehlt irgendwie Herrlich war´s


----------



## trailking84 (3. April 2010)

ÖÖÖÖhhhmmmm...weiss ich auch nich wie man den Boden nennt. Was gibt es denn noch ausser nass und gefroren? Lass ma überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. April 2010)

War ´ne schicke Runde gestern. Habe das erste Mal den Griesberg befahren, mich mehrere Male verfahren und bin statt in Diekholzen in Maiental angekommen.  
Die Orientierung in der Gegend ist noch nicht die beste, 20km mehr als geplant. Trotz dem schöne Trails


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. April 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> War ´ne schicke Runde gestern. Habe das erste Mal den Griesberg befahren, mich mehrere Male verfahren und bin statt in Diekholzen in Maiental angekommen.
> Die Orientierung in der Gegend ist noch nicht die beste, 20km mehr als geplant. Trotz dem schöne Trails



Maiental?? Da bin ich gestern 2 Hügel weiter gewesen, und dann in Richtung Weinberg raus den Kammweg. Auf dem Weinberg bin ich in eine ausgewachsene Kohorte Motorradrocker geraten... und heile rausgekommen
Günther, der Wald ist trocken hol´ das Lux raus!!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. April 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> War ´ne schicke Runde gestern. Habe das erste Mal den Griesberg befahren, mich mehrere Male verfahren und bin statt in Diekholzen in Maiental angekommen.
> Die Orientierung in der Gegend ist noch nicht die beste, 20km mehr als geplant. Trotz dem schöne Trails


Salve, 
nächstes Mal ruf bitte kurz durch; der Griesberg ist ja quasi mein Wohnzimmer
Also ich war von 13.00 bis 15.30 zuhause, äh, am Griesberg, auch in Petze, auch am Tosmar und auch am Hamberg aber ein turbohu(e)hnchen
habe ich nicht gesehen
Find the trails  G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. April 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Maiental?? Da bin ich gestern 2 Hügel weiter gewesen, und dann in Richtung Weinberg raus den Kammweg. Auf dem Weinberg bin ich in eine ausgewachsene Kohorte Motorradrocker geraten... und heile rausgekommen
> Günther, der Wald ist trocken hol´ das Lux raus!!


He, schwach geworden? Geht doch nix über trockene staubige trails...
Schöne hm-Runde gedreht, dat wär auch wat für Dein HT gewesen
Wußte garnicht das der Biergarten am Weinberg schon wieder auf hat? Zurück mit Promille & Taxi?
LOL, G-K-R


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. April 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> nächstes Mal ruf bitte kurz durch; der Griesberg ist ja quasi mein Wohnzimmer
> Also ich war von 13.00 bis 15.30 zuhause, äh, am Griesberg, auch in Petze, auch am Tosmar und auch am Hamberg aber ein turbohu(e)hnchen
> habe ich nicht gesehen
> Find the trails G-K-R


 
Bin erst um 14Uhr in Rössing gestartet, musste vorher meinen ersten Platten dieses Jahr beseitigen. Daher waren so viele km gar nicht geplant, aber beim nächsten Mal melde ich mich natürlich gerne!!!

Habe übrigens heute den zweiten Platten, dafür aber die erste Zecke gehabt. Also passt auf, die Tierchen sind auch schon wieder unterwegs.


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. April 2010)

was für reifen fährst du? dass du so oft Platten hast?

Ripgid und ich waren heute auch ne Rudne um Alfeld drehen, Limmer wArzen, Funkturm, Gerzerklippen, Gerzerschlag und zurück.
ca 15km mit DH Bikes, Hm so um die 500 zum Teil querfeld ein durch den Wald


----------



## Ripgid (3. April 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> was für reifen fährst du? dass du so oft Platten hast?
> 
> Ripgid und ich waren heute auch ne Rudne um Alfeld drehen, Limmer wArzen, Funkturm, Gerzerklippen, Gerzerschlag und zurück.
> ca 15km mit DH Bikes, Hm so um die 500 zum Teil querfeld ein durch den Wald



ja war ne schöne runde.. habe eben nochmal meine bremse entlüftet... glaubst gar nicht was da drin war


----------



## eisenarsch (3. April 2010)

Orangensaft ? 

Ich habe es unserem Asiaten nachgemacht und mir son Ding bestellt.Was tut man nicht alles bei den Benzinpreisen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. April 2010)

@Frorider Ben
Je nach Bike: Nobby Nick, Racing Ralph auf Cube; Fat Albert auf dem Zesty und Big Betty, Maxxis Minion auf dem Big Hit. Platten ohne Ende, egal mit welchem Bike. Das Big Hit hat sogar die sauschweren Downhillschläuche mit 1,5mm Wandstärke. Die Original Tubeless (Conti Race King) die auf dem Lapierre waren habe ich auch geplättet. Seit dem Fahre ich wieder mit Schlauch, den kann ich unterwegs tauschen oder flicken. 

Liegt aber alles nicht am Reifen, habe da wohl einfach Pech. Selbst mit dem Motorrad hatte ich drei platte Hinterreifen in 1 1/2 Jahren (mit der Maschine war ich definitiv nicht im Gelände). Bisher ist nur mein Auto von Plattfüßen verschont geblieben. 

Übrigens: In Bezug auf Zecken verhält sich meine Anziehungskraft leider ähnlich.


----------



## infineon (3. April 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Orangensaft ?
> 
> Ich habe es unserem Asiaten nachgemacht und mir son Ding bestellt.Was tut man nicht alles bei den Benzinpreisen



Oh Matze geht fremd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. April 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Orangensaft ?
> 
> Ich habe es unserem Asiaten nachgemacht und mir son Ding bestellt.Was tut man nicht alles bei den Benzinpreisen




Ouh, ouh, ouh.. was soll ich nur davon halten?! Ganz schlechtes Vorbild =P






























.... Glückwunsch zum Radl


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. April 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Orangensaft ?
> 
> Ich habe es unserem Asiaten nachgemacht und mir son Ding bestellt.Was tut man nicht alles bei den Benzinpreisen



ick find´s sehr geil! So etwas kommt mir auch noch in den Keller... demnächst, irgendwann 
Mir wurde heute wieder einmal klar das ich an meiner Kondition feilen muss!!! Die dritte Tosmarauffahrt war *******. Bin kurz vorm kotzen gewesen, lediglich die Anwesenheit zweier Federwegsfetischisten und zweier Wanderer hat mich daran gehindert.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. April 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Bin kurz vorm kotzen gewesen, lediglich die Anwesenheit zweier Federwegsfetischisten und zweier Wanderer hat mich daran gehindert.


Laß es raus
A propos Kondition: die kommt schon noch, wie wäre es mit der TE "Rund um den Wohldenberg" am Mo
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. April 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> @Frorider Ben
> Je nach Bike: Nobby Nick, Racing Ralph auf Cube; Fat Albert auf dem Zesty und Big Betty, Maxxis Minion auf dem Big Hit. Platten ohne Ende, egal mit welchem Bike. Das Big Hit hat sogar die sauschweren Downhillschläuche mit 1,5mm Wandstärke. Die Original Tubeless (Conti Race King) die auf dem Lapierre waren habe ich auch geplättet. Seit dem Fahre ich wieder mit Schlauch, den kann ich unterwegs tauschen oder flicken.
> 
> Liegt aber alles nicht am Reifen, habe da wohl einfach Pech. Selbst mit dem Motorrad hatte ich drei platte Hinterreifen in 1 1/2 Jahren (mit der Maschine war ich definitiv nicht im Gelände). Bisher ist nur mein Auto von Plattfüßen verschont geblieben.
> ...



Da musste echt Pech haben, fahre minion, swampthing, rain king, noch nie nen Platten gehabt und das mit Schwalbe Ultralight schläuchen.
Vielleicht fährste auch zu hart*g*

Na dann noch Frohe Ostern @ all


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. April 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Laß es raus
> A propos Kondition: die kommt schon noch, wie wäre es mit der TE "Rund um den Wohldenberg" am Mo
> LG, G-K-R



Sehr gern!!! Der Waldboden ist "nicht nass" und staubt auch nicht Aber bitte nicht um 11 Uhr morgens früh!!


----------



## eisenarsch (4. April 2010)

wer hat den regen bestellt ,ist ja super


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. April 2010)

Montagstour fällt bei mir wahrscheinlich flach. Hab keine große Lust mit einem Monster-Brummschädel durch die Gegend zu düsen -  auch wegen Restalkohol und so. Rad ist z.Zt. sowieso nicht optimal eingestellt, die Schaltung spinnt rum und ich bin zu dumm das zu richten


----------



## Bogeyman (4. April 2010)

War heute mal wieder hinter der Grenze, im Deister, damit die Trails dort mich auch nicht vergessen. Hab dort den Herrn Regen getroffen, hab ihm dann erzählt wie toll die Hildesheimer Ecke so ist. Der ist dann auch gleich los um sich das mal anzugucken.
Aber wer zum Teufel hat den Deppen wieder zurück geschickt?!?! Bis auf die Unterbuchse alles nass gewesen!


----------



## infineon (4. April 2010)

wer ist den nun Morgen mit dabei, bei der Tour? 



> Wohlenberg um 12.00 Uhr am Fußballplatz?



Wenn es nicht Regnet und ich das Auto bekommen kann würde ich auch mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (4. April 2010)

ich bin dabei ,einer muß doch christans frontflips aufnehmen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. April 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Montagstour fällt bei mir wahrscheinlich flach. Hab keine große Lust mit einem Monster-Brummschädel durch die Gegend zu düsen -  auch wegen Restalkohol und so. Rad ist z.Zt. sowieso nicht optimal eingestellt, die Schaltung spinnt rum und ich bin zu dumm das zu richten



... da sag´noch mal einer etwas gegen Fensterputzen als Ausrede ...Bitte, Matthias!!


----------



## waldhase (5. April 2010)

10.45 Uhr Wohldenberg Sportplatz.


----------



## eisenarsch (5. April 2010)

war nicht von 12 uhr die rede ?


----------



## infineon (5. April 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> 10.45 Uhr Wohldenberg Sportplatz.



Wie jetzt, haben doch gesagt um 12.00 Uhr ???


----------



## waldhase (5. April 2010)

infineon schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, haben doch gesagt um 12.00 Uhr ???



Ich hatte, dachte ich alle per Mail informiert.
Es ist halt Ostern und viele Radler haben auch Familie, die am Ostermontag auch noch etwas Zeit haben wollen..
VG.
WH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. April 2010)

Salve,
das ist ein schöner Rotwild-Morgen um zu.....
Halli schallt es durch den Wald, stetig und kraftvoll bergauf, pfeilschnell und tough bergab
LG, GKR


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. April 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ... da sag´noch mal einer etwas gegen Fensterputzen als Ausrede ...Bitte, Matthias!!




Bis auf den Teil mit dem Fahrrad hatte das ja fast Stil! =D


Ich setzt mich heute nicht aufs Rad, bin immernoch rotzevoll, da würde radeln nicht gut enden.


PS: Wo kommen eigentlich die Schürfwunden an Schulter und Unterarm her? Ich weiß es nicht mehr......

PPS: Das gute an Foren ist, dass ich nachher ja noch nachlesen kann, was ich geschrieben hab, wenn ich mich nicht mehr dran erinnern kann!


----------



## infineon (5. April 2010)

Ich habe es leider nicht mehr pünktlich geschafft...  Waren alle schon los. Bin dann alleine ne Runde dort gefahren, habe sogar noch ein paar Spuren gefunden. Den Single Trail am Start habe ich auch noch mitgenommen.


----------



## waldhase (5. April 2010)

infineon schrieb:


> Ich habe es leider nicht mehr pünktlich geschafft...  Waren alle schon los. Bin dann alleine ne Runde dort gefahren, habe sogar noch ein paar Spuren gefunden. Den Single Trail am Start habe ich auch noch mitgenommen.




Warst du denn am Wohldenberg oder in Ottbergen?

War ne schöne Runde auch wenn meine Beine anderer Meinung sind. Es wird Zeit, mehr Zeit auf dem Rad zu verbringen. 
Bodensteiner-Klippen sind, wie ich festgestellt habe, bei vielen nicht bekannt - echt eine Wissenslücke.
Und mit 2 tollen Trailscouts ist das einfach spitze - vielen Dank nochmals an Rainer & Jochen
VG.
WH.


----------



## infineon (5. April 2010)

Ne, ich war schon richtig. War nur erst oben in Wohldenberg an der Jugendherberge und ??Kirche??. Wüste ja nicht genau wo das ist. Habe dann auch das Schild zu spät gesehen. Bin dann alleine eine Runde gefahren. Da habe ich dann auch den Sportplatz gefunden und noch die Spuren. Na beim nächsten mal dann


----------



## Marc1111 (5. April 2010)

Super Ostertour.

Dank an die beiden Guides.


Gruss Marc


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. April 2010)

Wer war den heute gegen 14uhr an der sternwarte mit weißen Canyon's bzw. um 16Uhr an der Hauptstrasse ecke Fortstweg zu den Sundern in Diekholzen


----------



## eisenarsch (5. April 2010)

ich war ja heute der depp des tages  auf der suche nach euch hatte ich noch einen platten im nirgendwo 






[/URL][/IMG]
mit maxxis bin ich durch  der schrott hält ja nix aus 
bei der nächsten tour nehme ich mein navi mit


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. April 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich war ja heute der depp des tages  auf der suche nach euch hatte ich noch einen platten im nirgendwo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na Na Na Schade das wir uns knapp verpasst haben
Dich und Deine Säge haben wir vermisst....
Schön das Dich die Pannen noch so lange aufgehalten haben
Du mußtest Du noch sägen &  rücken....
LG, G-K-R

@jimiderbayer
Schade wg. Uhrzeit und so.......sonst wären 2 Lefty´s am Start gewesen


----------



## waldhase (5. April 2010)

Mensch was für ein Wetter, sogar mit Sonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. April 2010)

ja.. Lefty hin, Lefty her  Bin auf dem Sothenberg gewesen, die Rüsselseuche hat dort zugeschlagen!! Der Schwarzkittel hat ganze Arbeit geleistet. Über den langen Downhill sollte erstmal ein Regiment "Longfoot" wandern biete mich da an, habe Schuhgröße 45


----------



## Stingray1983 (6. April 2010)

Zum Thema Navi möchte ich noch das geilste was ich bisher gefunden haben vorstellen. (Alle die kein Iphone haben, müssen sich jetzt entweder ärgern wenn sie es lesen oder den Beitrag überlesen )

Ich hab die IPhone APP Motion X GPS mal ausprobiert. Einfach nur Geil!
Zeichnet die Route auf die man fährt. Man kann jederzeit sehen wie hoch man grad ist, die durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von jeweils 2 minuten, und am ende bekommt man alles grafisch ausgewertet und kann die daten auch noch per mail verschicken. der empfänger kann sich die route dann bei google maps angucken. außerdem kann man wegpunkte setzen und zu den wegpunkten fotos schießen. natürlich kann man nebenbei auch die ganze zeit musik mit der ipod funktion hören.

hier mal der inhalt einer mail, wenn man es weiterleitet. Um die Route zu sehen, einfach auf den Google Maps Link klicken.

Der Max wert stimmt nicht. und die durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit auch nicht. der fahrradtacho sagt bei max 50 und bei schnitt 20. muss daran liegen dass er gemittelte werte von den 2min pro positionsprüfung verwendet. die genauigkeit entspricht 15-35 meter

*Name:* 
         Track 001 
*Date:* 
         06.04.2010 2:40 pm 
*Map:*
  (valid until May 6, 2010) 
Google   Maps 
*Distance:* 
         21,3 kilometers 
*Elapsed Time:* 
         1:16:38 
*Avg Speed:* 
         16,7 km/h 
*Max Speed:* 
         37,0 km/h 
*Avg Pace:* 
         03' 36" per km 
*Min Altitude:* 
         115 m 
*Max Altitude:* 
         265 m 
*Start Time:* 
         2010-04-06T12:40:42Z 
*Start Location:*

         Latitude:
         52.159261º N 

         Longitude:
         9.963566º E 
*End Location:*

         Latitude:
         52.158842º N 

         Longitude:
         9.963478º E


----------



## Ripgid (6. April 2010)

@patrick

sehr geil, hast du die kostenpflichtige version gekauft? habe bislang nur die Lite version probiert, aber da kann man nur einen Track speichern.

Auch die zurückgelegten Höhenmeter lassen sich in einer grafischen kurve darstellen. Dort wird alle 3 minuten ein Wert genommen, was völlig ausreichend ist.

Kannst ja mal die .kmz datei hochladen, dann können die anderen sie sich im Google Earth ansehen. Hier mal meinen Track zur Anschauung: Tonkuhle, Innersteufer, Marienburg, Söhre, Tosmar (Canyontrail), und auf dem Rückweg noch am Gelben Turm vorbei:

http://www.fileuploadx.de/13955

Open(street)Map kann ich dir als App auch empfehlen, dort sind ebenfalls sehr viele Rad- und Schleichwege eingetragen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. April 2010)

lad mal die runde von uns hoch


----------



## Stingray1983 (6. April 2010)

das mit dem kmz muss ich nochma ausprobieren. gibts da nen unterschied zwischen dem link den ich in der tabelle zu google maps veröffentlich habe und der kmz datei? ich hab bei share einfach per e-mail verschicken benutzt. dann macht er selbständig nen google maps link draus. und da gibts ja auch die sattellit ansicht wenns denn sein soll. aber auch gelände und karte. schade dass er bei der methode nicht die graphen für höhenmeter und durschnittliche geschwindigkeit mit exportiert

ps: mein phone is jailbraked  also ja ich schätze ich hab die bezahlversion. er läd jetzt schon 3,5 stunden die kartendaten für den offline betrieb runter. von hildesheim nord quer über den galgenberg bis nach bad salzdetfurth. und das für jeden zoom level. wollte vorhin im wald mal nachschauen wie das aussieht, aber da hatte er nur edge und kam mit dem kartenmaterial laden nicht vorwärts.


----------



## jaamaa (6. April 2010)

Stingray1983 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Navi möchte ich noch das geilste was ich bisher gefunden haben vorstellen. (Alle die kein Iphone haben, müssen sich jetzt entweder ärgern wenn sie es lesen oder den Beitrag überlesen )



Jo, supi! Gibt es aber für WM-Handys schon seit Jahren.

Und das Gute daran: die Werte und Geschwindigkeiten stimmen und es ist auf ein paar Meter genau.
Außerdem kann man sich OSM Karten einladen, denn wer braucht schon abseits der Straße Google Maps? 

.


----------



## Ripgid (6. April 2010)

Stingray1983 schrieb:


> das mit dem kmz muss ich nochma ausprobieren. gibts da nen unterschied zwischen dem link den ich in der tabelle zu google maps veröffentlich habe und der kmz datei? ich hab bei share einfach per e-mail verschicken benutzt. dann macht er selbständig nen google maps link draus. und da gibts ja auch die sattellit ansicht wenns denn sein soll. aber auch gelände und karte. schade dass er bei der methode nicht die graphen für höhenmeter und durschnittliche geschwindigkeit mit exportiert
> 
> ps: mein phone is jailbraked  also ja ich schätze ich hab die bezahlversion. er läd jetzt schon 3,5 stunden die kartendaten für den offline betrieb runter. von hildesheim nord quer über den galgenberg bis nach bad salzdetfurth. und das für jeden zoom level. wollte vorhin im wald mal nachschauen wie das aussieht, aber da hatte er nur edge und kam mit dem kartenmaterial laden nicht vorwärts.



ja, im grunde nimmt sich das nichts. Finde Google earth einfach praktischer und schneller als eine Karte im Webbrowser. Normalerweise sendet er die 2 Dateien (.gpx und .kmz) ja mit der Email über den "share"-button.

hier mal der link zu der von Benni angesprochenen Runde vom Samstag. Habe allerdings nen bock geschossen und irgendwie führt da noch eine Linie nach himmelstühr. Bedienerfehler  dadurch zerreissts natürlich auch die Statistik.

http://maps.google.com/?t=p&z=15&ll...gps/host/4e4fa3fe-99e7-4b3d-a7e8-38401efbce77

Aso, du hastn Jailbreak. Na gut, da habe ich mich noch nicht drangewagt, da ich nen vertrag mit T-mobile habe. Online ist die kiste eh 24/7, da brauche ich auch keine offline version. Funk-/GPS-löcher habe ich noch keine gefunden 

den Graphen für die Höhenmeter konnte ich auch noch nicht heraus-exportieren. Vielleicht kommt das mal mit dem Update.

Ride On...


----------



## oxysept (6. April 2010)

Wo es hier gerade ums Navigieren und das Aufzeichnen von Tracks mit Handys geht:
Ich suche ein Programm für ein Symbian S60 Handy (Nokia 5800) das mit Topographischen-Karten im Maßstab 1:25.000 arbeitet. 
Es sollte touchscreenkompatibel sein und ohne Onlinezugriff auskommen.
(MagicMaps2Go läuft nur auf Handys mit WindowsMobil als Betriebssystem, sonst würde ich das bevorzugen. Gibt es vergleichbare Alternativen?
OSM kommt nicht in Frage; Kartenbild und -genaugikeit gefallen mir nicht.)

@ Ripgid und Frorider: 
Eure Samstagtour hat euch (fast) direkt an meiner Haustür vorbei geführt. Warum seit ihr zwischendurch eigentlich soviel Straße gefahren ?


----------



## Ripgid (6. April 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> @ Ripgid und Frorider:
> Eure Samstagtour hat euch (fast) direkt an meiner Haustür vorbei geführt. Warum seit ihr zwischendurch eigentlich soviel Straße gefahren ?



ja, das hatte Benni auch erwähnt. Der hohe Straßenanteil ist wohl eher auf unsere mangelhafte Kondition zurückzuführen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stingray1983 (7. April 2010)

Erst hab ich noch gedacht der knick nach himmelsthür kann ja so schlimm nicht sein  aber der ist ja heftig


----------



## fabolousfab (7. April 2010)

Moinsen! 
Komme aus Hildesheim und bin beim surfen auf diesen thread gestoßen. Bin zwar gerade erst dabei mir eine Bike zuzulegen aber wollte trotzdem mal hallo sagen !


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. April 2010)

Salve, 
wir grüßen zurück

Jetzt nur noch ein bike ordern und schon kann es los gehen:

Wir haben ein tolles MTB-Revier hier, für alle (CC, AM, DH...) ist was dabei....

Bis bald im Wald,

G-K-R


----------



## MasterAss (7. April 2010)

So, da bin ich wieder!
Nach längerer Foren-Abstinenz, verschuldet durch Bachelor-Arbeit, neuen Job etc., bin ich ab sofort wieder aktiv.

Ich musste 4 Monate auf´s Biken verzichten, u.a. auch wg. dem Schnee. Aber ich habe ich die Zeit auch genutzt um meinem Hobel endlich mal pulvern zu lassen.

Farbe ist RAL 6018 geworden, die Pulverarbeiten wurden von Gleiss Rahmenbau in Pattensen gemacht.



Jetzt fehlt nur noch die neue Canyon-Sattelklemme mit weißem Gummi und die Kind Shock Sattelstütze.

Die erste Ausfahrt habe ich auch schon hinter mir und jaaaaaaa ich war echt im Arsch  Aber ich habe jetzt (dank neuer Arbeit) endlich wieder mehr Zeit für´s Biken...


----------



## Molo (7. April 2010)

schöönes Ding 

Dann mal viel Spaß damit


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. April 2010)

@ fabolousfab: Dann mal herzlich willkommen.

@ MasterAss: Sieht stimmig aus, die Farbkombination gefällt mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (7. April 2010)

Mensch das ist ja klasse, radeln ohne hinterher Rad putzen.....klasse, so kann es bleiben.
Viel Spaß im Wald!
WH


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. April 2010)

Hey Master, an Dich musste ich vorhin denken Bin den MasterAss-Trail runter!! Geile Farbe!


----------



## enemy111 (7. April 2010)

was war dass denn für eine riesen AM Gruppe ( oder was auch immer ) heute um 18:00 uhr an der Waldquelle / Hi. ? Bestimmt 20-25 Leute !


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. April 2010)

Das müsste die Gruppe vom RSC gewesen sein.
Die treffen sich glaube ich immer mittwochs 18Uhr dort.
Dienstags 18Uhr trifft sich seit diesem Dienstag wieder die MTB Gruppe vorm Elan. Letztes Jahr ist die Gruppe noch mittwochs gestartet, dieses Jahr dienstags. Bin da schon öfter mitgefahren letztes Jahr, hat immer Spaß gemacht. Fahren auch oft über den Tosmar. Beim RSC bin ich noch nie mitgefahren, aber mal sehen, vielleicht finde ich ja Zeit.


----------



## Bogeyman (7. April 2010)

Endlich wieder Wärme und schönes Wetter, dass musste genutzt werden.



 





 







...und zum ersten Mal habe ich doch glatt fremde Reifenspuren auf dem Trail gesehen. Also wer ist noch im Osterwald unterwegs?!? Bitte melden


----------



## fabolousfab (8. April 2010)

nabend! freu mich schon auf die Touren im Wald. Und das ganze direkt vor der Haustür!
...Kann man sich eig auch mit nem Hardtail auf die Pisten um Hi trauen?!

...und sind hier Leute bereit anderen die sich nicht auskennen paar Strecken zu zeigen?!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (8. April 2010)

@Bogeyman: Richtig fette Bilder! Wo ist das genau?

@fabolousfab: Klar kann man sich auch mit einem Hardtail auf die Hildesheimer Trails wagen! Geht sogar sehr gut, fahre selbst eins.
Gibt hier einige, die sich gut auskennen auf den Trails, ich gehöre eher nicht dazu, aber die eine oder andere Strecke könnte ich dir schon zeigen. Und wenn wir uns verfahren wirds genau so eine lustige Runde wie mit infineon =D


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. April 2010)

fabolousfab schrieb:


> ...und sind hier Leute bereit anderen die sich nicht auskennen paar Strecken zu zeigen?!



jo! Na sicher Aber auskennen tue ich mich auch nicht richtig


----------



## trailking84 (8. April 2010)

@fabolousfab: können dir einige strecken zeigen. kommt auch immer drauf an was du fahren willst. wir sind eher im Freeride bereich unterwegs und kennen nen paar schicke strecken. und mit nem hardtail biste heir bestens bedient. fullys so ab 170 mm sind hier zuviel des guten denke ich, aber macht auch mit den dingern spass ;-)


----------



## oxysept (8. April 2010)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> ...und zum ersten Mal habe ich doch glatt fremde Reifenspuren auf dem Trail gesehen. Also wer ist noch im Osterwald unterwegs?!? Bitte melden



Ich bin zwar nicht der Verursacher der von dir gesichteten Reifenspuren, 
hätte aber Lust mal eine Runde im Osterwald/Kleinen Deister zu drehen.

Solange ich noch mit dem Semesterticket umsonst Bahn fahren kann und nur fürs Rad 
die 4,50 pro Tag bezahlen muss komme ich gerne mit dem Zug nach Elze (oder wie auch immer der nächste Bahnhof heißt) 
und du zeigst mir mal die Gegend.

Kannst dich ja melden wenn du Zeit hast und das Wetter einigermaßen ist! (Ich habe z.B. Mittwochs immer vorlesungsfrei .)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (8. April 2010)

komm am WE wer nach thale ich und molo werden wohl da sein


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (8. April 2010)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


>




"As long as you've got the bar, you've got the control?" Fällt mir dazu nur ein =D


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. April 2010)

Benni auf welcher Müllhalde warste da?


----------



## --->freak<--- (8. April 2010)

verrate ich nicht  sry .. kann ich nicht machen das darf auf garkeinen fall offiziel werden wo des ist


----------



## eisenarsch (8. April 2010)

Deponie Heinde


----------



## --->freak<--- (8. April 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Deponie Heinde



 ne das ist nur ein abgerissenes haus igent wo im nirgent wo


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. April 2010)

360er







first step


----------



## --->freak<--- (8. April 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> 360er
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 so weit wird es niemals kommen ..  1. werde ich es nie können 2. will ich es garnicht können und 3. schon garnicht mit dem rad


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (8. April 2010)

Klar.. ein 360 Drop ist doch nicht soo schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. April 2010)

nix drop, the real one!



--->freak<--- schrieb:


> so weit wird es niemals kommen ..  1. werde ich es nie können 2. will ich es garnicht können und 3. schon garnicht mit dem rad



Don`t worry!
 Du bist jung, die richtige Rampe ist schnell geschüppt,

und den Bademeister mach ich natürlich!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (8. April 2010)

Klar Drop-360, beim Winterberger Roadgap!


----------



## tisch (9. April 2010)

Mahlzeit

ich lese hier schon ne Weile mit, doch nun hab ich endlich mal die Zeit gefunden mich mal vorzustellen.
Ich bin Timo, 17 Jahre alt, mache eine Ausbildung zum Werkzeugmechaniker, wohne in Emmerke und fahre ein Ghost Fr 600.
Das Biken ist für mich eher nur der Ausgleich zum rc car fahren welches dann doch schon ein wenig ruhiger ist.
Thomas (Ripgid) müsste mich evt. schon kennen.

joa... das sollte es erstma zur person sein... 

PS. habe ich vorhin vor der Werner von Siemens in der Rathausstraße gegen 13uhr einen von euch mit einem Lefty gesehen? 

MfG Timo


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (9. April 2010)

Moin, moin!
Dann auch dir ein herzliches Willkommen hier von mir =D 
Hab mir bei deinen Bildern mal deinen Hometrail angeschaut, sieht interessant aus, bin ich bewusst noch nicht gefahren. Kannst mir den bei Gelegenheit ja mal zeigen


----------



## Tasse666 (9. April 2010)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> komm am WE wer nach thale ich und molo werden wohl da sein



Hi,
ich muss jetzt mal doof fragen, wurden diese Bilder in und um Hildesheim gemacht?
Ich bin jetzt endlich fertig mit Bund, kann weiter studieren und wieder öfters in HI und Umgebung unterwegs.
Suche immer noch ein paar Trails die man auch gut mit 200mm vorne und hinten fahren könnte.
Wo ich bis jetzt unterwegs war, musste ich immer ganz schön trampeln um überhaupt auf Schwung zu kommen. 
Würde mich über ein kleines "Feedback" freuen


----------



## Ripgid (9. April 2010)

Mahlzeit,

ja doch, ich denke ich kann deinen Namen einem Gesicht zuordnen... 

Grüße



tisch schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> ich lese hier schon ne Weile mit, doch nun hab ich endlich mal die Zeit gefunden mich mal vorzustellen.
> Ich bin Timo, 17 Jahre alt, mache eine Ausbildung zum Werkzeugmechaniker, wohne in Emmerke und fahre ein Ghost Fr 600.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (9. April 2010)

also der Trail liegt im Gisener Wald wenn man von Emmerke einen der Feldwege hochfährt und dann kommt man in Himmelsthür im Neubaugebiet raus. Ist aber ziemlich kurz und gefährlich rutschig, da da kaum einer langfährt.

Thomas, das letzte mal habe ich dich glaube beim Hallenrennen im März gesehen. Bzw hin und wieder auch in der Schule.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (9. April 2010)

tisch schrieb:


> also der Trail liegt im Gisener Wald wenn man von Emmerke einen der Feldwege hochfährt und dann kommt man in Himmelsthür im Neubaugebiet raus. Ist aber ziemlich kurz und gefährlich rutschig, da da kaum einer langfährt.




Ahh weiß jetzt welcher das ist. Liegt auch auf meinem Hometrail, habs eben nur nicht erkannt.
Fährste davor immer den Kammweg?


----------



## ollibolli (9. April 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Ahh weiß jetzt welcher das ist. Liegt auch auf meinem Hometrail, habs eben nur nicht erkannt.
> Fährste davor immer den Kammweg?



wollen wir uns darauf einigen, dass das unser Hometrail da ist? Ich habs nämlich gleich erkannt 
Ich fahre viel am Osterberg und Giesener Wald, weil mein Bengel zu faul ist ne richtige Tour zu fahren - er ist 17 und schafft mit seiner Raucherlunge maximal 15 Km 
Vor allem lieben wir die Schlucht zwischen Osterberg und Emmerke - am Dienstag hatten wir "schweres" Gerät dabei und haben einen Teil der Wege freigemacht

Grüsse aus Hth

Olli


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. April 2010)

@tasse: alle Fotos sind in den Bergen von Alfeld entstanden.
Das obere ist Top Secret, das andere ist Gerzer Schlag, aber dort ist momentan Bike Verbot, der Pächter hat wohl schon mit der Polizei telefoniert.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (9. April 2010)

ollibolli schrieb:


> wollen wir uns darauf einigen, dass das unser Hometrail da ist? Ich habs nämlich gleich erkannt
> Ich fahre viel am Osterberg und Giesener Wald, weil mein Bengel zu faul ist ne richtige Tour zu fahren - er ist 17 und schafft mit seiner Raucherlunge maximal 15 Km
> Vor allem lieben wir die Schlucht zwischen Osterberg und Emmerke - am Dienstag hatten wir "schweres" Gerät dabei und haben einen Teil der Wege freigemacht
> 
> ...




Okay, ich bin bereit dir einen Teil *MEINES(!!!)* Hometrails abzugeben 
Wo genau in Hth wohnst du denn? Habe hier noch nie jemanden gesehen?
17 Jahre und schon eine Raucherlunge! Na den Bengel bekommen wir fit  Wenn er Lust hat kann er sich mal bei mir melden, dann drehe ich mit ihm eine gemütliche Tour =)


----------



## Bogeyman (9. April 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> @Bogeyman: Richtig fette Bilder! Wo ist das genau?



Ist im östlichen Osterwald so Klostergut Wülfinghausen ganz grob. Ist ein kleiner Trail der am Königsstuhl und der Bahrenburg (mit oder ohne "H"?!?) vorbei führt. Leider nicht sehr lang, aber halt das Highlight meiner Abend-/Hausrunde.




oxysept schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht der Verursacher der von dir gesichteten Reifenspuren,
> hätte aber Lust mal eine Runde im Osterwald/Kleinen Deister zu drehen.
> 
> Solange ich noch mit dem Semesterticket umsonst Bahn fahren kann und nur fürs Rad
> ...



Schade, bin eigentlich auch noch auf der Suche der mir ein paar mehr Trails zeigt. Zu 99% gibts im Osterwald (östlicher Teil) leider nur Forstautobahnen und dann halt noch 2 schmale Wanderwege. Der eine ist ja auf den Fotos zu sehen und der andere vernichtet auf 300m Länge ca. 200 HM (alles nur geschätzt)... das ist mit dem CCler schon echt nicht mehr schön. Im Kleinen Deister war ich auch noch nicht so oft, aber leider auch sehr viele Forstautobahnen 
Für mehr hat bis jetzt die Kondition nicht gereicht. *schäm*


----------



## --->freak<--- (9. April 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @tasse: alle Fotos sind in den Bergen von Alfeld entstanden.
> Das obere ist Top Secret, das andere ist Gerzer Schlag, aber dort ist momentan Bike Verbot, der Pächter hat wohl schon mit der Polizei telefoniert.



ja kein sress machen man sollte sich nur beim steb up und 9 m double in der gegend aufhalten und rucksäcke griffbereit halten


----------



## jaamaa (9. April 2010)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Ich fahre viel am Osterberg und Giesener Wald, weil mein Bengel zu faul ist ne richtige Tour zu fahren - er ist 17 und schafft mit seiner Raucherlunge maximal 15 Km



Motivationsprobleme? Hier mal eine ganz neue Sichtweise.



_Zitat von *jaamaa*

 
__ Das wichtigste  ist hier, besonders wenn man in der Gruppe fährt, dass besonders  diese die altersentsprechende Leistungfähigkeit des Schwächsten  berücksichtigt. 
__
Zitat von* FlatterAugust*_
 _Genau. Es ist für Vierzehnjährige nicht sonderlich erheiternd, und  trainingsmethodisch wenig effektiv, im CC-Kriechgang stundenlang  zwischen alternden Egomanen rumzueiern.
 


_Also habe ich ihm empfohlen einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen, für alle unter 18. Vielleicht können Sie sich dort unter Gleichgesinnten aufraffen_. _Also los, los.... 

*U18-Thread für Salzgitter und Umgebung  **...ONLY U18-Members...*
_ 
.
_


----------



## ollibolli (10. April 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Okay, ich bin bereit dir einen Teil *MEINES(!!!)* Hometrails abzugeben
> Wo genau in Hth wohnst du denn? Habe hier noch nie jemanden gesehen?
> 17 Jahre und schon eine Raucherlunge! Na den Bengel bekommen wir fit  Wenn er Lust hat kann er sich mal bei mir melden, dann drehe ich mit ihm eine gemütliche Tour =)



Ach, dann behalt doch lieber den ganzen Trail und sieh zu, dass dort kein Äste rumliegen und ich ungehindert fahren kann 

Wo ich in Hth wohne? Schau mal in mein Album, dann müsstest du es eigentlich wissen. Und selbst?

Die Raucherlunge ist heute brav 32km bis auf den Tosmar gefahren - er muss wohl erst lernen, dass vor einem Downhill ein Uphill kommt 

Wer war denn heute um 13:00 oben auf dem Tosmar und hat sich mit dem Rollstuhlfahrer  ja ein Rollstuhlfahrer mit Elektroantrieb über befahrbare Wege unterhalten? Die sind dann von der Hütte aus in Richtung Gipfelkreuz hochgefahren - es sah nicht gerade ungefährlich aus, da das Teil ständig umkippen wollte...


----------



## ollibolli (10. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Motivationsprobleme? Hier mal eine ganz neue Sichtweise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, sooo schwach ist er ja nicht - er steigt nur mitten in einer Steigung vom Rad, weil er meint, dass er nicht mehr kann. Nach ein paar Metern wird ihm das zu Blöd und radelt wie ein irrer den Berg hoch und kommt dann doch vor mir an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (10. April 2010)

Kommt wer morgen mit in den galgenberg? und danach Richtung Waldquelle mit?

Fahre gegen 10 Uhr an der Steingrube los


----------



## waldhase (11. April 2010)

Moin, mal sehen vielleicht fahren wir heute mal in Richtung Galgenberg. 
*
-Ist der Weg von der BAB-Raststätte Richtung Galgenberg frei? 
-Ist der Trail vom Kamp Richtung Wendhausen B6 frei?
* 
Das Regenradar sieht ganz OK aus - viel Spaß im Wald!
WH.


----------



## waldhase (11. April 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Moin, mal sehen vielleicht fahren wir heute mal in Richtung Galgenberg.
> *
> -Ist der Weg von der BAB-Raststätte Richtung Galgenberg frei?
> Ja ist frei
> ...


*
Vielen Dank *


----------



## oxysept (11. April 2010)

Da hier hin und wieder Fotos vom Rosstrappendownhill bei Thale auftauchen und die Gegend dort wirklich super zum Biken geeignet ist hier mal ein paar Fotos vom Bodetal:


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. April 2010)

So, sind hier alle Schönwetterfahrer?
Wetter war Anfangs etwas Regnerisch, wurde aber besser, der Boden war mit Minions teils etwas rutschig, aber aht trotzdem Laune gemacht.
Biker haben wir so net getroffen, außer einen mit Sonntagsklamotten und nem Big Hit in blau, in der Goslarschenlandstraße.
Kurz danach sprach und eine junges hübsches mädel an wo man hier noch so DH fahren kann. schön das auch mal die Frauenquote hier in Hi hochgehalten wird.

greetz Benni


----------



## Ripgid (11. April 2010)

@Benni

genau, die Junge Dame möge sich hier mal zu erkennen geben!

Bilder sind nicht so dolle geworden, hier mal paar gute rausgesucht:






















Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. April 2010)

die Landung vom Double sollte mal so 1-2m weiter nach hinten gesetzt werden

@thomas: schick mal die Fotos per mail


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. April 2010)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Ach, dann behalt doch lieber den ganzen Trail und sieh zu, dass dort kein Äste rumliegen und ich ungehindert fahren kann
> 
> Wo ich in Hth wohne? Schau mal in mein Album, dann müsstest du es eigentlich wissen. Und selbst?




Schonmal was von Wegenutzungsgebühr gehört? 

Dürfte irgendwo an der Pauluskirche sein, richtig?
Ich wohne im Ahnekamp, direkt am Schleitweg.



Wen habe ich gegen 15:45 in Hth am Bahnübergang gesehen (bin mit dem Auto vorbei gefahren)? Einer hatte ein schwarzes Canyon(?) und einen Fullface Helm, der andere ein oranges Cheetah und der dritte ein schwarzes Rad, Marke konnte ich nicht erkennen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. April 2010)

Der mit dem Cheeta könnte Bodi gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailking84 (11. April 2010)

Der mit dem cheeta war Schorse. Die haben ne runde im osterberg gedreht. aber wer ist den am gelben turm im anlieger hängen geblieben??? also da kommt man auch mit highroller bei dem boden durch. zum double lieber ben: die strecke ist zum üben da und darauf ausgelegt das sich auch noobs rantasten können.


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. April 2010)

Im Anlieger ist von uns keiner Hängengeblieben, da wir ihn nicht gefahren sind.,
Das mit der Landung ist ja net so willt, braucht man da ja eigentlich auch net.
Achja nach dem Double ist auf der rechten Seite gleich nen Drop, hat den mal einer gemacht? irgendwie fehlt da ne Anfahrt.


----------



## --->freak<--- (12. April 2010)

bääm geiles WE 









sogar ne fotografin anner hand gehabt die nur fotos von mir und molo gemacht hat 


@ ben man ihr habt euch ja geiles wetter ausgesucht


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (12. April 2010)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> bääm geiles WE
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SOLCHE BILDER GEHÖREN ZITIERT!
Hab mein Höschen allein beim Angucken von dem oberen Bild voll gemacht =s


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. April 2010)

geile Bild Quali, deine Fotografin sollte immer mitkommen


----------



## fabolousfab (12. April 2010)

geile pics! wo wurden die aufgenommen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (12. April 2010)

fabolousfab schrieb:


> geile pics! wo wurden die aufgenommen?!



das ist in thale (sachesen gas geb)  

nächstes WE is sie wieder da


----------



## trailking84 (12. April 2010)

Ja den Drop sind wa schon. Musst ziemlich ziehen das de nicht nach vorn über gehst. weiter hinten ist noch nen zweiter drop der schon ne nummer grösser ist. wie gesagt, wir bauen nach und nach weiter. 
das mit dem double ist auch nur so ne nebenlösung gewesen. normal passt das ding da nicht hin aber wir behalten ihn.
Gruss an alle die morgen und übermorgen kein frei haben  ich bin dann ab 13 uhr oben. wenn wer mit will, melden!!!


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. April 2010)

In Batze sind sie wieder am bauen, @Timon / Fabio: gibs schon Fotos, erzählt mal was nun allles gebaut wird.


----------



## eisenarsch (12. April 2010)

trailking84 schrieb:


> Der mit dem cheeta war Schorse.



ist er denn wieder fit ?


----------



## scrabby (12. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

mein Name ist Niklas, gehöre zu der Bad Salzdetfurther Downhill-Truppe, bin 17 Jahre alt und noch Schüler und lese hier schon seit einiger Zeit still und heimlich mit. 
Ich fahre zusammen David, Felix (vlt kennt ihr die, David fährt ein 2009er Giant Glory und Felix ein rotes Last Herb) und eben auch Fabio und Timon (die dürften zumindest Ben bekannt sein) in den Bergen rund um Batze (Grießberg, Tosmarberg, manchmal die Freeridespots in Hi und am südlichem Sothenberg, wo wir einen Single-Trail ganz nett ausgebaut haben).

Was den Bikepark in Batze angeht sieht es so aus, dass das Gelände weitestgehend abgeholzt wurde und nun angefangen wurde Erde grob zu verteilen. Weiter mit dem Bau der einzelnen Strecken geht es erst, wenn Zuschüsse vom Land eingetroffen sind, uns wird aber nochmal bescheid gesagt, damit wir beim Bauen, Shapen, etc. selbst Hand anlegen können .

Achja, ich selber fahre eine weißes Duncon Cane Corso von 2008.

Viele Grüße, 
Niklas


----------



## trailking84 (12. April 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ist er denn wieder fit ?



naja so lala. rücken hat er immer noch(deswegen nur mit dem fully unterwegs) aber er knüpft langsam an seine alte fahrperformence an


----------



## JesKacz (13. April 2010)

Heute Abend um 18.00h startet wieder eine MTB Gruppe vom Elan in Hildesheim. Werde heute auch wieder am Start sein. Letze Woche war schon recht spaßig. Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann gerne kommen, eine Mitgliedschaft im Elan ist nicht notwindig.

Grüße


----------



## MasterAss (13. April 2010)

Ist denn in Badze auch wieder etwas Rund um den Trail am Aussichtsturm geplant? Das wäre mal ne Maßnahme...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (13. April 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Heute Abend um 18.00h startet wieder eine MTB Gruppe vom Elan in Hildesheim. Werde heute auch wieder am Start sein. Letze Woche war schon recht spaßig. Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann gerne kommen, eine Mitgliedschaft im Elan ist nicht notwindig.
> 
> Grüße




Werde wahrscheinlich auch wieder mit dabei sein, wenn Joel mir den Inbus für die beknackte Schraubachse vorbei bringt


----------



## JesKacz (13. April 2010)

Wer auch immer Joel ist, mach bitte den Inbus klar.

Na denn vielleicht bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. April 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Heute Abend um 18.00h startet wieder eine MTB Gruppe vom Elan in Hildesheim. Werde heute auch wieder am Start sein. Letze Woche war schon recht spaßig. Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann gerne kommen, eine Mitgliedschaft im Elan ist nicht notwindig.
> 
> Grüße



Salve,
ich war übrigens letzte Woche  der Gastfahrer der früh ins Bett mußte

Mal schauen ob es heute klappt...

LG, Günther


----------



## JesKacz (13. April 2010)

@Günther

Ich weiss..., hätte bestimmt auch noch was gesagt.

Habe erst krampfhaft überlegt, woher ich Dich kenne... dann fiel der Groschen. 

Ist mit Deiner Kette wieder alles i.O.? Hast Du das mittlere Ritzel schon getauscht?


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. April 2010)

Hallo zussammen mitte Mai sind einige neue Bike DVD's erhältlich.
Ihr könnt jetzt bei mir per pm vorordern.
Bezahlung wie gewohnt per Vorkasse, Auslieferung Mitte Mai.

Unter anderem gibs die Filme:

Follow Me http://www.anthillfilms.com/content/videos/follow-me-shorts/Matt- Hunter-Interview/ für den Preis von 28eur plus Versand

AWESOME LAND: WOMAN OF DIRT - coming in may - Preis noch unbekannt
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIPsY3oERsI"]YouTube- Women Of Dirt Official Movie Trailer[/nomedia]

HERE WE GO AGAIN - coming end of april - 25eur plus Versand
http://video.mpora.fr/watch/ir2KRZWS8/

THE ENTREE - coming end of april - 25eur plus Versand
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCaeDoKZ_AE&feature=channel"]YouTube- Sam Hill - The Entree - OFFICIAL MTB Teaser - Black Phoenix Films[/nomedia]


Versand 4eur

Also, fleißíg ordern.

Ride On
Benni


----------



## fabolousfab (13. April 2010)

So, Bike gekauft und heute erste Runde am Bergschlösschen und zum Hohnsen gedreht. ...die Gruppe vom Elan war ja ganz schön groß....


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. April 2010)

Salve,
ups, wo hast Du uns gesehen? Gleich hinten dran und los
Wir haben es ganz schön krachen lassen und sind die Hildesheimer dirt- und DH-Spots abgefahren, echt abgefahren
LG, G-K-R

PS: Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike


----------



## fabolousfab (13. April 2010)

Seid nen Meter an nem Kumpel und mir vorbei. standen oben auf nem Sprung als ihr 2 Runden auf der Strecke gedreht habt wo die 2 Steilkurven sind...


----------



## Harvester (14. April 2010)

6 Wochen ohne I-net sind vorbei - here we go again


----------



## Molo (14. April 2010)

welcome back  um 3:41


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. April 2010)

average.stalker schrieb:


> erst wars auch nur ne verrückte idee. dann mal eins probe gefahren und für gut befunden, dann mit dem MTB durch die Stadt und für machbar befunden, aber mit dem trecker keinen spaß gehabt
> also: ein ding mit asphalttrennscheiben geholt.
> 
> 
> ...


Salve,
was macht das Heizen durch das boomende Verkehrsgewusel?
Ihr seid ja zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort:
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/soziales/0,1518,688856,00.html
Also, auch Euch viel Erfolg
LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (14. April 2010)

ihre Seite


----------



## JesKacz (14. April 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> ups, wo hast Du uns gesehen? Gleich hinten dran und los
> Wir haben es ganz schön krachen lassen und sind die Hildesheimer dirt- und DH-Spots abgefahren, echt abgefahren
> LG, G-K-R
> ...


 

Ja, war sehr lustig! Auch wenn meine Bremse kurzzeitig etwas gequalmt hat... vergessen die neuen Beläge anzufahren... Ich hoffe, ich habe sie nicht fertig gemacht.

Die Jungs in den Orangenen Shirts gehen gut ab, da ist kein Kraut gewachsen.

Nächste Woche werde ich es wohl leider nicht schaffen.

Nachher werde ich Mimine im Chariot angurten und noch ein bisschen Radeln. Schönes Wetter heute!


----------



## scrabby (14. April 2010)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ist denn in Badze auch wieder etwas Rund um den Trail am Aussichtsturm geplant? Das wäre mal ne Maßnahme...




Falls du den Kabusturm und den R9 meinst ist nichts geplant, vor rund 2 Jahren wurden wir dort nämlich von den Waldbestitzern mit über den weg gefällten Bäumen und Anzeigen vertrieben.
An der Südseite vom Sothenberg haben wir nen ganz netten Trail ausgebaut, allerdings ist er recht kurz, also so ne minute.
Wenn du mal nach Badze fährst kann ich dir den mal zeigen.


----------



## MasterAss (15. April 2010)

scrabby schrieb:


> Falls du den Kabusturm und den R9 meinst ist nichts geplant, vor rund 2 Jahren wurden wir dort nämlich von den Waldbestitzern mit über den weg gefällten Bäumen und Anzeigen vertrieben.
> An der Südseite vom Sothenberg haben wir nen ganz netten Trail ausgebaut, allerdings ist er recht kurz, also so ne minute.
> Wenn du mal nach Badze fährst kann ich dir den mal zeigen.



Vielleicht am Samstag? Weiß ich aber noch nicht so genau... Würde ich einen Fullface benötigen? Das ist immer ne Schlepperei und mein neuer Rucksack lässt noch auf sich warten.


----------



## eisenarsch (15. April 2010)

sucht jemand zufällig ein bike ? ich hätte welche übrig 






[/URL][/IMG]
500 euro





[/URL][/IMG]
1000 euro
beide rahmen haben die größe L
in meinem kranken hirn dreht gerade das hier fleißig seine runden


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. April 2010)

Jo, das ist was... einfach mal zum "gucken" hinfahren!! Am besten nach einer zum-kotzen-stressigen Arbeitswoche!! Die Kurbel beißt sich aber an dem Rad... würde ich direkt vor Ort wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (15. April 2010)

ja shimano muß weg  ich sollte solche läden nicht mehr betreten


----------



## trixter78 (15. April 2010)

Moin zusammen.

Kannte den Laden noch gar nicht.
Auch nicht schlecht : http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/product_info.php?info=p3501_Ghost-AMR-Plus-Lector-9000-Bikes-2009.html

Grüße


----------



## JesKacz (15. April 2010)

@trixter

Hammer!!

Mein absolutes Traum-Bike....

Wird wohl leider auch ein Traum bleiben...


----------



## oxysept (15. April 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> in meinem kranken hirn dreht gerade das hier fleißig seine runden


Was hältst du von diesem hier, wäre mein aktueller Favorit; das Cannondale würde mir aber auch gefallen . 
(Das Hardtail bitte nicht verkaufen, so was kann man doch immer mal gebrauchen!)


----------



## enemy111 (15. April 2010)

also mir wäre das ja zu wenig federweg und geo passt auch nicht wirklich


----------



## scrabby (15. April 2010)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Vielleicht am Samstag? Weiß ich aber noch nicht so genau... Würde ich einen Fullface benötigen? Das ist immer ne Schlepperei und mein neuer Rucksack lässt noch auf sich warten.



Samstag würde bei mir auch passen. Den Fullface kannste erstmal weglassen, die Sprünge sind nicht besonders hoch und du kannst sie umfahren. Knieschützer wären jedoch sinnvoll.


----------



## jaamaa (15. April 2010)

scrabby schrieb:


> Den Fullface kannste erstmal weglassen



Hmm?!? Aber denkt dran, wie es dem Raab ergangen ist! 
VIDEO


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. April 2010)

Das Canondale ist in der Tat sehr lecker, aber beim "einfach mal gucken" bitte nicht am Lack lecken 



eisenarsch schrieb:


> Ich habe es unserem Asiaten nachgemacht und mir son Ding bestellt.Was tut man nicht alles bei den Benzinpreisen


 
Ist dein Tankwart schon beleidigt? Werde meinen in Zukunft wohl auch ärgern, hab gestern bei LeineBike was schickes probegefahren.


----------



## Molo (15. April 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Ist dein Tankwart schon beleidigt? Werde meinen in Zukunft wohl auch ärgern, hab gestern bei LeineBike was schickes probegefahren.




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen



Erfüllt sehr gut seinen Zweck 
Irgendwer hat mich damit auch schonmal in der Hildesheimer City gegrüßt


----------



## trailking84 (15. April 2010)

Also das hier wäre mein Favorit. Tour - geht sehr gut, Bergauf - sehr gut und jetzt das wichtige: BERG AB - Bremse auf und los zum fliegen und shredden. Solltet ihr euch mal überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (15. April 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> in meinem kranken hirn dreht gerade das hier fleißig seine runden



Hast du mal über RC1 FS 2010 nachgedacht?
(z.B. FunCorner oder S-Tec)
Günthers Schnapper scheint ausverkauft...

Treffen am Sonntag? Z.B. Kapelle..?


----------



## waldhase (15. April 2010)

Hat jemand eine Idee für einen schicken Trail von der BAB Unterführung Richtung Brockenblick?


----------



## scrabby (15. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hmm?!? Aber denkt dran, wie es dem Raab ergangen ist!
> VIDEO




Naja ich denke schon, dass Masterass im Gegensatz zu Raab mit seinem Fahrrad umgehen kann . Aber wenn er gleich schnell runterbrezeln will, wäre ein FF schon angebracht .


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (16. April 2010)

Hab ich ein Glück, dass ich gerade keine 1000 rumliegen habe, sonst wäre dein schickes rotes Spaßgerät ganz schnell meins, Matze 

Das CD ist sicher ein schnieke Bike, aber das Ghost wär bei dem Preis klar mein Favorit!
Insgesamt eine wertigere Ausstattung und mehr Federweg - ihr wisst ja, Federweg ersetzt Fahrtechnik und ist nur duch noch mehr Federwerg zu ersetzen 

Auf dem Bild markiert steht jetzt ein kleiner Kicker, ca 15m wenn man aus der Rechtskurve auf den Trail kommt. Lässt sich gut springen, ist ne sanfte Landung, die gerade weiter führt, man kann aber auch rechts drum herum fahren. Weiter Bilder folgen demnächst.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. April 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee für einen schicken Trail von der BAB Unterführung Richtung Brockenblick?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 185675


Salve,
mach es nach der heuristischen Methode a la pfädchenfinder
....TRY AND ERROR....

Ich kenne mich da nicht so gut aus; war dort am Di mit der Elan-Gruppe unterwegs und bin einige trails zum ersten Mal gefahren, äh, geflogen
Wenn da nicht immer die Buchen im Weg stehen würden

Trainingsstand? Technik?

LG, G-K-R


----------



## waldhase (16. April 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich da nicht so gut aus; war dort am Di mit der Elan-Gruppe unterwegs und bin einige trails zum ersten Mal gefahren, äh, geflogen
> Wenn da nicht immer die Buchen im Weg stehen würden
> 
> Trainingsstand? Technik?
> ...



Ich habe ja einige Jahre in Itzum gewohnt aber diesen Bereich habe ich einfach noch nicht erkundet. 
Letzten Sonntag sind wir Richtung Brockenblick unterwegs gewesen.
Trainingsstand - ausbaufähig!
Technik - passt.

PS.: Dein Rotwild scheint ausverkauft - war eine gute Wahl!
VG.
WH


----------



## JesKacz (16. April 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> (...)Auf dem Bild markiert steht jetzt ein kleiner Kicker, ca 15m wenn man aus der Rechtskurve auf den Trail kommt. Lässt sich gut springen, ist ne sanfte Landung, die gerade weiter führt, man kann aber auch rechts drum herum fahren. Weiter Bilder folgen demnächst.


 
Finde den Kicker auch in Ordnung. Bin heute Morgen drüber geflogen. Allerdings ist die Charakteristik des Trails doch arg, wie ich finde zum Nachteil verändert. Er ist bei weitem nicht mehr so flowig wie letztes Jahr.

@Waldhase

Wenn Du denn Kammweg in Richtung Brockenblick fährst, solltest Du auf jeden Fall die "Wellenpiste" mit einbauen, ist sehr lustig. Auf dem Kamm gibt es einen Trail, der paralel links zum Forstweg verläuft. (Der Weg, wo immer alles voll mit roten Dachziegeln liegt?!)
Kurz danach kommt eine kleine bergab Rampe. Nach ca. 30 Metern direkt rechts einen kleinen steilen Hügel hoch. Der Rest kommt dahinter automatisch.


----------



## waldhase (16. April 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> @Waldhase
> 
> Wenn Du denn Kammweg in Richtung Brockenblick fährst, solltest Du auf jeden Fall die "Wellenpiste" mit einbauen, ist sehr lustig. Auf dem Kamm gibt es einen Trail, der paralel links zum Forstweg verläuft. (Der Weg, wo immer alles voll mit roten Dachziegeln liegt?!)
> Kurz danach kommt eine kleine bergab Rampe. Nach ca. 30 Metern direkt rechts einen kleinen steilen Hügel hoch. Der Rest kommt dahinter automatisch.



Vielen Dank,
nur den Kammweg möchte ich als Rückweg nutzen, also brauche ich einen Weg von der BAB-Unterführung (oberhalb Uppen) Richtung Brockenblick, da muss es doch Wege geben...
VG.
WH.


----------



## Ripgid (16. April 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Hab ich ein Glück, dass ich gerade keine 1000 rumliegen habe, sonst wäre dein schickes rotes Spaßgerät ganz schnell meins, Matze
> 
> Das CD ist sicher ein schnieke Bike, aber das Ghost wär bei dem Preis klar mein Favorit!
> Insgesamt eine wertigere Ausstattung und mehr Federweg - ihr wisst ja, Federweg ersetzt Fahrtechnik und ist nur duch noch mehr Federwerg zu ersetzen
> ...



ja, den kenne ich.. hatte letztends zumindest den oberen teil etwas vom astwerk befreit. Lässt sich schön fahren, wenn man oben am Restaurant anfängt und dann vom gepflasterten weg (der nach itzum führt) links in den waldrand einbiegt. Der untere Teil ist aber noch stark übersät mit abgesägten Ästen (kurz bevor man den schotter-waldweg kreuzt). Wenn man dann ca. 500m am waldrand weiter fährt, kommt nach der senke noch ein schöner singletrail der parallel zum Waldrand langführt und sich sehr schön fahren lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. April 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> mach es nach der heuristischen Methode a la pfädchenfinder
> ....TRY AND ERROR....
> 
> LG, G-K-R



genau! Für den, mit zukünftigem Brennholz, zugeworfenen Weg, gibt es nun eine Umleitung 
... falls nicht wieder ein redesign durch den Harvester statt fand 
Schaun w'r mal  

Das Schwatte rollt gleich mit Frühjahrsbesohlung los.

Mitfahren? Ruft jetzt an!


----------



## eisenarsch (16. April 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hast du mal über RC1 FS 2010 nachgedacht?
> (z.B. FunCorner oder S-Tec)
> Günthers Schnapper scheint ausverkauft...
> 
> Treffen am Sonntag? Z.B. Kapelle..?



das rad ist schon nett ,nur finde ich die am unterrohr verlegten züge einfach nur blöd.ich möchte nach einer tour den dreck da nicht mit ner zahbürste entfernen müssen  bei dem preis hätte ich von rotwild etwas mehr liebe zum detail erwartet.geschmakssache halt 
will denn keiner meine canyon´s haben


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (16. April 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> ja, den kenne ich.. hatte letztends zumindest den oberen teil etwas vom astwerk befreit. Lässt sich schön fahren, wenn man oben am Restaurant anfängt und dann vom gepflasterten weg (der nach itzum führt) links in den waldrand einbiegt. Der untere Teil ist aber noch stark übersät mit abgesägten Ästen (kurz bevor man den schotter-waldweg kreuzt). Wenn man dann ca. 500m am waldrand weiter fährt, kommt nach der senke noch ein schöner singletrail der parallel zum Waldrand langführt und sich sehr schön fahren lässt.



Jep, ist ein richtig leckerer Trail, schön fluffig. Nehme den immer, wenns zum Tosmar geht.

Wenn der Kicker stört, reiße ich ihn wieder ab (falls das nicht schon durch Förster/Spaziergänger/etc. geschehen ist), gibt dort ja noch ein paar andere Bäume, die dort rumliegen und sich als Kicker nutzen lassen. Dachte nur, dass das ja ok wäre, lag ja eh ein Stamm quer, der provisorisch mit ein paar Ästen überfahrbar gemacht wurde. Nächste Woche werde ich denke ich wieder dort sein und ein bisschen schaufeln, kann dann ja auch hinten etwas aufräumen.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (16. April 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das rad ist schon nett ,nur finde ich die am unterrohr verlegten züge einfach nur blöd.ich möchte nach einer tour den dreck da nicht mit ner zahbürste entfernen müssen  bei dem preis hätte ich von rotwild etwas mehr liebe zum detail erwartet.geschmakssache halt
> will denn keiner meine canyon´s haben



Nokons 
Meine sind auch am Unterrohr verlegt, einfach mit einem nassen Schwamm/Lappen abwaschen, geht super.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. April 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> will denn keiner meine canyon´s haben


Habe vor 2 Wochen Jens´ Cube bei MB-Magazin verkauft, ging superschnell, es stand 3 Tage im Kleinanzeigenbereich online... versuch es mal da.    



JesKacz schrieb:


> Die Jungs in den Orangenen Shirts gehen gut ab, da ist kein Kraut gewachsen.



HOLLÄNDER ???


----------



## eisenarsch (16. April 2010)

werde ich mal probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (16. April 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Das Schwatte rollt gleich mit Frühjahrsbesohlung los.



Was fährst du zum Frühjahr?

Habe bis jetzt noch den dicken Albert 2.4 (2010) drauf - feine Sache!
Aber zum Frühjahr überlege ich noch....


----------



## waldhase (16. April 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das rad ist schon nett ,nur finde ich die am unterrohr verlegten züge einfach nur blöd.ich möchte nach einer tour den dreck da nicht mit ner zahbürste entfernen müssen  bei dem preis hätte ich von rotwild etwas mehr liebe zum detail erwartet.geschmakssache halt



Bei mir sind die Schaltzüge auch am Unterrohr verlegt - bisher hat mich das nicht gestört..
Nach der Tour abspritzen und fertig (möglich nicht 8 Tage antrocknen lassen - dann Zahnbürste)
P.S. das 2009 RC1 gibt es noch bei S-Tec für Dünnes.


----------



## eisenarsch (16. April 2010)

nett gemeint ,aber das ist nix für mich  erst muss mir jemand die anderen bikes abkaufen ,vorher geht leider nichts.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. April 2010)

Heute gab es Zuwachs  
Das Bike gehört hier zwar eigentlich nicht hin, muss es aber trotz dem mal zeigen. 

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/1/6/2/9/_/large/DerneueFlitzer.JPG

Beim nächsten Mal gibt es wieder MTB im Wald, versprochen


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (16. April 2010)

Habe heute bei BOC auch mal auf so einer Kiste gesessen, ist ja ein recht lustiges FahrgefÃ¼hl. Bin eigentlich einen relativ breiten Lenker gewohnt, dagegen ist dieses schmale Lenkerchen und die krasse SattelÃ¼berhÃ¶hung schon sehr interessant und gewÃ¶hnungsbedÃ¼rftig.
Bei Betriebskosten des Autos von 5â¬ pro Tag zur Arbeit hÃ¤tte sich ein 1000â¬ Renner ja schon nach 200 Tagen amortisiert, was ja schon innerhalb von einem Jahr machbar wÃ¤re. FÃ¼r mich lohnt es allerdings nicht, dafÃ¼r ist der Weg zur Schule zu kurz (auÃerdem wÃ¼rde ich dort kein neues Rad hinstellen  )


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. April 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Heute gab es Zuwachs
> Das Bike gehört hier zwar eigentlich nicht hin, muss es aber trotz dem mal zeigen.
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/1/6/2/9/_/large/DerneueFlitzer.JPG
> ...



 Meinen Glückwunsch zu dem jungen Rotschopf Schaut schnell aus


----------



## JesKacz (17. April 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Habe vor 2 Wochen Jens´ Cube bei MB-Magazin verkauft, ging superschnell, es stand 3 Tage im Kleinanzeigenbereich online... versuch es mal da.
> 
> 
> 
> HOLLÄNDER ???


 
Nein, keine Sorge! Nichts ansteckendes...

Eher diese Hemden:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Des Weiteren ist das Gefährt auch nicht zu verachten:


----------



## eisenarsch (17. April 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Heute gab es Zuwachs
> Das Bike gehört hier zwar eigentlich nicht hin, muss es aber trotz dem mal zeigen.
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/1/6/2/9/_/large/DerneueFlitzer.JPG
> ...



very nice  
meins ist auch unterwegs ,jetzt fehlen nur noch die pedale.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. April 2010)

170â¬ fÃ¼r Pedalen tsts


----------



## marsepolani (17. April 2010)

HI,

für alle Bikeparkfreaks: Am 24.04.2010 eröffnet Hahneklee wieder die Saison.
Hier noch ein schönes Bild: Kaiserwetter, so soll es sein!!



Bis bald im Park

Marsepolani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (17. April 2010)

marsepolani schrieb:


> HI,
> ein nettes Foto für die Bikeparkfreaks.
> 
> 
> ...



Woher hast du die Info? Soll ja da oben noch sehr weiß sein!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. April 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> very nice
> meins ist auch unterwegs ,jetzt fehlen nur noch die pedale.


Ne nä
Da wird ja richtig investiert
Man(n) gönnt sich ja sonst nichts....

Leider haben im Bekanntenkreis vor Kurzem alle in Neubikes investiert!
Ich drück die Daumen aber das Grand Canyon würde ich behalten...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## marsepolani (17. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Info? Soll ja da oben noch sehr weiß sein!



HI,
auf dieser Seite findest du die aktuellen Termine, Webcam usw.

am 12.06. gibt es dort den Harzcup.
http://www.bike-park-hahnenklee.de/


bis bald im Wald 

Marsepolani


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. April 2010)

am 24.04 soll ebenfalls Winterberg öffnen, Braunlage kommt höchst wahrscheinlich an Vatertag.


----------



## rODAHn (17. April 2010)

Hey,

so endete heute meine geplante Tour "Ilsenburg -> Brocken"


----------



## marsepolani (17. April 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> am 24.04 soll ebenfalls Winterberg öffnen, Braunlage kommt höchst wahrscheinlich an Vatertag.



Hi,

Winterberg macht auch am 24.04. auf.
Braunlage will erst mitte Mai aufmachen. Letzt Info war der 25.05.2010

bis bald

schönes Weekend

Marsepolani


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. April 2010)

sag ich ja


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. April 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> so endete heute meine geplante Tour "Ilsenburg -> Brocken"



Das schöne Auto.
Die Bikes scheinen ja zum Glück heile geblieben zu sein


----------



## oxysept (17. April 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hey,
> so endete heute meine geplante Tour "Ilsenburg -> Brocken"



Herzliches Beileid; ich hoffe dein BMW hat bis auf die zu sehenden Schrammen nicht allzu viel abbekommen und dir und deiner Begleitung ist nichts passiert.
Die Räder scheinen ja zum Glück mit einem Schrecken davon gekommen zu sein.


Vorhin im Wald:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (17. April 2010)

Heute eine richtig nette Runde gefahren, da werd ich bestimmt die nächsten zwei Tage noch was von haben. Waren rund 70km und über 1200hm, der Rhababer Kuchen, die zwei Berliner und die Nudeln gingen danach auch runter wie Wasser.
Habe auch einige Videos gemacht, vielleicht lade ich ein paar mal hoch.

Edith sagt gerade, dass es ihr um dein Auto leid tut und, dass sie hofft, dass keine Personen/Fahrräder zu schaden gekommen sind, rODAHn


----------



## rODAHn (17. April 2010)

Danke Euch...

Allen Beteiligten geht es gut...also nur Blechschaden.
Lt. der Polizei hat mein Auto einen Totalschaden....(Rahmen verzogen)
...zum Glück war er Vollkasko-Versichert.

Die Räder haben (bis auf einen Schrecken) nichts abbekommen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. April 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Lt. der Polizei hat mein Auto einen Totalschaden....(Rahmen verzogen)
> ...zum Glück war er Vollkasko-Versichert.


Das kann die Polizei nicht beurteilen, da müssen Fachleute ran...
Wenn Du Fragen hast schicke bitte eine PN!

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. April 2010)

Salve,
heute war das Rotwild dran: eine schöne traillastige Runde gedreht, Tosmartrail, AT-Trail, Westtrail (leider z.T. im Harvester-gebügelten Zustand das schöne Trailflair ist im A.....), RoterBerg, Petze und zum Schluß nochmal über den Tosmartrail
Alles herrlich trocken und gut fahrbar...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## tobone (17. April 2010)

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Habe eben eine Frage im Tech Talk gestellt. Es geht um Spiel im Steuersatz oder vielleicht auch woanders.
Wär nett wenn ihr da mal reinsehen würdet ("Irgendwas hat viel zuviel spiel")
Danke im Voraus

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## MasterAss (17. April 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Lt. der Polizei hat mein Auto einen Totalschaden....(Rahmen verzogen)



Auf Polizeiurteil bzgl. Schadensbestimmung kannste dich nicht verlassen. Die haben keine tiefgreifende Ahnung von KFZ-Technik bzw. Ersatzteilpreisen. Wie Günther schon sagte, muss dies ein Fachmann beurteilen. Dies sind i.d.R. KFZ-Sachverständige oder Kundenberater der Marken-Autohäuser. Auf keinen fall zu ATU, Pitstop o.ä.!!!!

Evtl. hast du durch die Vollkasko sowieso eine Werkstattbindung, denn das vereinbaren die Versicherungen gerne um Kosten zu sparen. Möchtest du bei einem Vollkaskoschaden die Werkstatt selbst wählen, ist dies bei heutigen Verträgen meist nur noch durch aufpreispflichtige Vertragserweiterungen möglich.

Ich kann dir nur die Tipps der KFZ-Innung ans Herz legen:
Unfall, was tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailking84 (17. April 2010)

heute die tante ju und den "mythos Günther-Schmidt-Trail" gerockt. 14 leute waren wa. alles trocken, vereinzelt noch reste der weissen pracht.
Für alle die wissen wollen wo das ist: Osterode - Riefensbeek - Kamschlaken - Hankühnenburg. Hinter der Burg rechts dann abfahren. Tante Ju ist beschildert.

Ist eher ein fr-lastiger trail und mit 100 mm sehr mühsam aber machbar.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. April 2010)

Rotwild hab ich eute nicht gesehen 


Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> heute war das Rotwild dran: eine schöne traillastige Runde gedreht, Tosmartrail, AT-Trail, Westtrail (leider z.T. im Harvester-gebügelten Zustand das schöne Trailflair ist im A.....), RoterBerg, Petze und zum Schluß nochmal über den Tosmartrail
> Alles herrlich trocken und gut fahrbar...
> LG, G-K-R



deine Spuren war das  bin erst nach 1500, los nachdem die Farbe am Carport hing.
von Petze bin ich über den Grieserg  (unfassbar schlecht aufgeräumt, Jimmi deine putzen einsatz ist erwünscht ) Maiental Bosenberg R9 zurück.
der Trail Westkamm Richtung Diekolzen braucht dringend ein redesign der Linie. Wir sollten uns, am besten mit Matze, und dem kleinen Trailbesteck (Sägen und Seil) nächste woche dort treffen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. April 2010)

in dem obigen text fehlen ein paar buchstaben.
Welche?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. April 2010)

trailking84 schrieb:


> heute die tante ju und den "mythos Günther-Schmidt-Trail" gerockt. 14 leute waren wa. alles trocken, vereinzelt noch reste der weissen pracht.
> Für alle die wissen wollen wo das ist: Osterode - Riefensbeek - Kamschlaken - Hankühnenburg. Hinter der Burg rechts dann abfahren. Tante Ju ist beschildert.
> 
> Ist eher ein fr-lastiger trail und mit 100 mm sehr mühsam aber machbar.



Ju ist bekannt aber wo ist  "mythos Günther-Schmidt-Trail" ?

100mm da lacht der beherscher des HerkulestorpedodreigangmitMetzeler0ProfilundWeihnmannfelgenbremsen 

aus altersgründen bin ich auf Bandscheibenschonendefederwegsmonster umgestiegen, Rahmen weiterhin im Brachialdesign, Inselchinagebrutzeltes wurde bereits mehrfach erfolgreich geschrottet.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. April 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Rotwild hab ich eute nicht gesehen
> 
> 
> deine Spuren war das  bin erst nach 1500, los nachdem die Farbe am Carport hing.
> ...


Salve,
hatte noch kurz überlegt und das Handy quasi in der Hand...da haben wir uns knapp verpasst
bist Du den Rennstieg-Trail gefahren, frei? Hatte noch kurz überlegt, bin dann aber weiter westwärts...oben am Griesberg sieht es wahrlich schwarzwild aus!
Bis nächste Woche am Westtrail zwecks Pflege
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. April 2010)

...A u s w ä h r t s s i e g... Hey Rodahn, schnack wegen Deiner Karre mit Günther!! Empfehlenswert! Nxt Dienstag komme ich mit, dem Hallensport frönt ersteinmal die Pause!!


----------



## --->freak<--- (18. April 2010)

soo der rosa rote panther war mal wieder aufm track


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (18. April 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ! Nxt Dienstag komme ich mit, dem Hallensport frönt ersteinmal die Pause!!



Ich nehme an mit Dienstag meinst du die Elan Gruppe? Da werde ich dieses Mal hoffendlich auch dabei sein!

PS: Ach du Schande ist es spät geworden! Fährt morgen jemand eine gemütliche Abendrunde?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. April 2010)

Abendrunde?? Denke ich starte so gegen 14h.


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. April 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Ju ist bekannt aber wo ist  "mythos Günther-Schmidt-Trail" ?
> 
> 100mm da lacht der beherscher des HerkulestorpedodreigangmitMetzeler0ProfilundWeihnmannfelgenbremsen
> 
> aus altersgründen bin ich auf Bandscheibenschonendefederwegsmonster umgestiegen, Rahmen weiterhin im Brachialdesign, Inselchinagebrutzeltes wurde bereits mehrfach erfolgreich geschrottet.



Der trail ist in der nähe von Herzberg.
Im *Mountainbike aktiv Führer Harz von Frank Klose* direkt nach Tante Ju beschrieben. Die Runde Beträgt ca 30km mit 720Hm.
Der  Name stammt von einem Kölner Biker der sich im Harz verirrt hatte und durch zufall den trail fand.
Die Runde beginnt in Herberg dann weiter zur Hanskühnenburg, dann kommt der besagte Abschnitt, weiter durch Sieber und zurück nach Herzberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (18. April 2010)

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!
...der Wagen ist bereits bei BMW in der Werkstatt. (Expo)

Um den Rest soll sich die Versicherung kümmern.

Ich kann ja mal berichten, wenn die Sache "durch" ist.

LG


----------



## Ripgid (18. April 2010)

Günther warst du das gegen viertel nach 3 an der Tosmarhütte auf einem weißen Canyon? habe irgendwie zu spät reagiert sonst hätte ich dich gleich mal angehalten ;-)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. April 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Günther warst du das gegen viertel nach 3 an der Tosmarhütte auf einem weißen Canyon? habe irgendwie zu spät reagiert sonst hätte ich dich gleich mal angehalten ;-)


Salve,
Heute? Gestern war das bike grau, also Heute:
Weißes Canyon, Tosmar, 3, das muss ich gewesen sein
Einen roten Pudel habe ich  allerdings nicht gesehen
"Nur" ein Schwarzes und ein rotes Shirt mit weißem Fullface....das mußt Du gewesen sein...

War heute mit 2 waschechten Bayern unterwegs...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Ripgid (18. April 2010)

Genau, das war ich.. Mein Kumpel hatte den Pudel gerade ausgeführt.. wollte auch mal fahren. Habe da nur sein Cube bewacht 

die 2 Bayern habe ich nicht gesehen,.. die haben dich wohl abgehängt..



Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> Heute? Gestern war das bike grau, also Heute:
> Weißes Canyon, Tosmar, 3, das muss ich gewesen sein
> Einen roten Pudel habe ich  allerdings nicht gesehen
> ...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (18. April 2010)

Apropos Tosmar, lade gerade ein Video von gestern hoch, hat allerdings fast 500mb, deshalb dauert das ewig. Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, wie man die Videos ohne Qualitätsverlust kleiner bekommt? Knapp über 8 Minuten ist ja nicht sonderlich viel und es sind ja nur Uploads bis 500mb erlaubt.


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. April 2010)

Lad mal bei Vimeo hoch, da wird das auch komprimiert, dauert allerdings seine Zeit


----------



## oxysept (18. April 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, wie man die Videos ohne Qualitätsverlust kleiner bekommt? Knapp über 8 Minuten ist ja nicht sonderlich viel und es sind ja nur Uploads bis 500mb erlaubt.



Ich habe früher zum Komprimieren und Schneiden von Videos, die ich mit meiner alten TV_Karte aufgenommen habe, immer "VirtualDub" genommen.
Bei dem Programm handelt es sich um Freeware. 
Das Komprimieren erfolgt mittels auf dem Rechner vorhandener Codecs (z.B. Divx, Xvid, ... was du halt bei dir auf dem Rechner installiert hast).

Ansonsten vielleicht Adobe Premiere, ist allerdings keine Freeware.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. April 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> die 2 Bayern habe ich nicht gesehen,.. die haben dich wohl abgehängt..



 wir haben den direkten Weg in den Biergarten genommen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. April 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> wir haben den direkten Weg in den Biergarten genommen


Gute Entscheidung
Man muß die Feste feiern wie sie fallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (18. April 2010)

So, nach knapp 4 Stunden war das Video angeblich zu 100% hochgeladen, nur finde ich es nirgendwo! Probiere es jetzt mit HandBrake zu umcodieren, hoffendlich klappt das und die Datei wird kleiner. Dann kann ich es auf Vimeo hochladen.


----------



## jaamaa (18. April 2010)

@Um-Lei-Tung

Versuch es mal mit SUPER 2010
Funktioniert sehr gut und ist einfach zu Bedienen. 
*
*


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (18. April 2010)

Habe das Video von fast 500mb auf knapp unter 100mb gequetscht, die Qualität ist jetzt natürlich beschissen, da hätt ich mir keine HD Cam für kaufen brauchen, mein Handy mit Tesa auf den Helm geklebt macht genau so schlechte Aufnahmen. Lade gerade die 500mb Version auf Vimeo hoch, dauert nurnoch knapp 5:45 Stunden, morgen früh dürft ihr euch dann also auf das Video freuen, so als Nachtisch zum Frühstück  

@jaamaa: Danke, werde ich morgen ausprobieren.
@oxysept: Premiere wäre natürlich nicht schlecht, kommt auch bald mal ins Haus (bzw. auf den PC), danke für den Tipp.

Edith sagt: "Reconnect des Internets bei 60% Upload, FAIL!" Bis das Video hochgeladen ist, dauerts also noch ein bisschen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. April 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> S... Rennstieg-Trail gefahren, frei?
> ..oben am Griesberg sieht es wahrlich schwarzwild aus!
> Bis nächste Woche am Westtrail zwecks Pflege
> LG, G-K-R



Genau der R-Trail ist im mittelteil immernoch eine Harvesterwüste, um die 2-3
Bäume wegzusägen oder ziehen brauchts halt mänpower. 

auf dem G-Trail liegt eine extrem störende Tanne (Windbruch). 
Nach dem ich an einer 2. Stelle entastet habe könnte ein Hupf gelingen. Blos saugt der kurze steile Anstig vorher, die Kraft aus den Beinen und dann ramm ich das Kettenblatt sehr unschön in den Stamm 
Das restlich, den flow störende, Gehölz ist weggeräumt


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. April 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Der trail ist in der nähe von Herzberg.
> Im *Mountainbike aktiv Führer Harz von Frank Klose* direkt nach Tante Ju beschrieben. Die Runde Beträgt ca 30km mit 720Hm.
> Der  Name stammt von einem Kölner Biker der sich im Harz verirrt hatte und durch zufall den trail fand.
> Die Runde beginnt in Herberg dann weiter zur Hanskühnenburg, dann kommt der besagte Abschnitt, weiter durch Sieber und zurück nach Herzberg.



Ben hast du vielleicht einen link oder die Wegenummern aus der Harzkarte?
Hier find ich nix 
evtl. per PN


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (19. April 2010)

So, das Video ist endlich online! Wer also bei mal bei schlechtem Wetter den Tosmar-Trail auf meinem Kopf mitfahren möchte, kann dies nun tun 
Der Sturz war natürlich beabsichtigt und dient nur der Unterhaltung 
Unten angekommen waren meine Beine und Arme schon recht Puddingartig, wird Zeit für ein Fully und eine FEDERgabel und keine Schaukel.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11029549"]Tosmar Kamm-Trail on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. April 2010)

Salve,
sehr schön
Immer wieder gerne gefahren, gerade das schnelle Wurzelstück macht Laune
Nur fliegen ist schöner
LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (19. April 2010)

mein rennding ist da 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## eisenarsch (19. April 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Unten angekommen waren meine Beine und Arme schon recht Puddingartig, wird Zeit für ein Fully und eine FEDERgabel und keine Schaukel.



also ich hätte da eins über  die bremsen sind auch schön leise


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (19. April 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> sehr schön
> Immer wieder gerne gefahren, gerade das schnelle Wurzelstück macht Laune
> Nur fliegen ist schöner
> LG, G-K-R



Viel hat zum Fliegen ja nicht mehr gefehlt 

Und Matze, ich brauch die Bremse so laut, ersetzt wunderbar eine Klingel 
Und sonst sähe es in den Videos ja so aus, als würde ich nie bremsen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. April 2010)

Pssst, der eisenarsch verkauft zwei Canyon-MTBs


----------



## infineon (19. April 2010)

schönes Ding, das Video!!!  Sollten wir mal öfters machen! Hast du von den anderen Abfahrten auch? Kannst du mir die mal die Tage per ICQ schicken wenn es klappt. Nächstes mal ziehe ich mir dann auch ne kurze Hose an ^^ war dann doch etwas warm


----------



## Ripgid (19. April 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> So, das Video ist endlich online! Wer also bei mal bei schlechtem Wetter den Tosmar-Trail auf meinem Kopf mitfahren möchte, kann dies nun tun
> Der Sturz war natürlich beabsichtigt und dient nur der Unterhaltung
> Unten angekommen waren meine Beine und Arme schon recht Puddingartig, wird Zeit für ein Fully und eine FEDERgabel und keine Schaukel.
> 
> Tosmar Kamm-Trail on Vimeo



Schönes video. Da sind wir gestern auch lang gefahren. Was für eine Helmcam ist das? GoPro?

Habe mir vorgestern deinen Kicker (der oberhalb Itzum) angeschaut und habe dann 30m weiter noch einen gebaut, der aber noch einen zu steilen winkel hat


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (19. April 2010)

infineon schrieb:


> schönes Ding, das Video!!!  Sollten wir mal öfters machen! Hast du von den anderen Abfahrten auch? Kannst du mir die mal die Tage per ICQ schicken wenn es klappt. Nächstes mal ziehe ich mir dann auch ne kurze Hose an ^^ war dann doch etwas warm



Alles klar, machen wir  Die Videos von den anderen Abfahrten habe ich auch, die sind allerdings zwischen 28,3mb und 485mb groß. Wenn du hast, kannst du mir einen USB Stick mitgeben, dann kann ich dir die Videos drauf ziehen.



Ripgid schrieb:


> Schönes video. Da sind wir gestern auch lang gefahren. Was für eine Helmcam ist das? GoPro?
> 
> Habe mir vorgestern deinen Kicker (der oberhalb Itzum) angeschaut und habe dann 30m weiter noch einen gebaut, der aber noch einen zu steilen winkel hat



Danke 
Jep, ist eine GoPro Hero HD, hab ich von unserem Frorider Ben.
Wollte morgen mit einem Kumpel dort weiter bauen, ein Stück weiter unten war ja an einem Baumstumpf schon etwas, ich nehme an da hast du gebaut? Den darfst du dann gerne vollenden 
Bei dem dicken Ast, der noch ein Stück weiter liegt, wollen wir morgen mal was bauen, wenn du Lust hast kannst du ja vorbei kommen und mitmachen. Ich schicke dir eine PM mit meiner Handynr. dann kannst du einfach anrufen, ob wir noch da sind.


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. April 2010)

Wenn die Videos komprimiert werden merkt man kaum unterschied zwischen der HD und der normalen Go Pro, hast du die cam direkt oben auf dem helm?

achja, haben schon wieder 1000 Antworten im Thread


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (19. April 2010)

Ja, habe die Cam oben auf dem Helm. Ist nur meine CC Schüssel, nicht der FF, deshalb auch nur mit dem Band befestigt 
Heute sind wieder über 300mb Videos zusammen gekommen, werde es mal hochladen, hoffendlich klappts hier, bei Vimeo habe ich kein Platz mehr für diese Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. April 2010)

sieht schnell aus, auch ohne Pedale 

Für das weite flach Land nördlich der B1 

Bei der Farbwahl, auch gerne zum Friet Speciaal holen nutzbar!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. April 2010)

So, die Videos von gestern sind online (zumindest die besseren  ).

Einmal eine komplette Abfahrt von unserem Trail...
... und das letzte Video von gestern.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. April 2010)

... und das letzte Video von gestern.

nett  oberhalb von Itzum?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. April 2010)

Der Trail führt am Waldrand oberhalb von der Marienburger Höhe lang. Wir sind bei der Stromtrasse reingefahren und beim See rausgekommen. Das letzte Stück von dem Trail zur Bromberger Straße habe ich leider nicht aufgenommen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. April 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Der Trail führt am Waldrand oberhalb von der Marienburger Höhe lang. Wir sind bei der Stromtrasse reingefahren und beim See rausgekommen. Das letzte Stück von dem Trail zur Bromberger Straße habe ich leider nicht aufgenommen.



Der trail war schon vor 10 Jahren gut Fahrbar und ist es bis heute geblieben.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. April 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Der trail war schon vor 10 Jahren gut Fahrbar und ist es bis heute geblieben.



Heute hats mich auf dem Trail fast zerlegt 
Bin seitlich über beide Reifen gerutscht und bin samt Rad in einen Rosenstrauch oder so geflogen. War zu schnell und hab die Kurve nicht mehr richtig gekriegt 
War zum Zeitpunkt des Aufpralls zum Glück nicht mehr so schnell, dass ich nicht zu weit reingeflogen bin.


----------



## tobone (20. April 2010)

Wo ist denn das erste video her?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. April 2010)

Etwa da ist der Trail, falls du den von "Kleiner Trail 6" meinst.


Haben heute noch etwas weiter gebaut, einen kleinen "Northshore" Drop, Günther hat ihn ja gesehen 

Apropos, wie war die Elan Tour? Habs leider total verplant, wollte ja eigentlich auch wieder mitfahren.

Und hat zufällig noch jemand einen Sattel günstig abzugeben? Möglichst ein schwarzer All Mountain Sattel. Meinen habe ich heute verbogen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. April 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Haben heute noch etwas weiter gebaut, einen kleinen "Northshore" Drop, Günther hat ihn ja gesehen



Da bin ich 45min später drüber gebügelt, also die kicker
An die Rampe habe ich mich nicht getraut, so auf die Schnelle...
Insgesamt auch nicht nicht schlecht, die andere Seite

Sättel habe ich nur Race-Krams: super schmal und super hart...

Die elan-Runde war mal wieder klasse!

LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (20. April 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Meinen habe ich heute verbogen


jaja, die jugend 

hier noch ein bild:


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. April 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Da bin ich 45min später drüber gebügelt, also die kicker
> An die Rampe habe ich mich nicht getraut, so auf die Schnelle...
> Insgesamt auch nicht nicht schlecht, die andere Seite
> 
> ...



Die Rampe macht aber eigentlich am meisten Spaß. Reaktion von den Elan Leuten? Wir hatten ja gehofft, dass ihr schnell seid und wir euch noch sehen, wie ihr drüber hüpft, ich musste aber nach Hause, Essen stand auf dem Tisch.

Nächste Woche bin ich hoffendlich wieder bei der Elan Runde dabei.


----------



## Harvester (20. April 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/265595/cat/46


irgendwie reizt es mich ja, aber eigentlich wollte ich min. 120mm....
Kratzer stören mich nicht- was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. April 2010)

Wenn dich die Kratzer und Beulen nicht stören, wieso nicht? 200 ist meiner Meinung nach ein top Preis für den Rahmen mit Dämpfer. Und mehr als 120mm Federweg braucht man in und um Hildesheim eh relativ selten 

Hier noch ein Video von heute:


----------



## eisenarsch (20. April 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/265595/cat/46
> 
> 
> irgendwie reizt es mich ja, aber eigentlich wollte ich min. 120mm....
> Kratzer stören mich nicht- was meint ihr dazu?



hat STRUNZI das bike runtergerockt ?  die dellen würden mich stören.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. April 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Da bin ich 45min später drüber gebügelt, also die kicker
> An die Rampe habe ich mich nicht getraut, so auf die Schnelle...
> Insgesamt auch nicht nicht schlecht, die andere Seite
> 
> ...



Günther-Karbon-Racer wo willst du hin?
Kicker, Elan, 45min später 

app die elanrunde auf FAB oder Trail? 

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. April 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/265595/cat/46
> 
> 
> irgendwie reizt es mich ja, aber eigentlich wollte ich min. 120mm....
> Kratzer stören mich nicht- was meint ihr dazu?



der hier 






Dealt mit 2.Händ Canyons


----------



## jaamaa (20. April 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/265595/cat/46
> 
> 
> irgendwie reizt es mich ja, aber eigentlich wollte ich min. 120mm....
> Kratzer stören mich nicht- was meint ihr dazu?



Wer sich noch nicht einmal die Mühe einer kleinen Grundreinigung macht, ist mit dem Teil bestimmt auch in der aktiven Zeit nicht gerade zimperlich umgegangen.

Mit dem Lack hätte ich auch keine Probleme. Da gibt es Lösungen, aber bei den Dellen im Oberrohr wäre ich schon vorsichtig. Bei den aktuellen XC und Am Modelle haben die Oberrohre Coladosenwandstärke. Das kann man schon mit den Fingern zusammen drücken. Da geben die Dellen dann die Sollbruchstellen vor.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. April 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Günther-Karbon-Racer wo willst du hin?


In den CC-MTB-Himmel


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Kicker, Elan, 45min später


Auf dem Weg zum Elan habe ich die fleißigen Erbauer getroffen..


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> app die elanrunde auf FAB oder Trail?


Sehr traillastig
Daher war ich ohne Karbon aber mit Federweg unterwegs


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen


Jo, hab schon ein Loch im Bauch
LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. April 2010)

o.k. Di 1800 irgendwo is klar



PS morgen sägen?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. April 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> o.k. Di 1800 irgendwo is klar
> 
> 
> 
> PS morgen sägen?



Ich bin raus Mache Baumarktbesuche und im Garten Holz, also doch Sägearbeiten (aber im heimischen Garten)....

Guts Nächtle, G


----------



## JesKacz (21. April 2010)

@Um-Lei-Tung

Elan Runde war mal wieder gut. Nette Leute, nette Trails.

Habt ihr neben den Kickern auch etwas Holz beiseite geräumt? Der Trail kam mir gestern viel schneller vor?!

Ich kenne diese ganzen Bezeichnungen nicht. Ich habe zwei, ich würde beide Kicker nennen, Bauten gesehen. Den ersten, etwas kleineren habe ich "überfahren", sah bestimmt total spektakulär aus. Lag aber nur an der Asche Wolke, ich wollte nicht so weit fliegen...
Das zweite Teil habe ich dann lieber umfahren, der Gesundheit wegen. Gut das beide so angelegt sind, dass man sie auch meiden kann.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (21. April 2010)

Der erste hinter der Kurve liegt ja auf dem eigentlichen Trail, dort lag aber ein kleiner Baumstamm quer, den haben wir dann gleich genutzt und einen Kicker drüber gebaut und rechts daneben eine Spur, dass man ihn umfahren kann, der zweite Kicker geht über einen Baumstumpf, ich nehme an, den hast du auch gesehen, der ist direkt links am Trail. Noch ein Stück weiter ist unser "Northshore Drop" (ist eigentlich nicht besonders northshoreartig, noch sonderlich hoch), das ist der mit dem Brett. Wenn man von dem geradeaus fährt (also den mittleren der drei Wege) kommt der vierte kleiner Kicker.

Weggeräumt haben wir etwas, aber nicht sonderlich viel. Der Trail war schon relativ frei, klar hier und da ein Ast oder so, aber nicht mehr sonderlich viel.


----------



## waldhase (21. April 2010)

Moin,
ich habe gehört, dass am 1.Mai eine Tour über Adlerhorst-Bismarckturm-Burgberg-am Reihersee vorbei usw. geplant ist....nicht in der Reihenfolge aber so ungefähr.
Also vielleicht schon mal in den Terminkalender schauen!
VG.
WH.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. April 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/265595/cat/46
> 
> 
> irgendwie reizt es mich ja, aber eigentlich wollte ich min. 120mm....
> Kratzer stören mich nicht- was meint ihr dazu?



Schau Dir das Canyon von Eisenarsch an !!! Da hast Du etwas vernünftiges und musst Dich nicht mit einem geschrotteten Rahmen quälen!! Wäre mir zu riskant.


----------



## JesKacz (21. April 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> (...)Weggeräumt haben wir etwas, aber nicht sonderlich viel. Der Trail war schon relativ frei, klar hier und da ein Ast oder so, aber nicht mehr sonderlich viel.


 
Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (21. April 2010)

wenn das HT von Eisenarsch nen fully wäre würde ich es nehmen 
ich hab halt nur nen seeeehhhr begrenzten finanziellen Rahmen.....
Das Rote is mit 140 mm wiederum nen Tick zu viel/schwer. 
Nen komplettes Bike kann ich mir eh nicht leisten - leider


----------



## JesKacz (21. April 2010)

@Günther

Ups, da habe ich mich wohl leicht vertan...

http://www.cheetah.de/index.php?pag...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=86


----------



## infineon (21. April 2010)

Habe gerade in der Zeitung gelesen, dass in Hildesheim ab sofort wieder verstärkt Fahrräder kontrolliert werden. Mal gucken wann es den ersten Erwischst


----------



## eisenarsch (21. April 2010)

mein Grand Canyon hat einen neues Besitzer  jetzt muß noch fix das Nerve weg  dem RZ 120 2 bin ich ein Stückchen näher gekommen


----------



## waldhase (21. April 2010)

infineon schrieb:


> Habe gerade in der Zeitung gelesen, dass in Hildesheim ab sofort wieder verstärkt Fahrräder kontrolliert werden. Mal gucken wann es den ersten Erwischst



Wir fahren keine Fahrräder sonder Sportgeräte.
http://www.mtb-biking.de/stvoz/beleuchtung.htm
Und im weitesten Sinne Rennräder unter 11Kg


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. April 2010)

infineon schrieb:


> Habe gerade in der Zeitung gelesen, dass in Hildesheim ab sofort wieder verstärkt Fahrräder kontrolliert werden. Mal gucken wann es den ersten Erwischst


Salve,
da wo ich fahre ist quasi rechtsfreier Raum
Da herrscht das Gesetz des Stärkeren
Harrr, harrr


----------



## infineon (21. April 2010)

Habe auch ein Offroad-Rennrad^^, wo ist überhaupt definiert was ein Rennrad ist? Aber mit den 11 kg klappt wohl nicht ganz.


----------



## waldhase (21. April 2010)

infineon schrieb:


> Habe auch ein Offroad-Rennrad^^, wo ist überhaupt definiert was ein Rennrad ist? Aber mit den 11 kg klappt wohl nicht ganz.



Mein Rad wiegt immer unter 11Kg .


----------



## tingel83 (22. April 2010)

hey Umleitung,

tolle Videos, vor allem das vom Tosmartrail. Danke für's Hochladen!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. April 2010)

Danke, hört man gerne 
Hoffe ich komme bald mal zu einem Programm, dann kann ich das ganze mal mit Musik unterlegen und etwas rumschneiden (meine Stürze usw =D).


----------



## tisch (22. April 2010)

so... hab mir heute eine kleine Runde im Giesener Wald gegönnt.
...und musste feststellen das es ein wenig mit meinem Orientierungsvermögen harpert. Zudem wird man halb von dornenbesetzten Büschen ausgepeitscht und von querliegenden Bäumen am weiterfahren gehindert... und in allem Überfluss muss man sich mit nem kaputten Schlauch rumschlagen.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder dazu. Entschuldigt die Qualität, ich hatte nur das Handy bei.

PS.: war das auf der Panzerstraße bis Himmelstühr einer von euch?




































MfG Timo


----------



## Eiva Bign (22. April 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> .
> 
> Und hat zufällig noch jemand einen Sattel günstig abzugeben? Möglichst ein schwarzer All Mountain Sattel. Meinen habe ich heute verbogen


Hallo Um-Lei-Tung,
brauchst du immer noch ein Sattel?, ich habe ein Selle Italia NT 1 günstig abzugeben.
und auch von mir kompliment, dein Helmcam Videos sind gut gelungen.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. April 2010)

Eiva Bign schrieb:


> Hallo Um-Lei-Tung,
> brauchst du immer noch ein Sattel?, ich habe ein Selle Italia NT 1 günstig abzugeben.
> und auch von mir kompliment, dein Helmcam Videos sind gut gelungen.




Danke 
Habe meinen Sattel heute zurück gebogen, mal sehen, ob es hält. Wenn nicht, dann melde ich mich bei dir, ok?


----------



## Eiva Bign (22. April 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Danke
> Habe meinen Sattel heute zurück gebogen, mal sehen, ob es hält. Wenn nicht, dann melde ich mich bei dir, ok?


 alles klar machen wir so.


----------



## eisenarsch (22. April 2010)

hey tisch ,danke für den hinweis





[/URL][/IMG]
meine säge freut sich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (22. April 2010)

zum schnellen finden... ist in der nähe der motocross Strecke
dahinter liegt noch nen großer Ballen Gestrüp. Mal schauen evt. versuche ich Morgen auch mal mein Glück und leiste ein wenig Vorarbeit.


----------



## trailking84 (22. April 2010)

Hier ein paar regeln für die strecke am gelben turm. 

nachdem wir uns über so nen bauspezi aufgeregt haben und weil durch  ihn ein schlüsselbein leiden musste!!!!!!! (stink sauer) 

1. Gefahren wird nur noch mit geeignetem helm 

2. gebaut wird nur, wenn mehrere vor ort sind und es abgestimmt  wurde!!!! 

3. bitte nur zu mindestens zu zweit fahren gehen da der anspruch der  strecke schon recht hoch ist und das bei einem crash jemand hilfe  keisten kann. 

bitte haltet diese regeln ein da sonst die gefahr besteht das der  spot vom (sehr netten und tolleranten) förster abgerissen wird!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. April 2010)

trailking84 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar regeln für die strecke am gelben turm.
> 
> nachdem wir uns über so nen bauspezi aufgeregt haben und weil durch  ihn ein schlüsselbein leiden musste!!!!!!! (stink sauer)
> 
> ...




Vorgestern hat sich doch dort auch jemand am Unterarm irgendwas gebrochen (Gelenk, Elle und Speiche oder so?).


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2010)

*Es ist wieder soweit. Der Klassiker ist zurück!*

Wir haben mal wieder eine ganz tolle Tour mit extra vielen leckeren Trails für Euch ausgearbeitet.



*






......und Ausreden wie 'Kater / Kopfschmerzen' (weil 1. Mai) werden nicht akzeptiert. Wir haben auch Asperin *
 
.​


----------



## tingel83 (23. April 2010)

Wenn man bei vimeo einen Account hat und eingelogt ist, kann man übrigens das Video von Umleitung in voller Auflösung direkt runterladen.


----------



## wunderkiste (23. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> *......und Ausreden wie 'Kater / Kopfschmerzen' (weil 1. Mai) werden nicht akzeptiert. Wir haben auch Asperin *
> 
> .​



Habt Ihr auch ein Medikament gegen Einladungen zu Hochzeiten, die am 1. Mai stattfinden???


----------



## waldhase (23. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> *Es ist wieder soweit. Der Klassiker ist zurück!*
> 
> Wir haben mal wieder eine ganz tolle Tour mit extra vielen leckeren Trails für Euch ausgearbeitet.
> 
> ...



Das sieht ja sehr professionell aus, vielen Dank für deine Mühe.
Und die Trails können sich sehen lassen - mal sehen ob die HI-Radler überhaupt den Startpunkt finden.
Mit mir ist zu rechnen. Letztes Jahr waren wir 12 Starter, bin gespannt wieviele es dieses Jahr werden.
VG.
WH.


----------



## waldhase (23. April 2010)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Habt Ihr auch ein Medikament gegen Einladungen zu Hochzeiten, die am 1. Mai stattfinden???



Schade, aber wenn es nicht deine Eigene ist......


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. April 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> mal sehen ob die HI-Radler überhaupt den Startpunkt finden.



Gebhardshagen? Ist das nicht schon DDR?
Zeit passt, ich schaue Montag mal in mein Kalender (liegt im Büro)

Starte aus Urlaubsgründen gegen 12h auf eine Runde um den Pott (Börde/ Galgenberg/ Rottsberg/ Tosmar/ Griesberg) das Wetter ist herrlich


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (23. April 2010)

Mhm am 1.5. hab ich eigentlich SAN-Dienst am Seespektakel. Mal sehen, ob ich mir für die Tour frei nehmen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. April 2010)

Grosse Freude auf der Alt-Herren-Tour, erst trafen wir eine junge Dame auf DiePeter, die uns begleiten mochte und hoffentlich den Weg von Haus Escherde  nach Rössing fand und dann hatte eine Hilfreiche Hand bereits den R-Trail besägt.
Danke sagen die Sen.III


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. April 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Mhm am 1.5. hab ich eigentlich SAN-Dienst am Seespektakel. Mal sehen, ob ich mir für die Tour frei nehmen kann.


Wo ist Seespektakel?
 Am Besten in die Tour Ende/Start integrieren, da wär die Familie bespasst und die Teilnahme könnte eher gelingen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. April 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Vorgestern hat sich doch dort auch jemand am Unterarm irgendwas gebrochen (Gelenk, Elle und Speiche oder so?).



Falls sich einer erfolgreich die Hand oder das Handgelenk bricht  hier  hin. Die anderen üben noch.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (23. April 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Wo ist Seespektakel?
> Am Besten in die Tour Ende/Start integrieren, da wär die Familie bespasst und die Teilnahme könnte eher gelingen.



Am Hohnsen See, dieses Mittelalter Fest. Muss mal anfragen, ob mich  dann jemand am Samstag vertreten kann.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. April 2010)

Hohnsen ist zwar von hier aus im Osten, aber nochlange nicht soweit östlich



Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Gebhardshagen? Ist das nicht schon DDR?
> ...


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. April 2010)

Rippgid und ich fahren morgen Mittag in den Solling, kommt noch wer von euch mit hin?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. April 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Grosse Freude auf der Alt-Herren-Tour, erst trafen wir eine junge Dame auf DiePeter, die uns begleiten mochte und hoffentlich den Weg von Haus Escherde  nach Rössing fand und dann hatte eine Hilfreiche Hand bereits den R-Trail besägt.
> Danke sagen die Sen.III


 
Hat Spass gemacht und den Heimweg habe ich auch gefunden


----------



## Tasse666 (23. April 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Rippgid und ich fahren morgen Mittag in den Solling, kommt noch wer von euch mit hin?



Schade,wir wollen dieses WE nach Winterberg,ansonsten wären wir sicher dabei gewesen. Falls noch ein anderer Termin geplant ist, würden wir gerne mitfahren.


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. April 2010)

solling kann man immer spontan fahren, winterberg ist bei mir in der 2ten maiwoche angesagt, so lange die strecken noch frisch sind.

@turbo huhn, habt ihr beide nicht lust mit zu kommen, dein Freund sagte beim schuh kauf das er auch mal mit wollte in den solling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. April 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> solling kann man immer spontan fahren, winterberg ist bei mir in der 2ten maiwoche angesagt, so lange die strecken noch frisch sind.
> 
> @turbo huhn, habt ihr beide nicht lust mit zu kommen, dein Freund sagte beim schuh kauf das er auch mal mit wollte in den solling.


 
Wann wollt ihr denn los? (Tel.Nr. per PM)


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2010)

Mal ne Frage an die technisch versierte FR-Fraktion:

bei einer Bomber mit 20mm Steckachse, einer Novatec Nabe (Steckachse/Schnellspanner mit Adapter) passt der Bremssattel (180er IS auf PM) nicht über die Scheibe. Die Scheibe ist zu weit in der Achsmitte, exakt 5mm, weil ja die Achsbreite nicht 100mm ist, sondern 110mm.

Wenn ich zwischen Is Aufnahme Gabel und dem Adapter 5mm Unterlegscheiben lege, passt es. Aber das kann es ja nicht sein. Meiner Meinung nach, müsste da ein anderer Adapter ran, kann da aber nichts finden.  thx


----------



## trailking84 (23. April 2010)

@jaamaa: genau so ist es richtig. muss leider gottes so sein


----------



## tisch (23. April 2010)

@eisenarsch

der dünnere der 3 Stämme liegt nun neben dem Weg. Die anderen beiden hätte die Krüppelsäge nicht mehr mitgemacht 
zudem ist der Haufen Gestrüp weg, der doch recht schwierig zu beseitiegen war.
Also bald durchfahrbar.










MfG Timo


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die technisch versierte FR-Fraktion:
> 
> bei einer Bomber mit 20mm Steckachse, einer Novatec Nabe (Steckachse/Schnellspanner mit Adapter) passt der Bremssattel (180er IS auf PM) nicht über die Scheibe. Die Scheibe ist zu weit in der Achsmitte, exakt 5mm, weil ja die Achsbreite nicht 100mm ist, sondern 110mm.
> 
> Wenn ich zwischen Is Aufnahme Gabel und dem Adapter 5mm Unterlegscheiben lege, passt es. Aber das kann es ja nicht sein. Meiner Meinung nach, müsste da ein anderer Adapter ran, kann da aber nichts finden.  thx



Du brauchst nen QR Steckachsadapter, die sind breiter als die normalen, einen für IS2000 und 200mm Scheibe hätte ich hier liegen. 180leider nicht


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Du brauchst nen QR Steckachsadapter, die sind breiter als die normalen, einen für IS2000 und 200mm Scheibe hätte ich hier liegen. 180leider nicht


Ah, also doch. Das QR fehlte um zu Suchergebnissen zu kommen.
Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (23. April 2010)

kein ding, viel erfolg


----------



## Bogeyman (23. April 2010)

@Frorider Ben

Bist Du umgestiegen?! Glaube Dich heute, bei deinen Schwiegereltern, mit einem neuen gelben Zweirad gesehen zu haben 

Wollt Ihr in den Funpark im Solling? Oder 'ne Tour fahren?


----------



## --->freak<--- (23. April 2010)

hat hier jemand nen grünes cube fully mit ner fox 36 ?


----------



## Molo (23. April 2010)

wer ist mir denn vorhin am Finkenberg entgegen gekommen?
Ein weisses SX müsste dabei gewesen sein.


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. April 2010)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> @Frorider Ben
> 
> Bist Du umgestiegen?! Glaube Dich heute, bei deinen Schwiegereltern, mit einem neuen gelben Zweirad gesehen zu haben
> 
> Wollt Ihr in den Funpark im Solling? Oder 'ne Tour fahren?



War zwar heute kurz bei denen aber nur um nen Sandkasten aufzubauen, keine angst ich geh net fremd *g*

wollen nur in den funpark, Fahrwerk abstimmen und Filmen


----------



## Harvester (23. April 2010)

so, hab was neues entdeckt (wenn man bei gebrauchten Sachen von "neu" sprechen kann)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/266886/cat/46


----------



## oxysept (24. April 2010)

@ Jeskacz und Hösendröhn: Mir würde es morgen (Nachmittags ab ca. 14:00h) gut passen eine Runde durch die SiebenBerge zu drehen. 
Wie schauts aus?

Ansonsten werde ich in den Wälder bei Föhrste - Freden - Hilprechtshausen - Erzhausen - Ammensen - Delligsen (ca. 50km 1300Hm) unterwegs sein.
Wer Lust hat kann sich mir/uns auf einer der beiden Touren gerne anschließen!


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. April 2010)

So sind jetzt wieder @home aus dem solling, eben noch mal ne kleine grilllage gemacht.
Tag hat sich voll gelohnt und wird auf jedenfall wiederholt, hoffentlich mit noch mehr leuten als diesmal.

@freak: wenn du das nächste mal mehr oder weniger direkt bei meiner tür vorbei fährst dann reagier auch mal auf rufen, hättest noch nen steak essen können.


----------



## Ripgid (24. April 2010)

jap, kann ich bestätigen. war echt nen geiler Tag...

Den Freak habe ich noch oben an der B3 (?) gesehen..

Gibts schon Bilder irgendwo zu sehen @turbo.huhnchen?


----------



## --->freak<--- (24. April 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> So sind jetzt wieder @home aus dem solling, eben noch mal ne kleine grilllage gemacht.
> Tag hat sich voll gelohnt und wird auf jedenfall wiederholt, hoffentlich mit noch mehr leuten als diesmal.
> 
> @freak: wenn du das nächste mal mehr oder weniger direkt bei meiner tür vorbei fährst dann reagier auch mal auf rufen, hättest noch nen steak essen können.



ohhh und ich hatte son hunger  (hatte ich echt) sry hatte den musik in den ohren ... deswegen hab ich nicht reagiert .. und mal davon abgesehen das ich auf der suche nach ner freundin war 

und @ ripgit jau das war ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. April 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Ansonsten werde ich in den Wälder bei Föhrste - Freden - Hilprechtshausen - Erzhausen - Ammensen - Delligsen (ca. 50km 1300Hm) unterwegs sein.
> Wer Lust hat kann sich mir/uns auf einer der beiden Touren gerne anschließen!



Hey Oxy, eine sehr reizvolle Ecke! Morgen ist zwar blöde aber auf Dein Guideangebot komme ich nochmal bittend zurück! Günther und ich sind die Trails um den Roten- und den "Greisberg" abgefahren...ich habe Rücken!!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. April 2010)

Habe gerade ein paar Bilder hochgeladen. Guckst du hier
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/161629


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. April 2010)

Jo super, schöne Fotos dabei.
Haben mal die vid's angesehen, naja waren ins gesamt 4 sequenzen, müssten wir beim näcshten mal mehr von machen.


----------



## eisenarsch (25. April 2010)

ich war am wochenende mit dem rennding unterwegs 






[/URL][/IMG]
kauft mir endlich das nerve ab ,zum donnerdrummel nochmal


----------



## Bogeyman (25. April 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Jo super, schöne Fotos dabei.
> Haben mal die vid's angesehen, naja waren ins gesamt 4 sequenzen, müssten wir beim näcshten mal mehr von machen.



Beim nächsten Mal komme ich auch mit, hab es diesmal nur leider nicht geschafft, war auf 'nem Konzert am Freitag.... und man wird ja auch nicht jünger 
Die Strecke scheint sich ja seit meinem letzten Besuch ganz schön verändert zu haben. Wie gesagt beim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei... Da muss ich mir wenigstens beim hochschieben nicht noch "aufbauende" Sprüche anhören.
Bei der Gelegenheit noch schöne anonyme Grüße an Person mit dem "Was'n das?!?", die ich kurz vor der Schutzhütte heute am Tosmar getroffen habe. Hätte ich nicht alle Luft zum atmen gebraucht hätte ich auch bestimmt geantwortet... Jetzt war ich so stolz das ich es fast noch geschafft habe, dann steigt man ab und schiebt 300-400m und dann sowas. Viel besser wäre ein "Nur noch eine Kurve dann biste da" oder ein "Nur zu, ist nicht mehr weit" gewesen! 
So jetzt muss ich erstmal Wunden lecken


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. April 2010)

in 2 wochen ca 7.Mai hatten wir in erwägung gezogen nach Wibe zu fahren, um so mehr mitkommen um so besser kanns werden.


----------



## Bogeyman (25. April 2010)

Dabei!!! Hab glaube ich auch noch Fahrten vom letzten Jahr über. Denke Molo ist sowieso mit dabei und Daniel bestimmt auch...


----------



## oxysept (25. April 2010)

Habe heute im Wald einen Schwarzspecht abgelichtet (siehe Anhang ).

PEFC = Programme_for_Endorsement_of_Forest_Certification_Schemes


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. April 2010)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Dabei!!! Hab glaube ich auch noch Fahrten vom letzten Jahr über. Denke Molo ist sowieso mit dabei und Daniel bestimmt auch...



Wäre dann Samstag der 8. Mai, seh gerade das der 7te nen Freitag ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molo (25. April 2010)

8. ist doof. Da ist Frühjahrs DH Race in Thale


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. April 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Habe heute im Wald einen Schwarzspecht abgelichtet (siehe Anhang ).
> 
> PEFC = Programme_for_Endorsement_of_Forest_Certification_Schemes



Korrupte Profittreiberei?? Oder war das FSC?? Oder PEFC?? Geil ist auch Bangkirai aus dem Baumarkt, FSC zertifiziert...köstlich!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. April 2010)

@eisenarsch

"Rennding" hört sich irgendwie lieblos an 

Das Grand Canyon war heute übrigens in der Heimat (HI-Wald) unterwegs und hat sich sichtlich wohl gefühlt.


----------



## Ripgid (25. April 2010)

@chicken
schöne Bilder!!

Wir waren heute noch eine kleine Tour fahren (Tosmar, Hi-Wald, Sorsum usw). Habe mal ein Video vom Tosmar-Kammtrail gemacht. Ist aber ein absoluter Raw-cut und von der Action her auch kaum sehenswert. Wer es sich dennoch antun möchte: (ab 2:50 gehts mal ein bisschen bergab  )
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/11214621"]Kammtrail auf dem Tosmar (Hildesheim) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## waldhase (26. April 2010)

Wen haben wir gestern auf dem Weg zum Brockenblick getroffen?
EIn einzelner Fahrer mit einem "Geist" und zwei auf unserem Rückweg Richtung Börde Raststätte.
Was für ein Wetter, was für schöne Wälder direkt vor der Haustür.

1. Mai - SZ ?? Super Trails, ein MUSSSSS!


----------



## JesKacz (26. April 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> @ Jeskacz und Hösendröhn: Mir würde es morgen (Nachmittags ab ca. 14:00h) gut passen eine Runde durch die SiebenBerge zu drehen.
> Wie schauts aus?
> 
> Ansonsten werde ich in den Wälder bei Föhrste - Freden - Hilprechtshausen - Erzhausen - Ammensen - Delligsen (ca. 50km 1300Hm) unterwegs sein.
> Wer Lust hat kann sich mir/uns auf einer der beiden Touren gerne anschließen!


 

Sorry, jetzt erst gesehen.

Ich war das ganze WE nicht online... können wir aber gerne nachholen. Langfristige Vorplanung gerne erwünscht, da junger unflexibeler Familienvater...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (26. April 2010)

Hat einer von euch was gehört, wann denn nun Zweirad-Stadler in Hannover eröffnet???


----------



## eisenarsch (26. April 2010)

ein freund von mir wurde vor 1,5 wochen in der nähe von delligsen von einem psycho-bussard attackiert.er landete während der fahrt aus dessen helm und biss ein stück heraus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 der vogel treibt dort schon länger sein unwesen ,der soll mir mal begegnen


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (26. April 2010)

Hat gerade auch jemand das Feuer (bzw. den Rauch) gesehen?
Falls es jemanden interessiert:
War am Osterberg, an diesem Weg, der hoch zum Kamm führt. Da standen ja immer Wohnwagen auf der linken Seite, die sind abgefackel.


----------



## eisenarsch (26. April 2010)

der Campingplatz ?


----------



## ollibolli (26. April 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Hat gerade auch jemand das Feuer (bzw. den Rauch) gesehen?
> Falls es jemanden interessiert:
> War am Osterberg, an diesem Weg, der hoch zum Kamm führt. Da standen ja immer Wohnwagen auf der linken Seite, die sind abgefackel.



Uns hat das gejaule von der Feuerwehr beim grillen gestört 

Meinst du, wenn man von Eggers Hof hochfährt, wo die Gärtnerei war oder ist?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (26. April 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Da


----------



## ollibolli (26. April 2010)

da stehen Wohnwagen?

Dort fahre ich immer mit nem Affenzahn runter, da ist nix mit rechts und links gucken


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (26. April 2010)

Dort standen zumindest welche. Als ich dort ankam war nicht mehr als das grobe Stahlgestell zu sehen. Feuerwehr war zu dem Zeitpunkt jedoch schon alarmiert.


----------



## ollibolli (26. April 2010)

iiiih! Du bist doch nicht etwa ein Gaffer ???


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (26. April 2010)

Nein, ich war gerade 200m Luftlinie entfernt, habe dann den schwarzen Rauch aufsteigen sehen und bin sofort hingefahren (war mittm Rad unterwegs). Als ich dort angekommen bin war jedoch schon jemand vor Ort und hat mir gesagt, dass er bereits die Feuerwehr angerufen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molo (26. April 2010)

kaum zieh ich aus der Ecke weg  geht gleich alles in Flammen auf


----------



## enemy111 (27. April 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Wäre dann Samstag der 8. Mai, seh gerade das der 7te nen Freitag ist



eine woche später bitte, dann das ganze wochenende lang von mir aus.


----------



## Ripgid (27. April 2010)

nabend,

wollte mal fragen welchen Umfang die Elan-MTB-runden immer so in etwa haben? Fährt heute wer mit?

Müsste ja eigentlich für meine Abschlussprüfung lernen.... aber...


----------



## tingel83 (27. April 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @chickenWir waren heute noch eine kleine Tour fahren (Tosmar, Hi-Wald, Sorsum usw). Habe mal ein Video vom Tosmar-Kammtrail gemacht. Ist aber ein absoluter Raw-cut und von der Action her auch kaum sehenswert. Wer es sich dennoch antun möchte: (ab 2:50 gehts mal ein bisschen bergab  )
> Kammtrail auf dem Tosmar (Hildesheim) on Vimeo



Nett! 
Wird gleich runtergeladen...


----------



## Chandru (27. April 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> ... Als ich dort angekommen bin war jedoch schon jemand vor Ort und hat mir gesagt, dass er bereits die Feuerwehr angerufen hat.



Blond und mit Rucksack?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. April 2010)

Danke für die SMS Ripgid
Passt fast genau 
Leider bin ich 1,86m und 18 Jahre alt und hatte keinen Rucksack dabei. Zudem habe ich einen Zeugen, dass ich es nicht gewesen sein kann.
Die Polizisten vor Ort haben mich nichtmal nach den Personalien gefragt.
Also keine Sorge Leute, ihr habt es mit mir nicht mit einem Kriminellen zutun 

@Chandru: Ne, der Kerl war auch mit dem Rad unterwegs, aber ohne Rucksack, hatte lange blonde Dreadlocks (oder wie die Dinger heißen), war mitte 20 und etwas kleiner als ich. Mit dem habe ich mich ja noch unterhalten und er wurde von der Polizei dort vernommen.

@Günther: Naja, dann hat sich das somit auch geklärt.

@Ripgid: Gut, dass du weiter gelernt hast. Gab heute eine flache Tour, nicht sonderlich traillastig.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. April 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> @Günther: Naja, dann hat sich das somit auch geklärt.


Ja nee, is klar... Hatte zu keiner Zeit Zweifel


Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> @Ripgid: Gut, dass du weiter gelernt hast. Gab heute eine flache Tour, nicht sonderlich traillastig.


Jo, war ne flache 50 km Tour fast einmal um Hi rum....witzig dass Du uns noch mal übern Weg gefahren bist...und wie schnell Du wieder online warst...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. April 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Jo, war ne flache 50 km Tour fast einmal um Hi rum....witzig dass Du uns noch mal übern Weg gefahren bist...und wie schnell Du wieder online warst...
> LG, G-K-R



Ich sag ja, waren nurnoch 2 Minuten bis nach Hause 
Hab es sogar geschafft mir noch was zu Essen zu machen, bevor ich den PC angemacht habe 
(Und nein, es war kein Mikrowellen Essen =D)


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. April 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ja nee, is klar... Hatte zu keiner Zeit Zweifel
> 
> Jo, war ne flache 50 km Tour fast einmal um Hi rum....witzig dass Du uns noch mal übern Weg gefahren bist...und wie schnell Du wieder online warst...
> LG, G-K-R



gibt es 'ne Chance die Truppe nächstes mal durch den Osterberg zu treiben? dann ist zumindest dem Namen nach ein Berg dabei 
Biete, falls nötig, Treiberdienste mit dem Stabilen Schwarzen an.

nach der dankenswerten Vorarbeit von Pädkenpfleger Tisch  







müßten die Trails dringend eingefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. April 2010)

Salve,
Du wirst lachen, 2 Bergsüchtige haben noch einen Abstecher zum Osterberg gemacht
An einen (den, es kann nur einen geben)  Scout hatte ich auch schon gedacht, mache mir nur Gedanken bez. Kompatibilität...fahren halt alle nur Kettenschaltung
LG, G-K-R


----------



## JesKacz (28. April 2010)

Moin!

Gestern hat Jochen gemeint, dass der Osterberg wohl bei einer der nächsten Runden intensiv befahren werden soll. Find ich gut, kenne mich da nämlich garnicht aus.

Ich war gerstern ja schon verwundert, dass es noch so viele, wenn auch flache Trails nördlich von Itzum gibt.

Das waren 50 km?!?!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. April 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> Du wirst lachen, 2 Bergsüchtige haben noch einen Abstecher zum Osterberg gemacht
> An einen (den, es kann nur einen geben)  Scout hatte ich auch schon gedacht, mache mir nur Gedanken bez. Kompatibilität...fahren halt alle nur Kettenschaltung
> LG, G-K-R



ich fahre nur brav mit, meine plötzliches erkennen von Varianten und deren spontane Erstbefahrungen, setzt bei DNF Material, gutes wandererprobtes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Schuhwerk voraus.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. April 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Gestern hat Jochen gemeint, dass der Osterberg wohl bei einer der nächsten Runden intensiv befahren werden soll. Find ich gut, kenne mich da nämlich garnicht aus.
> 
> ...


Salve,
OK, für mich war das eine 50 km Tour: Anfahrt aus Hi-O zum Elan über den Galgenberg plus Tour plus Abfahrt über den Osterberg nach Hi-O zurück...
...und das alles mit nur einem Plattfuß

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. April 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ich fahre nur brav mit, meine plötzliches erkennen von Varianten und deren spontane Erstbefahrungen.....


Ja nee, is klar, das wird lustig
Spontanes Abbiegen des Scouts mit 20 MTBlern im Schlepptau...
...bekommen wir aber hin, auch ohne Spezischuhwerk...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. April 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> OK, für mich war das eine 50 km Tour: Anfahrt aus Hi-O zum Elan über den Galgenberg plus Tour plus Abfahrt über den Osterberg nach Hi-O zurück...
> ...und das alles mit nur einem Plattfuß
> 
> LG, G-K-R



also versteh ich das richtig, für eine ordenliche altherren Tour sollten wir uns am Tosmar treffen und dann über Brockenblick zum Elam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JesKacz (28. April 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> (...)...und das alles mit nur einem Plattfuß
> 
> LG, G-K-R


 
Du bist aber auch für jeden Spaß zu haben..wa?!

Das hatte ja schon was von Gruppenzwang...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. April 2010)

Mein Rad steht ja jetzt auch mit Plattfuss in der Garage =D
Bin ja von dort, wo wir uns getrennt hatten noch bis nach Hause (Himmelsthür Ahnekamp) gefahren, ohne wirklich nachzupumpen... meine Pumpe wollte gestern nicht so wirklich.


----------



## OrangeSpy (28. April 2010)

guten abend
mal ne frage an die canyon-fahrer hier in hi.
hat zufällig jemand das torque? wenn ja könnte ich mir das mal real ansehen?


----------



## Harvester (28. April 2010)

Als wir uns damals in Diekholzen an der Eon-Trasse getroffen haben hatte einer von "den Jungs" eins.


----------



## fabolousfab (29. April 2010)

Hi, heute einer von euch an der Sternwarte oder wo auch iummer unterwegs?! so ab 17.30Uhr?"?!


----------



## enemy111 (29. April 2010)

wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob irgendwer am 09.Mai mit nach Hahnenklee fahren würde ?


----------



## fabolousfab (29. April 2010)

Mein Bruder und ich vielleicht. Wird sich in den nächsten Tagen klären!


----------



## Bogeyman (29. April 2010)

OrangeSpy schrieb:


> guten abend
> mal ne frage an die canyon-fahrer hier in hi.
> hat zufällig jemand das torque? wenn ja könnte ich mir das mal real ansehen?



Hab hier noch ein Torque 3 von 06 in der Garage rumstehen... noch mit den eckigen hydroforming Rohren. Könnte es auch mal in der Hildesheimer Gegend (z.B. Tosmar) ausführen. Z.Zt. sieht es nur Elze und den Osterwald.
Allerdings hat es nicht mehr so viel mit dem aktuellen zu tun (Rohre, Gewicht usw.) feiert halt bald schon seinen 4ten Geburtstag.


----------



## jaamaa (30. April 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wieviele haben sich bisher bei dir für Samstag angemeldet?



So, habe mal durchgezählt. Sieht ja ein bissl mau aus.

waldhase + Friend --- 2
Marc1111 ----------- 1
oxysept ------------- 1
jaamaa -------------- 1
schnitzlwirt ---------- 1 ?
wolfsburger ---------- 1 ?
BSCG  --------------- 1 ?​ 







.​


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. April 2010)

Wäre gerne dabei gewesen, bin aber um 16:00Uhr bei einer Hauseinweihung  Ich weiß, es ist nicht meine eigene, ist aber schon länger geplant. Werde daher nur am Vormittag ne kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (30. April 2010)

@Maibocktour

Was ist eigentlich aus unserem Nachtexperten Jimi und dem Neurotwild Günther bezüglich der SZ-Tour geworden?
Bekommt ihr keine Ausreiseerlaubnis?
Und was ist eigentlich mit dem Herrn mit der Säge ... nur noch Straßencowboy oder ist das Nerve verkauft?
..an sonsten..es ist ja wie es is!
Schönen 1.Mai
WH.


----------



## infineon (30. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> So, habe mal durchgezählt. Sieht ja ein bissl mau aus.
> 
> waldhase + Friend --- 2
> Marc1111 ----------- 1
> ...



Werde wohl auch vorbei schauen und die Runde mitfahren. Gibt es Infos zur Strecke oder Schwierigkeitsgrad?


----------



## waldhase (30. April 2010)

infineon schrieb:


> Werde wohl auch vorbei schauen und die Runde mitfahren. Gibt es Infos zur Strecke oder Schwierigkeitsgrad?



Hast du Bedenken, dass du unterfordert wirst?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. April 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus unserem Nachtexperten Jimi und dem Neurotwild Günther bezüglich der SZ-Tour geworden?
> Bekommt ihr keine Ausreiseerlaubnis?


So isses, ganz bitter, aber das Visum für die Ostprovinz wurde mir verwehrt
Euch eine gute Tour

LG, Neuro-G-K-R


----------



## infineon (30. April 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hast du Bedenken, dass du unterfordert wirst?



Naja wenn man die Anstrengung bedenkt... Rad aus dem Keller holen dort hin fahren und dann muss schon was rum kommen


----------



## marsepolani (30. April 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob irgendwer am 09.Mai mit nach Hahnenklee fahren würde ?



HI,

denk daran wenn du nach Hahnenklee fährst auch nach den Windgeschwindigkeiten zu schauen. Ab Windstärke 7 fährt die Gondel 
nicht mehr.
Letzten Sonntag waren 90 Fahrer da. Die Jungs haben bis in die Füßgängerzone gestanden.

bis bald im Wald  

Marsepolani


----------



## waldhase (30. April 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> So isses, ganz bitter, aber das Visum für die Ostprovinz wurde mir verwehrt
> Euch eine gute Tour
> 
> LG, Neuro-G-K-R



Das is bitter
Gerade an der Currywursttheke haben wir stark mit dir gerechnet.
Aber das Leben ist eben kein Wunschkonzert....
VG.
WH.


----------



## infineon (30. April 2010)

wird wohl doch nichts, habe morgen kein Auto. Und mit dem Rad dort hinfahren tue ich mir dann auch nicht an  Dann wird ein nur ein Runde in Hildesheim.


----------



## waldhase (30. April 2010)

infineon schrieb:


> wird wohl doch nichts, habe morgen kein Auto. Und mit dem Rad dort hinfahren tue ich mir dann auch nicht an  Dann wird ein nur ein Runde in Hildesheim.



Ich merke schon die Jungs aus dem Potte sind sehr Bodenständig.
*Bis bald im Wald!*
WH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. April 2010)

marsepolani schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> denk daran wenn du nach Hahnenklee fährst auch nach den Windgeschwindigkeiten zu schauen. Ab Windstärke 7 fährt die Gondel
> nicht mehr.
> ...


 
Warten bis in die Fußgängerzone 
Schiebend oder fahrend sind es nur 2km bis nach oben, da ist man sicherlich schneller als auf die Gondel zu warten.


----------



## tobone (30. April 2010)

@Maibocktour
Hab morgen leider keine Zeit. Aber habt ihr vielleicht Lust die Tour in ein paar Wochen mal zu wiederholen? Wohne ab mitte Juni in Wolfenbüttel. Ist ja auch nicht allzuweit von Salzgitter weg.
Hab dann zwar nicht mehr den Wals direkt vor der Tür, aber dafür rücktder Harz noch näher.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (1. Mai 2010)

Wünsche denen, die rüber fahren viel Spaß, grüßt mir die Trails.
Ich muss von 11:30 bis open end arbeiten (gestern, bzw. heute war es halb 2 in der Nacht...).


----------



## marsepolani (1. Mai 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Warten bis in die Fußgängerzone
> Schiebend oder fahrend sind es nur 2km bis nach oben, da ist man sicherlich schneller als auf die Gondel zu warten.



Hi,

klar kannst du auch so hochfahren. Dauert ca. 20-30 Minuten. Mit einen Kettenblatt ist es schon anstrengend mit kompletter Ausrüstung bei warmen Wetter   hochzuradeln.

bis bald im Park

Marsepolani


----------



## enemy111 (1. Mai 2010)

Verkauf :

Nicolai Ufo St schwarz elox (2008), gebraucht, Reset Wan 5 Shorty rot ( 2009 ), wie neu


Fox dhx 4.0 (Ende 2009),400 LBS, gebraucht

Fox Feder 350 LBS ( 2009 ), neu

Rote Hope Sattelklemme ( 2010 ), neu

evtl. Hope Pro 2(rot)  mit Ex721 ( 2009 ), hinten auf 12 mal 135 umgebaut mit Original Hope Umbaukit von Nicolai, wie neu

truvativ kurbeln (2008) + kettenführung (2008 ) +Innenlager ( 2009 ), gebraucht

Truvativ Sattelstütze ( 2008 ), gebraucht

IXS Sattel ( 2008 ), gebraucht

DH Lrs Veltec weiß,"Rodi´s " ( 2008 ), gebraucht

Holzfeller Vorbau, wie neu


und evtl. bald eine 2008er RS Domain 318


Grüße Ben ! 


ICQ : 352064708


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> @Maibocktour
> 
> Was ist eigentlich aus unserem Nachtexperten Jimi und dem Neurotwild Günther bezüglich der SZ-Tour geworden?
> Bekommt ihr keine Ausreiseerlaubnis?
> ...



Sorry, der Geist ist willig die Zeit jedoch knapp!! Drehe eine kleine Runde im heimischen, danach bete ich die Sonnenscheibe am Himmel an und bringe Opfer dar! Das Wetter ist besser als die Meteorologen voraus gesagt haben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (1. Mai 2010)

marsepolani schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> klar kannst du auch so hochfahren. Dauert ca. 20-30 Minuten. Mit einen Kettenblatt ist es schon anstrengend mit kompletter Ausrüstung bei warmen Wetter  hochzuradeln.
> 
> ...


 
Zu Fuß: 20-30min.
Mit der Gondel: 20 min. Fahrtzeit + 30min. Wartezeit

Da kann ich nach jedem Aufstieg zu Fuß oben noch eine Cola trinken + Kuchen essen. Kommt auf die gleiche Zeit (und gleiche Menge an Abfahrten) raus und ist wahrscheinlich güntiger als eine Liftkarte 
Bin auch ´ne faule Socke, aber einen Gedanken ist es wert.


----------



## tobone (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo
Hat jemand von euch Lust jetzt eine Runde zu fahren?
Ich fahre so in einer halben Stunde los.


----------



## enemy111 (1. Mai 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Zu Fuß: 20-30min.
> Mit der Gondel: 20 min. Fahrtzeit + 30min. Wartezeit
> 
> Da kann ich nach jedem Aufstieg zu Fuß oben noch eine Cola trinken + Kuchen essen. Kommt auf die gleiche Zeit (und gleiche Menge an Abfahrten) raus und ist wahrscheinlich güntiger als eine Liftkarte
> Bin auch ´ne faule Socke, aber einen Gedanken ist es wert.



20 minuten fahrtzeit? na sicher..


----------



## OrangeSpy (1. Mai 2010)

warum hat denn niemand gesagt das der waldboden gerade so hart ist?


----------



## Molo (1. Mai 2010)

OrangeSpy schrieb:


> warum hat denn niemand gesagt das der waldboden gerade so hart ist?



Der Waldboden ist momentan Hart


----------



## enemy111 (1. Mai 2010)

kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (2. Mai 2010)

ollibolli schrieb:


> ********ndreck! Wieder nix...
> 
> muss ich wohl in Zukunft mit Umleitung mitfahren - der hat eins gewonnen
> 
> aber notfalls kann ich immer noch sehr gut Karten lesen...



Lässt sich bestimmt einrichten 
Brauche nur erstmal ein iPhone, damit ich auch was habe, wo ich die Karte drauf speichern/nutzen kann 




Wie war die Salzgitter Tour?


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Mai 2010)

Rippgid, hunchen mit Freund und ich haben vor am 8.5 nach Wibe zu fahren, will sich noch jemand mit anschließen?


----------



## OrangeSpy (2. Mai 2010)

der waldboden ist so hart das ich mir schön das handgelenk verstaucht habe


----------



## enemy111 (2. Mai 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Rippgid, hunchen mit Freund und ich haben vor am 8.5 nach Wibe zu fahren, will sich noch jemand mit anschließen?




hätte erst am 9.5. zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marsepolani (2. Mai 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Rippgid, hunchen mit Freund und ich haben vor am 8.5 nach Wibe zu fahren, will sich noch jemand mit anschließen?



hi,

werde auch vom 8.05. bis 9.05 dort sein. Fahre am freitagabend dorthin.

bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Mai 2010)

na dann sieht man sich ja


----------



## Bogeyman (2. Mai 2010)

Also ich denke ich bin auch dabei... solange ich noch einen finde der mitkommt... die ganze Strecke alleine fahren ist auch langweilig. Aber ich denke, Daniel wird mich schon nicht im Stich lassen.


----------



## Dave83 (2. Mai 2010)

Hi zusammen,

Mir ist gestern an meinem DHX 5 Remote Dämpfer - Ext. Piggypack der Stahlflexverbindungsschlach geplatzt, jetzt frag ich mich wo Ich einen neuen herbekommen soll, vielleicht hat jemand einen guten Tipp für mich ?!

Werd morgen früh mal bei Toxo anrufen aber so wie ich mein glück kenne haben die den Schlauch nicht vorrätig und ich brauch nen neunen innerhalb der nächsten woche 

Vielleicht ließt das hier ja jemand der mit Hydraulik Technik arbeitet oder verbindungen dort hin hat und mir evtl eine Adresse geben kann wo man mir diesen Schlauch nachbaut :-D

Es handelt sich um einen Stahflex Schlauch der an beiden Enden ein Ringauge hat welches mit ich glaube M6er Schrauben am Dämpfer sowie am Pack befestigt werden und mit Öl versorgt werden.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Mai 2010)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Also ich denke ich bin auch dabei... solange ich noch einen finde der mitkommt... die ganze Strecke alleine fahren ist auch langweilig. Aber ich denke, Daniel wird mich schon nicht im Stich lassen.



Ripgid kommt ohne Bike mit mit Camera also wenn du keinen findest könnten wir 2 zusammen fahren


----------



## Ripgid (2. Mai 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Rippgid kommt ohne Bike mit mit Camera also wenn du keinen findest könnten wir 2 zusammen fahren



soso, wusst ich noch gar nicht... die ganze zeit mir da die beine in den bauch stehen und fotos knippsen, da krieg ich ja ne macke...

entweder ich komme mit der gummikuh mit oder gar nicht


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Mai 2010)

Dave83 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Mir ist gestern an meinem DHX 5 Remote Dämpfer - Ext. Piggypack der Stahlflexverbindungsschlach geplatzt, jetzt frag ich mich wo Ich einen neuen herbekommen soll, vielleicht hat jemand einen guten Tipp für mich ?!
> 
> ...



Versuchs mal bei Hansaflex, http://www.hansa-flex.com/niederlassungen/inland.html?Betrieb=HIL&cHash=997cf806f1726d742b7fcebef86aff52


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Mai 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> soso, wusst ich noch gar nicht... die ganze zeit mir da die beine in den bauch stehen und fotos knippsen, da krieg ich ja ne macke...
> 
> entweder ich komme mit der gummikuh mit oder gar nicht



Na um so besser wenn du mit mitkommst, im Solling sagtest du noch du wolltest ohne mit, wegen Prüfungen


----------



## Dave83 (2. Mai 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Versuchs mal bei Hansaflex, http://www.hansa-flex.com/niederlassungen/inland.html?Betrieb=HIL&cHash=997cf806f1726d742b7fcebef86aff52



Ja das wäre morgen einer meiner weiteren Anlaufpunkte gewesen aber mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (2. Mai 2010)

da war einer schneller mit hansaflex...
mein vater lässt sich da immer hydraulik schläuche für die arbeit konfektionieren.


----------



## Bogeyman (2. Mai 2010)

Hansaflex... sonst vielleicht noch ST Schlauch Technik in Alfeld.


----------



## eisenarsch (2. Mai 2010)

bin ganz aufgeregt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 morgen werde ich es mir holen


----------



## Molo (2. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> bin ganz aufgeregt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann gratuliere ich schonmal


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Mai 2010)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Hansaflex... sonst vielleicht noch ST Schlauch Technik in Alfeld.



Hätt ich auch drauf kommen können, hab da letzte Woche erst für die arbeit eingekauft


----------



## ollibolli (2. Mai 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Lässt sich bestimmt einrichten
> Brauche nur erstmal ein iPhone, damit ich auch was habe, wo ich die Karte drauf speichern/nutzen kann



Das können wir gern mal machen - ich wollte sowieso die Tage im Wald etwas basteln. Wann weiss ich allerdings noch nicht genau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (2. Mai 2010)

Würde richtig gerne mit nach WiBe! Aber wieder 65 allein fürs Fahren und dann noch mal Hin- und Rückfahrt (mit der Bahn ~60). Das passt diesen Monat nicht mehr ins Budget. Aber ich werd mich schon nicht langweilen, darf ja meine Facharbeit schreiben -.-


----------



## --->freak<--- (2. Mai 2010)

winterberg 1. mai 





ende vom lied helm zerkrazt jersy hat loch fras und die gabel ist krumm


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (2. Mai 2010)

Schönes Bild (wenn auch überbelichtet)! Brauchst aber noch neue Klamotten, hast ja kein UFO mehr =P

Schade um die 40er, aber wie ich gelesen hab ist sie wieder gerade?!


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> bin ganz aufgeregt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwusch, am 1. Mai waren auch 2 Cannondale dabei, allerdings mit Lefty - viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike und..
...bis bald im Wald!
WH.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> bin ganz aufgeregt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geil!! Lass die Gratiszugabe nicht ausser Acht...!!!! Und eine neue Kurbel!!


----------



## Harvester (3. Mai 2010)

in ca 3 Wochen hab ich auch was "Neues"

und zwar diese beiden:


----------



## eisenarsch (3. Mai 2010)

nett ,nur die sitzbank würde ich entsorgen


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Mai 2010)

sind das net alte Nicolai Bass?
Und unten ne alte MZ Super T ne? Baujahr 05 oder so


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2010)

Hat Jemand einen gut erhaltenen LX 7-fach Schalthebel??


----------



## eisenarsch (3. Mai 2010)

das war eine schöne jungfernfahrt  tolles bike ,leicht ,knackig ,bildschön.eben genau wie ich 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das war eine schöne jungfernfahrt  tolles bike ,leicht ,knackig ,bildschön.eben genau wie ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schickes Bike mit 120mm genau richtig - viel Spaß damit!
Hat bei mir heute leider nicht geklappt - wird nachgeholt!


----------



## fabolousfab (3. Mai 2010)

muahh,, genau da hab ich mir vor paar tagen nen platten geholt. Hab dann bis Hasede getragen 

...chices bike!


----------



## Molo (3. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das war eine schöne jungfernfahrt  tolles bike ,leicht ,knackig ,bildschön.eben genau wie ich



Hab dich gegen 17.30 mit noch einem Recken Richtunf Finkenberg radeln gesehen. Feldweg an der B1 in Richtung "Berg".


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das war eine schöne jungfernfahrt  tolles bike ,leicht ,knackig ,bildschön.eben genau wie ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salve,
Glückwunsch zum schicken weißen bike
Um-/Anbauten schon fertig?
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Mai 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Sehr geil!! Lass die Gratiszugabe nicht ausser Acht...!!!!


..und die wäre? Ein Bunny, hop hop



Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Und eine neue Kurbel!!


Wieso, ist doch schon eine dran

PS:
Bin jetzt häufiger in Hameln
Schicke bikes & girls (ea weiß mehr)dort
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das war eine schöne jungfernfahrt  tolles bike ,leicht ,knackig ,bildschön.eben genau wie ich



Wirklich ein schickes Baik! Sieht edel aus.


----------



## infineon (3. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das war eine schöne jungfernfahrt  tolles bike ,leicht ,knackig ,bildschön.eben genau wie ich



Glückwünsche zum Bike  

Hat einer von euch hier schon mal Trikots bestellt Wear-Gear. Wie schaut es mit der Qualität aus?


----------



## oxysept (3. Mai 2010)

@ Eisenarsch: Schönes bike, schaut super aus und macht bestimmt ordentlich Spaß auf den Trails.

@ Waldhase: Mein einziger LX 7-fach Schalthebel ist leider zusammen mit meinem alten Merida Hardtail 
(mein erstes Mountainbike Baujahr 1992 oder so) im Jahr 2000 verkauft worden .


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> @ Eisenarsch: Schönes bike, schaut super aus und macht bestimmt ordentlich Spaß auf den Trails.
> 
> @ Waldhase: Mein einziger LX 7-fach Schalthebel ist leider zusammen mit meinem alten Merida Hardtail
> (mein erstes Mountainbike Baujahr 1992 oder so) im Jahr 2000 verkauft worden .



Mein erstes Bike ist ein Müsing Abaco Bj. 1989 und wird noch gepflegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (3. Mai 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> sind das net alte Nicolai Bass?
> Und unten ne alte MZ Super T ne? Baujahr 05 oder so


 

fast richtig 

Das sind Trombone mit neuer Dämpferaufnahme. Gabel könnte sein...


Der Plan lautet sich aus beiden ein Vernünftiges zu basteln. neu pulvern und so weiter......


----------



## --->freak<--- (3. Mai 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Schönes Bild (wenn auch überbelichtet)! Brauchst aber noch neue Klamotten, hast ja kein UFO mehr =P
> 
> Schade um die 40er, aber wie ich gelesen hab ist sie wieder gerade?!



ich hatte nei ein ufo  und ich hab die sachen weil A günstig und B sponsor


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das war eine schöne jungfernfahrt  tolles bike ,leicht ,knackig ,bildschön.eben genau wie ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da haben die gesuchten Pedalen ein schönes weisses Rad gefunden


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ...
> 
> PS:
> Bin jetzt häufiger in Hameln
> ...



is weiss bike in


und wo is Hameln


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. Mai 2010)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> ich hatte nei ein ufo



Naja, was solls 


Edith hat mir gerade geflüstert, dass ich dich gerade mit enemy111 verwechselt habe. Naja, was solls 
Wo bekommt man die UFO Klamotten her? Gibts ja echt schicke Sachen!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das war eine schöne jungfernfahrt  tolles bike ,leicht ,knackig ,bildschön.eben genau wie ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch!!! schickes Radl!! Und nun was objektives.... Cannondale Fahrer sind einfach hübscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Mai 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Naja, was solls
> 
> 
> Edith hat mir gerade geflüstert, dass ich dich gerade mit enemy111 verwechselt habe. Naja, was solls
> Wo bekommt man die UFO Klamotten her? Gibts ja echt schicke Sachen!



Bei mir bekommst du sie.
Über MG Sport kansnt du sie dir ansehen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Mai 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> fast richtig
> 
> Das sind Trombone mit neuer Dämpferaufnahme. Gabel könnte sein...
> 
> ...



Schon Planung was du mit dem anderen übrigbleibenden Rahmen machst?


----------



## Ripgid (4. Mai 2010)

Oha, die wilde Elan-horde prügelt wieder durch die Hildesheimer Alpen.. 

Günther was los, sahst etwas abgeschlagen aus.. Scheint ja ein ganz schön hohes Leistungsniveau zu sein, wenn du nur hinten mit fährst


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Mai 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Oha, die wilde Elan-horde prügelt wieder durch die Hildesheimer Alpen..
> 
> Günther was los, sahst etwas abgeschlagen aus.. Scheint ja ein ganz schön hohes Leistungsniveau zu sein, wenn du nur hinten mit fährst



Salve, he Du Jungspund, bin schon SenMasII, ich darf das
Hast Du trotz fullface gesehen wie ich über Deine/Eure kicker gebrettert bin...
Konnte mich aber wieder ran arbeiten, am Tosmar hatte ich alle wieder
Du bist aber auch fleißig am fahren & springen, gelle? Herrlich, diese schier unerschöpfliche Freizeit der Jugendepoche
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Ripgid (4. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve, he Du Jungspund, bin schon SenMasII, ich darf das
> Hast Du trotz fullface gesehen wie ich über Deine/Eure kicker gebrettert bin...
> Konnte mich aber wieder ran arbeiten, am Tosmar hatte ich alle wieder
> Du bist aber auch fleißig am fahren & springen, gelle? Herrlich, diese schier unerschöpfliche Freizeit der Jugendepoche
> LG, G-K-R



Ja, die waren alle nicht gerade langsam und hatten offenbar ihren spass daran. Der "Führer" der Truppe hat sich sogar bei mir dafür bedankt Musste erstmal schauen wer überhaupt wer ist.. mit den Trikots, Brillen und Rennhelmen kann man ja kaum wen identifizieren..

Aber keiner ist den mini-drop mit dem Brett gesprungen 

War heute das erste mal seit Samstag wieder auf dem Sattel. Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen, dass ich momentan Prüfungswoche(n) habe und sonst nur mit der Nase über den Büchern hänge, bisschen abwechslung tut da doch mal ganz gut. Habe nur etwas Trailpflege betrieben und etwas abseits vom Wege einen etwas höheren Drop/Kicker gebaut..

Seid ihr am Tosmar den Canyontrail gefahren? wie schaut der denn momentan aus? Eingang immer noch verblockt?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Mai 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Seid ihr am Tosmar den Canyontrail gefahren? wie schaut der denn momentan aus? Eingang immer noch verblockt?


No, sind den Tosmartrail bis Diekholzen
Den Canyontrail bin  ich schon ewig nicht gefahren, der wäre mal wieder dran..
Dir noch viel Erfolg
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Harvester (5. Mai 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Schon Planung was du mit dem anderen übrigbleibenden Rahmen machst?


 

erstmal checken, wie die Grundsubstanz ist. Aber ich denke, da findet sich nen Käufer für 
Sind übrigens Größe L.
Der "FR" Rahmen soll etwas Spiel am Hinterbau haben. Genaueres kann ich dann sagen, wenn ich die Beiden bei mir habe. Man freu ich mich aufs basteln^^. Als neue Farbe könnte ich mir das Burgunderrot von -N- vorstellen. Oder gelb? oder Dizzy Camo?  

Desweiteren wird das Gewicht geändert, aber das hat ja Zeit. Hauptsache erstmal was zum fahren


----------



## wunderkiste (5. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> das war eine schöne jungfernfahrt  tolles bike ,leicht ,knackig ,bildschön.eben genau wie ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schönes Teil. Glückwunsch zum Zuwachs im Fuhrpark


----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve, he Du Jungspund, bin schon SenMasII, ich darf das
> Hast Du trotz fullface gesehen wie ich über Deine/Eure kicker gebrettert bin...
> Konnte mich aber wieder ran arbeiten, am Tosmar hatte ich alle wieder
> Du bist aber auch fleißig am fahren & springen, gelle? Herrlich, diese schier unerschöpfliche Freizeit der Jugendepoche
> LG, G-K-R



klingt gut, vielleich schaff ich es mal, z.Z. ist eine langfristige Planung > 30 min ein schöner Wunsch. 

@Ripgid Günther wollte keinen erschrecken, er ist noch älter als er glaubt 
Bis ein Sen.III auf Drehzahl ist braucht erhalt eine längere Vorwärmphase, die Nenndrehzahl hält er dann, egal was im Weg steht.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. Mai 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> klingt gut, vielleich schaff ich es mal, z.Z. ist eine langfristige Planung > 30 min ein schöner Wunsch.
> 
> @Ripgid Günther wollte keinen erschrecken, er ist noch älter als er glaubt
> Bis ein Sen.III auf Drehzahl ist braucht erhalt eine längere Vorwärmphase, die Nenndrehzahl hält er dann, egal was im Weg steht.


Hilfe, richtig, SenMasIII, Donnerwetter, Schreck lass nach, also doch
Ach ne, dann doch lieber hinter dran (am schwarzen Rosse)...

Darauf einen Galama

G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Mai 2010)

Kommt noch wer am Samstag mit nach Winterberg?
Von Nicolai ist auch Testday am We, also könnt ihr die Bikes mit dem N Testen für umsosnt.

Ps: ihr könnt mcih ab heute Ausbilder nennen, gerade meine AEVO Prüfung bestanden.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. Mai 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Kommt noch wer am Samstag mit nach Winterberg?
> Von Nicolai ist auch Testday am We, also könnt ihr die Bikes mit dem N Testen für umsosnt.
> 
> Ps: ihr könnt mcih ab heute Ausbilder nennen, gerade meine AEVO Prüfung bestanden.



Leider immer noch pleite 
Und Dir Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!


----------



## Bogeyman (5. Mai 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Kommt noch wer am Samstag mit nach Winterberg?
> Von Nicolai ist auch Testday am We, also könnt ihr die Bikes mit dem N Testen für umsosnt.
> 
> Ps: ihr könnt mcih ab heute Ausbilder nennen, gerade meine AEVO Prüfung bestanden.



Auch von mir Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.

Denke ich bin am WE auch raus. Molo will zum Rennen nach Thale und Daniel kann auch nicht... und alleine ist mir das dann auch zu teuer, denke ich.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung! 
Warten dann am Sa. auf dem Parkplatz


----------



## Ripgid (5. Mai 2010)

@benni
Glückwunsch!! Wie war die Prüfung sonst so? bekomme meinen Schein erst Mitte Juni. Habe leider am Samstag auch keine Zeit, lernen geht halt vor... Aber wir holen das nach!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. Mai 2010)

AVEO noch einer 







oha Sauerland, ich denk es rechnet ne es schneit


----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ...
> Ach ne, dann doch lieber hinter dran (am schwarzen Rosse)...
> 
> Darauf einen Galama
> ...



ach ne nich auch noch hinter den e-öko Trend springen

besser is das


----------



## tisch (5. Mai 2010)

würde auch gerne nach winterberg kommen nur:
1. kein geld und
2. bin ich das we in eckernförde den hintern anner rennstrecke platsitzen wenn es regnen sollte...


----------



## waldhase (6. Mai 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> AVEO noch einer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gestern die Tour nach Salze zum Eisessen war wohl die richtige Endscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunderkiste (6. Mai 2010)

An alle, die es interessiert:

"Stuntzi" ist wieder unterwegs. Diesmal fährt er von Mexiko nach Kanada...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460366


----------



## JesKacz (6. Mai 2010)

Der Griesberg ist ein Arsc.hloch!


----------



## rODAHn (6. Mai 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Der Griesberg ist ein Arsc.hloch!



Warum?
Die Auffahrten sind gemein... und die (Trail)-Abfahrt einfach nur Hammer!?

War hat eigentlich die vielen schönen Rampen auf dem Waldrandtrail oberhalb von Itzum gebaut?

LG

rODAHn


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Gestern die Tour nach Salze zum Eisessen war wohl die richtige Endscheidung.



JAP!! War herrlich sonnig. Die Baxmann-Eiche war trocken Wir haben eine Runde mit einer Merida-Nachwuchsfahrerin gedreht, mussten sogar Wasser an der Matzenborn-Quelle nachfassen


----------



## waldhase (6. Mai 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Warum?
> Die Auffahrten sind gemein... und die (Trail)-Abfahrt einfach nur Hammer!?
> 
> War hat eigentlich die vielen schönen Rampen auf dem Waldrandtrail oberhalb von Itzum gebaut?
> ...



Ich war vor ein paar Tagen am Brockenblick, ihr habe neulich von einem    "Downhill" geschrieben, wo da der Einstieg?


----------



## waldhase (6. Mai 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> JAP!! War herrlich sonnig. Die Baxmann-Eiche war trocken Wir haben eine Runde mit einer Merida-Nachwuchsfahrerin gedreht, mussten sogar Wasser an der Matzenborn-Quelle nachfassen



Du hast doch nicht etwa im Wald deine Runde mit der Merida-Nachwuchsfahrerin gedreht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (6. Mai 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich die vielen schönen Rampen auf dem Waldrandtrail oberhalb von Itzum gebaut?


Ich bekenne mich, zusammen mit Um-Lei-Tung und einem Kumpel.. waren gestern auch am schaffen, warst du das mit dem schwarz-blauen Cube-trikot? Es hat sich noch ein älterer Herr aus der Bosch-Betriebssport gruppe bei uns für die Rampen bedankt.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Gestern die Tour nach Salze zum Eisessen war wohl die richtige Endscheidung.


Salve,
unangemeldete WH-Tour in die Westprovinz, dat geht ja schonmal garnicht
Wenn wir das gewußt hätten...schnell hätten wir eine Trail-Eskorte organisiert um Dich von der Eisdiele auf den anständigen Pfad der Trail-Tugend zu führen
LG, G-K-R

Trail-Tugende sind auch hier zufinden:




Die andere DH-Strecke ist direkt unterhalb vom Gelben Turm..


----------



## waldhase (6. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> unangemeldete WH-Tour in die Westprovinz, dat geht ja schonmal garnicht
> Wenn wir das gewußt hätten...schnell hätten wir eine Trail-Eskorte organisiert um Dich von der Eisdiele auf den anständigen Pfad der Trail-Tugend zu führen
> LG, G-K-R



Nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass dich die jungchen Radler vom ELAN am Dienstag durch die Wälder gejagt haben, wollte ich dich nicht schon wieder in Versuchung führen..
Allerdings ist es immer wieder interessant welche neuen Wege ich von Nettlingen nach Salze finde, an der optimalen Variante arbeite ich noch. Ich nehme noch Vorschläge an!

Ach ja über Pfingsten werde ich mich noch weiter gen Westen vorwagen, so Richtung Baxmann - Tosmar - Aussichtsturm - ICE etc.
VG.
WH

PS. Vielen Dank für die Karte.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass dich die jungchen Radler vom ELAN am Dienstag durch die Wälder gejagt haben, wollte ich dich nicht schon wieder in Versuchung führen..


Ja nee, is klar, war auch auf dem Altherrentrailfestival am Finkenberg mit Flickworkshop und tech. Support für die RSC-MTB-Runde
Dafür gibt es Bonuspunkte von der Krankenkasse
Frag mal bei Deiner nach, Du bist ja auch schon jenseits.....


waldhase schrieb:


> Ach ja über Pfingsten werde ich mich noch weiter gen Westen vorwagen, so Richtung Baxmann - Tosmar - Aussichtsturm - ICE etc.


Pass auf das wir Dich nicht ohne gültiges West-Visum erwischen

LG, G-K-R-SenMasIII-Bonuskarte


----------



## rODAHn (6. Mai 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Ich bekenne mich, zusammen mit Um-Lei-Tung und einem Kumpel.. waren gestern auch am schaffen, warst du das mit dem schwarz-blauen Cube-trikot? Es hat sich noch ein älterer Herr aus der Bosch-Betriebssport gruppe bei uns für die Rampen bedankt.



Jo! 

Lassen sich die Rampen auch als (Flug)-Neuling fahren?
...habe da noch etwas Respekt...


----------



## Ripgid (6. Mai 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Jo!
> 
> Lassen sich die Rampen auch als (Flug)-Neuling fahren?
> ...habe da noch etwas Respekt...



Ja. Bin ja selber Neuling. Du kannst alle Rampen locker "über"-rollen (entsprechende Tretlager-freiheit vorrausgesetzt), oder mit etwas mehr schwung dann auch etwas fliegen... Einfach gewicht nach hinten (sattel runter) und arme langmachen   Alternativ kannst du auch dran vorbei fahren wie du mit sicherheit schon gesehen hast..

Lade gerade noch ein Video vom kompletten Trail hoch..
edit:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11518917"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## rODAHn (6. Mai 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst du auch dran vorbei fahren wie du mit sicherheit schon gesehen hast..
> 
> .




...die sog. "Chickenways"     Nein Danke!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ...Altherrentrailfestival am Finkenberg mit Flickworkshop und tech. Support für die RSC-MTB-Runde...
> LG, G-K-R-SenMasIII-Bonuskarte



mit dem Gedanken spiel ich schon länger, eine Eisdiele am Finkenberg das hätte was $$ ...


----------



## waldhase (6. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ja nee, is klar, war auch auf dem Altherrentrailfestival am Finkenberg mit Flickworkshop und tech. Support für die RSC-MTB-Runde
> Dafür gibt es Bonuspunkte von der Krankenkasse
> Frag mal bei Deiner nach, Du bist ja auch schon jenseits.....
> 
> ...



Ich habe eine verbrieftes Geburtsrecht, dass mich als waschechten Hildesheimer ausweist.
Kam neulich auch nicht bei der Ü30 Party rein, 28cm waren zu wenig.
VG.
WH.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. Mai 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> ...die sog. "Chickenways"     Nein Danke!



dafür gibts hier experten



waldhase schrieb:


> Du hast doch nicht etwa im Wald deine Runde mit der Merida-Nachwuchsfahrerin gedreht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JesKacz (6. Mai 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Warum?
> Die Auffahrten sind gemein... und die (Trail)-Abfahrt einfach nur Hammer!?
> 
> War hat eigentlich die vielen schönen Rampen auf dem Waldrandtrail oberhalb von Itzum gebaut?
> ...


 
Die Auffahrten sind gemein... ich hätte dazu schreiben sollen, dass er ein ********* ist, wenn man sich bei der Auffahrt verfährt. Demnach musste ich nach 2x Tosm(ar) (er?) Griesberg und seelisch schon zu Hause beim Bier nochmal Griesberg, durch Badse durch nach Detfurth übern Berg nach Itzum. Ok lag vielleicht an mir, kenne mich dort kaum aus. 
Die von Dir beschriebenen Trails habe ich auch nicht gefunden. Ich bin zum Fernsehturm hoch und dann links am Zaun entlang. Am Ende des Zauns kommt links ab ein kurzes Stück Quer durch due Hecke und dann ein ganz netter Trail ähnlich des Tosmer Kamm Trail.

Oben von der Tosmer Hütte entgegengesetzte der Richtung Söhrer Fortshaus runter habe ich nach ca. 50 Metern auch einen links abgehenden Trail entdeckt, auch sehr lustig. Den habe ich irgendwie immer übersehen. Kurz nach dem Einstieg liegen zwar ein paar Bäume aber danach geht es schön flüssig weiter.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Du hast doch nicht etwa im Wald deine Runde mit der Merida-Nachwuchsfahrerin gedreht...



na sichi, samt Downhill!!

Lass uns doch mal wg. Pfingsten schnacken Streckenvorschläge erwünscht?


----------



## waldhase (6. Mai 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> na sichi, samt Downhill!!
> 
> Lass uns doch mal wg. Pfingsten schnacken Streckenvorschläge erwünscht?



Gute Idee, Start an der Baxmann-Eiche!
Ab wann ist Pfingsten mit Dir zu rechnen??


----------



## rODAHn (6. Mai 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Die von Dir beschriebenen Trails habe ich auch nicht gefunden. Ich bin zum Fernsehturm hoch und dann links am Zaun entlang. Am Ende des Zauns kommt links ab ein kurzes Stück Quer durch due Hecke und dann ein ganz netter Trail ähnlich des Tosmer Kamm Trail.




Ist doch ganz einfach...
ca. 30m vor dem Fernsehturm geht ein Waldweg links in den Wald.
Dann kommt eine kurze gemeine Steigung und anschließend ein sehr geiler Trail bis nach Badze.

...ich weiß nur nicht, ob der schon wieder frei geräumt ist!?


----------



## JesKacz (6. Mai 2010)

Danke, dann schaue ich am Samstag mal wieder beim Fernsehturm vorbei..


----------



## wunderkiste (6. Mai 2010)

@JesKacz: Du müsstest den Trail vom Griesberg kennen. Den habe ich Dir letztes Jahr mal gezeigt....


----------



## waldhase (6. Mai 2010)

Erled.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. Mai 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Danke, dann schaue ich am Samstag mal wieder beim Fernsehturm vorbei..



...wenn es keine Katzen und Hunde regnet kann ich vorbei geradelt kommen

@Waldhase... habe ab Pfingsten Urlaub, das beflügelt schätzungsweise mein Zeitbewustsein immens!!!    ist ja noch etwas hin.


----------



## scrabby (6. Mai 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Kommt noch wer am Samstag mit nach Winterberg?
> Von Nicolai ist auch Testday am We, also könnt ihr die Bikes mit dem N Testen für umsosnt.
> 
> Ps: ihr könnt mcih ab heute Ausbilder nennen, gerade meine AEVO Prüfung bestanden.



So wie es bis jetzt aussieht sind wir am Samstag auch in Winterberg, irgendwann muss man ja mal für den RDC üben .
Wenn es allerdings so regnen wird wie heute  bleiben wir zuhause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (6. Mai 2010)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Auch von mir Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.
> 
> Denke ich bin am WE auch raus. Molo will zum Rennen nach Thale und Daniel kann auch nicht... und alleine ist mir das dann auch zu teuer, denke ich.



Also wir haben Winterberg abgesagt und fahren evtl Sonntag nach Hahnenklee.
In Winterberg solls heute und morgen Schneien, da lohnt sie Anreise nicht


----------



## Bogeyman (6. Mai 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Also wir haben Winterberg abgesagt und fahren evtl Sonntag nach Hahnenklee.
> In Winterberg solls heute und morgen Schneien, da lohnt sie Anreise nicht



Ok, dann muss ich mich ja nicht weiter hier ärgern. mmhhh Sonntag muss ich mal gucken, aber ich denke das sollte sich noch einrichten lassen.


----------



## tingel83 (7. Mai 2010)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> An alle, die es interessiert:
> 
> "Stuntzi" ist wieder unterwegs. Diesmal fährt er von Mexiko nach Kanada...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460366



Danke für den Tipp...

aber sag mal, warum genau ist dieser Stuntzi denn so eine Legende, dass die Leute massenhaft ausflippen?


----------



## Molo (7. Mai 2010)

tingel83 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp...
> 
> aber sag mal, warum genau ist dieser Stuntzi denn so eine Legende, dass die Leute massenhaft ausflippen?



Fahr du mal zig tausend Km in der ganzen Welt mitm Fahrrad rum


----------



## eisenarsch (7. Mai 2010)

der lebt doch unsere träume aus


----------



## Molo (7. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> der lebt doch unsere träume aus



*dafür*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingel83 (7. Mai 2010)

klar, is saugeil, hatte bisher nichts von ihm gelesen...


----------



## JesKacz (7. Mai 2010)

@Jimi der Bayer

Ok, dann achte ich morgen verstärkt auf einen in Lederhosen gekleideten Klappradfahrer. 

@Wunderkiste

Der Trail kam mir auch etwas bekannt vor. War das da, wo Du eine kurze Bodenprobe genommen hast?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> der lebt doch unsere träume aus



So isses.


----------



## Bogeyman (7. Mai 2010)

Gibt es zwischen Mexiko und Kanada so viele Lifte?!?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Mai 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> @Jimi der Bayer
> 
> Ok, dann achte ich morgen verstärkt auf einen in Lederhosen gekleideten Klappradfahrer.



Wenn nix dazwischen gerät (Schäferhundsgroßeralligatorregen!) starte ich gemütlich gegen 12h in der Frühe!... morgen ist der letzte Spieltag der Bundesliga


----------



## wunderkiste (8. Mai 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> @Jimi der Bayer
> 
> 
> @Wunderkiste
> ...



Ja, das war da, wo mir der blöde Ast in die Speichen des Vorderrades gesprungen ist....


----------



## JesKacz (8. Mai 2010)

@Jimi der Bayer

Ich war aus selbem Grund bereits vom 07.00h  bis 10.00h unterwegs.

@rODAHn

Danke! Der Trail ist echt nicht schlecht, leider heute früh sehr matschig...  ich bin letztens zu früh abgebogen auf der Waldautobahn. Werde sobald es wieder etwas trockener ist auf jeden Fall nochmal drüber bügeln!

@Wunderkiste

Sah auf jeden Fall geschmeidig aus. Ich habe noch nie gesehen, wie einer so schnell wieder auf dem Sattel saß.

Ich währe erstmal liegen geblieben und hätte ausgiebig 

So, habe keine Zeit mehr. Ich muss erstmal für besseres Wetter und danach für 96 beten.

Allen noch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Ripgid (8. Mai 2010)

Ist heute noch jemand auf dem Tosmar unterwegs und hat Lust mir ein paar Trails zu zeigen?

Wo genau startet denn der Masterass Trail? hatte hier mal eine Karte gesehen, finde sie aber nicht mehr wieder


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Mai 2010)

@turbo.hunchen: fahre um kurz vor 8uhr morgen los und hole noch freak ab, sind so gegen 9uhr in Hahnenklee auf dem unteren Parkplatz beim Übungspacour


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. Mai 2010)

Salve!
@jimi, das war mal eine ganz andere Runde
viele Kilometer-wenig hm-viele interessante Eindrücke-nette Gespräche und alles mit einem sauberen bike
Den Blaukarierten mit Vollrüstung auf dem schwarzen Rosse haben wir im Maiental auch noch getroffen....
....da staunten die beiden Hardtail-Fahrer

Und die Roten machen ein 3:0 

Perfekt

LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeshark (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin relativ neu hier und wollte einfach mal Hallo sagen!

Also Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe mal sieht sich bald beim fahren mal. 

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja sogar schon helfen, ich hab nämlich ein kleines Problem

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460937

Danke schonmal


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> @jimi, das war mal eine ganz andere Runde
> viele Kilometer-wenig hm-viele interessante Eindrücke-nette Gespräche und alles mit einem sauberen bike
> Den Blaukarierten mit Vollrüstung auf dem schwarzen Rosse haben wir im Maiental auch noch getroffen....
> ...



wenn, die in Badze, alle durch die Täler dullern, dann wundert mich die fehlende Trailpflege nicht  
der abgang von der Welfenhöhe war eine Harvesterwüste, gut das Ross und Reiter für Wildschweinpfade ausgerüstet waren, so ließ sich das Fahrwerk abwärts aus(h)reizen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> @jimi, das war mal eine ganz andere Runde
> viele Kilometer-wenig hm-viele interessante Eindrücke-nette Gespräche und alles mit einem sauberen bike
> Den Blaukarierten mit Vollrüstung auf dem schwarzen Rosse haben wir im Maiental auch noch getroffen....
> ...



der komische Mann hat behauptet mein Rad ist schwer!?

Pfädchen, Trailpflege in salzdetfurther Gefilden könnte sich als Sisyphos-Werk erweisen... Die Sauberge sehen leider ähnlich aus. 

Seid Ihr durch´s Maintal zurück? Wie war der Matsch-/ Staubfaktor??


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. Mai 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> der komische Mann hat behauptet mein Rad ist schwer!?


Tzzz Der andere sagte doch was von Leicht



Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Seid Ihr durch´s Maintal zurück? Wie war der Matsch-/ Staubfaktor??


Im Maiental trafen wir Blaukaro; dann links rauf und runter und zurück bin ich dann über die saubere Straße
Sehr gelungener Nachmittag
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Mai 2010)

Nicht mit Blaukaro Luftlinie?? Morgen liegt eine Merida-Runde an... vorher wollte ich in Richtung Bünte.
Hast Du Heimatkunde bezüglich derer von W. betrieben?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. Mai 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Nicht mit Blaukaro Luftlinie??


Neee, der wollte es noch richtig krachen lassen, sprich Dreck aufwirbeln, da war ich raus


Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Morgen liegt eine Merida-Runde an... vorher wollte ich in Richtung Bünte.
> Hast Du Heimatkunde bezüglich derer von W. betrieben?


Sehr wichtig, vergiss mir den Nachwuchs nicht
Und:
Ja

LG, G-K-R

Ach ja, für Montag bin ich raus, Termin am Abend


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (9. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ach ja, für Montag bin ich raus, Termin am Abend



Schaaaade


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Mai 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> der komische Mann hat behauptet mein Rad ist schwer!?
> 
> ... Matsch-/ Staubfaktor??



das Systemgewicht ist natürlich entscheident, das können komische Männer nicht wissen 

Matsch 40% Staub 0%


----------



## eisenarsch (9. Mai 2010)

waren heute alle erst bei der tanke und dann bei mutti ? im wald war ja nix los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Mai 2010)

Falscher Wald.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> waren heute alle erst bei der tanke und dann bei mutti ? im wald war ja nix los


Salve,
Korrekt, exakt genauso Der Wald war später dran: Ideallinien-Training auf dem Tosmartrail, sehr effektiv weil kein Verkehr

Wann & Wo sieht man das cannondale?

LG, G-K-R



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Falscher Wald.



PS
Sitzt die Gurkenmaske vom Wellnesstag in Badse noch?

Ober gab es gestern nur die Schlammpackung....

LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (9. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Wann & Wo sieht man das cannondale?
> 
> LG, G-K-R



vielleicht zu pfingsten ?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> Korrekt, exakt genauso Der Wald war später dran: Ideallinien-Training auf dem Tosmartrail,...
> 
> PS
> ...



der Tosmarabgang brachte noch frisches Maiengrün auf die Maske,
sodass der Kontrast zum blauenkaro, in Diekholzen, die Moppedfahrer Schleifchen fahren lies.


----------



## rODAHn (10. Mai 2010)

Sagt mal, ist das der "sagenumwobene" Truppenübungsplatz-Trail?





Ich fand den gar nicht so dolle...(Im gegensatz zum Tosmartrail)

LG


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> waren heute alle erst bei der tanke und dann bei mutti ? im wald war ja nix los



Hey hey hey!? Bin eine Trainingsrunde mit dem Nachwuchs-Merida-Team und meinem viel zu schweren Bulldozer-Flash  geradelt!

Lass Dich mal mit Deinem neuen Bike blicken!!

p.s. hihi... Bist Du auch an der Tanke gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (10. Mai 2010)

was ich so verschenke gibt es nicht in der tanke  da bin ich recht kreativ


----------



## eisenarsch (10. Mai 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist das der "sagenumwobene" Truppenübungsplatz-Trail?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja das ist er.führung gefällig ?


----------



## tisch (10. Mai 2010)

@ rODAHn

Ob es der "sagenumwobene" Trail ist weiß ich jetzt nicht... jedenfalls zu bergauf lastig und nur die verbindung von zu hause zum trupenübungsplatz für mich. ich halte mich dann immer nen wenig weiter oben, oben/rechts auf der karte auf, da es dort erst richtig spaßig wird.

MfG Timo


----------



## rODAHn (10. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ja das ist er.führung gefällig ?



Gerne! 
...aber mit dem Rennrad!


----------



## --->freak<--- (10. Mai 2010)

hier nen video von mir und benni aus hahnenklee vom sontag 


war übrigens nen cooler tag  hat laune gemacht , und auch die strecke was ich von hahnenklee nicht gedacht hatte


----------



## enemy111 (10. Mai 2010)

lahme sau  benni und benni.  spaß bei seite. 

nächstes mal komm ich mit


----------



## Paul_ (10. Mai 2010)

HI Leute, ich bin Paul,

wollte jetzt mit downhill anfangen, da ein paar Kumpels von mir auch fahren. Bisher bin ich mehr Touren gefahren (auch Rennrad) 
Bin gerade dabei mir n Bike zu kaufen
Paul


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Mai 2010)

Paul_ schrieb:


> HI Leute, ich bin Paul,
> 
> wollte jetzt mit downhill anfangen, da ein paar Kumpels von mir auch fahren. Bisher bin ich mehr Touren gefahren (auch Rennrad)
> Bin gerade dabei mir n Bike zu kaufen
> Paul



Was für nen BIke gibt es denn?
Wo fahren deine Kumpels? vielleicht kennt man sie


----------



## eisenarsch (10. Mai 2010)

hallo paul 
willkommen im forum der bekloppten und bescheuerten  
viel spaß beim bike aussuchen


----------



## --->freak<--- (10. Mai 2010)

und noch mal hallo paul panzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Mai 2010)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> und noch mal hallo paul panzer



können evtl doch am We in braunlage fahren, hab grad gehört Wetter soll Donnerstag nciht so gut sein und ab Freitag besser werden.
Brauchst aber evtl nen fahrer, außer Ripgid legt sein Bike bei mir ins Auto

@Alena: evtl Donnerstag Solling und Freitag oder samstag Braunlage?


----------



## Ripgid (10. Mai 2010)

Wann jetzt Samstag? Dachte Donnerstag?!

Solling wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht.. Egal hauptsache bügeln, muss den Kopf frei bekommen..


----------



## --->freak<--- (10. Mai 2010)

mit fahrer wird nix werden weil mein dad mich donnerstag ( nächste woche ) nach wibe fahren muss und sonntag wieder abholen und das sind ja fast 1000 km ... also nen haufen fahrerrei


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Mai 2010)

Günther, treibs du heute die Elan-Truppe vor dir her? 
könnte dann die pädkens bis Osum nutzen und dir auf möglichst asphaltfreien wegen in den osten folgen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Mai 2010)

@all
Test mit dem 100er Vorbau und neuer Gabel war erfolgversprechend, möchte jedoch noch einen 80er +/- 10 testen, bitte mal in die Grabbelkisten gucken ob 1 1/8 x 31,8 Klemmung ca.80 lang vorhanden ist.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. Mai 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Günther, treibs du heute die Elan-Truppe vor dir her?
> könnte dann die pädkens bis Osum nutzen und dir auf möglichst asphaltfreien wegen in den osten folgen.



Salve,
Treiben ist gut
Entscheidend ist die Startzeit hier: früh heißt: Tosmar, Söhre, Itzum, Galgenberg, elan...
spät: ohne Tosmar, Osum, Itzum, Galgenberg, elan...

Früh bitte nur ohne Regen, ansonsten (Regen) spät und kurz

LG, G-K-R


----------



## marsepolani (11. Mai 2010)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> hier nen video von mir und benni aus hahnenklee vom sontag
> 
> 
> war übrigens nen cooler tag  hat laune gemacht , und auch die strecke was ich von hahnenklee nicht gedacht hatte



HI nettes Video,

ich war übrigens Samstag, Sonntag  in Winterberg. Wetter war bis Sonntag 15.30 recht gut, dann fing es an zu regnen wie aus Eimern.
Die Dhstrecke war am Sonntag sogar recht trocken.

bis bald im Park

marsepolani


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> Treiben ist gut
> Entscheidend ist die Startzeit hier: früh heißt: Tosmar, Söhre, Itzum, Galgenberg, elan...
> spät: ohne Tosmar, Osum, Itzum, Galgenberg, elan...
> ...



meine Prognose incl. 19%MwSt -> kein Regen 

könnte in sumsum nach 1630 los  
Söhre?Telefon? ff!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. Mai 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> meine Prognose incl. 19%MwSt -> kein Regen
> 
> könnte in sumsum nach 1630 los
> Söhre?Telefon? ff!



Sehr optimistische Prognose
Vor 17 Uhr darf ich nicht raus
Telefon ist gut...
LG, G-Kein-Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Mai 2010)

Mit Elan rund um den Pott zeigten schöne Trails auch östlich der Innersten, bislang für mich allein das dunkle Reich der Ostgoten, Müslimaster und Bacheloretten 

Die zum Teil gut ausgebauten  @Baumeister und mit Rampen bestückten Pädken rufen nach weiterer Befahrung.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Mai 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Mit Elan rund um den Pott zeigten schöne Trails auch östlich der Innersten, bislang für mich allein das dunkle Reich der Ostgoten, Müslimaster und Bacheloretten





Und auch im Elan gibt es Elanetten....

Endlich gab es mal hm auf der Uhr und der Schlusstrail braucht aber noch eine ordentliche Trailpflege; mußte ja Angst haben um diesen Rahmen

LG, G-Kein-Regen Gestern


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ...
> und der Schlusstrail braucht aber noch eine ordentliche Trailpflege;
> LG, G-Kein-Regen Gestern



app Pflege: Ganz Hilfreich für Sprungbaumeister, so wird der Übergang vom Trail zum Wipfelblick harmonisch:







und der Schlusstrail wird jedes mal besser, im Mai sprießt halt das Blattwerk ordentlich, das unterscheidet den Singeltrail von der ForstAB


----------



## enemy111 (12. Mai 2010)

hab gehört, gestern hat sich ein tourenfahrer schön auf die fresse gelegt beim steinberg? grund: baumstamm.

selber schuld 
, da einige spasten*sorry* -tourenfahrer meinen, sie müssten ab und zu mal nen baumstamm auf den weg legen.


----------



## enemy111 (12. Mai 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Was für nen BIke gibt es denn?
> Wo fahren deine Kumpels? vielleicht kennt man sie




unter anderem ich


----------



## BurningAxel (12. Mai 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> hab gehört, gestern hat sich ein tourenfahrer schön auf die fresse gelegt beim steinberg? grund: baumstamm.
> 
> selber schuld
> , da einige spasten*sorry* -tourenfahrer meinen, sie müssten ab und zu mal nen baumstamm auf den weg legen.



Gibt es dafür Beweise, dass es Radfahrer sind, die die Baumstämme und diverse andere Sachen auf den Trail schmeißen (kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen)? Ich hatte bisher immer die Fußgänger in Verdacht und vor einiger Zeit hab ich mal ne Gruppe Kinder erwischt, die den Trail mit Gestrüpp blockiert haben.

Vorhin bin ich den Trail vom Wildgatter zur Waldquelle gefahren und hätte beim ersten Sprung (nach der zweiten Kreuzung des breiten Weges hinter der Rechtskurve) fast nen Zweig in die Fresse bekommen, der vor der Landung auf Kopfhöhe quer über den Trail hängt. Also, wer da heute oder morgen noch lang fährt, bitte aufpassen! Freitag werd ich das Ding wegmachen, wenns noch da ist. Heute hatte ich es eilig, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (12. Mai 2010)

wieso ich das meine ? 
1. weil einer von nem freund erwischt wurde, damit wir downhiller ja nicht mehr so *schnell* da runter knallen.
2. weil vor langer zeit mal ein großes gehate von den tourenfahrern rüberkam, weil wir 2 ca. 20 cm hohe kicker gebaut haben -> 


werde wohl heute den trail mal einbisschen freischneiden, ist ja schon ein urwald da.
werde auf stöcker etc. achten..


----------



## eisenarsch (12. Mai 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> hab gehört, gestern hat sich ein tourenfahrer schön auf die fresse gelegt beim steinberg? grund: baumstamm.
> 
> selber schuld
> , da einige spasten*sorry* -tourenfahrer meinen, sie müssten ab und zu mal nen baumstamm auf den weg legen.



jetzt fängt das wieder an  es könnte "jeder" gewesen sein.stell dir vor ,auch wanderer machen so etwas schön locker bleiben


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (12. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> stell dir vor ,auch wanderer machen so etwas schön locker bleiben



Unvorstellbar! Und das, obwohl die doch auch immer alle so nett sind!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Mai 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> app Pflege: Ganz Hilfreich für Sprungbaumeister, so wird der Übergang vom Trail zum Wipfelblick harmonisch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr schönes Technik-Seminar

Gibt es auch eine Grafik für den perfekten Abflug


LG, G-Kanone-Rakete


----------



## enemy111 (12. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> jetzt fängt das wieder an  es könnte "jeder" gewesen sein.stell dir vor ,auch wanderer machen so etwas schön locker bleiben



locker bleiben achso,  ich möchte nicht im krankenhaus aufwachen, egal ob es WIEDER ein tourenfahrer war oder ein wanderer war


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> hallo paul
> willkommen im forum der bekloppten und bescheuerten
> viel spaß beim bike aussuchen


Auch von mir ein herzliches Wilkommen
Hier und hier kann man sich online so einiges anschauen....

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Mai 2010)

@jimiderbayer

Was geht an Himmelfahrt?
Nachwuchsteam oder Bollerwagen.....

LG, G-K-R


----------



## rODAHn (12. Mai 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Mit Elan rund um den Pott zeigten schöne Trails auch östlich der Innersten, bislang für mich allein das dunkle Reich der Ostgoten, Müslimaster und Bacheloretten
> 
> Die zum Teil gut ausgebauten  @Baumeister und mit Rampen bestückten Pädken rufen nach weiterer Befahrung.



Gibts davon ne *.gpx datei?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> @jimiderbayer
> 
> Was geht an Himmelfahrt?
> Nachwuchsteam oder Bollerwagen.....
> ...



Hi Günther, 
wir legen eine Trainingseinheit (Reha) an den Tag. Ohne Bollerwagen natürlich (unglaublich mannschaftsübergreifend!), der Wurfarm muss geschont werden!
Denke mal wir reinigen u.a. den Welfenberg-Trail von Stöcken (das Thema scheint aktuell zu sein) 
Den Freitag habe ich als Brückentagschnorrer für eine Runde reserviert... mit meinem uuuunheimlich schwääärem Rad


----------



## waldhase (13. Mai 2010)

@Vatertag
Wir werden heute gen Brockenblick-Bismarckturm radeln - gibt dort Vatertagsorgien oder Vater-Selbsthilfegruppen anzutreffen?
Für alle Nüchternen - viel Spaß, allen Anderen viel Asperin 
WH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (13. Mai 2010)

fährt irgendwer dieses wochenende in irgendeinen park ?


----------



## eisenarsch (13. Mai 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> fährt irgendwer dieses wochenende in irgendeinen park ?


Zählt auch der Saupark in Springe?


----------



## waldhase (13. Mai 2010)

Mensch das war ja heute richtig schön gemütlich im Wald, kaum Fußgänger nur reichlich Bollerwagen und merkwürdig sprechende Nochnichtväter. 
Am frühen Nachmittag dachte ich, die sind unfreundlich, weil sie nicht zurück gegrüßt hatten, aber es lag nur daran, dass sie nicht mehr sprechen konnten.
Ein paar Idioten hatten Ihren Spaß daran die Gulideckel auf dem Fahrradweg zur Domäne aufs Feld zu schmeißen.
Als ich den ersten Deckel wieder eingesetzt hatten wies mich ein netter entgegenkommender Radfahrer darauf hin, dass weiter vorne auch noch einige fehlen.....vielen Dank für die Hilfsbereitschaft!
Viel Spaß beim ausdünsten...


----------



## enemy111 (13. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Zählt auch der Saupark in Springe?




ja, für dich schon.


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. Mai 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> fährt irgendwer dieses wochenende in irgendeinen park ?



Ja, kommen gerade aus Braunlage.


----------



## trailking84 (13. Mai 2010)

die gallow mounten crew wird sich am sonntag mal in hahnenklee austoben


----------



## enemy111 (13. Mai 2010)

bin morgen da.


----------



## Ripgid (13. Mai 2010)

war ganz okay in Braunlage, feiner nieselregen, oben auf dem Berg (971m ü. NN) dichter Nebel und teilweise temperaturen um die 0°C. Lade vielleicht nachher/morgen noch ein Video hoch..


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Zählt auch der Saupark in Springe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marsepolani (15. Mai 2010)

Hi,

in Hahnenklee fängt es wieder an:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:,
Wann wird es endlich wieder Sommer???


Bis bald im Wald

Marsepolani


----------



## Molo (15. Mai 2010)

marsepolani schrieb:


> Hi,
> Wann wird es endlich wieder Sommer???



Sommer?  Ist gestrichen...


----------



## enemy111 (15. Mai 2010)

marsepolani schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> in Hahnenklee fängt es wieder an:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:,
> Wann wird es endlich wieder Sommer???
> ...



Sicht war um halb 10 so 20-30 meter, dann weiße Wand und 0 Sicht.. jetzt fehlt mir dein kotz smiley

war aber lustig schön bei regen ^^


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. Mai 2010)

keine Panik

Eisheilige (n.Wiki ff)

Zu den Eisheiligen (auch âEismÃ¤nnerâ oder âgestrenge Herrenâ genannt) zÃ¤hlen drei (regional unterschiedlich auch vier oder fÃ¼nf) Namenstage von Heiligen im Mai. Die Eisheiligen sind in Mitteleuropa meteorologische SingularitÃ¤ten (WitterungsregelfÃ¤lle). Laut Volksglaube wird das milde FrÃ¼hlingswetter erst mit Ablauf der âkalten Sophieâ stabil:
Mamertus â 11. Mai
Pankratius â 12. Mai
Servatius â 13. Mai
Bonifatius â 14. Mai
Sophie â 15. Mai

Vor Nachtfrost du nie sicher bist,
bis Sophie vorÃ¼ber ist.


----------



## Bogeyman (15. Mai 2010)

und wo wir gerade dabei sind... 1-2cm Neuschnee auf dem Wurmberg


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Mai 2010)

Da hatten wir echt Glück gehabt mit Donnerstag, war ab und an nur leichter nieselregen im Nebel, zwar keine Sonne aber Ok

Achja der Schnee in Hahnenklee ist weg, 






Auf dem Wurmberg sind noch nen paar harte Biker unterwegs im Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. Mai 2010)

Hey Günther, sorry wg. gestern... meine Körperfunktionen liefen erst heute morgen wieder einigermaßen rund. 
Bin heute nochmal so eine "nichtschmutzigmach"-Runde gefahren, zum Schluß mit Schlenker über Evensen und Klein Ilde. Hatte bis Eitzum nur Gegenwind und zurück auch

p.s. habe Post bekommen... lass uns Mo mal telenieren


----------



## tisch (15. Mai 2010)

na mal gut das ich zu haus geblieben bin... wollte ja auch erst weg. so schau ich mir den besten motorsport inner eifel an (das aber leider nur vorm tv/pc)


----------



## eisenarsch (17. Mai 2010)

was ist denn jetzt mit Pfingsten  ?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. Mai 2010)

Pfingsten ist "Pfingstbier in Irmenseul"!! ...habe ich dort gerade auf einem Plakat gelesen.
Bin heute Vormittag einen kleinen Teil des Rennstieges/ Königsweg gefahren (Irminsul/ Ohlenborg/ Hohe Schanze) 
44km mit vielen Pausen an jeder Geschichts-Info im Sackwald... und nun schlach´ ich die Hillebille und esse erstmal etwas!





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

...ne mal im Ernst!! Pfingsten... radeln?! Oder??


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (17. Mai 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> 44km mit vielen Pausen an jeder Geschichts-Info im Sackwald... und nun schlach´ ich die Hillebille und esse erstmal etwas!



Dein Rad sieht schwer aus, da ist es verstänlich, dass du viele Pausen brauchst auf 44km


----------



## oxysept (17. Mai 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Witziges Foto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...ne mal im Ernst!! Pfingsten... radeln?! Oder??



Was haltet ihr davon Pfingsten mal den kompletten Rennstieg/Königsweg 
von Hildesheim bis zur Hohen Schanze entlangzufahren?

P.S.: Hat das Cannondale vorne eine 160er Disc; 
was würde es denn dann erst mit einer 180er wiegen?!


----------



## enemy111 (17. Mai 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon Pfingsten mal den kompletten Rennstieg/Königsweg
> von Hildesheim bis zur Hohen Schanze entlangzufahren?
> 
> P.S.: Hat das Cannondale vorne eine 160er Disc;
> was würde es denn dann erst mit einer 180er wiegen?!




10 kilo mehr


----------



## Chandru (17. Mai 2010)

Mal 'ne Frage an alle AlpenX'er. (Ich bin mir sicher davon gibt es hier welche ;-))

Fahrt Ihr immer mit dem Auto in den Süden oder gibt es hier auch wen der mal mit der Bahn gefahren ist? Erfahrungen?
Scheint ja alles nicht so einfach zu sein: Für den ICE muss das Rad "verpackt" werden... Stell ich mir schon etwas umständlich vor, immerhin hat man auch für eine Woche Gepäck zu schleppen. Alternativen gibt es aber auch nicht wirklich. :|


----------



## eisenarsch (17. Mai 2010)

Wir sind mit dem Auto nach Oberstorf.Von Riva aus zurück mit dem Zug ,es war die Hölle  Nachts im vollen ,lauten und kalten "Güterwagon".Dann fiel auch noch der Auspuff ab ,war dann auch egal


----------



## Marc1111 (17. Mai 2010)

Chandru schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage an alle AlpenX'er. (Ich bin mir sicher davon gibt es hier welche ;-))
> 
> Fahrt Ihr immer mit dem Auto in den Süden oder gibt es hier auch wen der mal mit der Bahn gefahren ist? Erfahrungen?
> Scheint ja alles nicht so einfach zu sein: Für den ICE muss das Rad "verpackt" werden... Stell ich mir schon etwas umständlich vor, immerhin hat man auch für eine Woche Gepäck zu schleppen. Alternativen gibt es aber auch nicht wirklich. :|


 

Du kannst in der Bahn Fahrradplätze resevieren, meist in den Nachtzügen, bist dann aber an diese Verbindung gebunden. Zusätzlich hast Du 2 Rucksäcke, einmal groß für privates, und den Bikerucksack. Oder Du beschrenkst Dich nur auf den Bike-Rucksack. 
Am besten ist mit dem Auto.
Rückfahrt von Italien zum Startpunkt kann man bei einigen Anbietern buchen. Ist mit dem Bus besser als mit der Bahn von Italien aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chandru (17. Mai 2010)

Wow, vielen Danke. Güterwagon ist mir doch zu extrem, dann lieber ICE. 
Nachtzug ist aber auch 'ne gute Idee!
Muss ich gleich mal gucken ob's da was nach Ehrwald gibt.


----------



## marsepolani (18. Mai 2010)

Chandru schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage an alle AlpenX'er. (Ich bin mir sicher davon gibt es hier welche ;-))
> 
> Fahrt Ihr immer mit dem Auto in den Süden oder gibt es hier auch wen der mal mit der Bahn gefahren ist? Erfahrungen?
> Scheint ja alles nicht so einfach zu sein: Für den ICE muss das Rad "verpackt" werden... Stell ich mir schon etwas umständlich vor, immerhin hat man auch für eine Woche Gepäck zu schleppen. Alternativen gibt es aber auch nicht wirklich. :|



Hi,
fahre dies Jahr mit dem ICE nach Oberstdorf um dort ein Freeridtour nach dem Gardasee zu starten. Mein Fahrrad stecke ich in eine Radtasche, Gepäck kommt nur das Nötigste mit. Für ein Woche reicht ein 30 Liter Rucksack. Man wäscht halt jeden Abend seine Klamotten und hofft, dass sie morgens trocken sind. Hat bis dato immer geklappt.


Bis bald im Wald 

Marsepolani


----------



## Chandru (18. Mai 2010)

Wahrscheinlich werde ich auch mit dem ICE fahren.
Reservierst du dir einen (bestimmten) Platz oder guckst du einfach wo genug Platz ist (Abteil oder Großraum)? 
Gibt ja nicht viele Stellen wo man die Radtasche abstellen kann.


----------



## marsepolani (18. Mai 2010)

Chandru schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werde ich auch mit dem ICE fahren.
> Reservierst du dir einen (bestimmten) Platz oder guckst du einfach wo genug Platz ist (Abteil oder Großraum)?
> Gibt ja nicht viele Stellen wo man die Radtasche abstellen kann.



HI, 
habe mir ersteinmal Plätze im Abteil reserviert . Schaue dann, wo ich das Bike unterstelle.Wenn der Zug nicht voll ist, werde ich mal rumschauen, wo man eventuel vielleicht besser sitzt, mit Blickkontakt zum Bike. Ansonsten vertrau ich auf die Ehrlichkeit, zur Not ist das Bike auch komplett versichert.
Alternativ kannst du auch für ca. 16,00  Euro pro Gepäckstück es mit der Bahn vorrausschicken. Soweit ich informiert bin, wickeln die das mit dem Hermesversand ab.

Bis bald im Wald

Marsepolani


----------



## Chandru (18. Mai 2010)

Also vorausschicken würde ich es nicht, die Anreise ist auf einem Sonntag außerdem wäre das ein Unsicherheitsfaktor mehr. 

Vielen Dank erst einmal. Kannst ja mal Berichten wie es geklappt hat, ich fahr erst Ende August.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. Mai 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon Pfingsten mal den kompletten Rennstieg/Königsweg
> von Hildesheim bis zur Hohen Schanze entlangzufahren?
> 
> P.S.: Hat das Cannondale vorne eine 160er Disc;
> was würde es denn dann erst mit einer 180er wiegen?!



Die Idee finde ich gar nicht schlecht. Sa könnte ich nur ein Teilstück dabei sein (Kiel spielt!) 
Das Wetter über die Pfingsttage soll ja nicht soooo rosig werden!
Wie schaut das denn mit der Abordnung aus Nettlingen aus? WH wolltest Du nicht anreisen?


----------



## waldhase (19. Mai 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Die Idee finde ich gar nicht schlecht. Sa könnte ich nur ein Teilstück dabei sein (Kiel spielt!)
> Das Wetter über die Pfingsttage soll ja nicht soooo rosig werden!
> Wie schaut das denn mit der Abordnung aus Nettlingen aus? WH wolltest Du nicht anreisen?



Ja. Wann, Wohin, Wer, Wie lange, Startort?
(Auch SZ ist sicher mit dabei..)
VG.
WH.

P.S. Es sind aber nur Bikes über 12Kg erlaubt oder es gibt Zusatzgewichte wie DTM.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. Mai 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon Pfingsten mal den kompletten Rennstieg/Königsweg
> von Hildesheim bis zur Hohen Schanze entlangzufahren?


Salve!
Kann man machen:
Start: Hi-Waldquelle (trail-Stück)---
Kloster-Trail---Bosch---AT (trail)---Beustertal (trail)---Westkamm (trail)---
Roter Berg bis Wrisbergholzen (Straße)--Wernershöhe bis Winzenburg (trail/Waldweg)---Winzenburg (trails up&down)--Pause Winzenburger Teiche 
und das ganze back
ca. 80km--ca.1500hm--Fahrzeit ca. 5 Std. (geschätzt, bin ich so insgesamt noch nicht gefahren...)
Eure Meinung?
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Kann man machen:
> Start: Hi-Waldquelle (trail-Stück)---
> Kloster-Trail---Bosch---AT (trail)---Beustertal (trail)---Westkamm (trail)---
> ...



 okay, die Tour hätten wir... Sa, So oder Mo ??? Das Wetter soll Sa am sonnigsten werden ....aaaber da spielt doch Kiel! (würde dann ggf. abkürzen, glaube die übertragen ab 18h)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. Mai 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> okay, die Tour hätten wir... Sa, So oder Mo ??? Das Wetter soll Sa am sonnigsten werden ....aaaber da spielt doch Kiel! (würde dann ggf. abkürzen, glaube die übertragen ab 18h)


He He, abgekürzt wird nicht
Der THW spielt noch öfter, wir nicht

LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (19. Mai 2010)

ich wäre für montag


----------



## oxysept (19. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Kann man machen:
> Start: Hi-Waldquelle (trail-Stück)---
> Kloster-Trail---Bosch---AT (trail)---Beustertal (trail)---Westkamm (trail)---
> ...



Hört sich viel versprechend an .

Zwischen dem Roten Berg und Wrisbergholzen würde ich nicht die Straße nehmen. 
Es ist glaube ich besser über Eberholzen zu fahren 
und noch das Rennstiegstück in den Sieben Bergen mit in die Tour einzubauen
 - ist nur unwesentlich weiter als über Wrisbergholzen und wir sparen uns den langen Straßenabschnitt.
Anders wäre es ja auch keine komplette Rennstiegbefahrung.

Mir egal ob Sa,So oder Mo. 
Startzeit vielleicht so legen, dass man gegen Mittag bei den Winzenburger Teichen ist. (z.B. 10:00 Uhr losfahren???)

Wo ist übrigens die Waldquelle in Hildesheim


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. Mai 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Zwischen dem Roten Berg und Wrisbergholzen würde ich nicht die Straße nehmen.
> Es ist glaube ich besser über Eberholzen zu fahren
> und noch das Rennstiegstück in den Sieben Bergen mit in die Tour einzubauen
> - ist nur unwesentlich weiter als über Wrisbergholzen und wir sparen uns den langen Straßenabschnitt.
> Anders wäre es ja auch keine komplette Rennstiegbefahrung.


Klar, kann man machen, ich kenne mich da allerdings nicht aus...
Kostet aber im Vergleich zum Straßenabschnitt nochmal zusätzliche Körner!


oxysept schrieb:


> Mir egal ob Sa,So oder Mo.
> Startzeit vielleicht so legen, dass man gegen Mittag bei den Winzenburger Teichen ist. (z.B. 10:00 Uhr losfahren???)


Den Termin und Startzeit müßt Ihr ohne mich ausknobeln; weiss noch nicht ob ich dabei sein kann
[/QUOTE]


oxysept schrieb:


> Wo ist übrigens die Waldquelle in Hildesheim


Guckst Du hier
GPS-Koordinaten oben rechts...
LG,
G-K-R


----------



## trixter78 (19. Mai 2010)

Moin.

Der 'direkte' Weg Sibbesse->Rennstieg->Werners Höhe geht übrigens auch ganz gut. Ist sogar noch n'ganz nettes Stück Trail mit drin.


----------



## Harvester (19. Mai 2010)

da hoch zieht es sich aber auch ganz gut......
Ich würde durch Eberholzen fahren, ausser ihr wollt mit den Rennrädern fahren...
(kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich dort wohne  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (20. Mai 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> da hoch zieht es sich aber auch ganz gut......


Da hast Du wohl recht. Bin dort bisher nur runter aber niemals hoch  gefahren...und das ging immer recht flott


----------



## Tasse666 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich hab hier mal einen kleinen Zusammenschnitt vom Galgenbergtrail gebastelt. 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/11879225"]Freeride in Hildesheim on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## JesKacz (20. Mai 2010)

@Tasse666

Du bist ja total wahnsinnig!!!!

Respekt, sehr geiles Video. Leider kommt es überhaupt nicht rüber, wie steil es dort teilweise ist. Dann würde mann sehen, was Du da für einen Höllenritt veranstaltest.


----------



## instinctless (20. Mai 2010)

Hi ich bin der Flo und würde gern mit euch die ein oder andere runde drehen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. Mai 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> Hi ich bin der Flo und würde gern mit euch die ein oder andere runde drehen.


Salve & herzlich Willkommen

Klaro drehen wir die ein oder andere Runde; was fährst Du so?
Rauf und Runter, eher Rauf, eher Runter? Trail oder Waldautobahn?

LG, Günther-K-R


----------



## Dave83 (20. Mai 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> Hi ich bin der Flo und würde gern mit euch die ein oder andere runde drehen.



Aloha Flo


----------



## enemy111 (20. Mai 2010)

galgenberg hat kaum potenzial sich jemals zu entwickeln, aber es ist schön zu sehen, dass wieder was am steinberg gebaut worden ist. früher hat sich das ja gar nicht gelohnt für die 100 meter "freeride" da..


----------



## rODAHn (20. Mai 2010)

Tasse666 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier mal einen kleinen Zusammenschnitt vom Galgenbergtrail gebastelt.
> 
> Freeride in Hildesheim on Vimeo



Krasses Video...
Wo hast Du denn das gedreht? Waldquelle?

Ist eigentlich der Canyon-Trail schon wieder vollständig befahrbar?

LG


----------



## Dave83 (20. Mai 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Krasses Video...
> Wo hast Du denn das gedreht? Waldquelle?
> 
> Ist eigentlich der Canyon-Trail schon wieder vollständig befahrbar?
> ...




Letztens war er noch voll mit Bäumen, Ästen etc....


----------



## rODAHn (20. Mai 2010)

Übrigens hat gestern "Zweirad Stadler" in Hannover die Pforten geöffnet.
Es ist wirklich echt groß!

...gibt auch ganz coole Eröffnungsangebote...(Windjacken/Rucksäcke usw.)

Alle bikes kann man auf einer kleinen Indoor-Strecke probefahren.
(Auch Teleskop-Sattelstützen usw.)

Ein Besuch lohnt sich auf alle Fälle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (20. Mai 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Übrigens hat gestern "Zweirad Stadler" in Hannover die Pforten geöffnet.



Nee ne! Schön zu wissen 

Danke für die Info


----------



## eisenarsch (20. Mai 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Übrigens hat gestern "Zweirad Stadler" in Hannover die Pforten geöffnet.
> Es ist wirklich echt groß!
> 
> ...gibt auch ganz coole Eröffnungsangebote...(Windjacken/Rucksäcke usw.)
> ...



ein besuch ist sonnabend vorgesehen


----------



## enemy111 (20. Mai 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Krasses Video...
> Wo hast Du denn das gedreht? Waldquelle?
> 
> Ist eigentlich der Canyon-Trail schon wieder vollständig befahrbar?
> ...





manchen leuten merkt man echt an, dass sie erst schreiben und dann denken..


----------



## rODAHn (20. Mai 2010)

Ups... stand ja dabei...Galgenberg...

Habs auf dem Video gar nicht erkannt...

Musst mich ja nicht gleich so anschreien...


----------



## Dave83 (20. Mai 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> manchen leuten merkt man echt an, dass sie erst schreiben und dann denken..




Streitet nicht meine lieben


----------



## oxysept (21. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ein besuch ist sonnabend vorgesehen



Sonnabend?
Dann bleibt für die Rennstiegtour ja eigentlich nur noch Sonntag übrig, oder?
(Wenigstens dürfte Kiel dann auch sein Handballspiel beendet haben .)

Wer hat denn überhaupt Lust auf die Tour (Eisenarsch, Jimi, G-K-R, ... ?); dass wir am Ende nicht nur zu zweit oder dritt sind?
(Ich kenne mich erst ab den Sieben Bergen wegemäßig aus und benötige vorher einen Guide!)


----------



## enemy111 (21. Mai 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Ups... stand ja dabei...Galgenberg...
> 
> Habs auf dem Video gar nicht erkannt...
> 
> Musst mich ja nicht gleich so anschreien...




nächstes mal beiße ich


----------



## eisenarsch (21. Mai 2010)

bei mir geht es nur montag ab mittag


----------



## instinctless (21. Mai 2010)

wo genau solls denn hingehen? wie lang ist die strecke und wie anspruchsvoll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (21. Mai 2010)

Hier die geplante Strecke (eventuell über Eberholzen statt Wrisbergholzen um weniger Straße dabei zu haben):


Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Start: Hi-Waldquelle (trail-Stück)---
> Kloster-Trail---Bosch---AT (trail)---Beustertal (trail)---Westkamm (trail)---
> Roter Berg bis Wrisbergholzen (Straße)--Wernershöhe bis Winzenburg (trail/Waldweg)---Winzenburg (trails up&down)--Pause Winzenburger Teiche
> und das ganze back
> ca. 80km--ca.1500hm--Fahrzeit ca. 5 Std. (geschätzt, bin ich so insgesamt noch nicht gefahren...)



Wie anspruchsvoll die Strecke ist kann ich schlecht abschätzen; 
ich kenne die Wege/Trails  erst ab den SiebenBergen und dem Sackwald (überwiegend Forstwege - also nichts anspruchsvolles).
Der Rest davor ist mir unbekannt.

@Eisenarsch: Montag passt mir gut. Ab wann könntest du denn an der Waldquelle sein?


----------



## jaamaa (21. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ja.
> (Auch SZ ist sicher mit dabei..)



Ja gerne. Aber......._

ca. 80km--ca.1500hm--Fahrzeit ca. *5 Std., *__*oder 6 oder 7

* _Das ist mir doch zu heftig. Das klingt für mich nach Sauerstoffzelt und mindestens 1 Woche Regeneration.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. Mai 2010)

Bei mir wird es nichts mit Pfingsttour in heimischem Gelände. Bin So+Mo in Braunlage, ein bischen Trails ein bischen Park erkunden. Noch jemand da?

Bei Stadler war ich gestern; ich dachte da war mehr drin. Von lohnenden Eröffnungsangeboten habe ich nichts gesehen, aber vielleicht habe ich auch nach den falschen Teilen gesucht. 
Der Indoor-Parcours ist der Hammer, kann gar nicht genug davon bekommen.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. Mai 2010)

morgen gegen 14h starten Robert und meine Wenigkeit ersteinmal in ungewisse Richtung (??Irmenseul/ Hönze/ Hi ???) mit Ziel "punkt-17h-vorm-TV-sitzen-und-THW-gucken"... also das ist jedenfalls mein Ziel! CL brauche ich nicht mehr, die Damen haben gestern mehr als gut gesiegt!


----------



## bst (22. Mai 2010)

weis zufällig einer, wie das lied aus dem letzten video heisst?


----------



## Bogeyman (22. Mai 2010)

bst schrieb:


> weis zufällig einer, wie das lied aus dem letzten video heisst?



Chevelle - I Get it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (22. Mai 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Bei Stadler war ich gestern; ich dachte da war mehr drin. Von lohnenden Eröffnungsangeboten habe ich nichts gesehen, aber vielleicht habe ich auch nach den falschen Teilen gesucht.
> Der Indoor-Parcours ist der Hammer, kann gar nicht genug davon bekommen.



Komm auch grad von Stadler. Kann man sich schenken! Wenn überhaupt da hin, dann für'n Kinderrad oder Muttirad. War doch sehr ernüchternd, auch die Preise.

Der Indoor-Parcours ist nicht ohne, da hast du Recht! 
Überall in den Gängen fahren Bekloppte die überhaupt kein Fahrrad fahren können. Ist als Fußgänger echt gefährlich


----------



## enemy111 (22. Mai 2010)

hört sich doch wunderbar an


----------



## bst (22. Mai 2010)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Chevelle - I Get it



besten dank


----------



## instinctless (22. Mai 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Hier die geplante Strecke (eventuell über Eberholzen statt Wrisbergholzen um weniger Straße dabei zu haben):
> 
> 
> Wie anspruchsvoll die Strecke ist kann ich schlecht abschätzen;
> ...



krass sechs std. ist mir def. auch zu hart. ich komme gerade von ner kurzen runde, 20km übern osterberg und so. hab geschwitzt wie n schwein, bei nem durchschnitt von 18km/h.
sauerstoffzelt wäre also auch bei mir erforderlich. also 40km dürfens bei mir erstmal sein, aber auch nur bei ner gesitteten fahrweise.wenn action dann gern bissel kürzer. am liebsten trails mit paar kleineren kickern drinne.also ich hab montag def. zeit. auch morgen ab nachmittag habe ich zeit.

könnt mich auch gern via icq anschreiben.


----------



## waldhase (22. Mai 2010)

Wir werden morgen um 10.00 Uhr Richtung Salze starten - Jimi vielleicht Eisessen zur Mittagszeit und Rückscouting...?
VG.
WH.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wir werden morgen um 10.00 Uhr Richtung Salze starten - Jimi vielleicht Eisessen zur Mittagszeit und Rückscouting...?
> VG.
> WH.



Hi WH, wir starten um 14h bei Käthe Meier (da gab es einst die weltbesten halben Hähnchen!!) die Richtung ist offen...Jazz Time wäre schön


----------



## oxysept (23. Mai 2010)

Hier mal zwei Fotos von meiner gestrigen Runde vom Hilsrand .

Hohe Warte:




Coppengrave:


----------



## instinctless (23. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wir werden morgen um 10.00 Uhr Richtung Salze starten - Jimi vielleicht Eisessen zur Mittagszeit und Rückscouting...?
> VG.
> WH.



von wo wollt ihr denn starten und wie lang soll die tour sein?


----------



## waldhase (23. Mai 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> von wo wollt ihr denn starten und wie lang soll die tour sein?



Das mit morgen war gestern, also war morgen heute....
War eine schöne Tour durch die Nettlingen Wälder-Derneburg (am Storch vorbei)-Höhenzug zum Golfplatz über Kl.Düngen-Listringen-Wendhausen-Ottbergen zurück ca. 800hm & 48km.
Trotz des schönen Wetters sahen wir trotzdem wie die Dreckspatzen aus.

Noch schöne Pfingsten!
WH.

P.S. Morgen fahren die mit dem NWF* in Borsum.
* ) NFW= Nicht-Wald-Fahrrad


----------



## waldhase (23. Mai 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hi WH, wir starten um 14h bei Käthe Meier (da gab es einst die weltbesten halben Hähnchen!!) die Richtung ist offen...Jazz Time wäre schön



Wo ist Käthe Meier?
Halbe Hähne fallen doch um oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave83 (23. Mai 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> nächstes mal beiße ich



Kampfzwerg


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Halbe Hähne fallen doch um oder?



 auf die ein oder andere Art betrachtet ..JA, die fallen um
Bin gerade von unserer Spätzüglerrunde zu Hause eingetrudelt! ...die Tour mit kurzen, nüchternen Worten ausgedrückt... pascht scho! ...in Klammern: War herrlich gewesen!
Günther, vor der Biergartenpause sind wir noch den Griesberg gerockt...hoch jedenfalls, den Trail hat der gemeine Schwarzkittel "aufgelockert"


----------



## waldhase (23. Mai 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Bin gerade zu Hause...



Sorry, ich habe das Zitat etwas verkürzt, Kennst du (oder sonst jemand)eine Strecke von dem eingezeichneten Punkt nach Badse. Wir haben heute leider keine schicke gefunden, bis dahin war die Strecke prima. 


Wir sind dann noch etwas über den Golfplatz gefahren aber, da fliegen die Bälle gefährlich tief...

..und wo wo ist Käthe Meier?

noch schöne Pfingsten
WH.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. Mai 2010)

Da gibt es eine schöne Verbindung zur Hammersteins Höhe, Ihr hättet in Richtung Schloß Söder fahren sollen und über die B-irgendwas rübermachen müssen... dann auf den Kamm über Wehrstedt rauf... schöne Gegend da!! Schade das Ihr schon mitten in der Nacht um 10 Uhr starten musstet!! menno!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> ..und wo wo ist Käthe Meier?



......


----------



## waldhase (23. Mai 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Da gibt es eine schöne Verbindung zur Hammersteins Höhe, Ihr hättet in Richtung Schloß Söder fahren sollen und über die B-irgendwas rübermachen müssen... dann auf den Kamm über Wehrstedt rauf... schöne Gegend da!! Schade das Ihr schon mitten in der Nacht um 10 Uhr starten musstet!! menno!




Hast du die Strecke als Track oder kannst du sie auf eine Karten einzeichnen....?
Unsere Familien wollen uns halt Pfingsten auch mal Live erleben.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. Mai 2010)

Ich schicke Dir morgen einen Track... auf Google Earth ist der Havarie-Schlag noch nicht drauf.


----------



## waldhase (23. Mai 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Ich schicke Dir morgen einen Track... auf Google Earth ist der Havarie-Schlag noch nicht drauf.



Vielen Dank!
Kennst du den Trail (für Fortgeschrittene) auf dem Breiten Berg?
VG.
WH.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. Mai 2010)

auf welchem breiten Berg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (23. Mai 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> auf welchem breiten Berg?



Östlich von dem Punkt auf meiner Karte


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. Mai 2010)

Nä, die Ecke habe ich nur zu Recherche-Zwecken bereist... in dem Gebiet hat die NATO in den 80ern erweitert Aktivität gezeigt... BW und Bündnispartner USA haben die Gegend heftig frequentiert.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. Mai 2010)

FELDBERG!!! Boah, ich grübel über den Breiten Berg nach!!


----------



## jaamaa (23. Mai 2010)

Bei einer deiner Touren in den  heimischen Wäldern  siehst du wieder einmal einen anderen Biker und  fragst dich hinterher,  ob du ihn nicht aus dem IBC-Forum kennst! Du  möchtest dich mit deinen  MTB Freunden bei Touren oder auch bei Rennen  als Team präsentieren! Oder  du willst bei deinem nächsten Alpencross  zeigen, woher du kommst!

Kleine Bouttons wären eine Möglichkeit - Hier ist die  Bessere!


*Ein individuelles Trikot*











*Für alle Biker die im Innerstebergland  (Hildesheimer  Wald/Giesener Berge/Vorholz/Salzgitter  Höhenzug/Hainberg/und Umland)  biken. Und mit 'alle Biker' sind auch alle  gemeint, egal ob  Tourenfahrer oder Freerider. Ziel ist es  ein  normales Radtrikot und  noch ein weites MTB Langarmshirt/Freeride in einem  gleichen Design  herstellen u lassen.*

*Dafür brauchen  wir natürlich Design- und Farbvorschläge  von euch. Und das  wichtigste -  einen Namen!*


*Also wer Interesse an einem  Trikot hat kann  sich  entweder bei Waldhase oder bei mir melden.  Je mehr mitmachen, um  so   wirkungsvoller wird die Sache. Letztendlich kann durch eine höhere   Stückzahl auch ein günstigerer Preis erziehlt werden. *

* Um sich ein Bild zu machen wie ein gemeinschaftliches  Trikot wirken  kann, habe ich hier mal zwei Gruppen als Beispiel  aufgeführt. Einmal die  Deisterfreun.de  und noch die Brocken-Rocker.  Ist beides sehr gut gelungen.*​* 
*


----------



## Harvester (24. Mai 2010)

war ja schonmal vorgeschlagen - ist nur leider im Sande verlaufen...

wenn es auch kein Trikot sein soll, irgendein "Erkennungszeichen" find ik dufte


----------



## tobone (24. Mai 2010)

Wer hat Lust heute, so früher Nachmittag eine Tour zu fahren? Z.B. Jugendherberge, Tosmar..., vielleicht vorher auch mal Osterberg(da kenne ich bisher nur den Kammweg mit 1-2 Varianten) Wenn ich mich hier so umsehe scheinen wohl die meisten schon unterwegs zu sein ? Keiner Online außer mir?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Mai 2010)

...hm, denke das ich gegen 13h in Richtung HI starte...


----------



## tobone (24. Mai 2010)

Das hört sich gut an. Können uns ja irgendwo treffen wenn du bock hast.
Ich wohne am Trockenen kAMP(Neuhof) in den hübschen weißen Hochhäusern. Kommst du da in der Nähe vorbei? Sonst auch anderer Treffpunkt.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Mai 2010)

stehe hier gerade vor einer Grundsatzentscheidung!? Denke das fängt gleich an zu regnen!


----------



## eisenarsch (24. Mai 2010)

regen ? ich hatte meinen spaß 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## instinctless (24. Mai 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Bei einer deiner Touren in den  heimischen Wäldern  siehst du wieder einmal einen anderen Biker und  fragst dich hinterher,  ob du ihn nicht aus dem IBC-Forum kennst! Du  möchtest dich mit deinen  MTB Freunden bei Touren oder auch bei Rennen  als Team präsentieren! Oder  du willst bei deinem nächsten Alpencross  zeigen, woher du kommst!
> 
> Kleine Bouttons wären eine Möglichkeit - Hier ist die  Bessere!
> 
> ...



ich finde das mittlere motiv nicht schlecht wobei man klar sagen muss dass das logo von den deisterfreunden um längen besser ist. da ohne schrift total aussagekräftig.


----------



## enemy111 (24. Mai 2010)

alle schön nass geworden um ca. 13:45 ?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> regen ? ich hatte meinen spaß
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salve!
Das nenne ich nochmal eine Oberschenkelmuskulatur
Gibt mir mal einen Tipp...Clenbuterol? Training? 

LG, G-K-R


----------



## oxysept (24. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Das nenne ich nochmal eine Oberschenkelmuskulatur
> Gibt mir mal einen Tipp...Clenbuterol? Training?



Oberschenkelmuskulatur ???
Das sind entweder Implantate  oder ein sogenannter "wandernder Hängearsch"!!!


----------



## eisenarsch (24. Mai 2010)

hängearsch  ich darf doch bitten ,das ist dynamit


----------



## jaamaa (24. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> regen ? ich hatte meinen spaß



Ich auch. Als ich dann nach Hause fuhr, kam sogar die Sonne raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (24. Mai 2010)

Ich suche wieder einmal Trailscouting.
Wer hat Trails südöstlich von Schloß Söder in den Wäldern (Buchberg, Weinberg, Ebersberg, Reesberg)?
WH.


----------



## ChristopherB (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo biker,

ich möchte nach Samstag und Sonntag nun morgen nochmal für 2-3h starten. Traillastig und flott. Starte ab Osterberg, dann Lerchenberg in irgendeiner Form und für alles weitere bin ich vollkommen offen.

Hat jemand zufällig frei und Lust? Startzeit ist flexibel bis ca. 14 Uhr.

Grüße, Christopher


----------



## trixter78 (24. Mai 2010)

Moinsen.

Hab auf der gestrigen Tour auch mal ein paar Fotos gemacht.
Sie sind alle auf dem Kamm zwischen Eime und Godenau westlich der B3 entstanden. 
Nette Strecke übrigens, wenn auch recht anstrengend.















Blick Richtung Osten (Brüggen und 'Sieben Berge')

...und weil ich mich bis jetzt nicht vorgestellt habe:
Karsten, 31, Alfeld (Langenholzen), vor 3,5 Jahren zugezogen...bin bis vor 2 Monaten nur gelegentlich auf nem alten HT durch die Gegend gefahren und hab mir dann mal n' neues Rad gegönnt.

Würde mich gerne mal bei einer Runde anschließen - Touren wie die (ausgefallene?) Rennstieg-Tour sind momentan momentan koditionsbedingt allerdings noch ...mhh...etwas utopisch 

Grüße


----------



## instinctless (24. Mai 2010)

bin erst nach dem regen los, so ca 15 uhr. mit nem kumpel den galgenberg hoch richtung harz, also quasi den harzwanderweg entlang,irgendwann rechts abgebogen und kammen dann bei lechstedt raus. da sind wir dann erstmal eingekehrt und haben uns neben der nahrungsaufnahme den schlamm ausm gesicht gewaschen.


----------



## Dave83 (24. Mai 2010)

Hat hier noch jemand n Hinteres Laufrad in 135mm Breite wenn möglich mit 10mm Schraubachse und Asymetrisch gespeicht  für Specialized Demo / Bighit rumliegen welches er loswerden will ? 

Bräucht eins


----------



## tobone (24. Mai 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> stehe hier gerade vor einer Grundsatzentscheidung!? Denke das fängt gleich an zu regnen!



Bist du garnicht gefahren? Ich bin einfach kurz vor eins losgefahren.Regen gab es und nicht zu knapp. Bin mit einem Bekannten, bei dem wir den größten Schauer abgewartet haben über Osterberg und Giesener Wald gefahren. War eine ordentliche Schlammschlacht, hat aber Spaß gemacht.

Wer hat denn gegrüßt als ich aus Richtung Giesener Teiche zur Panzerstraße zurückkam, knapp unterhalb vom Osterbegkamm? Sah aus der Ferne wie ein Cube AMS aus.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Mai 2010)

Doooch!! Ich bin um 13h los, habe es gerade noch so zur Hufeisenranch geschafft dort habe ich den Regen abgewartet, mich mit Spatzen unterhalten, gehofft das mich dabei keiner sieht und eine U40 Runde gedreht. Mit dem Dreck am Rahmen ist mein Rad noch vieeel schwerer
Christopher, ich habe Urlaub morgen geht allerdings nur bedingt... übermorgen??


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. Mai 2010)

@trixter78
Willkommen im Thread! Die Bilder gefallen mir, sieht nach nen netten Trail aus


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Mai 2010)

trixter78 schrieb:


> .Würde mich gerne mal bei einer Runde anschließen - Touren wie die (ausgefallene?) Rennstieg-Tour sind momentan momentan koditionsbedingt allerdings noch ...mhh...etwas utopisch
> 
> Grüße



och wenn man das langsam angeht ist die Utopie verflogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanchoplatinum (24. Mai 2010)

salü

trixter78: das ist der külf trail. ist sehr schönes gelände


----------



## oxysept (24. Mai 2010)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Moinsen.
> 
> Hab auf der gestrigen Tour auch mal ein paar Fotos gemacht.
> Sie sind alle auf dem Kamm zwischen Eime und Godenau westlich der B3 entstanden.
> Nette Strecke übrigens, wenn auch recht anstrengend.



Hi trixter78,

die Fotos sind vom Külf-Kammweg (schöner singeltrail).
Wenn du Lust u. Zeit hast kann ich dir gerne mal ein paar nette Wege hier in der Gegend um Alfeld zeigen.
Wohne als Warzer ja nicht weit von Langenholzen weg.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. Mai 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Doooch!! Ich bin um 13h los, habe es gerade noch so zur Hufeisenranch geschafft dort habe ich den Regen abgewartet, mich mit Spatzen unterhalten, gehofft das mich dabei keiner sieht und eine U40 Runde gedreht. Mit dem Dreck am Rahmen ist mein Rad noch vieeel schwerer
> Christopher, ich habe Urlaub morgen geht allerdings nur bedingt... übermorgen??


Salve!
Schöne Dusche wa
Mit Wasser hast Du es ja zur Zeit: mal zu wenig-mal zu viel
Gut das Du nicht in Sanitär&Install. machst
Warst Du letztens an der Oder oder Weichsel?
Stell das bitte bis Willingen ab, ich will radln und nicht schwimmen

Als ich zur obligaten Tosmarrunde startete war alles wieder trocken...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. Mai 2010)

...ich weiss schon....
DAVON:


eisenarsch schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]


TRÄUME ICH HEUTE NACHT


----------



## tisch (24. Mai 2010)

@ tobone
da fahrt ihr fast vor meiner Haustür vorbei und ich sitze zuhause und buddel Löcher für Fundamente(was teilweise eine sehr matschiege Angelegenheit war)... naja nächstes We mal sehen ob es irgendwo hin geht

MfG Timo


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. Mai 2010)

ChristopherB schrieb:


> Hallo biker,
> 
> ich möchte nach Samstag und Sonntag nun morgen nochmal für 2-3h starten. Traillastig und flott. Starte ab Osterberg, dann Lerchenberg in irgendeiner Form und für alles weitere bin ich vollkommen offen.
> 
> ...



könnte klappen, bin dann 1400 auf dem Gallberg etwa hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (25. Mai 2010)

@oxysept: Klar hab ich Lust.
Bisher bin ich fast nur in den Sieben Bergen und dem Sackwald rumgefahren. In die andere Richtung bin ich nicht weiter als bis zum Külf-Trail (bzw. die Verlängerung bis Gerzen) gekommen...vom Hils also ganz zu schweigen.

Zeitlich bin ich übrigens sehr flexibel...nur bei Regen muss ich nicht unbedingt losfahren


----------



## ChristopherB (25. Mai 2010)

jimi der bayer schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe Urlaub morgen geht allerdings nur bedingt... übermorgen??



Mittwoch muss ich leider schon um 11.25 Uhr im Zug nach Frankfurt sitzen, bin nochmal für eine Woche da unten. Heute klappt bei dir gar nicht?



			
				pfädchenfinder schrieb:
			
		

> könnte klappen, bin dann 1400 auf dem Gallberg etwa hier:



Das klingt ganz gut, ist doch genau oben auf dem Kamm?! Was heißt könnte klappen, wann weißt du es sicher?


----------



## instinctless (25. Mai 2010)

Wichtiger Hinweis

für alle die es noch nicht wissen/wussten.

In Hildesheim auf der Kaiserstraße gibt es einen Bikeverleih von der AWO.
Dort kann man für sehr günstiges Geld sein Fahrrad einer Reinigung inkl. Inspektion unterziehen lassen. Der Preis liegt bei konkurrenzlosen 7.50
Die machen dort sehr gute Arbeit. Ich kenne auch die ein oder andere Person dort. Ist nur so günstig weil das ne gemeinnützige Einrichtung ist.
Habe schon mehrere Bikes dort machen lassen, auch Freunde waren schon da, alle sehr zufrieden.
Da mein Bike von gestern auch noch sehr übel aussieht, werde ich heut auch mal wieder die 7,5 investieren und mir die Arbeit sparen.


----------



## ChristopherB (25. Mai 2010)

@pfädchenfinder
Ich starte nun auf jeden Fall so, dass mein Weg das hässliche rote Etwas gegen 14 Uhr kreuzt...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. Mai 2010)

könnte heißt das morgens noch nicht klar ist ob Kunde  mit Auftrag  oder Sonderwünschen  droht und damit die Termine neu sortiert werden müssen 
o.k. also im moment sortier ich neu


----------



## ChristopherB (25. Mai 2010)

Heißt ich werde dich da vermutlich antreffen oder nicht?


----------



## instinctless (25. Mai 2010)

schade ich hätt mich ja auch an dem kunstgebilde eingefunden aber nun hab ich mein bike gerade zur reinigung gebracht und das andere ist just nicht fahrbereit.


----------



## JesKacz (25. Mai 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> (...)*Ein individuelles Trikot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dabei! Wenn der Preis stimmt...


----------



## instinctless (25. Mai 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Dabei! Wenn der Preis stimmt...



ich hab da mal nach motiven geschaut. finde die beiden ganz nett

http://www.canstockphoto.com/mountain-bike-sport-icon-0893511.html

oder

http://www.canstockphoto.com/biker-silhouette-with-mountains-2222847.html


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. Mai 2010)

Wenn Design und Preis stimmen wäre ich auch dabei.
Evtl könnte ja jeder seinen IBC Namen und da drunter den echten Namen drucken lassen. Dann wüsste man gleich bescheid, mit wem man es zutun hat.

Das von dir vorgeschlagene Motiv gefällt mir gut.






Edit: Hab gerade auch noch eins gefunden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JesKacz (25. Mai 2010)

Ja, sieht nicht schlecht aus. Ich werde mich auch nochmal  auf die Motivsuche begeben.

Kleine Anmerkung: Aus dringenden privaten/lebenswichtigen Gründen ist es mir nicht gestattet die Farbkombinationen Blau/Gelb, Gelb/Blau zu tragen, ich bitte dies zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. Mai 2010)

Ich persönlich wäre sowieso für etwas schlichtes. Schwarz/Grau/Weiß passt glaube ich zu allem  (und ganz besonders zu meiner Hose )


----------



## JesKacz (25. Mai 2010)

Mein Vorschlag:


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. Mai 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Hab mal eben eins bei owayo zusammengestellt.


----------



## MaD-49th (25. Mai 2010)

Moin,
ein netter Weg im Raum Alfeld ist vom Raabe-Turm über den Kammweg Richtung Gerzen. Das ist ein recht langer Trail, der jedoch immer mal wieder ordentliche Anstiege hat. Macht aber trotzdem ne Menge Spaß. Man kann da am Besten vom Roten Fuchs (zwischen Grünenplan und Holzen/Eschershausen) auffahren.
Bei dem Weg braucht man ein bisschen Glück, hin und wieder sind dort nämlich Wanderer unterwegs, die es einem ja denn doch mal übel nehmen, wenn man etwas zügiger Fährt.

Ich habe mich auch noch nicht vorgestellt: Marco, 26 Jahre aus Alfeld. Bin übrigens nur mit nem Hardtail unterwegs, für ein Fully hat das Geld noch nicht gereicht.


----------



## instinctless (25. Mai 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Wenn Design und Preis stimmen wäre ich auch dabei.
> Evtl könnte ja jeder seinen IBC Namen und da drunter den echten Namen drucken lassen. Dann wüsste man gleich bescheid, mit wem man es zutun hat.
> 
> Das von dir vorgeschlagene Motiv gefällt mir gut.
> ...



das untere sw bild find ich noch geiler als das obere.

ich finde sw auch prinzipiell nicht verkehrt, aber iwie sollten die farben vom ibc schon dabei sein oder? wie ist das eig. mit der logonutzung vom ibc?
voller name und nick find ich jetzt bissl blöd auch wg. datenschutz. und so


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. Mai 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung: Aus dringenden privaten/lebenswichtigen Gründen ist es mir nicht gestattet die Farbkombinationen Blau/Gelb, Gelb/Blau zu tragen, ich bitte dies zu berücksichtigen.




PS: Du hast ein PN

LG, G-K-R


----------



## waldhase (25. Mai 2010)

...oder so:




Bei Namen bin ich mir noch nicht  sicher.
Grundsätzlich könnte ich mir auch das Trikot von Broken Rocken vorstellen, ist ja schließlich der höchste Berg in Norddeutschland.
cu.
WH.


----------



## JesKacz (25. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> PS: Du hast ein PN
> 
> LG, G-K-R


 
Deswegen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (25. Mai 2010)

trixter78 schrieb:


> @oxysept: Klar hab ich Lust.
> Bisher bin ich fast nur in den Sieben Bergen und dem Sackwald rumgefahren. In die andere Richtung bin ich nicht weiter als bis zum Külf-Trail (bzw. die Verlängerung bis Gerzen) gekommen...vom Hils also ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Zeitlich bin ich übrigens sehr flexibel...nur bei Regen muss ich nicht unbedingt losfahren



Vielleicht etwas kurzfristig, aber mir würde es morgen Nachmittag ab ca. 13/14 Uhr passen. 
Ansonsten erst wieder nächsten Mittwoch (02.06.) zur selben Uhrzeit.

Die Idee von MaD-49th mit dem Hilskammweg ist nicht schlecht. 
(Ist auch nicht so anstrengend wie der Külfkammweg .)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. Mai 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Deswegen:


Schwarz-Grün war klar


----------



## JesKacz (25. Mai 2010)

Heute um 1800 startet die gefürchtete Elan Runde. Neue Gesichter gerne willkommen. Individuelle Touren Gestaltung, je nach Lust, Luft und Laune.


----------



## trixter78 (25. Mai 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Vielleicht etwas kurzfristig, aber mir würde es morgen Nachmittag ab ca. 13/14 Uhr passen.
> Ansonsten erst wieder nächsten Mittwoch (02.06.) zur selben Uhrzeit.
> 
> Die Idee von MaD-49th mit dem Hilskammweg ist nicht schlecht.
> (Ist auch nicht so anstrengend wie der Külfkammweg .)



Passt! Sag mir einfach nen passenden Treffpunkt bzw. ne etwas genauere Uhrzeit.
Kurzfristige Termine sind fast nie ein Problem, nur am Wochenende bin  öfter mal weg.

(Habe wohl den Eindruck erweckt, dass ich mich vor jeder Anstrengung drücken will .....Nee nee, das täuscht!)

Muss mal meine Meinung zum Trikot loswerden:
Wenn man schon *individuelle* Trikots mit Namen usw. drucken lassen will, dann sollte man schon ein eigenes Logo/einen eigenen Namen haben und nicht 'mal eben was runterladen'.
Lieber nen Monat länger am Design/Text feilen als die Schnellschuss-Trikots nach nem halben Jahr nicht mehr aus dem Schrank zu holen


----------



## waldhase (25. Mai 2010)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Muss mal meine Meinung zum Trikot loswerden:
> Wenn man schon *individuelle* Trikots mit Namen usw. drucken lassen will, dann sollte man schon ein eigenes Logo/einen eigenen Namen haben und nicht 'mal eben was runterladen'.
> Lieber nen Monat länger am Design/Text feilen als die Schnellschuss-Trikots nach nem halben Jahr nicht mehr aus dem Schrank zu holen



Gute Idee, ich bin gespannt auf deine Vorschläge.
Natürlich werde ich auch weiter über das Disign nachdenken, sofern überhaubt Interesse daran besteht, wenn nicht...kann ich meine Zeit auch anders verbringen.
WH.


----------



## trixter78 (25. Mai 2010)

Nicht gleich angegriffen fühlen...war nicht meine Absicht 
Mein Post bezog sich eher auf die fertigen Logos.

Aber Du hast natürlich recht...Rummeckern ohne eingenen Vorschlag geht natürlich nicht. Aus dem Ärmel schüttel ich den allerdings nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. Mai 2010)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Muss mal meine Meinung zum Trikot loswerden:
> Wenn man schon *individuelle* Trikots mit Namen usw. drucken lassen will, dann sollte man schon ein eigenes Logo/einen eigenen Namen haben und nicht 'mal eben was runterladen'.
> Lieber nen Monat länger am Design/Text feilen als die Schnellschuss-Trikots nach nem halben Jahr nicht mehr aus dem Schrank zu holen



Kein schlechter Einwand. Ich denke aber das Problem mit dem Motiv ist, dass hier ja viele verschiedene Fraktionen vertreten sind. Da muss dann was her, was zu allen passt. Genauso die Farben. Die einen wollen die IBC Farben, die anderen wollen nicht wie ein Müllmann herumfahren (ja, man merkt, ich bin kein Freund der IBC Farben =P ).
Das IBC Logo dürfen wir nach Absprache bestimmt verwenden, einfach mal nachfragen.



> voller name und nick find ich jetzt bissl blöd auch wg. datenschutz. und  so


Wieso? Vorname und Nick reicht ja. Hat ja nichts mit Datenschutz zutun (außer du möchtest nicht, dass jemand weiß, wie du heißt )


----------



## oxysept (25. Mai 2010)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Passt! Sag mir einfach nen passenden Treffpunkt bzw. ne etwas genauere Uhrzeit.



Okay, dann sag ich um 13:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz vorm Warzer Sportplatz.
Den genauen Verlauf und die Länge der Runde können wir ja morgen vor Ort besprechen.

Sollte noch jemand Zeit haben kann er/sie natürlich gerne mitfahren.


----------



## waldhase (25. Mai 2010)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Nicht gleich angegriffen fühlen...war nicht meine Absicht
> Mein Post bezog sich eher auf die fertigen Logos.



Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen, es war eine Aufforderung.



trixter78 schrieb:


> Aber Du hast natürlich recht...Rummeckern ohne eingenen Vorschlag geht natürlich nicht. Aus dem Ärmel schüttel ich den allerdings nicht



Nimm dir Zeit (aber nicht Wochen).



Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Die einen wollen die IBC Farben, die anderen  wollen nicht wie ein Müllmann herumfahren (ja, man merkt, ich bin kein  Freund der IBC Farben =P ).
> Das IBC Logo dürfen wir nach Absprache bestimmt verwenden, einfach mal  nachfragen.



Das muss ja nicht in den IBC Farben und auch nicht mit dem IBC Logo sein, wichtig ist, dass wir ein gemeinsames Erkennungsmerkmal finden.
VG.
WH.


----------



## ChristopherB (25. Mai 2010)

@pfädchenfinder
Das war wohl nix, oder? Bis 14.10 Uhr warst du zumindest nicht da, dann wurde es mir ein wenig kalt da oben im Wind...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Das muss ja nicht in den IBC Farben und auch nicht mit dem IBC Logo sein, wichtig ist, dass wir ein gemeinsames Erkennungsmerkmal finden.
> VG.
> WH.




Richtig 
Nur irgendjemand hatte eingeworfen, das ganze mit dem IBC Logo zu versehen und/oder die IBC Farben zu verwenden. Kann man in kleinem Maße sicher machen, gegen das Logo habe ich auch nichts, nur komplett Müllmannorange ist nicht ganz mein Stil =D
Evtl. finde ich etwas Zeit und Lust und designe mal ein Shirt


----------



## waldhase (25. Mai 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Richtig
> Nur irgendjemand hatte eingeworfen, das ganze mit dem IBC Logo zu versehen und/oder die IBC Farben zu verwenden. Kann man in kleinem Maße sicher machen, gegen das Logo habe ich auch nichts, nur komplett Müllmannorange ist nicht ganz mein Stil =D
> Evtl. finde ich etwas Zeit und Lust und designe mal ein Shirt


----------



## instinctless (25. Mai 2010)

http://www.trikot-konfigurator.de/trikotkonfigurator.php

nr 08. wäre doch ein nettes ausgangsmuster


----------



## trixter78 (25. Mai 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Okay, dann sag ich um 13:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz vorm Warzer Sportplatz.
> Den genauen Verlauf und die Länge der Runde können wir ja morgen vor Ort besprechen.
> 
> Sollte noch jemand Zeit haben kann er/sie natürlich gerne mitfahren.



Alles klar, werde da sein


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. Mai 2010)

Habt ihr alle Zeit "neidischsei"  in der Woche geht bei mir vor 17:30Uhr gar nichts. Nach einer Stunde Stau (AC/DC sei dank) habe ich es auch heute wieder nicht zur Elan-Runde geschafft. Nächste Woche starte ich einen neuen Versuch.


----------



## instinctless (25. Mai 2010)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Muss mal meine Meinung zum Trikot loswerden:
> Wenn man schon *individuelle* Trikots mit Namen usw. drucken lassen will, dann sollte man schon ein eigenes Logo/einen eigenen Namen haben und nicht 'mal eben was runterladen'.
> Lieber nen Monat länger am Design/Text feilen als die Schnellschuss-Trikots nach nem halben Jahr nicht mehr aus dem Schrank zu holen



...sagte der grafikdesigner.

mal ehrlich, warum nicht für einen guten entwurf 2$ bei stockphoto zahlen. btw. entwirfst deinen rahmen ja sicher auch nicht selber und lässt ihn dann inner ecke stehen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (25. Mai 2010)

Ok, scheinbar habe ich mich zu missverständlich ausgedrückt.
Ignoriert den Einwand einfach.

@MaD-49th: Wie siehts denn bei Dir morgen aus? Biste dabei?


----------



## jaamaa (26. Mai 2010)

Moin,

  schön das hier so eine rege Diskussion entstanden ist, die primäre Frage ist jedoch, ob denn überhaupt Interesse besteht und wie viele letztendlich mitmachen. Und das aus zwei Gründen: 

1. Lohnt es sich in die Sache weiter Zeit zu investieren. 
Wenn nur eine handvoll Leute ein Trikot haben wollen sicherlich nicht. Es hat bis dato schon einiges an Zeit gekostet für Telefonate mit Herstellern, Absprachen untereinander und für das Getippe hier.

2. Die Anzahl der Trikots bestimmt die Auswahl des Herstellers (jeder hat eine andere Preisberechnung) und damit den Preis!


*Also nochmals die Bitte an euch, mir oder Waldhase Bescheid zu geben, ob den Interesse an einem Trikot besteht. Bitte auch angeben, ob es ein normales Radtrikots oder ein weites MTB/Freeride Shirt sein soll. *

Das Design wird dann anschließend zu klären sein. Da sollte man aber unter Umständen gewisse Kompromisse eingehen können. Man kann es ja nun mal nicht jedem Recht machen. Wir werden schon keine Trikots in Magenta oder mit lila Punkten drucken lassen. 

  Mit Kompromissbereitschaft meine ich, dass z.B. ich persönlich überhaupt nicht die Farbe Rot mag. Trotzdem würde ich ein Trikot der Brocken-Rocker anziehen, weil das Trikot vom Konzept her mit dem schwarz/rot einfach richtig gut gelungen ist. 
  Ich möchte auch nicht unbedingt etwas anziehen, was mir optisch nicht zusagt. Trotzdem ist ja der Gedanke ein Trikot zu kreieren, dass die Biker aus den versch. Wäldern anspricht und vereint. Deshalb wäre es wichtiger erst einmal alle kreativen Energien und Ideen in die Findung und Auswahl eines Namens zu stecken. Hat das Kind einen Namen kann man es anziehen. Soll heißen, bevor man keinen aussagefähigen Namen oder Slogan gefunden hat, der ja dann eine gewisse Linie vorgibt, bringt es recht wenig die Zeit mit Designvorschlägen und vor allem mit der Auswahl von Logos zu verbringen. 

*Also nochmals die Bitte an euch Namensvorschläge zu machen.*

  Zum Thema IBC sei gesagt, dass es natürlich kein IBC Trikot sein soll. Das gab es schon mal. Da es sich ja nun mal hier um Mitglieder des IBC handelt, war der Gedanke, das IBC-Logo mit aufzudrucken. Das habe ich schon im Vorfeld abgeklärt und somit auch die Freigabe für die Verwendung bekommen.

  Preislich ist im Moment owayo.de  mit ca.  45 der günstigste Hersteller, wobei bei einer höheren Stückzahl  von 20, 30 oder 50 der Preis noch sinken kann. Die weiten Trikots wären noch etwas günstiger. Im Moment dauert die Herstellung 3 Wochen, also sollte man das Ganze schon zeitnah abschliessen, sonst wird es zu kalt für die Kurzarmversion.




*Also, dann mal los! *


----------



## Bogeyman (26. Mai 2010)

mmhhh also so vom aufbau her finde ich das logo von mtbfreeride.tv ganz nett. also das emblem (logo/bild) mit der banderole (namen). 
aber ich denke das erst ziel sollte erstmal sein einen eingängigen namen zu finden, etwas mit dem sich alle identifizieren können und der noch cool klingt   Börde Biker... ok ich denke damit haben wir schonmal n großes gebiet abgedeckt  und wenn wir die magdeburger börde noch dazu zählen haben wir eine riesige anzahl "Börde Biker"  Aber irgendwie stört mich das börde... das klingt mir nicht "cool" genug. Aber einen besseren vorschlag habe ich auch nicht.


----------



## JesKacz (26. Mai 2010)

Lustig, Börde Biker fiel mir auch spontan ein. Vielleicht können wir es ja durch eine andere Schreibweise "cooler" machen. bÖrDeBiKeR oder so...

Ich hätte noch HI-Biker oder HI-Mountain-Biker oder ganz cool hI-mOuNtAiN-bIkEr im Angebot.


----------



## waldhase (26. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> ...oder so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht kann man es schlecht erkennen, auf dem Trikot steht unter BB (wie BördeBiker) kleiner geschrieben BÖRDEBIKER.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man es schlecht erkennen, auf dem Trikot steht unter BB (wie BördeBiker) kleiner geschrieben BÖRDEBIKER.


Salve,
Börde geht ja garnicht Das ist mir zuviel Regionalkolorit...
"Hi" & "Mountain" & "bike(r)" ist ok, modern und international
und die Farben müssen agressiver rüberkommen...
Mein zugeführtes Testosteron macht mich auch immer so, dann passt das
@WH: Kostprobe um 16.00 gefällig?

LG,
G-K-Radikal


----------



## instinctless (26. Mai 2010)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> mmhhh also so vom aufbau her finde ich das logo von mtbfreeride.tv ganz nett. also das emblem (logo/bild) mit der banderole (namen).
> aber ich denke das erst ziel sollte erstmal sein einen eingängigen namen zu finden, etwas mit dem sich alle identifizieren können und der noch cool klingt   Börde Biker... ok ich denke damit haben wir schonmal n großes gebiet abgedeckt  und wenn wir die magdeburger börde noch dazu zählen haben wir eine riesige anzahl "Börde Biker"  Aber irgendwie stört mich das börde... das klingt mir nicht "cool" genug. Aber einen besseren vorschlag habe ich auch nicht.



wie wärs mit "Hiltown HiRiser" xD


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. Mai 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> könnte klappen



Salve,
ich drücke Dir die Daumen


Geht da was heute?

Bin heute auf einer Drückjagd im Büntetal, es geht auf Waldhasen

Die sind zurzeit reinwas zu keck

LG, 
G-K-Repetier


----------



## waldhase (26. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> Börde geht ja garnicht Das ist mir zuviel Regionalkolorit...
> "Hi" & "Mountain" & "bike(r)" ist ok, modern und international
> und die Farben müssen agressiver rüberkommen...



Ja, so is er.



Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Mein zugeführtes Testosteron macht mich auch immer so, dann passt das
> @WH: Kostprobe um 16.00 gefällig?



Bring mal ne Tüte mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Bring mal ne Tüte mit




 Yippie!!


----------



## oxysept (26. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Bin heute auf einer Drückjagd im Büntetal, es geht auf Waldhasen
> G-K-Repetier



Waidmanns Heil!

Trikot:
Zum Einen einen kurzen, einprägsamen und regionsbezogenen Namen.
Einen Name, der für den ganzen Landkreis bzw. geographischen Raum passend ist. 
(BördeBiker spricht mich als Alfelder nicht unbedingt an.)

Zum Anderen einen graphischen Teil, der ebenfalls etwas mit der Region und dem Mountainbiking zu tun hat. 
(z.B. Skyline von Hildesheim - falls es so was gibt - , typischer Höhenzug - SiebenBerge, etc. -, markante Bauwerke - Griesbergturm, Hildesheimer Dom, etc. - , 
am Besten eine Kombination aus mehreren dieser Elemente)

Es ist, finde ich, auch schwer und umständlich hier übers Forum eine Entscheidung zu fällen. 
Bei einem Stammtischtreffen in nächster Zeit, zu dem die Anwesenden ihre gesammelten Vorschläge mitbringen und vorstellen, 
ist es in großer Runde einfacher ein zufriedenstellendes Trikot-Design zu entwerfen.


----------



## JesKacz (26. Mai 2010)

HIGH Biker

HIGH Roller


----------



## instinctless (26. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ja, so is er.
> 
> 
> 
> Bring mal ne Tüte mit



hurra, noch mehr gemeinsame interessen


----------



## instinctless (26. Mai 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Waidmanns Heil!
> 
> Trikot:
> Zum Einen einen kurzen, einprägsamen und regionsbezogenen Namen.
> ...



stammtisch macht sinn


----------



## oxysept (26. Mai 2010)

@trixter78: Im Anhang, als kleine Orientierung für dich, die vorhin gefahrene Strecke ab Warzen (26,5km, 650hm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (26. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank. So bestehen doch noch Chancen, den Weg wieder zu finden


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. Mai 2010)

ChristopherB schrieb:


> @pfädchenfinder
> Das war wohl nix, oder? Bis 14.10 Uhr warst du zumindest nicht da, dann wurde es mir ein wenig kalt da oben im Wind...



sorry, du hast pn


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> ich drücke Dir die Daumen
> 
> 
> ...



seit gestern mittach nur drama baby nix klappt 

ab morgen muss ich den stress aus dem bauch treten, da sind matze's beinchen nix gegen das freiwerdende testosterondrehmomet, offentlich setzt es der rappe in vortrieb um

btw name 

HiW 
FORST

 das "O" als hinterrad







und HiW teil verdeckt durch den Radler

brainstormingstammtisch -> Günther


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. Mai 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> seit gestern mittach nur drama baby nix klappt


Ruhig Schwarzer, ruhig...


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ab morgen muss ich den stress aus dem bauch treten, da sind matze's beinchen nix gegen das freiwerdende testosterondrehmomet, offentlich setzt es der rappe in vortrieb um


Pssst, nicht stören...
auf Matze´s Beinchen ruht jetzt gerade eine zarte Frauenhand



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> btw name
> 
> HiW
> FORST


Klingt so kalt



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> brainstormingstammtisch -> Günther


Geile Idee, könnte von mir sein

LG, G-K-Reiche Beute


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Klingt so kalt
> ...



ist kalt



app. G-K-Reiche Beute ->Fell abgezogen?


----------



## waldhase (26. Mai 2010)

@ Jimi
Vielen Dank für das Scouting durch die Bünte

@Günther
Vielen Dank für die moralische Unterstützung und auf das ständige Warten auf mich

Stammtisch klingt gut.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. Mai 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ist kalt
> 
> 
> 
> app. G-K-Reiche Beute ->Fell abgezogen?





waldhase schrieb:


> @Günther
> Vielen Dank für die moralische Unterstützung und auf das ständige Warten auf mich


Ja nee, is klar:
Vielen Dank für die studentenfutternde Unterstützung und auf das ständige Warten auf mich


waldhase schrieb:


> Stammtisch klingt gut.


Ja, klingt gut


----------



## Harvester (26. Mai 2010)

wenn schon Berge im Logo dann können es ruhig die Sieben sein - auch wenn hier nicht so viele von euch fahren, es wäre zumindest ein geographischer Bezug...

Hi - Biker kommt auch gut = Hi - als Begrüssungsformel freundlich, weltoffen und als   KFZ-Kennzeichen der Heimatbezug

Hi(gh) = Kiffer ?  - lustig, aber das falsche Signal


----------



## eisenarsch (26. Mai 2010)

ich wäre für TRAILFaCKER HILDESHEIM


----------



## waldhase (26. Mai 2010)

Da auf *die Frage* von Jaamaa, wer überhaupt am Trikot interessiert ist, keiner konkret geantwortet hat, mache ich das auch nicht..
..dafür habe ich noch ein Logo:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (26. Mai 2010)

oder so 
ich hatte mal ein trikot vom radforum.weil es so langweilig war trug ich es nie.


----------



## instinctless (26. Mai 2010)

bitte mal nen terminvorschlag für nen stammtisch. falls wir es schaffen sollten kurzfristig was zu regeln, bitte nicht am samstag, da habe ich leider absolut garkeine zeit.

@waldhase ich hab def. interesse an nem erkennungsmerkmal.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. Mai 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> Hi(gh) = Kiffer ?



 bäh! Näääh 

Hey Waldhase und Günther... vielen Dank für das warten auf Mett beim Fleischer!! War eine schöne Runde
Habe grauenhaften Muskelkater, der setzt in meinem Alter komischerweise immer 1,5 Tage nach dem Train ein... vorhin war noch alles IO


----------



## tisch (27. Mai 2010)

nabend 

wo ich jetzt auch mein Interesse bekundet hab... hab ich auch nen Namen+ entwurf fertig.






alternativ wäre evt. auch als farbe *SCHLAMMBRAUN* für die Dreckspatzen ;-)
bzw als namen: Trailcrew 
      als Ort:      Hi - Land  (Hildesheimer Land)

soweit ein paar einfälle meinerseits
evt. mag sich ja auch mal zu dem thema noch jemand melden für den ein fr/dh shirt eher passt oder Alfeld etc. kommt.

MfG Timo


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Da auf *die Frage* von Jaamaa, wer überhaupt am Trikot interessiert ist, keiner konkret geantwortet hat, mache ich das auch nicht..


 
Juhuu  Interesse (War gestern leider nicht online)

Bin selber leider recht Ideenlos finde aber Trail Rockerz als Schriftzug nicht schlecht 
Farblich denke ich sollte das Trikot schon etwas hervorstechen (wie bereits von Waldhase designt) 

Bezüglich Stammtisch sollten wir uns auch überlegen WO das ganze starten soll. Deseo war recht laut, Kupferschmiede suboptimal. Brockenblick oder Galgenbergrestaurant? Kenne beides nur vom vorbeifahren (bin halt doch noch halbe Hannoveranerin). Andere/Bessere Vorschläge?


----------



## Harvester (27. Mai 2010)

Ich komm ja über die "Task Forst" nich hinweg  Da muss man üben, um es "richtig" auszusprechen.... gefällt mir


----------



## waldhase (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo HI-Nord, wie weit kann ich an der Innerste fahren, will später am Stichkanal Richtung "Harsum-Hafen" weiter fahren?
DANKE.
WH.


----------



## Bogeyman (27. Mai 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> Ich komm ja über die "Task Forst" nich hinweg  Da muss man üben, um es "richtig" auszusprechen.... gefällt mir



und wo ich das gerade lese wie wär es noch mit "Trail Force".

Los macht Vorschläge auch wenn sie noch so verrückt klingen...
auch wenn "HI-Biker" für manche sehr zweideutig ist, finde ich es auch nicht schlecht.

Wenn ich am Wochenende mal Zeit finde werde ich mich mal an einem Logo versuchen.


----------



## Chandru (28. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hallo HI-Nord, wie weit kann ich an der Innerste fahren, will später am Stichkanal Richtung "Harsum-Hafen" weiter fahren?
> DANKE.
> WH.



Also vom Stichkanal (Hildesheim) kannst du bis zum Mittellandkanal weiter fahren und dann Richtung Hannover und wieder zurück oder weiter: 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=toadqqnynzjfnyhd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (28. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hallo HI-Nord, wie weit kann ich an der Innerste fahren, will später am Stichkanal Richtung "Harsum-Hafen" weiter fahren?
> DANKE.
> WH.



kannst bis zur mastbergstraße fahren, wo der osterberg los geht, dort musst du in den hafen rein um zum kanal zu kommen. ich würde mich führer anbieten


----------



## waldhase (28. Mai 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> kannst bis zur mastbergstraße fahren, wo der osterberg los geht, dort musst du in den hafen rein um zum kanal zu kommen. ich würde mich führer anbieten






Chandru schrieb:


> Also vom Stichkanal (Hildesheim) kannst du bis  zum Mittellandkanal weiter fahren und dann Richtung Hannover und wieder  zurück oder weiter:
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=toadqqnynzjfnyhd



   Vielen Dank für Hilfe und Angebot!
  Meine Hauptfrage war wie auf den Weg am Kanal gelange, der ist so weit ich weiß, vor ein paar Jahren direkt am Kanal angelegt worden ist.
  Oder ist es besser weiter Richtung Hasede an der Innerste zu fahren und in Hasede rüber zum Stichkanal zu fahren?
  Soll eine gemütliche Samstagstour für den G-Bereich werden.

VG.
WH.


----------



## Chandru (28. Mai 2010)

@waldhase
Das sieht man doch ganz gut auf dem GPSies Track... musst mal rein zoomen?!


----------



## ChristopherB (28. Mai 2010)

Kannst - wie von den anderen schon gesagt - bei Steuerwald rüber zum Hafen und von dort direkt durch bis zum Harsumer Hafen (knapp 5km) oder halt bis zum Mittellandkanal. 
Die Alternativroute geht weiter an der Innerste durch den Haseder Busch. Dann kommst du am Sportplatz raus und musst durch Hasede durch, durch die Feldmark und kommst auch zum Kanal...


----------



## waldhase (28. Mai 2010)

ChristopherB schrieb:


> Kannst - wie von den anderen schon gesagt - bei Steuerwald rüber zum Hafen und von dort direkt durch bis zum Harsumer Hafen (knapp 5km) oder halt bis zum Mittellandkanal.
> Die Alternativroute geht weiter an der Innerste durch den Haseder Busch. Dann kommst du am Sportplatz raus und musst durch Hasede durch, durch die Feldmark und kommst auch zum Kanal...



Vielen Dank!
Besser weiter Innerste
oder
Steuerwald-Hafen?

VG.
WH.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. Mai 2010)

@WH



ChristopherB schrieb:


> Die Alternativroute geht weiter an der Innerste durch den Haseder Busch. Dann kommst du am Sportplatz raus und musst durch Hasede durch, durch die Feldmark und kommst auch zum Kanal...



Auch mein Tipp: im Haseder Busch gibt es noch ein klitzekleines trail-Stück
Ein Muß für jeden Waldhasen

LG, G-K-Rücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JesKacz (28. Mai 2010)

Ich werde heute gegen 15.30h im Vorholz/Kegelberg etwas "rumtrailen". Wer mich sieht, kann sich ja durch ein Kikiriki zu erkennen geben.

Ich bin rot/weiß genau so wie mein Bike...


----------



## waldhase (28. Mai 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Ich werde heute gegen 15.30h im Vorholz/Kegelberg etwas "rumtrailen". Wer mich sieht, kann sich ja durch ein Kikiriki zu erkennen geben.
> 
> Ich bin rot/weiß genau so wie mein Bike...



Vorholz ist doch mein Wohnzimmer.
Kegelberg oder meinst du Knebelberg?

Viel Spaß kann leider nicht winken.
WH.


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Mai 2010)

Wer Morgen gegen 14 Uhr im Galgenberg Unterwegs?
hab bis 13 Uhr Lehrgang in Hi und wollte mein Bike mitnehmen, Wetter soll ja gut werden.


----------



## tisch (28. Mai 2010)

was wäre denn für den Galgenberg rüstungsmäßig mitzunehmen bzw anzuziehen?
und wie lange hattest du angedacht zu fahren?


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Mai 2010)

ein bis 2 stunden bleiben, ich nehme helm und knieschoner mit das dürfte reichen


----------



## JesKacz (28. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Vorholz ist doch mein Wohnzimmer.
> Kegelberg oder meinst du Knebelberg?
> 
> Viel Spaß kann leider nicht winken.
> WH.


 
Natürlich der Knebelberg... 

Mein Wohnzimmer war tierisch matschig, Bike und Fahrer sehen aus wie Hupe....

Egal, morgen früh um 9.00h gehts auf zum Tosmer die Rehe wecken..


----------



## Ripgid (28. Mai 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Wer Morgen gegen 14 Uhr im Galgenberg Unterwegs?
> hab bis 13 Uhr Lehrgang in Hi und wollte mein Bike mitnehmen, Wetter soll ja gut werden.



wäre machbar.. meld dich einfach nochmal. Treffpunkt wo?


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Mai 2010)

Überlege gerade von wo ich hochfahre, denke mal das ich die Schnecke vom Immengarten rüber fahre und direkt Richtung Aussichtsturm Todesschlucht fahre, könnten uns ja ma gelben Turm treffen, würde dir ne SMS schreiben wenn mein Kurs zu Ende ist


----------



## Ripgid (28. Mai 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Überlege gerade von wo ich hochfahre, denke mal das ich die Schnecke vom Immengarten rüber fahre und direkt Richtung Aussichtsturm Todesschlucht fahre, könnten uns ja ma gelben Turm treffen, würde dir ne SMS schreiben wenn mein Kurs zu Ende ist



kannst auch bei mir parken, dann musst du nicht so viele höhenmeter machen 

Wann in etwa ist der Kurs denn zu ende? damit ich rechtzeitig aus den Federn komm


----------



## instinctless (28. Mai 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Überlege gerade von wo ich hochfahre, denke mal das ich die Schnecke vom Immengarten rüber fahre und direkt Richtung Aussichtsturm Todesschlucht fahre, könnten uns ja ma gelben Turm treffen, würde dir ne SMS schreiben wenn mein Kurs zu Ende ist



todesschlucht, geil, wessen idee war das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Mai 2010)

stimmt, dann Park ich bei dir, der Kurs geht bis 13 Uhr wäre dann so auf halb 2 bei dir


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Mai 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> todesschlucht, geil, wessen idee war das?



Den Namen gibs schon ewig, kannte ich schon so als Kind, ka wer sich das mal ausgedacht hat


----------



## tisch (28. Mai 2010)

also, ich werde dann morgen auch zum galgenberg kommen. wo kann ich dann zu euch stoßen? ehrlich gesagt kenne ich mich da fast garnicht aus.


----------



## Ripgid (28. Mai 2010)

tisch schrieb:


> also, ich werde dann morgen auch zum galgenberg kommen. wo kann ich dann zu euch stoßen? ehrlich gesagt kenne ich mich da fast garnicht aus.



Hey Timo, ich würde sagen so gegen 2 an der jahnswiese, Benni ist bergauf nicht so schnell  meine handynr schreibe ich dir im icq.


----------



## tisch (29. Mai 2010)

ja ok. mal welchen weg ich durch die stadt nehme... muss ja einmal quer durch..


----------



## waldhase (29. Mai 2010)

@Günther, Chandru, ChristopherB
Vielen für die Infos, war eine tolle Flachetappe (60km mit 300hm). Auch der kurze Trail im Hasedeer Busch war klasse.

Die RoRo hatten heute ihre letzte Chance, erstmals drauf und schon wieder einen Platten-das sind 
"Gewesene".
Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem 2010er NobbyNic in 2,25 EVO, SnakeSkin, DD??

Schönes WE
WH


----------



## oxysept (29. Mai 2010)

Hier ein paar Fotos (leider nur "Pausenfotos" und keine "Actionfotos") von der heutigen Hoch-Tiefe-Bike-Tour.
Streckenlänge (incl. meiner Anreise und Heimfahrt) ca. 75km und 1600-1700hm.



 





 





 







Vielen Dank an alle für die schöne Tour .


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. Mai 2010)

Salve!
@oxy
Danke für die Fotos
Leider konnte ich die sicherliche schöne Tour terminlich nicht unterbringen...
evt. kannst Du uns ja noch mal im Aug./Sept. dort scouten!

LG, G-K-R


----------



## waldhase (29. Mai 2010)

@Stammtisch

Wie ein Treffen im Bavaria "Stüberl". Es ist Platz für ca. 30 Pers. und wir wäre ungestört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> @oxy
> Danke für die Fotos
> Leider konnte ich die sicherliche schöne Tour terminlich nicht unterbringen...
> ...





genau, hätt ich auch gesacht, wenn ich schon frührer was gesächt hät

@oxy


----------



## MaD-49th (30. Mai 2010)

Moin Trixter!
Ich schaue hin und wieder mal nach Terminen hier rein, habe aber im Moment recht wenig Zeit. Wenn sich das bei mir mal passt, komme ich gerne mit.


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Mai 2010)

MaD-49th schrieb:


> Moin Trixter!
> Ich schaue hin und wieder mal nach Terminen hier rein, habe aber im Moment recht wenig Zeit. Wenn sich das bei mir mal passt, komme ich gerne mit.



Hi, dann dürftest du meine nachbarin kennen, Gorgina


----------



## JesKacz (30. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> @Günther, Chandru, ChristopherB
> Vielen für die Infos, war eine tolle Flachetappe (60km mit 300hm). Auch der kurze Trail im Hasedeer Busch war klasse.
> 
> Die RoRo hatten heute ihre letzte Chance, erstmals drauf und schon wieder einen Platten-das sind
> ...


 
Ich fahre hinten einen 2,25 NobbyNic 2,25 DD und bin sehr zufrieden. Nicht nur von der Pannensicherheit her, auch das Gripniveau finde ich mit meinen 95 Kilo sehr gut! Ich hatte letztes Jahr ohne DD 6 Plattfüße, ausschließlich hinten. Dieses Jahr dank Nobby noch keinen.

Hier habe ich ihn gekauft:

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...g2id=69&ig1id=126&iid=6731&mi=0&hasv=0&webi=0


----------



## eisenarsch (30. Mai 2010)

fabelhaftes wetter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,hoffentlich haben wir in willingen mehr glück


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. Mai 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> fabelhaftes wetter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salve!
He, kein Problem, haben wir doch das große Eventpaket gebucht
Frag mal Jimi
Ich meine da war Sonne mit drin

LG, G-K-R
PS: Finden wir noch Zeit für ein Vorbereitungstreffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (30. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> PS: Finden wir noch Zeit für ein Vorbereitungstreffen?



freitag wäre supi  ich würde martina mitbringen.wann und wo ?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. Mai 2010)

Hey, bei dem herrlichen Wetter bekommt man wenigstens Tiere zu sehen, bei mir ist es heute Muffelwild im Maiental gewesen! 
Günther, definiere "das große Paket"!?! ...iiiich lasse die Sause raus, immerhin ist das mein letztes U-WoEnd und Deutschland spielt, egal wie das Rennen verläuft... mein Platz in der Schlange zum Willinger Brauhaus ist gebucht
Freitag ist Altstadtfest in Salze... da wollte ich eigentlich hin...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (31. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> ...
> "Gewesene".
> Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem 2010er NobbyNic in 2,25 EVO, SnakeSkin, DD??
> 
> ...



Bei Michelin gibts WildRace'R 2.3 ca 58mm breit mit ordentlich Grip und 
Gummi noch mehr Grip WildGrip'R 2.4
deutlich besser und günstiger als Schwalbe DNF Reifen

guckts du ibc blabla


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. Mai 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Freitag ist Altstadtfest in Salze... da wollte ich eigentlich hin...


&


eisenarsch schrieb:


> freitag wäre supi  ich würde martina mitbringen.wann und wo ?



Salve, 
wollen wir uns dann in Salze treffen? 
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> @Stammtisch
> 
> Wie ein Treffen im Bavaria "Stüberl". Es ist Platz für ca. 30 Pers. und wir wäre ungestört.


Salve!

Hört sich gut an
Wo is n dat? 

LG, G-K-R


----------



## waldhase (31. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Hört sich gut an
> Wo is n dat?
> ...




Hi-Kreisel 
WH


----------



## pfädchenfinder (31. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> &
> 
> 
> Salve,
> ...



über AT, Roter, Griesberg ect. zur Einstimmung 

wäre dabei



der Rest der Republik hat Brückentag, sollte daher endlich mal klappen


----------



## ChristianS (31. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hi-Kreisel
> WH



Moin Mädels, 

wenn es zeitlich passt, dann rückt SZ auch an. 

@waldhase
Da mein Rennrad ja dank deiner Hilfe jetzt Cross Country erprobt ist, könnte ich eigentlich mein Rotwild wieder verkaufen.  ...nur so eine Überlegung. 

Bis dahin
Gruß
Christian


----------



## waldhase (31. Mai 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> 
> wenn es zeitlich passt, dann rückt SZ auch an.
> 
> ...



Den Rest der Strecke an der Innerste und Stichkanal hättet du sicher auch mit dem RR geschafft.
Das nächste Mal nehmen wir die Schleife über Mittellandkanal und Salzgitter Kanal mit, dann sind es rd. 100km.
VG.
WH.


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Juni 2010)

@ gkr+jimi
wie wäre es mit sonntag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Juni 2010)

Denke nicht das ich nach dem Wochenende vor Montag Nachmittag wieder ins Auto steigen sollte
Evtl. Samstag nachmittags... eine kleine Runde mit dem Rad drehen und dann in Richtung Hi (Biergarten/ Besprechungsort) fahren (Hi-Hohnsen o.ä)??


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Juni 2010)

jeder bereitet sich anders auf willingen vor


----------



## eisenarsch (2. Juni 2010)

passt an der Waldquelle auf ,da bauen "Experten" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ripgid (2. Juni 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> passt an der Waldquelle auf ,da bauen "Experten"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muss ich leider bestätigen, habe dort letzte woche 10-12 kinder angetroffen. Die buddeln total sinnfrei.. vor einem Monat war die ecke dort richtig schön fahrbar  schade


----------



## infineon (2. Juni 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> passt an der Waldquelle auf ,da bauen "Experten"



Ganz nach dem Motto "Ene mene mek, da sind die die Biker weg". Ne mal ehrlich haben die dort ein Loch ausgehoben? Mache Leute haben doch nicht alle Latten am Zaun...

Wo genau ist das den? Am besten mit Bild von einer Karte


----------



## eisenarsch (2. Juni 2010)

guck dir mal mein album an ,dort ist eine karte


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (2. Juni 2010)

Wer baut, gräbt Löcher, das ist klar. Dass man die aber so dämlich platzieren kann hätte ich nicht gedacht 
Echt völlig sinnfrei und vor allem verantwortungslos!


----------



## Harvester (3. Juni 2010)

und der Biker im allgemeinen ist dann wieder schuld


----------



## MaD-49th (3. Juni 2010)

Ja, Frorider Ben, deine Nachbarin ist mir wohl bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (3. Juni 2010)

ja da bauen kleine kiddies ! na und ? die waldquelle ist privatgrundstück von einem biker, da haben fußgänger sowieso nichts zu suchen  mein gott.
uhhhhhh ein loch,
uuuuuuh ein holfpfahl der noch rausguckt. 

ich habe so auch mal angefangen an der waldquelle,
immer dieses total abge****te gelaber von euch geht mir so auf die eier


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Juni 2010)

...hat hier irgendwer zuuufällig noch einen Schalhebel, Deore oder LX, für eine 7er Kassette im Keller liegen welche nicht mehr benötigt wird??


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Juni 2010)

MaD-49th schrieb:


> Ja, Frorider Ben, deine Nachbarin ist mir wohl bekannt.


Liebe Grüße unbekannterweise


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Juni 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...hat hier irgendwer zuuufällig noch einen Schalhebel, Deore oder LX, für eine 7er Kassette im Keller liegen welche nicht mehr benötigt wird??


Motto "Pimp my Merida" oder was
Habe sowas an meiner Stadtsch...aber leider nicht in der Werkzeugkiste

PS: Kannst Du Dich noch komplett an gestern erinnern? 

LG, GKR


----------



## waldhase (3. Juni 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...hat hier irgendwer zuuufällig noch einen Schalhebel, Deore oder LX, für eine 7er Kassette im Keller liegen welche nicht mehr benötigt wird??




Habe ich vor kurzem auch für mein Straßenrad gesucht und leider keines gefunden. Als Ersatz habe ich mich dann für einen Schalthebel von Suntour entschieden, unerwartet solide Verarbeitung und funktioniert super.
Schau mal im Fahrradladen in Heersum rein, der Mann hilft dir. 
Kostet rd. 10.
VG.
WH.


----------



## enemy111 (3. Juni 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Juni 2010)

Schickes Ion Benni, Willkommen in der Ion Familie.

Aber leg mal ganz schnell deine Züge richtig, sieht ja schlimm aus, beide Züge durch die Anlenkung verlegen.
Ist das nen 08er Modell? weil die Zughalter bei dir ncoh oben auf den Druckstreben sind.


----------



## enemy111 (3. Juni 2010)

Jo, danke 
08er Modell, 09 gekauft.

War erst mal provisorisch zusammen gebastelt, musste mich einfach draufsetzen  
morgen heißt es dann erst mal bremssattel und bremszug voneinander trennen und dadurch fummeln, das wird ne schön schmierige angelegenheit. schaltzug wird auch noch n spaß werden..
und dann gleich samstag in hahnenklee testen


----------



## --->freak<--- (3. Juni 2010)

nur mal so als tipp einfach den umlenkhebel raus leitungen durch und wieder zusammen setzen ..  und schaltzug ist doch auch einfach ! und bau die kurbelm vom ufo dran die holzfeller die müssen passen 


ixs cup winterberg gutes wochenende , mit viel schmerzen,schweiß und alkohol und leider schwerst verlezten


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. Juni 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> PS: Kannst Du Dich noch komplett an gestern erinnern?
> 
> LG, GKR



Neee, irgenwas hat mich aus meinem verdienten Urlaubsschlaf geholt...
Wollte heute zur Burg Lichtenberg, bin aber nur zur Ruine oberhalb von Oelber gekommen um fest zu stellen das ich eine satte 8 im Hinterrad habe Der Mech meinte nur trocken "solche Leichtbauteile!" DAS RAD IST SCHWER!!!
Der Wald da ist die Hölle, was die Schwarzkittel nicht aufgewühlt haben hat sich der Harvester geholt!!! Echt zum kotzen!
p.s. welche Steppenwolf-Fahrerin wäre mir denn heute beinahe in den Wagen gefahren?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. Juni 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


>




Sehr geil! Teileliste?! 




--->freak<--- schrieb:


> ixs cup winterberg gutes wochenende , mit viel  schmerzen,schweiß und alkohol und leider schwerst verlezten



Schöne Bilder! Hats sich für dich gelohnt?




@Jimi: GEH SCHLAFEN! =) =P


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Juni 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Neee, irgenwas hat mich aus meinem verdienten Urlaubsschlaf geholt...
> Wollte heute zur Burg Lichtenberg, bin aber nur zur Ruine oberhalb von Oelber gekommen um fest zu stellen das ich eine satte 8 im Hinterrad habe Der Mech meinte nur trocken "solche Leichtbauteile!" DAS RAD IST SCHWER!!!
> Der Wald da ist die Hölle, was die Schwarzkittel nicht aufgewühlt haben hat sich der Harvester geholt!!! Echt zum kotzen!
> p.s. welche Steppenwolf-Fahrerin wäre mir denn heute beinahe in den Wagen gefahren?



Hallo jimi,
wie siehts denn mit dem Geläuf über die Sauberge, Wohldenberg, Bodensteiner Klippen Richtung Harz und dann weiter nach Schloss Bellvue aus? ( da wo uns Wulff Kost und Logie für Lau +Anwesenheitspauschale bekommen soll) 

der rappe soll heute spätestens morgen ordentlich auslaufbekommen 
in begleitung durch die sauschwere 8? 
Günther, traut sich der gesalbte Rücken?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Hallo jimi,
> wie siehts denn mit dem Geläuf über die Sauberge, Wohldenberg, Bodensteiner Klippen Richtung Harz und dann weiter nach Schloss Bellvue aus? ( da wo uns Wulff Kost und Logie für Lau +Anwesenheitspauschale bekommen soll)





pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Günther, traut sich der gesalbte Rücken?



Mit Angora-Leibchen kein Problem
Gestern waren ea & icke  in Deinem Revier auf der Durchreise, aber der Rappe stand wohl im Stall...
Melde mich wenn JA

LG, GKR


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Juni 2010)

... konnte leider erst spät zur kleinen abendrunde ausgeführt werden.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> in begleitung durch die sauschwere 8?



Die 8, welche dann hoffentlich keine Acht mehr ist wird nachher aus ALF abgeholt und über den südlichen Sackwald in heimische Gefilde gesteuert.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. Juni 2010)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> ixs cup winterberg gutes wochenende , mit viel schmerzen,schweiß und alkohol und leider schwerst verlezten


 
Klasse Bilder! 
Heute Abend geht es auch auf nach Winterberg. Sa da und So Willingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Juni 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Die 8, welche dann hoffentlich keine Acht mehr ist wird nachher aus ALF abgeholt und über den südlichen Sackwald in heimische Gefilde gesteuert.



und was ist nun mit dem Geläuf in den Saubergen etc.?

zurück auf Eisenweg  mit
Salzgitter-Ringelheim -> Ostbahnhof, Hildesheim
17:13 RE 14312 -> 17:37 0:24 täglich


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. Juni 2010)

Als Tagestour? Ja wann denn?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Juni 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder!
> Heute Abend geht es auch auf nach Winterberg. Sa da und So Willingen


Salve!
Und nächstes Wochenende?  Dann sind wir da und fliegen durch die Lüfte

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Juni 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Als Tagestour? Ja wann denn?


we
morgen ab 1100 vom Gallberg aus los
 -> AT -> Tosmar oder Westkamm -> Griesberg -> Sauberge sic! -> Bünte -> Wohldenberg -> Bodensteinerklippen 
-> über Ringelheim[DB]oder Bockenem -Weinberg-> Salze [MTB]


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> we
> morgen ab 1100 vom Gallberg aus los
> -> AT -> Tosmar oder Westkamm -> Griesberg -> Sauberge sic! -> Bünte -> Wohldenberg -> Bodensteinerklippen
> -> über Ringelheim[DB]oder Bockenem -Weinberg-> Salze [MTB]


Sehr schöne Runde
Ankunft: kurz vor Sonnenuntergang
Leider habe ich keinen schwarzen Rappen sondern nur einen weißen Traber, der kann nur Kurzdistanz
Evt. steige ich zu...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. Juni 2010)

Über Bockenem mit dem Weinberg auf der Rücktour klingt gut, allerdings nicht dieses WoEnd... ggf in der Woche?? Im bin momentan noch im glücklichen Umstand des Urlaubes.
Jetzt geht es erstmal in den Sackwald bzw nach Langenholzen, lt. Karte findet man dort Überreste einer mittelalt. Anlage


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Juni 2010)

@freak: Wennde es richtig machne willst mit dem bremsschlauch dann musste ihn ab machen, da du ihn auch vorne durchs gusset legen solltest, so ist es jedenfalls gedacht.


----------



## --->freak<--- (4. Juni 2010)

ja ich weiß aber ben bekommt die bremse doch niemals selber wieder richtig  er is doch nen technik spacken


----------



## enemy111 (4. Juni 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Teileliste?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (6. Juni 2010)

fahre gleich mal zum freeride spot am galgenberg, sprich turm mit einem kumpel. noch wer da ?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (6. Juni 2010)

Gestern in Winterberg:
v.l.n.r.:
Simon, Benni, Thommes, ich





Videos folgen


----------



## waldhase (6. Juni 2010)

War heute mal wieder als Trailsucher unterwegs, also Schloßtour, erst den herrlichen Blick auf Schloß Derneburg und dann auf Sahnetrails zum Schloß Oelber - Fortsetzung folgt..
Schönen Wochenstart.
WH.


----------



## Bogeyman (6. Juni 2010)

So war heute mal seit langem wieder mit Molo in Willigen und hab mir den Freeride gegeben und auch die Chickenways auf dem DH 
Ist eigentlich jemand aus HI nächstes WE auch beim Wheels of Speed?


----------



## enemy111 (7. Juni 2010)

nö aber in hahnenklee


----------



## waldhase (7. Juni 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Über Bockenem mit dem Weinberg auf der Rücktour klingt gut, allerdings nicht dieses WoEnd... ggf in der Woche?? Im bin momentan noch im glücklichen Umstand des Urlaubes.
> Jetzt geht es erstmal in den Sackwald bzw nach Langenholzen, lt. Karte findet man dort Überreste einer mittelalt. Anlage



Das ist doch die "Schneewittchen Ecke", hast du die Reste gefunden?
Setzen wir diese Woche unsere Erkundung hinter schloß Söder fort?
Ich kann mir sicher mal einen Tag ab Mittag freischaufeln..!
VG.
WH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Das ist doch die "Schneewittchen Ecke", hast du die Reste gefunden?
> Setzen wir diese Woche unsere Erkundung hinter schloß Söder fort?
> Ich kann mir sicher mal einen Tag ab Mittag freischaufeln..!
> VG.
> WH.



dabei; dann könnte der  Teil meiner WE Tour verbessert werden

-> AT ->  Westkamm -> Griesberg -> Sauberge (tiefes Geläuf)->  Bünte -> Wohldenberg ->-> Bodensteinerklippen  -> Bockenem -> -> maiental-> Petze-> Diekholzen-> Finkenberg 

 => Lost at Turmberg 1h vergebliche Trailsuche Richtung Söder
 => nach anfänglich schönem Kamm-Trail, dann nur FAB  bis Jägerhaus (naja 200m Trail im Mittelteil nach der A7)  
 => Teer (~30min)

Fahrzeit 6h + 1h Pause, Abgleich Realität/Karte  
gesamt 110km


----------



## Stingray1983 (7. Juni 2010)

so jetzt mal finger auf die tasten. wer von euch ist mir denn gestern alles in diekholzen und danach auf dem kamm vom tosmar begegnet. ich war der mit dem weißen canyon und dem blauen t-shirt. bzw der depp der es dann wegen kreislauf ausgezogen hat und mit freiem oberkörper da durchd ie gegend gefahren ist.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Juni 2010)

Stingray1983 schrieb:


> so jetzt mal finger auf die tasten. wer von euch ist mir denn gestern alles in diekholzen und danach auf dem kamm vom tosmar begegnet. ich war der mit dem weißen canyon und dem blauen t-shirt. bzw der depp der es dann wegen kreislauf ausgezogen hat und mit freiem oberkörper da durchd ie gegend gefahren ist.


Salve!
Nackig habe ich niemanden fahren sehen
Wir sind uns vorher(?) begegnet, an der Auffahrt zum Tosmar vom Hamberg her..
...warst Du das, der so freundlich auf dem singletrail Platz gemacht hat und sich in die Brennesseln gestellt hat?
Danke nochmal
War eine schöne Berg-Tour (1200hm), mit Kompressionsstrümpfen und mit netten Gesprächen, ok, ein paar Selbstgespräche waren auch dabei
Der Marathon kann kommen...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Stingray1983 (7. Juni 2010)

öhm. platz hab ich mehrfach gemacht. bin auch einmal richtung brennesseln ausgewichen glaub ich. aber da war ich schon "nackig" 
also wird das wohl wer anders gewesen sein

ich musste leider feststellen, dass der tosmar doch was ganz anderes ist als der galgenberg in dem ich sonst immer unterwegs bin. und das dann auch noch bei der wärme! da muss ich erst nochmal nen bissl trainieren damit ich da nicht in 1-1 hochfahren muss und trotzdem pausen einlege.....


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Fahrzeit 6h + 1h Pause, Abgleich Realität/Karte
> gesamt 110km



Salve, 
da war der Rappen-Express unterwegs
Der Wille war da, wollte noch zusteigen, aber der Express war schon durch
In der Realität finde ich mich manchmal auf nicht zurecht; von daher: keine große Hilfe! GPS, Sonne, Mond und Nase

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Juni 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!...
> 
> War eine schöne Berg-Tour (1200hm), mit Kompressionsstrümpfen und mit netten Gesprächen, ok, ein paar Selbstgespräche waren auch dabei
> Der Marathon kann kommen...
> ...



wegen Telefonat, Selbstgespräche, Marathon, Lost on Trail und so





















app. morgen elan ?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Juni 2010)

Stingray1983 schrieb:


> mit freiem oberkörper da durch die gegend gefahren ist.



...coool!! hihi...glatt rasierte Hühnerbrust dann doch lieber Kreislauf-Havarie!

@WH, GKR und Pfädchen, die Woche sehr gern, wieder Bünte??
Mittwoch wäre ganz geil, morgen und Do habe ich Training würde aber auch gehen...

Günther schau mal wg. Sport heute Abend, bei uns wird es knapp an Leuten

Ich starte jetzt erstmal zu einer Giftstoffwechsel-Runde in die Sonne


----------



## waldhase (7. Juni 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> .
> @WH, GKR und Pfädchen, die Woche sehr gern, wieder Bünte??
> Mittwoch wäre ganz geil, morgen und Do habe ich Training würde aber auch gehen...



Mittwoch sieht gut aus, hinter Schloss Söder wäre . Und evtl. die Strecke vom Wohldenberg zu den Bodensteiner Klippen....(kenn ich).
Aber bitte nicht nur bergauf!!
VG-WH


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Juni 2010)

There we go: 
=)
Vor mir fährt Thommes


----------



## marsepolani (7. Juni 2010)

Hi,
du solltest vielleicht vorher einmal die Cameraeinstellung durchchecken. Von deinem Vordermann war ja nicht viel zu sehen. Die Qualität der Aufnahmen ist echt super.

bis bald im Park
marsepolani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Juni 2010)

Ja stimmt leider, die Position ist auch nicht optimal. Am liebsten würde ich die Cam auch Upside-Down positionieren, leider gibt es das Update noch nicht (ist angeblich zu 99,99% fertig -.-).
Demnächst kommen eventuell auch noch ein paar andere Halterungen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. Juni 2010)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> So war heute mal seit langem wieder mit Molo in Willigen und hab mir den Freeride gegeben und auch die Chickenways auf dem DH
> Ist eigentlich jemand aus HI nächstes WE auch beim Wheels of Speed?


 
Beim Wheels of Speed bin ich nicht, aber in Willingen war ich gestern auch. Mit was für einem Bike warst du unterwegs? Haben uns bestimmt unbekannter Weise gesehen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. Juni 2010)

Position der Kamera ist in der Tat schade, sonst wäre ich auch noch zu erkennen gewesen 

War übrigens ein saugeiler Tag 
So. in Willingen bin ich dann auch das erste Mal richtig gedropt


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Juni 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> So. in Willingen bin ich dann auch das erste Mal richtig gedropt



"Reine Kopfsache" 
Wenn man sich erstmal überwunden hat ins "Nichts" zu springen, machts eigentlich richtig Spaß 

"Warum mache ich das bloß" Das Ding ist für einen Anfänger aber auch ein Monster


----------



## Tasse666 (7. Juni 2010)

Da wir ja hier gerade ein paar Helmkameravideos im Blick haben, ich hab auch noch eins im Angebot vom letzten WE in Hahnenklee 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/12368875"]Helmkamera-Action in Hahnenklee on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. Juni 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> "Warum mache ich das bloß"


Meine Worte waren "Oh Sch****"  Erst gab es gekicher und dann eine freundliche Laola der zuschauenden CC'ler des Fahrtechnikkurses


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Juni 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Meine Worte waren "Oh Sch****"  Erst gab es gekicher und dann eine freundliche Laola der zuschauenden CC'ler des Fahrtechnikkurses



Siehste, hat sich dann doch gelohnt! 


@ Tasse666: Schön gefahren und fette Musik. Die Cleanparts gefallen mir besonders an dem Lied. Vor allem ist die Musik am Anfang schön synchron mit dem Video. 


Werde mich jetzt auch mal hinsetzen und die gesammelten Aufnahmen zusammenschneiden.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Mittwoch sieht gut aus, hinter Schloss Söder wäre . Und evtl. die Strecke vom Wohldenberg zu den Bodensteiner Klippen....(kenn ich).
> Aber bitte nicht nur bergauf!!
> VG-WH



Söder, da soll es einen schönen Trail  vom Turmberg aus hin geben, sagt jimii 

also ab 15.00 etwa Wesseln/Bünte/Söder (es ist ja lange hell)  dann Richtung Wohldenberg/Bodensteinerklippen und dort am besten ein Bulli für den Rückweg  ,wie karren wir die Kiste dahin?


----------



## Bogeyman (7. Juni 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Wheels of Speed bin ich nicht, aber in Willingen war ich gestern auch. Mit was für einem Bike warst du unterwegs? Haben uns bestimmt unbekannter Weise gesehen



War mit Molo unterwegs... Einmal 'n 07er KTM Aphex (schwarz/weiß gefleckt) und einem ??? (kA was das nochmal war was Molo da fährt) in Alu Raw bzw. silber 
Sind überwiegend FR gefahren und 2-3x DH.


@Um-Lei-Tung
Welche Kamera ist es den? GoPro HD?
Hab in Willigen auch mal so eine 9 Euro Spycam getestet, habe gehofft die kleinen Dinger dann zusätzlich irgendwo an den Rahmen kleben zu können, aber leider viel zu wenig Weitwinkel und den dämlichen Timecode bekomme ich auch nicht weg...
Egal die GoPro sollte sowieso vor dem Urlaub noch angeschafft werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (7. Juni 2010)

@ tasse : biste nächstes WE beim Rennen dabei ? fetter Speed
zum schluss geht es aber auf die wiese raus beim rennen oder ? das ganz untere stück kannte ich noch gar nicht, bin da immer auf die wiese rausgesprungen.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Juni 2010)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> @Um-Lei-Tung
> Welche Kamera ist es den? GoPro HD?
> Hab in Willigen auch mal so eine 9 Euro Spycam getestet, habe gehofft die kleinen Dinger dann zusätzlich irgendwo an den Rahmen kleben zu können, aber leider viel zu wenig Weitwinkel und den dämlichen Timecode bekomme ich auch nicht weg...
> Egal die GoPro sollte sowieso vor dem Urlaub noch angeschafft werden



Jep, ist eine GoPro HD. Ein Kumpel hatte in Winterberg auch so eine Spycam dabei, 3,50+7 Versand 
Die Idee das Teil an den Rahmen kleben zu können hatte ich auch, die Qualität ist ja garnicht so schlecht von den Teilen, außerdem merkt man die kaum. Um Hinterbau/Gabel filmen zu können wären die ja ideal.


----------



## Tasse666 (7. Juni 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> @ tasse : biste nächstes WE beim Rennen dabei ? fetter Speed
> zum schluss geht es aber auf die wiese raus beim rennen oder ? das ganz untere stück kannte ich noch gar nicht, bin da immer auf die wiese rausgesprungen.



Jop bin auch beim Rennen am Start. Hoffe, dass das Wetter nicht zu schlecht wird.
Hm gute Frage, ich weis auch nicht genau wo die Zieleinfahrt beim Rennen sein wird. Werd mich da wohl auch überraschen lassen müssen.
Bist du auch am Start? Denke mal man sieht sich in Hahnenklee


----------



## Bogeyman (7. Juni 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Jep, ist eine GoPro HD. Ein Kumpel hatte in Winterberg auch so eine Spycam dabei, 3,50+7 Versand
> Die Idee das Teil an den Rahmen kleben zu können hatte ich auch, die Qualität ist ja garnicht so schlecht von den Teilen, außerdem merkt man die kaum. Um Hinterbau/Gabel filmen zu können wären die ja ideal.



Joa genau das war auch meine Idee... so als "Bild in Bild Bonus Material" reicht die Qualität und wenn das Ding mal abfliegt ist es auch egal.
Muss mal gucken ob ich ja eine Weitwinkel-Linse vor bekomme.


----------



## enemy111 (7. Juni 2010)

Tasse666 schrieb:


> Jop bin auch beim Rennen am Start. Hoffe, dass das Wetter nicht zu schlecht wird.
> Hm gute Frage, ich weis auch nicht genau wo die Zieleinfahrt beim Rennen sein wird. Werd mich da wohl auch überraschen lassen müssen.
> Bist du auch am Start? Denke mal man sieht sich in Hahnenklee




ja bin auch am Start, fahre allerdings in der Jugendklasse, aus dem Forum hier fährt nach Dirk mit, Marsopelami oder wie auch immer. ^^
Ich glaube, dass der an der Gondel gesagt hat, dass man zum Schluss auf die Wiese rausspringt, und dann irgendwie 10 Meter vor der Hang vor dem Parkplatz abflacht die Zieleinfahrt ist. 
Grüße Ben


----------



## instinctless (8. Juni 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> ja da bauen kleine kiddies ! na und ? die waldquelle ist privatgrundstück von einem biker, da haben fußgänger sowieso nichts zu suchen  mein gott.
> uhhhhhh ein loch,
> uuuuuuh ein holfpfahl der noch rausguckt.
> 
> ...



ich war immer der meinung das ist eigentum der stadt. wem genau soll das gehören? wieso wird dann nicht mal n vernünftiger park draus gemacht? gibts da nen ansprechpartner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (8. Juni 2010)

soweit ich weiß gehört das grundstück einen ehemaligem biker, der sich aber vor 1-2 jahren verletzt hatte, der wohnt direkt neben der strecke parallel zum wald, keine ahnung wie der heißt.
was willst du denn da bitte " vernünftiges bauen " , dirtline wird doch eh am überlauf ständig befahren bzw. in ochtersum hinter den fußballplätzen..

sollen sich doch die kiddies dort austoben !


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Söder, da soll es einen schönen Trail  vom Turmberg aus hin geben, sagt jimii
> 
> also ab 15.00 etwa Wesseln/Bünte/Söder (es ist ja lange hell)  dann Richtung Wohldenberg/Bodensteinerklippen und dort am besten ein Bulli für den Rückweg  ,wie karren wir die Kiste dahin?



eigentlich kein Trail, eher eine kleine Verbindung der geographischen Gegebenheiten.
Geht es evtl. etwas früher??? Wo bleibt nur die ganze Zeit?!
Vorschlag für die ELAN-Truppe: macht heute einen Zwischenstop in Salze, die BL-Strecke ist im Walde weitgehend wieder befahrbar und macht einen Mordsspaß. Falls Ihr im Felde laufende Handballer seht dann winkt mal, mindestens einer winkt zurück.


----------



## waldhase (8. Juni 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> eigentlich kein Trail, eher eine kleine Verbindung der geographischen Gegebenheiten.
> Geht es evtl. etwas früher??? Wo bleibt nur die ganze Zeit?!



Ja, es geht auch früher.
Der Trail der keiner ist endet hier:



und den sind wir ja gerade erst gefahren....
Wichtig wäre mir der Wald hinter dem Schloß Söder, das ja schon durch Curd Jürgens berühmt wurde.

Also wie geht es weiter...?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ja, es geht auch früher.
> 
> Also wie geht es weiter...?



ich ruf dich gegen 12.00 an, ob es früher klappt oder ab wo ich später mitfahre


----------



## enemy111 (8. Juni 2010)

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, wer Curd Jürgens ist.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. Juni 2010)

Tasse666 schrieb:


> Da wir ja hier gerade ein paar Helmkameravideos im Blick haben, ich hab auch noch eins im Angebot vom letzten WE in Hahnenklee



nette Pfädchenfahrt, sind diese schönen C-förmiger Lenker jetzt modern


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. Juni 2010)

Curd Jürgens, der einzige Mann, der die Tür an dieser griechischen Hütte öffnete und sah







seit dem bleib die Tür verschlossen!


----------



## waldhase (8. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ich ruf dich gegen 12.00 an, ob es früher klappt oder ab wo ich später mitfahre



OK, ich werde scher auch mit Auto die Anfahrt verkürzen, also keine Hast.
 Das wird schon klappen, mal sehen ob Jimi nach dem Training noch die Finger nutzen kann


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. Juni 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Vorschlag für die ELAN-Truppe: macht heute einen Zwischenstop in Salze, die BL-Strecke ist im Walde weitgehend wieder befahrbar und macht einen Mordsspaß. Falls Ihr im Felde laufende Handballer seht dann winkt mal, mindestens einer winkt zurück.


Salve!
War heute Abend fahnenflüchtig, habe die Truppe an der Hildesheimer Börde verlassen..
Hast Du sie gesehen?
PS: Auf die BL-Strecke will ich auch mal wieder & wann ist morgen wo Abfahrt? Was hast Du für Wetter bestellt, ich hoffe nicht das hier
Noch zweimal schlafen
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (9. Juni 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, wer Curd Jürgens ist.



Du "Kulturbanause" 

Die Finger sind heile ich habe mir den Fuß versaut, reintreten ging nach dem Train nicht mehr ich warte erstmal die Nacht ab, das tuckert da drinn irgendwie?! Den Scheiß schleppe ich seit einem halben Jahr mit mir rum... der Doc tut Not! Notfalls ziehe ich morgen dem "stay put" vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Juni 2010)

oha Waldhase nur "keine Hast", Jimi noch nicht wach und reintreten geht auch nicht?
Günther macht Nachtschicht?
Treff irgendwann am Schloss Söder?


----------



## waldhase (9. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> oha Waldhase nur "keine Hast", Jimi noch nicht wach und reintreten geht auch nicht?
> Günther macht Nachtschicht?
> Treff irgendwann am Schloss Söder?



Ich werde aus der Wettervorhersage nicht ganz schlau, ist es nun besser früh oder eher etwas später (16.00+x) zu fahren?
Egal heute wird gefahren
Treffpunkt Schloss Söder ist OK - Tel. 12.00h


----------



## eisenarsch (9. Juni 2010)

@ Jimi
hast du bis Freitag deine Bude sauber ? gehe nochmal die Checkliste durch 
Fenster
Fußböden
Bad
Dachrinne........


----------



## waldhase (9. Juni 2010)

Wetter sieht doch prima aus!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (9. Juni 2010)

Mache mich gleich zu einer Proberunde auf, momentan tuckert der Fuß nur. Wenn ich den Berg hoch komme schaue ich in Söder vorbei (12h). Matze ich mache mir gerade ganz andere Gedanken als um die rituelle Säuberung meiner Wohnanlage.


----------



## waldhase (9. Juni 2010)

Altherrenrunde war, auch wenn meine Beine anderer Meinung sind.
Jimi ich hoffe deinem Fuss gehts besser.
VG.
WH.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Altherrenrunde war, auch wenn meine Beine anderer Meinung sind.
> Jimi ich hoffe deinem Fuss geht besser.
> VG.
> WH.


Jo, das war AH würdig

@jimi, mach mal die Müller-Wohlfahrt drauf, dann wird das schon

@pfädchen-shuttle: THX

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Juni 2010)

ebenfalls Dank an den pffftFlickenspender WH 

hier gehts weiter 
DM MTB Cross Country Bad Salzdetfurth 2010 -  Hobby Senioren III


----------



## waldhase (10. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ebenfalls Dank an den pffftFlickenspender WH
> 
> hier gehts weiter
> DM MTB Cross Country Bad Salzdetfurth 2010 -  Hobby Senioren III



In meinen jungen Jahren kann ich ja noch bei Sen. II starten.
Helfen wird es trotzdem nicht, den olympische Gedanke zählt.
Altherrenrunde für Unternehmer sollten wir wiederholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (10. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> hier gehts weiter
> DM MTB Cross Country Bad Salzdetfurth 2010 -  Hobby Senioren III



du bist bis jetzt der einzige in der klasse


----------



## enemy111 (10. Juni 2010)

wann ist das rennen in bad salzdethfurt, wo und wie kann man sich anmelden, homepage ?
nur lizenzfahrer ?


----------



## waldhase (10. Juni 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> wann ist das rennen in bad salzdethfurt, wo und wie kann man sich anmelden, homepage ?
> nur lizenzfahrer ?



Goggle: salzdetfurth mtb rennen 2010 

VS.
WH.


----------



## enemy111 (10. Juni 2010)

danke.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Juni 2010)

@ eisenarsch 

dann fahre ich unangestrengt auf's Treppchen


----------



## enemy111 (10. Juni 2010)

nicht wenn ich dich mittem dhler abziehe ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (10. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @ eisenarsch
> 
> dann fahre ich unangestrengt auf's Treppchen



Online Anmeldung ist schon möglich


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. Juni 2010)

Guck ma' hier, guck ma' da, Leude seid ihr wach?!


----------



## eisenarsch (11. Juni 2010)

4.28 uhr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alles klar bei dir ?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. Juni 2010)

Salve!

Melden uns ab nach Willingen zum Bike-Marathon

LG, G-K-R


----------



## waldhase (11. Juni 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Melden uns ab nach Willingen zum Bike-Marathon
> 
> LG, G-K-R



Viel Spaß in Willingen und bringt mind. einen Pott mit
WH.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. Juni 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> 4.28 uhr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin vom Gewitter aufgewacht und konnte nicht wieder einschlafen. Das Video habe ich über Nacht hochgeladen, zu dem Zeitpunkt war es dann schon fertig


----------



## rODAHn (11. Juni 2010)

Hey,

heute wurde das MTB meiner Freundin geklaut (Nähe UNI)
Falls es jemand sehen sollte, würde ich mich über eine kurze Info unter 0163 509 3334 sehr freuen!
Es ist das linke GHOST Miss 5500...




Danke Euch!


----------



## trailking84 (11. Juni 2010)

@ rOHDAn: wird gemacht. halten die augen offen. hoffentlich findet es sich wieder an so wie meins. viel glück bei der suche


----------



## tisch (11. Juni 2010)

hi

Wollt mal so in die runde fragen ob irgendwer evt. am sonntag am galgenberg nen wenig fährt? Werde mich wenn wohl mal blicken lassen. Nen neues schaltauge ist ja dran, kette ist gekürzt...ich sollte dieses mal dann mehr zum fahren kommen

MfG Timo


----------



## enemy111 (11. Juni 2010)

am galgenberg wirst du definitiv jemandem an dem fr-spot treffen, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, besonders sonntags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Viel Spaß in Willingen und bringt mind. einen Pott mit
> WH.


Salve!
Super Rennen, das Wetter hat gepasst, sind super durch gekommen, jetzt gehts aufs Festivalgelände;-) LG


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. Juni 2010)

und wie sind die Platzierungen?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Juni 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> und wie sind die Platzierungen?



Gut;-)
Schau mal online nach, Du findest uns schon, bin 19. Sen Master...

LG, GKR


----------



## rODAHn (12. Juni 2010)

OK, bei mir hats nur für Platz 295 gereicht...
Trotzdem ein sehr geiles Rennen!


----------



## waldhase (12. Juni 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Gut;-)
> Schau mal online nach, Du findest uns schon, bin 19. Sen Master...
> 
> LG, GKR



Da hat sich ja das Vorbereitungsprogramm am Mittwoch gelohnt, unter 3 Std. - super Zeit! Auch Eisenarsch mit einer Topzeit (ohne Kaffeepause kurz vor Schluß). Und was ist mit Jimi - hat Dr. Wohlfahrt nicht geholfen?
LG.
WH.


----------



## waldhase (12. Juni 2010)

Frage aus dem Osten, ist der Hammbergtrail (oder wie der auch heißt) von Salze Richtung Steinberg frei? Ist der Canyontrail befahrbar?
VD.
WH


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Juni 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Gut;-)
> Schau mal online nach, Du findest uns schon, bin 19. Sen Master...
> 
> LG, GKR



 im 1/4tel 
und den Gästen aus Holland den Vortritt gelassen, sehr nobele Einstellung.



Viel Spass mit den Holländeretten


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Juni 2010)

ja und eigentlich ja, zu mindest vor 1 Woche

Seit dem 1.6. tobt der Harvester wieder , um Möllrings Kassenlage zu verbessern

Es geht um Geld nicht um Wald


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Juni 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> und wie sind die Platzierungen?





waldhase schrieb:


> Da hat sich ja das Vorbereitungsprogramm am Mittwoch gelohnt, unter 3 Std. - super Zeit! Auch Eisenarsch mit einer Topzeit (ohne Kaffeepause kurz vor Schluß). Und was ist mit Jimi - hat Dr. Wohlfahrt nicht geholfen?
> LG.
> WH.





Geiles Rennen...

No, der jimi hat dicke Füße

LG GKR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> im 1/4tel
> und den Gästen aus Holland den Vortritt gelassen, sehr nobele Einstellung.
> 
> 
> ...



lol, jo, ick weiss was sich gehört, so unter Friesen

LG, G der fliegende Holländer


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Juni 2010)

na jimi tröste dich, hier war das Wetter eher mäßig 

eisenarsch alles klar? finde ich auf keiner liste


----------



## waldhase (12. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> na jimi tröste dich, hier war das Wetter eher mäßig
> 
> eisenarsch alles klar? finde ich auf keiner liste



Ich würde sagen Platz 185, 3:02 Std.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. Juni 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Geiles Rennen...
> 
> No, der jimi hat dicke Füße
> 
> LG GKR



Wo Komödie da Tragödie nicht fern!! Ich könnte heulen.  Es ist nur ein Fuß kaputt.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen Platz 185, 3:02 Std.



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## trailking84 (13. Juni 2010)

@tisch: bin ab 13 uhr am fr-spot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (13. Juni 2010)

Kurz vor dem Start:


----------



## eisenarsch (13. Juni 2010)

menno , "Querfurz" ist ja nicht zu sehen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. Juni 2010)

is ja auch das fotto von Günthers-Klasse-Race start


----------



## waldhase (13. Juni 2010)

Wir haben heute die FR-Strecke am Gelben Turm besucht, klasse Arbeit habt ihr da geleistet! Mit 120mm kann man leider nicht alles abfahren aber ein paar kleine Sprünge gingen schon. Anschließend lecker Cappu mit Apfelstrudel in der Bavaria-Alm.
Schönen Sonntag
WH


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. Juni 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Kurz vor dem Start:



SALVE!
Cooles Foto, vielen Dank
Da macht aber jemand einen langen Hals

querfurz ist wahrscheinlich schon in der Versorgungszone

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. Juni 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> menno , "Querfurz" ist ja nicht zu sehen


Nur seine Fox an seinem cannondale rz one twenty
Ich weiss es: ER WAR DA, DER QUERFURZ

LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (13. Juni 2010)

ich konnte mein "knie" erkennen ,dein Giraffenhals verdeckt mich leider


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. Juni 2010)

jetzt seh' ich's auch, dauert halt bei mr etwas länger,
 wo ist dein live-video von der on-bike-cam?

in den Rennberichten steht neue Strecke, Trails, Aussicht und so, ist der Kurs schöner geworden?


----------



## rODAHn (13. Juni 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich konnte mein "knie" erkennen ,dein Giraffenhals verdeckt mich leider



Kein Problem...
Hier bist Du!


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2010)

Schlaaaaaaaaand !!! 

Jagt die lahmen Emu´s vom Platz ... YEHA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (13. Juni 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## trailking84 (14. Juni 2010)

@waldhase: danke für das positive feedback. wird ständig gepflegt und sauber gehalten!

PS.: am 19.06.2010 findet auf dem spot ein kleines rennen statt. wer kommen möchte und sich das anschauen möchte soll dies tun. wenn jemand mit racen möchte sollte er ab 9 Uhr vor ort sein!!!


----------



## eisenarsch (14. Juni 2010)

die bilder sind online  ( 500 )


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. Juni 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Kein Problem...
> Hier bist Du!



in voller schönheit 

sind weiße Räder oder mindestens Gabeln  dieses Jahr Pflicht?


----------



## rODAHn (15. Juni 2010)

Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## waldhase (15. Juni 2010)

Habe gerade 3 Radler an der Ottb. Kapelle getroffen, finde ich die hier auch?
Einer fährt Merida (mußte gleich an Jimi denken).
VG.
WH.


----------



## eisenarsch (15. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Einer fährt Merida (mußte gleich an Jimi denken).
> VG.
> WH.



warum ,fährt der nicht ein FLASH ?


----------



## waldhase (15. Juni 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> warum ,fährt der nicht ein FLASH ?



Richtig, ich dachte auch mehr an seine Merida-Nachwuchsarbeit.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. Juni 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> warum ,fährt der nicht ein FLASH ?



Der fährt echt immer noch mit diesem Blei-Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (15. Juni 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Blei-Bike?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. Juni 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...viel zu schweren Bulldozer-Flash  geradelt!



Das meinte ich


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Juni 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Der fährt echt immer noch mit diesem Blei-Bike?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. Juni 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


>


Ja schade, Urlaub zu Ende....
...ich glaub wir müssen Ende September nochmal Richtung Lago di Garda und den Tremalzo Trail abfahren....
Ciao ragazzo

G-K-R


----------



## waldhase (16. Juni 2010)

@WE
Am WE ist Tag des offenen Gartens (bei uns auch). Also habe ich frei - wo ist was los?
Wer ist schon die DM-Strecke dieses Jahr in Salze abgefahren?
LG.
WH.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Juni 2010)

bin Montag den Teil im Wald ein paar mal gefahren... aber gaaanz langsam! Teilweise recht knifflig... macht aber Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shinzor (16. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Habe gerade 3 Radler an der Ottb. Kapelle getroffen, finde ich die hier auch?
> Einer fährt Merida (mußte gleich an Jimi denken).
> VG.
> WH.



Jetzt schon ^^


----------



## waldhase (16. Juni 2010)

shinzor schrieb:


> Jetzt schon ^^




Na, dann herzlich willkommen!
Wie kommt man da so schnell drauf, wenn man noch nicht angemeldet war, vom heimlichen Mitlesen?
Vielleicht bald mal wieder im Wald.
VG.
WH.


----------



## eisenarsch (16. Juni 2010)

wenn nächste woche freitag das wetter okay ist ,wollte ich mir den brocken vorknöpfen.hat jemand interesse ,G-K-R oder Jimi ?


----------



## oxysept (16. Juni 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> wenn nächste woche freitag das wetter okay ist ,wollte ich mir den brocken vorknöpfen.hat jemand interesse ,G-K-R oder Jimi ?



Interesse schon, nur leider keine Zeit (Klausur).
War bestimmt schon 10mal oben - allerdings immer zu Fuß.

Ab KW 27 sieht es dann evtl. wieder besser aus.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Juni 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> wenn nächste woche freitag das wetter okay ist ,wollte ich mir den brocken vorknöpfen.hat jemand interesse ,G-K-R oder Jimi ?



Leider habe ich in der nxt. Zeit keinen Urlaub mehr, wann denn??? Ab 15:30h kann ich in Harsum starten... den Dachträger mache ich über den Sommer nicht ab.
Matze, wir müssen noch über monetäre Angelegenheiten schnacken ich habe meine Miete noch nicht gezahlt


----------



## eisenarsch (16. Juni 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Leider habe ich in der nxt. Zeit keinen Urlaub mehr, wann denn??? Ab 15:30h kann ich in Harsum starten... den Dachträger mache ich über den Sommer nicht ab.
> Matze, wir müssen noch über monetäre Angelegenheiten schnacken ich habe meine Miete noch nicht gezahlt



dann könntest du mich ja abholen  das mit der miete kläre mit g-k-r.
was macht deine laufe ?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. Juni 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> was macht deine laufe ?



momentan kann ich mich nicht dazu durchringen etwas kürzer zu treten, ergo-> Sport tut sauweh.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Juni 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> wenn nächste woche freitag das wetter okay ist ,wollte ich mir den brocken vorknöpfen.hat jemand interesse ,G-K-R oder Jimi ?


Salve!
Habe ich mir vorgemerkt
Hier
kannst Du Dir ein Marathon Video anschauen, probier mal ab Video nr 7 -- 6:13  

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Juni 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ergo-> Sport tut sauweh.


Nur dann ist der gut


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. Juni 2010)

Näää, ganz bestimmt nicht so!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Juni 2010)

Wer Samstag in Schulenberg unterwegs?


----------



## waldhase (18. Juni 2010)

@Pädgen
Reifen sind da!
749gr. - Noch mehr trainieren.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (18. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> @Pädgen
> Reifen sind da!
> 749gr. - Noch mehr trainieren.



Ach.. 749 Gramm sind doch nichts für Reifen. Jimis sind noch schwerer, ist ja nicht nur der Rahmen, der da das Gewicht aus macht.

Welche Reifen haste dir geholt?


----------



## waldhase (18. Juni 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Ach.. 749 Gramm sind doch nichts für Reifen. Jimis sind noch schwerer, ist ja nicht nur der Rahmen, der da das Gewicht aus macht.
> 
> Welche Reifen haste dir geholt?


Nach Empfehlung von Pädgen: Michelin WildRace´R 26x2,3 (R)


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (18. Juni 2010)

Dann bitte ich höflichst um einen Erfahrungsbericht 
Bin auch am Überlegen, was der Nachfolger von meinem FA wird. Bin da noch ziemlich am schwanken, ob ich die neuen Michelins mal ausprobiere (Rock'R/Grip'R), beim FA bleiben soll (der neue soll ja besser sein als der alte), oder sogar Muddy Mary/Big Betty aufziehe. Der Preis der Michelins ist ja fast unschlagbar, wenn die dann auch noch das können, was in der Beschreibung steht, sind die auf jeden Fall eine Option.


----------



## enemy111 (18. Juni 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Wer Samstag in Schulenberg unterwegs?




ich wollte nach schulenberg oder wurmberg, wurde aber montag operiert, jetzt sind alle 4 weisheitszähne weg und ja, bisher dachte ich, dass ich fahren könnte..
aber da hab ich mich wohl mächtig getäuscht...


----------



## SebastianNbg (18. Juni 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Dann bitte ich höflichst um einen Erfahrungsbericht
> Bin auch am Überlegen, was der Nachfolger von meinem FA wird. Bin da noch ziemlich am schwanken, ob ich die neuen Michelins mal ausprobiere (Rock'R/Grip'R), beim FA bleiben soll (der neue soll ja besser sein als der alte), oder sogar Muddy Mary/Big Betty aufziehe. Der Preis der Michelins ist ja fast unschlagbar, wenn die dann auch noch das können, was in der Beschreibung steht, sind die auf jeden Fall eine Option.


 

@reifensucher

ich fahre den wildgrip 2,25 seit ca 1 Monat und bin sehr zufrieden damit. - bei schlamm - gut
- trockene (wurzel)trails up- downhill -- super
- und der preis ist halt sehr interessant

gruß von nürnberg


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> @Pädgen
> Reifen sind da!
> 749gr. - Noch mehr trainieren.



papelapapp du wirst fast 1/2h schneller sein, da du, statt zu flicken, fährst 

es sei denn, Günther rammt die Zähne in die weiche Flanke


----------



## waldhase (18. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> papelapapp du wirst fast 1/2h schneller sein, da du, statt zu flicken, fährst
> 
> es sei denn, Günther rammt die Zähne in die weiche Flanke



Aktueller Bestprice nicht bei Bike24 sondern bei Bike-Components (waren leider letzte Woche nicht lieferbar.
Egal, dafür sind sie jetzt da.
Außerdem wird auch gleich noch Kette und das mittlere Kettenblatt gewechselt.
Jetzt D-die Daumen drücken!
Ich habe als Chef auch den Beamer für alle Mitarbeiter aufgestellt.
VS.
WH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (18. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> papelapapp du wirst fast 1/2h schneller sein, da du, statt zu flicken, fährst
> 
> es sei denn, Günther rammt die Zähne in die weiche Flanke



Wann gibt es wieder eine Unternehmer-Altherren-Rund (UAR)?
Würde gerne mal Dein Revier sichten


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Aktueller Bestprice nicht bei Bike24 sondern bei Bike-Components (waren leider letzte Woche nicht lieferbar.
> Egal, dafür sind sie jetzt da.
> Außerdem wird auch gleich noch Kette und das mittlere Kettenblatt gewechselt.
> Jetzt D-die Daumen drücken!
> ...



wieveil haste gezahlt?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (18. Juni 2010)

Die Michelin Reifen kosten dort alle um die 20. Je nach Breite knapp drunter bis kurz drüber.
http://www.bike-components.de/index...7652fc1f9df1fe0d4c2&limit=&filter_id=1&order=


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Juni 2010)

beim näcshten mal sagt ihr mal Bescheid, kann sie euch auch für nen Preis um knapp 20eur verkaufen


----------



## wunderkiste (18. Juni 2010)

...war ich heute etwa der Einzige, der nicht Fußball geguckt hat, sondern (nach viel zu langer Zeit mal wieder) durch die Wälder gefahren ist

Fast schon beängstigend, wie leer die Wälder um Hildesheim waren, das kennt man sonst nur von den frühen Morgenstunden...


----------



## oxysept (18. Juni 2010)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> ...war ich heute etwa der Einzige, der nicht Fußball geguckt hat, sondern (nach viel zu langer Zeit mal wieder) durch die Wälder gefahren ist
> 
> Fast schon beängstigend, wie leer die Wälder um Hildesheim waren, das kennt man sonst nur von den frühen Morgenstunden...


Bin auch zwischen 13 und 16 Uhr unterwegs gewesen.
War definitiv die bessere Wahl als Fußball zu schauen.

Wegen der Reifen: Da mein Racing Ralph bald hinüber sein dürfte suche ich einen vergleichbaren Ersatz fürs Hinterrad (Breite um die 2.25")
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Conti Mountain King Supersonic in 2.2"?
Gewicht um 460g hört sich gut an (RaRa um 520g), wie schaut es mit der Pannensicherheit aus?
(Rocket Ron fahre ich aus diesem Grund nur noch vorne, hinten gabs dauernd Plattfüße.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (18. Juni 2010)

So, Reifen sind drauf, rollen auf der Straße super, mal sehen wie das am WE im Wald aussieht. Die Reifen wirken ziemlich schmal gegenüber den 2.4er RoRo bzw. 2.4 FaAl.
Mal sehen ob ich die mit 2 - 2,5 Bar fahren kann.


----------



## waldhase (18. Juni 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Conti Mountain King Supersonic in 2.2"?
> Gewicht um 460g hört sich gut an (RaRa um 520g), wie schaut es mit der Pannensicherheit aus?
> )



Ja der MountainKing war serienmäßig auf meinem Rad. Pannenanfällig und sehr unruhig in Kurven - kann ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## waldhase (18. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> papelapapp du wirst fast 1/2h schneller sein, da du, statt zu flicken, fährst
> 
> es sei denn, Günther rammt die Zähne in die weiche Flanke



Dann kommen wir ja künftig zum gleichen Zeitpunkt ans Ziel


----------



## waldhase (18. Juni 2010)

Wer treibt sich denn im Wendhausener Wald herum. Der Trails zur B6 war letzten Sonntag leider durch Harvester-Einsatz in der Durchführung stark eingeschränkt.
Bitte melden wenn wieder frei - Danke!
So - erstmal genug.
GN.
WH.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. Juni 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Wegen der Reifen: Da mein Racing Ralph bald hinüber sein dürfte suche ich einen vergleichbaren Ersatz fürs Hinterrad (Breite um die 2.25")
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Conti Mountain King Supersonic in 2.2"?
> Gewicht um 460g hört sich gut an (RaRa um 520g), wie schaut es mit der Pannensicherheit aus?


Salve,
fahre zur Zeit den MK 2.2 protection; soweit so gut, vom Grip zwischen RR und NN! Lief gut in Willingen und ich hatte bislang keinen Platten
PS: Ich wiege keine Reifen; was ich wiege: mich! Macht mehr Sinn, oder

LG, G-K-R


----------



## jaamaa (18. Juni 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Gewicht um 460g hört sich gut an (RaRa um 520g)


60g? Dann mußt du aber auch mit einer guten Waage in den Laden gehen und alle Reifen durchwiegen. Damit kann man durchaus mehr an Gewicht einsparen. 



waldhase schrieb:


> 2.4er RoRo bzw. 2.4 FaAl./ MountainKing .............



Hast aber auch einen Reifenverschleiß!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. Juni 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> PS: Ich wiege keine Reifen; was ich wiege: mich! Macht mehr Sinn, oder
> 
> LG, G-K-R



Näää! Bauteile einzeln auf die Waage bringen... das ist der Hype! Und pass auf wenn Du 41g Gel in der Tasche hast verheerende Angelegenheit!! 
Oxy, kennst Du das Dorf bzw. die Schulenburger Kapelle? Auf den Feldern zwischen Sack und der Wernershöhe? Da sind viele Felder voller gebrochener Mauersteine... fast zu auffällig, die Kapelle habe ich nicht gefunden!?


----------



## waldhase (18. Juni 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> 60g? Dann mußt du aber auch mit einer guten Waage in den Laden gehen und alle Reifen durchwiegen. Damit kann man durchaus mehr an Gewicht einsparen.



 Die Michelin wiegen beide 749gr.



jaamaa schrieb:


> Hast aber auch einen Reifenverschleiß!



Die MoKi waren enttäuschend im Fahrverhalten.
Der RoRo fährt sich super, ist aber extrem pannenanfällig, bei einem ist jetzt ein Riß in der Lauffläche.
Die 2010er FaAl sind super und kommen im Herbst wieder drauf.


----------



## Bogeyman (18. Juni 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Wegen der Reifen: Da mein Racing Ralph bald hinüber sein dürfte suche ich einen vergleichbaren Ersatz fürs Hinterrad (Breite um die 2.25")
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Conti Mountain King Supersonic in 2.2"?
> Gewicht um 460g hört sich gut an (RaRa um 520g), wie schaut es mit der Pannensicherheit aus?
> (Rocket Ron fahre ich aus diesem Grund nur noch vorne, hinten gabs dauernd Plattfüße.)



Also den MK 2.2 SS hatte ich auch ca. ein halbes Jahr auf meinem Yellowstone. Er hat zwar mehr Halt wie mein alter RR aber guck was der letzte Winter mit dem Reifen gemacht hat... und so sieht die ganze Lauffläche aus! 
Ich werde als nächstes mal den Onza Ibex XC testen. Ein Freund hat den Ibex FR drauf und der hat mal für das Gewicht mächtig viel Grip... jedenfalls fühlte es sich so an 


@Frorider Ben
Mal sehen... Ich habe morgen früh noch ein Termin mit meinem Zahnriemen, wenn das alles glatt über die Bühne geht und das Wetter stimmt komme ich vielleicht so gegen Mittag vorbei.


----------



## oxysept (18. Juni 2010)

Ist doch ein Unterschied ob ich mehr Masse an den Reifen und Felgen haben (sind weit vom Drehpunkt, der Narbe entfernt) 
und ich somit Rotationsenergie aufbringen muss, als wenn das Mehrgewicht im Rahmen oder z.B. im Bierbauch steckt .

Danke für die vielen Tipps, werde dann wohl beim Racing Ralph bleiben.


@Jimi: Die Schulenberger Kapelle kenne ich nicht. 
Habe aber das hier eben gefunden: Geschichte von Sack
Im Anhang ist ein Kartenausschnitt. Handelt es sich vielleicht um den eingekreisten Bereich? 
Den Weg zwischen Sack und Wrisbergholzen kenne ich zwar, mir ist aber nie was besonderes aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. Juni 2010)

Jau, ich bin den Weg westlich von der Kapelle gefahren. Auf den Feldern kann man die üblichen Hinterlassenschaften unserer Vorfahren sehen welche man eigentlich einem Burgenbau (Motte) oder einer regen Besiedlung zuschreiben kann. Oberhalb des östlichen Weges haben sich unsere Wege der letzten Tour mit Günther und Robert geteilt.   ...da habe ich mich irgendwie verfahren..


----------



## oxysept (18. Juni 2010)

Der rot eingekreiste Kartenbereich sieht auf dem Satellitenbild ganz interessant aus.
Könnten doch alte Grundmauern sein?


----------



## jaamaa (18. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Die 2010er FaAl sind super und kommen im Herbst wieder drauf.



Wir haben doch schon wieder Herbst!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> So, Reifen sind drauf, rollen auf der Straße super, mal sehen wie das am WE im Wald aussieht. Die Reifen wirken ziemlich schmal gegenüber den 2.4er RoRo bzw. 2.4 FaAl.
> Mal sehen ob ich die mit 2 - 2,5 Bar fahren kann.



Mitdem Lübrechtsener den W'Racer in 2.3 (<700g Gummi ) hinten mit 1.8-2.0 bar tubeless, über 2.0 fehlte es an Seitenhalt.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Juni 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> beim näcshten mal sagt ihr mal Bescheid, kann sie euch auch für nen Preis um knapp 20eur verkaufen



Welche Marken/Artikel kannst du günstig? (z.Bsp. als Parts in der sig)
z.Z. gesucht
Lenker ca. 600-640mm 31,8/15-20 rise/ 150-180g
AHead Kappe+Kralle; Saso Carbon (guter Flex) Stütze 31,6; Selle SLR TT, XP, oder XC alternative muß 130-140 breit; Kette billig 6/7/8fach, Schuhe Sidi Action SRS 2 MTB gr45; Kurbel SLX FC-M660
und Motorola i1 Combines military spec ruggedness


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wann gibt es wieder eine Unternehmer-Altherren-Rund (UAR)?
> Würde gerne mal Dein Revier sichten


Mittwoch? 

morgen nachmittag, wollte ich über Westkamm/Griesberg nach badse, zur CC-Strecke, noch einer?


----------



## trixter78 (19. Juni 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> beim näcshten mal sagt ihr mal Bescheid, kann sie euch auch für nen Preis um knapp 20eur verkaufen



Hätte Interesse an 1 x WildGrip'R und 1 x WildRock'R, beide in 2,25.

Auf Google Maps sind übrigens auch 2 Bilder von der Schulenburger Kapelle verlinkt.

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28652716
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28652721

@oxy: Wie siehts denn bei Dir mal wieder mit ner kleinen Tour aus?
Wollt die Eberholzen-Rennstieg-Winzenburg-Runde ganz gern mal fahren.


----------



## oxysept (19. Juni 2010)

trixter78 schrieb:


> @oxy: Wie siehts denn bei Dir mal wieder mit ner kleinen Tour aus?
> Wollt die Eberholzen-Rennstieg-Winzenburg-Runde ganz gern mal fahren.



In der nächsten Zeit passt es mir leider nicht - zu viele Klausuren . 
Ab dem 03.07. werde ich wahrscheinlich wieder mehr freie Zeit haben.
Das mit der gestrigen Runde war eine Ausnahme; brauchte mal eine Auszeit vom vielen Lernen .


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Juni 2010)

Hi, die shop anfragen werde ich nachher in einer PM beantworten.

Kommen gerade aus SChulenberg, war echt geil heute der Tag, außer das beim Freak die HR Bremse schlapp gemacht hat, 0 Power obwohl von Shimano entlüftet.

War von euch jemand in der großen MTB Gruppe die uns um ca 16:15 in Adenstedt gegrüßt hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (19. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Mittwoch?
> 
> morgen nachmittag, wollte ich über Westkamm/Griesberg nach badse, zur CC-Strecke, noch einer?



Mittwoch!

Wollen morgen früh Richtung Salze...vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch.


----------



## --->freak<--- (19. Juni 2010)

daaaaa -,-


----------



## Dave83 (20. Juni 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Kommen gerade aus SChulenberg, war echt geil heute der Tag, außer das beim Freak die HR Bremse schlapp gemacht hat, 0 Power obwohl von Shimano entlüftet.



Wir waren in Hahnenklee, super geil... Max. 10 Fahrer im Park, so muss das sein auf nem Samstag


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Juni 2010)

Dave83 schrieb:


> Wir waren in Hahnenklee, super geil... Max. 10 Fahrer im Park, so muss das sein auf nem Samstag



in Schube waren wir auch 10, von 11 bis 15 uhr 13 abfahrten 1stunde pause und 1,5h Filmen mit Sektionsfahren, hat sich echt gelohnt.


----------



## Dave83 (20. Juni 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> in Schube waren wir auch 10, von 11 bis 15 uhr 13 abfahrten 1stunde pause und 1,5h Filmen mit Sektionsfahren, hat sich echt gelohnt.



Irgendwas war doch in Braunlage aufm Wurmberg los, oder waren das nur Gerüchte ?


----------



## enemy111 (20. Juni 2010)

auf dem wurmberg war das " bikespringen 2010 " am samstag dave.. 
ich dachte ihr wolltet nicht fahren ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (20. Juni 2010)

Das Fundstück der Woche:



Den Fahrer haben wir nicht entdeckt.

Ansonsten war es eine schöne Tour zur DM-Strecke, auch wenn die Orientierung auf der DM-Strecke etwas mühsam war.

Jimi nutzt z.Zt. seine Heimvorteil und treibt die Spuren in die Hänge.

@Pädgen
Reifen
VG.
WH.


----------



## eisenarsch (20. Juni 2010)

ein Rotwild Prototyp


----------



## Dave83 (21. Juni 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> auf dem wurmberg war das " bikespringen 2010 " am samstag dave..
> ich dachte ihr wolltet nicht fahren ^^



Hab ich auch gedacht.... Aber wie das nun mal so ist, sind wir dann doch gefahren, auch mit beschissener Wettervorhersage


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> @Pädgen
> Reifen
> VG.
> WH.



ist halt für Hardcore-Destroyer
"Die Dimension 2.30 verfügt über einen verstärkten Reifenaufbau, bestehend aus vier Karkasslagen unter der Lauffläche und drei an der Reifenflanke. Diese MICHELIN Reinforced Technologie sorgt für exzellenten Pannenschutz." 



Jimi heute auf der Strecke?
Giding? Riding? Coaching? Cleaning?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> "Die Dimension 2.30 verfügt über einen verstärkten Reifenaufbau, bestehend aus vier Karkasslagen unter der Lauffläche und drei an der Reifenflanke. Diese MICHELIN Reinforced Technologie sorgt für exzellenten Pannenschutz."


.....bis das weiße LUX kommt und seine Zähne in die Flanke schlägt


----------



## waldhase (21. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


>



Ja selbst der wurzelige und steinige Singletrail auf dem "Breiten Berg" (Hackenstedt) war super zu fahren. Hatten Nobbies Nick, der rockende Ronald und der Bergkönig keine Chance.
Nur die neue Kette springt leider noch etwas.... Aber die Kassette scheint noch OK zu sein.
Schöne Woche - die Sonne kommt!
Mittwoch AUR.


----------



## waldhase (21. Juni 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> .....bis das weiße LUX kommt und seine Zähne in die Flanke schlägt



Du bekommst künftig ein Kettenschutz angebaut. Dann kommt auch die Hose auf dem Weg zur Kirche nicht mehr in die Kette.
VG.
WH.


----------



## waldhase (21. Juni 2010)

@Günther
Mittwoch AUR?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Jimi heute auf der Strecke?
> Giding? Riding? Coaching? Cleaning?



Dachte wir treffen Dich gestern schon, heute ist leichter Hallensport angesagt.
Dank WH habe ich die Runde im Wald gedanklich wieder im Kopf.
Robert und ich sind mehrmals die komplette Runde gefahren, samt großem Downhill und Wildschwein-Kuhle auf dem Sothenberg *ichstolzseinaufmich*.
Günther wie geht es Deinem Rücken??


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Juni 2010)

Ihr ward zu früh  es gab nachmittagliche Variationen am Westkamm, bei Günthers Abendrunde leider schon vorbei 



Beatus ille, qui procul negotiis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. Juni 2010)

Immer diese Abreißkalender mit ihren weisen Sprüchen! oller Lateiner


----------



## trailking84 (21. Juni 2010)

G-M-C Race am WE war ein voller Erfolg. Hätt mir nur gewünscht das die DH und FR Fraktion aus diesem Thread auch dabei gewesen wäre. :-(
Also Bestzeit lag bei 1:17.787 min. Aufgestellt von Tasse666

Meiner einer lag mit Hardtail auf Rang 4. mit 1:22.924 min!!!

Also der nächste Termin steht für den 18. September fest!!! Seit mal dabei und die CC'ler können auch mal rumschauen!

Gruss aus'm Wald

der D:Rob-in


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (21. Juni 2010)

Dann mal Glückwunsch an Tasse666 und auch an all die anderen Fahrer 
Gibt es Videos?
Ich konnte diese WE leider nicht, war in HH, selber zwei kleine Rennen bestreiten (leider ohne Pedalen unter den Füßen  )


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. Juni 2010)

Dieses Wochenende war der Harz angesagt. Jede Menge Saugeile Trails und meine zweite Brockebefahrung (dieses Mal mit Beweisfoto)  *Schierkegipfelnonstop-stolzsei* 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/677505

Am Samstag geht es mit dem Bergabbomber nach Willingen. Noch jemand da?


----------



## tisch (21. Juni 2010)

sorry,
hätte auch gerne vorbeigeschaut. musste aber trainieren (aber auf 4 rädern und kleiner) wäre sonst gerne mal nen wenig geschaut. Dafür passt der 18. september aber gut, steht jedenfals noch nichts im kalendar. aber auch von mir nen glückwunsch an alle die unten angekommen sind.

MfG Timo


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Juni 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende war der Harz angesagt. Jede Menge Saugeile Trails und meine zweite Brockebefahrung (dieses Mal mit Beweisfoto)  *Schierkegipfelnonstop-stolzsei*
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/677505
> 
> Am Samstag geht es mit dem Bergabbomber nach Willingen. Noch jemand da?



Bei mir wird es nix mit Willingen evtl 03. oder 17.07. nach Schube.


----------



## waldhase (22. Juni 2010)

trailking84 schrieb:


> G-M-C Race am WE war ein voller Erfolg. Hätt mir nur gewünscht das die DH und FR Fraktion aus diesem Thread auch dabei gewesen wäre. :-(
> Also Bestzeit lag bei 1:17.787 min. Aufgestellt von Tasse666
> 
> Meiner einer lag mit Hardtail auf Rang 4. mit 1:22.924 min!!!
> ...



Super Zeiten, solange haben wir ja gebraucht bis wir uns getraut haben die erste Rampe zu nehmen.
VG.
WH.


----------



## waldhase (22. Juni 2010)

@Jimi+Günther
Auf unserer letzten Tour durch die Wälder Schloss Söders sind wir auf dieses schicke "Teehäuschen" gestoßen, jetzt scheint der Ast über dem Häuschen auf eben dieses gestoßen zu sein. Seit 1790 steht es nun da....schade!

Vorher:




Nachher:


----------



## trailking84 (22. Juni 2010)

Viedeo's vom Race folgen noch!!! Sind noch im Schnittprogramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> @Jimi+Günther
> Auf unserer letzten Tour durch die Wälder Schloss Söders sind wir auf dieses schicke "Teehäuschen" gestoßen, jetzt scheint der Ast über dem Häuschen auf eben dieses gestoßen zu sein. Seit 1790 steht es nun da....schade!
> 
> Vorher:
> ...



 shit, finde ich schade... das erste mal bin ich vor knapp 27 Jahren in dem "Lusthäuschen" gewesen und ich kann mich noch daran erinnern (!!!). So holt sich der Zahn der Zeit auch dieses versteckte Denkmal der heimischen Vergangenheit. Nun ja so ist alles im Fluß...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> @Jimi+Günther
> Auf unserer letzten Tour durch die Wälder Schloss Söders sind wir auf dieses schicke "Teehäuschen" ...[/IMG][/URL]



H a l l o ? !

 noch am Tee trinken? 

heute um 1500 treff zur Finkenbergrunde

Bäcker links-> 2.rechts wieder rechts und gerade aus vor den Carport

Achtung Bagger Verkehr!

Günther dabei?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> H a l l o ? !
> 
> noch am Tee trinken?
> 
> ...


Ja


----------



## waldhase (24. Juni 2010)

@Pädgen, Günther
War ne schöne Runde gestern ,auch wenn ich einen Trail aus einer ganz ungewohnten Perspektive kennengelernt habe - alles Gut.
Schöne Trails am Finkenberg
Sollten wir wiederholen.
VG.
WH.


----------



## waldhase (24. Juni 2010)

Wer ist den Weg am Stichkanal Richtung Sehnde und dann Mittellandkanal Richtung Peine und dann weiter Sichkanal Richtung Salzgitter??

Kann man durchgängig am Kanal langfahren oder gibt es Teilstücke die umgehen werden müssen?? Wer hat auch gerne GPX.
Vielen DANK!
WH.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. Juni 2010)

Na Kanal ist nicht so prikelnd, wie wärs für'n 1/2 Tag (Fr, Sa) in den Harz ?
Acker, Achtermann, Magdeburger Weg, ...?

sonnig und etwas kühler als im Pott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (24. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Na Kanal ist nicht so prikelnd, wie wärs für'n 1/2 Tag (Fr, Sa) in den Harz ?
> Acker, Achtermann, Magdeburger Weg, ...?
> 
> sonnig und etwas kühler als im Pott



Fr-Sa geht leider nicht und Sonntag in den Harz . Nächste Woche ist auch dicht, wird dann erst wieder danach...
VG.
WH


----------



## eisenarsch (25. Juni 2010)

Pferde satteln und ab in den Harz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Der Brocken ruft nach mir


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. Juni 2010)

Viel Spaß da oben 
Ich werd heute von 10-20:40 Uhr arbeiten. Ein wenig Geld für den Urlaub sammeln!


----------



## waldhase (25. Juni 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Pferde satteln und ab in den Harz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß, wenn möglich zeichne doch mal die Strecke auf
VG.
WH.


----------



## waldhase (25. Juni 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Viel Spaß da oben
> Ich werd heute von 10-20:40 Uhr arbeiten. Ein wenig Geld für den Urlaub sammeln!



*Sammeln?* Wo wird gesammelt oder stehst du in der Fussgängerzone?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> *Sammeln?* Wo wird gesammelt oder stehst du in der Fussgängerzone?



Die Idee mit der Fussgängerzone ist gar nicht so schlecht. Frage mich gerade, was man da so für einen "Stundenlohn" im Schnitt erwarten kann. 
Ich werde aber zu MEA-proTecc gehen, die bezahlen wenigstens was im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Aushilfsjobanbietern.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. Juni 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Pferde satteln und ab in den Harz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Telefon macht nur komische Geräusche 
bist Du schon wech


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. Juni 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Pferde satteln und ab in den Harz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und (laut Vorhersage) wieder einmal mehr "typisches" Brockenwetter  
An Strecke wäre ich auch interessiert. Ansonsten *neidischsei* so in der Mittagspause


----------



## eisenarsch (25. Juni 2010)

wir hatten unseren spaß 






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
ein hochgenuß 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. Juni 2010)

Salve,
jo, sehr viel Spaß...
...das war/ist eine sehr schöne traillastige Harzrunde a la eisenarsch
Blühende Landschaften im Osten und schon-bessere-Tage-gesehende Bauten im Westen
Egal, Hauptsache die Staumauer hat gehalten
Harzblick




Ilsetal




Wasser-Fassen




THX for scouting
Sorry für den überstürzten Aufbruch pädken

LG, G-K-L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (25. Juni 2010)

das beste war ja die nackte Schönheit die in der Ilse badete


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Juni 2010)

Lust wer morgen Nachmittag mit in den Solling zu kommen?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. Juni 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> wir hatten unseren spaß



Ich nicht! 
Schöne Bilder, wird Zeit, dass ich auch mal wieder da hoch komme.


----------



## eisenarsch (25. Juni 2010)

dann wirst du wohl kein "metaller" ?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. Juni 2010)

da schreib' ich abends was von Harz und schwupps lassen die 2 alles liegen und besuchen die Ilse 
dem glücklichen schlägt halt keine Stunde 

trotz später Anreise bei dem Wetter , der Harz ist für den Lübbrechtsener ein muß 
Magdeburger Weg Wolfswarte Butterstieg und weils so gut rollte das ganze nochmal von Nord und von Ost



nur das isotonische Kaltgetränk läuft bei fachgesprächen noch besser


----------



## eisenarsch (25. Juni 2010)

menno ,das bekommen wir doch besser hin  blöd gelaufen
der sommer ist ja noch jung ,fortsetzung folgt


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> da schreib' ich abends was von Harz und schwupps lassen die 2 alles liegen und besuchen die Ilse
> dem glücklichen schlägt halt keine Stunde


Jo, so sind se die Kumpels
Sie besuchen die nackte Else (übrigens sehr hübsch an zusehen) in der Ilse!


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> trotz später Anreise bei dem Wetter , der Harz ist für den Lübbrechtsener ein muß
> Magdeburger Weg Wolfswarte Butterstieg und weils so gut rollte das ganze nochmal von Nord und von Ost


 Da hätten wir ja schön alt ausgesehen: bei uns gab es nur Ost-West..


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> nur das isotonische Kaltgetränk läuft bei fachgesprächen noch besser


Wohl wahr, aber kein Problem, ich habe ja noch einen Terrassenstuhl bei Dir gut


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (26. Juni 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> dann wirst du wohl kein "metaller" ?



9:30h die ganze Zeit die selben Teile fräsen wird nach einer gewissen Zeit relativ unspannend  Vor allem, wenn man zwischendurch immer 4 Minuten "freilauf" hat, wo man nur warten muss. Dämliche Halteklötze


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Juni 2010)

sei froh auf die Laufzeit, wenn du mal bei Nicolai Teiel fräst bedienst du gleich 2-3 Maschinen gleichzeitig musst Teile einlegen und nebenbei entgraten, da biste froh wenn du etwas Zeit hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (26. Juni 2010)

Geht die Zeit wenigstens um. Entgraten musste ich auch (bzw. die Bohrung ansenken).


----------



## Chandru (27. Juni 2010)

So, auch von mir ein paar Eindrücke aus dem Harz (Bad Harzburg, Eckerstausee, Brocken, Torfhaus, Altenau, Okerstausee). Leider war, wie zu erwarten, relativ viel los am Samstag. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. Juni 2010)

Auf gehts nach Malle. Wünsch euch was


----------



## eisenarsch (27. Juni 2010)

@ g-k-r
er wurde gefunden


----------



## waldhase (27. Juni 2010)

Mit dem Braunschweiger Radstudio heute durch den Harz geradelt. Flasche leer Wärme und über 1100hm waren genug.
Jetzt weiter Daumen drücken.


----------



## tingel83 (28. Juni 2010)

Moin!

Ist in letzter Zeit jemand den Trail vom Griesbergturm runter nach Bad Saludetfurth gefahren und kann sagen, ob der Weg befahrbar oder völlig zugewuchert ist?

Bis denn,
tingel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. Juni 2010)

Salve,
na klar ist der trail fahrbar und wenn wir alle fleißig trail-Pflege machen wird er immer fahrbarer
Gegen natürliche Wucherungen (Sauerampfer, Brennesseln usw.) ist kein Kraut gewachsen, da kann man nix machen, da müssen wir durch

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. Juni 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> na klar ist der trail fahrbar und wenn wir alle fleißig trail-Pflege machen wird er immer fahrbarer
> Gegen natürliche Wucherungen (Sauerampfer, Brennesseln usw.) ist kein Kraut gewachsen, da kann man nix machen, da müssen wir durch
> 
> LG, G-K-R



Pädkenpfleger!
kommse mit? ab 1500 solls da durch gehen, Aufstieg über die Nordroute


----------



## tingel83 (28. Juni 2010)

Jau, danke. Brennesseln sollen ja gesund sein.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. Juni 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Pädkenpfleger!
> kommse mit? ab 1500 solls da durch gehen, Aufstieg über die Nordroute


Keine Chance
Hänge im Büro fest wg. Urlaub

LG, G-K-R


----------



## instinctless (28. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Das Fundstück der Woche:
> 
> 
> 
> Den Fahrer haben wir nicht entdeckt.



der wurde mittlerweile entdeckt. hab ich vorhin in der hildesheimer zeitung gelesen. nen 45jähriger der nen hang abgestürzt ist und dort wohl 90 std. lag. wenn ihr das fundstück zufällig im harz gefunden habt, könnte es sich um besagte person handeln


----------



## marsepolani (28. Juni 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> der wurde mittlerweile entdeckt. hab ich vorhin in der hildesheimer zeitung gelesen. nen 45jähriger der nen hang abgestürzt ist und dort wohl 90 std. lag. wenn ihr das fundstück zufällig im harz gefunden habt, könnte es sich um besagte person handeln



extrem witzig


----------



## OrangeSpy (28. Juni 2010)

frage an die hildesheimer:
welche dame fährt ein stevens und ist hier auch angemeldet?
bitte mal kurz melden
;-)


----------



## jaamaa (28. Juni 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> der wurde mittlerweile entdeckt. hab ich vorhin in der hildesheimer zeitung gelesen. nen 45jähriger der nen hang abgestürzt ist und dort wohl 90 std. lag. wenn ihr das fundstück zufällig im harz gefunden habt, könnte es sich um besagte person handeln


Lies dir das mal durch '*Mountainbiker im Raum Harz vermiss' *und sag mir dann, ob so ein Alptraum lustig ist.


----------



## trailking84 (29. Juni 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Lies dir das mal durch '*Mountainbiker im Raum Harz vermiss' *und sag mir dann, ob so ein Alptraum lustig ist.



würd er schon merken wenn er selber mal iwo 90 std. rumliegt. 
also ich möchte das nicht, und dann noch im harz. 
den seine lebenshoffnung ist doch innerhalb von minuten weg gewesen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. Juli 2010)

heute Sothenberg testen 

morgen ab mittag  Trailtour im Harz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. Juli 2010)

Tilman schrieb:


> Das Bundesamt für Naturschutz (BfN) bittet alle Outdoor-Sportler, an seiner Umfrage über das Online Natursport-Info System teilzunehmen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Juli 2010)

Salve e ciao
  Arrividerci ragazzi 
Bella vacanza...

G-K-R


----------



## JesKacz (1. Juli 2010)

Schüüßß und viel Spaß!

Komm heile wieder.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. Juli 2010)

ciao !!!


----------



## rODAHn (1. Juli 2010)

Hat sich schon einer dieses Monster gekauft?

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.36018


----------



## trailking84 (1. Juli 2010)

kann mal einer diese affenhitze aus machen!!!
da dehydriert man ja schon beim zwinkern


----------



## Bogeyman (1. Juli 2010)

Deshalb bin ich auch erst heute Abend um 19Uhr zur Marienburg aufgebrochen um mal nach dem Rechten zu sehen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. Juli 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> heute Sothenberg testen



wir wollen morgen hin... wenn es meine Muskeln zu lassen nach 1200m schwimmen in alter Wasserballer Art und Sitte
Mittwoch war auf dem SB schon reger Andrang.


----------



## Ben-HD (2. Juli 2010)

Hi,

mir wurde heute mein Cannondale Jekyll 700 geklaut, mitten in der Stadt. Farbe ist gelb schwarz, mit Lefty und Shimano Komponenten, schwarze dicke Grips. Vorne Mavic Laufrad, hinten DT Swiss, beide schwarz. Rahmen hat im Bereich Tretlager ne fette Schmarre.

Wenn es jemand sieht wäre es toll wenn ihr mir ne PN schreiben würdet. Auch wenn euch Teile davon auffallen bei ebay oder so.
Anbei ein paar Bilder.

Danke,

Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (2. Juli 2010)

Zur Zeit werden aber viele Bikes geklaut... 

Ich halte die Augen offen!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich sind die Sackratten blöd genug sich mit Deinem Rad sehen zu lassen und bekommen eine satte Abreibung!


----------



## shinzor (2. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/LengedeAction2000#p/a/u/1/tVnuPSpGRLw <- hat jmd. eine Idee wo das genau ist? Lengeder Berg? Am besten nen google.maps screenshot!

EDIT: Die MTB Stecke wird selbst auf Wikipedia erwaehnt oO


----------



## Bogeyman (2. Juli 2010)

shinzor schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/LengedeAction2000#p/a/u/1/tVnuPSpGRLw <- hat jmd. eine Idee wo das genau ist? Lengeder Berg? Am besten nen google.maps screenshot!
> 
> EDIT: Die MTB Stecke wird selbst auf Wikipedia erwaehnt oO




Seilbahnberg in Lengede würde ich mal nach dem Videotitel raten. Liegt im Nord-Osten von Lengede. Bei OSM ist er eingezeichnet.


----------



## jaamaa (2. Juli 2010)

shinzor schrieb:


> EDIT: Die MTB Stecke wird selbst auf Wikipedia erwaehnt oO



Auf Wiki steht zwar was von einer Moutainbikestrecke, gemeint ist aber die Dirtline am Seilbahnberg. Die Strecke auf dem Vid ist aber eher geheim. Es gibt ja aber einen U18 Thread, versuch da mal dein Glück .


----------



## oxysept (4. Juli 2010)

Kennt jemand den Kammweg auf dem Helleberg (zwischen Schildhorst und Bad Gandersheim)? 
Auf der Karte schaut der Weg (schöne Abfahrt mit ca. 200m Höhendifferenz) ganz nett aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (5. Juli 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Lies dir das mal durch '*Mountainbiker im Raum Harz vermiss' *und sag mir dann, ob so ein Alptraum lustig ist.



ich kenne den artikel bereits. und nur weil irgendwo irgender nen hang runter gefallen ist, werd ich jetzt sicher keine trauerminute einlegen.

solche unfälle passieren täglich und er lebt ja schliesslich noch also hör auf zu heulen.


----------



## ChristopherB (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

werde morgen Vormittag nen nettes Ründchen drehen. Start in Hasede, Treffpunkte flexibel, geplant ist so locker Roter Berg, Griesberg, Tosmar - das übliche halt. Nicht allzu langsam und vielleicht so 3-4 Stunden. 

Hat jemand Zeit und Interesse - Strecke und Zeit noch verhandelbar?

Gruß, Christopher


----------



## oxysept (5. Juli 2010)

So, bin heute unter anderem den Kammweg zwischen Schildhorst und Bad Gandersheim (Helleberg) abgefahren.
Ganz okay, schöner Singeltrail, teilweise etwas zugewachsen und kurz vor Bad Gandersheim breiter werdend.
Im Frühjahr oder Herbst bei weniger Gras, Brennnesseln, Sauerampfer etc. sicherlich noch spaßiger.

Ein paar Eindrücke vom Wegesrand:


----------



## jaamaa (6. Juli 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> ich kenne den artikel bereits. und nur weil irgendwo irgender nen hang runter gefallen ist, werd ich jetzt sicher keine trauerminute einlegen.
> 
> solche unfälle passieren täglich und er lebt ja schliesslich noch also hör auf zu heulen.



Komm mal wieder runter!!!

    Du musst nicht immer gleich beleidigend oder ausfallend werden. Es  hat dich hier  niemand angegriffen, lediglich dein Beitrag wurde von mir als etwas  unpassend empfunden, worauf ich dich halt freundlich hingewiesen habe.

    Es erwartet sicherlich niemand von dir, dass du eine Kerze anzündest  und deine Zeit für eine Gedenkminute opferst. Was man aber erwarten kann  ist etwas mehr Respekt und Anstand. Aber damit scheinst du ja  grundsätzlich ein Problem zu haben. Ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass du  hier ins Fettnäpfchen getreten bist und mit der anschließenden Kritik  nicht umgehen kannst, was ja deine pöbelhaften und primitiven Äußerungen  in den Beiträgen bestätigen.     Vielleicht hat ja roudy_da_ tree mit seiner Aussage _ 'dein Nickname ist Programm'_ doch Recht!

HAND


----------



## trixter78 (6. Juli 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ...lediglich dein Beitrag wurde von mir als etwas  unpassend empfunden...



Das ist ja wohl noch milde ausgedrückt. Spätestens nach diesem und dem 'roudy_da_tree_nickname_ist_programm'-thread kann man den Typen doch getrost als Idioten abstempeln und ignorieren. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass der Thread in Zukunft möglichst 'instinctless-frei' bleibt.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Juli 2010)

1400
AT-Tosmar-Bösenberg-Eisdiele-Sothenberg-Eisdiele-Hamberg-AT


----------



## ChristopherB (7. Juli 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> 1400
> AT-Tosmar-Bösenberg-Eisdiele-Sothenberg-Eisdiele-Hamberg-AT



Passt *morgen* super...


----------



## waldhase (7. Juli 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> 1400
> AT-Tosmar-Bösenberg-Eisdiele-Sothenberg-Eisdiele-Hamberg-AT



So viel Eisdiele?

Freitag ist ab 17.00 Uhr off. Training auf der Rennstrecke in Salze (ca. 2 Std.).

Hab noch keine Anmeldung von dir entdeckt oder startest du unter einem Decknamen?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Juli 2010)

morgen brauchts noch mehr Eisdiele,
übermorgen? dann nur noch Eisdiele


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Juli 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> So viel Eisdiele?
> 
> Freitag ist ab 17.00 Uhr off. Training auf der Rennstrecke in Salze (ca. 2 Std.).
> 
> Hab noch keine Anmeldung von dir entdeckt oder startest du unter einem Decknamen?



dann komme ich Freitag auch rüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (7. Juli 2010)

ich auch


----------



## MTB-Sascha (8. Juli 2010)

Für den 09.07 haben wir ein Training auf der DM 
Strecke in Badze geplant. Treffen ist 17.00 Uhr an der Eisdiele.
Teilnehmen kann jeder der Lust hat und vielleicht ist dieses Training 
der letzte Anstoß sich doch noch anzumelden.
Zeitraum ca. 2Std.
Den Abend wollen wir bei einem Nudelessen im neuen Cafe Roberto 
ausklingen lassen. Duschen ist im Freibad möglich.

Weitere Termine: wer Lust und Zeit hat kann bei einem Arbeitseinsatz an 
der Strecke am 10.07. helfen. 
Wir Treffen uns wieder in Cafe Roberto morgens um 8.00 Uhr zum Früstück und legen dann ab 9.00 Uhr gestärkt los.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Juli 2010)

Klasse, da hänge ich mich als Bremsklotz an! Evtl. klinke ich mich etwas verspätet an der Sothenberg-Schule ein (weißes Flash)


----------



## waldhase (8. Juli 2010)

MTB-Sascha schrieb:


> Für den 09.07 haben wir ein Training auf der DM
> Strecke in Badze geplant. Treffen ist 17.00 Uhr an der Eisdiele.
> Teilnehmen kann jeder der Lust hat und vielleicht ist dieses Training
> der letzte Anstoß sich doch noch anzumelden.
> ...



..sag ich doch


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. Juli 2010)

Das bleischwere Flash kommt durch Arbeitseinsatz auf den Sothenberg


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. Juli 2010)

MTB-Sascha

keine durchblutungsfördernde Wadenbepinselung durch Brennessseln mehr auf der Strecke , es ist schon schön gemäht


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Juli 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Das bleischwere Flash kommt durch Arbeitseinsatz auf den Sothenberg


----------



## JesKacz (8. Juli 2010)

Ich werde heute mal wieder etwas im Vorholz radeln und die *furz* trockenen Trails genießen.

Am Dienstag habe ich so eins http://www.radladen.com/Specialized...965.html?referer=froogle&refID=1&&language=de

in freier Wildbahn vor mir her getrieben.... habe selten so ein schönes Bike gesehen.

Der Fahrer hatte es neu und bekam das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht. Diese "brain" Dämpfer sollen der Hammer sein.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Juli 2010)

Eisdiele 15.00-19.00 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (9. Juli 2010)

denke 17h??


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Juli 2010)

Na gut 

Eisdiele 15.00-17.00- 19.00 !


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (9. Juli 2010)




----------



## Harvester (9. Juli 2010)

soll wohl heissen, das man bei der Hitze eh nix machen kann 

btw, mein Trombone/Heliusumbau is endlich da *freu*


----------



## waldhase (10. Juli 2010)

@All
    War ne schöne Besichtigungsrunde auf der DM-Strecke in Salze, schon toll was hier im Flachland so möglich ist, verstehe gar nicht warum so wenige Eingeborene sich bisher angemeldet haben - ist doch ein Mordsgaudi, von tausenden Zuschauern angefeuert zu werden, auch wenn wie bei mir nur der olympische Gedanke zählt.


Wer ist denn schon dabei und in welcher Klasse? Ich kann ja schon in Sen.II. starten.
Bis nächsten Samstag.
WH.


----------



## ChristopherB (10. Juli 2010)

Herren als 1989er Baujahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Juli 2010)

@Harvester...na dann lass es mal ordentlich krachen

Mein Alter verrate ich nicht;+)... ich fahre da nur Downhill... der Teufel weiß wie ich hochkomme!


----------



## JesKacz (10. Juli 2010)

ChristopherB schrieb:


> Herren als 1989er Baujahr


 
Das währe auch meine Klasse. Ich bin Baujahr 81. Die jüngsten in der Klasse sind Bj. 91... und wiegen vermutlich 60 - 70 Kg. Ich bin da mit meinen 95 Kilo wohl fehl am Platz. Auch wenn der olympische Gedanke zählt, den Eddy the Eagle aus Badse gebe ich nicht...

Ich werde am Dienstag die Runde mit den Elanetten besichtigen.


----------



## waldhase (10. Juli 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Das währe auch meine Klasse. Ich bin Baujahr 81. Die jüngsten in der Klasse sind Bj. 91... und wiegen vermutlich 60 - 70 Kg. Ich bin da mit meinen 95 Kilo wohl fehl am Platz. Auch wenn der olympische Gedanke zählt, den Eddy the Eagle aus Badse gebe ich nicht...
> 
> Ich werde am Dienstag die Runde mit den Elanetten besichtigen.



Mit 95Kg hast du doch ganz klare Vorteile in der Abfahrt und die Hälfte der Strecke geht bergab.


----------



## JesKacz (10. Juli 2010)

Ich überlege es mir im laufe der Woche noch mal. Mal sehen wie das Wetter so wird am Samstag. Wie ist die Strecke dieses Jahr?


----------



## waldhase (10. Juli 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Ich überlege es mir im laufe der Woche noch mal. Mal sehen wie das Wetter so wird am Samstag. Wie ist die Strecke dieses Jahr?



Die Strecke ist im Wesentlichen wie letztes Jahr, eine Änderung, es gibt keinen Sprung mehr. Dafür ein paar zusätzliche kleine Schleifen. Die Serpentiene oberhalb des Rapido-Trails ist besser befestigt und lässt sich so viel besser fahren.
Einige Befestigungen sind noch in Arbeit, ich denke die Strecke ist anspruchsvoll - also genau richtig für Dich.
VG.
WH.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (10. Juli 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist im Wesentlichen wie letztes Jahr, eine Änderung, es gibt keinen Sprung mehr. Dafür ein paar zusätzliche kleine Schleifen. Die Serpentiene oberhalb des Rapido-Trails ist besser befestigt und lässt sich so viel besser fahren.
> Einige Befestigungen sind noch in Arbeit, ich denke die Strecke ist anspruchsvoll - also genau richtig für Dich.
> VG.
> WH.



Kein Sprung mehr? LANGWEILIG! :s
Serpentine befestigt? Gut, da hat's mich letztes Mal zerlegt  
Anspruchsvoll? Konditionell vielleicht, technisch war es bergab eine Autobahn.


----------



## MTB-Sascha (10. Juli 2010)

Wir haben heute den Rapiro Downhill fertig gestellt. Anmeldungen sind auch über : 
[email protected] 
möglich.
Morgen ist um 10.00Uhr treffen am Hotze in Badse mit Streckentour.
Am Dienstag ist beim Treffen am Elan um 18.00Uhr auch vorgesehen die Elanetten in Richtung DM-Strecke zu führen. Evtl. mit anschließender Eisverkostung in Badse.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Juli 2010)

Der Sothenberg-Downhill war ziemlich von Schwarzkitteln zerwühlt, das muss eine scheiß Arbeit gewesen sein! Morgen 10h wäre ich gern dabei gewesen aber auf Grund des heutigen Abendprogrammes für mich wohl unrealistisch. Mal sehen wie Dienstag das Training ausfällt vielleicht kann ich die Elanisten abfangen. Freitag war übrigens sehr geil gewesen... sehr schöne Stimmung!


----------



## JesKacz (10. Juli 2010)

uuuups.. doppelt


----------



## JesKacz (10. Juli 2010)

MTB-Sascha schrieb:


> Morgen ist um 10.00Uhr treffen am Hotze in Badse mit Streckentour.


 
Da werde ich wohl leider nicht in die Kirche gehen...

Wo ist denn der, die, das "Hotze"?



			
				waldhase schrieb:
			
		

> Einige Befestigungen sind noch in Arbeit, ich denke die Strecke ist anspruchsvoll - also genau richtig für Dich.


 
Jetzt stehe ich unter Druck.. bist Du morgen auch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Sascha (10. Juli 2010)

gegenüber der Eisdiele


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Juli 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der, die, das "Hotze"?



 Banause!


----------



## waldhase (10. Juli 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Jetzt stehe ich unter Druck.. bist Du morgen auch dabei?



Nein, morgen nicht - bin in Richtung SZ unterwegs.


----------



## JesKacz (11. Juli 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Banause!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Juli 2010)

MTB-Sascha schrieb:


> ...
> Am Dienstag ist beim Treffen am Elan um 18.00Uhr auch vorgesehen die Elanetten in Richtung DM-Strecke zu führen.
> 
> mit anschließender Eisverkostung in Badse.



sehr gute Idee, am Freitag bin ich durch den HiW gewandert; nach Stock? im Vorderrad, Speiche ausgerissen, KB geknickt, Kinn auf dem Trail 

bei der Hitze lassen die Reflexe doch stark nach


----------



## waldhase (11. Juli 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Kinn auf dem Trail
> 
> bei der Hitze lassen die Reflexe doch stark nach



Kenn ich


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. Juli 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> sehr gute Idee, am Freitag bin ich durch den HiW gewandert; nach Stock? im Vorderrad, Speiche ausgerissen, KB geknickt, Kinn auf dem Trail
> 
> bei der Hitze lassen die Reflexe doch stark nach



Bei Dir alles heile geblieben?!


----------



## waldhase (13. Juli 2010)

Mensch war das angenehm heute Morgen durch den Wald zu radeln! Dass es geregnet hatte konnte ich wirklich nur an den Blättern erkennen. Also harter Boden und viel Staub am WE. Pädgen, gibt es aktuelle Reifenempfehlung oder egal...!

Wer fährt denn alles mit??

Habe gelesen Freitag ist Pastaparty bei Roberto, wer ist dabei?

VG.
WH.


----------



## jaamaa (14. Juli 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> gibt es aktuelle Reifenempfehlung oder egal...!



Bei den extrem trockenen und staubigen Trails musste ich am Sonntag leider die Erfahrung machen, dass mein so geliebter FatAlbert doch ein wenig überfordert war. Bei einer schönen links/rechts/links Kombi mit Schmackes hatte er bei dem letzten links keine Lust mehr und ich lag nach einem 360er um die Vertikalachse neben dem Baum.
Also FA scheidet schon mal bei dem Wetter aus, es sei den deine Fans stehen mit Gießkannen an der Strecke .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (14. Juli 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Bei den extrem trockenen und staubigen Trails musste ich am Sonntag leider die Erfahrung machen, dass mein so geliebter FatAlbert doch ein wenig überfordert war. Bei einer schönen links/rechts/links Kombi mit Schmackes hatte er bei dem letzten links keine Lust mehr und ich lag nach einem 360er um die Vertikalachse neben dem Baum.
> Also FA scheidet schon mal bei dem Wetter aus, es sei den deine Fans stehen mit Gießkannen an der Strecke .



Bist du sicher, dass es am FA lag?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (14. Juli 2010)

Ich war mit meinem FA bisher auch zufrieden. Ob hart und glatt, oder locker und steinig. Bin immer zum Stehen gekommen und die Kurven habe ich (bis auf eine ) auch bekommen. Das lag aber daran, dass das Vorderrad blockiert hat


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. Juli 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Bei Dir alles heile geblieben?!



bis auf die üblichen rot blau günen Tattoos, ja

@ WH: fahr die Reifen die du kennst, nie nimmer niemals nicht revolutionäre neue Teile zum beta testen im Rennen, sonst s.o.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. Juli 2010)

app. CC Strecke:

keine Sprungschanzen mehr im Wald,

 dafür ein, nicht wirklich flüssig zufahrendes, Doppel "S". Hier besteht akute Staugefahr! 
Es gibt zwar pseudo Anlieger, die werden jedoch nur zum Einbremsen dienen, statt zum dem Beschleunigen

Gestern schön zusehen: die Hinterradblockierer sammeln sich erfolgreich im Kurvenauslauf mit querstehenden Rädern 

falls der Start, wie letzts Jahr erfolgt, häng' ich spätestens hier in den Resten der Senilen II 

vor dem Schul-"mini DH" gibts ein Hügel! mit Hühnerweg

Bei dem, dank jimi weltbekannten hotdschze soll! ein "Fullsize"Anlieger aus Holz, statt den "Beton-L-Profilen mit Dreck" entstehen, dann, wie bekannt, Lechstädter-Brücke.


----------



## eisenarsch (14. Juli 2010)

führt der bach für deine üblichen "tauchgänge" genügend wasser ? du sollst ja auch auf deine kosten kommen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. Juli 2010)

da gibt es keine Veränderung, der Titelverteidigung steht nichts im weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (14. Juli 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> falls der Start, wie letzts Jahr erfolgt, häng' ich spätestens hier in den Resten der Senilen II



Bei deiner zweiten Runde ich wohl auch das erste Mal da sein, einfach hupen und ich springe ins Gebüsch (hab ich ja schon bei dir geübt).


----------



## jaamaa (14. Juli 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass es am FA lag?


JA, gehen wir mal davon aus! Ist so auch besser für's Ego, als nach anderen Gründen zu suchen (und zu finden) .


----------



## eisenarsch (14. Juli 2010)

komme gerade von der maloche.das macht spaß bei dem regen mit nem rennrad  erfrischend


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. Juli 2010)

@ EA, WH und PF... kommt Ihr morgen zur Startnummernausgabe und zum Slalom?


----------



## eisenarsch (15. Juli 2010)

ich fahre samstag in den urlaub ,also fällt das rennen für mich aus  freitag treibe ich mich da allerdings noch rum


----------



## waldhase (15. Juli 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> @ EA, WH und PF... kommt Ihr morgen zur Startnummernausgabe und zum Slalom?



Slalom wird knapp, mal sehen.
Ich wollte zur Nudelparty.
Startnummer bekommt man ja auch Samstag.
Evtl. fahre ich heute nochmals nach Salze um mir die fertige Strecke anzusehen.
>Tel.
WH


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. Juli 2010)

dann aber erst ab 21h... habe HB-Training.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. Juli 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> @ EA, WH und PF... kommt Ihr morgen zur Startnummernausgabe und zum Slalom?


----------



## infineon (15. Juli 2010)

Wollte Freitag eigentlich auch da sein, allerdings wird das wohl nichts mehr. Spätendes wenn ich Augentropen bekommen, hat sich das erledigt. Mit geweideten Pupillen werde ich da nicht fahren.


----------



## Harvester (15. Juli 2010)

So, da isses nun
Und es muss noch soooooo viiieeel gemacht werden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. Juli 2010)

Wieviel Federweg hat die Kiste hinten? Was ist das für eine Gabel? Geht die bei den Bremsscheiben nicht in die Knie? Die Feder hinten sieht recht kurz aus, ist das richtig so? 

Ansonsten wie immer Nicolai <3


----------



## Harvester (15. Juli 2010)

Federweg soll 130 sein, hab es aber noch nicht nachgemessen

Gabel is ne Zocchi Z1.

Ich freu mich aufs WE in Badse, da sind ja genug fachkundige Leute unterwegs^^
Ich muss da mal jemand auf die Schaltung gucken lassen, die will noch nicht so richtig...


----------



## waldhase (15. Juli 2010)

Letzte Streckenabnahme und anschließenden Weizen (AF) mit Jimi.
Strecke ist zu 99% trocken und bestens vorbereitet, Brücken und Rathausabfahrt installiert. Auch der Bus von Sabine Spitz kam gerade angerollt.
GN.
WH.


----------



## wunderkiste (16. Juli 2010)

Ich wünsche allen von Euch, die am WE mitfahren 






viel Erfolg und den Anderen (und mir) viel Spaß beim zuschauen...


----------



## eisenarsch (16. Juli 2010)

bin die strecke gerade abgefahren ,geht so  mir fehlen die kleinen ,schnellen sprünge.egal ,bin ja eh nicht da 
lasst es ordentlich krachen und macht schöne fotos


----------



## waldhase (17. Juli 2010)

Viel Spaß bei anfeuern, wir geben alles...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...ungefähr so!
13.30 Uhr starten die Oldies!
Bis danne.
WH.

PS. War das gestern Abend Turbohühnchen in Salze (wie waren die Sprittpreise)?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Juli 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Viel Spaß bei anfeuern, wir geben alles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salve, schliesse mich an: viel Spass Euch allen, Hals und Beinbruch und denkt an Fotos von pfädchens Bachdurchfahrten;-) 
Ciao a tutti, GKR


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. Juli 2010)

@ Günther 

breaking the news: DRAMA !!!

Bachdurchfahrt verschäft sich grade, unfassbar es dröppelt immer mehr!

wird die Lamme unpassierbar? Sacken die Minianleger unter dem Stollendruck wech?
wird überhaupt einer durchkommen ? 

die überlebenden werden berichten!

überingends  schönen Urlaub


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. Juli 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> PS. War das gestern Abend Turbohühnchen in Salze (wie waren die Sprittpreise)?


 
Jep, war das Huhn! Die Sprittpreise waren schwindelerregend, aber das WoMo nach Hause ziehen wäre auch blöd gewesen 
Wer warst du denn? wolltest du winken?
Auf jeden Fall viel Spass heute!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (18. Juli 2010)

Trotz Regen und Matsch, ein klasse Rennen!
4 Runden und damit mein Ziel erreicht.
Bergab haben mich nur die vielen Schönwetterreifenfahrer aufgehalten.
Gratulation an Pädgen zu Platz 5 (ohne Bad).
Ich hoffe Roberts Schulter geht es besser.

Vielen für die vielen Anfeuerer!!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. Juli 2010)

Die Anfeuerer waren wirklich super!! das puscht!


----------



## waldhase (18. Juli 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Die Anfeuerer waren wirklich super!! das puscht!



Natürlich auch Dir Gratulation zu Platz 22 mit super Zeit.
Ich habe dir ein paar Fotos gemailt, den Rest bringe ich heute mit nach Salze, meine Sohn jagt um 13.30 Uhr durch den Park nach Lorbeer.

@Pädgen
Habe auch dir ein paar Fotos gemailt.

VG.
WH.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. Juli 2010)

Im Rennen hatte ich ein besseres Gefühl... dachte da kommt mehr bei heraus. War aber auch ein starkes Fahrerfeld...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. Juli 2010)

["Roel Paulissen, amtierender Marathon-Weltmeister, wurde im Juni bei einem Rennen in Belgien auf den Wirkstoff Clomiphen positiv getestet. Der Belgier wurde umgehend vom Cannondale-Team gekündigt und wird seine Karriere sofort beenden. 


Diese Nachricht ist ein harter Schlag für die MTB Rennszene und stellt die Glaubwürdigkeit des Spitzensports erneut in Frage. Glaubwürdigkeit, bei der der MTB-Sport lange Zeit die Nase vorn hatte vor dem Straßenrennsport. "]

Quelle: Bike-Magazin

Ist zwar nicht meine Leistungsklasse... trotzdem beschämend!!!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. Juli 2010)

Regen war zum Start glücklicherweise vorbei 
da die Strecke mit hohem Wasseranteil  gesättigt war, brauchte ich für meine persönliche wohlfühl Temperatur nicht den Abstecher durch die Lamme nehmen.

SONDER Lob an Jimi der, mit dem nicht leichten Rad, eine saubere doppel 2 fuhr  

WH, wie immer mit besonderer mentaler Stärke, selbstlos, mit ausreichend Luft im Anstieg  jubelt er mich in der letzten Runde den Berg hoch 

Die Profis zeigten heute ganz großen Sport, man kann nicht nur fast zu gleich, mit guten B-Noten, über die Rampe springen, zusätzlich lässt sich dann noch ein Überholduell im DH ausfahren  Wer bremsen kann ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JesKacz (19. Juli 2010)

Herr Pfädchenfinder ist heute in der HAZ, glückwusch!

Der Milatz ist ja der Hammer, der bügelt den Sothenberg hoch ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken...respekt!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Juli 2010)

danke,
wenn ich dass gewusst hätte, hätte ich das Hemd gebügelt



PS: 5. war Jan aus Badse, der Held mit Blümchen aber ohne Transponder


----------



## JesKacz (19. Juli 2010)

was haltet ihr davon...http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/serious-carbon-race/223107.html?tx_rgtabs_pi1[showTab]=2#product-view-content-end-box-container


----------



## oxysept (19. Juli 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon...http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/serious-carbon-race/223107.html?tx_rgtabs_pi1[showTab]=2#product-view-content-end-box-container



Für das Geld bekommst du ein Rad mit Alurahmen und geringerem Gewicht (die Angabe auf der verlinkten Seite "Gewicht von unter 11kg" ist wohl nicht ernst gemeint).

Schau mal hier zum Beispiel:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Race-10-0_id_11141_.htm
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1806

Im Endeffekt muss es aber dir gefallen, schließlich musst du mit dem Rad glücklich werden.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Juli 2010)

Na unter 11 ist fÃ¼r ein Fully gut, ein gutes 100mm CC HT sollte unter 9 haben.
Die Standardmarken nutzen einen Rahmen und der deckt mit unterschiedlichen Parts und Lack die Marktsegmente von 1-3 Tâ¬.
 Canyon oder Votec, Spezi ect. den Saisonabverkauf/ebay nutzen und nach und nach die Teile tauschen.


----------



## Diekholzener (19. Juli 2010)

Komme aus Diekholzen und habe auch wieder angefangen mit dem Biken


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. Juli 2010)

Dann mal hallo und wurde auch Zeit
@Pfädchen... für ein HT unter 9kg musst Du aber mehr als 2500 einplanen! Das Canyon CF9.0 welches ich mir zur Zeit, als ich noch Geld hatte, angeschaut habe soll jetzt heruntergesetzt 2699 kosten (9,1kg ohne P). Das Focus Raven Extreme aus 2008 lag bei 2559 (Bunny Hop) Sprich... in der Preisklasse dem Link entsprechend, wird schwer sein unter 9kg etwas zu finden. Denke ich würde nach einem gescheiten Alu-Rahmen mit guten Parts ausschau halten.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. Juli 2010)

Sagt man nicht immer, dass es gescheiter ist einen leichten, guten Rahmen zu nehmen und dafür eine eher mittelklasse Ausstattung, die man dann nach und nach austauscht?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. Juli 2010)

genau, so war es auch von mir gemeint. Das jeweilige Topmodell zeigt, was gewichtsmäßig mit  dem Rahmen möglich ist.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. Juli 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> genau, so war es auch von mir gemeint. Das jeweilige Topmodell zeigt, was gewichtsmäßig mit  dem Rahmen möglich ist.



Parts einzeln nachkaufen ist aber sau teuer... hatte ich letztes Jahr auch mal vor! Steht m.M. nicht mehr im Verhältnis!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. Juli 2010)

Dafür hat man am Ende ein spitzenklasse Bike. Es reicht ja, wenn du die Teile austauscht, wenn sie kaputt sind oder es was im Angebot/gut gebraucht gibt.


----------



## Ripgid (20. Juli 2010)

Habe mal wieder ein kurzes Video zusammengeschustert... Quali hat leider etwas unterm konvertieren gelitten 

Singletrail richtung Lechstedt, gefahren mit Daniel (Um-Lei-Tung)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/13483683"]lechstedt singletrail on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## JesKacz (20. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Antworten. Was ist den an den Teilen zu bemängeln? Bremse und Schlatung sind ok. Die Reba (?!) dachte ich auch...??


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. Juli 2010)

lies #1871, warte die Eurobike ab, da nach fallen die Preise für 2010 Räder etc.
Er hat auch mal ein interessantes Angebot, hinfahren und fragen.


----------



## ollibolli (20. Juli 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Habe mal wieder ein kurzes Video zusammengeschustert... Quali hat leider etwas unterm konvertieren gelitten
> 
> Singletrail richtung Lechstedt, gefahren mit Daniel (Um-Lei-Tung)
> lechstedt singletrail on Vimeo



darf man erfahren, wo der Trail genau ist?

Gruss Olli


----------



## Diekholzener (20. Juli 2010)

gerade eine kleine Tour durch den Diekholzener Wald Richtung Roten Berg gefahren...Ganz nett. Gibt es rund um Diekholzen noch andere Trails ???


----------



## ollibolli (20. Juli 2010)

Diekholzener schrieb:


> gerade eine kleine Tour durch den Diekholzener Wald Richtung Roten Berg gefahren...Ganz nett. Gibt es rund um Diekholzen noch andere Trails ???



Na klar, folge doch mal ab den Sportplätzen im Wald der Ausschilderung Richtung Maiental an der Hammersteinhütte vorbei da haste unterwegs ein paar schöne Trails...

Da ich mal in deinem Profil geschnüffelt habe: 
Was ist eigentlich ein Messtechniker 

Gruss Olli


----------



## Ripgid (20. Juli 2010)

ollibolli schrieb:


> darf man erfahren, wo der Trail genau ist?
> 
> Gruss Olli



der Trail startet hier: 
52.126871,10.003361  ( http://maps.google.de/maps?q=52.126...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wl )
einfach mal per copy&paste ins googlemaps hämmern. Dort in den Wald hineinfahren, der Trail verläuft zu anfang parallel zum Waldrand..
viel spass


----------



## ollibolli (20. Juli 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> der Trail startet hier:
> 52.126871,10.003361  ( http://maps.google.de/maps?q=52.126...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wl )
> einfach mal per copy&paste ins googlemaps hämmern. Dort in den Wald hineinfahren, der Trail verläuft zu anfang parallel zum Waldrand..
> viel spass



Danke dir! Das ist wohl ein Abschnitt, den ich noch nicht kenne - werde die Tage mal rübereiern - habe ja schliesslich Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diekholzener (20. Juli 2010)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Na klar, folge doch mal ab den Sportplätzen im Wald der Ausschilderung Richtung Maiental an der Hammersteinhütte vorbei da haste unterwegs ein paar schöne Trails...
> 
> Da ich mal in deinem Profil geschnüffelt habe:
> Was ist eigentlich ein Messtechniker
> ...



ich arbeite in der Qualitätssicherung bei KSM...Die Berufsbezeichung nennt sich Messtechniker. Ist blöde zu erklären.

Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich morgen Abend oder Donnerstag mal testen, wenn ich Zeit habe


----------



## JesKacz (21. Juli 2010)

Meine Gabel wurde gestern eingeschickt... ich fahre zur Zeit nur Rennrad, auch nicht übel. ABER die Trails fehlen...

Edit: Ich überlege mir das nochmal mit dem Rennrad fahren:

*Fast genau ein Jahr nach seinem schweren Sturz ist Radprofi Jens Voigt erneut bei der Tour de France schwer zu Fall gekommen.* Auf der Abfahrt des Col de Peyresourde war dem 38-Jährigen bei Tempo 70 das Vorderrad geplatzt. Voigt erlitt Angaben seines Saxo-Bank-Teams zufolge bei dem Sturz offenbar Prellungen und Hautabschürfungen an den Knien, Ellbogen, Händen sowie an der Schulter. Der Berliner konnte die Etappe trotzdem zu Ende fahren und will die Tour fortsetzen.


----------



## ChristopherB (22. Juli 2010)

Nabend allerseits,

hat jemand Lust auf eine schöne CC-Runde am Wochenende (oder auch am Montag)? Hätte auch durchaus die Motivation dafür das Auto zu bemühen und in den Harz zu schippern... 

Grüße aus Hildesheims Norden, Christopher


----------



## oxysept (23. Juli 2010)

ChristopherB schrieb:


> hat jemand Lust auf eine schöne CC-Runde am Wochenende (oder auch am Montag)? Hätte auch durchaus die Motivation dafür das Auto zu bemühen und in den Harz zu schippern...



Vielleicht am Montag am WE passt es mir nicht.
Ich bin allerdings durch die Klausurphase im Juni und den Semesterferienjob wenig bis gar nicht zum Fahren gekommen 
und in einem dementsprechenden Zustand (physisch wie psychisch ).

Was für eine schöne CC-Runde schwebt dir denn so vor?


----------



## marsepolani (23. Juli 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Habe mal wieder ein kurzes Video zusammengeschustert... Quali hat leider etwas unterm konvertieren gelitten
> 
> Singletrail richtung Lechstedt, gefahren mit Daniel (Um-Lei-Tung)
> lechstedt singletrail on Vimeo



HI,

ihr solltet den Helm richtig verschließen. Kann euch beim Sturz sonst das Genick brechen!!

Bis bald imWald 

Marsepolani


----------



## ChristopherB (23. Juli 2010)

> Vielleicht am Montag am WE passt es mir nicht.
> Ich bin allerdings durch die Klausurphase im Juni und den Semesterferienjob wenig bis gar nicht zum Fahren gekommen
> und in einem dementsprechenden Zustand (physisch wie psychisch ).
> 
> Was für eine schöne CC-Runde schwebt dir denn so vor?



Tja, was schwebt mir vor... Ich bin in letzter Zeit sehr häufig den Aussichtsturm, Roten Berg und den Tosmar gefahren, sodass ich gern mal ein paar neue Trails kennen lernen würde. Entweder am Galgenberg, wo ich mich kaum auskenne oder in Richtung Alfeld/Bad Salzdetfurt.
Alternativ wie gesagt ab mit den bikes ins Auto und in den Harz. Die offiziell längste Runde von so gut 90km würde mich reizen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (23. Juli 2010)

marsepolani schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> ihr solltet den Helm richtig verschließen. Kann euch beim Sturz sonst das Genick brechen!!
> 
> ...




Wollte ich auch gerade sagen.

Dirk, hast du Lust und Zeit nächste Woche nach Winterberg/Willingen zu fahren ? 

Ben


----------



## waldhase (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo Radler,
hat auf die Schnelle jemand einen GPX-Track mit dem Trail obehalb der ICE-Strecke in Diekholzen?? Wenn ja kurze PN dann Mailadresse.
Danke
WH.


----------



## marsepolani (25. Juli 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch gerade sagen.
> 
> Dirk, hast du Lust und Zeit nächste Woche nach Winterberg/Willingen zu fahren ?
> 
> Ben



HI, Ben

wie sieht es am Dienstag aus. Fahre morgens nach Hahnenklee. Melde dich kurz.

bis bald im Park

Dirk


----------



## enemy111 (25. Juli 2010)

Okay, bin dabei ! 
Rufe dich evtl. dann heute Abend an, muss noch mit meiner Freundin essen gehen. 

Bis denne


----------



## waldhase (25. Juli 2010)

Nabend!
Ich hoffe alle Tosmarfahrer haben eben diesen ich ordentlichen Zustand gebracht, denn Günther is back in Town.

Und wer war der unfreundliche Biker, der heute am Galgenberg grußlos an mir vorbei fuhr (weißes ungefedertes Hardtail oder wie nennt man ein MTB ohne Federgabel).

@Jimi
Sorry hat doch länger gedauert...hatte leider mein Handy nicht dabei.

SA.
WH.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. Juli 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Ich hoffe alle Tosmarfahrer haben eben diesen ich ordentlichen Zustand gebracht, denn Günther is back in Town.


Buona serra e salve,
Si si Der Trail ist im ordnungsgemäßen Zustand, grazie,  und um die allgegenwertige ( wie auf den italienischen trails ) Gefahr der Dehydrierung  zu begegnen habe ich auch dem Tosmartrail ein Wasserdepot in Form einer gefüllten 0,7 Ltr. Trinkflasche angelegt
Jimi war bei der Installation zugegen und weiß Näheres
Ciao a tutti, G-K-R


----------



## waldhase (25. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn es schon eine Woche her ist, hier noch ein paar Fotos von tapferen Radlern aus dem Forum, die in Salze mitgekämpft haben.






Sorry an alle die ich nicht erkannt oder fotografiert habe.


----------



## jaamaa (25. Juli 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Auch wenn es schon eine Woche her ist, hier noch ein paar Fotos von tapferen Radlern aus dem Forum, die in Salze mitgekämpft haben.



Fotos! Wo???  

Ah, jetzt!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. Juli 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Buona serra e salve,
> Si si Der Trail ist im ordnungsgemäßen Zustand, grazie,  und um die allgegenwertige ( wie auf den italienischen trails ) Gefahr der Dehydrierung  zu begegnen habe ich auch dem Tosmartrail ein Wasserdepot in Form einer gefüllten 0,7 Ltr. Trinkflasche angelegt
> Jimi war bei der Installation zugegen und weiß Näheres
> Ciao a tutti, G-K-R



Hey, Jens und ich haben heute nocheinmal einen Suchtrupp geleitet, das Objekt war unauffindbar, haben 2 OV-10B mit CAS 39277-47-9 zum weiteren Vorgehen angefordert


----------



## waldhase (25. Juli 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey, Jens und ich haben heute nocheinmal einen Suchtrupp geleitet, das Objekt war unauffindbar, haben 2 OV-10B mit CAS 39277-47-9 zum weiteren Vorgehen angefordert



Du wirst doch nicht gleich den Wald entblättern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (26. Juli 2010)

Mahlzeit 
ich habe noch eine woche urlaub.hat wer interesse an einer netten tour ?


----------



## Dave83 (26. Juli 2010)

Auch will  Ihr Schweine xD





marsepolani schrieb:


> HI, Ben
> 
> wie sieht es am Dienstag aus. Fahre morgens nach Hahnenklee. Melde dich kurz.
> 
> ...


----------



## enemy111 (26. Juli 2010)

" never touch a running system" -> dave.. 
ich kriege diesen schwulen code bremshebel nicht mehr zusammen gesetzt, hoffentlich können die das bei board´n bikes in hahnenklee, ansonsten wird nur mit vorderradbremse gefahren


----------



## marsepolani (26. Juli 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> " never touch a running system" -> dave..
> ich kriege diesen schwulen code bremshebel nicht mehr zusammen gesetzt, hoffentlich können die das bei board´n bikes in hahnenklee, ansonsten wird nur mit vorderradbremse gefahren [/QUOTE
> 
> Hi,
> ...


----------



## ChristopherB (26. Juli 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit
> ich habe noch eine woche urlaub.hat wer interesse an einer netten tour ?



Fahre morgen mit Mirko (oxysept) ab Nordstemmen (10 Uhr am HBF) für so 4-5h. Geplant ist erst einmal der Hi-Wald und dann durchs Despetal rüber setzen in Richtung Alfeld. Genaueres wohl erst vor Ort.


----------



## Dave83 (26. Juli 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> " never touch a running system" -> dave..
> ich kriege diesen schwulen code bremshebel nicht mehr zusammen gesetzt, hoffentlich können die das bei board´n bikes in hahnenklee, ansonsten wird nur mit vorderradbremse gefahren





Dann musste nich immer aufn letzten Drücker damit ankommen 

http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/avid/dealers/TM_MY09_E.pdf

Seite 20 

Schönen Abend noch^^


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. Juli 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey, Jens und ich haben heute nocheinmal einen Suchtrupp geleitet, das Objekt war unauffindbar, haben 2 OV-10B mit CAS 39277-47-9 zum weiteren Vorgehen angefordert


Unglaublich
Der Tosmartrail entwickelt sich zum schwarzen Loch....
...was mir da schon abhanden gekommen ist, unglaublich: Trinkflaschen, Bike-Computer, Brillen, ja ganz MTB-Biker, die plötzlich weg waren
Mamma mia
Ciao a tutti, G-K-R

@eisenarsch
Melde Interesse an, Freitag?


----------



## eisenarsch (26. Juli 2010)

okay ,freitag geht auch


----------



## trailking84 (27. Juli 2010)

Komme grade mit meinen Jung's aus dem Camp-Urlaub Willingen - Winerberg wieder. 3 Tage und viel Regen!!!  Aber es waren die geilsten Tage ever und die Strecken waren mal wieder der Hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. Juli 2010)

Freitag gegen Abend bin ich dabei!


----------



## rODAHn (28. Juli 2010)

Am Samstag geht´s endlich für 14 Tage nach Riva Del Garda! 
Kennt noch einer von Euch gute Einsteigertouren?
(Damit meine Freundin auch etwas Spaß hat  )

LG

rODAHn


@ Günther & Eisenarsch:
Ich wollte in 2011 mit meinem Kumpel (Der aus Willingen) die "Transgermany" fahren...  soweit ich weiß, 4 Etappen, ca. 300 Km und 8.000 Hm.
Hättet Ihr auch Lust?


----------



## eisenarsch (28. Juli 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Am Samstag geht´s endlich für 14 Tage nach Riva Del Garda!
> 
> @ Günther & Eisenarsch:
> Ich wollte in 2011 mit meinem Kumpel (Der aus Willingen) die "Transgermany" fahren...  soweit ich weiß, 4 Etappen, ca. 300 Km und 8.000 Hm.
> Hättet Ihr auch Lust?



erinnere mich 2011 nochmal daran  
du "glücksschwein" ,viel spaß in riva


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Juli 2010)

Jemand am WE in einen der Harzer BIkeparks Unterwegs?


----------



## enemy111 (30. Juli 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Jemand am WE in einen der Harzer BIkeparks Unterwegs?



wenn die bremse fit wäre, ja..


----------



## Dave83 (31. Juli 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Jemand am WE in einen der Harzer BIkeparks Unterwegs?



wenn meine Boxxer wieder heile wäre, jaa....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Juli 2010)

Das gibs echt nicht, 2 Leute die ich kenne Gabel kaputt, 2 Laute Bremsen Probleme, 1er baut sein Bike auseinander und das in der besten Bikesaison.

Na dann werden es wohl nur ein paar Hometrails.
Ride On


----------



## Ripgid (31. Juli 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> 1er baut sein Bike auseinander und das in der besten Bikesaison.



anständige pflege muss halt sein! das Ding ist auch in 30min wieder zusammengesteckt wenn die Teile mal an land kommen...


----------



## tisch (31. Juli 2010)

wenn ich passende Reifen hätte hätte ich auch interesse... aber naja


----------



## Dave83 (31. Juli 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Das gibs echt nicht, 2 Leute die ich kenne Gabel kaputt, 2 Laute Bremsen Probleme, 1er baut sein Bike auseinander und das in der besten Bikesaison.
> 
> Na dann werden es wohl nur ein paar Hometrails.
> Ride On



Tja eigentlich wollt ich bei meiner WC nur nen ölwechsel machen, nur dann sah ich im Öl 2 zerlegte unterlegscheiben 

Ab Dienstag gehts wieder rund...

Vorteile hatte es aber auch... Hab gleich meinen DHX5 geserviced und meine Hammerschmidt komplett zerlegt, entfettet und neu gefettet  und mein Boxxer Casting hat auch ne neue Farbe  Siehe Fotoalbum 

Somit sollte dann alles super laufen^^


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (31. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich ein vernünftiges Radel hätte, wär ich bestimmt mitgekommen. Im August will ich aber unbedingt noch mal nach WiBe und evtl. noch mal in einen der Harzer Parks! Mal schauen, was sich so ergibt


----------



## Harvester (1. August 2010)

bei mir müssen erstmal Schaltung neu ( Schaltwerk und gern auch neue Shifter), neue Bremsbeläge und dann alles andere.......^^


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. August 2010)

Im Herbst ist wieder bautag in braunlage, hoffe das wir mal da mit ner größeren Gruppe aufschlagen.
@ Daniel: Wenn ich wieder ne neue Protektorenjacke habe komme ich mit nach Wibe.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (1. August 2010)

Auf Bauen in Braunlage hätt ich schon Bock. Kannst ja bescheid sagen wann, wie und so


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. August 2010)

Wird dann bei denen auf der Homepage bekannt gegeben, zur kann man sich nur shcon mal Anmelden.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. August 2010)

heute noch einer mit den Elanette?
app. nach dem Bilderecho: muß ich Lappen vom Hemd für Autogramme mitbringe? Der Hype ging hinter mir vorbei, denn nach dem Rennewochenende gings ab zur See.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. August 2010)

Salve & Gruß pfädchen!
für die elannette konnte ich den jimi erwärmen

Und die Kirche wollen wir mal im Dorf lassen: nur durch Abwesenheit potenter Jung-Master-Senioren-nochnichtganzÜ50 wurde aus dem Rennen eine Kaffeefahrt
Da wären sonst ganz andere Zeiten in den roten Untergrund gebrannt worden

LG, bis zum elannetten-Treff...

G-Ü-49


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. August 2010)

momentan bin ich noch nicht sooo erwärmt... bzw. schon wieder erkaltet!!! 
Start wäre um 18h in Hi???


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. August 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve & Gruß pfädchen!
> für die elannette konnte ich den jimi erwärmen
> 
> Und die Kirche wollen wir mal im Dorf lassen: nur durch Abwesenheit potenter Jung-Master-Senioren-nochnichtganzÜ50 wurde aus dem Rennen eine Kaffeefahrt
> ...



in den Untergrund brennen ging nicht, du hättest dich Wasserdampf verirrt, remember Tosmar

es gilt. auch dieseits von Roma: "Carpe diem"


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. August 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> momentan bin ich noch nicht sooo erwärmt... bzw. schon wieder erkaltet!!!
> Start wäre um 18h in Hi???



Korrekt, am elan, Goslarsche Landstrasse...

Denk an die Aussichten
Hauptsache.....

Zum Aufwärmen könne wir uns gerne mit pfädchen am Griesberg treffen

LG, G-K-R

@pfädchen
OK, ich pflücke ihn, den Tag


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. August 2010)

Aufwärmrunde über den Giganten des HiW 

mal sehen wann ich hier los komme, ggf. 16.00 spätestens 17.00 ab Bosch


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. August 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Denk an die Aussichten
> Hauptsache.....



...


----------



## enemy111 (5. August 2010)

Samstag Hahnenklee ?


----------



## Dave83 (5. August 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Samstag Hahnenklee ?



nö


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. August 2010)

kein Auto zur verfügung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (6. August 2010)

Wie sieht es nächste Woche mal wieder mit einer Tour aus?
Z.B. die Rennstiegtour vom Hildesheimer Dom zur Hohen-Schanze, die ja immer noch fällig ist !


----------



## rODAHn (6. August 2010)

Hey Günther,

noch einmal vielen Dank für den Tipp! 
Der Tremalzo ist wirklich der Hammer! 











LG


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (6. August 2010)

Morgen wird sooooo... gut!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. August 2010)

@ rODAHn

wennse schon mal da bist, andere Seite den "sentiero de la pace"


----------



## Dave83 (7. August 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hey Günther,
> 
> noch einmal vielen Dank für den Tipp!
> Der Tremalzo ist wirklich der Hammer!
> ...




Ohh... Ich will auch...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. August 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Morgen wird sooooo... gut!



Ich bin verliebt 
Morgen wird testgeritten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (7. August 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Ich bin verliebt
> Morgen wird testgeritten!



hau doch mal nen foto rein


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (8. August 2010)

Ne, ich lass euch zappeln =P
Brauche noch eine vernünftige Kamera, dann gibts Fotos


----------



## rODAHn (8. August 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @ rODAHn
> 
> wennse schon mal da bist, andere Seite den "sentiero de la pace"



Danke für den Tipp!
... Aber welche Strecke genau meinst du?
Insgesamt ist er ca. 360 km lang...

Lg


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. August 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!
> ... Aber welche Strecke genau meinst du?
> Insgesamt ist er ca. 360 km lang...
> 
> Lg



Salve, 
ich antworte mal: ein Teil der relativ nahe am Gardasee ist dieser:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/avenue.16871.html
der link beschreibt einen möglichen Startpunkt...
Der Weg geht dann weiter nordwärts....

Ich würde, da Ihr in Riva abgestiegen seid, da noch ein paar trails abfahren:

alte ponale Strasse von Riva rauf nach Pregasina
über die 422 oder 422b rauf zum passo Guil
weiter hoch oder runter zum Ledrosee und zurück nach Riva...
LG, Günther-K-R


----------



## rODAHn (8. August 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> ich antworte mal: ein Teil der relativ nahe am Gardasee ist dieser:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/avenue.16871.html
> der link beschreibt einen möglichen Startpunkt...
> ...



Danke dir!

Den von dir beschrieben Abschnitt bin ich scho gefahren... Hammer!
Der 422 war mit aber zu krass (bergab).
Bin dann den 422b gefahren... Super "flowig".
LG

Sebastian


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. August 2010)

hier noch einer dabei

Gardasee wird völlig überbewertet


----------



## s´Mattl (9. August 2010)

moin,

werde heute nachmittag aus der gemeinde schellerten eine tour mit zwischenziel bodensteiner klippen starten. streckenführung (grob): ottbergen, grasdorf, sillium, jägerhaus, bodensteiner klippen. zurück ggf. über gleiche strecke.

start: ca. 1400. falls sich also jemand anschließen möchte...

horrido

mattl


----------



## waldhase (9. August 2010)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> werde heute nachmittag aus der gemeinde schellerten eine tour mit zwischenziel bodensteiner klippen starten. streckenführung (grob): ottbergen, grasdorf, sillium, jägerhaus, bodensteiner klippen. zurück ggf. über gleiche strecke.
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich habe erst jetzt deine Mitteilung gelesen. 
Ich bin z.Zt. in Portugal und komme erst am Sonntag wieder.
Viel Spaß bei deiner Tour.
WH.


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. August 2010)

Huhu, endlich gibs die first wildsau wieder, da gibs dann nen schönes Weihnachts Geschenk für meine Tochter


----------



## s´Mattl (9. August 2010)

ja, war total super...
bis es auf der abfahrt richtung grasdorf hinter meinem rücken knallte. dann wurde das hinterrad schwammig. vollbremsung. riss im mantel. muah! die dichtmilch in meinem reifen war bei dem loch überfordert. behelfsmäßig grünzeug als füllung verwendet und langsam bis zur unterquerung der B6 gerollt. nächstes ziel heersum, da war doch ein fahrradladen. zu fuß bis heersum getigert, um dort feststellen zu müssen, dass der laden bis einschließlich heute urlaubsbedingt geschlossen hat.
per mobiltelephon vergeblich die gattin in hiltown vom shoppen abzuhalten versucht damit ich einen link-up bekomme. schwiegervater erreicht. abholung aus heersum sichergestellt... 
neben dem abrupten ende der tour macht mir das marktverhalten der hildesheimer zu schaffen, weder mein kumpel christian emmel noch dynamo führen schlauchlose reifen. bestellen ist unrentabel, wenn man DO schon wieder nach bayern aufbricht. naja, muss ich am WE in ingolstadt einen neuen nobby nic tubeless kaufen.

dieses jahr werde ich weihnachten wieder hochkommen, aber kein bike mitnehmen. wenn also mal jemand noch dieses jahr im raum ingolstadt station macht und eventuell in der hallertau biken will, einfach mal melden.

melde mich biketechnisch aus dem lkrs HI ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. August 2010)

... marktverhalten der hildesheimer -> Vorort von Hannover, bei MTB Vorort von Hameln


----------



## s´Mattl (13. August 2010)

die gegend südlich des weißwurst-äquators hat mich zurück. heut´ hol´ ich mir bei meinem neuen cannondale-händler-des-vertrauens (mein "alter" in rosenheim rentiert sich wegen der distanz von IN nicht mehr) einen vorrätigen schlauchlosen nobby nic. wäre ich noch länger in HI geblieben, hätte mir jeder einen bestellen können. 

ich muss natürlich eingestehen, dass ein schlauchreifen im falle einer panne deutlich bessere instandsetzungseigenschaften hat.

grüße in den norden!


----------



## oxysept (15. August 2010)

Sobald das Wetter etwas besser ist (frühestens nächstes WE), möchte ich eine Runde durch den Vogler (Kammweg - von Eschershausen über Ebersnacken, Bodoturm, Königszinne und zurück) drehen. 
Start ist am Bahnhof in Stadtoldendorf, von dort über Negenborn bis kurz vor Eschershausen, rein in den Vogler und zurück durch den Hils bis Alfeld.
Insgesamt ca. 58km und 1600hm. (Denkbar wäre es auch in Alfeld zu starten und die Tour auch dort enden zu lassen. Streckenlänge in diesem Fall ca. 70km und 1850hm.) 

Würde mich freuen, wenn mich ein paar Freiwillige aus dem Forum begleiten würden. 
Beim genauen Termin und der Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel, das Wetter sollte aber zumindest trocken sein.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. August 2010)

Aus Braunlage. Evtl. folgt bald auch ein Video


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. August 2010)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> die gegend südlich des weißwurst-äquators hat mich zurück. heut´ hol´ ich mir bei meinem neuen cannondale-händler-des-vertrauens (mein "alter" in rosenheim rentiert sich wegen der distanz von IN nicht mehr) einen vorrätigen schlauchlosen nobby nic. wäre ich noch länger in HI geblieben, hätte mir jeder einen bestellen können.
> 
> ich muss natürlich eingestehen, dass ein schlauchreifen im falle einer panne deutlich bessere instandsetzungseigenschaften hat.
> 
> grüße in den norden!



Bei Löchern hilft Sekundenkleber, falls größer 2-3mm ggf mit Stück Tempotaschentuch als Faserverbund. 
Falls du Touren in Menschleererwildnis oder mit G-K-R machst, brauchst du für Risse > 1cm Nadel und stabilen Faden zum zunähen
und wieder Sekundenkleber zu Verschließen. Den Rest erledigt die Dichtmilch oder ein Schlauch.
Hält 1/2 Ewigkeit und mindestens bis zum nächsten Materialdepot.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. August 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Sobald das Wetter etwas besser ist (frühestens nächstes WE), möchte ich eine Runde durch den Vogler (Kammweg - von Eschershausen über Ebersnacken, Bodoturm, Königszinne und zurück) drehen.
> Start ist am Bahnhof in Stadtoldendorf, von dort über Negenborn bis kurz vor Eschershausen, rein in den Vogler und zurück durch den Hils bis Alfeld.
> Insgesamt ca. 58km und 1600hm. (Denkbar wäre es auch in Alfeld zu starten und die Tour auch dort enden zu lassen. Streckenlänge in diesem Fall ca. 70km und 1850hm.)
> 
> ...



Mal sehen was die Zeit sagt... wir waren Samstag in Alfeld unterwegs und gestern habe ich die Ecke um Greene sondiert. Sehr sehenswert mit trainingseffizienten Stiegen!!!


----------



## s´Mattl (16. August 2010)

@pfädchenfinder
danke für die tipps. der schnitt war ca. 5mm lang und ging komplett tief durch den mantel durch. hätte ich klassisches flickzeug dabei gehabt, hätte ich den mantel von innen klassisch abdichten können. wie ich zuhause feststellte, war meine pumpe auch nicht am mann... eins kommt zum anderen. ich habe jetzt neue NN, stan´s tire sealant appliziert und hoffe, dass diese dichtmilch auch dicht hält. ich unterstelle mal als serienbefüllung die hausmarke von schwalbe. im mantel war davon nichts mehr festzustellen. als ich meinen vorderreifen von racing ralph auf NN zurückgerüstet hatte war eine schöne lache stan´s an der tiefsten stelle vorhanden... 
grüße
mattl


----------



## oxysept (17. August 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Mal sehen was die Zeit sagt... wir waren Samstag in Alfeld unterwegs und gestern habe ich die Ecke um Greene sondiert. Sehr sehenswert mit trainingseffizienten Stiegen!!!



Da du sicherlich nicht mit dem Zug bis Stadtoldendorf fahren möchtest,
würde es sich vielleicht anbieten direkt in Eschershausen zu starten und dort die Tour auch enden zu lassen.
Die Strecke würde sich, wenn man nur den Kammweg (Singeltrail) lang fährt, auf knapp 30km und 1000hm verkürzen.
Sind mit dem Auto von Bad Salzdetfurth aus bis Eschershausen (mit Zwischstopp in Warzen ???) 
natürlich immer noch 40km hin und 40km wieder zurück.
Wenn die Wettervorhersage stimmt, und es dieses Wochenende sonnig wird, 
werde ich mich wahrscheinlich Samstag oder Sonntag auf den Weg machen.


----------



## oxysept (20. August 2010)

Fahre morgen um kurz vor 10 Uhr in Stadtoldendorf los, sollte sich niemand melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. August 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Fahre morgen um kurz vor 10 Uhr in Stadtoldendorf los, sollte sich niemand melden.


Salve,
viel Spaß auf Deiner Tour, das Wetter passt ja

Wir waren gestern im Harz auf wilden Pfaden unterwegs...
Der pfadfinder fand auch ein paar S3 trails
Und das alles bei herrlichem Wetter!













LG, G-K-R


----------



## oxysept (21. August 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> viel Spaß auf Deiner Tour, das Wetter passt ja



Danke, habe ich gehabt , hoffe ihr hatte auch euren Spaß im Harz (Acker ???).

Der Kammweg im Vogler war etwas breiter (Trail, kein Singeltrail) als erhofft und hatte  kaum Wurzelpassagen oder sonstige technische Stellen, 
dafür gings aber ständig auf und ab (gefühlt mehr auf als ab). 
Insgesamt sind knapp 55km und 1600hm zusammengekommen, wobei gut 1000-1200hm auf die 25-30km Voglerkamm entfallen.

Fotos (Handy) sind in der pdf-Datei im Anhang (folgende Reihenfolge: Ebersnackenturm, Ebersnackenturmblick, Bodoturm, Bodenwerder, Königszinne, Wegweiser).


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. August 2010)

... sag´mal... ist Pfädchen mit Schienbeinschonern gefahren???


----------



## anne waffel (22. August 2010)

das erste Mal, als ich mit Pädken zusammen unterwegs war - und er mich nach ca. 1/2 Stunde kaputtgespielt hatte  kam er auch mit Schienbeinschonern - ich hab' gleich gefragt, was bitteschön er denn nun vorhätte 

Hier im rheinischen ist es zwar sehr viel flacher als im Hildesheimer Land - aber es gibt wunderbare trails auf den Landwehren, die aufgrund ihrer seltenen Befahrung ziemlich zugewuchert sind. Da habe ich zum einen den Eisenarsch mit seiner Säge vermisst und zum anderen wurde ich mir der Zweckmäßigkeit von Schienbeinschonern gegen unlauteren Angriff von Brombeerranken und gegen die in die trails wachsender Zweige bewusst.

Gestern eine schöne 90km-tour im Maasland auf dem Crosser. Nur ein wenig querfeldein, viel Straße, viel Landschaft. Grüße an die Ex-Heimat

Anne...wegisse


----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. August 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ... sag´mal... ist Pfädchen mit Schienbeinschonern gefahren???



so isses weil, manches Pädken gibts erst nach dem ich es gefunden hab


----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. August 2010)

anne waffel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Anne...wegisse



was ist denn mit der alten Kuh passiert, Kiruch, potoschop?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (22. August 2010)

Nabend!
Melde mich zurück.
Heute haben wir extreme Wildwechsel in den heimischen Wäldern erlebt,
erst in Ottbergen zwei aus Burgdorf,
an der Börde ein Jekyll und zwei mit gleichen Rädern kannte ich auch nicht,
bei der B6 Überquerung 4 aus Dinklar.
Und eine Omi, die an der Börde hinter einem VW-Bus den Allerwertesten die Sonne zeigte.
Ich habe das Gefühl, es werden immer mehr die durch unsere heimischen Wälder huschen nur anhalten und sich vorstellen und anständig Grüßen müssen wir noch üben .
VG
WH


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. August 2010)

Chönecheiche... Jedes Mal, wenn ich um Braunlage herrum unterwegs bin gibt es einen nassen A****, so natürlich auch heute. Egal, hat Spass gemacht. 
Nächstes Wochenende ist Endurothon in Schierke, werde mich mal an der kleinen Runde versuchen (hauptsache ich werde nicht letzte)  Gibt es hier noch weitere Starter?


----------



## enemy111 (22. August 2010)

willingen war herrlich


----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. August 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Chönecheiche... Gibt es hier noch weitere Starter?



jess, Günther müsste noch überzeugt werden


----------



## CrunchRyder (24. August 2010)

Wen habe ich den heute um 18 Uhr auf den Tosmar fahren sehen? Wir kamen beide aus Richtung Wesseln. Der Unbekannte war dann aber entschwunden und war nicht mehr gesehen. 

Ich muss dringend wieder mehr biken. Ich bin total im A**ch, aber es war sowas von geil 

euphoristierten Gruß, David


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. August 2010)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> Wen habe ich den heute um 18 Uhr auf den Tosmar fahren sehen? Wir kamen beide aus Richtung Wesseln. Der Unbekannte war dann aber entschwunden und war nicht mehr gesehen.
> 
> Ich muss dringend wieder mehr biken. Ich bin total im A**ch, aber es war sowas von geil
> 
> euphoristierten Gruß, David


Salve!
Geht auch 17.30? Dann war ich das
Um 18 Uhr war ich allerdings schon am elan und habe auf pfädchen gewartet...
...der kam nicht, also auf zum Lerchen- und Finkenberg, die locals (JB&AB) vorweg über Pfädchen&Stein
Der Pfadfinder war vermutlich daheim am Rasen mähen

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. August 2010)

[/url][/IMG]


Anne...wegisse



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> was ist denn mit der alten Kuh passiert, Kiruch, potoschop?








jetzt isse wieder da


----------



## Dave83 (26. August 2010)

Wasn hier los ? Kaum einer schreibt hier noch :-/

alle aufm Bike ? Bei dem tollen Wetter ?


----------



## enemy111 (26. August 2010)

ja.


----------



## instinctless (27. August 2010)

gibt es eigentlich fortschritte in sachen trikots?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JesKacz (27. August 2010)

.
.
.
<-- Ich habe es getan...


----------



## Dave83 (27. August 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> <-- Ich habe es getan...



what ?


----------



## anne waffel (27. August 2010)

höhööööö, zwei Hildesheimer im KTWR unterwegs 

ein schönes Wochenende den Rabauken.

Anne...winkt


----------



## Dave83 (27. August 2010)

anne waffel schrieb:


> höhööööö, zwei Hildesheimer im KTWR unterwegs
> 
> ein schönes Wochenende den Rabauken.
> 
> Anne...winkt



Ich raff hier nix mehr


----------



## oxysept (27. August 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> <-- Ich habe es getan...



Nachmacher ... 
<--


----------



## eisenarsch (27. August 2010)

ich wünsche der Endurothon-Truppe viel Spaß im Schlamm


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. August 2010)

Von mir auch!

Morgen sollte es eigentlich nach WiBe gehen, aber bei dem Wetter hat keiner von uns Lust.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. August 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich wünsche der Endurothon-Truppe viel Spaß im Schlamm



wie Schlamm? Steine, massenhaft nasse Steine! 

in etwa so
[ame="http://vimeo.com/6251189"]so gehts[/ame]
Günther fuhr da letzte Woche so ähnlich, manchmal 

@ Trubohühnchen-> Federn trocknen im wohlgeheizten Womo?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. August 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Günther fuhr da letzte Woche so ähnlich, manchmal


Ja, genau, da fuhr ich Äh, da fuhr ich gen Boden wg der Erdanziehung und so!
Da kann man nix machen

Viel Spaß bei den Schierker Wasserspielen

LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JesKacz (27. August 2010)

@Dave83: eine neue Liebe...

@Oxysept: 

Juhuuuu, habe gerade die Versandbetsätigung erhalten...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. August 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> @Dave83: eine neue Liebe...
> 
> @Oxysept:
> 
> Juhuuuu, habe gerade die Versandbetsätigung erhalten...



Salve, jetzt aber Butter bei die Fische, wat wird es? 
LG, GKR


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. August 2010)

anne waffel schrieb:


> höhööööö, zwei Hildesheimer im KTWR unterwegs
> 
> ein schönes Wochenende den Rabauken.
> 
> Anne...winkt



Salve, 
bist Du soweit weg dass Du winken mußt? 

Ups, ja ne, ich las: Rheinland! Nieder, Mittel, Ober? Freiwillig? Für immer?

Hoffentlich nicht....

LG, gkr


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. August 2010)

Der Winterfahrer wünscht alle Daheim bleibenden einen sonnigen Tag!


----------



## wunderkiste (28. August 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> <-- Ich habe es getan...



Glückwunsch. 
...genau das richtige Wetter, um das neue 'Familienmitglied' einzuweihen...


----------



## wunderkiste (28. August 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve, jetzt aber Butter bei die Fische, wat wird es?
> LG, GKR



Schau mal hier... und verfolge den Feil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. August 2010)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Schau mal hier... und verfolge den Feil...



Salve!
Danke für die visuelle Aufbereitung
Die Darstellungsform der mobilen Forumsvariante (hier: auf der iphone) 
disharmoniert mit meiner Hypermetropie

@jeskacs 

@pfädchen & alle endurothon-Fahrer 

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. August 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> @pfädchen & alle endurothon-Fahrer
> 
> LG, G-K-R



Drama Baby Drama!
1. Abfahrt -> 1.Platten
2. Abfahrt -> 2.Platten
1. Rest-Runde gut gelaufen
2.
2. Abfahrt -> 3.Platten

I don't believe it! game over 

aber Türböhühnchen aber Hallo,
1. mal und sauber, bis auf ein par Spritzer, gefinisht und natürlich
Podium!



@ eisenarsch, du weich Ei , Sonne in Schierke!


----------



## instinctless (28. August 2010)

und was ist jetzt mit den trikots?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. August 2010)

Kariert blau/weiß kariert






das wärs!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. August 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Drama Baby Drama!
> 1. Abfahrt -> 1.Platten
> 2. Abfahrt -> 2.Platten
> 1. Rest-Runde gut gelaufen
> ...



Salve & merda

nicht zu glauben, unser bestes Pferd im Stall und dann so was...

...und ich sag noch am Magdeburger Weg: zieh frische Sachen auf, nix Milch, aber Schlauch...

Egal, türböhühnchen reißt es raus

Gab es wieder blau-karierte Siegertrikots?

Bei uns hat es nur zur AH-Feldweg-Wellnessrunde-65km-800hm gereicht

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. August 2010)

papalapapp! Schlauch, völlig überbewertet!

1x Milch
2x Schlauch

ich hab einen 2.1 Crossmark, aus Restbeständen, verbaut, da mir der 2.25 FR nach Kontakt, mit einem hier nicht näher zu beschreibenden Kettenblatt, etwas angebisssen zu sein schien.

egal weiter!

next game, same player!



la poulette türbö 

hat es raus gerissen


----------



## waldhase (29. August 2010)

@Günther
Na, die konntest doch nicht wiederstehen!? Jetzt auch noch ein GT2! Sieht super aus!
LG.
WH.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. August 2010)

Material wird völlig!!! überbewertet.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. August 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Material wird völlig!!! überbewertet.



Ja, herrlich, es geht doch alles über gutes Material

Treten kann jeder

Und das Auge fährt schließlich auch mit

next bike, same rider!

LG, G-K-R


----------



## oxysept (30. August 2010)

Dann auch Dir herzlichsten Glückwunsch zum neuen "Rudelmitglied" !
(Ich glaube mit dem "Geweih" Deines neuen Bockes stimmt was nicht, sieht etwas steil aus?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. August 2010)

GKR-> Ja, herrlich, es geht doch alles über gutes Material 

ebent:

Nachdem die elende Reifenfrage ad finitum! geklärt ist, wäre das







das Ziel der nächsten Harztour


----------



## eisenarsch (30. August 2010)

moin moin
bin jetzt fleißig bei der Nachwuchsförderung  





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. August 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> moin moin
> bin jetzt fleißig bei der Nachwuchsförderung
> 
> 
> ...


Salve!

Das passt doch, Sattelstütze bissl rein und los gehts

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. August 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Kariert blau/weiß kariert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 blau/weiß Karo  bin dabei!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. August 2010)

So nachdem jetzt alles klar ist, Bike (neu), Reifen (neu), Nachwuchs (neu), Trikot (alt),
morgen eine Runde zum aufwärmen über den Griesberg (Den Giganten)?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. August 2010)

Wieso eigentlich nicht?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. August 2010)

16.00 ?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. August 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ...la poulette türbö
> 
> hat es raus gerissen


 
Rausgerissen würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen, aber für´s erste Mal Rennluft schnuppern zufrieden. 
Gefinished und tatsächlich nicht letzte


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. August 2010)

jetzt müssen wir die Sache mit den Team/Finisher Trikots noch klären  

jimi hat da eins, eindeutige auf seinem bleischweren Flash, favorisiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. August 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> 16.00 ?


16.30?
elan-Jochen fällt morgen aus wg. Eurobike...

Wir kommunizieren...


----------



## instinctless (31. August 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Kariert blau/weiß kariert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich finds ja toll das du humor hast, aber eine ernste antwort wäre mir lieber gewesen.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. August 2010)

Der Ernst im Leben regiert vieel zu oft!
Ich werde nur noch ohne Wasserflasche und Gel fahren, die Zeiten mit dem schweren Flash gehören der Vergangenheit an!! Ab jetzt nur noch Flash medium!!!


----------



## Ripgid (31. August 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Kariert blau/weiß kariert
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da fehlt aber noch vorne und hinten die sprenkelnde Spritzleiste aus Schlamm!


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. August 2010)

@ripgid: wie siehst aus mit Videos von Braunlage?
Komme evtl Sonntag nach Hi, bringe dann dein Alu mit.


----------



## Ripgid (31. August 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @ripgid: wie siehst aus mit Videos von Braunlage?
> Komme evtl Sonntag nach Hi, bringe dann dein Alu mit.



Brauche erst das Videomaterial von Daniel, bei dem sind deine Stürze besser drauf..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (3. September 2010)

der irre war wieder unterwegs 





[/URL][/IMG]
ich hatte zeit 





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
das mache ich an meinem freien tag  alles für eure sicherheit 
das war die abfahrt vom HAT 
den geo-tag findet ihr in meinem album


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. September 2010)

Danke Dir !!! Der lag da nicht lange... der olle Baum!


----------



## enemy111 (3. September 2010)

am 16.september soll angeblich irgendso ein rennen in und um neuhof sein, auch wald. 
wer weiß da genaures zu? 
werden auch downhiller zugelassen als spaß ? 
homepage?

hab mich schon zu tode gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden..


----------



## ollibolli (3. September 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> am 16.september soll angeblich irgendso ein rennen in und um neuhof sein, auch wald.
> wer weiß da genaures zu?
> werden auch downhiller zugelassen als spaß ?
> homepage?
> ...



mitten in der Woche  der 16. ist ein Donnerstag 

Am 19. ist aber definitiv vom RSC Hildesheim eine Veranstaltung:http://www.rsc-hildesheim.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=5&Itemid=6

Gruss Olli


----------



## enemy111 (3. September 2010)

8:30 morgens super!
wer hat denn bitte so eine beschissene idee gehabt..


----------



## marsepolani (3. September 2010)

!?!


----------



## marsepolani (3. September 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> 8:30 morgens super!
> wer hat denn bitte so eine beschissene idee gehabt..




HI Großer,

wenn du Lust und Zeit hast können wir uns Montag in Hahnenklee durch den
Schlamm wühlen.
Melde dich kurz.

Dirk


----------



## enemy111 (3. September 2010)

marsepolani schrieb:


> HI Großer,
> 
> wenn du Lust und Zeit hast können wir uns Montag in Hahnenklee durch den
> Schlamm wühlen.
> ...




hört sich fabelhaft an, ich liebe schlammschlachten.
ich habe um 11:10 genau schluss, ich weiß ja nicht wie du dir das gedacht hast, aber am besten wäre es ja eigentlich zeitlich gesehen, dass ich sonntag abend bei dir vorbei komme mit rad und schonmal alles da lasse, und du mich dann direkt von der schule abholst, " eisdielen-style"-mäßig.   ich rufe mal morgen abend oder sonntag an, bin morgen erst mal in braunlage. wird auch schön schlammig.
wäre eventuell noch ein platz im auto für 1 person + bike? 
..für den langen, jan felix, der auch schonmal in hahnenklee war. kriegst auch noch mehr kaffee. 
bis denne


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. September 2010)

zitat ea
das mache ich an meinem freien tag  alles für eure sicherheit 
das war die abfahrt vom HAT 
den geo-tag findet ihr in meinem album[/QUOTE]



im Oberg braucht man ne Machete, fährt da keiner auf dem StÜp 
vielleicht morgen?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. September 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> im Oberg braucht man ne Machete, fährt da keiner auf dem StÜp
> vielleicht morgen?



Salve,

Osterberg geht ja garnicht, 181m üNN, Kinderkram, wie soll man da auf die obligaten min. 1000hm kommen? Tosmar, Gries, Hammerstein, Turm, so wird eine Tour draus
Wir sehen uns dort
LG, G-Bergauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eiva Bign (4. September 2010)

Hilfe !!
Irgendein F*cking Arsehole hat mein Cannondale gestohlen!!
Passiert ist es am Mittwoch abend zwischen 19:00 und 20:30 am Goethe Gymnasium (ich war beim Elternabend) Rad war abgeschloßen.
Ein Cannondale F600 farbe rot, Fox F100RL Federgabel, XT Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer. Syntace Vorbau und Lenker. Mavic X717 Räder. Das Rad gibts nicht zweimal weil selbst aufgebaut.
Ich bitte euch haltet mal die augen auf vielleicht fällt es jemanden auf, meine Handy nr 01626092137, sonst Polizei informieren.
Hoffnung habe ich nur wenig aber trotzdem danke für die hilfe im voraus.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. September 2010)

Eiva Bign schrieb:


> Hilfe !!
> Irgendein F*cking Arsehole hat mein Cannondale gestohlen!!
> Passiert ist es am Mittwoch abend zwischen 19:00 und 20:30 am Goethe Gymnasium (ich war beim Elternabend) Rad war abgeschloßen.
> Ein Cannondale F600 farbe rot, Fox F100RL Federgabel, XT Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer. Syntace Vorbau und Lenker. Mavic X717 Räder. Das Rad gibts nicht zweimal weil selbst aufgebaut.
> ...


Salve, 
wo da genau? Vom Schulhof? Da stand ich auch mit dem Bulls, ich höre mich mal um...
LG G


----------



## Eiva Bign (4. September 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> wo da genau? Vom Schulhof? Da stand ich auch mit dem Bulls, ich höre mich mal um...
> LG G


 Ja, genau vom Schulhof!.


----------



## rODAHn (5. September 2010)

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm! 











Übrigens ist der Einstig in den Waldrandtrail "Söhrer Forsthaus" -> "Diekholzen" nicht mehr passierbar 




Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. September 2010)

Der Wald (Landes Forst) dient halt dem Land, das braucht â¬. Also ein bischen rÃ¤umen und gut ist, bis zur nÃ¤chsten Ernte.  
Ãberingens intelligent rÃ¤umen bringt neue Trails.


----------



## eisenarsch (5. September 2010)

Baumschubser .....seltsame Leute


----------



## oxysept (5. September 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Baumschubser .....seltsame Leute



Pass auf was du schreibst ... .
Der Harvesterfahrer entastet die Bäume vor sich über der Rückegasse, 
um anschließend die Zweige als "Polster" beim Fahren nutzen zu können und somit den Boden zu schonen. 
Ist doch besser als tief zerfurchte matschige Rückegassen, oder?


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. September 2010)

Heute mal auf abwegen gewesen und mit dem Rennrad nen paar Berge abgefahren, ******* ich bruach mehr Kondi für bergauf.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. September 2010)

rennrad fahren papalapapp, guckst du: rückegasse oxysepp , dortselbst kleiner Gang hohe Kadenz und hm=Griesberg GKR alles andere is' pilepalle
uphill or downhill take both


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (5. September 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Heute mal auf abwegen gewesen und mit dem Rennrad nen paar Berge abgefahren, ******* ich bruach mehr Kondi für bergauf.



und wir waren in Braunlage, schön Bodenproben nehmen. Wetter war richtig geil, anfangs matschig aber dann trocknete es ab. Bleibt es beim nächsten Woende?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (6. September 2010)

War sau geil!
Hoffendlich klappt es jetzt mit einem Video


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. September 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> und wir waren in Braunlage, schön Bodenproben nehmen. Wetter war richtig geil, anfangs matschig aber dann trocknete es ab. Bleibt es beim nächsten Woende?



Nächsten Sonntag sollte klappen, bin mal gespannt auf die Neu gebauten Sachen.

@daniel: netter Sturz, schneit mal das andere zusammen, oder bring mal die Rohsachen näachste Woche auf nen Stick mit.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (6. September 2010)

Hab mal im Braunlage Thread geschaut, sind schon 10/10 Helfern, mitbauen geht also nicht mehr, ausser es sagt jemand ab.

@Benni: Danke    Thommes und ich wollten sowieso mal die ganzen Clips (also auch die von den letzten beiden Malen) zusammenschneiden, kommt bestimmt was bei raus 
Mein Stick hat leider nur 2GB, das Material vom letzten Mal allein 5,6GB, müsste also meine Externe mitnehmen, wäre aber auch kein Problem.


----------



## Ripgid (6. September 2010)

und ich messe 18,4GB.. ich denke mal ich bringe gleich die externe festplatte mit..


----------



## Diekholzener (7. September 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm!
> 
> Übrigens ist der Einstig in den Waldrandtrail "Söhrer Forsthaus" -> "Diekholzen" nicht mehr passierbar
> 
> ...



ja das habe ich die Tage auch gesehen. Schade. Konnte man gut fahren. Mal schauen wie lange da noch gearbeitet wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (7. September 2010)

Der Zustand existiert schon seit gut drei Wochen.
Wie sieht es eigentlich auf dem Canyon-Trail vom Tosmar zum Forsthaus aus? Als ich den das letzte Mal gefahren bin, waren die Kicker unten hinüber...

Wer hätte denn mal Lust mit mir den Tosmar-Trail zu pimpen?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. September 2010)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Der Zustand existiert schon seit gut drei Wochen.
> Wie sieht es eigentlich auf dem Canyon-Trail vom Tosmar zum Forsthaus aus? Als ich den das letzte Mal gefahren bin, waren die Kicker unten hinüber...
> 
> Wer hätte denn mal Lust mit mir den Tosmar-Trail zu pimpen?



Salve!
Der LaHuU-Master meldet sich auch mal, sehr schön
Die Kicker hat es weg gespült, es war/ist aber auch teilweise noch sehr nass...und Dein trail ist oben sehr brennend (Nesseln) und ganz unten ist die Forstwirtschaft am Gange
Pimp oben mal was Und nimm eisenarsch mit der Säge dazu, da liegt noch was quer...

@pfädchen
Mit Elan ging es heute über Wendhäusener Trails und herrliche Kammwege im Innerstetal, Abschluß war zum Sonnenuntergang der Sonnenberg
Schade dass der Bayer Di. nicht kann

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. September 2010)

Ja, schade... der Bayer hat sich Di wieder die Knochen versaut :+( !! Bin Mo. knappe 3 Std. unterwegs gewesen, hatte noch Urlaub und unglaublichen Nachholbedarf auf Grund unseres Mannschaftsfindungs-Seminares vom WoEnd.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. September 2010)

nix Elan, gestern gabs Kultur auf die Ohren


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. September 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Ja, schade... der Bayer hat sich Di wieder die Knochen versaut :+( !! Bin Mo. knappe 3 Std. unterwegs gewesen, hatte noch Urlaub und unglaublichen Nachholbedarf auf Grund unseres Mannschaftsfindungs-Seminares vom WoEnd.








No sports at any monday!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. September 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> No sports at any monday!


----------



## jaamaa (8. September 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> nix Elan, gestern gabs Kultur auf die Ohren



Kennedy war in Hi? Schade! 
Der richtig cool, viel cooler als Garrett.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. September 2010)

Salve, 
sehr schöne und zahlreiche trails gibt es auch am Rotts-, Gall- und Finkenberg
Schön wurzelig u. feucht
Die An- und Abfahrt über den Tosmar, AT und Lerchenberg runden die Tour herrlich ab...

@pfädchen: für heute bin ich raus

LG, G-K-R in fremden Revieren


----------



## wunderkiste (10. September 2010)

...gerade bei youtube endeckt...    [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPeDc4ifgqc"]YouTube        - BergmÃ¶nch Imagefilm[/nomedia]


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. September 2010)

wg FRG-Pädken Befahrung durch GKR:

 am Mittwoch noch die Trails neu sortiert und geputz, gestern, vor deinem  eintreffen, noch extra duschen lassen. Klar das da Begeisterung auf kommt. Tkxs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marsepolani (10. September 2010)

Hier noch ein schnelles Video!
//www.taulard.net/video/id/787

bis bald im Wald 

Marsepolani


----------



## eisenarsch (10. September 2010)

mit ner klingel wären sie noch schneller


----------



## instinctless (11. September 2010)

Gibt de eig. die hobby mtb truppe aus badse noch? Iwie gibts de website wohl nicht mehr


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. September 2010)

Salve,
meinst Du das Team?

Das gibt es noch sehr erfolgreich

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. September 2010)

Wie's aussieht wurden heute Nacht meine beiden Bikes geklaut.

1. 
Specialized P. All Mountain Rahmen, rot

Rock Shox Tora 318 U-Turn, weiß, 2009er Modell

Avid Elixir R, 203er Scheiben, grau, 2009er Modell

Shimano XT Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Kurbel (alle 2005er Modell), XT Trigger (2009er Modell)

Nokon Schaltzüge, rot, 2009

Schwalbe Fat Albert

Specialized Laufräder, schwarz, rote Nabe vorn, schwarze hinten

Truvativ Vorbau, silber

Specialized Big Hit Lenker, 680mm, 31,8mm Klemmung, weiß

Specialized Sattelstütze











2.
Sunn Radical, braun, Größe "L", 2009er Modell, bike'n'style Aufkleber in orange auf dem Oberrohr, Oberrohr hat viele kleine Kratzer von den Schonern, links und rechts sogar kleine, blanke Stellen

X-Fusion Vector DH Dämpfer, Motopitcan Tuning, 450er Feder

RockShox Boxxer Wordcup, weiß

Hope Mono M4, 203mm Scheiben, schwarze Spider

Transition Temple Lite Direct Mount

Race Face Lenker Atlas FR Bar 785mm breit, 31,8mm Klemmung,  orange

Sram X.9 Trigger

Sram X0 Schaltwerk

Laufräder: hinten Hope Pro2 Nabe, vorn (glaube ich) Cannondale, Felgen laufen gerade, haben aber einige Dellen

Maxxis Minion 2.5, 42a Gummimischung

SDG Ifly Sattel, starke Gebrauchspuren

SDG Sattelstütze

Sattelklemme orange, 

Shimano Saint, 170er Kurbellänge, 38er Kettenblatt, gold

MRP G2 KeFü

Transition Stepdown Pedal, gold, links fehlt ein Pin
 
Bilder habe ich selbst leider noch keine gemacht, daher die aus der Ebay-Anzeige von dem Vorbesitzer:
Ebay-Anzeige


----------



## instinctless (11. September 2010)

das mit deinen bike ist ja voll ärgerlich.
standen sie drin oder draussen?
wohnst du zufällig in der oststadt?
kenne da einige leute deren räder sich auch verselbstständigt haben und alles in den letzten paar wochen.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. September 2010)

Wohne in Himmelsthür.
Die Räder standen in der Garage.


----------



## enemy111 (11. September 2010)

! 
ich werde defintiv meine augen aufhalten.
und erst gekauft am 6.august, wie ******* ist das denn! 
bei uns wurde neulich auch eingebrochen bzw. nachbarn, die aber im gleichen haus wie wir wohnen, 2,96 promille hatte der gute mann, meinte er würde hier wohnen.. da muss man echt schon angst kriegen:kotz:


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. September 2010)

Richtig *******! Hab das Rad gerade erst "eingeritten" und habe mich richtig wohl drauf gefühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (11. September 2010)

wolltest du nicht heute beim bautag in braunlage sein?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. September 2010)

Wollte ich, ja, hat aber leider nicht geklappt, stand gestern aber auch schon fest. Morgen wollten wir aber dafür nach Braunlage.. mal sehen, ob es klappt.


----------



## enemy111 (11. September 2010)

ohne bike?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. September 2010)

Ich wollt schon immer mal die Gondel runter nutzen 
Und Braunlage soll ja auch schön zum Wandern sein 

Ne im Ernst, wollte mir dann da eins leihen, wobei ich da eher weniger Lust drauf habe...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. September 2010)

oftmals werden die geklauten RÃ¤der dilettantisch umgespritzt und auf Schulen fÃ¼r 50 oder 100â¬ verkauft. Wenn Du Dein Rad in einer anderen Farbe in der Stadt entdeckst check die Bauteile ob das mit Deinem hinkommt.... und wenn ja, gleich auf die Fresse geben! Auch wer geklaute RÃ¤der kauft macht sich strafbar (habe ich bei TKKG gelernt)


----------



## waldhase (11. September 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Wohne in Himmelsthür.
> Die Räder standen in der Garage.




..schöne Schei...! In der Garage sind sie ja wenigstens über Hausratvers, abgesichert....wenn eine gute vorhanden ist.
Jetzt gibt es ja die erste Vers. die Fahrräder auch ausserhalb unbegrenzt und rund um die Uhr vers..
Ich halte natürlich auch die Augen auf, glaube aber nicht, dass diese Räder in heimischen Wäldern auftauchen.
vg.
wh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. September 2010)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass jemand die Bikes hier in unseren heimischen Wäldern ausführt, aber ich danke euch auf jeden Fall für eure Hilfe


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. September 2010)

Salve,
z.Z.steckt aber auch der Wurm drin
Das sind jetzt 3 MTBs aus dem Forum in 2 Wochen
Ich hoffe hier liest keiner von den Spitzbuben mit....
LG, G-K-R


----------



## oxysept (11. September 2010)

ich halte auch die Augen offen.
Hoffentlich übernimmt die Versicherung den Schaden oder besser noch, die Räder tauchen wieder auf!

Was ganz anderes:
Da ich fast täglich mit dem Metronom an der Motocross-Strecke vor Freden vorbeifahre habe ich eben mal etwas recherchiert 
und dieses Video [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owRku8_nDwo"]YouTube        - 2h Enduro MSC Freden 29.05.2010 CMS Clubmeisterschaft[/nomedia] gefunden.
Bestimmt Streckenabschnitt eignen sich bestimmt auch gut fürs Befahren mit dem mtb (?).


----------



## eisenarsch (12. September 2010)

Daniel ,ich werde die augen offen halten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hier liest der "Dieb" wohl mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wir  finden dich !!!


----------



## enemy111 (12. September 2010)

geile smiley´s ^^


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. September 2010)

Salve!
Die elan-Runde fällt heute aus, die MTBler sind heute auf Schlechtwetter
Wer nicht auf Schlechtwetter ist bitte mit Bild posten

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. September 2010)

und heute? Sonnenscheinrunde! am Nachmittag   noch einer ?


----------



## instinctless (15. September 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> oftmals werden die geklauten Räder dilettantisch umgespritzt und auf Schulen für 50 oder 100 verkauft. Wenn Du Dein Rad in einer anderen Farbe in der Stadt entdeckst check die Bauteile ob das mit Deinem hinkommt.... und wenn ja, gleich auf die Fresse geben! Auch wer geklaute Räder kauft macht sich strafbar (habe ich bei TKKG gelernt)



Da hat die TKKG leider Unsinn vermittelt.
Erfahrungsgemäß werden teure Bikes in Einzelteilen verkauft.
Ich kenne aber Leute aus HI die Leute kennen die widerum andere Leute kennen die für son Mist bekannt sind. Ich bräuchte mal ne Partlist dann würd ich in die Richtung mal meine Fühler ausstrecken.


Ich hab meine Bikes übrigens im Keller stehen aber selbst das ist mir nicht geheuer. Ich würd am liebsten ne dicke Brandschutztür einbauen.


----------



## instinctless (15. September 2010)

mir fällt da grad noch was zum thema diebstahl ein.
da die bikes ja nicht sichtbar in einer geschlossenen garage gestanden haben, muss ja jemand aus dem direktem nachbarschaftlichen umfeld an dem klau beteiligt sein. woher sollte der dieb sonst wissen das hinter tor 3 die geilen bikes stehen. ist im endeffekt wie mit bikes die aus kellern in mehrfamilienhäusern geklaut werden. in solche keller kommen i.d.r. keine fremden personen ergo muss jemand aus dem haus da mit drin stecken. deswegen stehen meine bikes auch nicht mit im radkeller sondern in meinem eigenen der dank meiner paranoia sogar videoüberwacht ist.

wäre übrens mal nen guter tip für alle garagenlagerer. bewegungsmelder in kombination mit nem rauchmelder. kost nicht viel ist leicht zu implementieren.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. September 2010)

Teileliste? Kannst du haben 
Auch ihr anderen dürft gerne mal reinschauen 
Einmal die PDF mit Teileliste (und wo ihr euch melden könnt, wenn ihr was findet) und noch mal zwei Bilder vom Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JesKacz (15. September 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> und heute? Sonnenscheinrunde! am Nachmittag  noch einer ?


 
Jo, werde heute gegen 16.45h in Itzum starten.

Nachdem ich am Woe mein neues Bike zum ersten Mal durch Hildeshiems Wälder geführt habe, nur auf den Autobahnen, werde ich heute mal die Trailtauglichgeikt prüfen.

Die Wald-Autobahnfahrt wahr übrigends... Die Crossmaxx ST rollen was das Zeug hält. Ausserdem ist das rattern der Nabe so schön, dass man garnicht treten möchte.. Die Lenkung ist schön direkt und ohne Beanstandungen zu händeln. Sram Gripshift... ein Traum, schneller kann man kaum schalten. Die Zwischengang Lösung bei dem vorderen drei Kettenblättern ist einfach clever...

Ich freue mich schon auf heute... ja ich bin ein bißchen verliebt..

Achja, ich habe seit Samstag "Rücken"... Ich muss mich erstmal an das Hardtail gewöhnen...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. September 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Achja, ich habe seit Samstag "Rücken"... Ich muss mich erstmal an das Hardtail gewöhnen...


Hihi, frag mal Dr. Bayer


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. September 2010)

...mein Rücken ist in Ordnung! Der Rest ist irgendwie kaputt. 
Ich verweise hier an meinen Doktor ..


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. September 2010)

gaaahhns ruhig, Jimi soschlimm is es noch nicht.






der Kollege hat ja bereits seinen Senf dazu gegeben


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. September 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> gaaahhns ruhig, Jimi soschlimm is es noch nicht.


Ja nee, is klar, ich meinte der Bayer hat doch eine weiße Rückenschule namens flash 


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


>





pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> der Kollege hat ja bereits seinen Senf dazu gegeben


Sowieso

PS: In der Länge (und der Höhe) liegt die Kraft: Tosmar, Roter, Tries, Gries, Tosmar waren heute die big points
@pfädchen: Dem Fleißigen (trailpfleger im 3. Lehrjahr) schien die Sonne, oder was? Sehr schön auch Dein fein geposteter


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Boschler u.ä. sind so.


Humor

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. September 2010)

wegens sonne:






Länge, Höhe ja 'ne is klar, aber kurz, knackig steil und tiiiiehhhfes Geläuf mit hoher Kadenz D: = wenig meter mit maximal Schweiss dass ist es


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. September 2010)

zu den Boschlern

nicht jeder weiß das es hinter'm Horizont noch weiter geht ...


----------



## waldhase (16. September 2010)

Ist heute Nachmittag einer mit dem 

 unterwegs?


----------



## JesKacz (16. September 2010)

@Günther

Danke für den Tipp! Ich habe es mal mit Sattel und Lenker verstellen versucht und siehe da, keine Probleme mehr.

@Jimi

Bei dem Doc bleibt man automatisch immer gesund. Ein Arztbesuch hätte wahrscheinlich fatale Folgen..

Trailtauglichkeit erfolgreich abgeschlossen und ebenfalls für gut befunden. Ein bisschen Eingewöhnungszeit geben wir uns noch, haben "wir" beschlossen. Nach anfänglichen Grip Problemen habe ich 0,5 Bar Luft abgelassen (aus den Reifen) und siehe da, Racing Ralph bietet jede Menge vom gesuchten Grip. Die Rolleigenschafften sind bombastisch, an die Beschleunigung muss ich mich erst noch etwas gewöhnen. Ganz klar, dieses Zweirad ist gebaut um nach vorne zu kommen, möglichst schnell.

edit: Wer ist mir gestern auf einem MTB in Marienburg von Richtung Tosmar in Richtung Itzum engegen gekommen, ohne zu grüßen? Ein kurzes Hallo reicht ja schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunderkiste (16. September 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Jo, werde heute gegen 16.45h in Itzum starten.



Schon aus dem Urlaub zurück? Oder noch gar nicht weg gewesen???
Fahre am WE selber ertsmal weg, danach können wir ne kleine Galgenberg-Runde drehen 



JesKacz schrieb:


> J
> Achja, ich habe seit Samstag "Rücken"... Ich muss mich erstmal an das Hardtail gewöhnen...



Könnte auch sein, das es nicht am Hardtail liegt, sondern der Zahn der Zeit an Dir genagt hat!?


----------



## JesKacz (16. September 2010)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Schon aus dem Urlaub zurück? Oder noch gar nicht weg gewesen???
> Fahre am WE selber ertsmal weg, danach können wir ne kleine Galgenberg-Runde drehen


 
Bin schon ne Woche wieder im Land. Geile Trails,  geile Bikes soweit das Auge reicht. Ich sage nur Finzbachklamm.... 1 Stunde Trailvergnügen in einer Alpenlandschaft die fast zu schön ist, schon fast kitschig.





wunderkiste schrieb:


> Könnte auch sein, das es nicht am Hardtail liegt, sondern der Zahn der Zeit an Dir genagt hat!?


 
Ey Du Sack, keinen Respekt vorm Alter wa?! 

Viel Spaß im Urlaub.

Melde Dich dann.


----------



## HangLoose (16. September 2010)

Suche eine 888 ata zum absenken. Wenn jemand etwas hört, bitte melden!

Greetz HangLoose


----------



## eisenarsch (16. September 2010)

das wetter nervt ,morgens im regen zur maloche strampeln und jetzt sonne  blöd und doof


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. September 2010)

Noch viel blöder: Rüsselpest. Sitze zu Hause.


----------



## Diekholzener (16. September 2010)

Hallo,

wollte mein Bike zur Inspektion bringen. Kann mir jemand einen Laden im Raum Hildesheim empfehlen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (16. September 2010)

Diekholzener schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mein Bike zur Inspektion bringen. Kann mir jemand einen Laden im Raum Hildesheim empfehlen ???



jepp fahr mal zum radkontor auf der kaiserstraße, gegenüber wico.
dort fragst du am besten nach janni und dem dann schöne grüße von flo.
ich warn ihn vorab schonmal vor damit er dich einordnen kann. sag ihm einfach du bist ausm ibc.


----------



## Diekholzener (16. September 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> jepp fahr mal zum radkontor auf der kaiserstraße, gegenüber wico.
> dort fragst du am besten nach janni und dem dann schöne grüße von flo.
> ich warn ihn vorab schonmal vor damit er dich einordnen kann. sag ihm einfach du bist ausm ibc.



Ja wollte aber wohl erst die erste Oktoberwoche los. Werde dort aber mal vorbeischauen. 

Vielen Dank für den Tip.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. September 2010)

aktuallisiert


waldhase schrieb:


> Ist heute Nachmittag einer mit dem
> 
> unterwegs?


----------



## instinctless (17. September 2010)

wenns halbwegs trocken ist werd ich mir morgen mal diese tour vornehmen

http://www.bikemap.net/route/49295

wer mit möchte kann sich gern melden.


----------



## Deadmau5 (17. September 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Wie's aussieht wurden heute Nacht meine beiden Bikes geklaut.
> 
> 1.
> Specialized P. All Mountain Rahmen, rot
> ...


 
AUTSCH,richtig ärgerlich!!! Das Sunn dürfte ja glaube ich das einzige sein das es hier in Hi gibt,oder?

Augen werden offen gehalten, vielleicht traut sich der Idiot ja mal damit hier auf die FR-Strecke...!!!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (17. September 2010)

Jep, dürfte das einzige Sunn sein, habe zumindest bisher noch keins in HI gesehen.


----------



## waldhase (19. September 2010)

Moin, werden heute wohl mal wieder den Galgenberg überradeln, vielleicht Koffeinstopp am Hofcafe, vielleicht sieht man sich!


@ Pädgen
Wieder keine Bachdurchfahrt


----------



## jaamaa (19. September 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Moin, werden heute wohl mal wieder den Galgenberg überradeln, vielleicht Koffeinstopp am Hofcafe, vielleicht sieht man sich!



War das jetzt nur mal ein Hinweis auf die Tatsache, dass du allein rumradeln willst oder ein Wink auf die Möglichkeit einer gemeinsamen Tour?


----------



## waldhase (19. September 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> War das jetzt nur mal ein Hinweis auf die Tatsache, dass du allein rumradeln willst oder ein Wink auf die Möglichkeit einer gemeinsamen Tour?



Mit "werden", meine ich die Kurzform von "werden wir".
Natürlich sind immer auch Gäste willkommen, wie bekannt fahren wir Sonntag ab 10.00 Uhr los.
Heute mit Besuch im Hofcafe, schon in der Sonne sitzen und Milchkaffee genießen.
Ich habe das Gefühl das die Anzahl der MTB-Reifenspuren zugenommen hat-oder?
Ansonsten noch schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. September 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl das die Anzahl der MTB-Reifenspuren zugenommen hat-oder?
> []



Das hat nur den Anschein, um den Tosmar herum sind Günther und ich die Trails heute doppelt gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (19. September 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Das hat nur den Anschein, um den Tosmar herum sind Günther und ich die Trails heute doppelt gefahren



Früher habe ich mich auch manchmal verfahren.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. September 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Früher habe ich mich auch manchmal verfahren.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. September 2010)

Hier verfährt sich keiner, Pädken suchen heißt das!
Mehrfach = Pädken einfahren

so wird das was.



überringends, der Griesbergtrail braucht pflege


----------



## waldhase (20. September 2010)

Auch der Weg zum Schlangenpfad (Galgenberg>>Börde) ist in EON-Schneise vollständig zugewachsen - bitte Buschmesser mitnehmen, ich hatte nur die kleine Säge dabei.
Allen noch eine schöne Woche.
WH.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. September 2010)

heute erst Pflicht-hm am Tosmar und dann flink und flach mit den Elanistas?


----------



## waldhase (21. September 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> heute erst Pflicht-hm am Tosmar und dann flink und flach mit den Elanistas?



Wann startet die Elanrunde?
Kann da jeder mitfahren?
Auch Flügelschwache wie ich?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. September 2010)

normal um 18.00
normal ja!
normal Flügelschwache ja!


----------



## waldhase (21. September 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> normal um 18.00
> normal ja!
> normal Flügelschwache ja!



Alles normal heute.


----------



## Ripgid (21. September 2010)

Schließt flügelschwach auch mtb'ler mit 18+ kg Rädern, zuviel federweg, zu breiten reifen und 1-fach Kurbel ein? Dann würde ich evtl. mitfahren... Wieviel hömmes und km macht ihr denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (21. September 2010)

Kannste auf jeden Fall packen 
Wobei mein Gerät der Wahl bei deren Touren eher ein Cyclocrosser wäre ^.^


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. September 2010)

Kommt immer darauf an, wie man Flügelschwach definiert. 
Bin dieses Jahr zwei mal mitgefahren und war zwei mal richtig platt. 
Aber nächstes Jahr wird alles besser. Bin seit dem 23.07.2010 Rauchfrei  und habe mir für nächstes Jahr fest vorgenommen öfter mitzufahren.


----------



## Ripgid (21. September 2010)

@chicken
gratulation.. bin vorhin noch spontan mitgefahren.. an manchen auffahrten hatte ich ganz schön zu kämpfen. Es hat teilweise einfach an schwung gefehlt, und den braucht mein pudel nunmal.. aber war insgesamt ne schöne runde ;-)


----------



## waldhase (21. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für eine schöne Elanrunde, ich war das erste Mal mit und muss sagen, es war eine schöne Runde, zum Schluss wäre ein Nachtsichtgerät hilfreich gewesen.
Es ist immer wieder interessant wie viele Biker es in der Nähe gibt (heute waren es 16).
Nacht.
WH.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. September 2010)

Salve!
Der Pudel ist aber auch ein Panzer
Auf dem einem trail wo ich versucht habe dran zu bleiben hast Du es ja auch ordentlich stauben lassen
Tja, wenn Masse hangabwärts rollt

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. September 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eine schöne Elanrunde


Bitte


waldhase schrieb:


> ich war das erste Mal mit


Einmal ist immer das erste Mal


waldhase schrieb:


> und muss sagen, es war eine schöne Runde, zum Schluss wäre ein Nachtsichtgerät hilfreich gewesen.


Wieso, hatte doch mein Rotlicht an, einfach dran bleiben bis in meine Garage


waldhase schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder interessant wie viele Biker es in der Nähe gibt (heute waren es 16).


Muss irgendwo ein Nest sein


waldhase schrieb:


> Nacht.
> WH.


Dito, viel Spaß unterm O2-Zelt

LG
G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (21. September 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Dito, viel Spaß unterm O2-Zelt
> 
> LG
> G-K-R



Wozu, wenn ich bergab nicht immer ausgebremst worden wäre......
Endlich auch der Ausgleich für Bayern!!!


----------



## enemy111 (21. September 2010)

19.10. - 23.10 in Winterberg!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. September 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wozu, wenn ich bergab nicht immer ausgebremst worden wäre......
> Endlich auch der Ausgleich für Bayern!!!


Hä? Höre gerade unterm O2-Zelt liegend dass die Roten das 3. Tor machen
LG, G-K-R-Ausbremser


----------



## waldhase (21. September 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hä? Höre gerade unterm O2-Zelt liegend dass die Roten das 3. Tor machen
> LG, G-K-R-Ausbremser



Und das 4te auch noch! 
Bayern siegt endlich auch wieder!


----------



## waldhase (21. September 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ausbremser



Du doch nicht.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (21. September 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> 19.10. - 23.10 in Winterberg!



Ich will auch! -.-'


----------



## eisenarsch (21. September 2010)

war das gerade eine Stimmungvolle heimfahrt  Vollmond ,dichter Nebel und ein kleiner abstecher durch den Wald


----------



## instinctless (22. September 2010)

fährt heute irgendjemand im laufe des tages ne runde? ich würde mich spontan mit einklinken.


----------



## JesKacz (22. September 2010)

War es das jetzt mit der Elan Runde für dieses Jahr?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (22. September 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> War es das jetzt mit der Elan Runde für dieses Jahr?


Salve!
Ja leider, ein nächstes Mal gibt es 2011
Übernächsten Di, 19.00, gibt es die Einzelkritik plus Trainingsplan für den Winter
Erscheinen ist Pflicht

Auch für Erstfahrer (WH)

LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JesKacz (22. September 2010)

Einzelkritik? Trainingsplan? Was ist da los?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (22. September 2010)

Na klar, das elan-Team fährt nächstes Jahr die Trans-Germany in der Teamwertung mit Und Du und Dein Renn-Hirsch seid dabei


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. September 2010)

Kleiner Tipp für die Kritik: Bergab kann man auch Zeit rausholen


----------



## waldhase (22. September 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Ja leider, ein nächstes Mal gibt es 2011
> Übernächsten Di, 19.00, gibt es die Einzelkritik plus Trainingsplan für den Winter
> Erscheinen ist Pflicht
> ...



Dienstag habe ich dienstliche Termine, bring mir bitte die Einzelkritik am 10.10.10 mit (und die Fotos von Jochen).
Am Sonntag will ich eine Tosmarrunde mit Kammtrail oberhalb der ICE-Trasse starten, dann irgendwie Richtung Funkturm und zurück zur legendären Baxmann Eiche, vielleicht gibt es ein paar Eingebohrene, die rein zufällig ähnliches vorhaben?!
VG.
WH.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (22. September 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Dienstag habe ich dienstliche Termine, bring mir bitte die Einzelkritik am 10.10.10 mit


Nicht nächsten, übernächsten Di! Wenn nein gibt es die Kritik hier von mir
Eigentlich fällt mir jetzt nichts ein! Bremst Du viel?


waldhase schrieb:


> (und die Fotos von Jochen).


 Haste nicht was Leichteres auf Lager


waldhase schrieb:


> Am Sonntag will ich eine Tosmarrunde mit Kammtrail oberhalb der ICE-Trasse starten, dann irgendwie Richtung Funkturm und zurück zur legendären Baxmann Eiche, vielleicht gibt es ein paar Eingebohrene, die rein zufällig ähnliches vorhaben?!
> VG.
> WH.


Schöne Runde Wenn Du unterwegs bist schlaf ich noch
Schauen wir mal

LG, G-K-R


----------



## JesKacz (22. September 2010)

@Waldhase: Wann soll es denn los gehen?


----------



## waldhase (22. September 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Nicht nächsten, übernächsten Di! Wenn nein gibt es die Kritik hier von mir
> Eigentlich fällt mir jetzt nichts ein! Bremst Du viel?



Nur wenn ich muss



Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Schöne Runde Wenn Du unterwegs bist schlaf ich noch
> Schauen wir mal
> 
> LG, G-K-R



Du brauchst doch keinen Schönheitsschlaf.


----------



## waldhase (22. September 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> @Waldhase: Wann soll es denn los gehen?



So ca. 10.00 - 11.00Uhr je nach Wetter.


----------



## instinctless (23. September 2010)

hallo,
hat einer von euch ne 160er oder 203er bremsscheibe übrig die er loswerden möchte. oder alternativ nen 160/160er adapter is/pm
brauche ich dringend fürs we.

nachricht bitte per mail oder pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. September 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> ....
> Am Sonntag will ich eine Tosmarrunde mit Kammtrail oberhalb der ICE-Trasse starten, dann irgendwie Richtung Funkturm und zurück zur legendären Baxmann Eiche, vielleicht gibt es ein paar Eingebohrene, die rein zufällig ähnliches vorhaben?!
> VG.
> WH.



Endpunkt Bäxmän ist damit klar, wo war gleich nochmal oberhalb?
ggf könnten wir uns etwas links davon treffen, falls sich das Zeitfenster geringfühgig schließt.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. September 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Endpunkt Bäxmän ist damit klar, wo war gleich nochmal oberhalb?
> ggf könnten wir uns etwas links davon treffen, falls sich das Zeitfenster geringfühgig schließt.



Links vor der Mitte oder daneben wech?
Würde Euch vllt. entgegen radeln (Start so 12h) um 15h geht es dann zum ersten Punktspiel


----------



## waldhase (23. September 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Endpunkt Bäxmän ist damit klar, wo war gleich nochmal oberhalb?



...oberhalb ist ein Trail, der am ehemaligen Lokal mit gewerblicher Vermietung von Räumen und Personal endet. Also in Diekholzen Richtung Westen, dann Süden und der Trail schließlich gen Osten. Haiberg- Hainholzberg o.s.. Und an der Straße dann Richtung Petze.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. September 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> ...oberhalb ist ein Trail, der am ehemaligen Lokal mit gewerblicher Vermietung von Räumen und Personal endet. Also in Diekholzen Richtung Westen, dann Süden und der Trail schließlich gen Osten. Haiberg- Hainholzberg o.s.. Und an der Straße dann Richtung Petze.


Salve!
Da muß noch mal ein local ran sonst landet Ihr im Nirwana
Den Haiberg oder auch shark-mountain gibt es nicht auf der nördl. Halbkugel
Hainholz ist ein Stadtteil von H ohne Berg

Ask local-Jimi

LG, G-K-R

PS: Zur Zeit ist Tosmarwoche: 3X drüber - 1X Gratis


----------



## waldhase (23. September 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Da muß noch mal ein local ran sonst landet Ihr im Nirwana
> Den Haiberg oder auch shark-mountain gibt es nicht auf der nördl. Halbkugel
> Hainholz ist ein Stadtteil von H ohne Berg
> ...



Das geht wohl aus, wie die Geschichte mit der Baxmann-Eiche(es wird Zeit, dass alle Berg anständig beschriftet sind):


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. September 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Das geht wohl aus, wie die Geschichte mit der Baxmann-Eiche:


Na da schau einer an
Frisieren die Brüder schon die Karten


Okay, die Berge (Hügelchen) gibt es: sie liegen nur nicht auf der Westrailstrecke die ich meine und wie ich sie Dir beschrieben hatte...
..die Baxmanneiche steht ganz wo anderes, da fehlte irgendwie ein Stück Wegbeschreibung in Deinem o.g. posting...
...egal, alle Wege führen nach BÄXMÄN´s tree...
...und es gilt pfädchens Grundgesetz: der Ziel ist der Weg

LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. September 2010)

alsooohh,
 start um 10-11, alle! irgendwo, aber hauptsache, rein in den HiW, grobe Richtung West, anschließen nach Süd, dort treffen wir nach einander oder zusammen auf jimi, der etwas später startete, weil er ja von Süd kommend, näher drann is. 
Treff ist, nach GKR, der Gigant des HiW, die Hügelchen dienen nur zum Reifen warmfahren oder so. 
Zeitfenster Mittach +/- ca. wenige Minuten, dann gemeinsames abrollen in den Gegenanstieg zum Bäxmän.



app Günther: die Feder ist die Härte, im ersten Hardcore Geländetest zuckte die Kette keinen mm aus der, von den Zähnchen, vorgegebenen Bahn !!!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. September 2010)

Westkamm ist das gestrichelte  zwischen Diekholzen/Eitzum  von Nordwest Richtung Südost (Wohlberg-Eichenberg auf deinem Ausschnitt)> Verlängerung führt auf G-Berg


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. September 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> alsooohh,
> start um 10-11, alle! irgendwo, aber hauptsache, rein in den HiW, grobe Richtung West, anschließen nach Süd, dort treffen wir nach einander oder zusammen auf jimi, der etwas später startete, weil er ja von Süd kommend, näher drann is.
> Treff ist, nach GKR, der Gigant des HiW, die Hügelchen dienen nur zum Reifen warmfahren oder so.
> Zeitfenster Mittach +/- ca. wenige Minuten, dann gemeinsames abrollen in den Gegenanstieg zum Bäxmän.



Danke für die Zusammen-Fassung, hätte selbige fast verloren



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> app Günther: die Feder ist die Härte, im ersten Hardcore Geländetest zuckte die Kette keinen mm aus der, von den Zähnchen, vorgegebenen Bahn !!!


Geht doch nix über solide Maschinenbauteile

LG, G-K-R

PS: Nur noch 3 Tage "Tosmar-Woche"


----------



## waldhase (23. September 2010)

...na dann bis Sonntag..(man spricht von leichten Regen).!
Nacht!
WH.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. September 2010)

@ alle vorredner:

meine Rede


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. September 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Westkamm ist das gestrichelte  zwischen Diekholzen/Eitzum  von Nordwest Richtung Südost (Wohlberg-Eichenberg auf deinem Ausschnitt)> Verlängerung führt auf G-Berg



Sehr gute Karte

Reiter müßte man sein....


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. September 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> alsooohh,
> start um 10-11, alle! irgendwo, aber hauptsache, rein in den HiW, grobe Richtung West, anschließen nach Süd, dort treffen wir nach einander oder zusammen auf jimi, der etwas später startete, weil er ja von Süd kommend, näher drann is.
> Treff ist, nach GKR, der Gigant des HiW, die Hügelchen dienen nur zum Reifen warmfahren oder so.
> Zeitfenster Mittach +/- ca. wenige Minuten, dann gemeinsames abrollen in den Gegenanstieg zum Bäxmän.




Hä?? Also fahren wir nun??


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. September 2010)

Ja, nur genaueres: wer wann wo ist noch ungeklärt.

Es sind noch 48h bis zum Start. Wir klären das, hier in aller Öffentlichkeit, mit der R&W Karte, als gemeinsame Basis. 

Überrrigendss, für Garmin gibts einen direkt Link und mit apemape läuft R&W auf Händies.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. September 2010)

morgen wird es ab mittag sehr nieselig, motiviert mich nicht wirklich.
heute eine ehr technische Runde am Galgenberg, falls noch jemand kommt, sonst gehts in den Finkenberg so ab 15.00


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. September 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


>


Salve, bin kurzfristig am AT zugestiegen: sind ua den Westtrail mit der singletrail Variante "Down to Diekholzen" gefahren, sehr schön
Pfädchen hat alles weggeräumt, der trail ist also frei... 
LG, GKR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (26. September 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve, bin kurzfristig am AT zugestiegen: sind ua den Westtrail mit der singletrail Variante "Down to Diekholzen" gefahren, sehr schön
> Pfädchen hat alles weggeräumt, der trail ist also frei...
> LG, GKR



Also dann können wir ja kommen. Der Wetterbericht ist nicht ganz einig ob wir nass werden oder nicht, aber die werden sich schon einigen. 
O


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. September 2010)

Benötigt jemand ncoh ne Gore Regenjacke farbe blau größe M
Hab grad im Keller aufgeräumt und sie entdeckt, wenig benutzt, 2 kleine äußere Macken
30eur, PM an mich
PS: eine graue Windjacke mit Fleace von innen größe XL kann auch noch erworben werden 15eur


----------



## instinctless (30. September 2010)

möchte heut jemand im laufe des tages bissel radeln und hat lust auf gesellschaft?


----------



## waldhase (30. September 2010)

Der Vorteil eines Revierbikes ist es halt auch an so einem schönen Tag das Revier zu kontrollieren - alles Bestens!





Und das Wetter wird am WE noch besser - vielleicht setzten wir den Plan vom letzten WE.....um.


----------



## JesKacz (30. September 2010)

@Waldhase

Ist das in dem Stück bei Ottbergen, neben der A7?


----------



## waldhase (30. September 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> @Waldhase
> 
> Ist das in dem Stück bei Ottbergen, neben der A7?



Ja, wenn du sagst Ottbergen liegt neben der A7.
VG.
WH.


----------



## oxysept (30. September 2010)

Bin heute morgen aufgebrochen den Elfas-Kammweg auszukundschaften.
Leider war dort nicht alles bestens:





Wenigstens hat sich anschließend das Radputzen richtig gelohnt .


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Oktober 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Und das Wetter wird am WE noch besser - vielleicht setzten wir den Plan vom letzten WE.....um.



Das erklärt warum ich Euch letztes WoEnd im Walde nicht gefunden habe


----------



## enemy111 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand von euch noch ein Sram X-9 Schaltwerk, Medium oder Short
oder ein komplettes Saint-Schaltset?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (1. Oktober 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Bin heute morgen aufgebrochen den Elfas-Kammweg auszukundschaften.
> Leider war dort nicht alles bestens:
> 
> 
> ...



tja diese tiefen furchen wurden vermutlich vorab von mountainbiker wüstlingen in die landschaft gezogen. der see im hinteren bereich rührt vermutlich von aushubarbeiten zum kickerbau.
immer diese biker, machen die ganze natur kaputt.


----------



## waldhase (1. Oktober 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Das erklärt warum ich Euch letztes WoEnd im Walde nicht gefunden habe



=isklar!

Ich wäre ja gekommen, habe aber die Klickbefestigung nicht unter die Gummistiefel bekommen.

Doch dieses WE wird alles besser!
Wann stehst du Sonntag auf??
Nicht das die ganze Herde schon durch ist wenn es bei dir los geht!







[URL=http://www.smileygarden.de]
	
[/URL]


----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. Oktober 2010)

Schiksal des allwetterfahrers, ich bleib drinnen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Oktober 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> =isklar!
> 
> Ich wäre ja gekommen, habe aber die Klickbefestigung nicht unter die Gummistiefel bekommen.
> 
> ...




Ich wollte mit Robert und seinem NOCH NICHT GEBRAUCHTEN NEUEN Radl Sonntag eigentlich eine Runde ziehen... muss nur gegen 14h wieder in der Halle sein um meine geprellte, gar angebrochene Rippe gänzlichst zu ruinieren!


----------



## waldhase (2. Oktober 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit Robert und seinem NOCH NICHT GEBRAUCHTEN NEUEN Radl Sonntag eigentlich eine Runde ziehen... muss nur gegen 14h wieder in der Halle sein um meine geprellte, gar angebrochene Rippe gänzlichst zu ruinieren!



Wann wollt Ihr los?
Baxmann-Eiche?
Oder?

P.S.: Lass das mit der Halle, auch du kaum zu ersetzten bist!!!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. Oktober 2010)

Das steht noch in den Sternen... ist Dir aufgefallen das die Pferde, die Du lustigerweise Deinem Beitrag eingefügt hast, aussehen als ob sie Blähungen hätten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (2. Oktober 2010)

Was mich an den Pferden viel mehr verwirrt ist, das sie nicht von der Stelle kommen, obwohl sie rennen, als hätten sie Wespen im Arsch (daher vielleicht auch die Blähungen?)...


----------



## waldhase (2. Oktober 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Was mich an den Pferden viel mehr verwirrt ist, das sie nicht von der Stelle kommen, obwohl sie rennen, als hätten sie Wespen im Arsch (daher vielleicht auch die Blähungen?)...





Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Das steht noch in den Sternen... ist Dir aufgefallen das die Pferde, die Du lustigerweise Deinem Beitrag eingefügt hast, aussehen als ob sie Blähungen hätten??



Alles für mehr Vortrieb...................

.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. Oktober 2010)

ist ein Veterinär anwesend... bitte!


----------



## eisenarsch (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich war zeuge von regelrechten "Jagdszenen" auf dem Truppenübungsplatz  Die Cops jagten 2 Affen auf Enduros ,unterstützt wurden sie von einem Hubschrauber.Einen hätten sie beinahe gepackt ,der Depp hat sie im Unterholz verdrückt.Wie die Jagd ausging weiß ich nicht


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. Oktober 2010)

Wunderbar, dann weiß ich jetzt auch, warum bei meiner Durchreise vorhin der Heli am kreisen war und sämtliche Fußgänger wie angewurzelt im Weg rumstanden, während sie in den Himmel stierten.


----------



## eisenarsch (3. Oktober 2010)

menno ,leider habe ich dich nicht gesehen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Oktober 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Ich war zeuge von regelrechten "Jagdszenen" auf dem Truppenübungsplatz  Die Cops jagten 2 Affen auf Enduros ,unterstützt wurden sie von einem Hubschrauber.Einen hätten sie beinahe gepackt ,der Depp hat sie im Unterholz verdrückt.Wie die Jagd ausging weiß ich nicht



Salve!
Dramatische Szenen Mit den Moto-Bikern wärst Du doch alleine fertig geworden
Uns haben an der Tidexener Höhe nur imaginäre Wildschweine gejagt; gesehen haben wir sie nicht, aber ich weiss, sie waren da

@jimi: Was macht die Rippe?



turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Wunderbar, dann weiß ich jetzt auch, warum bei meiner Durchreise vorhin der Heli am kreisen war und sämtliche Fußgänger wie angewurzelt im Weg rumstanden, während sie in den Himmel stierten.



Ihr ward auch unterwegs? Das ist ja schon fast RUDELBILDUNG

War/Ist aber auch zu schön, das Wetterchen


@WH THX for snapshots
LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Oktober 2010)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Ich war zeuge von regelrechten "Jagdszenen" auf dem Truppenübungsplatz  Die Cops jagten 2 Affen auf Enduros ,unterstützt wurden sie von einem Hubschrauber.Einen hätten sie beinahe gepackt ,der Depp hat sie im Unterholz verdrückt.Wie die Jagd ausging weiß ich nicht



Achtung Vorsicht Obacht dortselbst!
 da gibts hin und wieder auch Männchen mit Grasbüschel auf dem Kopf, verschmierten Gesichtern und Ratattatas, die neonbunte Flecken auf grünschwarzen Fleckenanzügen machen 

Ich dachte die BW hätte die alle mit genommen 

wenn dann die Nummer noch mit den Helis und Quads kommt
glaub ich entgültig ich bin im Film



Wetter war schön, Tochter übte Lenkdrachen und Papa sonnte die überdehnten Sehnen auf dem Stoppelfeld am Finkenberg!


----------



## waldhase (3. Oktober 2010)

@Günther
THX für die spontane Führung und für den gut organisierten Heimatvortrag auf der Welfenhöhe. Wie du das wieder so schnell hinbekommen hast.....alle Achtung.
VG.
WH.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Oktober 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> @Günther
> THX für die spontane Führung


Gerne


waldhase schrieb:


> und für den gut organisierten Heimatvortrag auf der Welfenhöhe.



u.a. Bayerleins Schule


waldhase schrieb:


> Wie du das wieder so schnell hinbekommen hast.....alle Achtung.
> VG.
> WH.


War ja alles in meinem Wohnzimmer quasi

LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. Oktober 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> @jimi: Was macht die Rippe?



Werden Rippchen mit Speck!! Handball spielen mit den Dingern war eine saudoofe Idee!!!
Habe den Rest der Woche Urlaub und will morgen und Mittwoch (und den Rest der Woche) meine Ausdauer fördern!
Wer hat Bock?? Morgen evtl. recht früh... in den Nebel (Gorillas im Nebel?)


----------



## 1298ep (5. Oktober 2010)

Heute um 19.00 Elanettentreffen im Potters. Da wollen wir mal sehen, ob die nur mit dem Rad umegehen können, oder auch mit


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Oktober 2010)

Radler decken auf: Neues Großprojekt der Deutschen Bundesbahn "Breinum 21"! Noch oberirdisch... Der Bahnhof der Zukunft!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Oktober 2010)

Salve!
Sehr gut
Das ist mal ein interessanter Lösungsansatz Die Zukunft liegt in der Renaissance der Niedersächsischen Almetalbahn

PS: Schön war es auf den Höhen heute: Hammer&Gries&Stein, super

LG, G-K-R


----------



## JesKacz (8. Oktober 2010)

Falls morgen jemand Lust hat mit mir Rehe wecken zu gehen. Ich werde morgen gegen 8.30h in Itzum starten. Dann gehts über den Brockenblick - Innerste Tal - Bünte - Golfplatz - Badse - Gries - Tosmar - zurück. Ca. 2,50 - 3  Std. ca. 800 - 1000 Hm. Allerdings kaum Trails, leider.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Oktober 2010)

... trailtechnisch kannst Du da schon etwas machen.


----------



## JesKacz (8. Oktober 2010)

Brockenblick, ok. Bünte, Golfplatz bin ich trailtechnisch unwissend. Badse ein wenig, ich komme vom meist vom Gildeweg. Gries fahre ich erst die Schleife unterhalb vom Turm um dann zum Turm hoch zu fahren über den Asphaltweg. dann kehre ich logischer weise um und fahre zurück zu der Kurve wo man rechts Richtung Tosmar fahren kann. Gibt es dort Trails? Ich kenne am Grie nur die Variante ca. 200 Meter vorm Turm links und dann die kleine Rampe hoch. Allerdings war mir der Teil danach letztes Mal, vor gut 2 Monaten zu sehr mit Brennkraut verwuchert. Ja, nenn mich eine Memme. 
Ist der Canyon Trail befahrbar?


----------



## rODAHn (10. Oktober 2010)

Canyon-Trail ist befahrbar!
...bis vor 2 Wochen gab es da aber auch noch ein großes Brennesselfeld.
(Kann man aber umfahren)


----------



## waldhase (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde, war das nicht ein herrlicher Radlertag, super Wetter, nette Begleitung so macht das Radeln spaß.
Wer rein zufällig von unserer heutigen Tour KM + HM hat...zu meiner Orientierung bitte melden.
VG.
WH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (10. Oktober 2010)

Super Tour, danke an den Organisator. 
Danke auch an alle Mitradler. 
Gruss Marc


----------



## --->freak<--- (10. Oktober 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/755991

wem das bild gefällt bitte mal gefällt mir anklicken  das bild ist auf dem besten wege das foto der woche zu werden und da zählt momentan jeder klick 

danke schon mal im vorraus- insofern jemand gefällt mir klickt


----------



## Blaah (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo leute 

Letzen freitag ( wurde mir zwischen 8 uhr und 11.30 mein Bergamont Big Air vom "fahrrad parkplatz" der Schwesternschule des st.Bernward krankenhauses gegenüber des Gefängnisses gestohlen ...

Es ist ein freerider und relativ auffällig .

Bergamont Big Air
Weiß - Lila
Pink eloxierte felgen
rockshox Domain ( weiß )
Fox Dämpfer ...

Falls es irgentjemand irgentwo sehen sollte bitte hinweise an mich weitergeben ...
ich wäre euch sehr dankbar


----------



## Molo (10. Oktober 2010)

ich hab ein weiss/lila Big Air am Thega gesehen
letzten Dienstag oder mittwoch. Oder meinstdu den Freitag vor 3 tagen?


----------



## Blaah (10. Oktober 2010)

da saß ich noch drauf 

ich mein den freitag vor 2 tagen 

also freitag den 8.10. 

grüße


----------



## oxysept (11. Oktober 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wer rein zufällig von unserer heutigen Tour KM + HM hat...zu meiner Orientierung bitte melden.



Vielen Dank auch von mir für die schöne Tour von gestern!
Nach meinem Handy und MagicMaps sind es ca. 32,5 km und etwa 550-600 Hm gewesen.

@ --->freak<--- schönes Foto ; was ist denn mit den Exif-Daten passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (11. Oktober 2010)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Brockenblick, ok. Bünte, Golfplatz bin ich trailtechnisch unwissend. Badse ein wenig, ich komme vom meist vom Gildeweg. Gries fahre ich erst die Schleife unterhalb vom Turm um dann zum Turm hoch zu fahren über den Asphaltweg. dann kehre ich logischer weise um und fahre zurück zu der Kurve wo man rechts Richtung Tosmar fahren kann. Gibt es dort Trails? Ich kenne am Grie nur die Variante ca. 200 Meter vorm Turm links und dann die kleine Rampe hoch. Allerdings war mir der Teil danach letztes Mal, vor gut 2 Monaten zu sehr mit Brennkraut verwuchert. Ja, nenn mich eine Memme.
> Ist der Canyon Trail befahrbar?



Der TRail links vorm Gr Turm ist definitiv unfahrbar. Da kommst du maximal mit nem Trecker oder nem Harvester durch. Ich musste auch umkehren. War vor gut einer Woche dort.


----------



## enemy111 (11. Oktober 2010)

" *Mir und 35 anderen Benutzern* gefällt dieses Bild."

.. wie viele hast du denn schon mittlerweile angeheuert benni ?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Oktober 2010)

Blaah schrieb:


> Hallo leute
> 
> Letzen freitag ( wurde mir zwischen 8 uhr und 11.30 mein Bergamont Big Air vom "fahrrad parkplatz" der Schwesternschule des st.Bernward krankenhauses gegenÃ¼ber des GefÃ¤ngnisses gestohlen ...
> 
> ...



du bist der 3. oder x. seit diesem Sommer!
 freerider + Schwesternschule = poser?

 Emmel oder Flohmarkt haben StattRÃ¤der fÃ¼r 20-30â¬ = 1x DH Mantel



+ja, wenn ich es sehe, hast du das Rad zurÃ¼ck.


app. freak +1


----------



## anne waffel (11. Oktober 2010)

Blaah schrieb:


> Hallo leute
> 
> Letzen freitag ( wurde mir zwischen 8 uhr und 11.30 mein Bergamont Big Air vom "fahrrad parkplatz" der Schwesternschule des st.Bernward krankenhauses gegenüber des Gefängnisses gestohlen ...
> 
> ...



@ Blaah, bitte poste es doch zusätzlich noch HIER: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185240&highlight=gestohlene+bikes

Viel Glück!

Anne...Freund und Helfer


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Oktober 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> Der TRail links vorm Gr Turm ist definitiv unfahrbar. Da kommst du maximal mit nem Trecker oder nem Harvester durch. Ich musste auch umkehren. War vor gut einer Woche dort.


Falscher Ansatz
Wer Brennesseln und gelockerten Waldboden mag ist auf dem trail richtig
Bin am Do. u. Sa. letzter Woche rauf u. runter gefahren, hier der Videobeweis
Der untere Teil ist auch im besseren Zustand und der Querungstrail zur Zeche runter ist einfach klasse...
Also auf, fahrt die Nesseln u. Hügelchen platt...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. Oktober 2010)

--->freak<--- schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/755991
> 
> wem das bild gefällt bitte mal gefällt mir anklicken  das bild ist auf dem besten wege das foto der woche zu werden und da zählt momentan jeder klick
> 
> danke schon mal im vorraus- insofern jemand gefällt mir klickt



Glückwunsch zum foto der Woche


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. Oktober 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Der untere Teil ist auch im besseren Zustand und der Querungstrail zur Zeche runter ist einfach klasse...
> Also auf, fahrt die Nesseln u. Hügelchen platt...
> 
> LG, G-K-R



genau  wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Pfad 

@oxysep darf man eine Vermutung hegen, wenn sich auf Wege oder
Abzweigungen, eine Großkolonie von gleichartigen Nesseln breitmacht?


----------



## albertschweizer (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

So gebe ich auch mal hier meinen senf ab.
habe mir gedacht, frage ich erstmal die Hildesheimer:

will mein Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 modell 2009 verkaufen! Gr. L

hat jemand interesse? dann schreibt mich gerne mal an, hier nochmal meine mail add:

[email protected]

Grüße aus der nachbarschaft..


----------



## oxysept (13. Oktober 2010)

pfädcheninder schrieb:


> @oxysep darf man eine Vermutung hegen, wenn sich auf Wege oder
> Abzweigungen, eine Großkolonie von gleichartigen Nesseln breitmacht?



Irgendwie weiß ich gerade nicht was Du von mir möchtest; verstehe Deine Frage nicht .

Möchtest Du wissen warum sich Brennnesseln gerne auf/an Wegen und Abzweigungen breit machen? 
--> gutes Lichtangebot und gute Stickstoffversorgung; Brennnesseln sind Stickstoffzeigerpflanzen und außerdem Pionierpflanzen

Oder möchtest Du andeuten ("Vermutung hegen"), dass die Nesseln dort so zahlreich wachsen weil viele Menschen an Wegen/Abzweigungen pinkeln? 
--> Harnstoff enthält viel Stickstoff

???


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. Oktober 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Irgendwie weiß ich gerade nicht was Du von mir möchtest; verstehe Deine Frage nicht .
> 
> Möchtest Du wissen warum sich Brennnesseln gerne auf/an Wegen und Abzweigungen breit machen?
> --> gutes Lichtangebot und gute Stickstoffversorgung; Brennnesseln sind Stickstoffzeigerpflanzen und außerdem Pionierpflanzen
> ...


Salve!
Unser pfädchenfinder ist ein Freund der verschlungenden Pfade und Worte
Hier mal wieder ein schönes Beispiel
Deine Interpretation gefällt mir ebenso
(MTB) Fahrkultur und (MTB) Wortwitz schliessen sich also nicht aus sondern sind kohärnet....
In diesem Sinne allen eine kultivierte witzige Fahrt

LG, G-K-R

PS: Melde mich ab in die östliche norddeutsche Tiefebene (MTBfreieZone)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. Oktober 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> ...
> --> gutes Lichtangebot und gute Stickstoffversorgung; Brennnesseln sind Stickstoffzeigerpflanzen und außerdem Pionierpflanzen
> ....
> ???



Ich dachte nur, dass die signifikante Häufung dieser "Großkolonie von gleichartigen Nesseln" auf eine human induzierte Ausbringung hinweisen könnte oder ists doch nur Wildschwein-Harnstoff

überringends, Günther, grüss das Watt!


----------



## oxysept (13. Oktober 2010)

etwas offtopic, bitte Hirn ausschalten:
Um die Auswirkungen der Nesseln (von Quallen) zu unterbinden soll es helfen auf die befallenen Hautstellen zu urinieren - hat was mit dem Ammoniak im Urin zu tun.
Ob das auch bei Brennnesseln wirkt?  Wäre dann ja quasi ein Teufelskreis:
Nessel sticht -> urinieren -> N-Eintrag -> mehr Nesseln -> mehr Stiche ...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. Oktober 2010)

Okay, es sind also nicht die Grünröcke sonder die Schwarzkittel,
die versuchen auf den bei Fräsarbeiten verbrannten Rüssel zu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bei Videobeweis gibts 

off T End


----------



## instinctless (14. Oktober 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Falscher Ansatz
> Wer Brennesseln und gelockerten Waldboden mag ist auf dem trail richtig
> Bin am Do. u. Sa. letzter Woche rauf u. runter gefahren, hier der Videobeweis
> Der untere Teil ist auch im besseren Zustand und der Querungstrail zur Zeche runter ist einfach klasse...
> ...



wo ist der rest vom video? es endet dort wo die nesseln anfangen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. Oktober 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> wo ist der rest vom video? es endet dort wo die nesseln anfangen



Salve!
Dat lag an der suboptimalen Ausstattung: Digicam in der rechten Hand auf den Lenkergestützt;-) Die lange Sequenz mit dem Gewackel wollte ich Euch nicht zumuten... 
LG GKR


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. Oktober 2010)

...ist das nicht auch das Teilstück nach dem Nesseltrail gewesen?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. Oktober 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...ist das nicht auch das Teilstück nach dem Nesseltrail gewesen?



Salve!
 Yeah, es geht doch nix über Ortskenntnis
LG, GKR ganz flach


----------



## tanchoplatinum (18. Oktober 2010)

Trails um Warzen, MTB Enduro Race

Wann : am 24.10.2010

Treffpunkt:  Alfeld / Liebigstraße

Anmeldung: ab 9 Uhr

Start ca: 10 Uhr

Startgeld: 12 Euro, Mittagessen

Gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter wir fahren ja schließlich Enduro!!

Anfahrtsplan: Link im Anhang, aus Norden und Süden über die B 3 bis Limmer und dann ins Gewerbegebiet

Zugelassen sind 40 Fahrer. Teilnahmebestätigung bitte an [email protected]

Gefahren wird gemeinsam eine ca.20 km Runde mit 5-7 Sonderprüfungen, die natürlich einige Highlights beinhalten. Da will ich aber nicht zu viel verraten !!!
Zeitmessung erfolgt nur auf den Sonderprüfungen, die Verbindungsetappen werden in der Gruppe gefahren und sind ohne Zeitmessung. Die Zeit der Sonderprüfungen wird mit einem Transpondersystem gestoppt, diese werden dann am Ende ausgelesen.

Info´s gibts bei mir:                [email protected]

Anfahrtsplan gibt es per e-mail


----------



## waldhase (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe gerade dieses Nasenfahrrad im Nettlinger Wald gefunden. Vielleicht hat es jemand bei unserer 10.10.10-Tour verloren oder ....!
Schick mir ein PN.

P.S. Der Wald lädt zum radeln ein...!
Viel Spaß und VG.
WH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (22. Oktober 2010)

ja das stimmt. kommende woche habe ich urlaub und dann werde ich hameln näher erkunden


----------



## rODAHn (22. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich wollte morgen den Kammweg vom Ith unsicher machen...
War die letzten Tage einer da? ...alles "befahrbar" ?


----------



## oxysept (22. Oktober 2010)

Letztes Jahr im Herbst war der Weg bis auf einige quer liegende Bäume frei.
Durchgängig befahrbar ist der Weg allerdings nicht, da er teilweise stark verblockt ist.





Viel Spaß morgen, kann leider nicht mitkommen !


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (23. Oktober 2010)

Da isses!


----------



## tisch (23. Oktober 2010)

sehr schön

P.S. ist morgen noch jemand am galgenberg? sah ja heute recht gut vom wetter aus... hoffentlich morgen auch.


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Oktober 2010)

Na endlich, jetzt sind wir hier schon im thread gut 4 fahrer mit nem Ion, Freak hat sein ja leider verkauft.

Schreib noch mal wegen morgen ob und wann du kommst!

Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. Oktober 2010)

Schick


----------



## Harvester (24. Oktober 2010)

morgen (bzw nacher) jemand bei der (Nicolai-)Enduro-Tour von Alfeld aus dabei?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Oktober 2010)

Sport ist Mord...(donnerstägliches Trainingsergebnis)


Ich habe noch nie mein eigenes Bein fotografiert aber das musste einfach sein!! Mal sehen wie das Ding morgen nach dem heutigem Punktspiel ausschaut!?


----------



## average.stalker (24. Oktober 2010)

vorsicht, die Fische wollen beissen!


----------



## trailking84 (24. Oktober 2010)

heut ist am galgenberg so gegen eins wieder terror...wer mag noch hoch kommen???


----------



## enemy111 (24. Oktober 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Da isses!


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Oktober 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> morgen (bzw nacher) jemand bei der (Nicolai-)Enduro-Tour von Alfeld aus dabei?



Nein leider nicht, muss auf miene kleine aufpassen, daniel und co, sind vorhin um kurz vor 10 abgehauen, werden ca 20leute sein


----------



## CrunchRyder (24. Oktober 2010)

Galgenberg? Wann Wo Wie ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Oktober 2010)

nein in den Warzener Bergen um Alfled herum


----------



## oxysept (24. Oktober 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> morgen (bzw nacher) jemand bei der (Nicolai-)Enduro-Tour von Alfeld aus dabei?



Ein paar Bilder vom heutigen Tag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. Oktober 2010)

Sieht nach Spass aus  Schade, dass ich nicht dabei war


----------



## eisenarsch (25. Oktober 2010)

moin moin
ich hatte auch meinen spaß 






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
hier spielte mal die army ,jetzt holt sich die natur alles zurück 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. Oktober 2010)

Ist das oberhalb der Gordon Barracks? (Großer Platz mit "umgefallenen Schiffen")


----------



## eisenarsch (25. Oktober 2010)

ja aber Schiffe gibt es da keine


----------



## FloPe (25. Oktober 2010)

Guten Tag, bin neu hier im Forum und aus Hildesheim. Wollt mich mal kurz vorstellen 
Also bin der Florian, bin junge 16  
Habe jetzt seit heute das Cube Aim '11. Vorher hatte ich nen "Baumarkt", daher das "schlechte" Rad als Einstieg. 
Ja, also fange jetzt erst an so richtig mit dem Mountainbike fahren. Mit dem alten Bike hat's sogar immer Spaß gemacht. Werde vllt die Woche mal mit dem Neuen raus fahren 
Bin meistens so aufm Rotzberg und im Hildesheimer Wald unterwegs !
Grüße


----------



## eisenarsch (25. Oktober 2010)

willkommen flo
viel spaß mit dem neuen bike ,pass gut drauf auf


----------



## FloPe (25. Oktober 2010)

vielen dank  
hab auch schön nen neues schloss geholt


----------



## albertschweizer (25. Oktober 2010)

HUHU!

Hat ein Hildesheimer interesse an einem Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 von 2009... einfach mal melden ..


grüße


----------



## enemy111 (25. Oktober 2010)

FloPe schrieb:


> Guten Tag, bin neu hier im Forum und aus Hildesheim. Wollt mich mal kurz vorstellen
> Also bin der Florian, bin junge 16
> Habe jetzt seit heute das Cube Aim '11. Vorher hatte ich nen "Baumarkt", daher das "schlechte" Rad als Einstieg.
> Ja, also fange jetzt erst an so richtig mit dem Mountainbike fahren. Mit dem alten Bike hat's sogar immer Spaß gemacht. Werde vllt die Woche mal mit dem Neuen raus fahren
> ...




wo wohnst du? gerne auch pn. 

wohne an der waldquelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (26. Oktober 2010)

Willkommen Flo 

Und wie eisenarsch schon sagte, pass gut auf die Kiste auf! Wurden in letzter Zeit viele Bikes in HI entwendet... (unter anderem auch meine beiden -.-)


----------



## tisch (26. Oktober 2010)

auch ein wilkommen von mir


----------



## FloPe (26. Oktober 2010)

vielen Dank


----------



## Harvester (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich war heute mal in Lübbrechtsen und hab mein Bike vorgestellt. Ich hatte vor kurzem nen kleinen Riss in der Schweißnaht der Dämpferaufnahme gefunden
Wenn ich mal die Kohle zusammen hab dann kommt da was rüber geschweißt und gut is. Da war ein geschäftiges Treiben, vor Langeweile gehen die Jungs nicht ein


----------



## enemy111 (27. Oktober 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal in Lübbrechtsen und hab mein Bike vorgestellt. Ich hatte vor kurzem nen kleinen Riss in der Schweißnaht der Dämpferaufnahme gefunden
> Wenn ich mal die Kohle zusammen hab dann kommt da was rüber geschweißt und gut is. Da war ein geschäftiges Treiben, vor Langeweile gehen die Jungs nicht ein



garantie abgelaufen?


----------



## eisenarsch (27. Oktober 2010)

hat sascha etwa gepfuscht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag nur Nicolai Trombone...... wisst ihr wie alt das is? 
Erste Hausnummer von Volker waren 300-350 Tacken......
Und nachdem ich heute ne neue Kassette + Kette montiert habe kracht es in der Schaltung immernoch 
Sollte jemand noch nen Shimano Schaltwerk rumliegen haben könnte ich damit die nächste Fehlerquelle ausschliessen.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (30. Oktober 2010)

Morgen geht's mit Timo nach WiBe, noch jemand da?


----------



## Ripgid (30. Oktober 2010)

Er treibt wieder sein Unwesen auf dem Galgenberg:

http://250kb.de/vDlaHQk


----------



## instinctless (30. Oktober 2010)

der is aber groß o0



Ripgid schrieb:


> Er treibt wieder sein Unwesen auf dem Galgenberg:
> 
> http://250kb.de/vDlaHQk


----------



## tisch (30. Oktober 2010)

och nööööö
P.S. steht auch irgendwo der rest der flotte oder wird hier noch von hand gesägt?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (31. Oktober 2010)

Auf dem Galgenberg also auch schon wieder  Habe gestern erst die jämmerlichen Reste zwischen Söhrer Forsthaus und Diekholzen begutachtet  
In dem kleinen Wäldchen bei Adensen hat er auch gewütet, der Trail am Waldrand ist nicht einmal mehr ansatzweise zu erkennen. 
Im Deister ist das nicht so schlimm, wäre mir zumindest nicht aufgefallen. Werde heute aber mal darauf achten, wenn ich zum Annaturm hochkurbel (gibt sauleckeren Kuchen da! )


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (31. Oktober 2010)

Das wars mit Annaturm, Bye bye Kuchen  keine Lust den Taucheranzug auszupacken.


----------



## waldhase (31. Oktober 2010)

Das war ja mal eine Ansammlung von Biker in Salze, ich schätze 40 waren es sicher. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht und neue Trails habe ich auch noch kennengelernt 
Vielen Dank für die Einladung!
Die Sonne lacht, wer noch nicht im Wald war - raus!
VG.
WH.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. Oktober 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Das wars mit Annaturm, Bye bye Kuchen  keine Lust den Taucheranzug auszupacken.


Salve!

Trau Dich 
Bin heute morgen um 9.00 aufgebrochen um hier mitzufahren!
Die paar Tropfen von oben fielen nicht ins Gesicht
Über schöne trails ging es; hatte am Ende 60 km und 1100hm auf der Uhr
Leckeren Kuchen gab es allerdings nicht
LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (31. Oktober 2010)

das hört sich gut an, gab es neue Varianten? nach dem derzeitigen Reha radeln (max 12 km höchster Punkt Fberg) sollte spannende, noch nie dagewesene Touren folgen, hoffentlich noch in 2010.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (31. Oktober 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> das hört sich gut an, gab es neue Varianten? nach dem derzeitigen Reha radeln (max 12 km höchster Punkt Fberg) sollte spannende, noch nie dagewesene Touren folgen, hoffentlich noch in 2010.



Wie Reha, gab es Verschleiß am gestählten Körper?
Gute Besserung und auf baldige gemeinsame Touren. 
WH.

P.S.: Nächsten Samstag das Gebiet zwischen Ottbergen (Westen) und Luttrum (Osten) meiden, die Grünröcke ballern auf alles was sich bewegt.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. Oktober 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Reha radeln (max 12 km höchster Punkt Fberg)



 Auch die Atempfade wollen entdeckt werden
Du machst doch sonst immer alles frei
Oder macht der Muskel zu
Egal, aufs Rad und die Verhärtungen u.ä. sauber raus fahren...
..das geht, frag mal Doc Jimi, ok, der raucht unterstützend immer so nen Kraut
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...
Gute Besserung i.j.F.
LG, G-K-R

PS:[ame="http://vimeo.com/16364282"]Hier[/ame] das BadseCo-Racing-Team & Friends


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (31. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht sollte ich öfter meine E-Mails lesen, dann wäre ich heute auch in Badse gewesen. So gab es nur eine Küchenbesichtigung. ...mehr Glück beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## MasterAss (31. Oktober 2010)

40 Leute? Ist ja mal voll ätzend ...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (31. Oktober 2010)

Tisch und ich waren heute in Lage, war extrem gut (bis auf seinen Sturz). Habe gehört in HI soll es geregnet haben?! Wir hatten Sonne pur! Videos folgen, wenn die Aufnahmen gut geworden sind.


----------



## tisch (31. Oktober 2010)

war heute mit daniel in braunlage... bestes wetter für den anfang der saison 2011!!!
öhm... mist wir habens ja immernoch 2010 :-(  
wetter war so als hätte wirs noch längst nicht november. strahlender sonnenschein schön warm und bis auf teile des dh und northshore recht trocken. 

greetz ein mit kaputtem handgelenk geschädiegter timo


----------



## FloPe (31. Oktober 2010)

Heute Nachmittag war in Hildesheim auch seehr schönes Wetter. 
War, nachdem ich ausgeschlafen hatte, nen bissel aufm Galgenberg unterwegs 
Schöne Strecke für mich gefunden^^ Nur "nervig" , dass so viele Spaziergänger unterwegs waren


----------



## pfädchenfinder (31. Oktober 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ...u.ä. sauber raus fahren...
> ..das geht, frag mal Doc Jimi, ok, der raucht .....
> Gute Besserung i.j.F.
> LG, G-K-R



schöne Bilder (mit unter dem Laub Hexenpanikspeed), rauchen hilft nicht, nur mönchgeprüfte orale Starkhopfen Flüssignahrung. 
nach der CT des Sprunggelenks meinte der Radiologe: wie lange wollen Sie noch darauf rumlaufen, haben Sie schon mal über eine Protese nach gedacht. $$ weichei.

wie sagt der Hase, bis bald im Wald.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. Oktober 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> schöne Bilder (mit unter dem Laub Hexenpanikspeed), rauchen hilft nicht, nur mönchgeprüfte orale Starkhopfen Flüssignahrung.





pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> nach der CT des Sprunggelenks meinte der Radiologe: wie lange wollen Sie noch darauf rumlaufen, haben Sie schon mal über eine Protese nach gedacht. $$ weichei.


Kommt mir bekannt vor, diese Warmduscher
Wieso laufen, wir haben doch bikes



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> wie sagt der Hase, bis bald im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (31. Oktober 2010)

MasterAss schrieb:


> 40 Leute? Ist ja mal voll ätzend ...



Ja es tut mir leid, ich habe mich verzählt, es waren wohl doch eher 50.


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. November 2010)

Bei meinem Büro Umbau am WE, wurde beschlossen keiene Poster an die Wand zu heften.
Dabei kam die Kreative Idee, selbst Hand anzulegen.

Hier mal ein Beweiß


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. November 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> .. frag mal Doc Jimi, ok, der raucht unterstützend immer so nen Kraut
> 
> 
> > ... stimmt gar nicht ... (für offizielle Mitleser)
> > Habe meinen Antrieb am Freitag entfettet!! Da kam ein Mist raus!!


----------



## instinctless (1. November 2010)

is nett geworden, freihand hätts aber vielleicht sogar besser ausgesehen, so machts eher den eindruck einer technischen zeichnung.
ich denke ohne lineal mit eigennote wärs interessanter. btw. welche rahmengröße ist das ? xxl? 



Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Bei meinem Büro Umbau am WE, wurde beschlossen keiene Poster an die Wand zu heften.
> Dabei kam die Kreative Idee, selbst Hand anzulegen.
> 
> Hier mal ein Beweiß


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (1. November 2010)

Schönes Bildchen! Wie habt ihr das gemacht?


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. November 2010)

Es ist nicht mit Lineal gezeichnet sondern Freihand, als Vorlage galt ne Folie, die mit nem Tageslichtprojektor an die Wand geworfen wurde, größe ist ungefähr 1,50 mal nen 1m

Achja es ist nen Nicolai Ion G-Boxx 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (1. November 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Achja es ist nen Nicolai Ion G-Boxx 2




Deswegen sieht die G-Boxx so komisch aus


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. November 2010)

mal du die mal an die wand. hab sie minimal vereinfacht, normal müsste da noch nen kettenblatt drauf


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. November 2010)

Ab sofort könnt ihr die "My first Wildsau" von Alutech vorbestellen. Preis wird noch kalkuliert, pendelt sich ungefähr bei 180eur ein.

Weitere details auf wildsau.com

Vorbestellen könnt ihr bei mir, Lieferdatum ungefähr KW12 kurz vor Ostern


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. November 2010)

Leute geht rauf aufs Bike, heute ne schöne Matsch, Laub, Regen Freeride Tour rund um Warzen / Limmer gemacht. Herrlich wenn man nicht sehen kann was unterm Laub ist *G*


----------



## trixter78 (5. November 2010)

Wenn ich um Warzen unterwegs bin fahr ich fast immer die gleiche Strecke: Brunker Stieg - Rettbergkamm - quer durch Warzen zur Reuberghütte - Abfahrt zu Lippold-Höhle.
Gibts rund um Warzen noch andere empfehlenswerte Trails?


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. November 2010)

Ich fahre zur Limmerhütte hoch, dann auf dem Kammweg nach Warzen, beim hinterm Fußballplatz lang, dann nach so 100-200m rechts ab richtung Waldran und dann den trail folgen, in Gerzen dann weiter richtung Funkturm, dort den trail am Steinbruch runter. von da aus gehts wieder Richtung Alfeld und am Holzkolegrill beim Toom Baumarkt gibs dann nen leckeren Griller *heute sogar Gratis*
Können ja mal zusammen ne Runde fahren, bin allerdings bErgauf eingeschränkt


----------



## Ripgid (5. November 2010)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Rollentrainer? was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Mein Pudel sollte da natürlich drauf passen, damit man sich nicht an ein anderes Rad gewöhnen muss.

@Benni
welchen hast du?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. November 2010)

Pudel auf Rolle, nicht schlecht!
Habe so einen (älteres Modell) letztes Jahr gebraucht geschnappt. 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1008/a11374/t1000-antares.html
Habe allerdings noch einen Haltebügel, der den Lenker fixiert (mein Gleichgewicht reicht sonst für derartige faxen nicht aus). Hat zwar keine Bremse, aber mir persönlich reicht der Wiederstand.


----------



## Ripgid (5. November 2010)

@chicken
oh, unter rollentrainer hatte ich mir eher sowas hier vorgestellt:






bei deiner Rolle kann man den Widerstand doch gar nicht einstellen, oder?


----------



## trixter78 (5. November 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Ich fahre zur Limmerhütte hoch, dann auf dem Kammweg nach Warzen, beim hinterm Fußballplatz lang, dann nach so 100-200m rechts ab richtung Waldran und dann den trail folgen, in Gerzen dann weiter richtung Funkturm, dort den trail am Steinbruch runter. von da aus gehts wieder Richtung Alfeld und am Holzkolegrill beim Toom Baumarkt gibs dann nen leckeren Griller *heute sogar Gratis*
> Können ja mal zusammen ne Runde fahren, bin allerdings bErgauf eingeschränkt



Die Strecke kenne ich nur bis zum Fussballplatz...dann erst wieder ab Holzkohlegrill. Griller klingt gut, da bin ich doch mal dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (5. November 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Bei meinem Büro Umbau am WE, wurde beschlossen keiene Poster an die Wand zu heften.
> Dabei kam die Kreative Idee, selbst Hand anzulegen.
> 
> Hier mal ein Beweiß



dhx 4?


----------



## Harvester (5. November 2010)

hab da was Neues seit heute:


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. November 2010)

@Ripgid
Richtig, den Wiederstand kann man da nur über die Schaltung verändern. Da ich aber nicht für den nächsten Iron Man trainiere, sondern mich einfach auch bei schlechtem Wetter bewegen möchte finde ich ihn für mich ausreichend. War auch erst nur ein Versuch, aber es hat sich herausgestellt, das es ganz gut funzt.
Noch etwas anderes: habe gerade nicht auf dem Schirm, was du hinten für eine Achse hast, aber du solltest natürlich darauf achten, dass die auch in den Trainer passt.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. November 2010)

Meinen Glückwunsch! 

Die First Wildsau kann also geordert werden


----------



## enemy111 (5. November 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> hab da was Neues seit heute:




egal ob er oder sie, das baby braucht sofort n bike und dann wird er oder sie dh-profi!


----------



## tisch (5. November 2010)

auch nen schönen glückwunsch von mir.

und @thomas... fährste die muddys aufer rolle^^ im höchsen gang dürfte es da kaum probleme mit dem wiederstand geben...

ich werde dann auch mal schaun, dass ich irgendwie was organisiere womit ich zu hause trainieren kann wenn ich am montag wieder ausm krankenhaus komme. wird man ja verrückt wenn man über 4 wochen kein rad fahren kann

greetz timo


----------



## Harvester (5. November 2010)

bei Real,- hatten sie vor 2(?) Wochen nen Rollentrainer fÃ¼r 50â¬ inner Werbung. So einer zum Hinterachse einspannen

edit fÃ¼r die Statistiker 
Danke schÃ¶n

Finn Louis
58 cm
4060 gramm

mal bei Kalle fragen ob die nicht mal ne customgeo machen^^


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. November 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> hab da was Neues seit heute:



Hey! Gruß und immerwährende Gesundheit an den neuen Erdenbürger und Glückwunsch den Eltern!!


----------



## Ripgid (6. November 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> @Ripgid
> Richtig, den Wiederstand kann man da nur über die Schaltung verändern. Da ich aber nicht für den nächsten Iron Man trainiere, sondern mich einfach auch bei schlechtem Wetter bewegen möchte finde ich ihn für mich ausreichend. War auch erst nur ein Versuch, aber es hat sich herausgestellt, das es ganz gut funzt.
> Noch etwas anderes: habe gerade nicht auf dem Schirm, was du hinten für eine Achse hast, aber du solltest natürlich darauf achten, dass die auch in den Trainer passt.



jep,
150mm Schraubachse, dürfte ein problem darstellen  wird dann wohl wieder eine Eigenbau-lösung...

@Harvester
Glückwunsch!!

@Timo
kannst dir ja ne Prothese "gießen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. November 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> Finn Louis
> 58 cm
> 4060 gramm


----------



## oxysept (6. November 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> hab da was Neues seit heute:



Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute für die gemeinsame Zukunft!


@ Frorider Ben und trixter78: Für den Fall, dass die Griller beim Toom auch 
für drei hungrige Mäuler reichen, schließe ich mich euch gerne an.
Wann wollt ihr denn (z.B. an der Limmerhütte) starten?


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. November 2010)

@ Thomas: ich hab das gleiche Modell wie sie bei Real hatten, allerdings von Penny, Ist zwar kein Alugestell sondern Stahl, aber wurscht, mien Rennrad passt rein, ist 5fach magnetisch verstellbar, mit Schalter *müsstest dir allerdings nen lenker halter basteln, klemme ist nur D 22* mein Ion hat ne Achsbreite von 150, dazu kommt noch das restgewinde und der Sechskantkopf, dein Pudel dürfte passen, evtl neue Aufnahme Buchsen drehen.
Kann dir aber auch Rollentrainer von Elite und Tracx besorgen, letztesres sind ab gut 120eur zu haben.

@Oxysept: trixer und ich hatten ncoh kein FAhrdatum ausgemacht, morgen könnte bei mir passen.

@havester: Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs, bei mir kommt nächstes Jahr im Juni das 2te.
Kalle könnte dir ne Kindergeo bestimmt amchen, aber du musst auch die passenden Teile dazu haben, das net leicht.
Aber wenn interesse an nem Laufrad besteht sag bescheid, Jü von Alutech hat jetzt ja wieder seine My first Wildsau neu aufgelegt, meine dürfte wohl die rahmen nummer 1-10 tragen, Preis bei ca 180eur, er kann nur nciht sagen wie lange die dann Produziert wird


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (6. November 2010)

Glückwunsch Harvester!

@ Benni und Thommes: Was ist denn bei euch los, ihr verweichlichten Säcke  Fahrrad wird draussen gefahren, wofür habt ihr sonst so ein grobes Profil an den Reifen?!


----------



## trixter78 (6. November 2010)

Morgen würde bei mir auch passen...allerdings erst um 15 Uhr, weil wir vorher Besuch da haben.

Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. November 2010)

endlich wars mal etwas trocke von oben, den schlammdingens drauf und durchs dicke laub gesurft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (6. November 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Harvester!
> 
> @ Benni und Thommes: Was ist denn bei euch los, ihr verweichlichten Säcke  Fahrrad wird draussen gefahren, wofür habt ihr sonst so ein grobes Profil an den Reifen?!



Wenn du zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr von der Arbeit kommst haste nicht mehr die lust draußen bei dem wetter im dunkeln zu fahren, das wird am We im hellen gemacht, daher gehts Abends dann mal ne stunde auf die Rolle oder Crosstrainer als Ausgleich zum normalen Biken


----------



## eisenarsch (6. November 2010)

@ Harvester  
Herzlichen Glückwunsch 


Algengrütze ,habe ne Sehnenscheiden entzündung. Ich kann keinen Lenker halten  Am Hintern kratzen macht auch keinen Spaß


----------



## Harvester (6. November 2010)

nochmal DANKE an alle 

na Benni, das ging aber schnell mit dem Zweiten 
auch dazu schonmal Glückwunsch


----------



## oxysept (7. November 2010)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Morgen würde bei mir auch passen...allerdings erst um 15 Uhr, weil wir vorher Besuch da haben.



Passt bei mir auch; ich bin dann gegen 15 Uhr an der Hütte.
Drehe vorher schon eine kleine Runde, da es ja früh dunkel wird.


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. November 2010)

ich versuch zu kommen, kann aber nix versprechen da meine frau noch in die Stadt wollte. Wenn ich 15nach 15uhr nciht an der Hütte bin komm ich nicht mit.


----------



## trixter78 (7. November 2010)

Alles klar....bin dann auch um 15 Uhr da.


----------



## Dave83 (7. November 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> hab da was Neues seit heute:



Auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. November 2010)

@Thommes, Umleitung: Wärd ihr mal rumgekommen, dann wären wir zu 6 gewesen.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. November 2010)

Wir waren zu zweit und das war so schon recht tight 
4h Tour mit 30min Pause, schön viel Matsch und jeder Menge Quatsch(-en).

Demnächst mal eine Chaos-Combo-Crew-Tour, wenn Timo wieder fit ist?


----------



## Ripgid (7. November 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @Thommes, Umleitung: Wärd ihr mal rumgekommen, dann wären wir zu 6 gewesen.



15 uhr war mir zu spät.. wir sind ja schon um 12:30 uhr gestartet.
Waren am Ende ~42km.. heute haben wir wirklich alles mitgenommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (7. November 2010)

Danke fürs Guiding übrigens 
...hab ich vorhin ganz vergessen


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. November 2010)

jo nciht dafür, Daniel kennt sich ja ncoh besser aus, naja auf 42km kamen wir net, war trotzdem ganz gut.

Wie wärs bevor der erste Schneefeld ncoh mal in den Solling zu fahren, ne kleine Matscheinlage im Funpark.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. November 2010)

Bin dabei!
Und wenn der Schnee kommt (wie ich mich drauf schon freue), gibts auf jeden fall eine CCC-Tour. 
Kriegerdenkmal-Galgenberg-Tosmar Kammtrail-Diekholzen Aussichtsturm-Osterberg-andere Seite in Himmelsthür hoch, überm Moritzberg-Ochtersum-Kriegerdenkmal (so, wie es eigentlich heute etwa unser Plan war)
Muss man halt früh genug starten und zur Not noch Licht mitnehmen.


----------



## tisch (8. November 2010)

i´m back...
und werde für mindestens 6 wochen ausfallen. nen riesen mist... 
und dann noch nen schönes zimmer im klinikum gehabt im 5. stock mit nem riesengroßen panoramablick übern tosmar und perfecktem blick aufs söhrer forsthaus -.-
naja 

greetz timo


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (8. November 2010)

Shit! Hier dann auch noch mal eine gute Besserung!


----------



## instinctless (8. November 2010)

scheisendreck,
dann mal gratulation. man könnte dir so lange nen pumptrack aufm kkh parkplatz aufschütten, genug sand sollte in der näheren umgebung zu finden sein :-D




tisch schrieb:


> i´m back...
> und werde für mindestens 6 wochen ausfallen. nen riesen mist...
> und dann noch nen schönes zimmer im klinikum gehabt im 5. stock mit nem riesengroßen panoramablick übern tosmar und perfecktem blick aufs söhrer forsthaus -.-
> naja
> ...


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. November 2010)

Hier mal der Racetrack in Braunlage, von Schneidi bei beschissenen Wetter gerockt.
Schon heftig wie er am oberen Teil abgeht.


----------



## tisch (8. November 2010)

jawoll
sieht echt schnell  aus...und das richtiege noch hinterher


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. November 2010)

winterfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (11. November 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hier mal der Racetrack in Braunlage, von Schneidi bei beschissenen Wetter gerockt.
> Schon heftig wie er am oberen Teil abgeht.




da freue ich mich doch glatt noch mehr auf braunlage!


----------



## tanchoplatinum (12. November 2010)

Last den Dreck Spritzen

Morgen geht's am Rettberg ab 11 Uhr scharf, war heut 1,5 St. dort und hab das Laub  weggeschafft.

Es werden die Schlamm Reifen aufgezogen und ab geht's.

Das dreckige Zeug macht die Waschmaschine wieder sauber.


Rider on


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. November 2010)

Auf dem Rettberg war ich heute auch, von Limmerhütte über den Rettbergkamm nach Gerzen, diesmal die linke freigemachte abfahrt genommen, war schön schmierig und das Bike gut 10kg schwere.
Danach Richtung Delligsen gefahren und von hinten zum Humberg hoch, auf dem Kammtrail runter und auf Forstweg Richtung Sindelberg, weiter nach Förste, dort über die Leine nach Röllinghausen bis zur Gießerei Funkte und über den Sindelberg zurück.
Super Wetter, trocken, Sonne am scheinen und teils schön Matschig


----------



## trixter78 (14. November 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Auf dem Rettberg war ich heute auch, von Limmerhütte über den Rettbergkamm nach Gerzen, diesmal die linke freigemachte abfahrt genommen, war schön schmierig und das Bike gut 10kg schwere....



Da war ich auch gerade. Das "gute" Wetter musste genutzt werden. Hätte man auch zusammen fahren können


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. November 2010)

war bei mir spontan, hatte gestern schon überlegt aber wollte heute doch erst net, dann kam meine Frau und schickte mich mit dem bike los


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. November 2010)

Benni, altes Haus! Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (15. November 2010)

wie geburtstag?... auch von mir alles gute


----------



## Ripgid (15. November 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. November 2010)

Danke euch, jetzt bin ich schon 62 *g*


----------



## trixter78 (15. November 2010)

Moin. Von mir auch Alles Gute!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. November 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Danke euch, jetzt bin ich schon 62 *g*


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, auch zum Zahlendreher

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Harvester (15. November 2010)

gratz, alter sack


----------



## eisenarsch (15. November 2010)

von mir auch alles Gute


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. November 2010)

Happy Birthday auch von uns beiden!!!!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. November 2010)

spät aber







 so schnell ist man im alter nicht mehr


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. November 2010)

Danke euch allen.
@alina: du und dein Männe können ja mal wieder zum Biken rumkommen oder mal mit in der Solling zum abradeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (16. November 2010)

kann mir jemand gute strecken rund um diekholzen beschreiben mit singletrails
wäre nett 
mfg bauerman


----------



## rODAHn (16. November 2010)

Guck mal in mein Fotoalbum... da sind einige Strecken zu finden.
...sonst einfach auf die "dünnen Linien" bei www.openmtbmap.de achten. 

Übrigens hat mich heute Abend mitten im Wald (im "stockdunklen") ein Spatziergänger angepöbelt, das meine Beleuchtung zu hell sein!?  (Magicshine DX)
...Jetzt hat man nicht mal mehr nachts im Wald seine Ruhe...
Der Mann war übrigens ohne Beleuchtung komplett schwarz gekleidet und ohne Refelktoren unterwegs... Zum Glück ist da nicht mehr passiert.

Sachen gibts...   
(Was treibt man auch in totaler Finsterniss ohne Beleuchtung allein im Wald???)


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. November 2010)

So sind sie die Leute. 
Auf mich wurden heute gleich mehrere Anschläger verübt, wobei der beste so aussah: Seitenstrasse- ich Vorfahrt, weil: rechts vor links- Autofahrerin nimmt mir fast die Vorfahrt fängt dann an zu hupen und zeigt mir auch noch einen Vogel.  Man gut, dass sie das erst getan hat nachdem ich schon an ihr vorbei war. Dabei möchte ich anmerken, dass ich Ausreichend Licht am Rad hatte plus Reflektoren an den Knöcheln (zusätzlich zu allem, was an der Bikekleidung eh schon reflektiert).
Werde mich morgen trotz dem wieder Todesmutig auf den Weg machen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. November 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Danke euch allen.
> @alina: du und dein Männe können ja mal wieder zum Biken rumkommen oder mal mit in der Solling zum abradeln.


 
Sind zur Zeit zu Umzugshelfern geworden aber So. ist frei. Wenn Zeit und entsprechend Wetter könnte man das in Angriff nehmen!


----------



## Harvester (16. November 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> So sind sie die Leute.
> Auf mich wurden heute gleich mehrere Anschläger verübt, wobei der beste so aussah: Seitenstrasse- ich Vorfahrt, weil: rechts vor links- Autofahrerin nimmt mir fast die Vorfahrt fängt dann an zu hupen und zeigt mir auch noch einen Vogel.  Man gut, dass sie das erst getan hat nachdem ich schon an ihr vorbei war. Dabei möchte ich anmerken, dass ich Ausreichend Licht am Rad hatte plus Reflektoren an den Knöcheln (zusätzlich zu allem, was an der Bikekleidung eh schon reflektiert).
> Werde mich morgen trotz dem wieder Todesmutig auf den Weg machen


 

Als ich letztes Jahr fast jeden Tag nach Hi zur Arbeit mitm Bike gefahren bin hatte ich auch immer dann Angst, wenn ich die Stadtgrenze erreicht habe 

btw DX Lampe: so eine brauch ich auch noch...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. November 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> btw DX Lampe: so eine brauch ich auch noch...



Salve,
klare Kaufempfehlung meinerseits...
LG, GKR


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. November 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Übrigens hat mich heute Abend mitten im Wald (im "stockdunklen") ein Spatziergänger angepöbelt, das meine Beleuchtung zu hell sein!?  (Magicshine DX)
> ...Jetzt hat man nicht mal mehr nachts im Wald seine Ruhe...
> Der Mann war übrigens ohne Beleuchtung komplett schwarz gekleidet und ohne Refelktoren unterwegs... Zum Glück ist da nicht mehr passiert.
> 
> ...



Tsss, der schwarze Mann
Der soll mal am Tosmar auftauchen, dem leuchte ich heim
mit meinen 1800Lumen ( ZWEIFACH DX )....

LG, GKR


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. November 2010)

... keine Leuchte, einfache Leuchte, Doppel-Leuchte, Zusatz-Leuchte, Knöchel-Leuchte, ...

heimleuchten von unbeleuchteten ...

Frage an den Leuchturmwärter vom Tosmar: "ja ist denn schon wieder Weihnachten?"


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. November 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ... keine Leuchte, einfache Leuchte, Doppel-Leuchte, Zusatz-Leuchte, Knöchel-Leuchte, ...
> 
> heimleuchten von unbeleuchteten ...
> 
> Frage an den Leuchturmwärter vom Tosmar: "ja ist denn schon wieder Weihnachten?"





Ja nee is klar...

Gev Obacht up dat blinkfuer

LG, GKR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (17. November 2010)

Man hört ja auch hin und wieder "Gruselgeschichten" von verunglückten Bikern, die nachts im Wald von Rehen oder Wildschweinen umgerannt werden...

...ist euch so etwas mal passiert?


----------



## bauernman (17. November 2010)

also letzten sonntag hat mir jemand in der stadt die vorfahrt genommen ich auch den brustkorb gekltscht bremse verbogen der mann steigt aus sagt is ja alles in ordnung und fährt weiter
also mit den wildschweinen mir sind auch schonmal welche über den weg gelaufen besonders wenn die junge haben dann sind die angriffslustig aber ich glaube das das bisher noch nicht passiert ist


----------



## eisenarsch (17. November 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Man hört ja auch hin und wieder "Gruselgeschichten" von verunglückten Bikern, die nachts im Wald von Rehen oder Wildschweinen umgerannt werden...
> 
> ...ist euch so etwas mal passiert?



nö noch nie  wer nachts mal biken möchte soll sich bei mir melden


----------



## rODAHn (17. November 2010)

*meld*


----------



## bauernman (17. November 2010)

was heißt nachts 
von wann bis wann??


----------



## jaamaa (17. November 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> klare Kaufempfehlung meinerseits...
> LG, GKR



Frage: sind denn die 900lm bei der Lampe unbedingt nötig oder reicht da auch etwas Kleineres? Gibt ja schon diese Strahler mit 5Watt/300lm. Wollte mir jetzt auch eine zulegen um in dieser Jahreszeit flexiber zu sein. Sonst kommt man ja überhaupt nicht zum Biken. Bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher was ich mir holen soll. 
Habe gestern mal einen kleinen Test mit meiner Hunde-Gassi-Geh-LED-Lampe mit 150lm gemacht. War die Hölle...ging gar nicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. November 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Frage: sind denn die 900lm bei der Lampe unbedingt nötig oder reicht da auch etwas Kleineres? Gibt ja schon diese Strahler mit 5Watt/300lm. Wollte mir jetzt auch eine zulegen um in dieser Jahreszeit flexiber zu sein. Sonst kommt man ja überhaupt nicht zum Biken. Bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher was ich mir holen soll.
> Habe gestern mal einen kleinen Test mit meiner Hunde-Gassi-Geh-LED-Lampe mit 150lm gemacht. War die Hölle...ging gar nicht!!!


Salve,
klar geht auch was kleineres; ich persönlich finde das aber angenehmer wenn der Waldweg ordentlich ausgeleuchtet wird und auch eine ausreichende Sichtweite gegeben ist...
...und da ist die DX einfach praktisch: viel Licht, egal ob echte 900 Lumen oder nicht,  lange Akkulaufzeit, schnelle Montage, sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverh.!
LG, GKR


----------



## rODAHn (17. November 2010)

So gehts mir auch!
...habe auch 2x die DX und bin hellauf begeistert!
Bei Nacht die Trails zu "rocken" ist ein ganz anderes Erlebnis!
...und die umgerechnet 55 Euro für eine DX ist eucht ein Witz.
Ich kann sie auch nur vollstens empfehlen!
...wenn man mit den 3-6 Wochen Lieferzeit leben kann 
Die Akkus halten bei 100% Lichtleistung ca. 2,5 Stunden, das reicht für die meisten Touren!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (17. November 2010)

Beim aktuellen Kurs sind es ~60â¬ pro Lampe 

Laut der Website sind die Teile auch gerade auf Lager und sollen in 4-5 Tagen versandt sein.


----------



## rODAHn (17. November 2010)

genau: SOLLEN!


----------



## rODAHn (17. November 2010)

...mit viel Pech muss man die Lampe zwar beim Zoll abholen und 19% MwST. Zahlen...ist aber noch immer sehr sehr günstig!
...bei meiner 2. Lampe hat der Zoll auch nix gemerkt 

Bestellt Euch auch gleich den passenden "Helmhalter" für 3$ mit!
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32754

Sowie die Verlängerung:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32751


----------



## eisenarsch (17. November 2010)

du hast ne PN


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. November 2010)

wie tief ist z.Z. das Geläuf auf dem ehmaligen StÜP?

u.a.w.g.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. November 2010)

app Geläuf, Leuchten usw... womit sie ähnlich schlecht leuchten wie die Experten, die den Lichtstrahl zum Himmel gerichtet haben, als wollten sie einem havarierten Airbus die Notlandung erleichtern


----------



## eisenarsch (18. November 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> wie tief ist z.Z. das Geläuf auf dem ehmaligen StÜP?
> 
> u.a.w.g.



alles fahrbar ,selbst der Haseder Busch


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. November 2010)

gut, also ab Freitag Mittag gehts los, dann sollte das trockene äh  Wochenende beginnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. November 2010)

Salve,
etwas verspätet, also heute mittag bin ich losgekommen
In Warnweste wg. der aktuellen Schwarzkittel-Fangen-Spiele der hiesigen Forsten.
Nicht ungefährlich für das rotwild

In sicher Deckung trauen wir uns sowas:





Nicht das es uns so geht wie dem Schwarzwild das 3 Jägerlein aus dem Forst gerückt haben

Das sah dann so aus:

Jimi, Dein Bild - Einsatz bitte

LG, G-K-R


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. November 2010)

War heute in die andere Richtung unterwegs (da war es ungefährlicher, keine Signalbekleidung notwendig) und habe endlich meinen Mandarinenkuchen am Annaturm bekommen  Für ein Foto hat es aber nicht mehr gereicht, habe das Stück recht schnell inhaliert  
Schön wars


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. November 2010)

Tour? Ja, haben wir auch gemacht! Ergebnis? Ja, haben wir auch eins.


----------



## tisch (20. November 2010)

ich will auch...


----------



## Ripgid (20. November 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Tour? Ja, haben wir auch gemacht! Ergebnis? Ja, haben wir auch eins.



und es hat richtig spass gemacht durch den Matsch zu Prügeln 

@Timo
werd' mal wieder fit!!! 






http://250kb.de/u5pxckR





http://250kb.de/k0qfsui





http://250kb.de/d2kLosD





http://250kb.de/SWOoMr4


----------



## tisch (20. November 2010)

ja bin schon aufm guten weg...auch wenn es noch ne weile dauert. aber rc car fahren geht schon wieder prima und schnell

btw. wird hier wohl kaum einer sein, aber evt lockt man doch jemanden hinterm kamin vor... -> http://tmoschad.de.tl/1000-Rundenrennen.htm


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. November 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Nicht das es uns so geht wie dem Schwarzwild das 3 Jägerlein aus dem Forst gerückt haben
> 
> Das sah dann so aus
> Jimi, Dein Bild - Einsatz bitte







...innerlich sperre ich mich etwas aber Du popelst da so schön...  Guten Appetit auch den Raben die lautstark aus dem Geäst gebuht haben, für euch ist heut´ schon Weihnachten!


----------



## tisch (20. November 2010)

lecker... habt ihr euch auch wenigstens was zum abendbrot mitgenommen?^^


----------



## tanchoplatinum (21. November 2010)

salü


gleich gehts am scherf trail heizen. hab ihn am freitag vom laub befreit und ein paar modifikationen eingebaut.







ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (21. November 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Nicht das es uns so geht wie dem Schwarzwild das 3 Jägerlein aus dem Forst gerückt haben



wo war denn wieder treibjagd? wir haben es am Tosmar ballern gehört..


----------



## oxysept (21. November 2010)

@ tanchoplatinum: nettes Fotos und nette Photoausrüstung


----------



## rODAHn (21. November 2010)

tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> salü
> 
> 
> gleich gehts am scherf trail heizen. hab ihn am freitag vom laub befreit und ein paar modifikationen eingebaut.
> ...



Wo ist denn der?


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. November 2010)

hier in alfeld


----------



## rODAHn (21. November 2010)

Wo genau?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. November 2010)

tisch schrieb:


> ja bin schon aufm guten weg...auch wenn es noch ne weile dauert. aber rc car fahren geht schon wieder prima und schnell
> 
> btw. wird hier wohl kaum einer sein, aber evt lockt man doch jemanden hinterm kamin vor... -> http://tmoschad.de.tl/1000-Rundenrennen.htm



Sehr geil!! Kann man da mal vorbei schauen... mein Bruder würde einen Salto schlagen!! Das sind aber keine Mini-Z´s??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (21. November 2010)

ne , kein mini z... sind wir aber auch dran evt. eine strecke zu bauen. nur leider zieht sich das in die länge... 
 wer mag kann gerne zu den rennen vorbeischauen, das nächste ist halt 11 und 12 dez. in der sportholle des scharnhorstgymnasiums.


----------



## bauernman (22. November 2010)

also die treibjagd war von diekholzen bis nach bad salzdethfurth und alle oberen wege die nicht direkt am waldrand langlaufen sollen nornmalerweise gesperrt gewesen sein ich hab das auch gesehen in röderhof


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. November 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Wo genau?



schreib mir ne PM, ist nen secret spot


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. November 2010)

Wer ncoh Geld über hat für ne gescheite Lampe die nciht zu teuer ist und auch nicht zu günstig mit 950Lumen und 270lux auf 10m, als Stirnlampe nutzbar, Preis 230eur.
Etwas günstiger über mich

http://www.pitwalk.biz/shop/product_info.php?info=p690_for-ce-flow-led-cannon-1-sportlampe-2010.html&XTCsid=6c1cf629c2b9a96884582bb971621057


----------



## trixter78 (22. November 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> schreib mir ne PM, ist nen secret spot



Die 'secret spots' um Alfeld gibts nicht zufällig gesammelt auf ner 'secret map'?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. November 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> ist nen secret spot


 
Den du mir doch bestimmt mal zeigen willst  wir schaffen das schon noch irgendwann.


----------



## tisch (22. November 2010)

aber wohl erst wenn ich mitkommen kann... im schnee macht das doch erst richtig spaß^^


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. November 2010)

... und auf den Schnee werden wir wohl auch nicht mehr lange warten müssen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. November 2010)

Freitag ab 12:30 hab ich zeit, mal schaun ob noch Schnee kommt. @ Trixer kannst ja mitkommen


----------



## Ripgid (22. November 2010)

wenn ihr das auf nem samstag macht hätte ich evtl auch lust... (vorrausgesetzt es regnet keine kleinen hunde..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. November 2010)

Samstag wäre schon von Vorteil. Freitag bin ich nicht vor 16:00Uhr zu Hause.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. November 2010)

Wäre auch dabei, Samstag und Sonntag den ganzen Tag Zeit.


----------



## trixter78 (22. November 2010)

Freitag ginge, kommenden Samstag muss ich leider beim Umzug helfen.
Die Strecke rutsche ich aber auch eh mehr runter als dass ich fahre 
Wenn das mal bei Schnee ansteht schmeiss ich im Anschluss ne Runde Glühwein. Ist ja quasi direkt vor meiner Haustür


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. November 2010)

@trixer: Freitag können wir gerne machen.

@all: Samstag würde theoretich klappen, nachher mal mit meiner Frau drüber reden


----------



## tisch (23. November 2010)

braucht ihr noch nen fotoknipsheini der euch mal ein wenig ablichtet? die ganze zeit rumsitzen ist langweilig^^


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. November 2010)

klar, aber das alles zu Fuß gehen wird nicht weniger anstrengend als Biken


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (23. November 2010)

Die Frage ist ja auch, ob das Sinn macht, also ob es da Sachen gibt, die sich zu knipsen lohnen und dann noch ob du (oder jemand anders) eine vernünftige Knipse hat. 

@Benni: Wie sieht die Tour aus? Sind Zwischenstops geplant? Thommes und ich sind noch am überlegen, ob wir mit dem Auto anreisen oder direkt mit dem Rad.


----------



## oxysept (23. November 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja auch, ob das Sinn macht, also ob es da Sachen gibt, die sich zu knipsen lohnen und dann noch ob du (oder jemand anders) eine vernünftige Knipse hat.



Freitag und Samstag passt es mir nicht.
Falls ihr am Sonntag den "secret spot" besucht schaue ich auch vorbei.
Für den Fall, dass es nicht in Strömen regnet, bringe ich meine Spiegelreflex + Blitz mit.
Fällt euch noch ein Satzanfang mit "F" ein, mir nicht !


----------



## tisch (23. November 2010)

fahren mehrere mit gibt es ein schönes schlamm gruppenfoto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (23. November 2010)

Spricht eigentlich irgendwas gegen Sonntag mittag?
Vielleicht klappts ja doch noch mit nem Termin, an dem alle können.

...und worum gehts jetzt eigentlich genau? einzelner Spot, von-Spot-zu-Spot oder Tour?

Edit @Benni: Von mir aus steht Freitag - auch wenn Samstag oder Sonntag noch was geht.


----------



## instinctless (23. November 2010)

ich würd mich evtl. auch mit einklinken wollen.
könnte auch ne nikon d5000 beisteuern oder auch ne digitale videokamera.

allerdings ginge bei mir auch nur sa. oder so.


----------



## Ripgid (23. November 2010)

@Daniel
meinst du dann ist noch Pump da wenn wir erst mit dem Rad nach Alfeld fahren? schätze mal min. 25km sind das garantiert.. Alternativ könnten wir ja mit der Bahn fahren 

@Benni 
was wird das für ne Tour, macht es Sinn die Rüstung mit zu nehmen?


----------



## tanchoplatinum (23. November 2010)

salü

es ist halt ein relativ schneller single trail, mit nen paar hängenden kurven + wurzeln und zwei steilen abschnitten (es gab auch schon leute die meinten die wären unfahrbar).

das laub hab ich letzten freitag komplett vom trail entfernt und war sonntag mit ein paar jungs dort.

es gibt zur streckenbegrenzung und zum gegen rutschen ein paar baumstämme. die ich schon oft wieder neu an, ort und stelle, gebracht hab.

ich hab keinen bock das jedes mal zu tun, also wäre es schön wenn ihr die trails wieder so verlasst wie ihr sie vorgefunden habt.
ich hab auch die erfahrung gemacht, das sich viele biker die trails die sie nicht angelegt haben, so zurecht fahren wie sie gerade bock haben.

es gibt an diesem trail auch keine probleme mit anwohnern und andere waldbenutzer, akzeptieren teile des trails als wanderweg! ich möchte das daß auch so bleibt!

als letztes gab es mal einen sprung aus dem wald heraus - auf den weg! der absprung ist leider kaputt und der förster vom forsthaus am trailende hat eine baum-mail geschrieben. ich versteh mich mit ihm  gut und darf den absprung nach absprache mit ihm wider aufbauen.


viel spaß





ach so: wenn ihr viel spaß am bergab heizen habt dann kommt lieber mit dem auto.


ride on


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (23. November 2010)

@Thommes: gud idea!

Mir ist es im Grunde relativ egal, ob wir Samstag oder Sonntag fahren, wäre nur nicht schlecht, wenn Thommes und ich die Möglichkeit haben mit dem Zug zu kommen, ohne, dass wir zu unmenschlichen Zeiten aufstehen müssten oder erst nachts wieder Heim kommen.
Sehe gerade, dass die Züge samstags im Stundentakt fahren, Sonntag ebenfalls.


Ich werde meine GoPro mit am Start haben, Thommes, du kannst an deine ja auch mal denken


----------



## tisch (23. November 2010)

ah ist dann eher ne schlechte idee mitzukommen, wenn ich die doppelte zeit zu fuß brauche als ihr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (24. November 2010)

mir wäre samstag oder sonntag recht, schienbeinschoner sind schon net schlecht, helm sollte man auch haben, ne protektorenjacke ist nicht unbedingt von nöten, kommt halt darauf an wie man fährt, rückenschutz ist shcon sinnvoll.
Den ganzen Tag nur auf dme Trail fahren lohnt net, da das wieder hochschieben schon nen par meter sind.
Es gibt ja auch nen paar andere Trails hier, also wäre ne kleine tour ganz nett, bergauf sind dann wohl eher schieber statt fahrer dabei, die fahrer können ja nen seil mitnehmen und uns schieber ziehen *g*

@trixer: können dann ja zusammen den trail auf der anderen seite von langenholzen mal angucken wovon daniel bei der letzten tour geredet hat.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (24. November 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> bergauf sind dann wohl eher schieber statt fahrer dabei




Hab ich schon gesagt, wie sehr ich meine DH Kassette liebe?


----------



## tisch (24. November 2010)

daniel... denk mal an meine schöne kassette ,wo du meintest die würde  den nächsten weltkrig überstehn^^ damit kommt man wenigstens nen klein  wenig besser hoch. 
ach ist doch ******* nicht fahren zu konnen -.-`


----------



## trixter78 (24. November 2010)

@Benni: Jup, passt mir auch. Ich hoffe, Du weißt wo der ist. Bei mir ist es eher ne ungefähre Ahnung. So schwer dürfte der aber auch nicht zu finden sein...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (24. November 2010)

Jawoll, Platzangst Sachen sind angekommen, die werden dann direkt auch mal auf Herz und Niere getestet. Hab schon richtig Bock!


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. November 2010)

trixter78 schrieb:


> @Benni: Jup, passt mir auch. Ich hoffe, Du weißt wo der ist. Bei mir ist es eher ne ungefähre Ahnung. So schwer dürfte der aber auch nicht zu finden sein...



Bei mir ist es auch ne Ahnung, naja nach dem hochschieben ist man warm dann kann man in ruhe gucken


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. November 2010)

So weit so gut. Wann soll es denn nun angehen? Sa oder So? Wann und Wo treffen?


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. November 2010)

Ich würd dann sagen Sonntag, es können da ja alle, Treffen gegen Mittag? die von der B3 aus kommen können ja bei mir an der Bahn parken und fahren dann mit mir zusammen. Trixer würde ja bestimmt in Langenholzen dazu stoßen.
Lag ja heute morgen schon gut Schnee hier, mal schaun ob man morgen im Schnee die Trails findet.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. November 2010)

Wer kommt mit am Osterberg rodeln?


----------



## trixter78 (25. November 2010)

Die Züge aus HI kommen übrigens um 12:09, 13:05 und 14:09 Uhr an (14 Uhr ist schon n'bissl spät, oder?). Würde sich vielleicht auch als Treff-/Zeitpunkt anbieten.

@Benni: Morgen, 13:00 Uhr , Aldi-Parkplatz in Langenholzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (25. November 2010)

wer kommt denn jetzt alles aus hildesheim und umgebung mit?
ich würde ne fahrgemeinschaft anregen.


----------



## Ripgid (25. November 2010)

Ich würde mit Daniel (Umleitung) dann ab Hildesheimer Hbf fahren. Abfahrt gegen 12 Uhr? Müssen dann mal schaun welchen Zug wir nehmen. Ich würde aber nach wie vor den Samstag favorisieren... Sonntag wird gebüffelt...


----------



## instinctless (25. November 2010)

ich bin nach wie vor eher für sonntag. samstag mach ich für gewöhnlich den kram den ich unter der woche nicht schaffe. also einkaufen etc.

12 uhr am bahnhof klingt auch ganz gut, passt allerdings nicht so toll mit den abfahrtzeiten.

11:37 - 12:09
oder
12:34 - 13:05


----------



## tisch (25. November 2010)

@ daniel
liegt bei euch drüben auf der seite schon genug schnee zum rodeln?^^


----------



## enemy111 (25. November 2010)

juuuuungs. 
ihr hockt zu viel vorm rechner.
grade sind in hildesheim 0°C und es schneit!
zeit um auf´s fahrrad zu hüpfen.
vielleicht treff ich ja wen am steinberg-trail.


----------



## Ripgid (25. November 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> juuuuungs.
> ihr hockt zu viel vorm rechner.



Nicht ganz.. Die Vorlesung ist nur gerade etwas langweilig.. Da plant man doch lieber das woende 

Ich schlage vor wir nehmen den Zug um 11.37 Uhr, wären dann so gegen 12.30 Uhr bei benni..


----------



## tisch (25. November 2010)

bist gemein...
ich will aufs rad!!!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. November 2010)

Schule ist jetzt direkt auch nicht so spannend und irgendwas produktives machen 

11:37 klingt gut, wenn ich nicht doch das Auto bekomme 

@Timo: Ne, zum Schlittenfahren wird es wohl noch nicht reichen, aber es schneit ja gerade weiter


----------



## instinctless (25. November 2010)

@tisch, man könnte dich aufm schlitten hinterher ziehen sofern genug schnee da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (25. November 2010)

@trixer: nen paar min später wäre nicht schlecht, hab um 12:30 feierabend, dann kurz 2km nah hause und sachen umziehen, ka wie lange ich bruache bis zu aldi, denke je nach witterung 20min, wäre 13:30 ok, dann brauch ich kein stress machen.

@thommes, Daniel: können ja uns am bahnhof treffen, der liegt ja direkt auf dem Weg.
@hühnchen: Parkt ihr bei mir oder kommt ihr auch gleich zum Bahnhof?


----------



## oxysept (25. November 2010)

Ich bin Sonntag um kurz nach 12 Uhr am Alfelder Bahnhof und warte dort auf euch.


----------



## tisch (25. November 2010)

ah die idee mit dem schlitten hat mir den tag heute um einieges besser gemacht. liege halb aufm boden. 
bin auch relativ leicht leicht.
nur will ich eure gesichter sehen wenn ich euch auf einmal bergab überhole^^


----------



## trixter78 (25. November 2010)

@benni: 13:30 Uhr passt natürlich auch. Ich muss übrigens um spätestens 16 Uhr wieder zuhause sein, aber da wirds ja eh schon bald dunkel.


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. November 2010)

ok geht klar, jo 16 uhr passt doch, hab zur not stirnlampe mit, mal gucken ob morgen wieder schnee liegt, hier unten ist ja fasst alles wieder weg gewesen und der rest auf dem berg ist im dicken Nebel


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. November 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @hühnchen: Parkt ihr bei mir oder kommt ihr auch gleich zum Bahnhof?


 
Kommen erst zu dir, dann können wir zusammen zum Bahnhof fahren.

Ach ja, wann denn nun? Samstag oder Sonntag? Wann passt es dir den besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. November 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> wer kommt denn jetzt alles aus hildesheim und umgebung mit?
> ich würde ne fahrgemeinschaft anregen.


 
Meine Weingkeit reist mit Freund aus Rössing an. Für eine weitere Person hätten wir noch Platz allerdings nicht für ein drittes Bike, daher fällt das mit der Fahrgemeinschaft flach.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. November 2010)

Wenn ich das Auto meiner Tante bekomme, habe ich Platz für ein weiteres Bike, jedoch nicht für eine weitere Person. Evtl. lässt sich da dann ja was einrichten?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. November 2010)

fuchs kopiert meinen steil


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. November 2010)

Salve,
Du bist im falschen thread!
Das hier ist der Alf-DH-Wochenend-Verabredungs-und Mitfahr-Thread
Schon seit 2 Seiten ziehen die Damen und Herren hier Ihr Ding auf

Und jetzt kommst Du hier mit Style-Fragen

Hier geht es um Abfahrzeiten und Steilheiten im physikalischen Sinne

LG und jetzt raus hier....
G-K-R


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (26. November 2010)

Naja, wenn ihr eure Lycra Höschen und Shirts schon eingemottet habt, müssen wir ja jetzt hier für Action sorgen 
Nicht, dass der Thread in Vergessenheit gerät!


----------



## Ripgid (26. November 2010)

Hatten wir uns schon auf Samstag-Sonntag geeinigt?

Ich mach mal ne Liste..

- Umleitung Sa/so egal 
- benni
- chicken+freund 
- instinctless
- oxysept
- ripgid Sa/so bevorzugt Sa
- trixter

Bitte fortführen damit wir mal auf einen Nenner bekommen...


----------



## trixter78 (26. November 2010)

Kann nur Sonntag


----------



## instinctless (26. November 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Hatten wir uns schon auf Samstag-Sonntag geeinigt?
> 
> Ich mach mal ne Liste..
> 
> ...



- instinctless So.

also wahlweise könnte ich mich in hildesheim am hbf einfinden oder aber mit dem auto kommen und noch jemanden samt rad mitnehmen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. November 2010)

app Merino Wolle und leckere Pädken; heute noch einer nach Mittag den FBerg?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. November 2010)

...morgen, in Lycra-Schwulettenschläuchen auf Treibjagt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Sascha (26. November 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> Du bist im falschen thread!
> Das hier ist der Alf-DH-Wochenend-Verabredungs-und Mitfahr-Thread
> Schon seit 2 Seiten ziehen die Damen und Herren hier Ihr Ding auf
> ...



 Morgen geht es wieder los, um 10.00Uhr an der Hohnsenbrücke. Richtung Gronau über kleinere Berge


----------



## eisenarsch (26. November 2010)

ich habe aufgeräumt 









Trail am Truppenübungsplatz


----------



## ollibolli (26. November 2010)

Danke dir  da will ich gleich mit meinem Hund lang


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. November 2010)

Trixer und ich sind heute schon mal die Strecke gefahren, wenn man den trail nur einma fährt kommt man mit schieben reden usw auf gut 2h. Dern Scherftrail sind wir nur bis zum letzten drittel gefahren, der rest ist bei dem Wetter nciht für alle fahrbar, aber man hat ne andere abfahrt die auch ok ist.
Auf der anderen sEite den Trail hatten wir nciht so richtig gefunden, aber dafür ne alternative genommen.
Je nach dem wie oft man wo fahren will kann man evtl ncoh zum Rettberg rüber fahren, liegt dann Richtung Bahnhof, evtl ne Döner einkehr einplanen? Also gut 8 Biker mit voller montour und Dreckig bis hinter die Ohren durch die Fußgängerzone.
Protektorenjacke benötigt man nciht, ich fahre mit Knieschonern, rückenprotektor und Skihelm.
Also ich dann auch Sonntag, Alena und Jörn auch laut Telefon, wir drei kommen dann zum Bahnhof, Trixer gabeln wir in Langenholzen auf.

Bis denn


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. November 2010)

eisenarch: "ich habe aufgeräumt"

ebenso am Fberg an der Jugendherberge tobt der FORST

jedoch schöne  Pädken, gute Sicht, dank leichter Schneeauflage, das Gebein jammert nicht rumm, alles ist schön und am Sonntag 1.Advent


----------



## Ripgid (26. November 2010)

@eisenarsch
danke, an dem Hindernis hatten wir letztends auch ganz schön zu kämpfen. Leider hatten wir keine Säge dabei, sonst hätten wir das ding gleich niedergemacht..

@all
okay dann würden wir den Zug um 11.35 Uhr nehmen sofern das mit Daniels Transport nicht klappt und wären dann um 12.09 Uhr in Alfeld am Bahnhof. Oder wollt ihr noch ne Stunde früher starten?

@Benni
hoffe du hast schon ne Wurstbude für uns erkundet?


----------



## fracture (26. November 2010)

hey leute,

ich studiere schon seit einem jahr in hildesheim, und will jetzt nach langer verletzungsbedingter pause wieder mal biken...
fahre sonst hauptsächlich street und dirt (habe aber kein bike mehr dafür) und low-level freeride (war in bremen nicht wirklich möglich).
könnt ihr mir mal ein paar tipps geben, wo ich gut mal fahren kann, vll. auch mit ein paar sprüngen? kenne sonst in hildesheim ja nur meine wohnung, die uni und den bahnhof...

greetz
daniel


----------



## Bogeyman (26. November 2010)

Wie sieht das aus kann man sich Sonntag (?) euch noch anschließen? Habe meinen DHler nicht mehr seit dem Sommerurlaub bewegt, da wird es mal wieder Zeit ihn eine Runde durch den Wald zu schieben. Oder mit was fahrt ihr? mit Big Bikes oder doch eher Enduro?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. November 2010)

fracture schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> ich studiere schon seit einem jahr in hildesheim, und will jetzt nach langer verletzungsbedingter pause wieder mal biken...
> fahre sonst hauptsächlich street und dirt (habe aber kein bike mehr dafür) und low-level freeride (war in bremen nicht wirklich möglich).
> ...



...na das hört sich nach G-Berg an?? Oder??? Hoffentlich erholst Du Dich von dem Schnupfen, hatte ich auch mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (26. November 2010)

Ich werde mit meinem ION antreten, Benni denke ich auch, Thommes nimmt seinen Pudel.


----------



## Ripgid (26. November 2010)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Wie sieht das aus kann man sich Sonntag (?) euch noch anschließen? Habe meinen DHler nicht mehr seit dem Sommerurlaub bewegt, da wird es mal wieder Zeit ihn eine Runde durch den Wald zu schieben. Oder mit was fahrt ihr? mit Big Bikes oder doch eher Enduro?



Klaro. So wie es aussieht, läufts auf den Sonntag hinaus. Wir sind ne gemischte Truppe, DH, FR, Enduro und ein Hardtail ist glaube ich auch dabei!?


----------



## oxysept (27. November 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Klaro. So wie es aussieht, läufts auf den Sonntag hinaus. Wir sind ne gemischte Truppe, DH, FR, Enduro und ein Hardtail ist glaube ich auch dabei!?



Da ich eh die Kamera im Gepäck habe und in erster Linie Fotos machen möchte ist das Hardtail schon okay für mich.
(Habe ja auch kann Alternative zur Verfügung .)

Bis Sonntag am Bahnhof in Alfeld.


----------



## instinctless (27. November 2010)

aye, treffen aufm bahnsteig oder vorm bahnhof?

freu mich auf sonntag, hoffe das wetter ist so wie heute. 

btw, dönerbude fänd ich persönlich kacke, gibt ja heutzutage keine ordentlichen nahrhaften döner mehr. also ne deftige mahlzeit wäre schon cool in ner gemütlichen umgebung. 
oder ne leckere heisse suppe bei frorider @home ^^


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. November 2010)

Es gibt in der nähe vom Bahnhof nen guten Imbiss, weiß nur nciht ob der Sonntags offen hat, die Burger sind da super gibt aber auch anderes, am Bahnhof gäbs auch noch ne gute Pizzeria oder man fährt nach Röllinghausen ist nciht weit weg dort gibs ne Kneipe mit super Schnitzel und Currywurst.

@Kitty: kannst ja bei mir in Limmer Parken, treffen halb 12 oder kommst direkt zum bahnhof.
fett Sprünge wirds net geben außer jemand Schaufelt, halt Singletrail  bespickt mit Wurzeln steine, ordentlich Schnee. Hauptsache Spaß und vielleicht ein paar gute Fotos.
Man kanns auch als Fahrendes Forums treffen an sehen ;-)

wären dann so 9 Mann wenn ich mich net verzählt habe.
Wetsream sind schon aufgezogen, mit Swampthing wars gestern teils schwammig beim fahren


----------



## Ripgid (27. November 2010)

ne, auf Döner habe ich auch keine Lust, dann lieber ne ordentliche Curry/Bratwurst.. hauptsache die verbrannten Kalorien kommen schnellstmöglich wieder in den Körper 

@instinctless
wenn dann vorm Bahnhof..
kann dir leider noch nix genaues sagen, daniel hat sich bei mir noch nicht gemeldet ob er nun den Transporter bekommt..

@oxysept
dafür kommst du mit dem HT auch den Berg ordenlich hoch!

weiß jemand ob man für die Fahrradmitnahme im Metronom und der Eurobahn was zahlen muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. November 2010)

Wo was gegessen wird ist mir im Endeffekt relativ egal, Hauptsache es schmeckt und macht satt.


----------



## tisch (27. November 2010)

soweit ich weiß zählt das fahrrad als kind.? 
aber warum essen? warum sucht ihr nicht passend was auf wos glühwein gibt?^^


----------



## instinctless (27. November 2010)

wer fährt denn jetzt alles von hildesheim aus?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. November 2010)

Hallo Günther,
 wie wars im Tosmar, die neue Variante, die Iltschi] bei der DJH gezwungenermassen in den Forst kloppte, hat den Flow spürbar verbessert. Vor lauter Begeisterung hab ich dabei den 3. Tacho, in 2010, als Geocache gespendet. 

U50 scheint sich morgen am Rettberg zutreffen, falls ich das hier im Mittelteil richtig verstehe.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. November 2010)

tisch schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß zählt das fahrrad als kind.?



... oder als Geliebte!! Viel Spaß den Mädels und Jungs der Integralhelm-Fraktion morgen beim Krachen-Lassen und nehmt ein extra U-Höschen mit... war kalt heute aber saugeil


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. November 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ... war kalt heute aber saugeil


Sehr saugeil
Nach dem Intro:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/17239808"]http://vimeo.com/17239808[/ame]
kam der Ebers-. der Wein-, der Buch-, und der Turmberg!
Alle mit herrlichen Panoramablicken und zahlreichen Wildwechseln...
THX JimidB for scouting, das nächste Mal aber bitte mit Taschenofen
Nach 3 Std. war bei mir der Ofen aus, zuhause aber der Ofen an
LG, G-K-R


@sascha: Sorry, aber um 10 lag ich noch in der Koje


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. November 2010)

Glühwein gibs noch net, der Weihnachtsmarkt in Alfeld macht erst am 11.12. auf


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. November 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/17239808



Tait eita!...
...zumindest die Hose


----------



## trixter78 (27. November 2010)

Werd morgen auch am Bahnhof sein - dann kann ich wenigstens etwas (warm-)fahren bevor es mit der Schieberei losgeht.

Glühwein hätte ich zur Not da, wegen 'Bratwurst am Sonntag' bin ich aber auch überfragt.
Fahren wir einfach durch nach Westerberg zum Spanferkel-Gott aka Zwetschenkreuger. Zünftiger geht wohl kaum  

Die *Fahrradmitnahme* kostet übrigens *4,50 Euro* (Tageskarte).

Bis morgen...ick freu mir


----------



## Ripgid (27. November 2010)

okay, offenbar wird das bei uns nix mit dem Transporter. Treffen uns um 11 Uhr vor dem Hildesheimer Bahnhof... Also sind wir dann 3 Leute die ab Hildesheim HBF fahren? Instinctless du auch, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (27. November 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> okay, offenbar wird das bei uns nix mit dem Transporter. Treffen uns um 11 Uhr vor dem Hildesheimer Bahnhof... Also sind wir dann 3 Leute die ab Hildesheim HBF fahren? Instinctless du auch, oder?



ich bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig. entweder bin ich morgen in hildesheim am bahnhof, oder ich fahre mit dem auto nach alfeld und werde dort am bahnhof sein. werde morgen früh nochmal hier reinschauen.


----------



## jaamaa (28. November 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/17239808



Moin,

gibt es denn das Tosmar-TV mit den sehr informative Themen jetzt jede Woche zu dieser Zeit auf diesem Sendeplatz?


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. November 2010)

Stand heute Morgen, liegender Schnee ist schön hart, Temperaturen bis -11 grad um 5Uhr in Brunkensen, in Limmer -7, nimmt tee mit und zieht euch warm an


----------



## instinctless (28. November 2010)

also ich werde zwecks wechselklamotten und weiteren krempel mit dem auto nach alfeld kommen und dort am bahnhof stehen sofern es dort einen parkplatz gibt. weisser skoda octavia.

noch ne kleine anmerkung:
ich bin heut morgen mit ner voll dicken backe aufgewacht. bislang hat sich da auch noch nichts dran geändert,also nicht wundern :-D
merkwürdigerweise hab ich überhaupt keine zahnschmerzen o0


----------



## instinctless (28. November 2010)

danke und grüße  an alle die heut in alfeld dabei waren. fand es war ne sehr angenehme runde


----------



## Ripgid (28. November 2010)

ja, ich fands auch ganz gut. wenn man mal von dem ganzen geschiebe absieht. Der Scherftrail war echt ganz geil; den möcht ich im Sommer nochmal fahren.

Mal gucken ob man von dem Videomaterial was gebrauchen kann.. Kann jemand die Fotos hochladen?


----------



## oxysept (28. November 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Mal gucken ob man von dem Videomaterial was gebrauchen kann.. Kann jemand die Fotos hochladen?



Hat Spaß gemacht der heutige Nachmittag!

Ach ja, die Fotos:













Bin leider nur in der einen Kurve richtig zum Fotografieren gekommen; 
die Fotos haben dafür eine etwas höherer Auflösung (ca. 1600x1200 - zum Vergrößern Foto anklicken) als sonst!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. November 2010)

War eine klasse Tour, hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht!
Und die Bilder sind auch gut geworden! Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## tisch (28. November 2010)

och menno... 
aber das nächste mal bin ich dabei^^
aber gute fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (28. November 2010)

die bilder sind doch echt super.. genau im richtigen moment abgedrückt, aber mein rechter fuss sieht in der kurve arg komisch aus..


----------



## trixter78 (28. November 2010)

Jup, hat Spaß gemacht.
Fürs nächste mal frag ich den Bauern nach nem Shuttle bzw. dem Preis


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. November 2010)

Schon mal ein kleiner Appetizer Die Videos habe ich mir schon angeschaut, Aufnahmen sind gut geworden. Bei Zeiten werden die mal vernünftig geschnitten.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. November 2010)

In der Tat ne schicke Runde! Nächtes Wochenende Tosmar steht?!?!?


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. November 2010)

Jo war echt super, bin jetzt gerade vom Zeitungen verteilen zurück, ab unter die Dusche und vor dem Flimmerkasten. Super Fotos.

Der Abgang von Daniel war echt genial.

Wenn bei mir nciht irgendwas dazwischen kommt dann geht das wohl klar, mit nächsten We. Denk Dran Alena erst die trails abfahren und sauber Räumen.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. November 2010)

Und in drei Wochen dann hoch auf den Brocken?
Ich mach mich mal schlau, wie wir das am Besten anstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (28. November 2010)

Wäre ne geile Sache, dann Plastiktüten mitnehmen zum rodeln am Torfhaus


----------



## Ripgid (28. November 2010)

wäre schön wenn wir die Tosmar- und die Brockentour dann auf nem Samstag durchziehen könnten 

Wer hat jetzt den Link zu den günstigen LED-leuchten?


----------



## CrunchRyder (28. November 2010)

Ich wollt grad fragen wen ich denn vorhin im Zug gesehen habe - schwarzes Nicolai Ion mit Xtra-Love Gold und Boxxer, und en rotes Alutech. Ich hab verpennt euch anzusprechen, weil ich nicht wusste was ich sagen soll...  schöne Fotos, sieht nach einem schönen Sonntag aus. 

Beim Tosmar-Rocken wär ich gerne mit von der Partie. 

schönen Abend


----------



## tisch (28. November 2010)

waren dann ripgid und umleitung...
Brocken klingt gut.... 3 wochen??? wenn ich glück hab passt es so das ich wieder darf^^ mal sehen was morgen onkel doktore sagt. wenns gut aussieht in einer woch endlich drähte raus...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. November 2010)

Ja, das waren Ripgid und ich im Zug 

Was ich bisher zum Brockentrip rausgefunden habe:
*Fahrradmitnahme kostenlos, geht aber nur, wenn genug Platz ist (kann ma ja telefonisch klÃ¤ren)
*17â¬ pro Fahrt zum Brocken
*Abfahrtszeiten: 9:10 Wernigerode, 10:05 Drei Annen Hohne, 10:24 Schierke
*Ankunft auf dem Brocken: 10:54

Wegen einer Zugverbingung werde ich mich mal erkundigen, IMO lohnt ein Niedersachsenticket (5 Leute, 25â¬, ganz Niedersachsen).
Falls das nicht geht oder unpraktisch ist, werde ich mal meine Tante fragen, in ihr Auto wÃ¼rde man 2 Personen und ein paar RÃ¤der reinbekommen, ohne, dass man sie groÃ auseinander nehmen mÃ¼sste (ich schÃ¤tze mal Vorderrad mÃ¼sste raus). Eine AnhÃ¤ngerkupplung ist auch dran. Mit 3 Wochen Vorlaufzeit werde ich sie bestimmt mal erreichen


----------



## tisch (28. November 2010)

nagut... mit der bahn richtung harz und dann mit mehreren leuten mit fahrrädern wird wohl schon schwierig...


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. November 2010)

denke mal für die Hildesheimer ist Wernigerrode sinnvoll. für die Alfelder Leute ist glaube Schirke günstiger zum anfahren, würde dann mit dem Auto fahren, könnte trixer und oxy mitnehmen vom Platz her.


----------



## instinctless (29. November 2010)

tosmar werde ich wohl bei sein wenn nichts zwischen kommt.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (29. November 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> denke mal für die Hildesheimer ist Wernigerrode sinnvoll. für die Alfelder Leute ist glaube Schirke günstiger zum anfahren, würde dann mit dem Auto fahren, könnte trixer und oxy mitnehmen vom Platz her.




Die Frage ist ja auch, wo man dann runter fährt. Von Bad Harzburg oder Ilsenburg wieder hoch zum Auto radeln finde ich weniger lustig


----------



## tisch (29. November 2010)

ab besten vom tiefst möglichen punkt aus starten^^ wieder irgendwo hoch zu fahren( eher schieben).... ne lieber net
welche reifen sind denn so mal grob zu empfehelen? wetscream 2,5 60a?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (29. November 2010)

Bin gestern mit Rain King 1,9 bar/ Kaiser 2,2 bar Kombi gut gerutscht, wobei der Schnee nicht fest war, das Laub rutschig und die Wurzeln überfroren.
Könnte aber auch an meiner miserablen Fahrtechnik liegen ("perfekt das Hinterrad versetzt" )
Mal schauen, wie sich das mit etwas weniger Druck fahren lässt, dazu sollte hier aber erst mal vernünftig Schnee liegen 
Apropos Schnee... wann kommt er endlich? Laut wetter.de ist erst Donnerstag Schneefall zu erwarten


----------



## instinctless (29. November 2010)

also ich habe keine reifen gewechsel und bin ganz normal mit meinen minions gefahren, vorne supertacky hinten 60a. fand das hat gut hingehauen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. November 2010)

Wenn du Wetsream hast zieh sie auf im tiefen Schnee sind sie super, da sie sich auch nicht so schnell zu setzen.
Tiefster Punkt wäre Braunlage gut. aber fährt die bahn cniht erst ab Wernigerrode? also dann wohl da treffen.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (29. November 2010)

Habe eben mal die Videos zusammengeschnitten. Optisch ist es i.O, akustisch habe ich einfach mal drei Titel reingepackt, ohne zu schauen, ob die gerade passen oder überhaupt. Hoffe ich schaffe es noch das Endprodukt dann über Nacht hochzuladen


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. November 2010)

Daniel wo ist das Video, wir warten


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (30. November 2010)

Ist unterwegs 
Das Rendern hat mir zu lange gedauert (der PC ist nach einer halben Stunde einfach abgekackt und ich durfte von neuem anfangen). Seit 7 Uhr in der Früh, wird das Video jetzt geuploaded, knapp über 3/4 sind geschafft.
Schreibe es dann, wenn es fertig ist


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. November 2010)

alter das müsste ja riesig sein das Video, bei der upload zeit


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (30. November 2010)

480mb sind es, ja 
10:13min ist es lang.

85% sind jetzt hochgeladen, in knapp 45min dürfte es also fertig sein


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. November 2010)

Na und wieviele stürze konnteste verzeichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (30. November 2010)

Es ist vollbracht!
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. November 2010)

Jawoll ordentlich, ist doch ganz gut geworden, war aber nur Material von dir oder?
Thommes kommt von dir auch was?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (30. November 2010)

Jep, war bisher nur mein Material.
Evtl. können Thommes und ich ja mal unser Material ein wenig mischen und ein vernünftiges Video draus machen 
Thommes kann auch besser schneiden als ich


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. November 2010)

Wer Plant denn die Trailrunde am Tosmar? Hätte nen Vorschlag zum Einkehren, Hi Aussichtsturm


----------



## trixter78 (30. November 2010)

Der letzte Track springt bei mir ständig...ansonsten schön geworden.
Sag mir das nächste mal, wenn Du hinter mir fährst und filmst...dann fahr ich automatisch schneller


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (30. November 2010)

Ach so ist das! Ich dachte ihr fahrt immer extra langsam, damit ihr länger auf dem Video seid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (30. November 2010)

lustiges video. warum hast du denn die Quali so arg runtergebrochen.. das ist ja manchmal ganz schönes vogelfutter... 

ich habe teilweise ganz brauchbare aufnahmen, hatte aber noch keine zeit mich drum zu kümmern..

Mein vorschlag für die Tosmarrunde:
treffen am söhrer forsthaus - aufstieg zum gipfelkreuz - abfahrt über den Kammtrail bis diekholzen - rückfahrt über waldrandtrails zum söhrer forsthaus

aussichtsturm wäre ein option, dann könnte man den trail runter zu bosch noch mitnehmen...


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. November 2010)

für die normale runde brauchste ja net so lange, können ja ncoh mal hoch und dann canyon runter

ähm jetzt sonntag oder samstag Uhrzeit?


----------



## trixter78 (30. November 2010)

Sonntag wäre ich dabei, Samstag kann ich leider (schon wieder) nicht.

Wie siehts eigentlich mit den Magicshine-Lampen aus?
Hat jemand nen Link zu nem günstigen Angebot oder geht was in Richtung Sammelbestellung?

Diese meine ich: http://www2.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.44459


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. November 2010)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit den Magicshine-Lampen aus?


Sehr hell


trixter78 schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Link zu nem günstigen Angebot oder geht was in Richtung Sammelbestellung?
> 
> Diese meine ich: http://www2.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.44459


Das ist das günstigste Angebot weil quasi vom Hersteller; alle anderen Angebote (ebay, etc) sind von Zwischenhändlern...
Sammelbestellung vom Hersteller macht imho keinen Sinn (wg. Zolldurchlauf ja oder nein)!
Bei einem Zwischenhändler in D schon eher...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Harvester (30. November 2010)

dealextreme bedeutet aber doch auch das die Lieferung 6-8 Wochen unterwegs ist, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. November 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> dealextreme bedeutet aber doch auch das die Lieferung 6-8 Wochen unterwegs ist, oder täusche ich mich?


No
Zur Zeit noch etwas länger wg. der aktuell genaueren Luftfracht-Checks.....


----------



## instinctless (30. November 2010)

sonntag würde mir passen, bringe dann auch meine frau mit.

deinem vorschlag bzgl der runde stimme ich vollkommen zu.
in diekholzen gibts nen recht gutes restaurant, weiss nur grad den namen nicht. haben auch moderate preise. falls wir nicht aussehen wie höhlenmenschen könnte man dort auch einkehren.

nochmal was anderes.
hier gibts was über das kletternde fahrradschloss.
materialkosten bei conrad liegen bei über 700eur. da lohnt es sich in einigen fällen sicher schon fast das schloss zu klauen und das rad stehen zu lassen.

http://de.engadget.com/2010/11/30/fahrradschloss-hebt-drahtesel-in-luftige-und-sichere-hohe-am-lat/

zum thema lampe hab ich heute gelesen das osram da was neues im gepäck hat.

http://www.physorg.com/news/2010-11-powerful-smartphones.html



Ripgid schrieb:


> lustiges video. warum hast du denn die Quali so arg runtergebrochen.. das ist ja manchmal ganz schönes vogelfutter...
> 
> ich habe teilweise ganz brauchbare aufnahmen, hatte aber noch keine zeit mich drum zu kümmern..
> 
> ...


----------



## trixter78 (30. November 2010)

Wir haben uns bei der Tour am Sonntag kurz über die Lampe unterhalten und es war von einem sehr günstigen Angebot die Rede. Deshalb die Frage.

Das günstigste Angebot, das ich gefunden habe, kommt wegen der zu bestellenden Mindestmenge eher nicht in Frage: http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/322411386/MJ_808_LED_bike_light.html


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. November 2010)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Das günstigste Angebot, das ich gefunden habe, kommt wegen der zu bestellenden Mindestmenge eher nicht in Frage: http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/322411386/MJ_808_LED_bike_light.html


Salve!
Das nenn ich mal eine Sammelbestellung
"Minimum Order Quantity: 	
50 Piece/Pieces"
und:
"Standort:SHENZHEN"
Viel Glück bei der Abwicklung

Ich würde über dealextreme (rund 60 EUR netto) oder einen Zwischenhändler (60 EUR netto plus Aufschlag) ordern!

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Ripgid (30. November 2010)

bei der Sammelbestellung könnt ihr mich schonmal dazu schreiben. Eine nehme ich garantiert, eine zweite vielleicht auch noch; kommt auf den Preis an.

Irgendwo einkehren muss ich nicht zwangsläufig, lasse mein radel ungerne draussen unangeschlossen rumstehen... Auf nem Samstag hätten wir vielleicht noch ne chance auf ne deftige Wurstbude, aber ihr könnt ja alle nie auf einem Samstag.

@Benny
ich glaube den canyon trail kannst du vergessen, der war vor ein paar monaten als ich mit tisch das letzte mal da war total zu. im unteren teil richtig aufgewühlt durch die wildschweine, denke mal jetzt wirds nicht besser sein... Tosmar-locals wissens aber bestimmt besser..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (30. November 2010)

für ne sammelbestellung wäre ich ebendso dabei^^


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. November 2010)

Mache mich auch noch mal schlau wegen der Latüchte, mal nen Bekannten fragen, wo er seine geordert hat.

Wegen Wochenende; Samstag wäre mir lieber, aber einige können halt nur am Sonntag, daher würde ich sagen:

Sonntag, 12:00Uhr, Treffen am Söhrer Forsthaus?!?


----------



## trixter78 (30. November 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> ...aber ihr könnt ja alle nie auf einem Samstag....


Zumindest bei mir ist das ne Ausnahme, mal zwei Samstage in Folge keine Zeit zu haben.

Der Shop-Link war nur 'mein' günstigstes Angebot, bestellen will ich da auch nicht...und schon gar nicht die Menge


----------



## tisch (30. November 2010)

das billigste was ich aus her gefunden habe sind die beiden...?
http://www.l-tronic.de/LED-Fahrradlampe
http://www.bikelight.eu/mj-808.htm

beim 2. kann man noch nen preisvorschlag machen... evt ist es möglich wenn wir eh ne sammelbestellung machen sollten da noch 10euro oder mehr runter zu gehen...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (30. November 2010)

Ich würde auch 2 nehmen. Evtl dann noch einen Ersatzakku dazu.


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. November 2010)

wäre auch mit einer dabei. könnte beide Tage, denke es wird eh dann der Sonntag


----------



## Ripgid (30. November 2010)

Gut, dann mal Butter bei die Fische, Sonntag 12.00 Uhr am Söhrer Forsthaus;

- Benni,
- Chicken&Jörn
- Instinctless&Frau
- Trixter
- Oxysept?
- Meiner Einer
- sonst noch wer?


----------



## oxysept (1. Dezember 2010)

Wegen Sonntag:
Sofern mein Rad und ich noch mit bei Benni oder Trixter ins Auto passen, 
oder wir drei + Räder in ein Auto, bin ich gerne mit dabei.
(Habe selber leider kein Auto zur Verfügung.)

An einer Magicshine-Lampe hätte ich bei entsprechend niedrigem Preis auch Interesse.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit einen anderen Akkupack aus handelsüblichen AA-Batterien (bzw. Akkus) an die Lampe anzuschließen?
Als Ersatz bei leerem Originalakkupack oder sobald dieser Schrott ist.
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (1. Dezember 2010)

Es schneit <3
Hoffentlich kommt da jetzt auch mal ein bisschen was runter, dann kann ich nachher mal ein Bisschen filmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (1. Dezember 2010)

Eine Person + Rad kann ich gerade noch so mitnehmen, mehr passt leider nicht.
Müssen wir schauen, wie wir das verteilen.

Hoffen wir mal, dass der Wetterbericht recht hat und es Sonntag ein paar Grad wärmer ist. War eben mit dem Hund draussen - knappe -10°C sind mir dann doch ne Spur zu heftig (bzw. fehlen mir dafür die richtigen Klamotten).


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. Dezember 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> An einer Magicshine-Lampe hätte ich bei entsprechend niedrigem Preis auch Interesse.
> Gibt es die Möglichkeit einen anderen Akkupack aus handelsüblichen AA-Batterien (bzw. Akkus) an die Lampe anzuschließen?
> Als Ersatz bei leerem Originalakkupack oder sobald dieser Schrott ist.
> Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


Kein Probleme bei entsprechenden Akkus (Video-Akkus oder Bastellösung); die AA-Akkus gehen nicht wg. zu geringer Spannung! Siehe auch hier

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Dezember 2010)

@ trixer, oxysep: Bei mir könnten wir auch zu dritt fahren, mein Bike käme ins Auto eure auf den Heckträger.


----------



## trixter78 (1. Dezember 2010)

Da sag ich auch nicht 'nein'


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Dezember 2010)

sprit durch 3 güsntiger gehts net


----------



## trixter78 (1. Dezember 2010)

Das versteht sich doch von selbst...auch ohne Zaunpfahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Dezember 2010)

*G*, wie siehts mit Brocken aus, wollen wir drei oxy du und ich dann auch zusammen fahren?


----------



## instinctless (1. Dezember 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Gut, dann mal Butter bei die Fische, Sonntag 12.00 Uhr am Söhrer Forsthaus;
> 
> - Benni,
> - Chicken&Jörn
> ...



bestätigt
instinctless + jennibunny


----------



## oxysept (1. Dezember 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> *G*, wie siehts mit Brocken aus, wollen wir drei oxy du und ich dann auch zusammen fahren?



Die Räder auf dem Heckträger und wir im warmen Auto klingt gut.
(Wegen Uhrzeit und so kannst du ja vorher noch kurz Bescheid sagen.)

Die Brockensache ist am 4.Advent, oder? Ob ich da Zeit habe kann ich noch nicht sagen. 
Wenn du da auch fahren könntest wäre das jedenfalls super. 
Macht das denn dort oben bei den Schneehöhe mit den Rädern überhaupt Sinn?


----------



## trixter78 (1. Dezember 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> ...
> Die Brockensache ist am 4.Advent, oder? Ob ich da Zeit habe kann ich noch nicht sagen.
> Wenn du da auch fahren könntest wäre das jedenfalls super.
> ...



^^Schließe mich an.


----------



## Bogeyman (1. Dezember 2010)

mmhhh also die Harztrails bei Schnee ist bestimmt tricky. Die meisten sind ja sehr verwurzelt oder verblockt. Mit Schnee drüber wird das bestimmt nicht einfacher 
Wo wollt Ihr dann den runter? Denke die meisten Trails werden bei den Schneemengen (wenn vorhanden) nicht fahrbar sein.

ach ja diesen Sonntag bin auch auf jeden Fall dabei, nachdem ich ja letzten geschwächelt habe.


----------



## Ripgid (1. Dezember 2010)

Erste Meldung von der schneefront.. frische muddy mary's fahren sich echt gut bei ~ 5cm Neuschnee


----------



## Bogeyman (1. Dezember 2010)

Welche Mischung hast Du? Ich habe mir letzten Winter alle mittleren Stollen zur Hälfte eingerissen mit der weichen Gooey Gluey Mischung. Direkt an der Manteldecke, hängen halt nur noch zur Hälfte dran.
Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass es von dem Frost kam. Mein Mountain King auf dem CCler hat es noch übler erwischt, da sind die Stollen gleich ganz weggerissen.
Hoffe das deine Mischung besser hält.


----------



## tisch (1. Dezember 2010)

thomas hast du die 2,5er?

mal sehen ich habe die 2,35er MM performance, welches eigentlich eine ralativ harte mischung ist... sollte dementsprechend gut funktionieren

aber werde mir eh noch nen satz wetscreams holen


----------



## jaamaa (1. Dezember 2010)

Moin,
fahre auch seit ein paar Wochen die Muddy Mary Freeride Triple Evo 2,35" und bin mit dem Grip bei diesem Wetter mehr als zufrieden. Einfach Super! Kein Vergleich zum FatAlbert. Und der hat ja auch nicht grad wenig Grip. Hinten schon fast zuviel... driften unmöglich .

Die weiche Gooey Gluey Mischung soll bei Minustemperaturen nicht geeignet sein.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich werd dann morgen mal eine Runde filmen 
Und dabei natürlich mal sehen, wie sich Rain King und Kaiser bei Neuschnee machen. Diesmal aber mit weniger Druck (wobei?! )
Nur quer bist wer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (2. Dezember 2010)

nimmstes quer haste mehr^^
kommt grad gut schnee runter
dann film maln wenig


----------



## Ripgid (2. Dezember 2010)

@bogey
es sind nur die günstigen performance muddys in 2,5", also eher recht hart. bin aber nur mit ~1,7 bar gefahren. Dass die mittleren Stollen ausreissen hatte ich bei gooey glue aber auch schon mal..


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (2. Dezember 2010)

Ist das geil da draussen!


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Dezember 2010)

Mit dem Bike zur Arbeit macht richtig Laune, mehr als Auto freikratzen.
der erste war heute schon im Graben, guckten nur die rücklichter raus und dann an einer stelle wo es schon komisch ist dort überhaupt reinzurutschen.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (2. Dezember 2010)

Mit dem Rad zur Schule war eben schon recht abenteuerlich. Mit den schmalen Straßenreifen von Opas altem Herrenrad ist man schön am rutschen.
Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht.

Jetzt werd ich fix den Weg vorm Haus freischaufeln und dann gehts in den Wald


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Dezember 2010)

hast du es gut ich dar hier ncoh bis 16Uhr rumsitzen und schon wirds dann dunkel, ich bruach endlich die china lampe mit 900lumen


----------



## trixter78 (2. Dezember 2010)

Daniel hatte doch gesagt, dass er die Lampe ziemlich günstig gefunden hat...frag ihn doch einfach mal.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (2. Dezember 2010)

So, war eine geile Session, bin jetzt aber auch gut erledigt 
Werde mich dann jetzt (nach dem Duschen ) mal ans Sichten und Schneiden des Videos machen, hoffendlich sind die Aufnahmen gut geworden...

Edit: Fertig geduscht, fertig gesichtet. Habe leider den Weitwinkel unterschätzt, sodass man in jedem Clip noch sieht, wie ich anfahre. Mist! Hoffendlich fällt mir dazu noch was ein, die Aufnahmen sind nämlich sonst ziemlich gut geworden.


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Dezember 2010)

@trixer: Morgen Mittag wieder ne Runde fahren? Richtung Rotestein Höhle oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (2. Dezember 2010)

Jup, eine nicht allzu große Runde geht. 
Rothesteinhöhle ist mir aber ne Spur zu weit - das ist bei dem Wetter ja eher ne Expedition als ne Radtour. Richtung ist aber gut.
Könnten bei der Gelegenheit auch den Lippoldtrail mitnehmen.
Wieder um 13.30Uhr? Limmer Hütte?
Oxysept, biste mit dabei?

edit: Kannte die Höhle übrigens gar nicht. Klingt auf jeden Fall nach nem vielversprechenden Tourziel.


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Dezember 2010)

Zeit passt bin dann oben, ansonten auf dem Handy melden
Die Höhle ist bei den Holzener Klippen am Ith

Hey schon gewusst das einer der ältesten Threads im Nordeutschland Forum nen Hildesheimer Thread ist?

Von August 2001 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=5298


----------



## oxysept (2. Dezember 2010)

trixter78 schrieb:


> ... Wieder um 13.30Uhr? Limmer Hütte?
> Oxysept, biste mit dabei? ...



Keine Zeit, habe bis 19 Uhr Vorlesungen in Göttingen.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. Dezember 2010)

Here we go again!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Ripgid (3. Dezember 2010)

Sieht gut aus; finde aber die Schnitte und die Übergänge in den outtakes besser als im eigentlichen Video ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (3. Dezember 2010)

geil^^ unser hometrail... 
ist da aber im mittelteil nicht noch irgendwie eine rechts links?
kannste ja mal demnächst vorbeischneien^^


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Dezember 2010)

@trixer: Alena und Jörn kommen auch mit heute, sie kommen direkt zu mir, wenn du wilslt dann kansnte auch um 13:30 direkt zu mir kommen, liegt ja auf dem weg zu hütte, fährste am besten von der Polizei aus durch die Leinewiesen dann über die Leine Brücke bei Godenau, von da aus an der Bahn lang nach Limmer, über die kleine Bahnbrücke, direkt an der ersten Garage stehen wir *in der Gatze 4*


----------



## trixter78 (3. Dezember 2010)

Alles klar, werde da sein.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. Dezember 2010)

tisch schrieb:


> geil^^ unser hometrail...
> ist da aber im mittelteil nicht noch irgendwie eine rechts links?
> kannste ja mal demnächst vorbeischneien^^



Die rechts-links-Kombination ist drauf, bei ~35s von oben gefilmt, danach von vorn.


----------



## instinctless (3. Dezember 2010)

nettes video.
der klatscher gegen den baum gefällt mir besonders 

was ist eig. mit dem anderen video vom letzten wochenende?


----------



## trixter78 (3. Dezember 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> ...
> was ist eig. mit dem anderen video vom letzten wochenende?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7794740&postcount=2487


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Dezember 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Die rechts-links-Kombination ist drauf, bei ~35s von oben gefilmt, danach von vorn.



Nicht schlecht, da kommt beim click-Pedalen-biker neid auf
Schön den Fuß raus und dann quer!
Baue morgen erstmal flats auf das AM....

Für Euren Sonntag-Event liegt mir allerdings noch kein Tosmar-Trail-Freigabe-Antrag vor
Eine Freigabe ist aber auch noch am Sonntag kurzfristig möglich, ich bin ja da

LG, G-King-of-Tosmar


----------



## Ripgid (3. Dezember 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> nettes video.
> der klatscher gegen den baum gefällt mir besonders
> 
> was ist eig. mit dem anderen video vom letzten wochenende?



jiaaaa.. sorry, noch keine zeit gehabt. ich hoffe ich kann an diesem Wochenende mal etwas zurecht schnippeln. All zu lang wird es aber nicht werden..

@King of Tosmar
wie sieht denn der Canyontrail aus, da du ja eh dort zu wohnen scheinst ?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Dezember 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @King of Tosmar
> wie sieht denn der Canyontrail aus, da du ja eh dort zu wohnen scheinst ?


Oben frei, unten liegt noch Kronenholz/Reisig und leider recht viel
Da muß mal der eisenarsch durch und dann mit vereinten Kräften den Rest...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (4. Dezember 2010)

Hey Günther, wenn Du nicht zuuu früh startest können wir uns GK treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (4. Dezember 2010)

12 Uhr, Söhrer Forsthaus steht?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. Dezember 2010)

Wir sind morgen da!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Dezember 2010)

Söhrer Forsthaus steht, Günther der LvT passt da schon auf.

aber wo ist GK (ünthers ette)?


----------



## Ripgid (4. Dezember 2010)

trixter78 schrieb:


> 12 Uhr, Söhrer Forsthaus steht?



jep, +/-15min


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Dezember 2010)

sind dann da, außer es regnet ohne Ende


----------



## jennibunny (4. Dezember 2010)

dito



Frorider Ben schrieb:


> sind dann da, außer es regnet ohne Ende


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Dezember 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> sind dann da, außer es regnet ohne Ende


UPDATE bzw. Untrailwarnung....

Canyontrail ist bis unten frei, im Sinne von Querholzfrei!

Einigermaßen befahrbar, runter heizen geht auch
Wer mag kann auch Bodenproben nehmen
Schön rutschig in jedem Fall....

Der Tosmartrail ist leider mit Schneewehen





 verseucht, Alpengrütze, der macht so keine Freude
Wer mag kann hier [ame="http://vimeo.com/17473909"]http://vimeo.com/17473909[/ame]noch mal reinschauen, wie man hört, hört man nix

LG, bis morgen, wenn ich es schaffe...
G-K-R

PS: JimidB: zu spät gelesen, war ab 13.00 ontrail, um 13.45 am GK! Bist Du trails gefahren?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Dezember 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Söhrer Forsthaus steht, Günther der LvT passt da schon auf.





pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> aber wo ist GK (ünthers ette)?



ünther ette ist jetzt ipfel reuz  

LG, G


----------



## Ripgid (4. Dezember 2010)

Hätte ich gewusst dass ihr heute den Schnee am Tosmar umschichtet, hätte ich mich nicht am Galgenberg rumgetrieben und wäre mal vorbei gekommen.

Meinst du mit "tosmartrail" den Kammtrail ab Gipfelkreuz? Wie sehen denn die Trails am Waldrand richtung diekholzen aus? hoffe wenigstens die sind fahrbar..

An der Tonquali deiner Liveberichte musst du aber noch ein wenig feilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Dezember 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Hätte ich gewusst dass ihr heute den Schnee am Tosmar umschichtet, hätte ich mich nicht am Galgenberg rumgetrieben und wäre mal vorbei gekommen.


Schneehöhen?


Ripgid schrieb:


> Meinst du mit "tosmartrail" den Kammtrail ab Gipfelkreuz?


Ja, genau den!


Ripgid schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn die Trails am Waldrand richtung diekholzen aus? hoffe wenigstens die sind fahrbar..


Jo, sind fahrbar!


Ripgid schrieb:


> An der Tonquali deiner Liveberichte musst du aber noch ein wenig feilen


Yes, ich brauche ein Außenmicro mit Püschelfell

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Ripgid (5. Dezember 2010)

habe da noch was zusammengeschnibbelt....

[ame="http://vimeo.com/17479330"]ice around alfeld on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Dezember 2010)

Schneehöhen in Alfeld und Umgebung bis zu 20cm, bin im 4 Uhr Zeitung verteilen gewesen, bis eben die ganze Zeit geschneit und nicht wenig, dazu ordentlicher Sturm gewesen.
Straßen waren mehr oder weniger garnet frei.


----------



## average.stalker (5. Dezember 2010)

sieht irgendwie kalt aus bei euch...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. Dezember 2010)

Sieht nicht nur so aus, fühlt sich auch so an


----------



## instinctless (5. Dezember 2010)

kalt? nee, wir haben +1° draussen, ich hätte lieber -1° der schnee ist nämlich ziemlich wässrig,zumindest hier in sarstedt.

also bis um 12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (5. Dezember 2010)

wir hatten heute auch kühle 31°C puh... 
mal im ernst: ne ne tour bei frost, -3C° oder so, da hätte ich auch mal wieder lust drauf


----------



## jaamaa (5. Dezember 2010)

average.stalker schrieb:


> wir hatten heute auch kühle 31°C puh...
> mal im ernst: ne ne tour bei frost, -3C° oder so, da hätte ich auch mal wieder lust drauf



Na dann lass uns doch für ein paar Wochen tauschen .


----------



## eisenarsch (5. Dezember 2010)

mir ist es zu warm ,es kann gern kälter werden


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. Dezember 2010)

Finde ich auch!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. Dezember 2010)

Salve und schönen 2. Advent allerseits!

Lustig war es heute auf dem Tosmar:
Weihnachtsbaum an der Auffahrt, 







Kuscheln und Weihnachtskekse an der Tosmarschutzhütte, White-Canyontrail-Surfen
[ame="http://vimeo.com/17490115"]http://vimeo.com/17490115[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/17490862"]http://vimeo.com/17490862[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/17517872"]http://vimeo.com/17517872[/ame]
und Adventsimbiss auf dem AT

LG, G-K-R


----------



## tisch (5. Dezember 2010)

gemeinheit... ihr habt spaß und ich darf mich langweilen^^
aber weinachtsgeschenke für sich kaufen macht auch ein klein wenig spaß

P.S. ich hatte mal glaube daniel und thomas schon gefragt, wie findet ihr die idee eines sylvester nightride?


----------



## Ripgid (5. Dezember 2010)

war wirklich ein schöne runde heute, Canyon&Boschtrail haben echt spass gemacht, hätte ich gar nicht gedacht!

hier noch ein paar bilder von mir:

















evtl. kommt später noch ein kleines video!

@Daniel&Timo
ihr habt was verpasst


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Dezember 2010)

Jo war supi heute, nur mit Matschreifen kann man dann nciht mithalten, scheiß Rollwiederstand *G* Bis zur nächsten Runde


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. Dezember 2010)

Hat super Spass gemacht  
Die Bilder und die neueste Folge Tosmar-TV sind


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. Dezember 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @Daniel&Timo
> ihr habt was verpasst



Ach so'n Quatsch! Mathe lernen und bei Schnee/Schneeregen auf der Autobahn rumdüsen würde ich immer einer gepflegten Runde "Rund um Hildesheim" vorziehen!

Schöne Bilder und Videos, bin schon wieder richtig heiß auf die nächste Ausfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (6. Dezember 2010)

so, ich wollte mir im laufe der nÃ¤chsten woche so eine Magicshine P7 bestellen.

habe da mal 2 Shops ausfindig gemacht:

Kandidat 1 versendet aus Ãsterreich, daher auch Versandkosten von 14â¬
http://www.bikelight.eu/

Kandidat 2 versendet aus Deutschland, bietet aber nicht so viel zubehÃ¶r an...
http://www.l-tronic.de/LED-Fahrradlampe

MÃ¶chte jemand mitbestellen? wÃ¼rde sich ja bei dem ersten Shop zwecks porto-teilung anbieten..


----------



## tisch (6. Dezember 2010)

na... machst du schauen auf seite 101 da du finden die beiden links auch schon und ich haben was dazu geschrieben^^

mh ich würde ja gerne eine mitbestellen nur ist diesen monat das geld überhaupt nicht vorhanden...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. Dezember 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve und schönen 2. Advent allerseits!
> 
> Lustig war es heute auf dem Tosmar:
> Weihnachtsbaum an der Auffahrt,
> ...



Winterzeit ist Sahnepädkenzeit und alle Stollenreifenfahrer haben sich lieb 

schöne Bilder+Filmchen, besonder der kreischende Elch kommt gut
man sieht noch nichts, aber hört ihn schon.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. Dezember 2010)

Das war kein Elch, sondern ein Frosch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dem seine Winterstarre nicht gegönnt wird. Der darf auch mal kreischen


----------



## tanchoplatinum (7. Dezember 2010)

hallo



ich hab meine lampen von ihm hier http://cgi.ebay.de/SSC-P7-1200Lm-LED-Bicycle-bike-HeadLight-headLamp-Light-/310276809318?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483df06266



super preis + schnelle lieferung, der steckdosenadapter für EU ist auch dabei.

die lampe hat auch ein sehr langes kabel (dealextrem hat ein so kurzes das der akku bei kopf betrieb  nicht in den rucksack gelegt werden kann) damit der akku auch bei kopf betrieb in den rucksack kann.


----------



## trixter78 (8. Dezember 2010)

Super, vielen Dank für den Link.

Eine Sammelbestellung bringt bei dem Verkäufer leider nichts, da die Versandkosten pro Lampe zu zahlen sind. Aber der Preis ist ja auch so gut.


----------



## Harvester (8. Dezember 2010)

was heisst denn in diesem Fall "schnell"? Weil Standort ist doch auch HK....

achja, von der Technik her ist das noch "die Alte". dh 3 Modi, nicht stufenlos dimmbar. Reicht aber auch so?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. Dezember 2010)

Salve!

Hier mal die aktuellen Schneehöhen der hiesigen Ski-& Rodelgebiete:

nördliche Auffahrt zum Tosmar: Pulverschnee, 15cm, Auffahrt möglich

südliche Auffahrt zum Tosmar: Schneewehen, z.T. 50cm, sonst Pulverschnee 20cm, Auffahrt nur zum Teil möglich, Schiebeanteil 80%

Forstwege komplett eingeschneit, nix geräumt

Tosmartrail zur Zeit nicht fahrbar wg. Schneewehen!

Canyontrail versinkt mittlerweile im Tiefschnee, daher:
Tiefschnee-Wedeln mit dem bike möglich

Also, DX-Brenner an den Lenker/auf den Helm und los gehts






LG, G-K-R


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (8. Dezember 2010)

Super, danke für den Bericht!
Am Osterberg liegen derzeit ca. 20cm, der Untergrund ist aber teilweise gefroren und daher recht rutschig. Video folgt noch, bin gerade am Schneiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (8. Dezember 2010)

Wenns Wetter passt will ich am Freitagnachmittag den Aufstieg zum tosmar wagen und dann den canyontrail wieder runter..

Welche Tour steht am Wochenende an? Wer fährt wo?


----------



## MTB-Sascha (9. Dezember 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Hier mal die aktuellen Schneehöhen der hiesigen Ski-& Rodelgebiete:
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen :-(( wollte 100 mal umdrehen

Zum Fosthaus runter fast so langsam wie die Auffahrt über den Südanstieg

Aber die ersten Loipen sind auch schon gelegt


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (9. Dezember 2010)

Und ab gehts


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. Dezember 2010)

Salve!

Sehr schöne Video-Arbeit

Aber, wo liegt denn bitte schön so wenig Schnee

Scheint mir eine Aufnahme aus dem September zu sein

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (9. Dezember 2010)

Die Aufnahmen sind gestern Nachmittag am Osterberg entstanden. Geschätzte 15cm Schnee liegen dort nun auch, habe aber beim ersten Neuschnee schon alles freigefahren


----------



## Ripgid (9. Dezember 2010)

Sehr cool gemacht alter schredder-Freak...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (9. Dezember 2010)

gibt es in hildesheim eig. noch ne möglichkeit skier/snowboard wachsen zu lassen? früher konnte man das bei vosswinkel machen, aber die machen das auch nicht mehr.


----------



## tisch (9. Dezember 2010)

juhu.. heute ist nen schönes paket ins haus geflattert^^ 
meine neuste errungenschaft

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/7/3/2/2/5/_/medium/IMG_2506.JPG?0


----------



## instinctless (9. Dezember 2010)

schön wenn man mehrere hobbies hat. so kannst du ja jetzt immerhin fotos machen da du ja kein rad fahren kannst.



tisch schrieb:


> juhu.. heute ist nen schönes paket ins haus geflattert^^
> meine neuste errungenschaft
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/7/3/2/2/5/_/medium/IMG_2506.JPG?0


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. Dezember 2010)

Habe mich auch schon selber beschenkt  Das kam heute an *freu*


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. Dezember 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Habe mich auch schon selber beschenkt  Das kam heute an *freu*



Glückwunsch

Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge...
Welches Modell ist das?
Ich kann die Bremse hier nicht finden

Wahrscheinlich limitiertes c spezialangefertiges h nullserien i geheimes c handgeklöppeltes k Test e unverkäufliches n Sondermodell

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Dezember 2010)

und? wie ist der sound?

Bitte Demo upload


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Dezember 2010)

zu langsam er war da

the faster, the furious, the one and only LvT spell G-K-R

hier gibts Experten 

s.u.


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Dezember 2010)

@günther: ist ne Formula The One


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. Dezember 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @günther: ist ne Formula The One



Die aktuellen sehen aber so aus:














Schaut Euch mal die Lage des Bremszylindes an

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. Dezember 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> und? wie ist der sound?
> 
> Bitte Demo upload





PS: Ich setze alles auf die Speziallösung

Rien ne va plus


LG,
Leiter vom Tosmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (9. Dezember 2010)

tisch schrieb:


> juhu.. heute ist nen schönes paket ins haus geflattert^^
> meine neuste errungenschaft
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/7/3/2/2/5/_/medium/IMG_2506.JPG?0




sehr schön, damit hast du dich schon für die nächste Saison verpflichtet 

habe heute auch Post bekommen:
Mein neues Low-budget-projekt. Mal sehen was draus wird:




nein, leider kein Transition...


Dafür aber eine Baustellen-Wildsau: (Alutech Wildsau Hardride FR)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. Dezember 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Dafür aber eine Baustellen-Wildsau: (Alutech Wildsau Hardride FR)



Hallo Steve

sehr schöner Rahmen
Auf das Low-Budget-Projekt bin ich mal gespannt

LG, G-K-R (LvT)


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Dezember 2010)

Das ist herb





schöner stabiler Querbaumklopfer: designed for HarvesterDHschneisen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Dezember 2010)

der Leuchturmwärter vom Tosmar ist schneller als sein Licht


----------



## Ripgid (9. Dezember 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Hallo Steve *---> Peat*
> 
> sehr schöner Rahmen
> Auf das Low-Budget-Projekt bin ich mal gespannt
> ...



Den Aufkleber habe ich 2min nachdem das foto entstanden ist schon runtergerissen...
Die Farbe ist aber echt grässlich.. ich glaub das ding muss neu gepulvert werden. Ich tendiere zu Skyblue für Hauptrahmen und kettenstreben, sowie weiß für die Druckstreben und die Schwinge. Rest der Aluparts dann rot elox. so ähnlich wie benni es hat..


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. Dezember 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Den Aufkleber habe ich 2min nachdem das foto entstanden ist schon runtergerissen...



Schade Steve



Ripgid schrieb:


> ...ich glaub das ding muss neu gepulvert werden...



Dann bitte hier

LG, Roi de la Tosmar


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (9. Dezember 2010)

Copycat 
Mir gefällt es so schon ganz gut (außer der Rahmen)


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Dezember 2010)

wär schon grell


----------



## Ripgid (9. Dezember 2010)

@pfädchen
hat was.. 

oder auch so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (9. Dezember 2010)

hast se doch net mehr alle thomas...^^ geiles teil
und wegen der verpflichtung... gerne wenn du zum spot kommst^^ will mal paar fliegebilder von dir machen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. Dezember 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> und? wie ist der sound?
> 
> Bitte Demo upload


 
Sound lässt noch etwas auf sich warten, dafür muss aus dem BigHit erst ein Demo gemacht werden. Ein paar Teile fehlen noch zum Glück.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. Dezember 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Die aktuellen sehen aber so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist schon die richtige Bremse, allerdings habe ich ein 2009er Modell erstanden (ist "gebraucht neu" und günstig aus der Bucht geschnappt)


----------



## rODAHn (9. Dezember 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Dann bitte hier



Was kostet denn so etwas?  (Mit vorherigem Sandstrahlen)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. Dezember 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Was kostet denn so etwas?  (Mit vorherigem Sandstrahlen)


Keine Ahnung, ruf bitte in Pattensen an...
...was ich aber weiss: Die machen gute Arbeit und haben sehr viel know-how
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Harvester (10. Dezember 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Was kostet denn so etwas? (Mit vorherigem Sandstrahlen)


 
ich meine mich an 120-140â¬ zu erinnern als ich da mal angefragt habe.
Ne kurze, unverbindliche Mail an die wird schnell beantwortet.

Ps: ich find gelb geil 

ach und noch ein paar schicke Lampen:
http://www.lightandgo.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Dezember 2010)

Aber dann ohne Beizen oder Strahlen.
Thommes denk dran Teile die Eloxiert sind lassen sich sehr schwer Pulvern, jedenfalls wäre es viel vorbehandlung.

Kannst dein Rahmen auch bei Kothe in Hildesheim, Wienecke hier in Alfeld oder gleich bei Nicolai abgeben. Farbe ist echt grässlich.


----------



## Ripgid (10. Dezember 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Aber dann ohne Beizen oder Strahlen.
> Thommes denk dran Teile die Eloxiert sind lassen sich sehr schwer Pulvern, jedenfalls wäre es viel vorbehandlung.
> 
> Kannst dein Rahmen auch bei Kothe in Hildesheim, Wienecke hier in Alfeld oder gleich bei Nicolai abgeben. Farbe ist echt grässlich.



Schon richtig, die Schwinge/wippe wollte ich auch schwarz eloxiert lassen. 
Warum ohne strahlen/beizen? Könnte man doch mit nussschalen strahlen lassen, oder meinst du das beschädigt das alu zu stark?


----------



## tisch (10. Dezember 2010)

ich glaube das wegen beizen und strahlen war auf den preis bezogen...
haste schon nen plan wie es dann aufgebaut werden soll?


----------



## instinctless (10. Dezember 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ruf bitte in Pattensen an...
> ...was ich aber weiss: Die machen gute Arbeit und haben sehr viel know-how
> LG, G-K-R



bei gleiss kostet sowas 140-160 eur mit strahlen.
bei mowa in hildesheim könnt ich es über nen kollegen für 100 regeln.
habe da selber schon nen rahmen machen lassen.
ich hab da aber noch ne andere connection wo es noch wesentlich günstiger geht.
ich hab nen draht zur jva sehnde, die strahlen und pulvern auch im auftrag und über meinen draht geht das evtl. sogar gratis + was für die kaffeekasse

iwie kann ich mich mit dem hinterteil der wildsau nich anfreunden xD
ich hatte ja eig. geplant mir für die nächste saison nen devinci wilson zu kaufen aber nun hab ich das hier gesehen o0

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497215


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Dezember 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> ...ich hab nen draht zur jva sehnde...




Die Oberflächenbeschichtung schaut gut aus

Und ein paar Produkte kenne ich auch

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (10. Dezember 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> ich hatte ja eig. geplant mir für die nächste saison nen devinci wilson zu kaufen aber nun hab ich das hier gesehen o0
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497215



Devinci Wilson ist äußerst lecker, aber nur das 2010er 
Das 2011er gefällt mit optisch nicht mehr so gut!
Das Herb ist auch ein schmackhaftes Rad, mir hat es da besonders AM angetan als fixes Enduro und Trailbike.


----------



## tanchoplatinum (11. Dezember 2010)

Hier ein neues Video vom Conti Nicolai Team und auch mit Mir.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BOmrdFNiJc"]YouTube        - Zerschleunigung - Conti Nicolai Team[/nomedia]


----------



## tisch (12. Dezember 2010)

sehr schön gemacht das video! macht echt bock auf fahren.
@ jimi...
warst du heute bzw... gestern schon in der scharnhorsthalle? hab das ganz verplant und auch nicht drauf geachtet ob ich dich erkenne^^
alle anderen dürfen aber auch gerne vorbeischauen


----------



## oxysept (12. Dezember 2010)

Super Video Daniel .
Bin schwer beeindruckt was du/ihr alles mit euren Rädern, Video- und Fotoausrüstung hin zaubert.
Vor allem natürlich aus so schönen Perspektiven heraus wie bei den Gerzer-Klippen .


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. Dezember 2010)

tisch schrieb:


> sehr schön gemacht das video! macht echt bock auf fahren.
> @ jimi...
> warst du heute bzw... gestern schon in der scharnhorsthalle? hab das ganz verplant und auch nicht drauf geachtet ob ich dich erkenne^^
> alle anderen dürfen aber auch gerne vorbeischauen



Leider nein, gestern wurde das schöne Wetter zum Holz stapeln genutzt und heute muss Handball gespielt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (12. Dezember 2010)

Cooles Video Daniel, haste dich schon in der Dirt Rider gesehen, bis da in leogang 2sek am schieben


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Dezember 2010)

Salve!
Allen einen schönen 3. Restadvent
Eigentlich war heute kein biker-Wetter, egal, der Besuch wollte mal auf den Tosmar. Also wurden die 2 Rotwild raus gelassen:









Der canyontrail mußte auch noch dran glauben
Unten rauschte allerdings schon das Schmelzwasser den trail runter...
ripgid´s (?) muddy mary Spuren konnten wir aber noch entdecken.

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. Dezember 2010)

wat mut, dat mut 

gleich mal losfahren und oben im Leuchturmwärterbuch nachsehen, ob der Fremde sich ordentlich eingetragen hat


----------



## Ripgid (13. Dezember 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ripgid´s (?) muddy mary Spuren konnten wir aber noch entdecken.



oh je oh je, jetzt sind die heimlichen touren wohl vorbei... 
Günther wird zum Fährtenleser...

@all
mädels, steht am 4. Advent wieder eine tour an? jetzt wo der schnee wieder in hülle und fülle vom Himmel fällt..


----------



## tisch (13. Dezember 2010)

na ich fahr doch auch muddys ;-) 
könnt ja am osterberg vorbeikommen bei eurer nächsten tour^^


----------



## trixter78 (13. Dezember 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @all
> mädels, steht am 4. Advent wieder eine tour an? jetzt wo der schnee wieder in hülle und fülle vom Himmel fällt..



Bin dafür...muss das zwar noch mit der Regierung abstimmen, aber prinzipiell wär ich dabei.
Schon ne Idee, wo es hingehen könnte?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (13. Dezember 2010)

Bin auch dabei! 

Straßenbericht: Sau glatt!


----------



## Molo (13. Dezember 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Straßenbericht: Sau glatt!



kann ich bestätigen

20km 30 minuten

nix geräumt oder gestreut. Unter dem Pulverschnee verbirgt sich oft Eis zeug.... also vorsicht morgen früh


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Dezember 2010)

Mit dem Bike im dunkeln und Schnee zur Arbeit macht am meisten bock.
Wäre bei de Tour nciht dabei, nächste Woche CAD Prüfung, muss noch büffeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. Dezember 2010)

20km 30 minuten, ein traum.
gestern nach Mittag: die Pädken trocken aber mit hochgefrorenem Boden und damit massiv viel Grip, den es zu überwinden galt und die Forstpisten verreist. 6km in 1h , walkerschlurfspeed.

 Keine Chance das GK-Leuchturmwärterbuch zu erreichen.

nach dem Blick von heute morgen in den Wald: demnächst besser mal mit die Schis


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. Dezember 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> 20km 30 minuten, ein traum.


 schöner Einheitenmix




pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Keine Chance das GK-Leuchturmwärterbuch zu erreichen.


 das ist schlecht, gerade 2 Strich auf den Leuchtturm zu navigiert man



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> demnächst besser mal mit die Schis


Das Wort Ski wurde im 19. Jahrhundert vom norwegischen ski Scheit (gespaltenes Holz) oder Schneeschuh entlehnt, das seinerseits von gleichbedeutenden altnordischen skíð abstammt und mit dem deutschen Wort Scheit urverwandt ist. Als Pluralform sind laut Duden Ski und Skier zulässig. Die Aussprache ist vornehmlich wie Schi (wie auch original im Norwegischen), kann aber lokal oder in Dialekten auch als Schki (beispielsweise Walliserdeutsch) angetroffen werden.
Also alles im grünen Bereich

LG, G-K-R

PS: Heute greife ich wieder an, allerdings ohne Skier, aber mit NobbyNic s


----------



## trixter78 (14. Dezember 2010)

tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kleine Info für die Leute, die überlegen, sich eine zu bestellen:

Meine ist gerade angekommen.
Bestellt habe ich am 9.12. - der Versand hat also nicht mal eine Woche gedauert.
Preis inkl. Versand: 56,66 Euro
Verpackung, Lieferumfang und erster Eindruck bzgl. Qualität sind sehr gut.
Funktionstest steht noch aus.


----------



## Ripgid (14. Dezember 2010)

wir kommen grad vom Tosmar:






Seltsame Verhältnisse dort, unter dem frischen Neuschnee ist der platt getrampelte Schnee schön gefroren. Alles sehr rutschig und die Schmalspur-schneisen von Günther haben sich zu gefährlichen spurrillen entwickelt. Haben dann den Canyontrail abwärts genommen, bis auf ein paar blöde stellen gings ganz gut..

@GKR
schau mal ins Gipfelbuch


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich find das linke Rad ja recht erotisch 

War eine coole Tour und für mich die Canyontrail-entjungferung. Macht jede Menge Spaß der Trail, eigentlich das, wonach ich hier in Hildesheim immer gesucht habe.


----------



## instinctless (14. Dezember 2010)

wir sollten wenn das wetter besser ist mal nen ausflug in den deister machen, dann zeig ich euch mal ein paar wirklich schöne lange trails, sofern die dann noch existieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (14. Dezember 2010)

Apropos deister, mein Kumpel wollte am Samstag um 10 Uhr in springe starten... Bin am überlegen ob ich mitfahre.. Eigentlich müsste ich zur FH aber ich bin noch am überlegen  wer würde mitfahren wollen?

@Flo würdest du den Guide machen?


----------



## instinctless (14. Dezember 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Apropos deister, mein Kumpel wollte am Samstag um 10 Uhr in springe starten... Bin am überlegen ob ich mitfahre.. Eigentlich müsste ich zur FH aber ich bin noch am überlegen  wer würde mitfahren wollen?
> 
> @Flo würdest du den Guide machen?



prinzipiell schon, ich kann nur noch nicht absehen ob ich am wochenende zeit habe, ich sag aber die tage bescheid.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. Dezember 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> wir kommen grad vom Tosmar:







Ripgid schrieb:


> Seltsame Verhältnisse dort, unter dem frischen Neuschnee ist der platt getrampelte Schnee schön gefroren. Alles sehr rutschig und die Schmalspur-schneisen von Günther haben sich zu gefährlichen spurrillen entwickelt. Haben dann den Canyontrail abwärts genommen, bis auf ein paar blöde stellen gings ganz gut..
> 
> @GKR
> schau mal ins Gipfelbuch


Salve!
Jo, war schwer was los auf dem Tosmar
Bin leider erst um 17.00 DX-erhellt gestartet und Deine Beschreibung "seltsame Verhältnisse" trifft es: das war Fahrtechnik-Training pur
Alter Schwede bin ich stellenweise gerutscht bzw. in irgendwelche Spurrillen rein und raus katapultiert worden...
Der Kammtrail ist leider immer noch nicht fahrbar; der Canyontrail reißt es aber wieder raus
Er wird jetzt mal wieder richtig eingeritten Heute war er schön durchgefroren.
Am Gipfelbuch war ich ganz nah dran leider nicht drin:




Das hole ich nach...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Ripgid (14. Dezember 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> der Canyontrail reißt es aber wieder raus
> Er wird jetzt mal wieder richtig eingeritten Heute war er schön durchgefroren.



dann hast du bestimmt unsere spuren gesehen, bzw. die witterung aufgenommen  an manchen stellen wars auch ganz schön fies..


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. Dezember 2010)

Na klar habe ich Eure Spuren gesehen und ich hatte auch den richtigen Riecher wem die Spuren gehören


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (14. Dezember 2010)

Fahren ja sonst wenige mit so breiten Schlappen umher 
Und die Fußspuren vom hochschieben können auch nur von uns sein, normale MTBer fahren hoch 

Einreiten klingt gut, da bin ich dabei.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. Dezember 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Apropos deister, mein Kumpel wollte am Samstag um 10 Uhr in springe starten... Bin am überlegen ob ich mitfahre.. Eigentlich müsste ich zur FH aber ich bin noch am überlegen  wer würde mitfahren wollen?
> 
> @Flo würdest du den Guide machen?


 
Wir wären schon dabei, 10Uhr ist zwar ganz schön früh, aber was macht man nicht so alles um aufs Bike zu kommen. 
Außer dem war ich noch nie bei Schnee im Deister.


----------



## jaamaa (14. Dezember 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> nen ausflug in den deister machen



Vergiß dein Namensschild nicht!


----------



## eisenarsch (15. Dezember 2010)

moin moin
ich bin ja kein freund der spätschicht ,aber machmal ist sie doch für was gut 





mein schlauchspender für den keller


----------



## average.stalker (15. Dezember 2010)

hahaha - geil. aber: wieviele Platten kann man in einer Saison fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. Dezember 2010)

Ein Forscher des *I*nstitutes für *B*ike *C*omponents (IBC) haben herausgefunden, dass man, wenn man einen Vorrat an Schläuchen hat, weniger Platten hat. 
Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass Schläuche Angst haben durch einen neuen, ungeflickten ersetzt zu werden, anstatt selbst noch mal verwendet zu werden.


----------



## Ripgid (15. Dezember 2010)

und ein Video von gestern:

[ame]http://vimeo.com/17842827[/ame]


----------



## average.stalker (15. Dezember 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Ein Forscher des *I*nstitutes für *B*ike *C*omponents (IBC) haben herausgefunden, dass man, wenn man einen Vorrat an Schläuchen hat, weniger Platten hat.
> Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass Schläuche Angst haben durch einen neuen, ungeflickten ersetzt zu werden, anstatt selbst noch mal verwendet zu werden.



gibts da ne doktorarbeit zu?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. Dezember 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> und ein Video von gestern:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/17842827



Salve & Grüß Gott

Cooles Video und schicke Musik

...Fichten als Slalom-Stangen, sehr stark!
Und den Canyontrail voll durchgezogen

LG, G-K-R

PS: Interessantes Intro! Hommage an


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. Dezember 2010)

... so habe ich den Canyon gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung!!??


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. Dezember 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ... so habe ich den Canyon gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung!!??


Salve!
...weil er jetzt komplett WEISS getüncht ist

He, und zur Zeit ohne Brennesseln

Was macht der Gastrocnemius?  

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. Dezember 2010)

der rechtsseitige Tosmarabgang (C-Trail) kommt aus der Versenkung, der lange vernachlässigten Pädken, er wird von euch sehr schön eingefahren 

von der Tosmarhütte halblinks, Richtung warme Beuster (Rot-Punkt Weg nach Petze), sollte ebenfalls beachtet werden, kurz und herb 

 wenn ich mit meinem Rollstuhl  wieder auf den Tosmar komme 
spur ich mit


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (16. Dezember 2010)

Halblinks, das müsste dann ja der Masterasstrail sein oder nicht? Den bin ich letztes Jahr 1-2 Mal gefahren, der macht auch richtig Spaß. Leider war er da ziemlich zugewuchtert mit Brennesseln.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Dezember 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> ...weil er jetzt komplett WEISS getüncht ist
> 
> He, und zur Zeit ohne Brennesseln
> ...



 ach an dem Schnee lag es?! 
Habe die Wade sportlich bisher noch nicht belastet, hoffentlich hält der Muskel das letzte HB-Spiel am WoEnd aus.
Wie schaut´s Wi-Wa am WoEnd??? Welfenschlucht mit Richtung Erlengrund oder Beusterburg mit Hügelgräbern??
Den M-A Trail finde ich eigentlich ganz gut, der Einstieg muss im Sommer öfters gefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. Dezember 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s Wi-Wa am WoEnd???





Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Beusterburg mit Hügelgräbern??




Ich bin dabei
MTB-Expedition ins Reich der Steinzeit

LG, G-K-R


----------



## instinctless (16. Dezember 2010)

bzgl. samstag.

ich habe gerade mit meinem kollegen aus dem deister gesprochen. er war gestern oben und seine aussage war das man nicht einmal zu fuß hoch kommt da man nen halben meter im schnee versinkt.nicht nur die trails sind unfahrbar auch die waldwege sind anscheinend nicht passierbar.

ich hätte dann aber schon nen vorschlag für nen trail den wir gern mal fahren können sobald die bedingungen wieder besser sind.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4_ybDPfzJQ"]YouTube        - Techniktrail (Deister)[/nomedia]
ansonsten habe ich auch noch weitere längere in petto


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Dezember 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei
> MTB-Expedition ins Reich der Steinzeit
> 
> LG, G-K-R



!! Saugeil !!


----------



## Ripgid (16. Dezember 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> bzgl. samstag.
> 
> ich habe gerade mit meinem kollegen aus dem deister gesprochen. er war gestern oben und seine aussage war das man nicht einmal zu fuß hoch kommt da man nen halben meter im schnee versinkt.nicht nur die trails sind unfahrbar auch die waldwege sind anscheinend nicht passierbar.
> 
> ...



Wenn das so aussieht, klinke' ich mich für samstag aus. Mein Kumpel wird auch nicht fahren, der schraubt lieber am Käfer..

Ist irgendwer am Sonntag am Tosmar unterwegs? Wir wolltens mal wieder krachen lassen - 3 trails zum besten: Canyon, Masterass und Kammtrail


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (16. Dezember 2010)

Käfer? Ich dachte die gibts nur im Sommer 

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## instinctless (17. Dezember 2010)

sonntag tosmar bin ich evtl. dabei. ich geb aber nochmal bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. Dezember 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ach an dem Schnee lag es?!
> Habe die Wade sportlich ...
> 
> Den M-A Trail finde ich eigentlich ganz gut, der Einstieg muss im Sommer öfters gefahren werden.




 leider hatte jemand im oberen Abschnitt versucht den Weg unpassierbar zumachen. Beim aufräumen, im Herbst, hab ich dadurch eine alternative flowigere Variante für das 1. Steilstück gelegt.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Dezember 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> leider hatte jemand im oberen Abschnitt versucht den Weg unpassierbar zumachen.


Da liegt durch nur Holz quer, warte mal, wenn ich die Sachs anschmeiße und mit meinem Holzschein die Schneisen schlage



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Beim aufräumen, im Herbst...


Finger weg von meinem Holz
Da kenn ich einen Verwandten.....

Und hier der aktuelle Schneebericht:

Schi und Rodel gut Schnee ohne Ende, gerade in den Höhenlagen, strömungstechnisch geformte Schneewehen, der Kammweg AT / Escherberg leider nicht gespurt
Evt. sollten wir uns mal einen Pistenbully zulegen....

Schauen wir mal wo die Winterreise hin geht...

@jimi, also doch hiking statt biking

LG, 
G-K-R


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. Dezember 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Wenn das so aussieht, klinke' ich mich für samstag aus. Mein Kumpel wird auch nicht fahren, der schraubt lieber am Käfer..
> 
> Ist irgendwer am Sonntag am Tosmar unterwegs? Wir wolltens mal wieder krachen lassen - 3 trails zum besten: Canyon, Masterass und Kammtrail


 
Gut, dann werden am Samstag mal wieder die Langlaufski bewegt.
Sonntag Tosmar bin ich dabei! Gibt es schon Treffpunkt und Zeit? Wenn nicht, wie wäre es mit Diekholzen auf dem Parkplatz am Sportplatz!?!? Wieder 12:00Uhr?


----------



## trixter78 (17. Dezember 2010)

Bin Sonntag auch dabei. 12 Uhr passt gut.
Ich hätte dieses mal allerdings auch am Forsthaus parken wollen, weil der Anstieg von der Südseite letztes mal schon ne Ecke stressiger war (eisiger Wind und höherer Schnee bzw. nicht so platt getreten)...aber das kann übermorgen ja auch schon wieder anders aussehen.


----------



## Ripgid (17. Dezember 2010)

wir starten morgen auch schon um 12 uhr am söhrer forsthaus.. schonmal die trails einfahren für sonntag 


Sonntag 12 uhr söhrer Forsthaus klingt gut!

mein routenvorschlag für sonntag.. söhrer forsthaus -> tosmar rauf -> canyontrail runter -> tosmar rauf -> masterass-trail runter -> tosmar rauf -> kammtrail runter (hoffentlich klappts) -> waldrandtrails richtung söhrer forsthaus zurück/ alternativ Hild. Wald und den Boschtrail runter..


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. Dezember 2010)

Bin dabei!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. Dezember 2010)

5 Rehe ein Wintersportler parallel in wilder Jagd durch den stobenden Schnee  






 die Rehe wurden von einem Bordercollie angetrieben


----------



## Ripgid (18. Dezember 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> 5 Rehe ein Wintersportler parallel in wilder Jagd durch den stobenden Schnee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und was möchtest du uns damit sagen?

Wer ist denn vorhin gegen 13.30 Uhr den Canyontrail runtergefahren? schwarze Bekleidung, mehr konnt ich nicht erkennen. Wir waren kurz vor der Schutzhütte 

Canyontrail ist fahrbar, wenn auch teilweise eierig. Masterasstrail ist ebenfalls fahrbar, teilweise mit Tiefschnee . Kammtrail konnten wir nicht mehr fahren da es schon langsam dämmerte 

Bilder lad ich gleich mal hoch..


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. Dezember 2010)

schwarzer Mann, schwarzes Rad, schwarzer Sack mit Rute auf dem Rücken?


----------



## Ripgid (18. Dezember 2010)

soviel zum thema schnee-verwehungen:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/17957870"]fail! on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (18. Dezember 2010)




----------



## tisch (19. Dezember 2010)

liege hier auf dem boden
ahhhh mir tut der magen weh!!! nitro circus war schon gut aber das hat mir jetzt den rest gegeben


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (19. Dezember 2010)

Für alle, die direkt zum PC stampfen ohne morgens aus dem Fenster zu schauen: Es schneit. Und das nicht zu knapp.


----------



## instinctless (19. Dezember 2010)

lol, eure heutige tosmar tour hat sich dann wohl erledigt, es sei denn ihr seid vorgestern schon losmarschiert, dann dürftet ihr es schaffen gegen 12 on top zu sein. :-D

um halb drei kommt mein kaffeebesuch. heisst ich hab noch paar stunden zeit, ich werde mal zum osterberg rüber und mein snowboard einfahren


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (19. Dezember 2010)

Mach das 
Thommes und ich werden dann nachher trotzdem zum Tosmar rübermachen und dann die 3-Trail-Tour starten.


----------



## trixter78 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich werd da sein...nicht dass ihr schon losfahrt weil ihr denkt dass sonst eh keiner mehr kommt


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. Dezember 2010)

Wir fahren mit dem Bike hin, hoffentlich schaffen wir das noch. Wäre also schön wenn ihr ein paar minuten warten würdet, sind auf jeden Fall auf dem Weg!


----------



## Ripgid (19. Dezember 2010)

okay, wir warten wie besprochen dort, auch wenn ihr das nicht mehr lesen solltet. Ihr müsst uns dann allerdings freiklopfen da wir bis dahin wohl festgefroren sind :-D


----------



## oxysept (19. Dezember 2010)

Viel Spaß euch allen im Hildesheimer-Wald/Tosmar!

Breche selber nach dem Mittagessen Richtung Hils zum Kammweg auf.
Da heute ab 9 Uhr die jährliche Sohlwanderung zum Raabeturm stattfindet und hoffentlich ein paar Wanderer auf ihrem Rückweg den Kammweg nehmen, 
bin ich guter Hoffnung nicht nur Tiefschnee vorzufinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (19. Dezember 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Viel Spaß euch allen im Hildesheimer-Wald/Tosmar!
> 
> Breche selber nach dem Mittagessen Richtung Hils zum Kammweg auf.
> Da heute ab 9 Uhr die jährliche Sohlwanderung zum Raabeturm stattfindet und hoffentlich ein paar Wanderer auf ihrem Rückweg den Kammweg nehmen,
> bin ich guter Hoffnung nicht nur Tiefschnee vorzufinden.



Danke! dir auch viel Spass!


----------



## oxysept (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub mit Langlaufski unter den Füßen wäre man heute schneller voran gekommen.
Habe es zwar bis zum Hils-Kammweg geschafft, da der Schnee aber teilweise bis zur Unterkante Bremsscheiben reichte 
und nur bergab sowie in der Ebenen ein Vorankommen ohne schieben zu müssen möglich war, bin ich den Kammweg erst gar nicht "gefahren".

(Die fünf Rehe des Pfädchenfinders sind innerhalb von 10 min vor mir über den Weg gesprungen. 
Statt des Bordercollie habe ich allerdings zwei Dalmatiner gesehen.)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. Dezember 2010)

Salve!
Und allen einen schönen 4. Restadvent!

Heute war mal wieder Tosmar-Time, auf der Agenda standen: masterass-Trail ( versunken im Tiefschnee ), Canyontrail ( Schnee und Eis in Vollendung ) und der Kammtrail ( Schneewehen im 5 Meter Abständen  )...

Gefahren wurden der masterass-Trail und der Canyontrail 
2-fach






Den Canyontrail 2-fach weil jeder seine Linie variieren wollte oder mußte

Sehr flowig waren auch die Tiefschnee-Aufstiege, alle in einer Reihe am imaginären Seil
Verloren habe wir keinen
Das hat Spaß gemacht...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## trixter78 (19. Dezember 2010)

Jup, das war mal wieder ne nette Runde heute.
Bin ja schon auf das Video gespannt

Von mir auch nen schönen 4. Advent (bzw. das, was davon noch übrig ist)


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (19. Dezember 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Und allen einen 4. Restadvent!



Den Advent hat wohl jeder von uns, ich hoffe sogar einen schönen 

War eine coole Runde, die viel Spaß gemacht hat!

Mein Videomaterial ist leider nicht so prall geworden, evtl. schneide ich mal was kleines zusammen, je nachdem, wie ich Zeit und Lust habe 

Noch zwei Bilder vom Hinweg:


----------



## Ripgid (19. Dezember 2010)

war ne richtig geile tour heute! Das müssen wir unbedingt dieses Jahr noch einmal wiederholen...

Vielleicht schneide ich noch ein kleines outtake-video zusammen; mein material ist auch nicht optimal geworden... lasst euch überraschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. Dezember 2010)

Widerholung gerne! Ein paar Tage hat das Jahr noch und der Schnee ist auch nicht morgen weg, wie sieht es mit euren Weihnachtsverpflichtungen aus? Vielleicht ist ja am Heiligabend eine kleine Runde gegen Mittag drin?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (19. Dezember 2010)

Unbedingt eine Widerholung!
Laut wetter.de soll es ab Mittwoch allerdings Plusgrade haben, wäre natürlich Mist. Dann ist der Schnee bei der Schneehöhe fast unfahrbar, wobei ja noch hinzu kommt, dass sich dann überall Eis bildet. Aber auch wetter.de kann sich irren (und das hoffe ich jetzt einfach mal, dass es auch diesmal der Fall sein wird).

Dienstag und Mittwoch habe ich keine Zeit, ansonsten habe ich nichts geplant. Einem Weihnachtsausritt stünde somit nichts im Wege.
Wie sieht es dann mit einer Sylvester- und einer Neujahrsausfahrt aus? Bin gerade im Punkterausch (Winterpokal)


----------



## trixter78 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich meld mich schonmal bis einschließlich 26.12. für weitere Touren ab. Mal hoffen, dass sich der Schnee noch etwas hält und dann nicht nur noch Matsch übrig ist.

Edit: Ach ja, ich hab ja vorhin von nem netten Bike in den News geredet (falls sich jemand erinnert) und mir wohl nen neuen Namen dafür ausgedacht 
Gemeint war übrigens das Intense 951 (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=498038)


----------



## Ripgid (19. Dezember 2010)

bin kurzfristig für weitere schandtaten bereit! Neujahrsride wäre eine Idee...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. Dezember 2010)

cool, HB ist ausgefallen... Hurra, Lackage im Dach (7 Tropfen in 30 Minuten) *nachdem ich mich warm gemacht habe*.... das wäre heute ein 17kg-Bike-Wetter gewesen!!! 
Günther, morgen das letzte mal im Jahr Kondition "pumpen"???


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. Dezember 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> schwarzer Mann, schwarzes Rad, schwarzer Sack mit Rute auf dem Rücken?




Wo ist das blaukarierte

Welchen Einstieg nimmst Du für den Canyontrail

Warum stehst Du nicht im Leuchtturmwärterbüchlein

Wieso ist der Kammtrail nicht frei gefahren

u. A. w. g.

LG, G-K-R + LTW

@jimi: Morgen geht klar!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. Dezember 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ... Hurra, Lackage im Dach (7 Tropfen in 30 Minuten) *nachdem ich mich warm gemacht habe*....



Hat es über Dir wieder gebrannt

CU Tomorrow, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. Dezember 2010)

ne, in der Halle... das Spiel ist ausgefallen und ich hätte mein Panzer aus dem Keller geholt.
Wie schaut es Mi/ Do aus?? Habe Urlaub!


----------



## instinctless (20. Dezember 2010)

uff also man gut das ich gestern nicht dabei war, nachdem ich nach dem gemeinsamen frühstück mit frau und morgentoilette absolviert hatte gings mir schlagartig äusserst ********. keine ahnung was das nun war.
39.2 fieber, schüttelfrost vom feinsten, schmerzen am ganzen körper, auch im koppe.
bin frühzeitig ins bett, hat aber alles nichts geholfen. liegen in egal welcher pos. ging iwie garnicht. mir fiel dann ein das ich irgendwo noch halbwegs vernünftiges schmerzmittel hatte, das hat dann geholfen und ich bin im bett im sitzen eingepennt :-D
heute morgen gings mir dann soweit wieder ganz gut. ich hatte aber iwie immer noch keinen hunger, den hatte ich am vortag auch nicht, habe also nix gegessen was verwunderlich ist da ich sonst recht viel esse. hab dann heute morgen mal fieber gemessen und da waren es dann auf einmal nur noch 35.2 was mir erneut sorgen bereitete.
hab mich dann erstmal 20min unters solarium gehauen in der hoffnung mir wird warm. pustekuchen, unter der bank den arsch abgefroren. ich hoffe morgen geh ich wieder gerade, hat doch heute mein urlaub angefangen


----------



## Ripgid (20. Dezember 2010)

und der rest vom schützenfest:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18010240"]4.advent on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. Dezember 2010)

Wieder ein schönes Video!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. Dezember 2010)

Salve!

Endlich mal beweisfähiges Videomaterial
Da sieht man doch deutlich drauf dass mein Abschmieren kein Fahrfehler war

Hat tierisch Spaß gemacht!

Hoher Suchtfaktor

LG, G-K-R im Schnee


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. Dezember 2010)

Hoher Suchtfaktor, da gebe ich dir Recht.
Hab vorhin noch mal schnell eine kleine Runde hier gedreht, einmal am Osterberg neben der Rodelpiste runter (im nabentiefen Schnee), dann auf der Rodelpiste (absolut langweilig) und anschließend noch den kleinen Trail vom Kamm runter. Leider war auch dort der Schnee so hoch, dass ich garnicht bremsen brauchte :/


----------



## Ripgid (20. Dezember 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Endlich mal beweisfähiges Videomaterial
> Da sieht man doch deutlich drauf dass mein Abschmieren kein Fahrfehler war
> ...



Korrekt! Der King-of-the-Hill liegt im Schnee....Aber dennoch abartig wie du den Tosmar selbst bei den Verhältnissen hochmarschierst.. Das gibt mir zu denken; irgendwas mache ich falsch


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. Dezember 2010)

Es liegt am Rad! (an den Reifen kann es ja jetzt nicht mehr liegen)


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Dezember 2010)

schönes Video 

klar, deutlich kein Fahrfehler! 
als SenIII und King of Tosmar, arbeitet man für die Jugend immer gerne neue Varianten aus.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. Dezember 2010)

Wie sieht es denn nun am Freitag aus? Treffen dieses Mal am Galgenberg?!? 13:00Uhr?
Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. Dezember 2010)

Freitag hab ich auch endlich wieder Zeit, wo wir uns treffen ist mir dann relativ egal, lieber wäre es mir allerdings, wenn wir früher starten würden. Um 17 Uhr kommen die Großeltern, da möchte ich vorher natürlich geduscht und halbwegs ansehbar sein. Hinzu kommt noch, dass ich vorgeschlagen habe, dass meine Schwester und ich uns mal ums Essen kümmern, kochen muss ich dann also auch noch 
Ansonsten muss ich dann halt früher umkehren, um pünktlich Zuhause zu sein


----------



## Ripgid (22. Dezember 2010)

Daniel und ich wollten ja am Freitag eh eine Tour fahren; allerdings mit früherem startzeitpunkt. Am Galgenberg gibt es ja nicht sehr lange Trails,und Forstwege sind mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit alle plattgetrampelt. Ich werde morgen mal die Trails am Galgenberg abchecken. 
Was mir spontan an Trails auf dem Galgenberg einfällt: 
- kammtrail richtung Raststätte börde
- lechstedttrail
- GMC-Trail
- ein neuer,kurzer und verblockter Trail
- trail von Raststätte zum Neubaugebiet in Itzum 

Gut, wenn wir die alle fahren wollen kriegen wir die 4std. auch voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (23. Dezember 2010)

aber vergesst nicht die schönen sprünge am spot mitzunehmen^^ zudem gibt es im unteren teil schöne spurilllen... 
und ich kann nicht mit...-.-

Mfg der flügellahme


----------



## oxysept (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin Freitag nicht mit  dabei. Habe heute noch eine Braunkohlwanderung und falle damit morgen längere Zeit aus. 
Außerdem ist es zur Zeit draußen, was die Bodenhaftung angeht, auch eher ungünstig. 
Habe frühestens ab dem 27.12. wieder etwas Zeit. Könnten dann ja auch bei mir in der Gegend (Warzen) fahren.


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Dezember 2010)

Bei den momentanen Witterungsbedingungen wird nen fahren wohl eher unmöglich, soll ja heute nacht noch mehr Eisregen geben.


----------



## trixter78 (23. Dezember 2010)

Na, wie war die Prüfung? Biste jetzt fertig mit der Lernerei?

Auf ne Runde in Warzen hab ich auch mal wieder bock.
Etwas bessere Bedingungen wären allerdings ganz nett.


----------



## tisch (23. Dezember 2010)

wer noch passende schrauben und alte mäntel liegen hat hat bis morgen nen satz spikereifen die auf einen zugeschnitten sind^^ aaber wirklich verdamt glatt draußen


----------



## Ripgid (23. Dezember 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Bei den momentanen Witterungsbedingungen wird nen fahren wohl eher unmöglich, soll ja heute nacht noch mehr Eisregen geben.



und bis zu 20cm neuschnee wurden angekündigt. ich glaub's aber auch eher nicht.. 
war dementsprechend heute auch nicht am galgenberg unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Dezember 2010)

Katastrophenwetter

Salve!

Da geht ja garnichts zweiradmäßig

Werde jetzt online besseres Wetter bestellen....

Vielleicht hilft es

LG, G-K-R hasst Wassereis


----------



## tisch (23. Dezember 2010)

hast du hofnungen das das noch vor weinachten kommt... die post hat doch eh schon probleme. oder versuchst du es per spedition liefern zu lassen?


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Dezember 2010)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Na, wie war die Prüfung? Biste jetzt fertig mit der Lernerei?
> 
> Auf ne Runde in Warzen hab ich auch mal wieder bock.
> Etwas bessere Bedingungen wären allerdings ganz nett.



Hi, Jo CAD Fachkraft ist jetzt auch bestanden, meine anderen Kursteilnehmer hatten heute uach mit ganz guten Noten bestanden.

ab Januar dann wieder 6 Neu, Juhu Arbeit mal wieder für nen halbes Jahr gesichert.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (23. Dezember 2010)

Glückwunsch, Benni!

@Weihnachtstourenfahrer: OHNE MICH! Komme gerade von der Arbeit, die schöne Schneedecke ist jetzt hohl, die Fußwege spiegelglatt und auch die Straßen sind schlecht befahrbar. Da schlaf ich dann lieber aus und helfe morgen im Haushalt mit.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. Dezember 2010)

Schließe mich an, morgen geht gar nicht. 
Mein Auto stand letzte Nacht in der Garage. Heute morgen zur Arbeit musste ich trotz dem kratzen. Bin gerade mal 500m gefahren, da war der Regen auch schon festgefroren.


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Dezember 2010)

wünsch schon mal allen zusammen schöne Weihnachten und Feiertage aus Alfeld


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Dezember 2010)

Hey Günther, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!  Bleib´ das nächste halbe Jahrhundert ebenso fit!


----------



## Ripgid (24. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag

und dem Rest wünsche ich ebenfalls besinnliche Weihnachten und schöne Feiertage!


----------



## tisch (24. Dezember 2010)

von mir auch alles gute zum geburstag und zu weinachten!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (24. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag und allen natürlich ein frohes Fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## anne waffel (24. Dezember 2010)

Geburtstagsgrüße aus dem Rheinland für Günther und allen Hildesheimern frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Start in das Jahr 2011

[email protected]ünther, Dein Ex-fully ist im Harz nochmal zum Einsatz gekommen - nun ist es aber einem Nicolai base gewichen. Frisch aufgebaut und den ersten trail zum Weihnachtsbaumschmücken schon gefahren.





wir haben uns erlaubt einen Baum im Schlosspark von Rheydt zu schmücken. 

Anne...Bäumchen


----------



## rODAHn (24. Dezember 2010)

Alles Gute auch von mir Günther!

Und schöne Weihnachsten an alle!


----------



## instinctless (24. Dezember 2010)

happy birthday günther
frohe weihnachten alle

danke für die schöne weihnachtsgeschichte


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. Dezember 2010)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey Günther, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!  Bleib´ das nächste halbe Jahrhundert ebenso fit!



Salve!

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Glückwünsche, sehr nett

THX!

Es war und ist mir eine Ehre mit Euch die Berge rauf- und runter zu kurbeln
Und den ein- oder anderen Nonsens hier zu posten
Weiter so
Schöne (Regional-)Community...


LG, G-K-R gerührt


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Dezember 2010)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Geburtstagsgrüße aus dem Rheinland für Günther und allen Hildesheimern frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Start in das Jahr 2011
> 
> [email protected]ünther, Dein Ex-fully ist im Harz nochmal zum Einsatz gekommen - nun ist es aber einem Nicolai base gewichen. Frisch aufgebaut und den ersten trail zum Weihnachtsbaumschmücken schon gefahren.
> 
> ...



Was´n das für ein Klapperstrauß im Vordergrund?? Schaut gefährlich aus!


----------



## trixter78 (24. Dezember 2010)

Von mir auch ein 'Frohes Fest' euch allen,
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag @Günther
und Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung @Benni.


----------



## wunderkiste (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten.







@Günther: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## oxysept (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche Allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, 
alles Gute zum runden (?) Geburtstag Günther 
und Glückwunsch zur bestandenen CAD-Prüfung Benni!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. Dezember 2010)

Da ist man einen Tag nicht Online und dann so was 

Immerhin bin ich die erste, die dir nachträglich alles Gute wünscht!


----------



## tingel83 (27. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich und ein dickes Lob und vielen Dank an alle, die hier so fleißig Bilder und Videos hochladen. Genial!


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Dezember 2010)

@Daniel: willst du noch nen Boxxer Protone Luftkit haben? wollte die tage bestellen 100â¬ +5eur Versand


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du bis Anfang Januar warten kannst, nehme ich eins


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. Dezember 2010)

Salve!
Hier noch schnell die aktuellen trail-Verhältnisse aus dem Hildesheimer Wald:

Ski & Rodel gut

Zur Zeit geht ja MTB-mäßig nicht viel im Hildesheimer Wald, lediglich die Auffahrten SF-Tosmar und die Strasse zum AT sind geräumt
Ein Abstecher zum Hammberg blieb im verharschten Tiefschnee stecken...
Die trails sind ebenfalls mit diesem Mischmasch von Alt-, Eis und Neuschnee belegt. Außerdem droht ständig Eisbruch... 
Am GK hat es ordentlich gekracht:












Wer mag kann auch Tosmar-TV gucken


Bestellt mal besseres Wetter...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Ripgid (27. Dezember 2010)

jawoll, gestern als wir zu fuss oben waren sah's da noch ganz anders aus..

werde morgen evtl zum GK aufbrechen.

habe eben gerade erfolgreich den hier getestet:




alter 2,35er Muddy Mary mit 12mm spaxschrauben. Das Abrollgeräusch auf Asphalt gleicht einem heranrollenden Bergepanzer 

@GKR
We love to entertain you  Tosmar TV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingel83 (27. Dezember 2010)

na das schreit doch nach einem Testvideo


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. Dezember 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> habe eben gerade erfolgreich den hier getestet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr stark Da geht was
Mal schauen ob ich morgen Ohrenzeuge werde



Ripgid schrieb:


> @GKR
> We love to entertain you  Tosmar TV


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Dezember 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Wenn du bis Anfang Januar warten kannst, nehme ich eins



Werd ich sowieso, die meisten Händler Lieferen erst wieder Ende KW1 Anfang KW2


----------



## sundancer (28. Dezember 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> jawoll, gestern als wir zu fuss oben waren sah's da noch ganz anders aus..
> 
> werde morgen evtl zum GK aufbrechen.
> 
> ...



Wie verhinderst du, daß sich die Schrauben beim Fahren wieder nach innen drücken und den Schlauch beschädigen?

Gruß

Basti


----------



## enemy111 (28. Dezember 2010)

bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir spike-reifen selber baue..


----------



## Hitzi (28. Dezember 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> jawoll, gestern als wir zu fuss oben waren sah's da noch ganz anders aus..
> 
> werde morgen evtl zum GK aufbrechen.
> 
> ...



Hast du die Löcher vorgebohrt?

Hast du noch eine Lage Klebeband von innen eingeklebt? Oder ordentlich Druck drauf?


----------



## Ripgid (28. Dezember 2010)

@sundancer
bin den Reifen gestern 5km auf Asphalt, also worst case gefahren. Da hat sich nicht eine Schraube wieder reingedrückt.

@hitzi
Nein, ins volle geschraubt und anschließend eine Lage panzertape drüber. Bin ihn mit 1,5Bar gefahren..


----------



## Ripgid (28. Dezember 2010)

update:
auch nach heutigen 20km sehen die spaxschrauben noch aus wie neu, kaum sichtbarer verschleiss und alle noch an ort und stelle

@GKR
heute auf Conti's unterwegs oder war das wer anderes? bin leider etwas spät gestartet (15.45Uhr) da haben wir uns wohl verpasst..

Forstweg lässt sich aber bis auf ein paar stellen sehr gut fahren. Canyontrail aufgrund von tiefschnee noch nicht fahrbar...

für die Bilder-hungrigen:


----------



## tingel83 (28. Dezember 2010)

vor allem das erste Bild rockt.


----------



## trixter78 (28. Dezember 2010)

Und wie sieht Dein Fazit zu den Selbstbau-Spikes aus?
Auf Eis und festem Schnee wird der Grip ja sicherlich ne Ecke besser sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (28. Dezember 2010)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht Dein Fazit zu den Selbstbau-Spikes aus?
> Auf Eis und festem Schnee wird der Grip ja sicherlich ne Ecke besser sein.



Ja, Grip ist definitiv um einiges besser. Zumindest für festen Schnee kann ich das bereits bestätigen. Um das ganze auf einer großen Eisfläche zu testen fehlt mir noch ein gefrorener See  
Außerdem will ich ich die äußeren Stollen auch noch mit Spikes bestücken, um auch mal ohne sorgen in eine Kurve reinschmettern zu können  (man fährt ja doch etwas gesitteter) 
Somit würde ich auf rund 180-200 Spikes pro Reifen kommen. für 200 Spaxschrauben habe ich ~4,90 bei Praktiker gezahlt. Und da stört es mich wenig wenn die mal verschlissen sind. Kommen halt neue rein, besser als für min. 40 einen Schwalbe-reifen zu kaufen den man eh nur 4-5mal benutzt...


----------



## trixter78 (28. Dezember 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> ...für 200 Spaxschrauben habe ich ~4,90 bei Praktiker gezahlt....



Ich hab mich eher gefragt, wie lange Du wohl dafür gebraucht hast.
Ist ja sicherlich schon ne ganz schöne Fummelei, die Stollen so sauber zu treffen


----------



## Ripgid (28. Dezember 2010)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich eher gefragt, wie lange Du wohl dafür gebraucht hast.
> Ist ja sicherlich schon ne ganz schöne Fummelei, die Stollen so sauber zu treffen



frag' nicht  Kann dich aber beruhigen, habe nen gutes Auge und nach 5-6 schrauben hat man den dreh raus  das war aber auch der grund warum ich erstmal nur die inneren Stollen damit ausgestattet habe...


----------



## instinctless (29. Dezember 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> jawoll, gestern als wir zu fuss oben waren sah's da noch ganz anders aus..
> 
> werde morgen evtl zum GK aufbrechen.
> 
> ...



wie hastn du die innenseite ausgelegt/stabilisiert? btw würd ich die schraubenspitzen abfeilen/schleifen/sägen.
ansonsten gute arbeit


----------



## bauernman (29. Dezember 2010)

joa das sieht aus wie gekauft hab es glatt auch mal ausprobiert dauert aber sehr lange


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Dezember 2010)

@trixer: nachher mal den Scherftrail einfahren gegen 13:30uhr?


----------



## oxysept (30. Dezember 2010)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @trixer: nachher mal den Scherftrail einfahren gegen 13:30uhr?



Wann möchtest du denn in Limmer losfahren. Da ich nach dem Mittagessen eh eine Runde drehen wollte, würde ich mich dir/euch gerne anschließen.


----------



## trixter78 (30. Dezember 2010)

Fahre heute mittag übers Silvester-Wochenende weg, hab also keine Zeit.
Schade...hätte schon Lust gehabt.

Viel Spaß und schonmal nen 'Guten Rutsch' euch allen!


----------



## bauernman (30. Dezember 2010)

hey 
kann mir einer von euch mal ne schöne strecke mit viel singletrails in der gegend um diekholzen sagen
und warum sind an der waldquelle soviele löcher
man kann da ja kaum mehr fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (30. Dezember 2010)

bauernman schrieb:


> hey
> kann mir einer von euch mal ne schöne strecke mit viel singletrails in der gegend um diekholzen sagen
> und warum sind an der waldquelle soviele löcher
> man kann da ja kaum mehr fahren



Vom Söhrer Forsthaus richtung diekholzen immer am Waldrand lang, da gibts ein paar schöne Singletrails.


----------



## bauernman (30. Dezember 2010)

jaa und sonst schöne strecken rund um den tosmar 
die kannte ich schon da ich aus söhre komme


----------



## tingel83 (30. Dezember 2010)

schau mal auf http://www.openstreetmap.org/

alle schwarz gestrichelten Wege sollten echte Singletrails sein.

Den Kammtrail vom Tosmar nach Diekholzen kennst du? Der sollte im Moment allerdings ziemlich schlecht zu fahren sein.

Tosmar-TV bzw. GKR weiß bestimmt mehr.


----------



## bauernman (30. Dezember 2010)

danke erstmal für die infos
und kennt ihr im lk hildesheim noch gute und schöne strecken auch weiter als 30km??

mfg mathi


----------



## bauernfreak (30. Dezember 2010)

ja mathi daS MÜSSEN WIR IM SOMMER MAL AUSPROBIEREN  THX FÜR DIE INFOS 
   MFG MARCI


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. Dezember 2010)

GKR fragen Du sollst! Möge der Saft mit Dir sein.... 
GKR oder Pfädchen kennen sich in Richtung Warme Beuster/ Kneppelberg/ Eichenberg feinstens aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (31. Dezember 2010)

wer sind GKR undPfädchen???


----------



## Ripgid (31. Dezember 2010)

heute noch jemand auf dem Tosmar unterwegs?

@GKR
habe gesehen du hast für dieses Jahr schon nen schlussstrich gezogen? (G-Buch)


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Dezember 2010)

scheiß wetter, voll am tauen hier.
Allen nen Guten Rutsch bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. Dezember 2010)

Ripgid schrieb:


> heute noch jemand auf dem Tosmar unterwegs?


Leider Nein, war/bin heute nochmal sehr büro-fleißig



Ripgid schrieb:


> @GKR
> habe gesehen du hast für dieses Jahr schon nen schlussstrich gezogen? (G-Buch)


Sehr aufmerksam
Da wo ich den Strich gezogen habe soll eigentlich die Anzahl der Tosmar-Sternchen (1 Sternchen für eine Auffahrt) stehen...
...bin nur noch nicht zum Zählen der tatsächlichen Über-/Auffahrten gekommen, es sind in 2010 130 log-files
Und jeder file steht für eine tolle Runde/Tour....

Soviel steht schon mal fest:

Das war ein supertolles MTB-Jahr mit vielen neuen MTB-Freundschaften u. Begegnungen
Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten, macht es gut, rutscht gut und eine Gutes Neues


Salve,

Günther


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (31. Dezember 2010)

War wirklich ein gutes MTB-Jahr mit vielen Höhen und wenigen Tiefen und jeder Menge neuen Bike-Bekanntschaften. Also auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön und euch ein frohes, gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr und immer eine Hand breit Trail unter den Stollen


----------



## Ripgid (31. Dezember 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Leider Nein, war/bin heute nochmal sehr büro-fleißig



Hast auch nichts verpasst. Habe auf halber Strecke kehrt gemacht weil alle 10sek irgendwo um einen herum der Schnee/Eis von den Bäumen rauscht. War mir dann ohne Bauarbeiter-Helm doch etwas zu gefährlich..


Wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr!! Man sieht sich..


----------



## eisenarsch (31. Dezember 2010)

kommt gut rein 
wenn ich mit renovieren irgenwann mal fertig bin ,drehe ich mit euch ne abschiedstour 
mfg matze


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (31. Dezember 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Soviel steht schon mal fest:
> 
> Das war ein supertolles MTB-Jahr mit vielen neuen MTB-Freundschaften u. Begegnungen
> Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten, macht es gut, rutscht gut und eine Gutes Neues
> ...


 
Schließe mich einfach mal an und wünsche allen einen gute Rutsch und ein frohes neues Jahr!
Auf das das neue Jahr (biketechnisch) so gut anfängt, wie das alte zu Ende geht.

Herzlichen Gruß vom Huhn und ihrem Kerl


----------



## Molo (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues Jahr 2011 wünsche ich allen


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Januar 2011)

Wünch auch allen Frohes Neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (1. Januar 2011)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> kommt gut rein
> wenn ich mit renovieren irgenwann mal fertig bin ,drehe ich mit euch ne abschiedstour
> mfg matze



...und wir mit Dir ´ne Welkom-Tour in Hameln!! Ist ja nicht aus der Welt
Mach Dir schonmal einen Kopf, schön den grohnder Hohenzug mit seinen lieblichen Munition- und Treibstoff-Depot´s und Bunkern...


----------



## bauernman (1. Januar 2011)

so wünsch euch allen auch ein fohes neues Jahr vielleicht sieht man sich mal im Wald
mfg mathi


----------



## ollibolli (1. Januar 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> grohnder Hohenzug mit seinen lieblichen Munition- und Treibstoff-Depot´s und Bunkern...



Wie was wo? Kannst du mir da etwas genaueres verraten?


Gruß Olli


----------



## ollibolli (1. Januar 2011)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Wie was wo? Kannst du mir da etwas genaueres verraten?
> 
> 
> Gruß Olli



Frohes neues an alle!


----------



## FloPe (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues


----------



## eisenarsch (2. Januar 2011)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Wie was wo? Kannst du mir da etwas genaueres verraten?
> 
> 
> Gruß Olli



im märz habe ich vorraussichtlich wieder zeit  dann werde ich ne schöne tour erstellen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Januar 2011)

Salve!
Die MTB-Saison 2011 ist (für mich) eröffnet
Das Fahrziel heute war der Tosmar da sich ein leichter Entzug eingestellt hatte
Außerdem mußten die GK-Buch Einträge aktualisiert werden
Wer mag kann auch Tosmar-TV gucken...
Die Wettertendenz der nächsten Wochen:
mehr MTB, weniger Ski&Rodel...schauen wir mal...


@eisenarsch: Dann wohnst Du ja bald an den Quel len der Begierde

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (2. Januar 2011)

Wieder eine klasse Folge Tosmar-TV!
Wie ist der Schnee dort oben? Verharrscht oder schon plattgetreten oder doch alles eine einzige Eisschicht? Hast du dir den Canyon Trail angeschaut? Wenn ja, wie sah der aus?

Ich hab langsam genug von diesem "Unschnee", von mir aus kann alles wegtauen und dann wieder neuer, puderiger Schnee kommen.


----------



## eisenarsch (2. Januar 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> @eisenarsch: Dann wohnst Du ja bald an den Quel len der Begierde
> 
> LG, G-K-R



ja ,bald ist es überstanden und ich habe meine ruhe 
ich muss da was vervollständigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (2. Januar 2011)

@GKR
hast du auch die Bäume freigeschüttelt? Am Freitag war da noch extreme eisbruch-gefahr :-( auch die waldrandtrails richtung diekholzen waren wegen matschig-tauigem tiefschnee nicht fahrbar...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. Januar 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> @eisenarsch: Dann wohnst Du ja bald an den Quel len der Begierde
> 
> LG, G-K-R



 Das würde mein Geldbeutel nicht aushalten!!! 
p.s. falls jemand ein Flash kaufen möchte ......


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Januar 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @GKR
> hast du auch die Bäume freigeschüttelt? Am Freitag war da noch extreme eisbruch-gefahr :-( auch die waldrandtrails richtung diekholzen waren wegen matschig-tauigem tiefschnee nicht fahrbar...


Heute ging es gut, bin sogar bis zum WB Petze gekommen



eisenarsch schrieb:


> ich muss da was vervollständigen


Sehr Cool
Noch ein Laden zum Geld-Versenken...



Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Das würde mein Geldbeutel nicht aushalten!!!


Dito



Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> p.s. falls jemand ein Flash kaufen möchte ......


Jo, 2011 ist ein upgrade-Jahr

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Ripgid (3. Januar 2011)

habe heute unerwartet den Tosmar-Grizzly (eiserner Bewacher des GK) zu gesicht bekommen 

Waldrandtrails richtung Diekh. lassen sich schon relativ gut fahren.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Januar 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> habe heute unerwartet den Tosmar-Grizzly (eiserner Bewacher des GK) zu gesicht bekommen
> 
> Waldrandtrails richtung Diekh. lassen sich schon relativ gut fahren.



Salve!
Das ist doch der Tosmar-Yeti! Den kenn ich natürlich 

Hast Du das Kleinholz mit Deinem Pudel vom Weg gerückt?

Sehr gut

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Ripgid (3. Januar 2011)

@GKR
der Pudel zieht zwar einiges aber für das Kleinholz am GK hats leider nicht gereicht... 
Habe aber das Holz ~150m vor der Schutzhütte (aus Richtung Söhrer Forsthaus) weggeräumt, die dämlichen Wanderer steigen ja alle schulterzuckend drüber hinweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superson1c (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir von euch jemand sagen, ob wir hier in der Nähe einen "anständigen" GIANT-Händler haben? Wollte mir evlt. ein Trance oder Reign zulegen.

Grüße und noch frohes Neues "nachträglich".

Florian


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. Januar 2011)

In Hildesheim nur Damman, aber da wirst du nichts gescheites finden, in Hannover gibts Connis Radshop. Dort kannst du ja einfach mal durchrufen.

Gruß und dir auch ein frohes Neues,

Daniel


----------



## bauernman (5. Januar 2011)

also ich fahr ja auch Giant und ich finde da immer noch am besten Mispagel in der Oststadt


----------



## superson1c (5. Januar 2011)

Hm, von Mispagel hab ich noch nie was gehört. Da sollte ich dann auf jeden Fall mal vorbeischauen.
Gibt's dort auch ein paar Räder zum Fahren oder bestellt er nur?


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Januar 2011)

Mein ersten FR Bike nen Giant AC team hatte ich auch von Miespagel.
du musst die sackgasse reinfahren hinter der FH am Goschentor, am Ende der Strasse gegen über vom Friedhof ist er.

Hat normal Bikes da, meistens aber Toren Bikes, Hardtails, Rennräder oder halt normale Bikes, DH, FR, Dirt hat er eher selten da


----------



## bauernman (5. Januar 2011)

also er hat ein paar Räder da welche genau weiß ich natürlich jetzt auch nicht aber ich kenn den weil er in Söhre wohnt also eigentlich in der Nachbarstraße


----------



## eisenarsch (5. Januar 2011)

Mispagel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 das ist der Unfreundlichste Verkäufer der mir je begegnet ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 der hilft einem nichtmal in der Not mit einem Tropfen Öl.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. Januar 2011)

Ist auch nicht so mein Fall. Nachdem meine Bikes geklaut wurden habe ich Flyer bei den Händlern in Hildesheim ausgehängt. Er hat mich erstmal gefragt, ob die Bikes denn bei ihm gekauft wurden und meinte, dass seine Kunden die dann ja eh nicht erkennen. Immerhin hat er mir dann noch ein paar Tipps gegeben.


----------



## eisenarsch (5. Januar 2011)

ein freund wollte sich dort wegen einen kinderanhängeres beraten lassen.mispagel sagte ihm "laß dich bei dynamo beraten und dann kauf das ding bei mir". der hat doch nicht mehr alle latten am zaun


----------



## bauernman (5. Januar 2011)

jaa so ist er wenn er schlechte laune hat
aber sonst ist er ganz nett
also zu mir war er bisher immer ganz nett
aber ich hab das auch schon gehört
er soll auch mal zu wehm gesagt haben der sein fahrrad dort reparieren wollte Kauf dir einfach ein neues
manchmal etwas kurrios also wenn ich so einen Laden hätte und das ein Mitarbeiter sagen würde dann wär der jenige schon längst gekündigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Januar 2011)

@all: Ein gutes neues Jahr 

und leicht verspätet natürlich zum Geburtstag  







King of Tosmar 

Present wird oben im Wohnzimmer abgegeben.


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Januar 2011)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag an Daniel Jahn *tanchoplatinum*


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Januar 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute, Daniel!


@Benni: Wie siehts mit dem Protone Air Kit aus?


----------



## tisch (7. Januar 2011)

von mir ebendso alles gute.  
@daniel, thomas
evt kann ich bald wieder fahren mal sehen wie es nach montag aussieht wenn die drähte raus sind...

MfG Timo


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Januar 2011)

@daniel: wann willste besstellen sag bescheid, meins kommt erst nächsten monat, diesen monat sind steuern dran.


----------



## Ripgid (7. Januar 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> von mir ebendso alles gute.
> @daniel, thomas
> evt kann ich bald wieder fahren mal sehen wie es nach montag aussieht wenn die drähte raus sind...
> 
> MfG Timo



Na gott sei dank.. so langsam erholen sich die ganzen krüppel wieder


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Januar 2011)

danke für die Blumen  mit dem Rollstuhl aus Lübrechtsen rollt es so grade

glück Wünsche jedoch an Daniel, auch er sollte in die Kiste gucken


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. Januar 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @all: Ein gutes neues Jahr


Danke & dito...


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> und leicht verspätet natürlich zum Geburtstag


Merci


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> King of Tosmar


Sehr schöne Extrahierung aus der letzten Tosmar-TV Folge


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Present wird oben im Wohnzimmer abgegeben.


Habe es heute morgen nicht mal mit dem Auto ins Wohnzimmer geschafft
Zur Zeit hat es der Reibungkoeffizient aber auch schwer, Wasser&Eis setzen ihm z. Z. am Tosmar schwer zu...
Das Present muss auf meine Präsenz verzichten

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. Januar 2011)

Fr wird völlig überbewertet, stick, slip and tumble away. Egal, bin mit den Schlammdingens über die Nordrute rauf (jede menge Bruch geräumt) und wieder runter (rollte wesentlich besser) 
von DH aus, ist blos der Teil nach dem Trafohäuschen links hoch, wegen Forst unfahrbar, besser nach dem Teer direkt halbrechts hoch schieben! Das ist so saftig da gript nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (9. Januar 2011)

also ich war heut morgen fast auf dem tosmar nur nach oben hin vom Söhrer forsthaus gind irgendwann nichts mehr da bin ich dann umgedreht und auf dem Rückweg paar mal gestürztxDaber war nicht schlimm


----------



## Ripgid (9. Januar 2011)

Ja, Forstweg ab Forsthaus war gestern auch Mist.. Bin dann den canyontrail hochgekrochen. Dort war es aber leider zu wässrig zum fahren.. Hoffentlich sieht am Dienstag mal etwas besser aus.. Ne, Daniel?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (9. Januar 2011)

Bestimmt 
Und wenn ich es dann mal geschafft habe meine Kassette bei dir abzuholen, kann ich sogar fahren 
Bin am überlegen, ob ich dann auch mal diesen Michelin Matschreifen ausprobiere


----------



## trixter78 (9. Januar 2011)

Hab heut ne kleine Runde um Alfeld gedreht -  so viele MTBer wie heute hab ich selbst bei bestem Wetter auf der Strecke noch nicht getroffen. Haben wohl alle drauf gewartet, dass der Boden wieder einigermaßen befahrbar ist.


----------



## buggy65 (9. Januar 2011)

Ja hallooooo erstmal, ich bin nicht der Rüdiger H. sondern der Buggy und eigentlich neu hier und möchte mich hiermit kurz vorstellen. Ich bin vor ca. vier Jahren vom Laufen zum Biken gekommen und lese ungefähr genauso lange hier mit. Seit zwei Jahren radel ich jetzt mit einem MTB (vorher 28 Zoll) allein durch den Hi-Forst (begegnet bin ich aber den einen oder anderen unbekannter Weise sicherlich schon). Habe mir wegen berufsbegleitender Fortbildung bisher nicht die Zeit genommen hier aktiv zu werden. Die Fortbildung ist jetzt erfolgreich abgeschlossen und ich würde künftig gern auch einmal in der Gruppe unterwegs sein. Vielleicht ist da ja was möglich auf diesem Weg. Kondition wegen Trainingsmangel (Fortbildg. bis mitte Dezember & Wintereinbruch) z.Z. so lala.
Bis bald
im Wald
Buggy


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Januar 2011)

keiner versteht mich 

DH = Diekholzen (was sonst  )
Nordroute = WW Calenberg-Harz "â¥" weiÃ auf schwarzem Grund
WW = Wanderweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Januar 2011)

pfÃ¤dchenfinder schrieb:


> keiner versteht mich
> 
> DH = Diekholzen (was sonst  )
> Nordroute = WW Calenberg-Harz "â¥" weiÃ auf schwarzem Grund
> WW = Wanderweg



Ja nee is klar

Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?
Mucho vino?
Jetlag?
Und seit wann hat ein Stuhl 2 RÃ¤der?




LG, G-K-R    verbannt auf die StraÃe


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Januar 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Ja nee is klar
> 
> Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?   -> die Sonne scheint
> Mucho vino?                          -> die Sonneschein hilft
> ...



Pappellapapp, heute Sonnenschein ausfahrt auf den Kamm?

natürlich Anstieg von DH  
weil im Osten ist es Kalt


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. Januar 2011)

Der Schnee ist weg, die Sonne scheint und wenn ich von der Arbeit komme ist es schon wieder dunkel  (immernoch)
Am Wochenende gibt es auch wieder keine Ausfahrt, da sitze ich im Flieger. Meine erste Dienstreise, 3 Wochen Houston. Immerhin habe ich mein HT dabei


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Januar 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Der Schnee ist weg, die Sonne scheint und wenn ich von der Arbeit komme ist es schon wieder dunkel  (immernoch)
> Am Wochenende gibt es auch wieder keine Ausfahrt, da sitze ich im Flieger. Meine erste Dienstreise, 3 Wochen Houston. Immerhin habe ich mein HT dabei


Viel Spaß, oder besser viel Erfolg
Das Wetter ist dort aber auch nicht der Kracher...
Egal, Hauptsache Deine Meldung lautet nicht: Houston, wir haben ein Problem

LG, G-K-R

PS: Wer oder was ist HT? Oder nimmst Du Dein Hardtail mit, wenn ja, lass es: Kauf Dir dort ein 29er, good price, der EURO ist ja so stark


----------



## trixter78 (10. Januar 2011)

Sei doch froh...das Wetter ist dort immernoch besser als hier und mit nem Radl auf Dienstreise hat wohl auch Seltenheitswert.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Ripgid (10. Januar 2011)

Oh schön amiland..
Darf man dann schon Bestellungen bei dir aufgeben?

Btw. Ist morgen jemand aufm tosmar unterwegs?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (10. Januar 2011)

Ja, wir 

Viel Spaß auf der Dienstreise, Bestellzettel kommt demnächst


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. Januar 2011)

@Günther
HT heißt natürlich Hardtail. Für noch ein Bike fehlen zur Zeit die Mittel. Braucht man wirklich ein 29er 

Die Bikemitnahme ist Privatvergnügen, aber das ist es mir wert. Immerhin muss ich zwei Wochenenden überbrücken und ein paar nette Ecken soll es auch dort geben.


----------



## bauernman (11. Januar 2011)

kann man denn auf dem tosmar schon wieder fahren oder ist der immer noch mit einer schnee-Eisschicht überzogen??
mfg mathi


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. Januar 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> kann man denn auf dem tosmar schon wieder fahren oder ist der immer noch mit einer schnee-Eisschicht überzogen??
> mfg mathi



Salve!
Vergiss es ganz schnell wieder

@all
Am Tosmar geht nix: 1/2 Auffahrt ok, dann Eisplatten und noch weiter oben Gletscherbildung
Der Kamm wiederum ist fast schneefrei, da wollte ich ganz clever sein und bin auf der Sonnenseite runter Richtung DH gebrettert....ab der Weggabelung aber leider wieder feinste Gletscherbildung
Bin dann auf allen sechsen Richtung Sportplatz gerutscht

Wird Zeit das jemand den Fön anstellt...

@pfädchen
Großartig & mille grazie

LG, G-K-R.. ..Gletscherspalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (11. Januar 2011)

ok das hört sich schlecht an...naja werde es morgen vielleicht trotzdem mal probieren


----------



## FloPe (11. Januar 2011)

War gestern aufm Galgenberg, da ging ne Zeit lang auch gar nichts Oo 

aber werds Donnerstag nochmal versuchen  
Hat wer Lust und Zeit mitzukommen? ^^

Ps. Ich bin noch Anfänger


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Januar 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Fr wird völlig überbewertet, stick, slip and tumble away. Egal, bin mit den Schlammdingens über die Nordroute rauf (jede menge Bruch geräumt) und wieder runter (rollte wesentlich besser)
> von DH aus, ist blos der Teil nach dem Trafohäuschen links hoch, wegen Forst unfahrbar, besser nach dem Teer direkt halbrechts hoch schieben! Das ist so saftig da gript nix



wer möchte der könnte, nur nicht Forstwege und/oder vom Osten, der Föhn bläßt aus WSW (240°-300° )

 also M-ass-Trail + Kamm-Trail rollt gut. C-Trail dürfte Arbeit sein.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. Januar 2011)

War heute kurz Osterberg, da werden aber zur Zeit Baumfällarbeiten durchgeführt. Der Trail am Waldrand ist deswegen gesperrt, an sonsten ist alles fahrbar und der Boden lässt sich auch gut rollen, kein Eis und kein tiefer Matsch.


----------



## bauernman (12. Januar 2011)

so war heute in Richtung Waldfrieden von Röderhof kommend unterwegs da war auch noch viel eis oberhalb in Richtung Tosmar Kammtrail ging dann gar nichts
also umdrehen


----------



## instinctless (13. Januar 2011)

wollt mich mal ausm urlaub zurck melden


----------



## eisenarsch (14. Januar 2011)

endlich wird mir ein traum erfüllt ,es geht unter die erde  super ,das wollte ich schon immer machen ,im bergwerk biken 
war da schon wer von euch ?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. Januar 2011)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> endlich wird mir ein traum erfüllt ,es geht unter die erde  super ,das wollte ich schon immer machen ,im bergwerk biken
> war da schon wer von euch ?


Salve!
Habe ich schon viel von gehört; soll gut sein, schön warm und zugig und salzig, ist was für das Immunsystem
Gutes Catering und eine Disco gibt es auch

Wann fährst Du? 

LG, G


----------



## oxysept (14. Januar 2011)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> endlich wird mir ein traum erfüllt ,es geht unter die erde  super ,das wollte ich schon immer machen ,im bergwerk biken
> war da schon wer von euch ?



Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich mal im Kyffhäuser gewesen.
Zuerst hier kyffhaeuser-denkmal, dann hier Barbarossahoehle und zum Schluss auch kurz beim Bergwerk. 
Es hatte allerdings schon geschlossen und ich könnte es den Tag leider nicht mehr besichtigen.

Mach mal ein paar Fotos und berichte uns dann hier wie es war. 
Ich glaube ein paar der Deisterfreunde machen einmal pro Jahr was ähnliches unter Tage; weiß aber nicht mehr wo das war.
Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. Januar 2011)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> endlich wird mir ein traum erfüllt ,es geht unter die erde  super ,das wollte ich schon immer machen ,im bergwerk biken
> war da schon wer von euch ?



...habe mir auch einen Traum erfüllt.... unter die Erde geht es damit hoffentlich nicht


----------



## tanchoplatinum (14. Januar 2011)

hallo

ich war schon zwei mal in sondershausen im salzbergwerk. zum einen als streckenbauer und helfer beim Red Bull Race Down to the Middle of the Earth und zu einer tour (vor zwei jahren) mit ein paar freunden.

ist echt mal was anderes schön warm, sehr trockene luft (viel trinken) und dein rad mußt du danach sehr gut sauber machen. ich hab meins komplett zerlegt und alles schön sauber gemacht.

es geht dort auch gut hoch und runter, müßt ihr mit eurem führer besprechen, es gibt eine cc (racetrack) und ein paar lockere runden.



ride on


----------



## bauernman (15. Januar 2011)

so morgen wird es wohl mal wieder auf den tosmar gehen oder??
war einer von euch schonmal wieder da??


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. Januar 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> so morgen wird es wohl mal wieder auf den tosmar gehen oder??
> war einer von euch schonmal wieder da??


Salve!
ich war heute auf einer netten Kombirunde unterwegs: Roter Berg, Despetal, Bad Salzdetfurth, Baxmann, Erlengrund, Tosmar, GK, Trail (den Kammtrail fast komplett vom Kronenholz befreit, wat ne Arbeit THX an Herrn Pfädchen für die Unterstützung )
Nochmal hoch zum GK und wieder runter bis zur eon Schneise (ab da liegen Buchen quer) Sind dann Richtung Norden an der Schneise auf den Waldrandtrail runter und weiter bis DH und heim
Hat Riesenspaß und Matsch gemacht

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. Januar 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...habe mir auch einen Traum erfüllt.... unter die Erde geht es damit hoffentlich nicht


Genau, zum Einfahren ist es noch zu früh; gegen eine Ausfahrt ist allerdings nichts einzuwenden
Coole Kisteund auch das Kennzeichen "Junge Sterne" gefällt mir 
Bin am Do zufällig in BS, mal schauen

LG, G-K-R   sternlos


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Januar 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Genau, zum Einfahren ist es noch zu früh; gegen eine Ausfahrt ist allerdings nichts einzuwenden
> Coole Kisteund auch das Kennzeichen "Junge Sterne" gefällt mir
> Bin am Do zufällig in BS, mal schauen
> 
> LG, G-K-R   sternlos



Sag´ bescheid wann, ich wollte einen halben Tag Urlaub nehmen um die Bank zu überfallen und dann Jens abholen... Für eine Ausfahrt sollten wir die Bavaria Alm/ Torfhaus (Sonntag?) anvisieren!?  oder wir besuchen Samstag meine Kollegen in HB und schauen beim Zweirad-Stadler an der Neunlander vorbei??!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (16. Januar 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> 
> Wann fährst Du?
> ...



im märz geht es in den untergrund


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Januar 2011)

Heute ne schöne Tour mit Trixer gemacht, Rettberg und Gerzerklippen, mit Hochwasser Show fahrt, sind einige Autos stehen geblieben und haben geguckt bzw. so nen Paar Inder haben Fotos gemacht. Die Strömung war schon ganz ordentlich


----------



## oxysept (16. Januar 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Heute ne schöne Tour mit Trixer gemacht, Rettberg und Gerzerklippen, mit Hochwasser Show fahrt, sind einige Autos stehen geblieben und haben geguckt bzw. so nen Paar Inder haben Fotos gemacht. Die Strömung war schon ganz ordentlich



Hat sich etwa unter der Eisenbahnbrücke (die, die zu Sappi führt bei der Hackelmasch) wieder die alles verschlingende Megapfütze gebildet?

Sobald es Februar ist und ich mit meinen Klausuren durch bin können wir ja mal wieder eine Runde drehen.


----------



## bauernman (16. Januar 2011)

so heute auf dem Tosmar mal wieder gewesen und danach auf dem Griesberg
also aufm Kammtrail paar Äste weg geräumt die man weg kriegte und am Griesberg waren irgendwelche Motorradfahrer unterwegs 
das war nicht so schön weil ma musste immer angst haben das man überrolt wirdxD


----------



## trixter78 (16. Januar 2011)

Schade, dass wir heute keine Fotos gemacht haben. War schon witzig. Die Flussdurchquerung war auf dem Weg, der direkt gegenüber vom neuen Schwimmbad in die Masch führt. Keine Ahnung, wie es an der Eisenbahnbrücke aussah - bin vorher in Richtung Heimat abgebogen.


----------



## Ripgid (16. Januar 2011)

Am Galgenberg sieht es auch eher bescheiden aus. Die meisten Trails durch gefällte Bäume oder Kronenholz verblockt. An etlichen Stellen sind Harvesterspuren zu sehen, evtl. ergeben sich daraus paar neue Trails, bis dahin ists aber noch eine Menge Arbeit. 

Einziger Lichtblick: Lechstedt-trail ist nach wie vor top in schuss!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (16. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht lässt sich aus dem ganzen herumliegenden Holz ja was Schönes bauen


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Januar 2011)

An der Eisenbahnbrücke war Land unter, die Skater Rampen sind fast vershwunden und die umfahrung unter der Brücke steht auch gut 20cm im Wasser.
In dem bereich Limmer in den Leinewiesen hab ich bei 50cm mit dem Bike aufgegeben, kein durchkommen.
Die Trails in der Umgebung sind Top, ein paar kleine Bäumchen die man zu zweit wegräumen konnte.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. Januar 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> s...
> also aufm Kammtrail paar Äste weg geräumt ...



willkommen im Club WW-Service HiW


----------



## wunderkiste (17. Januar 2011)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> im märz geht es in den untergrund



...und ich wär froh, wenn ich mal wieder die Zeit hätte überhaupt irgendwo zu fahren...
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir untertage viel Spaß beim biken. Habe mal einen Bericht über das Rennen gelesen. Scheint ne coole Sache zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (17. Januar 2011)

also das Äste wegräumen auf dem Tosmar kammtrail war für mich nicht das beste.Hab davon jetzt erstmal ne schwere Knieprellung kann nicht laufen... 
aber wünsche euch allen viel Spaß beim biken
mfg mathi


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Januar 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> also das Äste wegräumen auf dem Tosmar kammtrail war für mich nicht das beste.Hab davon jetzt erstmal ne schwere Knieprellung kann nicht laufen...
> aber wünsche euch allen viel Spaß beim biken
> mfg mathi


Salve!

Zurückschlagendes Kronenholz! Das kenn ich...fiese Sache...
Gute Besserung!

LG, G-K-R


----------



## trixter78 (17. Januar 2011)

Nabend.

Das nenne ich mal 'Glück im Unglück'...
Ich heute abend auf dem Rennstieg, kleines Trailstück...Zack..Stock ins Hinterrad, und das Schaltwerk hängt verheddert zwischen den Speichern. Beim vorsichtigen Zurückbiegen machst 'knack' -> Schaltauge durch. Schön tiefer Matsch und man konnte nur noch wenig sehen. 
Zum Glück war das heute die erste Fahrt mit der MagicShine-Funzel und 95% des Rückweges konnte ich einfach rollen lassen.
Das hätte wohl auch noch ne Ecke schlimmer kommen können.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. Januar 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> also das Äste wegräumen auf dem Tosmar kammtrail war für mich nicht das beste.Hab davon jetzt erstmal ne schwere Knieprellung kann nicht laufen...
> aber wünsche euch allen viel Spaß beim biken
> mfg mathi



uneigenütziger Einsatz und dabei noch Pech 
eine hoffentlich nächste Ausfahrt wird am GK versüsst.



@Wohnzimmerpräsident: ständiges Depot?


----------



## bauernman (18. Januar 2011)

ja hoffentlich wird es bald wieder auf den Tosmar gehen
es macht einfach kein Spaß den ganzen Tag auf dem Sofa zu hängen und nichts zu machen
aber irgendwann geht es ja wohl wieder und dann mit viel Geschwindigkeit


----------



## waldhase (20. Januar 2011)

@ Eisenarsch
Schade, dass du so weit weg bist, brauche dringend Räumgeräte um Kampweg zur Kapelle freizulegen.
Ansonsten läst es sich schon wieder schick fahren, auch wenn man hinterher nicht so aussieht.
Wann startet die "Elanrunde" wieder?
VG.
WH.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. Januar 2011)

Grüße aus Houston!
Habe mein Bike gestern im Hotel wieder zusammengesetzt, leider komme ich wie erwartet in der Woche nicht zum biken. Dumm ist, dass ich jetzt richtig FETT erkältet bin und das erste Wochenende wohl auch ins Wasser fällt. Den Arbeitsweg (von ca.5km) bestreite ich leider auch nur mit dem Auto, da mir von den Kollegen dringend davon abgeraten wurde mich in der Gegend anders als mit dem PKW fortzubewegen. Aussteigen außer vor dem Hotel und der Firma - nicht ratsahm. Zum einkaufen geht es in ein anderes Viertel. 
Hoffentlich knallt der MediNight Verdchnitt genau so wie das Nasenspray.

Best regards


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. Januar 2011)

*Doppelpost*


----------



## trixter78 (21. Januar 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Grüße aus Houston!
> Habe mein Bike gestern im Hotel wieder zusammengesetzt, leider komme ich wie erwartet in der Woche nicht zum biken. Dumm ist, dass ich jetzt richtig FETT erkältet bin und das erste Wochenende wohl auch ins Wasser fällt. Den Arbeitsweg (von ca.5km) bestreite ich leider auch nur mit dem Auto, da mir von den Kollegen dringend davon abgeraten wurde mich in der Gegend anders als mit dem PKW fortzubewegen. Aussteigen außer vor dem Hotel und der Firma - nicht ratsahm. Zum einkaufen geht es in ein anderes Viertel.
> Hoffentlich knallt der MediNight Verdchnitt genau so wie das Nasenspray.
> 
> Best regards



Wow...wo bist Du denn da gelandet!? Scheint ja ne nette Gegend zu sein.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (21. Januar 2011)

Klingt ja nicht sonderlich gut.
Wünsche dir natürlich auch eine gute Besserung!


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Januar 2011)

@ trixer: was macht dein Bike? wieder einsatzfähig?


----------



## trixter78 (22. Januar 2011)

Jup, Schaltauge ist gestern gekommen. Willste fahren? Heute oder morgen?


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Januar 2011)

Die Woche über ist ja schlecht, evtl Freitag, muss allerdings vorher ne Tür holen. 14Uhr? Gerzerklippen oder Scherftrail?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (24. Januar 2011)

Scheine Fahrradtechnisch derzeit nicht sonderlich viel Glück zu haben. Letztens wurde mir das Steckrücklicht von der Stadtschlampe geklaut, Samstag ist mir das Schaltwerk am ION zerbröselt und heute ist der Seilzug der Vorderradbremse an der Stadtschlampe gerissen.
Mal sehen, was als Nächstes kommt.


----------



## trixter78 (24. Januar 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Die Woche über ist ja schlecht, evtl Freitag, muss allerdings vorher ne Tür holen. 14Uhr? Gerzerklippen oder Scherftrail?



Du bist witzig...weiß ich doch, dass Du unter der Woche nicht kannst. 
Oder zumindest nicht früh genug, um noch im Hellen fahren zu können.
Mein Post ist ja auch von Samstag morgen.

Freitag sollte aber klappen.
Da wir letztes Mal gerade bei den Gerzer Klippen waren würd ich das nächste Mal wieder wo anders fahren wollen. Scherftrail ist gut.
Zwei Gebiete, die ich auch mal etwas besser erkunden will:
1. Kamm oberhalb von Röllinghausen bzw. das Gebiet um die Straße zwischen Röllinghausen und Gut Mölmerhagen.
2. Das Gebiet oberhalb von Eimsen, also den Trail vom Krankenhaus kommend und den kleinen Trail(?), der unterhalb der Heimberghütte anfängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (24. Januar 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Zwei Gebiete, die ich auch mal etwas besser erkunden will:
> 1. Kamm oberhalb von Röllinghausen bzw. das Gebiet um die Straße zwischen Röllinghausen und Gut Mölmerhagen.
> 2. Das Gebiet oberhalb von Eimsen, also den Trail vom Krankenhaus kommend und den kleinen Trail(?), der unterhalb der Heimberghütte anfängt.



Zu 1: Kenne dort nur die Forstwirtschaftswege (Waldautobahnen). 
Trails sind mir dort nicht bekannt (bin dort aber eh nur unterwegs wenn ich Richtung Everode/Winzenburg weiterfahr). 
Im und am Steinberg (zwischen Hörsum und Röllinghausen) gibts Trails (aber viele dicke Wurzeln ).

Zu 2: Der Trail zwischen Krankenhaus und Eimsen (Friedhof) ist mir bekannt, der ist ganz nett . 
Kleiner Trail unterhalb Heisehütte sagt mir nicht.

Ab Samstag habe ich wieder Zeit aufs Rad zu steigen, kann dir gerne die Wege (Steinberg, Eimsen etc.) zeigen. 
Alternativ hatte ich an eine sehr traillastige Runde um Hohenbüchen gedacht (ca. 25km). 
Dort dürftest du die Trails  wahrscheinlich noch nicht kennen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Januar 2011)

Was noch Interessant wäre richtung Steinbruch bei Sack, da sollte mal was gebaut werden. Hinter der Gießerei in Röllinghausen war auch mal nen Trail, den dürften aber schon die Schweine kaputt gemacht haben.


----------



## trixter78 (25. Januar 2011)

Ok, dann mache ich erstmal nen Vorschlag für Freitag:
Kleine Erkundungsrunde beim Steinbruch hinter Sack und dann über die Wiesen hoch zum Scherf-Trail-Einstieg. Alles Weitere ergibt sich dann. Passt das?

Bin noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich Samstag da bin, würde aber schonmal unter Vorbehalt zusagen. Trailrunde um Hohenbüchen hört sich gut an.

Die Wege auf dem Steinberg und den Krankenhaus-Trail kenne ich. Aber es gibt z.B. einen kleinen Trail, der beim Parkplatz im Wald zwischen Hörsum un Everode rauskommt - von dem kenne ich nur das unter Ende. Und als Verbindung zwischen Röllighausen und Everode kenne ich eigentlich auch nur den direkten Weg, der am Gut M. vorbeiführt (na ok, den Forstweg, der am Hang Richtung Leinewiesen entlang führt, bin ich auch schon ein paar mal gefahren ).

Benni, wie siehts denn bei Dir am Wochenende aus, speziell Samstag?
Mal hoffen, dass das Wetter etwas besser wird.


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Januar 2011)

Muss ich mal mit der Familie besprechen, ob was geplant wurde. kann ich dann Freitag bei der Runde sagen.


----------



## trixter78 (25. Januar 2011)

Alles klar...der Rundenvorschlag passt Dir auch?


----------



## bauernman (25. Januar 2011)

hey weiß einer von euch ob der Bikepark Hahnenklee schon Mitte april offen hat??
weil auf der Homepage stehen verschiedene Daten... 
kann mir einer sagen wie es in den letzten Jahren war??
mfg mathi


----------



## marsepolani (25. Januar 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> hey weiß einer von euch ob der Bikepark Hahnenklee schon Mitte april offen hat??
> weil auf der Homepage stehen verschiedene Daten...
> kann mir einer sagen wie es in den letzten Jahren war??
> mfg mathi



HI,

der Bikepark macht nach der Winterrevision auf. Natürlich hängt es auch vom Wetter ab. Letztes Jahr war es so um den 14 April. Habe gerade mit dem Inhaber vom Bikeshop gesprochen. Es geht auf jeden fall weiter.
Es war ja die Rede davon, dass die Bahn geschlossen wird. Nun soll es sogar eine Sommerrodelbahn und einen Schienentransport für die Bikes in den nächster Zukunft geben.

bis bald im

Wald 

marsepolani


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Januar 2011)

Hört sich ja positiv für Hahnenklee an.

@trixer: jepp Runde Ok


----------



## bauernman (25. Januar 2011)

ok weil wollte eigentlich vom 26.4.-29.4. hin


----------



## oxysept (27. Januar 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Ok, dann mache ich erstmal nen Vorschlag für Freitag:
> Kleine Erkundungsrunde beim Steinbruch hinter Sack und dann über die Wiesen hoch zum Scherf-Trail-Einstieg. Alles Weitere ergibt sich dann. Passt das?



Habe am Freitag jetzt doch schon Zeit und würde mir auch gerne mal die Gegend um den Steinbruch hinter Sack ansehen.

@Benni: Wann fährst du los? Da ich ja eh bei dir auf dem Weg nach Langenholzen vorbei komme, könnten wir auch gemeinsam hinfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (27. Januar 2011)

Überlegt euch am bestens gleich noch, ob ihr direkt bei mir vorbeifahrt, oder ich zur Straße (z.B. Aldi-Parkplatz) kommen soll.


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Januar 2011)

hm denke 14uhr losfahren wäre gut, da ich vorher noch ne Tür aus dem Baumarkt holen muss.
Kommen direkt bei dir vorbei, dann musste nicht am Aldi rumstehen. Eben kam mein neuer Lenker, morgen mal testen wie sich 820mm anfühlen oder ob gekürzt werden soll.
Werbegeschenke sind echt praktisch.


----------



## oxysept (27. Januar 2011)

Okay, bin um 14:00h bei dir in Limmer.


----------



## eisenarsch (27. Januar 2011)

ich bin gerade am entrümpeln.da fand ich einen nahezu neuwertigen rucksack.





den würde ich gern tauschen


----------



## trixter78 (27. Januar 2011)

Ich geh dann mal von 14:20 - 14:30 Uhr. Wo wollen wir uns in Langenholzen treffen?


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Januar 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> hm denke 14uhr losfahren wäre gut, da ich vorher noch ne Tür aus dem Baumarkt holen muss.
> Kommen direkt bei dir vorbei, dann musste nicht am Aldi rumstehen. Eben kam mein neuer Lenker, morgen mal testen wie sich 820mm anfühlen oder ob gekürzt werden soll.
> Werbegeschenke sind echt praktisch.


!?!


----------



## trixter78 (27. Januar 2011)

Ich könnt schwören, dass von dem Post nur die erste Zeit dastand als ich ihn gelesen habe 
Egal...bin dann abfahrtbereit!


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Januar 2011)

da haste recht, hatte ne rechtschreibkorrektur gemacht und etwas hinzugefügt

guckt mal ist das nciht nen heißer Rahmen, da läuft ein die Spucke im Mund zusammen.
Soll angeblich umgerechnet unter 3000eur der Rahmen kosten


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. Januar 2011)

Freitagnachmittagstour zum






noch einer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. Januar 2011)

würde gerne... muss/ darf arbeiten!!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. Januar 2011)

egal, war gut, einmal durchs unterholz gefräst, am gegenanstieg beschlug die brille nicht mehr, toll. wie keine brille? zurück, schwarzwildspuren aber keine brille. 

falls jemand ein wildschwein mit brille am tosmar sieht, sofort notschlachten und die brille sichern.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. Januar 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> egal, war gut, einmal durchs unterholz gefräst, am gegenanstieg beschlug die brille nicht mehr, toll. wie keine brille? zurück, schwarzwildspuren aber keine brille.
> 
> falls jemand ein wildschwein mit brille am tosmar sieht, sofort notschlachten und die brille sichern.



Oh, shit, direkt von der Nase? Unglaublich

Wie, wo, wann? Im Blindflug nach Hause

Hammer!

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. Januar 2011)

nix Blindflug,
perfekt kallibriertes Bauchnavi: wenns heller wird eonschneise, wenn Kirchenglocken erklingen Diekholzen, kläffender Rauhaar = AT, hupen = Bosch,
güldner Himmel: home sweet home 

 

app JdB: die Franzmänner gegen Hansen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. Januar 2011)

wo wird denn übertragen???


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. Januar 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> wo wird denn übertragen???



spoocht1, erträglich nur wenn man den Ton abstellt.

laut HAZ-Hi Sport morgen 16.45 Finale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (29. Januar 2011)

@marci??
was isn mit morgen klappt es??
mfg mathi


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Februar 2011)

@trixer und oxy: wie war die Tour am Samstag?
ich bin Samstag ne 90min Powertour am rettberg gefahren und eben noch mal 60min. Diesmal auch mit dem DHler komplett zum Rettberg hochgefahren.


----------



## trixter78 (1. Februar 2011)

War ne schöne Tour. Um Hohenbüchen und Grünenplan wars längst nicht so nebelig wie in Alfeld. Mit Deinem Rad wär die Tour aber echt ne harte Nummer gewesen 

War am Sonntag (ohne Rad, aber mit Hund) bei der Lippold-Höhle spatzieren und hab nen netten Trail gefunden. Teilweise auf dem Level von 'Gerzer Klippen' würd ich sagen. Müssen wir demnächst mal vorbeischauen.

Rettberg komplett hoch mit Deinem Rad -> RESPEKT!


----------



## oxysept (1. Februar 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @trixer und oxy: wie war die Tour am Samstag?
> ich bin Samstag ne 90min Powertour am rettberg gefahren und eben noch mal 60min. Diesmal auch mit dem DHler komplett zum Rettberg hochgefahren.



Bis zur Hütte  oder bis zum oben zum Weg ? Anschließend :kotz:

Die Samstagstour war schön sonnig, zumindest sobald wir den Reubergkamm hinter uns gelassen hatten. 
Auf der Warzer Seite -5°C und Nebel auf der Hohenbüchener Seite teilweise angetaute Wege und keine Wolke am Himmel.
Leider waren die Holzfäller im Reuberg aktiv; einige Trailabschnitte waren deshalb versperrt.


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Februar 2011)

die letzten sehr steilen 20m musste geschoben werden, selbst das wäre im wiegetritt hart, ansonsten komplett durch, den trail richtung Brünighausen runter gut 2-3 mal dann wieder über limmer hütte zurück


----------



## bauernman (1. Februar 2011)

so ich war heut mal am Steinberg unterwegs 
da ist es aber nicht so schön viele Bäume versperren den Weg und irgendwelche Wanderer denke ich mal haben mal wieder Äste auf die Singletrails gelegt richtig doof


----------



## trixter78 (1. Februar 2011)

War heute übrigens auf der ABF in Hannover. Da kann man schon den ein oder anderen Bike-Schnapper machen, z.B. n' Trek Fuel EX 8 von 2010 in schwarz für 1280,- (allerdings in Größe s). N' paar günstige Klamotten und Zubehör gibts natürlich auch.

Alles in allem muss man aber sagen, dass es recht wenig hochwertige Bikes gibt und die Auswahl auch sonst nicht der Oberknaller ist. Für jemanden, der sich gerade neu einkleiden will oder n' neues Rad sucht, könnte sich ein Besuch aber lohnen.

@Frorider: Fährst wohl neuerdings lieber alleine, wa? Haben wir Dich geärgert?


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Februar 2011)

nene, gestern war spontan, so lange es noch hell war, wetteer war ja super.
Samstag war morges um 8uhr danach musste ich ins Dinland mit meiner kleinen.
Man könnte ja evtl Freitag wieder festhalten.


----------



## trixter78 (2. Februar 2011)

Jup, Freitag würde passen. Hoffen wir mal, dass die Wettervorhersage sich irrt, sonst wirds sehr nass.


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Februar 2011)

das stimm, heute morgen lag ja schon wieder die weiße pest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Februar 2011)

@ trixer: evtl Freitag schon um halb 1 los? dann könnte ich direkt von der Arbeit aus fahren.
Welche Richtung schwebt dir vor?


----------



## trixter78 (2. Februar 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Welche Richtung schwebt dir vor?



Wenn Du schon so fragst, dann würd ich ja den Trail bei der Lippold-Höhle, den ich Sonntag 'gefunden' habe, mit in die Tour einbauen.
Vielleicht: Rettberg-Kamm->Lippold-Trail bis Hohe Warte->Trail an der Kiesgrube zwischen Hohe Warte und Coppengrave->'Trail von Sonntag'.
Wo würdest Du gerne fahren?

Zeit passt.

@oxysept: Meld Dich einfach, wenn Du Zeit hast und mitkommen möchtest.


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Februar 2011)

hört sich gut an wenn nicht zu viel bergauf dabei ist.
12:30Uhr bei der DAA?


----------



## trixter78 (2. Februar 2011)

Bin um 12:30 da.
Können dann ja unterwegs entscheiden, ob wir abkürzen, wenns zuviel bergauf ist.


----------



## oxysept (2. Februar 2011)

Kann sein, dass ich Freitag einen Termin in Hannover habe und erst gegen Nachmittag zurück bin. 
Bin aber wahrscheinlich um 12:30h mit dabei.

Melde mich sobald ich genaueres weiß.


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Februar 2011)

Denkt an Regensachen, soll feucht werden


----------



## trixter78 (3. Februar 2011)

Son bisschen Nieseln wär noch ok, aber bei halbstündlichen Schauern muss ich passen...dafür hab ich eh nix Passendes. Muss halt schauen, wie es morgen vormittag aussieht.


----------



## Ripgid (3. Februar 2011)

mir platzt gleich der kragen.

Vorhin wollte ich eine schöne Feierabendrunde drehen, da ich seit langem mal wieder ein paar stündchen zeit hatte.. also rauf auf den Pudel und ab zum Galgenberg. Welcher Kackspast* ist eigentlich für die Waldrodung dort verantwortlich? Anstatt mal an einer Stelle das geschlagene Holz wegzuräumen, reißen sie ohne erkennbare Logik an anderen Stellen auch noch die Bäume aus dem Acker... Selbst die breiten Wanderwege am Kamm werden nicht mehr geräumt und das Gerümpel liegt dort nun schon seit ein paar Wochen. Da schiebt man also das ********n-schwere Rad gefühlte 5km Bergauf um dann 25m vorm "Gipfel" festzustellen dass dort der Weg ebenfalls mit 50cm-dicken Stämmen übersät ist. Die Überwindung des Hindernisses über den arg steilen abhang (mit weiteren hinunter rutschenden Baumstämmen) hat mich glatte 30min gekostet und eine zapfendustere Heimfahrt beschert... grandios. Wenn das gerümpel nicht bis anfang märz beseitigt ist, bestelle ich mir ne Stihl, oder am besten gleich nen Harvester.

sorry für die verbale entgleisung, musste mal raus.

siehts denn in allen Wäldern um Hildesheim ähnlich aus? Vom Waldrand zwischen Diekh. und Söhre weiß ich dass die dort auch kräftig umgegraben haben..


----------



## bauernman (3. Februar 2011)

Ja, zwischen Söhre und Diekholzen ging innerhalb eines Tages garnichts mehr und anstatt das mal bei Frost zumachen, nein gleich immer und überall möglichst viel Masch hoch wühlen.
Aber es hätte wohl noch schlimmer aus gesehen wenn sie da keine Kettenfahrzeuge eingesetzt hätten.
Ich finde man kann dann die Wege wieder mit nem Planierschild Frei schieben.
So ein Harvester hat doch eigentlich immer nen Planierschild vorne dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. Februar 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> ...



Wo ist der "like"-Button?


----------



## bauernman (3. Februar 2011)

ach und wenn man in Söhre aus dem Wald grade runter in Richtung der Scheune(Feldscheune)fährt da kommt unten auf Höhe der Scheune ein 1Meter und 1Meter breites und 1Meter tiefes Loch is echt mies Da man es nicht sieht beim Fahren
Also aufpassen dort


----------



## tisch (3. Februar 2011)

Melde ich mich auch mal, wo ich wieder anfange zu fahren.
Wie sieht es um sorsum im walde aus und boschtrail? Genauso schlimm, oder dort nimand unterwegs? 
Hätte zudem einer am wochenende in den dortiegen gefilden mit mir zu fahren. Einzieges problem ist nur, dass ich Leistungs und konditionsmäßig völlig bei null bin, also die reinste bremse.^^

edit: @daniel wann kommt das neue schaltwerk?

MfG -die mobile blockade- Timo


----------



## Ripgid (3. Februar 2011)

@bauernman
gut zu wissen..

@timo
vielleicht am sonntag..


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Februar 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> Melde ich mich auch mal, wo ich wieder anfange zu fahren.
> Wie sieht es um sorsum im walde aus und boschtrail? ...



immer schön  

Winterpädken sind geräumt, der Finkenbergkamm ist gewühle = bei Frost fahrbar, Gallberg/JUH gut/geräumt. 
Lerchenberg Richtung Bosch fahrbar, boschtrail geräumt und AT-> DH fahrbar

allerdings am Lerchenberg wieder so lustige rote Striche an den Bäumchen

app Kettenfahrzeuge:
 wenn die früher, also damals als ich noch jung war,
durch den Wald wühlten, rannte die Jägerschaft und der Forst zum BMV
und kassierten Geld für die Manöverschäden. 
Heute hat Forst selber Kettenfahrzeuge und nennt es nachhaltige ökologische Waldbewirtschaftung.

tätää tätää tätää


----------



## oxysept (4. Februar 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> 12:30Uhr bei der DAA?



Ich bin mit dabei um 12:30h! 

@bauernmann: Harvester haben keinen "Planierschild".
                     Skidder (Rückefahrzeuge) haben manchmal ein Frontschild (z. B. um die Stämme zusammen zu schieben, nicht zum Räumen der Wege):






Momentan ist die Holzernte durch den Regen und die die hohen Temperatur unterbrochen. Der Wald ist nicht befahrbar. 
Wahrscheinlich liegen deshalb die gefällten Stämme noch im Bestand. Sobald es friert und die Rückegassen wieder "bodenschonend" befahrbar sind werden die Waldarbeiter das Holz sicherlich an die Wege rücken.

Die Ketten, die manchmal über die Räder gezogen werden schonen den Boden und ermöglichen es auch bei schlechteren Bodenverhältnissen die Fahrzeuge einzusetzen (Bild zeigt einen Harvester):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (4. Februar 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dabei um 12:30h!



Alles klar, bin dann auch da.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Februar 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> ...
> Momentan ist die Holzernte durch den Regen und die die hohen Temperatur unterbrochen. Der Wald ist nicht befahrbar.
> ...


 na, da hat dann wohl der ein oder andere in der Theorie nicht so gut aufgepasst.


----------



## oxysept (4. Februar 2011)

Wenn man so die Spuren an bestimmten Stellen im Wald sieht wird einem schon schlecht .


----------



## bauernman (4. Februar 2011)

Aber ich finde wenn man auf den Wegen am Ende eines Arbeitstages einmal drüber schiebt, dann passt es doch 
und bei Baustellen da kehren die den Dreck doch auch von der Straße.
Und ich habe dabei auch schon Bekanntschaft mit dem Diekholzener Dorfpolizisten, da ich mir Geld in einem lanwirtschaftlichen Betrieb in Söhre dazu verdiene, wenn man da einmal Dreck vom Trecker auf der Straße verloren hat da war der sofort da


----------



## oxysept (4. Februar 2011)

@ Frorider Ben und Trixter78: Auf www.Brunkensen.de habe ich diese kurze Information zu den Gräbern im Reuberg oberhalb von Brunkensen gefunden:

"Waldfriedhof am Reuberg, u. a. mit Gräbern der Familien von     Löhneysen und Schlitz von Goertz-Wrisberg." 





Zu der Wiese in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft steht folgendes geschrieben:




"Am Waldrand des Reubergs führt der Weg       in Richtung Warzen zur Rawelle.
Das zum ehemaligen oberen Gut gehörende von Bäumen       und Sträuchern umrandete hängige Weideland 
war früher bei Schlitten-       und Skifahrern aus Brunkensen und Warzen als Abfahrtsstrecke sehr beliebt."
​


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Februar 2011)

Nette Trailrunde heute gefahren danke für die beiden mitfahrer oxy und trixer für das verständnis mit dem Tempo bergauf.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Februar 2011)

war das Wetter in Alfeld nicht so nass?


----------



## trixter78 (4. Februar 2011)

Doch, war es 
Dementsprechend sahen wir hinterher auch aus.
Hat Spaß gemacht und von wegen 'Verständnis wegen Tempo'...das war doch voll ok, kein Grund sich dafür extra zu bedanken 

Hab mich gerade auch mal auf brunkensen.de umgeschaut.
Wir sind heute direkt am alten Schwimmbad vorbeigefahren. Ich zumindest habs nicht direkt erkannt.


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Februar 2011)

Benötig jemand noch Bremsbeläge von swissstop oder koolstop bzw Reifen von conti oder Schwalbe. Will morgen beim Großhändler bestellen.


----------



## trixter78 (4. Februar 2011)

Einen neuen Reifen könnt ich gebrauchen, und zwar diesen:
*Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo SnakeSkin PaceStar Faltreifen Modell 2011*
*Dimension:* 26x2,25
*ETRTO:* 57-559

Musste sagen, wie das mit der Kohle laufen soll. Überweisen oder bar?
Kannste die Preise nachgucken oder musste die erfragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Februar 2011)

Preise hab ich hier im Katalog, werde dir anchher ne PM schreiben. Bin mal wieder im Bett voll Fieber und Co.


----------



## trixter78 (5. Februar 2011)

Alles klar. Dann mal 'Gute Besserung'!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. Februar 2011)

Falls jemand ein echt schönes Hardtail sucht... bei Mispagel wird das Cannondale F1 zum Schnäppchenpreis angeboten. Geniales Rad zum super Preis!


----------



## bauernman (6. Februar 2011)

was soll es denn kosten??


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe 1700â¬


----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. Februar 2011)

nicht gucken, fahren! 
gestern GB überprüft, nix, keiner, ausserdem LTW und der hat Husten 

und überhaupt: kanodale, die bauen doch diese bleischweren dingens.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. Februar 2011)

ja, aber scheen ist´s!! Wie schaut es auf dem GB aus?? BT befahrbar??


----------



## Diekholzener (6. Februar 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> Ja, zwischen Söhre und Diekholzen ging innerhalb eines Tages garnichts mehr und anstatt das mal bei Frost zumachen, nein gleich immer und überall möglichst viel Masch hoch wühlen.
> Aber es hätte wohl noch schlimmer aus gesehen wenn sie da keine Kettenfahrzeuge eingesetzt hätten.
> Ich finde man kann dann die Wege wieder mit nem Planierschild Frei schieben.
> So ein Harvester hat doch eigentlich immer nen Planierschild vorne dran



kann ich bestätigen. Wollte letzte Woche dort mal wieder ne große Runde drehen und dort geht gar nicht mehr. Die Stämme liegen, wenn ich mich nicht irre, schon monate lang dort und nichts passiert. An den Stellen, wo keine Bäume liegen und man fahren könnte, sind glaube ich gefühlte 100 Panzer durchgejagt. Das macht echt keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## bauernman (6. Februar 2011)

ja genau so seh ich das auch die waldarbeiter zerstören unsere Wege und den Wald nur wegen dem bisschen Holz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Februar 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ja, aber scheen ist´s!! Wie schaut es auf dem GB aus?? BT befahrbar??




 äh  

das GB, zum reinschreiben, am GK auf dem großen T war gemeint 

bis zum GB schaffe ich das, bei dem mal hier mal da liegendem Forstarbeiter Mikado und dem tiefen Geläuf, nicht. Am Tosmaraufstieg hielt mir einer permanent das Hinterrad festen.
gefahrene GPS hm 840; gefühlt hm rechtes Bein 840, Linkes Bein 840 und Kopf 840 => 2520 hm =>


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. Februar 2011)

Melde mich zurück aus Houston, habe die Kugelsichere Weste zum Glück doch nicht mehr gebraucht.

Die Aussichten hier sind ja was die momentanen Rodungsarbeiten angeht nicht gerade rosig. Man gut, das ich immer noch erkältet bin und eh nicht aufs Bike steigen kann.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Februar 2011)

Dachte Du wärest den GB zum großem T hoch und dann den BT runter. Fahre Samstag mal in die Richtung, werde dann berichten. 
Wie schaut die andere Richtung vom T aus? Die Ecke HB und SB??? ;+))


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Februar 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> äh
> 
> das GB, zum reinschreiben, am GK auf dem großen T war gemeint
> 
> ...



Salve!
Rekonvaleszenten wohin man schaut
Ziel der Bemühungen in der Zeit der Rekonvaleszenz ist die Wiederherstellung jenes Gesundheitszustandes, der am Ende der Saison vorhanden war. Strategien und Maßnahmen dabei sind: sanfte Steigerung der körperlichen Fitness von Schonung hin zu Aufbautraining, sanfte Gewöhnung an gesündere Ernährung, psychologische Maßnahmen wie Motivation, Stärkung der Zuversicht....
Also, es gibt viel zu tun, packen wir es an

LG, G-K-R

PS: Die Buchen am Tosmar haben gestern aber ganz schön gewackelt


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Februar 2011)

app wackel Buchen

die beiden neu angelegten Varianten vermeiden wackler, es rollt so deutlich entspannter
gute aktion war das


----------



## eisenarsch (7. Februar 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> nicht gucken, fahren!
> 
> 
> und überhaupt: kanodale, die bauen doch diese bleischweren dingens.




das geht jetzt aber zu weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Februar 2011)

wir könnten uns bei deinem Lieblingshändler treffen und auf dieser Basis ein interessantes Gespräch führen


----------



## instinctless (7. Februar 2011)

Waldarbeiten um diese zeit sind völlig normal. Das Forstwirte nicht die hellsten sind dürfte auch klar sein. Also nicht aufregen bringt eh nix. Einfach nen trial bike nehmen dann kommst auch über die Hindernisse 


> mir platzt gleich der kragen.
> 
> Vorhin wollte ich eine schöne Feierabendrunde drehen, da ich seit langem mal wieder ein paar stündchen zeit hatte.. also rauf auf den Pudel und ab zum Galgenberg. Welcher Kackspast* ist eigentlich für die Waldrodung dort verantwortlich? Anstatt mal an einer Stelle das geschlagene Holz wegzuräumen, reißen sie ohne erkennbare Logik an anderen Stellen auch noch die Bäume aus dem Acker... Selbst die breiten Wanderwege am Kamm werden nicht mehr geräumt und das Gerümpel liegt dort nun schon seit ein paar Wochen. Da schiebt man also das ********n-schwere Rad gefühlte 5km Bergauf um dann 25m vorm "Gipfel" festzustellen dass dort der Weg ebenfalls mit 50cm-dicken Stämmen übersät ist. Die Überwindung des Hindernisses über den arg steilen abhang (mit weiteren hinunter rutschenden Baumstämmen) hat mich glatte 30min gekostet und eine zapfendustere Heimfahrt beschert... grandios. Wenn das gerümpel nicht bis anfang märz beseitigt ist, bestelle ich mir ne Stihl, oder am besten gleich nen Harvester.
> 
> ...




Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## oxysept (7. Februar 2011)

Habe das super Wetter heute genutzt und mein Rad von der braunen Pampe vom Freitag befreit.





Falls Interesse besteht könnte ich eine "Besucher-Trail-Tour" zusammenbasteln 
und euch Hildesheimer-Trailabstinenzlern ein paar Alfelder Trails zeigen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Februar 2011)

Mirco, kannst gern bei mir vorbei kommen zum putzen, hatte es am We aus dem Bett nicht geschafft zu putzen und in die badewanne durfte ich das Bike nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## bauernman (7. Februar 2011)

so werde nach der Runde übern Tosmar jetzt auch ans Bike putzen gehen...
aber wenigstens war es heute Mittag schön dort oben also mach ich es jetzt gern


----------



## Ripgid (7. Februar 2011)

komme auch gerade von einer Tosmarrunde. Canyontrail ist bis auf 1-2 Stellen super fahrbar. Aber kann es sein dass die übern Winter den Tosmar 2-3% steiler gebaut haben? 

Gibt es keine aktuelle 2011er Liste im GB? oder unterliegt die nun der geheimhaltung?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Februar 2011)

2-3% kann schon sein, wenn da massenweise Holz vom Berg gezogen wird, entlastet das den Tosmar natürlich.


----------



## bauernman (7. Februar 2011)

@Ripgid is man sich vielleicht auf dem Weg zum Söhrer Forsthaus begegnet weil als ich runter in Richtung Dorf gefahren bin kam mir jemand entgegen...
und mit den 2-3%das kommt auch mir so vorxD


----------



## trixter78 (7. Februar 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Habe das super Wetter heute genutzt ...



Das habe ich auch gemacht...allerdings mit ner schnellen Runde zum Himmelbergturm. Auf dem Trail berab Richtung Alfeld war kurz vor mir plötzlich n'Wildschwein. Da wird einem schon etwas anders 



oxysept schrieb:


> Falls Interesse besteht könnte ich eine "Besucher-Trail-Tour" zusammenbasteln
> und euch Hildesheimer-Trailabstinenzlern ein paar Alfelder Trails zeigen.



Dürfen Nicht-Hildesheimer-Trailabstinenzler auch mitfahren?
Wenn Du planst, dann plane sicherheitshalber eine nicht ganz so schiebe-lastige Tour, wie die letzte "Besucher-Trail-Tour".
Sonst kommt uns irgendwann niemand mehr besuchen


----------



## Ripgid (7. Februar 2011)

ja, wenn du der junge in dem orangen shirt warst?! hatte meinen tunnelblick nach dem sauerstoffzelt hastend..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Februar 2011)

Salve!


Ripgid schrieb:


> komme auch gerade von einer Tosmarrunde. Canyontrail ist bis auf 1-2 Stellen super fahrbar. Aber kann es sein dass die übern Winter den Tosmar 2-3% steiler gebaut haben?



 Kam mir auch so vor Natürliche Auffaltung?



Ripgid schrieb:


> Gibt es keine aktuelle 2011er Liste im GB? oder unterliegt die nun der geheimhaltung?


Du darfst
z. B. eine Liste 2011 neu anlegen...
...Deine Einträge in Reinform oder chiffriert machen...
Ich finde Deine visualisierte Ein- u. Beiträge aber deutlich interessanter

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Februar 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Melde mich zurück aus Houston, habe die Kugelsichere Weste zum Glück doch nicht mehr gebraucht.
> 
> Die Aussichten hier sind ja was die momentanen Rodungsarbeiten angeht nicht gerade rosig. Man gut, das ich immer noch erkältet bin und eh nicht aufs Bike steigen kann.



Salve!
Welcome back
Dem Doc nicht getraut, oder AC geplagt?

Egal, jetzt ordentlich Braunkohl, Bördeknollen und Calenberger Pfannenschlag auf den XXL-Teller, diverse Rössinger Dunkel und ein paar gepflegte Nordhäuser Doppelkörner dazu...
...und alles wird gut...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Ripgid (7. Februar 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> 
> Kam mir auch so vor Natürliche Auffaltung?
> ...



alles klar, wird gemacht. 
Bilder/Videos gibts demnächst wieder, verlass' dich drauf 

Wer war der Herr mit dem weißen Hardtail der mir an der Schutzhütte begegnet ist?

Wann starten die Elanrunden wieder? Mein Hardtail sollte ende Februar fertig sein, dann wirds zeit zum angasen


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Februar 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> hatte meinen tunnelblick nach dem sauerstoffzelt hastend..



Tunnelblick liegt am Sauerstoffmangel? Gut, dass mir das mal jemand sagt.. und ich dachte immer ich trinke einfach nur zu viel, wenn ich weggehe.






Protone Air Kit für die Boxxer ist bestellt und wird nächstes Wochenende eingebaut, dann fehlt nur noch ein Schaltwerk (Sram X.9 Mid Cage, falls noch jemand eins rumliegen hat) und dann ist die Kiste wieder fahrbereit.


----------



## trixter78 (7. Februar 2011)

@Ripgid: Wie siehts denn mit Deinem Wildsau-Aufbau aus? Gibts Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Ripgid (7. Februar 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> @Ripgid: Wie siehts denn mit Deinem Wildsau-Aufbau aus? Gibts Neuigkeiten?



gewinnbringend wieder verkauft.. habe mir dafür einen neuen Alutech Cheaptrick Rahmen bestellt. Natürlich wieder in Ducatirot  (der kleine Bruder vom Pudel)


----------



## oxysept (7. Februar 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Wenn Du planst, dann plane sicherheitshalber eine nicht ganz so schiebe-lastige Tour, wie die letzte "Besucher-Trail-Tour".
> Sonst kommt uns irgendwann niemand mehr besuchen





Bin als nächstes im Hils unterwegs, zwei unbekannte Wege bei Kaierde (evtl. Singeltrails) auskundschaften.


Dann eine Tour im Osterwald/Kleinen-Deister (kennt sich da jemand aus und kann mir was empfehlen?).


Außerdem eine Tour um Herzberg bei besserem Wetter.
  Zur Schiebelastigkeit kann ich nichts sagen, lässt sich nicht objektiv bestimmen !


----------



## trixter78 (8. Februar 2011)

So ernst war das ja auch nicht gemeint.
Den 'Kleinen Deister' würde ich auch gerne mal befahren...vielleicht lässt sich da ja eine gemeinsame Tour einrichten!?


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Februar 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Tunnelblick liegt am Sauerstoffmangel? Gut, dass mir das mal jemand sagt.. und ich dachte immer ich trinke einfach nur zu viel, wenn ich weggehe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nimm nen short cage und versuch die kette so zu kürzen das du hinten das größte ritzel grad so fahren kannst, dann dürfsteste nie ketten probleme haben. War nen Tipp von Kalle, machen die Teamfahrer auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (8. Februar 2011)

Kollege hat noch n x9 mid
Melden dich einfach bei mir


Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Tunnelblick liegt am Sauerstoffmangel? Gut, dass mir das mal jemand sagt.. und ich dachte immer ich trinke einfach nur zu viel, wenn ich weggehe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. Februar 2011)

Heute GB TÜV im Rahmen einer kurzen preELAN Tosmar Nachmittagstour AT-DH-T-DH-AT


----------



## oxysept (8. Februar 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> So ernst war das ja auch nicht gemeint.
> Den 'Kleinen Deister' würde ich auch gerne mal befahren...vielleicht lässt sich da ja eine gemeinsame Tour einrichten!?



Hört sich gut an!
Bislang habe ich allerdings noch keine Tour zusammengestellt. Was laut Karte viel versprechend aussieht sind folgende Ecken:

- Kammweg im Kleinendeister (Burgberg - Wolfsköpfe - Drakenberg)
- Kammweg Nesselberg (Kukesburg - Schierenbrink - Grasberg - Mangel - Holzmühle)
- Ecke Barenburg Ritterkreuz
- Ahrensberg
- Am Bärenstein

Um die Tour nicht irre lang werden zu lassen habe ich vor mit der Bahn bis Osterwald oder Voldagsen 
zu fahren und auch die Bahn wieder zurück zu nehmen. (Oder notfalls Straße zurück.)

Vielleicht am besten man setzt sich zusammen vor den PC und tüftelt gemeinsam eine Route aus?!
(Nehme aber auch gerne Anregungen hier aus dem Forum entgegen - lesen zufällig Deisterfreunde mit?)


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (8. Februar 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Nimm nen short cage und versuch die kette so zu kürzen das du hinten das größte ritzel grad so fahren kannst, dann dürfsteste nie ketten probleme haben. War nen Tipp von Kalle, machen die Teamfahrer auch so.




Fahre hinten aber ein großes Ritzelpaket und keine DH/RR Kassette, deswegen dürfte das nicht passen. Vermute auch, dass mein altes Schaltwerk deshalb jetzt im Eimer ist.



instinctless schrieb:


> Kollege hat noch n x9 mid
> Melden dich einfach bei mir



Alles klar, melde mich bei dir, sobald die finanzielle Lage bei mir geklärt ist


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Februar 2011)

ok das könnte gut möglich sein, da die kapazität nicht ausreichend ist


----------



## m8ghty (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo an alle!Bin nach laaaaaaanger Abwesenheit auch mal wieder da.Aber nicht mehr als angehender Downhiller sondern eher Dirt/Street weil ich dann doch nach diversen Stürzen,teilweise mit derben Prellungen etc,gemerkt habe das es nichts für mich ist.NAja mal schauen wie es jetzt weiter geht,neuer Bock ist da aber muß was dran gemacht werden(Tretlager,Gabel etc etc).LG an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (8. Februar 2011)

@ripgid jo das war ich dann wohl...
was is denn auf dem Tosmar Kammtrail in Richtung Diekholzen los da haben die Waldarbeiter anscheinend mal wieder richtig zugeschlagen
war heute dort mal nach längerer Zeit, aber da bekommt man ja die Krise...naja man kann es nicht ändern 
hoffe aber das sie den Kammtrail wenigstens vor ihren Mördermaschinen bewahren 
mfg bauernman


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Februar 2011)

m8ghty schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!Bin nach laaaaaaanger Abwesenheit auch mal wieder da.Aber nicht mehr als angehender Downhiller sondern eher Dirt/Street weil ich dann doch nach diversen Stürzen,teilweise mit derben Prellungen etc,gemerkt habe das es nichts für mich ist.NAja mal schauen wie es jetzt weiter geht,neuer Bock ist da aber muß was dran gemacht werden(Tretlager,Gabel etc etc).LG an alle



Ach die NASE ist auch wieder Da
Denk dran, beim dirt / street liegt man fast öfters auf der klappe (Protektoren sind da ja uncool)

@Daniel: wollen wir unsere Gabel gleich komplett servicen? Wenn ja dann benötigen wir noch etwas Öl ca 500ml 5Wt und etwas 15WT für die sChmierung, jeweils Gabelöl, RS empfiehlt das von Pit Stop.
7,5er Öl hätt ich noch da, würde zu not das 15WT ersetzen, das wäre ja nur zu Schmierung  nicht zu Dämpfung da.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (8. Februar 2011)

Könnten wir theoretisch machen, bei mir siehts nur mit dem Geld gerade ein wenig mau aus (um nicht zu sagen, dass du mein letztes für diesen Monat bekommen hast, falls ich nicht noch an welches komme).
Was würde das Öl kosten? Wie sieht es mit Buchsen/Dichtungen aus, wollen wir die dann direkt mit tauschen? Was kostet das dann?


----------



## Ripgid (9. Februar 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Könnten wir theoretisch machen, bei mir siehts nur mit dem Geld gerade ein wenig mau aus (um nicht zu sagen, dass du mein letztes für diesen Monat bekommen hast, falls ich nicht noch an welches komme).
> Was würde das Öl kosten? Wie sieht es mit Buchsen/Dichtungen aus, wollen wir die dann direkt mit tauschen? Was kostet das dann?



Buchsen kannst du locker 100 rechnen, Staubdichtungen, Schmutzabstreifer usw oben am Casting ~30-40 und der gesamte dichtungssatz auch irgendwas um 50-60


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (9. Februar 2011)

Die ticken doch nicht mehr ganz richtig. Dann werd ich den Quatsch machen, wenn ich 1. wieder etwas Geld habe und 2. der Service auch so richtig nötig ist, sprich nächste Saison oder wenn das Radl weg muss.


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Februar 2011)

mit service meinte ich nur öl, buchsen musste nur machen wenn du zu viel spiel hast.
Ne Gabel ändert aber schon ihr ansprechverhalten wenn das Öl alt ist, sind ja reibungspartikel drin usw. kann schon ganz schön schwarz sein. Ich guck mal was die hier für öl haben wollen


----------



## m8ghty (9. Februar 2011)

Ach die NASE ist auch wieder Da
Denk dran, beim dirt / street liegt man fast öfters auf der klappe (Protektoren sind da ja uncool)
Ist mir egal ob das uncool ist oder net meine Gesundtheit geht vor!Und ich habe ja nun schon diverse Stürze hinter mir und nur weil ich Protektoren hatte ist noch alles dran.Naja der Dachschaden war vorher schon da


----------



## trixter78 (10. Februar 2011)

Gerade im Northeim-Thread gefunden:

http://trailtech.ridethemountain.de/W-Berg-JAM.201.0.html

Ist nicht gerade 'um die Ecke'...fährt trotzdem jemand hin?


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Februar 2011)

@Daniel: Unsere Protone Kits sind heute gekommen.
Samstag ab Mittag umbauen oder eher Sonntag?


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Februar 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Gerade im Northeim-Thread gefunden:
> 
> http://trailtech.ridethemountain.de/W-Berg-JAM.201.0.html
> 
> Ist nicht gerade 'um die Ecke'...fährt trotzdem jemand hin?



Hört sich nicht schlecht an und das Video macht auch Laune zum fahren.
Vielleicht kann man sich ja mit ner Truppe hier zusammenschließen und gemeinsam runterfahren?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (10. Februar 2011)

Jup, fänd ich gut. Alleine wär mir das auch zu weit, zu teuer usw.
Vielleicht kann ich da ja mal n' Helius AM probefahren.


----------



## tanchoplatinum (10. Februar 2011)

salü

das kannst du auch hier, aber beim jan werden ein paar mehr nicolai am start sein. bestimmt auch am´s in verschiedennen größen.

schaui


----------



## trixter78 (11. Februar 2011)

Das hört sich ja schonmal gut an. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Februar 2011)

@trixer: heute biken fällt bei mir flach, muss noch lernen und am We wird die Gabel dann umgebaut.


----------



## trixter78 (11. Februar 2011)

Passt schon...Wetter ist ja eh nicht so toll und zu tun hab ich auch genug.


----------



## oxysept (11. Februar 2011)

Die Sache mit dem W-Berg-Jam finde ich auch interessant.
Solange neben Freeride/Downhill- auch XC- und Enduro-Strecken im Angebot sind könnte ich mir vorstellen dabei zu sein.

Hätte genau wie trixter78 Lust mich mal auf ein Helius AC/CC (oder AM) zu setzen und es etwas zu testen.
Ist dieses Jahr eigentlich wieder eine Hausmesse in Lübbrechtsen?


----------



## Harvester (11. Februar 2011)

ja


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Februar 2011)

GA1 so gehts





Bild von neben an, den Deisteren


----------



## Bogeyman (12. Februar 2011)

@kl. Deister und Osterwald Fahrer
Ich habe hier noch eine Karte mit Osterwald Trails gefunden. Sind leider nur sehr wenige und auch nicht sehr lang  
Achja Nummer 2 ist wohl bei diesen Witterungsvehältnissen (mit CC Rädern) mehr als grenzwärtig. Mit DH Geometrie und guten Reifen sollte es aber machbar sein.
Nummer 1 ist eigentlich sehr nett und gehört zu meiner Feierabendrunde.
Nummer 4 ist ein ewiges auf und ab und eher für Touren als für FR/DH Bikes geeignet.

Was habt ihr denn wann genau vor? Vielleicht kann ich mich euch ja anschließen.
Falls Ihr noch mehr Trails findet könnt ihr sie ja auch mal sammeln und hier im Forum posten. Sonst habe ich auf meinen Fahrten durch Osterwald und kl. Deister nicht wirklich brauchbare Trails gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Februar 2011)

zurück von der großen T Runde, heute war es deutlich kälter und an einigen Stellen über 200m zog es schon an. Die ganze räumerrei hat den Flow zurück gebracht, konnte bis auf einen in der Woche vom Wind geworfene Fichte komplett durch fahren. 
Dank an die Hände, die den letzten in den AT Weg ragenden Bruch weggeräumt haben


OHA, jetzt fängt es an zu schneien


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Februar 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> zurück von der großen T Runde.....


Sauber
Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten
Carbon mag diese Temperaturen nicht, da kann man nix machen



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> OHA, jetzt fängt es an zu schneien


Algengrütze! 
FRÜHLING JETZT

LG, GKR


----------



## oxysept (12. Februar 2011)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> @kl. Deister und Osterwald Fahrer
> Ich habe hier noch eine Karte mit Osterwald Trails gefunden. Sind leider nur sehr wenige und auch nicht sehr lang
> Achja Nummer 2 ist wohl bei diesen Witterungsvehältnissen (mit CC Rädern) mehr als grenzwärtig. Mit DH Geometrie und guten Reifen sollte es aber machbar sein.
> Nummer 1 ist eigentlich sehr nett und gehört zu meiner Feierabendrunde.
> ...



Hi Bogeyman,
vielen Dank für deine Karte!
Deine Nummer 1 ist in meiner jetzigen Tour bereits eingebaut, Nummer 3 eigentlich auch. 
Bei Nummer 4 war ich mir nicht sicher ob es sich um einen Weg handelt, wird aber noch von mir in die Tour eingefügt. 
Bislang ist meine Tour 25km lang und hat 700hm. Mit Nummer 2 und den anderen Abschnitte dürften es schätzungsweise 30-35km und 1000-1100hm werden.

Hier (Anhang) der aktuelle Tourenverlauf (noch nicht um deine Vorschläge ergänzt). 
Schau bitte mal drüber ob man da überhaupt überall lang fahren kann, danke!

Einen Termin haben wir noch nicht, ich fände es aber gut wenn du auch mit dabei wärst; 
dann kennt sich wenigstens Einer etwas in der Gegend aus .
Bei der aktuellen Wetterlage würde ich sagen wir warten noch etwas. Wäre schon besser bei Sonnenschein, angenehmeren Temp. und abgetrockneten Wegen zu fahren.


----------



## trixter78 (12. Februar 2011)

@Bogeyman

Danke erstmal für die Karte. Ich hatte noch im Deister-Thread gefragt, ob jemand ein paar Tipps zum kleinen Deister hat. Der See oberhalb der Sennhütte ist wohl ganz nett und 2 GPX-Tracks habe ich geschickt bekommen. Da lässt sich schon was draus basteln.

Was wir vorhaben ist schon eher ne Tour als DH/FR. Von daher fällt Nr.2 (zumindest bei dem Wetter) wohl weg, Nr.4 könnte man aber mit einbeziehen.
Ein konkreter Termin steht noch nicht fest. Der grobe Plan ist, in Osterwald zu starten und von dort aus auch wieder Richtung Heimat zu fahren.
Anschließen kannst Du Dich natürlich.

Edit: Da hab ich mir mit dem Schreiben wohl etwas viel Zeit gelassen


----------



## oxysept (12. Februar 2011)

Hier die aktualisierte Version (35km 1000hm):


----------



## Ripgid (12. Februar 2011)

den Kammtrail auf dem Galgenberg haben sie Gott-sei-dank wieder von den großen Bäumen befreit. Tosmar Kammtrail von GK nach DH lässt sich ganz gut fahren, bis auf die letzten 2-300m dort liegen noch einige große Bäume quer...

Wann wollt ihr denn mit eurer Osterwald-tour starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (12. Februar 2011)

ja auf dem kammtrail nach DH is es echt doof


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (12. Februar 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Carbon mag diese Temperaturen nicht, da kann man nix machen



Unsinn! Nur eine faule Ausrede um nicht raus zu müssen!


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. Februar 2011)

@daniel: hab mal mir eben über goolge etwas die Italienische Anleitung übersetzen lassen.
Die amchen nur 10-15 ml Öl in die Untere einheit, also nix in die Kammern. Werd ich bei mir auch so amchen, mal gucken ob das nen untershcied dann zu deiner ist.
schreib mal wenn du mal nen paar meter gefahren bist.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (12. Februar 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @daniel: hab mal mir eben über goolge etwas die Italienische Anleitung übersetzen lassen.
> Die amchen nur 10-15 ml Öl in die Untere einheit, also nix in die Kammern. Werd ich bei mir auch so amchen, mal gucken ob das nen untershcied dann zu deiner ist.
> schreib mal wenn du mal nen paar meter gefahren bist.



Mhm, müssen wir mal ausprobieren!
Ich bin gespannt, ob die Dämpfung funktioniert 
Werde gleich noch ein paar Mal hin und her pumpen.


----------



## trixter78 (13. Februar 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Wann wollt ihr denn mit eurer Osterwald-tour starten?



Es steht noch kein Termin fest. 
Wie oxysept schon geschrieben hat:


			
				oxysept schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre schon besser bei Sonnenschein, angenehmeren Temp. und abgetrockneten Wegen zu fahren


----------



## Bogeyman (13. Februar 2011)

@oxysept
Ich habe da mal wieder was eingezeichnet 
Also den Blau gekennzeichnete Bereich würde ich weglassen. Es werden nur sinnlos Höhenmeter vernichtet. Bei griffigen Untergrund habe ich mit meinem Canyon Yellowstone (CC-Race) echt schon ein komisches Gefühl dabei. In zahlen würde ich sagen 150hm auf 150m, also ca. 45° Gefälle. Dann bergauf den Olega-Weg (glaube so heißt der) ist fast genau der gleiche Spaß. Das letzte Drittel ist der Weg nicht nur steil sondern auch mit groben Geröll. Ich weiss ja nicht wie ihr drauf seit, aber für mich ist es die "Mühe" nicht wert.

Bei dem rosanen Bereicht bin ich mir auch nicht sicher. Dieser Teil ist NSG und, afaik, gibt es nur einen Weg nördlich des Sees oben auf der Klippe entlang. Die (ehemaligen) Wege südlich des Sees waren bei meinem letzten Besuch völlig zugewachsen bzw. völlig unbrauchbar durch waldarbeiten. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ihr den eingezeichneten Weg fahren könnt, bzw. es ihn überhaupt gibt.

Der gelbe Bereich ist ein ehemaliger Bergbauweg, glaube der heißt auch Bergmannspfad oder so. Er führt von der Salzburg nach Osterwald (bzw. ich bin ihn immer in der Richtung gefahren) und dürfte in eurer Richtung leicht abfallend sein. Es sind immer mal wieder kleine "Täler" mit Brücken drin und leider auch immer wieder so Barrieren das nur Fußgänger da lang sollen. Leider sind einige auch zu eng für Räder, d.h. also drüber heben. Ich habe keine Schilder gesehen das Fahrräder verboten sind, nur Pferde und deshalb wohl auch die Barrieren.





Der Rest müssten Teer- oder auch gut ausgebaute Waldwege sein. Nördlich und um die Meerpfühle rum könnten noch schmalere Wege / Trails sein, sicher bin ich aber nicht.

Wenn meine Zeit und das Wetter es wieder zulässt werde ich mal wieder eine größere Runde drehen und gucken, aber z.Z. finde ich leider selbst für die 20km Hausrunde kaum Zeit oder Lust bei dem Wetter 

@trixter78
Das hört sich doch gut an  Hoffe das ist was brauchbares dabei.
Viel war ich bis jetzt noch nicht im kl. Deister unterwegs, aber bis jetzt leider ohne großen Erfolg (in Sachen Trailsuche). Und wenn ich mich recht entsinne (durfte meine halbe Jungend durch den kl. und gr. Deister wandern  ) sind dort auch nicht wirklich Trails. Alles eher schön geschotterte Waldautobahnen.
Bin aber für jede Exkursion bereit  Immer alleine los macht kein Spass.


----------



## trixter78 (13. Februar 2011)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> ...(durfte meine halbe Jungend durch den kl. und gr. Deister wandern  )...



Hehe...das kenne ich nur zu gut. Seitdem ist der Deister den unangenehmen Beigeschmack der Sonntags-Wanderungen auch nicht losgeworden


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. Februar 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ..
> Carbon mag diese Temperaturen nicht, da kann man nix machen
> ..
> 
> LG, GKR



hast du nach deinem Karbon TÜV mit Return to Sender; nun auch noch das Rotwild zerlegt? Schweissnähte?



PS waren Virenmutterschiff und Virentochterschiff auf Fangfahrt und nu is der Hafenmeester kontanimiert?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. Februar 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> den Kammtrail auf dem Galgenberg haben sie Gott-sei-dank wieder von den großen Bäumen befreit. Tosmar Kammtrail von GK nach DH lässt sich ganz gut fahren, bis auf die letzten 2-300m dort liegen noch einige große Bäume quer...
> 
> Wann wollt ihr denn mit eurer Osterwald-tour starten?



 Tosmar Kammtrail von GK nach DH, vor der EON-Schneise zweigt schräg nach links ein Pfad ab, der verläuft parralel zur Schneise, über die nächste Forststrasse schräg nach rechts queren, dann wieder parallel. Auf folgender Forststrasse links dann sofort rechts auf Pädken parrallel zur Harvesterspur in den Restpfad.


----------



## Dundee (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
die Beiträge sind ja leider schon etwas älter. Ich hab letztes Jahr mit dem MTB begonnen und suche noch Leute aus dem Raum Hildesheim für gemeinsame Touren. 

Gibt es vielleicht schon eine Gruppe, die Nachwuchs sucht ? 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Februar 2011)

@Daniel: Sprengringzangen sind jetzt da, dürfte jetzt um einiges leichter gehen.
Der erste Kunde will schon seine Psylo warten lassen, fängt ja schon mal gut an.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (14. Februar 2011)

Na dann mal ran! Werde jetzt eine kleine Rollprobe machen, wie sich die Luftfeder so anfühlt. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch eine Pumpe ums perfekt abstimmen zu können und ein Schaltwerk, damit ich auch vernünftig fahren kann 

Edit nach Rollprobe: Ohne Kette fährt es sich echt beschissen. Kein Gegendruck auf den Pedalen, deshalb auch nur ein paar Mal eine etwas längere Treppe gefahren.
Gabel fühlt sich so weit gut an, der Luftdruck passt auch. Bin jetzt bei etwa 35% SAG, genau wie es mir gefällt. HSC 2 Klicks und LSC 4 Klicks, wobei ich da noch etwas experimentieren werden, genau wie bei der Zugstufe.
Und mir ist mal wieder aufgefallen, wie sackschwer das ION ist 
Mal schauen, was man da noch machen kann, denke da gerade an Vivid Air und einen leichten Custom LRS und eine leichtere Kurbel. Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat, kommt Geld.


----------



## bauernman (14. Februar 2011)

@pfädchenfinder und wo kommt man am kammtrail dann raus??... auch da unten??


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. Februar 2011)

"...sofort rechts auf Pädken parrallel zur Harvesterspur in den Restpfad" 
und ebenso parallel zur eon Schneise (jetzt rechts) 
Endet auf unteren Forstweg DH-SöhrerFH
von da über den Pfad am Dorfrand hinter den letzen Häusern bis zum Tannenweg


----------



## bauernman (15. Februar 2011)

achso ok


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Februar 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Na dann mal ran! Werde jetzt eine kleine Rollprobe machen, wie sich die Luftfeder so anfühlt. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch eine Pumpe ums perfekt abstimmen zu können und ein Schaltwerk, damit ich auch vernünftig fahren kann
> 
> Edit nach Rollprobe: Ohne Kette fährt es sich echt beschissen. Kein Gegendruck auf den Pedalen, deshalb auch nur ein paar Mal eine etwas längere Treppe gefahren.
> Gabel fühlt sich so weit gut an, der Luftdruck passt auch. Bin jetzt bei etwa 35% SAG, genau wie es mir gefällt. HSC 2 Klicks und LSC 4 Klicks, wobei ich da noch etwas experimentieren werden, genau wie bei der Zugstufe.
> ...



Hört sich doch gut an, heute erstmal nen passenden Maulschlüssel aus VA gefräst und 50 takken gespart. Hab jetzt noch ne Spritze mit 60ml geholt, das dürfte dann genauer sein als der scheiß Messbecher, ob nach testen von dir es ja ok sein muss.
Wann bekommste dein Schaltwerk?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. Februar 2011)

Bisher noch keine Rückmeldung bzgl. des Schaltwerks. Wenns nach mir ginge direkt morgen


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Februar 2011)

Mit dem Schlüssel hätten wir gut Zeitgespart


----------



## Ripgid (15. Februar 2011)

wofür braucht man den Salatlöffel denn? 
mach doch gleich paar mehr und verticker die im Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. Februar 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> wofür braucht man den Salatlöffel denn?
> mach doch gleich paar mehr und verticker die im Bikemarkt



Hallooo, dat is ne Salatgabel

Und der Löffel wird gedengelt

Machen nur paarweise Sinn...


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Februar 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> wofür braucht man den Salatlöffel denn?
> mach doch gleich paar mehr und verticker die im Bikemarkt



Um die TopCaps der Gabel oben zu lösen uhne die versteller abzuschrauben. Mit nem normalen Maulschlüssel kommt man net dran bzw der 6Kant wäre auch zu niedrig, da macht man dann mehr kaputt.


----------



## Ripgid (16. Februar 2011)

Bei meiner boxxer konnte man oben einfach eine große Nuss draufsetzen und das geraffel dann abdrehen.. Wann kommt deine Neuanschaffung aus bistensee?


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Februar 2011)

also die kleine sau sollte zu ostern kommen, die große muss noch warten, mal gucken wiviel steuen die säcke vom finanzamt haben wollen


----------



## oxysept (17. Februar 2011)

@ Frorider Ben, trixter78: Habt ihr Zeit Morgennachmittag wieder eine kleine Runde zu drehen? (z.B. Himmelberg)


----------



## trixter78 (17. Februar 2011)

Ja, passt. Himmelberg find ich gut. Wann willste los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (17. Februar 2011)

Passt dir 13:00 Uhr. Können uns ja vorm Aldi in Langenholzen treffen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Februar 2011)

bin leider net dabei, morgen gabel umbau, hatte ich die woche über net geschafft, samstag dann nen bissel nacktrodeln in braunlage angucken und etwas schlitten fahren


----------



## trixter78 (17. Februar 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Passt dir 13:00 Uhr. Können uns ja vorm Aldi in Langenholzen treffen.


Ja, 13 Uhr passt. Komme dann zum Aldi Parkplatz. Wenn Du Lust hast können wir noch nen Abstecher Richtung Werners Höhe machen...hab da letztens den kleinen Trail freigelegt bzw. freigeschnitten.


----------



## bauernman (18. Februar 2011)

hey wollte mal wissen ob man den Galgenbergtrail gut fahren kann??...wollte mal morgen vielleicht da vorbei schauenxD
mfg der bauernman


----------



## eikee (18. Februar 2011)

Moin!
Ich wollte morgen n bisschen biken. Galgenberg ist von mir auch net so weit. Vielleicht kommt nen Kumpel von mir auch noch mit. Waren gestern bei der Sternwarte, aber es war arg schlammig und leider auch mit gefällten Bäumen leicht blockiert.

@bauernmann: lust ne runde zusammen zu drehen?

falls jemand bock hat, kann er mich über icq am besten erreichen: 106641649

ciao


----------



## Ripgid (18. Februar 2011)

@bauernman
welchen trail meinst du denn?
- Kammtrail richtung raststätte börde ist wieder frei.
- Trail vom Kamm runter richtung neubaugebiet hohe rode ist der obere teil mit gefällten Bäumen verblockt, der untere teil ist frei
- Lechstedt trail frei
- unterer GMC trail frei, oberer Teil ka


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Februar 2011)

noch einer ab mittag Richtung Tosmar unterwegs? 
Schlammmuffel geeignet, dürfte inzwischen auch unter 200m gefrohren sein.
Finkenberg hatte gestern nachmittag auch schon schöne harte Trails.


----------



## Ripgid (20. Februar 2011)

heute noch wer aufm tosmar unterwegs? werde mir fest vornehmen mal eine 2011er Liste in GB zu legen


----------



## bauernman (20. Februar 2011)

was meinst du mit einer 2011er Liste??


----------



## bauernman (20. Februar 2011)

und was soll auf der 2011er Liste sein??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (20. Februar 2011)

ohh einmal zu viel geschreibn ist ja schon wieder eine neue seitexD
sry


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Februar 2011)

Eine Gipfelbuchliste zum Eintragen wann wer wie wo weshalb beim tosmar Kreuz war.

@daniel: Gabel spricht super an, hab in der positiv Kammer 110Psi in der negativ Kammer ca 130Psi, Druckstufe komplett draußen, Lowspeed Kompression 2 klicks, Zugstufe Anfang Federweg komplett offen, Ende Federweg 3 Klicks.
Aufpumpen ging am besten im zusammengebauten Zustand


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. Februar 2011)

Hoffendlich hab ich bald mein Schaltwerk, dann kann ich die Gabel auch mal vernÃ¼nftig testen! Freue mich schon irre auf die neue Saison!
Diese Woche werd ich noch ein bisschen arbeiten, eventuell habe ich dann ja auch wieder 2-3â¬ fÃ¼rs Rad Ã¼brig. KeFÃ¼, Bremsen, LRS und DÃ¤mpfer kÃ¶nnte ich noch wechseln und noch mal knapp 1kg Gewicht einsparen. Mehr fÃ¤llt mir dann aber auch nicht ein.


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Februar 2011)

Würde aber nur wechseln wenn die Teile z.B. verschlissen sind. Stahlfeder fürs Ion ist so ganz gut, das Ion ist von der Art der Anlenkung und Übersetzung eher für nen Stahldämpfer konstruiert worden. Laufrad würde sich auf jedenfall lohnen, da sich drehende Masse. Wenn dein Schaltwerk da ist, dann komm rum, können dann ja ne runde Saison eingrillen machen.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. Februar 2011)

Saison eingrillen klingt gut. Und wenn du schon vom Eingrillen redest, können wir doch auch direkt die Grillsaison eröffnen! 

Bzgl. des Dämpfers habe ich an einen Vivid Air gedacht, aber erstmal ein paar Erfahrungsberichte abwarten. LRS wäre irgendwas mit Hope Pro2 und CX Ray (sind aber leider so teuer) und irgendwelchen 600g Felgen, wobei sich die ZTR Flow ja auch ziemlich gut machen sollen. Naja erstmal abwarten, werde dann ja sehen wie sich das finanziell so entwickelt oder ob es nicht lohnt 2-3 Monate länger zu warten und dann in Kanada ein wenig einzukaufen


----------



## bauernman (20. Februar 2011)

achso mit dem Gipfelbuch keine schlechte Idee


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Februar 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Saison eingrillen klingt gut. Und wenn du schon vom Eingrillen redest, können wir doch auch direkt die Grillsaison eröffnen!
> 
> Bzgl. des Dämpfers habe ich an einen Vivid Air gedacht, aber erstmal ein paar Erfahrungsberichte abwarten. LRS wäre irgendwas mit Hope Pro2 und CX Ray (sind aber leider so teuer) und irgendwelchen 600g Felgen, wobei sich die ZTR Flow ja auch ziemlich gut machen sollen. Naja erstmal abwarten, werde dann ja sehen wie sich das finanziell so entwickelt oder ob es nicht lohnt 2-3 Monate länger zu warten und dann in Kanada ein wenig einzukaufen



Kanada wird sich auf jedenfall lohnen, wehe du bringst uns nicht was schönes mit


----------



## bauernfreak (22. Februar 2011)

Fie Idee finde ich echt gut 
mfg bauernfreak


----------



## bauernman (23. Februar 2011)

@bauernfreak mienste jetzt mit dem gipfelbuch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (23. Februar 2011)

Geht in Alfeld am Freitag was? Wettervorhersage sieht ganz gut aus...


----------



## enemy111 (23. Februar 2011)

Samstag in Thale!


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Februar 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Geht in Alfeld am Freitag was? Wettervorhersage sieht ganz gut aus...



Zeitmäßig würde gehen, mal gucken ob meine gabel dann ncoh luftverlust hat.

@Ben: Thale fahren wir evtl nächsten Montag, kannst ja mal Berichten wie die derzeitige Streckenlage ist.


----------



## oxysept (23. Februar 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Geht in Alfeld am Freitag was? Wettervorhersage sieht ganz gut aus...



Selber Ort, selbe Zeit wie letzte Woche? 
Diesmal Richtung Tafelberg Wege auskundschaften?

Thale ist zwar super aber zumindest für mein Rad nicht ganz das Richtige (zumindest die DH-Strecke). 
Viel Spaß in Thale ! 
Gibt's auf der Hexentanzplatzseite eigentlich auch eine Abfahrt, 
ist dort nicht eine Sommerrodelbahn, oder verwechsle ich gerade die beiden Talseiten  ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Februar 2011)

Trails gibs auf der Tanzplatzseite aber der Lift nimmt da keine Bikes mit die kann man nur zur Rosstrappe mit hochnehmen. Wo issen da die Sommerrodelbahn?


----------



## oxysept (23. Februar 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Trails gibs auf der Tanzplatzseite aber der Lift nimmt da keine Bikes mit die kann man nur zur Rosstrappe mit hochnehmen. Wo issen da die Sommerrodelbahn?



Die Bahn ist unterhalb des Parkplatzes am Hexentanzplatz: harzbob.
Habe die Bahn aus dem Auto raus im Vorbeifahren mal gesehen, bin noch nicht mit gefahren (weiß auch nicht ob sich das lohnt).
Hier ein kurzes Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOd5SC7ZFwk&feature=related"]YouTube        - Harzbob at Hexantanzplatz[/nomedia].


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (23. Februar 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Selber Ort, selbe Zeit wie letzte Woche?
> Diesmal Richtung Tafelberg Wege auskundschaften?
> ...



Das würde ich davon abhängig machen, ob Benni dabei ist bzw. was er dazu sagt. Ist halt schon relativ viel 'hoch und runter' in der Richtung.
Ansonsten zwei mal 'Ja'.


----------



## bauernman (23. Februar 2011)

hey habt ihr auch schon gehört das zwischen Diekholzen und der Domäne Marienburg nen Radweg gebaut wird...also auf der ehemaligen Bahnstrecke, die sind auch schon in Diekholzen am Büsche wegschneiden
wie findet ihr das??
mfg bauernman


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (23. Februar 2011)

Wozu Wege?


----------



## Ripgid (23. Februar 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> hey habt ihr auch schon gehört das zwischen Diekholzen und der Domäne Marienburg nen Radweg gebaut wird...also auf der ehemaligen Bahnstrecke, die sind auch schon in Diekholzen am Büsche wegschneiden
> wie findet ihr das??
> mfg bauernman



Meinst du etwa die Strecke von Bosch nach söhre? Wüsste jetzt nicht wo da was in Diekholzen sein sollte?


----------



## enemy111 (23. Februar 2011)

@benni: jo werde dir dann berichten.
soll leider samstag schneien, aber egal.
hab mir gestern noch barons gekauft, werde sie samstag testen und hoffentlich nicht enttäuscht werden...
wäre aber cooler, wenn der schnee in den wolken bleibt, ->maxxis minions


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Februar 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> hey habt ihr auch schon gehört das zwischen Diekholzen und der Domäne Marienburg nen Radweg gebaut wird...also auf der ehemaligen Bahnstrecke, die sind auch schon in Diekholzen am Büsche wegschneiden
> wie findet ihr das??
> mfg bauernman



Diekholzen hat damit normal nicht viel mit zu tun, die Strecke geht ja eher um Diekholzen herum.
Aber das Thema ist eigentlich nix neues, da haben die schon vor 5-6 Jahren drüber geredet als die Schienen abgebaut wurden.


----------



## bauernman (24. Februar 2011)

ja aber jetzt fangen die schon in Diekholzen in der Südwaldstraße(ist das glaube ich) die Büsche zu entfernen...
und wenn ihr genaueres darüber wissen wollt am Ortsausgang von Söhre Richtung Barienrode steht links neben dem Radweg auch ein Schild


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Februar 2011)

dann haben sie ja echt lange gebruacht das durch zu bekommen. Schlecht ist die Verbindung ja nicht


----------



## bauernman (24. Februar 2011)

ja seh ich genauso und ich hab das so verstanden das der dann auch an den Radweg der in die Stadt führt angeschlossen werden soll


----------



## trixter78 (24. Februar 2011)

@Frorider Ben: Wie siehts denn aus mit Morgen? Biste dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernfreak (24. Februar 2011)

ja der radweg geht genau hinter mienem haus lang voll gail


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Februar 2011)

@trixer: muss morgen länger machen, wird wohl nix sorry. Euch 2 viel spaß


----------



## trixter78 (24. Februar 2011)

@oxysept: Morgen, 13 Uhr, gleicher Treffpunkt steht?


----------



## bauernman (24. Februar 2011)

hey hab mal ne Frage,
weiß jemand von euch ob man vielleicht irgendwo im Landkreis Hildesheim NorthShore fahren kann?


----------



## enemy111 (24. Februar 2011)

soweit ich weiß nein.


----------



## oxysept (25. Februar 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> @oxysept: Morgen, 13 uhr, gleicher treffpunkt steht?



*ja*


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. Februar 2011)

Salve!
Der TransTosmarExpress rollt wieder Und wie: Trockener Untergrund und Kleinholz am Wegesrand bedeuten freie Fahrt zum Griesberg
Und lustig war es heute auf dem Tosmar: schön viel Verkehr, sogar ein moots-twentyniner, netter Plausch & komprimierte Gratis-Luft, THX!
Vermisse nur das black beauty mit dem PF Egal, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag!
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Ripgid (26. Februar 2011)

ja war gestern richtig verkehr auf dem tosmar.. werde gleich wieder rübermachen, musste meine tour gestern abbrechen; ist doch etwas spät geworden....

Die GK-Liste ist nun auch endlich oben!


----------



## bauernman (26. Februar 2011)

so werde auch gleich los strampeln auf den Tosmar das Wetter muss man ausnutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Februar 2011)

Lust hier in Alfeld einer zu trainieren?


----------



## oxysept (26. Februar 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Lust hier in Alfeld einer zu trainieren?



Heute ist/war für mich der Tag der Gartenarbeit. 
Nächste Woche soll das Wetter ja auch super werden, dann können wir wieder "trainieren" .


----------



## Tasse666 (26. Februar 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Lust hier in Alfeld einer zu trainieren?



Habs leider zu spät gelesen, sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Februar 2011)

Tasse666 schrieb:


> Habs leider zu spät gelesen, sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen



gibt ja noch nen paar Wochenenden bis die Saison richtig los geht.


----------



## Tasse666 (26. Februar 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> gibt ja noch nen paar Wochenenden bis die Saison richtig los geht.



Definitiv, vor allem wenn das Wetter so gut wie heute war/ist


----------



## bauernman (26. Februar 2011)

wer war denn heut gegen 15Uhr aufm Tosmar einer kam mir entgegen und irgendjemanden hab ich am Gipfelkreuz doch getroffen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. Februar 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> wer war denn heut gegen 15Uhr aufm Tosmar einer kam mir entgegen und irgendjemanden hab ich am Gipfelkreuz doch getroffen???


Salve!
Ja, ich war gestern zu Hause

Jetzt weißt Du´s

LG, G-K-R


----------



## bauernman (27. Februar 2011)

achso dann warst du der White men
schön sich mal begegnet zu seinxD


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Februar 2011)

@Matze alias Eisenarsch: Alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## enemy111 (27. Februar 2011)

@ benni: strecke war morgens schön knüppelhart und staubig,
später am tage wurde sie jedoch etwas matschiger, nachdem der boden aufgetaut ist.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. Februar 2011)

@Matze: Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## eisenarsch (28. Februar 2011)

dankeschön


----------



## Harvester (1. März 2011)

Von mir auch noch Alles Gute!


----------



## NoDino (1. März 2011)

Hallo leute,
jetzt will ich mich hier doch mal kurz vorstellen.

Ich komme aus Hildesheim bin 38 Jahre alt und fahre seit Sommer 2010 Mountainbike.
Ich fahre ein 2007 Focus Northern Lite und bin überwiegend auf dem Tosmar und Galgenberg unterwegs.
Gelegentlich auch mal bei Bad Salzdetfurth auf dem Bosen Berg.

Wenn das Wetter weitestgehend i.O. ist werd ich wohl am Samstag und/oder Sonntag wieder Richtung Tosmar unterwegs sein.

Vielleicht sieht man sich.

LG NoDino


----------



## instinctless (1. März 2011)

Ahoi, ich war letzten Samstag aufm galgenberg Umwegs und hab da kurz mit nem Mädel auf nen stevens gesprochen. Ich dachte erst es wäre das huhnchen gewesen, war sie aber nicht und so ließ ich sie dummerweise fahren. Kennt jemand von euch diese Person?oder vielleicht liest sie diesen Post ja selber. 

Gesendet von meiner Steintafel


----------



## Ripgid (1. März 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Ahoi, ich war letzten Samstag aufm galgenberg Umwegs und hab da kurz mit nem Mädel auf nen stevens gesprochen. Ich dachte erst es wäre das huhnchen gewesen, war sie aber nicht und so ließ ich sie dummerweise fahren. Kennt jemand von euch diese Person?oder vielleicht liest sie diesen Post ja selber.
> 
> Gesendet von meiner Steintafel



ich denk' du hast ne freundin? 
ne kenne ich aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (1. März 2011)

Am tanzplatz selber gibts verschiedene Wanderwege die mit dem Rad befahrbar sind.einer ist sehr steinig und eher was fürn fully 



oxysept schrieb:


> Selber Ort, selbe Zeit wie letzte Woche?
> Diesmal Richtung Tafelberg Wege auskundschaften?
> 
> Thale ist zwar super aber zumindest für mein Rad nicht ganz das Richtige (zumindest die DH-Strecke).
> ...





Gesendet von meiner Steintafel


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. März 2011)

NoDino schrieb:


> Hallo leute,
> jetzt will ich mich hier doch mal kurz vorstellen.
> 
> Ich komme aus Hildesheim bin 38 Jahre alt und fahre seit Sommer 2010 Mountainbike.
> ...


Salve!
Hallo NoDino,
herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns in der Regional-Gruppe
Sicherlich sind wir uns schon begegnet...viel Spaß weiterhin...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. März 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> ich denk' du hast ne freundin?


Der war gut

Deine lose Blattsammelung hat sich leider verselbstständigt!  Kopfschüttel!
Egal, nächster Versuch bitte GKB-formschlüssig verbinden

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Ripgid (1. März 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Deine lose Blattsammelung hat sich leider verselbstständigt!  Kopfschüttel!



ochnöö.. gut, wird nächstes mal festgetackert (und zwar am GK!)


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. März 2011)

gibts hier keine elektriker?
der eintrag sollte beim vorbei fahren vom eigenen händi per blauzahn direkt eingetragen  und auf einem led am kreuz in leuchtschrift bestätigt werden. inet anbindung und zeitgleiche veröffentlichung im faden natürlich selbstverständlich als app includiert. versorgung wird über windkraft und Solarpaneel erledigt.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. März 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> gibts hier keine elektriker?
> der eintrag sollte beim vorbei fahren vom eigenen händi per blauzahn direkt eingetragen  und auf einem led am kreuz in leuchtschrift bestätigt werden. inet anbindung und zeitgleiche veröffentlichung im faden natürlich selbstverständlich als app includiert. versorgung wird über windkraft und Solarpaneel erledigt.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. März 2011)

heute nachmittag steht der erklärbär am GK


----------



## oxysept (2. März 2011)

@ trixter78, Frorider Ben etc.: Wie schauts mit Freitagnachmittag aus? 
Zum Beispiel Ith / Rothesteinhöhle.


----------



## trixter78 (2. März 2011)

Hab meinen Dämpfer am Montag eingeschickt. Wenn ein kleines Wunder passiert, dann hab ich ihn rechtzeitig wieder...wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe.
Naja, bin schon froh, wenn das noch auf Garantie geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (2. März 2011)

Bin Freitag im Dinoland mit meiner Tochter.
Könnte Sonntag wenns Wetter mit macht


----------



## oxysept (2. März 2011)

Sonntag müsste es bei mir auch gehen.
Mache mich Freitag auf zur Duinger Seenplatte, um dort etwas besser das Wegnetz kennen zu lernen.


----------



## trixter78 (2. März 2011)

Ich melde mich, falls es mit dem Dämpfer noch klappt. Wäre dann dabei.

Ich war letzten Sonntag übrigens im nördlichen Teil vom Solling (allerdings zu Fuß). Ist schon ne nette Gegend für ne Tour.
Der Anstieg von Eschershausen zum Ebersnackenturm ist mit dem Rad sicherlich ziemlich schweißtreibend.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. März 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> gibts hier keine elektriker?
> der eintrag sollte beim vorbei fahren vom eigenen händi per blauzahn direkt eingetragen  und auf einem led am kreuz in leuchtschrift bestätigt werden. inet anbindung und zeitgleiche veröffentlichung im faden natürlich selbstverständlich als app includiert. versorgung wird über windkraft und Solarpaneel erledigt.


Salve!
Sehr ehrgeizige Lösung, sehr elegant! Passt aber nicht zum eigenen Fahrstil und nicht zum persönlichen technischen Hintergrund

Melde das mal bei tu-nicht-copy-and-paste.com



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> heute nachmittag steht der erklärbär am GK


Wissen-vor-acht jetzt auch am Tosmar, sehr gut
Heute war Ruhetag, morgen geht es weiter mit der GKB-Kontrolle
Habe schon dicke Oberarme wg. Holz; einzig ein eisenarsch-beschlagendes
Sägeblatt fehlt mir noch...
LG an den bypass-Leger!
G-K-R


----------



## oxysept (2. März 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Ich melde mich, falls es mit dem Dämpfer noch klappt. Wäre dann dabei.
> 
> Ich war letzten Sonntag übrigens im nördlichen Teil vom Solling (allerdings zu Fuß). Ist schon ne nette Gegend für ne Tour.
> Der Anstieg von Eschershausen zum Ebersnackenturm ist mit dem Rad sicherlich ziemlich schweißtreibend.



Du meinst du warst im Vogler (zumindest ist dort der Ebersnacken). Der Solling fängt weiter im Süden an.
Den Anstieg zum Ebersnacken bin ich von Holenberg aus angegangen - geht schon gut berghoch. 
Dafür ist die Aussicht vom Ebersnackenturm aber auch super (Bilder vom 30.12.2005):


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. März 2011)

@G-K-R ebent, deswegen brauchts auch nen Elektiker.
Egal, Erklärbär hat am GK die Weltgeschichte in 2! Sätzen zusammengefasst und keiner hörte zu 
Der Tosamar-DH Trail ist bis, auf einen querliegenden Baum
 (bereits 4x zersägt, Günther?) am Ziegenberg, durchgehend fahrbar.
Die Wege an der Ostflanke und über 200m sind schön trocken+hart gefroren, es könnte Sommer sein, fast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. März 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @G-K-R ebent, deswegen brauchts auch nen Elektiker.
> Egal, Erklärbär hat am GK die Weltgeschichte in 2! Sätzen zusammengefasst und keiner hörte zu
> Der Tosamar-DH Trail ist bis, auf einen querliegenden Baum
> (bereits 4x zersägt, Günther?) am Ziegenberg, durchgehend fahrbar.
> Die Wege an der Ostflanke und über 200m sind schön trocken+hart gefroren, es könnte Sommer sein, fast



Trocken+Hart ist nix für den ambitionierten Bodenprobennehmer
Werde gleich mal die Bodenheizung aktivieren
FRÜHLING JETZT
LG,
G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. März 2011)

wg Bodenprobe: auf der Abfahrt nach DH hab ich das Kettenblatt derart in den Boden gerammt, das ich anschließend einen 1/4 Kreis fehlerfrei abbrechen konnte. So wird aus MTB ein Laufrad, die blöde Rohloff braucht ja nur 1 KB


----------



## bauernman (2. März 2011)

so vielleicht Freitag mal wieder auf den Tosmar trauen...der hat mir fast mein komplettes Bike in der letzten Zeit zerlegt


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. März 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> wg Bodenprobe: auf der Abfahrt nach DH hab ich das Kettenblatt derart in den Boden gerammt, das ich anschließend einen 1/4 Kreis fehlerfrei abbrechen konnte. So wird aus MTB ein Laufrad, die blöde Rohloff braucht ja nur 1 KB



Karl Friedrich Christian Ludwig Freiherr Drais von Sauerbronn läßt grüßen

Und daher die 3 bis 4 (Oft spürbar, Schäden jedoch sehr selten) auf der nach oben offenen Richterskala...
 Wird Zeit das ich Dich wieder unter meine Fittiche nehme

Prust,
G-K-Grins


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. März 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> so vielleicht Freitag mal wieder auf den Tosmar trauen...der hat mir fast mein komplettes Bike in der letzten Zeit zerlegt


Enigma, Dechiffrierrolle Nr.4, Schlüssel Nr. 6?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. März 2011)

@Alfeldbiker: Wenn das Wetter macht was die Frösche vorhersagen rechnet am Sonntag mit zwei Leuten mehr. Schon jemand ne Uhrzeit bzw. Treffpunkt anvisiert?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (2. März 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Enigma, Dechiffrierrolle Nr.4, Schlüssel Nr. 6?



Das erklärt alles. Zumindest warum ich 80% von dem, was ihr schreibt nicht verstehe, ihr euch aber untereinander verständigen könnt.


----------



## tanchoplatinum (2. März 2011)

salü

im deister (wahrscheinlich start am nienstedter pass) startet am sonntag eine schöne enduro - singletrail tour. 10.30 - 11.30 uhr geht es los.

Nähere infos kann ich, die nächsten tage, gern weitergeben.



scahui


----------



## Ripgid (2. März 2011)

ich habs heute geschafft meinen baukasten weiter zusammenzusetzen..

Wenns zeitlich klappt, wird das Cheaptrick am Samstag/Sonntag eingeritten...
Wer organisiert mir 4-5°C mehr am Wochenende? und der Boden könnte etwas aufgelockert werden 







Die Bremsen kommen wieder runter, sind etwas zu überdimensioniert für den Einsatzzweck (zu groß, zu schwer, zu kräftig)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. März 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> ich habs heute geschafft meinen baukasten weiter zusammenzusetzen..
> 
> Wenns zeitlich klappt, wird das Cheaptrick am Samstag/Sonntag eingeritten...
> Wer organisiert mir 4-5°C mehr am Wochenende? und der Boden könnte etwas aufgelockert werden
> ...



Salve!
Bob der Baumeister, ja, so heißt er
Sehr gut! Bremsscheiben so groß wie eine Pizza XL
Das bremst!

Gewicht: halber Pudel

LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogeyman (3. März 2011)

Habe das gute Wetter am Wochenende auch mal genutzt um wieder die Trails im Osterwald zu besuchen... leider liegen sehr viele Äste und Bäume auf den Trails, aber ich denke die lassen sich demnächst beseitigen. Hoffe Ihr nutzt auch alle das gute Wetter 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20414819"]Osterwald Trails on Vimeo[/ame]

P.S.: Ach ja nutzt noch jemand eine Kamera am CC Helm? Bei mir wackelt es immer ohne Ende  Nutzt Ihr ein Gegengewicht? Oder hat jemand noch andere Tips?


----------



## oxysept (3. März 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> @Alfeldbiker: Wenn das Wetter macht was die Frösche vorhersagen rechnet am Sonntag mit zwei Leuten mehr. Schon jemand ne Uhrzeit bzw. Treffpunkt anvisiert?


Nö, noch keine Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt anvisiert; denke aber so ab 12-14 Uhr müsste ich Zeit haben. 
Falls ihr mit dem Pkw anreist, könnte man sich z.B. direkt bei Benjamin oder mir treffen.
Wo es lang gehen soll können wir ja vor Ort (in Abhängigkeit der Räder und der somit vorgegebenen Reichweite) besprechen.



tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> im deister (wahrscheinlich start am nienstedter pass) startet am sonntag  eine schöne enduro - singletrail tour. 10.30 - 11.30 uhr geht es los.
> Nähere infos kann ich, die nächsten tage, gern weitergeben.


Ist vielleicht auch eine nette Alternative für diesen Sonntag. 
Wäre nett, wenn du uns weiterhin auf dem Laufenden halten könntest.

@Bogeyman: Schönes Video! Liegen die Trails auch auf der geplanten Strecke für die Kleine-Deister-Tour in naher Zukunft?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. März 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Karl Friedrich Christian Ludwig Freiherr Drais von Sauerbronn läßt grüßen



... daher aus der Ausspruch: "Was für eine Draistigkeit!"


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. März 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> ich habs heute geschafft meinen baukasten weiter zusammenzusetzen..
> 
> Wenns zeitlich klappt, wird das Cheaptrick am Samstag/Sonntag eingeritten...
> Wer organisiert mir 4-5°C mehr am Wochenende? und der Boden könnte etwas aufgelockert werden
> ...



hübsch! damit muß ich doch wieder über ein 29"HT für Erwachsene nachdenken.

Was wiegt das Rote Teil in dem jetzigen Aufbau?
Scheint ausreichend stabil für Bodenproben zu sein 
und mit der Lenkstange hält man die Fräse auch sicher in der Spur


----------



## Ripgid (3. März 2011)

Angepeilt waren unter 12kg.. Aber mit den momentan verbauten Parts komme ich eher auf ~13kg. Egal, Hauptsache die Kiste läuft erstmal, gewichtsoptimieren kann ich später immer noch..


----------



## instinctless (3. März 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> ich denk' du hast ne freundin?
> ne kenne ich aber nicht



Jepp die habe ich, aber deswegen darf ich mich doch trotzdem nach anderen frauen erkundigen o0

zumal mein frauchen auch noch mädels zum radfahren sucht, selber aber hier im forum nicht so aktiv ist wie ich 

übrigens, ich bin jetzt offiziell teamfahrer vom conti-nikolai racing team ^^

omg, auf was hab ich mich da nur eingelassen xD


----------



## instinctless (3. März 2011)

ich wollt da auch noch ma nen bild von meiner neuesten bastelei posten.






habs noch nicht gewogen, so wie es da abgebildet ist, ists aber auch nicht komplett fertig. mittlerweile ists aber fahrbereit. ich schätze mal gesamtgewicht liegt jetzt bei ca 7,5-8kg


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. März 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Jepp die habe ich, aber deswegen darf ich mich doch trotzdem nach anderen frauen erkundigen o0
> 
> zumal mein frauchen auch noch mädels zum radfahren sucht, selber aber hier im forum nicht so aktiv ist wie ich
> 
> ...



Na dann kannste dich ja öfters hier mal melden zum trainieren. Hauptteamfahrer wohnt ja bei mir im Haus.

Enemy wollte sich glaube auch bewerben.


----------



## 2o83 (3. März 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> übrigens, ich bin jetzt offiziell teamfahrer vom conti-nikolai racing team ^^



Dann lass die das aber nicht sehen wie du die Firma schreibst! 
Trotzdem Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (3. März 2011)

@G-K-R joa das könnte mit der Schlüssel Nr. vielleicht hinkommen...
aber werde mit dem Ferdergabel nicht in ordnungen Bike trotzdem erstmal weiter fahren weil ich im moment kein Geld hab für eine neue


----------



## trixter78 (3. März 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> übrigens, ich bin jetzt offiziell teamfahrer vom conti-ni*c*olai racing team ^^



Muss ma klugsche!ssern...aber wenn Du hier schon einen auf 'dicke Hose' machst... 

Meld mich nochmal wegen Sonntag, falls es mit dem Dämpfer noch was wird.

Edith sagt, dass ich wohl zu langsam war.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. März 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> ...Ist vielleicht auch eine nette Alternative für diesen Sonntag.
> Wäre nett, wenn du uns weiterhin auf dem Laufenden halten könntest.


 
Da schließe ich mich an, Deister macht immer Spass


----------



## Bogeyman (3. März 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> @Bogeyman: Schönes Video! Liegen die Trails auch auf der geplanten Strecke für die Kleine-Deister-Tour in naher Zukunft?







Der erste Trail ist Trail 1 und der zweite Trail 3 auf der Karte.


----------



## marsepolani (4. März 2011)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Habe das gute Wetter am Wochenende auch mal genutzt um wieder die Trails im Osterwald zu besuchen... leider liegen sehr viele Äste und Bäume auf den Trails, aber ich denke die lassen sich demnächst beseitigen. Hoffe Ihr nutzt auch alle das gute Wetter
> 
> Osterwald Trails on Vimeo
> 
> P.S.: Ach ja nutzt noch jemand eine Kamera am CC Helm? Bei mir wackelt es immer ohne Ende  Nutzt Ihr ein Gegengewicht? Oder hat jemand noch andere Tips?



HI,
meistens wackelt nicht die Camera sondern der Helm. Versuch ihn so eng wie möglich einzustellen. Mir hilft auch immer ein Buff oder eine dünne Mütze unter dem  Helm.
Versuchs halt mal.

bis bald im Walde

marsepolani


----------



## JesKacz (4. März 2011)

Werde heute meine schwarze Schönheit am Galgen- und Griesberg ausführen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal, würde mich freuen.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob die Elanisten, Elanette, Elaner oder wie auch immer Runde schon wieder aktiv ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (4. März 2011)

hab mal an euch eine Frage...weiß jemand wo man gute und nicht so teure MTB's finden kann, können auch gebraucht sein...
wäre nett wenn jemand etwas kennen würde
mfg bauernman


----------



## trixter78 (4. März 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> ... können auch gebraucht sein...



Gibts nicht Passendes im Bikemarkt?
Was ist denn 'günstig'?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/


----------



## bauernman (4. März 2011)

also wollte nicht mehr als 700â¬ausgeben weiÃ nit ob sich da was machen lÃ¤sst, da ich ja noch nicht solange intensiver fahre hab ich nicht soviel ahnung wie man manch ein anderer hierxD


----------



## oxysept (4. März 2011)

Habe mich heute extremen Gefahren ausgesetzt und sogar kurz in Lebensgefahr geschwebt (siehe Foto) . 





Neu ja, ganz so schlimm war es doch nicht, die einzig knifflige Stelle der Tour war die Durchquerung des Ãberlaufs vom Weinberger Sees; 
die Folge waren saubere (und leider auch nasse) Schuhe .

@bauernmann: Du bekommst bei den Versendern (Canyon, Rose, Radon, Poison, Votek etc.) neue Hardtails fÃ¼r unter 700â¬.
Bei den HÃ¤ndler gibt's bestimmt auch noch das ein oder andere Vorjahres- oder sogar Vorvorjahresmodell gÃ¼nstiger zu erwerben.
Der Preis hÃ¤ngt natÃ¼rlich auch davon ab was fÃ¼r eine Art von Mtb du suchst.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. März 2011)

So, endlich wieder draußen biken! Nach 6Wochen Erkältung bekomme ich auch draußen wieder Luft, bisher war dieses Jahr leider die Rolle recht oft in Benutzung.
Und so sah es heute bei der Marienburg aus, man hat das mal wieder Spass gemacht!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. März 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> also wollte nicht mehr als 700ausgeben weiß nit ob sich da was machen lässt, da ich ja noch nicht solange intensiver fahre hab ich nicht soviel ahnung wie man manch ein anderer hierxD


 
Für das Geld bekommst du sicher schon ein ganz gutes Hardtail, könnte hier auch noch Cube Bikes zu der Aufzählung von oxysept hinzufügen. 
Wenn du allerdings nach einem Fully suchst, sieht es in dem Preissegment recht dürftig aus, da ginge wohl nur etwas gebrauchtes. Wenn man sich ein wenig mit den Preisen beschäftigt kann man unter Umständen auch bei E-Bay richtige Schnapper machen. Dafür braucht man aber etwas Geduld.


----------



## Bogeyman (4. März 2011)

Fährt jmd. am Sonntag die Enduro Tour im Deister mit? Werde wohl auch mit Molo im Deister sein, aber wohl nur am Grabweg. Für eine Enduro Tour fehlt uns das passende Rad. Falls einer von Euch mit fährt... bitte die Trails merken oder loggen und uns dann mal später als Guide begleiten  Die ganzen Neuen (vor allem im Westdeister) kenne ich noch nicht.




marsepolani schrieb:


> HI,
> meistens wackelt nicht die Camera sondern der Helm. Versuch ihn so eng wie möglich einzustellen. Mir hilft auch immer ein Buff oder eine dünne Mütze unter dem  Helm.
> Versuchs halt mal.
> 
> ...



Hi,
also der Helm ist schon so fest, dass ich Kopfschmerzen nach kurzer Zeit bekomme. Ich denke es liegt daran, dass die Cam einen sehr großen Hebel vorne am Helm hat. Werde mal probieren sie weiter in die Mitte vom Helm zu bekommen.

Gruß
Bogeyman


----------



## tanchoplatinum (5. März 2011)

salü

das bike mal für ne stunde zur seite gestellt und vielleicht mal mit gebaut, dann würde es noch einen trail mehr geben.

und du würdest wissen wo sie sind.

die enduro tour fährt zuerst den farnweg runter (ist glaube am annaturm), da wird es leider nichts mit loggen.

viele trails um osnabrück, wurden durch solche aufzeichnungen in den niederlanden bekannt. die niederländer kommen nun in sehr großen gruppen, da ihre handler gps daten von die trails verteilen.
ende vom leid ist: das die lokalen fahrer nur damit beschäftigt sind ihre trails in schuß zu halten, da selbst mit mx maschienen gefahren wird.

ich hoffe du weißt jetzt was du damit anrichten kannst.


----------



## tanchoplatinum (5. März 2011)

für alle die nix extra loggen wollen.


11.30 uhr fahren wir am niestedter pass los. zuerst den farnweg runter (richtung osten) noch jemanden abholen.
danach geht's wieder in den westen zum dornrößchen + zur rakete.

bis denne


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. März 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> hab mal an euch eine Frage...weiß jemand wo man gute und nicht so teure MTB's finden kann, können auch gebraucht sein...
> wäre nett wenn jemand etwas kennen würde
> mfg bauernman



so etwas?? ->  http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...005199&sidDEMOSHOP=vrta1ms2fjj1eh2sl78ipo79t1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. März 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> hab mal an euch eine Frage...weiß jemand wo man gute und nicht so teure MTB's finden kann, können auch gebraucht sein...
> wäre nett wenn jemand etwas kennen würde
> mfg bauernman


 
Hab da auch noch einen Link. Schau mal hier:
http://www.bunnyhop.de/
oder am besten mal vorbeifahren


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. März 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Hab da auch noch einen Link. Schau mal hier:
> http://www.bunnyhop.de/
> oder am besten mal vorbeifahren



Vorbeifahren lohnt sich bei beiden, am besten fährst Du am Bahnhof vorbei und parkst auf dem Rewe-Parkplatz, von da aus sind es keine 100 Meter in beide Läden


----------



## Ripgid (5. März 2011)

heute noch jemand auf dem Tosmar unterwegs? werde gleich aufbrechen..


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. März 2011)

Salve, 
war gestern unterwegs, wenigstens bei Sonne aber kalt war es trotzdem...

Kunst gibt es zur Zeit auch auf dem Tosmartrail:






und hier

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20680213"]http://vimeo.com/20680213[/ame]


@Ripgid: Das Einlegeblatt "Rock the Tosmar" ist wieder da, war nie weg nur ich zu blöd


----------



## Ripgid (5. März 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> @Ripgid: Das Einlegeblatt "Rock the Tosmar" ist wieder da, war nie weg nur ich zu blöd



wollt schon sagen..

hab mich heute mit dem neuen vehikel auf den Berg gequält:






schönes Gefühl wenn wirklich jede Winkelminute Kurbelumdrehung in Vortrieb umgesetzt wird


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. März 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> wollt schon sagen..
> 
> hab mich heute mit dem neuen vehikel auf den Berg gequält:
> 
> ...


Salve!

Sehr schick, Panzer light sozusagen

Der PF äußerte auch schon Interesse

LG, G-K-R


----------



## eisenarsch (5. März 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Vorbeifahren lohnt sich bei beiden, am besten fährst Du am Bahnhof vorbei und parkst auf dem Rewe-Parkplatz, von da aus sind es keine 100 Meter in beide Läden



du meinst den Lidl


----------



## Ripgid (5. März 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Sehr schick, Panzer light sozusagen
> 
> ...



ja, am Gewicht arbeite ich noch. 

Bin damit vorhin den Canyontrail runtergebürstet.. interessant wieviele kleine huckel da doch sind.. der Pudel hat das alles immer klaglos geschluckt.

PF? ja mal Jürgen Schlender fragen, obs das rot auch mit flanell dessinierung gibt


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. März 2011)

>



Da bin ich direkt endneidisch. Sieht Top aus, musst mich unbedingt mal fahren lassen 

Hoffentlich ist meine Karre auch bald wieder fahrbereit, bin bei dem Wetter wieder richtig heiß drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. März 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> PF? ja mal Jürgen Schlender fragen, obs das rot auch mit flanell dessinierung gibt


Salve!
Ich sehe wir verstehen uns


----------



## Bogeyman (6. März 2011)

tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> für alle die nix extra loggen wollen.
> [...]



Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt das jemand das hier veröffentlichen soll, sondern nur das sich die Trails gemerkt werden sollen und das diese Person dann später vielleicht uns mal als Guide begleitet. Um die Problematik im Deister bin ich mir schon bewusst.


----------



## bauernman (6. März 2011)

so möchte mich nochmal bei euch allen für meine Bike-Findeaktion bedanken...
werde bestimmt eins auf den genannten Seiten finden


----------



## marsepolani (6. März 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> hab mal an euch eine Frage...weiß jemand wo man gute und nicht so teure MTB's finden kann, können auch gebraucht sein...
> wäre nett wenn jemand etwas kennen würde
> mfg bauernman



HI,

schau auch mal hier hinein:http://www.jehlebikes.de/bikes.html

bis bald im Wald 

marsepolani


----------



## instinctless (6. März 2011)

heut jemand spontan lust auf bissel radfahren? ich weiss nicht ob ihr schon anderweitig was geplant habt. habe den thread die woche nicht so verfolgt. falls sich dennoch jemand findest, kurz pm. ich melde mich dann zeitnah


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. März 2011)

...jo, nachdem ich gestern vom Bodennebel durchnässt wurde werde ich heute die Sonne nutzen.
@Eisenarsch   kann auch ein Lidl sein, als ich das letzte mal da war hatte ich leicht eingeschränkte und blockierte Sinne, normale körperliche Verfassung nach einem Radkauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. März 2011)

flanell dessinierung schönes Wort, haben wollen


----------



## Ripgid (6. März 2011)

wir (instinctless und ich) treffen uns um 13.15 uhr am Söhrer Forsthaus für ne kleine Sonntagsrunde. Falls jemand lust hat sich uns anzuschließen, so kann er dies gerne tun...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. März 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> wir (instinctless und ich) treffen uns um 13.15 uhr am Söhrer Forsthaus für ne kleine Sonntagsrunde. Falls jemand lust hat sich uns anzuschließen, so kann er dies gerne tun...


Salve!
Und verpasst haben wir uns
Getroffen habe ich aber Herrn White Flash in M
LG, G-K-R


----------



## m8ghty (6. März 2011)

Hi @all,kurz beim Frorider Ben rein geschneit und gleich ein paar Biker getroffen.Wäre ja gerne mit auf ne kleine Spritztour gegangen aber mit meiner Dirtschlampe geht das net.Naja es hat sich schon deswegen gelohnt weil ich Benny`s ION mal live sehen konnte.MMMMMHH ein Traum!!Aber definitiv nichts für mich,habe ja erst auf Dirt gewechselt und dabei bleibe ich auch,ist deutlich einfacher für mich.So schöne Grüße an alle und ein DANKESCHÖN AN Benny schon mal,er weiß wofür


----------



## Ripgid (6. März 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Und verpasst haben wir uns
> Getroffen habe ich aber Herrn White Flash in M
> LG, G-K-R



schade. War eine schöne Tour. Viele Gleichgesinnte getroffen.. Man merkt wie die Schönwetterfahrer wieder aus ihren Löchern kriechen


----------



## m8ghty (6. März 2011)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall kein "Schönwetter Biker" ich habe nur leider keine Zeit immer auf Tour zu sein,aber ich weiß wen oder was Du meinst!


----------



## Ripgid (6. März 2011)

m8ghty schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall kein "Schönwetter Biker" ich habe nur leider keine Zeit immer auf Tour zu sein,aber ich weiß wen oder was Du meinst!



du warst auch nicht gemeint


----------



## m8ghty (6. März 2011)

Schon klar das weiß ich,boah mich nerven die "Schönwetter Biker" voll weil sie sooo langsam unterwegs sind da ist mein Sohn mit dem Dreirad schneller 
aber naja  auch diese Leute muß es geben.Wie heißt es so shön:Leben und leben lassen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. März 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> wir (instinctless und ich) treffen uns um 13.15 uhr am Söhrer Forsthaus für ne kleine Sonntagsrunde. Falls jemand lust hat sich uns anzuschließen, so kann er dies gerne tun...


 
Hab die SMS von instinctless zu spät gelesen, da haben wir schon in Godenau gestanden. War aber auch ne schicke Runde. Auf diesem Weg noch einmal Danke an unseren klasse Guide!!!


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. März 2011)

nächstes mal dann hoffentlich mit mehr luft.
Was uns wieder aufgefallen ist das einige LEute echt Spaß daran haben uns Biker zu ärgern bzw. und zu gefährden.
An den Gerzer Klippen lagen ständig wahlos Baumstämme im weg oder gucken uneinsehbar aus Anliegern raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (6. März 2011)

jaa also mit diesen Wanderern bei gutem Wetter ist es echt schlimm da manche nicht mal einsehen das man Platz machen kann wenn man darum bittet....
also sowas kann ein immer wieder ärgern
...das ist genauso wie mit den Waldarbeitern auf dem Galgenberg die stellen keine Schilder auf das die Bäume fällen und am Samstag erstmal 50Meter vor mir ein Baum auf den Weg gekippt sowas kann ein tierisch ärgern es ist ja auch ein bisschen gefährlich


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (6. März 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> schade. War eine schöne Tour. Viele Gleichgesinnte getroffen.. Man merkt wie die Schönwetterfahrer wieder aus ihren Löchern kriechen



Seid Ihr mit dem rotem Leichtbaupanzer und dem schlichtem Carbon HT am GK gewesen?? Entschuldigt bitte meine Wortkargheit! Das Hirn ist voller Schleim, irgendwie stecke ich zwischen 2 Erkältungen!!
...Günther, wie bekommt man den blöden Kuli wieder aus der Kiste am GK??? Die nächste Runde starte ich mit einer Grillzange!


----------



## Ripgid (6. März 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Seid Ihr mit dem rotem Leichtbaupanzer und dem schlichtem Carbon HT am GK gewesen?? Entschuldigt bitte meine Wortkargheit! Das Hirn ist voller Schleim, irgendwie stecke ich zwischen 2 Erkältungen!!
> ...Günther, wie bekommt man den blöden Kuli wieder aus der Kiste am GK??? Die nächste Runde starte ich mit einer Grillzange!



ja, das waren wir. und du warst dann wohl der mit dem lefty?
Das Carbon-HT wiegt ~7-8kg und geht ab wie die Pest, ein Foto davon ist 20 Beiträge weiter oben von instinctless gepostet worden. Hätte ich gewusst dass du auch im IBC unterwegs bist, hätte ich dich angesprochen... plädiere nach wie vor für ein Erkennungsmal am Bike/Fahrer.

Ein zweiter stift hängt aber normalerweise an einem Faden am GK befestigt. Der baumelt immer seitlich im Stahlträger des GK


----------



## tisch (6. März 2011)

so nen mist... schönes wetter und ich schufte das komplette wochenende lang... naja bald binn ich auch wieder dabei...

MfG timo


----------



## instinctless (7. März 2011)

m8ghty schrieb:


> Schon klar das weiß ich,boah mich nerven die "Schönwetter Biker" voll weil sie sooo langsam unterwegs sind da ist mein Sohn mit dem Dreirad schneller
> aber naja  auch diese Leute muß es geben.Wie heißt es so shön:Leben und leben lassen



sehe ich auch so, aber dann gibts ja noch jene die es nicht für nötig halten mal guten tag o.ä. im vorbei fahren zu sagen.

vielleicht fühlt sich ja jemand angesprochen.
ich rede von gezielt zwei personen auf hardtails die bergab richtung forsthaus auf einem focus und nem cube uwegs waren.


----------



## instinctless (7. März 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Hab die SMS von instinctless zu spät gelesen, da haben wir schon in Godenau gestanden. War aber auch ne schicke Runde. Auf diesem Weg noch einmal Danke an unseren klasse Guide!!!



hatte dich auch zeitig angerufen, aber bist ja net ans tel. gegangen


----------



## instinctless (7. März 2011)

bzgl. erkennungsmerkmal frage ich mal bei den bereitstellern dieses forums an.
ne rote schleife halte ich persönlich für unpassend xD


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. März 2011)

;+) Eine rote Rose im Knopfloch!!
Das schwarze schlichte sah´ganz geil aus!!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. März 2011)

HA, einen Fuchsschwanz in flanell dessinierung, Ripgid styled, am Helm!







PS: Hemdrest aus 2010 werden gestiftet, auf Wunsch frisch gewaschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. März 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> PS: Hemdrest aus 2010 werden gestiftet, auf Wunsch frisch gewaschen


Salve!

Wer, wie, was, wo sabber
Bezugsquelle?
 Färbt das Antwerpener Tuch ab? Auf Fahrtechnik & Fahren auf schmalen Graten, steigert es die tech. Improvisation?
HABENWOLLENJETZT

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Ripgid (7. März 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> HA, einen Fuchsschwanz in flanell dessinierung, Ripgid styled, am Helm!



habe bereits vorgearbeitet.. fahre damit ja schon ne weile rum:


----------



## bauernman (7. März 2011)

wenn ich mal fragen darf, was ist den mit dem stift passiert am GK ist das der Stift der in der Kiste unten liegt wenn ja...dann kann ich euch nur sagen das zwei Wanderer den da drin versenkt haben


----------



## instinctless (7. März 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ;+) Eine rote Rose im Knopfloch!!
> Das schwarze schlichte sah´ganz geil aus!!



danke


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. März 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> HA, einen Fuchsschwanz in flanell dessinierung, Ripgid styled, am Helm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Pfädchen, wo geht der Modetrend hin? 
Habe gestern staunenderweise vor Deinem gebrochenem Zahnkranz gehockt... man hast Du kraft in den Beinen


----------



## Ripgid (7. März 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey Pfädchen, wo geht der Modetrend hin?
> Habe gestern staunenderweise vor Deinem gebrochenem Zahnkranz gehockt... man hast Du kraft in den Beinen



wo hat er das ding denn in den stein gerammt.. habe zwar danach ausschau gehalten, aber dann doch nicht gefunden.. wo ist denn dieser "grenzstein"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. März 2011)

on Top of Tosmar !


----------



## oxysept (8. März 2011)

Kurzentschlossene sind hiermit aufgefordert sich bei mir bis ca. 12 Uhr zu melden, sofern sie Lust u. Zeit haben mich auf meiner Runde zu den Ithhöhlen und zurück zu begleiten.
Das gute Wetter muss einfach genutzt werden, cheerio!


----------



## trixter78 (8. März 2011)

Lust und Zeit hätte ich, aber mein Rad ist noch nicht wieder komplett.
Und anstatt, dass die Pappnasen meinen Dämpfer reparieren machen die einfach 2 Tage Karnevalsurlaub 

Viel Spaß auf der Tour!


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. März 2011)

Das normal bei toxoholix, sind halt ne die flottesten, hoff mal das dein Dämpfer dann wieder öl hat. Alena kann die einige Geschichten erzählen.


----------



## trixter78 (8. März 2011)

Werd morgen nochmal anrufen. Wenns nix wird und die mir dem Service aufs Auge drücken wollen geht der Dämpfer zu jemandem aus dem Forum. Der macht den Service inkl. Stickstoffkammer und O-Ring-Wechsel für die Hälfte.


----------



## oxysept (8. März 2011)

Um hier für etwas mehr Farbe zu sorgen gibt's mal wieder eine Fotocollage (heute Nachmittag - der Ith bei Holzen):





Hatte leider nur das Handy dabei; war echt super wie die Sonne die Klippen angestrahlt hat. 
Die Collage in höherer Auflösung gibt's im Benutzeralbum.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. März 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Werd morgen nochmal anrufen. Wenns nix wird und die mir dem Service aufs Auge drücken wollen geht der Dämpfer zu jemandem aus dem Forum. Der macht den Service inkl. Stickstoffkammer und O-Ring-Wechsel für die Hälfte.



oha, die haben morgen noch Pupillenstillstand und zitternde Hände 
Den Urlaub/Schulfrei  gibts im Rheinland um Schaden zu vermeiden
isch hann do jewoond, un kenn misch da uss; jlöww misch det.


----------



## trixter78 (9. März 2011)

Hab gerade bei Toxo angerufen. Dämpfer soll diese Woche noch rausgehen. Reparatur geht auf Garantie, womit sich meine Befürchtungen (von wegen 'kostenpflichtiger Service') zum Glück nicht bewahrheitet haben.
Also...bis jetzt kann ich noch nicht klagen. Mal hoffen, dass es so bleibt.

@oxysept
Schöne Bilder haste da gemacht. Scheint ja n' nettes Gebiet zu sein.


----------



## oxysept (9. März 2011)

@ G-K-R: Besitzt du noch deinen Originalsattel vom Lux?
Wenn ich mich nicht irre war das ein Selle Italia SLk, den du nicht mochtest, da nicht bequem.
Habe eventuelle Interesse an dem Stück. Meiner beginnt sich langsam aufzulösen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. März 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> @oxysept
> Schöne Bilder haste da gemacht. Scheint ja n' nettes Gebiet zu sein.



Salve!
....dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. März 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> @ G-K-R: Besitzt du noch deinen Originalsattel von Lux?
> Wenn ich mich nicht irre war das ein Selle Italia SLk, den du nicht mochtest, da nicht bequem.
> Habe eventuelle Interesse an dem Stück. Meiner beginnt sich langsam aufzulösen.


Salve!
Ups, da haben wir uns gerade verpasst
Hier ist er:













Geiles Teil Ehrliche 205g! Nur nicht kompatibel zu meinem Allerwertesten...
Gibt es auch hier:
http://www.fabial.de/p1069-slk-gel-flow-schwarz.html.kaufen.html?utm_campaign=psm_feed&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=idealo_de 
und bei mir billiger

Im übrigen: Sehr aufmerksam der oxysept...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. März 2011)

Kommt Sonntag wer mit in den Solling Biken wenns Wetter mitmacht, die Vorhersage ist ja nicht ganz so schlecht.


----------



## Ripgid (10. März 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Kommt Sonntag wer mit in den Solling Biken wenns Wetter mitmacht, die Vorhersage ist ja nicht ganz so schlecht.



Könnten wir machen.. Mal gucken..


----------



## Tasse666 (10. März 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Kommt Sonntag wer mit in den Solling Biken wenns Wetter mitmacht, die Vorhersage ist ja nicht ganz so schlecht.



Wenn ihr das Vorhaben um eine Woche verschieb sind meine besser Hälfte und ich mit dabei.
Wird dann ein Shuttle-Service angeboten, oder müssen wir da schieben?


----------



## instinctless (10. März 2011)

bzgl. erkennungsmerkmal...
habe ich eine aw von den forenbetreibern.
es wird demnächst kleine folienaufkleber geben, die kann man sich dann ans rad heften 



Ripgid schrieb:


> ja, das waren wir. und du warst dann wohl der mit dem lefty?
> Das Carbon-HT wiegt ~7-8kg und geht ab wie die Pest, ein Foto davon ist 20 Beiträge weiter oben von instinctless gepostet worden. Hätte ich gewusst dass du auch im IBC unterwegs bist, hätte ich dich angesprochen... plädiere nach wie vor für ein Erkennungsmal am Bike/Fahrer.
> 
> Ein zweiter stift hängt aber normalerweise an einem Faden am GK befestigt. Der baumelt immer seitlich im Stahlträger des GK


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. März 2011)

Tasse666 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das Vorhaben um eine Woche verschieb sind meine besser Hälfte und ich mit dabei.
> Wird dann ein Shuttle-Service angeboten, oder müssen wir da schieben?



man könnte nächstes wE ja trotzdem ncoh mal fahren, von mir aus sind knapp 40km, also net zu tragisch. außer E10 kommt


----------



## tanchoplatinum (10. März 2011)

ich bin am samatag unterwegs und werde am sonntag ein bisschen mit dem downhill-bock heizen gehen. wer möchte kann gern mitkommen, ich werde auch ein wenig trail-pflege betreiben und neue teile anlegen.

wer mit helfen möchte, wird auch einen neuen trail kennenlernen. an dem ich gerade viel zeit verbringe und heut das erste mal unter die stollen genommen hab.

start ist so ca. 11.00 uhr

schauie


----------



## Harvester (10. März 2011)

Ich hoffe am Sonntag endlich mal wieder fahren zu können. Mal schauen, ob ich zum Tafelturm hoch komme . Anfang der Woche kann ich dann wohl mein RR abholen. Wird Zeit ein paar Grundlagen auf der Straße zu machen...


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. März 2011)

tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> ich bin am samatag unterwegs und werde am sonntag ein bisschen mit dem downhill-bock heizen gehen. wer möchte kann gern mitkommen, ich werde auch ein wenig trail-pflege betreiben und neue teile anlegen.
> 
> wer mit helfen möchte, wird auch einen neuen trail kennenlernen. an dem ich gerade viel zeit verbringe und heut das erste mal unter die stollen genommen hab.
> 
> ...



Würde dann mitkommen, wenn sich jetzt keiner für sontnag großartig meldet. Am besten du klingelst noch mal. Ansonsten bin ich um 11Uhr Sonntag unten im Hof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (11. März 2011)

tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> ...und werde am sonntag ein bisschen mit dem downhill-bock heizen gehen. wer möchte kann gern mitkommen, ich werde auch ein wenig trail-pflege betreiben und neue teile anlegen.
> wer mit helfen möchte, wird auch einen neuen trail kennenlernen. an dem ich gerade viel zeit verbringe und heut das erste mal unter die stollen genommen hab.
> start ist so ca. 11.00 uhr
> schauie




Neue Trails lerne ich gerne kennen und gegen Trailpflege ist auch nichts einzuwenden. 
Schaue dann Sonntag um 11 Uhr bei dir und Benjamin unten im Hof vorbei.

P.S.: Viel Spaß beim W-Berg JAM am Samstag!


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. März 2011)

Hat jemand den Film *A hill in spain* in der Rubrik Filmfreitag gesehen?
Ist echt der Hammer wie der Typ fährt, Trailbiker sollte man sein.

@Thommess: kommste dann Sonntag auch hierher?


----------



## Ripgid (11. März 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hat jemand den Film *A hill in spain* in der Rubrik Filmfreitag gesehen?
> Ist echt der Hammer wie der Typ fährt, Trailbiker sollte man sein.
> 
> @Thommess: kommste dann Sonntag auch hierher?



ja, klasse video. hammer fahrstil.. 
weiß noch nicht genau obs sonntag klappt. wird ne spontane sache bei mir...


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. März 2011)

wenn du bis 11 nicht da bist kannste mich auf handy erreichen falls du nach kommen solltest. 

@umleitung: falls du noch kein Schaltwerk hast, könnte dir für gute Konditionen im mom nen Sram X7 Longcage oder X9 Longcage 2007 besorgen.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. März 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @umleitung: falls du noch kein Schaltwerk hast, könnte dir für gute Konditionen im mom nen Sram X7 Longcage oder X9 Longcage 2007 besorgen.



Longcagegedöns gibts zu genüge, brauche aber ein Midcage. Habe keine Lust auf einen zu langen Arm, nicht, dass mir der Kollege noch mal übern Jordan geht.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. März 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Kommt Sonntag wer mit in den Solling Biken wenns Wetter mitmacht, die Vorhersage ist ja nicht ganz so schlecht.


Sind am Sonntag bei Salzgitter unterwegs, wird bei uns also nichts.
Aber nächstes Wochenende hört sich gut an. Vielleicht rückt chain reaction bis dahin auch endlich meinen neuen Bashguard raus wäre echt wunderbar. Demo ist in Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (12. März 2011)

ist morgen auch irgendjemand auf dem tosmar unterwegs??


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. März 2011)

@oxisep: Starten hier erst ne Stunde später, Daniel hat eben angerufen.


----------



## Ripgid (12. März 2011)

Muss für morgen canceln. Hab noch einiges zu lernen. Vielleicht reicht es noch für eine spontane hausrunde..

Wünsch euch viel Spaß und macht mal paar Fotos (oxysept)


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. März 2011)

nehme helmcam mit.


----------



## oxysept (13. März 2011)

Dann bis um 12 Uhr.
Die DSLR (mit Kit Objektiv, mehr passt leider nicht in den Camelbak) nehme ich mit.


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. März 2011)

@oxi: Da daniel glaub ich mit dem AUto hinfährt, könnten wir uns auch um 12uhr an der Limmerhütte uns treffen und fahren dann von dort aus mit dem bike hin, weiß ungefähr wo der trail ist


----------



## oxysept (13. März 2011)

okilidokili 
(Weiteres bitte per Handy, bin gleich offline.)


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. März 2011)

War echt nen super Gelände wo wir heute waren, Daniel gab war auch gnaz ordentlich.
Sind bestimmt jetzt öfters dort. Oxi stellt evtl. noch Fotos Online.


----------



## oxysept (13. März 2011)

Hier die bereits angekündigten Fotos:


----------



## tisch (13. März 2011)

ich melde mich fürs nächste mal schon mal an^^
hoffe mal, wenn ihr das nächste mal fahrt hab ich mein rad beisammen, kein rennen oder irgendwelche testfahrten oder muss irgendwelche teile bauen...
knipse kann ich dann auch mitnehmen.

edit: @thomas... der prototyp hatte heute mit provisorischen dämpfern das erste rollout auf der strecke draußen. lief für die relativ tiefen temperaturen und dreckieger strecke recht gut.

MfG timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (13. März 2011)

nabend
bin zurück aus sondershausen  in einer tiefe von 670m macht das biken auch spaß  große klasse
25° und jede menge salz in der luft.das werde ich wiederholen ,auf jeden fall  
*glück auf*






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. März 2011)

schöne Fotostrecke
hier




wird das Fahrwerk schön komprimiert,
 wenn dann eine freche Wurzel kommt, befreit sich das Kettenblatt samt Kurbelöhrchen vom Rad


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. März 2011)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> nabend
> bin zurück aus sondershausen  in einer tiefe von 670m macht das biken auch spaß  große klasse
> 25° und jede menge salz in der luft.das werde ich wiederholen ,auf jeden fall
> *glück auf*
> ...


Salve!

Der Steiger kommt



LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. März 2011)

nicolai hat div. Dämpfer zuviel.


----------



## bauernman (14. März 2011)

hey was geht eigentlich so auf dem Tosmar gar keiner unterwegs oder was da oben los??...
war schon lange nicht mehr am GK  meint ihr es würde sich lohnen wie ist der Untergrund so??


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. März 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> hey was geht eigentlich so auf dem Tosmar gar keiner unterwegs oder was da oben los??...
> war schon lange nicht mehr am GK  meint ihr es würde sich lohnen wie ist der Untergrund so??




Salve!
Fahr rauf und guck, mache ich auch jeden Tag

Wenn ich nicht gerade bereits an der Auffahrt irgendwelche Rettungseinsätze koordiniere...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. März 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Fahr rauf und guck, mache ich auch jeden Tag
> 
> Wenn ich nicht gerade bereits an der Auffahrt irgendwelche Rettungseinsätze koordiniere...
> ...



webcam, ohne webcam geht garnichts, besonders fullcontact ground controlling, praktisch nicht möglich!

Was war los? Freilaufender Harvester?


----------



## CrunchRyder (15. März 2011)

Tosmar Richtung Diekholzen ging Sonntag super. Das einzige was mich gebremst hat war die miese Kondition und meine Fahrtechnik Marke "Nasser Sack" 


Gruß David


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. März 2011)

Der Boden am Tosmar geht! Finde ich sehr trocken für die graue Sülze die sich da draussen Wetter nennt! Werde nachher nochmal nachsehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (15. März 2011)

Hat jemand vielleicht ein günstiges mtb/City/trekkingrad abzugeben? Suche was für die Fahrt zur Arbeit. Rahmengröße min. L da ich ~1,87m groß bin...


----------



## bauernman (15. März 2011)

@G-K-R
ja hatte ich mich dann gestern auch dafür entschieden
wann fährst du denn immer hoch??....hab dich glaube erst einmal gesehen als ich hoch wollte und du runter...vielleicht sieht man sich ja in Zukunft mal am GK


----------



## trixter78 (16. März 2011)

Hab ich gerade im Gutscheinthread gefunden.
Ab und zu gibts da ja mal n' interessantes Angebot...



> www.outdoor-broker.de
> 
> 20% auf Outdoor-& Berg-Code roadbike-348
> 5% Bike-Code roadbike-348-bike
> ...


----------



## bauernfreak (16. März 2011)

gleich ertmal aufn tosmar hoch vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. März 2011)

Heute auch wieder ne abfahrtsorientiere Runde mit Trixer gedreht. Beste bodenverhältnisse mit staubwolken effekt. Haben auhc was gefilmt, muss gleich mal schaun obs was geworden war.


----------



## trixter78 (16. März 2011)

Solange Du meine stümperhaften Versuche rausschneidest ist alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (16. März 2011)

@bauernfreak heut aufm tosmar war ja mal richtig diesig sichtweiten unter 10m da macht biken auch ma bockxD


----------



## bauernman (16. März 2011)

hey was meint ihr kann man sich ohne bedenken an die Seiten  eines Singletrails Rampen bauen ??
oder sollte ich doch lieber den förster vorher fragen??


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. März 2011)

dazu gibt es diverses, lies mal ab  hier aus Teil 1 
ansonsten in der Suchfunktion das Forumreizwort "Förster" eingeben


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (17. März 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> @bauernfreak heut aufm tosmar war ja mal richtig diesig sichtweiten unter 10m da macht biken auch ma bockxD



Jau!! Bin gestern auf dem Tafelberg gewesen... mit herrlichster Sicht vom Turm auf NICHTS  Da war nüscht ausser Nebel


----------



## bauernman (17. März 2011)

ja das hatte schon was


----------



## bauernman (17. März 2011)

@pfädchenfinder ich glaube du musst mich mal aufklären um was für einen Fall es da genau ging ich bin nicht so ganz durchgestiegen....also sollte ich lieber mal mit dem Förster sprechen??


----------



## oxysept (17. März 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Jau!! Bin gestern auf dem Tafelberg gewesen... mit herrlichster Sicht vom Turm auf NICHTS  Da war nüscht ausser Nebel



Wie sieht es morgen Nachmittag bei dir (+ trixter, Frorider ...) mit ner Runde aus? Das Wetter dürfte wohl mitspielen. 
SiebenBerge oder Sackwald sind für uns doch recht gut erreichbar.


----------



## trixter78 (17. März 2011)

Werd bis Anfang kommender Woche aussetzen...Knie ist angeschlagen 

@Frorider: Wie siehts mit dem Video aus? Ist es was geworden?


----------



## bauernman (17. März 2011)

hey kann mir einer sagen wo ein Double am Tosmar sein soll..hab heut davon gehört und wollte mal wissen wo der denn sein soll und kann man den überhaupt so fahren oder brauch man dafür viel erfahrung??...aber mir wurde gesagt der wird bei der nächsten baumrodung eh weg gerissen


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. März 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Werd bis Anfang kommender Woche aussetzen...Knie ist angeschlagen
> 
> @Frorider: Wie siehts mit dem Video aus? Ist es was geworden?



Angeschlagen von gestern?
Video ist ganz ok, Quali bei den trüben Sichtverhältnissen einigermaßen IO.
Bin nur ncoh nciht dazu gekommen was zusammen zuschneiden.

@oxy: Bei mir wirds nix, Mutter kommt vorbei und muss noch was in der neuen Wohnung machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (17. März 2011)

Nee, nicht von gestern...schon seit ein paar Tagen.
Aber scheinbar wirds auch nicht besser, wenn ich es nicht schone.

Hab ich Dich beim Filmen ganz gut getroffen oder sind nur Bäume und Boden drauf?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. März 2011)

Hallo turbohühnchen,
akuter Sauerstoffmangel auf der Festplatte, erst bei der T-Hütte hatte ich alles sortiert und konnten den freundlichen Gruß natürlich nur Dir zuordnen.



Anschließend hab ich den Leuchtturmwärter getroffen, wieder unterwegs als SAR Biker


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. März 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Anschließend hab ich den Leuchtturmwärter getroffen, wieder unterwegs als SAR Biker



Ein weiteres Luftpumpenproblem??


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. März 2011)

nö, newbies im Wald


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. März 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Hallo turbohühnchen,
> akuter Sauerstoffmangel auf der Festplatte, erst bei der T-Hütte hatte ich alles sortiert und konnten den freundlichen Gruß natürlich nur Dir zuordnen.
> 
> 
> ...


Salve! War heute auf Instructortour: 2x Reifen-Pumpen bei Frank Zappa & JimiderBayer, 1x Wegweiser für ripgid&umleitung und 1x pfädchenfinder resetten;-) 
G-K-R


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. März 2011)

So, heute das erste Mal in diesem Jahr am GK gewesen 
War heute ja wohl wieder richtig was los da oben. Wer erkennt sich wieder?  






@pfädchen: Hab dich auch fast erst nicht erkannt so ganz ohne Karo


----------



## tisch (19. März 2011)

oha, war heute gut was los...
war heute auch ein wenig unterwegs am osterberg... 
fazit.: -sieht das da schlimm aus, erfolgreich baumgerungen( der nicht umgegrabene teil des trails runter nach Himmelsthür ist habwegs frei, bräuchte unten ein wenig hilfe von dir daniel wenn zeit ist) und ein paar fotoversuche....
















 MfG Timo


----------



## Ripgid (19. März 2011)

war ja ein Bombenwetter heute, das haben wir glatt ausgenutzt 4,5 Std auf dem Sattel verbracht.. sauber!

@GKR
Deine Wegbeschreibung konnten wir leider nicht umsetzen, nach ein wenig umher-geirre und Bike-huckepack sind wir dann doch am Funkturm angekommen. Den besagten Trail haben wir aber nicht gefunden.. wird zeit dass du unser Guide wirst 

Wann hattet ihr denn euer Meeting am GK? wir waren so gegen 14 uhr oben.. haben allerdings keinen getroffen. Nur GKR hat uns beim umgraben seines Wohnzimmers am ende des MA-trails erwischt 

Hier paar Bilder für die Leute die heute nicht raus konnten:


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. März 2011)

Salve!
Sehr schön! Sind noch hinter Euch her,aber Ihr habt erfolgreich Eure Spuren verwischt
Egal! Der Weg ist das Ziel!
Alles richtig und schöne Fotos gemacht 
Wir auch:








LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (19. März 2011)

...den Teil "Bike a´la Huckepack" habt Ihr mit sicher unterhalb des Dreiländereck´s vollführt, das Foto schaut so aus?! Shit Günther, wir hätten nicht zum AT einschlagen sollen... Blöderweise ist uns die Suche nach den beiden "FRIEDLICHEN PICKNICKERN" völlig ausser Augen geglitten!!!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. März 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Wann hattet ihr denn euer Meeting am GK? wir waren so gegen 14 uhr oben.. haben allerdings keinen getroffen. Nur GKR hat uns beim umgraben seines Wohnzimmers am ende des MA-trails erwischt


 
War mit instinctless unterwegs, dürften so gegen 15:30Uhr da gewesen sein. War schon recht spät aber noch knapp vor dem pfädchenfinder. Schade, hätten noch 2min. länger am GK bleiben sollten.


----------



## instinctless (20. März 2011)

suchen und finden mein freund. die anlage ist recht gut versteckt und das hat auch seinen grund. so wurde es mir zumindest damals gesagt.
ne wegbeschreibung wäre irrsinn, du würdest es auch so nicht finden.




bauernman schrieb:


> hey kann mir einer sagen wo ein Double am Tosmar sein soll..hab heut davon gehört und wollte mal wissen wo der denn sein soll und kann man den überhaupt so fahren oder brauch man dafür viel erfahrung??...aber mir wurde gesagt der wird bei der nächsten baumrodung eh weg gerissen


----------



## instinctless (20. März 2011)

ich bin heute mit paar jungs am steinberg und am galgenberg uwegs. vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## bauernman (20. März 2011)

@instinctless aber der soll jetzt weggerissen werden meinte der Förster am Donnerstag zu mir, da die Waldarbeiter jetzt das Gebiet um die Fichten zerlegen man sieht auch schon erste Zeichen dafür es wurde schon ganz schön gewült


----------



## Ripgid (20. März 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> ich bin heute mit paar jungs am steinberg und am galgenberg uwegs. vielleicht sieht man sich.



vielleicht sieht man sich ja.. wir starten um 14.30 uhr am kriegerdenkmal. dann gehts aufn kamm zur raststätte börde und dann weiter richtung ottbergen/wöhle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (20. März 2011)

heut waren ja anscheind ganz schön viele aufm galgenberg


----------



## instinctless (23. März 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> heut waren ja anscheind ganz schön viele aufm galgenberg



ich + 3

Gesendet von meiner Steintafel


----------



## JesKacz (23. März 2011)

Ist am Ende Eurer Gruppe ein älterer Herr auf einem schwarzen Canyon Fully gefahren?


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. März 2011)

Heute wieder mit Trixer und der nicolai Praktikanten / Mitarbeiter Truppe an den GErzer klippen gewesen, Bestes Wetter, allerbeste Bodenbedingungen.

heute hatte Trixer auch seinen ersten richtigen Bodenkontakt mit frontflip, sehr elegant leider ohne Foto.


----------



## bauernfreak (23. März 2011)

@ GKR lust mal  mit uns  aufn Tosmar zu fahren 


mfg die Bauern


----------



## bauernman (23. März 2011)

gibt es eigentlich etwas interessantes auf der Fahrradmesse in der Andreaspassage am Sonntag zu sehen??
mfg bauernman


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. März 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich etwas interessantes auf der Fahrradmesse in der Andreaspassage am Sonntag zu sehen??
> mfg bauernman



Für unsereins eigentlich net, eher was für trekking und Citiybike fahrer oder für welche die E-Bikes kaufen wollen


----------



## oxysept (24. März 2011)

Bin heute Nachmittag in den SiebenBergen oberhalb von Eberholzen unterwegs, falls jemand Interesse hat sich an mein Hinterrad zu heften (um mich anzuschieben natürlich ).

@frorider ben: Was ist denn aus deinem angepriesenen Video mit dir und trixter in den Hauptrollen geworden, wann findet die Premiere statt?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. März 2011)

Je nach Wetterlage wollte ich SA/SO in Richtung Eberholzn / Hohe Tafel...


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. März 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Bin heute Nachmittag in den SiebenBergen oberhalb von Eberholzen unterwegs, falls jemand Interesse hat sich an mein Hinterrad zu heften (um mich anzuschieben natürlich ).
> 
> @frorider ben: Was ist denn aus deinem angepriesenen Video mit dir und trixter in den Hauptrollen geworden, wann findet die Premiere statt?



Momentan keine Zeit gehabt, Umzugsstress und fahrradfahren gehen vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (24. März 2011)

Wie wäre es denn mit nem inoffiziellen IBC-user-treffen am Samstag am tosmar gipfelkreuz?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. März 2011)

?? Gottesdienst oder Götzenhuldigung ...?


----------



## instinctless (24. März 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich etwas interessantes auf der Fahrradmesse in der Andreaspassage am Sonntag zu sehen??
> mfg bauernman



war ich schonmal. kannst vergessen 


Gesendet von meiner Steintafel


----------



## instinctless (24. März 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit nem inoffiziellen IBC-user-treffen am Samstag am tosmar gipfelkreuz?



hätte ich zeit für 

Gesendet von meiner Steintafel


----------



## oxysept (24. März 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Je nach Wetterlage wollte ich SA/SO in Richtung Eberholzn / Hohe Tafel...



Sonntag habe ich wohl Zeit, Samstag wahrscheinlich nicht (Gartenarbeit).
Man könnte sich z.B. am Tafelbergturm oder bei Wernershöhe/Wrisbergholzen treffen.


----------



## trixter78 (24. März 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Bin heute Nachmittag in den SiebenBergen oberhalb von Eberholzen unterwegs, falls jemand Interesse hat sich an mein Hinterrad zu heften (um mich anzuschieben natürlich ).
> 
> @frorider ben: Was ist denn aus deinem angepriesenen Video mit dir und trixter in den Hauptrollen geworden, wann findet die Premiere statt?



Hatte heute leider keine Zeit. Sonntag könnte bei mir auch klappen...muss noch mit der Regierung geklärt werden


----------



## bauernman (24. März 2011)

irgendjemand am Samstag oder Sonntag rund um den Tosmar unterwegs??
mfg bauernman


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (24. März 2011)

Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag, so wie ich es gerade geplant habe.


----------



## Ripgid (24. März 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag, so wie ich es gerade geplant habe.



dabei!

@instinctless
euer Kicker steht sogar noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (24. März 2011)

werde wohl auch mindestens 1 tag dabei sein.sofern ich mit dem panzer  mitkomme bergauf... soll ja nicht zu langweilig werden für alle anderen

MfG Timo


----------



## rODAHn (24. März 2011)

War heute auch kurz da um mich ins Gipfelbuch einzutragen 

...bei Sonnenuntergang Richtung Diekholzen zu brettern ist einfach der Hammer!
Wer war eigentlich gestern gegen 18 Uhr mit einem grünen Fully am Tosmar? (Und bergab ziemlich fix unterwegs)

LG


...täusche ich mich, oder geht Pfädchenfinder mit einem Rennrad fremd?


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. März 2011)

Um Welche Uhrzeit seit ihr am Tosma am Samstag, ich muss mit nem Bekannten nach hi was abholen und überlege ob wir dann auch hochfahren, bzw. Schieben


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. März 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Sonntag habe ich wohl Zeit, Samstag wahrscheinlich nicht (Gartenarbeit).
> Man könnte sich z.B. am Tafelbergturm oder bei Wernershöhe/Wrisbergholzen treffen.



Hey Oxy, Sonntag muss ich leider dem Hallensport frönen


----------



## MasterAss (25. März 2011)

rODAHn schrieb:


> ...bei Sonnenuntergang Richtung Diekholzen zu brettern ist einfach der Hammer!
> Wer war eigentlich gestern gegen 18 Uhr mit einem grünen Fully am Tosmar? (Und bergab ziemlich fix unterwegs)



Das war dann wohl ich


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. März 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit nem inoffiziellen IBC-user-treffen am Samstag am tosmar gipfelkreuz?


 
Bin raus. 
Sa. + So. wieder Salzgitterhöhenzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (25. März 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Um Welche Uhrzeit seit ihr am Tosma am Samstag, ich muss mit nem Bekannten nach hi was abholen und überlege ob wir dann auch hochfahren, bzw. Schieben



ich schätze mal so gegen 13 uhr am Gipfelkreuz


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. März 2011)

Wenns zeitlich passt bin ich da.
Sonntag Gerzerklippen nen bissen racen und fotos machen?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. März 2011)

rODAHn schrieb:


> War heute auch kurz da um mich ins Gipfelbuch einzutragen
> 
> ...bei Sonnenuntergang Richtung Diekholzen zu brettern ist einfach der Hammer!
> Wer war eigentlich gestern gegen 18 Uhr mit einem grünen Fully am Tosmar? (Und bergab ziemlich fix unterwegs)
> ...



... Rennrädchen halten meinen Fahrstil nicht aus


----------



## tisch (25. März 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Wenns zeitlich passt bin ich da.
> Sonntag Gerzerklippen nen bissen racen und fotos machen?



mhhhh... hört sich auch gut an... 

MfG Timo


----------



## oxysept (25. März 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey Oxy, Sonntag muss ich leider dem Hallensport frönen



@ Jimi: Samstag habe ich vielleicht nach dem Mittag Zeit, so das man sich ab ca. 14 Uhr treffen könnte (schlag einen Treffpunkt + Uhrzeit vor).
@ Frorider: somit würde ich Sonntag keine längere Strecke fahren und könnte zum Knipsen in Gerzen vorbeischauen. Wann und wo wollt ihr euch treffen?


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. März 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> @ Frorider: somit würde ich Sonntag keine längere Strecke fahren und könnte zum Knipsen in Gerzen vorbeischauen. Wann und wo wollt ihr euch treffen?


gegen Mittag so das die Sonnse vom steinbruch her reinscheint, dann sind die besten lichtverhältnisse. Strecke ist auch frei und hat super Gripp


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. März 2011)

Heute wieder eine schöne Tour mit ripgid gefahren. Vom Söhrer Forsthaus hoch zum GK, dann den Kammtrail nach Diekholzen, wo wir bei einem Amerikaner am Kiosk kurz verschnauft haben. Anschließend ging es von hinten wieder auf den Tosmar, hoch zum GK und dann den Canyontrail runter zum Forsthaus. Bei mir lief es heute richtig gut, hoffendlich ist das morgen auch noch so 

Mein runtastic sagt mir:
39km (davon 19km Hin-/Rückfahrt)
~620hm
2:24h Fahrzeit + 56min Wartezeit/Pause
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit somit 16,2km/h
max. Geschwindigkeit 40km/h (daran muss ich wohl noch arbeiten )


----------



## Ripgid (25. März 2011)

Günther räumt sein Wohnzimmer auf: 






eidt: und demächst zeigen wir ihm dann wo er das holz zu kickern aufstapeln kann )


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. März 2011)

Ach ja, wie konnte ich das vergessen?!
Praise Günther!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. März 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Günther räumt sein Wohnzimmer auf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!
Ordnung muß sein
Ob ich das schöne Holz für den Kickerbau verwende muß ich mir allerdings noch überlegen...
...der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt...

LG, G-K-R... ...gut Holz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasse666 (25. März 2011)

Mal eben schnell zusammengeschnippelt


----------



## tisch (25. März 2011)

ah sehr schön.
werde auch demnächst des öfteren oben sein. mal wieder den unteren teil fit machen.

MfG timo


----------



## trixter78 (26. März 2011)

Bin morgen mittag dabei (Gerzer Klippen).
Uhrzeitumstellung nicht vergessen!

Edit: Wann genau treffen wir uns denn?


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. März 2011)

sind um 12uhr oben, bringe ne hake mit um das stück dann iweder frei zu machen


----------



## tisch (26. März 2011)

so... heute mit thommes und daniel unterwegs gewesen.
war doch sehr ungleich die beiden mit ihren leichten rädern und ich muss mich da irgendwie mitquälen nach nem gutem halben jahr pause.


















edit: @daniel, thommes  
und? sind die videos was geworden, besonders das mit dem sturz?


MfG Timo


----------



## Ripgid (26. März 2011)

hab noch nicht nach dem video geschaut...

bilder sehen gut aus... besser als dieses iphone-geknippse


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (26. März 2011)

Schöne Bilder!  Hardcore-CC-Misshandlung


----------



## Ripgid (26. März 2011)

sieht echt schnell aus.. kam mir gar nicht so lang vor der trail. schöne Bodenprobe zum schluss, hab sie leider nicht auf dem video


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. März 2011)

Sieht nicht nur schnell aus, war auch schnell 
Irgendwie musste ich ja eure Ankunft an der Gabelung mit aufs Band bekommen 

War auf jeden Fall eine schöne Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (27. März 2011)

Ein paar Bildchen vom Nachmittag:


----------



## bauernfreak (27. März 2011)

Geile Bilder wo war das den?? :-D


----------



## bauernman (27. März 2011)

joa nicht schlecht


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. März 2011)

Gerzer Klippen, erst Trailbau dann nen bissel fahren. Also kommt ruhig mal nach Alfeld


----------



## bauernman (27. März 2011)

ja mal sehen wir sind nur die Tosmar Umgebungsbiker weiß garnicht genau wo das ist


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. März 2011)

Salve!


bauernman schrieb:


> joa nicht schlecht





bauernfreak schrieb:


> Geile Bilder wo war das den?? :-D


Wo wart Ihr? Ich habe Euch gestern gesucht Und zwar am GK, auf dem masterass-trail, auf dem Bosen- und Rosenberg, auf der Welfenhöhe, ergo auf dem R9 (wieder klasse befahrbar) und auf der ganzen Rückfahrt (mit Hammberg u. TT)...Orientierungshilfe:http://decius-hildesheim.shop-asp.de/shop/action/?aUrl=90000126gefällig, hier nach suchen:
SBN: 	978-3-00-001739-1
Verlag: 	Wirtschaftsförderungsgesellschaft Hildesheim Region (HI-REG) mbH
Format: 	Karte
	960 mm x 1060 mm, 3., Aufl., 2007

@ripgid+umleitung: GK-Dauergäste? Sehr gut

Schöne Woche,
G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (28. März 2011)

@gkr
Na Logo.. Dauerkarte!! Werde heute auch mal wieder rübermachen wenn das Wetter sich so hält. Kannst du mit deiner Kettensäge nicht mal den großen Baumstamm auf dem canyontrail zerlegen? (nach der Kreuzung mit der waldautobahn)

Am 12.April gehen die Elanrunden wieder los, hab ich gestern so läuten hören...


----------



## waldhase (28. März 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> so... heute mit thommes und daniel unterwegs gewesen.
> war doch sehr ungleich die beiden mit ihren leichten rädern und ich muss mich da irgendwie mitquälen nach nem gutem halben jahr pause.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist in Batze am Paukerbunker oder? Da hüpfen wir beim Rennen immer rein.
VG
WH


----------



## bauernman (28. März 2011)

@GKR 
hehe....ja is alles *******...leider krank
aber hoffe morgen kann ich mich schon wieder zum GK schleppen
mfg bauernman


----------



## bauernman (28. März 2011)

ohhh hey wusste garnicht das hier das andere Wort für schlecht zensiert wirdxDDDDD


----------



## JesKacz (28. März 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @gkr
> Na Logo.. Dauerkarte!! Werde heute auch mal wieder rübermachen wenn das Wetter sich so hält. Kannst du mit deiner Kettensäge nicht mal den großen Baumstamm auf dem canyontrail zerlegen? (nach der Kreuzung mit der waldautobahn)
> 
> Am 12.April gehen die Elanrunden wieder los, hab ich gestern so läuten hören...


 
Die Elanrunden werden am 12. starten aber nicht mehr vom Elan, sondern vom "Spirit Sport" am Kehrwiederwall 8 um 18.00h.

edit:


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. März 2011)

> Hi MTB- Biker aus Hildesheim und  Umgebung.
> 
> Die Sonne scheint und die Uhr ist  umgestellt.
> 
> ...



Das ist die Mail, die ich von Jochen bzgl. der Elanrunde bekommen habe.


----------



## Radler10 (28. März 2011)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mich einfach mal vorstellen.
Ich bin Daniel, 19 Jahre und seit Herbst ebenfalls rund um Hildesheim unterwegs.
Fahre erst seit Herbst intensiver, da ich mir endlich ein hochwertigeres Hardtail zulegen konnte (Schüler).
Ich hoffe, dass ich mich eventuell anderen Fahrern gelegentlich anschließen kann?!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## bauernman (28. März 2011)

hallo Daniel!
...dann bist du also auch einer unter den wenigen Nachwuchsfahrern
woo fährt du denn zur Zeit soo??
mfg bauernman


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. März 2011)

Willkommen hier 
Haben ja einiges gemeinsam, wird sich bestimmt mal ergeben, dass man die eine oder andere Tour zusammen fährt.
Wo bist du immer unterwegs?
Die Elanrunde (siehe über deinem Post) bietet sich für Quer- und Neueinsteiger an. Lockeres Tempo und einige leckere Trails dabei. Die Leute sind natürlich auch cool drauf


----------



## bauernman (28. März 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Willkommen hier
> Haben ja einiges gemeinsam, wird sich bestimmt mal ergeben, dass man die eine oder andere Tour zusammen fährt.
> Wo bist du immer unterwegs?
> Die Elanrunde (siehe über deinem Post) bietet sich für Quer- und Neueinsteiger an. Lockeres Tempo und einige leckere Trails dabei. Die Leute sind natürlich auch cool drauf


ist die Elan-Runde denn auch was für Nachwuchsfahrer??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. März 2011)

Die Elanrunde ist für alle was 
Hauptsache man bringt Spaß mit und ist halbwegs fit.


----------



## bauernman (28. März 2011)

achso weil ich und mein Kumpel suchen auch noch Anschluss..muss man sich da irgendwo vorher melden oder kann man einfach zum Treffpunkt kommen??
mfg der bauer


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. März 2011)

Einfach zum Treffpunkt kommen, musst dich nirgendwo (an-)melden.


----------



## bauernman (28. März 2011)

ok mal sehen wann ich es schaffe


----------



## CrunchRyder (28. März 2011)

Wen habe ich denn gestern abend auf dem Tosmar-Trail in Richtung Diekholzen getroffen? Ich war der, der an dem umgelegten Baumstamm hinter der Eon-Schneise stand, du hattest ein schwarzes Rotwild.

Sonst sehe ich da oben recht selten Gleichgesinnte.  

Gruß Dave


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. März 2011)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> Wen habe ich denn gestern abend auf dem Tosmar-Trail in Richtung Diekholzen getroffen? Ich war der, der an dem umgelegten Baumstamm hinter der Eon-Schneise stand, du hattest ein schwarzes Rotwild.
> 
> Sonst sehe ich da oben recht selten Gleichgesinnte.
> 
> Gruß Dave



Salve! 
Hallo Dave! Na wen wohl Ich hoffe ich war kommunikativ nicht zu knapp unterwegs
Fahre doch mal hoch zum Gipfelkreuz: Da siehst Du dann die üblichen Verdächtigen / Gleichgesinnte / Dauerbiker vom Tosmar
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Radler10 (28. März 2011)

Dann werde ich doch auch einfach mal zur Elan-Runde kommen. 
Zur Zeit fahre ich hauptsächlich am Galgenberg, bin aber gerne offen und neugierig auf andere Trails.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. März 2011)

Günther, er war schon hier! Zappa befragt das Forum!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. März 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Günther, er war schon hier! Zappa befragt das Forum!



LOL, Frank heißt doch Dietmar und das Rad Nadine, oder war es die Pumpe
Und das Rad war ein Geist im Sinne von [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2vE5b_FgEA&playnext=1&list=PL840CACE5E65B603F"]YouTube        - BOBBY BROWN FRANK ZAPPA MUSIC VIDEO[/nomedia]

LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. März 2011)

Radler10 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich doch auch einfach mal zur Elan-Runde kommen.
> Zur Zeit fahre ich hauptsächlich am Galgenberg, bin aber gerne offen und neugierig auf andere Trails.
> 
> Gruß Daniel




Der Galgenberg ist ja schon der halbe Weg zum Tosmar 

Wie fit bist du bergab unterwegs?


----------



## Ripgid (28. März 2011)

Radler10 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich doch auch einfach mal zur Elan-Runde kommen.
> Zur Zeit fahre ich hauptsächlich am Galgenberg, bin aber gerne offen und neugierig auf andere Trails.
> 
> Gruß Daniel



kann es sein dass ich dich gestern am ende des Kammtrails richtung Waldgaststätte Brockenblick überholt habe? Bist du ein Bike mit weißem Rahmen gefahren und dann links runter richtung Itzum abgebogen? war der mit dem (schnellen) roten Bike..

Könnte dich am Mittwoch nachmittag/abend auf meine hausrunde am Galgenberg mitnehmen.. paar anstiege dafür aber auch fast 50% trailanteil mit viel bergab  (sind 10-11km in ca. 40min)


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. März 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Könnte dich am Mittwoch nachmittag/abend auf meine hausrunde am Galgenberg mitnehmen.. paar anstiege dafür aber auch fast 50% trailanteil mit viel bergab  (sind 10-11km in ca. 40min)



Abend! Dann bin ich hoffentlich wieder nüchtern und kann mitkommen! 
Muss ja irgendwie den Frust von der Bioklausur ertränken morgen Abend.


----------



## Ripgid (28. März 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Abend! Dann bin ich hoffentlich wieder nüchtern und kann mitkommen!
> Muss ja irgendwie den Frust von der Bioklausur ertränken morgen Abend.



das klingt ja nach nem maximalen abschuss... 
start so gegen 18 uhr hatte ich mir gedacht


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (29. März 2011)

Schauen wir mal, wie die Klausur wird 
Werde aber bestimmt nicht so viel trinken, muss ja noch irgendwie für Mathe am Samstag lernen können.
18 Uhr würde mir auch passen. Kriegerdenkmal?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. März 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> 
> Wo wart Ihr? Ich habe Euch gestern gesucht Und zwar am GK, auf dem masterass-trail, auf dem Bosen- und Rosenberg, auf der Welfenhöhe, ergo auf dem R9 (wieder klasse befahrbar) und auf der ganzen Rückfahrt (mit Hammberg u. TT)...Orientierungshilfe:http://decius-hildesheim.shop-asp.de/shop/action/?aUrl=90000126gefällig, hier nach suchen:
> ...



Karten mit gut markierten Trailanteil
Hi Land und Harz und so weiter , elektrische Variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (29. März 2011)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> Wen habe ich denn gestern abend auf dem Tosmar-Trail in Richtung Diekholzen getroffen? Ich war der, der an dem umgelegten Baumstamm hinter der Eon-Schneise stand, du hattest ein schwarzes Rotwild.
> 
> Sonst sehe ich da oben recht selten Gleichgesinnte.
> 
> Gruß Dave


also ich weiß echt nich wann du immer da bist aber ich fahre regelmäßig da hoch und dann treffe ich am GK eigentlich immer gleichgesinnte
mfg bauernman


----------



## bauernman (29. März 2011)

Radler10 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich doch auch einfach mal zur Elan-Runde kommen.
> Zur Zeit fahre ich hauptsächlich am Galgenberg, bin aber gerne offen und neugierig auf andere Trails.
> 
> Gruß Daniel


wenn du hauptsächlich am Galgenberg unterwegs bist dann fahr einfach mal etwas weiter in den Süden und steuer das Tosmar-GK an...es ist dort echt nice und da triffst du bei sonem guten Wetter immer viele  Biker die nicht in der virtuellen Welt sind
mfg bauernman


----------



## Diekholzener (29. März 2011)

Wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt, dann werde ich mich morgen auch mal wieder auf den Weg auf den Tosmar machen. Aber ich werde wohl von Diekholzen aus losstarten.


----------



## bauernfreak (29. März 2011)

Jo Hoffe ich auch mal wollte eig auch mla wieder Hoch vllt sieht man sich ja 
Und wann trefft ihr auch mal wieder wollte mal mit ein paar anderen fahren zu zweit ist auf dauer lw 
lg Bauernfreak


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. März 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Karten mit gut markierten Trailanteil
> Hi Land und Harz und so weiter , elektrische Variante



Die Karte der Hi-Reg "Region Hildesheim und Leinebergland" ist genial!!! (Dein erster LINK)
Heute Abend drehe ich eine Tosmarrunde in kurzen Hosen... also Augen zu!!


----------



## bauernman (30. März 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Die Karte der Hi-Reg "Region Hildesheim und Leinebergland" ist genial!!! (Dein erster LINK)
> Heute Abend drehe ich eine Tosmarrunde in kurzen Hosen... also Augen zu!!


ohja karte ist gut
und das mit der kurzen Hose überlge ich auch schon den ganzen Tag aberwerde es wegen meiner Erkältung mir für das Wochenende aufheben...Samstag sollen es doch 22Grad werden, also heißt es mit bauernfreak wieder ein paar Runden über den Tosmar drehen
mfg bauernman


----------



## trixter78 (30. März 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Die Karte der Hi-Reg "Region Hildesheim und Leinebergland" ist genial!!! (Dein erster LINK)
> Heute Abend drehe ich eine Tosmarrunde in kurzen Hosen... also Augen zu!!



Die Infos zur Karte habe ich mir auch angesehen. Ich habe allerdings nix darüber gefunden, welcher Bereich vom Leinebergland abgedeckt ist.

Wie weit in den Südwesten reicht die Karte denn ca.?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (30. März 2011)

...bin gerade nicht zu Hause, der südwestlichste Zipfel ist Stadtoldendorf...(Ort ca. 15km westlich von Kreiensen) glaube ich...


----------



## instinctless (30. März 2011)

yeah zappa,
erinnert mich immer wieder gern an das hier

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocUWxaouMvs"]YouTube        - Frank Zappa - Stick It Out[/nomedia]



Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> LOL, Frank heißt doch Dietmar und das Rad Nadine, oder war es die Pumpe
> Und das Rad war ein Geist im Sinne von YouTube        - BOBBY BROWN FRANK ZAPPA MUSIC VIDEO
> 
> LG, G-K-R


----------



## trixter78 (30. März 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ...bin gerade nicht zu Hause, der südwestlichste Zipfel ist Stadtoldendorf...(Ort ca. 15km westlich von Kreiensen) glaube ich...



Ahh...das reicht ja dicke. Danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (30. März 2011)

Ich kann die Karte bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour mitbringen.
Gibt's z.B. auch am Marktplatz beim Alfelder-Info-Büro (heißt das so?) zur Ansicht und natürlich auch zu kaufen.

Die Karte zeigt im Vergleich zu einer TK25, Tk50 oder der PC-Karte von MagicMaps (TourExplorer 1:25.000) aber deutlich weniger Details, sprich Wege etc.. 
Als Übersichtskarte ist sie aber gut geeignet.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. März 2011)

TK 25 ist für fortgeschrittene Forstbesucher


----------



## oxysept (30. März 2011)

Oder doch lieber eine Forstgrundkarte in 1:10.000 oder sogar in 1:5.000?
Wobei es dann auch irgendwann eine Frage des Gewichtes und Stauraumes wird, zumindest bei lÃ¤ngeren Touren .

Die HI-Reg Karte kostet laut Internet 6â¬.


----------



## trixter78 (30. März 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Ich kann die Karte bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour mitbringen.
> Gibt's z.B. auch am Marktplatz beim Alfelder-Info-Büro (heißt das so?) zur Ansicht und natürlich auch zu kaufen.
> 
> Die Karte zeigt im Vergleich zu einer TK25, Tk50 oder der PC-Karte von MagicMaps (TourExplorer 1:25.000) aber deutlich weniger Details, sprich Wege etc..
> Als Übersichtskarte ist sie aber gut geeignet.



Ich werd die Tage einfach mal im 'Alfelder-Info-Büro' (Bürgeramt?) vorbeischauen und einen Blick drauf werfen. Weniger Details klingt ja nicht so gut. Andererseits ist ne Karte, auf der seit zwei Jahren zugewucherte Forstwege eingezeichnet sind, auch nicht sonderlich hilfreich


----------



## bauernman (30. März 2011)

Diekholzener schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt, dann werde ich mich morgen auch mal wieder auf den Weg auf den Tosmar machen. Aber ich werde wohl von Diekholzen aus losstarten.


da haben wir uns doch wohl heut gesehen
wer rockt denn am Weekend den Tosmar??
mfg der bauernman


----------



## bauernfreak (30. März 2011)

Ja heute war schon gail die tour !will nicht irgendwer Samstag mit auf den Tosmar kommen also mit Bauernman und mir ??


----------



## bauernman (30. März 2011)

bauernfreak schrieb:


> Ja heute war schon gail die tour !will nicht irgendwer Samstag mit auf den Tosmar kommen also mit Bauernman und mir ??


hehe da haste recht...also samstag hoffentlich aufm Tosmar das neue Bike dann einweihen


----------



## bauernfreak (30. März 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> hehe da haste recht...also samstag hoffentlich aufm Tosmar das neue Bike dann einweihen


ja dann haben wir ja fats das gleich bloß deins ist die neuere version


----------



## bauernman (30. März 2011)

bauernfreak schrieb:


> ja dann haben wir ja fats das gleich bloß deins ist die neuere version


ja da haste Recht so erkennt man uns halt besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diekholzener (30. März 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> da haben wir uns doch wohl heut gesehen
> wer rockt denn am Weekend den Tosmar??
> mfg der bauernman



Jawoll. Zwar nur kurz, aber war nett. Leider habe ich heute zwischen 16 Uhr und 18 Uhr keine weiteren Biker gesehen.


----------



## bauernfreak (30. März 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> ja da haste Recht so erkennt man uns halt besser


udn an der selben Trikots du brauchst noch die Hose kaufst dien bike nur oda bleiben wir ncoh da und bissl bike tester spilen??:-D


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. März 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Oder doch lieber eine Forstgrundkarte in 1:10.000 oder sogar in 1:5.000?
> Wobei es dann auch irgendwann eine Frage des Gewichtes und Stauraumes wird, zumindest bei längeren Touren .
> 
> Die HI-Reg Karte kostet laut Internet 6.



o.k. danach kommt noch der:
"Im Spurenlesen wurden er und ich immer perfekter: eine Wissensprobe des Blutbruders Winnetou, der ihn auffordert, die Spur seiner Schwester Nscho-tschi zu verfolgen, die aber plötzlich verschwunden ist, besteht Old Shatterhand grandios; Winnetou muß seine Schwester getragen haben, seine Fußabdrücke sind tiefer als zuvor, und die abgeknickten Zweige verraten, daß seine Arme nicht frei gewesen sein konnten, sonst hätte er das Gesträuch vorsichtig zur Seite gebogen. Winnetou spendet höchstes Lob"


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. März 2011)

Salve!

Ist das der Untergang des Abendlandes?

Ich gebe die Hoffung nicht auf

LG, G-K-R

PS: @jimi, bin trocken heim


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. März 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> o.k. danach kommt noch der:
> "Im Spurenlesen wurden er und ich immer perfekter: eine Wissensprobe des Blutbruders Winnetou, der ihn auffordert, die Spur seiner Schwester Nscho-tschi zu verfolgen, die aber plötzlich verschwunden ist, besteht Old Shatterhand grandios; Winnetou muß seine Schwester getragen haben, seine Fußabdrücke sind tiefer als zuvor, und die abgeknickten Zweige verraten, daß seine Arme nicht frei gewesen sein konnten, sonst hätte er das Gesträuch vorsichtig zur Seite gebogen. Winnetou spendet höchstes Lob"


you made my day

Das ist die Rettung, die orthographische

THX,
G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (31. März 2011)

orthographische, ostfriesische, geografische, topografische, Tee oder Kaffee egal weiter 

wichtiger: heute Griesberg erstbefahrung in 2011 

bitte Trailzustandsbericht
must have? Säge, Hansaplast, Mückenspray, Karte oder

fröhlich frank und frei runterbügeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (31. März 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> o.k. danach kommt noch der:
> "Im Spurenlesen wurden er und ich immer perfekter: eine Wissensprobe des Blutbruders Winnetou, der ihn auffordert, die Spur seiner Schwester Nscho-tschi zu verfolgen, die aber plötzlich verschwunden ist, besteht Old Shatterhand grandios; Winnetou muß seine Schwester getragen haben, seine Fußabdrücke sind tiefer als zuvor, und die abgeknickten Zweige verraten, daß seine Arme nicht frei gewesen sein konnten, sonst hätte er das Gesträuch vorsichtig zur Seite gebogen. Winnetou spendet höchstes Lob"



!!!    Wie geil!!!!  

.... Pfädchen... Dir noch alles Gute nachträglich !! 
Nimm´ doch bitte für die Erstbefahrung eine Säge mit, im ersten Drittel liegen 2 Bäume quer... zum Rücken bräuchtest Du noch zwei kräftige Rappen!

... Günther, bist Du unter dem Regen durch??? Die Wolke lag doch schon im Potte!!


----------



## bauernman (31. März 2011)

bauernfreak schrieb:


> udn an der selben Trikots du brauchst noch die Hose kaufst dien bike nur oda bleiben wir ncoh da und bissl bike tester spilen??:-D


also eig wollt ich so zwei Stunden da bleiben...und was ist jetzt eig mit Samstag biken wir da nun zusamm und danach zum Schweinebaron grillen und danach zu mir Hausparty??


----------



## bauernman (31. März 2011)

Diekholzener schrieb:


> Jawoll. Zwar nur kurz, aber war nett. Leider habe ich heute zwischen 16 Uhr und 18 Uhr keine weiteren Biker gesehen.


Wo bist du denn dann noch gefahren wenn man fragen darf??...heut eigentlich jemand zwischen 18 und 20Uhr am GK??


----------



## instinctless (31. März 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> ja da haste Recht so erkennt man uns halt besser


 
hrhr ihr seit aber keine geschwister ohne es zu wissen oder?

beides bauern
beide selbe schreibweise
und nun noch die gleichen bikes


----------



## MasterAss (31. März 2011)

Ich würde gerne demnächst den Tosmartrail mit ein paar Sahnestücken spicken...

Mir fallen auf anhieb ein paar gute Stellen für kleine dezente Kicker ein. Wer wäre denn dabei?

Wichtig ist, dass die bauten klein & dezent werden und möglichst nicht mittem aufm Weg liegen.


----------



## bauernman (31. März 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> hrhr ihr seit aber keine geschwister ohne es zu wissen oder?
> 
> beides bauern
> beide selbe schreibweise
> und nun noch die gleichen bikes


nee geschwister sind wir dann doch nicht das komt auch nur daher best friends halt und mit dem benutzernamen das kommt vom nebenjob verstehste??
und sind halt immer in Orange zusamm unterwegs weil wir eben fast immer zusammen fahren....also nix falsches denken


----------



## bauernman (31. März 2011)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne demnächst den Tosmartrail mit ein paar Sahnestücken spicken...
> 
> Mir fallen auf anhieb ein paar gute Stellen für kleine dezente Kicker ein. Wer wäre denn dabei?
> 
> Wichtig ist, dass die bauten klein & dezent werden und möglichst nicht mittem aufm Weg liegen.


das ist garnicht schlecht nur da dürfen die Männer im Grünen nix von mit kriegen weil die sind ganz gegen solche Bauten hatte letztens deswegen erst in Söhre eine Diskussion wegen dem Double


----------



## Ripgid (31. März 2011)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne demnächst den Tosmartrail mit ein paar Sahnestücken spicken...
> 
> Mir fallen auf anhieb ein paar gute Stellen für kleine dezente Kicker ein. Wer wäre denn dabei?
> 
> Wichtig ist, dass die bauten klein & dezent werden und möglichst nicht mittem aufm Weg liegen.



dabei! hatten wir auch vor.. meinst du mit tosmartrail nun den kammtrail richtung diekholzen oder den canyontrail? evtl. könnte man deinen Holzkicker ja noch verwenden, der steht da oben immer noch


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (31. März 2011)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne demnächst den Tosmartrail mit ein paar Sahnestücken spicken...
> 
> Mir fallen auf anhieb ein paar gute Stellen für kleine dezente Kicker ein. Wer wäre denn dabei?
> 
> Wichtig ist, dass die bauten klein & dezent werden und möglichst nicht mittem aufm Weg liegen.




Super Idee! Wäre dabei.


----------



## MasterAss (31. März 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> das ist garnicht schlecht nur da dürfen die Männer im Grünen nix von mit kriegen weil die sind ganz gegen solche Bauten hatte letztens deswegen erst in Söhre eine Diskussion wegen dem Double



Ach was! Das ist ja mal interessant 

Was wurde ich hier letztes Jahr ausgezählt, weil ich Prophezeit habe das so ein Klotz nur Ärger verursacht. Keiner wollte auf mich hören. Beschimpft wurde ich... 

Wenn man die Teile sehr klein hält und die immer am Rand baut, gibt das auch keinen Streß. Es soll ja nur den Trail ein bischen besser machen und keine Downhillstrecke werden. Das muss von Anfang an klar sein, denn mit meiner mitwirkung werden keine Riesendinger da gebaut. Vor allem nicht so dämlich, dass direkt neben den Kicker ein 50cm tiefes Loch ist und man direkt sieht wo die Erde herkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (31. März 2011)

Ich melde mich prinzipiell gern freiwillig für bauvorhaben. kommt nur immer drauf an wie meine zeit es erlaubt und vor allem solange es kleine kicker bleiben und nicht irgendwelche riesengeschichten wo man eig. ne baugenehmigung für braucht. 

anderes thema....
ich hatte ja im winter mal angesprochen ne deistertour zu machen.
nachdem über den winter der rakete ausgebaut wurde würde ich jetzt mal fragen wie es bei euch am wochenende aussieht.
wer hat lust und zeit mitzukommen? wetter soll ja sehr toll werden hab ich gehört.


----------



## Tasse666 (31. März 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> anderes thema....
> ich hatte ja im winter mal angesprochen ne deistertour zu machen.
> nachdem über den winter der rakete ausgebaut wurde würde ich jetzt mal fragen wie es bei euch am wochenende aussieht.
> wer hat lust und zeit mitzukommen? wetter soll ja sehr toll werden hab ich gehört.



Also wir wollten dieses WE auch in den Deister, allerdings nur für die "Bergab-Trails" 

Sonntag hatten wir ins Auge gefasst. Vielleicht könne wir ja eine große Fahrgemeinschaft bilden


----------



## MasterAss (31. März 2011)

Also ich bin Samstag im Hi-Wald unterwegs...


----------



## instinctless (31. März 2011)

Tasse666 schrieb:


> Also wir wollten dieses WE auch in den Deister, allerdings nur für die "Bergab-Trails"
> 
> Sonntag hatten wir ins Auge gefasst. Vielleicht könne wir ja eine große Fahrgemeinschaft bilden



an sowas hatte ich gedachte.
könnte noch eine person mitnehmen samt rad.


----------



## Tasse666 (31. März 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> an sowas hatte ich gedachte.
> könnte noch eine person mitnehmen samt rad.



Da wir voraussichtlich zu zweit oder dritt sind, werden wir wohl selber fahren, aber wir könnten uns ja allesamt irgentwo treffen und dann geschlossen gen Deister schaukeln.


----------



## bauernman (31. März 2011)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ach was! Das ist ja mal interessant
> 
> Was wurde ich hier letztes Jahr ausgezählt, weil ich Prophezeit habe das so ein Klotz nur Ärger verursacht. Keiner wollte auf mich hören. Beschimpft wurde ich...
> 
> Wenn man die Teile sehr klein hält und die immer am Rand baut, gibt das auch keinen Streß. Es soll ja nur den Trail ein bischen besser machen und keine Downhillstrecke werden. Das muss von Anfang an klar sein, denn mit meiner mitwirkung werden keine Riesendinger da gebaut. Vor allem nicht so dämlich, dass direkt neben den Kicker ein 50cm tiefes Loch ist und man direkt sieht wo die Erde herkommt.


ja da haste volkomm recht


----------



## bauernfreak (31. März 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Super Idee! Wäre dabei.


ja ich auch wann wollt ihr das den bauen ????:-D bischen den trail aufbessern ist immer gut


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (31. März 2011)

Hier und da mal, wo es sich eh anbietet einen kleinen Kicker hinsetzen, evtl diese ewigen Schlammlöcher mal auffüllen. Mal schauen, was uns einfällt


----------



## bauernfreak (31. März 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Hier und da mal, wo es sich eh anbietet einen kleinen Kicker hinsetzen, evtl diese ewigen Schlammlöcher mal auffüllen. Mal schauen, was uns einfällt


ok kannst dich dann noch mal bei mir melden wenn ihr was machen wollt dann Helfe ich ein bischne mit ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (31. März 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Hier und da mal, wo es sich eh anbietet einen kleinen Kicker hinsetzen, evtl diese ewigen Schlammlöcher mal auffüllen. Mal schauen, was uns einfällt


also wo man den trail auch noch ausbessern kann is das erste Stück vom Tosmar zur Harzklubquelle da kommt ziemlich am Anfang ein schönes Loch das ist nicht so schön beim fahren


----------



## Diekholzener (31. März 2011)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Also ich bin Samstag im Hi-Wald unterwegs...



da war ich heute...Leider nicht viel los. Zwar dreckig wie sau nach Hause gekommen, hat aber wieder mal Spaß gemacht.


----------



## fahrradheini (31. März 2011)

guten tag zusammen!
ich werd samstag auch mal den tosmar aufsuchen. hoffe das mitm regen legt sich noch. 
instinctless was ist mit dir samstag?


----------



## instinctless (1. April 2011)

Ich wäre am Samstag am Tosmar dabei.
Sonntag wollt ich dann in den Deister.

Zum Thema Tosmar.
gibt es schon einen Treffpunkt und eine Uhrzeit? Ansonsten findet man sich sicher auf dem Trail.

Zum Thema Deister.
Wer mit möchte PM an mich.


----------



## Ripgid (1. April 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Ich wäre am Samstag am Tosmar dabei.
> Sonntag wollt ich dann in den Deister.
> 
> Zum Thema Tosmar.
> ...



ich denke mal wir wären so gegen 14 uhr am Söhrer Forsthaus und gegen 14.30 uhr am Gipfelkreuz.

Deister muss ich erstmal verneinen, mir fehlt noch eine anständige Kefü.


----------



## MasterAss (1. April 2011)

Also mit dem Bauen sollten wir mal Koordinieren. Dafür hätte ich allerdings erst in der ersten Osterferienwoche Zeit, denn da habe ich Urlaub. Ich würde solche Bauaktionen nämlich unter der Woche morgens oder abend machen, denn da ist am wenigsten los im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. April 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> !!!    Wie geil!!!!
> 
> .... Pfädchen... Dir noch alles Gute nachträglich !!
> Nimm´ doch bitte für die Erstbefahrung eine Säge mit, im ersten Drittel liegen 2 Bäume quer... zum Rücken bräuchtest Du noch zwei kräftige Rappen!
> ...



Danke, 
wer trägt die Säge auf den G-Berg
dann ist das nur noch ein Problem für Sekunden, also quasi im vorbeifahren erledigt


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. April 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Danke,
> wer trägt die Säge auf den G-Berg
> dann ist das nur noch ein Problem für Sekunden, also quasi im vorbeifahren erledigt



... Du nimmst die Säge, ich werde die Dose mit dem Silikonspray schleppen... 

Hey Master, wenn Du auf dem Trail baust achte auf den Flow und einen Chickenway für Sicherheitsfahrer


----------



## bauernman (2. April 2011)

soo werde mich jetzt wohl nochmal ne Runde auf den Tosmar machen


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. April 2011)

Salve!
War das ein MTB-Tag oder was?
Fette 24 Grad im Wald, MTBler wohin das Auge reicht
Schöner flow auf den trails und speziell für mich in der Wildschweinsule
@pfädchen: Bitte Hakle-Feucht das nächste Mal, okay? 
Im Maiental gabe es köstliches Quellwasser mit Schwebstoffen, Weizen und viel Sonne
Schade nur, dass Jimi fahnenflüchtig wurde OK, Handball kann man machen, muss man aber nicht wenn es MTB-Wetter hat Am Ende hatten wir 50 schöne Kilometerchen auf der Uhr
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Ripgid (2. April 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> War das ein MTB-Tag oder was?
> Fette 24 Grad im Wald, MTBler wohin das Auge reicht
> Schöner flow auf den trails und speziell für mich in der Wildschweinsule
> ...



wo warst du denn? habe am GK auf dich gewartet...
Habe unten am Forsthaus Parkplatz Jaamaa getroffen und ihm dann mal ein paar trails am tosmar gezeigt (Canyon, Kamm und waldrandtrails). War ne lustige runde, aber bekannte Gesichter habe ich sonst keine gesehen...

was geht morgen?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. April 2011)

Wenn Pfädchen Weizen holt verlasse ich fluchtartig die Lokalität!! An der Stelle Deiner Fallsucht werde ich ein Hinweisschild für Dich Aufstellen...oder ein Denkmal *grins* 2mal die gleiche Suppe!?
Handball war übrigens ...*******... in der Halle waren lauschige gefühlte 80°C und ich war angeplättet.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. April 2011)

...ach ja... verdammte Zensur!!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. April 2011)

Danke für den isotonischen durstlöscher, 1400hm auf der uhr und flow on a sofa nice time, nice guys


----------



## bauernman (2. April 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> wo warst du denn? habe am GK auf dich gewartet...
> Habe unten am Forsthaus Parkplatz Jaamaa getroffen und ihm dann mal ein paar trails am tosmar gezeigt (Canyon, Kamm und waldrandtrails). War ne lustige runde, aber bekannte Gesichter habe ich sonst keine gesehen...
> 
> was geht morgen?


haben wir uns vielleicht auf dem Parkplatz am Söhrer Forsthaus gesehen gegen 16.00Uhr müsste das gewesen sein wenn du das warst du standest da mit noch jemanden und ich bin in Richtung Diekholzen im orangen Trikot gefahren..wollte noch mit einer kleinen Tour mein Bike verabschieden weil bekomme Donnerstag mein neues
mfg bauernman


----------



## bauernman (2. April 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> War das ein MTB-Tag oder was?
> Fette 24 Grad im Wald, MTBler wohin das Auge reicht
> Schöner flow auf den trails und speziell für mich in der Wildschweinsule
> ...


G-K-R mit den MTBlern wohin das Auge reicht war aber auch nur Mittags war gegen 19.00Uhr nochmal am GK und habe keinen einzigen gesehen der Wald war Menschen leer war echt angenehm zu fahren...da konnte man schön die Wanderer vom Mittag vergessen die ein angemacht haben weil man an ihnen vorbei wollte
mfg bauernman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (2. April 2011)

@Ripgid

Danke dir nochmal fürs scouting. 
Nachdem du weg warst und ich nach meinem Telefonat doch noch ein bißchen Zeit hatte, bin ich, angespornt von der langen Strichliste von bestimmten MTBlern, nochmals zum Gipfelkreuz um ein zweiten Eintrag zu machen. 
Außerdem wollte mein Canyon nochmal den Canyontrail fahren, diesmal allerdings als Hardtail, weil ich vergessen hatte nach dem Uphill den ProPedal-Hebel des Dämpfers wieder umzulegen.
Hatte ich nicht vorher gesagt dieses ewige Rumgefummel an den Einstellrädchen ist nervig und überflüssig .


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. April 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Wenn Pfädchen Weizen holt verlasse ich fluchtartig die Lokalität!!



 War aber nett in der Sonne ohne Hakle-Feucht



Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> An der Stelle Deiner Fallsucht werde ich ein Hinweisschild für Dich Aufstellen...oder ein Denkmal *grins* 2mal die gleiche Suppe!?


Ob das hilft


Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Handball war übrigens ...*******... in der Halle waren lauschige gefühlte 80°C und ich war angeplättet.


 Wenn die Mannschaft ruft...


----------



## bauernman (2. April 2011)

@G-K-R bist du villeicht morgen rund um den Tosmar unterwegs??
und könntest mir paar nette Trails zeigen??
mfg bauernman


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. April 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Danke für den isotonischen durstlöscher, 1400hm auf der uhr und flow on a sofa nice time, nice guys


Gerne
Welldone ! Prepare for mission

LG, G-K-R

Immerhin 3 Punkte und richtige Buchstaben an Ort u. Stelle


----------



## bauernman (2. April 2011)

@GKR bist du morgen am Tosmar unterwegs und hättest Zeit und Lust mir ein paar nette Trails zu zeigen??
mfg bauernman


----------



## bauernman (2. April 2011)

ach und bevor ichs vergesse wer hat denn den Trail von der Kupferschmiede zur Waldquelle runter so schön ausgebaut war es einer von euch??
...mhm irgengwie is mtbnews grad ein bisschen komisch sry das er es manchmal zweimal postet


----------



## Ripgid (2. April 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @Ripgid
> 
> Danke dir nochmal fürs scouting.
> Nachdem du weg warst und ich nach meinem Telefonat doch noch ein bißchen Zeit hatte, bin ich, angespornt von der langen Strichliste von bestimmten MTBlern, nochmals zum Gipfelkreuz um ein zweiten Eintrag zu machen.
> ...



kein ding,
das war dann nicht dein zweiter Gipfelkreuz-strich, sondern der dritte (heute), beim 2ten war ich ja noch vorbei als wir von hinten rum den Tosmar erklommen haben...

das mit dem dämpfer ist mir auch schon passiert, blödes gefühl


----------



## bauernman (2. April 2011)

morgen jemand gegen Mittag am GK??


----------



## bauernman (2. April 2011)

also gegen 14Uhr??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. April 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Harvester (3. April 2011)

Kein Wunder das Jimmi geplättet war; was fährt er auch mit dem bleischweren weissen Bike......


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. April 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das Jimmi geplättet war; was fährt er auch mit dem bleischweren weissen Bike......



Hey hey hey... vorsichtig mit den Äußerungen! Das Rad ist verdammt leicht, die Pedalen versauen die Bilanz! 
Günther und Pfädchen... unsere Runde war sapperlotsfein wie ich finde!!


----------



## instinctless (3. April 2011)

manchmal hilft es auch ein posting zu editieren 


bauernman schrieb:


> also gegen 14Uhr??





Gesendet von meiner Steintafel


----------



## instinctless (3. April 2011)

da is nix ausgebaut,da wurden lediglich drei mini kicker hingeschippt um nen bissel mehr flow rein zu bringen. zwei davon sind schon recht alt.

@ripgid waren um eins am gk,um zwei unten am fh parkplatz und haben dort auf euch gewartet. sind dann wieder zum gk und den kamm Richtung diekholzen runter 



bauernman schrieb:


> ach und bevor ichs vergesse wer hat denn den Trail von der Kupferschmiede zur Waldquelle runter so schön ausgebaut war es einer von euch??
> ...mhm irgengwie is mtbnews grad ein bisschen komisch sry das er es manchmal zweimal postet





Gesendet von meiner Steintafel


----------



## Ripgid (3. April 2011)

Sehr komisch. Dann haben wir uns wohl eiskalt verpasst. Haben noch bis ~ 5 nach 2 dort unten gewartet und sind dann hoch gefahren.hatte auch noch versucht dich anzurufen. Wir sind ebenfalls den kammtrail runter gebürstet..

Oder lebst du in einer parallel-Welt? :-D



instinctless schrieb:


> da is nix ausgebaut,da wurden lediglich drei mini kicker hingeschippt um nen bissel mehr flow rein zu bringen. zwei davon sind schon recht alt.
> 
> @ripgid waren um eins am gk,um zwei unten am fh parkplatz und haben dort auf euch gewartet. sind dann wieder zum gk und den kamm Richtung diekholzen runter
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. April 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Gute Nacht



Guten morgen allerseits 

wo ist der Puls wenn der HAC keinen anzeigt, hier  wird geholfen


----------



## instinctless (3. April 2011)

ihr ward auch noch gesehen.
wir waren zu fünft oben am gk und sind nacheinander den kamm richtung diekholzen runter. als wir untem am bäcker waren meinte der der als letztes losgefahren ist das da gerade jemand mit cappi und roten mtb hochkam xD.
naja war trotzdem nen lustiger tag gestern.



Ripgid schrieb:


> Sehr komisch. Dann haben wir uns wohl eiskalt verpasst. Haben noch bis ~ 5 nach 2 dort unten gewartet und sind dann hoch gefahren.hatte auch noch versucht dich anzurufen. Wir sind ebenfalls den kammtrail runter gebürstet..
> 
> Oder lebst du in einer parallel-Welt? :-D


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. April 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> manchmal hilft es auch ein posting zu editieren



Salve!

RICHTIG!
...und ab und zu mal hier reinschauen und aufmerksam lesen

LG, G-K-R


----------



## bauernman (3. April 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> da is nix ausgebaut,da wurden lediglich drei mini kicker hingeschippt um nen bissel mehr flow rein zu bringen. zwei davon sind schon recht alt.
> 
> @ripgid waren um eins am gk,um zwei unten am fh parkplatz und haben dort auf euch gewartet. sind dann wieder zum gk und den kamm Richtung diekholzen runter
> 
> ...


also bin gestern den trail gefahren und da hat jeman mitten auf den Weg einen nneuen Kicker hinzugefügt hatte bei der ersten Fahrt garnicht da mit einem gerechnet


----------



## Ripgid (3. April 2011)

Ah, ja doch die Gruppe haben wir gesehen. Uns fehlte aber die Atemluft um lautstark zu schreien 

lass mich raten; dein handy haste im auto gelassen? 



instinctless schrieb:


> ihr ward auch noch gesehen.
> wir waren zu fünft oben am gk und sind nacheinander den kamm richtung diekholzen runter. als wir untem am bäcker waren meinte der der als letztes losgefahren ist das da gerade jemand mit cappi und roten mtb hochkam xD.
> naja war trotzdem nen lustiger tag gestern.


----------



## bauernman (3. April 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> RICHTIG!
> ...und ab und zu mal hier reinschauen und aufmerksam lesen
> ...


ja sry aber in letzter Zeit funktioniert das alles nicht so mit dem Internet aufm Dorf
mfg bauenrman


----------



## bauernman (4. April 2011)

hey wollt mal fragen ob jemand MTB Gruppen kennt wo man sich mal für Touren anschließen kann..da ich noch Nachwuchsfahrer bin wollt ich mal wissen wo ich mich denn mal anschließen könnte??
wäre nett wenn mir einer zurück schreiben würde 
mfg bauernman


----------



## buggy65 (4. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

dies wird heute mein zweiter Versuch. Mein erster, vor einigen Wochen ist leider ganz ohne jegliche Resonanz verpufft . Vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal.
Ich komme aus Sibbesse und fahre seit etwa zwei Jahren MTB immer allein (mangels bikenden Freundeskreis) und fast immer die mir bekannten Strecken.
Würde gern mal neue Touren kennenlernen und wenn es Euch passt auch mal einer Gruppe anschließen.

Hoffe meine Vorstellung wird diesmal registriert.

Grüße aus Sibbesse

PS: Kann mir vielleicht jemand Infos zum Garmin Edge 800 geben (evtl. Anschaffung geplant oder gibts bessere Alternativen für 319,- Euro?)


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. April 2011)

Willkommen hier 
Bzgl. dem Fahren in der Gruppe kannst du ja einfach hier schauen, wann was geht. Hängt ja auch immer davon ab, was du fährst. Hier ist ja so gut wie alles vertreten: Downhiller ohne jegliche Kondition, gemütliche Tourenfahrer, CC-Racer.
Falls du dich irgendwo in der mittleren bis letztern Kategorie ansiedeln würdest, könnte ich dir die Elan Runde (siehe einige Posts zuvor) empfehlen.


----------



## Ripgid (4. April 2011)

@bauernman & buggy65
schließt euch doch mal der Elantruppe an. Die startet dieses jahr ab dem 12.04 und dann jede woche dienstag. Ist eine gute Möglichkeit die Trails in und um Hildesheim kennen zu lernen und Leistungsmäßigkeit wird auch jeder dort aufgenommen... Kontakte lassen sich da auch recht einfach knüpfen. Werde  dort auch mitfahren, wenn es zeitlich passt. Erkennungsmerkmal: roter Fahrradrahmen.. Und wer mich im Wald trifft, einfach mal lautstark brüllen oder nen Stock in die Speichen schmeissen ;-)

Alternativ schreibt' doch einfach mal die Gestalten die hier so im Thread rumgeistern per PN an. Wohnort steht ja bei den meisten im Profil (Tipp: daraus kann man zumindest auf die Hausrunden schließen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradheini (4. April 2011)

buggy65 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> dies wird heute mein zweiter Versuch. Mein erster, vor einigen Wochen ist leider ganz ohne jegliche Resonanz verpufft . Vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal.
> Ich komme aus Sibbesse und fahre seit etwa zwei Jahren MTB immer allein (mangels bikenden Freundeskreis) und fast immer die mir bekannten Strecken.
> ...



also einfach mal am WE wenns wetter taugt am tosmar rumtreiben und vorher den thread hier aufsuchen.
das mitm treffen klappt wohl sonst gut. wobei wir uns letztes WE wohl astrein verpassten  ... also die die sich treffen wollten... biker waren da trotzdem.... und alle sehr nett


----------



## fahrradheini (4. April 2011)

doppelpost ... iwie rall ich das nich  wollt nen vertipper ändern und da war mein post zweimal da 0o


----------



## JesKacz (5. April 2011)

buggy65 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> dies wird heute mein zweiter Versuch. Mein erster, vor einigen Wochen ist leider ganz ohne jegliche Resonanz verpufft . Vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal.
> Ich komme aus Sibbesse und fahre seit etwa zwei Jahren MTB immer allein (mangels bikenden Freundeskreis) und fast immer die mir bekannten Strecken.
> ...


 
Moin!

Ich denke mal da Du aus Sibbesse kommst, kennst Du Dich am Tosmer/Griesberg aus?

Ich kann Dir gerne mal ein bisschen den Knebelberg/Vorholz zeigen. Alles von der Tohnkuhle bis zur Börde. Da gibt es ein paar nette Trails und Anstiege.

Ich bin z.B. morgen Nachmittag dort unterwegs.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. April 2011)

Jochens-Plan:
17.04.2011	09:45	Bad- Harzburder Bike  	MTB Marathon	Bad Harzburg

5	Runden	9:45 Uhr	- 85 km	ca. 2745hm	Harzcupwertung
3	Runden	10:00 Uhr	- 51 km	ca. 1647hm	Harzcupwertung

noch ein Harzbruder Interesse?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. April 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Jochens-Plan:
> 17.04.2011	09:45	Bad- Harzburder Bike  	MTB Marathon	Bad Harzburg
> 
> 5	Runden	9:45 Uhr	- 85 km	ca. 2745hm	Harzcupwertung
> ...


Salve! 
Na das ist mal eine Ansage: 85 km und 2745hm am 17.04.....
Schöne Saisonvorbereitung
LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. April 2011)

Da werden die Defizite schonungslos aufgedeckt, und bei unserere bestechenden Frühform kommt da einiges zusammen.


----------



## Ripgid (5. April 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Ich bin z.B. morgen Nachmittag dort unterwegs.



da würde ich mich euch anschließen, sofern es zeit- und wettertechnisch passt. Wo und wann ist Start? Hätte auch ne kleine hausrunde mit min. 60% singletrail-anteil zu bieten (10km in ~42min und 130 hömmes)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. April 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Da werden die Defizite schonungslos aufgedeckt, und bei unserere bestechenden Frühform kommt da einiges zusammen.


LOL, ick schmeiss mich wech

LOL, G-K-R


----------



## JesKacz (5. April 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> da würde ich mich euch anschließen, sofern es zeit- und wettertechnisch passt. Wo und wann ist Start? Hätte auch ne kleine hausrunde mit min. 60% singletrail-anteil zu bieten (10km in ~42min und 130 hömmes)


 
Ich würde so gegen 16.45h startklar sein.

Wir könnten uns z.B. auf dem Panoramaweg am "Ende" von Itzum treffen oder an der Jahnswiese?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (5. April 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Ich würde so gegen 16.45h startklar sein.
> 
> Wir könnten uns z.B. auf dem Panoramaweg am "Ende" von Itzum treffen oder an der Jahnswiese?!



Lass uns um 17 Uhr dort oben am Ende des Neubaugebietes hohe Rode treffen. Dort wo der schotterweg gen Waldrand führt. Wäre ja schön wenn das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## JesKacz (5. April 2011)

Jo so machen wir das. Es sollen 21 Grad und ein Niederschlagsrisiko von ca. 30% sein. Hoffen wir mal auf die 60%.
Ich schicke Dir meine Handynummer per PN.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. April 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> LOL, ick schmeiss mich wech
> 
> LOL, G-K-R



Greade passend Achilles' Verse

heute noch Tosmar?


----------



## bauernman (5. April 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @bauernman & buggy65
> schließt euch doch mal der Elantruppe an. Die startet dieses jahr ab dem 12.04 und dann jede woche dienstag. Ist eine gute Möglichkeit die Trails in und um Hildesheim kennen zu lernen und Leistungsmäßigkeit wird auch jeder dort aufgenommen... Kontakte lassen sich da auch recht einfach knüpfen. Werde  dort auch mitfahren, wenn es zeitlich passt. Erkennungsmerkmal: roter Fahrradrahmen.. Und wer mich im Wald trifft, einfach mal lautstark brüllen oder nen Stock in die Speichen schmeissen ;-)
> 
> Alternativ schreibt' doch einfach mal die Gestalten die hier so im Thread rumgeistern per PN an. Wohnort steht ja bei den meisten im Profil (Tipp: daraus kann man zumindest auf die Hausrunden schließen)


ist es denn immer die gleiche Strecke oder werden immer wieder andere Strecken gefahren, weil wäre sonst auf die Dauer langweilig und das ich ja noch Nachwuchsfahrer bin ist auch kein Problem??...das mit dem Stock in die Speichen werfen lassen wir glaube ich lieber mal das wäre echt zu mies
mfg mathis 
PS:wäre dann dabei


----------



## buggy65 (5. April 2011)

Na geht doch!

Danke für die Begrüßung!

@Ripgid
Elanetten-Runde werde ich bei passender Gelegenheit sicherlich öfter mal wahrnehmen.

@JesKacz
So ist es (Tosmar). Auf Dein Angebot (Vorholz etc.) werde ich gern zurückkommen.

@Alle anderen
Danke für die Tipps und Angebote, werde mich melden. Ich denke ich habe den einen oder anderen von Euch auch schon unbekannterweise gesehen aber man begegnet sich ja meist nur. Das wird sich jetzt ändern. Ich bin übrigens relativ einfach an meinem Centurion Backfire mit seitlich angelenkten LRS-Dämpfer zu erkennen (sowas fährt hier sonst glaube ich keiner). Damit erklärt sich auch schon etwas mein Einsatzgebiet (würde vermuten CC und Tour).


----------



## bauernman (5. April 2011)

buggy65 schrieb:


> Na geht doch!
> 
> Danke für die Begrüßung!
> 
> ...


also ab frühestens Freitag wird man mich auf dem Tosmar auch wieder sehen aber dann nichtmehr mitm Giant sondern mit nem neuen Focus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buggy65 (5. April 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> also ab frühestens Freitag wird man mich auf dem Tosmar auch wieder sehen aber dann nichtmehr mitm Giant sondern mit nem neuen Focus



Vorfreude ist doch die schönste. Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. April 2011)

So Kontrollfahrt erledigt, der Forst hat für 3 Monate fertig und auch sonst keiner im Westen unterwegs 
Morgen erstmal eine Westkamm Runde, Stolperstellen beseitigen, aktive Begleitung?
Dann wird die bestechende Frühform ruckartig verbessert und als Team, Senil III, könnte wir als unbezwingbar starten... 
alles weitere schaun wr mal


----------



## fahrradheini (5. April 2011)

wenns wetter taugt werd ich samstag wohl auch zum tosmar hochschieben^^
aber ohne grosse runden....eher trails runner und wieder hoch(schieben) 
kondition is ein fremdwort für mich..... mir reichts wenn die kiste fein nen berg runnerollt


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. April 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> So Kontrollfahrt erledigt, der Forst hat für 3 Monate fertig und auch sonst keiner im Westen unterwegs
> Morgen erstmal eine Westkamm Runde, Stolperstellen beseitigen, aktive Begleitung?
> Dann wird die bestechende Frühform ruckartig verbessert und als Team, Senil III, könnte wir als unbezwingbar starten...
> alles weitere schaun wr mal


Salve! 
Aber Hallo, Keiner unterwegs Wir haben Dich doch heute vor uns hergetrieben auf den Westtrails, ja, genau, wo die Harvester waren...
Gib es zu, Du hast doch schon unseren Atem gespürt
Aufräumen würde ich erst wenn die Holzmacher weg sind
Mal schau wg. Begleitung, ich wollte doch morgen was, aber was?
Senil III grüßt jemanden, aber wenn
G-K-R


----------



## JesKacz (6. April 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Jo so machen wir das. Es sollen 21 Grad und ein Niederschlagsrisiko von ca. *30%* sein. Hoffen wir mal auf die *60%*.
> Ich schicke Dir meine Handynummer per PN.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. April 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


>



S.......... ist der erste Weg zur.........Tosmarhöhe

Im Westen nichts Neues! Viel Spaß im Osten

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Ripgid (6. April 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


>



Habe bewusst beide Augen fest zugedrückt.. Hoffentlich bessert sich die Wetterlage noch etwas; gestern waren die Trails noch gut angefeuchtet.

@fahrradheini
Ist deine Beule wieder verheilt? Wollte meinen Pudel am woende auch mal wieder dort ausführen. Das erste mal für dieses Jahr (ohne schnee&eis)


----------



## fahrradheini (6. April 2011)

ripgid .... jo das ding ist wieder weg. instinctless war so nett und borgte mir dann auch schoner. nun kann ich mir die pedalen getrost vor die haxen kloppen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. April 2011)

Wetter sieht gut aus! 

tief im Westähähän


----------



## JesKacz (6. April 2011)

Danke Günther!

Da steht 0% Regenschangse also beliben ja noch.. ach lassen wir das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (6. April 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Ah, ja doch die Gruppe haben wir gesehen. Uns fehlte aber die Atemluft um lautstark zu schreien
> 
> lass mich raten; dein handy haste im auto gelassen?



nicht direkt. bin diesmal von hildesheim aus gestartet und hatte es bei nem kollegen liegen lassen. dumm gelaufen xD


----------



## instinctless (6. April 2011)

der querbaum im canyon....
ich würde mich bereit erklären da aktiv was zu unternehmen.
zu sägen wäre eine variante aber ich finde da der baum da schon so schön liegt könnte man auch nen kicker draus machen.
ich hab jetzt leider nicht mehr die genaue höhe vor augen aber zur not schippt man halt ne landung dahinter.
falls es auf sägerei hinaus läuft, ich würde sägen, bräuchte nur entsprechendes werkzeug. gern auch mit ner kettensäge, falls jemand sowas besitzt


----------



## Ripgid (6. April 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> der querbaum im canyon....
> ich würde mich bereit erklären da aktiv was zu unternehmen.
> zu sägen wäre eine variante aber ich finde da der baum da schon so schön liegt könnte man auch nen kicker draus machen.
> ich hab jetzt leider nicht mehr die genaue höhe vor augen aber zur not schippt man halt ne landung dahinter.
> falls es auf sägerei hinaus läuft, ich würde sägen, bräuchte nur entsprechendes werkzeug. gern auch mit ner kettensäge, falls jemand sowas besitzt



will nicht lügen aber so um die 70-80cm hatte der schon... genug anlauf wäre ja vorhanden..







Find ich an der Stelle aber etwas zu krass. Den sieht ja jeder, der dort oben vorbeiläuft. Würde mal prognostizieren dass der keine 4 Wochen lang existiert; und dafür lohnt die Arbeit nicht..


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (6. April 2011)

Baum klein machen und rechts an die Seite einen Kicker bastel, den man nicht direkt sieht. Wäre beim Basteln dabei.
Allgemein könnte der Canyontrail wieder etwas auf Vordermann gebracht werden.


----------



## bauernman (6. April 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> will nicht lügen aber so um die 70-80cm hatte der schon... genug anlauf wäre ja vorhanden..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ach der Baum der leigt da aufjedenfall schon länger als 4Wochen also ich meine der ist irgendwann im Januar umgekippt durch den vielen Schnee


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. April 2011)

Salve!
@bauernman  @bauernfreak
Ihr habt es doch nicht so weit und eine Säge habt Ihr doch auch
Macht doch mal zwei Schnitte
LG, G-K-R


----------



## bauernman (6. April 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Ihr habt es doch nicht so weit und eine Säge habt Ihr doch auch
> Macht doch mal zwei Schnitte
> LG, G-K-R


ok könnte ich und bauernfreak wirklich mal machen vielleicht Sonntag sehr früh da ist dann noch nix los...denke mal bis Montag wird der baum für euch alle beseitigt sein
mfg bauernman


----------



## Ripgid (6. April 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> ok könnte ich und bauernfreak wirklich mal machen vielleicht Sonntag sehr früh da ist dann noch nix los...denke mal bis Montag wird der baum für euch alle beseitigt sein
> mfg bauernman



Bis dahin ist der Baum schon weg 
Ein bisschen Trailpflege sollte man schon betreiben, wenn der Förster es schon nicht macht


----------



## bauernman (6. April 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Bis dahin ist der Baum schon weg
> Ein bisschen Trailpflege sollte man schon betreiben, wenn der Förster es schon nicht macht


na gut wenn du meinst würde ja schon eher machen wenn die Zeit dafür da wäre naja vielleicht freitag wenn er bis dahin nicht auch schon weg ist
aber samstag geht gar nicht da bin ich auf Fischjagd dieses Jahr das erste mal wieder und das kann man wegen einem Baum nicht verschieben
aber wenn ich ein Fisch fange bringe ich euch einen mit
mfg bauernman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (6. April 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Bis dahin ist der Baum schon weg
> Ein bisschen Trailpflege sollte man schon betreiben, wenn der Förster es schon nicht macht


Salve!
Der legitime Nachfolger von EA und seiner Säge
Sehr schöne Tour übrigens, THX for scouting, das Galgenberger-Börde-Wasser geht natürlich auf mich, ich vergaß das zu erwähnen
LG, G-K-R

@JesKacz Schönes CANYON


----------



## JesKacz (7. April 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Der legitime Nachfolger von EA und seiner Säge
> Sehr schöne Tour übrigens, THX for scouting, das Galgenberger-Börde-Wasser geht natürlich auf mich, ich vergaß das zu erwähnen
> LG, G-K-R


 
Fand die Runde auch nett. Ich bin auf dem Rückweg noch zum Brockenblick und dann nochmal und dann... habe ich mich noch von einem Badser überholen lassen und dann bin ich geknickt nach Hause. 



Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> @JesKacz Schönes CANYON


 
Danke

@Ripgid Als Dein Anwalt empfehle ich Dir: http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tk/m-1/g-1/n1/c1/s32/d1/k1/Startseite.html?query=&mfgID=-1&groupID=920&btn_submit1=Suche+starten......


----------



## Ripgid (7. April 2011)

war definitiv ne schöne runde gestern.

@Jesco
Ja, du/ihr habt ja recht.. Werde mir heute noch einen bestellen...


----------



## instinctless (7. April 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Fand die Runde auch nett. Ich bin auf dem Rückweg noch zum Brockenblick und dann nochmal und dann... habe ich mich noch von einem Badser überholen lassen und dann bin ich geknickt nach Hause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hrhr brauch ich auch noch unbedingt xD


----------



## instinctless (7. April 2011)

also mein vorschlag sähe so aus






ich denke bevor man großartig erde bewegt um nen rampe zu schaffen könnte man aus teilen des weggesägten baumes ne northshore rampe hinschrauben. sollte mit ner hand voll leuten kurzfristig umsetzbar sein.


----------



## fahrradheini (7. April 2011)

wie soll es hinter dem baum weitergehen? northshore weiter bissl abfallend und nen kleiner drop? oder direkt ne landung hinter?
bin nur neugierig.... ich werde dann eh links daneben lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (7. April 2011)

das ist mir prinzipiell egal.
kommt auf die motivation der waldarbeiter und das vorhandene baumaterial an


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. April 2011)

Günther das is es
Auch dieses Jahr ...Wieder ein Rennen der Spitzenklasse.
Kondition  die erprobte + bestechende Frühform und Technik  VW-Wischerfedergetuneterkettenspanner 
Auf der 51km Runde Teamwertung möglich 4 Fahrer die drei besten Zeiten addiert ....= Siegerteam
Neu auch auf der 51km und 17km Strecke  Ü50 Wertung !!

wir sollten Jürgen überzeugen, dann sind wir unabsteigbar und haben das Ding so gut wie fast im Sack


----------



## fahrradheini (7. April 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> das ist mir prinzipiell egal.
> kommt auf die motivation der waldarbeiter und das vorhandene baumaterial an



jo... ok.... schauen wir mal ob wir im wald noch nen bissl holz finden eventuell


----------



## oxysept (7. April 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> ich denke bevor man großartig erde bewegt um nen rampe zu schaffen könnte man aus teilen des weggesägten baumes ne northshore rampe hinschrauben. sollte mit ner hand voll leuten kurzfristig umsetzbar sein.



Am besten ihr haut mal einen Waldarbeiter, den zuständigen Revierförster oder Waldbesitzer an und fragt ob ihr die Fichte zersägen dürft und für eine Rampe etc. Teile des Stammes verwenden könnt.
Ist ja möglich, dass der untere Stammteil noch verkauft werden soll (wenn auch unwahrscheinlich).
Der Förster freut sich bestimmt, wenn ihr ihn bzw. die Forstwirte daraufhin weißt, dass der Weg blockiert ist und ihnen dann eventuell sogar die Arbeit abnehmt ; also fragt ruhig.

Ist am Wochenende wer in der Alfelder-Gegend unterwegs und hat Lust auf eine Tour (30-50km)? Wetter soll ja gut werden !?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. April 2011)

Revierförster: Sie wissen, daß das hier ein Naturschutzgebiet ist! 
jouh, (luftnot, gehirn hat O² mangel) die wege und Pädken pflege ich seit ca. 20 Jahren
Revierförster:  gute fahrt noch!


----------



## instinctless (7. April 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Am besten ihr haut mal einen Waldarbeiter, den zuständigen Revierförster oder Waldbesitzer an und fragt ob ihr die Fichte zersägen dürft und für eine Rampe etc. Teile des Stammes verwenden könnt.
> Ist ja möglich, dass der untere Stammteil noch verkauft werden soll (wenn auch unwahrscheinlich).
> Der Förster freut sich bestimmt, wenn ihr ihn bzw. die Forstwirte daraufhin weißt, dass der Weg blockiert ist und ihnen dann eventuell sogar die Arbeit abnehmt ; also fragt ruhig.
> 
> Ist am Wochenende wer in der Alfelder-Gegend unterwegs und hat Lust auf eine Tour (30-50km)? Wetter soll ja gut werden !?



Die Idee ist natürlich gut aber da das kein offizieller Weg ist wirds den Förster auch nicht jucken das da nen Baum mitten im Wald liegt.Er wird eher sagen das wir mit den Bikes abseits der offiziellen Wege nichts zu suchen haben.


----------



## bauernman (7. April 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Am besten ihr haut mal einen Waldarbeiter, den zuständigen Revierförster oder Waldbesitzer an und fragt ob ihr die Fichte zersägen dürft und für eine Rampe etc. Teile des Stammes verwenden könnt.
> Ist ja möglich, dass der untere Stammteil noch verkauft werden soll (wenn auch unwahrscheinlich).
> Der Förster freut sich bestimmt, wenn ihr ihn bzw. die Forstwirte daraufhin weißt, dass der Weg blockiert ist und ihnen dann eventuell sogar die Arbeit abnehmt ; also fragt ruhig.
> 
> Ist am Wochenende wer in der Alfelder-Gegend unterwegs und hat Lust auf eine Tour (30-50km)? Wetter soll ja gut werden !?


hatte ich schon mal gefragt der hält von solchen vorhaben ganrnix deswegen ham se den Double am Tosmar dann auch weg gerissen
von daher glaube ich nit das das so gut ist dewswegen das alles lieber schön illegal machen so das es die meisten nicht mitbekomm
aber bei einem NorthShore Element wäre ich aufjedenfall dabei
mfg bauernman


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. April 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Die Idee ist natürlich gut aber da das kein offizieller Weg ist wirds den Förster auch nicht jucken das da nen Baum mitten im Wald liegt.Er wird eher sagen das wir mit den Bikes abseits der offiziellen Wege nichts zu suchen haben.



es ist ein kartierter Wanderweg: Roter Punkt auf weissem Grund, SF-Petze


----------



## bauernman (7. April 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> es ist ein kartierter Wanderweg: Roter Punkt auf weissem Grund, SF-Petze


ich glaube er meinte mit kein offielzieller Weg ein Pfad und ein offiezieller Wanderweg ist dann ein Forstweg
also glaube ich


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. April 2011)

guckst du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (8. April 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Am besten ihr haut mal einen Waldarbeiter, den zuständigen Revierförster oder Waldbesitzer an und fragt ob ihr die Fichte zersägen dürft und für eine Rampe etc. Teile des Stammes verwenden könnt.
> Ist ja möglich, dass der untere Stammteil noch verkauft werden soll (wenn auch unwahrscheinlich).
> Der Förster freut sich bestimmt, wenn ihr ihn bzw. die Forstwirte daraufhin weißt, dass der Weg blockiert ist und ihnen dann eventuell sogar die Arbeit abnehmt ; also fragt ruhig.
> 
> Ist am Wochenende wer in der Alfelder-Gegend unterwegs und hat Lust auf eine Tour (30-50km)? Wetter soll ja gut werden !?



heute evtl. den unteren teil des neuen trails frei haken, morgen dann mit michel da biken. kannst ja mal bei deiner tour vorbei schauen.
den oberen Teil hat Daniel schon frei gemacht mit ca 2 drops, lässt sich gut fahren.


----------



## trixter78 (8. April 2011)

Bin von morgen mittag bis übermorgen nicht da. Wird bei mir also nix mit der Tour. Wenn ich es schaffe, schaue ich nachher mal bei dem GK vorbei.


----------



## oxysept (8. April 2011)

Ich glaube der Hils oder die Sieben-Berge brauchen auch dringend ein GK.
So ein GK scheint ja ein richtiger Bike(r)-Magnet zu sein - und praktisch sind die Teile auch noch :
(Foto geklaut bei Kettensau hier aus dem Forum.)


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. April 2011)

wie geil!!


----------



## Ripgid (8. April 2011)

Mädels, er ist Geschichte.. der Drops ist gelutscht. Wir (Masterass und ich) haben den querliegenden Baum weggeschafft..







Wech isser..






Günther, du kannst das Kaminholz abholen, kleinsägen musst du es dir aber selber


----------



## bauernman (8. April 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Mädels, er ist Geschichte.. der Drops ist gelutscht. Wir (Masterass und ich) haben den querliegenden Baum weggeschafft..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey das ist ja mal richtig cool danke dafür
mfg bauernman


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. April 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Mädels, er ist Geschichte.. der Drops ist gelutscht. Wir (Masterass und ich) haben den querliegenden Baum weggeschafft..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salve!
Well done! Prepare for mission

Hatte heute Abend scout-Dienst am Tosmar: ein MTB-fahrender Messegast aus Düsseldorf wollte mal den sagenhaften Tosmartrail unter die Stollen nehmen 


Von wegen: das Holz bitte hinters Haus

LG, G-K-R


----------



## bauernman (9. April 2011)

soo jetzt gleich mal los zu ner Tosmar Runde hehe
vielleicht sieht man sich ja
mfg bauernman


----------



## instinctless (9. April 2011)

toll,nu habt ihr den baum so zersägt das man nix mehr draus bauen kann.



Ripgid schrieb:


> Mädels, er ist Geschichte.. der Drops ist gelutscht. Wir (Masterass und ich) haben den querliegenden Baum weggeschafft..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gesendet von meiner Steintafel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (9. April 2011)

Auch noch Ansprüche stellen


----------



## OrdenKubus (9. April 2011)

Moin Moin!

Als neues Mitglied im Forum und als Hildesheimer wollt ich mal nen Hallo in die Runde werfen.

Ich hab lange pausiert und fang erst wieder mit regelmäßigen Touren an.
Letzten Samstag war es dann soweit, ohne grosse Ortskenntnisse auf´s Bike und bei Diekholzen in den Wald,...lange bergauf, am Söhrer Forsthaus gedreht und am Waldrand zurück... und die Lungenflügel klatschten Beifall...
Klein aber fein, die Tour^^
Hinterher hab ich bei Google Maps gesehen, das ich mich auf
den Tosma-Pfad hochgekämpft habe, allerdings kamen mir insgesamt fünf freundliche Mountainbiker bergab entgegen.... mhpf, das nächste mal fahr ich den Trail auch andersrum, scheint eher die gängige Strecke zu sein?!
Da hier viel über den Tosma-Pfad geschrieben wird, würd ich mich über Touranregungen oder Scouting in der Gegend freuen!

Ansonsten allen Bikern guten Tritt und ne starke Lunge^^


----------



## buggy65 (9. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

morgenfrüh irgendjemand auf dem Kammweg (Tosmar) unterwegs? Ich könnte so zw. 10:00 und 10:15 am GK (Strichliste erweitern) sein oder etwas früher am Hochbehälter oder Sportplatz D.-holzen.

Natürlich auch willkommen von mir. Scouting durch mich leider kaum möglich, bin selbst noch auf der Suche nach neuen Pfaden.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. April 2011)

Willkommen im Forum!
Zum scouten sind hier mehr als genug Leute, da lässt sich sicher was einrichten. Man sieht sich im Wald!


----------



## bauernfreak (9. April 2011)

wer war das Heute alles am GK so gegen 14.15 ???
da saßen 4 oder 5 Leute ??

lg Bauernfreak


----------



## fahrradheini (9. April 2011)

das waren instinctless, speirs1981, jemand der hier nicht angemeldet ist und meine wenigkeit.
ich denke jedenfalls das wir das waren. ihr seid einfach durchgeballert mit dem satz "wir haben ne verabredung"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrunchRyder (10. April 2011)

Ich war da auch mit dabei. Ihr gabt mich bergauf böse stehen lassen  War gestern nett mal nen paar neue Gesichter zu sehen. Beim nächhsten Mal versuch ich mehr Zeit mit zubringen. In der Gruppe macht biken einfach deutlich mehr Spaß 

Gruß David (der heute abend hoffentlich noch Zeit fürs Gipfelkreuz hat)


----------



## Ripgid (10. April 2011)

bauernfreak schrieb:


> wer war das Heute alles am GK so gegen 14.15 ???
> da saßen 4 oder 5 Leute ??
> 
> lg Bauernfreak



einfach mal anhalten und ein gespräch anfangen..


----------



## bauernfreak (10. April 2011)

ja cool ja das waren wir wer meinte von euch das sind ja die Bauern?? 
vllt könne wir ja alle mal zusammen ne tosamr tour hoch zum gk machne 
lg Bauernfreak


----------



## bauernfreak (10. April 2011)

@Ripgid das ging nicht mit dem gespräch ich musste schon um halb 3 in Batze sien und es war shcon 15 nach 2 nächstes mal bestimmt :-D 
lg BAuernfreak


----------



## Harvester (10. April 2011)

ich sag ja, jedem Forumsmember sein Erkennungsmerkmal.....
Halt irgentwas an den Lenker binden, dann weiss man zumindest, das da jemand ausm Forum vor einem steht. Somit beginnt ein Gespräch schon viel schneller.
(und wenn es z.b. ein Stück Stoff in einer einheitlichen Farbe is.....)


----------



## bauernfreak (10. April 2011)

irg wie hast du recht dann wieß man das jemand aus dem forum ist aber ich finde man kann auch mit andern bikern gespräche anfangen oder nicht??


----------



## bauernman (10. April 2011)

na klar kann man das also von bauernfreak und mir ist das Erkennungsmerkmal beide Focus und beide Oranges Euskaltel Trikot
aber ein paar haben so etwas ja auch
ach und wenn jetzt noch jemand Lust zum GK zu strampeln dann sieht man sich


----------



## bauernman (10. April 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Als neues Mitglied im Forum und als Hildesheimer wollt ich mal nen Hallo in die Runde werfen.
> 
> ...


auch ein nettes hallo von mir...zum Tosmar Kammtrail ja nach Diekholzen runter zufahrten ist schöner als hoch und wenn du weitere Strecken kennen lernen willst dann schreib doch einfach mal ein an oder frag in die offene Runde ob jemand zu einem Treffen am GK Zeit hat vielleicht kann man auch mal zusammen die ein oder andere Runde drehen und man lernt von anderen Bikern immer wieder Strecken kennen also einfach mal wehn am GK an sprechen
mfg bauernman
PS:wenn du wehn im orangen Euskaltel Trikot siehst einfach mal Rufen dann kann zu zweit vielleicht weiter fahren


----------



## Ripgid (10. April 2011)

Bitte noch .,..,,,..,.,.,.. Einfügen! Danke!


----------



## bauernman (10. April 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Bitte noch .,..,,,..,.,.,.. Einfügen! Danke!


hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradheini (11. April 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> ich sag ja, jedem Forumsmember sein Erkennungsmerkmal.....
> Halt irgentwas an den Lenker binden, dann weiss man zumindest, das da jemand ausm Forum vor einem steht. Somit beginnt ein Gespräch schon viel schneller.
> (und wenn es z.b. ein Stück Stoff in einer einheitlichen Farbe is.....)



ich fänd nen fuchsschwanz... oder so ne rote lange fahne wie an den puky rädern und so sehr cool


----------



## OrdenKubus (11. April 2011)

Danke für die freundliche Begrüßung und die Tips!
Am WE bin ich leider nicht auf´s Bike gekommen... dafür geht es heute Nachmittag mal wieder los, Wetter sieht ja noch gut aus^^

Mal ne Frage dumm in Raum stell: GK ist die Abkürzung für???
evt GipfelKreutz??? 
Hab auf dem höchsten Punkt bei Tosmar zwar auf nen riesigen Baumstumpf gesessen, aber kein Kreutz gesehen^^ Etwas unterhalb an ner Kreuzung war nur ne Schutzhütte... oder meiner einer war doch am falschen Ort.
Na ja evt sieht man sich heute am späten Nachmittag....

So long, have a nice day^^


----------



## JesKacz (11. April 2011)

GK = *G*ünther *K*ette Rechts...


----------



## OrdenKubus (11. April 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> GK = *G*ünther *K*ette Rechts...




<<< ist jetzt erst recht verwirrt


----------



## jaamaa (11. April 2011)

Bin zwar nicht aus Hi, aber nach der supi Sightseeing-Tour letztes WE dürfte *GK* das hier sein....


----------



## Ripgid (11. April 2011)

GKR = Günther Kette rechts
GK = gipfelkreuz
GB = Gipfelbuch
SF = Soehrer Forsthaus

@GKR&pfädchen
Was vergessen? ihr beide seid doch die abkuerzungs-Spezies


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. April 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> ich sag ja, jedem Forumsmember sein Erkennungsmerkmal.....
> Halt irgentwas an den Lenker binden, dann weiss man zumindest, das da jemand ausm Forum vor einem steht. Somit beginnt ein Gespräch schon viel schneller.
> (und wenn es z.b. ein Stück Stoff in einer einheitlichen Farbe is.....)



Bin für ein Schild am Lenker!!! Mit den Usernamen in großen Blockbuchstaben 
Oder ein Nebelhorn, immer wenn man angehupt wird weiß man... das ist einer aus dem Forum!! Das wäre geil!!

.... den blöden Baum im CT habe ich gestern gesucht!! Dacht schon ich habe einen neuen "geheimen" Trail entdeckt!!
Auf dem MA Trail liegt im oberen Teil noch ein Brocken, den müsste man mit 3-4 Leuten mal zur Seite rollen.


----------



## bauernman (11. April 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> Danke für die freundliche Begrüßung und die Tips!
> Am WE bin ich leider nicht auf´s Bike gekommen... dafür geht es heute Nachmittag mal wieder los, Wetter sieht ja noch gut aus^^
> 
> Mal ne Frage dumm in Raum stell: GK ist die Abkürzung für???
> ...


also GK ist Gipfelkreuz und wenn du an der Schützhütte ein Stück höher fährst dann wirst du das Gipfelkreuz auch noch erobern....
vielleicht sieht man sich ja heut mal werde wohl auch oben sein
mfg bauernman


----------



## instinctless (11. April 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> ich fänd nen fuchsschwanz... oder so ne rote lange fahne wie an den puky rädern und so sehr cool



ich hatte neulich schonmal gepostet das es demnächst kleine tolle folienauskleber von mtb-news geben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (11. April 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> ich hatte neulich schonmal gepostet das es demnächst kleine tolle folienauskleber von mtb-news geben wird.


echt?? das wäre ja mal richtig cool


----------



## OrdenKubus (11. April 2011)

THX @all!!!

dann fehlten mir noch ein paar Meter zu Ziel 

Bald mal auf die Pedale machen und nen neuen Anlauf starten...


----------



## Harvester (11. April 2011)

Wahrscheinlich biste einfach den falschen "Gipfel" hochgefahren. Das GK ist bei der Hütte hoch und nicht Richtung Diekholzen hoch^^

aso: 
DH= Diekholzen
CT= Canyon-Trail (in der Nähe der Schutzhütte Richtung SF= Söhrer Forsthaus )
MT= Masterass-Trail (von wo genau da oben grob Richtung Süden kann ich jetzt nicht sagen)

sonst noch ne Abkürzung?

PS: Aufkleber wäre auch ok. Den müsste man dann aber wohl übers Forum beziehen ergo wieder umständlich. Wenn sich jetzt aber jeder (als Beispiel) einen schmalen Streifen karierten Stoff an den Lenker bindet wäre man zu erkennen und auch jeder Neuling hier könnte sich schnell erkennbar machen. Wie gesagt, is nur ein Beispiel....


----------



## buggy65 (11. April 2011)

DH (nicht mit BH verwechseln) ist auch schon mal aufgetaucht und stand nicht für Downhill sondern für Diekholzen.

Gut's Nächtle


----------



## buggy65 (11. April 2011)

Mist da kam mir jemand während des schreibens zuvor


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. April 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Bin für ein Schild am Lenker!!! Mit den Usernamen in großen Blockbuchstaben
> Oder ein Nebelhorn, immer wenn man angehupt wird weiß man... das ist einer aus dem Forum!! Das wäre geil!!
> 
> .... den blöden Baum im CT habe ich gestern gesucht!! Dacht schon ich habe einen neuen "geheimen" Trail entdeckt!!
> Auf dem MA Trail liegt im oberen Teil noch ein Brocken, den müsste man mit 3-4 Leuten mal zur Seite rollen.



Blaulicht am Helm oder flacker LED, bei Nachtfahrten wären z.B. auch gut.

pipalapup MA Trail: rechts vor dem "Brocken" gibt es eine geniale Variante zum rüber hoppen (auf dinglisch: Sidekick mit Megakicker)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JesKacz (12. April 2011)

Hat jemand was von Jochen gehört? Startet seine Runde heute oder ist das Wetter zu unbeständig?


----------



## bauernman (12. April 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Hat jemand was von Jochen gehört? Startet seine Runde heute oder ist das Wetter zu unbeständig?


das ist doch der von der Elan Runde oder??
wenn ich es schaffe werde ich heut mit dem bauernfreak mal vorbei schauen
aber muss mal sehen weil muss gleich erstmal zu Stadler da mein neues Bike schon die ersten Fehler hat
mfg bauernman


----------



## JesKacz (12. April 2011)

Ja genau, das ist die Elan Runde.


----------



## OrdenKubus (12. April 2011)

THX!!! hab mir die HI-MTB-Abk.-Liste versucht einzuprägen 

Das GK hab ich gestern erklommen^^

@bauerman und bauernfreak 
cooler Trail! Gerne mal wieder!

Schade wollte auch heute zur Elan-Runde vorbeischauen, aber nachdem es mich gestern bei voller Fahrt über´n Lenker gehebelt hat (Sch.... Methode zum absteigen -.-), muss ich verletzungsbedingt ne kleine Auszeit nehmen.


----------



## bauernman (12. April 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> THX!!! hab mir die HI-MTB-Abk.-Liste versucht einzuprägen
> 
> Das GK hab ich gestern erklommen^^
> 
> ...


ohhh das aber nicht gut war das als du mit uns gefahren bist das kunstvolle absteigen weil dann hab ich es nicht mitbekomm ??
mfg bauernman


----------



## fahrradheini (12. April 2011)

wir haben uns neulich zum griesberg hochgequält(geschoben ) ...  dort is nen trail der rockt fett... keine sprünge oder so, aber fett geschwindigkeit  .... machte richtig bock... iwo mitten auf der strecke is ne fette schlammkuhle.. die hab ich voll volley genommen... man hat das gerotzt in alle richtungen meterweit  ... geht vom fernsehturm in richtung maiental runner. wenn mir samstag nix dazwischen kommt hack ich da nochmal runner.................................. nachdem ich hochgeschoben hab


----------



## Ripgid (12. April 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> wir haben uns neulich zum griesberg hochgequält(geschoben ) ...  dort is nen trail der rockt fett... keine sprünge oder so, aber fett geschwindigkeit  .... machte richtig bock... iwo mitten auf der strecke is ne fette schlammkuhle.. die hab ich voll volley genommen... man hat das gerotzt in alle richtungen meterweit  ... geht vom fernsehturm in richtung maiental runner. wenn mir samstag nix dazwischen kommt hack ich da nochmal runner.................................. nachdem ich hochgeschoben hab



den wollte ich mir demnächst auch mal ansehen, da ja jeder hier davon schwärmt..


----------



## fahrradheini (12. April 2011)

also wenn der trial mal ein wenig eingefahren is das man ne anständige line sieht is das echt nen burner.... so is es nen bissl tricky dem weg zu folgen. aber ich hätte auch nen scout der das ding recht gut kennt. nur.... da hochquälen is echt hammerhart  ..... man war ich schnell als es abwärts ging.... hab zum teil echt den angstbremser gemacht(fein schleifen lassen *g) das letzte drittel is waldautobahn leider, aber rockt auch^^ 

wir sind sonntag vom galgenberg aus gestartet quasi... brockenblick da hinten dann runner zur raststätte hildesheimer börde(geiler schneller trail) von dort richtung heinde auffer strasse weiter nach badse dort aufn griesberg und wieder richtung heimwärts entspannt aufm radweg ganz regulär... is ne tolle runde


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. April 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> wir haben uns neulich zum griesberg hochgequält(geschoben ) ...  dort is nen trail der rockt fett... keine sprünge oder so, aber fett geschwindigkeit  .... machte richtig bock... iwo mitten auf der strecke is ne fette schlammkuhle.. die hab ich voll volley genommen... man hat das gerotzt in alle richtungen meterweit  ... geht vom fernsehturm in richtung maiental runner. wenn mir samstag nix dazwischen kommt hack ich da nochmal runner.................................. nachdem ich hochgeschoben hab



Hast du den ganzen Modder verspritzt? Sofort wieder auffüllen!
Das ist Günther seine Suhle! 

"das letzte drittel is waldautobahn leider, " ist es nicht, nach dem Hochsitz auf der Forststraße sofort wieder rechts ab WW "Maiental" 
(is dr megaburrrnä, ne)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. April 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Hast du den ganzen Modder verspritzt? Sofort wieder auffüllen!
> Das ist Günther seine Suhle!
> 
> "das letzte drittel is waldautobahn leider, " ist es nicht, nach dem Hochsitz auf der Forststraße sofort wieder rechts ab WW "Maiental"
> (is dr megaburrrnä, ne)


Salve!
Finger weg von meiner Fangopackung XXL
Da steht auch ein entsprechendes Schild vom Schilderdienst Bayerlein
...sofort wieder Rechts...von wegen: 500m weiter, dann links auf den super-smooth-flow-Wohlfühl-trail down to Zeche
Deiner ist was zum Holz lesen Da muß Du erstmal Trailpflege treiben, wie auch in Deinem Revier Dat war ja garnix gestern mit der Elannetten-Runde! Da liegt ja alles auf Deinen trails nur kein flow
OK, ick kann kein bunny-hopp That makes the difference

LG, G-Reifen-platt-am-Boden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. April 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Finger weg von meiner Fangopackung XXL
> Da steht auch ein entsprechendes Schild vom Schilderdienst Bayerlein
> ...sofort wieder Rechts...von wegen: 500m weiter, dann links auf den super-smooth-flow-Wohlfühl-trail down to Zeche
> ...



Die Schilder liegen noch in der Lade!!! 
Jau, gleich wieder rechts! ACHTUNG!!! Genau hier sollte Günther´s Warndienst in Form von Schilderung aktiv werden.... tückische Laubpracht auf ca. 90 cm tiefer Sule!!! (Nein.... keine türkische Laubpracht!!
Dann ca. 200m den Weg folgen und links den Trail bergab in Richtung Zeche


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. April 2011)

rechts ist besser, da am Ende des WW Bleifrei nachgefüllt werden kann, oder mit Hakle feucht nach wischen , je nach Präferenz.

pipalapup "da liegen alle auf den Trails" 

a: -> mehr flow, durch höhere Geschwindigkeit 
b: -> Schläuche werden völlig überbewertet


----------



## JesKacz (13. April 2011)

Ja Günther ich fand die Runde auch ziemlich umflowig bis ruppig. Viel Holz und Findlingsgroße Steine behindertten meinen eigenwürdigen Fahrstil doch sehr. 
Was dieser junge Badser da auf seinem Raven gemacht hat, hat mich allerdings nachhaltig beeindruckt! Ich habe vorher noch nie gesehen, wie einer so viel Hinterrad und so wenig Vorderrad auf einem Trail fährt... unglaublich.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. April 2011)




----------



## waldhase (14. April 2011)

Hallo Radler, viele Grüße vom Einarmigen, würde ja auch mit einer Hand fahren, komme aber so schlecht an die Trinkflasche dran;(

So nutze ich die Zeit zum lesen, gerade habe ich diese Info entdeckt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/04/14/acros-a-ge-hydraulische-kettenschaltung/

Für alle die sich über ihr Schaltwerk ärgern (außer Pfädchen).

LG Und läßt es krachen (es besteht das Restrisiko mich doch noch dieses Jahr im Walt zu treffen)
WH


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. April 2011)

Hey, schau zu das Dein Arm wieder aus der Schlinge kommt!!!


----------



## oxysept (14. April 2011)

Werde mich morgen gegen 13 Uhr auf nach Winzenburg machen, um dort ein paar Wege zu erkunden. 
Wer Lust und Zeit hat mitzufahren kann sich gerne bei mir melden. 
(Sind ab Alfeld ca. 30 km und 900 Hm - nichts wildes also .)

@waldhase: Gute Besserung!


----------



## bauernfreak (16. April 2011)

Hatt wer lust von euch mit mir morgen mal ne tour aufn tosma rzu machne??
wiel alleine ist blöd ??
 lg Bauernfreak


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. April 2011)

Ich bin evtl Morgen auch mal wieder auf dem Tosmar, wird wohl um die Mittagszeit sein. Vielleicht sieht man den einen oder anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. April 2011)

Was für ein Wetter heute!
Quer durch den Hildesheimer Wald, einen mir noch unbekannten Trail entdeckt (rausgekommen sind wir am roten Berg), dann bis zum Griesberg und Abfahrt nach Maiental. Kaffee und Kuchen an der Therme in Badse und an der Innerste zurück Richtung Heimat.
Also ein Erfolgreicher Tag  Das Grinsen bekomme ich hoffentlich die ganze Woche nicht aus dem Gesicht und nächstes Wochenende ist noch mehr Zeit zum bike, vorfreu


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. April 2011)

Ach ja, wem gehörte noch gleich die Suhle auf dem Trail nach Maiental? Ich habe zwar nicht dringelegen, aber spritzen tut die echt nicht schlecht! Wem die nächsten Tage allerdings nach einer Schlammpackung ist, den kann ich beruhigen, es ist noch genug da!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. April 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Ach ja, wem gehörte noch gleich die Suhle auf dem Trail nach Maiental? Ich habe zwar nicht dringelegen, aber spritzen tut die echt nicht schlecht! Wem die nächsten Tage allerdings nach einer Schlammpackung ist, den kann ich beruhigen, es ist noch genug da!


Salve!
...dann bin ich ja beruhigt...
LG, G-K-R.....ausgebremst


----------



## fahrradheini (17. April 2011)

soooo voll is die aber nich mehr  also reinlegen und wohlfühlen is nich mehr... muss man sich schon wälzen drin mittlerweile


----------



## instinctless (18. April 2011)

ja, dummerweise klebt fangomasse im kilobereich jetzt an meinem rad.
ich werd sie abschlagen und bei nächster gelegenheit wieder im wald aussetzen.

sry günther


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. April 2011)

War ja gestern so gut wie garnix los auf dem tosmar, hatten nur Masterass getroffen bei seiner Pause am GK.
Waren gestern 3 mal oben. Den Kicker im Canyon kann ja mal total vergessen, wenn man da mit geschätzten 50km reinfährt ist das eher ne Mauer, zu kurz und zu steil. Thommes war hinter mir und hatte angst gehabt das das ding gleich auseinander fliegt.
Also nachbessern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (18. April 2011)

Ja,kann ich bestätigen.. Nachdem benni drübergerollt ist, haben die stöckchen derbe geflattert und sich neu sortiert.

Wer hat eigentlich den kleinen Kicker ~100m weiter gebaut? Ich glaube ich habe den bei der letzten Abfahrt gekillt, hat sehr seltsam geknackt beim überfahren..


----------



## fahrradheini (18. April 2011)

jo der kicker.... der ist nur angefangen worden von uns. da wir keinen spaten hatten war nix mit erde schaufeln um den zu befestigen. länger bauen das ding sollte kein prob sein oder?! und btw.... ich möchte auch gern längere kicker haben die einen nich so in den himmel schiessen. aber da red ich gegen wände 

grüsse
der bergaufschieber

edit: ich rede vom ersten kicker


----------



## instinctless (18. April 2011)

der ist noch nicht ansatzweise fertig. das war zuletzt nur ne anhäufung von holz. aber fahrbar ist der trotzdem, habe ich mehrfach getestet und auseinander fliegt da auch nix.

und steil is ma was ganz anderes. wir haben den cc fahrer gerecht mit nem sehr flachen winkel gebaut. ich weiss garnicht was du hast






Frorider Ben schrieb:


> War ja gestern so gut wie garnix los auf dem tosmar, hatten nur Masterass getroffen bei seiner Pause am GK.
> Waren gestern 3 mal oben. Den Kicker im Canyon kann ja mal total vergessen, wenn man da mit geschätzten 50km reinfährt ist das eher ne Mauer, zu kurz und zu steil. Thommes war hinter mir und hatte angst gehabt das das ding gleich auseinander fliegt.
> Also nachbessern.


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. April 2011)

wenn du ihn pusht dann merkt man ihn nicht, aber nen kicker bei so nem tempo sollte schon eine Rad länge haben. Wenn man herum fährt biste schneller.
nen kleinen absprung an der Wegüberfahrt und das auffüllen der Kuhle dahinter wäre noch ne gute Maßnahme.

Kommt noch wer am Freitag mit nach braunlage?
Bis jetzt sind wir zu 3


----------



## tisch (18. April 2011)

jo würde gerne mit nach braunlage. Aber das geht nur wenn vorher noch meine bestellung eintrudelt... mit ohne schaltwerk lässt es sich bescheiden fahren, auch wenns fast nur bergab geht. zudem könnte die gabel echt mal wieder öl gebrauchen...

MfG Timo


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. April 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> der ist noch nicht ansatzweise fertig. das war zuletzt nur ne anhäufung von holz. aber fahrbar ist der trotzdem, habe ich mehrfach getestet und auseinander fliegt da auch nix.
> 
> und steil is ma was ganz anderes. wir haben den cc fahrer gerecht mit nem sehr flachen winkel gebaut. ich weiss garnicht was du hast



Bitte nicht direkt auf  den Weg, es ist eine Wanderweg (SF-Petze)!
Forst wird sonst über kurz oder lang alles wieder abräumen.
Kicker weg, Ärger da; braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Diekholzener (19. April 2011)

War gestern Nachmittag auch mal wieder aufn Tosmar am GK und wie schon eingie geschrieben haben, war gestern so gegen 16 Uhr auch bei mir nichts los da oben. Selbst auf der Abfahrt war weit und breit kein Biker zu sehen.


----------



## Diekholzener (19. April 2011)

gestern einsam aufn GK beim Tosmarberg


----------



## instinctless (19. April 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Bitte nicht direkt auf  den Weg, es ist eine Wanderweg (SF-Petze)!
> Forst wird sonst über kurz oder lang alles wieder abräumen.
> Kicker weg, Ärger da; braucht kein Mensch.



der canyon ist ein offizieller wanderweg?


----------



## waldhase (19. April 2011)

OSTERMONTAGSTOUR
Auch wenn ich nach dem Schlüsselbeinbruch nicht radeln kann, so sollen doch alte Bräuche nicht gestrichen werden.
Ergo findet wieder eine Ostermontagstour durch die Bodensteiner Klippen statt.
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Sportplatz Wohldenberg.
Scout: Jochen 

VIEL SPAß
WH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (19. April 2011)

Mir ist vorhin im Sackwald oben auf dem Rennstieg eins dieser Gefährte entgegengekommen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ist wieder Manöver oder irrt ein entflohener Häftling durch die Wälder?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. April 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> OSTERMONTAGSTOUR
> Auch wenn ich nach dem Schlüsselbeinbruch nicht radeln kann, so sollen doch alte Bräuche nicht gestrichen werden.
> Ergo findet wieder eine Ostermontagstour durch die Bodensteiner Klippen statt.
> Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Sportplatz Wohldenberg.
> ...



Salve!

Komme gerade vom Arztbesuch (Dr. Jochen Elan) zurück
Er meint: Simulant
Ich sage: Er hat Recht
Ostermontag täte ich schon gerne Radeln wollen, mal schauen....

LG, G-K-R


----------



## bauernman (19. April 2011)

soo ich melde mich auch mal aus dem bayrischen Erholungsurlaub zurück
werde ab morgen auch um den Tosmar wahrscheinlich meine Runden drehen
mfg bauernman


----------



## Ripgid (19. April 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Komme gerade vom Arztbesuch (Dr. Jochen Elan) zurück
> Er meint: Simulant
> ...



dafür hast du aber gut mitgezogen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (20. April 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Mir ist vorhin im Sackwald oben auf dem Rennstieg eins dieser Gefährte entgegengekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha!! Die stellen Verstrahlung fest!!!  Das erklärt hier einiges

Typische Zeit für Frühjahrsübungen...


----------



## instinctless (20. April 2011)

nochmal thema deister.
hat jemand über ostern zeit und lust mitzukommen?


----------



## bauernman (20. April 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> nochmal thema deister.
> hat jemand über ostern zeit und lust mitzukommen?


also ich werde wohl ein Tag nach Ostern hin fahren


----------



## Ripgid (20. April 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> nochmal thema deister.
> hat jemand über ostern zeit und lust mitzukommen?



eher nicht..

komm' doch Karfreitag mit nach Braunlage.. wir sind jetzt schon 6 Leute, mordsgaudi


----------



## Baelko (20. April 2011)

Moin, ich wollte mal für unser Harz Camp werben. 

Am 30. April/1. Mai treffen wir uns in Goslar zum biken. Arne von Schaltgeist hat zwei klasse Touren durch den Harz ausgearbeitet. 

Ja, ja, ist fieser Eigenwerbungs-Spam in eurem Thread....sorry.
Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust. Wir könnten sogar ein oder zwei Fahrgemeinschaften ab Bad Salzdetfurth anbieten.

Anmeldungen bitte an Arne, Beschwerden an mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (20. April 2011)

morgen wer aufm Tosmar??
mfg bauernman


----------



## fahrradheini (20. April 2011)

warum fragst?... bist doch eh fast jeden tag da


----------



## bauernman (20. April 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> warum fragst?... bist doch eh fast jeden tag da


ja aber dann kann man vielleicht jemanden treffen weil so schönes Wetter und man sieht kaum einen vielleicht bin ich nur zur falschen Zeit da


----------



## bauernfreak (21. April 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> ja aber dann kann man vielleicht jemanden treffen weil so schönes Wetter und man sieht kaum einen vielleicht bin ich nur zur falschen Zeit da


mich siehst du eh oben !!! werde auch gleich losradeln also vllt sieht man sich ja !!!! bei dem super wetter


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. April 2011)

Morgen starten wir um 13h in Richtung Hohe Tafel (Tafelbergturm).
Günther, Oxi, Pfädchen wie schaut´s aus bei Euch??
Mit dabei ein niegelnagelneues, noch weißes Scott Genius ;+)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. April 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Morgen starten wir um 13h in Richtung Hohe Tafel (Tafelbergturm).
> Günther, Oxi, Pfädchen wie schaut´s aus bei Euch??
> Mit dabei ein niegelnagelneues, noch weißes Scott Genius ;+)


Salve! Hört sich gut an, bis dahin hat das Roxithromycin die kleinen Erregerchen eliminiert CU, LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (21. April 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> ein niegelnagelneues, noch weißes Scott Genius ;+)




Neues - Du?
150mm 
Statt Panzer?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. April 2011)

Bei dem Wetter geht das doch sicher von alleine!! Kommst Du vorbei oder wollen wir uns in Sibesse treffen?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. April 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Neues - Du?
> 150mm
> Statt Panzer?



Neee, habe doch einen 180mm Panzer im Keller... und in den nxt. 10 Jahren kann ich mir kein neues Rad mehr leisten!!


----------



## waldhase (21. April 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> in den nxt. 10 Jahren kann ich mir kein neues Rad mehr leisten!!



Das nenne ich eine klare Zielsetzung.

Beschäftige mich gerade mit C2 und X2 mal sehen....


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. April 2011)

Federwegsfetischismus !!


----------



## waldhase (21. April 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Federwegsfetischismus !!




Das C2 hat auch nur 120mm


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. April 2011)

Das X1 schaut schon relativ mächtig aus, kann gerade nicht ins Detail gehen. Fährst Du jetzt nicht auch mit 120 mm??


----------



## waldhase (21. April 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Das X1 schaut schon relativ mächtig aus, kann gerade nicht ins Detail gehen. Fährst Du jetzt nicht auch mit 120 mm??



Von fahren kann z.Zt. keine Rede sein, aber 120mm stehen im Stall und scharren mit den Reifen.
Ich denke 120mm sind genau richtig für mich, schau wir mal.


----------



## oxysept (21. April 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Morgen starten wir um 13h in Richtung Hohe Tafel (Tafelbergturm).
> Günther, Oxi, Pfädchen wie schaut´s aus bei Euch??
> Mit dabei ein niegelnagelneues, noch weißes Scott Genius ;+)



Okay, bin dabei.
Wo und wann treffe ich euch denn dann?
@G-K-R: Dann können wir ja auch gleich unseren Kuh(leder)handel abschließen .

P.S. Das mit dem Genius als Ostergeschenk wäre aber nicht nötig gewesen.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. April 2011)

Hey Oxi, wir fahren in Salze gegen 13h los und könnten gegen 13:30h entweder in Sibesse oder Wrisbergholzen sein. Je nachdem wo Günther einsteigen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (21. April 2011)

Dann mache ich mich um 12:30h auf den Weg. 
Wrisbergholzen oder Sibbesse sind jeweils knapp 20km entfernt, ist also egal. 
Wrisbergholzen hätte den Vorteil, dass ich von Wernershöhe runter gleich einen mir unbekannten Trail ausprobieren könnte.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. April 2011)

Da können wir ja in jedem Falle hinradeln...


----------



## MTB-Sascha (21. April 2011)

Hallo,
am Freitag ist eine Tour geplant mit Einkehr im Glashaus.
Treffen um 10.00Uhr am Sportplatz in Diekholzen.
Aus Hildesheim, zwecks evtl. gemeinsamer Anfahrt kurz mailen.
Das ganze soll ca. 4 Std. dauern.

Sascha


----------



## bauernman (21. April 2011)

so werde mich jetzt gleich auf eine Emsland Ostermountainbiketour begeben also weiß nit ob man im flachen Norden noch von Mountainbike reden kann
mfg bauernman


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. April 2011)

Salve!

Das nenne ich mal ein TOUR Wochenende

Mal schauen ob mich der Besenwagen am Ostermontag-Abend findet

Euch Allen tolle Touren...die trails sind jedenfalls im Topzustand...

...and dusty...also die Getränke nicht vergessen...

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. April 2011)

Könnte evtl morgen noch wen spontan aus Alfeld mit nach Braunlage nehmen. Mein Mitfahrer war am BIkeübergabetermin nicht da und meldet sich net.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (21. April 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Könnte evtl morgen noch wen spontan aus Alfeld mit nach Braunlage nehmen. Mein Mitfahrer war am BIkeübergabetermin nicht da und meldet sich net.



...von Außerirdischen entführt?


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. April 2011)

ne unzuverlssig, so was hasse ich. 
Naja gleich gehts los, nen schönen Bikefreitag an alle


----------



## oxysept (22. April 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Da können wir ja in jedem Falle hinradeln...



Bin gegen 13:30h in Wrisbergholzen an der Kirche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. April 2011)

Falls wir Günther in Sibesse abholen kannst Du uns ein Stück entgegenradeln, in dem Falle rufe ich Dich an.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (22. April 2011)

Salve!
Wann soll ick bei Dich vor die Tür stehen?
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. April 2011)

12:45h ?? Danach fahren wir erstmal ein weißes Rössel bestaunen


----------



## OrdenKubus (22. April 2011)

Dann mal allen frohe Ostern-Bike-Tage und passt auf die Hasen, auf den Trails auf^^


----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. April 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> 12:45h ?? Danach fahren wir erstmal ein weißes Rössel bestaunen



weiße Rössel? Du hast doch sschon son Bleischweres dnigens?

Meine bekannten Defizite auf der Abfahrt habe ich mit der Seniorensattelstüze (beste Erfindung seit den Stollenreifen), erleichtert problemlodes aufsitzen und absenken wärend der Abfahrt unter Lenkerniveau verhindert Panik im Kopf; sowie einen breiteren Lenker 680mm (Da lacht die Gravity Fraktion; 2.beste Erfindung seit den Stollenreifen) verringert. Bringt ca. 20 min bei meiner ca.40 km Standard-WE-Runde!!
(Turbohühnchen:Sorry für das kurze Gespräch ABER es ging um harte wissensschaft) 
und das nur auf der Abfahrt: der nackte Wahn!!!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. April 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> weiße Rössel? Du hast doch sschon son Bleischweres dnigens?



Neee, nicht mein Panzer!! Ein Kumpel hat sich etwas schönes neues gegönnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (22. April 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> weiße Rössel? Du hast doch sschon son Bleischweres dnigens?
> 
> Meine bekannten Defizite auf der Abfahrt habe ich mit der Seniorensattelstüze (beste Erfindung seit den Stollenreifen), erleichtert problemlodes aufsitzen und absenken wärend der Abfahrt unter Lenkerniveau verhindert Panik im Kopf; sowie einen breiteren Lenker 680mm (Da lacht die Gravity Fraktion; 2.beste Erfindung seit den Stollenreifen) verringert. Bringt ca. 20 min bei meiner ca.40 km Standard-WE-Runde!!
> (Turbohühnchen:Sorry für das kurze Gespräch ABER es ging um harte wissensschaft)
> und das nur auf der Abfahrt: der nackte Wahn!!!


Salve!

Tolles Seniorenpaket hast Du da Was war da nochmal drin?

Wir waren heute auch irgendwo: schnelle Straßen--bergauf--bergab--AT--Wald--Trail--Gegenwind--Rennradwindschatten....usw.
Frag mal JdB, noch Master, nix Senil III
LG, G-K-R...versenkbar


----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. April 2011)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt! Die Buchstaben sind nun auch wieder in der Spur


----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. April 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Tolles Seniorenpaket hast Du da Was war da nochmal drin?
> 
> ...



Hebel, selbst gefeilte Dämpferaufnahme, und  s.o.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. April 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> weiße Rössel? Du hast doch sschon son Bleischweres dnigens?
> 
> Meine bekannten Defizite auf der Abfahrt habe ich mit der Seniorensattelstüze (beste Erfindung seit den Stollenreifen), erleichtert problemlodes aufsitzen und absenken wärend der Abfahrt unter Lenkerniveau verhindert Panik im Kopf; sowie einen breiteren Lenker 680mm (Da lacht die Gravity Fraktion; 2.beste Erfindung seit den Stollenreifen) verringert. Bringt ca. 20 min bei meiner ca.40 km Standard-WE-Runde!!
> (Turbohühnchen:Sorry für das kurze Gespräch ABER es ging um harte wissensschaft)
> und das nur auf der Abfahrt: der nackte Wahn!!!


 
Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl zu stehen, als du an uns vorbeigefegt bist, aber ich kann dich beruhigen: auch das Wippding hat alle Gipfel des Tages erfolgreich erklommen 

Danke auch noch einmal an unseren geduldigen Guide!!! Fortsetzung folgt bestimmt.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. April 2011)

Auf FEHMARN werden die Daten ausgewertet. Dann gibt es ein F Berg Special für das Wippding + Türbö


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. April 2011)

Braunlage gestern war echt super. Bomben Strecken Verhältnisse, trotz teilweiser Sperrung.
Wartezeiten hätten etwas kürzer sein können. Ansonsten super Truppe gewesen.


----------



## Ripgid (23. April 2011)

ja, war echt super. die truppe war sowohl technisch als auch von der geschwindigkeit ganz gut ausgeglichen..

stelle nachher noch ein kleines video rein


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. April 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Frag mal JdB, noch Master, nix Senil III
> LG, G-K-R...versenkbar



...Master   Nachdem der Sprint nach Wriesbergholzen mein Hirn ausgedörrt hat sollte das "Senil" auch auf den Master übergreifen... 
Master Senil
Günther, heute leichte Lockerrunde?


----------



## tisch (23. April 2011)

War einfach gut. Nur die warteschlange war doch teilweise heftig.
Hier mal ein paar Fotos von unserer Truppe.
Der Rest ist in meinem Album










MfG timo


----------



## Ripgid (23. April 2011)

wie bereits angedroht ein kleines video von gestern:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13136/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler10 (24. April 2011)

Das Video gefällt mir echt gut!

@Günther-Kette-R: Bist du derjenige, der letzes Jahr 140 und dieses bereits 50 Mal am GK auf dem Tosmar warst?
Habe die Einträge im Buch gesehen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. April 2011)

Radler10 schrieb:


> @Günther-Kette-R: Bist du derjenige, der letzes Jahr 140 und dieses bereits 50 Mal am GK auf dem Tosmar warst?
> Habe die Einträge im Buch gesehen.
> 
> Gruß Daniel


Salve!
Der bin ich, richtig Haben für uns schon mal am GK gesehen? Was fährst Du? 
Heute bin ich die BIG-FIVE (Tosmar-, masterass-, Griesberg-, Zechen-, und den R9-Trail) gefahren und habe ordentlich Staub aufgewirbelt
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. April 2011)

Shit Günther, wir haben heute die Spätschicht geradelt, es wurden nochmal knappe 40 mit sonniger Pause am Hohnsen. Sind u.a den Canyon runter... Robert´s Genius scheint den Canyon zu lieben


----------



## Radler10 (25. April 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Der bin ich, richtig Haben für uns schon mal am GK gesehen? Was fährst Du?
> Heute bin ich die BIG-FIVE (Tosmar-, masterass-, Griesberg-, Zechen-, und den R9-Trail) gefahren und habe ordentlich Staub aufgewirbelt
> LG, G-K-R



Gesehen haben wir uns noch nicht glaube ich, nur die Einträge im Buch.
Ich fahre ein Serious in Schwarz/Weiß/Rot.

Gruß


----------



## rODAHn (25. April 2011)

Zechen- & R9-Trail???

Bitte klärt mich auf!


----------



## bauernman (25. April 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Der bin ich, richtig Haben für uns schon mal am GK gesehen? Was fährst Du?
> Heute bin ich die BIG-FIVE (Tosmar-, masterass-, Griesberg-, Zechen-, und den R9-Trail) gefahren und habe ordentlich Staub aufgewirbelt
> LG, G-K-R


wie ist denn der masterass zu befahren, weil letztes mal haben sich die Brennesseln gegen das Befahren gewährt
mfg bauernman


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. April 2011)

Salve!

Breites Grinsen bekommt man auch auf den trails rund um die Bodensteiner Klippen und den Wallmodener Wald
Supertolle Tour! Jochen, THX for perfect scouting
LG, G-K-R


----------



## fahrradheini (25. April 2011)

es war doch mal die rede von einem erkennungszeichen damit sich die leute aufm tosmar etc erkennen .... ich hätte da nen interessanten aufkleber...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. April 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> wie ist denn der masterass trail zu befahren?, weil letztes mal haben sich die Brennesseln gegen das Befahren gewährt
> mfg bauernman


Salve!
Also masterass läßt sich nicht befahren: der ist Mitglied im Forum und Gründer dieses threads!
Fahren kann man nur auf dem nach ihm benannten trail...
Wie Du ihn befährst bleibt Deine Sache, frei ist er jedenfalls!
Auch von Brennesseln, guck mal auf den Kalender respektive auf die von Dir bewirtschafteten Felder! Wächst da schon etwas was höher ist als 5 cm?

LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (26. April 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Also masterass läßt sich nicht befahren: der ist Mitglied im Forum und Gründer dieses threads!
> Fahren kann man nur auf dem nach ihm benannten trail...
> Wie Du ihn befährst bleibt Deine Sache, frei ist er jedenfalls!
> ...


jaa hmm dann waren die Stiche doch nicht von den Brennesseln aufjedenfall hat es danach ziemlich gezogen und die Stiche sahen ziemlich nach Brennesseln aus
naja dann werde ich demnächst nochmal gucken ob das unbekannte wieder zusticht 
mfg bauernman


----------



## OrdenKubus (26. April 2011)

Moin Moin^^
Gestern bin ich mal bei Heyersum in den Hildesheimer Wald. Öfters mal ne Strecke ins Leere gewählt und musste wieder umkehren, am Ende zwischen Diekholzen und Sibesse aus dem Wald gekommen. Auf der ganzen Tour bin ich drei Menschen in 2 1/2 Stunden begegnet und kein Biker dabei...
Waren wohl alle auf der IBC-Tour, nach dem Foto von G-K-R zu urteilen^^
Leider erst heute (dank dem "Jochen-Link" von G-K-R) auf den Terminkalender gestossen.
Werd heute Abend mal versuchen an der Hildesheimer MTB Runde teilzunehmen...





Bei besserer Cam und guter Sicht wär der Giesener Salzberg zu sehen...





...nähe Roter Berg


----------



## OrdenKubus (26. April 2011)

...schon ziemlich hart und deprimierend wenn ein 20 Leute am Berg stehen lassen! 

but that´s life... 

Dennoch Danke an Jochen und der Elan-Truppe für´s kurze reinschnüffeln^^!!!

Mein Fazit:
Ne Menge mehr trainieren und meine Kondition aufbauen.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. April 2011)

So ging es mit letztes Jahr auch. Habe mich dieses Jahr noch nicht getraut, befürchte aber, dass ich immer noch die Bremse mache  
Vielleicht wirds ja doch noch mal was  vorgenommen habe ich es mir zumindest.


----------



## bauernman (26. April 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> ...schon ziemlich hart und deprimierend wenn ein 20 Leute am Berg stehen lassen!
> 
> but that´s life...
> 
> ...


hey wo war denn der Berg stärker als du
mfg bauernman


----------



## OrdenKubus (26. April 2011)

Galgenberg.... für andere eher nen Hügel 
ich behaubte mal in meinen Tempo hät ich es dann irgendwann geschafft, aber die Truppe hatte zuviel ELAN für mich... 
Heute Abend nen Bierchen zum verarbeiten und morgen wird neu durchgestartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (26. April 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> Galgenberg.... für andere eher nen Hügel
> ich behaubte mal in meinen Tempo hät ich es dann irgendwann geschafft, aber die Truppe hatte zuviel ELAN für mich...
> Heute Abend nen Bierchen zum verarbeiten und morgen wird neu durchgestartet.


für morgen schon eine  grobe Richtung geplant??
mfg bauernman


----------



## oxysept (28. April 2011)

Frorider & Trixter & ... was haltet ihr davon z.B. morgen Nachmittag eine bisschen zu fahren? 

Für diesen Sonntag kann ich außerdem eine XC-Tour anbieten: 
Kreiensen -> Bad Gandersheim -> Schildhorst -> Alfeld  ==>  ca. 40km bei etwa 800-900hm

Die KleinerDeister/Osterwald-Tour können wir von mir aus auch an einem der nächsten WE machen. 
Noch sind die Brennnesseln nicht so hoch .


----------



## trixter78 (28. April 2011)

Moin Oxy.

Klingt beides gut. Morgen bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei, kann aber erst ab 14 Uhr. Sonntag ist noch nicht ganz sicher. Passt 14 Uhr?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. April 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Frorider & Trixter & ... was haltet ihr davon z.B. morgen Nachmittag eine bisschen zu fahren?
> 
> Für diesen Sonntag kann ich außerdem eine XC-Tour anbieten:
> Kreiensen -> Bad Gandersheim -> Schildhorst -> Alfeld ==> ca. 40km bei etwa 800-900hm
> ...


 
Sonntag klingt gut! Melde pro forma mal zwei Personen an.


----------



## oxysept (28. April 2011)

Morgen 14 Uhr passt; treffen am Aldi?

@turbo: Sonntag würde ich von Alfeld bis Kreiensen den Zug nehmen und dann von dort losfahren. 
Ob Vormittags oder Nachmittags ist mir egal. 
Bis auf das Stück zwischen Bad Gandersheim und Alfeld kenne ich die Strecke nicht. Track ist im Anhang.


----------



## trixter78 (28. April 2011)

14 Uhr, Aldi-Parkplatz ist gebongt!


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. April 2011)

Bin heute net dabei, ahre nach hi und Samstag dann Bautag in Braunlage mit Daniel.
Die Tour Sonntag wäre nix für mich biketechnisch.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. April 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> ...viel wichtiger... Spaß bei haben!!


----------



## OrdenKubus (29. April 2011)

@Jimi:
THX, ist absolut richtig!
Der Spassfaktor bleibt auch immer am wichtigsten!

...deswegen allen Bikern ein sonniges WE!!!


----------



## bauernman (29. April 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> @Jimi:
> THX, ist absolut richtig!
> Der Spassfaktor bleibt auch immer am wichtigsten!
> 
> ...deswegen allen Bikern ein sonniges WE!!!


hast du vielleicht am Sonntag Lust unsere abgesagte Tour zu wiederholen??
mfg bauernman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OrdenKubus (30. April 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> hast du vielleicht am Sonntag Lust unsere abgesagte Tour zu wiederholen??
> mfg bauernman



Ich will morgen mal zwischen Himmelsthür und Giesen in das Wäldchen, grenzt ein ehemaliger Panzerübungsplatz dran. Ich weiss nicht inwieweit befahrbar, aber sah beim vorbeifahren ganz interessant aus. Von dort aus evt noch in den HI-Wald.
Start gegen 14 Uhr...
Wenn Du, oder andere Lust haben, einfach Nachricht schicken...


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. April 2011)

Wer hat lust nächste We anch Willingen zufahren, bis jetzt sind wir zu 2


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. April 2011)

Westkamm, scheint (bis auf dieses dingens) frei zu sein! morgen früh, 1200 ab AT noch einer?


----------



## Molo (30. April 2011)

Braunlagem Hahnenklee oder Thale   irgendwie muss ich mich für morgen entscheiden


----------



## tisch (30. April 2011)

mh willingen hört sich interresant an... wer ist den dabei?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. April 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Wer hat lust nächste We anch Willingen zufahren, bis jetzt sind wir zu 2


 
Heute morgen war es doch noch Winterberg?!?  Wo denn nun?
Sind auf jeden Fall dabei, allerdings sollte bis dahin der Ort geklärt sein


----------



## OrdenKubus (30. April 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Westkamm, scheint (bis auf dieses dingens) frei zu sein! morgen früh, 1200 ab AT noch einer?



Dieses "dingens" hab ich wieder entfernt.... Hat kein Bock zu Fuss runter zu latschen 
Der Westkamm is das also gewesen!?!
Auf dem Trail lagen zwei Bäume quer, einer wurde schon sorgfältig zersägt, der zweite liegt mitten im Weg...


----------



## Ripgid (30. April 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Wer hat lust nächste We anch Willingen zufahren, bis jetzt sind wir zu 2



Wann denn? sonntag habe ich keine zeit.. Freitag könnte auch klappen. Ist in Willingen auch immer so ein Ansturm wie in WiBe?


----------



## buggy65 (30. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit LRS von Funworks (Fun Works N-Light Atmosphere; 1490 gr.) für ein CC oder Marathon-Bike und wie steht es mit geschweissten oder gesteckten Felgen?

Dank im voraus!

VG
aus Sibbesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. Mai 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> Dieses "dingens" hab ich wieder entfernt.... Hat kein Bock zu Fuss runter zu latschen
> Der Westkamm is das also gewesen!?!
> Auf dem Trail lagen zwei Bäume quer, einer wurde schon sorgfältig zersägt, der zweite liegt mitten im Weg...



Danke für die Info 
nix 1200 AT, am 1.5. ist da Bollerwagenzentrum!


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Mai 2011)

@alena: Willingen hatte Daniel die idee, da ich bis jetzt immer nach Wibe gefahren bin und irgendwie in Willingen nur etwas entfernt vorbei fuhr, fänd ich Willingen auch nicht übel
Wollten den Samstag 07.Mai fahren.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (1. Mai 2011)

Hab Willingen vorgeschlagen, weil bei dem Wetter, das wir aktuell haben kommt man in WiBe vielleicht zu drei Abfahrten. Willingen soll da ja um einiges entspannter sein. Außerdem reizt mich der DH und der FR


----------



## tisch (1. Mai 2011)

grr... mist samstag geht bei mir nicht ... einfach zu viel beschäftigt...

MfG Timo


----------



## bauernman (1. Mai 2011)

@Ordenkubus diesmal hab ich mich aufn nachhauseweg gepackt auf einma blockierte das vorderad bei 40kmh und ich übern lenker ins Brennesselfeld....Bilder folgen von den Verletzungen...war echt nit nett aber so eine Tour müssen  wa wiederholen


----------



## OrdenKubus (1. Mai 2011)

Wir waren heute zu dritt auf dem Truppenübungsplatz bei Giesen.





Super Gelände!!! 
...auf jeden Fall für jeden Geschmack was dabei! 



...ob Downhill




... XC oder Freeride 

Wen es interessiert, noch mehr Bilder in meinem Benutzeralbum!

THX for a nice trip^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OrdenKubus (1. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> @Ordenkubus diesmal hab ich mich aufn nachhauseweg gepackt auf einma blockierte das vorderad bei 40kmh und ich übern lenker ins Brennesselfeld....Bilder folgen von den Verletzungen...war echt nit nett aber so eine Tour müssen  wa wiederholen



bööööse Falle


----------



## bauernman (1. Mai 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> Wir waren heute zu dritt auf dem Truppenübungsplatz bei Giesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jaa gerne wieder


----------



## JesKacz (2. Mai 2011)

Habt Ihr alle Eure Körner schon am Samstag verballert? Ich habe gestern in 3 1/2 Std. nicht einen verrückten gesehen..

Mein freundlicher Begleiter vom letzten Donnerstag () hat mich wegen "regelmäßig Kette wechseln" total verunsichert.
Ich möchte mir jetzt auf jeden Fall eine Ketten-Schieblehre + Kettennieter zulegen. Was sagen Eure Erfahrungen, nietet Ihr lieber oder verwendet Ihr ein Kettenschloss?
Ist beim Kettennieter auch was günstiges ausreichend oder ist das Schrott? Ich habe von Shimano einen für 6 Euro gefunden?!


----------



## waldhase (2. Mai 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Habt Ihr alle Eure Körner schon am Samstag verballert? Ich habe gestern in 3 1/2 Std. nicht einen verrückten gesehen..
> 
> Mein freundlicher Begleiter vom letzten Donnerstag () hat mich wegen "regelmäßig Kette wechseln" total verunsichert.
> Ich möchte mir jetzt auf jeden Fall eine Ketten-Schieblehre + Kettennieter zulegen. Was sagen Eure Erfahrungen, nietet Ihr lieber oder verwendet Ihr ein Kettenschloss?
> Ist beim Kettennieter auch was günstiges ausreichend oder ist das Schrott? Ich habe von Shimano einen für 6 Euro gefunden?!



Einen Nieter brauchst du in jedem Fall, es sei den das Kettenschloss geht kaputt;-).
Kettenschloss geht schneller und kostet auch nicht mehr als ein Niet.
Meistens habe ich beides dabei.
Ich benutze ein Multiwerkzeug und komme damit seit Jahren sehr gut klar. Habe mir gerade ein neues geleistet:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24479_Hummer-2-Minitool-.html

(leicht und zweckmäßig)
VG
WH 

(noch 2Wochen)


----------



## Marc1111 (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo Waldhase,


gestern ein bisschen in Deinem Revier gewildert.

Kapelle Ottbergen, Brockenblick, Derneburg.


----------



## Marc1111 (2. Mai 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Einen Nieter brauchst du in jedem Fall, es sei den das Kettenschloss geht kaputt;-).
> Kettenschloss geht schneller und kostet auch nicht mehr als ein Niet.
> Meistens habe ich beides dabei.
> Ich benutze ein Multiwerkzeug und komme damit seit Jahren sehr gut klar. Habe mir gerade ein neues geleistet:
> ...


 
Ich nutze das:
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...id=271&ArtikelID=16193&lss=fahrrad_bekleidung


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Mai 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Habt Ihr alle Eure Körner schon am Samstag verballert? Ich habe gestern in 3 1/2 Std. nicht einen verrückten gesehen..
> 
> Mein freundlicher Begleiter vom letzten Donnerstag () hat mich wegen "regelmäßig Kette wechseln" total verunsichert.
> Ich möchte mir jetzt auf jeden Fall eine Ketten-Schieblehre + Kettennieter zulegen. Was sagen Eure Erfahrungen, nietet Ihr lieber oder verwendet Ihr ein Kettenschloss?
> Ist beim Kettennieter auch was günstiges ausreichend oder ist das Schrott? Ich habe von Shimano einen für 6 Euro gefunden?!


Salve!
Wir waren auf Rundreise (GK,TT,West-Beustertal,Westkamm-Trail, DK-Trail, RoterBerg, pfädchenfinder-Selbstbautrail WB Petze, Ost-Beustertal, bissle masterass falschrum, GK, TT) und weg war ich
Sen-Master III- Kopf halt
Da hätten wir uns treffen können wenn Du Dich rüber getraut hättest
Als Nieter hat sich bei mir dieser durchgesetzt:
http://www.bike24.net/p12129.html
und das will was heißen
Der ist klein und sehr stabil...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## waldhase (2. Mai 2011)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Ich nutze das:
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...id=271&ArtikelID=16193&lss=fahrrad_bekleidung



o.s.


----------



## waldhase (2. Mai 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Als Nieter hat sich bei mir dieser durchgesetzt:
> http://www.bike24.net/p12129.html
> ...



Siehst Du jetzt hast du schon mal Informationen aus über 50 Jahren Bikedefekterfahrungen...


----------



## Ripgid (2. Mai 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Habt Ihr alle Eure Körner schon am Samstag verballert? Ich habe gestern in 3 1/2 Std. nicht einen verrückten gesehen..
> 
> Mein freundlicher Begleiter vom letzten Donnerstag () hat mich wegen "regelmäßig Kette wechseln" total verunsichert.
> Ich möchte mir jetzt auf jeden Fall eine Ketten-Schieblehre + Kettennieter zulegen. Was sagen Eure Erfahrungen, nietet Ihr lieber oder verwendet Ihr ein Kettenschloss?
> Ist beim Kettennieter auch was günstiges ausreichend oder ist das Schrott? Ich habe von Shimano einen für 6 Euro gefunden?!



Kauf' dir lieber gleich was anständiges.. der von Günther empfohlene Tacx Kettennieter sieht ganz ordentlich aus. Die paar Gramm zuviel ziehst du allemal den Berg hoch und dafür machen sie sich auch bezahlt wenn man im Regen vor einer zerbröselten Kette steht. Das Multitool hingegen ist nur fummelei, daran hast du nicht lange deinen Spaß. Ich fahre mittlerweile nur noch mit Kettenschlössern. Bevor sich bei mir eine Kette gelängt hat sodass man ein paar Glieder rausnehmen müsste fliegt sie eher verschlissen in den Müll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (2. Mai 2011)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Hallo Waldhase,
> 
> 
> gestern ein bisschen in Deinem Revier gewildert.
> ...




Da hätten wir uns ja fast getroffen. Ich war gestern bei der Wurzel des Grauens und habe eine Wurzelbehandlung durchgeführt.... Ich bin ja nicht nachtragen, kann nur ganz schlecht vergessen.





OP erfolgreich.

VG.
WH.


----------



## waldhase (2. Mai 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Kauf' dir lieber gleich was anständiges.. der von Günther empfohlene Tacx Kettennieter sieht ganz ordentlich aus. Die paar Gramm zuviel ziehst du allemal den Berg hoch und dafür machen sie sich auch bezahlt wenn man im Regen vor einer zerbröselten Kette steht. Das Multitool hingegen ist nur fummelei, daran hast du nicht lange deinen Spaß.



Ich habe jetzt schon über 20 Jahre Spaß mit Multitools, das brauche ich ja nur unterwegs....


----------



## JesKacz (2. Mai 2011)

Danke Euch für die zahlreichen Tipps!! Ich werde jetzt mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen. Vielen Dank!

Zum Thema "trauen". Ich bin gestern noch einmal den Flugplatz Trail gefahren samt "freier Fall". Alles gut. Stolz und voller Adrenalin habe ich dann 200 Meter später eine Bodenprobe genommen. Da ist dieses Jahr irgendwie der Wurm drin.
Ich war danach auf dem Turmberg - Golfplatz - BL Anstieg in Badse mit Northwave Downhill (scheiß Klickpedal hat ausgelößt und dafür gesorgt, dass mein Junior wohl leider Einzelkind bleibt ) Sonnenberg - GK - MasterAss - nochmal GK  - DK Trail - Kuperschmiedetrail - Slalom an der Innerste durch die Sonntagsfahrer zurück.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Mai 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon über 20 Jahre Spaß mit Multitools, das brauche ich ja nur unterwegs....


....unser eisenarsch für Wurzeln fummelt halt gerne


----------



## Marc1111 (2. Mai 2011)

Es geht doch nichts über eine Wurzelbehandlung


----------



## waldhase (2. Mai 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ....unser eisenarsch für Wurzeln fummelt halt gerne



Aber nicht mit Werkzeug..


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (2. Mai 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Bevor sich bei mir eine Kette gelängt hat sodass man ein paar Glieder rausnehmen müsste fliegt sie eher verschlissen in den Müll.


So stark längen die sich nicht. Die Längung ist eher im Millimeterbereich, führt aber zu erhöhtem Verschleiß an Kettenblättern und Ritzeln, wobei es speziell bei den Kettenblättern teuer werden kann


----------



## oxysept (2. Mai 2011)

Auch von meiner Seite vielen Dank für die Tipps bezüglich Kettennietern.
Habe mir gerade Einen (Tacx T4210) + Kette etc. bestellt.

Nach wie vielen Kilometern wechselt ihr im Schnitt eure Ketten?
Fahrt ihr mehrere Ketten im Wechsel und somit jede Kette mehrmals oder landen die Ketten nach dem Wechseln bei euch im Müll?

Dieses oder nächstes Wochenende (Sonntag) fahre ich nach Herzberg (mit der Bahn) um dort eine Runde zu drehen. 
Tourlänge ca. 45 km bei 1200-1300 Hm. 
Wäre schön, wenn wieder jemand mitkommen würde!
(Vielleicht sollte ich erwähnen das es sich um eine Erstbefahrung handelt, könnte also etwas chaotisch werden .)


----------



## waldhase (2. Mai 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Auch von meiner Seite vielen Dank für die Tipps bezüglich Kettennietern.
> Habe mir gerade Einen (Tacx T4210) + Kette etc. bestellt.



Jetzt hast du ja doch den Falschen bestellt, hier kann doch nicht jeder machen was er will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (2. Mai 2011)

@oxy: Danke übrigens für die Tourenorganisation. War ne schöne Runde
Muss zugeben, der Schreibtischjob kommt mir heute sehr gelegen 

Edit: Hätte übrigens ne *neue Hope Sattelklemme (Schnellspanner) in schwarz, Größe 31,8* abzugeben - Preis: 12 Euro. Bei Interesse melden.


----------



## jaamaa (2. Mai 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Nach wie vielen Kilometern wechselt ihr im Schnitt eure Ketten?
> Fahrt ihr mehrere Ketten im Wechsel und somit jede Kette mehrmals oder landen die Ketten nach dem Wechseln bei euch im Müll?



Ich so nach 2000-3000km, je nach Pflege. Mach das aber immer ganz unkompliziert, weil ich auch kein Tacho habe, und wechsle jedes Frühjahr. Da bin ich dann auf der sicheren Seite. Bei den Km die du fährst dann alle 3 Monate .

Mit dem Durchwechseln von 2-3 Ketten erreicht man zwar eine höhere Laufleistung, wer will aber schon ein Tagebuch für sein Bike führen. Außerdem bieten solche im Haus lagernde schmierigen Teile in dieser Anzahl immer besondere Reizpunkte in den Augen meiner Frau....


----------



## Ripgid (2. Mai 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> So stark längen die sich nicht. Die Längung ist eher im Millimeterbereich, führt aber zu erhöhtem Verschleiß an Kettenblättern und Ritzeln, wobei es speziell bei den Kettenblättern teuer werden kann



dann muss ich dir mal eine Kette von mir zeigen, die hat sich um 1 bis 1,5 Kettenglieder gelängt...


----------



## instinctless (3. Mai 2011)

Es gibt zwei drei versteckte singletrails aufmerksam oberg, kann ich euch gern mal zeigen.



OrdenKubus schrieb:


> Wir waren heute zu dritt auf dem Truppenübungsplatz bei Giesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## instinctless (3. Mai 2011)

Das ist aber leicht übertrieben. War das we in wibe. War gut was los aber groß anstehen musste ich nirgends 



Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Hab Willingen vorgeschlagen, weil bei dem Wetter, das wir aktuell haben kommt man in WiBe vielleicht zu drei Abfahrten. Willingen soll da ja um einiges entspannter sein. Außerdem reizt mich der DH und der FR





Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Mai 2011)

wiki:  Messung mit einem Messschieber

Ein handelsüblicher Messschieber wird auf die Länge von ca. 118 mm eingestellt und wie im Bild zwischen 10 Kettenglieder eingeführt. Bei einer neuen Kette beträgt dieses Maß 119,5 mm. Ab 120,25 mm bei Aluminiumritzeln/-kettenblättern bzw. 120,5 mm bei Stahlritzeln/-kettenblättern sollte die Kette gewechselt werden.







ab 120,5 gibt es Schaltstress, soweit ich mich erinnere 

120,5-119,5= 1 mm /10 Glieder ca. 1/10mm Längung/Glied => bei üblicher Kettenlänge von 114 Gliedern 11,4mm also fast 1x die Kettenteilung von 12,7 mm 

Ripgid kann natürlich bei seiner Schlapperkette mal rückwärts die (selbst rein getretene) Teilung berechnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Mai 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> wiki:  Messung mit einem Messschieber
> 
> Ein handelsüblicher Messschieber wird auf die Länge von ca. 118 mm eingestellt und wie im Bild zwischen 10 Kettenglieder eingeführt. Bei einer neuen Kette beträgt dieses Maß 119,5 mm. Ab 120,25 mm bei Aluminiumritzeln/-kettenblättern bzw. 120,5 mm bei Stahlritzeln/-kettenblättern sollte die Kette gewechselt werden.
> 
> ...



Salve!

You made my day

THX an den Kettenprof ohne Mehrfachritzel mit 3 fach Planetengetriebe

Welldone !  Prepared for mission


----------



## Ripgid (3. Mai 2011)

So kann man es natürlich auch machen, ist ihm aber wohl zu viel Aufwand..

Mal gucken ob ich die Kette noch irgendwo finde, die war von meinem Stadtrad, welches ich in etwa 4 Jahre fast täglich bei wind und wetter gefahren bin. Kettenblätter waren richtig ausgelutscht..



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> wiki:  Messung mit einem Messschieber
> 
> Ein handelsüblicher Messschieber wird auf die Länge von ca. 118 mm eingestellt und wie im Bild zwischen 10 Kettenglieder eingeführt. Bei einer neuen Kette beträgt dieses Maß 119,5 mm. Ab 120,25 mm bei Aluminiumritzeln/-kettenblättern bzw. 120,5 mm bei Stahlritzeln/-kettenblättern sollte die Kette gewechselt werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## oxysept (3. Mai 2011)

Danke für den Tipp pfädchenfinder.
Das Nachmessen der Ketten mit dem Messschieber spart den Kauf einer Kettenlehre .
(Hier zum Nachlesen: Kettenverschleißmessung )


----------



## bauernman (3. Mai 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei drei versteckte singletrails aufmerksam oberg, kann ich euch gern mal zeigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gerne gerne dann sag mir mal bescheid wenn du zeit hast...ach und werde ich mit bauernfreak mal zur elanrunde dazustoßen

mfg bauernman


----------



## OrdenKubus (3. Mai 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei drei versteckte singletrails aufmerksam oberg, kann ich euch gern mal zeigen.




Am Donnerstag, spätestens am WE will ich noch mal auf das Gelände.
Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast gerne!?

Den ein oder anderen Trail hab ich im angrenzenden Wald auch entdeckt.
Der letzte, Richtung Himmelsthür-Neubaugebiet runter, hat mir meine Familienplanung ganz schön durcheinander gebracht. 
Die ein oder andere Abfahrt, auf dem Gelände würde ich nur mit Protektoren^^ machen, aber erst mal steht auf meiner Wunschliste ne Vario-Sattelstütze mit Remotecontroll


----------



## bauernman (3. Mai 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag, spätestens am WE will ich noch mal auf das Gelände.
> Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast gerne!?
> 
> Den ein oder anderen Trail hab ich im angrenzenden Wald auch entdeckt.
> ...


hey würde mit kommen wenn ich vonner Beerdigung weider da bin
mfg bauernman


----------



## instinctless (4. Mai 2011)

Ich werd heute iwo um Hi rumkrauchen.sonst noch jemand uwegs? 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Mai 2011)

@alena: seit ihr samstag dann auch dabei? bis jetzt sind wir 4-5 Mann


----------



## fahrradheini (4. Mai 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> wiki:  Messung mit einem Messschieber
> 
> Ein handelsüblicher Messschieber wird auf die Länge von ca. 118 mm eingestellt und wie im Bild zwischen 10 Kettenglieder eingeführt. Bei einer neuen Kette beträgt dieses Maß 119,5 mm. Ab 120,25 mm bei Aluminiumritzeln/-kettenblättern bzw. 120,5 mm bei Stahlritzeln/-kettenblättern sollte die Kette gewechselt werden.
> 
> ...



is ja ne interessante sache das mit der schieblehre. aber ich halte da lieber ne kettenlehre rein. ist einfacher und bequemer meiner meinung nach. und die max. 15 euro für so nen ding sind ja nich soooo schlimm 

nen geiles tool ist auch das verschleissmesswerkzeug für ritzel --> http://www.rohloff.de/de/produkte/hg_ig_check/


----------



## bauernman (4. Mai 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Ich werd heute iwo um Hi rumkrauchen.sonst noch jemand uwegs?
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


ja ab 15:30 aufm Osterberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Mai 2011)

Glaub befor ich mir so ne Lehre kaufen würde, fräs ich die mir mal eben aus alu blech.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. Mai 2011)

Wetter am Samstag für Willingen: Sonne, Sonne, Sonne und Temperaturen um 20°C! GEIL!


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Mai 2011)

komme nur mit wenn sich jemand aus alfeld meldet oder wenn timo *tisch* mit dem zug nach alf kommt.
@daniel: ich bin fürn 28.05. in braunlage zum bauen gemeldet. wenn kannst dich ja auch mit thomas anmelden.


----------



## Ripgid (5. Mai 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> komme nur mit wenn sich jemand aus alfeld meldet oder wenn timo *tisch* mit dem zug nach alf kommt.
> @daniel: ich bin fürn 28.05. in braunlage zum bauen gemeldet. wenn kannst dich ja auch mit thomas anmelden.



moep.. da bin ich raus.. klausur exp.-physik..


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Mai 2011)

dann wird daniel wohl auch raus sein.


----------



## tisch (5. Mai 2011)

oder wir fahren zu dritt irgendwie... sind natürlich wenieger spritkosten bei 3 leuten auf 1 auto als 4 auf 2...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. Mai 2011)

In den Passat gehen maximal 3 Bikes (wenn überhaupt) und 2 Personen und es ist nicht mal sicher, dass ich den bekomme (Chancen stehen schlecht). Auf Thommes Golf passen 2 Räder und rein passen dann 3 Personen. Bei Benni würden 2 Bikes drauf und 1 Bike und 3 Leute rein passen.
Da wir aber vier Personen sind (Benni, Timo, Thommes und ich), die noch irgendwie verteilt werden wollen, müssen wir mit zwei Autos fahren.
Wäre schade, wenn das jetzt alles nicht klappt, genügend Kapazitäten sind auf jeden Fall vorhanden.


Edit: Zeit habe ich am Bautag, wäre nur die Frage, wie ich hin kommen würde. Wir quatschen noch mal, Benni.


----------



## fahrradheini (5. Mai 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Glaub befor ich mir so ne Lehre kaufen würde, fräs ich die mir mal eben aus alu blech.



jo...... wenn ich ne fräse hätte würd ich 50 davon machen und die verschenken 0o .... in anbetracht der tatsache das man ein heidengeld ausgibt für bikes/bikeparts etc. meine ich nur das da 15 euro mehr oder weniger echt mal sowas von sch.... egal sind.  .... aber btw.... fräs mir bitte mal eine oder zwei oder drei *g .... geb dir über nen WE ne kaliber 2 zur vorlage 

edit: am material soll es nicht hapern 

http://www.alu-verkauf.de/vmchk/ALUMINIUM-ALUMINIUMPROFILE <--- such dir was feines aus und ich org das zeuchs für die ein zwei drei dinger


----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. Mai 2011)

als giveaway Lasern! 50x gefühlt ca. 3-4 ab 200  unter 3 Rest für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (6. Mai 2011)

wie sieht eure WE planung denn jetzt so allgemein aus?


----------



## oxysept (6. Mai 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Dieses oder nächstes Wochenende (Sonntag) fahre ich nach Herzberg (mit der Bahn) um dort eine Runde zu drehen.
> Tourlänge ca. 45 km bei 1200-1300 Hm.
> Wäre schön, wenn wieder jemand mitkommen würde!
> (Vielleicht sollte ich erwähnen das es sich um eine Erstbefahrung handelt, könnte also etwas chaotisch werden .)



Diesen Sonntag um 09:06 Uhr gehts mit der Bahn nach Herzberg. Rückfahrt um 15:34 Uhr (oder 17:34 Uhr). 
Macht fünf (oder sieben) Stunden Aufenthalt am und im Harz .


----------



## Ripgid (6. Mai 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> wie sieht eure WE planung denn jetzt so allgemein aus?



Samstag: treffen gegen 6 uhr am aldi Neubaugebiet Himmelstühr.. und dann abfahrt nach willingen. Kommste mir?

was ist mit jörn und alena?


----------



## instinctless (6. Mai 2011)

Villingen bin ich def. nicht bei. Sonntag evtl. Gebe nochmal Bescheid


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. Mai 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Samstag: treffen gegen 6 uhr am aldi Neubaugebiet Himmelstühr.. und dann abfahrt nach willingen. Kommste mir?
> 
> was ist mit jörn und alena?



Jörn und Alena fahren mit dem Wohnmobil und sind dann morgens schon vor Ort.

Sind jetzt insgesamt 7 Man die am start sind.


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. Mai 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> jo...... wenn ich ne fräse hätte würd ich 50 davon machen und die verschenken 0o .... in anbetracht der tatsache das man ein heidengeld ausgibt für bikes/bikeparts etc. meine ich nur das da 15 euro mehr oder weniger echt mal sowas von sch.... egal sind.  .... aber btw.... fräs mir bitte mal eine oder zwei oder drei *g .... geb dir über nen WE ne kaliber 2 zur vorlage
> 
> edit: am material soll es nicht hapern
> 
> http://www.alu-verkauf.de/vmchk/ALUMINIUM-ALUMINIUMPROFILE <--- such dir was feines aus und ich org das zeuchs für die ein zwei drei dinger



Fräsen kein Problem, haste nen Programm zum zeichnen? wenn ja dann bitte eine DXF dAtei oder IGES Datei daraus amchen und mir schicken. oder halt ne skizze mit maßen und ich werde dann selber Zeichnen.
Material  wäre am besten Flachmaterial, Alu reicht auß ist ja keiner großen belastung ausgesetzt, AlMg3 dürfte reichen.
dicke 3 mm größe pro seite 5mm mehr als fertig maß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (6. Mai 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Fräsen kein Problem, haste nen Programm zum zeichnen? wenn ja dann bitte eine DXF dAtei oder IGES Datei daraus amchen und mir schicken. oder halt ne skizze mit maßen und ich werde dann selber Zeichnen.
> Material  wäre am besten Flachmaterial, Alu reicht auß ist ja keiner großen belastung ausgesetzt, AlMg3 dürfte reichen.
> dicke 3 mm größe pro seite 5mm mehr als fertig maß.




wenn die Maße von pfädchen stimmen ist das doch im Nu gezeichnet


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. Mai 2011)

Er wollte ja ne Kaliber 2 zur Vorlage nehmen.
Ich selber würde mir mit den Maßen schon irgendwas passendes machen.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. Mai 2011)

Wir fahren jetzt los nach Willingen und lassen uns überaschen, wem wir morgen über den Weg laufen


----------



## tisch (6. Mai 2011)

mh... komische leute die durch nen bikepark laufen wollen^^ also ich würd mal glatt sagen, dass wir mit fahrrädern unterwegs sein werden. aber wenn ihr laufen wollt gerne. möchte euch dann aber die gabs gunterhüpfen sehen ohne bike 

MfG Timo


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Mai 2011)

so gleich ist abfahrt.
Schönen Bike samstag den anderen nicht mitkommern.


----------



## instinctless (7. Mai 2011)

Am heiligen we so früh uwegs. Nicht mit mir xD. Wer ist denn noch alles hier geblieben und hat heute Nachmittag Lust und zeit? 



Frorider Ben schrieb:


> so gleich ist abfahrt.
> Schönen Bike samstag den anderen nicht mitkommern.


----------



## Klappi (7. Mai 2011)

tach zusammen,

bin neu in der alfelder ecke angesiedelt und würd mich immer mal wieder um ne xc tour bis 60 km freuen... bin grad wieder am reinkommen nach dem radaufbau. 

meldet euch einfach mal,

grüße, Peter


----------



## jaamaa (7. Mai 2011)

_Servus,
wer Lust auf die schönsten Trails Salzgitter's hat, kann sich uns am Sonntag__ gerne anschliessen. Wir fahren von Lichtenberg über Adlerhorst bis Bad und zurück. Es werden so 40 km, ganz locker auf Super-Trails! 

Abfahrt *09.40 Uhr* Parkplatz Salzgitter-Lichtenberg

Jeder kann hier mitfahren! Es wird kein Rennen gefahren, hier steht der Spaß im Vordergrund_ 
                                                                                       __________________


----------



## Radler10 (7. Mai 2011)

Moin,

fährt morgen jemand am Galgenberg,  Truppenübungsplatz oder ca. in dem Raum und hätte Lust mich mitzunehmen?^^

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## bauernman (7. Mai 2011)

also ich und bauernfreak und vielleicht noch Ordenkubus werden morgen dort sicher unterwegs sein und Mitfahrer sind auch immer erwünscht 
einfach nochmal melden
mfg bauernman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (7. Mai 2011)

so.
Hab mal wieder nen paar fotos hochgeladen. War wieder sehr gut und bin heilfro, dass ich noch heile bin  
@ daniel und thommes...
wie sehen die videos aus?^^ 
fotos in meinem album und die besten 2 kommen noch mitwoch. 
hier mal unsere nette gruppe










MfG Timo


----------



## Radler10 (7. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> also ich und bauernfreak und vielleicht noch Ordenkubus werden morgen dort sicher unterwegs sein und Mitfahrer sind auch immer erwünscht
> einfach nochmal melden
> mfg bauernman



An welche Uhrzeit habt ihr ungefähr gedacht?
Wär gern dabei.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. Mai 2011)

Waren erstklassige Bedingungen und ne super Truppe heute! Schreit definitiv nach Wiederholung/Fortsetzung


----------



## Ripgid (7. Mai 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Waren erstklassige Bedingungen und ne super Truppe heute! Schreit definitiv nach Wiederholung/Fortsetzung



das kann man so unterschreiben! war wirklich gut.. bei den videos sind auch ein paar gute Shots dabei. Eventuell schnippel ich mal ein kleines Video zusammen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Mai 2011)

War echt hammer gestern, hat saumäßig viel spaß gemacht und am DH sollte man echt nicht die dicken Eier vergessen.
@Tisch: nächste mal bekomm mich auch mal drauf an den Tables.


----------



## Ripgid (8. Mai 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> War echt hammer gestern, hat saumäßig viel spaß gemacht und am DH sollte man echt nicht die dicken Eier vergessen.
> @Tisch: nächste mal bekomm mich auch mal drauf an den Tables.



ich hab dich paar mal auf meinen videos an den tables.. video kommt dann die tage..


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Mai 2011)

wie groß issen das Video Material?


----------



## Ripgid (8. Mai 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> wie groß issen das Video Material?


 
zwischen 2,7 und 2,8 GB


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (8. Mai 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> so.
> Hab mal wieder nen paar fotos hochgeladen. War wieder sehr gut und bin heilfro, dass ich noch heile bin
> @ daniel und thommes...
> wie sehen die videos aus?^^



Sind ein paar schöne Fotos dabei! Danke, dass du die Knipse dabei hattest! 
Videos sind gut geworden, mal sehen, was sich daraus machen lässt. Ein paar andere Perspektiven wären für ein richtiges Video nicht schlecht gewesen.



turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Waren erstklassige Bedingungen und ne super Truppe heute! Schreit definitiv nach Wiederholung/Fortsetzung



Definitiv! 



Frorider Ben schrieb:


> War echt hammer gestern, hat saumäßig viel spaß gemacht und am DH sollte man echt nicht die dicken Eier vergessen.



Der DH hats echt in sich, wenn man einfach drauf los fährt. Nicht mit WiBe oder Lage zu vergleichen. Macht aber trotzdem jede Menge Spaß, wenn man eine Line hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OrdenKubus (8. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> also ich und bauernfreak und vielleicht noch Ordenkubus werden morgen dort sicher unterwegs sein und Mitfahrer sind auch immer erwünscht
> einfach nochmal melden
> mfg bauernman



...aber nur vielleicht^^
ich werd heut nur ne kleine Abendrunde einlegen. 
Ca 18 Uhr ab Hi Zentrum, aber nur in "Low-Rider-Jeans-Outfit"


----------



## oxysept (8. Mai 2011)

Die Trails am Großen Knollen (hoch wie auch runter) waren super !
Deshalb gibt's auch nur Handy-Fotos von den beiden Oderdurchfahrten (extra für pfädchenfinder ) sowie ein Beweisfoto vom Großen Knollen.





Blöderweise hat sich mein Schaltauge auf dem Weg hoch zum Knollen beinahe verabschiedet , so dass nicht mehr alle Gänge fahrbar sind.
Hat vielleicht jemand demnächst vor etwas bei Canyon zu bestellen? Könnten uns dann die Versandkosten teilen und eine Sammelbestellung aufgeben.


----------



## jaamaa (8. Mai 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand demnächst vor etwas bei Canyon zu bestellen? Könnten uns dann die Versandkosten teilen und eine Sammelbestellung aufgeben.



Schaltaugen vom Typ Nr. 16 werden im Moment hoch gehandelt. C kann nicht liefern und auch bei schaltauge.de gab es letzte Woche keine!


----------



## waldhase (8. Mai 2011)

Der Schattenmann war heute schon mal durch die Felder unterwegs;-) fühlt sich schon wieder ganz gut an.




P.S. Marc hat gestern in Soltau beim Rennen den zweiten Platz gemacht - super Leistung!


VG
WH


----------



## tisch (8. Mai 2011)

> War echt hammer gestern, hat saumäßig viel spaß gemacht und am DH sollte man echt nicht die dicken Eier vergessen.
> @Tisch: nächste mal bekomm mich auch mal drauf an den Tables.



jo versuche ich mal. hoffentlich dann aber bei besserem licht, war echt ätzend mit dem starken gegenlicht.
aber die dicken eier waren nach dem badabautz plötzlich nicht mehr so groß bei mir


----------



## tingel83 (8. Mai 2011)

Moin!

Traumhaftes Wetterchen heute, hier ein paar Bilder vom Tosmar. 





große Version: http://www.abload.de/img/pano_tosmar_kxo5c.jpg





große Version: http://www.abload.de/img/p5082019ecr9o.jpg





große Version: http://www.abload.de/img/p5082023eusdh.jpg

Und wer erkennt sich hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (8. Mai 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Schaltaugen vom Typ Nr. 16 werden im Moment hoch gehandelt. C kann nicht liefern und auch bei schaltauge.de gab es letzte Woche keine!



Canyon scheint da wohl echte Lieferprobleme zu haben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=519841

Dann werde ich wohl oder übel die Verfügbarkeit bei schaltauge.de weiter beobachten müssen; bis August  werde ich jedenfalls nicht warten.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (8. Mai 2011)

Hier die Folgen von Willingen: 






das erste Mal die Terrasse gedropt

Und noch mein neues Cockpit  Heute stand der nette Nachbar mit dem Paket vor der Tür, hätte das nicht schon am Freitag kommen können? 






Um diese Hasslatte einzuweihen geht es nächten Samsatg nach Braunlage, noch jemand dabei?


----------



## jaamaa (8. Mai 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Canyon scheint da wohl echte Lieferprobleme zu haben:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=519841



Ahh, du hast den Thread gefunden... ich wollte dir eigentlich die ganze Wahrheit ersparen


----------



## tisch (8. Mai 2011)

nächstes we bin ich leider in hamburg. 
aber wir hatten ja auch mal von eine kleinem besuch bei benny gesprochen. da würde ich einfach mal übernächstes we in den raum werfen...

[email protected] benny... hab gerade beim reifen wechseln das problem gefunden, warum mein vr so viel spiel hatte...
ist doch die achse richtig schön glatt durchgebrochen bei meinem badabautz... und ganz minimaler achter.
son mist aber auch...


----------



## Harvester (8. Mai 2011)

Endlich durfte ich auch mal wieder raus^^


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Mai 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Der Schattenmann war heute schon mal durch die Felder unterwegs;-) fühlt sich schon wieder ganz gut an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




von der Parkfraktion hat bestimmt einer eine kürzeren Vorbau zum testen, fördert nachhaltig das Reha-Ergebnis und bei der nächsten Flugrolle kommst Du deutlich höher vom Rad weg


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Mai 2011)

thommess wann komm die videos?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Mai 2011)

I D E A L , ein M U S T  D O N E !!!


----------



## enemy111 (9. Mai 2011)

hey jungs. war schon einige monate nicht mehr im hildesheimer forum. was gibts neues? was habe ich verpasst? 
schade, dass ich letztes we keine zeit für willingen hatte.
dafür fahr ich mit ein paar anderen aus Hildesheim nächsten Sonntag.
@Daniel,Kitty.. ihr sollt euch mal bei mister giant glory melden


----------



## bauernman (9. Mai 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> hey jungs. war schon einige monate nicht mehr im hildesheimer forum. was gibts neues? was habe ich verpasst?
> schade, dass ich letztes we keine zeit für willingen hatte.
> dafür fahr ich mit ein paar anderen aus Hildesheim nächsten Sonntag.
> @Daniel,Kitty.. ihr sollt euch mal bei mister giant glory melden


ich weiß auch nicht was in letzter Zeit so los ist man sieht kaum Biker mehr oder bin ich nur zur falschen Zeit unterwegs??
mfg bauernman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (9. Mai 2011)

Also gestern war im Hildesheimer Wald die Hölle los!
Ich habe bestimmt 20 MTBler gesehen!


----------



## oxysept (9. Mai 2011)

Wann wollen wir die Tour durch den Kleinen Deister von Osterwald aus angehen und wer kommt alles mit? Macht Vorschläge!
Wenn das Wetter diese Wochenende gut sein sollte, können wir das meinetwegen am Sonntag durchziehen.

Bisheriger Tourverlauf im Anhang (33km, 850Hm):


----------



## bauernman (9. Mai 2011)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Also gestern war im Hildesheimer Wald die Hölle los!
> Ich habe bestimmt 20 MTBler gesehen!


wo denn im Hi-Wald??
ich habe vielleicht gerade mal 5 gesehen
mfg bauernman


----------



## m8ghty (10. Mai 2011)

HI @ all!
Also ich muß mich mal auslassen:Bin die letzten Tage schön unterwegs gewesen,kleine Trails bzw. Strecken die ich mit meiner Gurke grad noch schaffe, erkundet hier rund um die Umgebung.Schön und gut bis hier hin doch dann komen sie!DIE WANDERER!!SIE BLOCKIEREN MIT IHREN WANDERSTÖCKEN AUCH DEN BREITESTEN WALDWEG UND WEIGERN SICH KONSEQUENT AUCH NUR EINEN MILIMETER ZUR SEITE ZU GEHEN!!!!!!!WARUM?Ich als vorbildlicher Biker habe nun schon eine Klingel am Bike und schreie mir teilweise dir Lunge aus dem Hals aber die lieben Leute meinen wohl nicht gemeint zu sein!Wen sonst sollte ich aber bitten aus dem Weg zu gehen?Der Ameise?Ich will ja nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren aber mich nervt es langsam aber sicher.Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen welche Erfahrungen Ihr gemacht habt.Ich möchte noch betonen das ich auch mal zu Fuß im Wald unterwegs bin und schön zur Seite geh wenn ich einen Biker sehe egal ob nun Freizeitradler oder was auch immer.LG an alle


----------



## tingel83 (10. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich als Wanderer im Wald unterwegs bin und dann ein MTBler wild klingelnd und sich die Lunge aus dem Hals schreiend auf mich zukommt, wäre ich evtl. auch nicht sehr kooperativ. 

Als MTBler sollte man meiner Meinung nach rücksichtsvoll sein und im Zweifel lieber etwas stärker abbremsen als unbedingt nötig.

Davon ab habe ich bisher rund um Hildesheim keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Ripgid (10. Mai 2011)

In der Regel rechtzeitig Tempo rausnehmen und freundlich grüßen, das klappt meistens. Da ich nie eine Klingel am Rad habe, lasse ich kurz das Hinterrad blockieren.. Das hören die meisten... 

Von dir beschriebene Härtefälle werden einfach mit dem DH-Fullface weggeboxt. Die merken eh nix mehr mit ihrer "mir gehört der Wald alleine"-Brille.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (10. Mai 2011)

> Von dir beschriebene Härtefälle werden einfach mit dem DH-Fullface  weggeboxt. Die merken eh nix mehr mit ihrer "mir gehört der Wald  alleine"-Brille.



Wo ist der "Like-Button"?


----------



## fahrradheini (10. Mai 2011)

also mit tempo rausnehmen grossen bogen machen und freundlich grüssen fahr ich auch gut. neulich hatten wir ne oma aufm steinbergtrail die war knallhart. nen kumpel fährt vorsichtig vorbei und meinte noch... da kommen noch welche und ob sie denn den moment warten würde am rand. die nette dame daraufhion: ich glaub du hast nen knall!!!! ... und drappierte sich mit einem kinderwagen quer aufm trail. naja da bin ich dann auch langsam drum rum und bedankte mich. die nette dame fluchte trotz allem vor sich hin.
aber in der regel komm ich gut klar mit den wanderern und spaziergängern. ok ich denke aber auch das es was mitm aussehen zu tun hat. mit fullface und protektoren hier und da sieht man schon mal n bissl furchteinflössend aus für einige leute die dort spazieren gehen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Mai 2011)

schön ist auch ein leises anfahren und dann ein überraschend lautes "nicht erschrecken, ich überhole!"  Natürlich mit einem Schmunzeln im Gesicht, versteht sich von selber!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (10. Mai 2011)

Also wenn das mit den Wanderern aufm Tosmar-Kammtrail war dann kein Wunder hatte ich auch schon öfters oder der untere Waldrandtrail von Söhre nach Diekholzen ist für so etwas auch beliebt kein Verständins die Leute da kann man sich wirklich mancheinmal richtig drüber ärgern da fährt man 500m hinter sonem Wanderer hinterher bis er zur Seite geht obwohl er es vorher schon mitbekommen hat


----------



## oxysept (10. Mai 2011)

Sehe da keine Probleme was Wanderer/Walker/etc. im Wald angeht. 
Klingeln oder durch Ansprechen bemerkbar machen und anschließend bedanken fürs Platz machen klappt eigentlich immer ganz gut.

Anders sieht es Morgens oder Nachmittags in Hannover auf dem Wegstück zwischen Steintor und Bahnhof (Georgstraße) aus. 
Ist zwar Rad- und Fußweg in einem, man wird aber trotzdem nicht selten blöd von der Seite angemacht und beschimpft.

Das Foto aus dem Netz zeigt noch eine Situation mit relativ wenig Fußgängern:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11747678


----------



## bauernman (10. Mai 2011)

ok hmm sowas kennt man bei uns in Söhre nicht aber es ist wirklich so


----------



## instinctless (10. Mai 2011)

pack die bilder doch bitte ins fotoalbum.
ich kann sie leider nicht sehen da der content filter bei uns auf arbeit mediasharing seiten blockt.



tingel83 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Traumhaftes Wetterchen heute, hier ein paar Bilder vom Tosmar.
> 
> ...


----------



## instinctless (10. Mai 2011)

das regel ich ähnlich, meist hört man mich schon aus gewisser entfernung, ergo drehen sich die meisten wanderer schon vorab um und sehen mich dann auch schon und gehen beiseite. ich bremse dann an der durchfahrt, bedanke mich und weiter gehts.

ignoranten gibts natürlich immer und überall. ob es sich um solche personen handelt sieht man aber schon auf distanz. wenn sie sich nämlich einfach nach der sichtung wieder ihrem gang widmen und sich extra breit auf dem trail machen z.b.

da reagiere ich entsprechend drauf und trete nochmal richtig in die pedale um dann ne vollbremsung in den hacken der lieben leute hinzulegen. bisland sind alle die es so und nicht freundlich wollten beiseite gesprungen, aus reinem selbsterhaltungstrieb. 



Ripgid schrieb:


> In der Regel rechtzeitig Tempo rausnehmen und freundlich grüßen, das klappt meistens. Da ich nie eine Klingel am Rad habe, lasse ich kurz das Hinterrad blockieren.. Das hören die meisten...
> 
> Von dir beschriebene Härtefälle werden einfach mit dem DH-Fullface weggeboxt. Die merken eh nix mehr mit ihrer "mir gehört der Wald alleine"-Brille.


----------



## instinctless (10. Mai 2011)

btw. in hildesheim hängen an diversen stellen "Mag ich" Aufkleber rum.

jefällt ma, wa 



Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Wo ist der "Like-Button"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (10. Mai 2011)

nicht jammern, wir haben doch alle offroadfähige räder.
natürlich wollen wir keinen waldboden zerstören aber wenn uns wanderer nunmal dazu nötigen, fährt man halt drumherum 



bauernman schrieb:


> Also wenn das mit den Wanderern aufm Tosmar-Kammtrail war dann kein Wunder hatte ich auch schon öfters oder der untere Waldrandtrail von Söhre nach Diekholzen ist für so etwas auch beliebt kein Verständins die Leute da kann man sich wirklich mancheinmal richtig drüber ärgern da fährt man 500m hinter sonem Wanderer hinterher bis er zur Seite geht obwohl er es vorher schon mitbekommen hat


----------



## tingel83 (10. Mai 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> pack die bilder doch bitte ins fotoalbum.
> ich kann sie leider nicht sehen da der content filter bei uns auf arbeit mediasharing seiten blockt.



sind drin


----------



## Radler10 (10. Mai 2011)

Ich hab eigentlich keine Probleme mit Wanderern, sind meistens sogar sehr nett.
Eher unfreundlich finde ich andere Radfahrer (Stadtfahrräder) die viel langsamer sind, einen genau sehen und bemerken, aber einen trotzdem nicht durchlassen. Da muss ich doch manchmal tatsächlich ewig im Schritttempo hinter den herollen bis Platz zum vorbeifahren ist, da sie genau in der Mitte fahren.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (10. Mai 2011)

Und weil das Thema schon mindestens so alt ist wie das Rad selbst und dementsprechend oft diskutiert wurde, sollten wir uns nicht die Köpfe drüber zermürben, sondern das geile Wetter genießen.


----------



## bauernman (10. Mai 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Und weil das Thema schon mindestens so alt ist wie das Rad selbst und dementsprechend oft diskutiert wurde, sollten wir uns nicht die Köpfe drüber zermürben, sondern das geile Wetter genießen.


so siehts aus


----------



## OrdenKubus (10. Mai 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> das regel ich ähnlich, meist hört man mich schon aus gewisser entfernung, ergo drehen sich die meisten wanderer schon vorab um und sehen mich dann auch schon und gehen beiseite. ich bremse dann an der durchfahrt, bedanke mich und weiter gehts.
> 
> ignoranten gibts natürlich immer und überall. ob es sich um solche personen handelt sieht man aber schon auf distanz. wenn sie sich nämlich einfach nach der sichtung wieder ihrem gang widmen und sich extra breit auf dem trail machen z.b.
> 
> da reagiere ich entsprechend drauf und trete nochmal richtig in die pedale um dann ne vollbremsung in den hacken der lieben leute hinzulegen. bisland sind alle die es so und nicht freundlich wollten beiseite gesprungen, aus reinem selbsterhaltungstrieb.



genau und immer freundlich dabei, so halt ich es auch!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. Mai 2011)

Passt auf Zecken auf, scheint dieses Jahr wohl besonders schlimm zu sein. Muss meinen beiden Hunden jeden Tag jeweils mindestens zwei Zecken entfernen.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. Mai 2011)

Jau, hatte schon 2 Stück, gestern eine zwischen Augapfel und Lid!! Mistviecher!!!


----------



## fahrradheini (11. Mai 2011)

mich lassen die viecher komischerweise in frieden. hatte erst eine zecke in meinem ganzen leben. und das dauert schon einige zeit an  .... *toi toi toi


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Mai 2011)

Hat Jemand ne schmale 10fach Kette zu Hause und kann das mal zwischen den Laschen *zwischenraum* messen?

Wäre nett danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (11. Mai 2011)

@ GKR

Danke fürs Mitnehmen!
...ihr habt mich echt ganz schön zum Schwitzen gebracht.
Ich bin nächsten Dienstag wieder dabei! 

LG

Sebastian


----------



## bauernman (11. Mai 2011)

was ist denn am Tosmar los ziehen die Waldarbeiter wieder in den Krieg habe gehört das am Kammtrail Richtung Röderhof irgendwann eine 40cm tiefe Spur kommt die man nicht sieht ...werde dan morgen mal die Lage abchecken wie es da aussieht


----------



## waldhase (11. Mai 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> von der Parkfraktion hat bestimmt einer eine kürzeren Vorbau zum testen, fördert nachhaltig das Reha-Ergebnis und bei der nächsten Flugrolle kommst Du deutlich höher vom Rad weg



Kurzer Vorbau ist völlig überbewertet, habe lange gebraucht um die Flugbahn zu berechnen.
Vielleicht sollte ich mir auch Nicolai zulegen? 120mm ist das xc?
VG.


----------



## tisch (11. Mai 2011)

so nochmal für die willingengruppe
hier noch die 2 besten fotos. leider nur unbekannte fahrer...
könnt aber trotzdem gerne voten 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/894075 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/894072

@ daniel
was war den in etwa die schnellste durckgefahrene abfahrt die du aufgenommen hast?

MfG Timo


----------



## enemy111 (11. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> was ist denn am Tosmar los ziehen die Waldarbeiter wieder in den Krieg habe gehört das am Kammtrail Richtung Röderhof irgendwann eine 40cm tiefe Spur kommt die man nicht sieht ...werde dan morgen mal die Lage abchecken wie es da aussieht




wehe!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Mai 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Kurzer Vorbau ist völlig überbewertet, habe lange gebraucht um die Flugbahn zu berechnen.
> Vielleicht sollte ich mir auch Nicolai zulegen? 120mm ist das xc?
> VG.



Was, wo, wen hast du gemessen?

80er aus Alu mit Schrauben und so ist gut, in den 90zigern war auch 140-160er länge angesagt, die die noch fahren, fahren mit den 3.Zähnen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Mai 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hat Jemand ne schmale 10fach Kette zu Hause und kann das mal zwischen den Laschen *zwischenraum* messen?
> 
> Wäre nett danke



guckst du


----------



## waldhase (11. Mai 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Was, wo, wen hast du gemessen?
> 
> 80er aus Alu mit Schrauben und so ist gut, in den 90zigern war auch 140-160er länge angesagt, die die noch fahren, fahren mit den 3.Zähnen.



Der Vorbau hat 110mm.
Ich meine den Federweg eines neuen Rappens..120mm Nicolai, wie heißt bei Kalle?
Gibt es nicht auch eine Seite, wo einzele Rahmen angeboten werden?


----------



## Ripgid (11. Mai 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Der Vorbau hat 110mm.
> Ich meine den Federweg eines neuen Rappens..120mm Nicolai, wie heißt bei Kalle?
> Gibt es nicht auch eine Seite, wo einzele Rahmen angeboten werden?



wäre dann wohl ein Helius RC/CC/AC.

Lagerverkauf gibts hier: http://nicolai-bikes.blogspot.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradheini (12. Mai 2011)

in dem nicolai blog irritiert mich bei den ersten beiden posts das datum^^


----------



## Harvester (12. Mai 2011)

120 cm is das RC. Leicht, schnell und hält Nicolai-like was aus. Auf deren Seite kannst du doch auch einzelne Rahmen angucken:

http://www.nicolai.net/index.php?article_id=25&clang=0

Hausmesse ist am 13.-14. August


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Mai 2011)

Nimm ein AC hier günstig in grüüüün


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (12. Mai 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> @ daniel
> was war den in etwa die schnellste durckgefahrene abfahrt die du aufgenommen hast?



Knapp 3:30min. War unsere vorletzte Abfahrt (für die anderen die letzte).


----------



## JesKacz (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Freunde der Wald- und Wiesen fahrerei! 

Ich habe gestern eine neue Variante am Galgen-/Kegelberg entdeckt.

Bisher bin ich stets den "Bördetrail" bis zum Ende durchgebrettert und dann entweder durch das Stahltor über Lechstedt oder den Trail in umgekehrter Richtung zurück.

Gestern bin ich nun nicht bis zum Stahltor sondern ca. 50 Meter vorher 180 Grad links abgebogen. Hier führt ein Trail direkt an der A7 entlang. Diesem Trail folgt man ca. 3 Kilometer. 
Zuerst passiert man eine Autobahnbrücke, man über- bzw. unterfährt sie nicht sondern lässt sie rechte Hand liegen. Danach geht es auf einem Forstweg kurz bergauf und man kommt zu einem Wendehammer. An der rechten Seite der Wendemöglichkeit führt wieder ein Trail weiterhin geradeaus an der A7 entlang. Nun erreicht man ein versteckt liegendes Feld rechte Hand, dem Trail weiter folgen. Der Trail endet auf einem Forstweg, man fährt hier genau auf einen Hochsitz, der seinem Namen wirklich alle Ehre macht, zu. Hier gibt es jetzt die Möglichkeit rechts den flachen Forstweg weiterhin am Feld entlang zu fahren oder links in den Wald ein kurzes Stück bergauf.
Also geht es links Bergauf in den Wald hinein. Man passiert wieder einen Hochsitz. In etwa 50 Metern leicht links nach dem Jägerstuhl führt ein Pfad oben auf den Kamm. In ein paar Minuten ist der teilweise schwer zu erkennende Trail gemeistert und man befindet sich wieder auf dem Kamm in Richtung Brockenblick oder nochmal, weil es so schön ist links zum Bördetrail.

Gestern hatte ich noch eine unschöne Begegnung. Ich fuhr also rechts in Richtung Brockenblick. Vor der Schneise kommt rechts ein schöner technischer Trail der ziemlich mitten im Wald verläuft und stark bewachsen ist. Man fahrt hier also mit ziemlich langsamer Geschwindigkeit durch. Mitten in diesem Trail bemerkte ich seltsame Geräusche aber dachte mir nichts dabei und fuhr weiter. Die Geräusche wurden lauter und deutlicher. Bevor ich gemerkt habe, das es sich tatsächlich bei dem Geräusch um Grunzen handelte, schoss ca. 2 Meter neben mir ein Wildschein durch das Gestrüpp. Dem ziemlich erschrockenden Tier folgen weitere wild "schreiende" Kollegen. Panik, was tun?! Ich habe mein Fahrrad gaaaanz langsam umgedreht und bin den langsam zu fahrendet Trail so schnell wie noch nie zurück gefahren und war mehr als froh, da raus zu sein. 
Langer Text und kurzer Sinn, bitte aufpassen am Brockenblick, "da ist "was im Busch".


----------



## oxysept (12. Mai 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich nun nicht bis zum Stahltor sondern ca. 50 Meter vorher 180 Grad links abgebogen.



   Der Tag ist gerettet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradheini (12. Mai 2011)

180° abbiegen heisst das es genau entgegengesetzt retour geht^^ ?


----------



## Ripgid (12. Mai 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde der Wald- und Wiesen fahrerei!
> 
> Ich habe gestern eine neue Variante am Galgen-/Kegelberg entdeckt.
> 
> ...



du machst sachen..

bei meiner morgenrunde vorhin war alles ruhig im Busch. der Harvester war leider an der einfahrt zum neuen kleinen, kurzen Trailstück parallel zur EON-schneise am werke.. blöde sache.

Kann sein dass ich den von dir beschriebenen Trail kenne, zeigst mir den mal?


----------



## JesKacz (12. Mai 2011)

@Ripgid:    Klar mache ich das. Wir bleiben in Kontakt! Diese Woche ist bei mir viel los.

@oxysept + fahrradheini:   Ey Ihr Säcke, habt ja Recht. Es sind vielleicht 130°. Schön wenn Ihr Euren Spaß habt...


----------



## waldhase (12. Mai 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Nimm ein AC hier günstig in grüüüün



Dezente Farbe. Kann ich das AC mit 120mm fahren oder muss ich 140mm oder mehr fahren?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Mai 2011)

muß nicht, dann besser CC
 jedoch fahr ich dass inzwischen mit 120-150


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Mai 2011)

Salve!
Sieht nicht schön aus, leider ist das Naturflair des Tosmartrails-Süd erstmal weg:






Fahren kann man aber...

LG, GKR


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. Mai 2011)

Möchte eigentlich nicht schon wieder die Diskusion entfachen, kann es mir aber nicht verkneifen:

Wir mit unseren Bikes richten also imense irreparable Schäden im Wald an


----------



## Ripgid (12. Mai 2011)

Wie weit ist der Harvester denn gekommen?
Ist doch die Auffahrt zum gk aus Richtung röderhof?


----------



## bauernman (12. Mai 2011)

warum immer am Tosmar??
da müssen wir also wieder eine Zeit lang fahren bis er wieder hergerichtet ist
das regt ein langsam auf wurde mir gestern aber auch schon berichtet von einem saueren Läufer
mfg bauernman


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Mai 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Möchte eigentlich nicht schon wieder die Diskusion entfachen, kann es mir aber nicht verkneifen:
> 
> Wir mit unseren Bikes richten also imense irreparable Schäden im Wald an


Salve!

Wohl wahr...aber wir werden den trail wieder schön kurvig ausfahren

Dann passt es wieder


Bin geneigt einige Bilder nach Vienenburg (LF Nds) zu schicken und wieso gilt für die Subunternehmer nicht die Ruhe-und Setzzeiten wie für alle anderen?

@ripgid   richtig, bis 500m ans GK: der Ernter macht Nadelholz, das steht ostlich bis zum Rechtsschwenk, bis dahin fährt er....

LG, GKR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (13. Mai 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Wohl wahr...aber wir werden den trail wieder schön kurvig ausfahren
> 
> ...



richtig so! Fragen kostet nix.. ist bestimmt auch nicht alles rechtens was die da so fabrizieren...

muss den Tosmar wohl auch mal wieder besuchen am Wochenende, war seit längerem nicht mehr da


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. Mai 2011)

und alles wegen diesem Trend







"Um diese Hasslatte einzuweihen ..."


----------



## instinctless (13. Mai 2011)

du meinst die abstände zwischen den einzelnen röllchen oder? mess ich gleich ma

...
5.4mm laut messschieber



Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hat Jemand ne schmale 10fach Kette zu Hause und kann das mal zwischen den Laschen *zwischenraum* messen?
> 
> Wäre nett danke


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. Mai 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Möchte eigentlich nicht schon wieder die Diskusion entfachen, kann es mir aber nicht verkneifen:
> 
> Wir mit unseren Bikes richten also imense irreparable Schäden im Wald an








nichts ist irreperabel wie man sieht


----------



## instinctless (13. Mai 2011)

na siehste doch chicken, das war ich mit meinen neuen 25" prototypen. die erzeugen ordentlich grip wie man sieht 



turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Möchte eigentlich nicht schon wieder die Diskusion entfachen, kann es mir aber nicht verkneifen:
> 
> Wir mit unseren Bikes richten also imense irreparable Schäden im Wald an


----------



## bauernman (13. Mai 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Wohl wahr...aber wir werden den trail wieder schön kurvig ausfahren
> 
> ...


ist ne echt gute Idee oder man muss mal den Förster drauf ansprechen schließlich plant der ja von wo abgeholzt wird da fragt man sich echt warum die von oben rein fahren und nicht von unten vom Weg
mfg bauernman


----------



## Ripgid (13. Mai 2011)

@timo&daniel
Habe in meinem Rucksack beim aufräumen noch so ein kleines erste-Hilfe-Paket gefunden.. Wem gehört das?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (13. Mai 2011)

Autsch, das Bild tut weh!!


----------



## JesKacz (13. Mai 2011)

Ist einer aus dem Forum am Sonntag bei der RTF dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (13. Mai 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Ist einer aus dem Forum am Sonntag bei der RTF dabei?


RTF??
 wasn das??


----------



## JesKacz (13. Mai 2011)

Is voll die schwuchtelige fahrerei für rennrad homos


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (13. Mai 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @timo&daniel
> Habe in meinem Rucksack beim aufräumen noch so ein kleines erste-Hilfe-Paket gefunden.. Wem gehört das?



Das ist meins. Gibste mir einfach mal bei Gelegenheit wieder. Wollten ja eh noch mal Filme austauschen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (13. Mai 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Is voll die schwuchtelige fahrerei für rennrad homos


----------



## bauernman (13. Mai 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Is voll die schwuchtelige fahrerei für rennrad homos


ok und wo is das genau..fahre zwar kein rennrad aber interessiert mich trotzdem mal....naja gleich mal gucken fahren was die waldarbeiter angerichtet haben und wenn ich ein sehe ne Diskussion wieder entfachen
mfg bauernman


----------



## JesKacz (13. Mai 2011)

Geht um 9.00h am VFV los und über 111 Km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (13. Mai 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> du meinst die abstände zwischen den einzelnen röllchen oder? mess ich gleich ma
> 
> ...
> 5.4mm laut messschieber



ne nicht die röllchen sondern die die breite der kette innen zwischen den laschen


@ripgid, umleitung: wann können wir video sehen?


----------



## Ripgid (13. Mai 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> ne nicht die röllchen sondern die die breite der kette innen zwischen den laschen
> 
> 
> @ripgid, umleitung: wann können wir video sehen?



habs gerade fertig geschnitten, wird jetzt gerendert und dann hochgeladen.. kann aber paar stunden dauern


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. Mai 2011)

jo das ja normal, soll ja keine scheiß quali sein, wie lang ist das vid?


----------



## Ripgid (13. Mai 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> jo das ja normal, soll ja keine scheiß quali sein, wie lang ist das vid?



in etwa 4:30min, war leider nicht viel brauchbares Material dabei; habe ja auch nicht gezielt gefilmt..


----------



## OrdenKubus (13. Mai 2011)

Moin Moin!

Auf der Abendtour den "TrailKiller" getroffen 





...wollte das Monster aus den Wald jagen... 





...hat aber definitiv die stärke Bereifung!!!


----------



## bauernman (13. Mai 2011)

@Ordenkubus 
du hast den Trailzerstörer gejagt und ich den Fuchs im Canyontrail aber er war schon tot aber trotzdem ausfersehen mitm hinterrad drübergefahren hab den bunnyhop bei 40kmh inner kurve nicht so hin bekomm wie es sollte....haste sonntag vllt Zeit mal wieder auf ne Tour wir beide könnten unsere Griesbergtour ja mal nachholen oder nicht??
achu nd wo hast du den trailkiller aufgespürt??
mfg bauernman


----------



## OrdenKubus (13. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> @Ordenkubus
> du hast den Trailzerstörer gejagt und ich den Fuchs im Canyontrail aber er war schon tot aber trotzdem ausfersehen mitm hinterrad drübergefahren hab den bunnyhop bei 40kmh inner kurve nicht so hin bekomm wie es sollte....haste sonntag vllt Zeit mal wieder auf ne Tour wir beide könnten unsere Griesbergtour ja mal nachholen oder nicht??
> mfg bauernman



Meiner einer ist wohl dabei! Zeit müssen wir morgen mal absprechen.


evt. noch jemand Lust und Zeit? *freundlichindieRundefrag*


----------



## bauernman (13. Mai 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> Meiner einer ist wohl dabei! Zeit müssen wir morgen mal absprechen.
> 
> 
> evt. noch jemand Lust und Zeit? *freundlichindieRundefrag*


jo schick mir ne nachricht oder ruf an und dann kann ich dir antworten wann und wo wir uns sonntag treffen
bauernfreak der macht jetzt mit nem geprellten finger erstmal pause wie wir beide auch schon pause gemacht habn
mfg mathis


----------



## tanchoplatinum (13. Mai 2011)

hallo

morgen (14. 5) ist am farnweg im deister ein kleines rennen. wird bestimmt sehr lustig. es werden min. zwei rennläufe gefahren.

die streckenbauer sind ab 10 uhr im wald, aber ab 11 uhr müßtet ihr schon da sein wenn ihr alle läufe fahren möchtet.
Der erste soll bis 12 uhr über die bühne gegangen sein, die leute sind alle super nett und lassen die langschläfer auch nur den zweiten fahren.

am besten parkt ihr in wenningsen am waldkater.









danach wird noch schön der rost angeschmissen, also alle schon fleisch mitbringen.


ride on


----------



## Ripgid (13. Mai 2011)

video ist online:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23699890"]willingen070511 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanchoplatinum (13. Mai 2011)

es ist dort auch sehr schön zum zuschauen, da ihr auch die rennstrecke (wenn ihr keinen fahrer behindert) fahren könnt und gleich daneben gibt es noch ein paar trails.


bis morgen


----------



## bauernman (13. Mai 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Achtung an alle die im Cannyontrail unterwegs sind im oberen Abschnitt liegt ein toter Fuchs bin auch schon einmal drüber gerauscht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mfg bauernman


----------



## oxysept (13. Mai 2011)

tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> es ist dort auch sehr schön zum zuschauen, da ihr auch die rennstrecke (wenn ihr keinen fahrer behindert) fahren könnt und gleich daneben gibt es noch ein paar trails.
> 
> bis morgen




Viel Erfolg und vor allem viel Spaß morgen!

Habe leider keine Zeit, ansonsten hätte ich gerne zugesehen und ein paar Fotos geknipst.


----------



## jaamaa (13. Mai 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> video ist online:


Schön flowige Strecke... ist das die Freeride?


----------



## Ripgid (13. Mai 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Schön flowige Strecke... ist das die Freeride?


jep, ist der Freeride


----------



## Bogeyman (13. Mai 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hat Jemand ne schmale 10fach Kette zu Hause und kann das mal zwischen den Laschen *zwischenraum* messen?



Was heisst 'ne schmale Kette? Daniel fährt auf seinem Rad eine 10fach Kette auf 9fach Schaltung. Soll angeblich sehr gut funktionieren. Wenn Du willst kann ich morgen mal messen bzw. ihm sagen er soll mal


----------



## CrunchRyder (14. Mai 2011)

noch wer morgen in Hahnenklee?


----------



## instinctless (14. Mai 2011)

soweit ich informiert bin gibt es verschiedene streckenlängen.
die 111er ist eh nur für fahrer mit punktekarte.
die nächst kürzere war was mit 40 und dann mit 17 oder so. hab den flyer gerade nicht hier. janni kannst du mal ergänzen? müsste noch auf deinem sofa liegen.



JesKacz schrieb:


> Geht um 9.00h am VFV los und über 111 Km.



@benni breite laut messschieber 3.9mm

@daniel, son mist, dachte das farnwegrace sollte letztes we schon sein. nun war ich gestern vor ort weil ich heut keine zeit habe.
war aber trotzdem gut, hab mir sagen lassen das freitags die trails nicht so voll sind. war auch so.


----------



## instinctless (14. Mai 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> video ist online:
> 
> willingen070511 on Vimeo




du solltest video editor werden. schön gemacht  auch die musik ist diesmal sehr angenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Achtung an alle die im Cannyontrail unterwegs sind im oberen Abschnitt liegt ein toter Fuchs bin auch schon einmal drüber gerauscht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> mfg bauernman



O tempora, o mores


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (14. Mai 2011)

Wir holen nachher unsere Winterwanderung nach, evtl. führt die Wanderrunde durch den Canyon... falls Mr. Reinecke nicht ganz zu zerwurmt ist werde ich die Strecke säubern. Hoffentlich schneit es nicht zu doll!!


----------



## 2o83 (14. Mai 2011)

Der Fuchs ist weg. 

Cheers!


----------



## bauernman (14. Mai 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Der Fuchs ist weg.
> 
> Cheers!


echt??
wo ist er hin ??wer hat ihn mitgenommen??


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (14. Mai 2011)

Gans du hast den Fuchs gestohlen, gib ihn wieder her...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. Mai 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Gans du hast den Fuchs gestohlen, gib ihn wieder her...




@bauernman: wo ist er hin ?? 
Wo wird er schon hin sein? In die ewigen Jagdgründe natürlich, mit der Gans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (14. Mai 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> @bauernman: wo ist er hin ??
> Wo wird er schon hin sein? In die ewigen Jagdgründe natürlich, mit der Gans


hmm da bin ich mir garnicht mal so sicher das es die Gans war denn es gibt schon echt merkwürdige Leute am Tosmar ist euch schonmal der FKK-Fahrer begegnet??
mfg bauernman


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> hmm da bin ich mir garnicht mal so sicher das es die Gans war denn es gibt schon echt merkwürdige Leute am Tosmar ist euch schonmal der FKK-Fahrer begegnet??
> mfg bauernman


Salve!
Das war ich
LG, der Freude-Kraft-Kinematik-Fahrer


----------



## 2o83 (14. Mai 2011)

@ bauernmann:  circa 4m weiter links von unten aus gesehen. Halbwegs bestattet.

Cheers!


----------



## bauernman (14. Mai 2011)

@GKR was soll ich jetzt nur von dir denken..also auf das war ich bezogen aber mit lg, der Freude-Kraft-Kinematik-Fahrer haste dich ja nochmal gerade so ebend gerettet

@lovetheride83 ok morgen mal zur Trauerfeier gucken fahren wenn es passt
mfg bauernman


----------



## tingel83 (15. Mai 2011)




----------



## instinctless (15. Mai 2011)

Ich behaupte mal es war die Trailgans, sie wurde auch schon bei einigen DH Races gesehen.










Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Gans du hast den Fuchs gestohlen, gib ihn wieder her...




ist heut wer um HI uwegs?


----------



## bauernfreak (15. Mai 2011)

wer ich gern aber nach meinem letzten sturz gehts nicht wirklich mit dem finger (


----------



## oxysept (15. Mai 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> @ bauernmann:  circa 4m weiter links von unten aus gesehen. Halbwegs bestattet.



Kommt zwar etwas späte die Warnung, aber:

Bitte (tote) Füchse auf keinen Fall mit den Händen anfassen, es besteht die Möglichkeit der Ansteckungsgefahr durch den *Fuchsbandwurm*!!!
Immer Handschuhe (Einweg) tragen und am besten auch einen Atemschutz.
Die Eier des Fuchsbandwurmes (befinden sich im Kot und im Fell der Tiere) können auch durch die Atemwege aufgenommen werden und zur Infektion beim Menschen führen.

Weitere Infos z. B. hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alveoläre_Echinokokkose


----------



## instinctless (15. Mai 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Kommt zwar etwas späte die Warnung, aber:
> 
> Bitte (tote) Füchse auf keinen Fall mit den Händen anfassen, es besteht die Möglichkeit der Ansteckungsgefahr durch den *Fuchsbandwurm*!!!
> Immer Handschuhe (Einweg) tragen und am besten auch einen Atemschutz.
> ...



danke für die warnung und aufklärungsarbeit oxy aber nen fuchsbandwurm kannste dir auch einfangen wenn du wilde brombeeren oder blaubeeren ausm wald isst.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. Mai 2011)

Vorsicht an der Welfenhöhe/Badse treiben sich Wegerüpel  um, auf der Abfahrt vom Bösenberg R9 Richtung Welfenhöhe vor der Kreuzung Richtung Orthenberg (von da sieht man schon die Schutzhütte Welfenhöhe)







[/URL][/IMG]

 lagen gestern 3 bis zu 20cm starke Stämmchen kurz hintereinander quer. 
Beim drüberbügeln hat es heftig gerumpelt.

Tote Füchse zum mehrfachen plattfahren findet man demnächst am Rottberg Richtung Wasserbehälter Petze, dort lässt sich ein Jägerlein ein neues Schussfeld freischlagen. GKR war das letztes auch zu buschig, ist erledigt die liegen jetzt flach, und stören den flow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (15. Mai 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Kommt zwar etwas späte die Warnung, aber:
> 
> Bitte (tote) Füchse auf keinen Fall mit den Händen anfassen, es besteht die Möglichkeit der Ansteckungsgefahr durch den *Fuchsbandwurm*!!!
> Immer Handschuhe (Einweg) tragen und am besten auch einen Atemschutz.
> ...



Wurde mit Handschuhen und Stock gemacht, war uns bekannt! 

Cheers!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (15. Mai 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal es war die Trailgans, sie wurde auch schon bei einigen DH Races gesehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha!!!  Wie geil ist das denn???
Bei unserer Nackt-Winterwanderung sind uns nur zwei MTB´ler am GK entegengekommen welchen wir natürlich erfolgreich den Weg blockiert haben


----------



## bauernman (15. Mai 2011)

hey, weiß einer wo man im LK Hildesheim gut Downhill fahren üben kann also als Einsteiger??
mfg bauernman


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. Mai 2011)

Überall, wo es bergab geht...


----------



## bauernman (15. Mai 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Überall, wo es bergab geht...


ja ist mir klar...aber suche etwas wo man auch kleine kicker vorfindet


----------



## Tasse666 (15. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> hey, weiß einer wo man im LK Hildesheim gut Downhill fahren üben kann also als Einsteiger??
> mfg bauernman



Ein guter Trail befindet sich am Galgenberg, Marienburger Höhe. Dürfte wohl noch am Downhill-ähnlichsten sein, was du in Hildesheim finden wirst.


----------



## fahrradheini (15. Mai 2011)

ja ist mir klar...aber suche etwas wo man auch kleine kicker vorfindet 		<--- sowas findet man aufm galgenberg... nich viele... aber nen paar hats da


----------



## instinctless (16. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> hey, weiß einer wo man im LK Hildesheim gut Downhill fahren üben kann also als Einsteiger??
> mfg bauernman



also zuerst mal hat DH nicht unbedingt was mit kickern zu tun und schon garnicht mit kleinen.

zweitens solltest du überlegen was du deinem fahrrad zumuten möchtest.
solange es kleine kicker bleiben sollte es wohl gehen aber prinzipiell ist dein bike nicht für sprünge geeignet trotz federgabel.

drittens, falls du wirklich vorhast mal dh zu fahren, kauf dir vorher ein geeignetes rad und ne entsprechende schutzausrüstung.


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Mai 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> also zuerst mal hat DH nicht unbedingt was mit kickern zu tun und schon garnicht mit kleinen.
> 
> zweitens solltest du überlegen was du deinem fahrrad zumuten möchtest.
> solange es kleine kicker bleiben sollte es wohl gehen aber prinzipiell ist dein bike nicht für sprünge geeignet trotz federgabel.
> ...



Apropo Rad, der Enemy verkauft seins gerade, wäre vielleicht was für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (16. Mai 2011)

Verkaufe meinen Nicolai Ion St Rahmen, hier gibts mehr Infos:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=378751


----------



## bauernman (16. Mai 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> also zuerst mal hat DH nicht unbedingt was mit kickern zu tun und schon garnicht mit kleinen.
> 
> zweitens solltest du überlegen was du deinem fahrrad zumuten möchtest.
> solange es kleine kicker bleiben sollte es wohl gehen aber prinzipiell ist dein bike nicht für sprünge geeignet trotz federgabel.
> ...


ja ok DH war vielleicht auch bissl übertrieben aber suche etwas wo man ein paar schöne Sprünge mit dem Hardtail hinlegen kann und es sollte schon etwas anderes sein außer der Steinbergtrail oder Bikepark Waldquelle...hatte das DH fahren jetzt mit Kickern und dem druherum so verbunden..ach und es wird wohl nur sonst falls ich es mal richtig fahren sollte nur am Bike liegen
mfg bauernman


----------



## tisch (17. Mai 2011)

hi,
@benny
wie sieht es aus am samstag oder sonntag mit biken in alfeld?

mfg timo


----------



## instinctless (17. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> ja ok DH war vielleicht auch bissl übertrieben aber suche etwas wo man ein paar schöne Sprünge mit dem Hardtail hinlegen kann und es sollte schon etwas anderes sein außer der Steinbergtrail oder Bikepark Waldquelle...hatte das DH fahren jetzt mit Kickern und dem druherum so verbunden..ach und es wird wohl nur sonst falls ich es mal richtig fahren sollte nur am Bike liegen
> mfg bauernman



fahr doch mal nach braunlage oder hahnenklee und leih dir dort für nen tag nen dh radl und schau ob das überhaupt was für dich ist


----------



## bauernman (17. Mai 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> fahr doch mal nach braunlage oder hahnenklee und leih dir dort für nen tag nen dh radl und schau ob das überhaupt was für dich ist


jo da werde ich im Juli wohl auch mal hinfahren und deswegen dachte ich ob ich das nit mit den richtigen Sprüngen mal leicht üben sollte nicht das ich mich die ganze Zeit packehihi
mfg bauernman


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Mai 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> hi,
> @benny
> wie sieht es aus am samstag oder sonntag mit biken in alfeld?
> 
> mfg timo



Samstag ist schlecht, hat meine Mum GB.
Sonntag hätt ich Zeit, vielleicht kommen ripgid und Umleitung auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (17. Mai 2011)

Wir planen Vatertag (Donnerstag, 02. Juni) nach Braunlage zu fahren. Wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Mai 2011)

plan wurde geändert, soll jetzt der Freitag danach sein, falls cniht alle im Koma liegen.


----------



## tisch (17. Mai 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> plan wurde geändert, soll jetzt der Freitag danach sein, falls cniht alle im Koma liegen.


 
kann noch nicht fest zusagen, werde ich mir aber mal merken.


----------



## instinctless (18. Mai 2011)

son mist, kann ich wieder nicht mit, bin ich aufm dirtmasters



Ripgid schrieb:


> Wir planen Vatertag (Donnerstag, 02. Juni) nach Braunlage zu fahren. Wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## instinctless (18. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> jo da werde ich im Juli wohl auch mal hinfahren und deswegen dachte ich ob ich das nit mit den richtigen Sprüngen mal leicht üben sollte nicht das ich mich die ganze Zeit packehihi
> mfg bauernman



da gibts sicher ne anfängerstrecke auf der du dann üben kannst


----------



## JesKacz (18. Mai 2011)

@*Ripgid *Guck doch nicht immer so böse... Gestern gegen 18h in Richtung City unterwegs..?!


----------



## Ripgid (18. Mai 2011)

@Jesco
Aha, dann warst du's doch.. War etwas angefressen weil ich mich über nen unfähigen Autofahrer geärgert hab.. Hab dich gar nicht erkannt; nächstes mal kannste auch grüßen  wie wärs heute mit ner hausrunde?


----------



## JesKacz (18. Mai 2011)

Grüßen.. keine schlechte Idee! War selber auch in Eile, da ich dachte die Elan Runde verpasst zu haben... dem war aber nicht so.

Heute ist es leider schlecht bei mir. Morgen fahre ich evtl. mit G., Bock?


----------



## Ripgid (18. Mai 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Grüßen.. keine schlechte Idee! War selber auch in Eile, da ich dachte die Elan Runde verpasst zu haben... dem war aber nicht so.
> 
> Heute ist es leider schlecht bei mir. Morgen fahre ich evtl. mit G., Bock?



Klingt gut können wir machen. Bin aber komplett außer Übung. Habt ihr schon nen Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit ausgemacht? Weiteres dann per PN!


----------



## bauernman (18. Mai 2011)

ist heut jemand auf einer Abendrunde am Tosmar unterwegs hab schon lange keine Biker mehr gesehen
naja vielleicht sieht man sich ja 
mfg bauernman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Mai 2011)

@tisch: wie schauts aus mit sonntag bleibs dabei, evtl kommt thommes auch er wusste es noch nciht genau, ist wetter abhängig.


----------



## tisch (18. Mai 2011)

also ich habe soweit das ok das ich nichts sonntag ungeahnt vorhab/machen muss^^


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. Mai 2011)

Sooo, bin am Sa. auf Mädelsrunde im Harz. So. ist packen angesagt, da ich dann am Abend für eine Woche zum Arbeiten nach Aberdeen fliege. Daher ist biken in Alfeld nicht drin.
Das WoEnde darauf weiß ich noch nicht wie fit und ausgeschlafen ich nach der Woche bin, wird wohl eher auf ne Tour in heimischen Gefilden hinauslaufen.
Himmelfahrt bin ich wahrscheinlich in Willingen (Sa.+So. auf jeden Fall, wobei nur einen Tag im Park) von daher wird auch Freitag der 3.6. Braunlage leider nichts. 
Pfingsten schon jemand was vor? Flowtrail Stromberg? Braunlage? Winterberg?  Ist ja noch genug Zeit bis dahin


----------



## fahrradheini (18. Mai 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Sooo, bin am Sa. auf Mädelsrunde im Harz. So. ist packen angesagt, da ich dann am Abend für eine Woche zum Arbeiten nach Aberdeen fliege. Daher ist biken in Alfeld nicht drin.
> Das WoEnde darauf weiß ich noch nicht wie fit und ausgeschlafen ich nach der Woche bin, wird wohl eher auf ne Tour in heimischen Gefilden hinauslaufen.
> Himmelfahrt bin ich wahrscheinlich in Willingen (Sa.+So. auf jeden Fall, wobei nur einen Tag im Park) von daher wird auch Freitag der 3.6. Braunlage leider nichts.
> Pfingsten schon jemand was vor? Flowtrail Stromberg? Braunlage? Winterberg?  Ist ja noch genug Zeit bis dahin



boah flowtrail stromberg...das wär was... aber ich bin leider nicht im besitz eines autos geschweige denn führerschein 
aber der flowtrail stromberg steht definitiv noch auf meiner to do liste... iwann lande ich da mal


----------



## bauernman (20. Mai 2011)

ja flowtrail stromberg hab ich mir für diesen Sommer auch noch vorgenommen
mfg bauernman


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Mai 2011)

@daniel: Bautag nächsten Samstag ja oder nein? ich bin jedenfalls gemeldet, falls noch wer lust hat in braunlage zu bauen dann melden, mitfahrt ab alfeld kein problem.
Man bkeommt ne Tageskarte Geschenkt und es wird gegrillt.


----------



## MTB-Sascha (20. Mai 2011)

Hildesheimer MTB-verrückte sind jetzt auch bei facebook zu finden unter: 
Mtb Treff Hildesheim

Schaut mal rein, oder leitets weiter


----------



## bauernman (20. Mai 2011)

dann haben wir doch gleich mal eine Freundschaftsanfrage versendet


----------



## CrunchRyder (21. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> dann haben wir doch gleich mal eine Freundschaftsanfrage versendet



dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (21. Mai 2011)

MTB-Sascha schrieb:


> Hildesheimer MTB-verrückte sind jetzt auch bei facebook zu finden unter:
> Mtb Treff Hildesheim
> 
> Schaut mal rein, oder leitets weiter



uaaah gesichtsbuch


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Mai 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> also ich habe soweit das ok das ich nichts sonntag ungeahnt vorhab/machen muss^^



Bleibs bei morgen? wenn ja wann kommste? mit zug oder kommt wer mit auto mit?


----------



## tisch (21. Mai 2011)

ja doch lust hätte ich schon... sind es bis jetzt nur 3 personen geblieben? wenn sich noch der ein oder andere finden würde wäre ja auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Mai 2011)

also wir 2 und noch evtl jemand, sonst keiner zeit oder lust


----------



## tisch (21. Mai 2011)

dann lass lieber versieben und nachholen wenn wir ne etwas größere gruppe zusammen bekommen. macht dann wette ich auch mehr spaß


----------



## bauernman (22. Mai 2011)

wer hat denn aufm Steinberg-Trail die geile Steilkurve gepflanzt
mfg bauernman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradheini (23. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> wer hat denn aufm Steinberg-Trail die geile Steilkurve gepflanzt
> mfg bauernman



ich weiss es nicht sicher tippe aber das das "greensen" war. 
btw..... der anlieger is nen bissl zu kurz find ich. sollte zum ende hin nen drittel länger sein. aber vielleicht ändert sich das ja noch 

gewundert hab ich mich auch über den kleinen anlieger.^^


----------



## eikee (23. Mai 2011)

moin!

hat jemand lust nen bissl zu biken? meine jungs müssen alle arbeiten bzw uni ich hab keine Vorlesung heute ^^ schreibt einfach, ich checke das forum in 30mins nochmal.
vielleicht gibts ja ne spontane seele hier.

cheers


----------



## oxysept (23. Mai 2011)

eikee schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> hat jemand lust nen bissl zu biken? meine jungs müssen alle arbeiten bzw uni ich hab keine Vorlesung heute ^^ schreibt einfach, ich checke das forum in 30mins nochmal.
> vielleicht gibts ja ne spontane seele hier.
> ...



Wo denn biken?
Wenn du nach Alfeld (bzw. Warzen) kommst, könnte ich dir ab 13 Uhr ein paar Trails zeigen.


----------



## eikee (23. Mai 2011)

ich wollte schon immer mal in Alfeld biken. Aber ich wohne in Hildesheim. Könnte mit dem Metronom bis nach Alfeld oder sonstwo fahren. Warzen kann ich leider nicht =/


----------



## oxysept (23. Mai 2011)

eikee schrieb:


> ich wollte schon immer mal in Alfeld biken. Aber ich wohne in Hildesheim. Könnte mit dem Metronom bis nach Alfeld oder sonstwo fahren. Warzen kann ich leider nicht =/



Geht auch, soll ich dich dann um 13:06h (oder lieber erst um 14:10h) am Bahnhof in Alfeld abholen?


----------



## eikee (23. Mai 2011)

13:06 würde gut passen bei mir. Ich schicke dir nochmal ne private msg mit meiner handynummer. just in case. ich fahre nen canyon torK. bis gleich!


----------



## superson1c (23. Mai 2011)

Ein Torque mit ner 66?


----------



## fahrradheini (23. Mai 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> ich weiss es nicht sicher tippe aber das das "greensen" war.
> btw..... der anlieger is nen bissl zu kurz find ich. sollte zum ende hin nen drittel länger sein. aber vielleicht ändert sich das ja noch
> 
> gewundert hab ich mich auch über den kleinen anlieger.^^



es war nicht "greensen" sagte er mir grad. also.... wer war das?


----------



## greensen (23. Mai 2011)

nö ich war das nicht


----------



## greensen (23. Mai 2011)

- aber währ auch immer das wahr ,ist doch ne schöne sache :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (23. Mai 2011)

ja ich glaube das waren so 10-jährige Kinder weil da war heut auch einer der eigentlich da bauen wollte aber dann iirgendwie doch nicht
mfg bauernman


----------



## OrdenKubus (23. Mai 2011)

@fahrradheini und Kollegen
nice to meet you and THX for friendly scouting!!!
bei zeit und lust gerne mal wieder!?!


----------



## bauernman (23. Mai 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> @fahrradheini und Kollegen
> nice to meet you and THX for friendly scouting!!!
> bei zeit und lust gerne mal wieder!?!


hey dich gibt es auch noch wqir hatten dich probiert an zurufen am samstag aber du warst wohl nicht da
wo fährst du denn zur Zeit und wann immer so??
ach und trauste dich morgen nochmal vielleicht zur Elan Runde würde dann mal mitkommen
mfg bauernman


----------



## rODAHn (23. Mai 2011)

Wann startet denn morgen die Elanrunde?
...wäre auch mal wieder dabei!


----------



## OrdenKubus (23. Mai 2011)

@bauermann:
heute marcel angerufen, der meinte das er krank ist.... irgendwie komm ich bei euch bauermännern immermal durcheinander. war heute abend nur am steinberg.
ob morgen elan runde kann ich noch nicht sagen, lass uns morgen tel!


samstag war ich renovieren, hin und zurück mal am kanal lang, hat zwar nicht direkt mit MTB zu tun, dennoch schöne strecke und einigen stellen mit trail charackter^^ also wer mal was sanftes für zwischendurch oder für die familientour mit frau und kind sucht, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## OrdenKubus (23. Mai 2011)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Wann startet denn morgen die Elanrunde?
> ...wäre auch mal wieder dabei!



18 Uhr morgen

hier sind alle Termine http://jhmtb13.homepage.t-online.de/index.html


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Mai 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> 18 Uhr morgen
> 
> hier sind alle Termine http://jhmtb13.homepage.t-online.de/index.html



Salve!

Genau, morgen18.00 Uhr am Kehrwiederwall ,Spirit Sport!

LG, G-K-R


----------



## fahrradheini (23. Mai 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> @fahrradheini und Kollegen
> nice to meet you and THX for friendly scouting!!!
> bei zeit und lust gerne mal wieder!?!



jo gern @ mal wieder ne runde drehen..... ich werde mittwoch hier in hildesheim ein bissl rumrollern.
galgenberg und steinberg wohl.


----------



## greensen (23. Mai 2011)

auf dem galgenberg ist mal wass loss !!!huderte helfer <feuerwehr polizei drk und thw suchen dort seit freitag nen 51 jährigen mann ausem ameos klinikum !!!ich wahr grade selber noch oben aber der ganze wald ist voll mit helfan hunden e.t.z.enspannt denng trail runter ging garnicht  naja mann siet sich im wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (23. Mai 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> auf dem galgenberg ist mal wass loss !!!huderte helfer <feuerwehr polizei drk und thw suchen dort seit freitag nen 51 jährigen mann ausem ameos klinikum !!!ich wahr grade selber noch oben aber der ganze wald ist voll mit helfan hunden e.t.z.enspannt denng trail runter ging garnicht  naja mann siet sich im wald!



ja, kann ich bestätigen, die suchen jemanden der "klaus" heisst, in etwa 55 Jahre alt und leicht behindert ist. Angeblich wird er aber schon seit Freitag vermisst.. 
Bin gerade noch über die vielen neuen kleinen kicker nähe des kamms gerauscht als sie sich dort breit gemacht haben.. btw. wer hat die gebaut? instinctless?


----------



## greensen (23. Mai 2011)

dass war ich<greensen> mit nem freund der hier nicht angemeldet ist !!!der geht noch weiter bis zur a7 und ist noch nich fertig sollen noch ein parr anliger hin


----------



## instinctless (24. Mai 2011)

superson1c schrieb:


> Ein Torque mit ner 66?



du meinst sicher arne


----------



## instinctless (24. Mai 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> dass war ich<greensen> mit nem freund der hier nicht angemeldet ist !!!der geht noch weiter bis zur a7 und ist noch nich fertig sollen noch ein parr anliger hin



raffe du könntest mal mit ner sichel oder sowas zum steinberg kommen. der trail ist im oberen bereich ziemlich zugewachsen.

bin heut vermutlich mitm heini uwegs


----------



## greensen (24. Mai 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> raffe du könntest mal mit ner sichel oder sowas zum steinberg kommen. der trail ist im oberen bereich ziemlich zugewachsen.
> 
> bin heut vermutlich mitm heini uwegs


                                                                             ja das wird aber auch mal zeit und die habe ich jetzt  ich werd jetzt mal hoch gurken frei schneiden und dann nochmal aufem galgenberg !


----------



## instinctless (24. Mai 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> ja das wird aber auch mal zeit und die habe ich jetzt  ich werd jetzt mal hoch gurken frei schneiden und dann nochmal aufem galgenberg !


na da ham wa uns ja verpasst. war zwischen 16 und 17 uhr oben und habe bissel entastet. war danach noch aufm o-berg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (24. Mai 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> na da ham wa uns ja verpasst. war zwischen 16 und 17 uhr oben und habe bissel entastet. war danach noch aufm o-berg.


hast du am Steinberg meinen Schulkameraden mit seinem Speciallized hardtail getroffen er hatte meiner meinung nach nen schwarzen fullfacehelm auf mit carhart stickern??
mfg bauernman


----------



## greensen (24. Mai 2011)

so habe relativ grosszügig freigeschniten !war aber erst um 18 uhr da !!! war viel geschnipele !


----------



## greensen (24. Mai 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> jo gern @ mal wieder ne runde drehen..... ich werde mittwoch hier in hildesheim ein bissl rumrollern.
> galgenberg und steinberg wohl.



wann soll es denn losgehen morgen!muss wohl biss 16 .30 uhr arbeiten


----------



## fahrradheini (24. Mai 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> wann soll es denn losgehen morgen!muss wohl biss 16 .30 uhr arbeiten



ich dachte so an 15:00 - 15:30 iwie. musst du dann eben anrufen und fragen wo wir stecken. und kommst dann nach oder so.


----------



## greensen (24. Mai 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> ich dachte so an 15:00 - 15:30 iwie. musst du dann eben anrufen und fragen wo wir stecken. und kommst dann nach oder so.



jo so machen wir dass also nehme dein handy mit !


----------



## bauernman (24. Mai 2011)

hey, kennt einer nen guten Reifen mit einem ordentlichen Profil die nicht so schnell abnutzen wie die Schwalbe Nobby Nic die ich bis jetzt hinten druf habe aber schon fast komplett runter sind??
bei mir passt alles bis 2.25 und halt 26"
mfg bauernman


----------



## 2o83 (24. Mai 2011)

Continental Rubber Queen 2,2 in Black Chili vorne, ohne BC hinten.

Cheers!


----------



## instinctless (25. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> hey, kennt einer nen guten Reifen mit einem ordentlichen Profil die nicht so schnell abnutzen wie die Schwalbe Nobby Nic die ich bis jetzt hinten druf habe aber schon fast komplett runter sind??
> bei mir passt alles bis 2.25 und halt 26"
> mfg bauernman



also ich bin mir sicher das du nen 2.3er auch noch auf deine felge bekommst.
rubber queen, kann ich nix zur abnutzung sagen da ich sie selber erst seit nem monat in 2.4er breite fahre. ich finde aber sie haben keinen guten seitenhalt was dann bei 2.2 noch schlechter ausfallen dürfte.
ansonsten wenn du wieder son profil wie beim nobby willst,also straßen und waldtauglich könnte der maxxis ignitor was für dich sein. oder eben nicht so viel bremsen dann halten auch die schwalbe reifen länger


----------



## instinctless (25. Mai 2011)

wollt ich doch noch nen tolles fahrrad posten. falls jemand interesse hat. 79 euro 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...heibenbremsen,-unisex,-viel-zubehoer/28043031


----------



## 2o83 (25. Mai 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> also ich bin mir sicher das du nen 2.3er auch noch auf deine felge bekommst.
> rubber queen, kann ich nix zur abnutzung sagen da ich sie selber erst seit nem monat in 2.4er breite fahre. ich finde aber sie haben keinen guten seitenhalt was dann bei 2.2 noch schlechter ausfallen dürfte.



Das kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. 
Ansonsten probier mal Maxxis Highroller in 2,35 in der XC Version, die bauen ziemlich schmal. 

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OrdenKubus (25. Mai 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> wollt ich doch noch nen tolles fahrrad posten. falls jemand interesse hat. 79 euro
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...heibenbremsen,-unisex,-viel-zubehoer/28043031



 "...hat sich vereinzelt ein wenig Flugkorrosion angesetzt, welche mit einem Topfschwamm aber weitesgehends mühelos entfernt werden kann."

der satz gefällt mir am besten 

naja jedes bike hat wohl irgendwie seine daseinsberechtigung ^^, aber ich würde mich, schon allein aus angst um mein leben, nicht mit so nen qualitativ hochwertigen bike irgendwo runter wagen.


----------



## bauernman (25. Mai 2011)

eben fetten Sturz von Ordenkubus mit erlebt er war erstmal 3min weg und lag da nur 
war kurz davor Krankenwagen zu holen
aber nach ca. 4min ging es nach ein wenig Orientierungsproblemen wieder aber rate ihm trotzdem sich im krankenhaus mal durch checken zu lassen
mfg bauernman


----------



## greensen (25. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> eben fetten sturz von ordenkubus mit erlebt er war erstmal 3min weg und lag da nur
> war kurz davor krankenwagen zu holen
> aber nach ca. 4min ging es nach ein wenig orientierungsproblemen wieder aber rate ihm trotzdem sich im krankenhaus mal durch checken zu lassen
> mfg bauernman



ja ich war auch dabei, und wird in das auch raten


----------



## greensen (25. Mai 2011)

Muss aber sagen war trotz allem nen schöner trial arbend :d            gerne wieder!


----------



## bauernman (25. Mai 2011)

ja auch so


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. Mai 2011)

Dann mal eine gute Besserung. Hoffentlich ist es nichts ernstes! Ich würde mich in dem Fall auch auf jeden Fall mal durchchecken lassen!


----------



## instinctless (25. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> eben fetten Sturz von Ordenkubus mit erlebt er war erstmal 3min weg und lag da nur
> war kurz davor Krankenwagen zu holen
> aber nach ca. 4min ging es nach ein wenig Orientierungsproblemen wieder aber rate ihm trotzdem sich im krankenhaus mal durch checken zu lassen
> mfg bauernman



also nach nem faceplant mit zerbrochenem helm isses durchaus sinnvoll ma nen arzt zu konsultieren. meine denke


----------



## bauernfreak (25. Mai 2011)

jo ich war auch dabei ichhab ihm das auch gerazten weiß auch das er das morgen früh vorhatt und jetz zu hause liegt und sich keinem cm mehr bewegt war schon ******* 
@greensen fretag zsm steiberg bischen bauen und fahren mal dein bike testen hehe melde dich mal bei mir 
lg der bf


----------



## bauernman (25. Mai 2011)

bauernfreak schrieb:


> jo ich war auch dabei ichhab ihm das auch gerazten weiß auch das er das morgen früh vorhatt und jetz zu hause liegt und sich keinem cm mehr bewegt war schon *******
> @greensen fretag zsm steiberg bischen bauen und fahren mal dein bike testen hehe melde dich mal bei mir
> lg der bf


wieso haste ihm noch ne sms geschriebn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greensen (25. Mai 2011)

bauernfreak schrieb:


> jo ich war auch dabei ichhab ihm das auch gerazten weiß auch das er das morgen früh vorhatt und jetz zu hause liegt und sich keinem cm mehr bewegt war schon *******
> @greensen fretag zsm steiberg bischen bauen und fahren mal dein bike testen hehe melde dich mal bei mir
> lg der bf



hast meine nachricht bekommen


----------



## bauernman (25. Mai 2011)

das hier ist auch mal eine sehr geile Kleinanzeige :
http://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?anz_id=74751927

besonders faszinierend finde ich dort die Ortsangabe Bad Salzstadtfurt
zu geil guckt es euch mal an


----------



## instinctless (26. Mai 2011)

3889 posts, gibts hier eig. nen fred der mehr vorweisen kann? ^^


----------



## bauernman (26. Mai 2011)

so Ordenkubus hat mir vohin geschrieben das er von seinem Sturz nun im Krankenhaus liegt und sich den Handrücken angebrochen ist, ne menge prellungen hat, schürfwunden auch nen blaues aufe hat er auch und ne gehirnerschütterung


----------



## tingel83 (26. Mai 2011)

Von mir auch gute Besserung. Wie und wo genau ist es denn eigentlich passiert?


----------



## OrdenKubus (26. Mai 2011)

sooooo damit ich mich auch mal äussern darf über meinen gesundheitszustand^^

bin bis mindestens morgen noch im kh
handwurzelknochen gebrochen, gehirnerschütterung, blaues auge, linke gesichtshälte und hals aufgeschürft... na ja und die einzelnen prellungen zähl ich nicht auf....
foto vom helm poste ich evt mal... 
das schlimmste is allerdings der filmriss, da ich nix mehr kurz vor bis nach dem sturz weiss...
aber war auf jeden fall nen klasse abend, bis dahin!
für mich is allerdings erstmal ne weile pause angesagt -.-
bis dahin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superson1c (26. Mai 2011)

Auch wenn ich nicht dabei war und wir uns nicht kennen:

Falls mich mal jemand findet bitte nicht zwei Minuten warten ob ich wieder zu mir komme, sondern bitte gleich die Sanis rufen 

Nachher kann man immer viel sagen, aber damit ist echt nicht zu spaßen.

Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Mai 2011)

so ist es, kenne es aus eigener Ehrfahrung beim Biken.

Gute Besserung.

@instincles: zur Zeit wohl nicht, aber du musst auch bedenken das es den Deister Thread schon in der glaube 4 oder 5 Generation gibt. also dadruch deutlich mehr pots hat.


----------



## Ripgid (26. Mai 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> so ist es, kenne es aus eigener Ehrfahrung beim Biken.
> 
> Gute Besserung.
> 
> @instincles: zur Zeit wohl nicht, aber du musst auch bedenken das es den Deister Thread schon in der glaube 4 oder 5 Generation gibt. also dadruch deutlich mehr pots hat.



ich muss wohl für nächste woche freitag Braunlage absagen, werde bei nem Umzug mit anpacken! schade.. aber die nächste Gelegenheit kommt bestimm!

heute sind endlich meine Alexrims für das Cheaptrick angekommen


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Mai 2011)

wer noch irgendwie an Vatertag oder am Freitag im Park Unterwegs?


----------



## 2o83 (26. Mai 2011)

Hab mir heute das am Galgenberg Richtung Börde mal angeschaut, ist ganz nett nur die Hälfte der "Kicker" sind leider etwas kurz. Aber lustige Idee so ein "Pumptrack" bergab! 

Cheers!


----------



## Bungee (26. Mai 2011)

superson1c schrieb:


> Ein Torque mit ner 66?





instinctless schrieb:


> du meinst sicher arne




Hey, Moin Mädels!

Verfolge schon seit einiger Zeit diesen Fred hier, voll prima.

Jetzt, wo ich auch "offiziell" gesichtet wurde, möchte ich mal fette Grüße in die Runde werfen!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hoffentlich trifft man sich mal beim Biken...
...und gute Besserung, OrdenKubus!


Bis denne dann...


----------



## buggy65 (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

habe am Dienstag ca. 18:00 an der Waldquelle eine Gruppe von etwa 10 MTB'lern gesehen als ich aus der Fa. kam. Weiss jemand etwas davon? Irgendjemand hier aus dem Forum dabei? Ist das ein regelmäßiger Treff?

Buggy


----------



## bauernman (26. Mai 2011)

also am dienstag war ich mit 2 weiteren aufm Steinbergtrail unterwegs Zeit könnte auch passen
morgen bin ich ab 16 uhr auch weider dort unterwegs wenn du Lust haste kannste morgen doch auch mal vorbei schauen
also ich meine das ich Dienstag da war weiß jetzt aber ganz genau auch nicht mehr
mfg bauernman


----------



## greensen (26. Mai 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Hab mir heute das am Galgenberg Richtung Börde mal angeschaut, ist ganz nett nur die Hälfte der "Kicker" sind leider etwas kurz. Aber lustige Idee so ein "Pumptrack" bergab!
> 
> Cheers! [                                                                                                                        war meine idee  und der anliger ist jeztzt auch vertig !die kicker wohlten wier sowiso moch etwas länger machen             <ich war der nit dem blonden mittel kurzen haaren!


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Mai 2011)

buggy65 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe am Dienstag ca. 18:00 an der Waldquelle eine Gruppe von etwa 10 MTB'lern gesehen als ich aus der Fa. kam. Weiss jemand etwas davon? Irgendjemand hier aus dem Forum dabei? Ist das ein regelmäßiger Treff?
> 
> Buggy



Könnte die Alpenvereintruppe gewesen sein, bin da vor gut 8Jahren auch mit gefahren, war sosnt immer Mittwochs, treffen ist meistens an der Waldquelle.
Guckt mal unter DAV hildesheim unter DEVIL Biker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buggy65 (26. Mai 2011)

Sorry,

war doch gestern (also Mittwoch) als ich die Gruppe gesehen habe. Weiss jetzt jemand mehr?

@ Bauermann: Falls es morgen nicht wie aus Kübeln schüttet  werde ich wohl meine Hausrunde drehen (von Sibbesse über Petze zum Hochbehälter, weiter zum Tosmar, am GK Strichlisteneintrag vornehmen und dann denn Kammweg runter nach Dh, zurück mal sehen).


----------



## bauernman (26. Mai 2011)

buggy65 schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> war doch gestern (also Mittwoch) als ich die Gruppe gesehen habe. Weiss jetzt jemand mehr?
> 
> @ Bauermann: Falls es morgen nicht wie aus Kübeln schüttet  werde ich wohl meine Hausrunde drehen (von Sibbesse über Petze zum Hochbehälter, weiter zum Tosmar, am GK Strichlisteneintrag vornehmen und dann denn Kammweg runter nach Dh, zurück mal sehen).


also gegen 18uhr war ich nicht mehr da da waren wir im Galgenberg


----------



## buggy65 (26. Mai 2011)

THX Frorider,

da werde ich mal nachschauen.


----------



## tingel83 (26. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht hilft folgender link auch weiter, obwohl die elan-runde wohl immer Dienstags startet.
http://jhmtb13.homepage.t-online.de/index.html


----------



## buggy65 (26. Mai 2011)

Die Elanetten waren es vermutlich nicht. War ja am Mittwoch. Vielleicht fahre ich nächsten Mittwoch auf Verdacht mal hin und Berichte dann.

Buggy


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (26. Mai 2011)

buggy65 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe am Dienstag ca. 18:00 an der Waldquelle eine Gruppe von etwa 10 MTB'lern gesehen als ich aus der Fa. kam. Weiss jemand etwas davon? Irgendjemand hier aus dem Forum dabei? Ist das ein regelmäßiger Treff?
> 
> Buggy





bauernman schrieb:


> also am dienstag war ich mit 2 weiteren aufm Steinbergtrail unterwegs Zeit könnte auch passen
> 
> also ich meine das ich Dienstag da war weiß jetzt aber ganz genau auch nicht mehr
> mfg bauernman



Salve!
Das nennt man dann wohl Solidaritäts-Amnesie



buggy65 schrieb:


> Die Elanetten waren es vermutlich nicht. War ja am Mittwoch. Vielleicht fahre ich nächsten Mittwoch auf Verdacht mal hin und Berichte dann.
> 
> Buggy


 Salve!

Das ist die MTB-Gruppe vom RSC



LG, G-K-R


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Mai 2011)

ne waren due DAVler hatte mit einen gesprochen, Start ist immer um 18Uhr an nder Waldquelle


----------



## OrdenKubus (27. Mai 2011)

DANKE für die vielen Genesungswünsche!!!!




superson1c schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht dabei war und wir uns nicht kennen:
> 
> Falls mich mal jemand findet bitte nicht zwei Minuten warten ob ich wieder zu mir komme, sondern bitte gleich die Sanis rufen
> 
> ...


Ich denke auch, dass das ganze einer kleinen Nachbesprechung bedarf.
Thema verhalten im Notfall^^
Das erste was ich wieder weiss, ist das ich neben mein Bike stand. 
Ich war so unter Schock, dass ich noch mit dem Bike nach Hause bin... 
Im nachhinein ganz schön besch.... von mir.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. Mai 2011)

Kubus 



Günther alles wie immer! 






 Hormone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die ungestüme Jungen tappert über die Tastatur, durch den Kalender, verbindet gesehenes und gelesenes mit Ziffern, springt und hupft durchs Gehölz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrunchRyder (27. Mai 2011)

heute abend wer um den Tosmar unterwegs? Ich mag nicht immer alleine unterwegs sein


----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. Mai 2011)

genau, Wochenausklangrunde noch wer?


----------



## bauernman (27. Mai 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> DANKE für die vielen Genesungswünsche!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also Ordenkubus bauernfreak wollte dich ja gleich ins krankenhaus bringen aber du wolltest ja erst noch nach haus aber für das nächste mal wissen wir bei dem nächsten sturz wählen wir dann auch den Notruf und halten nicht nur das Handy in der Hand...war ja echt mies gelaufen für dich aber wir standen auch erst voll unter Schock und wussten erstmal selber nicht was wir machen sollen und dann haben wir ja erstmal die anderen die 20Meter weiter waren zur Hilfe geholt
aber gute besserung
mfg bauernman

ach und zu der Tosmar Abendrunde evtl. noch einmal drüber heizen


----------



## Radler10 (27. Mai 2011)

Hätte auch Interesse an einer Abendrunde.
Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter einigermaßen.

@ OrdenKubus: Von mir auch noch mal gute Besserung!


----------



## RockyFlatline (27. Mai 2011)

AHHH endlcih was aus dem Bereich Hildesheim  ich wohn in Groß Düngen  und ich hab halt noch kein gefunden der die gleich interessen hat wie ich.. was fahrt ihr denn so erzählt mal..  CC AM? Ich hab jetzt die qual auf mein bike zu warten es kommt erst im juli..  aber ich würde mich freun wenn man mit euch ne runde drehn könnte auf einem schönen trail  Bin ich mit 20 der jüngste hier oder wi schauts aus??


----------



## bauernman (27. Mai 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> AHHH endlcih was aus dem Bereich Hildesheim  ich wohn in Groß Düngen  und ich hab halt noch kein gefunden der die gleich interessen hat wie ich.. was fahrt ihr denn so erzählt mal..  CC AM? Ich hab jetzt die qual auf mein bike zu warten es kommt erst im juli..  aber ich würde mich freun wenn man mit euch ne runde drehn könnte auf einem schönen trail  Bin ich mit 20 der jüngste hier oder wi schauts aus??


Hey, nett das sich mal ein Neuling wieder meldet also mit 20 bist du nicht der jüngste ich glaube der jügnste hier ist 14...also ne Runde zu drehen geht immer einfach mal ne Nachricht chicken wenn es passt also ich fahre überwiegend CC und meine Hausrunde ist einmal auf den Tosmar und wieder runter aber im moment halte ich mich viel im Steinberg und galgenberg auf
mfg bauernman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (27. Mai 2011)

is natürlich die frage in wie fern kannich mein flatline hier ausnutzen...  ich glaube als anfänger ist sowas wie galgenberg oder Hildesheimeraussichtsturm schon ganz okay oder nich so zum üben? und mir ist halt wichtig in ner gruppe zu fahren nich nur wegen tod im wald liegn und vergammeln sonder auch mal connection in dem bereich zu bekomm .


----------



## RockyFlatline (27. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> Hey, nett das sich mal ein Neuling wieder meldet also mit 20 bist du nicht der jüngste ich glaube der jügnste hier ist 14...also ne Runde zu drehen geht immer einfach mal ne Nachricht chicken wenn es passt also ich fahre überwiegend CC und meine Hausrunde ist einmal auf den Tosmar und wieder runter aber im moment halte ich mich viel im Steinberg und galgenberg auf
> mfg bauernman




Steinberg ? is das nich am wildgatter? da hab ich schon so manche göttliche strecke gesehen wo ich dachte "Mensch wenn du jetzt schon dein Flatline hättets"  aber die DH-möglichkeiten sind hier eher begrenz was ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Mai 2011)

Jawoll endlich mal wieder nen DHler hier der nciht so jung ist.
Kansnt ja mal in Alfeld vorbei schauen zum Radeln, haben nen paar schöne Strecken hier.
Aus unseren thread fahren auch immer ne Gruppen von 2-5 Bikern in den HArz in den Park oder halt richtung willingen Winterberg.

So jetzt gehts auf nach Braunlage, ncoh ne schöne abendabfahrt udn morgen dann bauen dort.

schönes We @all


----------



## oxysept (27. Mai 2011)

Passt zwar von der Gegend her eher in den Northeimer-Tread, aber vielleicht hat ja trotzdem jemand Bock mitzukommen.

Wenn das Wetter am Sonntag mitspielt werde ich mir die Tour im Anhang (Ahlsburg, 50km, 900Hm) vornehmen. (Einkehrmöglichkeit ist unterwegs vorhanden .)
Der Karte nach dürfte es viele und vor allem lange Trailabschnitte geben, kann aber für nichts garantieren, ist mal wieder eine Erstbefahrung meinerseits.

Anreise per Metronom bis Salzderhelden, dort ist Start/Ziel der Runde.


----------



## bauernman (27. Mai 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> Steinberg ? is das nich am wildgatter? da hab ich schon so manche göttliche strecke gesehen wo ich dachte "Mensch wenn du jetzt schon dein Flatline hättets"  aber die DH-möglichkeiten sind hier eher begrenz was ?


genau am Wildgatter heut den Anlieger mal verbessert mit bauernfreak, greensen und lammy 13 war schon eich echt cooler tag einfach mal vorbei schauen


----------



## OrdenKubus (27. Mai 2011)

Hier mal zum veranschaulichen warum ein Helm ne sinnige Erfindung ist:










Bilder von mir lass ich hier mal weg, aber wer es sich antun will, im Benutzeralbum....



bauernman schrieb:


> also Ordenkubus bauernfreak wollte dich ja gleich ins krankenhaus bringen aber du wolltest ja erst noch nach haus aber für das nächste mal wissen wir bei dem nächsten sturz wählen wir dann auch den Notruf und halten nicht nur das Handy in der Hand...war ja echt mies gelaufen für dich aber wir standen auch erst voll unter Schock und wussten erstmal selber nicht was wir machen sollen und dann haben wir ja erstmal die anderen die 20Meter weiter waren zur Hilfe geholt
> aber gute besserung
> mfg bauernman
> 
> ach und zu der Tosmar Abendrunde evtl. noch einmal drüber heizen



Ich hätte an eurer stelle sicher ähnlich gehandelt, wenn so nen alter Sack darauf besteht nachhause zu fahren!  Also egal was der Typ labert 112 wählen 
Für das nächste mal wissen wir es alle besser und Thema erledigt!!!


----------



## Radler10 (27. Mai 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> Bilder von mir lass ich hier mal weg, aber wer es sich antun will, im Benutzeralbum....



Oh man, das sieht ja wirklich nicht sehr gut aus.
Nochmals gute Besserung.
Wie lange musst du ca. aussetzen?


----------



## OrdenKubus (27. Mai 2011)

Nachtrag zu den Helmbildern:
Man kann es in der Auflösung nicht so super erkennen, aber im Prinzip is die gesamte rechte Helmseite an vier Stellen aufgerissen.




Radler10 schrieb:


> Oh man, das sieht ja wirklich nicht sehr gut aus.
> Nochmals gute Besserung.
> Wie lange musst du ca. aussetzen?



THX!!!

mindestens drei Wochen die Schiene und ob es danach ohne Krankengymnastik wieder auf´s Bike geht wage ich zu bezweifeln...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. Mai 2011)

nochmal das unerfreuliche Thema, wenn ihr euch an der Hand verletzt unbedingt ins Klinikum!
Rieck ist auch im weiteren Umkreis die Referenz.


----------



## OrdenKubus (27. Mai 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> nochmal das unerfreuliche Thema, wenn ihr euch an der Hand verletzt unbedingt ins Klinikum!
> Rieck ist auch im weiteren Umkreis die Referenz.



...und das BK meiden!!! Meine Erfahrung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (27. Mai 2011)

klinikum ist gut. nur total bescheiden wenn man nen zimmer hat mit panoramablick auf den tosmar ^^

@ RockyFlatline
man kann sich ja mal am galgenberg treffen. auch gerade zum anfangen nicht schlecht.

MfG timo


----------



## RockyFlatline (27. Mai 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Jawoll endlich mal wieder nen DHler hier der nciht so jung ist.
> Kansnt ja mal in Alfeld vorbei schauen zum Radeln, haben nen paar schöne Strecken hier.
> Aus unseren thread fahren auch immer ne Gruppen von 2-5 Bikern in den HArz in den Park oder halt richtung willingen Winterberg.
> 
> ...



Alfeld  ? richtung Eberholzen Wrisbergholzen? Also um genau zu sein Gronau? wo fahrt ihr denn da??   wär auf jedenfall cool


----------



## RockyFlatline (27. Mai 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> klinikum ist gut. nur total bescheiden wenn man nen zimmer hat mit panoramablick auf den tosmar ^^
> 
> @ RockyFlatline
> man kann sich ja mal am galgenberg treffen. auch gerade zum anfangen nicht schlecht.
> ...



Au ja galgenberg is cool aber ich muss noch auf mein flati warten... vorrausichtlich bis juli  naja is janich mher so lang ... aber ich sag dann bescheid  

mfg timo


----------



## Ripgid (27. Mai 2011)

bin vorhin paar mal die neue kicker-line am galgenberg gefahren. Gefällt mir gut was ihr da gebaut habt. Bitte verlängert die kicker doch noch ein wenig, damit man die dinger auch mit höheren geschwindigkeiten fahren kann.. minimum bike-länge bietet sich da an!
Nach dem Table könnte noch ein anlieger hin, auf dem losen untergrund ists doch etwas rutschig 

@Kubus
na du hast ja offenbar alles mitgenommen was da war.. wo hast du dich denn gelegt und wie ist das passiert? Gute Besserung!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. Mai 2011)

@ RockyFlatline: Willkommen  Wenn deine Karre da ist kann man sich bestimmt mal auf die eine oder andere Runde treffen 

@ Benni: Wieso "Jawoll endlich mal wieder nen DHler hier der nciht so jung ist."? Ich glaube ich bin mit 19 der jüngste (hier aktive) Bergabradfahrer, oder? 

@ OrdenKubus: Das sieht ja alles andere als gut aus! Nochmals gute Genesung!


----------



## greensen (27. Mai 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> bin vorhin paar mal die neue kicker-line am galgenberg gefahren. Gefällt mir gut was ihr da gebaut habt. Bitte verlängert die kicker doch noch ein wenig, damit man die dinger auch mit höheren geschwindigkeiten fahren kann.. minimum bike-länge bietet sich da an!
> Nach dem Table könnte noch ein anlieger hin, auf dem losen untergrund ists doch etwas rutschig
> 
> @Kubus
> na du hast ja offenbar alles mitgenommen was da war.. wo hast du dich denn gelegt und wie ist das passiert? Gute Besserung!



können uns da ja mal treffen und den anliger vor dem tabel haben wir gestern erst gebaut <für denn zweiten hatten wier keine zeit mehr!


----------



## tisch (27. Mai 2011)

ähm... ich 18, enemy111 ist glaube noch jünger zudem viele die hier nicht ganz so aktiv sind im forum wie derchempi... also gibt schon viele jüngere dhler hier.


----------



## RockyFlatline (27. Mai 2011)

wenn sie endlcih da ist könn wir das gerne machen, ich würde sagen ist sogar ein muss für mich  ich frag mal so in die runde der Downhiller.. Was haben wir denn für bikes hier vertretten die rein downhill geprägt sind?


----------



## bauernman (27. Mai 2011)

@Ripgid Ordenkubus hat sich genau auf der Kicker-Line gepackt
@Ordenkubus ich finde es aber schön das du nochmal auf dem einen Bild in deinem Benutzeralbum zeigst das du das Forum immerhin weiterhin durch stöberst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. Mai 2011)

Nicolai D Tour am WE in Braunlage


----------



## greensen (27. Mai 2011)

hey leute  noch 6 tage biss zum dirt masters in willingen ! für leicht sieht mann sich ja da                         aä ich meine in winterberg !


----------



## OrdenKubus (28. Mai 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @Kubus
> na du hast ja offenbar alles mitgenommen was da war.. wo hast du dich denn gelegt und wie ist das passiert? Gute Besserung!


Filmriss  ich weiss noch wie wir von der Sternwarte zum Startpunkt von dem neu gepflegten Trail sind.... und danach stand ich mit kaputten Helm neben meinem Bike.... dazwischen leeeeeeeeeere



Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> @ OrdenKubus: Das sieht ja alles andere als gut aus! Nochmals gute Genesung!


nochmals Danke! Gesicht sieht zwar Bescheiden aus, aber was einen nicht umbringt...... 



bauernman schrieb:


> @Ripgid Ordenkubus hat sich genau auf der Kicker-Line gepackt
> @Ordenkubus ich finde es aber schön das du nochmal auf dem einen Bild in deinem Benutzeralbum zeigst das du das Forum immerhin weiterhin durch stöberst


Du musst mir bei Zeiten eh mal die Stelle zeigen, ka ob ich mich aus dummheit bei nen Kicker gepackt habe oder ne Wurzel oder sowas übersehen habe...
klar bleib ich im Forum und werde mich auch so schnell wie möglich auf´s Bike setzen!!! Wenn meine Frau mich lässt!


----------



## instinctless (28. Mai 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> ...und das BK meiden!!! Meine Erfahrung...



da kam wohl ordentlich aufprallenergie zum tragen. anscheinend hat dein giro seinen job gut gemacht. die dinger müssen nämlich brechen. tun sie es nicht bricht dein kopf 
wird schon alles wieder. vielleicht sollte man nen warnhinweis an der sturzstelle anbrigen. soweit ich informiert bin hat sich doch einige tage vorher dort jemand das s-bein gebrochen oder wars die schulter?

lass dich mal schön gesund pflegen von deiner frau. das nächste mal dann mit integralhelm?!


----------



## RockyFlatline (28. Mai 2011)

auch von mir beste genesungswünsche...   die fotos sehen echt übel aus, ich glaube wenn ich so nach haus kommen würde, hätte mich meine freundin noch mal extra in arsch getretten   sie ist nicht soo begeistert von meinem Sport


----------



## bauernfreak (28. Mai 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> Filmriss  ich weiss noch wie wir von der Sternwarte zum Startpunkt von dem neu gepflegten Trail sind.... und danach stand ich mit kaputten Helm neben meinem Bike.... dazwischen leeeeeeeeeere
> 
> 
> nochmals Danke! Gesicht sieht zwar Bescheiden aus, aber was einen nicht umbringt......
> ...


das war keine dummheit du bist bestimmt nur inn der rinne gelandet das war echt beschissen 
nochmal gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bungee (28. Mai 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> hey leute  noch 6 tage biss zum dirt masters in willingen ! für leicht sieht mann sich ja da





Jepp!  Bin schon ganz feucht!
Aber lass uns besser in Winterberg treffen.... 


Die Brieftägerin wird heute extrem liebevoll empfangen (bringt die neue Gabel).

Nachher mit Fahrradheini einbauen und dann den Griesberg rocken!

Was geht denn sonst noch so heute Nachmittag / Abend ?

Hope to see you!


----------



## greensen (28. Mai 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> Jepp!  Bin schon ganz feucht!
> Aber lass uns besser in Winterberg treffen....
> 
> 
> ...



dann schliss ich mich euch mal an !griesberg rockt  biss nacher bungee:


----------



## RockyFlatline (28. Mai 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> Jepp!  Bin schon ganz feucht!
> Aber lass uns besser in Winterberg treffen....
> 
> 
> ...



was hast du dir denn tolles gekauft ??


----------



## buggy65 (28. Mai 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> ne waren due DAVler hatte mit einen gesprochen, Start ist immer um 18Uhr an nder Waldquelle





Erst jetzt (sitze nicht so oft am Rechner) noch mal zum Thema "Waldquelle":

Ich würde mal sagen "Advantage G-K-R", siehe Beweisführung per RSC-Link.
Froriders Beweis lässt sich von mir nicht so auf die schnelle verifizieren.

Aber vielleicht fahren ja DAVler und RSCler gemeinsam (werde ich noch raus bekommen).

@OrdenKubus: Gute Besserung (unbekannter Weise) auch noch von mir!

@Alle die, die gestern Abend noch am Tosmar fahren wollten: Mir ist es gestern Abend am Tosmar gelungen das einzige Regenschauer dieser Woche in unserer Region aufzustöbern


----------



## Bungee (28. Mai 2011)

@ RockyFlatline:

`ne BOS Deville... gab`s bei GoCycle in den 10-Jahres Angeboten zum unschlagbaren Preis (war auch nur einige Tage verfügbar).
Nicht so fett wie Deine zukünftige Doppelbrücke (geiles Bike!), aber recht leicht...


----------



## Ripgid (28. Mai 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> @ RockyFlatline:
> 
> `ne *BOS Deville*... gab`s bei GoCycle in den 10-Jahres Angeboten zum unschlagbaren Preis (war auch nur einige Tage verfügbar).
> Nicht so fett wie Deine zukünftige Doppelbrücke (geiles Bike!), aber recht leicht...



ein Traum, was hast du dafür hingelegt?


----------



## RockyFlatline (28. Mai 2011)

ohh ja die is schon geil hat ripgid recht... Naja mein bike ist ja auch relaitv massiv gebaut  ich glaub das wiegt um die 18 kilo?? kommt glaube hin.. sollte schon einiges wegstecken das gerät


----------



## bauernman (28. Mai 2011)

spo heut ab ca.15uhr im Steinberg und vielleicht ne Abendrunde aufn Tosmar...
noch jemand in der Richtung unterwegs


----------



## instinctless (28. Mai 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> ohh ja die is schon geil hat ripgid recht... Naja mein bike ist ja auch relaitv massiv gebaut  ich glaub das wiegt um die 18 kilo?? kommt glaube hin.. sollte schon einiges wegstecken das gerät



mein dickes wiegt 19, vorgestern gewogen.


----------



## RockyFlatline (28. Mai 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> mein dickes wiegt 19, vorgestern gewogen.



Dein Big Hit ? oder was hast du für eins ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bungee (28. Mai 2011)

@ Ripgid

649 Flockolettos..

Hatte vorher `ne Pike 545 mit der ich sehr zufrieden war --  da freut sich jetzt Greensen über.
Mal sehen wie sich die BOS fährt..

Dein Pudel ist ja auch ein echtes Brikett... hast Du Dir einen neuen Dämpfer gegönnt?


----------



## greensen (28. Mai 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> Dein Big Hit ? oder was hast du für eins ?


ja


----------



## RockyFlatline (28. Mai 2011)

19 kilo is ja nich schlecht.. merkt man das gewicht sehr wenn man nen engeren trail runterjagt ? ich kennst ja nur vom motorrad fahren das schwere maschinen sehr aus der kurve rausdrücken...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. Mai 2011)

Zwischen meinem ION und dem Sunn, das ich vorher hatte liegen bestimmt 2kg, die hat man auch gemerkt. Pauschal kann man das aber nicht sagen, hängt ja davon ab, wie das Gewicht verteilt ist und auch auf den Lenkwinkel, die Kettenstrebenlänge, etc.
Vorrangig hat mans aber in der Luft gemerkt, das Sunn war in der Luft doch leichter zu händeln.


----------



## Ripgid (28. Mai 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> @ Ripgid
> 
> 649 Flockolettos..
> 
> ...



achso, naja das ist ja nicht sooo günstig, dachte das wäre ein echter schnapper. Ja, den Dämpfer hab ich aber schon ne weile..


----------



## RockyFlatline (28. Mai 2011)

also ich denke mal ich fang mit ner sehr schweren klasse an, so wie ich das jetzt im Rockythread und allein vom massiven aufbau meines bikes im vergleich zu einem Norco DH  oder was vergleichbares gesehn hab sieht meins sehr schwer aus... was mich nich stört  weil wenns massiv ist kanns nicht soo schnell kaputt gehn   kenn ich ja vom beruf her   wann geht am Lkw schonmal was schweres massives kaputt


----------



## OrdenKubus (28. Mai 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> da kam wohl ordentlich aufprallenergie zum tragen. anscheinend hat dein giro seinen job gut gemacht. die dinger müssen nämlich brechen. tun sie es nicht bricht dein kopf
> wird schon alles wieder. vielleicht sollte man nen warnhinweis an der sturzstelle anbrigen. soweit ich informiert bin hat sich doch einige tage vorher dort jemand das s-bein gebrochen oder wars die schulter?
> 
> lass dich mal schön gesund pflegen von deiner frau. das nächste mal dann mit integralhelm?!



Der Giro war sicher jeden Euro wert!!!

Lass mich auch pflegen, noch....^^ 

Tja über mein neues Helmdesign und sonstigen Körperschutz diskutiere ich auch schon mit mir, eigentlich muss zu nen Integralhelm auch das passende MTB her!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. Mai 2011)

Im Bikemarkt ist gerade ein von Jürgen handgeschweißtes Alutech Fanes für gerade mal 4,2k Piepen mit einer richtig schnieken Ausstattung  

Bzgl. Integralhelm: Da gibts auch leichtere Varianten wie den Specialized Deviant, der voll DH tauglich ist oder sowas wie den Casco Viper oder MET Parachute, wo du die Möglichkeit hast einen Kinnbügel zu montieren. Sind zwar nicht DH geeignet, sollten aber trotzdem vor solchen Gesichtsverletzungen schützen.


----------



## OrdenKubus (28. Mai 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Im Bikemarkt ist gerade ein von Jürgen handgeschweißtes Alutech Fanes für gerade mal 4,2k Piepen mit einer richtig schnieken Ausstattung
> 
> Bzgl. Integralhelm: Da gibts auch leichtere Varianten wie den Specialized Deviant, der voll DH tauglich ist oder sowas wie den Casco Viper oder MET Parachute, wo du die Möglichkeit hast einen Kinnbügel zu montieren. Sind zwar nicht DH geeignet, sollten aber trotzdem vor solchen Gesichtsverletzungen schützen.



Da wird der Jürgen auf nen anderen Käufer warten müssen^^ Das sprengt doch etwas meinen Geldbeutel... *hust*

Heißen Dank für die Helm Tips klingt gut mit dem montierbaren Kinnbügel, werd ich doch gleich mal nachgooglen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (28. Mai 2011)

22 kilo wiegt mein bike ich habs wiegen lassen bei Bike Infection  ich dachte mir ach du sch***e 

mensch da sieht man mal das die paar euro mehr in die Sicherheitsklamotten steckt, sich auf jedenfall lohnen... 
ging wohl ziemlcih schenll die geschichte mit ordenkubus was? was ist denn eig genau passiert ? sein gesicht und die hand sehn ja ganz schön rampuniert aus... :-O :-O


----------



## bauernman (28. Mai 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> 22 kilo wiegt mein bike ich habs wiegen lassen bei Bike Infection  ich dachte mir ach du sch***e
> 
> mensch da sieht man mal das die paar euro mehr in die Sicherheitsklamotten steckt, sich auf jedenfall lohnen...
> ging wohl ziemlcih schenll die geschichte mit ordenkubus was? was ist denn eig genau passiert ? sein gesicht und die hand sehn ja ganz schön rampuniert aus... :-O :-O


eben fetten Sturz von Ordenkubus mit erlebt er war erstmal 3min weg und lag da nur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




war kurz davor Krankenwagen zu holen
aber nach ca. 4min ging es nach ein wenig Orientierungsproblemen wieder  aber rate ihm trotzdem sich im krankenhaus mal durch checken zu lassen

das ist meine Beschreibung sowie ich das ganze mit erlbet habe bin dirket hinter ihm her gefahren und ihm is dann fast onch einer rein gerauscht...ach und er hat is nachm kleinen Kicker in sonne Rinne gekomm und sein sattel war wohl zu hoch und so hat er sich halt überschlagen
mfg bauernman


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Mai 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Im Bikemarkt ist gerade ein von Jürgen handgeschweißtes Alutech Fanes für gerade mal 4,2k Piepen mit einer richtig schnieken Ausstattung
> 
> Bzgl. Integralhelm: Da gibts auch leichtere Varianten wie den Specialized Deviant, der voll DH tauglich ist oder sowas wie den Casco Viper oder MET Parachute, wo du die Möglichkeit hast einen Kinnbügel zu montieren. Sind zwar nicht DH geeignet, sollten aber trotzdem vor solchen Gesichtsverletzungen schützen.



Den Deviant kann ich nicht empfehlen, der LAck ist recht bescheiden und auch einige Teile lösen sich ab. Ich selber hatte ihn ein Jahr und mein SChwager auch, wir hatten usnere Helme glaube jeder 2 mal eingeschickt.
Nimm den Sponsoree Heolm der wiegt unter 1000g und ist aus Carbon bei nem Preis glaube von 99eur.

Heute in braunlage zum Bauen gewesen, gestern abend erstmal vor 2Rad Busche von den Bullen angehalten worden, die dachten wir wollten den Laden ausrauben.
Haben gut was geschafft, naja nächste Woche wird dann getestet.

Ride On


----------



## bauernman (28. Mai 2011)

fährt eigentlich vielleicht irgendjemand aus dem Forum bei der Velo Challenge 2011 mit
http://www.velo-challenge.de/jedermann/

mfg bauernman


----------



## Ripgid (28. Mai 2011)

heut abend noch den canyon runtergerollert, wurde der neue kicker nach der forstwegkreuzung bewusst wieder abgebaut? sah etwas zerschossen aus..


----------



## OrdenKubus (29. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> ...ach und er hat is nachm kleinen Kicker in sonne Rinne gekomm und sein sattel war wohl zu hoch und so hat er sich halt überschlagen
> mfg bauernman


Bei meiner größe und der Rahmengeometrie vom Cube muss mein A.... so hoch sitzen im "Normalbetrieb".
...hab ich nicht schon mal gepostet, dass ich eine Variosattelstütze haben will... wird wohl echt mal Zeit^^



Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Den Deviant kann ich nicht empfehlen, der LAck ist recht bescheiden und auch einige Teile lösen sich ab. Ich selber hatte ihn ein Jahr und mein SChwager auch, wir hatten usnere Helme glaube jeder 2 mal eingeschickt.
> Nimm den Sponsoree Heolm der wiegt unter 1000g und ist aus Carbon bei nem Preis glaube von 99eur.


Auch Dir vielen Dank für die Tips!!! 
Hab ja erstmal genügend Zeit was passendes zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lammy13 (29. Mai 2011)

Moinsen mal an alle. 
Nachher erst mal mit bauernman und vllt bauernfreak ein bisschen im Steinberg / Galgenberg biken und den Anlieger nochn etwas länger bauen oder ähnliches.
Wär sonst noch Lust hat, könnte sich ja bei mir oder Bauernman mal melden.

PS: Weis einer von euch, welche Federwegs Freigabe der Specialized Hardock Sport Rahmen hat.?


----------



## superson1c (29. Mai 2011)

lammy13 schrieb:


> Moinsen mal an alle.
> Nachher erst mal mit bauernman und vllt bauernfreak ein bisschen im Steinberg / Galgenberg biken und den Anlieger nochn etwas länger bauen oder ähnliches.
> Wär sonst noch Lust hat, könnte sich ja bei mir oder Bauernman mal melden.
> 
> PS: Weis einer von euch, welche Federwegs Freigabe der Specialized Hardock Sport Rahmen hat.?



Das Hardrock ist ein Einsteiger-Hardtail mit eher touriger Ausstattung. Also da geht's nicht um Freigabe, aber wenn da ne 80er Gabel drin ist, brauch man sich nicht überlegen da was mit >100mm reinzubauen.
Ich find das ein bisschen bedenklich wenn Leute mit CC Hardtails hier Kicker und Anlieger bauen, sich nach Downhill-"Übungsstrecken" erkundigen usw.
Auch wenn der Sturzhergang auf den vorherigen Seiten nicht komplett geklärt ist: man fährt mit einem "dafür nicht gedachtem" Rad (und wenn's nur der nicht abgesenkte Sattel ist) über zu krasse Sachen und stürzt dann eben, weil dann evtl. die Fahrtechnik auch nicht reicht.

Will hier niemandem etwas schlecht reden, aber man muss sich ja nicht mutwillig den Arsch ab fahren. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu alt


----------



## lammy13 (29. Mai 2011)

Okay, danke erstmal.
Ja, zu hohe Sachen sollte man damit auch nicht springen, die Erfahrungen habe ich auch schon gemacht. Aber so etwas kleiner Kicker sind noch ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. Mai 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> Bei meiner größe und der Rahmengeometrie vom Cube muss mein A.... so hoch sitzen im "Normalbetrieb".
> ...hab ich nicht schon mal gepostet, dass ich eine Variosattelstütze haben will... wird wohl echt mal Zeit^^
> 
> 
> ...



kann ich nur aus leidvoller Erfahrung bestätigen!!

das Teil ist jeden cent Wert !! Wichtigstes tuning vor Reifen und FW.

und jenseits der Forstautobahn führt es zu einem wesenlich entspannteren und sichern Fahrstil.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. Mai 2011)

So, zurück aus Schottland und erst einmal die letzten Seiten nachgelesen (wart ja richtig fleißig).

@ordenkubus: Auch von mir noch einmal Gute Besserung!



RockyFlatline schrieb:


> 22 kilo wiegt mein bike ich habs wiegen lassen bei Bike Infection  ich dachte mir ach du sch***e


 
Wenn man keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten hat vermisst man auch nichts. Bin selber letztes Jahr noch Big Hit (mit entsprechendem Gewicht u.a. dank 888RC2X) gefahren. Habe jetzt alles in einen Demo7 Rahmen gesteckt, was natürlich nicht leichter geworden ist. Selber gewogen 21,8kg. Mit dem jetzt 780mm Lenker lässt sich das ganze allerding sehr gut handeln.


----------



## bauernman (29. Mai 2011)

superson1c schrieb:


> Das Hardrock ist ein Einsteiger-Hardtail mit eher touriger Ausstattung. Also da geht's nicht um Freigabe, aber wenn da ne 80er Gabel drin ist, brauch man sich nicht überlegen da was mit >100mm reinzubauen.
> Ich find das ein bisschen bedenklich wenn Leute mit CC Hardtails hier Kicker und Anlieger bauen, sich nach Downhill-"Übungsstrecken" erkundigen usw.
> Auch wenn der Sturzhergang auf den vorherigen Seiten nicht komplett geklärt ist: man fährt mit einem "dafür nicht gedachtem" Rad (und wenn's nur der nicht abgesenkte Sattel ist) über zu krasse Sachen und stürzt dann eben, weil dann evtl. die Fahrtechnik auch nicht reicht.
> 
> Will hier niemandem etwas schlecht reden, aber man muss sich ja nicht mutwillig den Arsch ab fahren. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu alt


also ich finde kleine Kicker mit nem CC kann man ruhig fahren und mit den Kicker bauen ich finde kleine Kicker kann man sich doch bauen da hat man als CC-Fahrer auch mal Freude und ich denke mal für einen guten Downhiller ist der Steinberg-trail jetzt nicht so hart....ach und als man noch klein war was da mit seinem Pucky schon alles gefahren ist da sollte ein gutes CC-Rad das auch noch aushalten

mfg bauernman


----------



## RockyFlatline (29. Mai 2011)

Ich denke ich werde mich die tage mal ins auto setze und um schaun  welcher berg mir zusagt.. mal sehn die auswahl ist ja da man kann ja  alles mitm rad erreichen, da ich in Groß Düngen wohn ist das ja relativ  zentral... Galgenberg,Steinberg,Tosmar ( wenn ich was vergessen hab bitte verbessern  ) mal sehn was mich da so erwartet... 

@turbo.huhnchen

naja da haste recht.. direkt zum vergleich hab ich nichts.. das wird sich ergeben wenn ich in geraumer zeit evtl in ein zweites bike investiere, evtl Norco DH oder ähnliches. Da schau ich mich aber noch mal genauer um .. mensch dann wiegn die Downhiller ja alle so in dem bereich was?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. Mai 2011)

Stabilität braucht einfach ein gewisses Gewicht. Ein Session 88 z.B. mag ein tolles Bike sein, allerdings würde ich mich im Downhill auf so einem Rad nicht wohlfühlen. Wenn die Wandstärke der Rahmenrohre gerade noch die einer Coladose übersteigt ist mir das irgendwie unheimlich


----------



## instinctless (29. Mai 2011)

superson1c schrieb:


> Das Hardrock ist ein Einsteiger-Hardtail mit eher touriger Ausstattung. Also da geht's nicht um Freigabe, aber wenn da ne 80er Gabel drin ist, brauch man sich nicht überlegen da was mit >100mm reinzubauen.
> Ich find das ein bisschen bedenklich wenn Leute mit CC Hardtails hier Kicker und Anlieger bauen, sich nach Downhill-"Übungsstrecken" erkundigen usw.
> Auch wenn der Sturzhergang auf den vorherigen Seiten nicht komplett geklärt ist: man fährt mit einem "dafür nicht gedachtem" Rad (und wenn's nur der nicht abgesenkte Sattel ist) über zu krasse Sachen und stürzt dann eben, weil dann evtl. die Fahrtechnik auch nicht reicht.
> 
> Will hier niemandem etwas schlecht reden, aber man muss sich ja nicht mutwillig den Arsch ab fahren. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu alt



Bist du. Die Bauer sind alles kids. Und wir waren früher nicht anders oder?  Recht haste trotzdem


----------



## RockyFlatline (29. Mai 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Stabilität braucht einfach ein gewisses Gewicht. Ein Session 88 z.B. mag ein tolles Bike sein, allerdings würde ich mich im Downhill auf so einem Rad nicht wohlfühlen. Wenn die Wandstärke der Rahmenrohre gerade noch die einer Coladose übersteigt ist mir das irgendwie unheimlich



 das ist ein schlagendes Argument    naja ich hab mir ja jetzt einen stabilen Fahruntersatz zu gelegt..  ich werde die erste zeit denke ich eher vorsichtig fahren..  rookie halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (29. Mai 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde mich die tage mal ins auto setze und um schaun  welcher berg mir zusagt.. mal sehn die auswahl ist ja da man kann ja  alles mitm rad erreichen, da ich in Groß Düngen wohn ist das ja relativ  zentral... Galgenberg,Steinberg,Tosmar ( wenn ich was vergessen hab bitte verbessern  ) mal sehn was mich da so erwartet...
> 
> @turbo.huhnchen
> 
> naja da haste recht.. direkt zum vergleich hab ich nichts.. das wird sich ergeben wenn ich in geraumer zeit evtl in ein zweites bike investiere, evtl Norco DH oder ähnliches. Da schau ich mich aber noch mal genauer um .. mensch dann wiegn die Downhiller ja alle so in dem bereich was?



Giant glory vom Kollegen ~30kg.
Da geht noch was


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. Mai 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Giant glory vom Kollegen ~30kg.
> Da geht noch was


 
Hat er den Rahmen mit Beton ausgegossen?


----------



## RockyFlatline (29. Mai 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Giant glory vom Kollegen ~30kg.
> Da geht noch was



 30 kilo  jung jung das ist schon ne hausnummer


----------



## greensen (29. Mai 2011)

das ist wohl ne wuchtbrumme


----------



## lammy13 (29. Mai 2011)

Junge Junge 30 Kilo sind schon was.
Was wiegt den allein der Rahmen.?


----------



## RockyFlatline (29. Mai 2011)

hat hier jemand von euch erfahrungen mit Avid Elixir R 203mm bremsen gemacht ?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (29. Mai 2011)

Angeblich keine "sorgenfrei Bremse", soll wie alle Avids rumzicken. Ich hatte sie am Hardtail und hatte eigentlich nie Probleme mit ihr, genau so wenig wie mit der Code, die ich jetzt am ION habe. Einmal ordentlich entlüftet passt der Druckpunkt. Was sie aber nicht mögen ist schleifendes Bremsen, da fangen sie gerne mal an zu faden und der Druckpunkt wandert in Richtung Lenker, das Problem hast du aber bei allen Bremsen.


----------



## RockyFlatline (29. Mai 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Angeblich keine "sorgenfrei Bremse", soll wie alle Avids rumzicken. Ich hatte sie am Hardtail und hatte eigentlich nie Probleme mit ihr, genau so wenig wie mit der Code, die ich jetzt am ION habe. Einmal ordentlich entlüftet passt der Druckpunkt. Was sie aber nicht mögen ist schleifendes Bremsen, da fangen sie gerne mal an zu faden und der Druckpunkt wandert in Richtung Lenker, das Problem hast du aber bei allen Bremsen.



hmm oaky weil die Avid ist jetzt standartmäßig dran am Flati.. nur ich war schon überlegen wie es mit ner Hope ausschaut... aber wenn sie okay ist dann ist ja guut    Hope Tech M4..


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (29. Mai 2011)

Ich fand sie mindestens genau so gut wie die M4, die am Sunn war, von der Bremskraft war sie sogar noch besser, dazu ist sie um einiges leichter und günstiger. Wenns dir um Bremskraft und Standfestigkeit geht, würde ich dann eher zur Code R greifen, als zur Hope.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (29. Mai 2011)

Code R? warte ich schaumal   erstmal werde ich die avid erstmal drann lassen und mir das geld fÃ¼r die protektoren zusammenkratzen.. wenn ich mal seh was son necksupport kostet.. die liegn ja so bei 200- 400 â¬


----------



## RockyFlatline (29. Mai 2011)

An sich sieht sie nicht schlecht aus auch vom technischen part her aber ich muss erfahrung sammeln  es gibt noch genug anderes zu besorgen..


----------



## RockyFlatline (29. Mai 2011)

In wie fern bringt es mir was den dämpfer in den löchern zu verstelln? (schwarzer kreis)


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (29. Mai 2011)

Federweg von 180mm auf 215mm einstellen.
Da haste dich aber gut über dein neues Bike informiert...


----------



## RockyFlatline (29. Mai 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Federweg von 180mm auf 215mm einstellen.
> Da haste dich aber gut über dein neues Bike informiert...



naja das ich den federweg verstelln kann das weis ich mir war nur ein rätsel wie  viele fragen hat der anfänger  so is das und ich mein ich frage lieber anstatt doof da zu stehn und nichts zu wissen  jetzt weis ich es ja und hab mein wissenstand erweitert  is aber denke nicht dieletzte frage in diesem forum. trotzdem danke für di antwort


----------



## Ripgid (29. Mai 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Federweg von 180mm auf 215mm einstellen.
> Da haste dich aber gut über dein neues Bike informiert...



du dich aber auch nicht.. das sieht mir eher nach Tretlagerhöhe einstellen aus 

Avid Code R ist top.. habe ich an meinen Cheaptrick und kommt demnächst auch noch an den Pudel. Für den Preis ist die Bremse echt nicht zu schlagen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (29. Mai 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> du dich aber auch nicht.. das sieht mir eher nach Tretlagerhöhe einstellen aus
> 
> Avid Code R ist top.. habe ich an meinen Cheaptrick und kommt demnächst auch noch an den Pudel. Für den Preis ist die Bremse echt nicht zu schlagen..



Tretlagerhöhe? kann ich mir jetzt nur so vorstelln das ich dann unten mehr platz hab.. wenn ich das jetzt so richtig interpretiert hab... naja is ja auch wumpe ich fahr nächstes we eh anch barsinghausen und da sind noch ein paar fragen offen.. mal sehn was die leute von bike infection sagen  mal sehn ob ich den rausgabetermin noch nenn bissel vorzeihn kann damit ich endlcih los legen kann bin schon hibbelig


----------



## OrdenKubus (29. Mai 2011)

superson1c schrieb:


> Das Hardrock ist ein Einsteiger-Hardtail mit eher touriger Ausstattung. Also da geht's nicht um Freigabe, aber wenn da ne 80er Gabel drin ist, brauch man sich nicht überlegen da was mit >100mm reinzubauen.
> Ich find das ein bisschen bedenklich wenn Leute mit CC Hardtails hier Kicker und Anlieger bauen, sich nach Downhill-"Übungsstrecken" erkundigen usw.
> Auch wenn der Sturzhergang auf den vorherigen Seiten nicht komplett geklärt ist: man fährt mit einem "dafür nicht gedachtem" Rad (und wenn's nur der nicht abgesenkte Sattel ist) über zu krasse Sachen und stürzt dann eben, weil dann evtl. die Fahrtechnik auch nicht reicht.
> 
> Will hier niemandem etwas schlecht reden, aber man muss sich ja nicht mutwillig den Arsch ab fahren. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu alt


Meiner einer hat es bisher eigentlich nie übertrieben, selbst den kleinsten Kickern oft ausgewichen. Mir ist klar das ein CC Bike für ganz andere Sachen als fliegen konstruiert istf... aber k.a. vielleicht hab ich ihn ja doch genommen, angesteckt vom jugendlichen Leichtsinn^^ 
Ist schon richtig, ab nen gewissen Alter wird man eigentlich etwas vorsichtiger und/oder besonnender. 



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> kann ich nur aus leidvoller Erfahrung bestätigen!!
> 
> das Teil ist jeden cent Wert !! Wichtigstes tuning vor Reifen und FW.
> 
> und jenseits der Forstautobahn führt es zu einem wesenlich entspannteren und sichern Fahrstil.


Schon des öfteren gelesen und gehört! Ohne geh ich nicht mehr auf nen Trail! 



turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> So, zurück aus Schottland und erst einmal die letzten Seiten nachgelesen (wart ja richtig fleißig).
> 
> @ordenkubus: Auch von mir noch einmal Gute Besserung!


Dann mal willkommen zurück! 
 ...und THX!


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Mai 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> Da schau ich mich aber noch mal genauer um .. mensch dann wiegn die Downhiller ja alle so in dem bereich was?



naja, je nach finazieller möglichkeit kansnte dir auch Problemlos nen Dhler aufbauen der unter 17Kg wiegt, mein wiegt jetzt 17,5Kg nach dem Protone tuning.


----------



## bauernman (29. Mai 2011)

so heute auf dem Steinberg-Trail den Anlieger ein wenig erhöht und verlängert aber der ist jetzt erst 3/4 fertig der Rest wird morgen Nachmittag erledigt mit lammy13...bilder folgen

mfg bauernman


----------



## lammy13 (29. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> so heute auf dem Steinberg-Trail den Anlieger ein wenig erhöht und verlängert aber der ist jetzt erst 3/4 fertig der Rest wird morgen Nachmittag erledigt mit lammy13...bilder folgen
> 
> mfg bauernman



Der Anlieger ist eigentlich sehr gut geworden. Würden uns über Meinungen freuen.

mfg. Lammy13


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Mai 2011)

@rocky: das ist auf jedenfall die Federwegs verstellung, Federweg min 170mm max 213mm, müsste das Modell 2009 sein, da das 2011er ne leicht andere Dämpferanlenkung hat die nach oben weg geht und keine Verstellung hat. 
http://www.bikes.com/main+de+01_102+FLATLINE__3.html?BIKE=564&CATID=1&SCATID=7&Y=2009


----------



## RockyFlatline (29. Mai 2011)

hmm okay.. hab ich mir schon fast gedacht.. dämliche frage aber wat solls wusste ich halt nicht


----------



## lammy13 (29. Mai 2011)

Auf Wunsch von bauernman hier mal ein Bild des Anliegers.




Wenns nicht funktionuckelt, bei mir im Album ist auch noch eins.


----------



## bauernman (29. Mai 2011)

lammy da musste noch üben


----------



## fahrradheini (29. Mai 2011)

wir waren heut am trail von "greensen" der zur a7 runner. ich find der macht derbst bock!!!  2 kicker haben wir ein wenig länger gemacht nich viel sind aber angenehmer zu fahren nun.

ach.... ich bin dafür den trail "greensenstrail" zu nennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogeyman (30. Mai 2011)

Wie lang sind Eure Trails dort eigentlich? Lohnt eine weitere Anfahrt nur für die Trails?
Und ist jemand die kommenden Feiertage, Brückentage bzw. Wochenende in irgendeinem Park unterwegs? Wollte mal wieder nach Braunlage...


----------



## instinctless (30. Mai 2011)

Also ne vier Kolben bremse braucht man meiner Meinung in unseren gefilden eher nicht, aber jedem wie ers mag 



Ripgid schrieb:


> du dich aber auch nicht.. das sieht mir eher nach Tretlagerhöhe einstellen aus
> 
> Avid Code R ist top.. habe ich an meinen Cheaptrick und kommt demnächst auch noch an den Pudel. Für den Preis ist die Bremse echt nicht zu schlagen..


----------



## RockyFlatline (30. Mai 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Also ne vier Kolben bremse braucht man meiner Meinung in unseren gefilden eher nicht, aber jedem wie ers mag



mal sehn ich hab ja eine dran die was taugen sollte  is ja nich so das keine dran wär..  und wie sie bremst, und ob es mir gefällt das wird sich ja dann zeigen..


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Mai 2011)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Wie lang sind Eure Trails dort eigentlich? Lohnt eine weitere Anfahrt nur für die Trails?
> Und ist jemand die kommenden Feiertage, Brückentage bzw. Wochenende in irgendeinem Park unterwegs? Wollte mal wieder nach Braunlage...



Hätteste mal 1-2 Seiten zurück gelesen.
Jetzt Freitag bin ich in Braunlage, kommen evtl noch ein paa mit hin.


----------



## fahrradheini (30. Mai 2011)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Wie lang sind Eure Trails dort eigentlich? Lohnt eine weitere Anfahrt nur für die Trails?
> Und ist jemand die kommenden Feiertage, Brückentage bzw. Wochenende in irgendeinem Park unterwegs? Wollte mal wieder nach Braunlage...


 
das sind minitrails hier.... ne längere anfahrt lohnt meiner meinung nach nicht


----------



## RockyFlatline (30. Mai 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> das sind minitrails hier.... ne längere anfahrt lohnt meiner meinung nach nicht


 ich über erstmal auf den minitrails  kann man sich auch schon ordentlich wehtun


----------



## instinctless (30. Mai 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Hat er den Rahmen mit Beton ausgegossen?



lol,nenee die bauen nur eben keine colabüchsen. werd nen nochma fragen wieviel genau. hab eben mal gegoogelt.
das glory 1 wiegt schon 22kg und is der kleine bruder vom glory dh. kommt also schon gut hin mit dem gewicht.


----------



## RockyFlatline (30. Mai 2011)

Ayy.. hab mir mal nenn video von Braunlage angeschaut, sieht schon teilweise echt heavy aus...


----------



## TrueHawkx (30. Mai 2011)

Wow es scheint doch sogar nen paar Mountainbiker hier in Hildesheim zu geben  . Nur hinter Söhre sieht man nie einen oder ich fahre mitm Tunnelblick....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (30. Mai 2011)

TrueHawkx schrieb:


> Wow es scheint doch sogar nen paar Mountainbiker hier in Hildesheim zu geben  . Nur hinter Söhre sieht man nie einen oder ich fahre mitm Tunnelblick....


na klar gibt es noch BIker und in Söhre auch...von wo kommste denn her das man weiß wo für dich hinter Söhre ist
mfg bauernman


----------



## TrueHawkx (30. Mai 2011)

Ich komme aus Söhre ^^ 

Unter "Hinter Söhre" versteh ich Tosmarberg und was dahinter noch alles so kommt


----------



## bauernman (30. Mai 2011)

TrueHawkx schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Söhre ^^
> 
> Unter "Hinter Söhre" versteh ich Tosmarberg und was dahinter noch alles so kommt


und da dachte ich ich wäre mit bauernfreak der einzigste im thread aus söhre
mfg bauernman


----------



## TrueHawkx (30. Mai 2011)

Zumindest gibs es mal einen aus Söhre ^^. Da ist nen Wunder


----------



## bauernman (30. Mai 2011)

naja wenn sich bauernfreak mal wieder meldet sind es schon zwei


----------



## TrueHawkx (30. Mai 2011)

Wow sogar 3 irre  Mmmh und wo fahrter so rum ? Bzw. was für Touren faht ihr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (30. Mai 2011)

TrueHawkx schrieb:


> Wow es scheint doch sogar nen paar Mountainbiker hier in Hildesheim zu geben  . Nur hinter Söhre sieht man nie einen oder ich fahre mitm Tunnelblick....




Ja man kann es kaum glauben, aber es gibt wirklich welche  ich konnte es bis vor kurzen auch nicht glauben weil man nieeee einen zu gesicht bekommt   scheint ne bedrohte Art zu sein


----------



## fahrradheini (30. Mai 2011)

wir sind scheu^^ ... und verstecken uns in den wäldern


----------



## TrueHawkx (30. Mai 2011)

Roller auf der Straße abziehen ,wenn man doch mal aus dem Wald kommt , macht aber auch tierisch Spaß


----------



## RockyFlatline (30. Mai 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> wir sind scheu^^ ... und verstecken uns in den wäldern



flink und scheu, stehts auf der hut vor militanten Wanderern und Stöckchenlegern  bewegen sich schnell und sicher durchs unterholz, schwer zu entdenken, und nicht leicht zu fangen, zeigen sich selten der öffentlichkeit   so sichern sie ihr überleben  Die Mountainbiker


----------



## fahrradheini (30. Mai 2011)

TrueHawkx schrieb:


> Roller auf der Straße abziehen ,wenn man doch mal aus dem Wald kommt , macht aber auch tierisch Spaß



das schaff ich aber nur wenns derbst bergab geht denk ich^^


----------



## greensen (30. Mai 2011)

TrueHawkx schrieb:


> Wow sogar 3 irre  Mmmh und wo fahrter so rum ? Bzw. was für Touren faht ihr ?



aufem galgenberg ,steinberg tosmar ,greisberg !und touren fahre ich ganz gerne aber schiebe den berg meistens hoch


----------



## TrueHawkx (30. Mai 2011)

Das geht ja mal gar nicht  . Ok is nen Freerider , trotzdem ^^


----------



## TrueHawkx (30. Mai 2011)

Wollte bzw. will  wer am Donnerstag ne Tour machen ?


----------



## RockyFlatline (30. Mai 2011)

http://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/dh-race-gravity/dh/ 

vorschläge? lohnt es sich das ding zu zulegen? vllt sogar team dh..

Frorider Ben was meinst du dazu? zu schwer? is noch nichts festes, nur ein gedanke was aufs rocky folgen könnte...


----------



## greensen (30. Mai 2011)

TrueHawkx schrieb:


> Wollte bzw. will  wer am Donnerstag ne Tour machen ?



bin ab donerstag aufem dirt masters  aber nächste woche gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrueHawkx (30. Mai 2011)

Cool , nur nächste Woche hab ich erst wieder am Wochenende Zeit... Würde das auch gehen?


----------



## greensen (30. Mai 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> http://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/dh-race-gravity/dh/
> 
> vorschläge? lohnt es sich das ding zu zulegen? vllt sogar team dh..
> 
> Frorider Ben was meinst du dazu? zu schwer? is noch nichts festes, nur ein gedanke was aufs rocky folgen könnte...



kuck dier doch mal das votec v.fr an  auch ne super preis leistung


----------



## greensen (30. Mai 2011)

TrueHawkx schrieb:


> Cool , nur nächste Woche hab ich erst wieder am Wochenende Zeit... Würde das auch gehen?



na klar müssten dann nochmal nächste woche qutschen wann wo wie na dann bis denne


----------



## Bogeyman (31. Mai 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hätteste mal 1-2 Seiten zurück gelesen.
> Jetzt Freitag bin ich in Braunlage, kommen evtl noch ein paa mit hin.


Über 30 läßt halt das Kurzzeitgedächnis nach... Ich weiss doch nicht mal mehr wo ich gestern war. Aber gut zu wissen, dann muss ich mal gucken ob das Fr. bei mir auch klappt.


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Mai 2011)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Über 30 läßt halt das Kurzzeitgedächnis nach... Ich weiss doch nicht mal mehr wo ich gestern war. Aber gut zu wissen, dann muss ich mal gucken ob das Fr. bei mir auch klappt.



mach mir keine angst noch 3 jahre dann ich ich auch bei den säcken über 30 *g*

@timo: schreib mal turbohunchen hier aus dem thread an, die können dich in sachen norco am besten beraten, evtl kannste ja mal Probesitzen / fahren


----------



## oxysept (31. Mai 2011)

@Bogeyman: War vor nicht ganz zwei Wochen im Osterwald und habe unter anderem die von dir empfohlenen Trails besucht.
Der Barenburg-Trail hat mir gut gefallen, besonders der kurze Abstecher zur Königskanzel. Der Bergmannspfad ging auch. 
Ansonsten scheint es aber auf den ersten Blick nicht wirklich viele Trails zu geben.
Den See/Teich oben im Wald habe ich gefunden, schöne Ecke dort.


----------



## enemy111 (31. Mai 2011)

So das ION ST ist verkauft.. 

jetzt heißt es warten warten warten!


----------



## instinctless (31. Mai 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> das schaff ich aber nur wenns derbst bergab geht denk ich^^



das war dann wohl ein sehr langsamer roller. oder meinst du nen tretroller?
nen baumarktroller läuft in der regel 45km/h.
so nen schnitt auf nem mtb mitzufahren halt ich schon für unrealistisch und mein roller läuft, wenn er denn fährt, knapp 70.


----------



## TrueHawkx (31. Mai 2011)

Natürlich nicht auf dauer^^. Einfach drann vorbei rasen und dann versuchen wieder luft zu kriegen. Natürlich klappt das nur bei diesen 45 kmn/h baumarkt roller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (31. Mai 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> na klar müssten dann nochmal nächste woche qutschen wann wo wie na dann bis denne


würde mich wohl wenn es passt dann anschließen??
wo fährst du denn immer so rum lang nicht mehr gesehen
mfg bauernman


----------



## greensen (31. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> würde mich wohl wenn es passt dann anschließen??
> wo fährst du denn immer so rum lang nicht mehr gesehen
> mfg bauernman



na aufem galgenberg  fahre morgen wahrscheinlich mit bauernfreak aufem steinberg


----------



## lammy13 (31. Mai 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> na aufem galgenberg  fahre morgen wahrscheinlich mit bauernfreak aufem steinberg



Wenns euch nicht stört, würde ich dann morgen mal mitkommen.


----------



## Radler10 (31. Mai 2011)

lammy13 schrieb:


> Wenns euch nicht stört, würde ich dann morgen mal mitkommen.



Vielleicht noch einen Platz frei? 
Nur wenn es keine Umstände macht und es niemanden stört.
Kann aber erst ab 5 Uhr.

Gruß


----------



## TrueHawkx (31. Mai 2011)

Alter spielt zwar beim Biken kaum ne Rolle, aber wie alt seit ihr denn so? 
 Ich bin neben bei 20.


----------



## anne waffel (31. Mai 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> nochmal das unerfreuliche Thema, wenn ihr euch an der Hand verletzt unbedingt ins Klinikum!
> Rieck ist auch im weiteren Umkreis die Referenz.





OrdenKubus schrieb:


> ...und das BK meiden!!! Meine Erfahrung...



und diese beiden posts jede Woche wiederholen für die Neulinge, die sich auf den Pinsel legen 

Schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem BK kann ich bestätigen. 

Gute Genesung nach Hildesheim dem OrdenKubus!

Anne...abgewandert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anne waffel (31. Mai 2011)

TrueHawkx schrieb:


> Alter spielt zwar beim Biken kaum ne Rolle, aber wie alt seit ihr denn so?
> Ich bin neben bei 20.



Hier sind fast nur alte Säcke unterwegs  
Huhu Pädken, huhu GKr.

Anne...alte Heimat denkt


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. Mai 2011)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Hier sind fast nur alte Säcke unterwegs
> Huhu Pädken, huhu GKr.
> 
> Anne...alte Heimat denkt


Salve!

Liebe Anne, zuviel der Ehre

AS ist ja hier quasi ein Qualitätsbegriff

Den greifen wir gerne auf: Ja, wir sind kraftvoll im uphill und pfeilschnell im downhill
Dass alles in Kompressionsstrümpfen und/oder in Waden-Stützvorrichtungen (protectoren) und zT in blaukarierten Tüchern
 Ein weiterer AS (medium) (Rattenfänger eisenarsch) greift in Willingen auch nach den Meriten
Pädken dagegen kann nur Schierke lol

Gib es zu! Sehnsucht umtreibt Dich

Schau mal ab und zu hier rein, dann legt sie sich schnell wieder....lol

LG, G-K-R


----------



## lammy13 (31. Mai 2011)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Hier sind fast nur alte Säcke unterwegs
> Huhu Pädken, huhu GKr.
> 
> Anne...alte Heimat denkt



Naja, nicht nur.


----------



## Radler10 (31. Mai 2011)

lammy13 schrieb:


> Naja, nicht nur.



Kann ich nur bestätigen.
Ich selbst bin 19,5 Jahre alt.


----------



## lammy13 (31. Mai 2011)

Radler10 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen.
> Ich selbst bin 19,5 Jahre alt.



Tja, trotzdem bin ich jünger.


----------



## bauernman (31. Mai 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> na aufem galgenberg  fahre morgen wahrscheinlich mit bauernfreak aufem steinberg


achso ich hatte ihn gefragt ob er Lust hat morgen in Steinberg zukommen und da meinte er ja klar immer alle mitkommen
@Radler10 na klar kannste mitkommen und um 5Uhr ist auch ok kannst mir ja mal ne private nachricht schicken
mfg bauernman


----------



## greensen (31. Mai 2011)

heute mal wieder ne schlammschlacht gehabt !!! hat auch mal wieder spass gemacht aber trocken mag ichs dann doch lieber


----------



## RockyFlatline (31. Mai 2011)

leute empfehlungen für nenn schicken allrounder nehm ich gern entgegen  was leichtes fluffiges  die 22 kilo vom Flati trampel ich den berg nich rauf  schlagt mal was vor vllt is ja was schickes dabei.. buged ~1000 Euronen... Und jaa den federweg vom flati werde ich hier vllt nie voll ausnutzen, vllt in Canada, Schweiz oder sonst wo, aber ist doch egal es ist toll, ich liebe mien Bike   ich liebe bullige Bikes


----------



## Ripgid (31. Mai 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> leute empfehlungen für nenn schicken allrounder nehm ich gern entgegen  was leichtes fluffiges  die 22 kilo vom Flati trampel ich den berg nich rauf  schlagt mal was vor vllt is ja was schickes dabei.. buged ~1000 Euronen... Und jaa den federweg vom flati werde ich hier vllt nie voll ausnutzen, vllt in Canada, Schweiz oder sonst wo, aber ist doch egal es ist toll, ich liebe mien Bike   ich liebe bullige Bikes



fahr' doch erstmal dein Flatline..

1000 ist ne hausnummer; läuft wohl auf nen Hardtail mit gebrauchten Komponenten hinaus.. z.b. OnOne oder nen Cheaptrick


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Mai 2011)

schau dir mal das Enduro von YT an das ist ganz gut aufgebaut, kostet komplett 1600.
Für 1000eur kansnte nen gescheites Fully vergessen, da kommste höchstens mit nem recht guten Hardtail bei weg, oder halt gebraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (31. Mai 2011)

wenn ich das richtig versteh hat er sein neues bike noch nicht aber will sich schon wieder ein neues kaufen oder wie??


----------



## RockyFlatline (31. Mai 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> schau dir mal das Enduro von YT an das ist ganz gut aufgebaut, kostet komplett 1600.
> Für 1000eur kansnte nen gescheites Fully vergessen, da kommste höchstens mit nem recht guten Hardtail bei weg, oder halt gebraucht



http://www.yeticycles.com/#/bikes/ASR7/1/

des?? oder welches meinste??  das sieht irgendwie nich nach 1600 oken aus  das schaut voll teuer aus ..


----------



## RockyFlatline (31. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig versteh hat er sein neues bike noch nicht aber will sich schon wieder ein neues kaufen oder wie??



eins was weniger dhlastig ist..  ich schua mich ja erstmal um.. ich hab ja noch nenn dicken batzen geld ans flati zu bezahln..   verstehst ? ich schau mich nur nach möglichkeiten um..  

ich kauf mir ja jetzt nich schon ein neues   ich bin ja nich bekloppt noch kommt bei mir das geld nich ausm wasserhahn  ich werde mein rocky erstmal fahren so is ja nich.. das zweite würde ich mir dann nächstes jahr zum sommer hin kaufen wenn ich dann wieder etwas geld gespart habt...


----------



## greensen (31. Mai 2011)

das yt industries wicked oder yt noton oder das votec v.sx  oder das canyon strive oder mal bikemarkt reinschauen !


----------



## tisch (31. Mai 2011)

mensch mensch mensch... hier kommt man ja garnicht mehr mit mit dem lesen...
@ RockyFlatline
den federweg kannste immer gut gebrauchen auch hier. man(n) muss nur wissen wo^^
wenn du noch nen allround bike willst wäre nen cheaptrick wie ripgid es hat hier nicht schlecht.

@ benny
wie siehts aus mit freitag. wer ist alles dabei? würde auch gerne mitkommen. zudem mal schauen ob ich bis dahin mein neues (stabileres) vr habe.

greetz timo


----------



## RockyFlatline (31. Mai 2011)

Das Votec VSX das schaut gut aus  hübsches teil was mir auch vom optischen zusagt


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Mai 2011)

@ flati: ne das YT wicked war gemeint http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=162

@timo tisch: bis jetzt nciht so viele, jemand hier aus alfeld der sich nen bIke leihen will und dann evtl kitty hier aus dem thread, mit ihn könnteste evtl fahren falls er alleine fährt, kommt aus elze.
Ansosnten müssten wir mal schaunen wie wir dich aufgabeln.
Aus Hi kommt sosnt glaube keiner mit.


----------



## bauernman (31. Mai 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> eins was weniger dhlastig ist..  ich schua mich ja erstmal um.. ich hab ja noch nenn dicken batzen geld ans flati zu bezahln..   verstehst ? ich schau mich nur nach möglichkeiten um..
> 
> ich kauf mir ja jetzt nich schon ein neues   ich bin ja nich bekloppt noch kommt bei mir das geld nich ausm wasserhahn  ich werde mein rocky erstmal fahren so is ja nich.. das zweite würde ich mir dann nächstes jahr zum sommer hin kaufen wenn ich dann wieder etwas geld gespart habt...


achso ich dachte schon dann müsstet ihr ja einen Gold *******nden Esel im Garten stehen haben


----------



## RockyFlatline (31. Mai 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> achso ich dachte schon dann müsstet ihr ja einen Gold *******nden Esel im Garten stehen haben



ja ne soweit is noch nich   erstmal wird das Rocky gerockt mal sehn mit wem ich es mal ausfahren das gute stück  ich denke Frorider Ben is da schon die richtige adresse   stell dich drauf ein das ich dich mal fragen werd wann du mal ne tour planst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (31. Mai 2011)

hat daniel keine zeit keine lust oder sagen wir es mal so... ist wohl den kompletten freitag nicht ansprechbar


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (1. Juni 2011)

Bin das ganze Wochenende auf einer Konferenz, Kontakte für die Zukunft knöpfen


----------



## instinctless (1. Juni 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Liebe Anne, zuviel der Ehre
> 
> ...



Günther wir lieben deine kommentare .du solltest Kolumnen schreiben 
aumen:


----------



## instinctless (1. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> eins was weniger dhlastig ist..  ich schua mich ja erstmal um.. ich hab ja noch nenn dicken batzen geld ans flati zu bezahln..   verstehst ? ich schau mich nur nach möglichkeiten um..
> 
> ich kauf mir ja jetzt nich schon ein neues   ich bin ja nich bekloppt noch kommt bei mir das geld nich ausm wasserhahn  ich werde mein rocky erstmal fahren so is ja nich.. das zweite würde ich mir dann nächstes jahr zum sommer hin kaufen wenn ich dann wieder etwas geld gespart habt...



Dann melde dich doch deswegen in nem Jahr nochmal wenns wirklich akut xD.
Das
YT macht in der tat nen guten Eindruck


----------



## RockyFlatline (1. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Dann melde dich doch deswegen in nem Jahr nochmal wenns wirklich akut xD.
> Das
> YT macht in der tat nen guten Eindruck


der frühe vogel fängt den wurm aber wenns brenslich wird melde ich mich noch mal


----------



## bauernman (1. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> der frühe vogel fängt den wurm aber wenns brenslich wird melde ich mich noch mal


so sieht's aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Juni 2011)

@timo tisch: geht das klar mit Braunlage? würde dann so kurz vor 8uhr bei dir sein, käme dann alleine, mein mitfahrer hat sich die schulter ausgekugelt, aber nicht beim biken.


----------



## tisch (1. Juni 2011)

jo geht klar. 
werde dann zur abfahrt bereit sein.
hast du evt. schrauben zur befestiegung von bremsscheiben bei dir rumliegen? evt bräuchte ich welche... mal schaen ob ich meine bremsscheibe von dem alten vr runter bekomme und wieviele heile schrauben dann noch übrig sind danach...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (1. Juni 2011)

Ich hab noch welche hier rumliegen, die kannste haben (sind sogar noch neu..). Dann kannst du auch gleich die Pedalen mitnehmen. Komm einfach auf 20:15 Uhr rum (bin vorher nicht zuhause), dann kannste sie abholen


----------



## tisch (1. Juni 2011)

mh... 20:15 schaffe ich leider nicht... werde wohl halb10 / 10 wieder zu hause sein


----------



## fahrradheini (1. Juni 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> jo geht klar.
> werde dann zur abfahrt bereit sein.
> hast du evt. schrauben zur befestiegung von bremsscheiben bei dir rumliegen? evt bräuchte ich welche... mal schaen ob ich meine bremsscheibe von dem alten vr runter bekomme und wieviele heile schrauben dann noch übrig sind danach...



alte ausgelutschte 25er torx bekommt man prima mit nem 27er torx raus 

wichtig ist das es ein guter bit ist den man volles rohr in die schraube schlägt. 

da kann die 25er torx fast rund sein. klappt eigentlich immer


----------



## tisch (1. Juni 2011)

soweit ich mich erinnern kann sind das leider schrauben mit diesem komischen 6kant zeug, dass nur alzu gerne rund wird, was sich inbus schimpft... also wenn nichts mehr hilft dremel an und schlitz draus machen -.-


----------



## RockyFlatline (1. Juni 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> soweit ich mich erinnern kann sind das leider schrauben mit diesem komischen 6kant zeug, dass nur alzu gerne rund wird, was sich inbus schimpft... also wenn nichts mehr hilft dremel an und schlitz draus machen -.-



wenn dein inbus rund ist dann versuch nenn torxbit reinzuklopfen.. das hilft. so machen wir das bei uns in der werkstatt auch immer wenn beim müllwagen irgendwas rund ist.. da brauch man zwar kein gefühlt beim klopen weil alles sehr massiv ist, aber das klappt immer, wenn du dann mit gefühlt anfängst zu drehen... wenn sich dann immer noch nichts tut und der bit noch gut drin steckt geibste ihn noch ein leichten klopfer oben drauf.. jenachdem wie stabil dein werkstück ist, in dem fall die felge.. setzt den Torx aufjedenfall so an das er mit einigen ecken ind die ursprünglichen kanten des Inbus greift.. so hast du die größte chance den Torx auch vernüftig angesetzt zu bekomm...


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Juni 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> jo geht klar.
> werde dann zur abfahrt bereit sein.
> hast du evt. schrauben zur befestiegung von bremsscheiben bei dir rumliegen? evt bräuchte ich welche... mal schaen ob ich meine bremsscheibe von dem alten vr runter bekomme und wieviele heile schrauben dann noch übrig sind danach...



Hätte ich auch ohne Ende hier liegen, ne Scheibe hätte ich zur Not auch.


----------



## Radler10 (1. Juni 2011)

@ OrdenKubus: Habe ich dich heute beim Liebesgrund die Kinderkarre hochschieben sehen?

Gruß


----------



## greensen (1. Juni 2011)

so in c.k. 8 stunden fahren wahr endlich los aufe dirt masters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (1. Juni 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> so in c.k. 8 stunden fahren wahr endlich los aufe dirt masters



hmm wollte ich eig auch hin düsen.. klappt aber zeitlich nicht ...


----------



## greensen (1. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> hmm wollte ich eig auch hin düsen.. klappt aber zeitlich nicht ...



schade aber dann nimm dier fürs nächstes jahr schomal frei


----------



## tisch (1. Juni 2011)

so wieder da... werde mal mit dem torx probieren hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht gehabt... nen Handschlagschrauber würde da auch viel helfen nur der liegt bei meinem vater.
werde aber jetzt mal schaun wie schlimm es tatsächlich ist


----------



## bauernman (1. Juni 2011)

hey 
kann mir einer hier mal erkären welche Baumaßnahmen am Tosmar vorgenommen werde habe so eben erfahren das dort oben 2Planierraupen stehen sollen nen Bagger und noch irgendwas...ich glaube seitdem der neue Förster in Söhre ist wird der Wald zu einem großen Baugebiet...ich bin wieder für den alten Förster der hat da wenigstens mit herz und Verstand gegenüber der Natur gearbeitet

so ein trauriges mfg bauernman


----------



## RockyFlatline (1. Juni 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> hey
> kann mir einer hier mal erkären welche Baumaßnahmen am Tosmar vorgenommen werde habe so eben erfahren das dort oben 2Planierraupen stehen sollen nen Bagger und noch irgendwas...ich glaube seitdem der neue Förster in Söhre ist wird der Wald zu einem großen Baugebiet...ich bin wieder für den alten Förster der hat da wenigstens mit herz und Verstand gegenüber der Natur gearbeitet
> 
> so ein trauriges mfg bauernman



echt jetzt ohne witz ?was wolen die denn mit planierraupen und baggern im wald?


----------



## Ripgid (2. Juni 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> hey
> kann mir einer hier mal erkären welche Baumaßnahmen am Tosmar vorgenommen werde habe so eben erfahren das dort oben 2Planierraupen stehen sollen nen Bagger und noch irgendwas...ich glaube seitdem der neue Förster in Söhre ist wird der Wald zu einem großen Baugebiet...ich bin wieder für den alten Förster der hat da wenigstens mit herz und Verstand gegenüber der Natur gearbeitet
> 
> so ein trauriges mfg bauernman



wo genau stehen die dinger denn?


----------



## OrdenKubus (2. Juni 2011)

Voll erwischt!!!  Wenn ich schon kein Bike fahren kann, dann suche ich mir wenigstens nen Stadttrail für die Kinderkarre!!!  Meine Frau meinte auch zu mir ob ich den Biker aus dem Forum kannte^^ 
Wohin ging es denn in voller Montur? 


Radler10 schrieb:


> @ OrdenKubus: Habe ich dich heute beim Liebesgrund die Kinderkarre hochschieben sehen?
> 
> Gruß




Allen ein schönes verlängertes Wochenende, viel Spass beim biken!!!


----------



## oxysept (2. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> was wolen die denn mit planierraupen und baggern im wald?



Die bauen euch bestimmt eine Dirtline .

Falls ein Grader dabei war, wird es Richtung Wegebau/sanierung gehen (s. Abb.).
Möglich, dass Gräben ausgehoben und erneuert werden sollen, wer weiß?
(Ein Rennen über den Tosmar werden sie jedenfalls nicht veranstalten.)

Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Vatertag!


----------



## RockyFlatline (2. Juni 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Die bauen euch bestimmt eine Dirtline .
> 
> Falls ein Grader dabei war, wird es Richtung Wegebau/sanierung gehen (s. Abb.).
> Möglich, dass Gräben ausgehoben und erneuert werden sollen, wer weiß?
> ...



  Genau das wär doch mal was   Warum nicht hab ich nichts gegen.. naja und wenn sie ein rennen machen, dann gewinnt bestimmt der bagger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. Juni 2011)

> soweit ich mich erinnern kann sind das leider schrauben mit diesem komischen 6kant zeug, dass nur alzu gerne rund wird, was sich inbus schimpft... also wenn nichts mehr hilft dremel an und schlitz draus machen -.-


 
Sorry, aber da dreht sich einem ja der Magen um.

Dieses "komische sechskantprofil" nennt sich Torx. Eine Schraube, die ein Torx-Profil hat sollte auch nur mit einem entsrechend passenden Bit angezogen bzw. gelöst werden. 






Wer versucht eine deratige Schraube mit einem Innensechskantschlüssel (umgangssprachlich Inbus genannt) zu lösen, braucht sich nicht zu wundern, das inerhalb kürzester Zeit die Schraube nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist. 
Eine Befestigungsschraube für Bremsscheiben sollte meines wissens mit 4-5Nm angezogen werden, da braucht man keinen Schlagschrauber zum lösen.

Richtiges Werkzeug ist eben alles.

Schalte jetzt den Klug*******rmodus wieder aus.


----------



## RockyFlatline (2. Juni 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da dreht sich einem ja der Magen um.
> 
> Dieses "komische sechskantprofil" nennt sich Torx. Eine Schraube, die ein Torx-Profil hat sollte auch nur mit einem entsrechend passenden Bit angezogen bzw. gelöst werden.
> 
> ...



Die Chefin hat gesprochen  Wo sie recht hat sie recht  Das richtige Werkzeug ist die halbe Miete...   der Rest ist reine Gefühlsache  4-5 NM is ja echt nenn Fliegenschiss.. Wenn ich das mal so kurz anmerken darf


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. Juni 2011)

Richtig, darum sollten Befestigungsschrauben für Bremsscheiben auch immer zusätzlich gesichert werden. Bei neuen ist der Sicherungslack schon aufgetragen, wenn man alte verwendet ist Loctite angesagt.


----------



## tisch (2. Juni 2011)

war doch eh ironisch gemeint. wäre ja echt nen armutszeugnis für mich als werkzeugmechaniker wenns nicht so gemeint gewesen wäre... 
die innensechskant-panhaed schrauben gingen auch alle ganz braf los nur eine war doch schon extrem rund gewesen, kam aber mit fingerspitzengefühl auch raus... nur am hr hat der vogel der das zusammengebaut hat ganz bestimmt nicht die 4-5nm eingehalten. da hatt ich es schon mal versucht. und da wo der sechskant nicht rund war ging selbst mit nem langen inbusschlüssel und kraft nichts los. daher meine vermutung, dass es vorne genauso ist.

allen noch einen guten vatertag und besauft euch nicht so viel

mfg timo


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. Juni 2011)

War ja auch nicht böse gemeint. Missbrauch von Werkzeugen gibt es nur leider immer wieder. Ein guter Einwand ist aber das Berufsbild, sorry ich vergaß!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. Juni 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Die bauen euch bestimmt eine Dirtline .
> 
> Falls ein Grader dabei war, wird es Richtung Wegebau/sanierung gehen (s. Abb.).
> Möglich, dass Gräben ausgehoben und erneuert werden sollen, wer weiß?
> ...



na, die Truppe hat bereits den Finkenberg saniert, fehlt nur noch TEER und der Mittelstreifen, fertig ist der 40tonner Highway zum füttern des Baumschnitzel Kraftwerks von der EVI.

überrrings: die Pflege naturnaher Trails, dient dem Gemeinwohl und ist der wirtschaftlichen Waldnutzung durch Forst oder Jagd übergeordnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (2. Juni 2011)

ohh wie gern wär ich jetzt bei den Dirtmasters :-( außer greensen is keiner hin gefahren wa?


----------



## bauernman (2. Juni 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> wo genau stehen die dinger denn?


also der Bagger soll an der sogenannten Glatze die Kahlstelle am Tosmar stehen und die eine Planierraupe steht mitem im Wald zwischen den Bäumen an der ehemaligen Rodelbahn und dann soll noch ne Planierraupe anner Hütte glaube ich stehen


----------



## Ripgid (2. Juni 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> also der Bagger soll an der sogenannten Glatze die Kahlstelle am Tosmar stehen und die eine Planierraupe steht mitem im Wald zwischen den Bäumen an der ehemaligen Rodelbahn und dann soll noch ne Planierraupe anner Hütte glaube ich stehen



fahr' doch mal hoch und mach' paar Fotos.. habe die nächsten Tage leider keine zeit, sonst würd ichs mir mal anschauen..


----------



## bauernman (2. Juni 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> fahr' doch mal hoch und mach' paar Fotos.. habe die nächsten Tage leider keine zeit, sonst würd ichs mir mal anschauen..


ok nachher


----------



## Radler10 (2. Juni 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> Wohin ging es denn in voller Montur?



Ging nur zum Steinberg.
Wenigstens hälst du dich fit bis du endlich weider durchstarten kannst


----------



## 2o83 (2. Juni 2011)

Bagger: Kammweg Richtung Gipfelkreuz, an der Hütte, belegt genau den Weg. Wo das andere "Moped" ist kann ich nicht sagen, nicht gesehen. Dort wird alles vorbereitet zum Baum fällen, die EVI braucht Holz für ihr Kraftwerk, und das kommt von dort. Das kann noch lustig werden.

Cheers!


----------



## 2o83 (2. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> ohh wie gern wär ich jetzt bei den Dirtmasters :-( greensen is keiner hin gefahren wa?



Doch, Samstag auf Sonntag geht das los, wie mehrere andere aus Hildesheim auch. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ripgid (2. Juni 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Bagger: Kammweg Richtung Gipfelkreuz, an der Hütte, belegt genau den Weg. Wo das andere "Moped" ist kann ich nicht sagen, nicht gesehen. Dort wird alles vorbereitet zum Baum fällen, die EVI braucht Holz für ihr Kraftwerk, und das kommt von dort. Das kann noch lustig werden.
> 
> Cheers!


das hört sich nicht gut an.. wenigstens haben wir dann die möglichkeit ein paar harvester-flow-trails in den wald zu kloppen


----------



## 2o83 (2. Juni 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> das hört sich nicht gut an.. wenigstens haben wir dann die möglichkeit ein paar harvester-flow-trails in den wald zu kloppen



Wenn es bei einem Harvester bleibt. Bisher bauen sie ja schon Holz-Ablageflächen. Sieht eher aus wie Autobahn. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ripgid (2. Juni 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Wenn es bei einem Harvester bleibt. Bisher bauen sie ja schon Holz-Ablageflächen. Sieht eher aus wie Autobahn.
> 
> Cheers!


oh weia.. wäre schön wenn sie überhaupt noch einen Baum stehen lassen. Hoffentlich haben wir dann erstmal 4-5 Jahre Ruhe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (2. Juni 2011)

Is es anfür sich nicht so das die Harvester eine riesen schlachtfeld hintersich lassen  und sich daruch bestimmt gute trails ergeben? oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## buggy65 (2. Juni 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Bagger: Kammweg Richtung Gipfelkreuz, an der Hütte, belegt genau den Weg. Wo das andere "Moped" ist kann ich nicht sagen, nicht gesehen. Dort wird alles vorbereitet zum Baum fällen, die EVI braucht Holz für ihr Kraftwerk, und das kommt von dort. Das kann noch lustig werden.
> 
> Cheers!



Wer etwas über die viel gerühmte nachhaltige und ökologische Forstwirtschaft lernen möchte kann sich ja mal über die ehemalig zweispurige Waldautobahn von Dh zum Kammweg (östlich vom GK) hocharbeiten. Ist von zwei- auf sechs-Spurig erweitert worden. Wo bleiben die Rückepferde oder erzeugen die zuviel Methan?
Standort der Waldzerstörer heute um ca. 15:30 (sh. Anhang). Habe leider nicht daran gedacht Fotos zu machen.
Achtung: Wer vom GK in westl. Richtung nach Dh ballert, knallt an der kurzen Gegensteigung direkt in die Baggerschaufel wenn er nicht wachsam ist (aber das sind wir ja immer) aber auch das hilt bekanntlich nicht immer.

Die Wege sind für Schwerlastverkehr ausgebaut also auf schrankwandartigen Gegenverkehr achten.

Braucht es für solche Maßnahmen nicht ein Genehmigungsverfahren. Wer ist zuständig und wer beaufsichtigt eigentlich die Scherzbolde die ihren Bagger direkt in ausgewiesen Wanderwegen parken?

VG
Buggy


----------



## RockyFlatline (2. Juni 2011)

jetzt nochmal ne ganz simple frge zur späten stunde.. 

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich zum Griesberg komme, VOn GD aus.. ich wollte mich morgen mal auf das alte Hardtail von meinem Papsch schwingen und mal nenn blick dort hin werfen.. wo ich in der Zukunft mal runter düsen kann mit dem Flati

Bei Gogglemaps Hatte ich kein erfolg... ich bin irgendwo in deutschland gelandet aber nicht in Hildesheim... ganz kurrios... spinnt ein wenig rum der Server -.-


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Juni 2011)

buggy65 schrieb:


> Achtung: Wer vom GK in westl. Richtung nach Dh ballert, knallt an der kurzen Gegensteigung direkt in die Baggerschaufel wenn er nicht wachsam ist (aber das sind wir ja immer) aber auch das hilt bekanntlich nicht immer.
> 
> Die Wege sind für Schwerlastverkehr ausgebaut also auf schrankwandartigen Gegenverkehr achten.
> 
> ...



Wie Du!



Solche Hirnis, wie dämlich ist das denn:






Bin von oben gekommen, mit speed, und aus der Sonne um dann im letzten Moment den Bagger im Schatten zu entdecken...

Insgesamt und mittelfristig bin ich eher skeptisch

Aber nett war es trotzdem, viele nette biker und 3 hiker getroffen...

LG, GKR


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich zum Griesberg komme, VOn GD aus..



Wo ist GD?


----------



## RockyFlatline (3. Juni 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Wo ist GD?



Groß Düngen


----------



## tingel83 (3. Juni 2011)

Moin!

Schau mal auf openstreetmap.org, da sind fast alle Wege im Hildesheimer Wald eingezeichnet. 

Auf der Suche nach dem Griesberg habe ich mich allerdings auch schon mal verfahren. ^^


----------



## tingel83 (3. Juni 2011)

Nachtrag:

Der "sicherste" Weg führt über den geteerten Turmweg, der von Almstedt aus erreichbar ist.


----------



## RockyFlatline (3. Juni 2011)

tingel83 schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> Der âsichersteâ Weg fÃ¼hrt Ã¼ber den geteerten Turmweg, der von Almstedt aus erreichbar ist.



genau das war das was ich jetzt gerad wissen wollte..   weil dem alten rad trau ich nicht so viel zu   der ist durchgehend geteert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingel83 (3. Juni 2011)

Jau, das ist ein echter highway bis kurz unter den fernsehturm.


----------



## tingel83 (3. Juni 2011)

Die letzten 300 m hoch zum Turm sind dann nur noch geschottert. Der Trail nach Bad Salzdetfurth beginnt dann etwa 100 m vor dem Turm links im Wald.


----------



## RockyFlatline (3. Juni 2011)

Alles klaa dann schau ich mich da mal um  mal sehn vllt treff ich ja wen von euch  aber heute werde ich da noch ganz gemütlich runterkullern


----------



## instinctless (3. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> ohh wie gern wär ich jetzt bei den Dirtmasters :-( außer greensen is keiner hin gefahren wa?



Sind zu 5 in wibe.  Liege seit gestern hier im kkh..
Tossy3 links,ellbogenfraktur rechts,schleimbeutel zerfetzt. Unterer rückenwirbel gebrochen


----------



## tingel83 (3. Juni 2011)

Oh man, das ist übel. 

Alles Gute für deine Genesung!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Sind zu 5 in wibe.  Liege seit gestern hier im kkh..
> Tossy3 links,ellbogenfraktur rechts,schleimbeutel zerfetzt. Unterer rückenwirbel gebrochen



Oh shit

Supergute Besserung, keine Komplikationen und einen schnellen guten Heilungsverlauf

Heal on

LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Sind zu 5 in wibe. Liege seit gestern hier im kkh..
> Tossy3 links,ellbogenfraktur rechts,schleimbeutel zerfetzt. Unterer rückenwirbel gebrochen


 
Dann mal auch aus Rössing Gute Besserung!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Juni 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Wie Du!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Günther, wo hast Du das Foto geschossen?


----------



## OrdenKubus (3. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Sind zu 5 in wibe.  Liege seit gestern hier im kkh..
> Tossy3 links,ellbogenfraktur rechts,schleimbeutel zerfetzt. Unterer rückenwirbel gebrochen


Ach man, wenn dann zerlegst du dich aber auch richtig!!! 
Da kack ich ja mit meiner Minifraktur echt ab...
Auch von mir und meiner Frau gute Besserung und schneller Heilungsverlauf!!!
Wie ist das passiert?


----------



## tingel83 (3. Juni 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Günther, wo hast Du das Foto geschossen?



Sieht nach dem Einstieg des Kammtrails von der Schutzhütte nach Diekholzen aus.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Juni 2011)

tingel83 schrieb:


> Sieht nach dem Einstieg des Kammtrails von der Schutzhütte nach Diekholzen aus.





Genau da hat der Hirni seine Maschine "geparkt", fehlt nur noch Laub zur Tarnung

LG, G-K-R


----------



## bauernman (3. Juni 2011)

auch von mir gute Besserung...hört sich ja fast so an als wenn die sich auf den 3.Weltkrieg im Wald vorbereiten  ich hoffe es gibt nicht allzu große Schäden werde gleich auchmal hoch fahren und gucken was da abgeht


----------



## RockyFlatline (3. Juni 2011)

gute besserung hört sich ja echt böse an... wie isn das passiert?


----------



## oxysept (3. Juni 2011)

Hört sich ja böse an mit deinen Verletzungen instectless .
Wünsche dir eine gute und schnelle Besserung, auf dass du bald wieder aufs Rad steigen kannst.


----------



## buggy65 (3. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Sind zu 5 in wibe.  Liege seit gestern hier im kkh..
> Tossy3 links,ellbogenfraktur rechts,schleimbeutel zerfetzt. Unterer rückenwirbel gebrochen



Gute Besserung auch von mir (unbekannter Weise)!

VG
Buggy


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Juni 2011)

...natürlich auch von mir gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung! 
Starte jetzt erstmal in Richtung BE, GK, GB..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buggy65 (3. Juni 2011)

tingel83 schrieb:


> Die letzten 300 m hoch zum Turm sind dann nur noch geschottert. Der Trail nach Bad Salzdetfurth beginnt dann etwa 100 m vor dem Turm links im Wald.



Alles geteert bis ans Absperrgitter direkt am Turm. Schotter muss dann wohl vor meiner Zeit gewesen sein.

@ RockyFlatline: Es gibt von GD sicher kürzere Anfahrten als von Almstedt aus.
Anbieten (für nahezu jedes Bike mit kleinen Gängen ausser RR) würde sich zum Bsp. auch am Ortsende von Badse ins Maiental (über die Bahnlinie und dann am Ex-FUBA-Gelände rechts halten) zu fahren und dann immer auf dem geraden Hauptweg (nur moderate Steigung) zu bleiben bis Du den Asphaltweg zum Turm kreuzt. Dann auf dem Asphalt nach rechts den Berg hoch. Du triffst dann schon nach 100 bis 200m auf das übelste Steilstück.

VG
Buggy


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Juni 2011)

Fährst Du GD -> Hamberg -> GK -> Beusterquerung (wo gestern 3 Wanderer rasteten) -> GB... Du triffst knapp unterhalb der Kuppe auf die Betonstraße.


----------



## instinctless (3. Juni 2011)

Danke für die wünsche.
Klwines update: 5 frakturen in der säule


----------



## OrdenKubus (3. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Danke für die wünsche.
> Klwines update: 5 frakturen in der säule


Jetzt is aber mal gut mit den schlechten Nachrichten!!! 
Sieh zu das du wieder fit wirst... 
nochmal von ganzen Herzen gute Genesung!!!


----------



## Radler10 (3. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Klwines update: 5 frakturen in der säule



Oh man, wird ja immer besser.
Von mir auch gute Besserung.

Meinem Bruder haben sie gerade an der Jo-Wiese sein Serious Rockville geklaut.
Ist zwar kein superteures Rad aber trotzdem schade drum.
Was ich für einen Hass auf solche Leute habe, wie kann man nur so asozial sein. Aber in diesem Staat gibt es auch kaum noch Strafen, kein Wunder.

Gruß


----------



## RockyFlatline (3. Juni 2011)

Radler10 schrieb:


> Oh man, wird ja immer besser.
> Von mir auch gute Besserung.
> 
> Meinem Bruder haben sie gerade an der Jo-Wiese sein Serious Rockville geklaut.
> ...



Is immer schelcht zu sagen wer es war.. aber wenn ich von meinem Rocky erleichter werden würde.   und ich ihn damit in der stadt seh, ich würde ihm nen klappspaten zwischen die augen kloppen.. da werd ich ja ärlergisch bei sowas.. das ist echt asozial.. -.-


----------



## anne waffel (3. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Danke für die wünsche.
> Kleines update: 5 frakturen in der säule



Ach Du Shaizze  - was treibt ihr da bloß in Hildesheim  Aus dem Rheinland herzliche Genesungswünsche an den Schwerverletzten. Bist Du angefahren worden - oder war es ein dummer Sturz im Wald?

Anne...unbekannterweise


----------



## Radler10 (3. Juni 2011)

Mich würde jetzt doch mal interessieren, ob ihr euer Rad codiert habt.
Bin am Nachdenken was passiert, wenn mein Rad geklaut wird.
Geht heutzutage ja doch sehr schnell.
Habe gerade erst gelesen, dass man mit der Rahmennummer nicht wirklich weit kommt (eigentlich logisch).
Der ADFC bietet eine Codierung an, die mich als Eigentümer eindeutig identifiziert und relativ kostengünstig ist.
Anstatt einer Fräsung kann man auch einen Aufkleber bekommen, den man nicht mehr abbekommen soll.
Habt ihr soetwas, würdet ihr dazu raten?

Gruß


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Juni 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Wie Du!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorsicht Junge, sonst endet das so:






und der nächste beendet die Saison vorzeitig.



@instinctless gute Besserung und nach der Genesung  die Rückenmuskeln aufbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (3. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Danke für die wünsche.
> Klwines update: 5 frakturen in der säule



oh nein, die saison kannst du wohl abhaken.. bist du beim Enduro-rennen mitgefahren, oder im training passiert?

Wünsch dir gute Besserung!


----------



## bauernman (3. Juni 2011)

Radler10 schrieb:


> Oh man, wird ja immer besser.
> Von mir auch gute Besserung.
> 
> Meinem Bruder haben sie gerade an der Jo-Wiese sein Serious Rockville geklaut.
> ...


welche Farbe hat es denn...werde mich mal umschauen habe da schon eine Gruppe in Verdacht die sowas auch betreiben könnten will jetzt hier keine anschuldigungen machen deswegen...aber kannst mir ja mal ne Privatnachricht sonst schicken
aber finde das echt asozial solche die das machen habe letztes Jahr mal einen am Zingel erwischt der gerade dabei war mit meinem Rad abzuahuen schneller Sprint mit bauernfreak hinter dem her und ihn dann ersma vom Rad getreten war halt ein kleiner Junge mit Migrationshintergrund

mfg bauernman


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Juni 2011)

Stürzen kann auch schön sein






britains halt


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Juni 2011)

Salve!

Herrlich

Schöne Stelle, schön prepariert

Feines "Schneller Abstieg"-Training...

Ganzzzzz wichtig, dat kann nicht jeder, remember Griesbergsuhle Anfang April

Da sah ich auch so aus

LG, G-K-R

PS: Willingen 90er kann kommen


----------



## buggy65 (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo G-K-R,

meine PN noch nicht gelesen? Interessiert mich halt wie oder was Du meinst!

VG
Buggy


----------



## buggy65 (4. Juni 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Vorsicht Junge, sonst endet das so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich gar nicht dumm der Parkplatz. Der Bagger steht schön im Schatten, da freut sich doch der Hirni-Fahrer auf einen kühlen Arbeitplatz, denn das Ding hat bestimmt keine Klimaanlage.

VG
Buggy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (4. Juni 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> oh nein, die saison kannst du wohl abhaken.. bist du beim Enduro-rennen mitgefahren, oder im training passiert?
> 
> Wünsch dir gute Besserung!



Ist während des rennens passiert


----------



## OrdenKubus (4. Juni 2011)

Radler10 schrieb:


> Mich würde jetzt doch mal interessieren, ob ihr euer Rad codiert habt.
> Bin am Nachdenken was passiert, wenn mein Rad geklaut wird.
> Geht heutzutage ja doch sehr schnell.
> Habe gerade erst gelesen, dass man mit der Rahmennummer nicht wirklich weit kommt (eigentlich logisch).
> ...


Ich hatte auch schon überlegt mein Bike codieren zu lassen.
Von nen Aufkleber halte ich nicht viel, da gibt es immer möglichkeiten den abzubekommen. Bei der Festcodierung bezieht sich der Code auf Name-Strasse-Wohnort, d.h. wenn man wegzieht ist das Fahrrad auch nicht mehr sooo schnell zuzuordnen. und ob ich meinen Rahmen nen Tattoo stechen lassen soll... sollte der Alurahmen sicher abkönnen, aber weiss man´s^^ 
Mehr als eine abschreckende Wirkung auf potenzielle Diebe, wird die Codierung auch nicht bieten.
Ich lasse das Bike eh sehr ungern ausserhalb meines Sichtbereiches alleine und bin im Alltag meist zu Fuss oder mit dem Auto unterwegs.


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Ist während des rennens passiert



Mensch alter du machst sachen, ich dachte mit einem Brustwirbelbruch ist man schon hart dran, aber gleich 5.
Musst du operiert werden? Bei mir gings ohne, 10Wochen voll außergefecht, mit Reha usw. danach konnte man wieder normal auf dem fahrrad sitzen, ist dann sogar besser für den rücken.
Lass schon mal dein Bett erhöhen, ist sonst recht schwer da raus zu kommen.

Gute Besserung von mir, nächstes Jahr kannste langsam wieder anfangen richtig zu fahren, dieses Jahr kannste das vergessen.


----------



## Harvester (4. Juni 2011)

Im Zweifelsfall wird der Rahmen eh weggeworfen und die Anbauteile verscheuert. Von daher isses den Dieben eh egal. Im Fernsehen sagte mal ein Polizist, das er Bikes kontrolliert, wenn der Besitzer optisch nicht zum Bike passt oder wenn das teure Bike z.B. ne rostige Kette hat. Weil der richtige Besitzer eines teuren Bikes z.B. trinkt selten den ganzen Tag Bier am Bahnhof oder lässt sein Bike mit ner ungepflegten Kette rumfahren.... 

ach und an unsere Krankenhauscrew: Gute Besserung


----------



## RockyFlatline (4. Juni 2011)

soso aus Eberholzen kommt der Harvester  Kennst du zufällig Püschel?  Kann man dort gut fahren? ich mein einge tolle Hügel sind da ja vorhanden...


----------



## lammy13 (4. Juni 2011)

@ instinctless. Von mir auch nochmal eine echt gute Besserung.
Sowas ist echt mies..


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Juni 2011)

Hier noch ein paar Fotos von gestern , Rider sind tisch und ich.
In Braunlage waren wir nur bis Mittag zwecks überfüllung.


----------



## RockyFlatline (4. Juni 2011)

Schick schick Ben  Sieht nach Spaß aus


----------



## RockyFlatline (4. Juni 2011)

und zum thema fahrradklau... ich würde mein Bike nie nie niemals aus meinem augenwinkel lassen.. meinem dad wollte ein ca 12 jähriger junge mit brauntouch das bike vor der eisdiele klaun, vor seien augen.. unglaublich dreist sowas aber das gabs schon in den 90er jahren... is schon ein wenig her. ich hab es dann im Zimmer stehn ganz klar.. und in die stadt damit fahren? nur wenn ich mich dran festkette.. kannste vergessen, musste ja mit rechen das sie dir ein messer an den hals halten wenn du da lang eierst.. aber was will man machen sowas gibt es leider zugenüge... -.-


----------



## lammy13 (4. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> und zum thema fahrradklau... ich würde mein Bike nie nie niemals aus meinem augenwinkel lassen.. meinem dad wollte ein ca 12 jähriger junge mit brauntouch das bike vor der eisdiele klaun, vor seien augen.. unglaublich dreist sowas aber das gabs schon in den 90er jahren... is schon ein wenig her. ich hab es dann im Zimmer stehn ganz klar.. und in die stadt damit fahren? nur wenn ich mich dran festkette.. kannste vergessen, musste ja mit rechen das sie dir ein messer an den hals halten wenn du da lang eierst.. aber was will man machen sowas gibt es leider zugenüge... -.-



Solche dreisten Leute gibt es leider immer. Ich denke aber, dass die manchmal auch zum Klau gezwungen werden, da sie kein Geld etc. haben.
Gut ist es aber trotzdem nicht...
_
Ich hatte heute mal endlich die Tosmar Premiere.  Ist schon ganz toll da oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernfreak (4. Juni 2011)

boha lamin du warst zwar oben aber haben mit dir da hoch ja ne stunde und 15 min gebraucht


----------



## bauernman (4. Juni 2011)

lammy13 schrieb:


> Solche dreisten Leute gibt es leider immer. Ich denke aber, dass die manchmal auch zum Klau gezwungen werden, da sie kein Geld etc. haben.
> Gut ist es aber trotzdem nicht...
> _
> Ich hatte heute mal endlich die Tosmar Premiere.  Ist schon ganz toll da oben.


naa lamin das is aber keine gute einstellung wenn man klaut weil man kein Geld hat dann sollen solche mal in die Innerste oder zum Schrottplatz gehen und sich ein Fahrrad holen und es nicht klauen...aber war ja mal echt krasss deine Premiere du Konditionnsdrachen 3/4geschoben
mfg bauernman


----------



## lammy13 (4. Juni 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> naa lamin das is aber keine gute einstellung wenn man klaut weil man kein Geld hat dann sollen solche mal in die Innerste oder zum Schrottplatz gehen und sich ein Fahrrad holen und es nicht klauen...aber war ja mal echt krasss deine Premiere du Konditionnsdrachen 3/4geschoben
> mfg bauernman



Habe ich gesagt das es gut ist.? Nein.! Also. 
Wie willste dir von nem Schrottplatz ein Fahrrad holen, wenn du kein Geld hast.? Dann aber lieber iin der Stadt beteln, Singen oder so, anstatt zu klauen.
Übertreib nicht. 
Die hälfte aber nicht 3/4


----------



## bauernman (4. Juni 2011)

nja aber vie zu viel und aufm schrottplatz bekommt man fahrräder soo


----------



## RockyFlatline (4. Juni 2011)

lammy13 schrieb:


> Solche dreisten Leute gibt es leider immer. Ich denke aber, dass die manchmal auch zum Klau gezwungen werden, da sie kein Geld etc. haben.
> Gut ist es aber trotzdem nicht...
> _
> Ich hatte heute mal endlich die Tosmar Premiere.  Ist schon ganz toll da oben.



Kein geld is nicht der freischein zum klauen  ich hab auch kein geld, was tu ich dagegen? ich geh arbeiten  zack hat sich das erledigt...


----------



## lammy13 (4. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> Kein geld is nicht der freischein zum klauen  ich hab auch kein geld, was tu ich dagegen? ich geh arbeiten  zack hat sich das erledigt...



Ja, so meine ich das ja auch. Wenn man kein Geld hat, dann sollte man arbeiten gehen, oder Leute, die noch ärmer sind (falls es das gibt.  ) die können ja auch in der Stadt singen bzw. Musik machen oder so was.


----------



## bauernman (4. Juni 2011)

lammy13 schrieb:


> Ja, so meine ich das ja auch. Wenn man kein Geld hat, dann sollte man arbeiten gehen, oder Leute, die noch ärmer sind (falls es das gibt.  ) die können ja auch in der Stadt singen bzw. Musik machen oder so was.


na das klang aber nicht soo zu erst dann sollen die mal Zeitungen austragen bekommt man immerhin 60 im Monat


----------



## RockyFlatline (4. Juni 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> na das klang aber nicht soo zu erst dann sollen die mal Zeitungen austragen bekommt man immerhin 60 im Monat



Ja eben..  is nich schwer.. aber klauen is dann auch nicht die lösung  ich hab den thread gelesen wo der typ der sich sein heroin kaufen wollte doch glatt 500 BIKES  geklaut hat..  unglaublich... klaut dir dein 3000  bike und vertickt es am Rasthof für nenn Fuchs


----------



## lammy13 (4. Juni 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> na das klang aber nicht soo zu erst dann sollen die mal Zeitungen austragen bekommt man immerhin 60 im Monat



Jo, oder so. Aber später rauben die noch die alten Damen und Herren aus. Das wär ja auch nicht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lammy13 (4. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> Ja eben..  is nich schwer.. aber klauen is dann auch nicht die lösung  ich hab den thread gelesen wo der typ der sich sein heroin kaufen wollte doch glatt 500 BIKES  geklaut hat..  unglaublich... klaut dir dein 3000  bike und vertickt es am Rasthof für nenn Fuchs



Boha, ist sowas echt schon mal passiert.?
Aber das wär ja echt richtig mies. Und dann noch für Drogen..


----------



## RockyFlatline (4. Juni 2011)

lammy13 schrieb:


> Boha, ist sowas echt schon mal passiert.?
> Aber das wär ja echt richtig mies. Und dann noch für Drogen..



Warte ich such dir den thread raus..  kannman garnich glauben wa?


----------



## lammy13 (4. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> Warte ich such dir den thread raus..  kannman garnich glauben wa?



Okay, danke.  | Ne, ich weis auch nicht, was ich dazu jetzt noch sagen soll. Ich finde so etwas einfach unglaublich (dreist vorallem) Bike z.B im Wert von mehreren Tausend Euros für DROGEN!!  zu klauen.


----------



## RockyFlatline (4. Juni 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185240 

Gleich der #1 Post


----------



## lammy13 (4. Juni 2011)

Das ist echt mies. Und dann noch zu behaupten, er hätte das Bike gerade da abgestellt, so was finde icht echt erbärmlich und vor allem dreist...
Das es sowas echt gab/gibt.  Nenene.


----------



## jaamaa (4. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185240
> 
> Gleich der #1 Post


Hey Leute, das ist aber nun schon 10 Jahre her... die Zeiten haben sich zwischenzeitlich doch massiv  geändert. Heutzutage braucht es keinen Grund mehr für solche Taten, da reicht schon die Langeweile und der allgemeine Verfall der Werte aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (4. Juni 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hey Leute, das ist aber nun schon 10 Jahre her... die Zeiten haben sich zwischenzeitlich doch massiv  geändert. Heutzutage braucht es keinen Grund mehr für solche Taten, da reicht schon die Langeweile und der allgemeine Verfall der Werte aus



jaa wo du recht hast haste recht... heute passiert sowas ohne grund...:kotz:


----------



## lammy13 (4. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> jaa wo du recht hast haste recht... heute passiert sowas ohne grund...:kotz:



Ja, da hast du auch wieder echt.
Aber leider passiert sowas immer noch. :/


----------



## RockyFlatline (4. Juni 2011)

also musst mit rechnen, wenn du durch hildesheim eierst mit deinem 3000â¬ flatline. das dir jemand ruck zuck einfach so weil er nichts zu tun hat ein messer an hals setzt... :/


----------



## Radler10 (4. Juni 2011)

Heute auf dem Tosmar gewesen und das Böse und sein Werk vorgefunden.
Die Walsautobahn wird ja ganz schön breit, ist aber durch die Walze schön plattgefahren. 

Gruß










[URL=http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2545/lobbbgj2_jpg.htm]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Radler10 (4. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> also musst mit rechnen, wenn du durch hildesheim eierst mit deinem 3000 flatline. das dir jemand ruck zuck einfach so weil er nichts zu tun hat ein messer an hals setzt... :/



Ja, leider gibt es zu viele Idioten,
Heute in Söhre hat mich auch ein hässlich getunter Skoda gefüllt mit Jugendlichen rasant überholt, und aus den Fenstern kamen Mittelfinger zum Vorschein.


----------



## Ripgid (4. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> also musst mit rechnen, wenn du durch hildesheim eierst mit deinem 3000 flatline. das dir jemand ruck zuck einfach so weil er nichts zu tun hat ein messer an hals setzt... :/



wo lebt ihr denn? nordstadt? fahrenheitsgebiet?

Mir hat bislang noch nie jemand versucht nen messer an den Hals zu halten; vielleicht lags auch an den offenbar verminderten Erfolgschancen bedingt durch Fullface&Körperpanzer?


----------



## Ripgid (4. Juni 2011)

Radler10 schrieb:


> Heute auf dem Tosmar gewesen und das Böse und sein Werk vorgefunden.
> Die Walsautobahn wird ja ganz schön breit, ist aber durch die Walze schön plattgefahren.
> 
> Gruß



gibts die bilder auch irgendwo in groß?


----------



## RockyFlatline (4. Juni 2011)

Radler10 schrieb:


> Ja, leider gibt es zu viele Idioten,
> Heute in Söhre hat mich auch ein hässlich getunter Skoda gefüllt mit Jugendlichen rasant überholt, und aus den Fenstern kamen Mittelfinger zum Vorschein.



Wenn sie an der nächsten kreuzung oder roten ampel stehn.. in die tür latschen   dann in die pedale tretten und ab in den wald


----------



## RockyFlatline (4. Juni 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> wo lebt ihr denn? nordstadt? fahrenheitsgebiet?
> 
> Mir hat bislang noch nie jemand versucht nen messer an den Hals zu halten; vielleicht lags auch an den offenbar verminderten Erfolgschancen bedingt durch Fullface&Körperpanzer?



  Naja gut das ist ein argument


----------



## Radler10 (4. Juni 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> gibts die bilder auch irgendwo in groß?



Sind jetzt auch zu vergrößern, aber nicht in sehr guter Qualität.
War nur mit meinem Handy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogeyman (4. Juni 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Fotos von gestern , Rider sind tisch und ich.
> In Braunlage waren wir nur bis Mittag zwecks überfüllung.



Da habt Ihr wohl noch ein wenig Spass gehabt in Alfeld. Ich war leider erst um 22 Uhr wieder zu Hause und auch ehrlich froh als der Tag dann auch zu Ende war. Da hat Murphy echt zugeschlagen, ging wirklich alles schief. Achja und dem Kerl der noch groß getönt hat er macht Video von den Trails könnt Ihr auch mal ein Arschtritt verpassen. Die Speicherkarte der GoPro hat sich nämlich einen schönen faulen Lenz auf dem Schreibtisch gegönnt. Achja und Fotos gibt es auch nicht, denn die Karte aus der Kamera hat da mit gemacht  Ich sag's ja, Ü30 ist echt kein Spass


----------



## Harvester (5. Juni 2011)

@Rocky
Der Püschel wohnt nen Steinwurf von mir weg -> ne Kirche und 2 Häuser weiter.

Die Sieben Berge haben das Problem, das es hier eigentlich keine Trails in dem Sinne gibt, nur Waldautobahn immer berghoch bis zu einem der Türme und dann auf der Autobahn quer über die Berge zum anderen Turm. Das is jedenfalls die Eberholzer Sicht. Wie es da im Alfelder Bereich aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, ich komme auch einfach zu selten aufs Rad.


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Juni 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> @Rocky
> Der Püschel wohnt nen Steinwurf von mir weg -> ne Kirche und 2 Häuser weiter.
> 
> Die Sieben Berge haben das Problem, das es hier eigentlich keine Trails in dem Sinne gibt, nur Waldautobahn immer berghoch bis zu einem der Türme und dann auf der Autobahn quer über die Berge zum anderen Turm. Das is jedenfalls die Eberholzer Sicht. Wie es da im Alfelder Bereich aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, ich komme auch einfach zu selten aufs Rad.



Trails gibs hier eigentlich genug, in meiner nähe Umkreis 5km sind grob 6 Stück.

@Kitty: da hatte ich ja mal glück, sonst sind bei mir komsicherweise immer die akkus von der gopro leer, diesmal hatten sie endlich mal gehalten.

@tisch: konnte die Säge gestern tauschen, ging ohne Probleme.

@all: benötigt noch jemand jetzt nen Leatt Brace? Werde heute Abend wieder beim Großhändler bestellen. 350eur für nen DBX Comp, für den DBX Ride einfach kurz fragen, Preis nicht im Kopf.


----------



## oxysept (5. Juni 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Die Sieben Berge haben das Problem, das es hier eigentlich keine Trails in dem Sinne gibt, nur Waldautobahn immer berghoch bis zu einem der Türme und dann auf der Autobahn quer über die Berge zum anderen Turm. Das is jedenfalls die Eberholzer Sicht. Wie es da im Alfelder Bereich aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, ich komme auch einfach zu selten aufs Rad.



Kann ich bestätigen, ist ein bisschen mau in der Ecke.
Dafür gibt's westlich der Leine umso mehr Trails (Külf, Reuberg, Hils, .....), für jeden Geschmack bzw. bike was dabei.


----------



## instinctless (5. Juni 2011)

Werde morgen nach hi geflogen und dort operiert
.bis dahin lieg ich hier in wibe auf morphium. Die saison ist def. gelaufen. Aber hazptsache der rücken kommt in ordnung. Macht angst so nen zustand.


Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Mensch alter du machst sachen, ich dachte mit einem Brustwirbelbruch ist man schon hart dran, aber gleich 5.
> Musst du operiert werden? Bei mir gings ohne, 10Wochen voll außergefecht, mit Reha usw. danach konnte man wieder normal auf dem fahrrad sitzen, ist dann sogar besser für den rücken.
> Lass schon mal dein Bett erhöhen, ist sonst recht schwer da raus zu kommen.
> 
> Gute Besserung von mir, nächstes Jahr kannste langsam wieder anfangen richtig zu fahren, dieses Jahr kannste das vergessen.


----------



## instinctless (5. Juni 2011)

Haettest mal eher was gesagt. Den dbx gabs aufm  festival fuer 150schleifen


Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Trails gibs hier eigentlich genug, in meiner nähe Umkreis 5km sind grob 6 Stück.
> 
> @Kitty: da hatte ich ja mal glück, sonst sind bei mir komsicherweise immer die akkus von der gopro leer, diesmal hatten sie endlich mal gehalten.
> 
> ...


----------



## instinctless (5. Juni 2011)

Radler10 schrieb:


> Ja, leider gibt es zu viele Idioten,
> Heute in Söhre hat mich auch ein hässlich getunter Skoda gefüllt mit Jugendlichen rasant überholt, und aus den Fenstern kamen Mittelfinger zum Vorschein.



Ich wars nicht,hab nen alibi,ausserdem is meiner chic xD


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (5. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Werde morgen nach hi geflogen und dort operiert
> .bis dahin lieg ich hier in wibe auf morphium. Die saison ist def. gelaufen. Aber hazptsache der rücken kommt in ordnung. Macht angst so nen zustand.



Kacke Alter!! Werd´ wieder fit!!


----------



## Harvester (6. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Werde morgen nach hi geflogen und dort operiert
> .bis dahin lieg ich hier in wibe auf morphium. Die saison ist def. gelaufen. Aber hazptsache der rücken kommt in ordnung. Macht angst so nen zustand.


 

Na Hauptsache du kannst noch tippen 

Alles Gute für die OP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (6. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Haettest mal eher was gesagt. Den dbx gabs aufm  festival fuer 150schleifen



150 ist ne ansage, das deutlich unter EK oder war das die DBX Ride version?

Wenn du operiert wirst dann haste die chance schon wieder schneller dich einigermaßen zu bewegen. ich durfte nach 1ner Woche das erste mal aufstehen, war schon nen komsiches Gefühl.


----------



## CrunchRyder (6. Juni 2011)

@ instinctless: klingt ja richtig fies. Gute Besserung!


----------



## bauernman (6. Juni 2011)

auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## RockyFlatline (6. Juni 2011)

rückenwirbel? is bestimmt ne lang anhaltene sache.. denk ich mir jetzt mal so.. Trotz Protektor??


----------



## trixter78 (6. Juni 2011)

Von mir auch 'Gute Besserung'.
Gibts denn schon ne Prognose, ob alles wieder in Ordnung kommt?


----------



## bauernfreak (7. Juni 2011)

von mir auch gute besserung und ne gute genesung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradheini (7. Juni 2011)

von mir hier an dieser stelle wünsche ich auch mal ne gute genesung nach der op an instinctless. naja ich besuch ihn eh fast täglich  .... sollte nur keiner denken weil ich hier dazu noch nix sagte das mir das am arsch vorbei geht. so isses nicht  ..bis morgen flo


----------



## tisch (7. Juni 2011)

so nun finde ich auch mal zeit...

an ordenkubus und instinctless auch von mir euch beiden eine gute besserung. ihr macht ja auch sachen...

btw vorsicht, am galgenberg ist nen maulwurf unterwegs der einfach anlieger wegbuddelt   naja dafür sah mein purzelbaum einiegermaßen lustig aus.

MfG Timo


----------



## greensen (7. Juni 2011)

von mier auch noch mal ne gute besserung komme dich so schnell wie möglich besuchen


----------



## fahrradheini (7. Juni 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> so nun finde ich auch mal zeit...
> 
> an ordenkubus und instinctless auch von mir euch beiden eine gute besserung. ihr macht ja auch sachen...
> 
> ...



wo is denn der nun fehlende anlieger genau?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. Juni 2011)

Günther, hast du ihn gestern während der Runde gesehen?


----------



## OrdenKubus (8. Juni 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> so nun finde ich auch mal zeit...
> 
> an ordenkubus und instinctless auch von mir euch beiden eine gute besserung. ihr macht ja auch sachen...
> 
> ...



Die vielen Genesungswünsche haben geholfen^^ Also meiner einer ist wieder oben auf, trotz nerviger Gipsschiene... den Rest machen die Schmerztabletten und ich bereite mich seelisch wieder auf´s biken vor!!! 

@instinctless lass dich nicht ärgern auf der Station


----------



## tisch (8. Juni 2011)

also der anlieger ist der erste im unteren teil des galgenberg spots. die einfahrt geht noch aber ab etwa 2/3 des anliegers flacht er doch stark ab. man kann ihn fahren aber jedoch mit vorsicht wenn man schnell da durch will. also nur halb so wild.

MfG Timo


----------



## RockyFlatline (8. Juni 2011)

ohohoh... es regnet... ärger mitm bikeladen im ganzen nen echt blöder geburtstag


----------



## Radler10 (8. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> ohohoh... es regnet... ärger mitm bikeladen im ganzen nen echt blöder geburtstag



Du hast heute Geburtstag?
Alles Gute von mir!

Wie ärgert dich der Bikeladen denn?


----------



## RockyFlatline (8. Juni 2011)

Radler10 schrieb:


> Du hast heute Geburtstag?
> Alles Gute von mir!
> 
> Wie ärgert dich der Bikeladen denn?



danke ja das 2 mal nulle ich jetzt.. ja kein interesse am kunden... werde ignoriert... mal sehn wie das ausgeht, is halt nur schade ums Flatline.. is echt ein tolles ding.. und das alles ist soooooo verdammt unötig wenn sie nur ihren pflichten nachkommen würden.. naja will ich hier jetzt so öffentlich nicht breit tretten da der besagte bikeshop im forum anwesend is.. kann ich dir gerne erklären in ner PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler10 (8. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> will ich hier jetzt so öffentlich nicht breit tretten da der besagte bikeshop im forum anwesend is.. kann ich dir gerne erklären in ner PN



Würde mich ja mal interessieren.
Aber lass dir deinen Geburtstag nicht vom Wetter und dem Händler versauen


----------



## bauernman (8. Juni 2011)

auch herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir
das Wetter is doch mal richtig geil das gibt ne ordentliche Schlammschlacht
mfg bauernman


----------



## RockyFlatline (8. Juni 2011)

danke  jupp das stimtm auf die schlammschlacht würde ich mich auch gern einlassen.. nur in ferner zukunft kein bike in sicht .. -.-


----------



## bauernman (8. Juni 2011)

ja 17:30Uhr geht es in Steinberg dann dürfte der Boden genug aufgeweicht sein


----------



## trixter78 (8. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> danke ja das 2 mal nulle ich jetzt.. ja kein interesse am kunden... werde ignoriert... mal sehn wie das ausgeht, is halt nur schade ums Flatline.. is echt ein tolles ding.. und das alles ist soooooo verdammt unötig wenn sie nur ihren pflichten nachkommen würden.. naja will ich hier jetzt so öffentlich nicht breit tretten da der besagte bikeshop im forum anwesend is.. kann ich dir gerne erklären in ner PN



Ich rate mal: Bike In......n?


----------



## RockyFlatline (8. Juni 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Ich rate mal: Bike In......n?



Hmm? wie kommst denn darauf ? ich asg nich das es flasch ist ..


----------



## trixter78 (8. Juni 2011)

Glaub, Du hattest es irgendwann mal geschrieben 
Außerdem steht auf der Seite, dass es ausverkauft ist.


----------



## RockyFlatline (8. Juni 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Glaub, Du hattest es irgendwann mal geschrieben
> Außerdem steht auf der Seite, dass es ausverkauft ist.



upps   raffiniert raffiniert  is schon richtig.. alles sehr komisch..


----------



## lammy13 (8. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> ohohoh... es regnet... ärger mitm bikeladen im ganzen nen echt blöder geburtstag



Von mir auch mal einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (8. Juni 2011)

lammy13 schrieb:


> Von mir auch mal einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch.



Danke  danke


----------



## lammy13 (8. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> Danke  danke



Nicht's zu danken. 
Was ist eigentlich jetzt mit deinem Flatline.?


----------



## RockyFlatline (8. Juni 2011)

lammy13 schrieb:


> Nicht's zu danken.
> Was ist eigentlich jetzt mit deinem Flatline.?



ach hör mir auf mega stressig mit dem Bikeshop da... keine reaktion von denen... ignoration pur... aber das klärt sich hoffentlich bald... mal sehn is halt schade ums rocky... aber ich denke das bekomme ich der zeitplan hat sich jetzt halt verschoben durch den unötigen krempel da


----------



## bauernman (8. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> ach hör mir auf mega stressig mit dem Bikeshop da... keine reaktion von denen... ignoration pur... aber das klärt sich hoffentlich bald... mal sehn is halt schade ums rocky... aber ich denke das bekomme ich der zeitplan hat sich jetzt halt verschoben durch den unötigen krempel da


ich dachte du bekommst das erst im Juli??
mfg bauernman


----------



## lammy13 (8. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> ach hör mir auf mega stressig mit dem Bikeshop da... keine reaktion von denen... ignoration pur... aber das klärt sich hoffentlich bald... mal sehn is halt schade ums rocky... aber ich denke das bekomme ich der zeitplan hat sich jetzt halt verschoben durch den unötigen krempel da



Oh, sowas ist halt immer das blöde...
Wann bekommst du es denn jetzt.?


----------



## trixter78 (8. Juni 2011)

'Happy Birthday' auch von mir 



> ... ignoration pur...


Hatte auch mal versucht, den Laden per E-Mail zu kontakten, hab aber nie ne Antwort bekommen. Sowas hinterlässt halt schon nen etwas schlechten Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernfreak (8. Juni 2011)

auch von mir alles gute


----------



## greensen (8. Juni 2011)

so wir waren ab 17 uhr aufem steinberg bauermann !!! und lammy !!! war euch dass zu nass      es gibt kein schlechtes wetter nur schlechte kleidung      na ja und so matschig wars dann auch nicht   na dann


----------



## greensen (8. Juni 2011)

war biss 18 .48 uhr da


----------



## greensen (8. Juni 2011)

ach ja von mier auch noch allllllles jute zum geburstag         und hoffendlich kommt deine wuchtbrumme  bald an


----------



## bauernfreak (8. Juni 2011)

mit dem warstn du alles da rafi??


----------



## RockyFlatline (8. Juni 2011)

also geplant war die übergabe evtl im Juli für di Wuchtbrumme  was nu draus wird mal sehn.. sehr unkooperativ der shop ich berichte euch wenn ich dort war .. sowas interessiert halt uch die die noch nicht dort gekauft habn.. @trixter78 japp genau das ist es


----------



## greensen (8. Juni 2011)

bauernfreak schrieb:


> mit dem warstn du alles da rafi??



mit marlon der is hier noch nit angemeldet!
übriegens freitag wenn dann erst so ab 18 uhr


----------



## greensen (8. Juni 2011)

@      RockyFlatline                                                                                         haste nich noch ein zweites rad fürn wald oder kannste dier nicht mal von irgen wemm eins leihen ?       also ich könnt nich noch nen monat warten


----------



## RockyFlatline (8. Juni 2011)

nein leider kein zweites bike vorhanden  kann mir auch keins leihen... abwarten kann ich es schon lang nicht mehr... aber was soll ich tun..


----------



## bauernman (8. Juni 2011)

also eins verleihen könnte ich mal hab allerdings nur nen Giant terrago zu verleihen aber für ne Trail Führung würde es evtl. reichen bin nur grad dabei die Gabel zu reinigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (8. Juni 2011)

@ RockyFlatline: Ich kann dir höchstens mal anbieten meine Slayer SS Probe zu fahren, das ist für die hiesigen Gebiete auch die bessere Wahl als ein Flatline. Wenn du die Chance auf so eins hast besorg dir lieber das. Bilder findest du im Album bei mir, mich am Wochenende immer in der Tosmar-Gegend, am Galgenberg oder im Deister. 

Cheers!


----------



## RockyFlatline (8. Juni 2011)

danke erstmal für die Hilfestellungen von euch, das einzigste was ich noch im Keller stehn hab ist mein altes aus der jungend stammendes Buffalo MTB 26" und nenn starrrahemn Mtb von meinem dad..  das angebot ist rahr wenns um was vernüftiges geht.. 

@lovetheride83
Das stimmt daran dachte ich ja schon mir was leichteres zu kaufen.. Yeti,YT, aber an das Rockyregal hab ich noch nicht gedacht geahbt.. Slayer SS is ja schick sieht sehr fluffig und agil aus.. nich so heavy wie das Flatline.. aber das Problem is nicht nur das bike, ich hab keine Schutzausrüstung.. das heist mir bleibt im enteffekt nichts anderes übrig als die beine noch still zuhalten und den Moment der Übergabe sehnlichst auf sich zukommen zu lassen. September geht die letzte Rate raus. (wenn das sich jetzt regelt mit dem bikeshop) Ab da muss ich mich um die Ausrütung kümmern, Fullfacehelm,Protektorjacke, Kneeguards, Necksupport ect ect.. das heist wirklich anfangen zu fahren?! wohl eher die nächste session.. Klaa wenn ich erstmal den helm hab kann ich mach an kleinen sachen üben, aber die großen sachen die werden wohl bis zur nächsten session warten müssen... -.- alles sehr kostspielig.. aber was tut man(n) nicht alles für seinen kleine verspielten Traum


----------



## 2o83 (8. Juni 2011)

Dann besorg dir erstmal einen Helm, rumrollen geht immer.  Billig ist das nicht, da hast du recht. Aber schön das du dir gleich das ganze Paket besorgen willst bevor du richtig loslegst! 

Cheers!


----------



## RockyFlatline (8. Juni 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Dann besorg dir erstmal einen Helm, rumrollen geht immer.  Billig ist das nicht, da hast du recht. Aber schön das du dir gleich das ganze Paket besorgen willst bevor du richtig loslegst!
> 
> Cheers!



a und o.. will meine ausbildung nich vorzeitig beenden weil ich querschnittsgelähmt von kinn an bin.. gebrochenes schlüsselbein oder handgelenk, arm oder ähnliches kein ding.. aber so schwere verletzungen kann ich mir nich erlauben wie zum beispeil 5 gebrochene Rückenwirbel. ich mein Risko is dabei...es geht richtung Action/Extremsport (jenachdem wie viel ma sich zu riskieren traut) aber das muss nich sein das ich unnötig meine gesundheit aus spiel setzte. dann versuch ich doch lieber das risiko zu minimieren schwere verletzungen zu kassieren..

und zum rumrollen hab ich hier genug in Heinde und Badse, bracuh alt nur noch mein Bike aber das ist wieder so ne sache.. berichte ich dann aber noch von wenn ich das erledigt hab..


----------



## trixter78 (8. Juni 2011)

Sach mal, ne Nummer kleiner bzw. günstiger einzusteigen ist keine Option?
Ist doch voll ätzend, noch so lange warten zu müssen. Dann kannst Du auch besser einschätzen, in welche Richtung es biketechnisch gehen soll. Nicht, dass Du den ganzen Kram irgendwann zusammen hast und dann feststellt, dass das Bike doch nicht die beste Wahl war.

Ich meine z.B. sowas hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/383722/cat/74

Dann bekommst Du schon etwas Fahrtechnik und der Preisverfall ist längst nicht so extrem wie bei nem neuen Rad.


----------



## RockyFlatline (9. Juni 2011)

ja hmm   doch das hätteste mir mit dem Rocky mal versuchen müssen auszureden.. ne nummer kleiner wäre evtl die bessere lösung gewesen..  aber ich mein der deal ist übern tisch.. anfänger halt, das sind sachen wo man draus lernt, man will was tolles schönes habn.. und da ich voll auf Big-Bikes abfahre hab ich da nicht groß nachgedacht... also hab mir die warte zeit eingebrockt, muss ich nun auch auslöffeln  auch wenn ein big-bike für diese region ich glaube devinitv die falsche wahl is..


----------



## superson1c (9. Juni 2011)

Aber wenn das Ding doch eh nicht lieferbar ist und du auch noch mit dem Händler unzufrieden bist, dann kannst du doch einfach die Sache stornieren oder nicht?


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Juni 2011)

Das Rad steht im Laden, hat er gesagt, er muss nur warten bis er es bekommt.


----------



## RockyFlatline (9. Juni 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Das Rad steht im Laden, hat er gesagt, er muss nur warten bis er es bekommt.



superson1c das bike steh im ladenist halt das letzte prachtstück.. stonieren is da nich einfach soo.. da hat ben schon recht.. und davon abgesehn  werde ich es glaubig so schnell nicht wieder hergebn.. ich bin froh wenn ich es hab.. mal sehn was sich die tage halt ergibt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (9. Juni 2011)

Viel Glück dabei, hoffentlich hast du es dann bald und kannst dieses Jahr auch noch fahren gehen! 

Cheers!


----------



## RockyFlatline (9. Juni 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Viel Glück dabei, hoffentlich hast du es dann bald und kannst dieses Jahr auch noch fahren gehen!
> 
> Cheers!


 na das aufjedenfall, ich will dieses jahr ( oder in den nächsten 2 monaten)  wenigstens noch mal am Steinberg oder am gelben Turm fahren


----------



## Bungee (9. Juni 2011)

Moin!

Habe gestern Abend noch den Griesberg-Trail gerockt  --  ziemlich schlammige Angelenheit..


----------



## Bungee (9. Juni 2011)

@ Rocky:
Alles Gute nachträglich!


@ Instincless:
Weiterhin gute Besserung! War schon ein heftiges Wochenende in Winterberg... voll genial und voll Sch**** gleichzeitig...
Aber das wird wieder! Halt die Ohren steif,  wir sehen uns die Tage...


@ Greensen:
Der Griesberg-Trail könnte mal ein wenig Pflege gebrauchen, Bock drauf?


----------



## RockyFlatline (9. Juni 2011)

danke @bungee...


----------



## greensen (9. Juni 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> @ Rocky:
> Alles Gute nachträglich!
> 
> 
> ...



gerne  haste samstag oder sonntag zeit fürleicht auch noch was flowiges hin basteln muss ja nicht groß sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (9. Juni 2011)

@Ripgid haben wir uns zufällig vohin in Söhre unterhalb der feuerwehr gesehen ich mit meinem Lastenchopper mit dem gelben Brötchenkorb


----------



## Bungee (9. Juni 2011)

@ Greensen:
Samstag wollen wir Boot fahren, Sonntag wäre prima...nachdem ich meinen Kater gepflegt habe..


----------



## greensen (9. Juni 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> @ Greensen:
> Samstag wollen wir Boot fahren, Sonntag wäre prima...nachdem ich meinen Kater gepflegt habe..



dann bis sonntag!!!


----------



## Ripgid (9. Juni 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> @Ripgid haben wir uns zufällig vohin in Söhre unterhalb der feuerwehr gesehen ich mit meinem Lastenchopper mit dem gelben Brötchenkorb



korrekt.. wer war der mit dem fullface? kann euch eh nicht auseinanderhalten..


----------



## bauernman (9. Juni 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> korrekt.. wer war der mit dem fullface? kann euch eh nicht auseinanderhalten..


das war bauernfreak er hatte seinen Fullface noch bei mir und wusste nicht wie er ihn transportieren sollte


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Juni 2011)

Am 18.06.11 ist wieder Bautag in Braunlage, diesmal soll am Süd DH im mittleren Teil unter der Seilbahntrasse gebaut werden.
Für Essen und trinken ist gesorgt und es gibt wieder nen 10er Ticket gratis.
Falls jemand mit machen will, dann auf der Bikepark seite unter Kontakt anmelden, bis jetzt sind 3 gemeldet, ne Fahrgemeinschaft wäre am sinvollsten. Daniel und Timo wie schauts aus?


----------



## RockyFlatline (9. Juni 2011)

welcher timo ?  ich glaube hier gibts jetzt 2  und einer davon hat ein Bike


----------



## tisch (9. Juni 2011)

aslo bei mir schauts gut aus mit nem freien termin^^ ich werde mich (erstmal mit sicht auf eventuelle änderung) anmelden, wenn auch halt mit ohne bike zum bautag.. wie es mit daniel ausschaut???... DANIEL HUHU WO BIST DU? 

timo wie sieht es mit dir aus? ist ne gute gelegenheit die strecke(n) erstmal kennenzu lernen. 

wie sieht es in nächster zeit so mit bikepark besuch aus? wann? wo? irgendwelche vorschläge? bin irgendwie wieder geil auf willingen dh 

MfG Timo (Im moment der mit nem bike)


----------



## Ripgid (9. Juni 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> aslo bei mir schauts gut aus mit nem freien termin^^ ich werde mich (erstmal mit sicht auf eventuelle änderung) anmelden, wenn auch halt mit ohne bike zum bautag.. wie es mit daniel ausschaut???... DANIEL HUHU WO BIST DU?
> 
> timo wie sieht es mit dir aus? ist ne gute gelegenheit die strecke(n) erstmal kennenzu lernen.
> 
> ...



Willingen? aber dieses mal fährste etwas vorrausschauender 

Ich hab wohl erst ab anfang juli wieder zeit.. und bis dahin muss ich mir noch nen airkit und druckstufe für die Boxxer konstruieren ...


----------



## 2o83 (9. Juni 2011)

War heute Nachmittag am/auf dem Tosmar, wurde beim hochfahren fast von vier Lkw`s inkl. Anhänger überfahren, zu guter letzt kam auch noch der Harvester hinterher. Die Forstwege sehen fast schon so aus wie Autobahnen. 

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (10. Juni 2011)

Braunlage klingt gut, wäre dabei. Fahrgemeinschaft ab wo? Klären wir am besten irgendwie privat.

Willingen? JAWOLLO! Da wär ich aber mal sowas von für! Für mich gilt aber selbiges wie für Thommes, kann auch erst ab Anfang Juli. Wollte bis zum Ende des Monats noch einige Stunden auf der Arbeit verbringen und dann stehen auch noch die Abibälle an (-.-').


Ach ja und alles gute nachträglich an dich, Timo.

Und natürlich eine gute und schnelle Genesung an die vielen Verletzten :-/


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Juni 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Braunlage klingt gut, wäre dabei. Fahrgemeinschaft ab wo? Klären wir am besten irgendwie privat.
> 
> Willingen? JAWOLLO! Da wär ich aber mal sowas von für! Für mich gilt aber selbiges wie für Thommes, kann auch erst ab Anfang Juli. Wollte bis zum Ende des Monats noch einige Stunden auf der Arbeit verbringen und dann stehen auch noch die Abibälle an (-.-').
> 
> ...



Wenn du FAhgemeinschaft für Bautag meinst, wäre es am besten du fährst, holst timo ab und holst mich dann ab, liegt alles auf ein weg und ich muss mal nicht fahren, vielleicht findet sich ja noch nen hildesheimer oder alfelder der mitkommt


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Juni 2011)

Martina, Eisenarsch, Rodan, GKR, div. Stef/ph/fanes, badseaner et all in Willingen:
unfallfreie Reise, schmackhaftes Grillen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,  ,fehlerfreies Rennen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Viel Erfolg


----------



## RockyFlatline (10. Juni 2011)

ich hab keine zeit wäre gern mit nach braunlage gekommen...  aber klappt leider nicht.. muss miener ausbildung nachgehen


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Juni 2011)

an nem Samstag? du armer


----------



## RockyFlatline (10. Juni 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> an nem Samstag? du armer



jaa auch am samtag arbeiten wir  Bereitschaft


----------



## RockyFlatline (10. Juni 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFMI8WH5jD0"]YouTube        - âªGraubÃÂ¼nden SteinbÃÂ¶cke Bergsommer mit Untertitelnâ¬â[/nomedia] 

  gÃ¶ttlich so stell ich mir vor


----------



## lammy13 (10. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> YouTube        - âªGraubÃÂ¼nden SteinbÃÂ¶cke Bergsommer mit Untertitelnâ¬â
> 
> gÃ¶ttlich so stell ich mir vor



Das ist doch mal geil.


----------



## oxysept (10. Juni 2011)

Ist am Sonntag jemand im Raum Hildesheim unterwegs und hätte Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour?
Der Ausgangspunkt der Tour sollte möglichst in der Nähe eines Bahnhofes liegen oder von Alfeld aus schnell mit dem Rad erreichbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Juni 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Ist am Sonntag jemand im Raum Hildesheim unterwegs und hätte Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour?
> Der Ausgangspunkt der Tour sollte möglichst in der Nähe eines Bahnhofes liegen oder von Alfeld aus schnell mit dem Rad erreichbar sein.







Salve!
...wir sind hier und greifen nach den Meriten

Ride on

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Juni 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Martina, Eisenarsch, Rodan, GKR, div. Stef/ph/fanes, badseaner et all in Willingen:
> unfallfreie Reise, schmackhaftes Grillen
> 
> 
> ...



Salve e mille grazie

Ciao a tutti 

G-K-R


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. Juni 2011)

@DH-Truppe
Willingen bin ich dabei, allerdings kann ich das erste Wochenende im Juli (02./03.07.) nicht.

Am Sonntag noch jemand in Braunlage?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Juni 2011)

dieses [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inMa7ze8hTk"]YouTube        - âªEarthed 5 Champery World Cup Crashes!â¬â[/nomedia] zeigt , das kaum einer richtig=kontrolliert fÃ¤llt!
 Fallschule beim Judo hilft enorm, um bei StÃ¼rzen mÃ¶glichst Verletzungen zu vermeiden.
Der bei 2:40 stÃ¼rtz kontrolliert, doppelte Judo-Flugrolle; der Rest hat meist mehr als GlÃ¼ck und stÃ¼rzt passiv.
1-2 Jahre Judo kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## jaamaa (10. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo ich auf die Schnelle, als morgen, im Hi-Raum ein paar Plattform-Pedale bekomme? Hat irgendein Laden sowas im Sortiment? Bei meinem hat sich heute ein Lager verabschiedet und mit Bestellen wird das nichts mehr vorm Urlaub.
Vielleicht hat auch jemand ein paar Flats rumliegen, möglichst weiß .


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. Juni 2011)

Flats in HI? Keine Ahnung. In Hannover bei ATB bekommst du auf jeden Fall welche. Bei BOC (Hannover Wülfel) weiß ich hängt auch ein brauchbares Model, ist allerdings schwarz.

So, oder so ähnlich sehen die bei BOC aus. 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-VP-59-Aluminium-Plattform-Pedale::19830.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (10. Juni 2011)

Ich ruf mal morgen bei ATB an.
Danke


----------



## tisch (11. Juni 2011)

aslo 1. und 2. juli wochenende kann ich ebendso nicht.


----------



## lammy13 (11. Juni 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo ich auf die Schnelle, als morgen, im Hi-Raum ein paar Plattform-Pedale bekomme? Hat irgendein Laden sowas im Sortiment? Bei meinem hat sich heute ein Lager verabschiedet und mit Bestellen wird das nichts mehr vorm Urlaub.
> Vielleicht hat auch jemand ein paar Flats rumliegen, möglichst weiß .



Soweit ich weis, hat Dynamo auch welche im Sortiment, wie gut die sind von der Qualität her, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## fahrradheini (11. Juni 2011)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/images/product_images/original_images/19830_0.jpg <-- die gabs mal bei dynamo. ka ob die die immer noch haben... kosteten iwas um die 50 euro

edit: die hat ja schon wer gepostet seh ich grad


----------



## Ripgid (11. Juni 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo ich auf die Schnelle, als morgen, im Hi-Raum ein paar Plattform-Pedale bekomme? Hat irgendein Laden sowas im Sortiment? Bei meinem hat sich heute ein Lager verabschiedet und mit Bestellen wird das nichts mehr vorm Urlaub.
> Vielleicht hat auch jemand ein paar Flats rumliegen, möglichst weiß .



hey, frag' mal daniel (Um-Lei-Tung) der hat noch welche von seinem ION, müssten Truvativ Holzfeller sein?!

die VP-Components Pedale hatte ich auch mal, habe ich aber sofort wieder umgetauscht; zu wenig Gripp.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. Juni 2011)

Bin bis Sonntag in Hamburg, hab die Pedale eigentlich auch Timo versprochen. Wenn er das Ok gibt, kannst du sie aber auch haben, wenn es dir bis dahin noch reicht. 
Sind Truvativ Holzfeller,  bei einem ist ein Pin abgebrochen, sonst sind sie noch top. Grip ist genial, auch mit fehlendem Pin.


----------



## jaamaa (11. Juni 2011)

Geschafft! Bin grad zurück und habe noch in letzter Minute durch einen Tipp ein paar Flats von NSbikes in Braunschweig bei der bikestation-bs bekommen. Trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## fahrradheini (11. Juni 2011)

morgen sind wohl aufm griesberg ein paar leutchen. greensen bungee und ich zumindest schonmal.


----------



## greensen (12. Juni 2011)

na dass wird für mich ja ne grosse runde bin jedzt grad noch in sarsted und in parr stunden schohn  aufem griesberg und dan zurück nach hildesheim ! und dat alles mit meinem ghost


----------



## Ripgid (12. Juni 2011)

sehenswert! Heute um 13:15 Uhr

http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1014862/uci-world-cup-2011-dhi-3-leogang-aut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (12. Juni 2011)

alter fett, da dachte man schon minnars Zeit ist heftig, aber als Gee kam mit noch mal fast 3sek schneller und dann noch aron gwin mit noch mals über 2sek schneller, echt der hammer, bei den Verhältnissen da


----------



## RockyFlatline (12. Juni 2011)

hmm  alle rocken irgendwoo den berg und ich muss heri zuhause versauern.. :'-( nur weil meins nich da ist schmoll  ihr habts alle guut  könnt euch schöön austoben  MENNO!!


----------



## tisch (12. Juni 2011)

ich würde auch nur zu gerne fahren... musste aber an der rennstrecke hocken und rennleiter machen -.-


----------



## instinctless (12. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> hmm  alle rocken irgendwoo den berg und ich muss heri zuhause versauern.. :'-( nur weil meins nich da ist schmoll  ihr habts alle guut  könnt euch schöön austoben  MENNO!!



immer nur gejammer, kauf dir doch ma nen ordentliches rad und nehm dir zeit xD


----------



## RockyFlatline (12. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> immer nur gejammer, kauf dir doch ma nen ordentliches rad und nehm dir zeit xD



Ich hab doch nenn vernüftiges radl :-D aber ich kann nich fahren weil ich es noch nich hab  jammer jammer


----------



## instinctless (12. Juni 2011)

status upd.

rücken ist verschraubt,
fehlen noch rippe ellbogen u. schluesselbein.
wer lw hat:
s31 z1 klinikum
ich hab sie definitiv


----------



## RockyFlatline (12. Juni 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> ich würde auch nur zu gerne fahren... musste aber an der rennstrecke hocken und rennleiter machen -.-



kart oder? @tisch


----------



## Bogeyman (12. Juni 2011)

Ist irgend wer morgen in einem Bikepark unterwegs? Suche noch Anschluss


----------



## fahrradheini (12. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> status upd.
> 
> rücken ist verschraubt,
> fehlen noch rippe ellbogen u. schluesselbein.
> ...



gucke dann im laufe des tages mal rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (12. Juni 2011)

ne rc car. wobei ich teilweise wenn geld da ist auch kart fahre


----------



## RockyFlatline (12. Juni 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> ne rc car. wobei ich teilweise wenn geld da ist auch kart fahre



aii cool haste auch ein rc-car oder machste nur Streckenpersonal? kart fahrn mach richtig fun..  ich liebe es, kostet natürlich auch ein bissel, aber was bekommt man den heute noch geschenkt


----------



## rODAHn (12. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank!

Habe das Rennen unfallfrei als 212. Abgeschlossen!
...leider war die Strecke dieses Jahr viel zu voll.

Trotzdem war es wieder ein echtes Erlebnis!

Wir sehen uns ja alle wieder am kommenden Dienstag zur Elan-Runde!

LG

Sebastian


----------



## RockyFlatline (13. Juni 2011)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Habe das Rennen unfallfrei als 212. Abgeschlossen!
> ...leider war die Strecke dieses Jahr viel zu voll.
> ...



Wie viele waren am Start?


----------



## RockyFlatline (13. Juni 2011)

Schutzfolie zum aufkleben sinnvoll oder nich?


----------



## instinctless (13. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> Schutzfolie zum aufkleben sinnvoll oder nich?



definitiv sinnig.
kann aber sein das du so harte schläge abbekommst das wenn du die folie mal wechselst der lack mit runter kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (13. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> definitiv sinnig.
> kann aber sein das du so harte schläge abbekommst das wenn du die folie mal wechselst der lack mit runter kommt.



hmm jaa okay.. dafür gibts ja kleine tricks und kniffe.. zb. der heisluftföhn..  aber danke für die antwort..  wo bekomm ich son zeug her? bestimmt aus bike shop was?!  naja ich werde mal schnell schaun...


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> hmm jaa okay.. dafür gibts ja kleine tricks und kniffe.. zb. der heisluftföhn..  aber danke für die antwort..  wo bekomm ich son zeug her? bestimmt aus bike shop was?!  naja ich werde mal schnell schaun...



guck mal bei nicolai auf der Homepage, die ahbne wlches das ziehmlich viel aushält, ansosnten reicht auch nen alter Schlauch, aufgeschnitten drumgelegt mit Kabelbinder befestigt fertig, reicht völlig aus und wird von vielen so gemacht, einige nehmen auch alte mäntel


----------



## Martin31008 (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo ich bin Martin aus Elze. Ich bike seit 1988 und habe nachholbedarf was aktuelle Technik angeht. Ich lese jetzt auch mal mit melde mich dann auch mal zu Wort. Siehe Uservorstellung...


----------



## RockyFlatline (13. Juni 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin Martin aus Elze. Ich bike seit 1988 und habe nachholbedarf was aktuelle Technik angeht. Ich lese jetzt auch mal mit melde mich dann auch mal zu Wort. Siehe Uservorstellung...



1988?! woah mein respekt..  ich fang gerad erst an  mit 20  wie alt warst du als du angefangen hast ?


----------



## Ripgid (13. Juni 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin Martin aus Elze. Ich bike seit 1988 und habe nachholbedarf was aktuelle Technik angeht. Ich lese jetzt auch mal mit melde mich dann auch mal zu Wort. Siehe Uservorstellung...



mensch maddin! du hier? willkommen! wie schauts?



auf der neuen kickerline am Galgenberg wurden paar kicker zerstört, da besteht nachholbedarf 

Die Auto-folie von Foliatec eignet sich auch sehr gut zum abkleben, habe ich bei meinem Cheaptrick auch gemacht. Für ~20 bekommt man da ein ausreichend großes Stück um alles abzukleben.. [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001CC8ODU/ref=oss_product"]FoliaTec 3410 Lackschutzfolie transparent: Amazon.de: Auto & Motorrad[/ame]


----------



## greensen (13. Juni 2011)

@Ripgid  nein nicht schon wieder wast du heute da wall montag alles wieder heile gemacht gehabt denn dar war alles kaput !!!wenn die uns da nicht wollen suchen wier uns ein abgelegeren palatz den jede woche wieder dass selbe


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. Juni 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin Martin aus Elze. Ich bike seit 1988 und habe nachholbedarf was aktuelle Technik angeht. Ich lese jetzt auch mal mit melde mich dann auch mal zu Wort. Siehe Uservorstellung...



Ein Teilnehmer aus meinem CAD Kurs kommt auch aus Elze, könnte vom Baujahr ähnlich sein, mehr Touren bzw CC auf nem Hardtail. Für Kontaktdaten einfach mal nen PN an mich.


----------



## instinctless (13. Juni 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> guck mal bei nicolai auf der Homepage, die ahbne wlches das ziehmlich viel aushält, ansosnten reicht auch nen alter Schlauch, aufgeschnitten drumgelegt mit Kabelbinder befestigt fertig, reicht völlig aus und wird von vielen so gemacht, einige nehmen auch alte mäntel



wenns nur um die hinterbaustreben geht ja aber wer wickelt schon sein komplettes rad mit schläuchen ein


----------



## Ripgid (13. Juni 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> @Ripgid  nein nicht schon wieder wast du heute da wall montag alles wieder heile gemacht gehabt denn dar war alles kaput !!!wenn die uns da nicht wollen suchen wier uns ein abgelegeren palatz den jede woche wieder dass selbe



war heute abend dort und wenn ich mich nicht irre sind 2 oder 3 größere kaputt. Ein weiterer, etwas größerer Kicker war zu 80% fertig so wie ich das einschätzen kann, das Holz lag schon perfekt aber die erde darüber fehlte noch.. btw. was habt ihr denn mit dem kleinen double gemacht?

die ecke dort ist zwar nicht schlecht aber zu stark freuqentiert von joggern usw. wenn ihr den Kammweg ~200-300m weiter hoch fahrt, geht links ein trail in den wald, der zur AB-Brücke Uppen führt. Dort kann man eventuell parallel was bauen.


----------



## instinctless (13. Juni 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> @Ripgid  nein nicht schon wieder wast du heute da wall montag alles wieder heile gemacht gehabt denn dar war alles kaput !!!wenn die uns da nicht wollen suchen wier uns ein abgelegeren palatz den jede woche wieder dass selbe



hab ich heut schon gehört, der heini meinte ihr habt da paar typen erwischt wie se beim kaputt machen waren. bau mal ruhig wieder auf, ich finde die stelle schon abgelegen genug. wenn ich ausm kkh raus bin, buddel ich mich im wald ein, wenn ich die wichser erwische weide ich se aus und lass sie als drachen steigen.

falls sich evtl. sogar jemand angesprochen fühlt, merkt euch meine worte, ich mein das ernst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (13. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> wenns nur um die hinterbaustreben geht ja aber wer wickelt schon sein komplettes rad mit schläuchen ein



Wollt ich gerad sagen ich habs schon gesehn ds man alte Mäntel verwendet, aber ich leg dann doch schon wert aufs optische..  für den hinterbau gibts doch auch so schaumstoffschützer oder?


----------



## greensen (13. Juni 2011)

@ripgit ja denn kene ich auch aber muss dann estmal nen plan machen und müsten dann auch mehrere biker seihen um da was zu bauen den zu zweit is dass viel arbeit                                                                                                @instinctless  dass waren so 20 bis 25 jahre alte !!!die meinten doch wircklichsagten zu uns dass seien lagerfeuer und der wald brennd doch dann ab ich meite nur ob ihr langeweihle habt !


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. Juni 2011)

Bei entsprechendem Gebrauch des Rades halten die auch nicht ewig. Schlauch ist nicht schön aber effektiv.


----------



## Martin31008 (13. Juni 2011)

Woh 5 Themen gleichzeitig in einem Threat...



RockyFlatline schrieb:


> 1988?! woah mein respekt..  ich fang gerad erst an  mit 20  wie alt warst du als du angefangen hast ?



1988 hatte ich Konfirmation dementsprechend war ich 14.






Hoffe ihr könnt das Bild sehen.

Keine Sorge ich sehe immer noch so schei$$e aus.

@Thommes: Ich lese hier schon einige Zeit im Classic Bike bereich mit, hab mir gerade 2 alte Bikes gekauft und habe es einfach mal nötig, in Ruhe durch die Natur zu fahren als immer nur Car-Hifi Einbauten nach Feierabend anzufertigen...
Nun habe ich extremen Nachholbedarf was die Technik angeht, vom Tretlager über die Achsbreiten bis hin zu den Kassettenaufnahmen hat sich einiges Verändert.

@Frorider Ben: Ich komme eigentlich aus Alfeld, kenne in Elze keine Biker. Habe aber in der Map gesehen das hier wohl 2 Leute aus Elze angemeldet sind.

Mal schauen wo man sich mal trifft, vielleicht mag mir ja mal jemand den Galgenberg zeigen.

Richtig aus kenne ich mich im Sackwald, Himmelbergturm und im Külf.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. Juni 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> @Ripgid  nein nicht schon wieder wast du heute da wall montag alles wieder heile gemacht gehabt denn dar war alles kaput !!!wenn die uns da nicht wollen suchen wier uns ein abgelegeren palatz den jede woche wieder dass selbe


es gewinnt der, der am längsten durchhält!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo Martin! Wilkommen im Forum und im HI-Thread!
Das Bild nenne ich mal kultig (fahre selber erst seit drei Jahren, 1988 war ich zarte 6Jahre alt )


----------



## greensen (13. Juni 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> es gewinnt der, der am längsten durchhält!



genau dass is meine devise und ich hab gedulllllld !


----------



## RockyFlatline (13. Juni 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Bei entsprechendem Gebrauch des Rades halten die auch nicht ewig. Schlauch ist nicht schön aber effektiv.


 
plausibel.. is ja auch eine wenigkeit dicker... aber mit den kabelbinder?! scheuert das nich?


----------



## RockyFlatline (13. Juni 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Hallo Martin! Wilkommen im Forum und im HI-Thread!
> Das Bild nenne ich mal kultig (fahre selber erst seit drei Jahren, 1988 war ich zarte 6Jahre alt )



1988 war ich noch nich mal flüssig ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (13. Juni 2011)

@Maddin
ist auf jeden fall ein schöner Zeitvertreib.. könntest ja auch mal bei www.nicolai.net in lübbrechtsen vorbeischauen, die bringen dich im Nu auf den aktuellen Stand (Probefahrt inklu.) 

richtig, hier musste multitasking-fähig sein..


----------



## fahrradheini (13. Juni 2011)

scheiss auf folie... so ne karre wird benutzt!!!!... oder gehts ums vorm eisdiele vorfahren??... dann muss das bike auch hybsch sein  .... an den passenden stellen verpacken das radl uhd gut is 

so nen ding is fürs benutzen gedacht


----------



## RockyFlatline (13. Juni 2011)

auch wenn sie beuntz wird is mir das aussehen wichtig  oder bist du nich am toben wenn du nenn dicken steinschlag im lack vom auto hast


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (13. Juni 2011)

Mitm Auto packst du dich aber für gewöhnlich nicht jeden Parkbesuch mindestens ein mal 

Sobald du das erste mal Bodenkontakt hattest, wars das eh mit dem neuwertigen Aussehen vom Bike.


----------



## superson1c (13. Juni 2011)

Deswegen hab ich meinen Rahmen auch in RAW genommen, dann kann man die Macken wieder rausschleifen 

@Maddin: Willkommen. Ich war 1988 auch 6 Jahre alt


----------



## RockyFlatline (13. Juni 2011)

ich glaube das mit dem ersten macken wird bei mir nicht bis auf den parkbesuch warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradheini (13. Juni 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> gucke dann im laufe des tages mal rein.





superson1c schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich meinen Rahmen auch in RAW genommen, dann kann man die Macken wieder rausschleifen
> 
> @Maddin: Willkommen. Ich war 1988 auch 6 Jahre alt



man seid ihr jung


----------



## Bogeyman (13. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> Schutzfolie zum aufkleben sinnvoll oder nich?



Kommt immer drauf an wogegen es wirken soll. Zum Schutz vor Steinschlägen reichen die meisten Folien aus. Hatte früher eine Folie von Tesa, die aber recht dünn war. Meine neue Gabel habe ich jetzt mit 3M PU 8591e aus dem Autozubehör abgeklebt. Der traue ich mehr zu (muss aber noch getestet werden).
Bei Kettenschlag sieht das schon anders aus. Die Tesa Folie ist gleich durch. Da nutze ich z.Z. noch eine 1mm dicke Gummidichtung, die auch sehr gut hält. Allerdings habe ich noch vor, vor dem Urlaub, die 3M Scotchcal F-506 aus zu probieren. Nach 10 Tagen PdS kann ich dann hoffentlich mehr sagen.



Martin31008 schrieb:


> [...]
> @Frorider Ben: Ich komme eigentlich aus Alfeld, kenne in Elze keine Biker. Habe aber in der Map gesehen das hier wohl 2 Leute aus Elze angemeldet sind.
> 
> Mal schauen wo man sich mal trifft, vielleicht mag mir ja mal jemand den Galgenberg zeigen.
> ...



Mhhh also ich kenne 2 Leute aus Elze die hier im Forum unterwegs sind, aber die stehen nicht auf der Karte 
Um Elze rum gibt es eigentlich auch nicht viel Interessantes... Gibt um die Marienburg herum einen Trail, im Osterwald sind so 3-4 Stück und natürlich der Külfkamm 
Aber bis jetzt sind dort nur wirklich selten Zweiradfahrer gesichtet worden... hat man mir gesagt


----------



## Bogeyman (14. Juni 2011)

So und bevor ich noch vergesse warum ich eigentlich hier war...
Wer von unseren GoPro Jüngern kann mir noch Tips zum Brustgurt geben? Auf ruppigeren Strecken macht das zuschauen echt kein Spass mehr. Auf dem FR in Willigen ist die Welt noch i.O. aber in Braunlage ist alles nur noch verwackelt. Gibt es noch irgendwelche Tricks außer alles mit dem Körper abzufangen?


----------



## Radler10 (14. Juni 2011)

Willkommen Martin 

Nochmal zum Kettenstrebenschutz, was haltet ihr davon?
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubeho...2/14597.html?c=4&_cid=23_2_1_39_198_-1_14597_

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/kurbeln-innenlager/sks-neopren-kettenstrebenschutz/257508.html

Habs leider verpennt und der Lack ist schon stark angegriffen.


----------



## Ripgid (14. Juni 2011)

ein längs aufgeschnittener und mit 3 kabelbindern fixierter, alter Fahrradschlauch tuts genauso...


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Juni 2011)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> So und bevor ich noch vergesse warum ich eigentlich hier war...
> Wer von unseren GoPro Jüngern kann mir noch Tips zum Brustgurt geben? Auf ruppigeren Strecken macht das zuschauen echt kein Spass mehr. Auf dem FR in Willigen ist die Welt noch i.O. aber in Braunlage ist alles nur noch verwackelt. Gibt es noch irgendwelche Tricks außer alles mit dem Körper abzufangen?



Packt sie an den Helm, ist immer noch die beste Quali, da du viele verwacklungen damit filterst


----------



## rODAHn (14. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> Wie viele waren am Start?



...gefühlte 2000


----------



## RockyFlatline (14. Juni 2011)

okay..also sehr vooooll  unter die 200 zu kommen ist nich schlecht.. mein respect..


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (14. Juni 2011)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Wer von unseren GoPro Jüngern kann mir noch Tips zum Brustgurt geben?



Gurt so fest machen, wie möglich.
Die Kamera an einem so kleinen Hebel befestigen, wie möglich (keine Zwischenstücke benutzen).
Möglichst keine Sachen drunter tragen, die stark rutschen.

Und wenn du zu viel Langeweile hast, kannst du dir aus Kunststoff oder Carbon eine Platte bauen, die eine größere Oberfläche hat, das reduziert das Wackeln auch. IMO steigt damit dann aber auch das Verletzungsrisiko, wenn man sich die Platte irgendwo rein haut.
Die orginalen Bänder gegen welche, die sich nicht dehnen, zu tauschen, soll auch helfen. Ist dann halt recht unbequem.


----------



## RockyFlatline (14. Juni 2011)

also wäre ein alter schlauch oder mantel längs aufgeschnitten kostengünstiger  is zwar nich soo schöön aber funktional  und mit dem Big bike vor der eisdiele auftauchen.. aufjedenfall nur nich mit so nem Lackschadenübersäten Rocky  das muss ja auch toll aussehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. Juni 2011)

Radler10 schrieb:


> Willkommen Martin
> 
> Nochmal zum Kettenstrebenschutz, was haltet ihr davon?
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubeho...2/14597.html?c=4&_cid=23_2_1_39_198_-1_14597_
> ...



Stück Kunstoffrohr aus dem Baumarkt, der Länge nach schlitzen vor/hinten Kabelbinder, fertig.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (14. Juni 2011)

Wenn man das mit dem Schlauch ordentlich macht, sieht das auch vernÃ¼nftig aus. Ich hab ihn einfach am Ventil zerschnitten und dann der LÃ¤nge nach aufgeschnitten und fest rumgewickelt, anschlieÃend vorn und hinten mit schwarzen Kabelbindern befestigt und gut ist. Kostet 2â¬, dauert 10 Minuten und hÃ¤lt wenigstens wirklich was aus.


----------



## RockyFlatline (14. Juni 2011)

juhuu mein votec-katalog ist endlich daaa  jeztz wird erstmal ausgeguckt


----------



## Martin31008 (14. Juni 2011)

Ich bin dann mal auf der Jahns und schaue auf sechs mal beim Elan vorbei


----------



## Harvester (15. Juni 2011)

Ich hab ja mal am Sonntag mir den Himmelberg etwas genauer angesehen. Die Abfahrt macht ja mal echt Laune. Nur der "Uphill" zur Adamishütte zurück war schlecht gewählt.... http://www.gpsies.com/viewTracks.do?fileId=ecmgfpundywkyznh


----------



## RockyFlatline (15. Juni 2011)

hehe heute wirds spannend


----------



## greensen (15. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> hehe heute wirds spannend



nah gehts ums rocky


----------



## RockyFlatline (15. Juni 2011)

ohh jaa  
heute entscheidet sich alles wenn wir uns nicht einig werden können, (wobei ich denke das wir auf einen Nenner kommen werden) schnapp ich mir die kohle und kauf mir gleich cash auf die hand bei votec das v.sx


----------



## instinctless (15. Juni 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Ich hab ja mal am Sonntag mir den Himmelberg etwas genauer angesehen. Die Abfahrt macht ja mal echt Laune. Nur der "Uphill" zur Adamishütte zurück war schlecht gewählt.... http://www.gpsies.com/viewTracks.do?fileId=ecmgfpundywkyznh



hi harvester, deine signatur suckt.
die jungs von nicolai sind auch keine raketenwissenschaftler. letztendlich tun die auch nur rohre zusammen schweissen. so schöne nähte gibts auch anderswo.fakt ist, die machen sich vorab gedanken wie man ein rahmenkit am besten aufbaut. aber dieses "wir sind nicolai und wir machen die schönsten nähte" klingt wie, wir ham den dicksten und längsten pimmel und der rest der welt kann garnix.
bissel hochgestochen. letztendlich kochen die auch nur mit wasser aber gute qualität ists in der tat



btw. meine frau bekommt nun wohl auch nen helius, aber nich wegen dem tollen spruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (15. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> ohh jaa
> heute entscheidet sich alles wenn wir uns nicht einig werden können, (wobei ich denke das wir auf einen Nenner kommen werden) schnapp ich mir die kohle und kauf mir gleich cash auf die hand bei votec das v.sx



was fürn gehampel wegen nem fahrrad


----------



## Zweiradahrer (15. Juni 2011)

@ rockyflatline
lese schon länger interessehalber mit, wie sich das mit deinem rad entwickelt.
du scheinst etwas unentschlossen was du überhaupt für ein rad haben magst.
ein flatline und ein votec v.sx sind nicht unbedingt vergleichbar, oder?
fahr doch einfach mal ein paar probe und entscheide dann was du kaufst, brauchst, haben mußt!?
nen flatline ist geil, wenn du parks und/oder dh-strecken mit shuttle oder lift hast, hier in hi-land doch etwas viel des guten aber ein schönes rad! gebt ich dir recht und hab ich hier in hi auch noch keins gesehen
nen am, enduro oder eventl. ein moderates slopestyle würd dir mehr fun bringen, da vielseitiger.

just my two cents


----------



## Ripgid (15. Juni 2011)

@flo
Na du versauerst wohl langsam im KH. wie sprichst du denn über deinen Hauptsponsor??
Aber das Flatline-gejammer geht mir auch auf den Keks, da geb ich dir recht..


----------



## marsepolani (15. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> ohh jaa
> heute entscheidet sich alles wenn wir uns nicht einig werden können, (wobei ich denke das wir auf einen Nenner kommen werden) schnapp ich mir die kohle und kauf mir gleich cash auf die hand bei votec das v.sx



Falls du mal ein VSX probefahren  oder mehr darüber erfahren  möchtest, melde dich, da ich eins besitze.

Bis bald im Wald 

Marsepolani


----------



## RockyFlatline (15. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> was fürn gehampel wegen nem fahrrad



tja man sucht sich halt den schweren weg  kann ich ja jetzt auch nich ändern.. Zweiradahrer jaa das flatline ist schon gekauft hab nur nenn bissel gezappel mit dem Händler.. und da ich weis das das ding 22 kilo wiegt aber ich es besitmmt nich mehr rausrücke kauf ich mir zum nächsten jahr was leichteres, Zwecks V.SX aber naguuut dann hält das jammernde flatline halt die beine still..


----------



## instinctless (15. Juni 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @flo
> Na du versauerst wohl langsam im KH. wie sprichst du denn über deinen Hauptsponsor??
> Aber das Flatline-gejammer geht mir auch auf den Keks, da geb ich dir recht..



ich rede doch niemanden. schlecht, ich mag nur keine überheblichkeit. das was die bauen hat hand und fuss, das sagte ich ja schon, aber ich behaupte ja von mir auch nicht das ich der geilste bin nur weil ich ne exquisite bikesammlung besitze. ist vielleicht damit nicht direkt zu vergleichen aber ich denke du weisst worauf ich abziele.

imho sollte es produzent hochwertiger ware nicht nötig haben damit rumzuprahlen. das ist totale kinderkacke.
andere hersteller tun das meines wissen auch nicht, volllkommen egal ob es nun um fahrradrahmen oder oder sonst irgendwas geht.
qualität spricht für sich selbst da braucht sich nicht extra mit zu brüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (15. Juni 2011)

Wo prahlt denn der Hersteller mit seinem Produkt? Schon mal daran gedacht, das es Ironie sein könnte das ich den Ausspruch eines "Jüngers" zitiere? Vielleicht ist es aber auch genau meine Einstellung. Könnte auch sein das ich nunmal diese Rahmen oder diese Firma im allgemeinen besser finde als jeden im Ausland am Fliessband hergestellten und das Gleiche kostenen 08/15 Rahmen. Du kannst mir auch 10 Ferrari auf den Hof stellen und trotzdem finde ich Porsche besser. Und du kannst mir auch 10 Carbonrahmen schenken und trotzdem finde ich das Carbon "suckt"......


----------



## Martin31008 (15. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht vergesst ihr dabei worum es beim Mountainbiken eigentlich geht...

Schon mal nen Golf1 Cabrio gefahren und festgestellt das man Fahrspass auch ohne Servolenkung, Klimaanlage und Airbags haben kann?

Je mehr ich lese um so mehr habe ich den Eindruck, es geht um Materialschlacht.


----------



## lammy13 (15. Juni 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Vielleicht vergesst ihr dabei worum es beim Mountainbiken eigentlich geht...
> 
> Schon mal nen Golf1 Cabrio gefahren und festgestellt das man Fahrspass auch ohne Servolenkung, Klimaanlage und Airbags haben kann?
> 
> Je mehr ich lese um so mehr habe ich den Eindruck, es geht um Materialschlacht.



Es gibt ja auch Kinder oder Erwachsene die sogar mit nem McKenzie Spaß haben können, auch wenn andere es ihnen schlecht reden. Manchen Leuten geht es, denke ich , nicht immer nur um die besten Teile oder so was. Sie wollen einfach nur Spaß haben.... 
_
Hat irgendwer von euch ne Ahnung, wo es günstig Pop-Loc Hebel gibt.?

Liebe Grüße.


----------



## instinctless (15. Juni 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Wo prahlt denn der Hersteller mit seinem Produkt? Schon mal daran gedacht, das es Ironie sein könnte das ich den Ausspruch eines "Jüngers" zitiere? Vielleicht ist es aber auch genau meine Einstellung. Könnte auch sein das ich nunmal diese Rahmen oder diese Firma im allgemeinen besser finde als jeden im Ausland am Fliessband hergestellten und das Gleiche kostenen 08/15 Rahmen. Du kannst mir auch 10 Ferrari auf den Hof stellen und trotzdem finde ich Porsche besser. Und du kannst mir auch 10 Carbonrahmen schenken und trotzdem finde ich das Carbon "suckt"......



ich geb dir ja recht, ich wollte dich auch nicht persönlich angreifen. wenn du dich mit so nem albernen spruch identifizieren kannst ist das deine sache und dein gutes recht.


----------



## instinctless (15. Juni 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Vielleicht vergesst ihr dabei worum es beim Mountainbiken eigentlich geht...
> 
> Schon mal nen Golf1 Cabrio gefahren und festgestellt das man Fahrspass auch ohne Servolenkung, Klimaanlage und Airbags haben kann?
> 
> Je mehr ich lese um so mehr habe ich den Eindruck, es geht um Materialschlacht.



also mir gehts hier nicht um material sondern darum das ich diesen spruch einfach daneben finde. spielt keine rolle ob der nun von "N" oder commencal.intense oder sonst wem kommt


----------



## bauernman (15. Juni 2011)

@lammy du hast damit ja erfahrung


----------



## oxysept (15. Juni 2011)

... and now to something completely different ... 

Würde mich über Trail-Tipps zu den "Niederen Bergen" (nördlich von Lamspringe) freuen. Gerne auch per PN.
Ach so: Die Tour(en) im Netz unter gps-tour.info (Umrundung) habe ich gefunden. Geht mir mehr im Wege/Trails im Wald, weniger am Waldrand.


----------



## superson1c (15. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> also mir gehts hier nicht um material sondern darum das ich diesen spruch einfach daneben finde. spielt keine rolle ob der nun von "N" oder commencal.intense oder sonst wem kommt



da hast du vollkommen recht. ich bin von meinem nico auch überzeugt, aber einer der hauptgründe war, dass das rad hier aus der region kommt und ich mir vorher die leute, die fertigung und mein rad fast während des kompletten fertigungsprozesses anschauen konnte. sowas wollte ich nutzen, wenn ich auf grund der nähe die möglichkeit dazu habe und von der arbeit und dem produkt angetan bin.

aber: es gibt viele sehr gute räder am markt und solche "andeutungsweise" überheblichkeit führt eben zu solchen liteville vs. nicolai, yeti vs. santa cruz usw. auseinandersetzungen, wo sich leute nicht auf's fell kucken können (auch wenn's nur online im forum ist) weil der andere die "falsche" marke gut- oder schlechtredet.

ist auch nicht nix persönliches, aber grad derjenige, der da zitiert wird, tritt manchmal recht extrem in dieser beziehung auf


----------



## rODAHn (16. Juni 2011)

superson1c schrieb:


> da hast du vollkommen recht. ich bin von meinem nico auch überzeugt, aber einer der hauptgründe war, dass das rad hier aus der region kommt und ich mir vorher die leute, die fertigung und mein rad fast während des kompletten fertigungsprozesses anschauen konnte. sowas wollte ich nutzen, wenn ich auf grund der nähe die möglichkeit dazu habe und von der arbeit und dem produkt angetan bin.
> 
> aber: es gibt viele sehr gute räder am markt und solche "andeutungsweise" überheblichkeit führt eben zu solchen liteville vs. nicolai, yeti vs. santa cruz usw. auseinandersetzungen, wo sich leute nicht auf's fell kucken können (auch wenn's nur online im forum ist) weil der andere die "falsche" marke gut- oder schlechtredet.
> 
> ist auch nicht nix persönliches, aber grad derjenige, der da zitiert wird, tritt manchmal recht extrem in dieser beziehung auf



Dein Bike ist aber sehr schön geworden! 

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## superson1c (16. Juni 2011)

Danke 

Hab nochmal ein aktualisiertes Foto hochgeladen (nun mit anderem Sattel und Reverb). Jetzt fehlen nur noch die KeFü und der Bash von kuka und dann soll's das erstmal gewesen sein.
Ne anständige Gabel vielleicht noch irgendwann, aber da weiß ich noch nicht.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingel83 (16. Juni 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> ... and now to something completely different ...
> 
> Würde mich über Trail-Tipps zu den "Niederen Bergen" (nördlich von Lamspringe) freuen. Gerne auch per PN.
> Ach so: Die Tour(en) im Netz unter gps-tour.info (Umrundung) habe ich gefunden. Geht mir mehr im Wege/Trails im Wald, weniger am Waldrand.



Moin !

Ich glaube, da sieht es leider eher mau aus. Ich komme ursprünglich aus der ecke und war auch schon des öfteren mal in dem Wald auf der suche nach trails unterwegs, bisher leider ohne erfolg. Bist du den trail am waldrand zwischen graste und netze mal gefahren? Der ist ganz nett.

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob in der openstreetmap alle wege eingezeichnet sind. 

Meld dich mal, wenn du was gefunden hast. @


----------



## superson1c (16. Juni 2011)

Komme ursprünglich (oder eher zwischenzeitlich) auch mal aus der Ecke. Da gibt's leider wenig bis gar nix. Einmal der angesprochene Trail am Wald (kann man schon vom Sportplatz in Lamspringe starten) und sonst eigentlich nur Waldautobahn.


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Juni 2011)

@tisch: Samstag wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich um 7:15 bei dir.
@umleitung: haste sich angemeldet oder nicht?

noch wer lust mit zum Bautag in Braunlage zu kommen, 1-2 Leute könnten noch mitfahren.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (16. Juni 2011)

Kann leider nicht mit, fahre morgen nach Berlin. Eigentlich war geplant, dass wir morgen Abend dann zurück fahren, kommen jetzt aber doch erst Samstag wieder. Schade eigentlich.. ^.^


----------



## greensen (16. Juni 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @tisch: Samstag wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich um 7:15 bei dir.
> @umleitung: haste sich angemeldet oder nicht?
> 
> noch wer lust mit zum Bautag in Braunlage zu kommen, 1-2 Leute könnten noch mitfahren.[/QUO                                                                         schade samstag keine zeit aber fahrt ja anscheind oft zum bautag nach braunlage nächstes mal aber gerne  und lift gibts dann umsonst ???


----------



## tisch (16. Juni 2011)

ok. will ich mal das gute wetter bestellen 
soll ja am we regnen?

MfG Timo


----------



## RockyFlatline (16. Juni 2011)

regnet doch jetzt schon   
hab doch die volle rutsche erwischt als ich nachhause geradelt bin von hildesheim.. -.-


----------



## trixter78 (16. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> regnet doch jetzt schon
> hab doch die volle rutsche erwischt als ich nachhause geradelt bin von hildesheim.. -.-



Bedeutet das, dass Du das Flatline jetzt endlich hast und uns weitere Diskussionen dazu erspart bleiben?


----------



## greensen (16. Juni 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Bedeutet das, dass Du das Flatline jetzt endlich hast und uns weitere Diskussionen dazu erspart bleiben?



na dass glaub ich nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (16. Juni 2011)

japp .. das mit den disskusionen überleg ich mir noch mal..   doch die bleibn weg, vorfreude ist gesättigt


----------



## trixter78 (16. Juni 2011)

Na dann mal Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike


----------



## greensen (16. Juni 2011)

@RockyFlatline wenn ich dier mal dier mal den galgenberg oder allgemein mal trials zeigen sool dann sag bescheid !


----------



## RockyFlatline (16. Juni 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> @RockyFlatline wenn ich dier mal dier mal den galgenberg oder allgemein mal trials zeigen sool dann sag bescheid !



alles klaa  werde ich in kürze drauf zurück greifen danke


----------



## RockyFlatline (16. Juni 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Na dann mal Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike



danke.. mal sehn vllt is das wetter nächste woch schön und ich mach nenn paar pics  mein album füllen


----------



## oxysept (16. Juni 2011)

tingel83 schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Ich glaube, da sieht es leider eher mau aus. Ich komme ursprünglich aus der ecke und war auch schon des öfteren mal in dem Wald auf der suche nach trails unterwegs, bisher leider ohne erfolg. Bist du den trail am waldrand zwischen graste und netze mal gefahren? Der ist ganz nett.
> Ich weiß auch nicht, ob in der openstreetmap alle wege eingezeichnet sind.
> Meld dich mal, wenn du was gefunden hast. @



Das hört sich ja nicht so gut an .
Die Tour am WE wird mich das erste Mal in die Ecke dort führen. 
Von Alfeld aus sind das ohne große Umwege zu fahren hin und zurück halt um die 60 km. War mir bislang die weite Anreise nicht wert.

Der von Dir vorgeschlagene Waldrandtrail zwischen Graste und Netze ist glaube ich auch mit bei meiner geplanten Runde mit dabei. 
(Die Route durch die Niederen Berge ist im Anhang.)
Mal schauen wie die Wege da so sind. Ich berichte anschließend und mache unterwegs ein paar Handybilder.


@ RockyFlatine: Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad. Da geht jetzt bestimmt ein Aufstöhnen vor lauter Erleichterung durchs Forum .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (16. Juni 2011)

@Timo

hast du lust am sonntag mal ein wenig den spot am galgenberg anschauen? 
muss ja irgendwie da weitermachen wo ich letztens gestürtzt bin... bin einfach zu langsam an der einen stelle -.-

greetz timo


----------



## RockyFlatline (16. Juni 2011)

Sonntag hab ich ne Feier muss leider ausschenken.. nächstes we is garantiert platz..


----------



## greensen (16. Juni 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> @Timo
> 
> hast du lust am sonntag mal ein wenig den spot am galgenberg anschauen?
> muss ja irgendwie da weitermachen wo ich letztens gestürtzt bin... bin einfach zu langsam an der einen stelle -.-
> ...



hy an welcher stelle den?


----------



## RockyFlatline (16. Juni 2011)

Ein aufstöhnen?   tschuldigung  das anstrengen thema is ja vorbei


----------



## tisch (16. Juni 2011)

der untere teil des spots nach dem breiten weg oder was das ist am waldrand die passage mit dem linksanlieger und danach das winziege stück bergauf. im anlieger zu langsam das stück bergauf muss ich noch irgendwie versuchen wegzudrücken damit ich dann flott in die rechts komme. der rest daach geht wieder wie nen stück butter inner pfanne


----------



## greensen (16. Juni 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> der untere teil des spots nach dem breiten weg oder was das ist am waldrand die passage mit dem linksanlieger und danach das winziege stück bergauf. im anlieger zu langsam das stück bergauf muss ich noch irgendwie versuchen wegzudrücken damit ich dann flott in die rechts komme. der rest daach geht wieder wie nen stück butter inner pfanne



ich finde denn anliger da müste mann mal wieder schik machen ,wenn ich da mit viel speed runner komme bremse ich da immer heftick ab oder lass mich so rein fallen !würde auch auf jedenfall mitmachen zu erneuern !


----------



## RockyFlatline (16. Juni 2011)

nehmt ihr da nenn klappspaten mit in den wald ? oder wie erneuert ihr das alles?


----------



## OrdenKubus (16. Juni 2011)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooo Gipsschiene seit gestern endlich wieder runter.... ist schon nen Erlebnis nach drei Wochen mal wieder ohne Plastiktüte über den Arm zu duschen! 
Bewegung kommt auch so langsam wieder ins Handgelenk rein, schon fleissig am trainieren.
Jetzt nur noch auf den neuen Helm warten und dann erstmal kleine "Gehversuche" starten.
Hab mich für nen Alpina Mythos entschieden, die Fullface halte ich, trotz face plant, auf meinen Hardtail für unpassend.
Also wer Lust hat mit nen Unglücksraben, die Tage, ne kleine CC Einsteigerrunde zu fahren, kann sich gerne melden! 

so long....

P.S.: @RockyFlatline: viel Spass mit dem Bike


----------



## greensen (16. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> nehmt ihr da nenn klappspaten mit in den wald ? oder wie erneuert ihr das alles?



also ich hab eigendlich immer ne säge und ein kalpspaten dabei  nur meiner is gard kaput aber säge is immer drin


----------



## RockyFlatline (16. Juni 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> also ich hab eigendlich immer ne säge und ein kalpspaten dabei  nur meiner is gard kaput aber säge is immer drin



 AHAHHHHAA ich krach mich weg  im ernst ? schleppste das im rucksack mit dir rum?  macht das jeder soo ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greensen (16. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> AHAHHHHAA ich krach mich weg  im ernst ? schleppste das im rucksack mit dir rum?  macht das jeder soo ?



na also zimlich leicht und dafür muss einfach platz sein denn der trial is nie perfeckt ich denke nich jeder so aber oben aner a7 der neue kikertrial von mier und nen kumpek gebaut da haben war 2 schufeln versteckt im walld !


----------



## RockyFlatline (16. Juni 2011)

pfiffig pfiffig das werkzeug gleich vor ort.. keine schlechte idee..gibt es ständig was zutun an den trails? wird hier eig auch viel zerstört hört man ja die kurriosesten geschichten... mit nagelbrettern, und gespannte Drähte,verwüstet trails -.-


----------



## greensen (16. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> pfiffig pfiffig das werkzeug gleich vor ort.. keine schlechte idee..gibt es ständig was zutun an den trails? wird hier eig auch viel zerstört hört man ja die kurriosesten geschichten... mit nagelbrettern, und gespannte Drähte,verwüstet trails -.-



auf denn a7 kiker trial wurde in letzter zeit vieles zerstört     aber wieder heile gemach und würd immer weiter gebaut biss fast perfeckt aber so nen trial macht auch viel arbeit!


----------



## RockyFlatline (16. Juni 2011)

jaa gut das kann ich mir vorstelln... aber da werden sich ja viele biker dran beteildigen oder ? ich mien fährt ja auch jeder drauf und will in zukunft bestimmt auch jeder weiter drauf fahren. kann man die leute die sowas zerstören ungefähr einschätzen von alter? ich kann mir vorstelln das etwas ältere menschen die gern spazieren gehn und noch vom ganz alten eisen sind, was dagegen habn.. wobei jaa..  ich denke da werde auch jüngere mit bei sein.. ich frage mich nur was sie für gründe habn??


----------



## Martin31008 (16. Juni 2011)

Wenn ihr demnächst am Galgenberg mal fahrt würd ich auch gerne mal dabei sein. Mal schauen wie weit ich komme 
Ihr braucht ja keine Rücksicht zu nehmen...


----------



## RockyFlatline (16. Juni 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr demnächst am Galgenberg mal fahrt würd ich auch gerne mal dabei sein. Mal schauen wie weit ich komme
> Ihr braucht ja keine Rücksicht zu nehmen...



Rücksicht in wie fern?


----------



## greensen (16. Juni 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr demnächst am Galgenberg mal fahrt würd ich auch gerne mal dabei sein. Mal schauen wie weit ich komme
> Ihr braucht ja keine Rücksicht zu nehmen...



gerne kannnste mal mittkome


----------



## Ripgid (16. Juni 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr demnächst am Galgenberg mal fahrt würd ich auch gerne mal dabei sein. Mal schauen wie weit ich komme
> Ihr braucht ja keine Rücksicht zu nehmen...



das muss ich mir anschauen


----------



## tisch (16. Juni 2011)

also das geht immer nur rauf schieben, runter"rollen", rauf schieben, und wieder runter, und immer so weiter auf einer relativ kurzen strecke.  oder die gleichen 20 meter gefühlte 100 mal hintereinander fahren, und belabern ob man nun nen cm weiter rechts oder links fahren soll  
ich glaube für tourenorientierte ist das zu wenig strecke am stück^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. Juni 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> Soooooooooooooooooooooooo Gipsschiene seit gestern endlich wieder runter.... ist schon nen Erlebnis nach drei Wochen mal wieder ohne Plastiktüte über den Arm zu duschen!
> Bewegung kommt auch so langsam wieder ins Handgelenk rein, schon fleissig am trainieren.
> Jetzt nur noch auf den neuen Helm warten und dann erstmal kleine "Gehversuche" starten.
> Hab mich für nen Alpina Mythos entschieden, die Fullface halte ich, trotz face plant, auf meinen Hardtail für unpassend.
> ...



klingt gut und geht ja erfreulich fix


----------



## fahrradheini (16. Juni 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr demnächst am Galgenberg mal fahrt würd ich auch gerne mal dabei sein. Mal schauen wie weit ich komme
> Ihr braucht ja keine Rücksicht zu nehmen...



hey hey hey .... noch bin ich hier der langsamste  ... also du wirst weiter kommen als der letzte(das bin immer ich)


----------



## fahrradheini (16. Juni 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> klingt gut und geht ja erfreulich fix



der instinctless ist auch schon wieder zuhause. und das 6 tage nach nem rücken verschrauben. schon erstaunlich find ich


----------



## OrdenKubus (16. Juni 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> klingt gut und geht ja erfreulich fix


Bin auch froh mit nen blauen Auge davon gekommen zu sein^^
Bewegung is noch arg eingeschränkt, aber das kenne ich von früheren Handgelenk OP´s und legt sich, mit Bewegung recht schnell... (hoffe ich) 



fahrradheini schrieb:


> der instinctless ist auch schon wieder zuhause. und das 6 tage nach nem rücken verschrauben. schon erstaunlich find ich


Gut zu wissen.... wollte morgen nochmal vorbeischauen, aber hat sich dann wohl erledigt.


----------



## tingel83 (17. Juni 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja nicht so gut an .
> Die Tour am WE wird mich das erste Mal in die Ecke dort führen.
> Von Alfeld aus sind das ohne große Umwege zu fahren hin und zurück halt um die 60 km. War mir bislang die weite Anreise nicht wert.
> 
> ...



Moin!

Jau, der Waldrandtrail ist dabei, ich habe ihn im Anhang mal markiert.

Aber wenn ich es richtig erkenne, fährst du ihn auf deiner Route bergauf. Bergab geht es von Süden nach Norden, also von Graste nach Netze.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Juni 2011)

@greensen, du bekomsmt nur nen 10er ticket wenn du acuh am Bautag da warst, sosnt musste zechen.

@timo tisch: nimm ne regenjacke mit dann passt das schon, hast ja den neuen DH Abschnitt gesehen verläuft ja so oder so mehr im Wald.

@timo: Glückwunsch zum Bike, da hat der Nachdruck ja ausgereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. Juni 2011)

Wie ist der StüP/Osterberg fahrbar; Kammweg? + Randweg im Gebüsch?
Leider sägt der hervorragendeTrailpfleger jetzt weiter westlich


----------



## oxysept (17. Juni 2011)

tingel83 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Jau, der Waldrandtrail ist dabei, ich habe ihn im Anhang mal markiert.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis.
--> Fahre die Runde um die niederen Berge dann wohl besser im Uhrzeigersinn.
Wenn die Wettervorhersage stimmt wird es aber voraussichtlich erst in der nächsten Woche klappen ... 16 Grad, Regen und starker Wind am Sonntag möchte ich mir nicht antun.
Vielleicht ist dann ja auch trixter78 mit dabei.


----------



## Martin31008 (17. Juni 2011)

Hat denn nicht mal jemand Lust mit auf dem Külf in Eime zu fahren?
Momentan scheint die Sonne


----------



## instinctless (17. Juni 2011)

jo bin wieder daheim,vorerst.
liegt aber noch ne schulter op an. termin gibts heut oder morgen.dann erstmal krankengymnastik während der stabilisierungsphase.danach reha oder kur.


----------



## trixter78 (17. Juni 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Hat denn nicht mal jemand Lust mit auf dem Külf in Eime zu fahren?
> Momentan scheint die Sonne



Den Külf-Trail fahr ich ab und zu, eigentlich immer von Norden nach Süden.
War vor ca. einer Woche mal wieder da. Der wuchert schon wieder ganz schön zu. Heute muss ich allerdings noch etwas arbeiten


----------



## oxysept (17. Juni 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Hat denn nicht mal jemand Lust mit auf dem Külf in Eime zu fahren?
> Momentan scheint die Sonne



Lust hätte ich bei dem Wetter schon, nur leider keine Zeit. 
Die Masterarbeit geht vor.
Demnächst wird es aber bestimmt mal passen.


----------



## bauernman (17. Juni 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> Soooooooooooooooooooooooo Gipsschiene seit gestern endlich wieder runter.... ist schon nen Erlebnis nach drei Wochen mal wieder ohne Plastiktüte über den Arm zu duschen!
> Bewegung kommt auch so langsam wieder ins Handgelenk rein, schon fleissig am trainieren.
> Jetzt nur noch auf den neuen Helm warten und dann erstmal kleine "Gehversuche" starten.
> Hab mich für nen Alpina Mythos entschieden, die Fullface halte ich, trotz face plant, auf meinen Hardtail für unpassend.
> ...


hey das freut mich ja wieder das man dich im Wald auch bald wieder begegnen kann muss mich auch mal wieder richtig aufs Bike schwingen schon seit knapp 2 Wochen nicht mehr richtig gefahren..naja das war dann wohl meine kleine Sommerpause wenn du Lust hast können wir zum Einstieg mal weider bisschen rum cruisen

@Greensen Galgenberg nächstes Wochenende wäre ich auch wohl mal dabei wieder 

@lammy13 wie sieht es bei dir aus mit deiner neuen Dart3??

@bauernfreak schon echt lang nix mehr von einander gehört hab vohin probiert dich anzurufen bist du abgetaucht oder was??wärst du auch mal wieder dabei??
mfg bauernman


----------



## enemy111 (17. Juni 2011)

die nächsten tage klopft DHL an meiner Haustür... mit einem ziemlich großen Paket aus der USA..  ..


----------



## tisch (17. Juni 2011)

na haste dir schon nen vorrat davon 
--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/780049 <-- angelegt?


----------



## bauernman (17. Juni 2011)

@Ordenkubus du wolltest doch wehn im Krankenhaus besuchen..es gibt jetzt wieder jemanden und zwar lammy13 er hat mnich vohin angerufen und meinte das er sich auf dem Steinbergtrail gepackt hat kann sich an nichts mehr erinnern hat wohl seinen Angaben nach ne Gehirneschütterung und und ne Schürfwunde am Auge aber er ist morgen Nachmittag wohl schon wieder draußen
mfg bauernman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (17. Juni 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> @Ordenkubus du wolltest doch wehn im Krankenhaus besuchen..es gibt jetzt wieder jemanden und zwar lammy13 er hat mnich vohin angerufen und meinte das er sich auf dem Steinbergtrail gepackt hat kann sich an nichts mehr erinnern hat wohl seinen Angaben nach ne Gehirneschütterung und und ne Schürfwunde am Auge aber er ist morgen Nachmittag wohl schon wieder draußen
> mfg bauernman



ayy caramba ..


----------



## RockyFlatline (17. Juni 2011)

ich war heute in diekholzen... am pfadfindergelände schauts doch garnich so schlecht aus mit bergen und hügeln...


----------



## bauernman (17. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> ich war heute in diekholzen... am pfadfindergelände schauts doch garnich so schlecht aus mit bergen und hügeln...


ja oberhalb der ICEstrecke kann man echt gut biken aber da fehlen noch ein paar kicker aber mal sehen ob sich danoch was machen lässt und ansonsten im Südwald kann man auch gut dort biken naja Pfadfinderheim is ja fast Südwald


----------



## RockyFlatline (17. Juni 2011)

das sah echt hübsch aus da, auch auf dem Gelände von dem Pfadfindern.. war recht cool ich glaube ich hab was woch mich das erstemal austoben werde zu nächster woche oder soo


----------



## bauernman (17. Juni 2011)

joa schon ganz nice dort aber Steinbergtrail ist besser


----------



## RockyFlatline (17. Juni 2011)

naja gut den kenn ich noch nich :-[


----------



## OrdenKubus (17. Juni 2011)

@bauermann: so geil bin ich auch nicht auf KH-Besuche!!! 
...aber auf jeden Fall gute Besserung von mir!!!


----------



## greensen (17. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> naja gut den kenn ich noch nich :-[



am besten für dein bie´ke is aber gelberturm aber haste denn jedzt schon helm u.s.w.?


----------



## RockyFlatline (17. Juni 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> am besten für dein bie´ke is aber gelberturm aber haste denn jedzt schon helm u.s.w.?



nein der kommt am 30. an land.. ich möchte mich in der zeit nenn bissel gesittet irgendwo rumtreibn und ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greensen (17. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> nein der kommt am 30. an land.. ich möchte mich in der zeit nenn bissel gesittet irgendwo rumtreibn und ausprobieren



ja dass soltest du ach auf jeden fall ohne helm !


----------



## RockyFlatline (17. Juni 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> ja dass soltest du ach auf jeden fall ohne helm !



ohne helm kommen mir größere aktionen ich in die tüte..  hab noch mehr vor als gleich beim ersten kicker einzuschlagen und dann wirds zappen duster


----------



## bauernman (17. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> ohne helm kommen mir größere aktionen ich in die tüte..  hab noch mehr vor als gleich beim ersten kicker einzuschlagen und dann wirds zappen duster


ja das ist auch besser so kannst ja mal Ordenkubus oder lammy13 fragen wie gut es war das die bei den Stürzen nen Helm auf hatten


----------



## RockyFlatline (17. Juni 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> ja das ist auch besser so kannst ja mal Ordenkubus oder lammy13 fragen wie gut es war das die bei den Stürzen nen Helm auf hatten



Ich werde mir erstmal ein nich soo teuren fullface kaufen, da ich ihn ja so oder so beschädigen werde...  nenn besseren werde ich mir dann mal irgendwann kaufen, ich hab einen tollen von Monster entdeckt aber der ist zuschade fürn anfang und zu teuer...


----------



## tisch (17. Juni 2011)

richtig so.
sonst schon weiteres? protektorenjacke, knie-schienbeinschoner, handschuhe und schon ne brille ausfindig gemacht?
nen paar sachen könnte ich dir da schon empfeheln.


----------



## RockyFlatline (17. Juni 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> richtig so.
> sonst schon weiteres? protektorenjacke, knie-schienbeinschoner, handschuhe und schon ne brille ausfindig gemacht?
> nen paar sachen könnte ich dir da schon empfeheln.



ich hab noch nichts spezielles, schon mal so durchs programm gezappt aber nich wirklich was gefunden sehr viel auswahl.  schlag mal was vor ... O NEAL und 661 mit diesen d3o schaum habn mich technisch überzeugt aber ich denke ich werde doch erstmal zur billigeren hartschale greifen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (17. Juni 2011)

joa was ich so vorschlagen kann wo ich 
-knie-schienbeinschonertechnisch überzeugt bin sind die ixs Knie-Schienbeinschoner Rinderknecht Signatur Series, 
-handschuhmäßig schwöre ich extrem auf die Troy Lee Desings  GP Glove da gut sitzend und mmn. genug schutz , 
-bei den brillen hats mir nun die oakley proven mx sehr angetan, wo aber auch ander wohl nicht schlecht sind und es eher geschmackssache ist,
-und bei den protektorenjacken kann dir glaube unser lieber guter frorider ben am meisten sagen, da er da ja im moment doch ausgiebig ausprobiert. was ich jedoch so mitbekommen habe soll da die isx assult nicht schlecht sein soll.

btw was fürn helm haste für dich entdeckt? selbst ich habe mir jetzt nen relativ günstiegen bestellt da so ein 300 euro tld d3 carbon bei mir kein sinn macht. auch ich stürze noch zu oft dafür


----------



## enemy111 (17. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> naja gut den kenn ich noch nich :-[



lohnt sich auch nicht mit einem schweren DHler,.. sehr wenig Gefälle nur.
bist du eigentlich neu im forum?


----------



## RockyFlatline (17. Juni 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> lohnt sich auch nicht mit einem schweren DHler,.. sehr wenig Gefälle nur.
> bist du eigentlich neu im forum?



jaa  so ziemlich frisch bin ich hier noch achjaa es werden sich schon noch strecken finden


----------



## enemy111 (17. Juni 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> na haste dir schon nen vorrat davon
> --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/780049 <-- angelegt?




haha.... nein. ich habe auch nicht vor, so etwas zu kaufen.


----------



## tisch (17. Juni 2011)

mach hin dass es fertig wird ud dann mal ne runde zusammen fahren gehen mit daniel und timo und wer sich noch so findet   

edit: am besten dann willingen


----------



## RockyFlatline (17. Juni 2011)

Bin quasi "Quereinsteiger". mit 20 is der hase denke noch nicht geschossen


----------



## RockyFlatline (17. Juni 2011)

also helme hab ich schon ein paar tolle gefunden

http://www.bike-infection.de/de/Helme/Fullface/311-Helmet-BOLT-black/white-L-59/60cm 

sowas fürn anfang finde ich okay...

und das wäre halt den den ich mir kaufen würden wenn ich fahrtechnisch sicherer bin
http://www.bike-infection.de/de/Helme/Fullface/ONeal-Ricky-Dietrich-Replica-811-Monster-Helmet

Protectorenmäßig:
http://www.bike-infection.de/de/Pro.../ONeal-Hellraiser-Protector-Jacket-white/gold
das wäre die weste

http://www.bike-infection.de/de/Pro.../Schienbeinprotektor-Signature-Series-schwarz
das ist für die beine

Handschuhe,Brille ect hab ich noch nichts gefunden..


----------



## tisch (18. Juni 2011)

joa ...
also zu den schienbeinschonern kann ich echt nur gutes sagen. die meinung kann auch ripgid wohl bestätiegen. sind doch sehr angenehm zu tragen.
jacke bin ich der meinung soll auch nicht die schlechteste sein was so erzählt wird. 

habe mir jetzt den oneal airtech bestellt gehabt da ich eher nen freund von etwas kantiegeren desings bin. 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...AT-1-Fullface-Helm-2011-weiss-rot::24951.html
will mal hoffen, dass die brille farblich so dazu passt wie ich es mir vorstelle
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/915455

achja... worauf man beim helmkauf eigentlich immer achten sollte sind herrausnehmbare und waschbare polster. kommt einem doch sehr entgegen wenn es im sommer warm wird. ist einfach nicht so der brenner wenn man mit einem helm rumfährt und halb tot umfällt bei dem geruch


----------



## RockyFlatline (18. Juni 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> joa ...
> also zu den schienbeinschonern kann ich echt nur gutes sagen. die meinung kann auch ripgid wohl bestätiegen. sind doch sehr angenehm zu tragen.
> jacke bin ich der meinung soll auch nicht die schlechteste sein was so erzählt wird.
> 
> ...



ich mags eher Motocrossmäßig dh. etwas runder und die öffnung vom helm vorn nich so weit offen, sondern eher weiter zu wie bei dem Monster.. bei deinem is die nämlich so weit offen, is nich soo mein fall.

Jersey? habt ihr sowas? und Shorts ?


----------



## tisch (18. Juni 2011)

shorts? platzangst! 
gibt aber auch noch anderes was genausogut ist^^ 
und jersey... was dir gefällt... gibt glaube keine großen unterschiede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (18. Juni 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> shorts? platzangst!
> gibt aber auch noch anderes was genausogut ist^^
> und jersey... was dir gefällt... gibt glaube keine großen unterschiede



naja gut kosten ja jetzt auch nich soo viel die jerseys.. hmm das optische sollte schon passen...


----------



## fahrradheini (18. Juni 2011)

ich hab nen o neal fury rl helm ... kost nen hunni passt gut is nen fullface und futter geht auch raus..... und zudem hat das ding noch nen sehr geilen verschluss.


----------



## RockyFlatline (18. Juni 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> ich hab nen o neal fury rl helm ... kost nen hunni passt gut is nen fullface und futter geht auch raus..... und zudem hat das ding noch nen sehr geilen verschluss.



wisoo? in wie fern is der verschluss gut ?


----------



## instinctless (18. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> ich hab noch nichts spezielles, schon mal so durchs programm gezappt aber nich wirklich was gefunden sehr viel auswahl.  schlag mal was vor ... O NEAL und 661 mit diesen d3o schaum habn mich technisch überzeugt aber ich denke ich werde doch erstmal zur billigeren hartschale greifen..



prinzipiell kann ich protektorentechnisch alles von ixs empfehlen. gute passform guter schutz bei minimaler bewegungseinschränkung


----------



## RockyFlatline (18. Juni 2011)

es gibt eien so risige auswahl.. und die preise sind teilweise von gut böse.. ich werde erstmal denke ich zur mittleren preiskategeorie grefen kann ich eig nichs falsch machen... 
das einzigste sind HANDSCHUHE!!! ahh!! das finde ich NICHTS..


----------



## fahrradheini (18. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> wisoo? in wie fern is der verschluss gut ?



ja der verschluss ist gut ... "fid lock" heisst das  is nen magnetverschluss quasi. ist doof zu erklären... google einfach mal nach "fid lock"


----------



## marsepolani (18. Juni 2011)

HI,

hier mal mein neues Radel!  Wiegt 16,2 KG und fährt sich recht nett.

Bis bald im Park 

marsepolani


----------



## enemy111 (18. Juni 2011)

marsepolani schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> hier mal mein neues Radel!  Wiegt 16,2 KG und fährt sich recht nett.
> 
> ...




Hey Dirk.
Optisch schon mal dem alten um Meilen vorraus! Technisch kann ich nichts zu sagen, werde aber bestimmt mal meinen Po auf deinen Sattel schmeißen dürfen. Sollte DHL EXPRESS auch sonntags liefern, kommt das Ami-Monster morgen an  Guck mal auf Facebook, hab dir nen Roman geschrieben


----------



## RockyFlatline (18. Juni 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Hey Dirk.
> Optisch schon mal dem alten um Meilen vorraus! Technisch kann ich nichts zu sagen, werde aber bestimmt mal meinen Po auf deinen Sattel schmeißen dürfen. Sollte DHL EXPRESS auch sonntags liefern, kommt das Ami-Monster morgen an  Guck mal auf Facebook, hab dir nen Roman geschrieben



was bekommst du für ein bike enemy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (19. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> was bekommst du für ein bike enemy?



wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab so ne bunte colabüchse xD


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Juni 2011)

IXs kann ich nur empfehlen, Protektorenmäßig, obwohl mein zweit Jacket jetzt nen Poc wird, da dort der Rücken den höchsten Motorrad Standard an Schutz hat.
Helm kann ich dir nen IXS Phobus empfehlen, kostet 80eur und passt super.
Wenn du Interesse oder Beratung brauchst schreib mich an oder komm vorbei, bin ja IXS Händler.

@instincles: Gestern hab ich Live wieder nen Crash in braunlage gesehen der noch Schlimmer war als deiner.
Ein 40 Jähriger Familien Vater ist am Roadgab auf dem Freeride mehr oder weniger abgestürzt. mit dem vorderrad zuerst runter gerollt, direkt auf dem Kopf geflogen und lang liegen geblieben. Haben sofort Este hilfe geleistet da wir am Bautag dort am DH zu schaffen waren. Rettungswagen war sehr schnell vor Ort, Polizei und Hubschrauber kamen dann auch.

Der Vater hatte leider 0erfahrung und Leihbike und Protektoren.
Sein Sohn  erzählte mir dann 2Stunden Später auf dem Parkplatz das sein Vater ab Hals abwärts Gelähmt sei, nur der Kopf ist noch beweglich.

Also Schütz euch genug und springt nciht einfach was das ihr ncoh nicht einmal angeguckt habt oder ihr euch nicht sicher seit, dann passiert das meiste.

Ride Safe 
ben


----------



## Molo (19. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab so ne bunte colabüchse xD



nix bunt

nichtmal für eine anständige Lackierung hats gereicht


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> also helme hab ich schon ein paar tolle gefunden
> 
> http://www.bike-infection.de/de/Helme/Fullface/311-Helmet-BOLT-black/white-L-59/60cm
> 
> ...


 
Protektoren sind wichtig, ABER sie müssen passen. Meiner Meinung nach bringen die besten Empfehlungen nichts, da die Klamotten bei jedem anders sitzen. Versuch also nicht dich mit etwas zu arrangieren, nur weil es der Postbote gebracht hat und es halt gerade verfügbar ist. Auch wenn es länger dauert, so lange ausprobieren, bis die Sachen auch wirklich sitzen.
Mein Tip: klapper doch mal die hiesigen Bikeläden ab und probier die Protektoren aus die du hier bekommst. Bei BOC in Hannover verkaufen sie IXS, bei Stadler gibt es FOX Protektoren und Helme von FOX, Bell und Giro (ich glaube sie habe vier veschiedenen Modele, allerdings auch nicht in allen Größen). Bei ATB haben sie immer ein paar Helme und Protektoren von Specialized da. 
Ich weiß, die lokale Auswahl ist nicht sehr groß, allerdings kannst du dir dann zumindest für die Klamotten das bestellen und zurückschicken sparen wenn du weißt das sie nicht passen.


----------



## marsepolani (19. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab so ne bunte colabüchse xD



Na, was soll denn so eine unqualifizierte Äußerung. Mach dich ersteinmal schlau, bevor du dir eine Meinung über andere Räder erlaubst.

bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## tisch (19. Juni 2011)

naja ist jetzt nicht so ne "coladose" wie das trek aber auch nicht so stabil wie sein vorherieges nicolai. 
molo... der war gut 
und ja protektoren vorher anprobieren empfielt sich 

man gut, dass wir in der nähe des roadgabs gebaut haben und einiege von uns den sturz gesehen haben... schneller auser bei nem rennen bekommt man glaube rettungspersonal nicht ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (19. Juni 2011)

marsepolani schrieb:


> Na, was soll denn so eine unqualifizierte Äußerung. Mach dich ersteinmal schlau, bevor du dir eine Meinung über andere Räder erlaubst.
> 
> bis bald im Wald
> 
> marsepolani



nur weil dir die aw nicht schmeckt ist sie nicht gleich unqualifiziert. ich war auch ne zeit lang scharf aufn intense,bis ich mal recherchiert habe und rausfand das die nur eines gut können, nämlich am unterrohr brechen.ausserdem ist für den hersteller kulanz und gsrantieanspruch ein fremdwort


----------



## marsepolani (19. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> nur weil dir die aw nicht schmeckt ist sie nicht gleich unqualifiziert. ich war auch ne zeit lang scharf aufn intense,bis ich mal recherchiert habe und rausfand das die nur eines gut können, nämlich am unterrohr brechen.ausserdem ist für den hersteller kulanz und gsrantieanspruch ein fremdwort



HI,
mir geht es gar nicht darum, dass mir etwas nicht schmeckt. Bist du so einen Rahmen schon mal gefahren? Auch bei anderen Marken geht halt mal was kaputt, man muss das schon genau recherchieren, warum, weshalb so etwas passiert und nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren. Sonst würden ja alle nur eine Marke fahren.
Man muss nicht immer denken, was man selber fährt ist das Beste und Einzige wahre  auf dem Planeten.

bis denne

marsepolani


----------



## RockyFlatline (19. Juni 2011)

hmm das stimmt turbo.huhnchen... die auswahl is lokal sehr gering aber okay anprobiern haste mit recht... mal sehn bei bike-Infektion habn se ja auch ne mittlere auswahl. 

Was das nu für Bike ? Intense?  ich lese hier nur Colabüchse, und das es nich für ne lackierung reich.. ? 

Aber ich mein jeder hat das was er sich so vorstellt, man kann ja erst urteilen wenn man selber mal probiert hat


----------



## instinctless (19. Juni 2011)

marsepolani schrieb:


> HI,
> mir geht es gar nicht darum, dass mir etwas nicht schmeckt. Bist du so einen Rahmen schon mal gefahren? Auch bei anderen Marken geht halt mal was kaputt, man muss das schon genau recherchieren, warum, weshalb so etwas passiert und nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren. Sonst würden ja alle nur eine Marke fahren.
> Man muss nicht immer denken, was man selber fährt ist das Beste und Einzige wahre  auf dem Planeten.
> 
> ...




hab nie behauptet das ich nen tolles rad hab,lediglich das intense rohre dünn wie coladosen sind und das ist einfach fakt


----------



## bauernman (19. Juni 2011)

so werde mich gleich auf eine Schlammschlacht rund um den Tosmar begeben ich denke der Waldboden dürfte jetzt genug aufgeweicht sein


----------



## RockyFlatline (19. Juni 2011)

haste recht is schön matschig draußen...


----------



## Molo (19. Juni 2011)

Das Risiko bei dem Wetter sich noch was weg zu holen, lasse ich lieber.

Nicht die paar Tage vor Portes Du Soleil


----------



## enemy111 (19. Juni 2011)

jungs jungs jungs.  ich glaube instinktless meinte das nicht allzu böse mit der coladose. klar sind die intense rahmen nicht die stabilsten, aber ob ich es zum brechen kriege, bezweifel ich somal ich auch nur 60 kg wiege und keine 10 meter drops in flat springe..  
zum thema service.. vorher hatte ich ein ufo st und ein ion st und habe bereits einige erfahrungen mit dem service bei nicolai gesammelt, die nicht gerade den guten ruf bestätigen.. jeder muss halt seine eigenen erfahrungen mit den herstellern sammeln. sollte es brechen bin ich eine (leider kostenintensive) erfahrung reicher.

@ rocky: ist ein schwarzer intense 951 rahmen


----------



## RockyFlatline (19. Juni 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> jungs jungs jungs.  ich glaube instinktless meinte das nicht allzu böse mit der coladose. klar sind die intense rahmen nicht die stabilsten, aber ob ich es zum brechen kriege, bezweifel ich somal ich auch nur 60 kg wiege und keine 10 meter drops in flat springe..
> zum thema service.. vorher hatte ich ein ufo st und ein ion st und habe bereits einige erfahrungen mit dem service bei nicolai gesammelt, die nicht gerade den guten ruf bestätigen.. jeder muss halt seine eigenen erfahrungen mit den herstellern sammeln. sollte es brechen bin ich eine (leider kostenintensive) erfahrung reicher.
> 
> @ rocky: ist ein schwarzer intense 951 rahmen



Schick  

@Molo fährst du Rennen?


----------



## Molo (19. Juni 2011)

> @Molo fährst du Rennen?



ja, just 4 fun

to get serious ... kann nicht wegen Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (19. Juni 2011)

molo schrieb:


> ja, just 4 fun
> 
> to get serious ... Kann nicht wegen arbeit




thale


----------



## RockyFlatline (19. Juni 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> thale



Thale?! is doch im harz..


----------



## instinctless (19. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> Thale?! is doch im harz..



wenn du gute günstige handschuhe willst

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=70


----------



## Ripgid (19. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> wenn du gute günstige handschuhe willst
> 
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=70



Sombrio Handschuhe sind auch sehr gut, gibts auch des öfteren bei Berg-Ab. Passen gut, rutschen nicht und haben ausreichend Grip, und das für unter 15


----------



## enemy111 (19. Juni 2011)

RockyFlatline schrieb:


> Thale?! is doch im harz..



jaja schon klar. bezieht sich auf das cross4fight rennen .. glück im unglück ralf


----------



## instinctless (19. Juni 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Sombrio Handschuhe sind auch sehr gut, gibts auch des öfteren bei Berg-Ab. Passen gut, rutschen nicht und haben ausreichend Grip, und das für unter 15



kann ich bestätigen hab für meine sombrios dort 9,52 bezahlt


----------



## Molo (19. Juni 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> jaja schon klar. bezieht sich auf das cross4fight rennen .. glück im unglück ralf



no risk...no fun

nächstes mal vielleicht ein wenig langsamer, dann wirds auch mehr als nur ein race run und das bischen Training...


----------



## greensen (19. Juni 2011)

@bauermann und wars schön schlamich !


----------



## bauernman (19. Juni 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> @bauermann und wars schön schlamich !


joa es ging hab mich 2mal aufe Fresse gelegt aber war lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (20. Juni 2011)

endlich!


----------



## Ripgid (20. Juni 2011)

@enemy
sieht richtig gut aus.. was kostet sowas?
was kommen da sonst noch für parts dran? wird das eher nen lightweight-DH-Racer oder nen verspieltes, wortwörtliches Buntmetall-Szenefahrzeug ?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. Juni 2011)

Schick, Gratuliere! 
Dann wird das mit dem gemeinsamen Parkbesuch doch noch was


----------



## tisch (20. Juni 2011)

an alle DH/Fr fahrer die mal fotos haben wollen, ich werde morgen ab ca 15 uhr am gleben turm mich rumtrollen und nen paar fotos machen.


----------



## Tasse666 (20. Juni 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> an alle DH/Fr fahrer die mal fotos haben wollen, ich werde morgen ab ca 15 uhr am gleben turm mich rumtrollen und nen paar fotos machen.



Ab wann bist du denn anzutreffen?


----------



## tisch (20. Juni 2011)

werde wohl ab 15:30 meine sachen an der sitzecke ausgepackt haben und dann loslegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (20. Juni 2011)

machst du sowas hobbymäßig ? weil die pics in deinem Profil sehn echt cool aus..


----------



## tisch (20. Juni 2011)

besten dank
naja so 2. oder 3. nebenhobbymäßig


----------



## enemy111 (21. Juni 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @enemy
> sieht richtig gut aus.. was kostet sowas?
> was kommen da sonst noch für parts dran? wird das eher nen lightweight-DH-Racer oder nen verspieltes, wortwörtliches Buntmetall-Szenefahrzeug ?




es kommen "relativ" leichte parts dran, aber auch eine 888rc3 mit mp tuning, die natürlich das gewicht um ca.500 gramm schon mal hoch reißt.. ich denke mal ich werde mich am ende so bei 17 KG befinden


----------



## oxysept (21. Juni 2011)

@tingel83: Trixter78 und ich haben gestern das gute Wetter genutzt und waren bei den Niederen Bergen nördlich von Lamspringe. 
Den Waldrandtrail zwischen Graste und Netze haben wir gefunden, war ganz okay. 
Sofern ich es noch richtig zuordne war am Waldrand oberhalb von Wöllersheim noch ein kurzes Trailstück. 
Insgesamt lang der Trailanteil bei geschätzten 10-20% (auf der Waldrandrunde um die Niederen Berge), war also nicht sehr hoch. 
Das längste gefundene Trailstück verlief über den Riesberg mitten im Wald.


----------



## tingel83 (21. Juni 2011)

Moin!

Ja cool, das sieht ja ganz nett aus. Wenn ich das nächste Mal in der Gegend bin, werde ich mich dann auf die Suche nach dem Trail über den Riesberg machen. 

Danke für den Bericht.


----------



## greensen (21. Juni 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> an alle DH/Fr fahrer die mal fotos haben wollen, ich werde morgen ab ca 15 uhr am gleben turm mich rumtrollen und nen paar fotos machen.



ja cool  bin dann auch ab 15 uhr so oben !wetter haltet sich schon noch !


----------



## trixter78 (21. Juni 2011)

Noch ne kleine Anerkung zu den Niederen Bergen:
Wir sind den Weg südlich von Graste hochgefahren. Wenn man dann gleich links zum Waldrandtrail abbiegt befindet sich noch ein kurzer Trail rechts vom Weg.
Da hat jemand versucht, den mit Löchern, Erdhaufen und mit Draht zusammengebundenen Zweigen unbefahrbar zu machen. Die Zweige mit Draht sind ziemlich schlecht zu erkennen.


----------



## OrdenKubus (21. Juni 2011)

Mit Draht ist doch echt krank!!!
Auch wenn es nix bringt, Fotografieren und Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen Versuchter Körperverletzung. Kann auch sein das die Herren in dunkelblau in brüllendes Gelächter ausbrechen, aber meiner Meinung geht sowas gar nicht.
Zumindest sollte man sofort den Trail wieder frei machen, finde ich....


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Juni 2011)

So mache mich jetzt mal auf den wEg in den Kreissaal, dürfte dann in den näcshten Stunden das 2te mal Vater werden.

Ride On


----------



## Ripgid (21. Juni 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> So mache mich jetzt mal auf den wEg in den Kreissaal, dürfte dann in den näcshten Stunden das 2te mal Vater werden.
> 
> Ride On



Guten Rutsch oder wie war das.. 

Hoffe doch mal Benni junior wird hier standesgemäß mit Foto, Gewicht und Partslist veröffentlich?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (21. Juni 2011)

herzlichen glückwunsch zum zuwachs


----------



## Harvester (21. Juni 2011)

naja, "nur" das Zweite...... is ja nichtmehr soooo spannend 
Warte mal bis zum vierten, da isses dann Routine^^

Und da du das erst hinterher lesen wirst: Alles Gute euch 4!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. Juni 2011)

Von uns auch Alles Gute!


----------



## tingel83 (21. Juni 2011)

Alles Gute für die junge Familie auch von mir!


----------



## trixter78 (21. Juni 2011)

Ihr wünscht hier schon 'Alles Gute' usw. Ist ja fast so, als würde man vorträglich zum Geburtstag gratulieren.


----------



## fahrradheini (21. Juni 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Ihr wünscht hier schon 'Alles Gute' usw. Ist ja fast so, als würde man vorträglich zum Geburtstag gratulieren.



hehe ... das dacht ich mir auch


----------



## trixter78 (21. Juni 2011)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, mal wieder ne kleine IBC-User-Tour (wie die im Winter) zu starten? Ich meine so in Richtung Söhrer Forsthaus-Tosmar usw. Muss ja nix Wildes sein...halt so, dass alle gut mitfahren können. Oder ist im Sommer grundsätzlich Bikepark angesagt?


----------



## greensen (21. Juni 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, mal wieder ne kleine IBC-User-Tour (wie die im Winter) zu starten? Ich meine so in Richtung Söhrer Forsthaus-Tosmar usw. Muss ja nix Wildes sein...halt so, dass alle gut mitfahren können. Oder ist im Sommer grundsätzlich Bikepark angesagt?



also wenn man auch hochschieben kann dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## fahrradheini (21. Juni 2011)

bin zu langsam für sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greensen (21. Juni 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> bin zu langsam für sowas



ach wennn war gemütlich hoch schieben und und dann trial runner! aber ne cc tour mache ich wohl auch nich mit


----------



## trixter78 (21. Juni 2011)

Wie schon geschrieben...


trixter78 schrieb:


> ... Muss ja nix Wildes sein...halt so, dass alle gut mitfahren können...


...oder halt mitschieben können


----------



## tisch (21. Juni 2011)

so greensen bilder sind hochgeladen 
hier greensen in the green






greetz timo


----------



## enemy111 (21. Juni 2011)

vote für hochschieben oder Bikepark tour!


----------



## tisch (21. Juni 2011)

achwas... stellt euch nicht so an... selbst ich bin mit meinem allmountain-tour-enduro-freeride-mini dh den tosmar hochgefahren, sogar mit recht gemeinen einbremsversuchen an meinem hinterrad.



















und oben hätte ich mindestens ne stunde pause gebraucht 

aber für ne gemütliche tour würde ich mich auch mal wieder interrwessieren.


----------



## instinctless (22. Juni 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, mal wieder ne kleine IBC-User-Tour (wie die im Winter) zu starten? Ich meine so in Richtung Söhrer Forsthaus-Tosmar usw. Muss ja nix Wildes sein...halt so, dass alle gut mitfahren können. Oder ist im Sommer grundsätzlich Bikepark angesagt?



immer wieder gern,komm nur derzeit noch nicht aufs rad xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OrdenKubus (22. Juni 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, mal wieder ne kleine IBC-User-Tour (wie die im Winter) zu starten? Ich meine so in Richtung Söhrer Forsthaus-Tosmar usw. Muss ja nix Wildes sein...halt so, dass alle gut mitfahren können. Oder ist im Sommer grundsätzlich Bikepark angesagt?



Nix wildes klingt gut! Richtung Wochenende wär meiner einer auch dabei.
Bis dahin sollte der neue Helm da sein, der inzwischen schon den dritten Tag im Hermes Sendungsverlauf hängt, aber nicht ankommt...


----------



## greensen (22. Juni 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> so greensen bilder sind hochgeladen
> hier greensen in the green
> 
> 
> ...



jo coole sache


----------



## oxysept (22. Juni 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, mal wieder ne kleine IBC-User-Tour (wie die im Winter) zu starten? Ich meine so in Richtung Söhrer Forsthaus-Tosmar usw. Muss ja nix Wildes sein...halt so, dass alle gut mitfahren können. Oder ist im Sommer grundsätzlich Bikepark angesagt?



 Wer von den locals macht denn den guide und bastelt aus den umliegenden trails eine Tour zusammen?
Instictless, du kannst ja die Verpflegungspunkte einrichten und betreuen .
Wenn mich von Alfeld aus jemand mitnehmen kann (Auto), bin ich gerne mit dabei.

@ Benni: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs! 
Ich gehen mal davon aus, dass inzwischen alles gut überstanden ist und ihr wohl auf seid.


----------



## superson1c (22. Juni 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, mal wieder ne kleine IBC-User-Tour (wie die im Winter) zu starten? Ich meine so in Richtung Söhrer Forsthaus-Tosmar usw. Muss ja nix Wildes sein...halt so, dass alle gut mitfahren können. Oder ist im Sommer grundsätzlich Bikepark angesagt?



Hätte auch Interesse. Vorallem, weil ich außer rODAHn eigentlich niemanden persönlich kenne.

Konditionell bin ich leider auch keine Rakete


----------



## RockyFlatline (22. Juni 2011)

superson1c schrieb:


> Hätte auch Interesse. Vorallem, weil ich außer rODAHn eigentlich niemanden persönlich kenne.
> 
> Konditionell bin ich leider auch keine Rakete



rackete bin ich devintiv auch nich aber es wär cool zumindest mal einige persönlich kennen zu lernen und nich nur übers forum zu tickern...
nur noch kein helm im aussicht also denke ich mal das ich nich dabei bin.. 

@benni was is es denn? ein sohnemann?


----------



## Ripgid (22. Juni 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, mal wieder ne kleine IBC-User-Tour (wie die im Winter) zu starten? Ich meine so in Richtung Söhrer Forsthaus-Tosmar usw. Muss ja nix Wildes sein...halt so, dass alle gut mitfahren können. Oder ist im Sommer grundsätzlich Bikepark angesagt?



gerne, wie wärs mit ner woods-around-hi tour? habe ich mit daniel im Winter mal gemacht.. alle Wälder(Berge) rund um Hildesheim abgeklappert.. mitm DH'ler.. angefangen beim Galgenberg, rüber zum Tosmar, dann Aussichtsturm Diekholzen, rüber zum Steinberg/Sorsum und zum Schluss noch den Osterberg.bei unserem Tempo waren wir aber gut 4-5 Std. dabei 

Tour könnte ich zusammenstellen, kommen bestimmt 5-6 nette Trails zusammen...


----------



## trixter78 (22. Juni 2011)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Beim Planen kann ich eh nicht viel helfen...kenne mich in eurem Revier einfach zu schlecht aus.
Mach aber besser nicht sone Monstertour draus (oder schreib es nicht so deutlich  )
Das schreckt sonst zuviele ab


----------



## tingel83 (22. Juni 2011)

Der Tourvorschlag klingt super, wäre wohl dabei.


----------



## greensen (22. Juni 2011)

ja ich wohl auch wann denn wohl?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. Juni 2011)

Wären grundsätzlich auch dabei (wenn es zeitlich passt). Dieses Wochenende steht allerdings noch auf der Kippe und nächtes sind wir in PDS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (22. Juni 2011)

dieses we hätte ich zeit. die ersten beiden juliwochenenden nicht


----------



## greensen (22. Juni 2011)

ich währe auch für dieses wochenende wenns wetter einigamassen past !


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Juni 2011)

thx @all: Heute Morgen kam der Bikernachwuchs.
Ben-Luca, 4200Gramm, 51cm, 36cm Kopfumfang, 9:16Uhr.

Danke für die Glückwünsche. Foto kommt Morgen, hab jetzt kein Bock mehr nach 48h Wach sein.


----------



## trixter78 (22. Juni 2011)

Na dann wünsche ich auch mal 'Alles Gute' zum Nachwuchs


----------



## fahrradheini (22. Juni 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> thx @all: Heute Morgen kam der Bikernachwuchs.
> Ben-Luca, 4200Gramm, 51cm, 36cm Kopfumfang, 9:16Uhr.
> 
> Danke für die Glückwünsche. Foto kommt Morgen, hab jetzt kein Bock mehr nach 48h Wach sein.



glückwünsche denn mal zum nachwuchs  ... 4200g guter brummer


----------



## fahrradheini (22. Juni 2011)

@ tour
ok....falls wir dieses WE festhalten.... dann samstag oder sonntag? welche uhrzeit? und welcher treffpunkt?
wenn samstag dann wäre ab 14:00h cool weil ich die vermutung hab das ich arbeiten muss. das stellt sich aber morgen raus. 
wenn es sonntag sein sollte wäre mir die zeit egal (wenn ich SA nich ackern muss natürlich auch  )
treffpunkt: wäre doch iwo nähe sedanallee, schnecke oder da oben am denkmal ganz gut oder? wenns am galgenberg losgehen soll.

ach ja... das heisst das ich mitschiebe


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Juni 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> glückwünsche denn mal zum nachwuchs  ... 4200g guter brummer



fällt aber nicht auf


----------



## Ripgid (22. Juni 2011)

@Benni Glückwunsch und alles Gute!

Dieses Woende sieht bei mir auch eher schlecht aus.. 
Würde dafür auch lieber nen Samstag oder Sonntag ende Juli einplanen, wenn die nächsten wochenenden sowieso nur paar Leute mitkönnten. Wäre doch viel spassiger mit 10+ Teilnehmern.

Tragt euch mal ein wann es euch lieber ist:

30. Juli:
Ripgid, ..

31. Juli:
Ripgid, ..

06. August:
Ripgid, ..

07. August:
Ripgid, ..


----------



## OrdenKubus (22. Juni 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> thx @all: Heute Morgen kam der Bikernachwuchs.
> Ben-Luca, 4200Gramm, 51cm, 36cm Kopfumfang, 9:16Uhr.
> 
> Danke für die Glückwünsche. Foto kommt Morgen, hab jetzt kein Bock mehr nach 48h Wach sein.


...auch von mir Glückwunsch zum Biker-Nachwuchs!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradheini (22. Juni 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @Benni Glückwunsch und alles Gute!
> 
> Dieses Woende sieht bei mir auch eher schlecht aus..
> Würde dafür auch lieber nen Samstag oder Sonntag ende Juli einplanen, wenn die nächsten wochenenden sowieso nur paar Leute mitkönnten. Wäre doch viel spassiger mit 10+ Teilnehmern.
> ...



31. Juli:
Ripgid, fahrradheini, ..

oder wie meinst das mit eintragen?


----------



## Ripgid (22. Juni 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> 31. Juli:
> Ripgid, fahrradheini, ..
> 
> oder wie meinst das mit eintragen?



Copy&Paste den ganzen ramsch, sonst gehts hier verloren!

30. Juli:
Ripgid, fahrradheini, 

31. Juli:
Ripgid, ..

06. August:
Ripgid, ..

07. August:
Ripgid, ..


----------



## fahrradheini (22. Juni 2011)

30. Juli:
Ripgid, 

31. Juli:
Ripgid, fahrradheini,

06. August:
Ripgid, ..

07. August:
Ripgid, ..

hattest dich im tag vertan bei mir


----------



## tisch (22. Juni 2011)

von mir auch alles gute zum nachwuchs.  

thommes
ähmmm... da stellst du mich aber vor ne frage... ist schon nen wunder, dass ich bis 2. juliwochenende denken kann.
aber wenn ich es richtig in erinnerung hab könnte ich alle 4 termine schaue aber noch mal nach.

als startpunkt würde ich fast sagen nen sehr zentralen platz in hildesheim. galgenberg währen für mich z.b. insgesamt 20 km mehr als für dich. und ich wäre schon dafür, dass wir wenns geht alle trails gemeinsam fahren.


----------



## OrdenKubus (22. Juni 2011)

30. Juli:
Ripgid, OrdenKubus

31. Juli:
Ripgid, fahrradheini, OrdenKubus

06. August:
Ripgid, ..

07. August:
Ripgid, ..


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (22. Juni 2011)

Hey Ben, dem kleenen Wurm und den Eltern alles Gute!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. Juni 2011)

Alles Gute, Benni!


----------



## bauernman (22. Juni 2011)

30. Juli:
Ripgid, OrdenKubus, bauernman

31. Juli:
Ripgid, fahrradheini, OrdenKubus, bauernman

06. August:
Ripgid, ..

07. August:
Ripgid, ..


----------



## Martin31008 (22. Juni 2011)

Mir passen alle Termine, aber Copy&Paste ist mit dem IPad zu schwierig....

@Rocky ich hab noch einen Aldi Helm, besser als nix....

Mal sehen was mein Cannondale noch kann oder ob's auseinander bricht


----------



## tisch (22. Juni 2011)

@ timo. helm könnte ich dir leihen. kansst dir sogar aussuchen ob mit oder ohne kinnbügel  wäre größe s/m 
dass du kein helm hast kann ja mal kein grund sein nicht bei einer tour mitzufahren


----------



## Ripgid (22. Juni 2011)

30. Juli:
Ripgid, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008,http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=215001

31. Juli:
Ripgid, fahrradheini, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008,

06. August:
Ripgid, Martin31008,

07. August:
Ripgid, Martin31008,


----------



## instinctless (23. Juni 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> 30. Juli:
> Ripgid, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008,http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=215001
> 
> 31. Juli:
> ...



 31. Juli:
Ripgid, fahrradheini, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008,

06. August:
Ripgid, Martin31008,

07. August:
Ripgid, Martin31008,i-less

@benni auch aus meiner richtung glückwünsche


----------



## greensen (23. Juni 2011)

31. Juli:
Ripgid, fahrradheini, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008,greensen,

06. August:
Ripgid, Martin31008,

07. August:
Ripgid, Martin31008,i-less


----------



## marsepolani (23. Juni 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> thx @all: Heute Morgen kam der Bikernachwuchs.
> Ben-Luca, 4200Gramm, 51cm, 36cm Kopfumfang, 9:16Uhr.
> 
> Danke für die Glückwünsche. Foto kommt Morgen, hab jetzt kein Bock mehr nach 48h Wach sein.



Hallö,

auch von mir die herzlichsten Glückwünsche zur Geburt eures Sohnes!

*ZWEI DINGE
SOLLEN KINDER VON
IHREN ELTERN BEKOMMEN:
WURZELN UND FLÜGEL * 


Goethe


----------



## superson1c (23. Juni 2011)

Kann leider an den ersten beiden Terminen nicht, da bin ich im Urlaub.



> 30. Juli:
> Ripgid, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, greensen
> 
> 31. Juli:
> ...


----------



## tingel83 (23. Juni 2011)

30. Juli:
Ripgid, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, greensen, tingel83

31. Juli:
Ripgid, fahrradheini, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, tingel83

06. August:
Ripgid, Martin31008, superson1c, tingel83

07. August:
Ripgid, Martin31008!, i-less, superson1c, tingel83


Wobei mir das Wochenende im August eigentlich besser passt, weil ich beim Juli-Termin kurz vorher auf nem Festival bin und dann wahrscheinlich noch weniger Kondition habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (23. Juni 2011)

Da ich noch nicht sagen kann ob ich an den vorgeschlagenen Terminen Zeit habe, habe ich mich erst mal überall eingetragen.

30. Juli:
Ripgid, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, greensen, oxysept, tingel83

31. Juli:
Ripgid, fahrradheini, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, oxysept, tingel83

06. August:
Ripgid, Martin31008, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83

07. August:
Ripgid, Martin31008!, i-less, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83


Was haltet ihr davon zusätzlich auch an diesem Wochenende etwas zu unternehmen??? 
Der Külfkamm wäre doch z.B. eine nette Sache und für viele Hildesheimer mal was anderes.


----------



## tingel83 (23. Juni 2011)

Klingt sehr gut. Wo ist dieser Kamm?


----------



## trixter78 (23. Juni 2011)

> 30. Juli:
> Ripgid, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, greensen, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78
> 
> 31. Juli:
> ...


100% sicher ist das bei mir auch noch nicht, sollte aber passen.

Der Külf liegt etwas nordwestlich von Alfeld: http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...eld_Umgebung.png&filetimestamp=20100211091636


----------



## oxysept (23. Juni 2011)

Da war einer schneller .
Der Külf liegt zwischen Eime im Norden und Brunkensen im Süden.
Der Kammweg ist ein ca. 10km langer, sehr schöner Singeltrail.


----------



## tingel83 (23. Juni 2011)

Ich wäre dabei. 

Wir waren früher ein Stück außerhalb von Brukensen öfter an einem ziemlich imposanten Steinbruch Versteinerungen sammeln, ist das in der Nähe vom Kamm?


----------



## tingel83 (23. Juni 2011)

Wikipedia sagt, dass der Külf aus Muschelkalk besteht, sollte also passen.  In googlemaps kann man glaube ich auch den Steinbruch erkennen.

Dann könnten wir die Tour ja am Steinbruch vorbeiführen und gleich noch ein paar Versteinerungen sammlen.  

Ich habe damals ohne viel Mühe wunderschüne vollständige Schecken (10 cm und größer) gefunden...


----------



## OrdenKubus (23. Juni 2011)

Ich könnte erst Sonntag Nachmittag, hab meine Kids dieses WE bei mir und die husten mir verständlicherweise was wenn ich biken gehe.... 
Werd heut eh erstmal ne Tosmar Tour zum Einstieg probieren und mal schauen wie sich meine Hand verhält, bevor ich mich auf unbekanntes Terrain wage.


----------



## oxysept (23. Juni 2011)

tingel83 schrieb:


> Wikipedia sagt, dass der Külf aus Muschelkalk besteht, sollte also passen.  In googlemaps kann man glaube ich auch den Steinbruch erkennen.
> 
> Dann könnten wir die Tour ja am Steinbruch vorbeiführen und gleich noch ein paar Versteinerungen sammlen.
> 
> Ich habe damals ohne viel Mühe wunderschüne vollständige Schecken (10 cm und größer) gefunden...



Der Steinbruch (eigentlich Erdrutsch) ist nicht im Külf; ist im Duinger Berg in der Nähe der Lippoldshöhle bei Brunkensen. Habe da früher als Kind auch viele Versteinerungen gesammelt.
(Infos unter www.brunkensen.de dort auf Sehenswertes und dann Erdrutsch.)
Da wir den Külf wohl am besten von Norden nach Süden durchfahren, könnte man sich in Brunkensen auf dem Parkplatz bei der Lippoldshöhle treffen (ausgeschildert), den Lippoldshöhlentrail fahren, den Erdrutsch auf der anderen Gleneseite ansehen, den Kammweg im DuingerBerg nach Marienhagen nehmen und im Külf nach Brunkensen zurück fahren.
(ca. 28km und 750Hm, mögliche Route im Anhang)


----------



## trixter78 (23. Juni 2011)

Der Steinbruch befindet sich am Duinger Berg und nicht am Külf. Ist aber nicht weit entfernt, könnte man also in die Tour einbauen.

Edit: Jetzt warst Du schneller..1:1

Edit 2 @oxy: Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn bei Deiner Planung nicht noch 'ein paar' Höhenmeter dazukommen 
Bist Du sicher, dass der Kammweg über den Duinger Berg fahrbar ist?
Bin den im letzten Herbst das letzte Mal gefahren und hatte arge Probleme, den Weg zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (23. Juni 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Edit 2 @oxy: Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn bei Deiner Planung nicht noch 'ein paar' Höhenmeter dazukommen
> Bist Du sicher, dass der Kammweg über den Duinger Berg fahrbar ist?
> Bin den im letzten Herbst das letzte Mal gefahren und hatte arge Probleme, den Weg zu finden.



Der Kammweg im Duinger Berg ist fahrbar. Bin da dieses Jahr schon lang gefahren.
Ein paar Bäume liegen quer und im mittleren Teil, wo der Singeltrail in den zweispurigen Weg übergeht, gibt es ein kurzes Stuck, wo man den Weg leicht aus den Augen verliert.


----------



## Radler10 (23. Juni 2011)

@ Florider Ben: Von mir auch nochmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs, wenn auch etwas spät.

@ all: Bei der Tour wer ich dann auch gern dabei.

30. Juli:
Ripgid, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, greensen, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78

31. Juli:
Ripgid, fahrradheini, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78

06. August:
Ripgid, Martin31008, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Radler10

07. August:
Ripgid, Martin31008!, i-less, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Radler10 			 		
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=21517


----------



## tingel83 (23. Juni 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Der Steinbruch (eigentlich Erdrutsch) ist nicht im Külf; ist im Duinger Berg in der Nähe der Lippoldshöhle bei Brunkensen. Habe da früher als Kind auch viele Versteinerungen gesammelt.
> (Infos unter www.brunkensen.de dort auf Sehenswertes und dann Erdrutsch.)
> Da wir den Külf wohl am besten von Norden nach Süden durchfahren, könnte man sich in Brunkensen auf dem Parkplatz bei der Lippoldshöhle treffen (ausgeschildert), den Lippoldshöhlentrail fahren, den Erdrutsch auf der anderen Gleneseite ansehen, den Kammweg im DuingerBerg nach Marienhagen nehmen und im Külf nach Brunkensen zurück fahren.
> (ca. 28km und 750Hm, mögliche Route im Anhang)



Das sieht ja nach sehr hohem Trailanteil aus.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. Juni 2011)

> 30. Juli:
> Ripgid, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, greensen, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78
> 
> 31. Juli:
> ...


 
Muss die Teilnehmerliste leider so stehen lassen. Das erste Wochenende sind wir in Lac Blanc und das zweite kommen wir gerade erst zurück.


----------



## RockyFlatline (23. Juni 2011)

ach jaa dad war schönes wetter heute 

@Timo:  ja du ich weis nich ob ich in ne M-Größe reinpass, mein Motorradhelm is ja schon L  aber danke.. passt schon und danke auch noch mal @martin


----------



## bauernman (23. Juni 2011)

also für den 31.Juli rufe ich morgen bauernfreak an ob er da noch nicht aufm Betrieb in Magdeburg ist als Erntehelfer und an einem frühren Termin kann ich nit da bin ich dann im Einsatz und evtl. bauernfreak auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradheini (23. Juni 2011)

moin
mal was anderes.... ich hab da nen grossman fdt-05 in aussicht bzw bietet den mir wer an.... das prob is ich soll ihm nen preisvorschlag machen. nun hab ich aber null plan was so nen teil noch wert is. 

kann mir da wer tipps geben???


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Juni 2011)

Komplettbike oder nur Rahmen, hatten mal eins inner Familie, sind eigentlich recht günstig da in Taiwan hergestellt, lässt sich aber super fahren.
Rahmen nicht mehr als 200, kommt auch auf den zustand drauf an


----------



## fahrradheini (23. Juni 2011)

200? ich dacht an 100 so  ... ich hab mal gegoogelt und 2006 zahlten leute gebraucht für den frame so 250,- ... steht jedenfalls bei schlickjumper.

ach ja es geht nur um den rahmen inkl einem euro bb innenlager und sattelstütze mit klemme. wollte dem so 125-150 vorschlagen.

zustand soll wohl recht gut sein. habe keine pics bekommen nur ne beschreibung. pics werd ich aber anfordern wenn ich ihm nen vorschlag mache 


edit: wo nen frame zusammengebraten is is mir eigentlich egal(ok is nen vielleicht nen vorteil wenns in taiwan war weils dann günstiger is).... weil dem alu isses egal ob hinter der schweissmaske nen 1,60 asiate hockt oder nen 2,20 grosser wikinger. hauptsache schweissen könnens 

doppeledit: so hab ihm nen vorschlag unterbreitet.... 150,- inkl dem krams


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Juni 2011)

jo am besten unten anfangen, mit Fotos wäre natürlich besser, erzählen können sie ja immer viel.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. Juni 2011)

Glückwunsch zum fehlerfreien Start an Ben-Luca und die Eltern


----------



## oxysept (24. Juni 2011)

@ tingel83, OrdenKubus, trixter78: Wann passt es euch denn am besten am Wochenende?
Wie wär's mit Sonntag Nachmittag - 13 Uhr Parkplatz Lippoldshöhle (Koordinaten: 51.982939, 9.754356)?


----------



## trixter78 (24. Juni 2011)

Bei mir siehts dieses Wochenende leider schlecht aus. Vielleicht klappts morgen nachmittag spontan noch mit ner kleinen Tour, Sonntag aber auf keinen Fall.
(Hatte ja auch nicht geschrieben, dass ich dabei bin.)


----------



## tingel83 (24. Juni 2011)

Asche auf mein Haupt, das kommt davon, wenn man den Thread vom Handy aus verfolgt... 

Ich dachte, die Alternativtour sollte auch an den beiden Wochenenden Ende Juli / Anfang August starten. :/

Dieses Wochenende sieht's bei mir leider schlecht aus. Aber man kann ja trotzdem beide Touren Ende Juli / Anfang August machen, sind ja schließlich 2 Wochenenden.


----------



## oxysept (24. Juni 2011)

Hatte eigentlich an dieses WE gedacht.
Meldet euch einfach sobald ihr Zeit habt.


----------



## OrdenKubus (24. Juni 2011)

Ich bin der dritte im Bunde der Absagen muss! 
Aktive Trail Touren kann ich doch erst mal knicken...
Also bleibt es bei sanften Touren ohne Gelände.

so long....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (24. Juni 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Hatte eigentlich an dieses WE gedacht.
> Meldet euch einfach sobald ihr Zeit habt.



Ich könnte übrigens auch wieder unter der (kommenden) Woche. Dann können wir die Tour mal probefahren. Wenns wirklich so heiß wird sollten wir aber vielleicht am späten Nachmittag/frühen Abend starten.


----------



## bauernfreak (24. Juni 2011)

tingel83 schrieb:


> 30. Juli:
> Ripgid, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, greensen, tingel83
> 
> 31. Juli:
> ...


bin auch dabei


----------



## trixter78 (24. Juni 2011)

Passt Dir jeder Termin oder wie?


----------



## Ripgid (24. Juni 2011)

Einfach in die Liste eintragen; ist doch nicht so schwer oder.. Werde am Wochenende mal die Route bzw. meinen Tourenvorschlag planen..


----------



## trixter78 (24. Juni 2011)

Hab mir gerade nen neuen LRS bestellt: http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/easton/easton-mtb-laufradsatz-haven-am-disc-26-zoll-.html,a19784

Der alte (DtSwiss X1800) schien mir irgendwie nicht stabil genug.
Gute Wahl oder Fehlentscheidung (falls jemand  den LRS überhaupt beurteilen kann)?

Hatte auch im LRS-Unterforum gepostet, war aber zu ungeduldig, um auf ne Antwort zu warten


----------



## fahrradheini (25. Juni 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade nen neuen LRS bestellt: http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/easton/easton-mtb-laufradsatz-haven-am-disc-26-zoll-.html,a19784
> 
> Der alte (DtSwiss X1800) schien mir irgendwie nicht stabil genug.
> Gute Wahl oder Fehlentscheidung (falls jemand  den LRS überhaupt beurteilen kann)?
> ...



ka... aber sieht amtlich aus


----------



## Martin31008 (25. Juni 2011)

Bin Sonntag mit Auto und Bike in Alfeld. 
Wenn wer Lust hat auf Rennstieg, Himmelbergturm, Sackwald oder so einfach melden, brauch ich nicht alleine fahren und man lernt sich mal kennen...


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Juni 2011)

Hätt ich das passende Bike dafür gerne, aber mit nem Dhler wäre zu viel schieben angesagt


----------



## instinctless (25. Juni 2011)

ich denke für deine zwecke perfekt. gewicht ist auch super.



trixter78 schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade nen neuen LRS bestellt: http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/easton/easton-mtb-laufradsatz-haven-am-disc-26-zoll-.html,a19784
> 
> Der alte (DtSwiss X1800) schien mir irgendwie nicht stabil genug.
> Gute Wahl oder Fehlentscheidung (falls jemand  den LRS überhaupt beurteilen kann)?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superson1c (25. Juni 2011)

Guter Kauf zu einem Super Preis würde ich sagen. Wenn ich nicht 20mm Steckachse fahren würde, hätte ich mir den auf jeden Fall als Ersatz-LRS geholt.


----------



## oxysept (25. Juni 2011)

Schön leichter Laufradsatz zu gutem Preis. Zur Stabilität kann ich nichts sagen. 
Ist allerdings nicht gerade unauffällig .

@Martin31008: ich hätte ab 13 Uhr Zeit.


----------



## trixter78 (25. Juni 2011)

Mittlerweile haben im LRS-Forum auch ein paar Leute geschrieben.
Bisher nix Negatives. Scheint ja ne gute Wahl gewesen zu sein 



> Ist allerdings nicht gerade unauffällig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da haste recht...sollte aber recht gut zum Rahmen passen. Hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## bauernman (25. Juni 2011)

bauernfreak schrieb:


> bin auch dabei


bauernfreak muss natürlich mal wieder aus der Reihe tanzen aber ich glaube er kann nur ma 31.Juli wiel irgendwie so etwas meinte er


----------



## OrdenKubus (25. Juni 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Copy&Paste den ganzen ramsch, sonst gehts hier verloren!



...sollte nicht so schwer sein^^


----------



## bauernman (25. Juni 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> ...sollte nicht so schwer sein^^


eigentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlatline (25. Juni 2011)

Schönstes wetter heute  ich magst son bissel nass  besser als 30 grad im schatten


----------



## 2o83 (25. Juni 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Cheers!


----------



## Martin31008 (25. Juni 2011)

Falls noch wer kurzfristig Lust hat, wir treffen uns diesen Sonntag um 13Uhr am Sportplatz in Warzen nähe Alfeld


----------



## fahrradheini (25. Juni 2011)

so... hab den grossman ergattert 187 euro inkl versand sattelstütze + klemme nen bmx innenlager(was ich nich brauche) und nen fsa the pig steuersatz.

mein sohn wird sich freuen


----------



## instinctless (26. Juni 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> eigentlich







Du bistn TROLL. Du weisst es nur noch nicht


----------



## ollibolli (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
da ich die Tage mal meine neue Knieprothese auf den Steinberg wuchten möchte: Ist der Steinberg Trail zwischen Wildgatter und Waldquelle durchgängig fahrbar 

Gru? Olli


----------



## greensen (26. Juni 2011)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ich die Tage mal meine neue Knieprothese auf den Steinberg wuchten möchte: Ist der Steinberg Trail zwischen Wildgatter und Waldquelle durchgängig fahrbar
> 
> Gru? Olli



ja der is sehr gut fahr bar und noch relativ gut freigeschniten !3 kleine sprünge !kann man sehr gut drumrum fahren !


----------



## ollibolli (26. Juni 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> ja der is sehr gut fahr bar und noch relativ gut freigeschniten !3 kleine sprünge !kann man sehr gut drumrum fahren !



Na, das hört sich ja schon mal gut an! Danke für die Info!
Mal schauen ob ich auch gleich die Chickenway-Variante finde ;-)


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Juni 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> ja der is sehr gut fahr bar und noch relativ gut freigeschniten !3 kleine sprünge !kann man sehr gut drumrum fahren !



Am 23.07. ist wieder bautag, wenn du dann mit willst, dann bitte hier unter kontakt anmelden.
http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/service_eventkalender.php


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Juni 2011)

Am We 16-17.07 ist SChnupperwochenende der Soulrider in Winterberg.
Hat wer lust mit hinzufahren, für die die evtl Interesse an einem Verein haben wäre dies ne gute Möglichkeit Kontakte zu Knüpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greensen (26. Juni 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Am 23.07. ist wieder bautag, wenn du dann mit willst, dann bitte hier unter kontakt anmelden.
> http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/service_eventkalender.php



ja ich denke komme mit aber werde mich etgütig an 1 ,2 juli anmelden denn weiß ich 100 prozentich ob ich kann !


----------



## JesKacz (27. Juni 2011)

An dieser Stelle mal ein Dankeschön an die Jungs, die die zwei quer liegenden Baumstämme auf dem Griesbergtrail angeschüttet haben. Das ganze lässt sich jetzt super fahren.

Allerdings haben, ich denke mal es waren die selben, fleißige Leutchen eine kleine Rampe, Kicker oder was auch immer in den Canyon Trail gebastelt. Direkt nach der Überquerung der Waldautobahn. Wenn man das vorher weiß, ok... wenn nicht muss mein Hardtail leiden.. knapp wars! Allerdings wurde auch hier super gearbeitet. Kurz nach der neuen Hüpfmöglichkeit war bis vor kurzem eine sehr unschöne Kuhle, die auch begradigt wurde, auch hier danke!


----------



## waldhase (27. Juni 2011)

Hallöchen, darf wieder in den Wald)
Gibt es in unserer Ecke jemanden der meinem FOX Dämpfer eine Frischzellerkur verabreichen kann oder ist es sinnvoller den Dämpfer zu Toxoholic´s zu schicken?


----------



## jaamaa (27. Juni 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hallöchen, darf wieder in den Wald)
> Gibt es in unserer Ecke jemanden der meinem FOX Dämpfer eine Frischzellerkur verabreichen kann oder ist es sinnvoller den Dämpfer zu Toxoholic´s zu schicken?



Das kannst du selber machen. Ist ganz einfach, schneller und günstiger.
CU in the wood


----------



## 2o83 (27. Juni 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Allerdings haben, ich denke mal es waren die selben, fleißige Leutchen eine kleine Rampe, Kicker oder was auch immer in den Canyon Trail gebastelt. Direkt nach der Überquerung der Waldautobahn. Wenn man das vorher weiß, ok... wenn nicht muss mein Hardtail leiden.. knapp wars! Allerdings wurde auch hier super gearbeitet.



Gerne! 

Cheers!


----------



## 2o83 (27. Juni 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hallöchen, darf wieder in den Wald)
> Gibt es in unserer Ecke jemanden der meinem FOX Dämpfer eine Frischzellerkur verabreichen kann oder ist es sinnvoller den Dämpfer zu Toxoholic´s zu schicken?



Grip Concept, kann ich empfehlen. http://gripconcept.com/index.htm

Cheers!


----------



## fahrradheini (27. Juni 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Grip Concept, kann ich empfehlen. http://gripconcept.com/index.htm
> 
> Cheers!



und warum????


----------



## greensen (27. Juni 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle mal ein Dankeschön an die Jungs, die die zwei quer liegenden Baumstämme auf dem Griesbergtrail angeschüttet haben. Das ganze lässt sich jetzt super fahren.
> 
> Allerdings haben, ich denke mal es waren die selben, fleißige Leutchen eine kleine Rampe, Kicker oder was auch immer in den Canyon Trail gebastelt. Direkt nach der Überquerung der Waldautobahn. Wenn man das vorher weiß, ok... wenn nicht muss mein Hardtail leiden.. knapp wars! Allerdings wurde auch hier super gearbeitet. Kurz nach der neuen Hüpfmöglichkeit war bis vor kurzem eine sehr unschöne Kuhle, die auch begradigt wurde, auch hier danke!



also das aufem griesberg das war zu hundertprozent: bungee und beim ersten stamm war fahradheini und meine hand auch im spiel !


----------



## 2o83 (27. Juni 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> und warum????



Weil der Besitzer sonst in Hildesheim arbeitet, schnell ist, gute Arbeit macht und diverse Federelemente von mir gewartet und getunt hat, und das gute Arbeit war. Und besser als Toxoholics oder Cosmic-Sports. Anrufen, Termin machen, max 5 Tage musst ich bisher warten bis ich die Teile wieder hatte. Von allen die ich bisher probiert habe (das waren einige), Kosten-Zeit-Effekt-Nutzen am größten.


Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fb23 (27. Juni 2011)

wo startet eigentlich der griesbergtrail?


----------



## fahrradheini (27. Juni 2011)

aufm griesberg    .... kurz vorm fernsehturm links ab in den wald  *glaub ich


----------



## greensen (27. Juni 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> aufm griesberg    .... kurz vorm fernsehturm links ab in den wald  *glaub ich



ganz ganz genau


----------



## greensen (27. Juni 2011)

fb23 schrieb:


> wo startet eigentlich der griesbergtrail?



hey ffb23 was färst du denn so steht im profil ja nich drin !


----------



## instinctless (28. Juni 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Gerne!
> 
> Cheers!



gerne?
soweit ich mich erinnere habe ich den mit einigen anderen gebaut.du warst nicht dabei  ^^


----------



## fahrradheini (28. Juni 2011)

ich bin heute so nen ding gefahren --> http://icletta.com/ice/trice-q.html ... das macht ja mal soooo derbst bock..... gokart feeling in den kurven...zu geil    ..... denke sowas bau ich mir mal auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greensen (29. Juni 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Am 23.07. ist wieder bautag, wenn du dann mit willst, dann bitte hier unter kontakt anmelden.
> http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/service_eventkalender.php



so hab mich jedzt angemeldet !da timo ja auch mit kommt sind war ja jedtzt 3 leute ! oder?


----------



## trixter78 (29. Juni 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade nen neuen LRS bestellt: http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/easton/easton-mtb-laufradsatz-haven-am-disc-26-zoll-.html,a19784
> 
> Der alte (DtSwiss X1800) schien mir irgendwie nicht stabil genug.
> Gute Wahl oder Fehlentscheidung (falls jemand  den LRS überhaupt beurteilen kann)?
> ...



Ärgere mich gerade 'etwas' 
Da haben die Idioten von Zweirad-Stadler wohl mehr Bestellungen angenommen als Laufradsätze da waren. Tja...und meiner wurde gerade storniert.


----------



## superson1c (29. Juni 2011)

Das ist richtig ärgerlich, aber leider gibt's da nix garantiert.
Wie sieht's mit nem Hope Hoops aus? Oder wenn preislich noch Luft nach oben ist, kann ich Felix Wolf (www.light-wolf.de) empfehlen. Bin mit meinem LRS von ihm sehr zufrieden. Sehr gute Arbeit, gute Beratung, guter Service.


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Juni 2011)

Schau mal bei Veltec ins Programm, kann dir dort jeden LRS besorgen.

@timo tisch: wie schauts aus mit Samstag biste dabei?


----------



## trixter78 (29. Juni 2011)

Werd mich einfach noch etwas schlau machen. Über die Laufradsätze von Felix Wolf habe ich schon recht viel gelesen. Dafür hätte ich dann aber mindestens 500 Euro eingeplant. 
Naja, eilt ja nicht...Rad fährt ja


----------



## 2o83 (29. Juni 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> gerne?
> soweit ich mich erinnere habe ich den mit einigen anderen gebaut.du warst nicht dabei  ^^



Das Teil am Übergang über den Forstweg haben wir Samstag aus der Harvester-Spur gebaut, klein weil keine Schaufel etc. Und vorher war da nix. War am Vormittag. Der Sprung der da hinter kam wurde schon vor Wochen vom Forst platt gemacht. 

Cheers!


----------



## bauernman (29. Juni 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Ärgere mich gerade 'etwas'
> Da haben die Idioten von Zweirad-Stadler wohl mehr Bestellungen angenommen als Laufradsätze da waren. Tja...und meiner wurde gerade storniert.


Ja, Zweirad-Stadler kann man irgendwie voll vergessen hab mir da im April nen Focus gekauft und musste noch zweimal damit hin weil die Laufräder zentriert werden mussten und das innerhalb einer Woche es passt immer noch nicht aber hab es aufgegeben meine Garantie in Anspruch zu nehmen bisher keine gute Erfahrung mit dem Laden gemacht


----------



## 2o83 (29. Juni 2011)

Ist halt leider ein "Fahrrad-Supermarkt", manchmal gute Angebote, Verschleißteile recht günstig, aber sonst wirklich mau. Seid nicht die ersten von denen ich das höre.

Cheers!


----------



## bauernman (29. Juni 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Ist halt leider ein "Fahrrad-Supermarkt", manchmal gute Angebote, Verschleißteile recht günstig, aber sonst wirklich mau. Seid nicht die ersten von denen ich das höre.
> 
> Cheers!


und das beste war als ich das Rad abholen wollte war es nicht mal ganz fertig


----------



## 2o83 (29. Juni 2011)

"just in time" ist halt ein Fremdwort... Termine kommen ja auch immer überraschend, so wie Weihnachten etc.! 

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (29. Juni 2011)

so gibt wieder bilder von dienstag vom galgenberg.  
war mit greensen vorher noch am steinbergtrail und am ende an dem neuen  trail am gelgenberg und muss echt sagen lassen sich beide super fahren.







greetz timo


----------



## Bungee (30. Juni 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle mal ein Dankeschön an die Jungs, die die zwei quer liegenden Baumstämme auf dem Griesbergtrail angeschüttet haben. Das ganze lässt sich jetzt super fahren.


 
Bitteschön  !
Hat mich auf meiner "Abendrunde" immer gestört, absteigen zu müssen...
Greensen & Fahrradheini waren auch mit von der Partie.

Es gibt jetzt einen kleinen Sprung (40-50cm) im hinteren Drittel des Trails (nach rechts versetzt, Mainway is Chickenway!)
Der letzte Km wird noch von Wildwuchs befreit -- dann kann man da noch besser runterballern...

Macht voll Laune und ist quasi direkt vor meiner Haustür.

Hoffentlich sieht man sich mal!


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (30. Juni 2011)

ohh hildesheimer... xD ENDLICH JUPIII!!  man man man leute ihr versteckt euch guut


----------



## JesKacz (30. Juni 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> Bitteschön  !
> Hat mich auf meiner "Abendrunde" immer gestört, absteigen zu müssen...
> Greensen & Fahrradheini waren auch mit von der Partie.
> 
> ...


 
 Den Sprung habe ich auch gesehen aber erstmal rechts liegen gelassen. Der Trail fährt sich echt ganz nett und ist eine gute Anbindung an Badse, von wo aus man dann schön weiter tingeln kann.

Wir sind am Dienstag mit der Elan Truppe am Galgenberg bei den Hüpfern  lang gefahren... jetzt mal im Ernst, ihr habt sie doch nicht alle...

Am Samstag steht mein erster Marathon an.... ich freue mich schon!


----------



## greensen (30. Juni 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Den Sprung habe ich auch gesehen aber erstmal rechts liegen gelassen. Der Trail fährt sich echt ganz nett und ist eine gute Anbindung an Badse, von wo aus man dann schön weiter tingeln kann.
> 
> Wir sind am Dienstag mit der Elan Truppe am Galgenberg bei den Hüpfern  lang gefahren... jetzt mal im Ernst, ihr habt sie doch nicht alle...
> 
> Am Samstag steht mein erster Marathon an.... ich freue mich schon!



wir haben noch alle !!! aber ihr  und einer von euch meinte wir schwulen bergabfahrer und dann ist sogar einer von euch soger denn stard sprung gespungen  wier haten ja schon angst um euch im anlieger


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. Juni 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Am Samstag steht mein erster Marathon an.... ich freue mich schon!



Ich mich auch wenn Du am Samstag fährst

http://www.mountainbike-cup.de/index.html

Am Sonntag ich fahren werde wenn 

LG, G-K-R


----------



## instinctless (30. Juni 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> wir haben noch alle !!! aber ihr  und einer von euch meinte wir schwulen bergabfahrer und dann ist sogar einer von euch soger denn stard sprung gespungen  wier haten ja schon angst um euch im anlieger



ui "schwule bergabfahrer" naja auch die MTB Szene ist nicht von dummen menschen verschont. ich hätte ja für die bemerkung mal locker seinen beleidigendes mundwerk auf seinen lenker klatschen lassen und dann nochmal nachgehakt was er mit der bemerkung denn genau meint.


----------



## trixter78 (30. Juni 2011)

Du gehst aber auch immer gleich ab wie n' Zäpfchen.
Wirkt schon etwas komisch, jemanden wegen nem blöden Spruch als dumm zu bezeichnen und im nächsten Satz sein 'beleidigendes mundwerk auf seinen lenker klatschen lassen' zu wollen.


----------



## JesKacz (30. Juni 2011)

@Günther.... ohne Worte.  Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, ws ich immer mit dem Samstag habe.

@instinctless 

"seinen beleidigendes mundwerk auf seinen lenker klatschen lassen" ...

"naja auch die MTB Szene ist nicht von dummen menschen verschont" ...eben!

Wohl zu viel vom Zaubertrak genascht?!

@greensen Wenn Du das sagst glaube ich Dir das. Allerdings wundert es mich, weil das alles nette Leute sind.. komisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greensen (30. Juni 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> @Günther.... ohne Worte.  Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, ws ich immer mit dem Samstag habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 nich komisch sondern wahr aber egal


----------



## superson1c (30. Juni 2011)




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (30. Juni 2011)




----------



## JesKacz (30. Juni 2011)

..und dann habe ich auch noch an den Buchstaben gespart. Wird Zeit das ich den Bürosessel gegen meinen Selle Italia tausche. Letztes Training vor dem "großen Tag"... es soll regnen am SONNTAG...


----------



## Ripgid (30. Juni 2011)

@Jesco
viel Glück, du packst das! Ankommen ist das Ziel 

@I-less
wird zeit dass du mal wieder in den Wald kommst!


----------



## greensen (30. Juni 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> Bitteschön  !
> Hat mich auf meiner "Abendrunde" immer gestört, absteigen zu müssen...
> Greensen & Fahrradheini waren auch mit von der Partie.
> 
> ...



hey wie schauts am wochenende aus evl griesberg was bauen oder so ?hätte zeit und bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bungee (30. Juni 2011)

Super Sache! Bin dabei!!


30. Juli:
Ripgid, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, greensen, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78

31. Juli:
Ripgid, fahrradheini, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Bungee

06. August:
Ripgid, Martin31008, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Radler10

07. August:
Ripgid, Martin31008!, i-less, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Radler10, Bungee


----------



## greensen (30. Juni 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> Super Sache! Bin dabei!!
> 
> 
> 30. Juli:
> ...



meinst du bin dabei am wochenende ???oder algemein bei der großen tour !


----------



## Bungee (30. Juni 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> hey wie schauts am wochenende aus evl griesberg was bauen oder so ?hätte zeit und bock




Auf jeden!!  Gerne!

Am Samstag ist erstmal Bastelstunde angesagt (Speichenbruch beheben, Kettenführung montieren, evtl. neue Schlappen drauf), aber anschließend geht`s auf`n Trail...

Sonntag würde auch gut passen.

See ya!


----------



## greensen (30. Juni 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> Auf jeden!!  Gerne!
> 
> Am Samstag ist erstmal Bastelstunde angesagt (Speichenbruch beheben, Kettenführung montieren, evtl. neue Schlappen drauf), aber anschließend geht`s auf`n Trail...
> 
> ...



ich glaub samstag wäre schon besser dann kan ich sonntag ausschlafen 
outschen morgen ambesten nochmal !


----------



## Bungee (30. Juni 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Am 23.07. ist wieder bautag, wenn du dann mit willst, dann bitte hier unter kontakt anmelden.
> http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/service_eventkalender.php




Kann man sich der Aktion noch anschließen? Mitfahrtechnisch?


----------



## oxysept (30. Juni 2011)

Habe am Nachmittag das super Wetter genutzt und etwas die Gegend zwischen Coppenbrügge und Alfeld erkundet.
Der Ithkamm zwischen Coppenbrügge und Lauenstein ist definitiv eine Reise wert .
Hat Spaß gemacht ... trotz Matsch und glatten Steinen (oder möglicherweise gerade deshalb ).


----------



## trixter78 (30. Juni 2011)

Ui...die Bilder sehen ja vielversprechend aus.
Wie lange warste unterwegs?


----------



## oxysept (30. Juni 2011)

Um die vier Stunden (incl. Pausen); waren etwas über 50 km (musste Umwege machen da Wege gesperrt waren und habe mich auch einmal verfahren).


----------



## tisch (30. Juni 2011)

@ bungee

müsste noch klappen. soweit ich weiß sind wir bis jetzt erst 3 aus dem hildersheimer raum die zusammen fahren.

MfG timo


----------



## superson1c (30. Juni 2011)

Schöne Bilder. Viel Trail oder eher Ausnahmen?
In welche Richtung läuft der "Flow"? Also von wo nach wo fährt man "eher" bergauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (30. Juni 2011)

weiß einer von euch wo man mehr infos über den Ithkamm bekommen kann und von wo bis wo der geanu geht??
mfg bauernman


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Juni 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> Kann man sich der Aktion noch anschließen? Mitfahrtechnisch?



Bis jetzt ja, wären dann Tisch, Greensen und du, Bikes an dem Tag lohnen nicht.

Achja Samstag ist noch nen Platz für mitfahrt nach braunlage frei falls noch wer lust hat, außer es stürm zu doll am Wurmberg.

Ripgid ist evtl auch dabei


Achja zwecks Bautag, bei der Bikepark Seite unter Kontakt anmelden oder hier im Forum bei *outdoor* zu finden im Bikepark Braunlage Thread.


----------



## jaamaa (30. Juni 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> weiß einer von euch wo man mehr infos über den Ithkamm bekommen kann und von wo bis wo der geanu geht??
> mfg bauernman


z.B. gps-tour.info oder auch Google


----------



## Ripgid (30. Juni 2011)

die zweite Kickerline am Galgenberg ist echt gut geworden, war greensen da wieder am Werk? Tut' uns allen aber nen Gefallen und lasst die 5,0er Büchsen nicht im Wald liegen.. 

@Benni
wann willst du Samstag los? Pudel läuft halbwegs, bin mir allerdings noch nicht ganz schlüssig.. eigentlich hätte ich noch genug zu knüppeln hier.


----------



## greensen (30. Juni 2011)

30. Juli:
Ripgid, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, , oxysept, tingel83, trixter78

31. Juli:
Ripgid, fahrradheini, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Bungee,greensen 

06. August:
Ripgid, Martin31008, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Radler10

07. August:
Ripgid, Martin31008!, i-less, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Radler10, Bungee


31 juli passt !


----------



## greensen (30. Juni 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> die zweite Kickerline am Galgenberg ist echt gut geworden, war greensen da wieder am Werk? Tut' uns allen aber nen Gefallen und lasst die 5,0er Büchsen nicht im Wald liegen..
> 
> @Benni
> wann willst du Samstag los? Pudel läuft halbwegs, bin mir allerdings noch nicht ganz schlüssig.. eigentlich hätte ich noch genug zu knüppeln hier.



genau das wohlt ich nich hören  die 5.0 dosen sind zu hundert prozent nich von uns verstanden !danke übriegens trinke ich nich aus dosen sonder besitze eine trinkblase !!!und auch nich mein kumpel!und die zweite line is noch nich fertig ! aber cool das sie dier gefält
das mit demm dosen hört sich so selbstverstendlich an tut uns ein gefallen und und und xd


----------



## Ripgid (30. Juni 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> genau das wohlt ich nich hören



wieso, wusstest du es etwa schon?



greensen schrieb:


> .. nich von uns *verstanden *!



vorsichtig.. wie du in den Wald reinrufst, schallts auch zurück. 

die büchsen lagen nunmal direkt am trail, ob sie von euch sind, kann ich nicht sagen.. aber da hier ja hinz&kunz mitliest, trifft es vielleicht den richtigen.


----------



## greensen (30. Juni 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> wieso, wusstest du es etwa schon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist mier noch nich aufgefallen aber dann werde ich dämnachst mal ne mülltütte mitnehen und den scheiß da ander brüke am mülleimer entsorgen is nich gut für den trial !wenn da müll rum ligt alle denken dan das waren wir logiescherweise musst mal voher ankündiegen wenn de oben bist komm ich auch mal vorbei


----------



## enemy111 (1. Juli 2011)

wer ist hinz&kunz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (1. Juli 2011)

Google ist dein Freund:

Hinz und Kunz (vollständig: Heinrich und Konrad) ist eine deutsche Redewendung und Synonym für "Jedermann"


----------



## JesKacz (1. Juli 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @Jesco
> viel Glück, du packst das! Ankommen ist das Ziel


 
Das ist ja mein Problem...

Ich will nur nicht letzter in meiner Klasse werden und heile bleiben. Mal sehen wie das wird. Von 0600 - 0700 ist Startnummernausgabe, das heißt um 0400 aufstehen...


----------



## instinctless (1. Juli 2011)

ja ihr habe recht, ich habe nochmal über mein progressiv aggressives posting nachgedacht und entschuldige mich hiermit bei allen aktiven treadteilnehmern. sicher sind einige worte meinerseits manchmal nicht ganz angebracht. mein problem ist einfach das ich zu gern mitteile was ich denke. ich werd mich da in zukunft zurück nehmen.
fakt ist aber auch das ich mit 5 brüdern groß geworden bin und gelernt habe mich durchzusetzen. ich gehöre auch nicht zur weinerlicher deutscher der zusammen zuckt und wegläuft wenn person xy (ich nenne sie jetzt mal Ali) mir in der fußgängerzone zuruft "was guckst du". vor zehn jahren wäre ich ohne worte sofort auf solche typen drauf gegangen aber man wird ja älter, somit auch ruhiger gelassener. reifer lass ich jetzt mal absichtlich weg xD. ausserdem durfte ich vor einigen jahren wegen so ner aktion mal tief in die tasche greifen und schmerzensgeld zahlen. somit bin ich auch ein wenig geläutert. trotzdem bin ich nach wie vor ein typ mensch der sich nicht beleidigen lässt ohne sowas in irgend einer weise zu vergelten und nem fairen fight bin ich auch heute mit meinen 31 noch nicht abgeneigt. ich bin aber kein versteckter hooligan o.ä. ich lasse mir eben nur nichts gefallen und der punkt ist das sich unsere gesellschaft einfach viel zu viel gefallen lässt. was nicht heissen soll das man alles mit fäusten lösen sollte. ich möchte nicht das es hier schon wieder missverständnisse gibt.
hier im forum sind viele die mich kennen. die einen weniger lange die anderen schon ewig. alle die wissen das ich ein hilfsbereiter freundlicher und zuvorkommender mensch bin (der natürlich wie jeder seine ecken und kanten hat), nur reizen sollte man mich eben nicht 

in diesem sinne und voller zurückhaltung,
euer stehaufmännchen


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Juli 2011)

@thommes: würde morgens halt noch auf die Seite schauen wie der Lift läuft, Losfahren würde ich dann so um halb 9, damit man Pünktlich zum Liftbeginn da ist.


----------



## Ripgid (1. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @thommes: würde morgens halt noch auf die Seite schauen wie der Lift läuft, Losfahren würde ich dann so um halb 9, damit man Pünktlich zum Liftbeginn da ist.



Momentan sind alle Strecken wieder frei.. Wetter soll aber nicht so toll werden.. 12 grad mit 85% niederschlagswahrsch.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. Juli 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Um die vier Stunden (incl. Pausen); waren etwas über 50 km (musste Umwege machen da Wege gesperrt waren und habe mich auch einmal verfahren).



4h+ klingt gut, könnte Dir/ @all heute eine große Freitagsrunde im HiW bieten.
Zug bis Emmerke, dann Richtung Sorsum ~2km, ab da ins Gebüsch:
AT WK GB GK CT wenns gut rollt ggf noch GGB Anlieger/Kicker

hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (1. Juli 2011)

Hier im HiW hat es gerade gehagelt.. Soviel zum Wetter.
Viel Spaß bei der schlammschlacht ;-)


----------



## superson1c (1. Juli 2011)

@instinctless: gute "Stellungnahme"


----------



## oxysept (1. Juli 2011)

superson1c schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder. Viel Trail oder eher Ausnahmen?
> In welche Richtung läuft der "Flow"? Also von wo nach wo fährt man "eher" bergauf?



Der Kammweg zwischen Coppenbrügge und Lauenstein ist ein durchgehender Singeltrail. Die Richtung ist egal, es geht abwechselnd mal etwas hoch und dann wieder runter. 
Der Flow geht so, man ist vom Tempo her eher gemütlich unterwegs. Die Kammhöhe schwankt zwischen 370-440 m über NN. 
Bin bei "Adam und Eva" zum Kamm hochgefahren und habe ihn beim Steinbruch an der L425 verlassen.
Zurück nach Alfeld bin ich ein paar Trails am Waldrand des Iths langefahren, habe den Wasserbaum bei Ockensen besucht, den Weenzer Bruch (Bruchsee) durchfahren (Trails) und zum Schluss noch einen Trail am Hilsrand bei Coppengrave/Hohe Warte mitgenommen.

@bauernmann: Der komplette Ithkamm (mit durchgehendem Singeltrail) verläuft von Holzen-Ith bis Coppenbrügge. Das Stück zwischen Lauenstein und Coppenbrügge ist gut fahrbar. 
Zwischen dem Segelflugplatz (Holzen) und Lauenstein ist nur die erste Hälfe gut fahrbar, der Rest ist stark verklockt, durch umgefallene Bäume blockiert und geht viel rauf und runter. 
Hier heißt es sehr oft schieben oder tragen. (Bilder bei mir im Album.)
Ein paar links:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.8025.html
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ith
http://de.sevenload.com/videos/NtGNk2M-Vogler-DVD-Das-Ith-Hils-Gebirge

@pfädchenfinder: Habe heute und am WE keine Zeit. Muss noch für mein Kolloquium eine PP-Präsentation erstellen.

@all: Besitz hier jemand dieses Buch:[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Weserbergland-Teutoburger-Wald-Frank-Klose/dp/361350300X"]Weserbergland, Teutoburger Wald: Amazon.de: Frank Klose: Bücher[/ame]

Würde mir das gerne mal anschauen und eventuell ein paar Seite kopieren/scannen.


----------



## bauernman (1. Juli 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Der Kammweg zwischen Coppenbrügge und Lauenstein ist ein durchgehender Singeltrail. Die Richtung ist egal, es geht abwechselnd mal etwas hoch und dann wieder runter.
> Der Flow geht so, man ist vom Tempo her eher gemütlich unterwegs. Die Kammhöhe schwankt zwischen 370-440 m über NN.
> Bin bei "Adam und Eva" zum Kamm hochgefahren und habe ihn beim Steinbruch an der L425 verlassen.
> Zurück nach Alfeld bin ich ein paar Trails am Waldrand des Iths langefahren, habe den Wasserbaum bei Ockensen besucht, den Weenzer Bruch (Bruchsee) durchfahren (Trails) und zum Schluss noch einen Trail am Hilsrand bei Coppengrave/Hohe Warte mitgenommen.
> ...


und wie lang ist der komplette Ithkamm??


----------



## OrdenKubus (1. Juli 2011)

Moin Moin! 
.....hab ich gerade bei facebook>fahrtechnik.tv gefunden

Cooles Vid  für alle fleissigen Trailpfleger

@all: ein schönes WE im Wald, Bikepark, auf dem Sofa oder wo auch immer^^


----------



## oxysept (1. Juli 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> und wie lang ist der komplette Ithkamm??



Schätze so um die 20-25 km. Miss es einfach unter Google-Maps, Google-Earth etc. nach.
Lass dich aber nicht täuschen, dauert komplett bestimmt 3-4 Stunden (oder länger) den abzufahren/abzuschieben.


----------



## bauernman (1. Juli 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> .....hab ich gerade bei facebook>fahrtechnik.tv gefunden
> 
> Cooles Vid  für alle fleissigen Trailpfleger
> ...


dir auch ein schönes We bin aber dieses We mal auf der Wiese beim Mofarennen in Hönze sonst noch wer da??...ach und echt nettes Video


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Juli 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Der Kammweg zwischen Coppenbrügge und Lauenstein ist ein durchgehender Singeltrail. Die Richtung ist egal, es geht abwechselnd mal etwas hoch und dann wieder runter.
> Der Flow geht so, man ist vom Tempo her eher gemütlich unterwegs. Die Kammhöhe schwankt zwischen 370-440 m über NN.
> Bin bei "Adam und Eva" zum Kamm hochgefahren und habe ihn beim Steinbruch an der L425 verlassen.
> Zurück nach Alfeld bin ich ein paar Trails am Waldrand des Iths langefahren, habe den Wasserbaum bei Ockensen besucht, den Weenzer Bruch (Bruchsee) durchfahren (Trails) und zum Schluss noch einen Trail am Hilsrand bei Coppengrave/Hohe Warte mitgenommen.
> ...



Jepp, dies Buch bestitze ich schon seit locker 10 jahren, einige Tuoren wurden auch scon daruas abgefahren, nur ohnte AUto wars früher nciht so einfach zum Startpunkt zu kommen.


----------



## oxysept (1. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Jepp, dies Buch bestitze ich schon seit locker 10 jahren, einige Tuoren wurden auch scon daruas abgefahren, nur ohnte AUto wars früher nciht so einfach zum Startpunkt zu kommen.



Super, dann würde ich mich freuen, wenn du es beim nächsten Mal wenn wir uns treffen mitbringen könntest.
Falls du möchtest, kann ich dir von Frank Klose das Buch "Bike-Touren Harz" mitbringen und ausleihen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Juli 2011)

Bike Touren Harz hab ich auch, falls du Interesse hast dann kansnte das Buch auch abkaufen, Touren fahre ihc mit nem Dhler ja sowieso nciht mehr. Ist so gut wie neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (1. Juli 2011)

Was ist denn eigentlich mit Deinem 





> Giant XTC im Aufbau


?
Haste keine Lust mehr auf Touren?


----------



## Ripgid (1. Juli 2011)

@Ben
muss für morgen absagen, gibt momentan einfach wichtigeres. Sorry..


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Juli 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich mit Deinem ?
> Haste keine Lust mehr auf Touren?



Im mom gibs wichtigeres als das XTC, der RAhmen steht erst mal auf dem Schrank und wartet.
Am Dhler kommen noch nen paar neue Sachen dran und dann mal sehen für die näcshte saison was aufbauen über Weihnachten.


evtl bin ich morgen in Hi mit dem Bike am gelben Turm.


----------



## Bungee (1. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub`s ja gaaaaaaanich mehr!!

Eben voller Elan am Bahnhof (Bodenburg) angekommen, meine Street Bitch bestiegen und Kette: Vaddern hat zum Essen geladen.

Als ich dann im Wiegetritt den Berg hochjachterte, muss ich echt ziemlich bescheuert geguckt haben, als sich plötzlich mein Vorderrad ausklinkte, meine Forke den Asphalt knutschte und ich elegant über den Lenker abstieg...

Noch total verdattert fiel mir dann auf: Da hat wohl jemand meinen Schnellspanner brauchen können! 

... ohne Worte!!


----------



## fahrradheini (1. Juli 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> Ich glaub`s ja gaaaaaaanich mehr!!
> 
> Eben voller Elan am Bahnhof (Bodenburg) angekommen, meine Street Bitch bestiegen und Kette: Vaddern hat zum Essen geladen.
> 
> ...



ich glaubs ja nicht  was für *********** sind nur unterwegs????

ist dir viel passiert?


----------



## Bungee (1. Juli 2011)

@ Fahrradheini:

Fiese, gemeine, kleine Schürfwunde am Arm. 
Glück gehabt, hatte keinen Helm auf...
Aber auf die Schnauze fallen konnte ich schon immer gut!


----------



## Ripgid (1. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> ... *näcshte saison was aufbauen* über Weihnachten.



Fanes & my First Wildsau?


----------



## Martin31008 (1. Juli 2011)

Interessant, mir ist mal das Voderrad beim Wheelie abgefallen....

Ich war heute nach der Arbeit mal bei Stadler und habe verschiedene Bikes der  500 klasse Probegefahren.

Unabhängig davon, das ich gerade 1300 zur Verfügung hätte.

Jedenfalls sind wir (Verkäufer und ich) zu dem Resumee gekommen, das die Dynamics Räder immernoch das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältniss bieten.

Also man bekommt fürs gleiche Geld einfach bessere Komponenten, und wenn man sich dann dochmal nen "richtigen" Rahmen kaufen möchte, hat man erstmal Komponenten die man ranschrauben kann.

Oder man rüstet das Rad eben nach und nach auf und kauft sich dann einen Rahmen.

Im direkten Vergleich haben die Cubes, Focus und Cannondales deutlich schlechtere Komponenten dran, man bezahlt eben doch den Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen.

Wie dem auch sei, ich hab mich entschieden erstmal meine Räder aufzurüsten, und später einen ordentlichen Rahmen zu kaufen und den ganzen Kram da ran zu bauen.

Spasseshalber hab ich mir gleich mal 2 1,5" Schwalbe Marathon gekauft, mit der Green Guard Einlage sind sie zwar (gefühlt) etwas schwerer aber egal.

Die hab ich also nun an mein rotes Kettler montiert, 6Bar draufgeknallt und mein Hund kommt nicht mehr beim Gassifahren hinterher 

Schon Spassig zumindest für meine tägliche "alte B3 bis Banteln und zurück" Runde.

Ins Gelände würd ich mich damit nicht wagen, dafür hab ich das Cannondale.

Und mit dem werd ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal den Galgenberg ausspionieren.


----------



## fahrradheini (1. Juli 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> @ Fahrradheini:
> 
> Fiese, gemeine, kleine Schürfwunde am Arm.
> Glück gehabt, hatte keinen Helm auf...
> Aber auf die Schnauze fallen konnte ich schon immer gut!



hrhrhr @ auffe schnauze fallen.... jo das hast ja in der vergangenheit fein geübt 

evil knevel bungee sollltest heissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lammy13 (1. Juli 2011)

So, ich bin vorhin erst mal den Haseder Busch erkunden gewesen. Dort gibt es auch ein paar nette Strecken glaub ich. (  ) nur, das irgendwer mitten auf den Weg einfach nen kleinen Table gepflanzt hat, fand ich nicht so gut. Aber für eine gemütliche Tour dürfte sich der Haseder Busch schon eignen. 

Lg.


----------



## fahrradheini (1. Juli 2011)

lammy13 schrieb:


> So, ich bin vorhin erst mal den Haseder Busch erkunden gewesen. Dort gibt es auch ein paar nette Strecken glaub ich. (  ) nur, das irgendwer mitten auf den Weg einfach nen kleinen Table gepflanzt hat, fand ich nicht so gut. Aber für eine gemütliche Tour dürfte sich der Haseder Busch schon eignen.
> 
> Lg.



besser als nen double wo man is loch plumpsen könnte


----------



## lammy13 (1. Juli 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> besser als nen double wo man is loch plumpsen könnte



Ja gut, das stimmt auch wieder aber, was hat ein table mitten im was-weis-ich zu tun, danach war ja gar nichts mehr, also keine kicker, doubles etc.
Das hat mich ein wenig gewundert. Aber okay.


----------



## Ripgid (1. Juli 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Interessant, mir ist mal das Voderrad beim Wheelie abgefallen....
> 
> Ich war heute nach der Arbeit mal bei Stadler und habe verschiedene Bikes der  500 klasse Probegefahren.
> 
> ...



ist halt die Frage was du mit dem Bike machen möchtest.. eher Cross-Country-Touren oder sollen auch mal eine etwas härtere Gangart mit drin sein?

Weiterhin bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ein 20 Jahre alter Rahmen von den heutigen MTB-standards nicht bereits als überholt gilt (Steuerrohr-, Tretlagerdimensionen, Bremsaufnahmen usw) und es da nicht eher sinn machen würde einen Rahmen für 4-500 gleich mit neu zu kaufen. Nicht dass du dir schöne neue Anbauteile kaufst, die aber vom Standard her gar nicht an einen aktuellen Rahmen passen. Die Anbauteile bekommst du aber im Internet bei den diversen Onlineshops um einiges günstiger (www.hibike.de , www.bike-components.de , www.actionsports.de , www.bike-discount.de , www.bike-discount.net und wie se alle heißen) als bei der Stadler-Apotheke.

Dynamics ist soweit mir bekannt ist die Hausmarke von Stadler. Daher wohl auch die Preisdifferenz. Canyon baut auch recht fähige Bikes (mit akzeptablem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis), aber leider nur über den Versand zu beziehen.

Grüße


----------



## superson1c (1. Juli 2011)

Man kann im Bikemarkt, bei e*ay oder sonstwo online (Schnäppchenthread) echt ziemlich günstig Hardtailrahmen bekommen. Da macht es dann schon Sinn nen 20 Jahren alten Rahmen zu ersetzen. Wie Ripgid schon sagt haben sich ja auch diverse Standards durchgesetzt und somit würde die Hälfte schon gar nicht mehr an das alte Rad passen. Ohne Scheibenbremse will man ja heute im Gelände auch nicht mehr wirklich unterwegs sein.


----------



## fahrradheini (1. Juli 2011)

jo... hab grad nen grossman ergattert ... fdt-05 inkl sattelstütze klemme euro bb innenlager(was ich nicht brauche) und nem fsa the pig für 190 inkl versand.... so als beispiel mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Juli 2011)

für CC Touren kannste dir auch nen schönen 29er Hardtail aufbauen, kostet komplett bei Kelpe 500eur.

@all: benötigt jemand noch ne Rolle, da ich meine nur einmal benutzt habe wollte ich die verkaufen 50eur, kann man vom lenker aus verstellen.


----------



## Ripgid (2. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @all: benötigt jemand noch ne Rolle, da ich meine nur einmal benutzt habe wollte ich die verkaufen 50eur, kann man vom lenker aus verstellen.



ja, interesse vorhanden. mach' mir mal ein paar Bilder... für welche Hinterachsbreiten passt das ding?


----------



## CrunchRyder (2. Juli 2011)

wie schauts denn am Sonntag mit ner kleinen bergablastigen Runde über den Tosmar oder ähnliches aus? Wer möchte mir ein paar Ecken um Hildesheim zeigen, die ich noch nicht kenne?


@ instinctless: wie gehts dem Rücken?


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Juli 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> ja, interesse vorhanden. mach' mir mal ein paar Bilder... für welche Hinterachsbreiten passt das ding?



150er Achsbreite würde passen, müssten aber dann 2 neue aufnahmen die kürzen sind gedreht werden, normae standard MTB passt aber.

Bilder mach ich nachher.


----------



## Ripgid (2. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> 150er Achsbreite würde passen, müssten aber dann 2 neue aufnahmen die kürzen sind gedreht werden, normae standard MTB passt aber.
> 
> Bilder mach ich nachher.



Passt schon, das cheaptrick hat ja 135er hinterachse.
Morgen mit crunchrider ne tosmarrunde?

@crunchrider
Gerne, wann in etwa?


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Juli 2011)

könnte machbar sein, werd gleich mal reifen wecheln.
Achja Rolle soll 50eur kosten, das Werkzeug für die Boxxer könnt ich dann auch mitbringen.

Man gut das wir nciht nach Lage gefahren sind, Park ist geschlossen wegen heftigen sturmböen

Änder mal den Link für den Alutech Rahmen, da kommt man nämlich auf deinen verkaufen Roco Dämpfer.
Was für nen RAhmen bekommste jetzt, wenn der Pudel weg ist?


----------



## bauernman (2. Juli 2011)

hey, hat jemand zufällig nen Satz gebrauchte oder auch neue Downhill Pedale suche welche für meine Mofa
mfg bauernman


----------



## fahrradheini (2. Juli 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> hey, hat jemand zufällig nen Satz gebrauchte oder auch neue Downhill Pedale suche welche für meine Mofa
> mfg bauernman



an eine mofa kommen bei mir nur klickies


----------



## Ripgid (2. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Änder mal den Link für den Alutech Rahmen, da kommt man nämlich auf deinen verkaufen Roco Dämpfer.
> Was für nen RAhmen bekommste jetzt, wenn der Pudel weg ist?



komisch, der link stimmt. jetzt passts.

entweder nen Ion, oder was exotisches von CRC.. mal sehen..


----------



## bauernman (2. Juli 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> an eine mofa kommen bei mir nur klickies


hehe weilk diese scheiß plastik pedalen konnte man heut beim Mofarennen in Hönze voll vergessen na gut unsere Mofa auch aber immer hin 444Minuten durchgehalten und den 33.Platz von 54 gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradheini (2. Juli 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> hehe weilk diese scheiß plastik pedalen konnte man heut beim Mofarennen in Hönze voll vergessen na gut unsere Mofa auch aber immer hin 444Minuten durchgehalten und den 33.Platz von 54 gemacht


  mein chef fährt auch mofarennen  ... in machtsum is im september ein drei stunden rennen iwie...

is doch ok der platz  und 444 minuten is kein pappenstiel


----------



## bauernman (2. Juli 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> mein chef fährt auch mofarennen  ... in machtsum is im september ein drei stunden rennen iwie...
> 
> is doch ok der platz  und 444 minuten is kein pappenstiel


echt im september muss ich gleichmal googeln dann geht es wohl nach dem rennen am 20.8. nach machtsum


----------



## CrunchRyder (2. Juli 2011)

@ tosmar morgen: ich würd mich da gerne nach dem Wetter richten. Wenns wie aus Kübeln gießt hab ich nich sooo große Lust. 
Aber so grundsätzlich lieber vormittags. Um 11 am Forsthaus? Oder doch lieber über den Galgenberg? Da kenn ich nur de Trail zur Raststätte


----------



## greensen (2. Juli 2011)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> @ tosmar morgen: ich würd mich da gerne nach dem Wetter richten. Wenns wie aus Kübeln gießt hab ich nich sooo große Lust.
> Aber so grundsätzlich lieber vormittags. Um 11 am Forsthaus? Oder doch lieber über den Galgenberg? Da kenn ich nur de Trail zur Raststätte



ja galgenberg könnte dier alles zeigen aber eben aufem griesberg trial hat meine bremse den geist auf gegeben !und ohne bremmse !aber dämnechst dann gerne


----------



## 2o83 (2. Juli 2011)

Kauf dir mal ein Rechtschreibprogramm! 

Cheers!


----------



## greensen (2. Juli 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Kauf dir mal ein Rechtschreibprogramm!
> 
> Cheers!



wenn de mich meinst ! lrs !www lese recht schreib schwäche de


----------



## Ripgid (2. Juli 2011)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> @ tosmar morgen: ich würd mich da gerne nach dem Wetter richten. Wenns wie aus Kübeln gießt hab ich nich sooo große Lust.
> Aber so grundsätzlich lieber vormittags. Um 11 am Forsthaus? Oder doch lieber über den Galgenberg? Da kenn ich nur de Trail zur Raststätte



so früh wird bei mir nix.. muss ja das sonntagsessen noch mitnehmen 

Hätte jetzt so gegen 15 uhr gedacht; natürlich stark wetterabhängig.. schlammschlacht und dauerregen kann ich nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## fahrradheini (2. Juli 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Kauf dir mal ein Rechtschreibprogramm!
> 
> Cheers!



man kanns doch lesen. und btw hast du irgendeine ahung welchen hintergrund die nich so pralle rechtschreibung hat???

das muss nicht zb dummheit oder sowas sein. schon mal was von einer lese/rechtschreibschwäche gehört? wenn nein google das mal 

und überhaupt... das is halt "greensenstyle"


----------



## 2o83 (2. Juli 2011)

Ja das Niveau von heute. Wenn ich nicht andauernd auch so geschriebene Bewerbungen lesen müsste wäre es ja nicht schlimm. Und ich kann lesen. 

Cheers! 

Und P.S.: ich muss das nicht googeln, ich hab solche Leute bei mir. Und davon hab ich viel Ahnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradheini (2. Juli 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Ja das Niveau von heute. Wenn ich nicht andauernd auch so geschriebene Bewerbungen lesen müsste wäre es ja nicht schlimm. Und ich kann lesen.
> 
> Cheers!



http://www.lrs.de/ nix niveau man man man


----------



## fahrradheini (2. Juli 2011)

dann versteh ich dich nicht wenn du die ahnung hast?!


----------



## 2o83 (2. Juli 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> schlammschlacht und dauerregen kann ich nicht gebrauchen.



War heute aber am Tosmar echt gut, nicht zu schlammig, ließ sich ordentlich fahren. 

Cheers!


----------



## bauernman (2. Juli 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Ja das Niveau von heute. Wenn ich nicht andauernd auch so geschriebene Bewerbungen lesen müsste wäre es ja nicht schlimm. Und ich kann lesen.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Und P.S.: ich muss das nicht googeln, ich hab solche Leute bei mir. Und davon hab ich viel Ahnung...


na dann solltest du deine blöden Kommentare mal sein lassen und müsstest ja eigentlich selbst drauf kommen das es ein bisschen für manch einen beleidigent ist und wenn du meinst bei dir gibt es genug dann weiß ich nicht ob du an deiner Arbeitsstelle richtig bist wenn du mit sowas nicht klar kommst! und finde man kann jemanden nicht an seinen Schwächen mit einem niedrigen Niveau bewerten auch solche Leute sind zu 100% in Ordnung.


----------



## Ripgid (2. Juli 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> War heute aber am Tosmar echt gut, nicht zu schlammig, ließ sich ordentlich fahren.
> 
> Cheers!


okay, hätte auch nichts dagegen mal meine Dirty Dan's auszuprobieren  
abwarten..


----------



## Ripgid (2. Juli 2011)

@bauernman, greensen
wenn ihr nicht so faul sein würdet, den geschriebenen mist nochmal vor dem abschicken durchzulesen, würde auch nicht so ein murks dabei rauskommen. Sowas auf Legasthenie zu schieben ist auch keine Lösung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (2. Juli 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> na dann solltest du deine blöden Kommentare mal sein lassen und müsstest ja eigentlich selbst drauf kommen das es ein bisschen für manch einen beleidigent ist und wenn du meinst bei dir gibt es genug dann weiß ich nicht ob du an deiner Arbeitsstelle richtig bist wenn du mit sowas nicht klar kommst!



Wo hab ich denn gesagt das es "genug" sind? Dafür kann keiner was, man muss es nur vorher wissen. Und klar bin ich bei meiner Arbeit richtig!  
Aber jetzt ist es ja klar gestellt, dazu sag ich nichts mehr. Wenn ich jemanden damit beleidigt habe oder sich jemand beleidigt fühlt, dann entschuldige ich mich dafür. 

Cheers!


----------



## 2o83 (2. Juli 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> okay, hätte auch nichts dagegen mal meine Dirty Dan's auszuprobieren
> abwarten..



Die brauchst du da nicht im Moment. Stellenweise ist der Boden noch sehr trocken, dafür gibt es aber auch einige recht tiefe Stellen. Lässt sich aber mit normalen Reifen ohne Probleme bewerkstelligen. Kann das aber nur über denn Kammweg Richtung Diekholzen, Canyon Trail und umliegende Trails berichten. 

Cheers!


----------



## greensen (2. Juli 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @bauernman, greensen
> wenn ihr nicht so faul sein würdet, den geschriebenen mist nochmal vor dem abschicken durchzulesen, würde auch nicht so ein murks dabei rauskommen. Sowas auf Legasthenie zu schieben ist auch keine Lösung..



also ich habe eine  zertifizierte  lese recht schreib schwäche !


----------



## bauernman (2. Juli 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Wo hab ich denn gesagt das es "genug" sind? Dafür kann keiner was, man muss es nur vorher wissen. Und klar bin ich bei meiner Arbeit richtig!
> Aber jetzt ist es ja klar gestellt, dazu sag ich nichts mehr. Wenn ich jemanden damit beleidigt habe oder sich jemand beleidigt fühlt, dann entschuldige ich mich dafür.
> 
> Cheers!


Mensch ist doch auch egal. finde es keinen Grund sich dafür hier anzufeinden werde mich jetzt bei dir auch entschuldigen das ich mich in eingemischt hab ist ja eine Sache zwischen Greensen und dir. so ist jetzt gut oder??


----------



## bauernman (2. Juli 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Die brauchst du da nicht im Moment. Stellenweise ist der Boden noch sehr trocken, dafür gibt es aber auch einige recht tiefe Stellen. Lässt sich aber mit normalen Reifen ohne Probleme bewerkstelligen. Kann das aber nur über denn Kammweg Richtung Diekholzen, Canyon Trail und umliegende Trails berichten.
> 
> Cheers!


also ich denke der Boden wird jetzt schon sehr durchgeweicht sein da es vorhin nochmal richtig gut geschüttet hat


----------



## 2o83 (2. Juli 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> ist jetzt gut oder??







bauernman schrieb:


> also ich denke der Boden wird jetzt schon sehr durchgeweicht sein da es vorhin nochmal richtig gut geschüttet hat



Dachte ich die letzten Tage auch, aber es läuft teilweise nur ab und sammelt sich dann in den Kuhlen. Ich werde mich morgen überraschen lassen.

Cheers!


----------



## fahrradheini (2. Juli 2011)

entschuldigt sich bei mir auch irgendwer?    ... nee jux


----------



## fahrradheini (2. Juli 2011)

der griesbergtrail war heut gut glitschig schon.... machte aber bock wie sau


----------



## Martin31008 (2. Juli 2011)

Wir ham da in einem anderen Forum auch einen aus Badse, der wird ständig fertiggemacht deswegen. 

Also locker bleiben.

Schaut sich denn keiner das Spektakel am Solling an Sonntag?


----------



## CrunchRyder (2. Juli 2011)

Wir können die Runde auch auf den Nachmittag legen. Ich muss mich nur etwas nach meiner Family richten. Krankes Kind und kranke Freundin schränken die freie Zeitverfügung etwas ein 

ich meld mich morgen früh hier nochmal, wenn ich weiss, wie die Damen drauf sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greensen (2. Juli 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> der griesbergtrail war heut gut glitschig schon.... machte aber bock wie sau



ja das wahr echt gut glitschig !hat sich gelohnt hoch zu schieben ne!


----------



## trixter78 (3. Juli 2011)

Ganz schön ruhig hier...Wetter ist scheinbar zu schlecht 
Und wo ist eigentlich unser Ober-Radeinkäufer Mr.Flatline Park hin?


----------



## Ripgid (3. Juli 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Und wo ist eigentlich unser Ober-Radeinkäufer Mr.Flatline Park hin?



wahrscheinlich auf dem Boden der Tatsachen zurück.. ist wohl alles doch nicht so einfach wie es auf Youtube aussieht..


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. Juli 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Schaut sich denn keiner das Spektakel am Solling an Sonntag?



Salve!

Ja, ich/wir aus nächster Nähe und zwar über die Mitteldistanz

Wie man sieht
http://www.sportident.com/timing/er...3442352&w=w&sprache=d&ref=&art=&bahnauswahl=M
einigermaßen erfolgreich
8 Fahrer aus der elan- & spirit-sport-Dienstagsrunde waren dabei
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Ripgid (3. Juli 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Ja, ich/wir aus nächster Nähe und zwar über die Mitteldistanz
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch zum 5ten!


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (3. Juli 2011)

@ripgid und trixter78

der "Ober-Radeinkäufer Mr.Flatline Park" (Timo) isn sehr guter kumpel vom mir und er hat sein flatline und macht sich sehr gut für den anfang.. hätte ich nich gedacht hab schon eine paar tolle runden gedreht mit ihm  hätte aber nich gedacht das man hier im forum so übereinen user herzieht nur weil er nich mher angemeldet ist. 

unglaublich.. man der isn anfänger und jeder hat da ein paar fragen mehr leute.. ihr wusstet auch nich alles an einem tag und problem gibts halt nunmal auch bei bikeshops was kann erdafür wenn er an son drecksladen kommt -.-
Zitat: Ripgid 	 		*AW: Leute aus Hildesheim und Umgebung - Wo seid ihr? - [Teil 2]*
 		 	Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *trixter78* 

 
_Und wo ist eigentlich unser Ober-Radeinkäufer Mr.Flatline Park hin?_

wahrscheinlich auf dem Boden der Tatsachen zurück.. ist wohl alles doch nicht so einfach wie es auf Youtube aussieht..


----------



## bauernman (3. Juli 2011)

BigAirLTD2010 schrieb:


> @ripgid und trixter78
> 
> der "Ober-Radeinkäufer Mr.Flatline Park" (Timo) isn sehr guter kumpel vom mir und er hat sein flatline und macht sich sehr gut für den anfang.. hätte ich nich gedacht hab schon eine paar tolle runden gedreht mit ihm  hätte aber nich gedacht das man hier im forum so übereinen user herzieht nur weil er nich mher angemeldet ist.
> 
> ...


das ist doch kein überherziehen es war nur immer interessant wie er gewartet hat das sein Bike endlich ankommt und zu dem *AW: Leute aus Hildesheim und Umgebung - Wo seid ihr? - [Teil 2] kann man doch mal fragen wenn er nicht mehr schreibt und warum ist er denn nciht mehr angemeldet ist doch ein guter Anlaufpunkt als Anfänger
@Trixter78 würde gerne bei sonem SAU geilen Wetter in den wald nur ohne Profil auf den Reifen macht man sich heut nicht so gut
*


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (3. Juli 2011)

Ja klaa stimmt schon alufpunkt is hier super.. an für sich ein super treff für biker um sachen auzutauschen, aber ich finde es nich gut das man sich drüber lusitg macht.. son theater wegen nemm bike hab ich noch nie gesehn ganz erhlich noch nie gesehn aber dafür kann er auch nichts ging vorn anwalt ect und ich ein situation gut gemeistert... und das kann ja sogut wie jedem passieren der sich als anfänger was kaufen geht und blauäugig in den laden stürm ohne sich vorher schlau zumachen...


----------



## fahrradheini (3. Juli 2011)

und wo isser nu hin????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. Juli 2011)

Popcorn.


----------



## OrdenKubus (3. Juli 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Popcorn.


...und ne Tüte Satzzeichen bitte!!! 

...obwohl will hier nicht alte oder neue Wunden aufreissen 
 Mea culpa


----------



## trixter78 (3. Juli 2011)

BigAirLTD2010 schrieb:


> ...hätte aber nich gedacht das man hier im  forum so übereinen user herzieht nur weil er nich mher angemeldet ist.



Wusste gar nicht, dass er nicht mehr angemeldet ist. Das sollte auch kein 'über ihn herziehen' sein...wenns hoch kommt ne kleine Stichelei mit nem -> 
Kann man ja nicht ahnen, dass wegen sowas gleich n' Fass aufgemacht wird.
Wieso hat er sich überhaupt abgemeldet bzw. schreibt nicht mehr?

Schliesst euch doch einfach mal bei der Runde Ende Juli/Anfang August an.

Glückwunsch @ Günther 

Edit: Mal die Teilnehmerliste mitziehen...


> 30. Juli:
> Ripgid, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, , oxysept, tingel83, trixter78
> 
> 31. Juli:
> ...


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (3. Juli 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> und wo isser nu hin????



Hat sich wieder gelöscht... frag mich nich warum, aber ich denke er hat seine gründe ^^ er ist fast täglich mit seinem bike beschäftig^^ praktisch nen fanatiker geworden.


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Juli 2011)

Hört lieber auf über so nen mist zu diskutieren, er fährt wenigstens und das ist doch gut.

Hättet mal lieber WC im DH gucken sollen, der Gwin ist echt nen überflieger wie er die Strecke runter geheizt ist.


----------



## 2o83 (3. Juli 2011)

Der "Ratboy" hätte es mehr verdient!  Aber wieder mal nett gewesen das anzuschauen. Eine der schönsten Strecken finde ich, bald sehe ich es ja in live. 

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Juli 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Ja, ich/wir aus nächster Nähe und zwar über die Mitteldistanz
> 
> ...





wurden intermediates aufgezogen oder war es schlimmer?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Juli 2011)

obwohl; jockel 22,15 und selbst 19,33 sieht eher fläch un dröch us,
nu kann det ewwer och vonne woohl conditionierte beene sin


----------



## CrunchRyder (3. Juli 2011)

so, Grippe sei dank muss ich mir die nächsten Tage keine Gedanken machen, ob ich es nicht doch wagen kann bei dem Regen mich auf den Bock zu setzen. Ich hoffe ihr hattet einen schöneren Sonntag....

verschnupfte Grüße


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (3. Juli 2011)

sorry wollte kein fass aufmachn, ^^ man is halt nur sehr getresst wennman den ganzen kram vom einem freund mitbekommt ..  irgendwann hat man halt die schanuze voll ich hab auch nich verstanden warum er nich einfach sein geld zurückholt. habt ihr hier bestimmt schon zu genüge drüber gepostet.. er hat mir davon ja auch erzählt das er im froum viel rumgefragt hat...

deswegen wollte ich das thema auch nich mehr anstechen  hauptsache er hat sein bike und kommt gut durch den rest der session..


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Juli 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> obwohl; jockel 22,15 und selbst 19,33 sieht eher fläch un dröch us,



sah eher stähl und näss us



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> nu kann det ewwer och vonne woohl conditionierte beene sin


nün kömme wir die Sach scho näher

Die SenMaIII-G-K-R Waden sind komprimiert-konditioniert-exotherm

LG, G-K-R


----------



## waldhase (4. Juli 2011)

@ Günther
Du entwickelst dich ja langsam zum Schreck der Mitteldistanz;-)
Diese Elan-Runde schein zu puschen


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Juli 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Der "Ratboy" hätte es mehr verdient!  Aber wieder mal nett gewesen das anzuschauen. Eine der schönsten Strecken finde ich, bald sehe ich es ja in live.
> 
> Cheers!



Schon mal heftig wenn der langsamste Mann gut 10sek schneller sit als die schnellste Frau.

Wo guckste dir den WC an?


----------



## 2o83 (4. Juli 2011)

Val di Sole nach momentaner Planung. Oder halt die Weltmeisterschaften, ganz raus ist es noch nicht. 

Cheers!


----------



## waldhase (6. Juli 2011)

@Pädgen
Hat du dein Heim sicher vor Sonnenuntergang erreicht?
Ich konnte auch die Schnappatmung wieder auf Normal umstellen

@Günther
..und tschüss..schon war er weg..


----------



## greensen (8. Juli 2011)

Sommer Sonne  und geile Bodenverhältnisse meiner Meinung jeden falls !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (8. Juli 2011)

Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Juli 2011)

Ripgid und ich fahren jetzt nach braunlage, Wetter scheint ja super zu werden.

Ride On


----------



## instinctless (9. Juli 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Interessant, mir ist mal das Voderrad beim Wheelie abgefallen....
> 
> Ich war heute nach der Arbeit mal bei Stadler und habe verschiedene Bikes der  500 klasse Probegefahren.
> 
> ...



wenn du schon 1300 ueber hast schau doch mal in bikemarkt.
habe gerade fuer mein frauchen dort nen spicy 516 ergattert. fuer 1475+ extra parts die es noch dazu gibt. die karre liegt sonst so bei 3400


----------



## Martin31008 (9. Juli 2011)

Hab leider bei den aktuellen Marken keine Ahnung was dort was wert ist. Ich hab mir gerade noch ein Scott in Hannover ersteigert, das hat zumindest komplett XT dran.

Somit brauch ich jetzt nur noch einen vernünftigen Rahmen und eine Federgabel...


----------



## instinctless (9. Juli 2011)

sich nen flatline kaufen ubd dann hier abmelden passt iwie nicht ausser er fährt gern alleine.
hilfe bei der anschaffung hätte er hier sicher bekommen aber bei ihm war ja eig. alles schon klar. er hat hier eig. mehr gespammt und gejammert als alles andere.
meine meinung


----------



## instinctless (9. Juli 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Hab leider bei den aktuellen Marken keine Ahnung was dort was wert ist. Ich hab mir gerade noch ein Scott in Hannover ersteigert, das hat zumindest komplett XT dran.
> 
> Somit brauch ich jetzt nur noch einen vernünftigen Rahmen und eine Federgabel...



du bist doch hier im richtigen forum für solche fragen ubd antworten  
und die aws sind sogar gratis


----------



## instinctless (9. Juli 2011)

@crunchrider
danke der nachfrage
wird jeden tag bissel besser
darf bei der physio sogar schon 10min. ergometer strampeln.ellenbogen gehts gut.
schulter macht mir bissel zu schaffen

musste gerade 7 tage thread aufholen,
sorry für den spam


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (9. Juli 2011)

und was wäre deiner meinung nach das richtige für ihn gewesen mit seinem flatline?!


----------



## bauernman (9. Juli 2011)

jetzt fängt doch die diskussion nicht schon wieder über das Flatline an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. Juli 2011)

Alles hat seine Gründe. Von mir auf jeden Fall einen netten Gruß an Flatline und viel Spass mit dem Bike!


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (9. Juli 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Alles hat seine Gründe. Von mir auf jeden Fall einen netten Gruß an Flatline und viel Spass mit dem Bike!



richtig sehe ich genau soo ^^ naja ich halt jetzt den rand.. ewiges thema..  grüße gebe ich an ihn weiter


----------



## Martin31008 (10. Juli 2011)

Mal ne Frage an die Profis: Greift Reifenschaum das Gummi an?

Ich habe neulich mal einen Satz Reifen mit Reifenschaum angesprüht, gestern wollte ich ne Runde fahren und denke mir "Warum rollt das Dingen nicht"
Noch mal Luft überprüft, keine Änderung.

Scheinbar sind die Gumminoppen extrem weich geworden, es bremst richtig während der Fahrt.

Auf Teer versteht sich.


----------



## instinctless (10. Juli 2011)

BigAirLTD2010 schrieb:


> richtig sehe ich genau soo ^^ naja ich halt jetzt den rand.. ewiges thema..  grüße gebe ich an ihn weiter



ich stell jetzt mal ne these in den raum.

DU und RockyFlatline sind ein und dieselbe person.
wieso sollte er sich grundlos aus dem forum abmelden nachdem wir wochenlang sein leid mit tragen mussten und wieso bist du kurz nach seiner abmeldung hier aufgetaucht mit nem neuen account?

hältste uns für blöde?
ist natürlich nur reine spekulation aber zur not liesse sich das auch problemlos nachweisen, ich kann ja mal bei den forum admins nachhaken.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. Juli 2011)

Bitte nicht übel nehmen, aber: es wird echt Zeit, dass du wieder aufs Bike kommst oder dir ein Ausgleichshobby suchst.


----------



## fahrradheini (10. Juli 2011)

was n los.... nur weil er sagt was er denkt?! 
btw instinctless wenn du morgen zeit hast komm ich dich mal besuchen 


wer hier kam denn schon auf die idee ihn mal zu besuchen. so als "ausgleich" mal für ihn? 
naja egal... ich jedenfalls brauch mir da nix vorwerfen.
in diesem sinne: morgen radele ich mal nach sarstedt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (10. Juli 2011)

@i-less
du sprichst aus, was sich einige von uns schon seit längerem gedacht haben 

btw. bin ich seit kurzem auch öfter mal mit dem schmalspurrad unterwegs.
krasser vortrieb und recht hohe geschwindigkeiten und das nur mit 8 gängen.. mit den dünnen reifen muss man sich aber noch anfreunden wenn man vorher nur reifenbreiten größer als 2,3" gefahren ist :-D


----------



## instinctless (10. Juli 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @i-less
> du sprichst aus, was sich einige von uns schon seit längerem gedacht haben
> 
> btw. bin ich seit kurzem auch öfter mal mit dem schmalspurrad unterwegs.
> krasser vortrieb und recht hohe geschwindigkeiten und das nur mit 8 gängen.. mit den dünnen reifen muss man sich aber noch anfreunden wenn man vorher nur reifenbreiten größer als 2,3" gefahren ist :-D




weisst ja ich sach gern was ich denke


----------



## OrdenKubus (10. Juli 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> ich stell jetzt mal ne these in den raum.
> 
> DU und RockyFlatline sind ein und dieselbe person.
> wieso sollte er sich grundlos aus dem forum abmelden nachdem wir wochenlang sein leid mit tragen mussten und wieso bist du kurz nach seiner abmeldung hier aufgetaucht mit nem neuen account?
> ...



jepp 




turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Bitte nicht übel nehmen, aber: es wird echt Zeit, dass du wieder aufs Bike kommst oder dir ein Ausgleichshobby suchst.



Wird echt Zeit für´s Bike!
...bevor falsche Vermutungen aufkommen, den Anstoss mit dem Fake Account kommt nicht allein von i-less, aber er postet es gleich an der richtigen stelle^^
Als Operator musste ich schon manchen Fakeaccount löschen, mit ähnlicher Thematik....




fahrradheini schrieb:


> was n los.... nur weil er sagt was er denkt?!
> btw instinctless wenn du morgen zeit hast komm ich dich mal besuchen
> 
> 
> ...



Besuch gab es von mir auch! ...aber ich muss das nicht jedesmal hier so super betonen!!!
...naja wenn ich bedenke wie viele Genesungswünschen ich hier von unbekannten Menschen aus dem Forum bekommen hab, aber andere die man auf dem Trail getroffen hat.... egal....


----------



## bauernman (10. Juli 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> ich stell jetzt mal ne these in den raum.
> 
> DU und RockyFlatline sind ein und dieselbe person.
> wieso sollte er sich grundlos aus dem forum abmelden nachdem wir wochenlang sein leid mit tragen mussten und wieso bist du kurz nach seiner abmeldung hier aufgetaucht mit nem neuen account?
> ...


hey da bin ich noch garnicht druf gekomm aber jetzt fällt mir das auch auf
1. die Person X ist ja erst seit Juni 2011 angemeldet
2. fing meiner Meinung nach einfach an mit zuschreiben ohne sich Vorzustellen
3. ist ja ein GUTER bekannter von mister flatline 
4. vielleicht hat er sein Flatline auch nicht bekommen und hat jetzt dafür ein Bergamont

sorry an die Person um die es eigentlich geht aber wenn du mister flatline so gut kennst dann müsstest du doch auch wissen warum er hier nicht mehr ist


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Juli 2011)

Es kann nur der Timo sein, ihr müsst mal das Profil vergleichen, beide sind Nutzkraftfahrzeug Mechatroniker und der Mr. Flatland hat jetzt auch nen Bergamont LTD, sein angeblicher Kumpel der etzt hier schreibt hat seins jetzt erst bestellt. Alles sehr komisch.
Naja jetzt denkt mal lieber wieder ans Biken und lasst uns nciht über so nen Schrott diskutieren, hier wurden die letzten seiten ganz schön damit voll gespamt.

Thommes und ich waren gestern wieder in Lage, hatten nen super Tag, Liftzeiten sehr gering, Wetter bestens, VErhältnisse super.

Die jenigen die am Bautag mitfahren wollten, sollten aml posten ob sie angemeldet sind, zwecks Fahrplanung.

Bis jetzt sind Timo und ich.


----------



## Martin31008 (10. Juli 2011)

Hier gehts ja ab....

Ich hab heute Nachmittag gegen 16Uhr mal meinen Einstand am Galgenberg gehabt.

Bin ja begeistert von dem, was dort gebaut wurde.

Natürlich bin ich vom Turm gekommen, und dachte noch "Wieso sind die Wege da links mit Holzstämmen versperrt", da war ich auch schon vorbei....

Also nochmal geschaut, und dann den Trail von unten (!) gefunden.

Naja ich also von unten angeschoben gekommen, sehr zur Begeisterung der anwesenden Leute und mich dazugesellt.

Nach einigem Gequatsche hat mich dann ein Cross CountryFahrer (Username Ratzfatz?!?) der ein silbernes Fully hatte mitgenommen um mir die Ecke Berghotel Brockenblick bis zur Deponie zu zeigen.

Danke nochmal dafür.

Naja dann sind wir nochmal zum Trail zurück und haben da noch bis um 18Uhr gesessen.

An die Leute, die dort waren - Vieleicht könnt ihr euch mal identifizieren.

Ich war der Hampelmann mit dem roten Cannondale


----------



## Ripgid (10. Juli 2011)

sehenswert:
http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1014896/uci-world-cup-2011-dhi-5-windham-usa


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Juli 2011)

War wieder mal nen Top Race, schade das die Strecke recht kurz war, dafür sehr schnell.
Wenn Gwin so weiter macht dann schafft er locker die Gesamtwertung.


----------



## bauernman (10. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Es kann nur der Timo sein, ihr müsst mal das Profil vergleichen, beide sind Nutzkraftfahrzeug Mechatroniker und der Mr. Flatland hat jetzt auch nen Bergamont LTD, sein angeblicher Kumpel der etzt hier schreibt hat seins jetzt erst bestellt. Alles sehr komisch.
> Naja jetzt denkt mal lieber wieder ans Biken und lasst uns nciht über so nen Schrott diskutieren, hier wurden die letzten seiten ganz schön damit voll gespamt.
> 
> Thommes und ich waren gestern wieder in Lage, hatten nen super Tag, Liftzeiten sehr gering, Wetter bestens, VErhältnisse super.
> ...


hmmm nur was bringt einem das unter einem anderen Namen hier wieder auf zutauchen


----------



## Ripgid (10. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> War wieder mal nen Top Race, schade das die Strecke recht kurz war, dafür sehr schnell.
> Wenn Gwin so weiter macht dann schafft er locker die Gesamtwertung.



War auch schön zu sehen dass auch ältere Herren noch was reißen können - siehe peaty..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bungee (11. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Die diejenigen, die am Bautag mitfahren wollten, sollten aml posten ob sie angemeldet sind, zwecks Fahrplanung.
> 
> Bis jetzt sind Timo und ich.



Hab`gerade die Anmeldebestätigung bekommen, würde mich gerne einklinken!

Habe sowieso vor, die Woche darauf ein paar Tage in Lage zu Zelten, um die 10er Karte gleich abzufeiern..
Greensen is wohl auch mit dabei.

Bis denne dann!

Arne


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Juli 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> Hab`gerade die Anmeldebestätigung bekommen, würde mich gerne einklinken!
> 
> Habe sowieso vor, die Woche darauf ein paar Tage in Lage zu Zelten, um die 10er Karte gleich abzufeiern..
> Greensen is wohl auch mit dabei.
> ...



Wenn Greensen mit dabei ist dann wären wir 4 Mann, wenn bei Timo nix dazwischen kommt.
@greensen, schreib mal ne PM wo du genau wohnst, dann könnten wir mit einem Auto fahren und den Sprit durch 4 teilen. güsntiger wirds net gehen.


----------



## wunderkiste (11. Juli 2011)

Moin moin,

hat einer von Euch zufällig nen Geheimtip, wo ich nen günstigen Laufradsatz (um 150) herbekomme??? Bzw. hat jemand von Euch beim stöbern im Netz gesehen, ob irgendein Shop nen Ausverkauf macht???


----------



## CrunchRyder (11. Juli 2011)

Du solltest schon etwas näher auf deine Wünsche eingehen wie er denn sein sol, der Laufradsatz. Wie schwer, Steckachse, Tubeless, etc. 

ansonsten schau mal  bei den üblichen Verdächtigen:

actionsports, chainreactioncycles, bikecomponents, ...


Gruß David


----------



## trixter78 (11. Juli 2011)

Gebraucht bzw. Bikemarkt kommt nicht in Frage?


----------



## wunderkiste (11. Juli 2011)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> Du solltest schon etwas näher auf deine Wünsche eingehen wie er denn sein sol, der Laufradsatz. Wie schwer, Steckachse, Tubeless, etc.



Stimmt es fehlen ein paar Angaben...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Schlauchreifen, Schnellspanner, Einsatzgebiet: CC



CrunchRyder schrieb:


> ansonsten schau mal  bei den üblichen Verdächtigen:
> 
> actionsports, chainreactioncycles, bikecomponents, ...



Habe bis jetzt nur bei Rose und Bike24 geschaut...
An die andren Läden habe ich gar nicht gedacht...



trixter78 schrieb:


> Gebraucht bzw. Bikemarkt kommt nicht in Frage?



Gebrauchtteile finde ich schwierig, wenn man die Leute nicht persönlich kennt und man nicht einschätzen kann, wie die Leute damit umgegangen sind...

Eigentlich wollte ich mir auch nen neues Bike zulegen, da ich aber im Augenblick fast keine Zeit zum fahren habe wär das rausgeschmissenes Geld, deshalb bringe ich das 'alte' erstmal auf wieder Vordermann...


----------



## superson1c (11. Juli 2011)

In der Preisklasse kommen dann die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Mavic Crossride und Fulcrum Red Metal 5 ins Spiel.

Den Fulcrum fahre ich selber am Hardtail und für den Preis ist der echt nicht schlecht. Wiegt um 1900g und ist auch einigermaßen stabil (habe selber 85kg und mir wirkt er nicht zu "labberig").


----------



## greensen (11. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Wenn Greensen mit dabei ist dann wären wir 4 Mann, wenn bei Timo nix dazwischen kommt.
> @greensen, schreib mal ne PM wo du genau wohnst, dann könnten wir mit einem Auto fahren und den Sprit durch 4 teilen. güsntiger wirds net gehen.



jo mache ich denn komme hundert pro mit !


----------



## Martin31008 (11. Juli 2011)

FÃ¤hrt "Wunderkiste" immer noch den schwarzen Polo?

Du hast jetzt aber nicht das Corratec X-Vert aus Holle fÃ¼r 152â¬ ersteigert, oder?

Wie wÃ¤rs denn mit dem Shimano WH-M505?

Kosten zwischen 80 und 120â¬ der Satz bei diversen Online HÃ¤ndlern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (11. Juli 2011)

Nabend!

...was macht ihr eigentlich gegen diese besch.. Zecken? 
Das war heute schon meine 3. in diesem Jahr! 

Während der Fahrt hat mich das Drecksvieh in den Arm gebissen!
(Bzw. seinen Kopf in mich gesteckt)

Ich hasse Zecken!


----------



## greensen (11. Juli 2011)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> ...was macht ihr eigentlich gegen diese besch.. Zecken?
> Das war heute schon meine 3. in diesem Jahr!
> ...



also am freitag war ich beim Artzt und habe mich mal degen FSEM impfen lassen und habe mir dann da auch gleich vier zecken raus ziehen lassen !also ich habe täglich mindestens eine am arm !und vor allem nach meiner Erfahrung sitzen die gerne unter Brombären blättern !


----------



## jaamaa (11. Juli 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> ... sitzen die gerne unter Brombären blättern !



Im Hldesheimer Wald gibt es Bären? Dagegen sind ja Zecken Kinderkrams...


----------



## greensen (11. Juli 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Im Hldesheimer Wald gibt es Bären? Dagegen sind ja Zecken Kinderkrams...


----------



## Radler10 (11. Juli 2011)

Wo sammelt ihr die Viecher denn ein?
Anscheinend schnappt ihr mir alle weg, habe noch nie 
eine abbekommen  
*schnell dreimal auf Holz klopfen*

Schon mal mit Zeckenmittel versucht?
Soll leider auch viel wirkungsloses Zeug geben.


----------



## wunderkiste (12. Juli 2011)

Moin Martin,

so sieht (liest) man sich wieder.... 



Martin31008 schrieb:


> Fährt "Wunderkiste" immer noch den schwarzen Polo?



Nein, der Polo ist Geschichte. Fahre jetzt etwas meinem Alter entsprechendes...



Martin31008 schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt aber nicht das Corratec X-Vert aus Holle für 152 ersteigert, oder?



Nein, ich habe meins (vor ich glaube 4Jahren, als es noch aktuell war) neu gekauft...



Martin31008 schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit dem Shimano WH-M505?
> 
> Kosten zwischen 80 und 120 der Satz bei diversen Online Händlern



Die habe ich gestern auch gesehen. Wär preislich evtl. auch interessant und für das, was ich im Augenblick fahre, wohl auch vollkommen ausreichend!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (12. Juli 2011)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Moin Martin,
> 
> so sieht (liest) man sich wieder....
> 
> ...



hi,ist meine pm nicht angekommen?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (12. Juli 2011)

Zeckentechnisch ist es dieses Jahr echt schlimm!!! Samstag & Sonntag waren es zusammen 6 Drecksviecher, 2 davon zum Glück noch in Bewegung!!! 
FSME-Impfung bringt Sinn!


----------



## oxysept (12. Juli 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Zeckentechnisch ist es dieses Jahr echt schlimm!!! Samstag & Sonntag waren es zusammen 6 Drecksviecher, 2 davon zum Glück noch in Bewegung!!!
> FSME-Impfung bringt Sinn!



Finde es dieses Jahr auch schlimmer als während der letzten Jahre.
--> Ich sollte meine letzte Impfung von 2003 wohl mal wieder auffrischen lassen .
Habe damals das Zeugs (s. Anhang) dreimal in den Oberarm gespritzt bekommen. 
Gekostet hätte es 3 x 30 Euro, gab's für mich aber zum Glück umsonst .


----------



## wunderkiste (12. Juli 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Habe damals das Zeugs (s. Anhang) dreimal in den Oberarm gespritzt bekommen.
> Gekostet hätte es 3 x 30 Euro, gab's für mich aber zum Glück umsonst .



Ist das nicht immer kostenlos? 
Ich habe mich 2009 impfen lassen und musste auch nichts bezahlen...


----------



## JesKacz (12. Juli 2011)

@Wunderkiste: Du wolltest Dich melden... Sack!

@rODAHn: Heute Elan Runde?


----------



## oxysept (12. Juli 2011)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Ist das nicht immer kostenlos?
> Ich habe mich 2009 impfen lassen und musste auch nichts bezahlen...



Kann ich nicht sagen. 
Bin 2003 geimpft worden; vielleicht hat sich inzwischen auch was geändert oder es ist von der Krankenkasse abhängig. 

Nachtrag:
Habe das hier gerade gefunden:
_Für die Bewohner von Risikogebieten werden die Kosten von den  gesetzlichen Krankenkassen übernommen. Auch Reisende können mittlerweile  auf eine Erstattung hoffen: Viele Kassen bezahlen den Schutz gegen FSME  jetzt auch als Reiseimpfung. Eine Übersicht der entsprechenden Kassen  liefert das Centrum für Reisemedizin (CRM) unter www.crm.de/krankenkassen. _
Risikogebiete: http://www.zecken.de/service/interaktive-karten/entwicklung-fsme-gebiete/#c1753

http://www.medizinfo.de/waldundwiese/fsme/risikogebiete.htm


----------



## jaamaa (12. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich ist diese Impfung kostenlos. 
Und sie bietet nur für 5 Jahre Schutz. Also schnell zum Doc


----------



## wunderkiste (12. Juli 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> @Wunderkiste: Du wolltest Dich melden... Sack!



Muss erst mal mein Rad wieder Flott und (vor allem) mich etwas fit kriegen


----------



## JesKacz (13. Juli 2011)

wunderkiste schrieb:


> Muss erst mal mein Rad wieder Flott und (vor allem) mich etwas fit kriegen


 
Ich kriege Dich schon fit...


----------



## anne waffel (13. Juli 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist diese Impfung kostenlos.
> Und sie bietet nur für 5 Jahre Schutz. Also schnell zum Doc



meine Infos dazu: Wenn man nicht im Zeckengebiet wohnt (das Hildesheimer Land zählt dazu), dann ist die Impfung kostenpflichtig. Wenn man aber seinem Hausarzt erzählt, dass man seinen Urlaub in einem Zeckengebiet macht, dann gibt es die Impfung kostenfrei. Wird wohl in der Regel so gehandhabt - oder einem von dem guten Hausarzt so "in den Mund gelegt"

Anne...Spritze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buggy65 (13. Juli 2011)

anne waffel schrieb:


> meine Infos dazu: Wenn man nicht im Zeckengebiet wohnt (das Hildesheimer Land zählt dazu), dann ist die Impfung kostenpflichtig. Wenn man aber seinem Hausarzt erzählt, dass man seinen Urlaub in einem Zeckengebiet macht, dann gibt es die Impfung kostenfrei. Wird wohl in der Regel so gehandhabt - oder einem von dem guten Hausarzt so "in den Mund gelegt"



So isses, habe ich auch so praktiziert.

Impfung gegen FSME schön und gut, dabei aber die Borreliose nicht vergessen. Da gibt es noch nichts vorbeugendes und ich kenne da einige Leute mit echt üblen Krankheitsverlauf. Also schön weitersuchen, am besten immer gleich nach der Tour da die Viehcher sich immer erst ein schönes Plätzchen suchen bevor sie ihre Mahlzeit beginnen.

VG
Buggy ... außer Gefecht


----------



## Martin31008 (13. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand noch einen Vorbau, Spacer oder einen Lenker rumliegen?

Habe mir 2 Ahead Adapter für meine Oldtimer gekauft.


----------



## macmaegges (13. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute, 

nach langem mitlesen, melde ich mich mal zu Wort und stelle mich auch einmal vor 

Ich bin der macmaegges 24 Jahre jung und fahr ein Freeride Hardtail!
Ich bin gestern mit dem Exalt nach Gronau gezogen um nun endlich meinen Traumjob zu beginnen.

Nun suche ich gleichgesinnte (Umgangssprachlich Freaks), die mich mal mitnehman möchten zum Bergabradsport.
Da ich auch in der "Hildesheimer-Umgebung" Wohne, denke ich das passt hier wohl rein.

Gibts denn um Gronau Strecken oder Spots, die man unbedingt kennen muss?
Oder muss man dazu weiter fahren ? - Bin nur mit dem Rad unterwegs.

Ich freue mich darauf neue Bekanntschaften und oder Freundschaften zu schliessen, kanns eigentlich kaum abwarten.
Is elendlangweillig alleine!

Chiffre 4780


----------



## Bungee (13. Juli 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen Vorbau, Spacer oder einen Lenker rumliegen?



Vorbau und Lenker (Ritchey Comp, schwarz) sind bei mir übrig...

Lenker: 590mm / 25,4mm Klemmung
Vorbau: 110mm



oder alternativ eine Race Face Evolve XC Vorbau / Lenker Kombi oversized (31,8mm Klemmung), ebenfalls schwarz.


Bei Interesse einfach melden..


----------



## jaamaa (13. Juli 2011)

anne waffel schrieb:


> man seinen Urlaub in einem Zeckengebiet macht, dann gibt es die Impfung kostenfrei.
> Anne...Spritze



No problem... denn das ganze Leben ist doch ein Urlaub .


----------



## Martin31008 (13. Juli 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> nach langem mitlesen, melde ich mich mal zu Wort und stelle mich auch einmal vor
> 
> ...



Tja da bin ich wohl der am ehesten in der Nähe wohnt.

Für Fitness fährst du einfach die alte B3 nach Elze und zurück, zur not 3x hintereinander  Direkt an der Kläranlage führt auch ein Feldweg rein, falls du keine Lust hast Teerstrassen zu fahren.
Kommst in jedemfall in Elze am Bahnhof raus.

Aber im Ernst.

Die Attraktivste Strecke ist sicherlich von Gronau aus nach Eime zu fahren, und den Berg den ihr dann Halb links seht, ist der Külf.
Einfach in Eime die einzige Strasse die Berg hoch geht halblinks rein fahren.
Ganz oben beginnt ein Feldweg, da könnt ihr dann die erste oder 2 Abfahrt links nehmen. Die 2te ist der Singletrail, die erste geht recht steil hoch.
Von dort aus könnt ihr immer auf den Kuppen langfahren, bis ihr keine Lust mehr habt. (Ca 15km)

Traumjob? Mechatroniker bei Wabco oder doch etwa bei Nicolai?

Man sieht sich...


----------



## Bungee (13. Juli 2011)

@ macmaegges:

Herzlich willkommen und Glückwunsch zu Deinem Traumjob!

Bin jahrelang nach Gronau zu Arbeit gefahren, erst von Diekholzen (sehr geil), dann von Breinum aus (nich so toll).
Es gibt hier sicher ein paar coole Trails in den Wäldern (lerne aber auch immer noch dazu) und in Hildesheim am Galgenberg auch schon anspruchsvollere Freeride-Geschichten..
Im Süden Richtung Alfeld ist auch einiges los, fahre dort aber leider seltener.

Verabredungen zum biken sind immer willkommen!! 


Bis denne erstmal!





P.S.: Echt lecker das DMR..


----------



## Bungee (13. Juli 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Die Attraktivste Strecke ist sicherlich von Gronau aus nach Eime zu fahren, und den Berg den ihr dann Halb links seht, ist der Külf.
> Einfach in Eime die einzige Strasse die Berg hoch geht halblinks rein fahren.
> Ganz oben beginnt ein Feldweg, da könnt ihr dann die erste oder 2 Abfahrt links nehmen. Die 2te ist der Singletrail, die erste geht recht steil hoch.
> Von dort aus könnt ihr immer auf den Kuppen langfahren, bis ihr keine Lust mehr habt. (Ca 15km)





Bungee schrieb:


> Es gibt hier sicher ein paar coole Trails in den Wäldern (*lerne aber immer noch dazu*)



Sag ich ja! So schnell geht das!!


----------



## macmaegges (13. Juli 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Tja da bin ich wohl der am ehesten in der Nähe wohnt.
> 
> Für Fitness fährst du einfach die alte B3 nach Elze und zurück, zur not 3x hintereinander  Direkt an der Kläranlage führt auch ein Feldweg rein, falls du keine Lust hast Teerstrassen zu fahren.
> Kommst in jedemfall in Elze am Bahnhof raus.
> ...



Oh für die Fitness hab ich gestern und heute knapp 90km gefahren.
Der Külft - auf dem war ich heute, habe oben auf dem Berg, nachdem ich die Forststrasse hoch bin, ein Hüttchen gesehen, von dort gingen  zwei Singletrails ab. - Ich glaube die hast du gemeint.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher, da ich erst mit den Weissen Markierungen und später gegen die Weissen Markierungen gefahren bin.
War schon ganz spassig.
Nur brauchen "wir" - mein Rad und ich mehr Bergab und mehr anspruchsvoll.
Gerne total verblockt, oder flowig, auch Kombinationen aus beidem werden gerne gefahren.
Aber definitiv mehr DH/FR 




Bungee schrieb:


> @ macmaegges:
> 
> Herzlich willkommen und Glückwunsch zu Deinem Traumjob!
> 
> ...




Das in Hildesheim einiges geht, habe ich auch schon erfahren, auf der Rückreise meines Vorstellungsgespräches hab ich einen BMX er kennengelernt, der mir von den Dh´lern erzählt hat die da oben ihrem natürlichen Trieb nachgehen.

Darfst es gerne mal fahren wenn wir mal zusamen fahren gehen



Ist für das Wochenende schon was geplant, wo "wir" uns anschliessen können ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (13. Juli 2011)

Werd die nächsten Tage auf jedenfall auch nochmal nach Hildesheim fahren, zum DH Trail, und auch mal ein paar Fotos schiessen.


----------



## macmaegges (13. Juli 2011)

Mit ner Karre oder mit nem Rad?

Wenns Samstag oder Sonntag is würd ich mich freuen wenn ´d mich mitnimmst


----------



## Ripgid (13. Juli 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen Vorbau, Spacer oder einen Lenker rumliegen?
> 
> Habe mir 2 Ahead Adapter für meine Oldtimer gekauft.



klar, schau mal hier: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=396080


----------



## trixter78 (13. Juli 2011)

@macmaegges

Herzlich Willkommen

In der Umgebung von Alfeld gibt es schon ein paar Strecken, die interessant für Dich wären.
Lass uns bei Gelegenheit einfach mal ne Alfelder Runde drehen.
Denke mal, da wird sich bestimmt noch der ein oder andere anschliessen!?

Bei Nicolai gibts übrigens auch einige Leute, die die Strecken kennen.
Bei Brüninghausen gibts z.B. ne Strecke...und das ist bei Nicolai ja quasi um die Ecke.

Edit: Na ok...'um die Ecke' ist wohl etwas übertrieben. Weit ist es aber nicht


----------



## fahrradheini (13. Juli 2011)

@ ripgid ....was zum geier soll man denn mit so nem stummel? der macht grad mal an nem fixie/singlespeed sinn  ....580mm rofl

edit: pack den stummel mal ins rennrad forum


----------



## Bungee (13. Juli 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Lass uns bei Gelegenheit einfach mal ne Alfelder Runde drehen.
> Denke mal, da wird sich bestimmt noch der ein oder andere anschliessen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bungee (13. Juli 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> pack den stummel mal ins rennrad forum



Ey, meiner ist auch nicht länger


----------



## fahrradheini (13. Juli 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> Ey, meiner ist auch nicht länger



jo an der streetbitch vielleicht  .... am mtb hat so nen zeuchs nix mehr zu suchen find ich...das is ca 20 jahre her


----------



## Ripgid (13. Juli 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> @ ripgid ....was zum geier soll man denn mit so nem stummel? der macht grad mal an nem fixie/singlespeed sinn  ....580mm rofl
> 
> edit: pack den stummel mal ins rennrad forum



Martin fährt ja nur CC und kein DH/FR. dafür ist das in ordnung.. ausserdem hat er gefragt ob jemand nen Lenker usw über hat.. 

ergo, füße still halten..


----------



## fahrradheini (13. Juli 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Martin fährt ja nur CC und kein DH/FR. dafür ist das in ordnung.. ausserdem hat er gefragt ob jemand nen Lenker usw über hat..
> 
> ergo, füße still halten..



füsse stillhalten? wie denn das als hyperaktiver?!  ... abgesehen davon sind bei cc bikes seit jahren nicht mehr sooo schmale lenker dran. ..... das is etliche jahre her


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (13. Juli 2011)

620-680 ist bei CC Bikes mittlerweile auch der Standart. 


Edit:
Und willkommen in der Umgebung, macmaegges!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. Juli 2011)

wer hat Post #4779 gelesen?
wie alt ist das Rad?
welchen Wunsch hatte der Autor?


----------



## Ripgid (13. Juli 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> wer hat Post #4779 gelesen?
> wie alt ist das Rad?
> welchen Wunsch hatte der Autor?



Ich hatte die Hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben.. Gott sei dank!

Schick mir mal deine Email per pn, bekommst dann die Tage mal paar Bilder  verrate aber noch nicht was es ist  und ja, man bekommt mehr als 559mm dort rein @ stille mitleser


----------



## fahrradheini (13. Juli 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> wer hat Post #4779 gelesen?
> wie alt ist das Rad?
> welchen Wunsch hatte der Autor?



sry.. ich dacht der sucht nen lenker für nen mtb und nicht für nen rennrad 

ich bin doch in nem mtb forum oder?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. Juli 2011)

nach diversen Tests ist ein Rockshock Monarch 4.2 Tune D mit 216 EBL übrig. Gebraucht gekauft kpl. Service im Mai, danach ca 300km HiW  



(bin gespannt was nun passiert)


----------



## Martin31008 (14. Juli 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Mit ner Karre oder mit nem Rad?
> 
> Wenns Samstag oder Sonntag is würd ich mich freuen wenn ´d mich mitnimmst



Natürlich kann ich dich mitnehmen.

Hab aber derzeit nur einen Golf IV, Passat Kombi ist mit meiner Frau auf Kur. Und im Golf wirds eng mit 2 Bikes 

@Lenkerdiskussion
Ich wollt schon aktuellen Standart, deswegen hab ich ja umgebaut auf Ahead. Oversize Klemmung auf jeden fall.
Ich sammele erstmal Teile die nächsten Monate und schraub die an meinen Oldtimer, und wenn ich mal nen super Rahmen finde, wird der gekauft und alles da ran gebaut.

Obs nen DH Rahmen wird werd ich mir nochmal überlegen nachdem ich ein paar mehr Stunden in Hildesheim verbracht habe.

Danke für die Angebote.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Juli 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> nach langem mitlesen, melde ich mich mal zu Wort und stelle mich auch einmal vor
> 
> ...



Moin, Willkommen hier.
Also Alfeld wäre das näcshe für dich zum Biken.
im Külf gibs nen kleinen spot mit nen paar netten sprüngen, ein paar Trails in der Umgebung sind auch etwas bearbeitet und lassen sich zum DH fahren nutzen.
Bei mir ca 500m um die Ecke ist die Anpruchsvollste und beliebteste Strecke der Nicolai Crew.
Unter den neuen Azubis und auch unter den Mitarbeitern sind viele die Bike im DH Bereich. Frag mal bei Daniel Jahn nach.

Gruß aus Alfeld
Ben


----------



## instinctless (14. Juli 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen Vorbau, Spacer oder einen Lenker rumliegen?
> 
> Habe mir 2 Ahead Adapter für meine Oldtimer gekauft.



schick mir mal ne pm,bin gerad am ausmisten


@alle: in meinem fotoalbum sind fotos von dem krempel den ich gern loswerden möchte. die parts sind noch nicht im BM und es kommen noch weitere hinzu.


----------



## wunderkiste (14. Juli 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> schick mir mal ne pm,bin gerad am ausmisten



...ich habe Dir heute morgen auch ne PN geschickt...

@jesco: das ist der unter anderem der Grund, weshalb ich mich noch nicht gemeldet habe:


----------



## Martin31008 (14. Juli 2011)

Habe heute mit instinctless nen kleinen Kauf abgewickelt, muss aber (mal wieder) ne Runde drÃ¼ber schlafen wie es mit meiner Mountainbikekarriere nun weiter geht.
Sieht schon ziemlich affig aus, ein Oversize Lenker an einem Oldtimerrad....
Ich glaube ich muss doch mal im Bikemarkt schauen, das ich ein gebrauchtes (neueres) Rad oder nen coolen Rahmen bekomme.
Leider hab ich das gefÃ¼hl, das (ausser Nicolai) es immer Leute geben wird die diese oder jene Marke schlechtmachen....

Vielleicht gibts ja mal Empfehlungen fÃ¼r dieses oder jenes Rad oder Rahmen bei Ebay oder im Bikemarkt.

Geld liegt ja locker, zwar nur 1700â¬ ca, aber ich kann ja einige Parts von meinen alten Bikes verwenden, wenns nur ein Rahmen sein soll....

@ Wunderkiste:
Ist ja auch wahrhaftig ein Riesen Problem, ein neues Schaltwerk einzubauen


----------



## Harvester (14. Juli 2011)

@ *macmaegges* 

bist du der neue Industriekaufmann-Azubi? Dann hätte ich nämlich schon die Antwort auf meine Anfrage bei Vinc....


----------



## wunderkiste (15. Juli 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> @ Wunderkiste:
> Ist ja auch wahrhaftig ein Riesen Problem, ein neues Schaltwerk einzubauen



Das ist wirklich ein riesen Problem!
Zumindest, wenn man es verpeilt hat ein neues zu bestellen und somit im Augenblick keins zum einbauen hat.


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Juli 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Habe heute mit instinctless nen kleinen Kauf abgewickelt, muss aber (mal wieder) ne Runde drüber schlafen wie es mit meiner Mountainbikekarriere nun weiter geht.
> Sieht schon ziemlich affig aus, ein Oversize Lenker an einem Oldtimerrad....
> Ich glaube ich muss doch mal im Bikemarkt schauen, das ich ein gebrauchtes (neueres) Rad oder nen coolen Rahmen bekomme.
> Leider hab ich das gefühl, das (ausser Nicolai) es immer Leute geben wird die diese oder jene Marke schlechtmachen....
> ...



könnte dir nen schönes Alutech Fanes bieten, das bekommste für den Preis locker und neu von mir, farbe zum aussuchen.
schreib einfach mal ne PM


----------



## JesKacz (15. Juli 2011)

@Wunderkiste

Ein bißchen Spucke und nen Lappen und dann geht das schon wieder...


----------



## fahrradheini (15. Juli 2011)

nen kaputtes schaltwerk is nie so das prob. sowas bekommt man an jeder ecke meist. aber meine entzündeten augen haben da ein gebrochenes schaltauge gesehen. in anbetracht der tatsache das es von den dingern weit über 200 verschiedene gibt is da das problem doch grösser so nen ding auf anhieb zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (15. Juli 2011)

Unter 'Sonstige Bikethemen' gibts übrigens gerade nen Thread , in dem es um ein (im November 2010) in Hildesheim geklautes Rad geht. Der Threadstarteter hat das Rad wohl gerade gekauft und es dann unter 'Gestohlene Bikes' gefunden.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (15. Juli 2011)

Das Sunn war vermutlich meins, mal schauen, wie sich die Geschichte entwickelt.


----------



## oxysept (15. Juli 2011)

Was geht am Wochenende im Alfelder Umland?
Würde mich gerne einer Tour anschließen, um ein paar neue Wege/Ecken kennenzulernen.
Morgen dürfte es wohl trocken (zumindest von oben) bleiben.


----------



## Harvester (15. Juli 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Das Sunn war vermutlich meins, mal schauen, wie sich die Geschichte entwickelt.


 

Schön, wenn du es wiederbekommst.


----------



## macmaegges (15. Juli 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Was geht am Wochenende im Alfelder Umland?
> Würde mich gerne einer Tour anschließen, um ein paar neue Wege/Ecken kennenzulernen.
> Morgen dürfte es wohl trocken (zumindest von oben) bleiben.



dito, darf auch gerne nur bergab sein 

martin wann wolltest du los?


----------



## wunderkiste (16. Juli 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> @Wunderkiste
> 
> Ein biÃchen Spucke und nen Lappen und dann geht das schon wieder...



Ãber diese Option habe ich noch nicht nachgedacht....
Funktioniert das alternativ auch mit Spucke und KÃ¼chenpapier???



fahrradheini schrieb:


> nen kaputtes schaltwerk is nie so das prob. sowas bekommt man an jeder ecke meist.



Nen Schaltwerk bekommt man wirklich an jeder Ecke. Da ist nur das Problem, was man bereits ist dafÃ¼r auszugeben....
Ich musste feststellen, dass die Preise fÃ¼r nen XT-Schaltwerk zwischen 44â¬ (boc) und fast 70â¬ (bei FahrradhÃ¤ndlern vor Ort) schwanken...




fahrradheini schrieb:


> aber meine entzÃ¼ndeten augen haben da ein gebrochenes schaltauge gesehen. in anbetracht der tatsache das es von den dingern weit Ã¼ber 200 verschiedene gibt is da das problem doch grÃ¶sser so nen ding auf anhieb zu bekommen



Nen neues Schaltauge habe ich schon... Wenn man einmal eine Bezugsquelle gefunden hat, geht es ziemlich schnell an ein neues zu kommen (ist schon das zweite, was mir gebrochen ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bungee (16. Juli 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Was geht am Wochenende im Alfelder Umland?
> Würde mich gerne einer Tour anschließen, um ein paar neue Wege/Ecken kennenzulernen.
> Morgen dürfte es wohl trocken (zumindest von oben) bleiben.



Geht mir auch so und trocken isses heut...ACTION!!
Werde mich wohl entweder Richtung Alfeld (den Külf kenne ich nur von unten) oder Richtung Hildesheim (Galgenberg, Greensen-Trail)  bewegen.

Was geht bei Euch heute?


----------



## oxysept (16. Juli 2011)

Külf etc. könnte ich mir heute Nachmittag gut vorstellen.
Hildesheim ist mir zu weit entfernt, habe heute keine Lust groß Bahn zu fahren.
(Höchstens mit der Bahn hin und zurück mit dem Rad, wenn es die Tour zulässt.)


----------



## macmaegges (16. Juli 2011)

Külf klingt doch gut.  Schliesse mich an 
War gestern dort und hab ausser brusthohes, nasses Unkraut und jede Menge Dornen nix gescheites fahren können.
Durfte dann wegen der besagten Dornen mit einem Schleicher im Reifen noch knappe 4 km Heim schieben 

Startzeit? - Treffpunkt?
Oder gehts doch nah Hildesheim ?
"Wir" brauchen auslauf 

Bin mal kurz in den umgebenen Radladen, neue Reifen suchen.


----------



## Bungee (16. Juli 2011)

Prima!

Würde dann über Sellenstedt durch den Wald nach Sack und weiter nach Alfeld...
Kann ab 12:30 Uhr da sein..


----------



## oxysept (16. Juli 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Startzeit? - Treffpunkt?
> Oder gehts doch nah Hildesheim ?
> "Wir" brauchen auslauf



Falls es der Külf wird, wäre es wohl am einfachsten ich würde durch die Leinewiesen bis Gronau fahren und dich dort treffen. 
Oder oberhalb von Eime am Waldrand, direkt am nördlichen Zipfel des Külfs.

Nachtrag: Alfeld wäre natürlich noch besser. 12:30 Uhr ist okay, wo in Alfeld? (Bahnhofsplatz?)


----------



## Bungee (16. Juli 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Alfeld wäre natürlich noch besser. 12:30 Uhr ist okay, wo in Alfeld? (Bahnhofsplatz?)



Bahnhofsplatz finde ich bestimmt...


----------



## macmaegges (16. Juli 2011)

Edit:  Boah Umts Stick....ich krieg ja gar nix mit 
Ok, Alfeld- Bahnhofsplatz 12:30 - TOP

___

Warum wundern sich eigentlich alle Händler wenn wir im Internet bestellen ?
Nix im Laden und Lieferzeiten bis zu zwei Wochen


----------



## tingel83 (16. Juli 2011)

Moin, wie war die külf-tour?
War ja ein traumwetterchen heute. Wäre auch gerne mitgekommen, aber ein besuch im hochseilgarten war doch eine nette alternative.


----------



## Martin31008 (17. Juli 2011)

Dito, war aber hoch im Norden jemanden besuchen, sonst hätte ich mich euch angeschlossen.
Mal sehen was heute das Wetter so sagt...


----------



## oxysept (17. Juli 2011)

tingel83 schrieb:


> Moin, wie war die külf-tour?
> War ja ein traumwetterchen heute. Wäre auch gerne mitgekommen, aber ein besuch im hochseilgarten war doch eine nette alternative.



Gut, wenn auch anstrengend bei den ungewohnten Temperaturen!

Wir waren so freundlich und haben auf einem Weg gleich den Külfkamm zeckenfrei gemacht; 
kann mir zumindest nicht vorstellen das es dort jetzt noch Zecken gibt, nachdem was wir da gestern alles aufgesammelt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (17. Juli 2011)

Joap war super gestern. Wollte heute wieder los, aber leider regnet es jetzt...
Mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt.

Trotz der vielen weggeschnippsten Zecken hatte ich nur einen Nymphenbiss.
Gefühlte 20 waren es bestimmt.
Echt verwunderlich  

Wir waren bestimmt zu schnell für die


----------



## Bungee (17. Juli 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Gut, wenn auch anstrengend bei den ungewohnten Temperaturen!



Ja, aber für mich!! Selten so abgeschwächelt...
Danke fürs Warten..

War aber ein richtig schöner Trail mit genialer Aussicht, hat sich voll gelohnt! Werde ich bestimmt (mit ausgiebigem Frühstück vorher) wieder unter die Stollen nehmen..


@ Fahrradheini:
Gestern war ich der "Bergaufschieber" .


Wetterlage heute nicht so prickelnd, muss aber trotzdem noch im Dreck spielen gehen (Griesbergtrail)...

Habt Spass!


----------



## Martin31008 (17. Juli 2011)

Hab eben meinen Schutzblechhobel (Oldtimer) rausgeholt und war ne Stunde auf der alten B3 unterwegs, ist ganz schön windig 







BTW:
Hat jemand ne Ahnung gegen was ich eine PPS Positron wechseln kann?
Schaltwerk ist kein Problem, aber der Schalthebel macht mir Sorgen, da hinten nur 6 Ritzel. Okay, ich hätte noch die Möglichkeit hinten ein 7tes Ritzel draufzuschrauben, aber das wars dann auch. 
6 und 7 Gang Schalthebel gibts kaum noch, oder?

Und ansonsten geht mir das Cheap Trick von Alutech nicht aus dem Kopf....
Was brauch ich denn da für eine Gabel, und wie isses mit den Naben, ich lese da immer was von 20mm?!?


----------



## rODAHn (17. Juli 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> War aber ein richtig schöner Trail mit genialer Aussicht, hat sich voll gelohnt! Werde ich bestimmt (mit ausgiebigem Frühstück vorher) wieder unter die Stollen nehmen..
> !



Wo war der denn?


----------



## Bungee (17. Juli 2011)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Wo war der denn?



Külf-Trail von Alfeld nach Eime.
Auf Google Earth gibts sogar Fotos..
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24108219
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24351693
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24108424


----------



## Harvester (17. Juli 2011)

geht alle zum Tag des offenen Hofes zu -N-, da kann man dann da oben mit schönen Bikes auf nem schönen Trail fahren


----------



## Bungee (17. Juli 2011)

Genau das ist auch der Plan!

Edit: Kleines Forumtreffen bei Nicolai? Ergibt sich scheinbar sowieso..


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Juli 2011)

bin dabei, ist ja um die ecke mehr oder weniger @oxisept: können dann ja zusammen hinradeln und trixer mitnehmen


----------



## Martin31008 (17. Juli 2011)

Der Tag des offenen Hofes war doch gerade erst, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (17. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> bin dabei, ist ja um die ecke mehr oder weniger @oxisept: können dann ja zusammen hinradeln und trixer mitnehmen



Können wir gerne machen.
Hoffe nur, dass ich dann auch Zeit habe.


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Juli 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Der Tag des offenen Hofes war doch gerade erst, oder?



12.-13.08.11 jeweils ab 10 uhr


----------



## superson1c (17. Juli 2011)

12.08. und 13.08. jeweils 10-18 Uhr


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Juli 2011)

superson1c schrieb:


> 12.08. und 13.08. jeweils 10-18 Uhr



stimmt, hatte mcih um ein tag beim tippen vertan.

Wäre dann den Samstag da, Hünchen und Männe kommen evtl auch.


----------



## Ripgid (17. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> stimmt, hatte mcih um ein tag beim tippen vertan.
> 
> Wäre dann den Samstag da, Hünchen und Männe kommen evtl auch.



hätte ich auch bock drauf..


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (17. Juli 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> hätte ich auch bock drauf..



... ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Juli 2011)

Hey Daniel lebt auch noch, na nur noch am schufften?


----------



## Ripgid (17. Juli 2011)

Hey leute, schaut mal in meine Bikemarkt-Anzeigen. 

Bin gerade etwas am Keller umräumen, vielleicht braucht ja jemand was:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=147406


----------



## tisch (17. Juli 2011)

bock hätte ich auch 

und zu der durolux sagt mein konto nein...


----------



## tanchoplatinum (18. Juli 2011)

Kleiner Bericht vom Megavalanche
http://contiracing.blogspot.com/2011/07/megavalanche-alpe-dhuez-2011.html








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Juli 2011)

Wo war denn der rest in Braunlage?
Sollte doch Deutschlandtourstop sein am We. Scheint aber keiner dagewesen zu sein.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. Juli 2011)

sehr nette Pisten
sehr schön, unter den besten 100  aller VTT Verückten
und fast 1h bergabvergnügen  

in jungen Jahren hab ich mich da und in PdS auf und neben der Piste mit Skis versucht
das Gelände ist etwas fordernder als Tosmar, Harz, ...


----------



## Bungee (18. Juli 2011)

@ Daniel & Jonas:

Geiles Ding!

...und schöner Bericht.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. Juli 2011)

Platz 93, Gratulation und Hut ab 



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> in jungen Jahren hab ich mich da und in PdS auf und neben der Piste mit Skis versucht
> das Gelände ist etwas fordernder als Tosmar, Harz, ...


 
Etwas fordernder, das kannst du laut sagen. Habe selber erst wieder die Pisten von PDS unter die Stollen genommen. Immer wieder schön!


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch Daniel fürs Foto der Woche.


----------



## JesKacz (20. Juli 2011)

Ich freue mich, habe gerade ein Garmin Edge 800 bestellt. Habt Ihr mit dem oder einem ähnlichen Gerät schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Wo kann ich mir die besten/meisten Strecken saugen?

Das hier habe ich schon gefunden http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.73167.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (20. Juli 2011)

Hier gibts noch ein paar:
http://www.harz-mtb.de/
http://www.deister-mtb.de/
oder auf sonem Touren-Portal wie http://www.gpsies.com


----------



## JesKacz (20. Juli 2011)

Perfetto!


----------



## oxysept (20. Juli 2011)

Harz: http://www.volksbank-arena-harz.de/mtbrouten/index.htm
Solling/Vogler: http://www.weserbergland-tourismus..../mountainbiking/mountainbike-region/index.php
Hildesheim etc.: http://www.innerste-biker.de/touren.html

Wann möchtest du denn die Hildesheim-Brocken Tour fahren?
Solange man vom Brocken anschließend nicht wieder mit dem Rad zurück nach Hildesheim muss, hätte ich da auch Interesse dran.


----------



## trixter78 (20. Juli 2011)

Unsere Tour-Termine rücken näher. Hier nochmal die Liste zur Erinnerung (oder falls sich noch jemand anschließen möchte).

*30. Juli:
*Ripgid, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78*

31. Juli:*
Ripgid, fahrradheini, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Bungee,greensen *

06. August:
*Ripgid, Martin31008, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Radler10*

07. August:*
Ripgid, Martin31008!, i-less, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Radler10, Bungee


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Juli 2011)

bin spontan dabei, so lange ich nicht der einzigste bergaufschieber bin


----------



## fahrradheini (21. Juli 2011)

am 31. fahr ich doch auch mit. und ich schiebe aus prinzip allein schon berge hoch


----------



## rODAHn (21. Juli 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, habe gerade ein Garmin Edge 800 bestellt. Habt Ihr mit dem oder einem ähnlichen Gerät schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Wo kann ich mir die besten/meisten Strecken saugen?
> 
> Das hier habe ich schon gefunden http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.73167.html



Auf der Seite von www.bike-magazin.de gibt es auch noch ein Tourenportal.
...und Glückwunsch! 

Wo warst du denn am letzten Dienstag?


----------



## Ripgid (21. Juli 2011)

@Benni
Ich werde wohl auch schieben, da ich meine bremsen für das CT noch nicht habe.
Das woende darauf sollten wir Braunlage ins Auge fassen


----------



## instinctless (21. Juli 2011)

Gibt's schon ne Uhrzeit für den 7ten? Ich habe da frühestens mittags zeit. Kann aber noch nicht 100 % zusagen. Meine Schulter macht derzeit noch arg Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OrdenKubus (21. Juli 2011)

meiner einer ist ab dem 24.7. in berlin auf wohnungssuche und ich hab noch kein plan wann ich wieder in HI bin.
kann sein das ich doch erst im august am treffen teil nehme, trage mich aber noch rechtzeitig in bzw. aus der liste...


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Juli 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Gibt's schon ne Uhrzeit für den 7ten? Ich habe da frühestens mittags zeit. Kann aber noch nicht 100 % zusagen. Meine Schulter macht derzeit noch arg Probleme.



Schon dich mal lieber noch etwas oder Rücken schon wieder ok?


----------



## oxysept (21. Juli 2011)

Wo soll die Tour starten (Söhrer Forsthaus, Galgenberg, Osterberg ...)?
Stehen die einzelnen Stationen, die wir abfahren werden, schon fest?
Wann (Vormittags oder Nachmittags / Uhrzeit) soll es losgehen?

Wenn ich die aktuelle Termin-/Teilnehmerliste richtig deute, wird es der 31. Juli werden, oder?


----------



## Ripgid (21. Juli 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Wo soll die Tour starten (Söhrer Forsthaus, Galgenberg, Osterberg ...)?
> Stehen die einzelnen Stationen, die wir abfahren werden, schon fest?
> Wann (Vormittags oder Nachmittags / Uhrzeit) soll es losgehen?
> 
> Wenn ich die aktuelle Termin-/Teilnehmerliste richtig deute, wird es der 31. Juli werden, oder?



Geplant hatte ich als startpunkt den Galgenberg um dort ein paar Trails mitzunehmen.. Dann rüber zum tosmar, hi-w, Steinberg und Osterberg. Starten würde ich um die Mittagszeit..

Eventuell schaffe ich es ja dieses Wochenende mal die komplette Strecke in eins abzufahren; dann gibt's auch nen GPS-Track und eine ungefähre Zeit-Einschätzung..

Terminlich sollten wir auch noch das Wetter mit einbeziehen..ich glaube niemand hat Lust bei strömendem regen zu fahren.. Wir schauen mal ob das Wetter am 31. passt, wenn nicht fahren wir halt ne Woche später..


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (21. Juli 2011)

30./31.7. Kann ich eventuell, weiß ich aber noch nicht sicher, 6./7.8. kann ich nicht, da muss ich nach Hamburg.



> Das woende darauf sollten wir Braunlage ins Auge fassen


NEHMT MICH MIT! 
Aber wie gesagt, am ersten Augustwochenende kann ich nicht, da hat mein Vater seinen Bungee Jump, den ich ihm geschenkt habe. Wie passt es bei dir unter der Woche?


----------



## instinctless (21. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Schon dich mal lieber noch etwas oder Rücken schon wieder ok?



is immer son bissel tagesabhängig, heute is wieder richtig ********. solche tage sind aber eher selten. fahre schon wieder rad. allerdings ohne gehoppel auf ebenen radweg und keine langen sachen. meine längste strecke war bisher sarstedt - ahrbergen und zurück.
ich bin zuversichtlich das ich bis zum 7. fahrtauglich bin, aber abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (21. Juli 2011)

Ich hätt ja nie gedacht, dass Du so schnell wieder aufs Rad steigen kannst

Gute Genesung weiterhin


----------



## JesKacz (21. Juli 2011)

@oxysept Danke Dir für die Links. Ich würde die Tour im August oder Anfang September fahren wollen. Jetzt in nächter Zeit schaffe ich es nicht mir die Zeit zu nehmen, "ich muss meine Zukunftsplanung voran treiben..."   Ich sage Dir aber früh genug bescheid.
Nein, ich würde auch die Rückreise z.B mit der Bahn antreten, sonst währe das wohl etwas zu heftig.

@rODAHn Danke danke!! Am Dienstag musste ich arbeiten, bin aber nächste Woche wohl wieder am Start. Wo seid ihr gefahren?
Hast Du nicht auch Interesse im August oder September auf den Brocken zu fahren?


----------



## tisch (21. Juli 2011)

also sofern es der 30. oder 31. wird bin ich voraussichtlich dabei.


----------



## instinctless (21. Juli 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Ich hätt ja nie gedacht, dass Du so schnell wieder aufs Rad steigen kannst
> 
> Gute Genesung weiterhin



hätt ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mit gerechnet. mein chirurg ist auch völlig erstaunt aber man muss auch ganz klar sehen das meine derzeitige leistungsfähigkeit zeitlich begrenzt ist. länger als ne stunde sitzen geht kaum. aber ich arbeite mich hoch und man merkt jeden tag das wieder irgendwas besser klappt als nen tag zuvor.
ausserdem war ich schon immer nen zäher hund


----------



## macmaegges (21. Juli 2011)

Tour ?  Bergaufschieber?  Toll, würd mich warscheinlich auch anschliessen 

Km Leistung ? Dauer?  Bergablastig? - Richtige, gemachte Strecken dabei oder nur Trails?
Technische Fahrten ?  so á la Steinstufen, Serpentinen, Verblocktes Terrain ?

Treffpunkt?


----------



## Ripgid (21. Juli 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Tour ?  Bergaufschieber?  Toll, würd mich warscheinlich auch anschliessen
> 
> Km Leistung ? Dauer?  Bergablastig? - Richtige, gemachte Strecken dabei oder nur Trails?
> Technische Fahrten ?  so á la Steinstufen, Serpentinen, Verblocktes Terrain ?
> ...



siehe post #4865

kommen bestimmt 25-30km zusammen.. dauer je nach leistungsstand der teilnehmer.. 3-4 std gemütlich mit pausen?! nichts technisches oder verblocktes. Treffpunkt wohl am Galgenberg z.b. Jahnswiese oder Kriegerdenkmal, damit diejenigen die per auto anreisen auch nen parkplatz bekommen..


----------



## bauernman (21. Juli 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> meiner einer ist ab dem 24.7. in berlin auf wohnungssuche und ich hab noch kein plan wann ich wieder in HI bin.
> kann sein das ich doch erst im august am treffen teil nehme, trage mich aber noch rechtzeitig in bzw. aus der liste...


wieso willste nach Berlin in die große Stadt ziehen??


----------



## rODAHn (22. Juli 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> @rODAHn Danke danke!! Am Dienstag musste ich arbeiten, bin aber nächste Woche wohl wieder am Start. Wo seid ihr gefahren?
> Hast Du nicht auch Interesse im August oder September auf den Brocken zu fahren?



Moin!

klaro!
Fahre allerdings Mitte August die "Trans Schwarzwald" und muss mich danach bestimmt eine Woche etwas schonen 
Die Tour vom letzten Dienstag hat echt Spaß gemacht. Es waren mir völlig unbekannte Trails dabei. Es ging vom St. Ansger richtung Tosmar und dann weiter nach Badze.
Ich habe die Tour aber aufgezeichnet und kann sie dir am Wochenende per PM schicken. 

Grüße


----------



## macmaegges (22. Juli 2011)

Wird morgen oder übermorgen gefahren , wo ich mich anschliessen könnte?

Bergab ? - kann aber auch ne Tour sein, wenns nicht nur bergauf geht


----------



## OrdenKubus (22. Juli 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> wieso willste nach Berlin in die große Stadt ziehen??



Klimawechsel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. Juli 2011)

Apropos Klima.. Klimawandel und so. Berlin wird bald Küstenstadt  Schonmal vorsorglich die besten Plätze am Strand sichern


----------



## OrdenKubus (22. Juli 2011)

...jepp und von Hildesheim nach Berlin kann man dann mit dem Bike an der Küste langfahren^^

@all:
...mal was anderes. Hab vor ein paar Tagen meine Fahrt mit der Bahn gebucht, heute is mir spontan eingefallen das ich ja mein Bike evt mit nach Berlin nehmen könnte und schon  mal ein wenig die Region unter die Pedale nehme...
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Im ICE werden keine Fahrräder transportiert 

http://www.fa-oeffentlicher-verkehr.adfc.de/Fahrradmitnahme/Positionen-ICE.html
Interessanter Artikel zum Thema vom ADFC

Naja muss Cubeeee wohl oder übel hierbleiben, schicken via Hermes etc ist mir zu unsicher und zu teuer. 
...oder hat jemand ne spontane und günstige Idee?


----------



## macmaegges (22. Juli 2011)

Jop, das geht nur im IC, EC und Regional.
Im IC ist eine Vorabreservierung mit Platzanfrage nötig. Ergo auch eine Fahrradkarte mit Fahrradplatzreservierung.

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal.


----------



## anne waffel (22. Juli 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> ...oder hat jemand ne spontane und günstige Idee?



Frag' doch mal im Lokalforum - vielleicht hat jemand ein Zweitrad im Keller stehen und leiht es Dir, wenn es passt! So kannst Du auch gleich Kontakte knüpfen.
Als ich nach Hildesheim kam, hab' ich es auch so gemacht  Huhu, Günther 

Anne...Tipp


----------



## JesKacz (22. Juli 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> ...jepp und von Hildesheim nach Berlin kann man dann mit dem Bike an der Küste langfahren^^
> 
> @all:
> ...mal was anderes. Hab vor ein paar Tagen meine Fahrt mit der Bahn gebucht, heute is mir spontan eingefallen das ich ja mein Bike evt mit nach Berlin nehmen könnte und schon  mal ein wenig die Region unter die Pedale nehme...
> ...


 
Ein Fahrrad ist ein Fahrzeug, also drauf setzen und hin fahren...


----------



## fahrradheini (22. Juli 2011)

wenn man zb das vorderrad in einer grossen reisetasche verpackt so das es nicht eindeutig ist dann kannst das bike für umme mitnehmen im ice... ist nicht fahrbereit und somit ein gepäckstück...... muss aber nicht immer klappen. is halt so nen ding... hat mir aber selbst mal ein schaffner im ice als tipp gegeben.
vielleicht mal in nem thread nachfragen ob das schon leute machten


----------



## OrdenKubus (22. Juli 2011)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Frag' doch mal im Lokalforum - vielleicht hat jemand ein Zweitrad im Keller stehen und leiht es Dir, wenn es passt! So kannst Du auch gleich Kontakte knüpfen.
> Als ich nach Hildesheim kam, hab' ich es auch so gemacht  Huhu, Günther
> 
> Anne...Tipp


Im Lokalforum hab ich ein paar schöne Strecken gefunden, deswegen die spontane Idee das Bike mitzunehmen.
Die Idee zum leihen und scouting is allerdings nicht schlecht!, Danke! 



JesKacz schrieb:


> Ein Fahrrad ist ein Fahrzeug, also drauf setzen und hin fahren...



270 km sind sicher machbar und mit Zelt und passender Ausrüstung bestimmt cool!
...aber mit Frau, Kleinkind, Katze, Koffer, Rucksack, Wickeltasche etc wird mir das zu abenteuerlich!


----------



## OrdenKubus (22. Juli 2011)

@fahrradheini: THX, hab auch dran gedacht, das Bike zu zerlegen und einzupacken, aber noch mehr Gepäck.... weiß nicht wem ich das noch auf den Rücken schnallen soll.^^


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Juli 2011)

Am besten nen Bikekoffer besorgen und darin verstauen, keine macken, schlechter zu klauen und keine extra kosten.

musst mal die Müggels besuchen, ist nen schöner Spot in Berlin, gibt glaube ein paar Pumtracks die da sein sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (22. Juli 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> @all:
> ...mal was anderes. Hab vor ein paar Tagen meine Fahrt mit der Bahn gebucht, heute is mir spontan eingefallen das ich ja mein Bike evt mit nach Berlin nehmen könnte und schon  mal ein wenig die Region unter die Pedale nehme...
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
> Im ICE werden keine Fahrräder transportiert
> ...



Doch, geht!
Einfach die Laufräder sowie Sattelstütze abmontieren, dann ist es Gepäck!
Habe ich auch vor 2 Monaten im ICE von Amsterdam nach Hannover gemacht. (Ich habe dann alles in zwei große IKEA Tüten gepackt)


----------



## OrdenKubus (22. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Am besten nen Bikekoffer besorgen und darin verstauen, keine macken, schlechter zu klauen und keine extra kosten.
> 
> musst mal die Müggels besuchen, ist nen schöner Spot in Berlin, gibt glaube ein paar Pumtracks die da sein sollen.



Bikekoffer kommt für spätere Fahrten vielleicht in Frage.
Müggels werd ich mal nach googlen, Danke!
Wollte die Havelhöhen u.a. erkunden....



rODAHn schrieb:


> Doch, geht!
> Einfach die Laufräder sowie Sattelstütze abmontieren, dann ist es Gepäck!
> Habe ich auch vor 2 Monaten im ICE von Amsterdam nach Hannover gemacht. (Ich habe dann alles in zwei große IKEA Tüten gepackt)



mhhh da komm ich wirklich ins grübeln^^
glaub werd morgen mal Probepacken, schwedische Möbelhaus Monstertaschen hab ich bestimmt noch irgendwo rumfliegen.


----------



## macmaegges (22. Juli 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Wird morgen oder übermorgen gefahren , wo ich mich anschliessen könnte?
> 
> Bergab ? - kann aber auch ne Tour sein, wenns nicht nur bergauf geht




Keiner am fahren morgen ?
Oder wird das wieder spontan ausgemacht?

Ich sag dann mal Külftrail von Eime richtung Alfeld.
Dort angekommen, einige Bergabfahrten auf dem Trail 
Wer kommt mit ?


----------



## fahrradheini (23. Juli 2011)

*30. Juli:
*Ripgid, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78*

31. Juli:*
Ripgid, fahrradheini, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Bungee,greensen*, *tilli95, lt.speirs*

06. August:
*Ripgid, Martin31008, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Radler10*

07. August:*
Ripgid, Martin31008!, i-less, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Radler10, Bungee


----------



## tisch (23. Juli 2011)

so kalender ist gewälzt. ich aktualisiere mal.
*30. Juli:
*Ripgid, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78,tisch*

31. Juli:*
Ripgid, fahrradheini, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Bungee,greensen, tilli95, lt.speirs, tisch*

06. August:
*Ripgid, Martin31008, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Radler10*

07. August:*
Ripgid, Martin31008!, i-less, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Radler10, Bungee 		

@ ripgid... wir müssen uns mal wegen ner forke unterhalten


----------



## oxysept (23. Juli 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Keiner am fahren morgen ?
> Oder wird das wieder spontan ausgemacht?
> 
> Ich sag dann mal Külftrail von Eime richtung Alfeld.
> ...



Habe dieses WE leider keine Zeit. 
(Vielleicht fährt ja jemand nach Braunlage etc. wo du dich noch anschließen kannst.)

Oder du schaust dir den Klippenweg (Kanstein) vom Lönsturm runter nach Salzhemmendorf an.
Video von Bogeyman: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3841


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (23. Juli 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Keiner am fahren morgen ?
> Oder wird das wieder spontan ausgemacht?
> 
> Ich sag dann mal Külftrail von Eime richtung Alfeld.
> ...



Wenn das Wetter heute nachmittag ok ist bin ich dabei.
Dann könnten wir auch ein paar Trails direkt ansteuern...Külf kennste ja schon


----------



## macmaegges (23. Juli 2011)

Kahnstein Aha...

Du hast dich also dran erinnert, das ich gerne technisch fahre 
In dem Video siehts an einigen Stelen echt nach Spassigen Spielplätzen aus.

Gibts da irgendwelche Infos auf welchem WEg ich bleiben muss?  Flecken an den Bäumen oder sonst was?  Ne kleine 'Wegbeschreibung ?


den Lönsturm werd ich bestimmt finden, aber auch den Trail ?


----------



## Martin31008 (23. Juli 2011)

Also treffen in Eime heute?


----------



## macmaegges (23. Juli 2011)

Wie meinen ?

Mitkommen oder was eigenes geplant ?

Ich werde mir mal den Kahnstein Klippenweg ansehen.
Hoffe das ich des auch find´...


Habe aber erst noch mit einem Schleicher zu kämpfen...
I need Double PLy 

Dann noch mal kurz zur Apotheke Anti-Zeckenzeuchs besorgen   gibts empfehlungen ?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. Juli 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> ...jepp und von Hildesheim nach Berlin kann man dann mit dem Bike an der Küste langfahren^^
> 
> @all:
> ...mal was anderes. Hab vor ein paar Tagen meine Fahrt mit der Bahn gebucht, heute is mir spontan eingefallen das ich ja mein Bike evt mit nach Berlin nehmen könnte und schon  mal ein wenig die Region unter die Pedale nehme...
> ...



http://www.dhl.de/de/paket/privatkunden/national/maxitransport.html

http://www.iloxx.de/net/einzelversand/versandloesungen/fahrradversand.aspx


----------



## waldhase (23. Juli 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Grip Concept, kann ich empfehlen. http://gripconcept.com/index.htm




Vielen Dank für den Tipp, klasse Arbeit, die Federung ist wieder spitze!
Sollte weiter unterstützt werden, schön wenn man seine Gabel und Dämpfer gleich um die Ecke warten lassen kann
Schönes (trockenes) WE


----------



## macmaegges (23. Juli 2011)

Wird warscheinlich heut nix mit Klippenweg...

Bin gerade bissle am Bremse basteln. Der Kolben iwl nich so richtig zurückgehen.
Wenns noch klappt, später bissle Külf fahren.
Dann morgen an den Klippenweg.


----------



## oxysept (23. Juli 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Wird warscheinlich heut nix mit Klippenweg...
> 
> Bin gerade bissle am Bremse basteln. Der Kolben iwl nich so richtig zurückgehen.
> Wenns noch klappt, später bissle Külf fahren.
> Dann morgen an den Klippenweg.



Ich meine der Weg ist ausgeschildert (Klippenweg / Kansteinweg oder ähnlich).
Im Anhang ist der Weg eingezeichnet, ist ja kein Geheimnis, da normaler "Wanderweg".
Vom Turm kommend kann man den Weg aber eigentlich nicht verfehlen.
Er endet in einem renaturierten Steinbruch.

Habe morgen erst ab spätem Nachmittag Zeit --> werde deshalb maximal ein paar Trails bei Warzen unter die Stollen nehmen.


----------



## Bogeyman (23. Juli 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Ich meine der Weg ist ausgeschildert (Klippenweg / Kansteinweg oder ähnlich).
> Im Anhang ist der Weg eingezeichnet, ist ja kein Geheimnis, da normaler "Wanderweg".
> Vom Turm kommend kann man den Weg aber eigentlich nicht verfehlen.
> Er endet in einem renaturierten Steinbruch.



Wenn man den Schotterweg vom Turm runter fährt kann man an der Kreuzung direkt geradeaus in den Klippenweg einbiegen. Sollte auch noch ein Pfosten mit Holzschild sein der den Weg ausweist.
Der Weg selber ist allerdings nicht sehr lang. Der Singletrail ist bestimmt noch nicht mal einen Kilometer lang.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## macmaegges (23. Juli 2011)

Super, danke Leute, mit den vielen Beschreibungen werd ich das Ding ganz sicher finden.

Werde warscheinlich gegen 12 Uhr in Gronau starten. 

Wenn es dann mal nicht regnet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (24. Juli 2011)

Tolles Wetter heute, wo waren denn die ganzen Biker im Hi Wald? Dafür waren ganze Rudel Wanderer unterwegs - war heute Wandertag...?


----------



## Ripgid (24. Juli 2011)

so Mädels, ich kram' das mal wieder hoch.. 
Aufgrund der aktuellen Liste würde ich mal sagen dass wir am Sonntag den 31. Juli fahren. *15* mann bekommen wir garantiert voll (kenne da noch ein paar Spezialisten die noch nicht in der Liste stehen ) Alternativtermin wäre eine Woche später, falls das Wetter nicht mitspielt.

*Mein Tourenvorschlag (~25-35km):*

*Start: *
13.30 Uhr - Kriegerdenkmal oder Jahnswiese am Galgenberg (für die Leute die mit dem Auto kommen)
- Fahrt zum Kammweg (option den Greensen-Kicker-Trail paar mal zu fahren)
- kleinere Trails runter zum Waldrand oberhalb Itzum
- Lechstedt-trail
- durch Alt-Itzum über Marienburg und Söhre zum Söhrerforsthaus (Ankunft 14.30 Uhr ?)
- Rauf auf den Tosmar und über den Kammtrail runter nach Diekholzen
- Zwischenstopp am Kiosk in Diekholzen (15.30 Uhr?)
- Hoch zum Aussichtsturm
- Bosch-trail runter
- weiter durch den Hi-Wald an Sorsum vorbei.
- Kammtrail am Osterberg 
- Am Muni-Lager vorbei und rein in den Giesener Wald
- kleinen Abschlusstrail
- Ende ~ 17.30 Uhr in Himmelstühr

*Alternative:*
Nach dem Bosch-trail richtung Steinberg und den dortigen Trail fahren, dann wäre die Runde natürlich schon etwas eher vorbei...

Wer kennt sich denn im Hi-Wald aus, gibts da evtl noch 1-2 schöne Trails? wie siehts mit dem Giesener-Wald aus? wer kennt sich da aus?


*30. Juli:
*Ripgid, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78,tisch*

31. Juli:      (13 Personen + X)*
Ripgid, fahrradheini, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, oxysept,  tingel83, trixter78, Bungee,greensen, tilli95, lt.speirs, tisch*

06. August:
*Ripgid, Martin31008, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Radler10*

07. August:*
Ripgid, Martin31008!, i-less, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Radler10, Bungee


----------



## macmaegges (24. Juli 2011)

Hey, das klingt doch wunderbär 

Gibts da auch was zum Springen ? - Dirtjumps oder gar ein Trail mit geilen Kickern ?

Ich würd mich für den 31.Juli anschliessen wenn nix dazwischen kommt.

Könnte mich jemand, der durch Gronau fährt oder aus der Umgebung losfährt mit dem Auto mitnehmen ?

Möglich wäre es auch mit dem Zug nach Hildesheim zu fahren.


----------



## greensen (24. Juli 2011)

so von morgen bis Donnerstag Braunlage rocken !für leicht sieht mann sich ja


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Juli 2011)

@macmaegges: wenn kein Alfelder bei mir mitfahren will dann könnte ich dich auf dem Weg einlesen.

@thommes: ich wäre für die Variante Steinberg, Waldquelle und über Dirtline zurück richtung Galgenberg.

@greensen: Viel Spaß im Leeren Park, hoffentlich bläst der Wind nicht so wie gestern.


----------



## macmaegges (24. Juli 2011)

frorider Ben, dann hoff ich mal das deine karre für mich n platz frei hat 
Danke schonmal fürs Angebot.


----------



## OrdenKubus (24. Juli 2011)

Perfekt gelaufen mit dem ICE und CubeEEE
Die LFR in ner riesen Tüte.
Federgabel, Sattelstange, Pedalen und Lenker in den Rucksack
Ramen mit restlichen Anbauteilen in blauen Sack und mit Gewebeband um den Koffer fixiert. Etwas Angst hatte ich um mein Schaltauge...
Hat kein Mensch was gesagt und man konnte es trotz all den anderen Gepäck, super mitnehmen.
Besser als 44  für DHL etc auszugeben!


----------



## Martin31008 (24. Juli 2011)

Dann Bremsen ab, umgebaut auf Fixie und ab mit dem Teil in Berlins Großstadt Verkehr


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Juli 2011)

Foto von den Bikepark Braunlage Trailcare crew Trikots.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greensen (24. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Foto von den Bikepark Braunlage Trailcare crew Trikots.



man ich will doch auch eins  na ja noch 2 x mal !


----------



## trixter78 (24. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @macmaegges: wenn kein Alfeld bei mir mitfahren will dann könnte ich dich auf dem Weg einlesen.
> 
> @thommes: ich wäre für die Variante Steinberg, Waldquelle und über Dirtline zurück richtung Galgenberg.



Ich kann selber fahren, bin also nicht auf ne Mitfahrgelegenheit angewiesen. Soll also lieber jemand mitfahren, der sonst mit der Bahn kommen müsste.


----------



## macmaegges (24. Juli 2011)

Das scheint doch wie am schnürchen zu klappen   Jetzt alle nur die Tellerchen über die Woche leeressen, damit wir auch super Wetter haben werden


----------



## tisch (24. Juli 2011)

stände auch noch evt vor dem kammweg galgenberg die möglichkeit 1mal den fr/dh komplett runter zu fahren für die die mögen?


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Juli 2011)

jo das ok, außer es schüttet wie aus eimern, dann ist der lehm schön matschig


----------



## oxysept (25. Juli 2011)

@Frorider Ben: Wenn neben dir, macmaegges und euren beiden Rädern noch Platz für eine weitere Person + Rad in (bzw. an) deinem Auto frei ist, dann würde ich auch gerne mit dir mitfahren.

Ansonsten nehme ich den Zug, der um 13:25 am Hbf. in Hildesheim ankommt, passt ja zeitlich sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Juli 2011)

wenn du dein Vorderrad rausnimmst dann ist auf jedenfall platz, kannst ja dann das stück von warzen rüberrollen, dann laden wir dein bike ein und machen dann den träger auf di kupplung, sonst müsste ich ja bei dir alles erst wieder abbauen und dann wieder aufbauen.


----------



## oxysept (25. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> wenn du dein Vorderrad rausnimmst dann ist auf jedenfall platz, kannst ja dann das stück von warzen rüberrollen, dann laden wir dein bike ein und machen dann den träger auf di kupplung, sonst müsste ich ja bei dir alles erst wieder abbauen und dann wieder aufbauen.



Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. Juli 2011)

Hey, bitte um rege frequentierung des GB-Trail´s!!! Der Trail wächst zu und die Brennesseln übernehmen die Herrschaft!!


----------



## fahrradheini (25. Juli 2011)

gb=galgenberg? und welcher trail genau?

oder meinst du den griesbergtrail?


----------



## missyinaction (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

wie viele seid ihr bislang, was fahrt ihr überhaupt, ...kann man/frau sich anschließen??


----------



## superson1c (25. Juli 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> gb=galgenberg? und welcher trail genau?
> 
> oder meinst du den griesbergtrail?



Wohl Griesbergtrail. Dort wuchert's zumindest ziemlich stark. Unterarme und Ellbogen brennen und jucken immer ordentlich


----------



## trixter78 (25. Juli 2011)

missyinaction schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> wie viele seid ihr bislang, was fahrt ihr überhaupt, ...kann man/frau sich anschließen??



Hallo

Laut Ripgid werden es wohl so 15+ Leute.
Der Trailanteil wird sicherlich hoch sein...und anschließen kann sich jeder/jede der/die Lust hat 

Edit: Ach ja....Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. Juli 2011)

jap, GB -> Griesberg
bitte bitte bitte!!!


----------



## macmaegges (25. Juli 2011)

Yeah, das wird toll 
Wir sollten Werkzeug zum Freischneiden mitnehmen.
Wir sind so viele Leute, da könnte man doch den Trial ruck zuck freigeschnitten haben.

Frorider Ben, soll ich nach Alfeld kommen oder kommst nach Gronau? - Ä  Und wann ?


----------



## trixter78 (25. Juli 2011)

@Ripgid
Nen Link auf ne Google-Karte mit Treffpunkt wär super.
Das Kriegerdenkmal hab ich gefunden, die Jahnswiese nicht.

Edit: Wer (richtig) suchet, der findet (auch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (25. Juli 2011)

Punkt A ist das Kriegerdenkmal
Punkt B die Jahnswiese

http://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=Mo...;FSuZGwMd91mYAA&mra=dme&mrsp=1&sz=16&t=h&z=16


----------



## trixter78 (25. Juli 2011)

Danke


----------



## tisch (25. Juli 2011)

@ daniel
wenn du mitfährst treffen in himmelsthür und dann gechillt rüber zum kriegerdenkmal?


----------



## fahrradheini (25. Juli 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Yeah, das wird toll
> Wir sollten Werkzeug zum Freischneiden mitnehmen.
> Wir sind so viele Leute, da könnte man doch den Trial ruck zuck freigeschnitten haben.
> 
> Frorider Ben, soll ich nach Alfeld kommen oder kommst nach Gronau? - Ä  Und wann ?




der griesbergtrail is doch gar nicht mit eingeplant in die tour... oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## macmaegges (26. Juli 2011)

*räusper*  Für den Fall 
Immer Gerüstet zu sein


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Juli 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Yeah, das wird toll
> Wir sollten Werkzeug zum Freischneiden mitnehmen.
> Wir sind so viele Leute, da könnte man doch den Trial ruck zuck freigeschnitten haben.
> 
> Frorider Ben, soll ich nach Alfeld kommen oder kommst nach Gronau? - Ä  Und wann ?



würde von brüggen aus anch gronau kommen und dann weiter richtung betheln fahren, such dir nen guten platz zum mitnehmen aus wo man gut halten kann.


----------



## instinctless (26. Juli 2011)

ich hab da mal was tolles für die schlechtwettersaison entdeckt.
liegt bei knapp unter 1000 euro
arbeitet mit höhenprofilen und windwiderstand
heb und neigt sich je nach strecke.
gmaps integration

http://www.proform.com/tour-de-france/

ich finds geil


----------



## macmaegges (26. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> würde von brüggen aus anch gronau kommen und dann weiter richtung betheln fahren, such dir nen guten platz zum mitnehmen aus wo man gut halten kann.




Ähhhmmm...
Wenn du von da unten kommst, fährste eigentlich fast direkt bei mir vorbei. Sehr kurz vor Gronau ist ne Baustelle (warscheinlich is die dann schon wieder weg...
Hinter der Baustelle kommt ne feste Ampel, da drüber fahren und beim Pedalo Fahrradgeschäft auf dem Parkplatz, dann...


... steh ich da.  Uhrzeit?


----------



## ---Nik--- (26. Juli 2011)

Moin moin,
ich wollt mich auch mal eben vorstellen. Ich bin Nik, 24 Jahre alt und vor ca. nem halben Jahr nach Hildesheim gezogen.
Hab früher mit Dirt fahren angefangen, dann wegen nem Unfall länger pausiert und bin nicht mehr gefahren seitdem.
Jetzt bin ich gerade dabei mir nen kleinen Freerider (Banshee) zusammen zu bauen und würd mich auch gerne gleichgesinnten mit anschließen.

Hab gelesen, dass ihr am Sonntag was größeres plant. Ich werd mal versuchen mein Rad bis dahin fürs erste fahrtüchtig zu machen. Ist denn die Strecke für neueinsteiger auch machbar, so auf Schwierigkeit und Kondition, also Berg auf Strecken bezogen?

Also, würd mich freuen, nen paar nette Bekanntschaften zu machen und neue Trails kennen zu lernen.

Gruß Nik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo Nik! Wilkommen!
Bin zwar selber nicht dabei am Sonntag, aber ich denke das die Tour unabhängig vom Konditionslevel für jeden mit Spass verbunden sein wird. Gibt hier auch genug beraufschieber 

Wünsche euch allen viel Spass und vor allem gutes Wetter!


----------



## Ripgid (26. Juli 2011)

Willkommen,

ich denke vom Konditionslevel ist alles von wenig bis viel Kondition vertreten; sowohl DH als auch CC Fahrer sind dabei, irgendwo wirst du dich schon einordnen können 




---Nik--- schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ich wollt mich auch mal eben vorstellen. Ich bin Nik, 24 Jahre alt und vor ca. nem halben Jahr nach Hildesheim gezogen.
> Hab früher mit Dirt fahren angefangen, dann wegen nem Unfall länger pausiert und bin nicht mehr gefahren seitdem.
> Jetzt bin ich gerade dabei mir nen kleinen Freerider (Banshee) zusammen zu bauen und würd mich auch gerne gleichgesinnten mit anschließen.
> ...


----------



## fahrradheini (26. Juli 2011)

jo wird ne bunte truppe  .... ich freu mich schon


----------



## tisch (26. Juli 2011)

na auch ein wilkommen von mir.
also keine angst um deine kondition oder so. haben genug bergaufschieber aber auch "bergabschieber"  

MfG Timo


----------



## fahrradheini (26. Juli 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> na auch ein wilkommen von mir.
> also keine angst um deine kondition oder so. haben genug bergaufschieber aber auch "bergabschieber"
> 
> MfG Timo


  ich praktiziere beides zb 

edit: jo... von mir auch noch ein herzliches willkommen an missyinaction und nik


----------



## Ripgid (27. Juli 2011)

wo möchten sich die mit-dem-auto-Anreisenden denn nun treffen? Jahnswiese oder Kriegerdenkmal? Dann könnten wir das als generellen Treffpunkt deklarieren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Juli 2011)

ich werd wohl mit meinen beiden mitreisenden bei meiner mum an der steingrube parken und dann hochrollen. ich wäre für kriegerdenkmal.

@macmaegges: werd so gegen kurz nach 12 bei dir sein. dann müssen wir kein stress machen um pünktlich zu sein.
@mirko: du dann so kurz vor 12 bei mir?


----------



## trixter78 (27. Juli 2011)

Bin auch für Kriegerdenkmal. Wenn das einem anderen mit-dem-auto-Anreisenden nicht passt kann er sich ja melden 

@Frorider: Treffpunkt ist doch erst um 13.30 Uhr. Dann müsst ihr echt keinen Stress machen


----------



## oxysept (27. Juli 2011)

Ich dann so kurz vor 12h bei dir .
Schaue ca. um 11:45 Uhr bei dir in Gerzen vorbei.


----------



## Ripgid (27. Juli 2011)

Okay jungs, dann würde ich sagen, treffen wir uns am Sonntag um 13.30 Uhr oben hinterm Kriegerdenkmal. 

Werde nachher nochmal alle Infos zusammenfassen.


----------



## ---Nik--- (27. Juli 2011)

vielen Dank, das hört sich ja sehr gut an.
Dann hoff ich mal, dass das Wetter auch mitspielt und freu mich auf jeden Fall auf Sonntag, dann gleich so viele Leute auf einmal kennen zu lernen.


----------



## instinctless (27. Juli 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> ich praktiziere beides zb
> 
> edit: jo... von mir auch noch ein herzliches willkommen an missyinaction und nik



Missyinaction? 
Hab wohl was verpasst. 
Versuche so. auch zu kommen.


----------



## missyinaction (27. Juli 2011)

ja hier bin ich 
Bin dabei, mal sehen zu welchen "...schieberInnen" ich gehöre 

@Florider Ben: Wo parkst Du an der Steingrube??..kennst du den Kiosk(am Schachbrett)..oder NP.. Würde mit Euch hochjetten,da ich direktly in der city wohne )


----------



## fahrradheini (27. Juli 2011)

missyinaction schrieb:


> ja hier bin ich
> Bin dabei, mal sehen zu welchen "...schieberInnen" ich gehöre
> 
> @Florider Ben: Wo parkst Du an der Steingrube??..kennst du den Kiosk(am Schachbrett)..oder NP.. Würde mit Euch hochjetten,da ich direktly in der city wohne )



denke wir werden uns dort auch anschliessen. gibts schon ne uhrzeit fürs treffen an der steingrube?


----------



## instinctless (27. Juli 2011)

missyinaction schrieb:


> ja hier bin ich
> Bin dabei, mal sehen zu welchen "...schieberInnen" ich gehöre
> 
> @Florider Ben: Wo parkst Du an der Steingrube??..kennst du den Kiosk(am Schachbrett)..oder NP.. Würde mit Euch hochjetten,da ich direktly in der city wohne )



Is ja cool, ne neue Frau in der Truppe  
Wirst nicht alleine unter Männern sein, bringe noch wen mit.


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Juli 2011)

parke zwischen einummerstr. ecke katharinenstr - steingrube, je nachdem wo was frei ist.
klar kennich den kios, hab da ja 21jahre gewohnt.
wenn wir hier um 12uhr rum los fahren dann sind wir so mit ein ausladen um 12:45 da und dann gemütlich hochrollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradheini (27. Juli 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Is ja cool, ne neue Frau in der Truppe
> Wirst nicht alleine unter Männern sein, bringe noch wen mit.




ui.... wird das spicy ausgeführt?!


----------



## instinctless (27. Juli 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> ui.... wird das spicy ausgeführt?!



Jawohl


----------



## missyinaction (28. Juli 2011)

@instinctless:....gut zu wissen ..es gibt doch radelnde Mädels 

@florider ben: dann stehe ich um 12.45 dort am Kiosk.

angesichts meiner geprellten rippe hoffe ich nicht auf regen, würde mir wohl zu rutschig sein...ich mädchen )


----------



## OrdenKubus (28. Juli 2011)

Meiner einer wird dieses WE wohl noch unterwegs sein und voraussichtlich nicht an der Tour teilnehmen können! Schade...
Euch allen viel Spass!!!



missyinaction schrieb:


> @instinctless:....gut zu wissen ..es gibt doch radelnde Mädels
> 
> @florider ben: dann stehe ich um 12.45 dort am Kiosk.
> 
> angesichts meiner geprellten rippe hoffe ich nicht auf regen, würde mir wohl zu rutschig sein...ich mädchen )



Geprellte Rippen sind echt schmerzhaft und leider lange zu spüren, da bleiben die meisten vom Bike, egal ob Regen oder Sonne^^


----------



## enemy111 (28. Juli 2011)

Der nächste Bergaufschieber meldet sich schonmal für Sonntag an
Ist allerdings nicht 100 % sicher, weil ich abends nach Göttingen möchte. Bis wann ist die Tour geplant?


----------



## trixter78 (28. Juli 2011)

Letzter Stand ist


> Ende ~ 17.30 Uhr in Himmelstühr


----------



## macmaegges (28. Juli 2011)

muss leider Absagen.

Habe die Möglichkeit, günstig in die Heimat zu kommen und werde die Chance wahrnehmen!


Evtl ein ander mal.


----------



## enemy111 (28. Juli 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Letzter Stand ist



Okay alles klar. Himmelsthür passt sich einigermaßen, wohne in der Nähe von der Waldquelle.


----------



## missyinaction (28. Juli 2011)

@Ordenkubus..bin auf dem besten Wege der Genesung, nur noch etwas vorsichtig..

@All.Hab da eine Liste gefunden und sie aktualisiert 

*30. Juli:
*Ripgid, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78,tisch*

31. Juli: (14 Personen + X)*
Ripgid, fahrradheini, OrdenKubus, bauernman, Martin31008, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Bungee,greensen, tilli95, lt.speirs, tisch, missyinaction*

06. August:
*Ripgid, Martin31008, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Radler10*

07. August:*
Ripgid, Martin31008!, i-less, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Radler10, Bungee, missyinaction


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s´Mattl (28. Juli 2011)

Achtung! Wahlbayer wildert auf fremden Trails. Okay, fremd nicht, da ich ab 1991 auf meinem Trek im Landkreis unterwegs war, außerdem bin ich im Landkreis aufgewachsen. 

Aber nun zum Eigentlichen_ Ich danke den Forenmitgliedern für informative Aussagen hinsichtlich lokaler Händler (Hiltown), so dass ich lieber die Katze im Sack kaufend für einen kleinen Service nach Salzgitter zu Radsport Lange gefahren bin, um meinem Cannondale eine Streicheleinheit verpassen zu lassen als einem notorischen Misantropen in der Nähe des Ostbahnhofs zu begegnen. 
In SZ war man ausgesprochen umgänglich und hilfsbereit, so dass ich bei entsprechendem Anlass lieber wieder dorthin fahre.


----------



## fahrradheini (28. Juli 2011)

is hiltown nich so nen skaterklamottenladen?????


----------



## s´Mattl (28. Juli 2011)

Wir Verzogenen sagen gerne zu 
Hildesheim Hiltown und zu
Hannover H-over (sprich: Ähtsch-owa).


----------



## fahrradheini (28. Juli 2011)

ahso... verstehe


----------



## s´Mattl (28. Juli 2011)

... da bekommt die Provinz zumindest den Charme des Kosmopolitischen.
Ich komm´ schon gerne ab und an zurück in den Landkreis Hildesheim.
Auf den paar Quadratkilometern bekommt man auf´s Biken bezogen ein sehr abwechselungsreiches Terrain: Hildesheimer Wald, Grießberg, Tosmarberg die Ausläufer zum Jägerhaus, die "Sieben Berge" um Alfeld usw.


----------



## fahrradheini (28. Juli 2011)

der galgenberg ist nicht zu vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (28. Juli 2011)

missyinaction schrieb:


> @Ordenkubus..bin auf dem besten Wege der Genesung, nur noch etwas vorsichtig..
> 
> @All.Hab da eine Liste gefunden und sie aktualisiert
> 
> ...



so am sonntag muss ich aufgrund von miener Arbietszeit passen aber nächjstes mal dabei


----------



## instinctless (29. Juli 2011)

*31. Juli: (14 Personen + X)*
Ripgid, fahrradheini, Martin31008, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Bungee, greensen, tilli95, lt.speirs, tisch, missyinaction, i-less, jennibunny

*07. August:*
Ripgid, Martin31008!, i-less, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Radler10, Bungee, missyinaction


----------



## DerChempi (29. Juli 2011)

am 31.07 bin ich jetzte auch an board  werde auch am kriegerdenkmal sein


----------



## Ripgid (29. Juli 2011)

na, das werden ja immer mehr.. mal sehen ob wir die 20 mann doch noch voll bekommen?!

Bin die Tour vorhin mal ohne die Galgenbergtrails gefahren. Wenn man gemütlich fährt (und sich ab- und zu mal verfährt), kommt man auf ~3 std, ~800hm und ~30km. Jetzt rechnet nochmal die Galgenbergtrails dazu und wir kommen vielleicht auf 35-40km, ~4std und ~1000hm.

Habe noch einen schmalen verbindungstrail von Bosch nach Barienrode gefunden, zeige ich euch dann. Den Steinbergtrail habe ich nur mit mühe gefunden, da sollte dann vielleicht jemand übernehmen der sich dort auskennt 

Wetter sieht ja bislang noch nicht so rosig aus, solange das Wasser aber nur von unten kommt würde ich die Tour durchziehen, in der Hoffnung dass ihr mich nicht alleine fahren lasst...

Ride on..


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (29. Juli 2011)

Solange es nur von unten nass ist, bin ich dabei  Wenns von oben nass wird muss ich gucken 

Das Laufrad mit dem Michelin steht hier eh noch so gut wie unbenutzt rum. Da darfs von unten gerne nass sein, soll sich ja lohnen, wenn Mama wäscht


----------



## trixter78 (30. Juli 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Solange es nur von unten nass ist, bin ich dabei  Wenns von oben nass wird muss ich gucken



Sehe ich auch so. Die Vorhersage sieht übrigens wieder besser aus.


----------



## s´Mattl (30. Juli 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Okay jungs, dann würde ich sagen, treffen wir uns am Sonntag um 13.30 Uhr oben hinterm Kriegerdenkmal.
> 
> Werde nachher nochmal alle Infos zusammenfassen.



... ich werde mich nach derzeitiger Planung auch einfinden.


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Juli 2011)

naja mal schaun, wenns so schifft wie im mom, dann lohnen sich die 30km anfahrt nicht.
mal schaun wie es morgen früh ist.


----------



## niel (30. Juli 2011)

ich kenne hier glaube noch keinen werde aber wohl mal mitrollen.. also um 12.45 am kriegerdenkmal???


----------



## niel (30. Juli 2011)

ok, 13.30 ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bungee (30. Juli 2011)

Moin, Moin!

Nach gelungenem Bikepark-Urlaub mit Greensen in Braunlage und anschließenden Wellness-Tagen im Krankenhaus bin ich auch mal wieder an den Tasten.

Muss sagen:   Braunlage rockt! Hat sich voll gelohnt!
Geile Pisten, geile Leute, geile Wohnung, geiles Wetter!

Allerdings:         Technisch anspruchsvoll ("naturbelassen"), Wurzeln und Steine satt...
Die Deville wurde erstmal richtig eingefahren 
Beim DHX hat`s mir nach der 1. Abfahrt die SAG-Anzeige von der Kolbenstange geschoben...

@ macmaegges: Der "Single Trail" ist bestimmt was für Dich, verblockt ohne Ende!
@ frorider & tisch: Wir müssen da wieder hin!!! (brauche leatt-brace, benni)


Hier ist ja auch ganz schön was los:

Dickes "Moinsen" an missyinaction, niel & Nik.
Herzlich willkommen!



Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Hey, bitte um rege frequentierung des  GB-Trail´s!!! Der Trail wächst zu und die Brennesseln übernehmen die  Herrschaft!!



Trailpflege nächste WO eingeplant!
Gibt es eingentlich Klappsensen?



macmaegges schrieb:


> Yeah, das wird toll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau! Nächste Woche??



s´Mattl schrieb:


> ...als einem notorischen Misanthropen in der Nähe des Ostbahnhofs zu begegnen.













  Den mag ich auch nicht!


Mal sehen, ob ich morgen dabei bin...


----------



## tisch (30. Juli 2011)

niel schrieb:


> ich kenne hier glaube noch keinen werde aber wohl mal mitrollen



wirst mehr kennen als du denkst glaube ich^^



> @ frorider & tisch: Wir müssen da wieder hin!!!


wenns sich bei mir einrichten lässt sehr gerne. bist ja richtig ifiziert wie mans so liest  

p.s.: welnesstag im krankenhaus???


----------



## trixter78 (30. Juli 2011)

niel schrieb:


> ok, 13.30 ??



Ja, 13:30 Uhr am Kriegerdenkmal!


----------



## Bungee (30. Juli 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> p.s.: wellnesstag im krankenhaus???



Ja, am 3.Tag bei der 12.Abfahrt oder so `ne Landung im Downhill verpatzt und derbe abgestiegen...
Glück gehabt und dank voller Ausrüstung "nur" eine ordentliche Gehirnerschütterung.
Bin dann ganz klassisch mit Tropf über mir im Krankenbett aufgewacht.
Die Sanis im Rettungswagen hatten mich ja auch gut abgeschossen... 
OK, nicht lustig.
Wie gesagt, Glück gehabt!
Mehr Vorsicht ist auf jeden Fall angesagt.
Nachdem ich dann einen Extratag im Goslarer Krankenhaus mit postkartenartigem Ausblick auf den Harz eingelegt hatte, konnte ich mich auch wieder an das Meiste erinnern..
Bin mir deshalb auch noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich morgen schon mitfahren sollte.


----------



## Radler10 (30. Juli 2011)

Von mir auch ein Willkommen an missyinaction, niel & Nik.

Da ich eher aus dem Urlaub zurück bin als gedacht, werde ich morgen ebenfalls dabei sein.



instinctless schrieb:


> *31. Juli: (14 Personen + X)*
> Ripgid, fahrradheini, Martin31008, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Bungee, greensen, tilli95, lt.speirs, tisch, missyinaction, i-less, jennibunny, Radler10
> 
> *07. August:*
> Ripgid, Martin31008!, i-less, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Radler10, Bungee, missyinaction



Gruß


----------



## fahrradheini (30. Juli 2011)

instinctless war so nett und hat nem freund von uns sein bighit geliehen für morgen.... demzufolge is noch einer mehr an board


----------



## tisch (30. Juli 2011)

wie sieht den im moment im walde der boden so aus? trocken?


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Juli 2011)

feucht, wirst schön dreckig *g*


----------



## greensen (30. Juli 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> Moin, Moin!
> 
> Nach gelungenem Bikepark-Urlaub mit Greensen in Braunlage und anschließenden Wellness-Tagen im Krankenhaus bin ich auch mal wieder an den Tasten.
> 
> ...



ja der Urlaub war echt derbe cool !Braunlage ist schon ganz gut anspruchsvoll ! und nach dem sturz von Arne  war der Urlaub dann aber auch vorbei !aber hat trozallem gerockt vor allem Montag fett schlamm rutschige wurzeln und gleich dh runner ge prügelt !
morgen wird fett gerockt in Hildesheim und Umgebung !biss Morge denn allllleee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (30. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> feucht, wirst schön dreckig *g*


Dein Auto auch 
Ich packe mal sicherheitshalber ne Umzugsdecke zum Draufsetzen ein.
Hab schon voll Bock


----------



## Eiva Bign (30. Juli 2011)

Habe Morgen jetzt doch unerwartet Zeit, also werde ich auch mitkommen können, freue mich schon auf ne schöne Tour also bis bald alle zusammen


----------



## fahrradheini (30. Juli 2011)

ich denke ne schlammschlacht wird es nicht...wenns nicht nochmal regent die nacht oder so  ... bissl glitschig wohl ab und an... aber wir wollen ja im dreck spielen


----------



## waldhase (31. Juli 2011)

Ich komme morgen auch mit. 13:30 an der Jahnwiese.


----------



## Ripgid (31. Juli 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich komme morgen auch mit. 13:30 an der Jahnwiese.



nein hase, 13.30 uhr oben hinterm kriegerdenkmal (an der Straße). 
Aber wir fahren zur sicherheit nochmal an der Jahnswiese vorbei, falls es doch jemand verpeilt haben sollte 

und nochmal zum mitschreiben:

*Mein Tourenvorschlag (~35-40km):*

*Start: *
13.30 Uhr - oben hinter dem Kriegerdenkmal am Galgenberg (für die Leute die mit dem Auto kommen)
- Fahrt zum Kammweg über 1 kleinen singletrail (option den Greensen-Kicker-Trail paar mal zu fahren)
- kleinere Trails runter zum Waldrand oberhalb Itzum
- Lechstedt-trail
- durch Alt-Itzum über Marienburg und Söhre zum Söhrer-forsthaus (Ankunft 14.30 Uhr ?)
- Rauf auf den Tosmar und über den Kammtrail runter nach Diekholzen
- Zwischenstopp am Kiosk in Diekholzen (15.30 Uhr?)
- Hoch zum Aussichtsturm
- Bosch-trail runter
- kleiner Verbindungstrail oberhalb Marienrode
- rüber zum Steinberg
- Steinbergtrail
- *Ende im Gelände!* (17.30 Uhr?)
*
Treffpunkt: (Punkt A)*
http://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=Mozartstra%C3%9Fe&daddr=Unbekannte+Stra%C3%9Fe&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=52.143365,9.983525&spn=0.010298,0.021865&sll=52.143523,9.977839&sspn=0.010298,0.021865&geocode=FWSqGwMdJSKYAA%3BFSuZGwMd91mYAA&mra=dme&mrsp=1&sz=16&t=h&z=16









_


----------



## tingel83 (31. Juli 2011)

Moin!

Bin heute auch dabei. Die Straße hinter dem Denkmal ist die Mozartstraße?

Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (31. Juli 2011)

tingel83 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Bin heute auch dabei. Die Straße hinter dem Denkmal ist die Mozartstraße?
> 
> Bis später!



exakt!


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Juli 2011)

hat mal einer mitgezählt wievile wir jetzt sind 20 +/- ?
so zu faul im die rainking aufzuziehen, mal schaun wie die bodenbeschaffenheiten mit nem trockenreifen sind.


----------



## instinctless (31. Juli 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> hat mal einer mitgezählt wievile wir jetzt sind 20 +/- ?
> so zu faul im die rainking aufzuziehen, mal schaun wie die bodenbeschaffenheiten mit nem trockenreifen sind.



Bis bald im Wald


----------



## enemy111 (31. Juli 2011)

hinterrad gestern in hahnenklee zerschossen, muss leider absagen


----------



## DerChempi (31. Juli 2011)

also ich muss sagen, dass die tour, soweit wir sie mitgefahren sind, sehr cool war und ich gerne wieder bei sowas dabei bin  
leider mussten wir kurz nachdem ihr alle weg wart, ebenfalls das weite suchen weil tom sich nen ganzen wespenschwarm auf den hals gehetzt hat. 
P.S.: wer hat eigentlich fotos am anfang vom "greensen-trail" gemacht? wenn eins von mir dabei ist, hätte ich das gerne ; bin der kerle mit den deemax gewesen 


Übrigens nochmal ein FETTES Lob an Rahpael der den trail gebaut hat!! wir werden öfter mal vorbeikommen und fleißlig mit- und weiterbauen


----------



## fahrradheini (31. Juli 2011)

ja nen foto am greensentrail könnte es von mir auch geben wenn ja dann würde ich das auch gern haben.
ich bin der mit dem rot silbernen haro gewesen.. mattschwarzer oneal helm

zur tour... die hab ich abgebrochen in marienburg weil mich das hinterhergurken nervte  bis dahin fand ich es sehr fein.

edit: nun bin ich gespannt wann die ersten retour sind von der tour und statements abgeben 

tosmar gurke ich mal alleine hin die tage oder mit zwei drei leuten die ne angenehme reisegeschwindigkeit von ca 12-15km/h fahren  . ich hab nen mtb und kein rennrad


----------



## tisch (31. Juli 2011)

genial gewesen. aber gut geschaft. das nächste mal nicht im dh trimm sondern dann fr... 
fotos auch gerne. besonders das vom tragen 

aber jetzt erstmal auf ne schöne dusche freuen..


----------



## tisch (31. Juli 2011)

achja 5000!!!!! bald kommt teil 3 der verrückten HI (halbidioten) weiter so leute^^


----------



## s´Mattl (31. Juli 2011)

... also mir hat´s gefallen. Richtig, etwas zuviele Pausen gemacht. Aber es war auch eine sehr heterogene Gruppe. Man hat sich in der Natur bewegt und Spaß gehabt, und das zählt.


----------



## waldhase (31. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für gemischte Tour. Die angekündigten 800hm haben wir auch erreicht (808).
Ja, Martin hat glaube ich fotografiert.

@Günther: Wir waren heute an deinem Kreuz und haben 20 Striche in das Buch gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (31. Juli 2011)

so leute.. wir sind auch wieder zurück.. war doch ne angenehm bunt gemischte Gruppe. Viele neue nette Leute kennengelernt, nur einer ist beleidigt abgezogen; selber schuld. 

Großen Respekt an die Panzer-truppe die eiskalt bis zum ende durchgehalten hat!

Kann mal jemand von dem GPS-loggern ein paar Daten einstellen? Gesamt-Km, Gesamt-höhenmeter und Gesamtfahrzeit hätte ich gerne, da meinem iphone der saft ausgegangen ist 

Video wird noch etwas dauern, aber es wird kommen, versprochen!

@Chempi
Ihr hättet ruhig noch mitkommen können, gab noch paar schöne abfahrts-trails..

wie gehts den angeschlagenen missy, tingel und frorider?


----------



## greensen (31. Juli 2011)

DerChempi schrieb:


> also ich muss sagen, dass die tour, soweit wir sie mitgefahren sind, sehr cool war und ich gerne wieder bei sowas dabei bin
> leider mussten wir kurz nachdem ihr alle weg wart, ebenfalls das weite suchen weil tom sich nen ganzen wespenschwarm auf den hals gehetzt hat.
> P.S.: wer hat eigentlich fotos am anfang vom "greensen-trail" gemacht? wenn eins von mir dabei ist, hätte ich das gerne ; bin der kerle mit den deemax gewesen
> 
> ...



thx :fürs Lob und war ne nice tour  !immer wider


----------



## fahrradheini (31. Juli 2011)

@ ripgid kannst mich ruhig beim namen nennen  ... und beleidigt  naja.... etwas angenervt eher... aber egal.... bis dahin fand ich es  fein wie ich schon schrieb  thx für die tour


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (31. Juli 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Video wird noch etwas dauern, aber es wird kommen, versprochen!



Jawoll, dann kann ich mir euren Spaß wenigstens angucken. Ich hab mit Nase, Hals und Husten schön im Bett gelegen.... -.-'


----------



## greensen (31. Juli 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Jawoll, dann kann ich mir euren Spaß wenigstens angucken. Ich hab mit Nase, Hals und Husten schön im Bett gelegen.... -.-'



sommer Gripe denn Gute Besserung und biss zu nächsten mal da biste denn betimmt dabei ?


----------



## s´Mattl (31. Juli 2011)

Also, wenn ich meine An- und Abfahrtsstrecke abziehe, waren das ca. 35 km (virtueller Zielpunkt: Goslarsche Landstraße, Auffahrt zum Galgenberg),


meine Gesamtfahrzeit: 5 h 50 min 32 sec
Durchschnittliches Tempo: 9,6 km/h
Vmax: 47,2 km/h
Aufstieg: 2366 m
Abstieg: 2361 m
meine Gesamtstrecke: 55,69 km
Gerät: Garmin Forerunner 305


----------



## Bungee (31. Juli 2011)

Jawollja!

Schöne Runde! Hat Spass gemacht!

Missy hat noch in der Notaufnahme den Bienenstich versorgen lassen, alles ok soweit, Radurlaub kann kommen..



Ripgid schrieb:


> wie gehts den angeschlagenen missy, *tingel *und *frorider*?



Hä?
Hab ich was verpasst?
Wie geht`s?

Also, war cool, gerne wieder!


----------



## DerChempi (31. Juli 2011)

@heini:
meld dich mal wann du hin fahren willst. ich denke mal ich würde mich dem anschließen 

@ripgid: 
ich hatte ehrlich gesagt, keine lust darauf, durch den regen zu fahren, also wollten wir noch nen paar abfahrten machen. doch das hat sich leider auch zerschlagen, da tom sich mit nem ganzen rudel wespen angelegt hatte und nen paar mal mehr gestochen wurde. vermutlich war ich auch schuld daran, dass sie ihn angegriffen haben


----------



## greensen (31. Juli 2011)

DerChempi schrieb:


> @heini:
> meld dich mal wann du hin fahren willst. ich denke mal ich würde mich dem anschließen
> 
> @ripgid:
> ich hatte ehrlich gesagt, keine lust darauf, durch den regen zu fahren, also wollten wir noch nen paar abfahrten machen. doch das hat sich leider auch zerschlagen, da tom sich mit nem ganzen rudel wespen angelegt hatte und nen paar mal mehr gestochen wurde. vermutlich war ich auch schuld daran, dass sie ihn angegriffen haben



haste die wespen an gedriftet !tosmar wäre ich bestimmt dabei denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerChempi (31. Juli 2011)

ja so oder ähnlich war das  da wo ihr wieder weiter gefahren seid, gab es noch ne schöne stelle die man fast als table fahren konnte und das musste ich natürlich sofort ausprobieren  und als tom sich das teilstück angesehen hat, da haben sie ihn gepackt


----------



## waldhase (31. Juli 2011)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich meine An- und Abfahrtsstrecke abziehe, waren das ca. 35 km (virtueller Zielpunkt: Goslarsche Landstraße, Auffahrt zum Galgenberg),
> 
> 
> meine Gesamtfahrzeit: 5 h 50 min 32 sec
> ...



2366hm?
Ich hatte 808hm.
Wo bist du denn noch gewesen


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Juli 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> @ ripgid kannst mich ruhig beim namen nennen  ... und beleidigt  naja.... etwas angenervt eher... aber egal.... bis dahin fand ich es  fein wie ich schon schrieb  thx für die tour



Er meinte dich nicht.

@thommes: alles bestens, ka was das war, voll die übelkeit, jetzt nach der Dusche ist alles bestens, ich brauch unbedingt nen AM, Touren mit dem DHler sind nicht ohne

Ansonsten wars ne super Tour, gerne mal wieder.

@bunggee: kannst dich ja noch mal wegen dem leatt melden, werde die woche eine bestellung beim großhändler machen.


----------



## Eiva Bign (31. Juli 2011)

War eine echt schöne Tour heute, hat viel Spass gemacht auch neue Leute kennenzulernen. Auch ein Dankeschön an Ripgid fürs organisieren, gut gemacht.Also hoffentlich bis bald mal wieder


----------



## OrdenKubus (31. Juli 2011)

Klingt ja nach ner echt bunten und spassigen Truppe die unterwegs war!!!
Hoffe ich kann mich bei der nächsten Tour mit einklinken...
Mein CubeEEE steht hier in Spandau seit Tagen nur rum, da es regnet und regnet und regnet... ach ja und regnet -.-


----------



## Martin31008 (31. Juli 2011)

Ja erstmal möchte ich auch Thommes mein Lob aussprechen fürs organisieren.

Ich will hoffen das ich nicht gemeint war mit beleidigt abgezogen, ich hab die Tour am Waldrand abgebrochen, und konnte leider nur dem letzten Kurz Bescheid geben. Irgendwie hab ich keine grosse Lust verspürt Teerstrassen im Regen zu fahren und hab mich dann lieber im Wald aufgehalten.

Alles in allem Super Trails, hat Spaß gemacht. Geschwindigkeit und Pausen waren in Ordnung. Hatte ja befürchtet das ich mit meinem alten Bike und der Kondition Probleme bekomme aber dem war nicht so.

Viele nette Leute dabei, keiner hat komisch geschaut, war eine tolle Runde.

Hatte allerdings gehofft das einige den Downhill Parcours fahren und ich da mal einige Fotos machen könnte.

Wann kommt die Wiederholung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerChempi (31. Juli 2011)

@martin31008:
hättest du was gesagt  mit fotos machen kann man uns immer locken  
aber wenn du fotos machen möchstest, kannst du dich auch gerne mal melden und dann können wir uns oben treffen. alles kein problem


----------



## tilli95 (31. Juli 2011)

Ja wer auch immer die fotos am greenses gemcht hat mich bitte mal hoch laden bin der mit dem Grossman Fdt-05 und dem schwarzen SixSixOne Helm


----------



## Ripgid (31. Juli 2011)

Danke, freut mich dass es euch gefallen hat. Gerne wieder! 

@martin&heini
nein, euch habe ich nicht gemeint.

wir können die tour gerne nochmal im Winter wiederholen, dass das auch ne mordsgaudi ist, könnt ihr an meinem video hier sehen: [ame="http://vimeo.com/18010240"]4.advent on Vimeo[/ame]

die nächste tour könnte man ja mal um Alfeld herum machen, da gibts ja auch etliche trails. Da müssten dann aber Trixter/Oxy/Benni guiden, ich hab von dem kaff da keine ahnung


----------



## Ripgid (31. Juli 2011)

habe noch ein Foto vom Gipfelkreuz:


----------



## greensen (31. Juli 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Danke, freut mich dass es euch gefallen hat. Gerne wieder!
> 
> @martin&heini
> nein, euch habe ich nicht gemeint.
> ...



alfeld wäre auf jeden mal fett !da kenne ich ganichs und soll ja auch nich schlecht sein !und winter wird funny


----------



## tisch (31. Juli 2011)

jawoll, schonmal das 1. foto.
wann war das nochmal mit dem nicolai tag oder was das war?


----------



## Martin31008 (31. Juli 2011)

Nicolai war am 13+14.8 sprich in 2 Wochen.
Wollen wir da ne Tour im Külf machen?


----------



## trixter78 (31. Juli 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Nicolai war am 13+14.8 sprich in 2 Wochen.
> Wollen wir da ne Tour im Külf machen?



Nee, die Hausmesse ist am 12. und 13.8. von 10 bis 18 Uhr.
Schöne Tour heute...hab die heisse Dusche lange nicht mehr so genossen. Der Dauer-Nieselregen hat doch ganz schön durchgekühlt.


----------



## macmaegges (31. Juli 2011)

Joar, das was ich da lese gefällt mir doch schon 

Konnte die Tour nicht mitfahren, war stattdessen mit meinen Jungs in Beerfelden und haben da die Strecken gerockt.

Zu diesem Downhilltrail von dem ihr schreibt, muss ich auch mal hin 
Auch gerne um Fotos zu machen, vor der Cam und hintendran.






Martin31008 schrieb:


> Nicolai war am 13+14.8




12. und 13. August

edit://  trixter war schneller


----------



## tingel83 (31. Juli 2011)

Moin! 

Fand die tour auch super, danke noch mal ripgid (eine .gpx von der tour kann ich morgen hochladen).

Habe mich übrigens heute noch röntgen lassen. Leichte verstauchung im nackenbereich und leichte gehirnerschütterung. Also nichts wildes.  und glück hatte ich ja auch noch, weil ich mit meinem gesicht mitten im gras gelandet bin.

Freue mich schon auf die nächste tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (31. Juli 2011)

tingel83 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Fand die tour auch super, danke noch mal ripgid (eine .gpx von der tour kann ich morgen hochladen).
> 
> ...



 schön, dass der Sturz glimpflich ausgegangen ist!


----------



## tilli95 (1. August 2011)

JO dann is ja alles gut zum glück bin ich einfach über die wurzeln rüber gefahren


----------



## CrunchRyder (1. August 2011)

klingt ja nach einer geilen Runde. Ich hab meinen Nachwuchs gehütet, ich wär gerne dabei gewesen. 

Vorschlag: die Runde wird demnächst wiederholt. 

Bei dem Trip zu Nicolai bin ich dabei. 

Gruß Dave


----------



## s´Mattl (1. August 2011)

... es gilt natürlich das Recht am eigenen Bild. Wer sich also betroffen sieht, kann sich melden.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. August 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> @Günther: Wir waren heute an deinem Kreuz und haben 20 Striche in das Buch gemacht



Salve!

Der war gut

Schöne Tour Top Guide

War leider noch gejetlaged

PS: Dienstag ist Elanettentag

Ciao a tutti...

G-K-R


----------



## tingel83 (1. August 2011)

Moin!

Den Track von gestern könnt ihr euch hier laden:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12291676/2011-07-31 1328.gpx

Die Auswertung funktioniert ziemlich genial auf dieser Seite:

http://utrack.crempa.net/

Bis dann!


----------



## tilli95 (1. August 2011)

So am 7ten august wäre  ich dann auch nomma dabei
31. Juli: (14 Personen + X)
Ripgid, fahrradheini, Martin31008, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Bungee, greensen, tilli95, lt.speirs, tisch, missyinaction, i-less, jennibunny

07. August:
Ripgid, Martin31008!, i-less, superson1c, oxysept, tingel83, trixter78, Radler10, Bungee, missyinaction,tilli95


----------



## Radler10 (1. August 2011)

Fand die Tour auch trotz des Wetters total gut, hat viel Spaß gemacht.
Müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen.
Auch von mir ein dickes Lob an ripgid! 
Und nun erstmal Fahrrad putzen...


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. August 2011)

Bin diesmal nicht dabei, muss mit zur Hundeausstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (1. August 2011)

Das waren doch eh Ausweich- bzw. Alternativtermine.


----------



## Ripgid (1. August 2011)

tingel83 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Den Track von gestern könnt ihr euch hier laden:
> 
> ...



geniale aufzeichnung, krasse auflösung. Man kann sogar den Zacken sehen wo du dich gelegt hast (ist nicht böse gemeint  ) welches Gerät nutzt du?

ob ich am sonntag schon wieder mitfahre, weiß ich nicht.. dachte eigentlich wir wollten nach Braunlage? @Daniel?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (1. August 2011)

Muss nächstes Wochenende nach Hamburg, meiner Schwester weiter helfen bei der Wohnung und mein Vater löst seinen Bungee-Gutschein ein. :-/

Simon (evtl erinnerst du dich noch an ihn, wir haben uns letztes Jahr in WiBe mit ihm getroffen) hatte gefragt, ob wir innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen Lust hätten WiBe zu rocken, am besten unter der Woche. Wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## Martin31008 (1. August 2011)

Ich bin ebenfalls nächsten Sonntag nicht da, Bremerhaven ruft. aber darauf das WE sieht man sich Samstag bei Nicolai


----------



## tingel83 (1. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> geniale aufzeichnung, krasse auflösung. Man kann sogar den Zacken sehen wo du dich gelegt hast (ist nicht böse gemeint  ) welches Gerät nutzt du?



Den Track habe ich mit der app "my tracks" auf nem android-handy (motorola defy) aufgenommen.
http://mytracks.appspot.com/
Habe dabei die Auflösung bzw. die Aufzeichnungsfrequenz relativ hoch eingestellt.


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. August 2011)

tingel83 schrieb:


> Den Track habe ich mit der app "my tracks" auf nem android-handy (motorola defy) aufgenommen.
> http://mytracks.appspot.com/
> Habe dabei die Auflösung bzw. die Aufzeichnungsfrequenz relativ hoch eingestellt.



cool, das app hab ich auch, nur noch nicht getestet wird wohl mal zeit.

@ripgid: sonntag braunlage könnte klappen, hundeausstellung ist samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradheini (1. August 2011)

so... der anlieger aufm greensentrail is nun auch grösser geworden so das man ihn auch treffen kann ohne weiteres... und nich mehr zielen muss


----------



## Ripgid (1. August 2011)

@Benni
traumhaft, dann muss ich wohl langsam mal ne bremse bestellen..


----------



## DerChempi (2. August 2011)

auf dem greensentrail sind doch gar keine anlieger von nöten


----------



## fahrradheini (2. August 2011)

ja da is was dran... aber jeder trail sollte einen haben


----------



## bauernman (2. August 2011)

hey war gestern Nachmittag einer rund um den Tosmar unterwegs und hat auch ein Motorcrossfahrer mit nem orangen Motorrad gesehen oder zumindest gehört also ich finde das geht im Wald mal garnicht oder??
mfg bauernman


----------



## greensen (2. August 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> hey war gestern Nachmittag einer rund um den Tosmar unterwegs und hat auch ein Motorcrossfahrer mit nem orangen Motorrad gesehen oder zumindest gehört also ich finde das geht im Wald mal garnicht oder??
> mfg bauernman




haubtsache gesund  war doch bestimmt ne KTm


----------



## waldhase (2. August 2011)

Schöne Elanrunde heute, mit 17 Startern, fast so viele wie Sonntag.


----------



## bauernman (3. August 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> haubtsache gesund  war doch bestimmt ne KTm


wie kommst du drauf das es ne KTM war...also wenn du dnekst das ich es war dann denkst du fladch abrbeit geht vor freizeit


----------



## greensen (3. August 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> wie kommst du drauf das es ne KTM war...also wenn du dnekst das ich es war dann denkst du fladch abrbeit geht vor freizeit



eine ktm ist doch meistens orange !gute einstellung


----------



## tisch (3. August 2011)

könnten auch die jungens von bräuer sein die im walde zu tun haben. soweit ich es mal mitbekommen hab machen die immer mit bei den vorbereitungen für bad salzdetfurth. könnte es sein das es da bald wieder ne veranstaltung gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. August 2011)

Salve!

Gaaaanz wichtiger Termin


----------



## JesKacz (3. August 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Schöne Elanrunde heute, mit 17 Startern, fast so viele wie Sonntag.


 

Du warst dabei? Ich habe nur 2 Rotwild gezählt...


----------



## Martin31008 (3. August 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Gaaaanz wichtiger Termin



Da Simmer dabei!

Liegt bestimmt Schnee!


----------



## bauernman (3. August 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> könnten auch die jungens von bräuer sein die im walde zu tun haben. soweit ich es mal mitbekommen hab machen die immer mit bei den vorbereitungen für bad salzdetfurth. könnte es sein das es da bald wieder ne veranstaltung gibt?


ja bräuer ist vom racing team nen sponsor aber die waren es nicht weil mein Bruder da Mechaniker ist


----------



## tisch (3. August 2011)

mh. haben heute am gk auch nen grünes quad gesehen... was die da alles treiben da oben...


----------



## Ripgid (3. August 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> mh. haben *heute am gk* auch nen grünes quad gesehen... was die da alles treiben da oben...



nächstes mal sagste bescheid!


----------



## 2o83 (3. August 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> mh. haben heute am gk auch nen grünes quad gesehen... was die da alles treiben da oben...



Das ist die "Forstwegeaufsicht" oder sowas, haben wir neulich auch gesehen. Die sind nicht so schlimm.

Cheers!


----------



## DasGnuh (3. August 2011)

Namd,

hab den Motorcrosser auch gesehn  war aber ziemlich sicher keine KTM, eher ne Yamaha, oder so... War hinten am Wohldenberg unterwegs in Richtung Bad Salzdetfurth..


----------



## bauernman (3. August 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Das ist die "Forstwegeaufsicht" oder sowas, haben wir neulich auch gesehen. Die sind nicht so schlimm.
> 
> Cheers!


+ja wollte ich auch gerade schreiben das könnt der Wegewart vom Harzklub sein der fährt da so alle 2 Tage mal hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (3. August 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Du warst dabei? Ich habe nur 2 Rotwild gezählt...



Vielleicht hast du den netten Herrn aus der MTB-Mitfahrzentrale übersehen


----------



## fahrradheini (3. August 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> +ja wollte ich auch gerade schreiben das könnt der Wegewart vom Harzklub sein der fährt da so alle 2 Tage mal hoch



du wolltest? ... hast du doch^^


----------



## CrunchRyder (4. August 2011)

Hallo Mit-Hildesheimer, 

hat einer von euch einen Vorbau mit 40 bis 50mm Länge und 31,8er Klemmung abzugeben? 

Ich such grad sowas, und bevor ich in die Ferne schweife, frag ich mal hier. Kann ruhig günstig sein, zum testen reicht ja auch ein Husslefelt o.ä.


----------



## aeroresa (4. August 2011)

Hi an alle Hildesheimer,

bin gerade neu hier her gezogen und erkunde hier nun nach und nach mal so die Umgebung. War die letzten Tage an der Sternenwarte und auf der hiesigen Downhillstrecke. Wer von euch fährt da mal regelmäßiger? Denn alleine ist es immer ein bißchen Risikoreich und wo bekommt man hier in der Umgebung günstig ein geeignetes Rad? Ich weiß nämlich nicht wie lange mein Timber das mitmacht, noch schlägt es sich recht gut. 
Wäre schon wenn ich hier ein paar Leute treffen würde die mir ein paar Tips geben könnten und vielleicht fährt man ja in zukunft auch mal ne Runde zusammen .

Greetz
Sascha


----------



## greensen (4. August 2011)

aeroresa schrieb:


> Hi an alle Hildesheimer,
> 
> bin gerade neu hier her gezogen und erkunde hier nun nach und nach mal so die Umgebung. War die letzten Tage an der Sternenwarte und auf der hiesigen Downhillstrecke. Wer von euch fährt da mal regelmäßiger? Denn alleine ist es immer ein bißchen Risikoreich und wo bekommt man hier in der Umgebung günstig ein geeignetes Rad? Ich weiß nämlich nicht wie lange mein Timber das mitmacht, noch schlägt es sich recht gut.
> Wäre schon wenn ich hier ein paar Leute treffen würde die mir ein paar Tips geben könnten und vielleicht fährt man ja in zukunft auch mal ne Runde zusammen .
> ...



hey ike bin eig lich fast jeden tag meisten feierarbendrunde unterwegs !also schreib mir mal ne pn sind morgen auch aufem galgen  berge !und kann dir auch noch eig lich fast alle trails rund um hildesheim zeigen !aber ich schiebe grunsatzlich bergauf !also biss denne im wald


----------



## fahrradheini (4. August 2011)

wir sollten eine interessengemeinschaft für bergaufschieber gründen.... aber nur für echte 

also der kehrwiederwall in hildesheim bietet sich ja schon zum schieben an find ich. und wer da auch schiebt is ein echter bergaufschieber 

ka wieviel prozent steigung das da is aber es langt voll 

interessengemeinschaft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (4. August 2011)

grr 
ihr seid gemein. jetzt wo ich anfange mir den weg nach oben zu erkämpfen (und es ist kein leichter kampf  ) wollt ihr ne IG machen?
das geht doch nicht


----------



## greensen (4. August 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> wir sollten eine interessengemeinschaft für bergaufschieber gründen.... aber nur für echte
> 
> also der kehrwiederwall in hildesheim bietet sich ja schon zum schieben an find ich. und wer da auch schiebt is ein echter bergaufschieber
> 
> ...



hey als wir grad da noch richtung dirt line wollten hab ich da auch hoch geschoben und meinte nur ihr friks !also ike binn da für hildesheimer bergauf schieber !auf jeden und ike bin echt bergaufschieber wie du ja weißt


----------



## greensen (4. August 2011)

aber dann wären wa ja die einziegen !lol


----------



## fahrradheini (4. August 2011)

ja


----------



## greensen (4. August 2011)

und wie sol se heißen !^prinzielebergaufschieber aus hi nein das klingt nich gut !aber du findet da schon was passendes !


----------



## fahrradheini (5. August 2011)

"aufwärts aus prinzip zu fuss" einfach und es is alles gesagt(erklärt)


----------



## macmaegges (5. August 2011)

Da bin ich dabei , beim  bergaufschieben 

manchmal reichen mir schon die kleinen Anstiege auf dem Külf morgens, damit ich absteige und hochschiebe


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. August 2011)

Gute Gruppe, bin dabei.

Achja noch jemand am Sonntag in braunlage Unterwegs?
Ripgid und ich fahren mal wieder hin, hab noch so 26 fahrten frei


----------



## tilli95 (5. August 2011)

Naja ob ich nen bergaufschieber bin weiß ich nich und manchma fahr ich oder schiebe ich hmmm ^^


----------



## oxysept (5. August 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> "aufwärts aus prinzip zu fuss" einfach und es is alles gesagt(erklärt)



Nennt euch doch "Bikebergsteiger" mit dem Zusatz "der Norddeutschen-Tiefebene" .
_(Allerdings dürftet ihr eure Räder dann nicht schieben sondern müsstet sie schultern - Liftbenutzung ebenfalls untersagt.)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradheini (5. August 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Nennt euch doch "Bikebergsteiger" mit dem Zusatz "der Norddeutschen-Tiefebene" .
> _(Allerdings dürftet ihr eure Räder dann nicht schieben sondern müsstet sie schultern - Liftbenutzung ebenfalls untersagt.)_




lol geil.... das gedankengut verwende ich doch gern  klasse... thx für die idee


----------



## tisch (5. August 2011)

ey. bikebergsteiger darf wenn ich mich nennen. ich habe am sonntag keinen von euch sein bike tragen sehen   gibts davon noch nen foto?

btw: 
sind heute mal rüber ins schöne canada gejetet um fotos zu machen 










MfG Timo


----------



## macmaegges (5. August 2011)

mir gefällt bikebergsteiger nicht.

Bergaufschieber ist das beste m.M. nach...


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. August 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> mir gefällt bikebergsteiger nicht.
> 
> Bergaufschieber ist das beste m.M. nach...



Oder Die Schieber.
wir hatten mal nen Vid ging 20min und waren nur Schiebecenen von unserer alten Location.


----------



## macmaegges (5. August 2011)

Schiebeszenen sind irrelangweillig   hab in Beerfelden letztes Wochenende öfters die Liftfahrt mit auf der Gopro aufgenommen...    einmal klicken war mir schon zu viel 

Morgen jemand am Bergabfahren ? Irgendwo ? 
Suche Anschluss


----------



## Martin31008 (6. August 2011)

Habe nochmal 2 Sachen:

1. Nicolai 
Wollen wir dort irgendwie gemeinsam auftauchen, und ne Runde Külf fahren Freitag oder Samstag?

2. Lake Jump
Findet am Sonntag in Ricklingen am 7 Meter Teich statt.
Jemand dabei oder evtl nur zum Zuschauen?


----------



## macmaegges (6. August 2011)

Zu 2,  morgen oder nächste Woche ?

Muss man beteilligte kennen um da mitmischen zu dürfen ?
Würde auch nur zum zuschauen mitkommen, wenn du fährst und mich mitnimmst 
Fotos und so weiter ...


----------



## Martin31008 (6. August 2011)

Ich kenn da auch keinen beim Lake Jump. Das ist am 14.8.2011.
Hab's auch gerade erst im Hannover Fred gelesen. 
Keine Ahnung was da geht aber ich kenne die Location.

Und klar, mitnehmen kann ich dich überall hin.


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. August 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Schiebeszenen sind irrelangweillig   hab in Beerfelden letztes Wochenende öfters die Liftfahrt mit auf der Gopro aufgenommen...    einmal klicken war mir schon zu viel
> 
> Morgen jemand am Bergabfahren ? Irgendwo ?
> Suche Anschluss



Morgen evtl Braunlage, je nach Wetterlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (7. August 2011)

Hmm Braunlage    Wenn ich mitfahren darf, gerne 

Wann wäre denn abfahrt?


----------



## Ripgid (7. August 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Hmm Braunlage    Wenn ich mitfahren darf, gerne
> 
> Wann wäre denn abfahrt?



gar nicht! hat sich wg. schlechten wetters und zeitmangel erledigt..

werd mich heute paar mal mit dem DHler den tosmar hochquälen, wer lust hat kann gerne mitkommen.


----------



## CrunchRyder (7. August 2011)

wann biste denn unterwegs?



Ripgid schrieb:


> werd mich heute paar mal mit dem DHler den tosmar hochquälen, wer lust hat kann gerne mitkommen.


----------



## Ripgid (7. August 2011)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> wann biste denn unterwegs?



da das wetter momentan stabil aussieht, werd ich jetzt meinen kram packen und durchstarten.

Denke 2x Canyon und 1x Kammtrail is drin.. dann ist der akku aber auch leer


----------



## macmaegges (7. August 2011)

Schlechtes Wetter ??
Schneit es?


viel Spass am Tosmar, ich bleib dann hier, werd am ende nochmal Külfen gehen.
Oder endlich mal den Duinger Berg erkunden.


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. August 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Schlechtes Wetter ??
> Schneit es?
> 
> 
> ...



guck dir um 13:15 mal den WC in La Bress an.

Jasper Jauch ist in der Quali auf Platz 73 kommen *Vereinskollege aus Hannover*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (7. August 2011)

So, Aufstieg 1 ist geschafft.. Außer ein paar Wanderer keiner hier..


----------



## macmaegges (7. August 2011)

Livestream nicht möglich mit dem UMTS Stick 
DSL dauert warscheinlich noch einen Monat, jeh nachdem wie schnell die Telekom ist...


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. August 2011)

das schade, weiß jemand welche Linux version nen phillips LCd aus der 9000er serie hat? leider hat meiner keinen Flashplayer dann könnte ich direkt am TV gucken, jetzt muss mein Laptop herhalten und dann schön WC über HDMI auf 46zoll sehen *G*

AChja steht schon fest en welchen tag wir uns alle bei Nicolai Treffen? Freitag oder Samstag? persönlich wäre mir Freitag lieber, dann könnte es Samstag wieder nach Lage gehen.


----------



## trixter78 (7. August 2011)

Werde Freitag vorbeischauen...Samstag kann ich eh nicht.


----------



## Martin31008 (7. August 2011)

Freitag Nachmittag? Könnte ab 14 Uhr


----------



## CrunchRyder (7. August 2011)

rund um den Tosmar war heut die Hölle los. Nicht nur taube Wanderer mit Hund, nein, es waren sogar andere Geländeradsportler unterwegs. 

Ich versuch am Freitag zu Nicolai zu kommen. Fährt jemand von Hildesheim aus und würde mich mitnehmen?


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. August 2011)

14uhr ist ok hab 12:30 feierabend. @ trixer: wollen wir um 12:30 zusammen rüberrollen und dann dort AMrtin treffen?


----------



## Ripgid (7. August 2011)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> rund um den Tosmar war heut die Hölle los. Nicht nur taube Wanderer mit Hund, nein, es waren sogar andere Geländeradsportler unterwegs.
> 
> Ich versuch am Freitag zu Nicolai zu kommen. Fährt jemand von Hildesheim aus und würde mich mitnehmen?



wann warst du denn unterwegs? irgendwie kam von dir ja keine antwort mehr.. habe auch etliche wandersleute getroffen, ne ganze jugendgruppe aus Röderhof und nen seltsamen Cube-fahrer der nicht grüßen konnte (und den Canyon förmlich runtergeschlichen ist). 

Auf dem Kammtrail richtung diekholzen liegt nen recht großer Baum der wohl in den letzten Tagen umgestürzt ist. Wer kümmert sich drum? 

@Benni, Martin, Trixter
Wo trefft ihr euch denn Freitag, würde mich gerne anschließen... fahrt ihr mit dem Bike rüber oder mit dem Auto?


----------



## CrunchRyder (7. August 2011)

@ ripgid: ich war heute morgen und übe rmittag mit meiner Tochter beschäftigt. Sandkastenbuddeln kann sich ganz schön ziehen  
Und dann hab ich dich wohl schlichtwegt vergessen, sorry dafür. Ich bin hier so gegen halb 3 weggekommen. Als Johanna endlich geschlafen hat. 

Ich hatte eine nette Runde mit einem Rocky-Mountain-Switch-Fahrer aus Borsum. Ist hier aber wohl nicht angemeldet.


----------



## trixter78 (7. August 2011)

@Frorider: 12:30 Uhr passt.

@Ripgid: Wenn ich Benni richtig verstehe will er sich in Alfeld neben dem Toom treffen und dann mit dem Rad hinfahren. Würdest Du denn mit dem Rad mitfahren wollen oder direkt mit dem Auto zu Nicolai kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (7. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> wann warst du denn unterwegs? irgendwie kam von dir ja keine antwort mehr.. habe auch etliche wandersleute getroffen, ne ganze jugendgruppe aus Röderhof und nen seltsamen Cube-fahrer der nicht grüßen konnte (und den Canyon förmlich runtergeschlichen ist).
> 
> Auf dem Kammtrail richtung diekholzen liegt nen recht großer Baum der wohl in den letzten Tagen umgestürzt ist. Wer kümmert sich drum?
> 
> ...


Der Cubefahrer der nicht grüßen kann den kenn ich auch schon und die MTBler die aus Söhre kommen kennen den auch


----------



## Ripgid (7. August 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> @Frorider: 12:30 Uhr passt.
> 
> @Ripgid: Wenn ich Benni richtig verstehe will er sich in Alfeld neben dem Toom treffen und dann mit dem Rad hinfahren. Würdest Du denn mit dem Rad mitfahren wollen oder direkt mit dem Auto zu Nicolai kommen?



Ob ein Alutech in Lübbrechtsen erwünscht ist? Bin mir nicht sicher.. müsste dann das Rad ins Auto verfrachten, mit zur Arbeit nehmen usw und ich weiß noch nichtmal wann ich feierabend mache..


----------



## lammy13 (7. August 2011)

So. 
Ich war heute mal wieder auf'n Greensentrail. Ich muss sagen der ist echt gut geworden.


----------



## trixter78 (7. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Ob ein Alutech in Lübbrechtsen erwünscht ist? Bin mir nicht sicher.. müsste dann das Rad ins Auto verfrachten, mit zur Arbeit nehmen usw und ich weiß noch nichtmal wann ich feierabend mache..



Hast Recht...ist schon ein ganz schöner Aufriss. Naja, jetzt kennste unseren Plan und kannst Dich, wenns doch passt, anschließen.
Den Gedanken zur Bikemarke hatte ich aber auch ...auf meins bezogen natürlich.


----------



## Martin31008 (7. August 2011)

Können ja mit den Autos nach Gronau fahren, und von dort aus biken...


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. August 2011)

fahre mit dem bike, da ich dann morgens mit dem Bike zur Arbeit rollen kann.
Achja gegen Alutech haben die nix, war selbst schon mit nem Pudel bei der Hausmesse. Außerdem fahren auch nicht alle -N- Mitarbeiter -N- Bikes

@ crunchryder: cool meine kleine heißt auch Johanna


----------



## CrunchRyder (8. August 2011)

hervorragende Namenswahl 



Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @ crunchryder: cool meine kleine heißt auch Johanna


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (8. August 2011)

So, heile aus dem Urlaub zurück. Sind vorzeitig vor dem schlechten Wetter geflüchtet, daher konnte ich gestern bereits wieder das GK besuchen.

Hier übrigens mal ein neuer Turm! Auf dem Roßkopf bei Freiburg.


----------



## OrdenKubus (8. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> ...und nen seltsamen Cube-fahrer der nicht grüßen konnte (und den Canyon förmlich runtergeschlichen ist).



Ein eigenartiges Volk diese Cube-Biker!!! 
Also ich war es nicht, meiner einer war gestern in der Döberitzer Heide unterwegs und hat sich alte Bunkeranlagen angeschaut.
Ab Morgen bin ich erstmal wieder in Hildesheim. Diesesmal bleibt mein Bike für die Zugfahrt zusammengeschraubt, dafür bin ich aber statt 2 Stunden (ICE), jetzt 4 Stunden unterwegs, na mal sehen wie die Stellplätze im IC sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (8. August 2011)

ich werde freitag wohl auch mal bei N aufschlagen,aber ausschliesslich mitm auto.
komme gerade aus  dem sonnigen spanien wieder.war nur ne woche weg.


----------



## oxysept (8. August 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> @Frorider: 12:30 Uhr passt.



12:30 Uhr am Toom passt bei mir auch.


P.S.: Habe ein altes Foto von 2009 gefunden, hinten rechts ist das Rad von Frorider Ben zu sehen .


----------



## superson1c (8. August 2011)

Fährt auch jemand Samstag zur Hausmesse oder seid ihr alle Freitag da?


----------



## aeroresa (8. August 2011)

Zu welcher Hausmesse überhaupt? Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Bin ja neu hier und hab keine Ahnung .


----------



## CrunchRyder (8. August 2011)

aeroresa schrieb:


> Zu welcher Hausmesse überhaupt? Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Bin ja neu hier und hab keine Ahnung .




http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08/07/tag-der-offenen-tuer-bei-nicolai-am-12-und-13-august/


----------



## aeroresa (8. August 2011)

@CrunchRyder

danke dir, hab grad aber auch nochmal 1 und 1 zusammengezählt. War ja eigentlich logisch . Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (8. August 2011)

Hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung oder hat mal jemand erzählt, dass der Külf-Trail zur Hausmesse etwas freigeschnitten wird? Erinnere mich noch an Berichte von gefühlten 20 Zecken pro Person nach einer Befahrung. Ist ja noch gar nicht so lange her. Das schreckt schon etwas ab...mich zumindest 

@Oxy: Trauste Dich nochmal mit Deinem Rad auf den Nicolai-Hof? 

@turbo.huhnchen: Wann wollt ihr denn zur Messe? Auch am Freitag?


----------



## Harvester (8. August 2011)

wäre am liebsten beide Tage dort, werde wohl Samstag da sein.

Tante Edith sagt, das sie zumindest beim letzten Mal Trailpflege betrieben hatten.


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. August 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> 12:30 Uhr am Toom passt bei mir auch.
> 
> 
> P.S.: Habe ein altes Foto von 2009 gefunden, hinten rechts ist das Rad von Frorider Ben zu sehen .



Erkennen kann man ja nur Gabel und Lenker und halt Glotzer die da vorstehen.


----------



## fahrradheini (8. August 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> ich werde freitag wohl auch mal bei N aufschlagen,aber ausschliesslich mitm auto.
> komme gerade aus  dem sonnigen spanien wieder.war nur ne woche weg.



hast vielleicht noch nen plätzchen frei dann?.... angucken würd ich mir den verein schon ganz gern mal


----------



## missyinaction (8. August 2011)

So, wieder zurück aus dem Thüringer Wald..

und ich wollte auch noch sagen, DAnke an Ripgid für die schöne Tour am Sonntag  , ich fands echt klasse und das wir so eine bunte gemischte Truppe waren, hat echt Spaß gemacht.. Besch..... war nur das ich sie frühzeitig abbrechen musste..und Danke auch noch mal an Arne für´s Mitfahren und Begleiten nach Hildesheim..
Gestern war ich noch zu platt, war denn wer los?? Ist schon eine neue Tour geplant?


----------



## oxysept (8. August 2011)

@ trixter78: Habe ja keine andere Wahl als mich erneut mit dem Canyon auf den Hof zu wagen. Werden mich schon nicht lynchen ... hoffe ich zumindest.
Verspreche auch diesmal kein Proberad einzusauen.

@ Ben: Jaja, damals war der Lenker auch noch rot ...

Meine auch bei der letzten Hausmesse gehört zu haben, dass zuvor extra der Külftrail frei geschnitten wurde. Was für ein Service .


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (8. August 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> @turbo.huhnchen: Wann wollt ihr denn zur Messe? Auch am Freitag?


 
Freitag geht bei mir arbeitstechnisch gar nicht. Denke mal wir werden am Sa. gegen Mittag aufschlagen.

@DH´ler:
Braunlage für Samstag hört sich zwar verlockend an, wenn ich mir aber die Wetterprognose ansehe macht das nur sehr wenig bis gar keinen Sinn am Wochenende in den völlig durchnässten Harz zu fahren.


----------



## trixter78 (8. August 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Freitag geht bei mir arbeitstechnisch gar nicht. Denke mal wir werden am Sa. gegen Mittag aufschlagen.



Hab die PN gelesen, geantwortet und dann erst hier im Thread geschaut.
Samstag siehts bei mir leider ganz schlecht aus. Kann man nix machen...


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. August 2011)

Naja, Wetter wird wohl eh nciht mehr besser, werd mich auf Matsch einstellen, so lange kein heftiger Wind ist wird der Lift wenigstens laufen


----------



## greensen (8. August 2011)

An Alllllllllllllllllllllllllle Wichtig der Greensen Trail ist Geschichte und es ist alles platt und das bleibt auch sooooo !!!!!!!wir haben heute mit demm Besitzer alles <er hat mit schlepper >platt gemacht und konnten uns einiegen daruf das er uns hilft ein anderes stück wald zu besorgen und wie ihn logischerweise mit helfen alles wieder ab zu bauen usw. daruf hin brachte er soga noch bier mit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (8. August 2011)

schade, aber so ist das bei ilegalen trails leider, dann kann man ja nur hoffen das er wirklich Wort hält.


----------



## tilli95 (8. August 2011)

Ja aber der typ war cool drauf...der kann da bestimmt was machen


----------



## greensen (8. August 2011)

Fazit: hätt schlimmer enden können


----------



## tilli95 (8. August 2011)

Aufjedenfall aber der war ja echt cool drauf naja kann man nix machen


----------



## greensen (8. August 2011)

tilli95 schrieb:


> Aufjedenfall aber der war ja echt cool drauf naja kann man nix machen



wie gesagt !!!Fazit: hätt schlimmer enden können


----------



## instinctless (9. August 2011)

wäre ja toll wenn er auch ein gleichwertiges gelände bereit stellen würde.bin gespannt


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. August 2011)

@greensen, bungee: Bautag ist wieder am 27.08. wollte je nach wetter evtl mit bike hin und dort übernachten für eine nacht.

Mit Samstag Braunlage sieht wohl schlecht aus, bis jetzt sind die Streckenverhältnisse nciht ganz so gut.


----------



## greensen (9. August 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @greensen, bungee: Bautag ist wieder am 27.08. wollte je nach wetter evtl mit bike hin und dort übernachten für eine nacht.
> 
> Mit Samstag Braunlage sieht wohl schlecht aus, bis jetzt sind die Streckenverhältnisse nciht ganz so gut.



ok denn Termin halte ich mir frei auf jeden !du penst sichelich im auto !denn nemen arne und ich noch Zelt mit und denn könnte es losgehen !


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. August 2011)

na dann hoffen wir mal das es nicht dauerregen gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greensen (9. August 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> na dann hoffen wir mal das es nicht dauerregen gibt



schlimmer als arne und ich da waren <wa der montag von der ganzen woche > kann es ganicht werden  war des ne  schlammschlacht


----------



## Ripgid (9. August 2011)

@greensen
der kickertrail ist ja richtig platt, selbst die kleinen kicker ganz oben sind weg.. schade. Kann es sein dass ihr 2 Kicker auf dem Trail oberhalb des Neubaugebietes Itzum platziert habt (dort wo ich mit Daniel früher gebaut habe?) und irgendwie hat dort jemand das ganze Unkraut weggemäht..!?


----------



## greensen (9. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @greensen
> der kickertrail ist ja richtig platt, selbst die kleinen kicker ganz oben sind weg.. schade. Kann es sein dass ihr 2 Kicker auf dem Trail oberhalb des Neubaugebietes Itzum platziert habt (dort wo ich mit Daniel früher gebaut habe?) und irgendwie hat dort jemand das ganze Unkraut weggemäht..!?



wegen den trail trauer ich noch ein wenig  !und nach itzum hin da haben wa nichs gemacht ! also wer wa das


----------



## s´Mattl (10. August 2011)

ich habe kurz mit Ripgid per pm geschnackt. als konsequenz setze ich ein link zu 25 bildern der runde vom 31.07.2011. 
wer seine persönlichkeitsrechte betroffen sieht, darf sich melden.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/41906

grüße nach hiltown. 

p.s. ich freue mich auf meine morgige runde im altmühltal rund um kelheim 

der flamingopfleger


----------



## oxysept (10. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für den link zu deinen Fotos  und viel Spaß morgen im Altmühltal.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch das passende Video zur Runde von Ripgid .


----------



## Ripgid (10. August 2011)

@s´Mattl
Besten Dank für die Fotos! 

Fürs Video hatte ich noch keine Zeit, habe zwar mal grob reingeschaut, aber viele Leute sind darauf nicht zu sehen da ich ja immer vorweg gefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (10. August 2011)

Von mir auch 'Vielen Dank'


----------



## s´Mattl (10. August 2011)

... da mal nichts für. die shots vom greensen trail (gut, jetzt wohl historical greensen trail) zeigen leider nur gallows mountain ghost riders, das hatte ich zwischendurch aber schon mal fahrradheini mitgeteilt.
hiltown ist immernoch mit bike eine reise wert!


----------



## bauernman (10. August 2011)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> ich habe kurz mit Ripgid per pm geschnackt. als konsequenz setze ich ein link zu 25 bildern der runde vom 31.07.2011.
> wer seine persönlichkeitsrechte betroffen sieht, darf sich melden.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/41906
> ...


Altmühltal is derbe geil


----------



## Tasse666 (11. August 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich hätte eine komplett unbenutzte POC Spine Jacke in Größe S im Angebot. Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich ;-)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=102032


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. August 2011)

Tasse666 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich hätte eine komplett unbenutzte POC Spine Jacke in Größe S im Angebot. Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich ;-)
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=102032



Hätteste Größe L dann hätt ich sie genommen, schade.


----------



## aeroresa (11. August 2011)

Hi,

wer fährt morgen mit dem Auto von Hiltown aus zu Nicolai und könnte mich mitnehmen?

Greetz 
Sascha


----------



## trixter78 (11. August 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung oder hat mal jemand erzählt, dass der Külf-Trail zur Hausmesse etwas freigeschnitten wird? Erinnere mich noch an Berichte von gefühlten 20 Zecken pro Person nach einer Befahrung. Ist ja noch gar nicht so lange her. Das schreckt schon etwas ab...mich zumindest



Tja...das kann mir jetzt auch egal sein. Komme gerade vom Arzt...noch ne Borreliose-Infektion mehr macht den Kohl dann auch nicht mehr fett 

@Oxysept & Frorider:
Fahrt ihr, wenn das Wetter zu schlecht ist, eigentlich mit dem Auto hin oder lasst ihr die Hausmesse dann ganz ausfallen? Die Prognose sieht ja übel aus...


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. August 2011)

naja die prognose sieht immer ******* aus in letztr zeit und heute hats ja nicht wirklich geregnet, wenns aus eimern pisst fahr ich mit dme auto, bei leichten schauer mit dem bike


----------



## oxysept (11. August 2011)

Solange es nicht gewittert oder stark stürmt fahre ich morgen mit dem Rad hin. 
Bleibt es beim Treffen um 12:30 Uhr am Toom?


----------



## trixter78 (11. August 2011)

Ja, werde da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (11. August 2011)

Jepp


----------



## s´Mattl (11. August 2011)

die kelheimrunde erstreckte sich über 62,4 km, laut meinem forerunner ging es 3192 m rauf und 3201 m runter, meine polar sagt 1143 m aufstieg und 1124 m abstieg. wie dem auch sei. leider bummelige 4 h allein unterwegs...

grüße nach norddeutschland


----------



## Martin31008 (11. August 2011)

Ich werd auf 14Uhr bei Nicolai sein


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (11. August 2011)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> ich habe kurz mit Ripgid per pm geschnackt. als konsequenz setze ich ein link zu 25 bildern der runde vom 31.07.2011.
> wer seine persönlichkeitsrechte betroffen sieht, darf sich melden.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/41906
> ...


 
War ja ne richtig bunte Truppe! Nächstes Mal bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder dabei!


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. August 2011)

@Thommes: Deine Zentrierlehre für den den Zentrierständer ist fertig, bring ich morgen mit.


----------



## OrdenKubus (12. August 2011)

Moin Moin!
Hab heut ab 17 Uhr endlich mal wieder Zeit auf ne kleine Tosmar-Steinberg-Runde...
Vielleicht hat jemand von den Zuhausegebliebenen auch Lust!?
....alles nur falls es nicht in strömen regnet!!!

Ansonsten viel Spass bei Nicolai or where ever


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. August 2011)

Jo danke, werd mich jetzt mallangsam fertig machen. hoffe es regne nciht zu viel.


----------



## oxysept (12. August 2011)

Ein paar wenige Fotos von der Nicolai Hausmesse 2011 (mit Personen hier aus dem Forum):



 




 



Die restlichen Fotos findet ihr in meinem Album oder hier Nicolai-Thread


----------



## Ripgid (12. August 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Ein paar wenige Fotos von der Nicolai Hausmesse 2011 (mit Personen hier aus dem Forum):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na da sieht aber einer fertig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. August 2011)

Sieht man denn morgen überhaupt noch jemanden bei Nicolai? Oder schon alle heute da gewesen?


----------



## trixter78 (12. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> na da sieht aber einer fertig aus



Ey, das ging heute GAR NICHT und das war echt nur ne kleine Runde.
Vermute mal, dass das mit dem Antibiotikum (wegen dem Zeckenbiss) zusammenhängt. Wär echt fast vom Rad gefallen.

Danke Oxy fürs Foto reinstellen

...und Danke fürs wieder rausnehemen


----------



## Martin31008 (12. August 2011)

Fahre morgen hin, hat sich heute zerschlagen, zuviel um die Ohren


----------



## Harvester (12. August 2011)

ich komme morgen leider nicht nochmal hin, meine frau muss zu lange arbeiten....


----------



## Ripgid (12. August 2011)

vielleicht fahren Benni und ich morgen auch nochmal hin; je nachdem wie das wetter aussieht..


----------



## Bogeyman (13. August 2011)

Werde morgen mal gegen eins dort aufschlagen. Kann zwar immer noch nicht wirklich fahren, aber angucken klappt bestimmt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bungee (13. August 2011)

Bin heute auch ab etwa 11 Uhr dort. 
Hat noch jemand vor, eine Külf-Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Martin31008 (13. August 2011)

Gute Idee. Lass mal machen.


----------



## Bungee (13. August 2011)

Ich tat.
Und Du?


----------



## Martin31008 (13. August 2011)

Ich auch. Mit dem weissen Argon Hardtail und der Speedhub Schaltung. Keine Ahnung bist du später gekommen oder hast du mich nicht erkannt?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. August 2011)

Gut, dann sind wir uns bestimmt über den Weg gelaufen, leider kenne ich euch beide nicht. War trotz dem nett bei Nicolai


----------



## Martin31008 (13. August 2011)

Ich bin ganz Links am Bildrand und Bungee ist der Herr in grau, der einzige der ohne Rad da steht.


----------



## Ripgid (13. August 2011)

@Benni
schöne runde heute.. 
kannst dir ja mal einen Termin aussuchen, an dem wir einen Alfeld-Trail-bautag machen?! 
Trail bauen, Trail fahren, Gegrilltes futtern. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## greensen (13. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @Benni
> schöne runde heute..
> kannst dir ja mal einen Termin aussuchen, an dem wir einen Alfeld-Trail-bautag machen?!
> Trail bauen, Trail fahren, Gegrilltes futtern. Wer ist dabei?



ike bin auf jeden dabei !


----------



## bauernman (13. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @Benni
> schöne runde heute..
> kannst dir ja mal einen Termin aussuchen, an dem wir einen Alfeld-Trail-bautag machen?!
> Trail bauen, Trail fahren, Gegrilltes futtern. Wer ist dabei?


das klingt echt nice


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. August 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Gaaaanz wichtiger Termin



jepp, zur Vorbereitung auf den "Kindergeburtstag"
 erstmal einen verschärften Geländeritt 



PS: Erkenntnis aus Selbstversuch => wer rauf/runter schiebt verliert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bungee (13. August 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> ...und Bungee ist der Herr in grau, der einzige der ohne Rad da steht.



Jepp,  bin mitgejoggt...

Nee, mal echt jetze..war etwa ab 12 Uhr dort und bin ab 13:30 die geführte Külftour mitgefahren (gelbes Helius AC mit Deville).
Ansonsten am Grillstand 

Erkenne grundsätzlich keinen... ...kP halt.

War insgesamt ein prima Tag mit ausgiebigen Biketests, anschließend mussten wir total angefixt nochmal zum Griesbergturm hoch....und wieder runter...YEAH! 


@ Ripgid, Frorider:
Bautage machen Laune!
Bin dabei!


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. August 2011)

@thommes: Jo der Trail hat mal Laune gemacht, vielleicht werd ich die tage mal hoch mit den Hunden und im unteren Teil etwas freischneiden .
Zwecks Termin, von mir aus gerne näcshtes We oder das erste im September.


----------



## Martin31008 (17. August 2011)

Wochenende soll gutes Wetter werden. Was liegt an?
Hat irgendwer mal Lust auf Himmelberg/Tafelberg oder Külf?


----------



## superson1c (17. August 2011)

Gibt's denn am Tafelberg eingentlich Trails? Sind am letzten Samstag zu Nicolai zweimal über das olle Ding gefahren (von Brüggen aus ist der Aufstieg ja nicht ganz so angenehm), aber so die richtigen Traileinstiege habe ich nicht gefunden. War letztendlich Schade um die ganzen hm


----------



## oxysept (17. August 2011)

superson1c schrieb:


> Gibt's denn am Tafelberg eingentlich Trails? Sind am letzten Samstag zu Nicolai zweimal über das olle Ding gefahren (von Brüggen aus ist der Aufstieg ja nicht ganz so angenehm), aber so die richtigen Traileinstiege habe ich nicht gefunden. War letztendlich Schade um die ganzen hm



Zum Turm hoch (bzw. runter) gibt es drei Trails (s. Anhang). Hoch fahre ich meistens den Weg von Norden kommend, runter anschließend den Weg Richtung Osten. Geht natürlich auch in der genau entgegengesetzten Richtung. Erwarte bei den Trails allerdings nicht zu viel - sind nichts Besonderes.

Des Weiteren sind noch 4 Fotos von meiner Tour (Seesen > Wildemann > Lautenthal > Innerste-Stausee > Langelsheim) heute aus dem Harz im Anhang.
Habe mir ein paar alte Bergwerksanlage angesehen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. August 2011)

mehr trails findest du eher im süden von alfeld, die 7 Berge stehen alle unter Natuschutz usw. da darf man mehr oder weniger nur Forstautobahn fahren


----------



## lammy13 (17. August 2011)

Also beim Trailbautag wäre ich mit dabei. Ich könnte auch noch einen Kumpel mitbringen, der gerne mithelfen würde, er ist allerdings auf'm BMX unterwegs, ich hoffe das stört keinen. Nur, wie kommt man am besten von Himmelsthür nach Alfeld.?


----------



## bauernman (17. August 2011)

lammy13 schrieb:


> Also beim Trailbautag wäre ich mit dabei. Ich könnte auch noch einen Kumpel mitbringen, der gerne mithelfen würde, er ist allerdings auf'm BMX unterwegs, ich hoffe das stört keinen. Nur, wie kommt man am besten von Himmelsthür nach Alfeld.?


Lamin dann fahren wa zsm über Diekholzen übern Roten Berg dann in Richtung Westfeld und von da aus nach Alfeld


----------



## lammy13 (17. August 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> Lamin dann fahren wa zsm über Diekholzen übern Roten Berg dann in Richtung Westfeld und von da aus nach Alfeld



Ja, okay. Aber n Tag müssen wir ja noch ausmachen, und du kennst ja Timon der is immer etwas langsamer. Ich finde an nem Sonntag wäre es nicht schlecht. Was meint ihr.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (17. August 2011)

Will euch ja die Freude nicht nehmen, aber...ich denke mit einem BMX habt ihr dort oben wenig spass. Ist recht steinig und an einigen kniffeligen stellen auch recht wurzelig. Zumal wir auch nicht darauf aus sind, perfekt geshapte Dirt-lines in den Wald zu pflastern...


----------



## Bungee (18. August 2011)

@ frorider, ripgid:

Falls dieses WE:
Ich kann nur am Sonntag..

Falls September:
kp   is`noch so lange hin...


Braunlage geht scharf!
Freue mich schon auf Zelt-, Bau- und Bikeaction!! 


..oder wie greensen sagen würde:


----------



## trixter78 (18. August 2011)

Wo wollt ihr denn überhaupt bauen/freischneiden?


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. August 2011)

andere seite von den gerzer klippen, kammweg richtung delligsen


----------



## oxysept (18. August 2011)

Nach der gestrige Harztour sehe ich mich gezwungen nochmal in den Harz zu fahren. 
Nächste Woche (in Abhängigkeit vom Wetter) geht es mit der Bahn nach Oker, um mit dem Rad den Harz zu durchqueren und hoffentlich in Osterode anzukommen (50km 1300hm).

Da ich mir die Strecke am Rechner zusammen gebastelt habe (viele Trails, hoffe ich zumindest) die Wege aber zu 90% nicht kenne, bitte ich euch mal die gpx-Datei im Anhang zu begutachten und mir Verbesserungstipps zu geben.

Über Mitfahrer würde ich mich natürlich besonders freuen. 
Dachte mir so loszufahren, dass es um ca. 10 Uhr in Oker losgehen kann, man Mittags unterwegs irgendwo einen Happen ißt und dann am Nachmittag in Osterode ankommt.


----------



## oxysept (18. August 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> andere seite von den gerzer klippen, kammweg richtung delligsen



Du meinst den Kammweg oben auf dem Steinberg?!
Der ist doch so wie er ist nahezu perfekt mit den vielen Wurzeln und Steinen. Bis aufs Freischneiden (dabei helfe ich gerne) ist doch da nichts zu machen.

Sobald ihr wisst wann es losgehen soll kannst du dich ja kurz bei mir melden. Wenn ich Zeit habe schaue ich gerne vorbei (bei gutem Wetter auch mit der Kamera) und helfe euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (18. August 2011)

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach nem guten mittelpreisigem Enduro Helm gerne auch aus der Vorsaison, wahlweise für mich und einen für meine Freundin.
Hat jemand ne Empfehlung?


----------



## 2o83 (18. August 2011)

Giro "Xen", gab es z.B. bei HiBike recht günstig, ~ 70.

Cheers!


----------



## bauernman (18. August 2011)

lammy13 schrieb:


> Ja, okay. Aber n Tag müssen wir ja noch ausmachen, und du kennst ja Timon der is immer etwas langsamer. Ich finde an nem Sonntag wäre es nicht schlecht. Was meint ihr.?


du willst doch nur an einem Sonntag damit du Samstag schonmal mit ihm los fahren kannst


----------



## lammy13 (18. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Will euch ja die Freude nicht nehmen, aber...ich denke mit einem BMX habt ihr dort oben wenig spass. Ist recht steinig und an einigen kniffeligen stellen auch recht wurzelig. Zumal wir auch nicht darauf aus sind, perfekt geshapte Dirt-lines in den Wald zu pflastern...



Joa, das denke ich auch, aber da ich eh nicht auf dem BMX unterwegs bin, schadet es mir ja nicht, wenn es steinig usw. ist. Und Dirt Lines so perfekte brauch man ja auch nicht wirklich....
@Bauernman : Näh, da reicht es Sonntag früh los zu fahren.


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. August 2011)

Sonntag hört sich gut an.
@Mirko: Könnte der sTeinberg sein, der Untergrund ist jedenfalls zu 80% Steinig. das untere Stück müsste etwas freigeräumt werden und ab und an an dem oberen stücl ein paar Äste weg, ein paar kleine kicker an ein paar passenden stellen errichten und die eine Wurzelumfahrung etwas anfüllen, sosnt nciht einfach darum zu kommen.
können ja morgen Abend mal hoch fahren und etwas planen und evtl. den hinteren Teil Richtung Steinbruch mal anschauen ob es da fahrbar ist, ansosnten könnte man an den klippen noch ne Landung für nen Drop bauen und etwas Strecken Pflege machen.

@thommes: kämste sonntag auch?


----------



## oxysept (18. August 2011)

Können wir morgen Abend meinetwegen kurz hinfahren.
Das kniffelige Wurzelstelle kenne ich. Hinten zum Steinbruch hin müsste alles fahrbar sein.


----------



## greensen (18. August 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach nem guten mittelpreisigem Enduro Helm gerne auch aus der Vorsaison, wahlweise für mich und einen für meine Freundin.
> Hat jemand ne Empfehlung?



der ist von mir zu empfelen !!!urge ecndur-o-matic !http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...sg=AFQjCNGnZsN5V1bpzp4g2sxaTtaEnZ84Ow:daumen:


----------



## greensen (18. August 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> @ frorider, ripgid:
> 
> Falls dieses WE:
> Ich kann nur am Sonntag..
> ...



auf jeden .......


----------



## Ripgid (18. August 2011)

@benni
mal schauen was der wettergott sagt..?! Samstag braunlage steht auch?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. August 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach nem guten mittelpreisigem Enduro Helm gerne auch aus der Vorsaison, wahlweise für mich und einen für meine Freundin.
> Hat jemand ne Empfehlung?


 
Bin mit dem 2009er Model unterwegs, der ist noch nicht ganz so bunt. Optik ist halt geschmacksache, allerdings ist die Belüftung top! und sitzt (zumindest auf meinem Kopf) bombig.
http://www.hibike.de/produkt/09a60e570ba1d10e173a093ffdc98086/Giro Hex MTB Helm matte shards.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradheini (18. August 2011)

moin!
es gab heut nen kleinen fahrradcrash im liebesgrund. cc biker vs. dirtbiker.
der ccler soll dem dirter stumpf hinten rein gefahren sein.
laut des dirtbikefahrers kam von dem unfallbeteildigten kein wort. soll aufgestanden und einfach weitergefahren sein.
mich würde interessieren wer der ccler war.
falls die person hier im forum aktiv ist würde ich es begrüssen wenn diese auch was zu dem vorfall sagt.


----------



## Ripgid (18. August 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> moin!
> es gab heut nen kleinen fahrradcrash im liebesgrund. cc biker vs. dirtbiker.
> der ccler soll dem dirter stumpf hinten rein gefahren sein.
> laut des dirtbikefahrers kam von dem unfallbeteildigten kein wort. soll aufgestanden und einfach weitergefahren sein.
> ...



bestimmt der herr mit dem weiß-blauen cube.. treibt auch am tosmar sein unwesen und krieg den mund nicht auf


----------



## fahrradheini (18. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> bestimmt der herr mit dem weiß-blauen cube.. treibt auch am tosmar sein unwesen und krieg den mund nicht auf


hehe
das wäre zu einfach ... mein sohn(der dirtradfahrrer) sagte mir eben es war nen schwarzes rad


----------



## OrdenKubus (18. August 2011)

Moin!
Fahre zwar öfters unten am Liebesgrund lang, aber nöööö war ich nicht... ;-)

An einer Weggabelung kam mir gestern ein kleines Mädchen auf´m Laufrad quer und Mama mit Kinderwagen hinterher ohne zu schauen, nix passiert. Gerade Liebesgrund fahr ich eh langsam weil viel zu viel los ist...

Hoffe deinem Sohn is nix weiter passiert!?.


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @benni
> mal schauen was der wettergott sagt..?! Samstag braunlage steht auch?



entweder sonntag bauen fahren grillen oder samstag braunlage, ein Tag ist für die Familie frei, das darauffolgende We sind wir ja Samstag Sonntag in Braunlage, bauen und fahren.


----------



## fahrradheini (18. August 2011)

OrdenKubus schrieb:


> Moin!
> Fahre zwar öfters unten am Liebesgrund lang, aber nöööö war ich nicht... ;-)
> 
> An einer Weggabelung kam mir gestern ein kleines Mädchen auf´m Laufrad quer und Mama mit Kinderwagen hinterher ohne zu schauen, nix passiert. Gerade Liebesgrund fahr ich eh langsam weil viel zu viel los ist...
> ...



nö dem gehts gut  ... er hat ne acht im laufrad hinten. das is alles.


----------



## OrdenKubus (18. August 2011)

dennoch unschön!!!


----------



## bauernman (18. August 2011)

lammy13 schrieb:


> Joa, das denke ich auch, aber da ich eh nicht auf dem BMX unterwegs bin, schadet es mir ja nicht, wenn es steinig usw. ist. Und Dirt Lines so perfekte brauch man ja auch nicht wirklich....
> @Bauernman : Näh, da reicht es Sonntag früh los zu fahren.


hahah roten Berg wirste hundeet vpro schieben und nach Alöfeld rüber auch


----------



## bauernman (18. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> bestimmt der herr mit dem weiß-blauen cube.. treibt auch am tosmar sein unwesen und krieg den mund nicht auf


ohja den sprech ich iwann nochmal an vllt is er auch nur taubstumm oder so gibt es ja alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (18. August 2011)

als helm könnte ich noch den 661 recon ins rennen werfen. bin jedenfals ich zufrieden mit.

@ benny, thommees etc...
also ich habe mir bis jetzt das we 3./4.9. freigehalten zum biken o.ä.
hatte auch vor den freitag (2.) gegbenfals auch den donnerstag (1.) freizunehmen. zwecks geburstag. 
ich weiß ja nicht wie es nun mit wibe ausschaut, stand ja auch noch im raum unter der woche zu fahren. wäre dann für mich am sinnvollsten. 

Momentan ist es ja einfach so dass wenn ihr biken seid ich einfach nicht kann, jedes we ausgeplant -.-


MfG Timo, der auch wieder fahren will


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. August 2011)

@THOMMES: hab mal den Zentrierständer getestet, das ausmitten ist irgendwie seltsam zentrieren geht gut, nur blöd wenn die felgen aufkleber bis auf die flanken hoch haben, dann hat man ständig über 0,5mm ausschlag auf der uhr.


----------



## Ripgid (18. August 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @THOMMES: hab mal den Zentrierständer getestet, das ausmitten ist irgendwie seltsam zentrieren geht gut, nur blöd wenn die felgen aufkleber bis auf die flanken hoch haben, dann hat man ständig über 0,5mm ausschlag auf der uhr.



die aufkleber musst du logischerweise abschneiden. viel schlimmer ist der felgenstoß, der haut auch gut mit 5 zehnteln oder mehr zu buche..

@timo
das weiß noch keiner so genau.. übers wochenende nach wibe macht aber wenig sinn. müssen wir mal mit daniel abkaspern?! 

@flo
muss es denn ein endurohelm sein? reicht ne normale CC-schale nicht auch? bin mit meinem Gyros voll zufrieden... Timo's Recon ist aber auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## instinctless (19. August 2011)

danke für die tips. wird wohl nen giro werden.


----------



## fahrradheini (19. August 2011)

messuhren an zentrierständern werden eh überbewertet  .... merkt man nix von wenn die felge um nen paar µ eiert .... oder fahrt ihr rennradreifen mit 9-11bar druck ? .... dann sollte das schon rund sein alles. aber messuhren machen nur irre. nen gutes auge langt vollkommen 
find ich jedenfalls
naja... wenn eine vorhanden is nich schlecht bestimmt.

ich würde anstatt in uhren wohl in ein tensiometer investieren


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. August 2011)

die uhren sind mit dabei sind im zentel bereich und schon recht sinnvoll es erleichtert ein schon ganz gut das zentrieren, höchsten punkt suchen und dann zur 0 zentrieren, abdrücken und das ganze ncoh mal, geht recht fix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradheini (19. August 2011)

jo... glaub ich das das schneller geht.... denke auch das ich es einfach nur nicht gewohnt bin mit uhren an so dingern  ... hab an nem centrimaster mit uhren mal gefummelt und die tanzenden zeiger machten mich nur kirre


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. August 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> jo... glaub ich das das schneller geht.... denke auch das ich es einfach nur nicht gewohnt bin mit uhren an so dingern  ... hab an nem centrimaster mit uhren mal gefummelt und die tanzenden zeiger machten mich nur kirre



lol, hab jetzt mal ne neues VR geprüft hat schon ab auslieferung über 5zentel abweichung und nen minimalen höhehschlag.


Für die jenigen die Sonntag hier bauen wollen.

Treffen wäre um 11 Uhr bei mir. Für diejenigen die nicht wissen wo das ist bitte PM an mich oder Ripgid.

Geplant ist erst nen bissel Streckenplege auf dem neuen Trail oder an den Klippen, also Klappspaten usw einpacken.

Danach natürlich Biken und Grillen.

Wurst und Fleich selber mitbringen und evtl Brot. Soße und Nudelsalat bzw Grill und Kohle ist vorhanden, wer etwas bestimmtes trinken will, bitte selbst mitbringen.

Wer wäre dabei?

Ripgid
Frorider
Oxysept
trixer ??


----------



## Ripgid (19. August 2011)

jo das klingt gut..
Bringe auch meine GoPro mit.

ich fange mal eine liste an:

- Benni (Frorider)
- Thommess (Ripgid)
-
-


----------



## trixter78 (20. August 2011)

Bin dabei, schaffe es aber wohl nicht um 11 Uhr und würde dann nachkommen. Hatte meine Freundin gefragt, ob wir ne kleine Runde bei der 'Sternfahrt auf dem Leine-Heide-Radweg' mitrollen...da komm ich jetzt nicht mehr so einfach raus. Werd ich heute noch klären.

- Benni (Frorider)
- Thommess (Ripgid)
- Mirko (oxysept)
- Karsten (trixter78)

Edit: Könnte ne Heckenschere mitbringen. Wird die überhaupt gebraucht? Das letzte Mal, als ich da war, wäre sie nicht nötig gewesen.


----------



## Martin31008 (20. August 2011)

Das mit der Sternfahrt am Leineradweg hatte ich auch überlegt, die starten in Sarstedt, 11:15Uhr Elze, 12:00Uhr Gronau, 13:00Uhr Alfeld Freibad. Von dort aus würde ich dann dazustossen...


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. August 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Bin dabei, schaffe es aber wohl nicht um 11 Uhr und würde dann nachkommen. Hatte meine Freundin gefragt, ob wir ne kleine Runde bei der 'Sternfahrt auf dem Leine-Heide-Radweg' mitrollen...da komm ich jetzt nicht mehr so einfach raus. Werd ich heute noch klären.
> 
> - Benni (Frorider)
> - Thommess (Ripgid)
> ...



ne Harke ist noch oben, nen rechen ist evtl nicht schlecht, spaten und schaufel wären hier auc vorhanden, säge ist auch da und ne axt auch.

Wer kommt noch?

bauermann? Umleitung? Bungee?


----------



## greensen (20. August 2011)

schade wäre gerne dabei gewesen aber jedtzt gehts zum Kitesurf World Cup St. Peter Ording !!!freu freu


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. August 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> schade wäre gerne dabei gewesen aber jedtzt gehts zum Kitesurf World Cup St. Peter Ording !!!freu freu



viel spaß an der küste


----------



## tisch (20. August 2011)

> schade wäre gerne dabei gewesen aber jedtzt gehts zum Kitesurf World Cup St. Peter Ording !!!freu freu


bitte bitte nimm mich mit!!!! 
dann müsst ich mich hier nicht mit den idioten vom verein rumschlagen 
wär ja auch gerne in alfeld dabei... nur same as every weekend....
dafür habn benny und ich dieses jahr auch schon trailpflege betrieben gegrillt.

MfG timo


----------



## Bungee (20. August 2011)

wg. Bauaktion:

Fährt jemand mit dem Auto und kann mich mitnehmen?

Ansonsten versuche ich trotzdem um 11 Uhr da zu sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (21. August 2011)

cool, hab über facebook nen alten Klassenkameraden aus Bodenburg getroffen der ebenfalls jetzt DH fährt, vielleicht kennt ihr euch, Name gibs per PM.


----------



## instinctless (21. August 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Das mit der Sternfahrt am Leineradweg hatte ich auch überlegt, die starten in Sarstedt, 11:15Uhr Elze, 12:00Uhr Gronau, 13:00Uhr Alfeld Freibad. Von dort aus würde ich dann dazustossen...



weiss jemand wo die sternfahrt in sarstedt startet?


----------



## trixter78 (21. August 2011)

2009 war der Treffpunkt am Rathaus. Wird vermutlich wieder dort sein.


----------



## instinctless (21. August 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> 2009 war der Treffpunkt am Rathaus. Wird vermutlich wieder dort sein.



super,das liegt aufm weg zum bäcker. werde mal sehen wer da so alles startet. 
kann 
leider nicht mifahren,muss auf nen b-day

edit:
traurig,traurig. mehr feuerwehrmenschen als radfahrer waren dort. insgesamt run zehn radler. der großteil im rentenalter. einige mit pedelecs. könnte aber auch daran liegen das nirgends steht wo der startpunkt ist. der offizielle flyer hilft einem da auch nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## instinctless (21. August 2011)

Wollte mal bekannt geben das ich ne Formula The One 2011 in weiss zu veräussern habe. Vorne und Hinten. Adapter und Scheiben in 200mm gibts auf Wunsch dazu. Fotos hab ich noch keine gemacht. Die Bremsen wurden maximal 50km bewegt und waren am Spicy von meiner Freundin.


----------



## bauernman (21. August 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> ne Harke ist noch oben, nen rechen ist evtl nicht schlecht, spaten und schaufel wären hier auc vorhanden, säge ist auch da und ne axt auch.
> 
> Wer kommt noch?
> 
> bauermann? Umleitung? Bungee?


 ohh zu spät gelesen und war auch das ganze Wochenende in Hackenstedt beim Mofarennen naja nächstes mal gerne


----------



## alli333i (21. August 2011)

Hi Leute! 

Erstmal liebe Grüße aus Sarstedt. Schlau wie ich bin hab ich das Event heute verpasst XD

Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe: Undzwar muss/will ich unbedingt wieder aktiv mitm MTBlen anfangen, habe aber weder viel Zeit (Schule -.-) noch Geld (Schüler ). Deshalb könntet ihr mir bitte mal ein paar Tipps geben, wo ich in Hildesheim/ Sarstedt/ Hannover und Umgebung nette, relativ einfache und vorallem kostenlose  Trails und Strecken finden kann. Sollte so zur gelegendlichen Beschäftigung von einigen Stunden bis ein paar Tage (WE) reichen und nebenbei ein wenig Techniktraining bieten. Fällt euch da was ein?

Ich danke jetzt schonmal für die Bemühungen (falls was kommt ).

mfG alli333i (oder für die freunde der Spitznamen auch gerne als Schröder ansprechbar )


----------



## Martin31008 (21. August 2011)

Hallo Alli, am besten erstmal die letzten 210 Seiten lesen, da steht eigentlich alles. Den Rest werden dir nachher sicher die Insider erklären...

Bin auch zurück aus Gerzen, habe einige Fotos und Videos gemacht. 
Leider ist mir auf dem Rückweg der Hinterreifen an der Flanke gerissen, dadurch kam der Schlauch raus ist an der Bremse hängengeblieben und geplatzt. Da war erstmal schieben angesagt.

Was gibt's denn für Reifenempfehlungen, die meisten fahren ja Schwalbe. Nobby Nic, Rocket Ron, was soll ich kaufen und wo sind die Unterschiede?


----------



## bauernman (21. August 2011)

alli333i schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Erstmal liebe Grüße aus Sarstedt. Schlau wie ich bin hab ich das Event heute verpasst XD
> 
> ...


hey du hast mich doch glaube ich bei facebook einfach mal schreiben bist doch der aus Sarstedt oder Heisede oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (21. August 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Hallo Alli, am besten erstmal die letzten 210 Seiten lesen, da steht eigentlich alles. Den Rest werden dir nachher sicher die Insider erklären...
> 
> Bin auch zurück aus Gerzen, habe einige Fotos und Videos gemacht.
> Leider ist mir auf dem Rückweg der Hinterreifen an der Flanke gerissen, dadurch kam der Schlauch raus ist an der Bremse hängengeblieben und geplatzt. Da war erstmal schieben angesagt.
> ...


 also zu Nobby Nic kann ich nur sagen das die echt ******* sind wenn man des öfteren mal auf der Straße unterwegs ist hatte die jetzt auch seit Mai und sind jetzt komplett runter da ich damit zur Schule musste sonst kann ich nur empfehlen die Smart Sam


----------



## Martin31008 (21. August 2011)

Meinen neuen und besten iMovie-Film könnt Ihr nun auf Facebook sehen unter:

MTB Gerzen
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=222448121140617

Viel Spaß!

Hoffe der Link geht...

@Bauernmann:
Danke für die Info werd mir den morgen mal anschauen, mal abwarten was die anderen meinen...


----------



## instinctless (21. August 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> also zu Nobby Nic kann ich nur sagen das die echt ******* sind wenn man des öfteren mal auf der Straße unterwegs ist hatte die jetzt auch seit Mai und sind jetzt komplett runter da ich damit zur Schule musste sonst kann ich nur empfehlen die Smart Sam



schauste nächstes mal auf den verwendungszweck des reifens dann gibts weniger frust 

nobby isn cc reifen
sam auch aber eben eher für die straße.
logisch das du dir den nobby aufer straße kaputt fährst. dafür ist das gemisch nicht gemacht.


----------



## s´Mattl (21. August 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> also zu Nobby Nic kann ich nur sagen das die echt ******* sind wenn man des öfteren mal auf der Straße unterwegs ist hatte die jetzt auch seit Mai und sind jetzt komplett runter da ich damit zur Schule musste sonst kann ich nur empfehlen die Smart Sam



ich will nicht sagen, dass deine ausführungen quatsch sind, "echt *******" ist ein wenig indifferent. 
ich jedenfalls trage deine erfahrungen nicht. 
seit august 2008 fahre ich nur nobby nic. 
da ich mein rad auch dazu nutze, um zur arbeit zu fahren (direkte strecke 19 km, in diesem jahr sind das bereits ca. 2150 km arbeitsstrecke mit dem rad), habe ich mit diesen auch sehr viel 'asphalterfahrung'. 
der abrieb ist auf der straße völlig normal (ich fahre sie mit 3,5 bar auf asphalt), zum rollwiderstand auf der straße kann ich auch nichts negatives sagen, da es mir gelingt, rennradfahrer abzuziehen (oder deren 40 km/h zu halten). ich bin mit dem nobby nic sehr zufrieden. 
letzten endes ist es auch geschmackssache, ob man den einen oder den anderen hersteller favorisiert. der biker muss für sich den haupteinsatzbereich festlegen und dann prioritäten festlegen: allzweck, eher trocken, eher nass, breite, durchschlag-/durchstichschutz, pannensicherheit, gewicht. neben den subjektiven fahrererfahrungen im bekanntenkreis kann man sicherlich auch mal einschlägige magazine hinsichtlich reifentests studieren und dann seine wahl treffen.


----------



## instinctless (21. August 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Meinen neuen und besten iMovie-Film könnt Ihr nun auf Facebook sehen unter:
> 
> MTB Gerzen
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=222448121140617
> ...



geiles video. du hast talent


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. August 2011)

Das Vid ist echt geil geworden, näcshtes mal mit richtiger Cam dann kann nen netter Film draus werden.

Hat richtig Laune heut gemacht und entlich den Drop geknackt wo wir den absprung etwas erneurt hatten, war ne super Truppe wie immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (21. August 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> schauste nächstes mal auf den verwendungszweck des reifens dann gibts weniger frust
> 
> nobby isn cc reifen
> sam auch aber eben eher für die straße.
> logisch das du dir den nobby aufer straße kaputt fährst. dafür ist das gemisch nicht gemacht.


aber die Conti CCReifen haben früher immer nen Jahr gehalten und 3Monate für nen CCReifen auf der Straße is echt mager also nen halbes Jahr hätt ich gedacht hält der trotzdem naja kommt ja auch immer drauf an wo man überwiegend fährt


----------



## bauernman (21. August 2011)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> ich will nicht sagen, dass deine ausführungen quatsch sind, "echt *******" ist ein wenig indifferent.
> ich jedenfalls trage deine erfahrungen nicht.
> seit august 2008 fahre ich nur nobby nic.
> da ich mein rad auch dazu nutze, um zur arbeit zu fahren (direkte strecke 19 km, in diesem jahr sind das bereits ca. 2150 km arbeitsstrecke mit dem rad), habe ich mit diesen auch sehr viel 'asphalterfahrung'.
> ...


also das ich das schlimme zensierte Wort benutzt habe ist mir nicht direkt aufegfallen erst eben aber finde sie trtzdem nit so gut aber ist bei jedem vielleicht anders


----------



## OrdenKubus (21. August 2011)

@Martin 
Also ich hab an meinem CC vorne Nobby Nic (auf 2 bar) und hinten Racing Ralph (etwas unter 3 bar) und bin mit der Kombi auch soweit zufrieden. nach knapp 1000 km zeigt der Racing Ralph erste Abnutzungserscheinungen vorne der Nobby is nochsuper intakt... Schwalbe´s Hans Dampf (finde der Name is schon fast nen Kauf wert ) soll ja im September raus kommen, aber Details weiß ich nicht....

Das Vid is ganz cool geworden!!!


----------



## alli333i (21. August 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> hey du hast mich doch glaube ich bei facebook einfach mal schreiben bist doch der aus Sarstedt oder Heisede oder??




ja genau der bin ich  aus Sarstedt




Martin31008 schrieb:


> Hallo Alli, am besten erstmal die letzten 210  Seiten lesen, da steht eigentlich alles. Den Rest werden dir nachher  sicher die Insider erklären...
> 
> Bin auch zurück aus Gerzen, habe einige Fotos und Videos gemacht.
> Leider ist mir auf dem Rückweg der Hinterreifen an der Flanke gerissen,  dadurch kam der Schlauch raus ist an der Bremse hängengeblieben und  geplatzt. Da war erstmal schieben angesagt.
> ...





210 seiten? ohh man...  naja okay mach ich


ich hab mitm Black Jack echt gute erfahrungen gemacht...... weiß nicht ob das in deinen Anforderungsbereich past??


----------



## oxysept (21. August 2011)

@Martin: Gibt es als Nicht-Facebook-Mitglied auch eine Möglichkeit sich dein Video anzusehen?
Racing Ralph fürs Hinterrad beim CC-Hardtail ist sicherlich keine schlechte Wahl. Vielleicht funktioniert der Conti X-King am Hinterrad auch ganz gut (?).
Kommt halt ganz drauf an was einem wichtig ist (Gewicht, Pannensicherheit, Grip, Preis, Lebensdauer etc.) - haben alle ihre Vor- und Nachteile die einzelnen Reifen. 

Ein paar Bildchen von vorhin aus dem Wald:


----------



## trixter78 (21. August 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> @Martin: Gibt es als Nicht-Facebook-Mitglied auch eine Möglichkeit sich dein Video anzusehen?



Fänd ich auch gut


----------



## Ripgid (21. August 2011)

@mirko

besten dank für die Bilder.. hast du noch eins wo benni den großen drop gesprungen ist?


----------



## Martin31008 (21. August 2011)

Danke für das tolle Bild 

Gute Argumente für oder gegen die Reifen, hat ja noch bis morgen nach der Arbeit Zeit, dann werd ich mir in Hannover einen Satz neue besorgen. Fand nur Krass das der Reifen an der Seite aufgerissen ist, ich denk mal Alterserscheinung. Waren Piranhas aus dem Jahre 1997 etwa....

Schön das euch der Trailer gefällt, ich werde ihn morgen in hoher Auflösung bei Youtube oder Vimeo hochladen, bevor hier übers IPhone gemeckert wird denn auf meinem Mac sieht die Qualität erheblich besser aus.
Facebook komprimiert da doch sehr stark.


----------



## Ripgid (21. August 2011)

@Martin
auf dem Bild sieht dein Sprung auch noch recht normal aus.. aber an der Landung müssen wir noch etwas feilen


----------



## oxysept (22. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> .. hast du noch eins wo benni den großen drop gesprungen ist?



Nur ein einziges und das ist leider unscharf:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (22. August 2011)

schade das die höhe nciht rüberkommt. für die die den drop nciht kennen, differenz absprung landung ca 2,5-3m je nach weite, sprungweite waren geschätzte 4-5m, anfahrt ist aber nicht ohne.


----------



## oxysept (22. August 2011)

@ instinctless und Ripgid: Der Track (nicht der Original sondern die abgeänderte Version von mir) ist im Anhang.

@ all: Sollte auch hier bei diesem Track jemand Ideen für eine bessere (traillstiger, mehr Sehenswürdigkeiten etc.) Wegführung habe ... dann immer her damit.


----------



## Ripgid (22. August 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> @ instinctless und Ripgid: Der Track (nicht der Original sondern die abgeänderte Version von mir) ist im Anhang.
> 
> @ all: Sollte auch hier bei diesem Track jemand Ideen für eine bessere (traillstiger, mehr Sehenswürdigkeiten etc.) Wegführung habe ... dann immer her damit.



die route sieht nicht schlecht aus.. habs mir mal mit utrack angeschaut.

wenn wir schon durch Hahnenklee fahren, können wir ja mal durch den Bikepark ballern oder? 

Edit:
ich nehme an, dass wir am Granestausee zum schluss vorbei fahren - dann würde ich gerne einmal herum fahren und nicht den kurzen Weg wie abgebildet..


----------



## oxysept (22. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Edit:
> ich nehme an, dass wir am Granestausee zum schluss vorbei fahren - dann würde ich gerne einmal herum fahren und nicht den kurzen Weg wie abgebildet..



Eigentlich sollten wir ganz zu Anfang dort vorbei kommen. Ansonsten müssten wir den Rammelsberg hoch statt runter fahren (bitte nicht).
Die Rundtour entgegen des Uhrzeigersinns zu fahren ist glaube ich einfacher.
(Im Anhang ist das Tourenprofil mit ein paar Daten.)

Da wir die eine Talsperrenseite entlang fahren, können wir nicht einmal herumfahren sondern müssten dann schon min. eineinhalb (oder 2 1/2 etc.) mal herumfahren. 
Ansonsten wären wir ja wieder dort wo wir losgefahren sind .


----------



## Martin31008 (22. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @Martin
> auf dem Bild sieht dein Sprung auch noch recht normal aus.. aber an der Landung müssen wir noch etwas feilen



Ich glaube du musstest an deiner eigenen Landung feilen, hattest ja fast den Lenker im Bauch stecken 

Habe keinen 320mm Feder Bonus, der Fahrfehler ausgleicht 

Thema Reifen: 
Das Bilder hochladen geht gerade mal wieder in allen Variationen nicht, ich hab mir einen Satz Rocket Ron gegönnt, war ohnehin das einzige was Stadtler in einer halbwegs alltagstauglichen Grösse (2.1) da hatte. 
4 Bar drauf, fährt sich super.


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. August 2011)

4bar? alter falter kein wunder warum dein reifen mit so nem knall geplatzt ist, bei dir würd ich höchstens 2,5 bar fahren, damit du wenigstens etwas fahrkomfort hast


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. August 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten wir ganz zu Anfang dort vorbei kommen. Ansonsten müssten wir den Rammelsberg hoch statt runter fahren (bitte nicht).
> Die Rundtour entgegen des Uhrzeigersinns zu fahren ist glaube ich einfacher.
> (Im Anhang ist das Tourenprofil mit ein paar Daten.)
> 
> ...


 
Sieht nett aus! Für wann habt ihr denn die Tour geplant, vielleicht schaffen wir es zeitlich auch mal wieder dabei zu sein?!?!?


----------



## Ripgid (22. August 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus! Für wann habt ihr denn die Tour geplant, vielleicht schaffen wir es zeitlich auch mal wieder dabei zu sein?!?!?



für diesen mittwoch. Treffpunkt wäre 10 uhr am Bahnhof Goslar..


----------



## Ripgid (22. August 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du musstest an deiner eigenen Landung feilen, hattest ja fast den Lenker im Bauch stecken



die Landung war okay, nur ein Stein im Weg.

Außerdem hatte ich links von mir keinen 2m Abgrund so wie du  
Helm ist für dich aber auch ein Fremdwort oder? Schau' ab Donnerstag mal bei Lidl, da gibts einen für schmales Geld..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (22. August 2011)

@Martin

Kommt die Youtube-Version von dem Video noch? Bin gespannt bzw. ungeduldig


----------



## OrdenKubus (22. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Helm ist für dich aber auch ein Fremdwort oder? Schau' ab Donnerstag mal bei Lidl, da gibts einen für schmales Geld..



*ohne Helm geht gar nicht!!!
Sonst kommt Käpt´n Helm!!! *


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> für diesen mittwoch. Treffpunkt wäre 10 uhr am Bahnhof Goslar..


 
Schade, dann wird das wieder nichts.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (22. August 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Habe keinen 320mm Feder Bonus, der Fahrfehler ausgleicht



365-385mm.

Aber ein Helm würde dir sicherlich stehen.


----------



## trixter78 (23. August 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> danke für die tips. wird wohl nen giro werden.



Bei Stadler gibts den Giro Hex übrigens gerade für 59 Euro...allerdings nur in matt-titan.

Edit: Ok, habe gerade gesehen, dass der in anderen Shops auch nicht teurer ist


----------



## instinctless (23. August 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Bei Stadler gibts den Giro Hex übrigens gerade für 59 Euro...allerdings nur in matt-titan.
> 
> Edit: Ok, habe gerade gesehen, dass der in anderen Shops auch nicht teurer ist


in titan hatten se nen garnicht da. war gerade vor ort. ist aber eh hässlich. sie hatten ihn in weiss und in weiss mit bissel blau dran. habe mich dann aber für nen mattschwarzen helm entschieden. Ist dieser hier geworden

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24125_Firebird-2-0-LE-Helm-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (23. August 2011)

hey, einer von euch am Sonntag beim Mountainbike Gottesdienst aufm Tosmar am GK dabei??
alle infos hier: http://www.markusgemeinde-hildesheim.de/pages/gemeinde/aktuelles/index.html

mfg bauernman


----------



## fahrradheini (23. August 2011)

kann der pastor/pfarrer mein fahrrad segnen ?


----------



## Martin31008 (23. August 2011)

Klingt interessant, da wird es sicher gemächlich berg hochgehen....
Treffen ist bei denen an der Kirche gegenüber vom 4 Linden?

Danke für die Fürsorge ich habe natürlich einen Helm, ist zwar von Aldi und 8 Jahre alt aber ich glaub der war ne ganze Ecke teurer als der von Lidl.

Ich bin ja auch nicht davon ausgegangen, das der Gerzen Trail mehr einem Kletterkurs im Ith ähnelt als einer Mountainbiketour.

Normal hätte ich da wirklich einen Helm aufsetzten müssen


Als Nachtrag nochmal mein Cannondale mit Rocket Ron:





Und der Beweis das ich einen Helm habe


----------



## Ripgid (23. August 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Und der Beweis das ich einen Helm habe


----------



## waldhase (24. August 2011)

@Günther 
Wie war es gestern in meinem HOME Forst?
Wäre gerne dabei gewesen, stand aber auf dem Fussballplatz beim Junior


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> für diesen mittwoch. Treffpunkt wäre 10 uhr am Bahnhof Goslar..



Viel Spass!
Bericht bitte hier, für die nicht Griechen  , zum träumen.


----------



## lammy13 (24. August 2011)

Hier mal was, die gerne was zocken.  Habe nämlich mal so ein ganz lustiges DH/FR - Spiel gefunden. 
http://canvasrider.com/tracks/356176
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Ripgid (24. August 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Viel Spass!
> Bericht bitte hier, für die nicht *Griechen*  , zum träumen.



wieder irgend so ein insider von euch?

hier mal paar fotos von unserer Harzrunde heute (Danke an Flo und Mirko!)... Wetter hat sich bombig gut gehalten. Habe mir erstmal einen Sonnenbrand eingefangen. 


























Mehr Bilder gibts in meinem Fotoalbum..


----------



## oxysept (24. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> wieder irgend so ein insider von euch?
> 
> hier mal paar fotos von unserer Harzrunde heute (Danke an Flo und Mirko!)... Wetter hat sich bombig gut gehalten. Habe mir erstmal einen Sonnenbrand eingefangen.



Ist das Gruppenbild beim Wasserrad was geworden? 

Noch ein paar Handy-Fotos von mir:


 

 




 

 





In Kreiensen beim Umsteigen hat mich dann doch noch fast das vorhergesagte Gewitter erwischt. Fing gerade an als ich im Zug saß. Glück gehabt.
Fotos von der netten Abfahrt vom Rammelsberg runter nach Goslar oder den kurzen teilweise wurzeligen Wegstücken zwischendurch haben wir natürlich nicht gemacht (ich zumindest nicht).
Insgesamt war es eine nette Tour, der Trailanteil war allerdings geringer als erwartet.


----------



## Ripgid (24. August 2011)

das Gruppenfoto ist auf Flo's Handy..
die Rammelsbergabfahrt war teilweise richtig haarig, mich hätte es fast aus der einen kurve gehauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. August 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> @Günther
> Wie war es gestern in meinem HOME Forst?
> Wäre gerne dabei gewesen, stand aber auf dem Fussballplatz beim Junior


Salve!
Schön wars bei Dir/Euch: Schlamm und Matsch ohne Ende
Stöckchen und Dornen für Schaltaugenabriss und Plattfuss gab es obendrein
Ach ja, nette Hunde-Gassi-Runde-Herrchen habt Ihr da LG an H.

Also runde Sache soweit

LG, G-K-R


----------



## instinctless (25. August 2011)

gruppenfoto


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. August 2011)

kennt ihr den noch?
http://hi-downhill-community.blogspot.com/


----------



## bauernman (25. August 2011)

war der nicht auch mal hier??


----------



## trixter78 (25. August 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> kennt ihr den noch?
> http://hi-downhill-community.blogspot.com/



Na logisch. Durch Zufall gefunden?


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. August 2011)

thommes hat ihn gefunden

@oxy: hattest du noch fotos vom WE?


----------



## trixter78 (25. August 2011)

Kommt die Youtube-Version vom Video (Bautag und Fahren - Gerzer Klippen) eigentlich noch?


----------



## Ripgid (25. August 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Kommt die Youtube-Version vom Video (Bautag und Fahren - Gerzer Klippen) eigentlich noch?



hab mir mal erlaubt das ding aus Facebook rauszuziehen:

Copyright by Martin31008:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15812


----------



## waldhase (25. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> hab mir mal erlaubt das ding aus Facebook rauszuziehen:
> 
> Copyright by Martin31008:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15812



Tolles Video, sehr professionell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (25. August 2011)

Jup, echt nett geworden. Danke fürs 'Rüberziehen'


----------



## oxysept (26. August 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @oxy: hattest du noch fotos vom WE?



Ich hatte die nicht nur - was viel besser ist, ich habe sie immer noch .
Beim nächsten Treffen nehme ich einen USB-Stick mit den Fotos der letzten Zeit mit. Kannst dir die Bilder dann durchsehen und auf deinen Rechner kopieren.


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. August 2011)

Jawoll hört sich gut an.

Am We ist erstmal wieder ne 4 Mann starke Truppe in Braunlage, bauen und Biken.
Mit dabei sind:
Ripgid, Greesen, Bungee und ich


----------



## Martin31008 (26. August 2011)

Sorry das Videokommt natürlich noch in hoher Auflösung, aber momentan gerade viel am Arbeiten...


----------



## instinctless (26. August 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> kennt ihr den noch?
> http://hi-downhill-community.blogspot.com/





das ist doch der flatline typ der dann hier noch mit nem zweiten nick gepostet hat oder?
jetzt macht er hier einen auf dh checker.
geil

made my day


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. August 2011)

jo so ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradheini (26. August 2011)

ob er sein fahrrad schon hat?


----------



## greensen (26. August 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Jawoll hört sich gut an.
> 
> Am We ist erstmal wieder ne 4 Mann starke Truppe in Braunlage, bauen und Biken.
> Mit dabei sind:
> Ripgid, Greesen, Bungee und ich



Braunlage wird n1ce


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. August 2011)

stellt euch auf Matsch ein, hoffentlich ist euer Zelt dicht, im Auto bleibts schön trocken


----------



## fahrradheini (26. August 2011)

wenns nicht dicht is wissens nun ja wo es dann trocken ist... in deinem auto


----------



## Bungee (26. August 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> stellt euch auf Matsch ein, hoffentlich ist euer Zelt dicht, im Auto bleibts schön trocken



Bei Schlechtwetter kommen wir dann kuscheln..


----------



## fahrradheini (26. August 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> Bei Schlechtwetter kommen wir dann kuscheln..



das mitm kuscheln hab ich mir verkniffen  hrhrhr ... viel spass euch morgen und sonntag


----------



## greensen (26. August 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> das mitm kuscheln hab ich mir verkniffen  hrhrhr ... viel spass euch morgen und sonntag



thx !


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. August 2011)

man gut das ich das auto von innen verriegeln kann


----------



## fahrradheini (26. August 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> man gut das ich das auto von innen verriegeln kann


 dann kratzens an der scheibe und wollen rein 

edit: nein ... ich weiss das bungee nen echt gutes zelt halt 

vielleicht komm ich beim nächsten mal auch mit... aber ich mache das voll vom wetter abhängig


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. August 2011)

naja wetter wird wohl in der nächsten zeit nicht besser werden, richtung delligsen ist es schon wieder dauer hell, ich liebe gewitter am besten wenns nachts ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (26. August 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> naja wetter wird wohl in der nächsten zeit nicht besser werden, richtung delligsen ist es schon wieder dauer hell, ich liebe gewitter am besten wenns nachts ist.


in Söhre ist die Sportzplatzbeleuchtung fürs Dorf auch wieder an und hat gerade echt heftig geregnet


----------



## instinctless (27. August 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> in Söhre ist die Sportzplatzbeleuchtung fürs Dorf auch wieder an und hat gerade echt heftig geregnet



soehre,sportplatzbeleuchtung,wayne


----------



## bauernman (27. August 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> soehre,sportplatzbeleuchtung,wayne


Gewiiter


----------



## fahrradheini (27. August 2011)

instinctless meinte damit: wayne interessiert das 

also denk ich mir zumindest


----------



## bauernman (28. August 2011)

okay falsch verstanden...na gut dann sry war ja nur son langeweile zwischen post


----------



## Martin31008 (28. August 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huK70vMQyCk"]MTB Gerzen Full      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Hier mal das komplette Video vom Bau und Fahrtag in Gerzen letztes Wochenende


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. August 2011)

nett gemacht


----------



## Ripgid (29. August 2011)

kleines Video von unserer letzten Abfahrt gestern in Braunlage. Arne (Bungee) fährt vorweg.. ist teilweise etwas chaotisch und die Linienwahl ist auch für die Tonne. Aber wir hatten unseren Spaß 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28297950"]28.08.11 chaotische Abfahrt Braunlage on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. August 2011)

lol, ich glaub der Thomas braucht nen Navi beim Fahren oder nen Fahrspurassistent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogeyman (29. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich war mit Daniel am Wochenende auch im Harz. Waren sozusagen auf Reha 
Arbeiten war heute der Horror, aber das war es Wert!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28278678"]Das Elzer Krankengymnastik-Duo on Tour (Harz/28.8.11) on Vimeo[/ame]

Mal sehen wann es weiter geht. Das Wetter ist ja zur Zeit echt %$§$%&°!!!


----------



## Bungee (29. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> kleines Video von unserer letzten Abfahrt gestern in Braunlage. Arne (Bungee) fährt vorweg.. ist teilweise etwas chaotisch und die Linienwahl ist auch für die Tonne. Aber wir hatten unseren Spaß



Jawollja!!  Den hatten wir!!

Von den ganzen vorherigen Abfahrten ausgelutscht, musste ich streckenweise Waldweg fahren, war aber trotzdem genial..
.. und cooler Wallride!


----------



## Bungee (29. August 2011)

Wochenende auf`m Wurmberg war insgesamt wieder richtig geil!!
(Greensen, Frorider Ben & Ripgid mit am Start )

Samstag Bautag mit miesem Wetter:
10-13°C, regelmässiger Nieselregen und Thommes in Bermuda-Shorts 
Der große Drop der Box hat ein Landing mit Anlieger bekommen und der obere Streckenverlauf wurde angepasst. War richtig anstrengend weil verdammt steil dort... aber gute Verpflegung und nette Leute machen so einiges wieder wett!
Wieder im Tal angekommen war das Wetter auch schon deutlich besser und wir konnten direkt an der Seilbahn zelten und morgens dann straight auf`n Berch!
Bestes Bikewetter und wenig Betrieb im Park waren unsere Belohnung...


----------



## bauernman (29. August 2011)

einer am 03.09. in Bad Salzdetfurth beim Bautag fÃ¼r das Rennen
hier die Infos von facebook:
*Die heiÃe Phase des XCO Bundesliga Finales beginnt!
1ster Termin fÃ¼r den Streckenbau!
Wann: Samstag 03-09-2011, 10hrs
Wo: Bad Salzdetfurth CafÃ© Roberto (Parkplatz)
Bitte Equipment (Spaten, Harke, â¦..) mitbringen!*


----------



## Ripgid (29. August 2011)

bauernman schrieb:


> einer am 03.09. in Bad Salzdetfurth beim Bautag für das Rennen
> hier die Infos von facebook:
> *Die heiße Phase des XCO Bundesliga Finales beginnt!
> 1ster Termin für den Streckenbau!
> ...



da wir ja seit dem letzten Braunlage-Bautag Erfahrungen in Sachen Landung bauen haben, können wir ja für die CCler mal nen anständigen Drop in den Wald zimmern ?  wie wärs mit ner nacht-und nebel aktion vor dem Renntag? ich glaube da würde einige ganz blöd gucken


----------



## bauernman (29. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> da wir ja seit dem letzten Braunlage-Bautag Erfahrungen in Sachen Landung bauen haben, können wir ja für die CCler mal nen anständigen Drop in den Wald zimmern ?  wie wärs mit ner nacht-und nebel aktion vor dem Renntag? ich glaube da würde einige ganz blöd gucken


ja das wäre mal echt geil müsste man eig mal wirklich bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (30. August 2011)

Für alle die sich Landkreisübergreifend austauschen wollen (die Wälder halten sich auch nicht an Landkreisgrenzen), schaut doch mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=541409&highlight=Salzdetfurth

Neu Strecken entdecken....gemeinsame Touren....oder einfach neue Freunde finden oder alte mal wieder treffen.
VG.
WH


----------



## instinctless (30. August 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> da wir ja seit dem letzten Braunlage-Bautag Erfahrungen in Sachen Landung bauen haben, können wir ja für die CCler mal nen anständigen Drop in den Wald zimmern ?  wie wärs mit ner nacht-und nebel aktion vor dem Renntag? ich glaube da würde einige ganz blöd gucken



gemein aber lustig. bin dabei xD


----------



## MasterAss (30. August 2011)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> Ich war mit Daniel am Wochenende auch im Harz. Waren sozusagen auf Reha
> Arbeiten war heute der Horror, aber das war es Wert!
> ...



Darf ich mal fragen, welchen Trail ihr dort gefahren seit?


----------



## greensen (30. August 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> Wochenende auf`m Wurmberg war insgesamt wieder richtig geil!!
> (Greensen, Frorider Ben & Ripgid mit am Start )
> 
> Samstag Bautag mit miesem Wetter:
> ...



braunlage war echt mal wie immer fetttt braunlage !freue mich schon aufem nächstem bautag wochenende am 17,9,2011 denn wirt fett


----------



## alli333i (30. August 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> gemein aber lustig. bin dabei xD




ich auch! kann größere vorräte an arbeitshandschuhen sowie einige schaufeln, spaten und ähnliches organisieren


----------



## tisch (30. August 2011)

17.9. bautag? bin dabei!!!


----------



## trixter78 (30. August 2011)

Baut ihr noch oder fahrt ihr schon? 
Wenn man das so liest, könnte man meinen, dass jedes Wochenende irgendwo Bautag ist.


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. August 2011)

lol, wo du recht hast, bekomme jetzt die tage sehr günstig nen Helius ST Rahmen, dann ist auch wieder Bautag


----------



## bauernman (30. August 2011)

hier der Facebooklink nochmal zum Bautag in Bad salzdetfurth:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bad-Salzdetfurth-MTB-racing-Team/172622559454070


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. August 2011)

Fährt von euch zufällig jemand zur Caidom in Brixen? Vielleicht könnte man zusammen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. August 2011)

Ist zwar kein Bautag am Wochenende, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust am Samstag zum biken nach Braunlage fahren?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (30. August 2011)

Wenn das Wetter gut ist und Auto und Geld vorhanden sind, würden Timo und ich dabei sein.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. August 2011)

Soll bis Sonntag Abend trocken bleiben, dann hoffen wir nur noch auf Auto und Finanzen.


----------



## Ripgid (30. August 2011)

Lust hätte ich auch.. kann aber noch nicht sagen ob es eher samstag oder sonntag wird..


----------



## fahrradheini (30. August 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> baut ihr noch oder fahrt ihr schon? :d
> wenn man das so liest, könnte man meinen, dass jedes wochenende irgendwo bautag ist.


----------



## Bogeyman (30. August 2011)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen, welchen Trail ihr dort gefahren seit?



Gute Frage... so genau kenne ich mich dort auch nicht aus, aber ganz grob würde ich sagen
- Märchenweg vom Torfhaus zum Nordufer Oderteich
- Kaiserweg (?) oberhalb Oderbrück an den Hopfensäcken vorbei
- Eckersprung Richtung Stausee, irgendwann von der rechten auf die linke Seite gewechselt
- Pioneerweg vom Ski-Denkmal Richtung Ecker, dann an der Ecker entlang bis zum Stausee dort dem Pioneerweg weiter bis zur Staumauer
- ???weg/Trail an der Staumauer vorbei bis man hinter der Staumauer wieder an der Ecker entlang kommt
- ???weg/Trail vom Molkenhaus Richtung Bad Harzburg

so das waren die, die wir runter sind und die auch im Video vorkommen.
Ich werde, sobald ich das Garmin-Zeug installiert habe, auch noch eine GPX Datei machen mit allen schicken Enduro-, Freeride-Trails machen die wir "gefunden" haben. Manche sind wir leider auch hoch, aber da wir beide noch recht angeschlagen sind sollte es halt der direkte/kürzeste Weg zum Torfhaus sein, damit die "größte Qual" so schnell wie möglich vorbei ist 


*Edit:* http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13780223/2011-08-28_Bad_Harzburg_Tour.gpx



turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein Bautag am Wochenende, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust am Samstag zum biken nach Braunlage fahren?



Mmhhhh verlockend. 
Also zur Zeit hat mein Rücken noch genug vom Wochenende, aber ich denke wenn das Wetter sich hält und die Tabletten wirken bin ich dabei 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. August 2011)

kann nciht sagen ob ich dabei bin, muss ich erstmal intern klären, war ja das letzte We komplett weg. ne Woche Später wäre besser


----------



## oxysept (31. August 2011)

@ Bogeyman: Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Tourbeschreibung und den gpx-Track . 

Wollten nicht mehrere hier aus dem Forum demnächst zum Brocken hoch? 
Ließe sich doch vom Eckersprung aus als weiterer Punkt in die Tour von Bogeyman einbauen.
(Wobei der Goetheweg echt ist. Ist die Frage ob man sich das antun möchte.)


----------



## Ripgid (31. August 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> @ Bogeyman: Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Tourbeschreibung und den gpx-Track .
> 
> Wollten nicht mehrere hier aus dem Forum demnächst zum Brocken hoch?
> Ließe sich doch vom Eckersprung aus als weiterer Punkt in die Tour von Bogeyman einbauen.
> (Wobei der Goetheweg echt ist. Ist die Frage ob man sich das antun möchte.)



ja, hier! brocken! wäre schön wenn wir das noch in den nächsten wochen über die Bühne bringen..

@i-less auch wieder mit dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (31. August 2011)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> ...kürzeste Weg zum Torfhaus sein, damit die "größte Qual" so schnell wie möglich vorbei ist


Die Strecke ist super, aber das geht auch einfacher. Von Bad Harzburg zum Torfhaus gibt es doch die zwei Variationen des ShuttleService. Da spart man sich 600hm im Uphill und kann die überschüssige Energie für weitere Trails da oben nutzen .


----------



## Bogeyman (31. August 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist super, aber das geht auch einfacher. Von Bad Harzburg zum Torfhaus gibt es doch die zwei Variationen des ShuttleService. Da spart man sich 600hm im Uphill und kann die überschüssige Energie für weitere Trails da oben nutzen .



Das stimmt. Von dem Bus habe ich das ganze Radautal geträumt, aber dann haben wir uns doch für "ganz oder garnicht" entschieden 
Da wir ja beide immer noch ganz schön angeschlagen waren/sind, war uns ja von vorne rein klar, dass wir viel schieben und Pausen machten würden.
Welche zweite Möglichkeit, außer dem Bus, meintest Du?



@all
Ich hoffe das mit dem GPX hat geklappt und man kann auch die einzelnen Trails sich anzeigen lassen.


----------



## jaamaa (31. August 2011)

Wir sind sonst mit dem Bus hoch. Wenn es aber mehr als 2 oder 3 Biker sind, sagen die Fahrer nein. Hier kommt meine speziell für diesen Fall entwickelte zweite Variante ins Spiel . Mit dem Auto zum Torfhaus, alles ausladen, einer fährt den Wagen runter zum Zentralparkplatz und mit dem Bus um kurz vor halb wieder hoch. Bei gutem Timing warten die anderen eine halbe Stunde und können in dieser Zeit z.B. schon mal die Bikes zusammen bauen.


----------



## oxysept (31. August 2011)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das mit dem GPX hat geklappt und man kann auch die einzelnen Trails sich anzeigen lassen.



Hat alles bestens geklappt!


----------



## instinctless (1. September 2011)

oxy was haste gegen den goetheweg?
brockentour wäre ich dabei. denkt aber bri der streckrnplanung bitte an meine aktuelle fitness.


----------



## oxysept (1. September 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> oxy was haste gegen den goetheweg?
> brockentour wäre ich dabei. denkt aber bri der streckrnplanung bitte an meine aktuelle fitness.



Goetheweg früher:
http://brocken.yakohl.com/pop.php?pid=200

Goetheweg heute:
http://www.goslarsche.de/Home/harz/region-harz_arid,89372.html

Hier im Forum (habe mir eben nicht alles durchgelesen):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=340073
(Ist der Goetheweg nun für Radfahrer gesperrt oder nicht???)

Bei der Streckenplanung könnte man aus Gründen der Bequemlichkeit (Planung entfällt) und Sicherheit (keine Sackgassen, alle Wege existieren - nicht nur auf der Karte ) einfach die Tour von Bogeyman übernehmen und den Brocken mit einbauen.
Tour von Bogeyman ist 32km lang und hat laut MagicMaps ca. 915hm. Erweiterung um den Brocken bringt ca. 8-8,5 Extrakilometer und 250 zusätzliche Höhenmeter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (1. September 2011)

@oxy würde den Brocken schon ganz gerne mitnehmen, wenn das Flo's physischer Zustand zulässt. Morgen passt bei mir aber nicht und am Wochenende wollte ich wieder nach Braunlage.

Wegen Braunlage dieses Wochenende:
Daniel und Ich wären dabei, Samstag oder Sonntag ist uns egal.
Was ist mit dem Rest?
- Benni?
- Chicken?
- Timo?
- Bogeyman?
- Bungee?
- Greensen?


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. September 2011)

samstag wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## instinctless (1. September 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Goetheweg früher:
> http://brocken.yakohl.com/pop.php?pid=200
> 
> Goetheweg heute:
> ...



aaaahhh furchtbar, was haben die denn mit dem schönen goetheweg gemacht.
hass hass hass.
nur weil die wanderer die füße nicht hochbekommen 

da geb ich dir in der tat recht. das macht keinen sinn mehr den zu befahren.

wenn sich die tour auf nen samstag oder sonntag verlegen liesse, wären sicherlich einige mehr dabei könnt ich mir vorstellen.
kommenden sonntag kann ich aber nicht.samstag ginge. dann nach möglichkeit aber nicht vor elf. dann könnte jenni auch mitkommen.


----------



## fahrradheini (1. September 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @oxy würde den Brocken schon ganz gerne mitnehmen, wenn das Flo's physischer Zustand zulässt. Morgen passt bei mir aber nicht und am Wochenende wollte ich wieder nach Braunlage.
> 
> Wegen Braunlage dieses Wochenende:
> Daniel und Ich wären dabei, Samstag oder Sonntag ist uns egal.
> ...


muss samstag mal wider bisschen geld verdienen xd aber am 17 ten denn bin ich auf j dabei  viel spaßß euch 

edit: greensen tipperte von meinem account!!! hats verpeilt der gute


----------



## tisch (1. September 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @oxy würde den Brocken schon ganz gerne mitnehmen, wenn das Flo's physischer Zustand zulässt. Morgen passt bei mir aber nicht und am Wochenende wollte ich wieder nach Braunlage.
> 
> Wegen Braunlage dieses Wochenende:
> Daniel und Ich wären dabei, Samstag oder Sonntag ist uns egal.
> ...




könnte freitag/ samstag/ sonntag


----------



## oxysept (1. September 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> wenn sich die tour auf nen samstag oder sonntag verlegen liesse, wären sicherlich einige mehr dabei könnt ich mir vorstellen.
> kommenden sonntag kann ich aber nicht.samstag ginge. dann nach möglichkeit aber nicht vor elf. dann könnte jenni auch mitkommen.



Können wir von mir aus gerne am Samstag (10. Sept.) machen. Wobei es am Wochenende sicherlich voller sein wird auf den Wegen.
Wer hätte denn Interesse mitzufahren (instinctless, jenni, Ripgid, oxysept ...); Bogeyman als guide?

Habe eben mal zu den einzelnen Teilstücken nach Videomaterial gesucht, um mir einen besseren Eindruck machen zu können (Videos leider zum Teil in schlechter Qualität):
Salzstieg: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4339715/salzstieg
Märchenweg: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktnUaHX3c88"]Auf dem MÃ¤rchenweg      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Kaiserweg: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8884
Eckersprung: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13317
Pionierweg: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IUV6Zs41zY"]Pionierweg Harz - Dramatic Edit Harz Outtakes      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Molkenhaus / Ettersberg: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1369

Statt des Brockens ließe sich als Alternative auch der Achtermann von Oderbrück aus gut in die Tour mit einbauen!?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. September 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> @ Bogeyman: Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Tourbeschreibung und den gpx-Track .
> ...
> (Wobei der Goetheweg echt ist. Ist die Frage ob man sich das antun möchte.)


 Brocken? warum? 
besser wolfswarte über Wanderweg von Torfhaus hoch und Butterstieg  runter dann wieder nach Torfhaus


----------



## greensen (1. September 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> muss samstag mal wider bisschen geld verdienen xd aber am 17 ten denn bin ich auf j dabei  viel spaßß euch
> 
> edit: greensen tipperte von meinem account!!! hats verpeilt der gute


----------



## Bogeyman (1. September 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Können wir von mir aus gerne am Samstag (10. Sept.) machen. Wobei es am Wochenende sicherlich voller sein wird auf den Wegen.
> Wer hätte denn Interesse mitzufahren (instinctless, jenni, Ripgid, oxysept ...); Bogeyman als guide?
> 
> Habe eben mal zu den einzelnen Teilstücken nach Videomaterial gesucht, um mir einen besseren Eindruck machen zu können (Videos leider zum Teil in schlechter Qualität):
> ...



Also das mit dem Götheweg ist ja mal mehr als Sch****. Wintersicher, das ich nicht lache! Ich bin den jahrelang im Winter teilweise mit 40-60cm Neuschnee jedes Jahr bei unseren Ersti-Wochenende gewandert. Und da hat sich kein einziger, teilweise noch besoffener Student(in), verletzt! Also so kann man sich den weg echt sparen, das ist ja inzwischen nur noch eine Autobahn um den ganzen Rentnern den kürzesten Brockenaufstieg von Oderbrück so leicht wie möglich zu machen  Früher mit den Holzelementen war es wirklich für Radfahrer verboten. Hingen sogar Schilder am Einstieg. Wenn man allerdings spät genug dran war, konnte man ihn noch in Ruhe abrollen.

Das mit den Videos ist mal cool, danke fürs raussuchen.
An der Nordseite vom Brocken soll es auch noch weitere nette Trails geben, u.a. die Ilsefälle bis nach Ilsenburg. Bin ich leider noch nie zu gekommen die zu fahren, aber sind wohl viele begeistert von.

@Oxy
Also als Guide scheide ich diese Wochenende aus, werde wohl nur (wohl mit 2 weiteren) in Braunlage halt machen. Konditionell ist so eine Tour z.Z. bei mir nicht drin. Bei letzten Mal hab ich schon so viel geschoben.
Aber ich denke, sobald mein Rücken wieder normal verhält bin ich dabei. Gibt bestimmt noch viele Trails zu entdecken.


----------



## instinctless (1. September 2011)

der märchenweg sieht spannend aus 

eckersprung und pioweg gefallen mir auch sehr gut

ich war mal so frei nen kalender für tourenevents anzulegen.

https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=fv4urks2gq3l0krqt0qk3b0fmo%40group.calendar.google.com&ctz=Europe/Berlin

wer einträge machen möchte möge mir seine gmail adresse per pm schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (1. September 2011)

Harztour:
Also ich könnte erst ab Sonntag, da wir ja Samstag in Braunlage vornehmlich nur Bergab fahren. Das mit dem Goetheweg ist natürlich großer Mist, genau das ding mit den Holzbrettern hatte mich gereizt. Echt grütze dass die das Ding jetzt planiert haben. Ich werd mich in die Tourenplanung nicht groß einmischen; wäre halt schön wenn wir 1 oder 2 Zwischenstopps in Reichweite eines Supermarktes machen könnten, das hat letztes mal gut funktioniert.

Wo starten wir denn eigentlich mit der Tour? Bad Harzburg? Mirko ich könnte dich dann in Alfeld aufsammeln, es sei denn du möchtest wieder Zugfahren 

Mir hat der Wettergott geflüstert, dass es nach diesem Woende mit dem Wetter wieder schlechter werden soll.. 


Braunlage:
Würde sagen dann steht Samstag? Werde mit Daniel so gegen 9 / 9.15 Uhr dort aufschlagen, je nach Verkehrslage. Benni, wen hast du im Schlepptau? Was ist mit dem Huhn und der Henne?


----------



## jaamaa (1. September 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Brocken? warum?
> besser wolfswarte über Wanderweg von Torfhaus hoch und Butterstieg  runter dann wieder nach Torfhaus



Butterstieg ist der Hammer . Gibt auch dicke Arme! Und wer links in den Goetheweg einbiegt anstatt etwas weiter rechts in den Märchenweg, verpasst definitiv etwas.


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. September 2011)

bis jetzt keinen im schlepptau, wollte aber nciht großartig umweg über Hi fahren, könnte evtl über Breinum fahren und arne einsammeln falls er lust hat.


----------



## Bogeyman (1. September 2011)

Also so wie es aussieht sind wir wohl auch mit 3-5 Mann am Start. Wenn es allerdings nach mir geht noch nicht so früh, wohl erst kurz vor Mittag, aber das muss noch abgestimmt werden


----------



## tisch (2. September 2011)

ich bräuchte noch ne mitfahrgelegenheit dann irgenwie


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. September 2011)

fahr doch bei daniel mit


----------



## oxysept (2. September 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Harztour:
> Also ich könnte erst ab Sonntag, da wir ja Samstag in Braunlage vornehmlich nur Bergab fahren. Das mit dem Goetheweg ist natürlich großer Mist, genau das ding mit den Holzbrettern hatte mich gereizt. Echt grütze dass die das Ding jetzt planiert haben. Ich werd mich in die Tourenplanung nicht groß einmischen; wäre halt schön wenn wir 1 oder 2 Zwischenstopps in Reichweite eines Supermarktes machen könnten, das hat letztes mal gut funktioniert.
> 
> Wo starten wir denn eigentlich mit der Tour? Bad Harzburg? Mirko ich könnte dich dann in Alfeld aufsammeln, es sei denn du möchtest wieder Zugfahren
> ...



Wir können das meinetwegen auch schon diesen Sonntag machen und nicht erst nächstes WE. 
(Du meintest doch diesen Sonntag, oder?)
Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob es Sonntag noch trocken bleiben wird. 
Nachtrag: Gibt wohl doch erst ab dem späten Nachmittag oder Abends Regen.

Zwischenstopps gingen beim Torfhaus und/oder Oderbrück. 
Am besten Vormittags starten, Mittags beim Torfhaus/Oderbrück pausieren und am Nachmittag mit dem Auto zurückfahren.

Starten könnte man (wie Bogeyman) z.B. beim Großparkplatz an der B4 im Radautal.

Dein Angebot mit dem Aufsammeln in Alfeld nehme ich dankend an.

@instinctless: Passt es dir auch schon diesen Sonntag?


----------



## Ripgid (2. September 2011)

@Oxysept
genau, ich meinte diesen Sonntag. Würde auch gerne Vormittags starten..
Fahren wir denn jetzt die Tour von Bogeyman oder wieder was selbst-gebautes? mit Brocken? Kannst du mal eine grobe Abschätzung in richtung gesamt-km und gesamt-hm geben?

@Benni
bei wem denkst du fährt Daniel mit?


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. September 2011)

Dachte er fährt mal selber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (2. September 2011)

Alles Gute Timo (Tisch) zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. September 2011)

dem schließ ich mich an alles gute

@arne: wolltest du morgen mit?


----------



## Molo (2. September 2011)

morgen, Braunlage +1

mir stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob selbst fahre, mit Bogeyman oder mitfahren

wollte gerne gegen 10 da sein


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. September 2011)

Sooooo. 
Wir fahren morgen gegen 8:00Uhr los, heißt gegen 9:30Uhr in Braunlage. Mangels Biketransportmöglichkeiten können wir leider keinen mehr mitnehmen, sorry.
Freue mich schon, sehen uns dann morgen!


Betreffend Harztour:
Sollte sich die Tourengemeinde doch noch auf den 10.Sept. einigen könnte ich mich dazu hinreißen lassen mitzufahren.


----------



## oxysept (2. September 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Betreffend Harztour:
> Sollte sich die Tourengemeinde doch noch auf den 10.Sept. einigen könnte ich mich dazu hinreißen lassen mitzufahren.




Der Termin an diesem Sonntag hat sich eh erledigt. 
(Inzwischen schaut's so aus, als ob der nächste Donnerstag wird.)
Der 10. Sept. ist auch nicht schlecht, scheint ja auch allen zeitlich zu passen confused.
Können den 10. ja festmachen und Ripgid, instinctless und ich fahren Donnerstag die Strecke schon mal ab.

Um es mit den Worten von Der Tobi und das Bo zu sagen:
"... Is mir egal, is mir egal, mir is wieder mal alles ******egal ...."


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. September 2011)

@molo, wenn du selbst fährst könnteste ja evtl tisch mitnehmen.

Ich fahr auch um 8 los und bin gegen kurz nach 9 uhr da, parke direkt neben dem Übungspacour bei der Übersichtskarte.

1 Platz wäre ab Alfeld noch frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (2. September 2011)

Viel Spaß euch allen im Harz.
Ich hänge in Bremerhaven ab, der höchste Berg ist hier ne Brücke über die Autobahn 

Macht trotzdem irre Spass, mal Flat zu fahren. Kaum Steine, meistens Sand, Torf und Wurzeln.

Single Trails gibt's hier massig...


----------



## Molo (2. September 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @molo, wenn du selbst fährst könnteste ja evtl tisch mitnehmen.
> 
> Ich fahr auch um 8 los und bin gegen kurz nach 9 uhr da, parke direkt neben dem Übungspacour bei der Übersichtskarte.
> 
> 1 Platz wäre ab Alfeld noch frei



Timo "Tisch" ist versorgt


----------



## greensen (2. September 2011)

Alles Gute Timo  zum Geburtstag


----------



## Molo (2. September 2011)

achja  Happy Bday auch von mir


----------



## tisch (2. September 2011)

besten dank für die glückwünsche 

reifen sind umgezogen
sachen sind gepackt (und das alles in nem 10 lieter rucksack !!!)
ich ganz heiß auf morgen
freue mich schoon auf morgen. mal nach nem guten halben jahr wieder bikepark! ;P

greetz timo


----------



## greensen (2. September 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> besten dank für die glückwünsche
> 
> reifen sind umgezogen
> sachen sind gepackt (und das alles in nem 10 lieter rucksack !!!)
> ...



denn viel spass an euch alle und kommt alle heile zurük dennn am 17 müssen wa ja zum bautag !wir bautagbessenen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. September 2011)

Von mir/uns auch noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Bis morgen.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. September 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Statt des Brockens ließe sich als Alternative auch der Achtermann von Oderbrück aus gut in die Tour mit einbauen!?


 
Finde ich auch sehr gut. Der Achtermann ist schön, wogegen ich den Brocken echt unspektakulär finde.


----------



## Molo (2. September 2011)

bin noch nicht so Harz erprobt. Morgen Matsch reifen, wie wetscreams?


----------



## Ripgid (2. September 2011)

Molo schrieb:


> bin noch nicht so Harz erprobt. Morgen Matsch reifen, wie wetscreams?



habe ich noch vom letzten mal drauf, dürfte aber nicht mehr so matschig sein.. (ohne gewähr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (2. September 2011)

Bei mir bleiben die Kaiser drauf. Evtl nehme ich das Ersatzlaufrad mit dem Regenreifen für vorne mit, bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher. Dürfte ja eigentlich alles abgetrocknet sein im Laufe der Woche.


----------



## tisch (2. September 2011)

bei mir sind nun wieder die 2,35 muddy marrys drauf. habs noch nicht geschaft was anderes zu kaufen, jedoch dürften die bei leicht teil-feuchten bedingungen im harz keine schlechte wahl sein


----------



## fahrradheini (2. September 2011)

profil wird überwertet.... kojacks druff und ab gehts 

jesus lief ja auch übers wasser... ohne extra profil dafür


----------



## Bungee (3. September 2011)

Danke für die Einladung nach Braunlage!

Wäre super-super-gerne mitgefahren, aber die Ratio sagte, ich muss auch mal mein restliches Leben am Laufen halten...

Dummerweise sieht das heute Morgen mit der Ratio schon ganz anders aus und ich wäre echt gerne mit am Start   

Aber nu`is zu spät und ich wünsche Euch geile trockene Abfahrten!!! 

Gravity rocks!


----------



## fahrradheini (3. September 2011)

soooo ....wir(tilli95, greensen,---NIK---, Speirs1981 und ich) ,  ham heut nachmittag mal geschaufelt und geschnippelt aufm galgenberg nähe tonkuhletrail.... da entsteht nun ne neue kleine line die aber eingebunden ist in den tonkuhletrail.... das teilstück ist schon fahrbar(anlieger noch weich, ein pumphügel muss noch fertig werden usw)... ansonsten gehts da fein bergab usw .... wir ham das gute stückchen trail "runter!!!" getauft.
es wird weitergebaut!!!!   ... gibts denn kein smiley mit ner schaufel?!... verdammt und zugenäht


----------



## Ripgid (3. September 2011)

war echt nen geiler Tag in Braunlage. trockene Pisten (bis auf ein paar matsch-löcher im Wald) super Wetter und erstklassige Stimmung.

Hier ein apres-bike foto vom abschließenden Eis-schlabbern:


----------



## fahrradheini (3. September 2011)

na da habt ihr euch ja nen gemütliches romantisches plätzchen ausgewählt


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. September 2011)

Schließe mich Thommes an, war ein richtig genialer Tag. 
Habe fix ein kleines Video zusammengestellt, welches gerade gerendert wird. Poste es dann morgen, wenn es hochgeladen ist.


----------



## Ripgid (4. September 2011)

ich poste das video von daniel hier mal:


und ich sammle schon fleißig für meinen weihnachtsbaum:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. September 2011)

War ein schöner Tag und wettertechnisch Glück gehabt! Wenn ich jetzt so aus dem Fenster schaue...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. September 2011)

Klasse, das hat sich also gelohnt


----------



## Molo (4. September 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Klasse, das hat sich also gelohnt



hat gelohnt:

Knöchel,Handgelenke geprellt, Rippenprellung


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. September 2011)

Wetter und Streckenverhältnisse bestens, die Truppe war wie immer top. leider hats man nie geschafft das alle zusammen fahren, naja beim nächsten mal.

@tisch: wie schauts mit Bildern aus? schick mal welche per Mail.


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. September 2011)

Molo schrieb:


> hat gelohnt:
> 
> Knöchel,Handgelenke geprellt, Rippenprellung



Sei froh das nix gebrochen ist.
Gute Besserung


----------



## instinctless (4. September 2011)

falls jemand bei dem schönes wetter ne radtour machen möchte, in sarstedt ist heute kartoffelmarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. September 2011)

Das war eigentlich nicht das ganze Video, habe jetzt schon zwei mal versucht das ganze Video hier hochzuladen, aber es hat nicht geklappt. Werde es jetzt bei Vimeo hochladen und dann hier posten.

Edit: Gute Besserung Molo!


----------



## greensen (4. September 2011)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> soooo ....wir(tilli95, greensen,---NIK---, Speirs1981 und ich) ,  ham heut nachmittag mal geschaufelt und geschnippelt aufm galgenberg nähe tonkuhletrail.... da entsteht nun ne neue kleine line die aber eingebunden ist in den tonkuhletrail.... das teilstück ist schon fahrbar(anlieger noch weich, ein pumphügel muss noch fertig werden usw)... ansonsten gehts da fein bergab usw .... wir ham das gute stückchen trail "runter!!!" getauft.
> es wird weitergebaut!!!!   ... gibts denn kein smiley mit ner schaufel?!... verdammt und zugenäht



so !NIK-tilli95,und ich bauen jedtze weiter !schlimmer als das wetter in braunlage lestes we kann es nich werden lol !


----------



## Bogeyman (4. September 2011)

War echt ein toller Tag bei super Bedingungen! War waren nicht lange da, aber irgendwie ist der Park doch verdammt groß  So viele aus unserer Ecke da und trotzdem hat man sich nur 1-2 Mal gesehen... Beim nächsten Mal machen wir dann einfach mal einen HI-Train bis unten 

btw. hatte jemand von Euch GoPro Besitzern es schonmal, dass die Kamera abgeschmiert ist? Meine LED und das Display blinken schön und die Kamera reagierte auf nichts. Dadurch habe ich fast keine Videos... ich dachte ja immer, "Schön die LED blinkt, das Ding nimmt schon auf"


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. September 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28570603"]Braunlage 03.09.2011 on Vimeo[/ame]

Fertig. Nichts besonderes, einfach nur ein paar Einblicke.
Schade, dass die Qualität so gelitten hat. Datei war ursprünglich 650mb groß, habe sie auf 300mb runterkomprimiert, wobei die Qualität da noch gut war. Vimeo hat dem ganzen dann aber wohl den Rest gegeben. Daran muss ich wohl noch etwas arbeiten...


----------



## Molo (4. September 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Braunlage 03.09.2011 on Vimeo
> 
> Fertig. Nichts besonderes, einfach nur ein paar Einblicke.
> Schade, dass die Qualität so gelitten hat. Datei war ursprünglich 650mb groß, habe sie auf 300mb runterkomprimiert, wobei die Qualität da noch gut war. Vimeo hat dem ganzen dann aber wohl den Rest gegeben. Daran muss ich wohl noch etwas arbeiten...



Da wird man ja Seekrank 

Chestmount verbessern würde ich sagen...


----------



## Ripgid (4. September 2011)

@molo
gute besserung

@bogeyman
nicht einmal gesehen. schade.. hättest ja mal rumkommen können

@daniel
meistens liegt es eher an den render-einstellungen des schnittprogramms. welche bitrate hast du verwendet?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. September 2011)

10.000.000 Kbit/s, 25fps, 1280x720, Sony AVC (mp4).
Hier aufm PC siehts auch genial aus, sogar das was ich auf 300mb komprimiert habe.


----------



## tisch (4. September 2011)

so bilder sind allesamt am hochladen


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. September 2011)

einige sehen ganz gut aus? waren das alle oder laden die ncoh hoch?


----------



## Bogeyman (4. September 2011)

So meine paar Szenen sind nun auch fertig... nur die ersten beiden Abfahrten, mehr wollte die Kamera mir nicht geben 


genauso verwackelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (4. September 2011)

waren alle die ich gemacht hab. sollten uns evt. mal nach einem umsehen der nur zum fotos machen mitkommt


----------



## greensen (4. September 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> waren alle die ich gemacht hab. sollten uns evt. mal nach einem umsehen der nur zum fotos machen mitkommt



meine Schwester aber die wohnt leider in hamburg und hat keine zeit ! aber Sie kommt dann bald mal zu einer laub foto session nach hildeheime denn !


----------



## instinctless (5. September 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> meine Schwester aber die wohnt leider in hamburg und hat keine zeit ! aber Sie kommt dann bald mal zu einer laub foto session nach hildeheime denn !



würde mich ansonsten auch anbieten als fotoschlampe
@tisch. hatte auch schonmal merkwürdiges verhalten bei der gopro. akku einmal raus und dann gings wieder.


----------



## tisch (5. September 2011)

ohne worte was am wochenende abgelaufen ist!!! einfach respekt.
achja: lock how fast hes going! LOOK HOW FAST HES GOING!!!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16117


----------



## instinctless (5. September 2011)

so nochmal zum thema kalender. da ja viele kein gmail besitzen und auch nicht wollen hab ich jetzt mal einen eigenständigen kalender aufgesetzt.

http://www.ch4r.de/mtbcal

termine werden nur nach erfolgtem login angezeigt. diese können dann auch von jedem editiert werden der einen account besitzt.
wer einen account möchte gibt mir bitte per pm bescheid.
ich lege diesen dann mit dem ibc usernamen an und vergebe ein standardpw. nach dem login kann dann jeder sein pw entsprechend ändern.


----------



## tilli95 (5. September 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> ohne worte was am wochenende abgelaufen ist!!! einfach respekt.
> achja: lock how fast hes going! LOOK HOW FAST HES GOING!!!
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16117



alter krasser typ eh der hats drauf ^^


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. September 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> ohne worte was am wochenende abgelaufen ist!!! einfach respekt.
> achja: lock how fast hes going! LOOK HOW FAST HES GOING!!!
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16117



Danny hats echt verdient, immer gut vorne mitdabei und der Run war schon hammer bei den schlechten Bedingungen.


----------



## instinctless (5. September 2011)

tilli95 schrieb:


> alter krasser typ eh der hats drauf ^^



amtliche leistung bei den wetterbedinungen und dann noch der krasse whip. ich dachte erst er legt sich ab.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. September 2011)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> So meine paar Szenen sind nun auch fertig... nur die ersten beiden Abfahrten, mehr wollte die Kamera mir nicht geben
> 
> genauso verwackelt


 
Sch*** auf verwackelt, endlich fährt das Huhn auch mal vorweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (5. September 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Sch*** auf verwackelt, endlich fährt das Huhn auch mal vorweg



und das garnet mal so langsam.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (6. September 2011)

Naja Benni, deine Topzeiten unterbietet von uns keiner 

@Chicken: nächstes mal versuchen wir mal, dass wir alle zusammen einen Megatrain bilden, dann sind alle mit drauf


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. September 2011)

nen Train wäre ja echt mal nicht schlecht, in willingen hats ja immer gut funktioniert


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. September 2011)

Nur, dass ich da noch das Schlusslicht gemacht habe. 
Willingen und Winterberg haben übrigens noch bis zum 06.November geöffnet, da könnten wir das dieses Jahr noch einmal schaffen


----------



## Bogeyman (6. September 2011)

dabei!


----------



## Molo (6. September 2011)

+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. September 2011)

+1


----------



## instinctless (7. September 2011)

keiner lust auf den kalender?bislang hab ich nur 2 anfragen bekommen


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. September 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> keiner lust auf den kalender?bislang hab ich nur 2 anfragen bekommen



Bescheid


----------



## tisch (7. September 2011)

wann solls dann wieder zum fahren gehen?


----------



## Ripgid (7. September 2011)

Wir wollen diesen Samstag wieder eine kleine Harztour fahren. 
Start wäre in Bad Harzburg. geplant sind ~30-40km bei 900-1200hm.  Oxysept ist unser Guide und wird sicherlich noch etwas zum genauen  Tourenverlauf posten.

Wird keine krawall-rennrunde, sondern eher gemütliches (da unbekannt)  Trailfahren. Keine Zeitvorgabe mit Zwischenstops nach Lust und Laune.  Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann sich hier einfach eintragen..


----------



## oxysept (7. September 2011)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Gute Frage... so genau kenne ich mich dort auch nicht aus, aber ganz grob würde ich sagen
> - Märchenweg vom Torfhaus zum Nordufer Oderteich
> - Kaiserweg (?) oberhalb Oderbrück an den Hopfensäcken vorbei
> - Eckersprung Richtung Stausee, irgendwann von der rechten auf die linke Seite gewechselt
> ...



Da es sich ja um die ursprünglich von Bogeyman erstellte Tour handelt, die eventuell noch um Abstecher zur Wolfswarte+Butterstieg (von Torfhaus aus) und/oder Achtermann (von Oderbrück aus) ergänzt wird, gibt es zum Tourenverlauf nicht wirklich viel Neues zu berichten.

Start beim Großparkplatz B4 südlich von Bad Harzburg in der Nähe der Seilbahnstation -> Philosophenweg -> Salzstieg (?) -> Torfhaus (-> Wolfswarte) -> Märchenweg -> Oderteich -> Oderbrück (-> Achtermann) -> Hopfensäcke -> Eckersprung -> Eckertal -> Pionierweg -> Molkenhaus -> Ettersberg -> Großparkplatz B4

Am ausagekräftigsten ist aber der gpx-Track von Bogeyman (s. oben).

Wann es Samstag genau losgehen soll steht noch nicht fest.
Jedenfalls am (frühen) Vormittag.


----------



## instinctless (7. September 2011)

bin samstag dabei, muss aber um 16:45 wieder zuhause sein.
@ripgid. habe mit oxy schon geklärt, er fährt mitm zug direkt.
jenni kommt nicht mit,muss arbeiten.
ich würde dich dann wieder in hildesheim aufsammeln.

einen platz habe ich im auto dann noch. falls jemand möchte.


----------



## Bungee (8. September 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Willingen und Winterberg haben übrigens noch bis zum 06.November geöffnet, da könnten wir das dieses Jahr noch einmal schaffen



Wär schon genial!
Falls finanziell möglich, würde ich mich gerne anschließen.
Bleibt ihr dann mehrere Tage?


----------



## oxysept (9. September 2011)

Falls sich jemand spontan dazu entscheiden sollte uns (Ripgid, instincless, oxysept) morgen bei der Harztour begleiten zu wollen:

Wir treffen um 9 Uhr hier:
Großparkplatz
Nordhäuser Straße 12
  38667 Bad Harzburg
Koordinaten: 51.867065,10.556636


----------



## oxysept (10. September 2011)

@ Ripgid & instinctless: Ich habe den Zug noch erwischt; 30sec. später und er wäre weg gewesen, Schwein gehabt .
Habt ihr es noch rechtzeitig nach Sarstedt geschafft?

Fotos habe ich leider nur zwei (Märchenweg), danach ging die Handykamera ja leider nicht mehr (inzwischen läuft sie wieder):



 



Fand die Tour extrem geil, selten so viele schöne Trails am Stück gefahren .
Müssen wir bei abgetrockneten Trails auf jeden Fall wiederholen!
Vielen Dank nochmal an Bogeyman für die Tourzusammenstellung .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (10. September 2011)

schön dass du den zug noch bekommen hast. dank flo's bleifuss sind wir auch noch zeitig angekommen. Ich schaue gleich mal ob bei meinen fotos was verwertbares dabei ist.

Von den Trails habe ich auch keine Fotos, nächstes mal klemm' ich mir die GoPro an den Lenker. Wäre echt super wenn wir die Tour dieses Jahr nochmal wiederholen können!?

edit sagt:

hier noch die Bilder:


----------



## instinctless (10. September 2011)

kam mit 5 minuten verspätung zuhause an. alles noch im rahmen 

hier sind die bilder die ich gemacht habe.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/43056


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. September 2011)

Bungee schrieb:


> Wär schon genial!
> Falls finanziell möglich, würde ich mich gerne anschließen.
> Bleibt ihr dann mehrere Tage?


 
So, wird das erste Oktoberwochenende. Stehen mit dem Wohnmobil auf dem unteren Parkplatz an der Seilbahn.

Samstag der 01.10. ist allerdings schon reserviert. Vielleicht haben hier ja noch ein paar Berabpilotinnen Lust auf ne Ladiesrunde:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=542224&page=2


----------



## instinctless (12. September 2011)

Freitag, den 23.9 um 18 Uhr Streckenbesichtigung Racetrack Badse
Treffen an der Zielgeraden bei der Kirche.


----------



## tisch (12. September 2011)

sehr schön. werde am freitag wohl eh mit greensen in badse aufschlagen. 
und schönen gruß an den orangenen focus cc´ler der auf dem weg richtung ?sorsum? war, fals dieser das hier liest


----------



## Ripgid (12. September 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> Freitag, den 23.9 um 18 Uhr Streckenbesichtigung Racetrack Badse
> Treffen an der Zielgeraden bei der Kirche.



nur zugucken oder auch mitfahren?


----------



## instinctless (12. September 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> nur zugucken oder auch mitfahren?



zum zuschauen müsste ich dann ja hinterher laufen. streckenbesichtigung findet mit rad statt


----------



## greensen (12. September 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> sehr schön. werde am freitag wohl eh mit greensen in badse aufschlagen.
> und schönen gruß an den orangenen focus cc´ler der auf dem weg richtung ?sorsum? war, fals dieser das hier liest



? häää ab freitag bin ich in braunlage !!!und nich in badze !!!


----------



## greensen (12. September 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> sehr schön. werde am freitag wohl eh mit greensen in badse aufschlagen.
> und schönen gruß an den orangenen focus cc´ler der auf dem weg richtung ?sorsum? war, fals dieser das hier liest



oh man jedtzt hab ichs verstanden !ok denn renn freitag meinste sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (13. September 2011)

jop. 
@ braunlage bautrupp...
was ist wie geplant mit hinfahren? wer wo mit und mit bike ohne und von wann bis wann???

daniel und thomas wollen ja schon mitte der woche hin, richtig?


MfG Timo


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. September 2011)

bei mir stehts noch nicht 100 prozentig fest ob freitag mittag oder freitag abend.
wenn abends dann ohne bike, bleiben bis samstag abend.
Mitnehmen kann ich diesmal 2 personen plus 1 bike zusätzlich.


----------



## fracture (14. September 2011)

hey ho leute!
ich wäre spontan auch gerne in braunlage dabei! würde versuchen mich dort nachzumelden wenn mir jemand einen platz anbieten könnte, da ich als armer armer student kein auto besitze (nur ein neues dh-bike  )...

fetten gruß!


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. September 2011)

zum bautag haste wohl keine chance mehr, Teilnehmerliste ist voll.
Nächster Bautag wäre der 8.10.11


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. September 2011)

@martin: wo sind die bilder, wir wollen gucken.

Achja, absofort bekomm ichauch Parts von Sixpack racing


----------



## tisch (14. September 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Achja, absofort bekomm ichauch Parts von Sixpack racing



JAAAAAAA 

ähm könnte ich dann evt bei dir mitkommen?
wenn du 1 bike zusätzlich mitnehmen kannst sollte man evt. mal schauen ob nicht evt. Raphael in etwa so viel wiegt wie ich. könnte dann ja z.b. am bautag auch mit meinem bike probieren beim bauen wenn er mag. so einfach zum beispiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (14. September 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Achja, absofort bekomm ichauch Parts von Sixpack racing



Yay!
Mein nächstes Radl wird wohl zur Hälfte bei dir bestellt


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. September 2011)

also, dann nehm ich timo und raffi mit und ein rad welchen von euch ist mir wurscht. arne dann bei benni? wo pennt ihr.
fahre hier gegen halb1 mittags los


----------



## Martin31008 (14. September 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> @martin: wo sind die bilder, wir wollen gucken.



Hab ich gerade per E-Mail an mein Benutzeralbum gesendet, sobald sie eingestellt sind, verlinke ich sie gleich.

Bei Facebook habe ich sie schon hochgeladen.


----------



## tisch (14. September 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> also, dann nehm ich timo und raffi mit und ein rad welchen von euch ist mir wurscht. arne dann bei benni? wo pennt ihr.
> fahre hier gegen halb1 mittags los



ok. würde ich sagen, dass wir meins mitnehmen?  ich fahre eh zur arbeit damit. würdest du erst wohl raffi abholen und dann bei ksm rumkommen? hab um 13:30 feierabend.
muss ich nur sehen dass ich die sachen die ich brauche mit zur arbeit nehme. wegen schlafen kp. hätte nen zelt aber das mit zur arbeit nehmen ist nicht wirklich gut durführbar... 

oder doch ganz anders? z.b. anner arbeit mitm rad einsammeln und nen umweg nochmal über emmerke für das restliche materieal?


----------



## fracture (14. September 2011)

schade... dann schau ich mir am sonntag wohl mal an was ihr so schönes gebaut habt!


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. September 2011)

wäre ganz schön viel hin und her und material verschwendung. würde erst dich abholen und dann nach raffi, also bei raffi gegen 14 uhr. frage ist. lohnt es sich für gut 2h bikepark das rad mitzunehmen?


----------



## Martin31008 (15. September 2011)

Mal die Bilder vom MTB Park Bad Salzdetfurth































Grössere Darstellung der Bilder in meiner Galerie


----------



## fahrradheini (15. September 2011)

hm... sieht sehr ebenerdig aus... wo is der berg zum runterrollern?

oder wird das nur ne dirtline eventuell?


----------



## Martin31008 (15. September 2011)

Genau das wird die "BMX" Strecke.
Das ist nur ein kleiner Rundkurs direkt am Eingang. Aber einen Berg zum runterrollen wirst du da nicht finden, das Restliche Gelände werden wohl CC-Trails.
Es geht schon etwas bergab Richtung Süden, aber ne Downhill Strecke wird das sicher nicht.


----------



## greensen (15. September 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> wäre ganz schön viel hin und her und material verschwendung. würde erst dich abholen und dann nach raffi, also bei raffi gegen 14 uhr. frage ist. lohnt es sich für gut 2h bikepark das rad mitzunehmen?



bohr 14 hur höste sich ja zm glück gut an viel früher hääte ich auch keine zeit machen morgen noch 3 bis 4 baumpfälungen und denn bin ich ab 12 30 zuhausen !kpwegen bike mitnehmen !müssen wa nochmal qutschen heute arbend !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunderkiste (16. September 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Mal die Bilder vom MTB Park Bad Salzdetfurth



Wo in Bad Salzdetfurth wird denn der Park gebaut?


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. September 2011)

ist an der umgeungsstraße von hi aus rechts richtung neubaugebiet, direkt an der ecke ist nen tennisplatz, genau davor geht ein weg rein, da ist das dann.


----------



## DasGnuh (17. September 2011)

Bikepark mit CC-Trails drumrum... Cool für mich, der nicht mit nem DH-,oder Enduro-Bike gesegnet ist


----------



## trixter78 (19. September 2011)

Bei DailyDeal gibts übrigens gerade nen Gutschein (19,90 Euro statt 50 Euro) für die Bergsportzentrale Hildesheim. Der Deal läuft noch 20 Stunden.


----------



## instinctless (20. September 2011)

bikepark badse


----------



## superson1c (20. September 2011)

aus welcher Zeitung ist das? Hildesheimer? Heute?


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. September 2011)

ich brauch ne lupe


----------



## greensen (20. September 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> ich brauch ne lupe



lol ich auch


----------



## lammy13 (20. September 2011)

Moin. 
Kennt das schon wer von euch.? 
Der nächste große DH star. 
Aber für das Alter eine Gute Leistung
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjx0-USApys"]Daran NEW 1      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (20. September 2011)

lammy13 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Kennt das schon wer von euch.?
> Der nächste große DH star.
> Aber für das Alter eine Gute Leistung
> Daran NEW 1      - YouTube


hahaha lammy zu geil das kenn wa doch schon naja bis morgen


----------



## instinctless (20. September 2011)

der artikel ist aus der heutigen hildesheimer allgemeinen
in meinem album liegts nochmal in besserer auflösung.


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. September 2011)

jetzt haben wir es schwarz auf weiß das Fuhrmann wieder am fuschen ist.


----------



## greensen (21. September 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> jetzt haben wir es schwarz auf weiß das Fuhrmann wieder am fuschen ist.



ja ich wolte das ja am we in braune echt nich glauben


----------



## Martin31008 (21. September 2011)

Toller Insider, jetzt noch mal für Aussenstehende????


PS was steht denn da in dem Bericht der Hildesheimer Zeitung über Fuba und irgendeinen Event der dieses WE stattfinden soll?

Hab ich nicht so ganz verstanden was das sollte.


----------



## fahrradheini (21. September 2011)

da gehts um ne cyclocross meisterschaft in dem bericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (22. September 2011)

Mal ein paar Grüße aus meiner neuen Heimat.


----------



## Ripgid (22. September 2011)

Hey Martin!

schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören. Da hast du ja nun offenbar ein paar schöne Trails vor der Haustür.. hoffe du bekommst keine probleme mit Förstern, Reitern o.ä.

GoPro lieber an den Helm  mit der Chesty kann man fast nur in Wibe oder Willingen was anfangen


----------



## MasterAss (23. September 2011)

Moinsen!
Habe schon ne Lösung fürs Gewackel, eine Eigenkonstruktion ausm Forum. Denke das wird ganz gut klappen. Momentan liege ich mit Erkältung flach, kann es also nicht testen.

Sobald ich mich hier besser auskenne, lade ich mal zur Deister-Runde


----------



## Ripgid (24. September 2011)

Allgemeine Frage in die Runde;

Wer hätte denn Lust auf eine Harztour? Man könnte z.b. unsere letzte Tour nochmal fahren, da waren ein paar nette Trails dabei. (Mirko und Flo wissen sicher was ich meine  )

Wie schauts bei euch am 03. Oktober aus? oder am 16. Oktober?

@Martin
Bilder!


----------



## eisenarsch (25. September 2011)

moin moin
Hat denn keiner Fotos von dem Rennen in Bad Salzdetfurth ? 
mfg matze


----------



## Martin31008 (25. September 2011)

@Ripgid
Lass mal lieber nochmal was in Alfeld oder Hildesheim starten.
Wäre immer noch für Himmelberg/Tafelberg oder Külf.

@Eisenarsch
Da haben so viele Profis Bilder gemacht, von daher.... nein.
Ich wollt auch keine Scott/Focus/Cube/Bulls/Cannondale Fotografieren.


----------



## Ripgid (25. September 2011)

@martin
nöö harz sagt mir mehr zu.. außerdem verschwindest du auf unseren touren ja immer ganz plötzlich


----------



## Bogeyman (25. September 2011)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Grüße aus meiner neuen Heimat.



Sehr nett... der Farnweg  War schon lange nicht mehr dort.
Wenn ich irgendwann mal ein AM oder EN Rad habe, werde ich wohl auch wieder mehr im Deister unterwegs sein.


----------



## eisenarsch (25. September 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> @Eisenarsch
> Da haben so viele Profis Bilder gemacht, von daher.... nein.
> Ich wollt auch keine Scott/Focus/Cube/Bulls/Cannondale Fotografieren.



das jetzt kommt etwas überheblich rüber 
die bilder "Profis" sind auch sicher besser 
jedenfalls war es ein schönes rennen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. September 2011)

pn an waldhase da wird dir geholfen  
hier gehts altesgemäß mit geringer Frequenz und gesetztem Inhalt, über naturbelassene Pfade.

 oder besser hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. September 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> hier gehts altesgemäß mit geringer Frequenz und gesetztem Inhalt



 interpretationswürdig


----------



## waldhase (25. September 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> pn an waldhase da wird dir geholfen
> hier gehts altesgemäß mit geringer Frequenz und gesetztem Inhalt, über naturbelassene Pfade.


----------



## MasterAss (26. September 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Allgemeine Frage in die Runde;
> 
> Wer hätte denn Lust auf eine Harztour? Man könnte z.b. unsere letzte Tour nochmal fahren, da waren ein paar nette Trails dabei. (Mirko und Flo wissen sicher was ich meine  )
> 
> ...



Moinsen!
Ich wollte am 01.10 relativ früh am morgen in den Harz. Mir schwebt Butterstieg, Tante Ju, etc. vor.
Grüße
Martin

P.S. Bilder mache ich noch...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. September 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> interpretationswürdig




das Alter, sachtichschon?


----------



## MasterAss (28. September 2011)

Also hier mal meine geplante Tour für Samstag im Harz.

Karte




Profil




Starten wollte ich Nähe Altenau. Zunächst dann hinauf zur Wolfswarte, dann Abfahrt Richtung Oderteich. Bei Sonnenberg Überquerung der B242 und Aufstieg Richtung Hanskühnenburg. Dort Pause. Abfahrt über Tante-Ju-Trail Richtung Riefensbeek-Kamschlaken. Aufstieg Richtung Altenau über Dammhaus und einen kleinen Trail. Dann wieder zur Wolfswarte hoch und letzte Sahne-Abfahrt über Butterstieg.

Tempo bergauf soll gemütlich bleiben, Trails sind bergab teilweise steil. Aber den Schwierigkeitsgrad vom Magdeburger Weg erreichen wir nicht.

Hat jemand Lust? Einen Platz im Auto hätte ich noch frei.


----------



## oxysept (28. September 2011)

@ MasterAss: Ich habe Lust, kann aber jetzt noch nicht sagen ob ich am Samstag Zeit haben werde mitzufahren.
Wenn du vom Deister aus losfährst, liegt Alfeld (bzw. Warzen) ja fast auf dem Weg nach Altenau, so dass ich ggf. gerne dein Angebot mit dem freien Autoplatz annehmen würde.

(Aus deiner Karte mit den unzähligen blauen Linien werde ich nicht wirklich schlau. Kann da beim besten Willen keinen eindeutigen Routenverlauf der Tour erkennen. Gibt's eine gpx-Datei?)


----------



## MasterAss (28. September 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> @ MasterAss: Ich habe Lust, kann aber jetzt noch nicht sagen ob ich am Samstag Zeit haben werde mitzufahren.
> Wenn du vom Deister aus losfährst, liegt Alfeld (bzw. Warzen) ja fast auf dem Weg nach Altenau, so dass ich ggf. gerne dein Angebot mit dem freien Autoplatz annehmen würde.
> 
> (Aus deiner Karte mit den unzähligen blauen Linien werde ich nicht wirklich schlau. Kann da beim besten Willen keinen eindeutigen Routenverlauf der Tour erkennen. Gibt's eine gpx-Datei?)



Okay, wäre schön wenn vllt noch ein paar Zeit finden.
Ich plane spätestens um 10h in Altenau am Parkplatz zu starten. Dann umgehen wir das "Wandererproblem".


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. September 2011)

Thommes und ich sind auch im Harz, allerdings in bad Grund zum Alutech Fanes Testen.


----------



## Martin31008 (28. September 2011)

Was geht denn in Bad Grund? Ein Event, oder Privat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (28. September 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Was geht denn in Bad Grund? Ein Event, oder Privat?



Hier der Link mit mehr Infos: http://website.alutech-bikes.de/shopnews.php?news_id=30&XTCsid=3cb33c292f9b3c1bcfdfc6391eba3458

@MasterAss: Danke für die gpx-Datei!


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (29. September 2011)

@Master, das Wetter pass für den Ausritt!! Habe leider Vorlesungen am Samstag.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. September 2011)

Noch jemand am So. in Willingen?


----------



## Ripgid (29. September 2011)

donnerwetter, dieses wochenende ist ja bike-mäßig richtig was los.. 

@chicken
würde gerne mitkommen, muss aber beim umzug mit anpacken. viel spass!


----------



## oxysept (30. September 2011)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Okay, wäre schön wenn vllt noch ein paar Zeit finden.
> Ich plane spätestens um 10h in Altenau am Parkplatz zu starten. Dann umgehen wir das "Wandererproblem".



Ich bin morgen mit dabei (sofern du noch einen Platz in deinem Auto frei hast).
Näheres in der PN, die ich dir geschickt habe.


----------



## Bogeyman (30. September 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Noch jemand am So. in Willingen?



Wollte Ihr nur einen Tag oder seit ihr länger dort? Bin am überlegen wohin und ob ich  nicht gleich das Zelt mit ins Auto werfe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molo (1. Oktober 2011)

willingen +1


----------



## Molo (1. Oktober 2011)

kurzer Rundumschlag Raum Hildesheim: Ich brauch, wenn irgend möglich noch heute einen Direct Mount Boxxer/Fox40 Vorbau oder einen nicht allzu hohen Vorbau zum klemmen. Ausserdem eine iscg05 kefü.

Falls wer was liegen hat, bitte umgehend melden. Bräuchte das zeug um morgen in Willingen spielen zu können


----------



## eisenarsch (2. Oktober 2011)

gestohlen !

das Fahrrad wurde am 29.09.2011 zwischen 20:00 und 20:10 Uhr in 31061 Alfeld/Langenholzen gestohlen. Außer der Bereifung (2.4er Conti Mountain King) ist das Rad so Original.
es gibt eine belohnung und für den Dieb jede menge schmerzen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



danke für eure hilfe


----------



## oxysept (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich halte die Augen offen und melde mich, sollte ich etwas Verdächtiges sehen.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (2. Oktober 2011)

#@%#&!!!!

Mein Beileid Matze, ich halt die Augen offen.


Btw mal ein paar News vom Sunn:
Hab mir letztens auf der Wache Bilder angeschaut. Das Rad ist nicht mehr in dem Zustand (was die Komponenten angeht), in dem es mir gestohlen wurde. Die teuren Anbauteile wurden gegen günstigere getauscht (Race Face Atlas FR Lenker -> Specialized Big Hit (der an meinem P.All Mountain montiert war); Hope Tech M4 -> Hayes El Camino; LRS mit Cannondale Nabe vorn und Pro2 hinten -> irgendwas anderes). Habe noch mal um Detailbilder gebeten. Das Rad ist aber zu 100% meins, was ich auch anhand von Bildern belegen kann, wo die Gebrauchsspuren zu erkennen sind, zumal der sonstige Aufbau immernoch dem entspricht, wie es mir gestohlen wurde.
Der Typ, der das Rad gekauft hat und sich bei mir gemeldet hat, hat übrigens eine Anzeige wegen Hehlerei bekommen.


----------



## Harvester (2. Oktober 2011)

auch wenn es ******** ist, ist es formal!!! wohl richtig. Sollte aber eingestellt werden. Wenn nicht wäre es ein Armutszeugnis.....


----------



## tingel83 (2. Oktober 2011)

Was bleibt nach den Rennwochenenden eigentlich von der Strecke in Bad Salzdetfurth? Bzw. lohnt es sich, die mal abzufahren?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. Oktober 2011)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> gestohlen !
> 
> das Fahrrad wurde am 29.09.2011 zwischen 20:00 und 20:10 Uhr in 31061 Alfeld/Langenholzen gestohlen. Außer der Bereifung (2.4er Conti Mountain King) ist das Rad so Original.
> es gibt eine belohnung und für den Dieb jede menge schmerzen
> ...



Hey Matze, wenn ich das rote Cannondale sehe binde ich dem Fahrer meine 5 to. Kunstdünger Kette um den Hals. Kill that scum!!!


----------



## MasterAss (2. Oktober 2011)

Morgen irgendwer in hi-Wald von den üblichen verdächtigen unterwegs?

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripgid (2. Oktober 2011)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Morgen irgendwer in hi-Wald von den üblichen verdächtigen unterwegs?
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk



nein, aber du könntest auf unsere harztour mitkommen..
- start 9 uhr in Bad Harzburg, Großparkplatz an der B4
- gemütliche runde unter 40km, ~800-1000hm, mit sehr netten trails 
- salzstieg, märchenweg, oderbrück, torfhaus, evtl. + Brocken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (3. Oktober 2011)

Nee, harz war ich erst am samstag nachmittag... 1000hm, 42km, 4:30std. Stell im laufe des tages nochmal ein video ein.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Oktober 2011)

Wann willst Du denn los? Eigentlich bin ich auf Laufen eingestellt da mein Zeitfenster echt bescheiden ist!


----------



## MasterAss (3. Oktober 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> Wann willst Du denn los? Eigentlich bin ich auf Laufen eingestellt da mein Zeitfenster echt bescheiden ist!



Eher spontan, daher wird das glaub ich nix mit deinem Zeitfenster. Ich denke, dass ich erst gegen 15-16h losfahre. Will dann aber auch 2 Stündchen.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (3. Oktober 2011)

hm, dachte so ca. an 13h  ...15-16h wollte ich mit meinen Büchern auf dem Turmberg sitzen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es Interesse an ->  "Große Runde HiW"  <-
Jugendherberge Bosch/0.30 AT/0.45 Westkamm(Matildenhall)/1.00 Diekholzen Roter Berg/1.30 Petze Grießberg/2.00 Maiental/Badse Grießberg/2.30  R9 Welfenhöhe Wolfsschlucht Erlengrund/3.00 GK/3.30 Diekholzen AT/4.00 Klingenberg Jugendherberge/4.30 (0.00 = grobe Zeiten ohne Pausen) 
ca.70 km ca. 1800-2000 hm ca. 70-80% Trail, Rest Schotter max 5%Teer
4-5h rollen + min. 1h Pause also ein Samstag mit MESZ ab 11.00
mitfahren auf Teiletappen einfach info per Händi 

soweit der Plan
 (so in etwa in den letzten Jahren bei Zeit, guten Beinen und Wetter gefahren)


----------



## rODAHn (3. Oktober 2011)

Bin dabei! 

...wann soll die Tour denn starten?


----------



## Ripgid (3. Oktober 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Gibt es Interesse an ->  "Große Runde HiW"  <-
> Jugendherberge Bosch/0.30 AT/0.45 Westkamm(Matildenhall)/1.00 Diekholzen Roter Berg/1.30 Petze Grießberg/2.00 Maiental/Badse Grießberg/2.30  R9 Welfenhöhe Wolfsschlucht Erlengrund/3.00 GK/3.30 Diekholzen AT/4.00 Klingenberg Jugendherberge/4.30 (0.00 = grobe Zeiten ohne Pausen)
> ca.70 km ca. 1800-2000 hm ca. 70-80% Trail, Rest Schotter max 5%Teer
> 4-5h rollen + min. 1h Pause also ein Samstag mit MESZ ab 11.00
> ...



klingt interessant.. termin und .gpx datei bitte!


----------



## MasterAss (4. Oktober 2011)

Dito, dabei und gpx bitte

Ich bin heute ca. 16h am Söhrer Forsthaus und starte dort eine 2-3 Std-Tour. Plan ist Griesbergtrail, Tosmartrail, Canyontrail


----------



## MasterAss (4. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (4. Oktober 2011)

Thema Bikepark Badse.
auf unten genannten link gibt es eine umfrage. ich weiss nicht ob es was bringt dort teilzunehmen, möchte euch jedoch ztrotzdem dazu anstiften.

http://www.hildesheimer-allgemeine.de/bikepark.html


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. Oktober 2011)

werde nachher mal ein paar pic's vom Bauzustand des Slopstyles hochladen, sieht ganz nett aus. Der Rest ist noch nciht wirklich nen Hit


----------



## MasterAss (4. Oktober 2011)

Wie versprochen das Video ausm Harz. Noch ohne Mukke, quasi original-Sound.

Das Gewackel des Chesty ist schon vieeeel besser geworden. Lade nachher mal Fotos der selbstgebauten Halterung hoch. Ist aber noch ausbaufähig.


----------



## Ripgid (4. Oktober 2011)

@MasterAss
originalton - jawoll! ertappe mich selber immer dabei was man doch für wirres zeug auf dem Trail labert.. evtl lade ich nachher auch noch unsere Videos der gestrigen Tour hoch.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Oktober 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> klingt interessant.. termin und .gpx datei bitte!



Termin 8.10. da soll es trocken sein 

gpx an email link im forum wie geht das?
als allgemein zugänglichen Anhang ist suboptimal


----------



## Ripgid (4. Oktober 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Termin 8.10. da soll es trocken sein
> 
> gpx an email link im forum wie geht das?
> als allgemein zugänglichen Anhang ist suboptimal



hm schade, da sind wir alle mal wieder in Braunlage; dort steht der letzte Bautag für diese Saison an. Und die anschließende "totes-Tier-Grillung" sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen!

gibts ne alternative? 9.10?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag ist Familientag und die Frösche sehen Regen aufziehen.
Nächstes WE sieht besser aus. 
Versuche heute noch die verbesserte gpx hochzuladen.

ggf heute ca 16.00 für 2h in den Wald,
sofern nicht kurzfristig der Aufschwung gerettet werden muß.


----------



## JesKacz (5. Oktober 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Gibt es Interesse an -> "Große Runde HiW" <-
> Jugendherberge Bosch/0.30 AT/0.45 Westkamm(Matildenhall)/1.00 Diekholzen Roter Berg/1.30 Petze Grießberg/2.00 Maiental/Badse Grießberg/2.30 R9 Welfenhöhe Wolfsschlucht Erlengrund/3.00 GK/3.30 Diekholzen AT/4.00 Klingenberg Jugendherberge/4.30 (0.00 = grobe Zeiten ohne Pausen)
> ca.70 km ca. 1800-2000 hm ca. 70-80% Trail, Rest Schotter max 5%Teer
> 4-5h rollen + min. 1h Pause also ein Samstag mit MESZ ab 11.00
> ...


 
Samstag hört sich sehr gut an! Wie sieht es mit einer Startzeit gegen 10h aus?


----------



## marsepolani (6. Oktober 2011)

HI, 

http://youtu.be/d1_FnSYhlsA
Hier ein kleiner Film vom Racetrack Hahnenklee. Das ganze ist ein wenig unruhig.
Kann mir einer vielleicht einen Tip geben, wie man das Gewackel ein  wenig vermindern kann? Es handelt sich um eine Giro Pro Helmcamera??

bis bald  im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## trixter78 (6. Oktober 2011)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> gestohlen !
> 
> das Fahrrad wurde am 29.09.2011 zwischen 20:00 und 20:10 Uhr in 31061 Alfeld/Langenholzen gestohlen. Außer der Bereifung (2.4er Conti Mountain King) ist das Rad so Original.
> es gibt eine belohnung und für den Dieb jede menge schmerzen
> ...



Nur so aus Interesse...wo in Langenholzen wurde es denn gestohlen?
Werde natürlich auch die Augen aufhalten.

@all:
Eine Frau sucht in diversen Threads nach nem Mann (mit Bandscheibenvorfall), den sie beim Rennen in Badse kennengelernt hat.
Vielleicht kennt den ja jemand von euch 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=547001


----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. Oktober 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Samstag hört sich sehr gut an! Wie sieht es mit einer Startzeit gegen 10h aus?



11.00 ab Bosch wäre möglich?

das wetter sieht gut aus


----------



## Ripgid (7. Oktober 2011)

wer hat eigentlich vor kurzem am Tosmar wieder einen Belastungstest durchgeführt? Pfädchen?


----------



## eisenarsch (7. Oktober 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Nur so aus Interesse...wo in Langenholzen wurde es denn gestohlen?
> Werde natürlich auch die Augen aufhalten.
> 
> vor dem Dalmatien Grill


----------



## Ripgid (7. Oktober 2011)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> trixter78 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nur so aus Interesse...wo in Langenholzen wurde es denn gestohlen?
> ...


----------



## JesKacz (7. Oktober 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> 11.00 ab Bosch wäre möglich?
> 
> das wetter sieht gut aus


 
Sorry jetzt erst gesehen, 11h Bosch ist super!

GKR, Sebastian - wie siehts bei Euch aus?


----------



## Ripgid (7. Oktober 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Sorry jetzt erst gesehen, 11h Bosch ist super!
> 
> GKR, Sebastian - wie siehts bei Euch aus?



wünsch' euch viel spass morgen.. wär' schön wenn jemand die tour als .gpx aufzeichnet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (7. Oktober 2011)

Bin dabei!

...tour wird automatisch von meinem Edge800 aufgezeichnet.
(Gibts dann bei Interesse per PM)


----------



## JesKacz (8. Oktober 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> wünsch' euch viel spass morgen.. wär' schön wenn jemand die tour als .gpx aufzeichnet!


 
Danke, Dir viel Spaß im Harz!

@Dienstags-Magic-Light Runde , habt Ihr evtl. am Montag Zeit? Ich werde diesen Dienstag erst gegen 19h in HI sein, Montag könnte ich wie gewohnt gegen 17.30h.


----------



## Ripgid (8. Oktober 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> @Dienstags-Magic-Light Runde , habt Ihr evtl. am Montag Zeit?


Jaaaa von meiner Seite aus.. endlich wieder ne herausforderung..


----------



## eisenarsch (8. Oktober 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> eisenarsch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > schließt ihr die Dinger gar nicht ab?!
> ...


----------



## marsepolani (8. Oktober 2011)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> Ripgid schrieb:
> 
> 
> > mein kumpel war nur kurz seinen deckel bezahlen.ich schließe meins auch nicht ab ,hätte es dort auch nicht stehen gelassen.wer meins haben will bekommt es nur so From my cold dead hands      - YouTube
> ...


----------



## enemy111 (8. Oktober 2011)

marsepolani schrieb:


> eisenarsch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > du bist ja ein ganz Harter. Versichert eure Räder vernünftig und ihr habt keine Probleme, ausser, dass ihr euch ein neues Rad leisten könnt.
> ...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (8. Oktober 2011)

eisenarsch schrieb:


> mein kumpel war *nur kurz* seinen deckel bezahlen.ich schließe meins auch nicht ab ,hätte es dort auch nicht stehen gelassen.wer meins haben will bekommt es nur so From my cold dead hands - YouTube


 
Sorry, aber soll man da noch Mitleid haben? So ein Bike nicht anzuschließen und es aus den Augen lassen  auch wenn es "nur kurz" ist... Gelegenheit macht eben Diebe.


----------



## waldhase (8. Oktober 2011)

marsepolani schrieb:


> eisenarsch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > du bist ja ein ganz Harter. Versichert eure Räder vernünftig und ihr habt keine Probleme, ausser, dass ihr euch ein neues Rad leisten könnt.
> ...


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (8. Oktober 2011)

marsepolani schrieb:


> Abgeschlossen oder nicht, dass Rad ist immer abgeschlossen!!!
> 
> bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molo (8. Oktober 2011)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


>



weil wegen der Versicherung ist es immer abgechlossen 
egal was ist, wie es war oder wie es kommt


----------



## Harvester (8. Oktober 2011)

ich zitiere mich mal an dieser Stelle kurz:


Harvester schrieb:


> Da das Thema Bikediebstahl ja immer mal aufkommt und in diesem Zusammenhang dann auch oft die Frage nach einer gescheiten Hausratversicherung kommt möchte ich euch mal an dieser Stelle mal ein Angebot machen. Die Volksfürsorge - für die ich tätig bin- hat in ihrem Tarif die Uhrzeitklausel (22 uhr bis 6 uhr) herausgenommen. Somit ist das Bike rund um die Uhr versichert. Sollte jemand Interesse haben: kurze PM an mich. Ich vergleiche auch gern mit eurer bestehenden Hausratversicherung.
> 
> Gruß Marcel


----------



## Ripgid (8. Oktober 2011)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Bin dabei!
> 
> ...tour wird automatisch von meinem Edge800 aufgezeichnet.
> (Gibts dann bei Interesse per PM)



seid ihr die Tour heute gefahren? kann mir wer nen .gpx track schicken? würde das ganze gerne morgen in angriff nehmen..


----------



## waldhase (8. Oktober 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> ich zitiere mich mal an dieser Stelle kurz:



BTW:...und was noch als Geheimtipp gehandelt wird, ist der Einschluß in eine Hausratversicherung mit Unbegrenzter Deckung. Ist noch ohne Konkurrenz in Deutschland. Wer es genau wissen will, kann mir eine Mitteilung schicken. 
VG.
WH.


----------



## Harvester (8. Oktober 2011)

Du meinst das Bike ist unbegrenzt mitversichert? Oder die Versicherungssumme der Hausratversicherung ist unbegrenzt? Oder wie?


----------



## waldhase (8. Oktober 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Du meinst das Bike ist unbegrenzt mitversichert? Oder die Versicherungssumme der Hausratversicherung ist unbegrenzt? Oder wie?



Beides.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (9. Oktober 2011)

Da darfst du mir gerne Unterlagen zu schicken.


----------



## eisenarsch (9. Oktober 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Sorry, aber soll man da noch Mitleid haben? So ein Bike nicht anzuschließen und es aus den Augen lassen  auch wenn es "nur kurz" ist... Gelegenheit macht eben Diebe.



sicher hat er selber schuld ,keine frage  
wer hat bei einer kleinen runde "immer" ein schloß dabei ? warhscheinlich niemand


----------



## waldhase (9. Oktober 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Da darfst du mir gerne Unterlagen zu schicken.



Gerne:
http://www.amv.de/internet/amven/amven_inter.nsf/ContentByKey/RKOK-6K9NPK-DE-p



@all
Ein Wetter zum Helden zeugen, wer ist denn heute in Hildesheimer Wäldern unterwegs?


----------



## rODAHn (9. Oktober 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> seid ihr die Tour heute gefahren? kann mir wer nen .gpx track schicken? würde das ganze gerne morgen in angriff nehmen..



Leider musste ich die Tour nach nur 10km abbrechen, da ich scheinbar irgendetwas "ausbrüte" und meine Fitness voll im Keller war.


----------



## instinctless (9. Oktober 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Sorry, aber soll man da noch Mitleid haben? So ein Bike nicht anzuschließen und es aus den Augen lassen  auch wenn es "nur kurz" ist... Gelegenheit macht eben Diebe.



ich erinnere mal freunfddlich unsere wintertour um alfeld nach der wir allesamt eingekehrt waren. kann mich nicht erinnern das einer von uns sein rad angeschlossen hatte ^^


----------



## Ripgid (9. Oktober 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> ich erinnere mal freunfddlich unsere wintertour um alfeld nach der wir allesamt eingekehrt waren. kann mich nicht erinnern das einer von uns sein rad angeschlossen hatte ^^



liegt wohl auch daran, dass ein potentieller Fahrraddieb eher an den Rädern festgefroren wäre


----------



## JesKacz (9. Oktober 2011)

@*rODAHn, GKR, Ripgid*

Morgen 17.30h am Panno in Itzum oder wo anders?


----------



## Ripgid (9. Oktober 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> @*rODAHn, GKR, Ripgid*
> 
> Morgen 17.30h am Panno in Itzum oder wo anders?



jo, wie schon im FB geschrieben; ist fest eingeplant, falls es doch nicht passt, melde ich mich per SMS.


----------



## rODAHn (10. Oktober 2011)

Hi Jesco,

ich "brüte" leider irgendetwas aus und muss mich für heute ausklinken...
Zum Wochenende sollte ich wieder fit sein!

Euch aber ganz viel Spaß!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Oktober 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> seid ihr die Tour heute gefahren? kann mir wer nen .gpx track schicken? würde das ganze gerne morgen in angriff nehmen..


so, jetzt hab ich das mit den Anhängen 
Samstag log , allerdings Abbruch beim letzten Anstieg zum AT
von da findet man auch ohne gps den Heimweg 

*504 Gateway Time-out
nginx/0.7.64*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Oktober 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> seid ihr die Tour heute gefahren? kann mir wer nen .gpx track schicken? würde das ganze gerne morgen in angriff nehmen..


----------



## Ripgid (10. Oktober 2011)

Besten dank, ich schau's mir heute Abend mal an.. In Braunlage gabs zeitweise regen und Temperaturen unter 5 grad. Und am Gipfel angeblich Schnee


----------



## Harvester (10. Oktober 2011)

Danke @Waldhase
Aachen Münchner Versicherung im Direktvertrieb der Deutschen Vermögensberatung. Dem Preisvergleich stelle ich mich gern


----------



## waldhase (10. Oktober 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


>



Schöne Runde
War kurz vorm Aussichtsturm der Akku alle?
Oder fängt da die geheime Rückfahrt an?


----------



## waldhase (10. Oktober 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Danke @Waldhase
> Aachen Münchner Versicherung im Direktvertrieb der Deutschen Vermögensberatung. Dem Preisvergleich stelle ich mich gern



Wieso Preisvergleich?
Was möchtest du denn vergleichen?
Soweit ich weiß, gibt z.Zt. keine Hausratversicherung die eine unbegrenzte Deckung für Fahrräder anbietet.
Aber das soll jeder selbst entscheiden, dass ist hier keine Werbeforum für mich.
VG.
WH.


----------



## Harvester (10. Oktober 2011)

Falls jemand Interesse hat seine bestehende Versicherung mal mit meinem Angebot zu vergleichen mein ich 
(Deine) AMV und (meine) Volksfürsorge gehören ja zum gleichen Konzern, da muss man ja nicht vergleichen


----------



## jaamaa (10. Oktober 2011)

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind - kann ich mich auch gegen Depressionen absichern, die durch das vorzeitige veräußern eines Bikes mitten in der Saison entstehen können?


----------



## marsepolani (10. Oktober 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Falls jemand Interesse hat seine bestehende Versicherung mal mit meinem Angebot zu vergleichen mein ich
> (Deine) AMV und (meine) Volksfürsorge gehören ja zum gleichen Konzern, da muss man ja nicht vergleichen



Hi, bei der HUK 24 de kannst du dein Fahrrad bis 4% von der Hausratversicherungssummer mitversichern. 
Beispiel: Versicherungssummer  Hausrat 80 000,00 Euro kannst du dein Fahrrad bis 3200,00 versichern.
Dies hat, finde ich, nicht mit Werbung (Meinung Waldhase) zu tun.

bis bald im Wald

marsepolani

Hier ein Auszug aus den Versicherungsbedingungen
Fahrräder zählen zum Hausrat und sind grundsätzlich gegen alle vereinbarten Gefahren - z.B. Brand, Blitzschlag, Einbruchdiebstahl - versichert. Darüber hinaus ist es gegen Beitragszuschlag möglich, Versicherungsschutz für einfachen Fahrraddiebstahl zu vereinbaren. 
Versichert sind dann alle Fahrräder Ihres Haushaltes. Die vereinbarte Entschädigungsgrenze (Sie können hier wählen zwischen 1 % bis 4 % der Hausrat-Versicherungssumme) gilt je Schadenfall. 

Für fest mit dem Fahrrad verbundene Teile (z. B. Vorderrad, Sattel) besteht auch Versicherungsschutz, wenn diese allein entwendet werden. Lose Teile (z. B. Luftpumpe, Satteltaschen) sind hingegen nur versichert, wenn diese gemeinsam mit dem Fahrrad abhanden kommen. 

Folgende Voraussetzung muss nach den neuen Versicherungsbedingungen für die Hausratversicherung VHB 2011 erfüllt sein:
 Das Fahrrad ist durch ein Schloss gesichert 

Bitte beachten Sie, dass Sie im Versicherungsfall Unterlagen über das versicherte Rad vorzulegen oder zu beschaffen haben (Hersteller, Marke, Rahmennummer). 

Beachten Sie bitte dabei, dass die Voraussetzungen für den Versicherungsschutz bei älteren Tarifständen (vor VHB 2011) abweichen. Welcher Tarifstand Ihrem Vertrag zu Grunde liegt, können Sie Ihrem Servicebereich "Meine HUK24" entnehmen. Dort erhalten Sie ebenfalls Informationen über den Versicherungsumfang.


----------



## jaamaa (10. Oktober 2011)

Fahrräder mit in die Hausrat zu nehmen ist ja in Ordnung. Die Räder der Kidds kommen ja schon mal weg. Wir aber haben ja HighTech Sportgeräte und da kommt mir kein Schloß dran nur um Versicherungschutz zu erlangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Oktober 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Schöne Runde
> War kurz vorm Aussichtsturm der Akku alle?
> Oder fängt da die geheime Rückfahrt an?



nö, wenn frau Suchmeldung ans Händi schickt, hängt sich der Log auf.
(liegt an fehlender Softwareversicherung)


----------



## waldhase (10. Oktober 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> nö, wenn frau Suchmeldung ans Händi schickt, hängt sich der Log auf.
> (liegt an fehlender Softwareversicherung)



Dafür ist der Harvester zuständig
Oder mit iPhone wäre das nicht passiert


----------



## waldhase (10. Oktober 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Thema sind - kann ich mich auch gegen Depressionen absichern, die durch das vorzeitige veräußern eines Bikes mitten in der Saison entstehen können?



Tut mir leid, Vorsatz ist nicht versichert


----------



## waldhase (10. Oktober 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Falls jemand Interesse hat seine bestehende Versicherung mal mit meinem Angebot zu vergleichen mein ich
> (Deine) AMV und (meine) Volksfürsorge gehören ja zum gleichen Konzern, da muss man ja nicht vergleichen





marsepolani schrieb:


> Hi, bei der HUK 24 de kannst du dein Fahrrad bis 4% von der Hausratversicherungssummer mitversichern.
> Beispiel: Versicherungssummer  Hausrat 80 000,00 Euro kannst du dein Fahrrad bis 3200,00 versichern.
> Dies hat, finde ich, nicht mit Werbung (Meinung Waldhase) zu tun.



Wer sein Bike nicht versichern will, dem ist es egal ob 1-4% oder unbegrenzt?
Doch der Unterschied zwischen 1-4% einer Versicherungssumme..? oder UNBEGRENZT lässt sich nicht diskutieren. Ich finde UNBEGRENZT klingt irgendwie besser
LG.
WH


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. Oktober 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> ich erinnere mal freunfddlich unsere wintertour um alfeld nach der wir allesamt eingekehrt waren. kann mich nicht erinnern das einer von uns sein rad angeschlossen hatte ^^


 
Ich kann mich allerdings daran errinnern, das die Bikes die ganze Zeit in Sichtweite waren und jeder der vorbeikommenden Fußgänger (es dürften nicht mehr als 3 gewesen sein) eingehend beäugt wurde.


----------



## tingel83 (11. Oktober 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> so, jetzt hab ich das mit den Anhängen
> Samstag log , allerdings Abbruch beim letzten Anstieg zum AT
> von da findet man auch ohne gps den Heimweg



Schöne Tour. 

Die Höhenangaben stimmen nicht ganz, oder? 470 m scheint etwas hoch für den Hildesheimer Wald. Aber schön wär's ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Oktober 2011)

hm werden völlig überbewertet! der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Harvester (11. Oktober 2011)

Na wenn wir uns einig sind, das ich "euer" Versicherungszuständiger bin is ja alles gut^^

Dann hat sich meine Versicherungskaufmann-Ausbildung damals ja gelohnt 

Dann mach ich mal weiter: Habt ihr euch im Zusammenhang mit unserem Sport mal Gedanken über Unfallversicherung oder Berufsunfähigkeit gemacht? hehe

Nun is aber Schluss. Ihr wisst ja nun wen ihr ansprechen könnt...


----------



## trixter78 (12. Oktober 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Na wenn wir uns einig sind, das ich "euer" Versicherungszuständiger bin is ja alles gut^^
> 
> Dann hat sich meine Versicherungskaufmann-Ausbildung damals ja gelohnt
> 
> ...



Jetzt hast Du es mit Deinem abschließenden Post doch noch geschafft, von der Laber- auf die Ich-will-euch-ne-Versicherung-andrehen-Schiene zu wechseln. Da hilft auch kein "hehe"


----------



## enemy111 (13. Oktober 2011)

oh man ..


----------



## marsepolani (13. Oktober 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> oh man ..



Oh manno, mann


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. Oktober 2011)

Auf gehts nach Braunlage, morgen so richtig schön den Ar*** abfrieren 
Wo habt ihr denn letzten Samstag gebaut?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (14. Oktober 2011)

Stark, dann sehen wir uns morgen dort 
Letztes mal haben wir am Freeride ab der Mittelstation abwärts gebaut. Ein paar Kicker, am besten erst mal vorsichtig antesten


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Oktober 2011)

stehen dann wieder am Übungspacour oder?


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Oktober 2011)

noch wer aus alfeld der morgen spontan mit nach Braunlage will?


----------



## Ripgid (14. Oktober 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> stehen dann wieder am Übungspacour oder?



ja, haltet uns nen platz frei, kommen etwas später. müssen den ganzen kram noch bei der FeWo ausladen und einkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Oktober 2011)

Jo werden wir machen.


----------



## enemy111 (14. Oktober 2011)

bin mit nem kumpel zusammen ab morgen bis montag in hahnenklee, vielleicht sieht man sich ja. wünsch euch ein schönes wochenende


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Oktober 2011)

Braunlage war mal wieder bestens zum Abschluss. Mit Traumwetter leider Anfangs etwas kühl, später Sonne satt. Die übliche Truppe war mal wieder Top, sind diesmal ja öfters gemeinsam gefahren und zum Schluss gabs noch Fotoshooting. Die Süd DH Zeit von Bernd Sommer aus dem Bikeshop wurde auch geknackt, aktueller Stand 4:59:29 min


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. Oktober 2011)

War in der Tat wieder ein schöner Tag im Park mit kleineren und größeren Höhenflügen  meinerseits, die (wie immer) leider nicht dokumentiert sind. Aber jetzt weiß ich ja wie es geht und beim nächsten Mal kommt die Kamera wieder mit auf den Berg.


----------



## average.stalker (16. Oktober 2011)

so - ab Dezember sind wir dann auch wieder in heimatlichen Gefilden nach 2 Jahren Abwesenheit! 

Bis bald auf den Trails in und um Hildesheim!


----------



## Harvester (16. Oktober 2011)

so schnell vergeht die Zeit 
na dann schonmal ein herzliches WB


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (16. Oktober 2011)

average.stalker schrieb:


> so - ab Dezember sind wir dann auch wieder in heimatlichen Gefilden nach 2 Jahren Abwesenheit!
> 
> Bis bald auf den Trails in und um Hildesheim!


----------



## waldhase (16. Oktober 2011)

average.stalker schrieb:


> so - ab Dezember sind wir dann auch wieder in heimatlichen Gefilden nach 2 Jahren Abwesenheit!
> 
> Bis bald auf den Trails in und um Hildesheim!



Schon 2 Jahre


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Oktober 2011)

am Gelbenturm hat sich heute jemand was am Knie gebrochen, meine mum hat nen 16 jährigen Jungen im Krankenhaus getroffen. kennt den wen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (16. Oktober 2011)

Jan Newman, zumindest heißt er bei Facebook so.


----------



## tilli95 (16. Oktober 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Jan Newman, zumindest heißt er bei Facebook so.



ja der wars aber nich der hat soweit ich weiß nur was am arm hmm mal schauen.....


----------



## fracture (17. Oktober 2011)

laut facebook, darf er morgen wieder raus, was er jetzt hat, hat er nicht geschrieben...


----------



## greensen (17. Oktober 2011)

fracture schrieb:


> laut facebook, darf er morgen wieder raus, was er jetzt hat, hat er nicht geschrieben...



jan hat nichs am fuß !!!!und is soweit ok und is morgen wieder raus unsem haus xD


----------



## tilli95 (18. Oktober 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> jan hat nichs am fuß !!!!und is soweit ok und is morgen wieder raus unsem haus xD



der fährt den sprung bestimmt net nomma ausser er wills


----------



## tisch (18. Oktober 2011)

so hab mal nen paar bilder von sonntag hochgeladen http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/38817


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (19. Oktober 2011)

verletzungsbedingt muss ich erst einmal ein paar wochen pause machen.

hat jemand bedarf an avid code belägen, thomson sattelstütze 330x30, truvativ sattelstütze 270x30, marzocchi 888 gabelbrücken-einheit.. ?

grüße ben


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Oktober 2011)

was haste angestellt?


----------



## fracture (19. Oktober 2011)

oh mein gott! ich sollte die hose zwischendurch mal weiter runter ziehen


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (19. Oktober 2011)

Oder dein Schlafanzugoberteil rüberziehen


----------



## fracture (19. Oktober 2011)

aber das ist zu lang, o'neal hat da so in einer größe halt 15cm schwankungen... wenn die lange hose dazu da ist, ist das eh egal, dann sehe ich aus wie im strammpler


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht es aus mit der Wochenendtour rund um Alfeld? Schon was in Planung? Wetter soll ja mitspielen!


----------



## bauernman (19. Oktober 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> am Gelbenturm hat sich heute jemand was am Knie gebrochen, meine mum hat nen 16 jährigen Jungen im Krankenhaus getroffen. kennt den wen?


ja das war Jan Neumann geht in meine Paralellklasse


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Oktober 2011)

geplant noch nix, welchen tag? uhrzeit?


----------



## trixter78 (19. Oktober 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit der Wochenendtour rund um Alfeld? Schon was in Planung? Wetter soll ja mitspielen!



Klingt gut. Geplant hab ich bisher auch noch nix.


----------



## Ripgid (19. Oktober 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit der Wochenendtour rund um Alfeld? Schon was in Planung? Wetter soll ja mitspielen!



da wäre ich vielleicht auch dabei..  bevorzugt sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (20. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag wäre ich auch mit dabei. 
Ich mache mir mal ein paar Gedanken über eine mögliche Route (z.B. Reuberg, Hils, Bocksberg, Steinberg).

Würde auch gerne nochmal die Tour von Coppenbrügge nach Alfeld wiederholen (mit leicht geänderter Wegstrecke gegenüber der Tour im Anhang).


----------



## tilli95 (20. Oktober 2011)

so fuer mich wars das nun kann 1 jahr nich fahren schluesselbein is gebrochen und morgen is diie op


----------



## trixter78 (20. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag könnte ich auch, zu einer 50km-1000hm-Tour kann ich mich gerade aber irgendwie nicht durchringen 

@tilli95: Herzliches Beileid!


----------



## oxysept (20. Oktober 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Sonntag könnte ich auch, zu einer 50km-1000hm-Tour kann ich mich gerade aber irgendwie nicht durchringen
> 
> @tilli95: Herzliches Beileid!



Bei der Coppenbrügge-Alfeld Tour habe ich auch nicht an diesen Sonntag gedacht. (Außer alle bestehen darauf .)
Die "Reuberg, Hils, Bocksberg, Steinberg"-Runde ist knapp unter 30km lang und hat 800-900hm.
Man könnte auch Rettberg(oder Reuberg)-Duingerberg-Külf fahren!?

@tilli95: Gute Besserung.


----------



## enemy111 (20. Oktober 2011)

tilli95 schrieb:


> so fuer mich wars das nun kann 1 jahr nich fahren schluesselbein is gebrochen und morgen is diie op



ein jahr?


----------



## 2o83 (20. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich mir auch schwer vorstellen, bei waren es diese Jahr, trotz Trümmer-Bruch / Platte+12 Schrauben, 2 1/2 Monate bis ich wieder auf den Trails war. 

Cheers!


----------



## enemy111 (20. Oktober 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> was haste angestellt?




war am wochenende in hahnenklee und hab versucht mit vollem tempo einen zum glück gepolsterten baum umzuschubsen, mit anschließenden besuch im krankenhaus von goslar. hab dummerweise verloren. nächste woche gehts nochmal zum facharzt wegen den bändern in der schulter, ansonsten mit prellungen davon gekommen

übrigens habe ich jetzt mehrere male extreme erfahrungen mit dem Leatt gemacht (richtig eingestellt).

vorteil: stützt den nackenbereich, insbesondere wenn man über den lenker geht.

nachteil: wenn man frontal auf irgendwas mit hoher geschwindigkeit stürzt, "bohren" sich die platten des Leatts durch den Panzer indem sie ihn wegdrücken und verursachen schwere schulterverletzungen. hatte das gleiche schon ostern mit der linken schulter, jetzt ist es die rechte.

es bleibt die abwägung, ob man das nächste mal die nackenstütze aufsetzen möchte.


----------



## waldhase (20. Oktober 2011)

tilli95 schrieb:


> so fuer mich wars das nun kann 1 jahr nich fahren schluesselbein is gebrochen und morgen is diie op



Mit Platte? 
Hatte ich im April, nach 4 Wochen Pause = leichte Touren, nach 12 Wochen = wieder Wald
Kopf hoch (auch wenn der Hals schmutzig ist).


----------



## tilli95 (20. Oktober 2011)

ja weil der knochen bei mir evtl n mehrere teile zersplittert is und ma sehen was wird hab nur tierische schmerzen weil erst mittwoch operiert wird so ein scheiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (20. Oktober 2011)

tilli95 schrieb:


> ja weil der knochen bei mir evtl n mehrere teile zersplittert is



Hat ich auch, kommt die Platte drauf, vielleicht ein Draht durch, in 3 Monaten ist gut. Gute Besserung, wird wieder!

Cheers!


----------



## tisch (20. Oktober 2011)

tilli95 schrieb:


> so fuer mich wars das nun kann 1 jahr nich fahren schluesselbein is gebrochen und morgen is diie op



was haste gemacht?

@ enemy111 das problem mit den leats hatten sie jetzt auch in der freeride. evt hilft da doch diese andere form die das ortema onb neckbrace hat.

euch eiden ne gute besserung

MfG Timo


----------



## tilli95 (20. Oktober 2011)

SO an alle die gefragt was passiert is^^......bin nach nem sprung die landung aufm vorderrad runner und habe mich halt doppelt überschlagen und ja dan knacks ^^


----------



## enemy111 (21. Oktober 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> was haste gemacht?
> 
> @ enemy111 das problem mit den leats hatten sie jetzt auch in der freeride. evt hilft da doch diese andere form die das ortema onb neckbrace hat.
> 
> ...




muss ich mir mal angucken.. aber gut zu wissen, dass ich nicht der einzige bin.. eigentlich eine frechheit bei so einem preis.


----------



## fahrradheini (21. Oktober 2011)

an alle fachärzte mit putzigen diagnosen hier: schonmal dran gedacht das schlüsselbeinbrüche auch verschieden ausfallen können??? wann wer wieder fahren kann is dadurch doch schon sehr individuell gestaltet


----------



## 2o83 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja, hatte schon mehrere davon!  
Edit: abwarten was nach der OP ist. Aber wird schon 

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Oktober 2011)

So Leute, wer jetzt dem näcsht noch Parts von Sixpack benötigt bitte per PM oder Mail melden, ihr bekommt dann ein passendes Angebot. Bestellen wollte ich spätestens Ende November, wir müssen 300Netto zusammen bekommen damit wir weiterhin günstig Sixpack bekommen, da öffentlich in Onlineshops der VK nciht unterboten werden darf.

Gruß Ben


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. Oktober 2011)

So Leute ich wurde von meinen Mädels kurzfristig in den Harz zum Touren eingeladen, da kann ich nicht nein sagen. Bin daher für eine eventuelle Tour um Alfeld leider raus.
Trotz dem euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und macht was aus dem Wetter!!!


----------



## enemy111 (21. Oktober 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> So Leute, wer jetzt dem näcsht noch Parts von Sixpack benötigt bitte per PM oder Mail melden, ihr bekommt dann ein passendes Angebot. Bestellen wollte ich spätestens Ende November, wir müssen 300Netto zusammen bekommen damit wir weiterhin günstig Sixpack bekommen, da öffentlich in Onlineshops der VK nciht unterboten werden darf.
> 
> Gruß Ben





ich melde mich die tage mal bei dir.


----------



## Dave83 (22. Oktober 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> nächste woche gehts nochmal zum facharzt wegen den bändern in der schulter, ansonsten mit prellungen davon gekommen



Viel Spaß  Meine Schulter ist heut nach mehr als einem Jahr noch nicht wieder ganz heile


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Oktober 2011)

Jemand lust heute nachmittag oder morgen mittag spontan in den Solling zu fahren?


----------



## CrunchRyder (22. Oktober 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Jemand lust heute nachmittag oder morgen mittag spontan in den Solling zu fahren?



ja, gerne. Du fährst von Alfeld los? Sonntag wär mir fast lieber, mein Bike braucht noch etwas zuwendung.


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Oktober 2011)

wollte nach merxhausen, bergabfahren wenn das ok ist


----------



## CrunchRyder (22. Oktober 2011)

sicher ist das ok 

Alles weitere per pm. Ich hab in Erinnerung, das Chats im Forum nicht so gerne gesehen werden.


----------



## trixter78 (22. Oktober 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> wollte nach merxhausen, bergabfahren wenn das ok ist



Mit meinem Rad macht das da wohl wenig Sinn, oder?


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Oktober 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Mit meinem Rad macht das da wohl wenig Sinn, oder?



beim jedermann Downhill fahren die auch die Strecke mit CClern runter, man kann halt nciht alles springen, aber alles umfahren oder überfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Oktober 2011)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> sicher ist das ok
> 
> Alles weitere per pm. Ich hab in Erinnerung, das Chats im Forum nicht so gerne gesehen werden.



so lange es ums biken geht, denke mal ist das noch zu ertragen, wenn es nicht seiten werden. Evtl gibs für dich ne Mitfahrgelegenheit, aber mal schaun ob derjenige lust hat und sich meldet.

Kennt einer von euch Bodi, bzw Stefan Bodenburg?


----------



## CrunchRyder (22. Oktober 2011)

Mitfahrgelegenheit wär natürlich super. Der Hobel läuft, das material ist also auch in Ordnung.

Bodi ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Ich bin jetzt erstmal auf dem Tosmar


----------



## greensen (22. Oktober 2011)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> Mitfahrgelegenheit wär natürlich super. Der Hobel läuft, das material ist also auch in Ordnung.
> 
> Bodi ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Ich bin jetzt erstmal auf dem Tosmar



ja Stefan bodenburg is mir bekant von der callow mc


----------



## oxysept (22. Oktober 2011)

@Ripgid und trixter78: Wir können morgen (Vormittag oder Nachmittag ist mir einerlei) hier bei Alfeld zusammen eine Runde fahren. Bin am Donnerstag bereits eine mögliche Strecke abgefahren - 33km 850hm.

Oder wir machen uns morgen früh auf den Weg in den Harz  (könnten den Butterstieg, Magdeburgerweg, Oderteich, Achtermann und was noch so in der Nähe Torfhaus liegt abfahren - habe da bereits eine fertige Tour vorliegen - 37km 840hm)?!.


----------



## Ripgid (22. Oktober 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> @Ripgid und trixter78: Wir können morgen (Vormittag oder Nachmittag ist mir einerlei) hier bei Alfeld zusammen eine Runde fahren. Bin am Donnerstag bereits eine mögliche Strecke abgefahren - 33km 850hm.
> 
> Oder wir machen uns morgen früh auf den Weg in den Harz  (könnten den Butterstieg, Magdeburgerweg, Oderteich, Achtermann und was noch so in der Nähe Torfhaus liegt abfahren - habe da bereits eine fertige Tour vorliegen - 37km 840hm)?!.



sorry, muss mich ausklinken. Werde morgen früh/vormittag fahren... habe leider nur ein begrenztes zeitfenster 

wünsch' euch viel spaß!


----------



## trixter78 (22. Oktober 2011)

Na wenn sich jetzt eh die ganze Gruppe auflöst, würde ich ja vorschlagen, wir machen die Tour an nem Termin, der allen passt.


----------



## oxysept (22. Oktober 2011)

Bin dann morgen in den 7-Bergen unterwegs (ab 13/14 Uhr).


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Oktober 2011)

Da mein Großhändler sein Lager räumt gibs ein paar günstige Parts.
Avid Elixir R Bremsen 203PM oder IS für 75eur. ohne Scheiben.
Elixir 5 für 75eur auch in 185IS.
Elixir 3 für 55eur 203IS
alle ohne Scheiben
Scheiben 203mm 20eur 185mm für 19eur 160mm für 18eur
Elixir 5 front 185pm und rear 185is mit Scheiben für stk. 85eur
RS totem RC2DH SA 180 11/8 Schaft gekürzt auf 195mm 550eur


----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. Oktober 2011)

@ oxy
Na, vielleicht doch in den Harz? 
Wenn du es morgen mit der Eisenbahn bis Emmerke/Hi schaffst,
 hol ich dich ab und dann Butterstieg  MDweg ...
ggf. per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (22. Oktober 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @ oxy
> Na, vielleicht doch in den Harz?
> Wenn du es morgen mit der Eisenbahn bis Emmerke/Hi schaffst,
> hol ich dich ab und dann Butterstieg  MDweg ...
> ggf. per PN



Danke für das Angebot!
Habe dir eine PN geschrieben.


----------



## tisch (22. Oktober 2011)

@frorider ben
also zug kommt in alfeld immer 10min nach voller stunde an.
ich weiß nun noch nicht wann du angedacht hattest loszufahren, bzw wann crunchryder fährt.

ich werde dann auf jedenfall morgen um 6 nochmal hier reinschauen. ansonsten müsstest du ja meine handynummer haben.


edit:also hatte grad nochmal nach zeiten geschaut. und könnte um 10nach 8 oder 9 dasein

mfg timo


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Oktober 2011)

hatten so 10 nach 11 angedacht, falls ihr früher kommen wollt also 10nach10 sagt bescheid.


----------



## tisch (23. Oktober 2011)

so kurz nach 11 hört sich schon gut an


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Oktober 2011)

dann sprech das mal mit crunchryder ab, bin dann um 11 am bahnhof, treppe runter und dann rechts hoch und einaml über die ampel


----------



## 2o83 (23. Oktober 2011)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Oktober 2011)

war mal wieder nice im solling, Strecke wie immer im schlechten zustand, recht viel zu gewachsen, aber waren alle bei besten Wetter. nen paar schöne Fotos sind denk ich auch entstanden.


----------



## CrunchRyder (23. Oktober 2011)

Merxhausen war heute echt super. Ben ist eigentlich nix hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Oktober 2011)

Timo her mit den Fotos


----------



## oxysept (24. Oktober 2011)

Ein paar kleine Fotos von gestern aus dem Harz (Wolfswarte, 2x Magdeburger-Weg, 2x Achtermann).


----------



## tisch (24. Oktober 2011)

sososo die beiden bildergeilen sollen nun auch net länger warten. 
besten dank nochmal war super und auch für die fotos die von mir gemacht worden sind!


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Oktober 2011)

Jawoll sind gute dabei, besten Dank.


----------



## instinctless (25. Oktober 2011)

falls jemand ne gopro hero hd samt motokit erwerben möchte darf er sich bei mir melden. alles in ovp.


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Oktober 2011)

lust wer am Samstag noch mal mit nach Lage zukommen? evtl die gleiche truppe wie letztes We?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. Oktober 2011)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. Oktober 2011)

Aktion abgebrochen.
Nicht so, das man im Park alleine unterwegs wäre aber alleine Starten muss ich auch nicht. Außer dem muss mein Kerl morgen seine neueste Errungenschaft durch den Wald scheuchen  das kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## Molo (28. Oktober 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Aktion abgebrochen.
> Nicht so, das man im Park alleine unterwegs wäre aber alleine Starten muss ich auch nicht. Außer dem muss mein Kerl morgen seine neueste Errungenschaft durch den Wald scheuchen  das kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen



Dann ist ja Sonntag noch Zeit 

Ich (wir, bisher 2) wollen Sonntag in einen Park.
Bisher steht Willingen zur Diskussion.
Hahnenklee,Braunlage,Thale usw. sind auch offen.


----------



## Ripgid (28. Oktober 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Aktion abgebrochen.
> Nicht so, das man im Park alleine unterwegs wäre aber alleine Starten muss ich auch nicht. Außer dem muss mein Kerl morgen *seine neueste Errungenschaft* durch den Wald scheuchen  das kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen



erzähl mir mehr ?! 

wir graben morgen den Tosmar und die darum liegen Trails um..


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Oktober 2011)

So Alfeld hat jetzt ne legale Bikestrecke, eine ist bis jetzt gebaut, sollen wohl noch ein paar dazu kommen.
Heute war nen großer Artikel in der Alfeld Zeitung


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. Oktober 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> erzähl mir mehr ?!
> 
> wir graben morgen den Tosmar und die darum liegen Trails um..


 
Federweg: vorne 160mm, hinten 0, Stahlrahmen.

Hast PN


----------



## Martin31008 (29. Oktober 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> So Alfeld hat jetzt ne legale Bikestrecke, eine ist bis jetzt gebaut, sollen wohl noch ein paar dazu kommen.
> Heute war nen großer Artikel in der Alfeld Zeitung










Downhill-Fahrer bekommen legale Strecke
Die Gruppe der jungen Downhillfahrer in Alfeld hat es geschafft: Nach rund zwei Jahren haben die Sportler nun eine Strecke im Wald gefunden, auf der sie legal mit ihren Spezialrädern fahren können. Die Stadt Alfeld hat ihre Zustimmung im September gegeben. Als Eigentümerin hat sie vertraglich festgehalten, dass die Fahrer das Gelände Am Heitkamp in Alfeld nutzen können. Am Mittwochabend gab es eine erste offizielle Besichtigung der Strecke.


------------------
Am Heitkamp ist doch vom Sindelberg runter zum Ortsausgang nach Hörsum, oder?


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Oktober 2011)

Jepp da müsste es sein, ich war selbst noch net da, den Artikel gibs gleich

so hier der Artikel

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=167096646716902&set=a.165416726884894.38929.100002497047506&type=1&theater


----------



## Harvester (29. Oktober 2011)

na GZ den Beteiligten


----------



## tisch (29. Oktober 2011)

Molo schrieb:


> Dann ist ja Sonntag noch Zeit
> 
> Ich (wir, bisher 2) wollen Sonntag in einen Park.
> Bisher steht Willingen zur Diskussion.
> Hahnenklee,Braunlage,Thale usw. sind auch offen.



hi.
hättet ihr noch evt. platz für ne drite person ohne bike aber dafür mit kamera? 
wie sähe es aus mit thale? ist aufjedenfall auch tasse da morgen. 

mfg timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molo (29. Oktober 2011)

willingen steht morgen
@tisch gerne


----------



## tisch (29. Oktober 2011)

wer will morgen sonst so noch nach willingen zum saisonabschluss? 
werde mich den ganzen tag dem fotografieren hingeben


----------



## oxysept (30. Oktober 2011)

Seitdem ich vorhin das "Ding" (bei Delligsen) im Anhang sah, fehlt nur noch ein Freiwilliger.
Ich mache dann auch gerne Fotos!


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Oktober 2011)

wo issen das da?


----------



## Molo (30. Oktober 2011)

Willingen war keine schlechte Entscheidung 
Fotos gibts wohl die Tage


----------



## tisch (31. Oktober 2011)

jaaaa fotos 
wird das ne freude. habe gesten mal geschaut. sind etwa um die 600 bilder die ich gemacht habe. (abzüglich testbildern etc wohl um die 400)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOBikerOo (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich war heute mal am heitkamp in alfeld zum gucken , wem gehört denn das da also gruppe usw??? mfg


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Oktober 2011)

könnte dir jetzt ne liste machen mit namen, aber würde auch nicht viel bringen. Ka wie jetzt da agiert wird, ob es Vereinsgelände ist vom Sportverein oder so.
Was gibs denn bis jetzt, wir fahren morgen nach Feierabend mal rum und gucken uns das an


----------



## trixter78 (31. Oktober 2011)

Schaue dann morgen auch mal vorbei. Wann seid ihr ungefähr da?


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Oktober 2011)

werden um halb 4 an der daa losfahren, hm fahrzeit 15min?


----------



## oOBikerOo (31. Oktober 2011)

also kann da theoretisch jeder hin?


----------



## trixter78 (31. Oktober 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> werden um halb 4 an der daa losfahren, hm fahrzeit 15min?



Werde einfach zwischen viertel vor und 4 rumkommen. Das Gelände wird ja nicht so riesig sein, dass man sich da nicht findet.
Tja...keine Ahnung, wer da nun die Verantwortung trägt, bauen darf usw.
Ich habe nur den gekürzten Text aus der Alfelder Zeitung gelesen. Der Facebook-Link funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Ripgid (31. Oktober 2011)

macht mal nen paar Fotos! ;-)


----------



## oOBikerOo (31. Oktober 2011)

wassich heut gesehn hab sah net schlecht aus , warn paar schöne steilkurven... hab aber meinen fully rahmen noch nich  iwann vll ma


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Oktober 2011)

denke mal das daniel jahn mit die oberhand vom baun übernimmt, er hat schön öfters bewiesen auf den hiesigen trails das er es kann.
Hin kann da jeder. werde ein paar fotos machen


----------



## oxysept (31. Oktober 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> werden um halb 4 an der daa losfahren, hm fahrzeit 15min?



Würde mich euch gerne anschließen - schaue dann um halb vier bei der daa vorbei (?). 
(15min bis zum Heitkamp müsste zu schaffen sein.)

@trixter78: Kannst ja dort warten, wo die Straße (Heitkamp) endet und der Schotterweg hin zur Eulenblickhütte anfängt. 

@Ripgid: Kamera nehme ich mit (groß fahren werde ich da eh nicht können).

@oOBikerOo: Im AZ-Artikel steht, dass die Stadt Alfeld Eigentümer des Geländes ist 
und viele der beteiligten Mountainbiker dem SVA  (Sparte Mountainbike - ist wohl neu ) angehören.
Edit: Am Ende des Artikels ist eine Kontaktperson + E-Mailadresse angeben, dort gibt es bestimmt näheres zu allem "Drum-und-dran" zu erfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOBikerOo (31. Oktober 2011)

aber wenn müsste ich mich ja eh beim sva melden und ob sich die ganze aktion mit meinem momentanigem bike lohnt weißich net weil damit werdich auch net alles fahrn könn


----------



## macmaegges (31. Oktober 2011)

Doch kannste...

War am WE auch mitn Hardtail dort, und alles was wir gebaut haben und bisher gebaut wurde, ist Problemlos mit dem HT fahrbar.


----------



## trixter78 (31. Oktober 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> ...
> @trixter78: Kannst ja dort warten, wo die Straße (Heitkamp) endet und der Schotterweg hin zur Eulenblickhütte anfängt.
> ...


Jup, werde da warten.


----------



## oOBikerOo (31. Oktober 2011)

aba anmelden muss man sich beim sva schon oda?


----------



## macmaegges (31. Oktober 2011)

soweit ich weis sollte eine haftverzichterklärung unterschrieben werden...

kannste bestimmt bei den leuten die dort sind erfragen.  eigentlich tummeln sich dort immer welche rum.


----------



## oOBikerOo (31. Oktober 2011)

mh dann mussich wohl morgen nochma vorbeiguckn was


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Oktober 2011)

haftungsausschluss dürfte klar sein, so wie im solling halt. 
was wurde denn bis jetzt gebaut, knieschoner reichen?


----------



## oOBikerOo (31. Oktober 2011)

ich fahr sowieso im wald nurnoch mit helm rum und knieschoner auch also ne protek. jacke habich net und bis jetz auch net gebraucht ....
wassich gesehn hab , also bin ma unten dranlanggefahrn dass da n paar ordentliche steilkurven warn und unten stand n double mehr kannich auch noch net sagen


----------



## oOBikerOo (31. Oktober 2011)

darf man son haftungsausschluss als minderjeriger unterschriebn oder müssen da die eltern mitspieln , ja oda?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Oktober 2011)

jepp das müssen die eltern unterschreiben


----------



## oOBikerOo (31. Oktober 2011)

ok das wär kein prob. ich gucke morgen einfach nochma vorbei vll sind ja grad welche da die ich ma fragen kann wie das da alles läuft


----------



## oOBikerOo (31. Oktober 2011)

is von euch auch iwer morgen oda so da?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (31. Oktober 2011)

oOBikerOo schrieb:


> is von euch auch iwer morgen oda so da?


.


oxysept schrieb:


> Würde mich euch gerne anschließen - schaue dann um halb vier bei der daa vorbei (?).
> (15min bis zum Heitkamp müsste zu schaffen sein.)
> 
> @trixter78: Kannst ja dort warten, wo die Straße (Heitkamp) endet und der Schotterweg hin zur Eulenblickhütte anfängt.


----------



## oOBikerOo (31. Oktober 2011)

joa ich müsste morgen auch zeit haben würde mir das da gerne nochma genauer angucken ...aba ich glaub ihr seit alle n bissle aälter als ich ich macht das schon bischen länger


----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Oktober 2011)

alter zwischen 25 und oben offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (31. Oktober 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von oOBikerOo Beitrag anzeigen
> is von euch auch iwer morgen oda so da?
> .
> ...


----------



## oOBikerOo (31. Oktober 2011)

25 is gut  14 XD


----------



## Ripgid (31. Oktober 2011)

jungens, mietet euch doch nen zimmer


----------



## Molo (31. Oktober 2011)

Kinder Kinder...kommt mal aufn Punkt


----------



## greensen (1. November 2011)

Molo schrieb:


> Kinder Kinder...kommt mal aufn Punkt


----------



## oxysept (1. November 2011)

Ein paar der Heitkamp-Fotos von vorhin:


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. November 2011)

bin mal gespannt wie die strecke sich im nächsten halben jahr macht. noch ist viel zu tun, wenn gemeinschaftlich angepackt wird und nicht jeder sein eigenes bier braut dann wirds schon klappen.


----------



## trixter78 (1. November 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> bin manl gespannt wie die strecke sich im nächsten halben jahr macht. noch ist viel zu tun, wenn gemeinschaftlich angepackt wird und nicht jeder sein eigenes bier braut dann wirds schon klappen.


Man könnte ja mal nen Bautag einplanen. Habe allerdings keine Ahnung, ob wir da überhaupt bauen dürfen!? Auf jeden Fall sollte Daniel das dann koordinieren.


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. November 2011)

bautag wäre sinnvoll, auf uns kann man sich wenigstens verlassen, schon traurig das alle sagen ich komme und dann steht daniel z.B. alle da, so wie am we. Dann sollte man mal mit der Trailcare Crew aufschlagen und nen haufen Erde beschaffen.


----------



## instinctless (3. November 2011)

schenk ich mir das zu weihnachten?
ihr müsste alle ja sagen damit ich kein schlechtes gewissen bekomme xD

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=197


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. November 2011)

ja


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. November 2011)

aber nur wenn du dann nächstes Jahr auch WC fährst.


----------



## greensen (3. November 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> aber nur wenn du dann nächstes Jahr auch WC fährst.



ich würde ein euro ganz für leicht dazu geben immerhin xD


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. November 2011)

Ja!
Ich werd's mir auch holen!


----------



## tisch (3. November 2011)

ja ich würdes mir auch holen wenn ich nur das geld hätte


----------



## enemy111 (3. November 2011)

das limited ist so unglaublich geil. geil. geil.
ey da geht mir so einer ab, wenn ich die karre angucke, ganz im ernst.


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. November 2011)

dann fahren ja alle damit rum, das ja wieder langweilig. aber geil ist es schon


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. November 2011)

So lange ich mal am Lack lecken darf  Geiles Gerät!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. November 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ja



wie wärs mit genuss Tour im goldenen November
FR/Sa/So oder besser FR+Sa+So


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (4. November 2011)

@oxy: hab mir mal den Drop angesehen, höhe Landung zwischen 170 und 200cm.
Man müsste die Anfahrt etwas frei schneiden und Lauf Haken, ebenso die Landung.
Schade das kurz hinter der Landung in direkter Linie nen dicker Baum steht, da sollte man nen kleinen Anlieger machen.
Das Gelände oberhalb bei den Klippen ist so zum fahren ungeeignet, war mal mit dem Hund oben, Gratweg am Steinbruch ist zu Fuß schon nicht einfach, mit dem BIke kannste das vergessen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. November 2011)

@oxy: "...Gratweg am Steinbruch ..." wo? wann?


----------



## oxysept (5. November 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @oxy: "...Gratweg am Steinbruch ..." wo? wann?



Da ich am Sonntag (ab ca. 13 Uhr) ohnehin etwas fahren werde, kannst du gerne nach Warzen (z.B. zum Sportplatz) kommen und wir fahren die Runde, die ich neulich für die Hildesheimer Gäste angedacht hatte (32km 870hm). Das letzte Stück der Runde führt über den "Gratweg am Steinbruch" bzw. den Gratweg ab Steinbruch bis Gerzen.
Würde mich freuen, wenn auch andere Zeit und Lust hätten mitzufahren!

@Frorider Ben: Das Stück Gratweg zwischen Steinbruch und B3 kenne ich nicht, werde ich mir aber demnächst mal ansehen (dann wohl besser ohne Rad).


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. November 2011)

jo ohne rad ist besser, ist eher nen steig, nicht mit dem bike fahrbar, da es seitlich auch gut 30-50m steil bergab geht.


----------



## oxysept (6. November 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> jo ohne rad ist besser, ist eher nen steig, nicht mit dem bike fahrbar, da es seitlich auch gut 30-50m steil bergab geht.



Mit dem vielen Laub und ohne Bergstiefel war es schon zu Fuß nicht ohne, so dicht am Abgrund .
Nen Weg habe ich oberhalb vom Steinbruch nicht erkennen können, weiter hinten konnte man im Laub zumindest teilweise noch deine (?) Spuren erahnen .
Habe auf dem Rückweg unten beim Steinbrucheingang ein Schild gesehen, welches das ganz Steinbruchgebiet als Naturschutzgebiet auszeichnet und das betreten verbietet.
War und bleibt somit eine einmalige Begehung von meiner Seite.


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. November 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Mit dem vielen Laub und ohne Bergstiefel war es schon zu Fuß nicht ohne, so dicht am Abgrund .
> Nen Weg habe ich oberhalb vom Steinbruch nicht erkennen können, weiter hinten konnte man im Laub zumindest teilweise noch deine (?) Spuren erahnen .
> Habe auf dem Rückweg unten beim Steinbrucheingang ein Schild gesehen, welches das ganz Steinbruchgebiet als Naturschutzgebiet auszeichnet und das betreten verbietet.
> War und bleibt somit eine einmalige Begehung von meiner Seite.



ja hab ich auch gelesen, früher scheint da auch geklettert worden sein, man konnte noch schlaghaken entdecken. Oben auf dem Kamm war es in der Tat sehr rutschig mit dem ganzen LAub, man sah ja auch nicht was drunter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (7. November 2011)

Wen hab ich denn Sonntag Nachmittag in Langenholzen/Sack Richtung Bollhasen gesehen?

Hat mich ganz verdutzt angeschaut, kannte wohl meinen Golf.


War iwer Sonntag Morgen in Bad Salzdetfurth beim Abschlussbiken dabei?


----------



## waldhase (7. November 2011)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Wen hab ich denn Sonntag Nachmittag in Langenholzen/Sack Richtung Bollhasen gesehen?
> 
> Hat mich ganz verdutzt angeschaut, kannte wohl meinen Golf.
> 
> ...



Jo, war dabei)


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. November 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


>



Oh Gott, ich habs getan!


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. November 2011)

glückwunsch, dann kannste ja noch bis April warten.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (11. November 2011)

Noch jemand Geld zu verschenken, bei mir hat es noch nicht geregnet?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. November 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> glückwunsch, dann kannste ja noch bis April warten.



Halb so wild. Die Parks machen sowieso nicht früher auf.



turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Noch jemand Geld zu verschenken, bei mir hat es noch nicht geregnet?



Euer Keller ist doch schon nicht schlecht bestückt 
Bei mir muss dafür das Ion gehen und ich muss, wenn ich es denn dann endlich wieder, habe das Sunn loswerden.


----------



## tisch (11. November 2011)

Und nächts jahr färste dann ixs mit? Werde hoffentlich auf mehreren rennen dabei sein wenn sich mifahrgelegenheiten bieten.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. November 2011)

IXS who?
Ich fahr Worldcup!


----------



## greensen (12. November 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> IXS who?
> Ich fahr Worldcup!


----------



## tisch (12. November 2011)

@ greensen 
Haste lust am montag nachmittag zum spot hoch, bzw zum unteren teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (12. November 2011)

Heute 12m Holz gemacht, alter hätte man damit schöne Shores bauen können.


----------



## tilli95 (12. November 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> @ greensen
> Haste lust am montag nachmittag zum spot hoch, bzw zum unteren teil




von greensen da er sein ibc i-wie nich mehr aufrufen kann......er kann montag nich da werden seine zähne gemacht


----------



## tisch (12. November 2011)

Ah ok.


----------



## greensen (13. November 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> Ah ok.



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/1012736


----------



## tisch (13. November 2011)

Ey ihr sollt euch nicht alle zum saisonende verstümmeln... Übern winter gehts doch weiter.....


----------



## greensen (13. November 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> Ey ihr sollt euch nicht alle zum saisonende verstümmeln... Übern winter gehts doch weiter.....



siht happans aber hätte nich sein müssen xD


----------



## tilli95 (14. November 2011)

greensen schrieb:


> siht happans aber hätte nich sein müssen xD



sag das ma mir aber sei froh das nich soviel weggebrochn is.....bei mir hätte es auch schlimmer enden können ^^


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. November 2011)

alle eingeschlafen aus Hi? unser Thread rutscht langsam auf Seite 2, musste das jetzt mal ändern.


----------



## greensen (19. November 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> alle eingeschlafen aus Hi? unser Thread rutscht langsam auf Seite 2, musste das jetzt mal ändern.



echtmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (19. November 2011)

Genau^^  
Aber iwie sind hier ja eh alle verlätzt habe ich das gefüh...
Ich will mal teminlich vorgreifen.... Jemand lust auf nen sylvester-nightride?


----------



## greensen (19. November 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> Genau^^
> Aber iwie sind hier ja eh alle verlätzt habe ich das gefüh...
> Ich will mal teminlich vorgreifen.... Jemand lust auf nen sylvester-nightride?[
> 
> ...


----------



## fahrradheini (19. November 2011)

lol... sylvester nightride.... an dem datum echt nix besseres zutun? 

edit: dann schreib ich den jahreswechsel auch noch falsch.... oh man natürlich heisst es in der deutschen sprache "silvester"
sry


----------



## greensen (19. November 2011)

[/quote]
wieso nich früher im november oder dezember


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. November 2011)

Nichts gegen Nightrides einzuwendenl, die Lampen liegen seit gestern beim Zoll und werden vorraussichtlich morgen abgeholt.


----------



## instinctless (25. November 2011)

nen bogen aufkleber gabs auch dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (25. November 2011)

@Flo
geile Puschen!


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. November 2011)

meins kommt heute
schicke Tapete, passt farblich fast zum shirt


----------



## instinctless (25. November 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @Flo
> geile Puschen!


ja, die wollt ich euch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. November 2011)

höbsch


----------



## oxysept (26. November 2011)

Heute vor genau einem Jahr am 26.11.2010 haben wir uns zum "Adventsbiken" in Alfeld getroffen  (s. Anhang).
Wäre schön, wenn wir uns auch dieses Jahr in Alfeld und/oder Hildesheim am 2., 3. oder 4. Advent (hoffentlich wieder mit Schnee) treffen könnten, um gemeinsam durch den Schnee zu pflügen .


----------



## sundancer (26. November 2011)

Kann man sich da auch anschließen, wenn man aus dem Landkreis Hannover kommt?
Gruß
Basti


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. November 2011)

Ich/Wir sind wieder dabei! 
Hoffentlich kommt der Schnee bald 
Anschließen kann sich natürlich wieder jeder der Lust und Zeit hat.


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. November 2011)

stimmt war ja die trailrunde in alfeld, je nach zeit bin ich auch dabei

@basti: klar kannste mit, warst ja lang nicht mehr hier.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. November 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Heute vor genau einem Jahr am 26.11.2010 haben wir uns zum "Adventsbiken" in Alfeld getroffen  (s. Anhang).
> Wäre schön, wenn wir uns auch dieses Jahr in Alfeld und/oder Hildesheim am 2., 3. oder 4. Advent (hoffentlich wieder mit Schnee) treffen könnten, um gemeinsam durch den Schnee zu pflügen .


 
Diesjährige Adventstour sah anders aus. 
Entspannungstour am Mittellandkanal entlang bis nach Hannover Vinnhorst. Dank Regen, der kurz vor der Anderter Schleuse einsetzte endete die Tour mit einer vollständig durchnässten S-Bahnfahrt nach Hause.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (27. November 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


> nen bogen aufkleber gabs auch dazu



saugeile Schuhe!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (27. November 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Diesjährige Adventstour sah anders aus.
> Entspannungstour am Mittellandkanal entlang bis nach Hannover Vinnhorst. Dank Regen, der kurz vor der Anderter Schleuse einsetzte endete die Tour mit einer vollständig durchnässten S-Bahnfahrt nach Hause.



dann fehlte ja nur noch der Matsch


----------



## lammy13 (29. November 2011)

Moin, ich hätt' mal ne Frage. Und zwar habe ich im Keller ne Schürmann Felge gefunden, lohnt es sich die einzubauen.? Also, wie sind die von der Qualität her.?


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. November 2011)

noch nie davon gehört, mach mal foto


----------



## lammy13 (29. November 2011)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> noch nie davon gehört, mach mal foto



Okay, stell' ich dann morgen rein.


----------



## marsepolani (29. November 2011)

lammy13 schrieb:


> Moin, ich hätt' mal ne Frage. Und zwar habe ich im Keller ne Schürmann Felge gefunden, lohnt es sich die einzubauen.? Also, wie sind die von der Qualität her.?




http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/laufraeder-naben/felgen/schuermann.html

Kommt darauf an, was du mit der Felge fahren möchtest
bis bald im Wald
marsepolani


----------



## Ripgid (7. Dezember 2011)

alle im Winterschlaf-modus hier?

Wie siehts mit einer IBC-Forum Hildesheimer Thread-Weihnachtsfeier aus?


----------



## jaamaa (7. Dezember 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> alle im Winterschlaf-modus hier?
> 
> Wie siehts mit einer IBC-Forum Hildesheimer Thread-Weihnachtsfeier aus?



Das wird aber knapp... so 17 Tage vor Weihnachten .


----------



## Harvester (7. Dezember 2011)

Nach Weihnachten is schon wieder vor Weihnachten!^^


----------



## Martin31008 (8. Dezember 2011)

@thommes organisier doch mal was. Wie isses denn mit Sonnenberg, söhlder Forsthaus oder den Restaurants am Gehege bzw Jahnswiese?

Oder McDonalds.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (9. Dezember 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> alle im Winterschlaf-modus hier?
> 
> Wie siehts mit einer IBC-Forum Hildesheimer Thread-Weihnachtsfeier aus?



Da es am Wochenende voraussichtlich trocken bleiben wird, wäre ich für eine gemeinsame Jahresabschlusstour (ca. 30km). 
Als Ausgangspunkt würde sich z.B. der Rote Fuchs (Hils) anbieten; im Anschluss könnte man dort ggf. noch einkehren. 
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre Hohe Warte/Checkpoint (zwischen Coppengrave und Brunkensen) als Ausgangspunkt für eine Tour.


----------



## enemy111 (10. Dezember 2011)

Sollte von euch jemand Interesse an diesem Sahnestück haben, schreibt mir eine Nachricht. 
888 Rc3 Evo VA von 2010 mit Moto Pitkan ProRace Tuning (2011)


----------



## marsepolani (10. Dezember 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Sollte von euch jemand Interesse an diesem Sahnestück haben, schreibt mir eine Nachricht.
> 888 Rc3 Evo VA von 2010 mit Moto Pitkan ProRace Tuning (2011)



HI Kleiner,

magst wieder ein bißchen basteln.
oder hat der Sponsor wieder zugeschlagen.
Bis bald im 
Wald


----------



## enemy111 (10. Dezember 2011)

hey dirk,
ne sie steht nur schon seit dem Unfall in Hahnenklee vor 2 Monaten hier in der Garage und ich werde auch in nächster Zeit nicht fahren können, also bekommt das Bike ein kleines Release im laufe des Winters.. Auch wenn ich die Gabel echt nicht gerne abgebe.


----------



## oxysept (10. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir ist eben das, vor nicht ganz zwei Wochen in Auftrag gegebene, Hightechequipment (Rennsport erprobt) aus Übersee eingetroffen  .
Zum Glück ist alles problemlos durch den Zoll gekommen - trotz des brisanten Inhaltes .
Für umgerechnet 16,56 HKD (bzw. 159 Eurocent) gab es das 48 Einzellteile umfassende Gesamtset (inkl. Versandkosten) zu erwerben - 
mit einem knuffigen Tiger auf der Verpackung , da kann es eigentlich nur gut sein.

Im Anhang versteckt sich ein exklusiver Handyshot.
Ich hoffe die "Anschaffung" war kein Griff ins Klo und kann mit der üblichen Rema-Markenqualität mithalten.
Und wenn schon, ein Mal im Leben darf man ja ruhig leichtsinnig sein und etwas über die Strenge schlagen.


----------



## Ripgid (10. Dezember 2011)

oxysept schrieb:


> Bei mir ist eben das, vor nicht ganz zwei Wochen in Auftrag gegebene, Hightechequipment (Rennsport erprobt) aus Übersee eingetroffen  .
> Zum Glück ist alles problemlos durch den Zoll gekommen - trotz des brisanten Inhaltes .
> Für umgerechnet 16,56 HKD (bzw. 159 Eurocent) gab es das 48 Einzellteile umfassende Gesamtset (inkl. Versandkosten) zu erwerben -
> mit einem knuffigen Tiger auf der Verpackung , da kann es eigentlich nur gut sein.
> ...



Knaller! .. alter Sparfuchs!

@Martin
offenbar ist sowieso kein Interesse vorhanden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> offenbar ist sowieso kein Interesse vorhanden..



Das liegt wahrscheinlich u.A. daran, dass an den Adventswochenenden immer ziemlich viel los ist. Nagut, kann da nur für mich sprechen...bin aber sicherlich nicht der Einzige, dem das so geht. Vielleicht geht im Januar ja was, ist ja nicht mehr lange hin. Ne Jahresabschlusstour ist dann allerdings etwas blöd


----------



## Martin31008 (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe gerade mal wieder einen SchnÃ¤pper gemacht, ein altes Kettler von 1988-1990 mit kompletter Deore XT 730 Ausstattung fÃ¼r 19,50â¬ in Hannover 

Daumenschalthebel...

Am Rahmen ist der Lack Ã¼bel zugerichtet, anscheinend hat ein Schloss am Sattelrohr geschliffen.

Und dann hat das Teil auch noch den hÃ¶chst seltenen Vorbau den ich schon immer haben wollte. 

Nun kann ich also mal wieder aus 3 FahrrÃ¤dern eins bauen.

Des weiteren hab ich am We eins meiner Bikes von 6 Fach RItzel hinten auf 9Fach Deore Xt umgebaut. Musste nur den Rahmen 5mm aufbiegen, und natÃ¼rlich den Freilauf und die Achse umfummeln. Dann noch das Hinterrad 10mm weiter in die Mitte zentrieren und fertig.

Unglaublich das die aktuellen Teile wirklich noch an 25 Jahre alte RÃ¤der passen.

Wie dem auch sein mag, ich hab jedenfalls meinen Spass damit ungefedert auf einem Oldie den Berg runterzubretzeln


----------



## alli333i (12. Dezember 2011)

Hi leute!

ich muss (bzw soll) mir ein "Cityrad" anschaffen.

da ich verständlicherweise keinen bock auf "realmarträder" habe, habe ich beschlossen mir selbst eins aufzubauen und hoffe jetzt auf eure hilfe! 

ich hatte mir das ganz grob so vorgestellt:

Stahlrahmen (gerne auch steinalt  ) ohne federung; RH für so etwas mehr als 1,90m große Leute -->um die 55-60cm? (also nix dirt/DH sondern schon eher tourer oder CC )
KETTENSCHALTUNG!!! 18gänge aufwärts 
gabel nur dann mit federweg wenns was gutes, passendes und günstiges gibt! sonst starr und stahl

Schutzbleche und beleuchtung müssen auch ran;
idealerweise NAbendynamo (<3)


hat wer ideen? oder vllt passende teilchen rumliegen?

werde die tage bestimmt noch einiges ergänzen, war jetzt erstmal nur das, was mir in 5min so eingefallen ist.

mfg


----------



## Ripgid (12. Dezember 2011)

studentenschlurre fÃ¼r 50â¬ kaufen und die aufmÃ¶beln. kommt im endeffekt gÃ¼nstiger..
Das Geld was du sparst, kannst du in ein standfestes BÃ¼gelschloss investieren, damit du nicht alle 2 monate ersatz besorgen musst.


----------



## alli333i (12. Dezember 2011)

meinste? hmmm.... naj stimmt schon versuchen kost nix


----------



## enemy111 (13. Dezember 2011)

Flohmarkt


----------



## alli333i (13. Dezember 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Flohmarkt




stimmt^^

danke, bin ich garnicht drauf gekommen


----------



## enemy111 (13. Dezember 2011)

kein problem


----------



## instinctless (13. Dezember 2011)

also aufn adventsessen hätte ich schon lust.
als lokation würde ich die restauranz am blaupunkt aussichtsturm vorschlagen. da war ein teil von uns ja schonmal zusammen.
wer generell lust hat meldet sich einfach mal per pn.

ansonsten, schöne weihnachten


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. Dezember 2011)

In anbetracht der Tatsache, das es am Wochenende wieder regnen soll, sieht es mit einer gemeinsahmen Tour wohl eher schlecht aus. Sollten das aber nicht ganz aus den Augen verlieren.
Bei einem "nur Adventsessen" wäre ich raus, insbesondere in angesprochener Ausflugslokalität (ich erinnere nur ungern an das völlig überforderte Personal).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. Dezember 2011)

Es gab Zuwachs 







Und da ich viel zu gerne im Wald unterwegs bin und es langsam echt eng wird im Keller soll das Rennrad, Stevens Izoard Lite aus April 2010 (RahmengrÃ¶Ãe 21,5"=54cm, VB 1000â¬) weichen. Bei Interesse einfach PN an mich.


----------



## oxysept (19. Dezember 2011)

@chicken: Gratulation zum neuen Rad.

Im Anhang sind ein paar Handybilder aus dem Hils (Kammweg - heute Nachmittag).
Bin ich doch noch in diesem Jahr zu meinem "snowride" gekommen .


----------



## gnss (19. Dezember 2011)

Mal das am besten Bagger-gelb an.


----------



## instinctless (20. Dezember 2011)

Frohes Fest ;-)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. Dezember 2011)

Salve! Auch Dir/Euch ein Frohes Fest!

LG, G-K-R


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. Dezember 2011)

Der Baum ist Klasse 
Frohes Fest euch allen!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. Dezember 2011)

instinctless schrieb:


>



 allen eine souveräne Saison 2012


----------



## Ripgid (23. Dezember 2011)

falls jemand von euch Interesse hat:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=453410


----------



## tisch (23. Dezember 2011)

Schöner bikerbaum da oben 
Tja thommes biste ein wenig spät dran ^^ was wird es denn dann für nen tolles bike denn? Fanes?
 ich habe hier auch nachwuchs stehen fehlen nur noch paar teile aber schonmal provisorisch aufgebaut gehabt. Und geht nach vorne wie sonst was.

Frohe weinachten allen 
Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (23. Dezember 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> Schöner bikerbaum da oben
> Tja thommes biste ein wenig spät dran ^^ was wird es denn dann für nen tolles bike denn? Fanes?
> ich habe hier auch nachwuchs stehen fehlen nur noch paar teile aber schonmal provisorisch aufgebaut gehabt. Und geht nach vorne wie sonst was.
> 
> ...



Wünsch ich dir auch Timo, natürlich auch allen Anderen!
Nachdem meine Schulter nach drei Monaten Verletzungspause nicht fit ist, wurde sie gestern beim MRT gecheckt, Schlüsselbein ist angebrochen.
Hatten die Ärzte damals in Goslar nicht festgestellt, habe am 2.1. im neuen Jahr einen Termin beim Chirurgen, somit muss das Kart fahren wohl noch ein wenig warten mein Guter..


----------



## tisch (24. Dezember 2011)

Oha ist schon blöd... Aber wünsche dir dann weiterhin ne schnelle genesung


----------



## oxysept (25. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten, einen guten Rutsch und allezeit gute Fahrt euch allen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten @all und nen guten rutsch.


----------



## trixter78 (25. Dezember 2011)

Von mir auch 'Fröhliche Weihnachten' euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (27. Dezember 2011)

endlich sind die blöden Feiertage rum und es ist wieder Zeit zum Biken...

Besten Dank an denjenigen, der sich die Mühe mit dem neuen Gipfelbuch am Tosmar GK gemacht hat. Um welten besser als diese lose Blattsammlung im Grußbuch der Wanderer!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. Dezember 2011)

Bis zum GK bin ich gestern nicht mehr, aber sagt mal seit wann sieht es denn im Wald schon wieder aus als hätte eine Bombe eingeschlagen? 
An der Sternwarte scheinen schon fleißige Biker am Werk gewesen zu sein und haben aufgeräumt. Aber vom Söhrer Forsthaus nach Diekholzen sowie der Trail am Waldrand Richtung Sportplatz sehen echt böse aus. Teilweise ist kein durchkommen.






Hier kam der Trail mal aus dem Wald...






...und hier ging er weiter.


----------



## Molo (27. Dezember 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Bis zum GK bin ich gestern nicht mehr, aber sagt mal seit wann sieht es denn im Wald schon wieder aus als hätte eine Bombe eingeschlagen?



Die bösen bösen Biker mit Ihren Profil-Stollen-Reifen 
Zu solchen Aktionen fällt mir immer nicht viel ein


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. Dezember 2011)

Man gut, dass man langsam den Wald wieder sieht und nicht mehr vor lauter Bäumen übersieht 
Am Galgenberg werden die Wanderwege jetzt außer dem für 40tonner ausgebaut, zumidest mit einem Weg sind sie schon fertig


----------



## tisch (27. Dezember 2011)

Der spot oben anner sternwarte ist nach ersten überlegungen eh erstmal unter den bäumen begraben für ne längere zeit. (wortwörtlich), dafür ist ein neuer unterer teil schon vorher enstanden. Jenachdem ist dann oben nicht wiederaufbau angesagt sondern neue lines neu bauen. Hätte den vorteil dass sich das bisheriege wieder die natur zurückholen und erholen kann.


----------



## greensen (27. Dezember 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Bis zum GK bin ich gestern nicht mehr, aber sagt mal seit wann sieht es denn im Wald schon wieder aus als hätte eine Bombe eingeschlagen?
> An der Sternwarte scheinen schon fleißige Biker am Werk gewesen zu sein und haben aufgeräumt. Aber vom Söhrer Forsthaus nach Diekholzen sowie der Trail am Waldrand Richtung Sportplatz sehen echt böse aus. Teilweise ist kein durchkommen.
> 
> 
> ...



ja die haubtline is wieder gut fahrbar hab ich viel aufgerümmt wa viel arbeit aber hat gelohnt


----------



## greensen (27. Dezember 2011)

tisch schrieb:


> Der spot oben anner sternwarte ist nach ersten überlegungen eh erstmal unter den bäumen begraben für ne längere zeit. (wortwörtlich), dafür ist ein neuer unterer teil schon vorher enstanden. Jenachdem ist dann oben nicht wiederaufbau angesagt sondern neue lines neu bauen. Hätte den vorteil dass sich das bisheriege wieder die natur zurückholen und erholen kann.



ey ein wiederaufbau is doch nich nötig is ja alles fahrbar biss auf den drop aber ja is echt nice das wa des neue stück unten haben


----------



## Ripgid (27. Dezember 2011)

@Chicken
auffahrt zum GK frei, Kammtrail frei, Flowtrail Diekholzen frei, nur halt der Waldrandtrail im letzten Stück nicht...


----------



## oxysept (28. Dezember 2011)

Im Rettberg zwischen Warzen und Brunkensen beginnt die nächsten Tage eine Durchforstung (Harvester) .
Näheres im AZ-Zeitungsartikel (Anhang).


----------



## trixter78 (28. Dezember 2011)

Oha, mal schauen, wieviel vom Kammtrail danach noch befahrbar ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. Dezember 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Oha, mal schauen, wieviel vom Kammtrail danach noch befahrbar ist


 
Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit alles befahrbar, sogar mit nem Panzer bei Gegenverkehr


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. Dezember 2011)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @Chicken
> auffahrt zum GK frei, Kammtrail frei, Flowtrail Diekholzen frei, nur halt der Waldrandtrail im letzten Stück nicht...



Griesberg fast frei, die groben Äste sind geräumt; ist auch nur ein kurzes Stück vor dem Abzweig ins Maiental


----------



## greensen (31. Dezember 2011)

Allen noch einen Guten Rutsch.
2012 ich komme. ) â¥wird so geil ..,biken biken biken (y)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. Dezember 2011)

Zitat von Ripgid Beitrag anzeigen
@Chicken
auffahrt zum GK frei, Kammtrail frei, Flowtrail Diekholzen frei, nur halt der Waldrandtrail im letzten Stück nicht...



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Griesberg fast frei, die groben Äste sind geräumt; ist auch nur ein kurzes Stück vor dem Abzweig ins Maiental



Salve!
Jeder Berg hat einen Kamm
oxysept&chicken meinten den Alfelder; ripgid den Hildesheimer King of the Trails am Tosmar; pfädchen29 den am Griesberg...

Allen ein Gutes Neues Jahr 2012

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Ripgid (31. Dezember 2011)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Jeder Berg hat einen Kamm
> oxysept&chicken meinten den Alfelder; ripgid den Hildesheimer King of the Trails am Tosmar; *pfädchen29* den am Griesberg...
> 
> ...



oh nein, 2012 alle auf twentiiii-neinern unterwegs? Pfädchen hast du etwa J=0,5*m*R² vergessen?

Guten Rutsch !


----------



## average.stalker (31. Dezember 2011)

kein Witz, ich bin auch kurz davor mir so ein 29er Treckingrad anzuschaffen. ist geil. (und hab ja noch das Nomad)


----------



## pfädchenfinder (31. Dezember 2011)

reine Nostalgie, damals hatten wir ja nix anderes ...

allerdings die Technik, im sause Schritt, ...

das Ding fährt sich als HT so sicher wie das Helius mit 150/130 FW
bergauf sowieso und bergab mit RORO fast wie das N mit Swampthing/Gripper

die RORO würd ich selbst im Sommer nicht auf das N packen,
 beim 29" funktionierts z.Z. bestens  

natürlich fehlt der FW zum entspannten rollern, das Helius für jeden Tag 
das Scott will aktiv rauf und runter gefahren werden
also dauernd  Attacke, auch auf winkligen Pädcken deutlich aktiver drücken.
Hier läßt sich das Teil aber auch hervoragend aus der Kurve beschleunigen  

 2012 



@ ripgid J=0,5*m*R²  remember Lanz Bulldog
peanuts,  wenn man gewohnt ist ein N den Berg rauf zutreten


----------



## average.stalker (31. Dezember 2011)

was hast du für eins? Scott Scale 29er?

ich überleg halt entweder Giant Anthem X 29er oder Speiseeis Epic 29er.
fully muss wohl sein.. du weisst schon... der rücken.... das alter...

geht hardtail echt so gut? ich bin ja skeptisch... oder würdest du mich mal proberollern lassen (falls du nicht gerade XL rahmen hast)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. Dezember 2011)

Salve!
Von Focus gibt es das hier:
VORSICHT! SUCHTGEFAHR!




LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tisch (1. Januar 2012)

Euch allen ein frohes neues.

Ride on, euer timo


----------



## average.stalker (1. Januar 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Von Focus gibt es das hier:
> VORSICHT! SUCHTGEFAHR!
> 
> ...



schick!

aber wie gesagt, blind wuerde ich jetzt nicht zum HT greifen und meinen fully-verwöhnten allerwertesten damit foltern.   muesste echt mal ein 29er-HT probieren

Frohes Neues allen!


----------



## HITOMI (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues Jahr!


----------



## enemy111 (2. Januar 2012)

Falls jemand von euch Interesse an einer weißen Boxxer r2c2´11, Kaufdatum 08/2011, haben sollte, .. PN.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. Januar 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> was hast du für eins? Scott Scale 29er?
> 
> ich überleg halt entweder Giant Anthem X 29er oder Speiseeis Epic 29er.
> fully muss wohl sein.. du weisst schon... der rücken.... das alter...
> ...



falls du das mit Singapur regeltst, kann das die Woche angehen.
Hier gibts HT29 und Prüfparkour

Termin ab 1400 falls mal etwas trockener, so wie jetzt ...   
Feinplanung per PN/Händi


----------



## average.stalker (2. Januar 2012)

bin schon umgezogen und schwups in Hi-Heim angekommenaumen:

muss aber leider schon wieder arbeiten, sprich ist stockenfinster bis ich so gegen 18h zu hause bin... leider....

falls du am WE mal ne halbe stunde irgendwann hast....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. Januar 2012)

deine bedenken wegen Rücken und HT sind schon berechtigt. 
Mit der orginal Alu Stütze (d=34,9mm , dabei will w³ keiner wissen und Ripgid kennt es)
kurz für mich auch zu hart.

Der DT Dämpfer am N läßt sich kpl locken das ist dann fast ein HT.
vor der Reverb bin ich das N mit einer C-Stütze gefahren, 
die hatte deutlich mehr flex mit lock-out.

also hab ich eine 27er C-Stütze verbaut, je dünner desto Flex  und so läßt es sich das Scale auch 3-4h fahren, ähh sportlich durch aus spochtlich ...
auf kölsch: Et is schrecklich, ewwer et jeht ... 

btw die Reverb ist am Scale nicht zwingend für Spass bergab


----------



## enemy111 (3. Januar 2012)

So, nach 3 Monaten Pause werde ich mich morgen mit einem Kumpel aufs Bike setzen und mal gucken, was der Förster am Tosmar alles platt gemacht hat mit seinem Panzer, explizit den Secret Spot.

Guten Rutsch nachträglich


----------



## average.stalker (3. Januar 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> deine bedenken wegen Rücken und HT sind schon berechtigt.
> Mit der orginal Alu Stütze (d=34,9mm , dabei will w³ keiner wissen und Ripgid kennt es)
> kurz für mich auch zu hart.
> 
> ...



hehehe verstehe - und bin gespannt!


----------



## Ripgid (3. Januar 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> deine bedenken wegen Rücken und HT sind schon berechtigt.
> Mit der orginal Alu Stütze (*d=34,9mm* , dabei will w³ keiner wissen und Ripgid kennt es)



für ne sattelstütze?  das ist in der tat ein echter panzer.. bist du sicher, dass du nicht den Sitzrohrdrm gemessen hast? 

hast du es schonmal mit einem Damen-Trekkingrad-gelsattel probiert?


----------



## average.stalker (3. Januar 2012)

sowas kann man sich doch ganz einfach über weihnachten auch anfuettern!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Januar 2012)

d=34,9mm => scott, nur die Schweizer machen so was 
egal weiter 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/30865697"]badse[/ame]


----------



## alli333i (4. Januar 2012)

sorry dass ich offtoppic poste, aber ich brauche mal die hilfe eines jeden, der mir gerne helfen möchte. Ich bin nämlich auf der suche nach einer 100mm Federgabel und brauche dazu so viele meinungen wie möglich. alles weitere hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=559937

wer kein interesse hat sorry uun einfach überlesen  danke!

mfg alli333i


----------



## bauernman (11. Januar 2012)

Heyho leute der bauernman meldet sich mal wieder zurück...nach langer Pause wollte ich mal wieder langsam einsteigen mit CC habt ihr vllt ein paar einfache nette Strecken für mich?? wäre nett wenn einer antworten würde
mfg bauernman


----------



## macmaegges (11. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube in Bad Salzdetfurt (wird das so geschrieben? ) wirst du bestimmt fündig, was CC angeht.

Hab da mal was gelesen von CC Bundesliga blablubb...

sieh mal einer an eine seite zuvor ist sogar ein video davon...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. Januar 2012)

Nach so langer Abstinenz solltest du erstmal vorsichtig auf Waldwegen anfangen und dich wieder an das raue Gelände gewöhnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (11. Januar 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Nach so langer Abstinenz solltest du erstmal vorsichtig auf Waldwegen anfangen und dich wieder an das raue Gelände gewöhnen...


deswegen suche ich  erstmal Aufbau-Strecken hatte ja jetzt ne Pause von fast 6Monaten
mfg bauernman


----------



## average.stalker (12. Januar 2012)

6 Monate nur? das verlernt man nicht, keine sorge, ist wie radfahren 

bin in den letzten 2 Jahren nur sehr wenig gefahren, geht immer noch wie vorher - nur keine pürre in den beinen....  args..


----------



## bauernman (12. Januar 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> 6 Monate nur? das verlernt man nicht, keine sorge, ist wie radfahren
> 
> bin in den letzten 2 Jahren nur sehr wenig gefahren, geht immer noch wie vorher - nur keine pürre in den beinen....  args..


das man das nicht verlernt ist mir klar nur meine kondition lässt zu wünschen übrig vllt kann mir doch noch jemand hier mit anfangsstrecken hlefen??
mfg bauernman


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (12. Januar 2012)

Alter fahr einfach, 40km sind ja nun wirklich nicht die Welt und viel mehr schafft man in Hildesheim sowieso nicht.


----------



## Ripgid (12. Januar 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Alter fahr einfach, 40km sind ja nun wirklich nicht die Welt und viel mehr schafft man in Hildesheim sowieso nicht.



Like!

Aber der Jugend von heute muss man ja alles vorkauen.. Nimm einfach deinen Drahtesel und schau dich im Wald nach brauchbaren Wegen für dich um. Wenn du nicht mehr kannst, drehste halt um. Muss ich dir noch erklären wie das mit dem Atmen funktioniert? Oder war das nen Reflex?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Januar 2012)

inveniam viam aut faciam


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (12. Januar 2012)

Ich bin mehr oder weniger untrainiert und vor allem planlos und spontan vom Wohldenberg über die Bodensteiner Klippen, Bad Harzburg und dann einen technischen Trail hoch auf den Brocken und dann rüber zum Torfhaus gefahren, waren letztendlich über 100km und einige Höhenmeter. Keine Ahnung, wieso man da so'n Aufstand machen muss. 
Zur Not rufste Mutti an und lässt dich abholen...


----------



## bauernman (12. Januar 2012)

okay sorry leute dachte nur ihr hab vllt so nen Streckentipps die Spaß machen für Einsteiger...scheint dem wohl nicht nach zu sein...weiß ich bescheid 
mfg bauernman


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Januar 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo aus Hannover,

bin am Sonntag in HI und wollte dort mal eine Tour starten. Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden. Ist aber eigentlich auch egal. Fahre bei jedem Wetter. 
Kann man sich an eine Gruppe anschließen? Gibt es regelmäßige Treffen?
Ich würde gerne zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr im Bereich Steinbergstraße losfahren.
Alternativ wäre ich auch GPS Daten für den Tosmar interessiert. Vielleicht auch als gemeinsames Ziel mit Trials?
Kann mich dort jemand mit links oder Daten unterstützen?

Bin sonst im Deister unterwegs........

DANKE


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. Januar 2012)

Steinbergstraße ist bestimmt sehr schön, treff ggf gegen 11.00 an der Jugendherberge
a) ist von Steinbergstraße nicht weit; Anstieg über matschfreie Ostauffahrt 
b) wir sind dort selbst auf Betriebstemperatur
c) ich komme über die matschigen Westroute
d) Rest per PN


----------



## average.stalker (13. Januar 2012)

ihr seid mir bestimmt zu schnell, sonst würde ich ja gerne mitkommen....
wohne in der binderstrasse... das sind so 100m von der steinbergstr.... aber ich hab ja nur meinen Trecker (enduro) im moment...


----------



## Ripgid (13. Januar 2012)

Wenn das wetter passt, würde ich mich euch anschließen.. Paar trails fahren am tosma? Diekholzen flowtrail? Oder was hattet ihr geplant?!


----------



## Hitzi (14. Januar 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Steinbergstraße ist bestimmt sehr schön, treff ggf gegen 11.00 an der Jugendherberge
> a) ist von Steinbergstraße nicht weit; Anstieg über matschfreie Ostauffahrt
> b) wir sind dort selbst auf Betriebstemperatur
> c) ich komme über die matschigen Westroute
> d) Rest per PN



Du hast auch ne pn.
 Zur Not fahre ich mich auch kurz ein. Zum Tosmar würde ich auch sehr gerne fahren


----------



## average.stalker (14. Januar 2012)

keine PN 

welches ist den der deister flowtrail ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (14. Januar 2012)

auch und noch was ganz anderes....

ich ueberlege ja wirklich wegen neuem rad (ob nun 29er oder 26er) sei mal ganz dahin gestellt.
und eigentlich würde ich das ja auch gerne in Hi-Heim kaufen. support your local Dealer und so weiter.... die frage ist nur: bei wem? Emmel kein kein Spezi mehr. Dynamo hat Cube, was ich nicht will und ohnehin kaum welche im Laden (okay, ist winter...) und Simplon, was schick, aber auch sehr sehr teuer ist.... ich dachte immer Mispagel hätte Giant, was mein Favorit gewesen wäre, aber da hab ich keine im Fenster gesehen...

was tun??


----------



## Ripgid (14. Januar 2012)

Die Frage ist, wie weit du das "local dealer" auslegst.. wenns bis alfeld/lübbrechtsen reicht, könntest du dort evtl. bei nicolai fündig werden? 



average.stalker schrieb:


> auch und noch was ganz anderes....
> 
> ich ueberlege ja wirklich wegen neuem rad (ob nun 29er oder 26er) sei mal ganz dahin gestellt.
> und eigentlich würde ich das ja auch gerne in Hi-Heim kaufen. support your local Dealer und so weiter.... die frage ist nur: bei wem? Emmel kein kein Spezi mehr. Dynamo hat Cube, was ich nicht will und ohnehin kaum welche im Laden (okay, ist winter...) und Simplon, was schick, aber auch sehr sehr teuer ist.... ich dachte immer Mispagel hätte Giant, was mein Favorit gewesen wäre, aber da hab ich keine im Fenster gesehen...
> ...


----------



## enemy111 (14. Januar 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> auch und noch was ganz anderes....
> 
> ich ueberlege ja wirklich wegen neuem rad (ob nun 29er oder 26er) sei mal ganz dahin gestellt.
> und eigentlich würde ich das ja auch gerne in Hi-Heim kaufen. support your local Dealer und so weiter.... die frage ist nur: bei wem? Emmel kein kein Spezi mehr. Dynamo hat Cube, was ich nicht will und ohnehin kaum welche im Laden (okay, ist winter...) und Simplon, was schick, aber auch sehr sehr teuer ist.... ich dachte immer Mispagel hätte Giant, was mein Favorit gewesen wäre, aber da hab ich keine im Fenster gesehen...
> ...




Emmel hat meiner Meinung nach den schlechtesten Support, den ich je gesehen habe..
Support sollte auf Gegenseitigkeit beruhen, da bist du bei Emmel an der falschen Adresse, es sei denn du kaufst ein Omarad.

Support your local dealer? Versuch es doch einmal in Hannover! Da gibt es einige sehr kompetente Bikeshops mit großer Auswahl. Ich bevorzuge ATB Sport in Hannover, Marienstraße.
Gruß


----------



## average.stalker (14. Januar 2012)

bei ATB hat meine bessere Hälfte auch ihr Lapierre gekauft, Hameln Bunny Hop und Fun Corner fallen mir noch mit guter Auswahl ein. ist halt schade, das es in H-Heim nix wirkliches gibt.

aus Lübbrechtsen hätte ich vor 4 Jahre schon fast gekauft, ich komme ursprünglich aus Rott, das ist der Nachbarort 
ist dann aber doch eins auf Kalifornien geworden und fürs Zweitrad will ich einfach kein -N- Budget frei machen...


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. Januar 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ...
> und eigentlich würde ich das ja auch gerne in Hi-Heim kaufen. support your local Dealer und so weiter.... die frage ist nur: bei wem? Emmel kein kein Spezi mehr. Dynamo hat Cube, was ich nicht will und ohnehin kaum welche im Laden (okay, ist winter...) und Simplon, was schick, aber auch sehr sehr teuer ist.... ich dachte immer Mispagel hätte Giant, was mein Favorit gewesen wäre, aber da hab ich keine im Fenster gesehen...
> 
> was tun??


Salve!
Support your local dealer finde ich auch gut
War gestern noch beim Christian Emmel und habe mir einen Hammeraufbau (Specialized S-Works Enduro Carbon mit tune, ZTR crest, magura MT8 um die 10kg) angeschaut!  ERGO: Emmel ist/hat ein Spezi Auch für Dich

Mich supported (Focus) er super klasse, wie auch die Werkstatt von dynamo und von Mispagel höre ich auch nur Gutes...Die Auswahl ist allerdings nicht so breit aber alles ist bestellbar!
Ride on, cul...
G


----------



## average.stalker (14. Januar 2012)

hat den mispagel noch Giant bzw kann das bestellen?

so ein enduro s-works ist nicht meine Preisklasse hehehe...
ein camber oder vll sogar nen epic in nicht high-end Ausstattung wären es schon eher...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. Januar 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Wenn das wetter passt, würde ich mich euch anschließen.. Paar trails fahren am tosma? Diekholzen flowtrail? Oder was hattet ihr geplant?!



Für die Klassiker:
 Tosmar Kammtrail, AT-Diekholzen und R-Weg (Diekholzen flowtrail),
falls wir beide den Trail meinen, wo du mir letztens den Vorritt gelassen hattest 
braucht es schon +/- 3h 


average du kannst Hitzi den Weg zum Spochtplatz Neuhof zeigen  ist dann besser als JH 

Wir sehen uns am Treffpunkt tief in die Augen und fahren dann ...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. Januar 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> hat den mispagel noch Giant bzw kann das bestellen?
> 
> so ein enduro s-works ist nicht meine Preisklasse hehehe...
> ein camber oder vll sogar nen epic in nicht high-end Ausstattung wären es schon eher...



wenn selters reicht bietet der Bike markt oder 29er grade im Winter auch mal einen Schnapper


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (14. Januar 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wir sehen uns am Treffpunkt tief in die Augen und fahren dann ...



Salve!

Also Sonntag elfhundert Ecke Sportplatz Neuhof/Boschstrasse

Mit Black Beauty oder PlasteundElaste?
Ich komme mit einem rotwild, versprochen
LG, G


----------



## Ripgid (14. Januar 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> R-Weg (Diekholzen flowtrail),
> falls wir beide den Trail meinen, wo du mir letztens den Vorritt gelassen hattest
> braucht es schon +/- 3h



genau, den meine ich.. Flowtrail trifft es meiner meinung nach besser, obwohl das ding ja zum Rennstieg gehört (!?)..

werde gleich mal losreiten und die trails abchecken. Gutes Wetter ist bereits bestellt. Dann sehen wir uns morgen um 11 am Sportplatz Neuhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (14. Januar 2012)

ich sag spaeter ncoh mal bescheid, obs wirklich klappt bei mir
treffen wäre also wo? Neuhof?


und ja, Selters reicht, kanns ja später noch ein bisschen mit Fruchtsaft aufwüschen


----------



## average.stalker (14. Januar 2012)

huch, ich hätte wohl mal aktualisieren müssen...


----------



## Hitzi (14. Januar 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Also Sonntag elfhundert Ecke Sportplatz Neuhof/Boschstrasse
> 
> LG, G



Das ist oberhalb Neuhoff?

Da werde ich auftauchen


----------



## Hitzi (14. Januar 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> keine PN
> 
> welches ist den der deister flowtrail ?



Es gibt ja diverse Trails im Deister...... flowig sind einige.....

aber der als sehr flowig beschriebene und bekannteste dürfte Barbie Grab sein.


----------



## average.stalker (14. Januar 2012)

ich meinte auch den angemerkten diekholzen flowtrail..  hehehe.. vertippt


----------



## average.stalker (14. Januar 2012)

ich bin raus für morgen... euch viel spass...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. Januar 2012)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Emmel hat meiner Meinung nach den schlechtesten Support, den ich je gesehen habe..
> Support sollte auf Gegenseitigkeit beruhen, da bist du bei Emmel an der falschen Adresse, es sei denn du kaufst ein Omarad.
> 
> Support your local dealer? Versuch es doch einmal in Hannover! Da gibt es einige sehr kompetente Bikeshops mit großer Auswahl. Ich bevorzuge ATB Sport in Hannover, Marienstraße.
> Gruß


 
Local dealer hin oder her, da hat denke ich jeder seine Lieblinge. 
Ich persönlich würde jedem von ATB abraten. Nachdem die Kröten  für die Bikes gewandert waren, war es mit Service und Freundlichkeit vorbei. Kompetenz würde ich den Jungs inzwischen übrigens auch absprechen; verarschen kann ich mich alleine, dafür brauche ich die nicht.
So lange es gute Qualität für wenig Geld im Bikemark gibt kommt mir kein neues Bike mehr ins Haus. Durch den finanziellen Mehraufwand beim Händler hatte ich bisher keinerlei Vorteile.


----------



## Boehsewicht (15. Januar 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> hat den mispagel noch Giant bzw kann das bestellen?



GIANT bekommst du beim Fahrradhaus Dammann in der Dammstraße. Das Geschäft ist zwischen Innerste und Eselsgraben.

Focus und KTM gibt es in Asel bei Zweirad und Service Kracke (http://kracke.adfc-hildesheim.de/). Die haben meiner Meinung nach den besten Service hier im Bereich HI. Helfen immer wo sie es können, auch kurzfristig. Und wenn ich mal spezial Werkzeuge benötige, fahre ich dort hin und kann dann in deren Werkstatt die Arbeiten erledigen.


----------



## average.stalker (15. Januar 2012)

aber Damman hat doch gar keine MTB´s, oder? ich dachte, die haben nur city, touren und crossräder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (15. Januar 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> aber Damman hat doch gar keine MTB´s, oder? ich dachte, die haben nur city, touren und crossräder....



doch haben sie (oder hatten).

Die sind allerdings nicht einmal fähig, eine hydraulische Scheibenbremse vernünftig zu entlüften..


----------



## average.stalker (15. Januar 2012)

oh oh... naja, das kann ich selber.... anyway. ich schau mich mal um.. vll tut ein guter gebrauchter ja auch...


----------



## oxysept (15. Januar 2012)

Habe das gute Wetter genutzt und die Duinger-Seen besucht.
Noch recht feucht und matschig in der Gegend dort. 

Handybilder im Anhang:
1. Blick von Waldrand-Reuberg zu den 7-Bergen (schauen oben aus dem Nebel raus)
2. Sandgrube bei den Duinger Seen
3. Überlauf Weinbergersee (Saale) --> im Anschluss waren die Schuhe schon sauber
4. Weinbergersee
5. Bruchsee vom Bootsverleih aus

Schien in Hildesheim eigentlich die Sonne?
Alfeld war wohl heute den ganzen Tag über im Nebel verborgen (?).


----------



## Hitzi (15. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Runde heute.
Zum Schluss hatte ich 40 km und 1060 Hm drauf.
Habe nach dem Tosmar noch einmal den Aussichtsturm mitgenommen 









Ich fand es ja zu kühl für Teddyfell aber das scheint Geschmackssache zu sein 













Bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## Ripgid (15. Januar 2012)

@hitzi
nur die harten kommen in den Garten  solange kein schnee liegt, fahr' ich mit Fell!

War eine schöne Tour heute, gerne wieder!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. Januar 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Runde heute.
> Zum Schluss hatte ich 40 km und 1060 Hm drauf.
> Habe nach dem Tosmar noch einmal den Aussichtsturm mitgenommen


Salve! Super gerne! 
Du hast ja noch richtig aufgedreht
Sorry dass Du die letzten trails alleine fahren musstest, aber die Zeit wurde knapp! Egal, bis zur nächsten Tour


Hitzi schrieb:


> Bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balu74 (15. Januar 2012)

Heute nur Radweg
Radweg zur Kunst von HARBARNSEN nach Bad Gandersheim und zurück
waren ca 30 KM
@oxysept Wo bist du den los an dem See???
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## oxysept (16. Januar 2012)

balu74 schrieb:


> @oxysept Wo bist du den los an dem See???



Bin in Warzen losgefahren.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. Januar 2012)

schön das du trotz 



Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve! Super gerne!
> Du hast ja noch richtig aufgedreht
> Sorry dass Du die letzten trails alleine fahren musstest, aber die Zeit wurde knapp! Egal, bis zur nächsten Tour



dann mutig in der Fremde:
 Habe nach dem Tosmar noch einmal den Aussichtsturm mitgenommen
und solchen Bärchen
Ich fand es ja zu kühl für Teddyfell aber das scheint Geschmackssache zu sein

wieder wohlbehalten angekommen bist


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. Januar 2012)

Teddyfell...*bibber*
War erst etwas später unterwegs und wieder einen nicht mehr fahrbaren Trail erwischt. Dieses Mal von Bosch in Richtung Kupferschmiede. Am Waldrand liegt alles quer.


----------



## Hitzi (16. Januar 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> schön das du trotz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Angekommen bin ich bisher immer 

Mir habe die diversen Trail rauf und runter sehr gut gefallen.... 

Und mittlerweile habe ich festgetellt, dass man überall im Norden herzlich willkommen ist bei den Locals....... das finde ich total Super!

Es herrscht immer eine entspannte Atmosphäre.....

Und falls ihr mal Luftveränderung braucht, seid ihr im Deister herzlich eingeladen.
Trotz der relativen Nähe der Wälder etwas ganz anderes


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. Januar 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> ....und wieder einen nicht mehr fahrbaren Trail erwischt. Dieses Mal von Bosch in Richtung Kupferschmiede. Am Waldrand liegt alles quer.


Salve!
Ja, schade, dass ist der Kloster-Trail: da liegt alles quer:-( Hoffentlich nicht lange, ist schliesslich meine Hausstrecke, die muss ab März idealerweise wieder frei sein
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. Januar 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Angekommen bin ich bisher immer
> 
> Mir habe die diversen Trail rauf und runter sehr gut gefallen....


 Sehr gut


Hitzi schrieb:


> Und mittlerweile habe ich festgetellt, dass man überall im Norden herzlich willkommen ist bei den Locals....... das finde ich total Super! Es herrscht immer eine entspannte Atmosphäre.....


Korrekt, das gefällt mir auch MTBler halt



Hitzi schrieb:


> Und falls ihr mal Luftveränderung braucht, seid ihr im Deister herzlich eingeladen.
> Trotz der relativen Nähe der Wälder etwas ganz anderes


Gerne, das machen wir

LG, Günther


----------



## schappi (16. Januar 2012)




----------



## Ripgid (16. Januar 2012)

@GKR
Mit großen rädern rollt sichs besser über hindernisse, hab ich gehört 

Lechstedttrail und waldrandtrail diekholzen sehen leider nicht besser aus.. Wenn die den scheiss nicht bald wegräumen, sind da demnächst überall kleine kicker ;-)


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Januar 2012)

yepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (19. Januar 2012)

Kann mir jemand hier im Thread sagen, ob der Kammtrail von Ottbergen nach Wöhle frei ist? Oder hat die Forstwirtschaft dort ebenfalls gewütet?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. Januar 2012)

gute Idee, mal wieder in den Osten, 
da es heute Nachmittag trocken bleiben soll, würd ich so um 1400 ab Tonkuhle mitfahren.


----------



## waldhase (20. Januar 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> war die Meldung von Radio Eriwan


----------



## Marc1111 (20. Januar 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> yepp


 
Waldorf und Statler.


----------



## average.stalker (20. Januar 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> war die Meldung von Radio Eriwan



der totale weltuntergang vorhin...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Januar 2012)

da trage ich im Tosmar-Buch: Sonne + 5cm  gut für Snowride ein
Blick nach rechts, kein Innersttal schwarze Wand 
runter nach DH Schnee von rechts, Sicht gegen 0 und nass und kalt und hintern Ofen wollen.


----------



## Ripgid (25. Januar 2012)

Ein Bekannter von mir verkauft sein Torque, falls jemand Interesse hat:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/466151/cat/42


----------



## rODAHn (26. Januar 2012)

Hat eventuelle jemand Interesse an einem Focus Raven Pro (2009) ?





Frame 	SSPS Carbon Frame 
Gabel 	Rockshox SID Race 100mm of travel 
Felgen DT Swiss X1800, Disc, QR 
Vorerradnabe 	DT Swiss X1800, Disc, QR 
Hinterradnabe 	DT Swiss X1800, Disc, QR 
Reifen Continental X-King   
Cassette 	Shimano Deore XT CS-M770 9 speed, 11-34 
Kurbel 	Shimano Deore XT FC-M770 44/32/22 
Schalthebel 	SRAM X.0 trigger 
Schaltwerk 	SRAM X.0 
Umwerfer 	Shimano Deore XT 
Kette 	Shimano CN-HG73 
Bremse 	Avid Elixir R, hydraulic disc brake 
Vorbau 	FSA OS150C 90mm, 31.8/28.6mm 
Lenker 	FSA Flatbar OS180 31.8/22.2mm 
Sattel 	Fizik Tundra 
Sattelstütze 	Concept EX 
Bar Ends 	Concept Extreme

Die Rahmengröße ist: L

Das MTB wurde nur 2 - 3 x auf Forstwegen gefahren.
(Ist also fast neu)

Der Prei beträgt 850 VB

Bei Interesse bitte per PM an mich.


----------



## waldhase (29. Januar 2012)

Wieviel Schnee liegt auf dem Tosmar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (29. Januar 2012)

würde ich auch gerne wissen! bitte infos.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. Januar 2012)

Salve!
Schnee??
Häh??




Soviel auf jeden Fall nicht
Also quasi nix Schnee
LG, G-K-R


----------



## average.stalker (29. Januar 2012)

wir waren nur Galgenberg hoch... leicht abgepuderter Boden. mehr nicht...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. Januar 2012)

Auf dem Tosmar auch nur leichte Puderschicht, allerdings sehen die Bäume total schööön aus!


----------



## average.stalker (29. Januar 2012)

jep....
brauch ne ne neue sportbrille. der lechte Schneefall drueckte übel durch meine normale alltagsbrille und tat in den Augen weh. die ist da halt auch nicht für gemacht...

guenther: Bild ausm 29er - thread?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. Januar 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> jep....
> brauch ne ne neue sportbrille. der lechte Schneefall drueckte übel durch meine normale alltagsbrille und tat in den Augen weh. die ist da halt auch nicht für gemacht...
> 
> guenther: Bild ausm 29er - thread?


Jep!
Werde noch zum 29er-Experten

Schöne bikes dort....

LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (29. Januar 2012)

ich bin ja auch infiziert und kurz vor einer Entscheidung Richtung epic 29er hehehe


----------



## emvi (29. Januar 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand hier im Thread sagen, ob der Kammtrail von Ottbergen nach Wöhle frei ist? Oder hat die Forstwirtschaft dort ebenfalls gewütet?



der forstwirt hat auf den letzten 5 metern gewütet, haben wir vorgestern aber fahrbar gemacht. rest ist frei..


----------



## enemy111 (30. Januar 2012)

bei dem anblick des bildes habe ich mich gerade schon ein wenig erschrocken..


----------



## oxysept (2. Februar 2012)

Da das Wetter momentan perfekt ist (sonnig, trocken, kaum Wind), bietet es sich an am Sonntag mal wieder eine kleine Tour zu machen. 
Trails gibt es hier westlich von Alfeld (Reuberg, Hils, Külf etc.) ausreichend; mein Angebot aus dem Dezember eine kleine traillastige Runde zusammenzustellen besteht noch.

Draußen ist es nicht so kalt wie der Blick aufs Thermometer vermuten lässt. In der Sonne ist es richtig "warm" . 
Selbst Reparaturarbeiten sind problemlos durchführbar.


----------



## raha (2. Februar 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand hier im Thread sagen, ob der Kammtrail von Ottbergen nach Wöhle frei ist? Oder hat die Forstwirtschaft dort ebenfalls gewütet?



ist frei


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. Februar 2012)

Würde das Angebot glatt annehmen, bin aber am Sonntag zum Langlaufen im Harz. Wünsche aber viel Spass und warme Finger!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. Februar 2012)

Langloopers moeten lang loopen.
Die Kraft sei mit dir!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Februar 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Langloopers moeten lang loopen.
> Die Kraft sei mit dir!



Salve!
Wie sollen wir das denn deuten
Ja nee, is klar,
so is dat jemeint:





und nicht so:





@huhnchen Schalt den TURBO ein

LG, G-Winterschlaf-Halter


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. Februar 2012)

Reitet morgen nachmittag noch einer den Besen? 
FB AT Tosmar oder BB (?) jetzt bitte deuten


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Februar 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Reitet morgen nachmittag noch einer den Besen?
> FB AT Tosmar oder BB (?)



Obacht!
Carbon bricht bei -30 Grad
Und Getriebeöl will vorgeheizt werden:






G-W-H


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Februar 2012)

Badse Berg


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Februar 2012)

Baxmann Baum


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. Februar 2012)

ne harter Boden und HT geht ja nun nich, 
Öl ist bereits gegen Glycol mit HP Additiven getauscht 

Blröckliger Blick


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Februar 2012)

Mal schauen ob es morgen für ein bröckeligen Blick reicht

Wer heizt die Tonne vor 

Melde Mich!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. Februar 2012)

"Wer heizt die Tonne vor" 
 Ich bring Dir meinen Swampthing für Schlauchfahrer mit, der sorgt für ordentlich Wärme in den Beinen


----------



## waldhase (3. Februar 2012)

Mensch heute ist es ja doppelt so warm wie gestern.


----------



## average.stalker (4. Februar 2012)

super Wetter heute.
nur ne kurze runde zum einfahren vom neuen Spielzeug>





mit der Aussicht>





aber leider ist der wer zur Børde mit Holz zugeknallt, nervig>


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. Februar 2012)

Salve!
Kompliment
Schickes bike, bin schon auf Dein ausführliches feedback
Schätze Dich glücklich; das bike soll ja für 2012 ausverkauft, also nicht mehr bestellbar sein...
Und am Galgenberg haben wir uns nur um 24 Std. verpasst

LG, G-K-R


----------



## average.stalker (4. Februar 2012)

ist a bisserl übergewichtig, aber aber dennoch echt fix unterwegs bergauf.
bin echt überzeugt vom spezialized Fahrwerk.

hatte ja auch ein epic im Auge. das camber ist etwas verspielter und weniger race lästig, interessanterweise merkt man null den manchmal wohl bei 29er vorhandenen trägen Effekt beim lenken. und es rollt und rollt, ist aber problemlos in kurven zu drücken. schön...

hab noch ein Rotwild 29er mit 120mm gefahren heute morgen. superschickes bike. aber auch stelziger und nicht so handlich... hm...

hab das camber von Bunny hop aus Hameln, haben die binnen 4 tagen bestellt.
aber einige von dem modellen sind wohl in der tag weg....

tosmar eigentlich besser befahrbar als Galgenberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (4. Februar 2012)

oh mann, was ist denn da schon wieder am galgenberg los? jeden winter das gleiche.. vor dem schnee die schei.se ummähen und dann bis mai-juni liegen lassen 

wir haben heute den Rose WSV-Lagerverkauf in Bocholt gestürmt, und paar schöne schnäppchen gemacht.

Die haben auch ganz brauchbare Bikes dort:


----------



## average.stalker (5. Februar 2012)

schön schlicht. 
 was neues geben ?

die bäume lagen auf den letzten metern, bevor es zur börde runtergeht. wenn die die da rausrücken, werden die alles umpflügen. nervt ..


----------



## schappi (5. Februar 2012)

*Hallo Leute;
es ist jetzt soweit:
Der Aufnahmeantrag steht zum Download auf der HP bereithttp://www.deisterfreun.de/uploads/media/deisterfreun.de_aufnahmeantrag.pdf*
Bitte treten schnell ein, damit wir genügend Beiträge haben umd Mit dem Projekt "Legale Freeridestrecken" im Deister beginnen zu können.

*Für alle, die bei dem Wort "Verein" Pickel auf dem Rücken bekommen, aber die Sache legaler Freeride unterstützen wollen besteht die Möglichkeit eine Spende auf das Vereinskonto zu überweisen
Deisterfreun.de e.V.
Sparkasse Hannover
 BLZ 250 501 80
 KTO 910107254*


----------



## Ripgid (5. Februar 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> schön schlicht.
> was neues geben ?
> 
> die bäume lagen auf den letzten metern, bevor es zur börde runtergeht. wenn die die da rausrücken, werden die alles umpflügen. nervt ..



nein, kumpel hatte sich für das bike interessiert. Mein neues sollte gerade beim pulvern sein..


----------



## average.stalker (5. Februar 2012)

neue Farbe für altes bike? hab ich auch mal gemacht. ist nett


----------



## Ripgid (5. Februar 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> neue Farbe für altes bike? hab ich auch mal gemacht. ist nett



nein, eher neues jahr neues bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (5. Februar 2012)

Wer hat denn vor mir seine Spuren auf den Wegen vom Raabeturm zum Tanzbergweg, von dort zum Langen Weg und dann weiter zum Glasebachteich hinterlassen?
[Ich finde es übrigens nicht sehr nett, dass der zweite Weg durch eine gefällte Buche auf einer Strecke von gut 30-40m nicht mehr existiert, zerstört den ganzen Fahrfluss .]

@Ripgid: Fanes Enduro? 

Handyshot im Angang ist vom Hilskamm (Feuerschneise) mit Blick Richtung Duingen.


----------



## average.stalker (5. Februar 2012)

schöner Ausblick!

hast du ja ne große Runde hingelegt...


----------



## Ripgid (5. Februar 2012)

@Mirko 
Genau


----------



## oxysept (5. Februar 2012)

War nur eine kurze Runde (unter 30km). 
Bin gleich am Anfang im Reuberg gestürzt und habe dabei meine Brille verloren (allerdings erst später bemerkt). 
Hatte deshalb etwas Angst diese auf dem Rückweg nicht mehr an der Unglücksstelle wiederzufinden.
Zum Glück lag die Brille 2h später noch auf dem Trail .


----------



## average.stalker (5. Februar 2012)

dachte du kommst als Alfeld und war daher der Annahme, das wäre ne lange runde gewesen 

puh, brille verlieren ist mal kein spass. gut, dass die da noch lag.
unbeschaedigt?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. Februar 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> Wer hat denn vor mir seine Spuren auf den Wegen vom Raabeturm zum Tanzbergweg, von dort zum Langen Weg und dann weiter zum Glasebachteich hinterlassen?
> [Ich finde es übrigens nicht sehr nett, dass der zweite Weg durch eine gefällte Buche auf einer Strecke von gut 30-40m nicht mehr existiert, zerstört den ganzen Fahrfluss .]



wird Zeit, das einer von uns beim Landesforst einsteigt und dort die Arbeitsanweisungen für die Kettensägenjungs anpasst.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. Februar 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ..wohl bei 29er vorhandenen trägen Effekt beim lenken. und es rollt und rollt, ist aber problemlos in kurven zu drücken. schön...



und hat sich schon nach Wechsl zwischen 29er/26er das Gefühl breitgemacht 29er ist für Erwachsene?


----------



## average.stalker (6. Februar 2012)

wie meinst du?
ich will gar kein us vs them anfangen. ist halt ein bike zu allererst mal.
und es fährt sich gut. oh und es hat zufällig größere Räder. hehehe.

ich hab noch scott und Rotwild gefahren, und beide waren etwas störrisch beim lenken, so dass ich schon fast wieder zurück gerudert wäre auf 26 zoll.
das epic war gut, aber das Camper ist einfach ein spassbike.
ich bin auch nur 178cm, also nicht so riesig, finde aber es passt super.

und ich war trotz der knapp über 13kg gefühlt echt fix unterwegs.
naja, das ist vermutlich relativ.

aber egal welche laufradgröße das jetzt hat. ist echt ein spassbike


----------



## oxysept (6. Februar 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> dachte du kommst als Alfeld und war daher der Annahme, das wäre ne lange runde gewesen
> 
> puh, brille verlieren ist mal kein spass. gut, dass die da noch lag.
> unbeschaedigt?



Die Brille hat's überlebt - bin ja zum Glück nicht aufs Gesicht geflogen. 
Komme nicht direkt aus Alfeld; wohne zwischen Brunkensen und Gerzen .
Der Raabeturm ist somit nicht allzu weit weg und als höhster Punkt in der Gegend (knapp unter 500m ü. NN) oft ein lohnendes Ziel.

@pfädchenfinder: Das die Buche direkt auf dem Trail liegt ägert einen zwar als Mountainbiker, als Förster würde ich es aber nicht anders machen. 
Ringsherum steht Naturverjüngung und die soll schließlich nicht zerstört/beschädigt werden. Da bleibt nur die Option mit dem Weg.


----------



## average.stalker (6. Februar 2012)

zwischen brunkensen und gerzen liegt noch was dazwischen? also Warzen?
ich bin ein neugieriger hahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JesKacz (7. Februar 2012)

Ich bin heute am Tosmar unterwegs, noch wer dabei?


----------



## JesKacz (8. Februar 2012)

Der Tosmar kann nun befahren qwerden, ich habe gestern eine schöne Loipe gelegt. Breite 2,25...


----------



## rODAHn (8. Februar 2012)

Du fährst doch aber 2,1


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. Februar 2012)

Bei den Temperaturen sinkt schon in der Anfahrt zum Tosmar der Luftdruck im Reifen und er wird damit breiter


----------



## JesKacz (9. Februar 2012)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Du fährst doch aber 2,1


 

Gar nicht wahr, ich fahre hinten keinen Nobby mehr...


----------



## oxysept (12. Februar 2012)

Welche Ortschaft ist auf dem Foto im Anhang zu sehen???

P.S.: Ich fahre hinten auch keinen Nobby ... vorne aber auch nicht.


----------



## fabian-ti4400 (12. Februar 2012)

hallo ich wollte mich hier bei euch mal vorstellen, ich bin der fabian  und hab mir dieses jahr ein cube ams 130 race gekauft , und wollte damit endlich mal oft und aktiv fahren, hab in dem forum hier schon sehr viele infos gesammelt, dafür schonmal ein großes danke, jetzt suche ich hier gleichgesinnte die viele interessante trails kennen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. Februar 2012)

Marienrode Waldrand ist fahrbar, im unteren Teil etwas variiert, in der Mitte eine flache Rampe; ausbaufähig, wenn den liegen gebliebenen faulen Stamm keiner verheizen will; Anfang müßte noch etwas mehr geräumt werden


----------



## Martin31008 (15. Februar 2012)

Was soll das sein auf dem Bild? Kein Papierfabrikschornstein zu sehen, einige Industriehallen, unbebaute Berge, kein Ahnung. die Bildqualität ist zu Mies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (16. Februar 2012)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Was soll das sein auf dem Bild? Kein Papierfabrikschornstein zu sehen, einige Industriehallen, unbebaute Berge, kein Ahnung. die Bildqualität ist zu Mies.



In den Anhang passen nun mal nicht mehr als 60 KB bei jpg's (außerdem ist es ein Handyfoto [bzw. 3] und es sollte nicht zu einfach werden).
Vielleicht hilft der neue Anhang weiter (selbes Foto, bessere Qualität).
Tipp: Die Ortschaft liegt außerhalb des LK-Hildesheim; genau an dessen Grenze.

@Fabian: Herzlich willkommen!
Bei deiner Trailsuche rund um Hildesheim kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. 
Sollte es dich aber mal in die Alfelder Ecke verschlagen, kann ich dir hier gerne ein paar Trails zeigen.


----------



## trixter78 (16. Februar 2012)

Mein Tipp: Delligsen, aus Richtung Delligser Steinbruch fotografiert!?


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Februar 2012)

da könnteste mit recht haben


----------



## oxysept (17. Februar 2012)

War wohl doch etwas einfach.
Ich hätte Ahe, Mittal oder Weddehagen als Foto nehmen sollen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Februar 2012)

Nach Trailkontrolle mit GKR alles  fahrbar, tiefes Geläuf, jeder Meter zählt doppelt
und Grieberg/Maiental nicht mehr vergletschert


----------



## Ripgid (19. Februar 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Nach Trailkontrolle mit GKR alles  fahrbar, tiefes Geläuf, jeder Meter zählt doppelt
> und Grieberg/Maiental nicht mehr vergletschert



besten Dank! wir werden's Dienstag antesten. Galgen-/Knebelberg ist recht schlammig momentan..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. Februar 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Nach Trailkontrolle mit GKR alles  fahrbar, tiefes Geläuf, jeder Meter zählt doppelt
> und Grieberg/Maiental nicht mehr vergletschert


Salve!
Huhu zurück...
Wo ist das ganze Eis geblieben? Egal, weg ist weg, wie auch das Kleinholz dass ich heute vom Klostertrail räumte! THX für Deine Großholz-Räumung gestern
LG, G-K-R


----------



## oxysept (20. Februar 2012)

Mir war's gestern danach den Gerzerschlag und den Schlehberg zu besuchen (ohne Rad).


----------



## Martin31008 (20. Februar 2012)

Tolles Schild. Dürfen die das?

Ich werd dieses Jahr auf jedenfalls Rennstieg/Himmelberg/Tafelberg fahren


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. Februar 2012)

Privates Schild, rechtlicher Verweis fehlt (Amtsanmaßung). Hier nwaldlg insbesondere fehlt: Einschränkungen zu §23 ff
ggf hilft immer: mit den "Beleidigten" reden


----------



## Martin31008 (21. Februar 2012)

Hui das Gesetz ist ja mal interessant.

Ich bin selber schon einige male Quer übern Acker gefahren, weil es einfach nicht weiter ging.

Und quer durch den Wald scheint ja auch verboten zu sein, genauso wie das Anlegen von Singletrails.

Die Bezeichnung Waldweg ist ja auch etwas irreführend. Ich denke mal die meisten Singletrails sind aus Wildwechselpfaden entstanden, dürften also eigentlich auch nicht befahren werden.

Tät mich ja mal interessieren, ab wann sich eine typische Singletrailspur ausbildet.

20x 50x die selbe Strecke fahren?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Februar 2012)

20-50x stimmt, also 1-3x /Woche 

die im Deister haben deutlich mehr Probleme und leidvolle erfahrungen 

guckstdu und am Vereinswesen wird die Welt genesen  s.u.



schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute;
> es ist jetzt soweit:
> Der Aufnahmeantrag steht zum Download auf der HP bereithttp://www.deisterfreun.de/uploads/media/deisterfreun.de_aufnahmeantrag.pdf[/U][/B]
> Bitte treten schnell ein, damit wir genügend Beiträge haben umd Mit dem Projekt "Legale Freeridestrecken" im Deister beginnen zu können...



ewiges Problem, ganz Hannover will kleinen Wald nutzen und dann alle gleichzeitig, gibt halt Probleme.


----------



## MasterAss (22. Februar 2012)

Naja, klein ist der Deister eigentlich nicht, aber die Anzahl der Menschen die den Wald am Wochenende nutzen wollen ist schon immens.

Sonntags kannste eigentlich nicht entspannt biken, da düse ich entweder in den Harz oder zu euch in meine alte Heimat.


----------



## MasterAss (22. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Februar 2012)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Naja, klein ist der Deister eigentlich nicht, aber die Anzahl der Menschen die den Wald am Wochenende nutzen wollen ist schon immens.
> 
> Sonntags kannste eigentlich nicht entspannt biken, da düse ich entweder in den Harz oder zu euch in meine alte Heimat.


 
Da hat er Recht unser Neuzugang 
Die Uni Hannover hat im Rahmen von 2 Semesterarbeiten ca. 1.000 MTB Fahrer je WE gezählt (2 Tage / 6 Zählstationen).
Abzüglich Mehrfachnennungen etc. halte ich aber  400-600 für realistisch.
Leider führt das auch dazu, dass man(n) an den besten Trails teilweise anstehen muss um fahren zu können. 

Zum Thema wann ist ein Weg ein Weg incl. Auslegung von §23 gibt es hier reichlich Erfahrung/Erlebnisse + sogar ein Verfahren mit Freispruch vor dem AG Wennigsen.

@MasterAss: Für 2012 haben ich mir vorgenommen, mich mal bei euch Guiden zu lassen.

Gruß


----------



## rODAHn (24. Februar 2012)

Mal was ganz Anderes...

von wegen Carbon ist empfindlich: (die letzten 30% ansehen)
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/santa-cruz-bicycles-test-lab.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (25. Februar 2012)

ist ein super video!


----------



## oxysept (1. März 2012)

Ich fahre vorhin nichts böses ahnend die K62 von Wenzen nach Kaierde entlang, als ich ca. 1-2 km hinter dem Hilskamm (Parkplatz bei der Jägerlinde) 
beim Bergabrollen (bin ca. 40-45 km/h gefahren) einen seitlich von hinten kommenden Schlag gegen meinen Helm abbekomme .
Die Spuren an meinem Helm (s. Anhang) stammen wohl von einem Bussard, der etwas gegen mich hatte.
(Die Mäusebussard-Brutzeit fängt eigentlich erst gegen Ende März an.)
Bis auf den Schreck und einen etwas verspannten Hals ist aber nichts passiert; hatte ja zum Glück meinen Helm auf.

Man sollte also in nächster Zeit besser die Gegend um der Jägerlinde meiden.


----------



## enemy111 (1. März 2012)

blöd gelaufen!


----------



## rODAHn (1. März 2012)

Lieber ein Mäusebussard als ein Reh! 

...Scherz beiseite... Glück gehabt!


----------



## Ripgid (1. März 2012)

@mirko
bei euch lebt man ja wirklich gefährlich..

seit gestern steht ein neues Ross bei mir im Stall:


----------



## rODAHn (1. März 2012)

Sehr cool!
...sieht gar nicht nach 170mm aus!?

Hast du das "rote Bike" umgebaut?
..oder komplett neu?


----------



## Ripgid (1. März 2012)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Sehr cool!
> ...sieht gar nicht nach 170mm aus!?
> 
> Hast du das "rote Bike" umgebaut?
> ..oder komplett neu?



Danke! 
Fährt sich auch nicht wie 170mm. Gibt da über das "Bermuda-Dreieck" (kleines Aluteil zur befestigung des Dämpfers an der Wippe) 3 Optionen die man fahren kann.. Uphill (höheres Tretlager), 160mm und 170mm Federweg.

Nur Kurbel, Bremsen und die Laufräder auf dem Foto sind vom roten. Neue leichtere Laufräder habe ich aber auch schon in der Mache, Supra 30, Hope Pro2 mit Sapim D-Light


----------



## oxysept (1. März 2012)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Lieber ein Mäusebussard als ein Reh!



Rehe machen mir weniger Angst, dann schon eher Schwarzwild.
Zum Glück gibt's hier keine Steinadler, Bartgeier oder Gänsegeier wie in den Alpen .
Ärgere mich, dass ich keine Helmkamera habe, hatte sicherlich witzig ausgesehen die Attacke.


@Thomas: Schönes Ross, hübsche Farbe, gefällt mir deutlich besser als das rot deiner anderen Rahmen . [Könnte nur etwas dreckiger sein .]
Wie macht sich die Reifenkombi so; frage weil ich evtl. irgendwann vor der Entscheidung stehe ob vorne Baron 2.3 und hinten Rubber Queen 2.2 
oder komplett Mountainking 2.4/2.2 an einem zukünftigen Allmountain besser als "Immerdrauf " passen. 
Was wiegt das Fanes beim aktuellen Aufbau?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (1. März 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


>


Salve!

Sehr schick Dein Jetstream-Follower

LG, GKR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (1. März 2012)

@mirko
danke. MK2 ist für momentane schlammtrails eher die falsche wahl.. bin bislang nur vorhin die kleine 2h-proberunde gefahren, mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen... gefühlt laufen die contis recht zäh, war da von den Big bettys anderes gewöhnt. Außerdem fallen die Contis ähnlich wie Maxxis recht schmal aus.. oder ist Schwalbe einfach nur zu breit? Mit den schweren Laufrädern usw wiegt es noch ü15. Bin momentan am überlegen noch auf 1x10 umzubauen. 1x10, carbon druckstrebe und noch paar kleine goodies und die 14 sollten zu knacken sein.

@Olaf ääh, Günther!
nicht Follower, Leader!  Wann kommt deins denn endlich?


----------



## jaamaa (1. März 2012)

@Ripgid
NICE! Farbe ähnlich des Commencal META AM . 
Ich hätte es auch genommen, konnte mich aber bei freier Farbwahl seitens Alutech für keine Farbe entscheiden. Deshalb wurde es wieder ein Canyon, denn da standen nur 2 Farben zur Auswahl . Was für eine Größe ist das, M oder L?

1x10... was willst du dann für ein Blatt vorne fahren? Habe auch schon überlegt. Ist im Moment noch nicht wirklich befriedigend, egal für was man sich entscheidet. Da warten alle noch auf das 9er Ritzel, damit man auch eine vernünftige Bandbreite hat. Da soll wohl bald von HOPE was kommen.


----------



## Ripgid (1. März 2012)

Ist ein M-Rahmen, hätte ich wohl so ohne die ausgiebige Probefahrt im letzten Jahr auch nicht gedacht. Passt mir aber richtig gut.. Ja, farbe kommt dem Meta schon sehr nahe, mich hatte damals aber eher ein Nicolai Helius AM Rahmen inspiriert.. Ich glaube die aktuellen Teambikes von -N- sehen ähnlich aus. 

Werde morgen mal ein 32er oder 34er probieren. Momentan habe ich ein 36er montiert, was aber viel zu kurz untersetzt. Und bei 36 auf 36 komme ich hier immer noch alle berge in der umgebung hoch; somit entfällt für mich das kleine KB mit 24 zähnen. Vmax-rekorde will ich mit der Fräse eh nicht brechen, daher kann ich das ganze noch etwas länger untersetzen um dann bergauf noch reserven zu haben. Bergab auf dem Trail ist man ja eher weniger am Treten.

Was wiegt denn dein Torque eigentlich? Fährst du dieses Jahr wieder nach Saalbach? Wir (2 bis 5 Leute) suchen noch Anschluss


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. März 2012)

Saalbach scheint dieses Jahr eine Epidemie zu sein, gehören auch zu den Infizierten. Ist das IBC-Treffen dieses Jahr für den "Goaßstall" geplant? 

Schickes Gefährt! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder und kann das gute Stück in natura betrachten.

Wir starten morgen zum Mittag eine Runde zum Galgenberg vielleicht sieht man ja ein bekanntes Gesicht.


----------



## MasterAss (2. März 2012)

1x10 ist fürs Endurofahren einfach ein zu starker Kompromiss nur wegen ein paar Gramm Gewicht.

Die MK finde ich ebenfalls für den Bereich Enduro zu Schwach. Sie haben zu wenig Grip, kaum Selbstreinigung und der Rollwiderstand ist auch nicht so prickelnd. Die BB haben dafür bei Nässe ein kaum kontrollierbares Fahrverhalten.

Für die Übergangszeit empfehle ich Conti RainKing 2.3 vorn und Swampthing 2.25 (oder RQ 2.4) hinten. Sobald es trockener wird: Conti RubberQueen 2.4 vorn und Maxxis Ardent 2.4 hinten.

Ansonsten ist dein neuer Hobel echt schick! Gewicht ist m.E. aber voll i.O. für den Einsatzbereich.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. März 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Ist ein M-Rahmen,...



wie bringst Du Deine gefühlten knapp 2m auf dem Ding unter

btw schöne Farbe 

und wie grün Fahrer secht: ... Swampthing 2.25 (oder RQ 2.4)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (2. März 2012)

@masterass
Also mit dem 1x10 bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher.. 
Der RQ vorne läuft gut, aber mit dem MK bin ich noch nicht zufrieden! 

@pfädken
1,87m bitte! Und es passt eigentlich ganz gut so... Benni zb passt mit seinen 1,83m (?!) auch echt gut auf einen S-Rahmen..


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. März 2012)

1x10 könnte bei dem Einsatzbereich reichen. Das KB auf der Kurbel ist ggf. schnell getauscht. 

M oder L nun ja, jeder wie er möchte.

den MK kann nix, rollt schlecht und hat kein Grip / Seitenhalt

äh pädken, bitte ...


----------



## jaamaa (3. März 2012)

Die Fanes fallen groß aus. Ich wäre da wohl auch bei einem M gelandet.

1x10 - hab damals schon hin und her gerechnet... es fehlt definitiv das 9er hinten, damit es meinen Bereich abdeckt. Ob damit die Kette noch gut rollt... hmm? Fahr ja jetzt auch schon vorne mit einem Blatt, allerdings mit geringem Mehrgewicht dank Hammerschmidt.  Erfreulich daran ist allerdings, dass es zusammen mit dem Shortcage kein Kettengeklapper gibt.

Torque wog in Gr. L 15,6 kg (out of the box). Mit Pedalen, verstellb. Sattelstütze, Hammerschmidt und leichteren LR wiegt es aktuell ca. 15,8 kg, mit noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten ($$$) werden es dann so 15,5 kg. Aber für 180mm passt das so schon.

Ja und Saalbach... dies Jahr wohl eher nicht. Ich würde schon gerne (schon ist gut... ganz sicher will ich ) aber bei den anderen wird es nichts. Von daher müsste ich mich eher euch anschließen. Aber das wäre schon das richtige Revier für die Bikes. Das ist so genial da .
Viele Trails und das Spielberghaus sieht man hier in dem neuen Video von SE

* FREERIDE Camp Saalbach 
*


----------



## oxysept (4. März 2012)

Da ich heute keine Lust auf matschige Wege hatte, habe ich den Kanstein bei Salzhemmendorf etwas genauer erkundet.
Die Wege waren fast komplett abgetrocknet und durch den steinigen Untergrund super fahrbar. (Selbst mir RoRo und RaRa .)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (4. März 2012)

Salve!
Prima Bilder und Tourbeschreibung, mal schauen ob ich es diese Saison rüber schaffe

Auch hier gab es trockene trails ohne Windbruch oder, viel schlimmer, ohne Einfluss der hiesigen intensiven Holzbeschaffungstruppen
(Auch der Traumkammtrail "Breiter Berg" ist mit Bergepanzern beackert worden.... )

Der hier:




ist jedenfalls im feinen Zustand
LG, G-K-R


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. März 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ...
> Viele Trails und das Spielberghaus sieht man hier in dem neuen Video von SE
> 
> * FREERIDE Camp Saalbach
> *



mehrfach hübsch, da müßte das Schwatte mal rollen ... 

und Günthers "Breiter Berg" Wo?? egal, sollten wir noch vor Ostern schaffen


----------



## enemy111 (6. März 2012)

Falls jemand eine edle, fast neue, Carbon-Sattelstütze mit 34,9 mm Durchmesser sucht.. 

-> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/480807/cat/500

Ansonsten mache ich den Carbon-Stabilitätstest oben aus dem Video nach..


----------



## oxysept (6. März 2012)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Falls jemand eine edle, fast neue, Carbon-Sattelstütze mit 34,9 mm Durchmesser sucht..
> 
> -> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/480807/cat/500
> 
> Ansonsten mache ich den Carbon-Stabilitätstest oben aus dem Video nach..



Wenn sie 30,9 mm Durchmesser hätte vielleicht, so eher nicht.
Trotzdem sehr schöne Sattelstütze .

Bruchsee (da mein Handy nur einen Fotoautomatikmodus  hat, ist das Panorama rechts etwas bescheiden geworden):


----------



## enemy111 (6. März 2012)

Alles klar, vielleicht sucht ja irgendwer zufällig eine neue 

sehr gutes bild!


----------



## MasterAss (7. März 2012)

Weiß jemand wie es um den Ith-Kammweg bestellt ist? Habe da was von Sperrungen gehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (7. März 2012)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie es um den Ith-Kammweg bestellt ist? Habe da was von Sperrungen gehört...



Bin gestern auf der Runde das Stück von der B240 (Segelfliegerie Holzen-Ith) bis auf Höhe Humboldsee / Bruchsee gefahren (s. Anhang). Dort war nichts gesperrt. 
Ist allerdings nur ein sehr kurzes Teilstück des recht langen Ith-Kammweges.

Wenn du demnächst den nördlichen Teil von Coppenbrügge bis zur L425 bei Lauenstein fahren solltest, würde ich mich gerne anschließen.

Edit: Neues bike? Oder habe ich das mit dem Pitch einfach überlesen; war doch vorher ein Nerve ES?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. März 2012)

Ith gerne 
so 2-4 Leute passt, da doch recht schmal/technisch und wahrscheinlich nach dem Winter viel Bruch, sodaß es nicht unbedingt flüssig läuft. 
die nächsten 3 Sa wären dafür frei, ggf per PN: welcher?


----------



## oxysept (8. März 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Ith gerne
> so 2-4 Leute passt, da doch recht schmal/technisch und wahrscheinlich nach dem Winter viel Bruch, sodaß es nicht unbedingt flüssig läuft.
> die nächsten 3 Sa wären dafür frei, ggf per PN: welcher?



Der im Anhang rot markierte Bereich ist der technisch Teil bzw. dort wo ich geschätzte max. 70% fahren und min. 30% schieben/tragen kann. 
Der blaue Teil ist gut fahrbar - ein Traum .
Mir würde das blaue nördlich Kammwegstück genügen, ich muss anschließend auch noch bis Alfeld mit dem Rad zurückfahren.
Würde mich aber auch erneut, wenn gewünscht, durch den roten Bereich quälen .

Wetter sollte so sein, dass der Weg trocken ist, nass ist er doppelt fies .


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. März 2012)

Schön zusammen gefasst.
Nächste Woche sollte es eigentlich meist trocken bleiben, sagt der Frosch, damit wär der 17. gut.
Vom Kamm gibts ja immer wieder Möglichkeiten abzufahren oder einfach geicher Weg zurück.
Start in Lauenstein wäre ok und von da würd ich halt mit Scout über Alfeld zurückfahren falls nötig.


----------



## oxysept (8. März 2012)

Können den 17. erst mal festhalten.
Lauenstein als Startpunkt geht bei mir nicht.
Ich könnte entweder mit der Bahn nach Coppenbrügge fahren oder von Alfeld aus mit dem Rad zu den Ithwiesen an der B240.

Was ist mit MasterAss und anderen Mitfahrern?
Trickster78, du wolltest doch den Ith auch kennenlernen, hast du Zeit?


----------



## Ripgid (8. März 2012)

@Mirko
wann wolltet ihr denn starten? wenn das Wetter passt, wäre ich wohl auch dabei. Mal paar neue Sachen kennenlernen


----------



## oxysept (8. März 2012)

Ich könnte um 9:17h, 10:17h oder 12:17h in Coppenbrügge am Bahnhof sein.
Zu den Ithwiesen könnte ich jeder Zeit hinkommen.

Falls wir in Coppenbrügge starten, würde ich bis Alfeld durchfahren und *nicht* wieder zurück nach Coppenbrügge fahren!!!


Edit: Zu den Sperrungen habe ich folgende Infos gefunden:

Naturwald seit 2008:http://www.nlwkn.niedersachsen.de/portal/live.php?navigation_id=8062&article_id=45073&_psmand=26http://www.nlwkn.niedersachsen.de/portal/live.php?navigation_id=8062&article_id=45073&_psmand=26
Dewezet: http://www.dewezet.de/portal/lokales/aktuell-vor-ort/coppenbruegge-salzhemmendorf_-_arid,160230.html
Dewezet: http://www.dewezet.de/portal/lokale...-erzuernt-die-Wandervereine-_arid,162098.html
Weserbikeland: http://www.weserbikeland.de/weserbergland/community.php?target=touren&tour=196
Weserbikeland: http://www.weserbikeland.de/weserbergland/community.php?post_id=1731

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, ist der Kammweg zwischen "Friedas Ruh" und "Adam und Eva", da er sich im Naturwald befindet, (eventuell) gesperrt.(?)
Betrifft speziell die Teufelsküche und den Fahnenstein.
Ob der Kammweg von Adam und Eva nach Süden bis zur L425 (Pass Lauenstein) gesperrt ist habe ich nicht herausbekommen. 
Das Teilstück liegt nicht im Naturwald und müsste freigegeben sein.(?) Im Juni/Juli 2011 war das Stück befahrbar, habe damals keine Verbotsschilder gesehen.
Das sehr lange südliche Stück zwischen Lauenstein und Holzen ist nirgends erwähnt worden.
Da der Kammweg insgesamt ca. 26 km lang ist, werden die gesperrten ca. 2 km in Norden eh nicht stark ins Gewicht fallen.

Damit ich das Forum nicht weiter vollspame gebe ich jetzt Ruhe.


----------



## JesKacz (9. März 2012)

Tadaaaaa

3 Wochen früher als angekündigt.... ich bin verliebt..


----------



## jaamaa (9. März 2012)

Chic, chic... der Koblenzer .

Nur der Lenker in Chrom, der davor rumliegt, passt dann nicht so wirklich dran... auch wenn er mit seiner Breite gute Konrolle bietet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (9. März 2012)

@Jesco
schickes Ding! Die neuen Shifter sind noch nicht da?


----------



## Ripgid (9. März 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> Ich könnte um 9:17h, 10:17h oder 12:17h in Coppenbrügge am Bahnhof sein.
> Zu den Ithwiesen könnte ich jeder Zeit hinkommen.
> 
> Falls wir in Coppenbrügge starten, würde ich bis Alfeld durchfahren und *nicht* wieder zurück nach Coppenbrügge fahren!!!
> ...



Das ist kein Gespamme; das ist aktive Tourenplanung und gehört meiner Meinung nach genau hierher!

Denke 10:17 Uhr in Coppenbrügge starten hört sich ganz gut an. Was sagt der Rest? Werde bei mir nochmal rumfragen, vielleicht können wir ja noch paar Leute motivieren.


----------



## JesKacz (9. März 2012)

Ja, danke Euch...!

Die neuen Shifter kommen im "April"... eine genauere Angabe erhält man leider nicht... Aber sie sind bestellt und bezahlt, also habe ich alles in meiner Macht stehende getan nun heißt es warten.

Das Terralocig fühlt sich sehr interessant an, bei Druck von oben ist die Fox Brett-hart!


----------



## rODAHn (9. März 2012)

Aha..doch wieder unterwegs gewesen?
...von wegen erstmal gesund werden 

Glückwunsch zum neunen Bike!
...ich bin gespannt, wie es in "echt" aussieht!

Bis bald!


----------



## JesKacz (10. März 2012)

Ne, leider noch nicht wieder unterweges...


----------



## MasterAss (10. März 2012)

Wenn gutes Wetter ist, bin ich am 17. um 10.17h in Coppenbrügge dabei 

Wer ist morgen im Hi-Wald unterwegs? Hätte Lust auf nen Abstecher in die alte Heimat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (10. März 2012)

waren heute kreuz und quer auf dem Galgenberg... morgen wird's wohl leider nix :-(

aber dann bald mal Deister?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. März 2012)

17. um 10.17h in Coppenbrügge sollte klappen, bestätige ggf am Freitagabend.


----------



## Ripgid (12. März 2012)

An die Ith-mitfahrer:
Treffen um 10 uhr auf dem Parkplatz des Lindenbrunn Krankenhauses südlich von Coppenbrügge? http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:de-DEfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=lindenbrunn+coppenbr%C3%BCgge&fb=1&gl=de&hq=lindenbrunn&hnear=0x47ba90cad60204db:0xa06c343655150408,Coppenbr%C3%BCgge&cid=0,0,3143957472108866845&ei=dLldT5akHIPd4QSQ0vTVDw&sa=X&oi=local_result&ct=image&ved=0CAoQ_BI


----------



## oxysept (12. März 2012)

10 Uhr schaffe ich nicht ganz, mein Zug kommt erst gegen 10:17 Uhr in Coppenbrügge an.
Ich schaue dann um kurz vor halb elf auf dem Parkplatz des Lindenbrunn Krankenhauses vorbei. 
Passt übrigens perfekt; oben am Waldrand über dem Krankenhaus fängt gleich der erste Pfad an.

Nimmt noch jemand den Zug (NWB82960)? Fährt in Hildesheim um 9:37 Uhr ab, ich steige in Elze um 10:02 Uhr zu.


----------



## Ripgid (12. März 2012)

@mirko
schon klar. 10 Uhr war ja auch bewusst zu früh angesetzt, da sowieso immer irgendwer zu spät am Treffpunkt aufschlägt. Dann könnten wir ja gegen 10.30 Uhr vom Treffpunkt starten?! Sehe gerade oberhalb vom Bahnhof gibts nen Edeka - dort könnte man sich auch treffen.. (wg. Parkplätzen und Verpflegung)


----------



## MasterAss (14. März 2012)

18° für Samstag. Sauber!

Wer ist alles dabei? Henning, du auch?


----------



## average.stalker (14. März 2012)

ne leider nicht. wäre Sonntag für ne runde in hi heim zu haben bei frühen start. aber der Samstag ist total verbucht....

wann geht die Meisterrunde mal an (siehe pm)


----------



## oxysept (16. März 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Sehe gerade oberhalb vom Bahnhof gibts nen Edeka - dort könnte man sich auch treffen.. (wg. Parkplätzen und Verpflegung)



Mir egal ob wir uns am Edeka, Krankenhaus oder Bahnhof treffen.
Da der Edeka (52.121115,9.535166) am einfachsten zu findest ist und sich für Notkäufe in letzter Sekunde anbietet können wir uns ja dort treffen.
Bis morgen um 10 Uhr dann .


----------



## Ripgid (16. März 2012)

würde sagen wir treffen uns am Krankenhaus und wenn jemand noch Verpflegung organisieren muss, fahren wir halt nochmal zum edeka.



oxysept schrieb:


> Mir egal ob wir uns am Edeka, Krankenhaus oder Bahnhof treffen.
> Da der Edeka (52.121115,9.535166) am einfachsten zu findest ist und sich für Notkäufe in letzter Sekunde anbietet können wir uns ja dort treffen.
> Bis morgen um 10 Uhr dann .


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. März 2012)

Salve!

Krankenhaus, Notkauf, Verpflegung 

Was habt Ihr denn vor, ich dachte Ihr macht ne feine trail Runde

Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall

LG, G-K-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingel83 (16. März 2012)

:thumbup:

Wünsche euch auch viel Spaß!


----------



## CrunchRyder (16. März 2012)

Hallo in die Runde, 
leider mal wieder viel zu spät gesehen was im schönen Hildesheim so geplant wird. Den Ith will ich seit 2 Jahren mal abfahren, bisher hats nie hingehauen. Und ihr macht soowas einfach 
Beim nächsten Mal krieg ich es hoffentlich früher mit. Aber mit Kinderdienst morgen scheidet die Teilnahme eh aus. Da ruft nur der Spielplatz.
Ausserdem sollte ich mich nach meinem fiesen Virus lieber langsam wieder ans biken rantasten. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MasterAss (16. März 2012)

Moin Leute,

Muss leider spontan absagen für morgen. Bin grade erst von der Arbeit gekommen und bin total im Arsch ... Dann wird mir das morgen zu früh. 

Ich bin dann morgen entweder im deister oder im hi-wald gegen Mittag unterwegs.

Viel Spaß euch morgen!!


----------



## Martin31008 (16. März 2012)

Viel Spass. Das wird sicher eine krasse Runde.


----------



## Ripgid (16. März 2012)

@oxy&pädken
Auf euch kann man aber zählen, oder? Sonst würde ich mit den balla-boys nach Thale fahren..


----------



## oxysept (17. März 2012)

Mache mich gegen 9:30 Uhr auf den Weg zum Bahnhof.
Wir sehen uns dann gleich beim Krankenhaus.


----------



## enemy111 (17. März 2012)

Hat jemand zufällig noch Hussefelt Dh kurbeln für howitzer innenlager übrig oder saints mit innenlager?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (17. März 2012)

Saint mit Innenlager evtl, wenn ich mein Sunn wieder habe. Klärt sich hoffentlich nächste Woche.


Thale war heute richtig gut, muss unbedingt wiederholt werden.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. März 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Krankenhaus, Notkauf, Verpflegung
> Was habt Ihr denn vor, ich dachte Ihr macht ne feine trail Runde
> Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall
> LG, G-K-R



Ith lohnt,
 auch wenn es wie bei den 10 kleinen Negerlein lief, 
erst sagt der Initiator ab, und dann wo wir auf dem Kammweg sind bricht Oxy das Schaltwerk ab und vernichtet mit Hilfe von meinem Kettenschloss und Ripgids Kettennieter das Hinterad mit den Schönen DT240er final.
 Irgendwie ist er dann zurück zum Bahnhof geholpert.
Egal weiter, schöner technischer Trail mit Hübscher Aussicht und nach dem Poppenstein  deutlich zuviel Bruchholz, hier müßte mal geräumt werden

Parkplatz vom Krankenhaus ist o.k. Rest haben wir dann doch nicht getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (18. März 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Saint mit Innenlager evtl, wenn ich mein Sunn wieder habe. Klärt sich hoffentlich nächste Woche.
> 
> 
> Thale war heute richtig gut, muss unbedingt wiederholt werden.



das wurde damals geklaut, oder?
viel glück

kannst mir ja Bescheid geben.


----------



## oxysept (18. März 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Ith lohnt,
> auch wenn es wie bei den 10 kleinen Negerlein lief,
> erst sagt der Initiator ab, und dann wo wir auf dem Kammweg sind bricht Oxy das Schaltwerk ab und vernichtet mit Hilfe von meinem Kettenschloss und Ripgids Kettennieter das Hinterad mit den Schönen DT240er final.
> Irgendwie ist er dann zurück zum Bahnhof geholpert.
> ...



Mal hören welche Schäden morgen die Fahrradwerkstatt feststellt.
Schaltwerk (X0) sah noch gerade aus und hat es hoffentlich überlebt.
Die Nabe (Dt Swiss 240s) wohl nicht, so schief wie die Achse zum Schluss in der Nabe eingeklemmt war hat sich da wohl einiges aufgelöst.
Beim Zurückrollen zum Bahnhof war zumindest der Freilauf totenstill.

Es wird wohl auf ein neues hinteres Laufrad hinauslaufen  (oder macht es rein finanziell Sinn die alte Felge - DT Swiss XR 4.2d - plus neue Speichen und neue Nabe nochmals zu verwenden?)
Kann hier jemand einspeichen oder kennt wen in der Gegend?

Was für günstige leichte Naben (135mm Schnellspanner) gibt es?
Gefallen würde mir (bis auf den Preis) ein Hope Pro 2 Evo - eine Nukeproof Generator hört sich von den Daten her auch gut an.


----------



## Ripgid (18. März 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> Mal hören welche Schäden morgen die Fahrradwerkstatt feststellt.
> Schaltwerk (X0) sah noch gerade aus und hat es hoffentlich überlebt.
> Die Nabe (Dt Swiss 240s) wohl nicht, so schief wie die Achse zum Schluss in der Nabe eingeklemmt war hat sich da wohl einiges aufgelöst.
> Beim Zurückrollen zum Bahnhof war zumindest der Freilauf totenstill.
> ...



Kein Wunder dass der Freilauf ruhig war, wenn du ohne Kette fährst, dreht die Kassette ja mit dem Laufrad mit  

Einspeichen könnte ich machen, wenn mein Tensiometer fertig ist auch mit rundum gleicher Speichenspg.

Würde wie schon per PN geschrieben zur Variante neues LR tendieren!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (18. März 2012)

enemy111 schrieb:


> das wurde damals geklaut, oder?
> viel glück
> 
> kannst mir ja Bescheid geben.




Jep, wurde mir gestohlen, eigentlich sollte ich ende Februar vom Staatsanwalt Bescheid bekommen, aber....

Ich melde mich bei dir!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (19. März 2012)

Ich habe gerade mit dem zuständigen Staatsanwalt telefoniert, laut seiner Aussage wird es wohl noch zwei Monate dauern, bis er das Rad freigeben kann. Die Ermittlungen sind noch nicht abgeschlossen.
Von der Polizei habe ich bisher erfahren, dass es wohl Durchsuchungen gab, aber nichts gefunden wurde.
Also geht das warten weiter...


----------



## enemy111 (19. März 2012)

Oh man ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (20. März 2012)

Ich brauche zum Glück doch kein komplett neues Laufrad, die Reparatur der Nabe ist von den Kosten her günstiger. 
Zwei Lager und die Achse müssen ersetzt werden.

Falls es jemanden interessiert, es wäre ansonsten wohl eine Novatec Superlight Nabe geworden. 
Hörte sich von den technischen Daten her ganz ok an: Novatec-Superlight-MTB-Disc-Hinterrad-Nabe


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (21. März 2012)

Ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt von Samstag.


----------



## Bogeyman (27. März 2012)

Soooo für die 2-3 Leute die dabei waren und mitlesen und damit der Thread mal wieder auf Seite 1 steht 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/39229100"][MTB] Saisonstart Willingen 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## enemy111 (27. März 2012)

Sehr schön! , ist jemand zufällig Freitag in Willingen? Werde wohl mit einem Kumpel dort aufkreuzen


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. März 2012)

Top! 
Dann seh ich mal zu, dass ich aus meinem Material was gescheites schneide.
War auf jeden Fall ein geiler Tag, ich hoffe Samstag wird genau so gut!


----------



## marsepolani (27. März 2012)

Hi,
schaut euch mal die Preisliste von Hahnenklee an!!!
Er ist zur Zeit der teuerste Bikepark,den ich kenne.  
Teuer und keine Streckenpflege.
Ihr solltet euren Unmut einfach mal auf Facebook posten http://www.facebook.com/pages/ErlebnisBocksBerg-Hahnenklee/206220936086754
Bis bald im Wald
marsepolanihttp://www.erlebnisbocksberg.de/erlebnisbocksberg/willkommen/index.html


----------



## sundancer (27. März 2012)

Die Preise gehen ja mal überhaupt nicht.
Das ist dann wohl das Aus für Hahnenklee. Bei den Preisen sehen die mich dieses Jahr garantiert nicht.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. März 2012)

Willingen Freeride 8 von FXTC auf Flickr

Vielen Dank an [email protected] für das überragende Bild!


----------



## enemy111 (27. März 2012)




----------



## JesKacz (29. März 2012)

Was war den gestern in den Wäldern an Bikern unterwegs, unglaublich!
So viele Biker habe ich noch nie hier in der Gegend getroffen, da kamen auf 3 Std. und 50 Km ca. 15 - 20 Jungs und Mädels Männer und Frauen.

Bei meiner gestrigen Runde habe ich eine neue 22%tige Variante des Turmberg entdeckt.. - Shut up Legs sage ich nur...herrlich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. März 2012)

marsepolani schrieb:


> Hi,
> schaut euch mal die Preisliste von Hahnenklee an!!!
> Er ist zur Zeit der teuerste Bikepark,den ich kenne.
> Teuer und keine Streckenpflege.
> ...


 
Nicht nur keine Streckenpflege, jetzt wird auch noch die Sommerrodelbahn gebaut, wodurch wohl die Strecken auf der linken Seite (DH) betroffen sind. Wie genau es aussieht weiß ich nicht allerdings habe ich die Info (von zweien die hochgeschoben haben), das Hahnenklee ein trauriges Bild abgibt.
Schade eigentlich, mein erster Parkbesuch war in Hahnenklee... da braucht man jetzt wohl nicht mehr hin


----------



## enemy111 (30. März 2012)

An alle die morgen nach Willingen fahren wollen.
Ich war heute mit einem Kumpel da, der Lift hatte wegen Orkanböen geschlossen! 
Zum Nachmittag hin wurde der Wind eher stärker, als schwächer. Die Dh war unbefahrbar, die Böen reißen einen an jedem einzelnen sprung ein riesen Stück zur Seite.

Die Freeride war machbar, wer Lust hat sich bei 4° den Berg bei Regen/Nebel bei Orkanböen den Berg hochzuqüalen.. Auf gehts. 
Ich würde eher abraten.


----------



## tisch (2. April 2012)

So,
wir waren Gestern in Merxhausen. Wetter war ansich trocken und relativ warm, nur durch den wind doch gefühlt extrem kälter. Ansich aber nen schöner tag wieder mit allen. 






MfG Timo


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. April 2012)




----------



## enemy111 (4. April 2012)

Tempo geht klar, die Wahl der Lines ist ausbaufähig


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. April 2012)

Danke 
Um mir die Strecke mal richtig anzuschauen haben Lust und Nerven gefehlt, jedes mal wird die Line ein bisschen verbessert.


----------



## Bogeyman (5. April 2012)

Alter, aber warum fährst Du oben um alles rum und unten springste das Gap? Haste das übresehen?


----------



## Molo (5. April 2012)

mach besser


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. April 2012)

1. Oben war es super windig, deswegen hab ich am Table auch nicht gezogen, sondern ihn eher weggedrückt.
2. Bin an dem Tag das Roadgap das erste mal gesprungen 
3. Habe (wie man ja sieht) noch keine vernünftige, flüssige Line

Kommt alles beim nächsten Besuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (5. April 2012)

Vielen Dank an den oder die unbekannten Bauherren für die Verschönerung des mittleren Teilstückes vom Bocksbergtrail!
Macht sogar mit dem XC-Hardtail deutlich mehr Spaß als vorher .


----------



## marsepolani (5. April 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Nicht nur keine Streckenpflege, jetzt wird auch noch die Sommerrodelbahn gebaut, wodurch wohl die Strecken auf der linken Seite (DH) betroffen sind. Wie genau es aussieht weiß ich nicht allerdings habe ich die Info (von zweien die hochgeschoben haben), das Hahnenklee ein trauriges Bild abgibt.
> Schade eigentlich, mein erster Parkbesuch war in Hahnenklee... da braucht man jetzt wohl nicht mehr hin



Hi, es gibt eine neue Preisliste 

hier ist der Link dazu:http://www.erlebnisbocksberg.de/erlebnisbocksberg/fahrzeiten---preise/index.html

Weiss wirklich nicht was man davon halten soll. Die Halbtageskarte ab mittags wär ja akzeptabel, wenn der Park ok wäre, aber mit den Einschränkungen ist das immer noch ein Witz.
 Wenn ich den ganzen Tag biken möchte, brauche ich 2 Halbtageskarten á
18,00 Euro, somit bin ich bei 36,00 Euro am Tag:kotz:
 Die sollten mal darüber nachdenken, dass sie auch die älteste Gondel betreiben, die ich kenne. Die Preise sind für Hightechgondeln.
 Habe gestern mit Braunlage telefoniert, sie wollen laut telefonischer Auskunft für kommende Saison wieder ein Tageskarte anbieten.
 Schauen wir mal was passiert, mal sollte den Park bei dieser Preispolitik einfach meiden.

bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## average.stalker (5. April 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an den oder die unbekannten Bauherren für die Verschönerung des mittleren Teilstückes vom Bocksbergtrail!
> Macht sogar mit dem XC-Hardtail deutlich mehr Spaß als vorher .



wo ist denn wohl der bocksbergtrail?


----------



## oxysept (5. April 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> wo ist denn wohl der bocksbergtrail?



Hat nichts mit dem Bocksberg bei Hahnenklee zu tun, dummer Zufall.
Der Bocksbergtrail, den ich meine, liegt hier im Hils bei Grünenplan.
Bei dem im Harz kann man, was ich hier so lese, wohl eher weniger von einer Verschönerung sprechen.


----------



## oxysept (5. April 2012)

Vielleicht helfen die alten Handybilder im Anhang weiter; zeigen allerdings nicht das erwähnte Teilstück.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. April 2012)

@ Umleitung: Schickes Video, die Mucke gefällt  Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch mal, dass mir die Beine nicht mehr so schlottern. 
Leatt ist ürigens bestellt und schon unterwegs.

@marsepolani: Die Preise in Hahnenklee gehen gar nicht, 18 für vier Stunden, bei der Bahn...
In Willingen kostet die Tageskarte ab 11:00Uhr 24, da habe ich mehr von. Die haben die Preise dieses Jahr übrigens auch angehoben und für einige ist bereits bei den 3,50 mehr für die Tageskarte eine Welt zusammen gebrochen.
Biken ist nun einmal teuer, egal ob Equipment oder Beförderung. Man sollte sich nur überlegen wem man die Kohle in den Hals wirft und wo mal selber am meißten davon hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (5. April 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> Vielleicht helfen die alten Handybilder im Anhang weiter; zeigen allerdings nicht das erwähnte Teilstück.



sieht schick aus

grunenplan kenn ich  nur vom Zivildienst. aber im Wald halt gar nix


----------



## enemy111 (5. April 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> @ Umleitung: Schickes Video, die Mucke gefällt  Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch mal, dass mir die Beine nicht mehr so schlottern.
> Leatt ist ürigens bestellt und schon unterwegs.
> 
> @marsepolani: Die Preise in Hahnenklee gehen gar nicht, 18 für vier Stunden, bei der Bahn...
> ...




ihr müsst euch mal die antwort von den betreibern durchlesen im bikepark hahnenklee thread.. nach monaten.. das geht gar nicht  mein geld investiere ich da nicht mehr


----------



## average.stalker (6. April 2012)

guter bike tag heute.

wer war denn das "Team Nicolai", dass mir da an der Kupferschmiede entgegenkam?
Schicke Raeder

und danke an die beiden, die mich oberverwirrten am Tosmar wieder auf Spur gebracht haben

hahaha


----------



## Bogeyman (6. April 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> 1. Oben war es super windig, deswegen hab ich am Table auch nicht gezogen, sondern ihn eher weggedrückt.
> 2. Bin an dem Tag das Roadgap das erste mal gesprungen
> 3. Habe (wie man ja sieht) noch keine vernünftige, flüssige Line
> 
> Kommt alles beim nächsten Besuch


 Ah, Ok. Hat mich nur echt gewundert, da die oben ja deutlich kleiner sind 
Dann hoffe ich mal, dass Du Deine Line findest


----------



## Ripgid (8. April 2012)

mal wieder etwas schwung in den thread:

kleines video der Karfreitags-truppe.. und ja, wir hatten unseren spaß:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20241/h


----------



## average.stalker (9. April 2012)

Karfreitag war ich da auch unterwegs 

in Anlehnung an das Video: Lasst uns mal die "Ultimativen Trails aus Hi-Heim und Umgebung"!

auch wenn hier ja leider nicht so viele herausragende trails sind, mir geht's eher darum, sich die Feierabendrund oder Samstag-Früh-Runde möglichst traillastig zusammenstellen zu können.

in dem Video sehe ich schon mal
- Tosmar vom Kreuz runter bis ganz nach Diekholzen.
- der zweite ist mir leider unbekannt
- der dritte auch :-(
- dann noch mal
- und zum Schluss Kupferschmiede Richtung Waldquelle (letztes Stück)


Wie wäre es denn, einfach den post zu zitieren und jeweils um fehlende Trails dabei zu erweitern. so kriegen wie ne lange liste zusammen.

wirklich illegale Sachen gibt es ja in Hildesheim eh nicht (und wenn ihr nen Geheim-spot habt, lasst ihn einfach weg)

happy easter, auch bei dem heutigen Mist-wetter....


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. April 2012)

Salve!

Schönes Video, schöne trail-Runde



average.stalker schrieb:


> ...in dem Video sehe ich schon mal
> - Tosmar vom Kreuz runter bis ganz nach Diekholzen.
> **





average.stalker schrieb:


> - der zweite ist mir leider unbekannt
> Das ist der Westtrail, 1. Teil (Diekholzen, Warme Beuster Seite->Wohlberg





average.stalker schrieb:


> - der dritte auch :-(
> Das ist der 2. längere Teil, ->Eichenberg, Ende Brojhansweg, Försterhaus!





average.stalker schrieb:


> - dann noch mal
> Klostertrail, Neuhof->Steinberg





average.stalker schrieb:


> - und zum Schluss Kupferschmiede Richtung Waldquelle (letztes Stück)



Dann gibt es noch:
R8, Waldfrieden, Flugplatz, R9, Griesberg, Wolfsschlucht, Golfplatz, Turmberg, Hackenstedt, Derneburg, Galgenberg, Ottbergen.....und und und...einfach mal mitfahren und nicht soviel global fliegen
Fliegen kann man auch von den o.g. trails

LG, GKR


----------



## waldhase (9. April 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> mal wieder etwas schwung in den thread:
> 
> kleines video der Karfreitags-truppe.. und ja, wir hatten unseren spaß:
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20241/h



Wo warst du Samstag?


----------



## average.stalker (9. April 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Schönes Video, schöne trail-Runde
> 
> ...




ist ja nicht so, als würdet ihr mir zu schnell fahren auf den trail, ihr fliegt einfach zu tief, da kann ich nicht mit


demnächst dann aber wirklich mal mit dabei. wir fühlen uns langsam wieder wie biker. schlimm wie man einrostet


----------



## HITOMI (9. April 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> demnächst dann aber wirklich mal mit dabei. wir fühlen uns langsam wieder wie biker. schlimm wie man einrostet



langsam aber sicher 
zwei Jahre ohne Berge gehen nicht spurlos an einem vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (9. April 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wo warst du Samstag?



bei dem Mistwetter hatte ich keine Lust.. habe ich ja zu anfang gesagt dass ich das vom Wetter abhängig mache.

@Average
große Trailrunde.. gerne!


----------



## average.stalker (9. April 2012)

sehr schön!

wie waere es denn mit in 2 Wochen, der Sonntag?


----------



## fahrradheini (9. April 2012)

moin!
hier erzählte iwann letztes jahr mal wer von jemanden aus diekholzen oder so der gabelservices macht.
kann mir jemand sagen wer das wohl ist?
hab da was zum servicen


----------



## Ripgid (9. April 2012)

fahrradheini schrieb:


> moin!
> hier erzählte iwann letztes jahr mal wer von jemanden aus diekholzen oder so der gabelservices macht.
> kann mir jemand sagen wer das wohl ist?
> hab da was zum servicen



In Holle wohnt der Gute..
http://www.gripconcept.com/index.php

@average
könnte passen..


----------



## average.stalker (9. April 2012)

bene!


----------



## fahrradheini (9. April 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> In Holle wohnt der Gute..
> http://www.gripconcept.com/index.php
> 
> @average
> könnte passen..



ah vielen dank


----------



## Bogeyman (10. April 2012)

Kann mal einer das Licht anschalten und die Heizung aufdrehen? Das Wetter macht einen ja ganz depressiv


----------



## waldhase (11. April 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> In Holle wohnt der Gute..
> http://www.gripconcept.com/index.php
> .



 ich habe auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht!


----------



## Ripgid (14. April 2012)

Am Tosmar sind wieder Stöckchenleger unterwegs. Haben heute etliche dickere Baumstämme vom Kammtrail geräumt, die dort sehr offensichtlich als "Blockade" ausgelegt waren. Seid bitte vorsichtig! teilweise lagen die Dinger auch nicht einsehbar hinter einer Kurve :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (14. April 2012)

unglaublich...


----------



## Martin31008 (15. April 2012)

Moin Jungs ich lebe auch noch...

Habe mir mal was neues gekauft, und auch Riesen Spass damit.

Bin momentan viel in der Eilenriede unterwegs oder wie gehabt zwischen Elze Gronau und Alfeld.

Demnächst kommt noch ein 29er dazu und dann gehen die alten Bikes in den Schrott.


----------



## Harvester (15. April 2012)

wie, in den Schrott? kann man doch sicher noch gebrauchen.


----------



## Martin31008 (16. April 2012)

Puh schau mal in mein Profil unter Bikes ->Nein

Sind zwar einige XT Teile verbaut, aber ein neues Bike fährt sich doch ganz anders als ein 24 Jahre altes und auf neu umgefummeltes.


----------



## Harvester (16. April 2012)

Na das Cannondale is doch nice (echt jetzt) und das Safari geht doch auch. Welche Größe?


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. April 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> @ Umleitung: Schickes Video, die Mucke gefällt  Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch mal, dass mir die Beine nicht mehr so schlottern.
> Leatt ist ürigens bestellt und schon unterwegs.
> 
> @marsepolani: Die Preise in Hahnenklee gehen gar nicht, 18 für vier Stunden, bei der Bahn...
> ...



warum fragt ihr nicht mal, die älteren leatts gabs grad erst recht günstig als ausverkauf bei hostettler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. April 2012)

Habe fÃ¼r das Club II 249â¬ incl. Versand bezahlt. Jetzt sag mir nicht das gab es noch gÃ¼nstiger!


----------



## Ripgid (17. April 2012)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> warum fragt ihr nicht mal, die älteren leatts gabs grad erst recht günstig als ausverkauf bei hostettler



Hau' mal nen Preis raus für die M-Größe! -->PN!


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. April 2012)

jo kommt gut hin, hätt ichauch so machen können, allerdings gabs gestern nur noch die kleine größe, die anderen alten sind alle raus.


----------



## JesKacz (18. April 2012)

Vielen Dank an die Jungs, die am Gelben Turm ganze Arbeit leisten, perfektes Techniktraining!


----------



## darthtrader (18. April 2012)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an die Jungs, die am Gelben Turm ganze Arbeit leisten, perfektes Techniktraining!



Was wird denn da gemacht? War schon länger nicht mehr da.


----------



## oxysept (18. April 2012)

Um etwas mehr Farbe ins Forum zu bringen gibt's ein paar Handybilder: 
(Sogar mit Motiven aus dem LK-Hildesheim .)


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (18. April 2012)

!! Der Tafelbergturm!! Hach, wird mal wieder Zeit!!


----------



## JesKacz (19. April 2012)

darthtrader schrieb:


> Was wird denn da gemacht? War schon länger nicht mehr da.


 
Gut gepflegter Trailspaß!


----------



## eisenarsch (22. April 2012)

moin moin
Gestern war ich mal in der alten Heimat radeln.Schön das da viele biker unterwegs waren ,hatte ich anders in Erinnerung  
Schöne grüße aus Hameln


----------



## average.stalker (22. April 2012)

jip. viele Leute mittlerweile unterwegs. nur was auffaellt> zuem Grüßen, hallo-sagen, etc wenn man sich begegnet sind die alle viel zu stur....

schon komisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (22. April 2012)

ja das stimmt leider


----------



## Harvester (22. April 2012)

das Ganze dann nochmal hoch 10 wenn man mitm RR unterwegs is....


----------



## waldhase (22. April 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> jip. viele Leute mittlerweile unterwegs. nur was auffaellt> zuem Grüßen, hallo-sagen, etc wenn man sich begegnet sind die alle viel zu stur....
> 
> schon komisch...



Ich habe heute alle Biker freundlich gegrüßt und alle haben auch zurück gegrüßt. 
Dafür habe ich eine Doppel8 in mein Hinterrad gefahren, fürchte da hilft nur noch ein Neues..
Gibt es Empfehlungen??


----------



## oxysept (22. April 2012)

Neue Felge kommt wahrscheinlich günstiger als ein komplett neues Laufrad?!
Alternativ im Bikemarkt oder bei Ebay nach gebrauchten Laufrädern schauen.


----------



## average.stalker (22. April 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich habe heute alle Biker freundlich gegrüßt und alle haben auch zurück gegrüßt.
> Dafür habe ich eine Doppel8 in mein Hinterrad gefahren, fürchte da hilft nur noch ein Neues..
> Gibt es Empfehlungen??



sehr vorbildlich! aumen:
vielleicht liegt es dann an mir 


wie hast du dass denn hinbekommen mit der doppel8?


----------



## waldhase (22. April 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> wie hast du dass denn hinbekommen mit der doppel8?



Wenn ich das so genau wüßte.


----------



## alli333i (22. April 2012)

Hallo liebe Mitbiker(innen)!  

Lacht mich meinetwegen aus, aber ich habe vor, am diesjährigen "Sarstedter Volksradfahren" teilzunehmen. Strecke ca 25km, HM kaum vorhanden, sollte aber trotzdem Spass machen  
Es gibt für mich nur ein Problem dabei: so nett der Altersschnitt von geschätzten 65 jahren auch ist, die breite masse der fahrer dort ist mir einfach viiiieeel zu langsam  ich hatte einen Schnitt von 20-25 kmh, evtl mehr geplant. Gibt es evtl. Interessenten, die mit mir fahren würden? Startgebühr ist glaubich zu verkraften, 5 euro für urkunde + medaillie, wenn ich mich recht erinnere^^
Start+ziel ist auf dem sarstedter festplatz, ew geht um 10 uhr los, soweit ich weiß am 25.05 oder so (schaue morgen nochmal nach). Ab 12 uhr gibt es wohl auch wieder gegrilltes und andere "erfrischungen" 

Also, wie sieht es aus? Jemand lust auf eine kleine "ofiizielle" sonntagsrunde? 

Mfg alli333i


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. April 2012)

@ Hase: schmeiß alles weg und dann

... ein neues 29er


----------



## waldhase (23. April 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @ Hase: schmeiß alles weg und dann
> 
> ... ein neues 29er



Ich hab mich so an ein gefedertes Hinterteil gewöhnt
Außerdem werde ich ja dann "noch" schneller
Und bergab bremsen mich die 29er immer aus
Mal sehen, aber wenn, dann ein Fully.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (25. April 2012)

Es wird langsam wieder grün im Wald:


----------



## 2o83 (25. April 2012)

Wo ist das Foto den aufgenommen worden? Sieht nett aus da.

Cheers!


----------



## oxysept (25. April 2012)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Foto den aufgenommen worden? Sieht nett aus da.
> 
> Cheers!


Den Trail habe ich bei der letzten Hausmesse von Nicolai bei einer geführten Probefahrt kennen gelernt, damals gerade neu angelegt, inzwischen gut eingefahren .
Mehr kann ich leider nicht verraten .

Edit: Ich kann Dir den Trail aber gerne direkt vor Ort zeigen.


----------



## 2o83 (25. April 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> Edit: Ich kann Dir den Trail aber gerne direkt vor Ort zeigen.



Das klingt nach einem Angebot, komme ich gerne drauf zurück. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ripgid (25. April 2012)

@Oxy
klingt so als wenn du eine Trailrunde um Alfeld veranstalten möchtest?


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. April 2012)

ist doch das stück wo wir mit daniel waren oder mirko, war länger nciht mehr da, bin jetzt häufiger am steinberg unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (26. April 2012)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> ist doch das stück wo wir mit daniel waren oder mirko, war länger nciht mehr da, bin jetzt häufiger am steinberg unterwegs.



Solltest du das Trailstück am Ende des Külfs mit der großen Anliegerkurve und den Sprüngen meinen, dort wo ich mal Fotos (s. Anhang) von euch gemacht habe, dann liegst du falsch.
Mit dir zusammen bin den Trail auf dem Foto von oben bislang noch nicht gefahren. 
Gut möglich, dass du auf der N-Hausmesse zusammen mit Daniel dort warst (dachte aber du wärst kein Rad probe gefahren)?

Vom Steinberg waren in letzter Zeit ja ein paar Videos (z.B.:http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19317) hier im IBC-Videobereich. 
Sah in den Videos bis auf den mir bekannten Kammweg so aus als wäre dort eine neue Downhillstrecke entstanden?

@Ripgid, lovetheride83 etc.:Ihr seit herzlich eingeladen. 
Wäre dann allerdings keine Trailrunde um Alfeld sondern ein Trailrunde  westlich von Alfeld, die 7-Berge sind zum Einen nicht so ergiebig was schöne Trails angeht und zum  Anderen zu weit weg von den schöneren Trails westlich der Leine.


----------



## enemy111 (26. April 2012)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> ist doch das stück wo wir mit daniel waren oder mirko, war länger nciht mehr da, bin jetzt häufiger am steinberg unterwegs.



Was willst du denn am Steinberg? Der 'berg' ist direkt vor meiner Tür, das ist in meinen Augen das schlechteste Bikegebiet in ganz Hildesheim.. Höhenmeter  =  0  
Du wohnst in Alfeld und fährst am Steinberg?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (26. April 2012)

Man muss ja klein anfangen


----------



## 2o83 (26. April 2012)

Hinter Alfeld ist auch ein Hügel mit dem Namen Steinberg, der ist ein wenig höher. @ oxysept: Ich melde mich denn per PN bei dir.

Cheers!


----------



## enemy111 (26. April 2012)

okay, das wusste ich nicht ^^


----------



## oxysept (26. April 2012)

Dieser Steinberg war gemeint, ihr Nasen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steinberg_(Leinebergland)
Bei Alfeld (zwischen Röllinghausen und Hörsum) gibt es sogar noch einen zweiten Steinberg. 
Der Kammweg dort (stark zugewachsen, viele quer liegende Bäume) lohnt sich auch.


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. April 2012)

genau. meint ihr ich fahre jedesmal von alfeld nach hildesheim um dort im steinberg zu fahren? lol ne der steinberg ist mit den Gerzerklippen zusammen mein Hausberg. Ein kleiner Biker aus Delligsen hat sich da bis zu 7 kleine strecken angelegt in verschiedenen längen. Für ne Feierabendrunde reicht das.


----------



## oxysept (28. April 2012)

Habe mal eine Frage an alle Conti X-King Fahrer:

Vor ca. 3 Wochen bin ich von RoRo (VR) und RaRa (HR) auf Conti X-King 2.2 RS umgestiegen (VR + HR). 
War mit den Reifen bislang sehr zufrieden (ca. 250 km damit gefahren), bis heute .
Nach einer Runde über den Steinberg, Reuberg, Külf und Rettberg sind am VR ca. jeder 10te äußere Seitenstollen komplett abgerissen und ca. jeder 3te oder 4te zu 95% angerissen (hängen noch lose am Reifen).  
Ich gehe davon aus, dass das scharfkantige steinige Gelände auf dem Steinberg für die Stollenabrisse verantwortlich ist.
Der Reifen ist mehrmals seitlich über Steinkanten gerutscht.
Am HR ist übrigens nichts passiert, dort hats keinen einzigen Stollen erwischt.

Hat hier jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem X-King gemacht? 
Ist dies "normal" bei diesem Reifen oder eventuell nur ein Produktiosfehler?
Sind die Stollen der Protection-Version robuster und auch für steinige Untergründe geeignet?
Kann ja nicht sein, dass der Reifen nach ca. 10-20 km auf steinigem Untergrund keine Seitenstollen mehr hat.
Bin ja nicht in den Alpen auf Geröll etc. gefahren, da würde ich es ja verstehen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (28. April 2012)

Salve!

Ich tippe auf Produktionsfehler; ich fahre die X-u. Race-King Stollen immer komplett runter respektive die Stollen lassen sich runter fahren und springen nicht vorher ab

LG, GKR


----------



## Martin31008 (30. April 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mitbiker(innen)!
> 
> Lacht mich meinetwegen aus, aber ich habe vor, am diesjährigen "Sarstedter Volksradfahren" teilzunehmen. Strecke ca 25km, HM kaum vorhanden, sollte aber trotzdem Spass machen
> Es gibt für mich nur ein Problem dabei: so nett der Altersschnitt von geschätzten 65 jahren auch ist, die breite masse der fahrer dort ist mir einfach viiiieeel zu langsam  ich hatte einen Schnitt von 20-25 kmh, evtl mehr geplant. Gibt es evtl. Interessenten, die mit mir fahren würden? Startgebühr ist glaubich zu verkraften, 5 euro für urkunde + medaillie, wenn ich mich recht erinnere^^
> ...



Ich bin dabei, Geschwindigkeit und Streckenlänge passen genau in mein Schema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (30. April 2012)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, Geschwindigkeit und Streckenlänge passen genau in mein Schema



Klingt doch gut^^ ich muss nur vorher klären, ob wer von meiner familie mitkommt, und ob ich dann mit denen fahren muss 
Sonst können wir das wohl machen. Schlage vor wir klären den rest per PM?


----------



## waldhase (1. Mai 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Frage an alle Conti X-King Fahrer:
> 
> Vor ca. 3 Wochen bin ich von RoRo (VR) und RaRa (HR) auf Conti X-King 2.2 RS umgestiegen (VR + HR).
> War mit den Reifen bislang sehr zufrieden (ca. 250 km damit gefahren), bis heute .
> ...



Ich fahre sie jetzt seit 10 Monaten und jetzt sind die Stollen langsam am Ende, das sieht bei dir schon eher nach Produktionsfehler aus. 
Ich habe mir jetzt die 2.2 X-King ProTection bestellt, mal sehen...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (1. Mai 2012)

Schöne Grüße vom Sofa


----------



## tingel83 (1. Mai 2012)

Na dann gute Besserung.

Hoffentlich nichts ernstes?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (1. Mai 2012)

Du sollst doch nicht immer das Sportgerät verlassen 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (1. Mai 2012)

Danke.
Hoffen wir, dass es schneller geht als der Doc sagt... :-/


----------



## Martin31008 (1. Mai 2012)

Übel das Video...


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Mai 2012)

@ daniel: Da hat die Tanne aber Glück gehabt das du sie nciht abrasiert hast.
Gute Besserung, ne bekannte hatte auch an der Schulter Bänderriss, sind jetzt 6 Wochen her und ist noch eingeschränkt.


----------



## average.stalker (2. Mai 2012)

Gute Besserung. Krass, wie du in den minigegenhang gekommen bist und das dann ausgehebelt hast...

by the way> gute qualli, das video. was fuer fine kamera?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (2. Mai 2012)

Bei mir ists ein nach dieser Einstufung ein Tossy 3, bzw. Rockwood 5. Wenn dann also richtig. 
Freitag ist OP Termin, es wird ein Loch durch mein Schlüsselbein gebohrt und dieses dann mit einem stabilen Band oder sowas an den Rabenschnabelfortsatz gebunden (Cerclage). Sinn davon ist wohl, dass das Schlüsselbein solange gestützt wird, bis das Gewebe soweit gekräftigt ist, dass es von selbst hält.
Wenn alles gut geht bin ich Sonntag schon wieder frei und kann nach Hause, je nach Schmerzen, kann es aber auch sein, dass ich länger bleiben muss/kann.
Nach der OP heißt es 3 Wochen mit dem Gilchchristverband stilllegen, dann langsam anfangen zu bewegen. Insgesamt wird es wohl 10 Wochen dauern, meint der Arzt, bis ich die Schulter wieder voll belasten darf.

Cam ist eine GoPro Hero HD.

Und natürlich vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche!


----------



## enemy111 (2. Mai 2012)

Na dann mal gute Genesung


----------



## average.stalker (3. Mai 2012)

uff. gute Besserung


----------



## tilli95 (3. Mai 2012)

Moin....Vermisst irgendwer ein Bergamont rad ?? hatte heut eins in der werksstatt und die 3 jugendlichen sahen nich so aus als hätten sie es gekauft ausserdem war noch ein anderes schloss dran wo sie angeblich den schlüssel verloren haben


----------



## enemy111 (4. Mai 2012)

ich höre mich mal um, danke dass du bescheid gibst


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. Mai 2012)

Grüße aus Station C3, Zimmer 9 
Dank einer guten Portion Schmerzmitteln geht es mir soweit ganz gut. Ich bin ja schon gespannt aufs Essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (4. Mai 2012)

Na lecker  

viel glück mit dem Fraß


----------



## Martin31008 (4. Mai 2012)

Wo wir gerade beim klauen sind. 
Letzten Freitag wurde mein Stevens X3 Trekking Rad in Elze beim Rewe geklaut.
Ist ein schwarzes 28er, 3 Wochen alt.

Aber nicht mich vom Rad reissen, hab mir das gleiche wieder gekauft.


----------



## Hansiii (5. Mai 2012)

Sarstedter hier? Man könnte mal zum TrÜbPl fahren und dort eine Menge Faxen machen...


----------



## HITOMI (6. Mai 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Grüße aus Station C3, Zimmer 9
> Dank einer guten Portion Schmerzmitteln geht es mir soweit ganz gut. Ich bin ja schon gespannt aufs Essen




Gute Besserung!


----------



## Harvester (6. Mai 2012)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim klauen sind.
> Letzten Freitag wurde mein Stevens X3 Trekking Rad in Elze beim Rewe geklaut.
> Ist ein schwarzes 28er, 3 Wochen alt.
> 
> Aber nicht mich vom Rad reissen, hab mir das gleiche wieder gekauft.


 
och man, gerade neu und dann sowas


----------



## Bogeyman (6. Mai 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Grüße aus Station C3, Zimmer 9
> Dank einer guten Portion Schmerzmitteln geht es mir soweit ganz gut. Ich bin ja schon gespannt aufs Essen



Auch von mir noch gute Besserung. Hoffentlich musst Du die Vollpension nicht zu lange geniesen.

und für alle die bei diesem Wetter depressiv werden...


----------



## HITOMI (6. Mai 2012)

Da fahren wir nächste Woche auch hin


----------



## average.stalker (6. Mai 2012)

super schoenes Bild. noch eine Woche, dann sind wir auch da.

selbstgeschossen?


----------



## Bogeyman (6. Mai 2012)

Ja war letzte Woche dort.


----------



## average.stalker (6. Mai 2012)

grossartig...

fuer uns sagt die Wettervorhersage leider nur circa 15grad nächste Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogeyman (6. Mai 2012)

Ok, 15°... etwas wärmer dürfte es schon sein. Ich drück Euch die Daumen, dass es nicht regnet
Lieber etwas kälter, als dass einem der Regen die Steine mit Schmierseife überzieht.


----------



## Hansiii (6. Mai 2012)

Wo fahrt ihr denn alle so in der Umgebung?

In Giesen?
Im Hildesheimer Wald?

Wenn nicht hier, wo dann? Ich suche interessante Strecken, die ich von Sarstedt aus erreichen kann, ohne am Ziel angekommen schon kaputt zu sein.


mfg


----------



## Martin31008 (6. Mai 2012)

Na die üblichen Strecken dürftest du kennen wenn du die letzten 246 Seiten gelesen hättest.

Söhlder Forsthaus, Tosmar bis Bad Salzdetfurth, Diekholzen, Blaupunkt Werk, Jahnswiese sind wohl die Normalen Strecken.

Was in Sarstedt los ist, keine Ahnung. 
Kenne ich nur vom Leineradweg, ausser Trekking wohl eher nix.



			
				Hansiii schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche interessante Strecken, die ich von Sarstedt aus erreichen kann, ohne am Ziel angekommen schon kaputt zu sein.


Also alles in 50km Umkreis, oder wann bist du kaputt?

BTW: 
Heute hat sich meine Hüftluxation von 1995 wieder gemeldet.
Morgen erstmal zum Arzt, hoffe es ist mit ein wenig Knorpel entfernen getan, und das Hüftgelenk kann noch 10 Jahre drin bleiben :-(


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Mai 2012)

So, ein kleiner Zwischenbericht:
Mir geht es soweit gut. Wenn ich den Arm nicht bewege habe ich auch keine Schmerzen, was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist, da ich den Arm jetzt sowieso drei Wochen nicht bewegen darf. Noch bin ich im Klinikum, heute Nachmittag werde ich dann aber wieder entlassen, wo ich auch recht froh drum bin. Der Schnitt ist etwa 7cm groß und geht quer über das Schlüsselbein - nicht schön, aber selten.
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Genesungswünsche und natürlich ganz vielen lieben Dank für die Besuche! aumen: 
Haltet die Ohren steif, ihr hört von mir


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Mai 2012)

Salve!
Alles Gute und weiterhin beste Genesung auch von mir!
Seltener Schnitt=Unikat
Davon wird man sich in langer Gegenwart erzählen
Und alles ewigkeitlich gespeichert
So werden Legenden gestrickt.....
LG, GKR


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Mai 2012)

@Um-Lei-Tung
die nummer Tossy 3 hat ich vor 12 Jahren auch, hab da vor lauter Schmerzen alle Bäume neben dem Trail umgetreten und bin anschließend nach hause gerollert im BK meinte man, das behandeln "wir" in bei ihrem Alter konservativ d.h. ruhig stellen und abwarten, ich muß sehr alt ausgesehen haben. Abends rief dann Machens an: kommen Sie bitte morgen früh nüchtern zur OP , es wurde Lebensalter mit Geburtsjahr verwechselt 
immerhin, lesen kann der Mann.
nach 8 Wochen war alles i.O. aber so richtig vertrauen hatte ich erst wieder nach einem Jahr.
Dir Gute Besserung


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Mai 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!...
> 
> Davon wird man sich in langer Gegenwart erzählen
> Und alles ewigkeitlich gespeichert
> ...


----------



## Hitzi (9. Mai 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> So, ein kleiner Zwischenbericht:
> Mir geht es soweit gut. Wenn ich den Arm nicht bewege habe ich auch keine Schmerzen, was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist, da ich den Arm jetzt sowieso drei Wochen nicht bewegen darf. Noch bin ich im Klinikum, heute Nachmittag werde ich dann aber wieder entlassen, wo ich auch recht froh drum bin. Der Schnitt ist etwa 7cm groß und geht quer über das Schlüsselbein - nicht schön, aber selten.
> Vielen Dank nochmal für die Genesungswünsche und natürlich ganz vielen lieben Dank für die Besuche! aumen:
> Haltet die Ohren steif, ihr hört von mir



Deine Verletzung hatte ich im August 2009. Seitdem keinen Tag ohne Schmerzen aber ich nehme es mit Fassung 

In 10 Wochen wieder voll belasten habe ich da gelesen... Dein Arzt scheint aber Optimist zu sein.... stell dich mal auf etwas mehr ein. Volle Belastungen kenne ich gar nicht mehr. Spätestens bei Übungen über Kopf oder ach so sinnvolle Klimmzüge sind gar nicht mehr richtig drin. Das größte Problem war bei mir die Ruhigstellung und damit die Verkrampfungen. An den Rest gewöhnt man sich irgendwie 

Einen Gilchrist Verband in XL habe ich noch hier liegen falls du einen selber bezahlen musst oder dir der Duft nach ein paar Tagen von den Dingern auf die Nerven geht 
Das Anlegen von dem Verband kann ich dir nur an Herz legen. Nimm dir für diese schwere Verletzung noch etwas Zeit..... ich war übrigens 7 Monate zu Hause 

Edit: Ach ja... gute Besserung 

Es gibt sogar einen Extra Fredi dazu http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=189844&page=25


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (9. Mai 2012)

Na du machst mir ja Hoffnung.. 
Ich bin guter Dinge, dass das wieder wird 
Den Thread kenne ich schon, hab auch schon ein wenig drin rumgestöbert und auch was gepostet.  Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis. 

Wie wurde die Verletzung bei dir behandelt?

XL ist mir zu groß, habe einen in L und der sitzt IMO schon recht locker auf der Schulter.




BTW: Schreiben mit einer Hand auf einem 17" Schlepptop ist zum Kotzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (9. Mai 2012)

Ich will dir nicht alle Illusionen rauben aber es dauert wirklich lange..... 10 Wochen habe ich zu Anfang auch mal gehört.... es wurde bei jeder Besprechung beim Arzt mehr.....und mehr.... August war der Unfall und erst hieß es Dezember dann Januar dann März etc 
Ich wurde nach deiner Methode operiert 

Immer schön KG (Massage) abholen und durchziehen. Ich habe dann zu Hause noch mit einem Thera-Band gearbeitet... kann ich dir auch empfehlen. Damit steigt die Beweglichkeit enorm 

Rechts oder links bei dir? Ich habs links..... das geht noch.....

Hält insgesamt alles Super nur das Schlüsselbein steht immer noch etwas nach oben. Ist halt ein optischer Fehler aber fällt nur "bestimmten" Personen auf 

Und du wirst auf Flufhäfen immer an den Anlagen bei der Kontrolle piepen  kurz das Schulterdach freigezogen und weiter gehts


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (9. Mai 2012)

Mit anderen Worten: Die Saison ist für mich gelaufen? 

Auch wenn es naiv sein mag, ich gehe davon aus im August wieder auf dem Rad zu stehen. 
Bei mir ist es rechts... ziemliche umgewöhnung nun alles mit links machen zu müssen, aber ich merke wir mir alles immer einfacher fällt, als vor einer Woche.
Nur für die Uni muss ich mir jetzt noch was ausdenken, mit links schreiben kann ich absolut nicht


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Mai 2012)

na schreiben kannst du sicherlich ohne Probleme
Beweglichkeit und Kraftaufbau dauert das wird doch recht schnell besser, bei mir ~3Monate 
radeln geht auch sofort wieder
für Klimzüge muß du erstmal den Arm wieder nachoben strecken können dann gehts
zum rumhüpfen und zügig bergab braucht es erstmal einen freien Kopf und das dauert

allerdings ist das fixieren suboptimal, sprich mit KG/ ggf anderen Arzt (Ortho)  ob das sein muß
bei mir war der Arm frei nur über die Schulter konnte ich den Oberarm nicht bewegen.


----------



## dieFluse (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

an erster Stelle gute Besserung an den Gestürzten! Das klingt beim Mitlesen wirklich übel.
Ich wollte hier mal fragen ob es in und um Hildesheim auch den ein oder anderen guten Bikeladen (auch Richtung Downhill) gibt? Ich war bisher nur Hannoverorientiert.

Grüßle


----------



## Hansiii (11. Mai 2012)

Leute sagt mal, 


sieht man euch im Hildesheimer Wald, Deister oder auf dem alten Übungsgelände in Giesen mal Biken? Als bekennender Kackboon würd ich gerne mal zuschauen/mitfahren wenn ihr jetzt nicht gerade DH macht :-D



mfg


----------



## sundancer (12. Mai 2012)

Hansiii schrieb:


> Leute sagt mal,
> 
> 
> sieht man euch im Hildesheimer Wald, Deister oder auf dem alten Übungsgelände in Giesen mal Biken? Als bekennender Kackboon würd ich gerne mal zuschauen/mitfahren wenn ihr jetzt nicht gerade DH macht :-D
> ...



Ich bin oft im Deister unterwegs. In den kommenden Zwei Wochen aber nicht, da zeitlich sehr verplant.

Gruss
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauernman (12. Mai 2012)

Hansiii schrieb:


> Leute sagt mal,
> 
> 
> sieht man euch im Hildesheimer Wald, Deister oder auf dem alten Übungsgelände in Giesen mal Biken? Als bekennender Kackboon würd ich gerne mal zuschauen/mitfahren wenn ihr jetzt nicht gerade DH macht :-D
> ...


nach einer längeren Pause werde ich nun auch wieder im Hildesheimer Wald und ab und zu auch mal aufm Übungsgelände zwischen Giesen und Himmelsthür unterwegs sein
mfg bauernman


----------



## balu74 (12. Mai 2012)

Habe mal ne frage gibt es im der nähren Umgebung jemanden der mir meine Federgabel insten kann (Alfeld) oder hilft da nur einschicken???
Rock Shox XC 32 Tk  Disc only. Mod. 2012
Ist durch geschlagen Zugstufeneinstellung ohne Funktion und der lockout geht manchmal nicht


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Mai 2012)

Salve!

Das macht der Max aus Holle! Super Service
http://www.gripconcept.com/index.php

LG, GKR


----------



## average.stalker (12. Mai 2012)

hab dort gerade meine Lyrik zum überholen!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. Mai 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier mal fragen ob es in und um Hildesheim auch den ein oder anderen guten Bikeladen (auch Richtung Downhill) gibt? Ich war bisher nur Hannoverorientiert.


 
Was den DH Berich angeht sieht es nicht besser aus als in Hannover. Wonach suchst du? Bike? Bekleidung? Ersatzteile?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Mai 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Das macht der Max aus Holle! Super Service
> http://www.gripconcept.com/index.php
> ...



genau! hatte meine DT ECM 
hat ich noch nicht, sowas fährt nicht jeder, sachte er.

war nach 1 Tag schwer beeindruckt, ich auch


----------



## dieFluse (13. Mai 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Was den DH Berich angeht sieht es nicht besser aus als in Hannover. Wonach suchst du? Bike? Bekleidung? Ersatzteile?


Schade. Bekleidung, Protektoren, Helme und einfach eine Anlaufstelle. Ansonsten muss man ja echt immer nach Hannover fahren oder Barsinghausen.


----------



## enemy111 (15. Mai 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Schade. Bekleidung, Protektoren, Helme und einfach eine Anlaufstelle. Ansonsten muss man ja echt immer nach Hannover fahren oder Barsinghausen.




Lohnt sich nicht, schau dich in Hannover um. in Hildesheim wirst du zu 100% in jedem Omma-Rad-Laden unglücklich ..


----------



## trixter78 (15. Mai 2012)

Tach zusammen!

Mir ist gerade zufällig ein Flyer in die Hände gefallen.
Vielleicht will der ein oder andere ja mal vorbeischauen.






Den Tag drauf ist in Hameln übrigens mal wieder Felgenfest.


----------



## enemy111 (15. Mai 2012)

wird an der strecke noch etwas gemacht?..
das, was ich bisher auf videos gesehen habe, finde ich nicht gerade berauschend..
da haben wir hier in hildesheim ohne sponsoren und ohne genehmigung deutlich bessere strecken.

edit:

z.B. :  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20129


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. Mai 2012)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich nicht, schau dich in Hannover um. in Hildesheim wirst du zu 100% in jedem Omma-Rad-Laden unglücklich ..


In Hannover ist aber auch nichts groß mit umschauen. Außer den Pappnasen am Aegi gibt es da auch nichts.


----------



## trixter78 (15. Mai 2012)

enemy111 schrieb:


> wird an der strecke noch etwas gemacht?..
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20129



Keine Ahnung...war schon länger nicht mehr da, nehme aber an, dass die Strecken zu sonem Event besonders 'rausgeputzt' werden.


----------



## sundancer (16. Mai 2012)

enemy111 schrieb:


> wird an der strecke noch etwas gemacht?..
> das, was ich bisher auf videos gesehen habe, finde ich nicht gerade berauschend..
> da haben wir hier in hildesheim ohne sponsoren und ohne genehmigung deutlich bessere strecken.
> 
> ...



Selbst wenn, sowas muss man unterstützen, wenn solche Strecken legal werden. Lest euch mal durchs Deisterforum. Strecken mit Megajumps wird niemand legalisieren. Also freut euch, dass es eine legale Strecke in der Nähe gibt. Ich komme bei gutem Wetter auf jeden Fall vorbei.

BTW: kann man da bei der Eröffnung auch selber fahren, oder nur die Vereinsmitglieder?

Gruß
Basti


----------



## enemy111 (16. Mai 2012)

naja, sie ist langweilig und aus hildesheimer sicht nicht in der nähe  wo ist der anreiz?


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Mai 2012)

Zu den 2 1/2 Strecken.
Hat sich schon verändert als auf dem Video.
Bis Min. 2:40 ist die von unten linke strecke zu sehen. Die hat sich auch nicht wirklich verändert, ein paar Anlieger erneuert.
Am Ende dieser Strecke sieht man ganz rechs ein paar erdhügel, dort wurden jetzt Tables raus geschapt.
Das was zum Ende hin im Video ist, ist einmal der Anfang der 2ten Strecke und das Roadgab.
Ganz unten im Auslauf der Strecken kann man noch ne neue Steilkurve sehen.
eine Strecke runter sind je nach fahrtempo um die 1min.

Mit den Strecken am tosmar und Sternwarte kann man das nicht vergleichen.

ich selbst war jetzt 3 oder 4 mal am Heitkamp


----------



## enemy111 (16. Mai 2012)

ist klar, dass wir hier nicht so hohe 'berge' haben, dennoch ist die frage ganz klar, ob einem streckenelemete wichtiger sind oder ein paar höhenmeter mehr.


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. Mai 2012)

die Strecken sind nicht länger als am Gelben Turm. eher kürzer dafür deutlich steiler.


----------



## Martin31008 (17. Mai 2012)

Heute Vatertag 13Uhr auf zum Himmelbergturm (Alfeld)


----------



## trixter78 (17. Mai 2012)

Warst Du am Vatertag schonmal da?
Laut nem Nachbarn waren letztes Jahr sehr viele betrunkene Jugendliche da (Facebook-Event), es gab viel Stress und es wurden Bierpullen vom Turm runtergschmissen, die auf dem Bierstand eingeschlagen sind.
Am besten den Helm aufbehalten (falls Du mit dem Rad hinfährst) 
Naja, wie gesagt...es wurde mir vom Nachbarn erzählt...hab mir selber kein Bild gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (18. Mai 2012)

So ähnlich war es. Der Turm wurde gesperrt, 90% der Leute waren Jugendliche, die Wege rochen nach Gras, und zwischendurch war kein durchkommen mehr weil keiner zur Seite gegangen ist.

Sicherlich war ich schonmal Vatertag da, ich möchte mal sagen von 5 Jahren - 15 Jahren jedes Jahr.


----------



## tanchoplatinum (25. Mai 2012)

Ah schön das sich viele so auskennen:

An der Sternwarte war ich schon mal mit meinem Hardtail und fand das auch nicht sehr Dicke, eine Line geht da den Berg runter. 
Tosmar hab ich mal bei einer cc Tour unter die Stollen genommen und bin dann im unteren Teil auf ein paar Downhillbikes aufgelaufen. diese meinten Schau mal Wie schnell das CC Hardtail ist.

Macht euch lieber selber ein Bild vor Ort bevor ihr hier was erzählt was ihr gar nicht wisst. So geht es mit unserm Sport leider nicht vorwärts.


Es gibt einen Trail der um das komplette Gelände rum geht, wer dort schneller als in einer Minute unten ist bekommt meine Bikes! Solange ihr einen Helm auf dem Kopf habt wird euch keiner am fahren hindern!  

Ach ja Hildesheim ist ja am Rand der Scheibe auf der wir so Leben, hatte ich ganz verdrängt.

ride on


----------



## tanchoplatinum (25. Mai 2012)

ach 

Vielen dank an Trixer, für den Eintrag.

Das hatte ich gerade vor


----------



## tisch (26. Mai 2012)

Hey daniel,
so ein wenig tut sich am Galgenberg schon. 
Aber am Heitkamp versuche ich auf alle Fälle dieses Jahr mal noch vorbeizuschauen. Ist keinesweges schlecht wenn dort was legal entsteht. Hatte aber auch vom Marvin gehört, dass es seitdem es legal ist eher weniger gebaut wird (von wegen Absprachen, dann kann der mal nicht und wann anders wiederum andere nicht)? Potential ist ja da.

edit sagt evt. schaffe ich es schon bei der Eröffnung mit der Cam aufzutauchen. vlt. könnt mich ja der liebenswerte Herr Tschage denn am Bahnhof einsammeln 

greetz timo


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Mai 2012)

das könnte man realliesieren Herr Tisch


----------



## marsepolani (29. Mai 2012)

HI,
wer von euch hat ein Rücklicht SMART E- Line in der Gegend vom Griesberg verloren?
bis bald im Wald
marsepolani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (29. Mai 2012)

Ist hier zwar keine Galerie aber ein paar mehr Fotos (bikes, trails etc.) fände ich ganz nett. 

Samstag: Hohe Schanze
Heute: Hohenbüchen


----------



## trixter78 (29. Mai 2012)

Da haste recht. Muss auch mal wieder ne Knipse mitnehmen.
Lohnt sich die Hohe Schanze? Bin bisher nur bis zur Apenteichquelle gekommen.


----------



## oxysept (29. Mai 2012)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Da haste recht. Muss auch mal wieder ne Knipse mitnehmen.
> Lohnt sich die Hohe Schanze? Bin bisher nur bis zur Apenteichquelle gekommen.



Habe ja auch nur das Handy dabei, die DSLR ist mir fast immer zu schwer, unhandlich und empfindlich zum mitnehmen.

Der Trail bei der Hohen Schanze ist leider recht kurz hat aber 2-3 "Spitzkehren", ein paar Wurzeln und geht bergab.
Bei der Apenteichquelle schaue ich, wenn ich in der Gegend bin, auch meistens vorbei; ist irgendwie immer was los dort und man kann außerdem die Wasserflaschen wieder voll machen.

Bild (Hohe Schanze) aus dem Album von G-K-R:


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. Mai 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> Bild (Hohe Schanze) aus dem Album von G-K-R:



Salve!
Sehr schöne Ecke
Heute waren wir am Rotts-, Finken-, Gall- und Lerchenberg: Motto: trails only pfädchen macht den scout und einen prima Job
LG nach Warzen

G-K-R


----------



## average.stalker (30. Mai 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Sehr schöne Ecke
> Heute waren wir am Rotts-, Finken-, Gall- und Lerchenberg: Motto: trails only pfädchen macht den scout und einen prima Job
> LG nach Warzen
> ...



Klingt irgendwie nach Ausland 
Wir sollten echt mal wieder ne Tour in Gang bringen. 
Ich muss doch auch noch trails kennen lernen hehehe


----------



## tanchoplatinum (1. Juni 2012)

So hier noch mal eine Gedankenstütze, für alle die so vergeslich sind wie ich.

Es gibt für jeden was zu Fahren, eine Table Line, ein vollgas Downhillstück, einen Spitzkeren Trail ( Wo es nicht ums schnell Fahren geht) und ein paar Single Trails.

Den Lift gibt es nicht, aber frische und neu angelegte Trails.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (1. Juni 2012)

Da isses


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Juni 2012)

hat aber auch lang genug gedauert, schaut fett aus?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (1. Juni 2012)

Lecker! 
Jetzt musst du nur noch zusehen, das die Schulter wieder ihren Dienst verrichtet.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (1. Juni 2012)

Vorhin ne Runde drauf rumgetollt, übertrieben geil! Das Fahrwerk ist so sensibel, das Rad geht richtig gut um Ecken und rollt wie auf Schienen. Die Nabe klingt auch geil.
Leider ist mir der Rahmen ein bisschen zu klein.
Jemand Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buggy65 (2. Juni 2012)

tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> So hier noch mal eine Gedankenstütze, für alle die so vergeslich sind wie ich.
> 
> Es gibt für jeden was zu Fahren, eine Table Line, ein vollgas Downhillstück, einen Spitzkeren Trail ( Wo es nicht ums schnell Fahren geht) und ein paar Single Trails.
> 
> Den Lift gibt es nicht, aber frische und neu angelegte Trails.



Hallo,

habe die Einladung zum Anlass genommen heute mal Euren kleinen Bikepark zu besichtigen. Ist wirklich prima geworden und sieht nach `ner Menge Arbeit aus. Schade nur, dass nicht mehr Gäste da waren.
Viel Spass dort weiterhin.
Gruß Buggy


----------



## trixter78 (3. Juni 2012)

Hab mir gestern auch gedacht, dass da schon ganz schön viel Arbeit drinsteckt. Ist echt gut geworden und war n' nettes Event. Ich fand gar nicht, dass sooo wenig Gäste da waren.



Tzuecho schrieb:


> Bilder gibt es unter :
> 
> http://www.denniswiessner.blogspot.de/2012/06/eroffnung-der-downhillstrecke-am.html


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (7. Juni 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> Habe ja auch nur das Handy dabei, die DSLR ist mir fast immer zu schwer, unhandlich und empfindlich zum mitnehmen.
> 
> Der Trail bei der Hohen Schanze ist leider recht kurz hat aber 2-3 "Spitzkehren", ein paar Wurzeln und geht bergab.
> Bei der Apenteichquelle schaue ich, wenn ich in der Gegend bin, auch meistens vorbei; ist irgendwie immer was los dort und man kann außerdem die Wasserflaschen wieder voll machen.
> ...



 ...das Fötö kömmt mir döch bekännt vör! Der südliche Sackwald ist immer eine Reise wert, wie ich finde! Der Trail mit den Spitzkehren ist schon ziemlich... spitz!


----------



## oxysept (9. Juni 2012)

Ein paar Handy-Fötös vom heutigen Nachmittag:

1: Ein- bzw. Ausfahrt vom heute entdeckten Trail (jahrelang dran vorbei gefahren )
2: die Stammscheibe vom Trail (Bocksberg) wurde entfernt, kam mir dort etwas fehl platziert vor
3: Blick vom Idtberg bei Kaierde (zu sehen: Mittal, Delligsen, Steinberg)
4 u.5: Trail entlang des Glasebachs


----------



## oxysept (10. Juni 2012)

Beim Glenedurchbruch:


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. Juni 2012)

Hat zufällig jemand aus der Umgebung einen funktionierenden Stahlfederdämpfer mit 222mm EBL rumliegen und günstig abzugeben? Im Optimalfall handelt es sich um einen DHX4 oder 5, nur bitte keinen Roco!


----------



## sundancer (10. Juni 2012)

Hab nen DHX 5 mit Moto Pitkan Tuning oder nen Vivid 5.1. 
Was wären dir die Daempfer denn Wert? Preisvorschlag bitte per PN.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Juni 2012)

nen Vivid hätte ich auch noch liegen


----------



## enemy111 (12. Juni 2012)

fox rc4 222 mm ebl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (12. Juni 2012)

Was soll der RC4 denn kosten? Gerne per PN


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. Juni 2012)

Danke, für die Rückmeldungen. Habe jetzt erst mal den Vivid vom Frorider. Hoffentlich harmoniert der besser mit dem Hinterbau des Norcos als mein Roco.


----------



## average.stalker (12. Juni 2012)

jemand in Willigen am Samstag (zum gucken) ?


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. Juni 2012)

Sonntag sind wir schon ne ordentliche gruppe die anch braunlage will, noch jemand dabei?


----------



## enemy111 (13. Juni 2012)

Sollte noch jemand Parts benötigen, ich habe hier noch ein wenig rumfliegen.. Kommt die Tage in den Bikemarkt,.. Verkauf in Einzelteilen, ist bereits größtenteils zerlegt.

Rahmen:  Nicolai ION 20  Gr. L  2010  (Blau,Weiß) 
Dämpfer:  Fox RC4 mit 500 Feder
Gabel:      Fox 40 RC2 2010, Frischer Service, Toxo, Papiere .. etc.
optional: Bos Idylle weiß, 2 zusätzliche Federn
Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR Carbon VR/HR 203mm 
Kurbeln:   RaceFace Atlas 38T DH
Pedalen:  NC 17 Magnesium
Kettenführung: Straitline Silent Guide ( NEU )
Steuersatz: Chris King
Lenker:    Sixpack Menace
Vorbau:    Hope
Sattel:      Selle Italia SLR 135g
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Holzfeller
Felgen:     VR Syncros FR , HR Reverse 439 ( NEU )
Naben:      VR / HR DT Swiss 440 Freeride
Schaltung: Shimano XT SC
Reifen:      VR  Continental RainKing , HR Maxxis Minion FR
Schläuche: Maxxis DH

 ride on


----------



## Bogeyman (13. Juni 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> jemand in Willigen am Samstag (zum gucken) ?


Wenn mich mein Taxi nicht versetzt und das Wetter mit spielt bin ich auch am Samstag da.



Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Sonntag sind wir schon ne ordentliche gruppe die anch braunlage will, noch jemand dabei?


Klingt auch gut und wenn das Wetter mit spielt bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (14. Juni 2012)

Habe das gute Wetter am Nachmittag genutzt und u.a. den Selter besucht.
Auf einem Forstweg ging es hoch zum Kammweg und diesen anschließend komplett entlang bis auf Höhe Naensen.
Zurück gings über den Klippenweg, ein kurzes Kammwegstück, den Karl Zierke Weg und einen flowigen Trail am alten Steinbruch vorbei.

Karl-Zierke-Weg (mit zwei Sprüngen http://www.myheimat.de/freden-leine/natur/baumhindernisse-im-weg-m1576706,1731726.html ) 
sowie den Trail vorbei am alten Steinbruch kann ich empfehlen.

Fotos:
1:       Freden vom Selterkamm
2 u. 3: Karl-Zierke-Weg
4:       Trail oberhalb des alten Steinbruchs
5:       Alfeld (man erkennt schwach die Dampfwolke des Papierfabrikschornsteins) vom alten Steinbruch aus


----------



## oxysept (14. Juni 2012)

Hat eben die Anhänge raus gehauen.
Hier nochmal:


----------



## trixter78 (15. Juni 2012)

Die Bilder sehen ja vielversprechend aus.
Hast Du die Strecke zufällig aufgezeichnet?


----------



## oxysept (15. Juni 2012)

Da der Selter zum Teil Naturschutzgebiet ist, gilt folgende Verordnung: http://www.freden.de/uploads/media/VO_Naturschutzgebiet_Selterklippen.pdf
Weitere Infos zum NSG-Selter gibt es hier (die verlinkte 1:5.000 Karte ist einen Blick wert): http://www.nlwkn.niedersachsen.de/naturschutz/schutzgebiete/einzelnen_naturschutzgebiete/45040.html

@Trixter78: Schau mal in Dein Postfach .


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Juni 2012)

Haste dir mal die Ultradächer angeguckt. Über 10m Überhänge, Schönes Klettergebiet und eins der schwersten Routen Norddeutschlands


----------



## trixter78 (15. Juni 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> @Trixter78: Schau mal in Dein Postfach .



Danke für die Infos 
Ich meld mich, wenn ich mir den Selter mal anschauen will (oder auch ne andere Tour fahren will).


----------



## Gamalix (16. Juni 2012)

Moinsen gleichgesinnte,

ich wollte nur ne kleine Vorstellung in die Runde werfen.
Ich lese hier schon lange mit und habe auch einiges hier an teilen gekauft aber nun ist der Radvirus wieder entfacht und ich bin 2-3 mal die woche unterwegs. Dank Firmenwagen in groß  und kleiner Werkstatt an board macht es richtig spass mal von links nach rechts in Niedersachsen zu fahren um einige spots zu besuchen.

Mein Name ist Stephan und wohne genau zw. Hannover und Hildesheim. Unterwegs bin ich mit einem Grossmann DF 06 das für meine zwecke eigentlich ausreichend ist 

Also sollte jemand lust haben sich mir und meinem Radtransporter anzuschließen würde ich mich freuen. Immer allein ist blöd ;-)
Also auf ein freundliches miteinnander...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. Juni 2012)

Willkommen im Thread!
Am So. sind einige Leute aus der Gegend in Braunlage im Bikepark, vielleicht sieht man sich dort?


----------



## trixter78 (16. Juni 2012)

@Gamalix: Herzlich Willkommen!

@huhnchen: Habt ihr eigentlich schon angebaut, um eure Bikesammlung unterzustellen??? Ist mir gerade erst aufgefallen, wie lang Deine Liste ist ;-)


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. Juni 2012)

Nee, angebaut haben wir noch nicht, auch wenn es mittlerweile eng wird im Keller. Allerdings habe ich "Neuanschaffungsverbot", schließlich sind das nur meine Bikes und er hat ja auch nicht nur eins 
Apropos, noch jemand Interesse an nem Rennrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (17. Juni 2012)

Ich hab Interesse an einem Rennrad wenns groß ist

Mein rotes Cannondale ist weg, seit 2 Wochen rocke ich dieses Gerät:







Stevens 4S


----------



## oxysept (17. Juni 2012)

Bin heile zurück aus dem Dschungel, aus der Schei$$e .
Nächstes Mal packe ich die Machete oder besser gleich den Freischneider ein; was für ein Dickicht.
Trotzdem überwiegend schöner Trail, aber seht selber:


----------



## oxysept (17. Juni 2012)

Zweiter Teil (das letzte Foto gibt die ungefähre Situation des letzten Traildrittels wieder):


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Juni 2012)

Salve! 
Supertolle Ecke, sehr schön
Seid froh das ihr sowas habt, so versteckt und verwachsen...

LG GKR


----------



## oxysept (17. Juni 2012)

@GKR: Die Ecke ist wirklich super, hoffentlich darf der Trail auch weiterhin befahren werden.
Im Frühjahr oder Herbst, bei unbelaubtem Wald und niedriger Krautschicht, ist er aber deutlich angenehmer zu fahren.

War auch überrascht wie viele Segelflugzeuge heute unterwegs waren, teilweise sogar recht dicht über den Baumkronen . 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1yRV-oNObE"]Hangfliegen 2011 Ithwiesen      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Martin31008 (17. Juni 2012)

Wo war das jetzt? Freden Selter?
Hat denn außer Thommes und mir noch jemand Runtastic am laufen? Könnte man sehen wo ihr so langfahrt.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. Juni 2012)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Ich hab Interesse an einem Rennrad wenns groß ist...


 
Ist nicht groß . Bin nur 1,69m und habe es selber gefahren. Rahmengröße ist 21,5" (54cm), das dürfte viel zu klein sein.


----------



## Martin31008 (17. Juni 2012)

Ähh, das ist glaub ich ziemlich groß, oder? 
Bei den meissten Herstellern gibt's nur noch 23" 58cm darüber.
Mach mal ein Foto, wahrscheinlich isses so ein Carbon Plastik Dingens, für das Geld kaufen sich andere Leute ein Auto


----------



## Harvester (18. Juni 2012)

Bei Rennrädern is die zu verwendene Größe anders: ich z.B. hab bei meinen 1.85 oder so nen 60er Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. Juni 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> Zweiter Teil (das letzte Foto gibt die ungefähre Situation des letzten Traildrittels wieder):








wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Trail !


----------



## JesKacz (20. Juni 2012)

Typisch, wo ein Pädken durchsticht ist danach ein Pfad....

Ich schulde Dir noch eine Hachzfahrt. Wollen wir demnächst mal den Brocken rocken  oder in St. Ansreasberg...mhh da reimt sich nichts drauf..

Sag bescheid, dann können wir mal was in die Harzer-Richtung starten.

Ich wollte auch schon immer mal von HI - direkt auf den Brocken ...


----------



## Gamalix (24. Juni 2012)

Gibt's eigentlich Fahrgemeinschaften? Ich habe im Sprinter immer min. einen Platz frei für Rad und Rider. Wenn mein Kollege keine Böcke hat sogar zwei. Also wo seit ihr? Gern auch Anfänger  bin ja auch einer. Kann auch abholen wenn es keine Weltreise ist. Galgenberg und Heitkamp sind derzeit meine Favoriten lasse mich aber gerne von neuen Dingen überzeugen


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Juni 2012)

In Alfeld gibs noch nen paar andere nette Trails, evtl am We wieder unterwegs


----------



## oxysept (25. Juni 2012)

Auf Grund des zeitweise schlechten Wetters heute war ich zu Fuß unterwegs.
Hat sich gelohnt - habe einen netten Trail entdeckt:


----------



## trixter78 (25. Juni 2012)

Sieht so aus wie eins Deiner kleinen "Ratet mal, wo ich gewesen bin"-Spielchen ;-)

@Gamalix:
Was bzw. wo fährst Du überhaupt? Tourenlastig oder eher so diese Downhill-Hochschiebe-Aktionen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. Juni 2012)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Sieht so aus wie eins Deiner kleinen "Ratet mal, wo ich gewesen bin"-Spielchen ;-)


Salve!

Ich rate dann mal: Külf !!??

LG, GKR


----------



## trixter78 (25. Juni 2012)

Brunkensen aus Nord-Westen gesehen?


----------



## Gamalix (26. Juni 2012)

trixter78 schrieb:


> @Gamalix:
> Was bzw. wo fährst Du überhaupt? Tourenlastig oder eher so diese Downhill-Hochschiebe-Aktionen?



Eher diese downhill hochschiebe Aktionen. Aber schade das anscheind niemand das gleiche fährt. Oder? Zumindest antwortet niemand


----------



## trixter78 (26. Juni 2012)

Ein paar Leute gibts schon, die öfter mal nach Braunlage usw. fahren. Da ich aber nicht zu den Leuten gehöre, kann ich dazu auch nix Genaueres sagen ;-)
Momentan ist es hier verhältnismäßig ruhig. Letztes Jahr gab es auch die ein oder andere IBC-User-Tour in Hildesheim, Alfeld oder Umgebung. Vielleicht sollten wir sowas mal wieder in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## ---Nik--- (26. Juni 2012)

Moin gamalix, doch wir sind ne hochschieber Truppe, aber nicht hier im IBC aktiv.
Meld dich mal über Facebook bei mir! Ich bin:  Nik s da


----------



## Ripgid (26. Juni 2012)

Gamalix schrieb:


> Eher diese downhill hochschiebe Aktionen. Aber schade das anscheind niemand das gleiche fährt. Oder? Zumindest antwortet niemand



doch, hier gibts schon etliche downhiller; wir sprechen uns aber eher per facebook oder handy ab, um den thread nicht zuzumüllen.
Sind eigentlich so gut wie jedes Wochenende in irgend einem Bikepark. Kann es das nächste mal ja hier reinschreiben! 

@Trixter
Plan' sowas doch mal! ;-)


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Juni 2012)

@oxy: dürfte glaube der kleine Trail vom Steinbruch Reuberlippolshöle sein Richtung Marienhagen oder?


----------



## oxysept (26. Juni 2012)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Sieht so aus wie eins Deiner kleinen "Ratet mal, wo ich gewesen bin"-Spielchen ;-)



Nö !

Da ich noch nie auf dem Hohenstein war, war dieser mein Hauptziel.
Die Fotos sind aber in der Gegend unterhalb des Erdrutsches im Kikedal entstanden - also zwischen Erdrutsch und Humberghütte (Brunkensen).

Auf eine Neuauflage einer IBC-User-Tour hätte ich auch Bock. 
Gerne hier bei Alfeld z.B. im Reuberg-Hils, DuingerBerg-Külf oder Hils-Ith.


----------



## Ripgid (26. Juni 2012)

@Trixter,Oxysept
Ein paar Leute aus unserer Facebook-Hildesheimer-Feierabendrunde planen diese Tour für den 08.07: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uoymfdvoecopwrxc vielleicht wollt ihr ja einen Teil davon mitfahren?

Und hier noch ein Termin für eine Enduro-tour am 07.07 vom User Jaamaa geplant. Wer noch mit möchte sollte sich ranhalten, da die Kapazitäten begrenzt sind:

Am Samstag den 07.07.2012 plane ich die Stiege-Tour im Harz.

 Max. 10 Teilnehmer (Seilbahnkarte), besser wäre es aber nur mit  6-8 Leuten. 

 Los geht es um 9.30 Uhr in Braunlage am Wurmberg, dann heißt es sich an  der Seilbahn anstellen, damit man auch zügig nach oben kommt. Diese sollte planmäßig dann um 9.45 den Betrieb aufnehmen. 

  Wenn dann alle die fast 400 hm hochgeschuttelt sind, kann es gegen  10.30 ab der Bergstation losgehen. Zuerst kommt der Schanzentrail...  schön steil mit Spitzkehren! Dann der Wurmbergstieg bis Schierke... die  Brockenstraße fast ganz hoch... Höllenstieg Part 1, Höllenstieg Part 2,  Höllenstieg Part 3... dann über den Treppenstieg hoch zur Höllenklippe,  Grenzklippe bis zur Leistenklippe... nun kommt der Beerenstieg... jetzt  könnte man noch den Trail bis zum Ottofelsen fahren und dann weiter bis  zur Steinernen Renne (Einkehrmöglichkeit)...dann  einige Km auf Waldwegen zurück.. wenn noch Körner da sind rauf zum  Hohnekopf und den Moorstieg runter... kurz weiter, dann der Pfarrstieg  bis Schierke... flowiger Alte Rodelbahn Trail bis Elend... zum Schluss  noch auf einigen Waldrandtrails vorbei an Kukkis Erbsensuppe (lecker!)  bis Braunlage. 

 Die Stiege sind teilweise schon ganz knackig und  technisch schon das Beste was der Harz zu bieten hat. Trotzdem sollten  sie alle fahrbar sein. Die Steinerne Renne schließe ich da mal aus, aber  anschauen sollte man sich das da schon. Bei Nässe ist das jedoch zu  gefährlich. 

 Dürften ca 45 - 50 Km / ca 1200-1400 hm werden.  Klingt viel, ist aber durch die permanente Glückshormonausschüttung ein  Klacks. Ankunft in Braunlage dann ca 16 - 17 Uhr, je nachdem wieviel  Pausen man macht. Protektoren sind zu empfehlen und vernünftige Reifen  auch. 

 Also wer mit möchte gebe mir schnell Bescheid, da die Kapazitäten begrenzt sind.


----------



## trixter78 (26. Juni 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @Trixter
> Plan' sowas doch mal! ;-)



Ich hatte da schon ne Tour im Hinterkopf, bei der Oxy dann den Guide machen müsste, da ich einige Abschnitte/Trails nur von seinen Fotos kenne

Oxy, was meinste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (26. Juni 2012)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Ich hatte da schon ne Tour im Hinterkopf, bei der Oxy dann den Guide machen müsste, da ich einige Abschnitte/Trails nur von seinen Fotos kenne
> 
> Oxy, was meinste?



Gehen tut das so sicherlich, wobei das Stück Gerzen-Sack und Freden-Winzenburg auf der Straße "blöd" ist. Das lange Rennstiegstück im Sackwald ist auch nicht gerade spannend, eher was zum Tempo machen.
Wir können die Runde ja mal abfahren wenn du Zeit hast, bin mir bei einigen Ecken auch nicht sicher welche Wege du dort genau meinst.

Mir schwebt eher so was in folgender Reihenfolge vor (Anhang rot): Reuberg - Lippoldshöhle - Waldrand Coppengrave - Weenzer Bruch - Raabeturm - Glasebachteich - Bocksberg - Steinberg - Rettberg

Man könnte auch (Anhang blau): Reuberg - Waldrand Hohenbüchen - Grünenplan - Roter Fuchs - Ithkamm - Weenzer Bruch - Waldrand Coppengrave 

Die Trails lassen sich ja beliebig kombinieren, je nachdem wie weit und wie viele Höhenmeter es sein sollen. Das oben sind nur zwei spontane Ideen auf die Schnelle. 
(Die Linien auf der Karte im Anhang geben nur den ungefähren Wegverlauf wieder, nur schnell rein gemalt .)

@Ripgid: Die Tour von Jaamaa hört sich spannend an.
Habe nur das Probleme ohne Auto nicht nach Braunlage kommen zu können - bräuchte eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Alfeld. 
Ist auch die Frage ob ich mit meinem 100mm Hardtail dort alles halbwegs fahren kann oder euch nur aufhalte. Sind noch andere XC-Hardtails dabei oder nur Enduros?

@Trixter78: Wenn du die Tour am 08.07. mit fährst und mich ab Langenholzen bis Dickholzen im Auto mitnehmen könntest, würde ich mich euch anschließen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Juni 2012)

@oxy: evtl fahren Thomas und ich am 07. nach Braunlage.
Würde dich dann mitnehmen und Rückfahrt würde von der Zeit her auch gut passen.


----------



## Ripgid (26. Juni 2012)

@Benni
Stimmt doch gar nicht!! Ich wollte jaamaas stiegetour mitfahren!! Nächstes mal frag mich doch bitte vorher bevor du mich irgendwo einplanst..


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Juni 2012)

bin davon ausgegangen das du park fahren wolltest als du gesagt hattest ob wa anch braunlage fahren wollen, naja nicht tragisch fahre auch so alleine in braunlage im park.
Also Oxy wenn du willst dann fahren wir zusammen, außer es schifft wie aus kübeln.


----------



## trixter78 (26. Juni 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> @Trixter78: Wenn du die Tour am 08.07. mit fährst und mich ab Langenholzen bis Dickholzen im Auto mitnehmen könntest, würde ich mich euch anschließen.



Nee, bei der Tour bin ich nicht dabei. Den Abschnitt, den ich kenne (südliche Hälfte), finde ich tourentechnisch so unattraktiv...das muss ich mir nicht geben  Nagut, abgesehen von dem kleinen Trailstück auf dem Tafelberg.



oxysept schrieb:


> bin mir bei einigen Ecken auch nicht sicher welche Wege du dort genau meinst.


Dann meinst Du wahrscheinlich die Ecken, bei denen ich auf Deine Ortskenntnis gehofft habe ;-)
Das betrifft die Teilstrecken:
Rennstieg -> Trail Hohe Schanze -> Winzenburg (wenn möglich über Apenteichquelle)
Die Trails im Selter
Bester Weg vom Selter zum Steinberg-Trail

Die Verbindung Gerzen -> Sack in meinem Tourenvorschlag ist eigentlich nur drin, weil vielleicht jemand mitfahren möchte, der mit der Bahn anreist.


----------



## oxysept (26. Juni 2012)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Nee, bei der Tour bin ich nicht dabei. Den Abschnitt, den ich kenne (südliche Hälfte), finde ich tourentechnisch so unattraktiv...das muss ich mir nicht geben  Nagut, abgesehen von dem kleinen Trailstück auf dem Tafelberg.



Hast schon Recht, ist sehr viel Forststrasse dabei.



Frorider Ben schrieb:


> bin davon ausgegangen das du park fahren  wolltest als du gesagt hattest ob wa anch braunlage fahren wollen, naja  nicht tragisch fahre auch so alleine in braunlage im park.
> Also Oxy wenn du willst dann fahren wir zusammen, außer es schifft wie aus kübeln.



Danke für das Mitfahrangebot. Können wir gerne so machen falls bei Jaamaa noch Kapazitäten frei sind.


----------



## average.stalker (26. Juni 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @Trixter,Oxysept
> Ein paar Leute aus unserer Facebook-Hildesheimer-Feierabendrunde planen diese Tour für den 08.07: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uoymfdvoecopwrxc vielleicht wollt ihr ja einen Teil davon mitfahren?
> 
> Und hier noch ein Termin für eine Enduro-tour am 07.07 vom User Jaamaa geplant. Wer noch mit möchte sollte sich ranhalten, da die Kapazitäten begrenzt sind:
> ...



Hab mit "Jaama" auch schon Kontakt über Facebook und bin evtl mit dabei (mit der besseren Hälfte).

wo habt ihr denn den FB-Gruppe?


----------



## Ripgid (26. Juni 2012)

@stalker
Sorry, ist ne private Veranstaltung und keine Gruppe.. Lass dich von Marcus einladen


----------



## average.stalker (27. Juni 2012)

ah, das meinst du. bin eingeladen vom Marcus und hab auch zugesagt (hoffe ihr nehmt mich mit  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogeyman (27. Juni 2012)

Die Tour im Harz klingt echt gut, allerdings dürfte dafür meine Kondition nicht ausreichen. Habe mich an 1000hm am Gardasee so richtig kaputt spielt  Vielleicht macht ja jemand ein GPS Track davon, dann kann ich es in 2-3 Touren nachfahren 
Bei der Tour um Alfeld rum wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Ripgid (27. Juni 2012)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Die Tour im Harz klingt echt gut, allerdings dürfte dafür meine Kondition nicht ausreichen. Habe mich an 1000hm am Gardasee so richtig kaputt spielt  Vielleicht macht ja jemand ein GPS Track davon, dann kann ich es in 2-3 Touren nachfahren
> Bei der Tour um Alfeld rum wäre ich dabei.



Ach klar, kannste mal gepflegt mitkommen, bis dahin haste noch etwas zeit zur regeneration... Außerdem sind wir aufs Trailfahren und nicht aufs Bergauf-peitschen spezialisiert.. Konditions-granaten sind wir ja nun auch nicht.. (alle)


----------



## Bogeyman (27. Juni 2012)

Der Körper hat sich schon lange regeneriert  Ist ja auch schon über zwei Monate her. Aber der Geist hat noch ein "The Skull"-Trauma.
Bin ja gerade aus Saalbach zurück, da gibts genug Gondeln und schöne flowige Trails. Die stregen nicht so an, höchstens die Gesichtsmuskeln beim Dauergrinsen


----------



## average.stalker (28. Juni 2012)

saalbach will ich noch im september hin. hoffentlich klappt das!

Harztour: 1000HM sind fuer mich auch ne stange. aber sachte gehts. 

evtl nehm ich sogar mein 29er AllMountain, oder sollte es definitiv das Enduro sein??


----------



## jaamaa (28. Juni 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> saalbach will ich noch im september hin. hoffentlich klappt das!
> 
> Harztour: 1000HM sind fuer mich auch ne stange. aber sachte gehts.
> 
> evtl nehm ich sogar mein 29er AllMountain, oder sollte es definitiv das Enduro sein??



Die Frage erübrigt sich... willst du Spaß beim Strecke machen oder Spaß beim runterfahren!

Und die Hm sind ein Klacks, ist man doch vollgepumpt mit Endorphinen. Außerdem gebe ich mit meinem 16kg Bikel das Tempo vor.


----------



## average.stalker (28. Juni 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Die Frage erübrigt sich... willst du Spaß beim Strecke machen oder Spaß beim runterfahren!
> 
> Und die Hm sind ein Klacks, ist man doch vollgepumpt mit Endorphinen. Außerdem gebe ich mit meinem 16kg Bikel das Tempo vor.



uebergeredet.
das Nomad hat auc nur 14.5kg, es sei denn ich zieh noch Muddy Marry drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (28. Juni 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> ich zieh noch Muddy Marry drauf...



... zumindest vorne kann das ja nicht schaden!


----------



## stefan aus s (28. Juni 2012)

Ich wäre auch gerne mitgekommen, aber a bin ich einer der wenigen auf diesem Planeten die nicht bei F. Book sind, und leider ist der Termin schon vergeben. Wenn Ihr den Track aufzeichnet wäre das super, aber noch geiler wäre es wenn das Ganze nochmal stattfindet.


----------



## average.stalker (28. Juni 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ... zumindest vorne kann das ja nicht schaden!



Hinten ist aber die plattengefahr höher. Hm mal sehen. Vll beides


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. Juni 2012)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Die Tour im Harz klingt echt gut, allerdings dürfte dafür meine Kondition nicht ausreichen. Habe mich an 1000hm am Gardasee so richtig kaputt spielt  Vielleicht macht ja jemand ein GPS Track davon, dann kann ich es in 2-3 Touren nachfahren
> Bei der Tour um Alfeld rum wäre ich dabei.


 
Da würde ich mich (in beiden Punkten) anschließen


----------



## average.stalker (28. Juni 2012)

Ach kommt. Ich bin die maximale bergaufbremse...


----------



## Ripgid (28. Juni 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> uebergeredet.
> das Nomad hat auc nur 14.5kg, es sei denn ich zieh noch Muddy Marry drauf...



da der markus gesagt hat, dass da spitze-steine auf den Trails liegen, nehm' ich die 1,2kg Conti Baron Pellen


----------



## average.stalker (29. Juni 2012)

du scheinst leidensfähig zu sein


----------



## jaamaa (29. Juni 2012)

Geht nichts über gute Reifen, auch wenn es dann ein Kilo mehr wird. Bei der letzten Harztour hatten wir bei 6 Leuten 3x ein Platten - 3x ein NobbyNic - 3x das gleiche Bike


----------



## Bogeyman (29. Juni 2012)

Hatte ich auch schon... 2 Schläuche dabei und 3 Platten mit dem DHler im Harz  Dann durfte ich schön vom Stausee zurück nach Bad Harzburg schieben... trotz DH Schlappen.
Am Gardasee mit dem Enduro und dem leichten Ardent keine Probleme gehabt. Jetzt in Saalbach bei gleichem Rad, Reifen und Luftdruck zwei Platten. Bei mir scheint das echt von der solaren Strahlung o.ä. abzuhängen.


----------



## Ripgid (29. Juni 2012)

ich hab da so meine erfahrungen gemacht..

Schwalbe Muddy Mary oder Dirty Dan = ~1-5 Schläuche pro Biketag
Conti Baron = 8 Tage Bikepark und bislang nicht ein einziger Plattfuß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (29. Juni 2012)

schlechtes Karma?


----------



## average.stalker (29. Juni 2012)

also entweder ihr habt schlechtes Karma?
oder einer von uns kann nicht fahren (ich?) sooo viele schläuche...


----------



## oxysept (29. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich das hier so lese bekomme ich Angst vor nächster Woche.
Ein Baron wiegt 1,2kg  - dann wiegen zwei von den Pellen ungefähr so viel wie mein kompletter Laufradsatz *incl.* RocketRon vorn und X-King hinten.
Habe aber vorhin sicherheitshalber die FatAlberts aufgezogen (ca. 650g das Stück), ich hoffe die halten den Bedingungen stand.


----------



## Snake2601 (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier in der Gegend, und neu in dem Sport. Komme aus der Nähe von Sarstedt.
Da ich jetzt aber auch keinen Bock habe die letzten 250 Seiten zu lesen, wollte ich mal fragen, ob ihr mir GPS Daten von Trails in Hildesheim schicken könntet. Vielleicht so in der Ecke von Bosch. Mit Beschreibungen kann ich leider nix anfangen. Bin schon froh das ich die Stadtteile halbwegs auseinander halten kann. 

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## waldhase (2. Juli 2012)

Snake2601 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin neu hier in der Gegend, und neu in dem Sport. Komme aus der Nähe von Sarstedt.
> Da ich jetzt aber auch keinen Bock habe die letzten 250 Seiten zu lesen, wollte ich mal fragen, ob ihr mir GPS Daten von Trails in Hildesheim schicken könntet. Vielleicht so in der Ecke von Bosch. Mit Beschreibungen kann ich leider nix anfangen. Bin schon froh das ich die Stadtteile halbwegs auseinander halten kann.
> 
> Danke im Vorraus.



Hier findest du sicher etwas:

http://www.gpsies.com/home.do;jsess...52.142338229345874_9.905676841735838_mapQuest


----------



## Snake2601 (2. Juli 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hier findest du sicher etwas:
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/home.do;jsess...52.142338229345874_9.905676841735838_mapQuest



Cool. Danke dir.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. Juli 2012)

Habt ihr das hier schon gesehen?

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

Da fehlen mir echt die Worte...

Demnächst dürfen Kletterer ihren Sport wohl auch nur noch horizontal ausüben


----------



## Snake2601 (2. Juli 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Habt ihr das hier schon gesehen?
> 
> http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern
> 
> ...




Gesehen, unterschrieben und bei facebook geteilt.

Wenn die das wirklich durchkriegen, dann wird der Sport in Hessen demnächst wohl illegal ausgeübt.


----------



## Ripgid (2. Juli 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Habt ihr das hier schon gesehen?
> 
> http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern
> 
> ...



gesehen, unterschrieben und geteilt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HITOMI (3. Juli 2012)

[...] noch Wege befahren dürfen, die fest sind und von nicht geländegängigen, zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können [...] Außerdem soll das gemeinsame Fahren von mehreren Radfahrern ggfs. genehmigungspflichtig werden [...]
hallo??? 

Natürlich auch unterschrieben und gleich geteilt


----------



## oxysept (8. Juli 2012)

Im Anhang ein paar Handybilder von gestern aus dem Harz +
 ein passendes Video aus dem Netz (3:30-4:15 déjà vu ): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A-d_suvX1M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jaamaa (8. Juli 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> Im Anhang ein paar Handybilder von gestern aus dem Harz +
> ein passendes Video aus dem Netz (3:30-4:15 déjà vu ): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A-d_suvX1M&feature=youtu.be



Ja das sieht so einfach aus... und warum? 
6facher Weltmeister im Trial / alles schön trocken / Video geschnitten. Im Abspann sieht man, dass es auch ihn mehrfach gelegt hat.

Hast du die Fotos für mich auch ein bißchen größer?


----------



## Bogeyman (8. Juli 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> Im Anhang ein paar Handybilder von gestern aus dem Harz +
> ein passendes Video aus dem Netz (3:30-4:15 déjà vu ): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A-d_suvX1M&feature=youtu.be



Oh ja, meine Handgelenke haben sich immer noch nicht beruhigt.
Hast Du auch so schön viele Stiche/Bisse von den kleinen Fiechern die uns bei der Pause an der Brockenstraße (1. Bild) attakiert haben?


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2012)

Mich haben die kleinen Biester auch versucht bei lebendigem Leib zu fressen. Ich habe knapp 40!! Stiche zusammen an Armen und Beinen zusammen 

@jaamaa Vielen Dank nochmal für die tolle Runde und das klasse guiding...
Auch wenn bei mir die Kräfte am Ende versagt haben hat es richtig viel Spaß gemacht...


----------



## Bogeyman (8. Juli 2012)

Joa auch von mir nochmal Danke fürs Guiden. Auch wenn ich mich völlig übernommen habe.
Beim nächsten Mal teile ich die Tour dann auf 2-3 Tage auf 
Hier nochmal mein Gruppenfoto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (8. Juli 2012)

ach, ich dachte das wären mückenstiche?! widerliches Viehzeugs.. habe 2 ungeschnittene Videos von einem kurzen Trail (ca. 1 min) in meine dropbox geladen, wer sich die anschauen möchte, schickt mir seine email als PN, dann gebe ich die Freigabe raus... 





























Bilder und Videos folgen..


----------



## oxysept (9. Juli 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mich haben die kleinen Biester auch versucht bei lebendigem Leib zu fressen. Ich habe knapp 40!! Stiche zusammen an Armen und Beinen zusammen
> 
> @jaamaa Vielen Dank nochmal für die tolle Runde und das klasse guiding...
> Auch wenn bei mir die Kräfte am Ende versagt haben hat es richtig viel Spaß gemacht...



30 Stiche an den Beinen dürften es bei mir wohl auch knapp sein; die Arme sind verschont geblieben. 

@jaamaa: Ich schicke die Bilder per E-Mail an Ripgid, dann können sie zusammen mit seinen Videos in die Dropbox (?). 
Auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank fürs guiding und die vielen erstklassigen Trails , die du uns gezeigt hast.
War ein super spaßige Tour , obwohl es teilweise etwas tricky für mich und mein HT war.

@Ripgid u. Bogeyman: Danke für die Fotos.


----------



## jaamaa (9. Juli 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> @jaamaa: Ich schicke die Bilder per E-Mail an Ripgid, dann können sie zusammen mit seinen Videos in die Dropbox (?).
> 
> War ein super spaßige Tour , obwohl es teilweise etwas tricky für mich und mein HT war.



Jo... danke.
Und was jetzt nicht ging, geht bestimmt beim nächsten Mal. Hat auf jeden Fall den fahrtechnischen Horizont erweitert.

Übrigens... ich habe 0 Stiche


----------



## average.stalker (9. Juli 2012)

Meine arme und Beine sind auch ein Streuselkuchen!!

Tour war super. Danke auch hier nochmal!

Durch euren Speed (dranbleibenwollen) und den Regen, hab ich echt auch nochmal nen Sprung nach vorn gemacht fahrtechnisch


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. Juli 2012)

Schöne Bilder! 
Wir haben am Sonntag im Deister geduscht , leider ohne Fotos.


----------



## waldhase (10. Juli 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!
> Wir haben am Sonntag im Deister geduscht , leider ohne Fotos.



Das senkt die Wasserrechnung


----------



## oxysept (10. Juli 2012)

Mein Ziel war es einen Mudguard ähnlich des Mucky Nutz Bender Fender zu basteln: http://muckynutz.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=76 
Als Vorlage diente die Skizze im Anhang (DIN A5).
Verwendet wurden eine 0,7 l PET-Flasche, 5 Kabelbinder sowie eine Blechschere und Lochzange.
[Um das Ganze zu vereinfachen würde ich zukünftig eine PET-Flasche mit größerem Durchmesser (1,5 l oder 2,0 l) aus dünnerem Kunststoff verwenden 
--> lässt sich wahrscheinlich einfacher schneiden und besser an die Form der Gabel anpassen.]
Ob der Mudguard seinen Zweck erfüllt und mein Gesicht/Oberkörper sauber hält wird sich zeigen; bin gespannt.


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. Juli 2012)

genau das Prinziep des Marshguards


----------



## marsepolani (10. Juli 2012)

Hast du dir schon einmal Gedanken über die Verletzungsgefahr gemacht??
Es sieht alles sehr scharfkantig aus.

Bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## oxysept (10. Juli 2012)

Wüsste nicht wie ich jemals unbeabsichtigt mit den Plastikkanten in Berührung kommen, geschweige denn mich an diesen verletzten sollte.
Um sich an dem Plastikteil zu verletzten muss man entweder Schlangenmensch oder aber Fahrradakrobat sein. 
(Bin weder das Eine noch das Andere.)

Würde sogar behaupten, dass durch das Teil die Verletzungsgefahr sinkt. 
Dreck in den Augen oder Matsch auf der Brille sind sicherlich je nach Situation gefährlicher und erhöhen die Verletzungsgefahr.

Werde das Ding ein bis zwei Wochen testen und dann wahrscheinlich eh wieder demontieren. 
War und bin nur neugierig ob so ein kleines/leichtes Teil einen positiven Effekt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marsepolani (10. Juli 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht wie ich jemals unbeabsichtigt mit den Plastikkanten in Berührung kommen, geschweige denn mich an diesen verletzten sollte.
> Um sich an dem Plastikteil zu verletzten muss man entweder Schlangenmensch oder aber Fahrradakrobat sein.
> (Bin weder das Eine noch das Andere.)
> 
> ...



Habe wirklich schon die unmöglichtsten Stürze miterlebt. 
Kumpel  springt von einen Gab, stürzt und schiebt sich den Lenker durch den kompletten Knie/Schienbeinprotector. Zum Glück hat er sich nicht ernsthaft verletzt.
Bei deiner Konstuktion habe ich eher daran gedacht, andere nicht zu verletzen.

Hab noch viel Spaß beim basteln.

bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## Belov (10. Juli 2012)

Moin, moin,

erst mal Grüße an alle Hildesheimer Biker. Lese hier schon seit längerem mit, und muss mich nun auch mal outen.

Anlass: Ich habe heute nachmittag/abend meine Sattel-Werkzeugtasche verloren. 

Ist so ein kleines schwarz-silbernes Teil von Scicon mit Klett-Gebamsel. Innen drin Schlauch, Reifenheber, Kartuschen-Pumpe und eine Ersatz-Kartusche.

Vermutliche Verlustorte können der Tosmar-Kamm-Trail bis zur Schutzhütte (aus Richtung Diekholzen), oder der Trail oberhalb des Segelflugplatzes einschließlich der Abfahrt grob Richtung Mordmühle sein.

Falls jemand zufällig das Teil finden sollte wäre es lieb wenn er es einsteckt und mir vielleicht hier Bescheid sagt. 

Ist auch ein kleiner Finderlohn drin. 

Auf jeden Fall hat die Tasche den Trail-Test schon mal nicht bestanden. 

Keep on Riding


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Juli 2012)

@ Oxysept: Jetzt ist der Marsh Guard da, kannst rumkommen.


----------



## trixter78 (15. Juli 2012)

Vom 14. - 22.7. läuft in Alfeld die Themenwoche "Ab in die Bergwelt".
Kommenden Samstag wird in dem Zusammenhang ne geführte MTB-Tour angeboten.
Die Tour startet um 15.30 Uhr auf dem Alfelder Marktplatz.
Keine Ahnung, wo es lang geht, wer Guide ist und wie lange die Tour dauert. Laut Infotext ist die Tour für "normal trainierte" Radler geeignet.
Werd mit meiner besseren Hälft mitfahren...vorrausgesetzt, das Wetter ist nicht ganz so schlecht.
Mal schauen, wer noch so kommt


----------



## Martin31008 (15. Juli 2012)

Ich werd gleich mal nach Alfeld Ballern und mal gucken was das mit "Ab in die Bergwelt" auf sich hat.
Auf der Alfelder Homepage ist eine Webcam wo man sich den Spass anschauen kann.


----------



## Frorider Ben (15. Juli 2012)

Die Hölle ist da net los, Tag der offenen Tür, ein paar Steine auf dem Marktplatz, Fressbuden, eine Eislaufbahn aus Kunststoff und nen Großes Alpenpanoramabanner mit nem Biker druff.


----------



## trixter78 (15. Juli 2012)

War gerade auch da. Die hätten die ganze Geschichte mal n'bissl hüttenmäßiger aufziehen sollen...mit Maßkrügen, Kaminwurzn, Germknödel, passender Musik usw.
Die Fressbudenbetreiber wirken eher wie aus ner Hippiekommune. Ganz nett gemacht ist es aber imho trotzdem.


----------



## balu74 (16. Juli 2012)

@Frorider Ben
Habe mal ne Frage wo ist der Marsh Guard zu bekommen und was kostet er???
Und wie sind die ersten erfahrungen damit???
MFG Henning
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Ripgid (16. Juli 2012)

@balu
Ben vertreibt die Dinger, glaube er hat sogar noch ein paar auf Lager! kostenpunkt 10-15â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marsepolani (17. Juli 2012)

balu74 schrieb:


> @Frorider Ben
> Habe mal ne Frage wo ist der Marsh Guard zu bekommen und was kostet er???
> Und wie sind die ersten erfahrungen damit???
> MFG Henning
> FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}



Hi, 
zur Not sucht man bei Google.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110904608422&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:DE:3160

bis bald im Wald

marsepolani


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Juli 2012)

Schön blöd bei Ebay zu kaufen wenn es die um die Ecke gibt.
ripgid hat es schon gesagt 10eur der MarshGuard, 15eur wenn man ein passendes Decal wünscht, z.B. Carbon Look oder Farbe mit Name.
Die Decals werden bei Paulitz Werbetechnik erstellt.


----------



## marsepolani (17. Juli 2012)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Schön blöd bei Ebay zu kaufen wenn es die um die Ecke gibt.
> ripgid hat es schon gesagt 10eur der MarshGuard, 15eur wenn man ein passendes Decal wünscht, z.B. Carbon Look oder Farbe mit Name.
> Die Decals werden bei Paulitz Werbetechnik erstellt.



HI,
so würde ich auch denken, wenn ich die Sachen selbst verkaufen würde.
Aber für manche gibt´s halt die Sachen nicht um die Ecke.  Bevor man die Läden in ganz Hildesheim abklappert ist die Sache bei Ebay, Internet doch eine gute Lösung.

bis bald

im Wald


----------



## jaamaa (17. Juli 2012)

marsepolani schrieb:


> HI,
> so würde ich auch denken, wenn ich die Sachen selbst verkaufen würde.
> Aber für manche gibt´s halt die Sachen nicht um die Ecke.  Bevor man die Läden in ganz Hildesheim abklappert ist die Sache bei Ebay, Internet doch eine gute Lösung.
> 
> ...



Die Anfrage richtete sich aber direkt an Frorider Ben


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. Juli 2012)

das ding ist viel zu kurz, bei den nassen padken fliegt einem der dreck trotzdem hinter die brille.


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Juli 2012)

noch keine Probleme dabei gehabt, bin gestern ne Runde bei uns im Matsch gefahren, sicht war super. hinter die Brille fliegen geht nur wenn man keine DH Brille trägt. kommt ja auch immer darauf an wie schnell man fährt und wieviel AMtsch rumliegt und welche reifen man nutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balu74 (17. Juli 2012)

Ist ja gleich um die Ecke komme so um 16:00 mal vorbei


----------



## balu74 (17. Juli 2012)

So habe ihn montiert und testrunde durch den nahen Forst . Fazit die Gabelrohre bleiben sauber 
Gruß Henning


----------



## enemy111 (18. Juli 2012)

die dinger sind so unfassbar hässlich und unnötig ..


----------



## DerChempi (18. Juli 2012)

Mahlzeit!
Ich hab mal bock am Wochenende ne Tour zu fahren. Galgenberg oder Tosmar ist mir ziemlich wumpe. Hauptsache man ist später schön fertig 
Mag mir einer mal die üblichen Touren von euch zeigen oder mich bei seiner mitnehmen??

Grüße


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (18. Juli 2012)

DerChempi schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Ich hab mal bock am Wochenende ne Tour zu fahren. Galgenberg oder Tosmar ist mir ziemlich wumpe. Hauptsache man ist später schön fertig
> Mag mir einer mal die üblichen Touren von euch zeigen oder mich bei seiner mitnehmen??
> 
> Grüße




Schwucke :-*


----------



## DerChempi (18. Juli 2012)

Jap  Hat heute einfach zu viel Spaß gemacht  Und ich will mal schauen ob ich als untrainierter mithalten kann


----------



## Ripgid (19. Juli 2012)

DerChempi schrieb:


> Jap  Hat heute einfach zu viel Spaß gemacht  Und ich will mal schauen ob ich als untrainierter mithalten kann



Sonntag ließe sich einrichten. Hast was tourentaugliches oder nimmste den DH-bock?


----------



## enemy111 (19. Juli 2012)

morgen nach wibe!


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Juli 2012)

Morgen nach Braunlage


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. Juli 2012)

Morgen zuhause rumpopeln!
Hat jemand Interesse die Klausuren für mich zu schreiben?
Hätte Analysis 1 und 2, Lineare Algebra, Differentialgleichungen, Technische Mechanik 1 und 2, Werkstoffkunde, Werkstofftechnologie, Elektrotechnik für Maschinenbau 1, Chemie und Grundlagen des Konstruierens im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Juli 2012)

könnte dier nen Stapel hefte dafür geben, kansnt ja mit kopfhören auf dem Bike lernen dann ahste spaß und Leid zu gleich


----------



## Ripgid (20. Juli 2012)

Bis auf Chemie ja! Ob das mit studi-ausweisen tauschen noch klappt?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (20. Juli 2012)

Klingt gut, dann mache ich Chemie 
Ausweise tauschen klappt leider nicht mehr, es wird immer ein Lichtbildausweis dazu verlangt. -.-


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (20. Juli 2012)

Salve!
Dann passt es doch: Ihr seht doch unter Euren full-face-Helmen alle gleich aus
Hach, dat war aber auch nett beim Prof. Haferkamp im Keller mit dem Kerbschlagbiegeversuch, den Schwingkreisen im MZG und den kritischen Drehzahlen im OK-Haus
Viel Erfolg
G-K-R


----------



## oxysept (20. Juli 2012)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Vom 14. - 22.7. läuft in Alfeld die Themenwoche "Ab in die Bergwelt".
> Kommenden Samstag wird in dem Zusammenhang ne geführte MTB-Tour angeboten.
> Die Tour startet um 15.30 Uhr auf dem Alfelder Marktplatz.
> Keine Ahnung, wo es lang geht, wer Guide ist und wie lange die Tour dauert. Laut Infotext ist die Tour für "normal trainierte" Radler geeignet.
> ...



Werde auch mitfahren; wird sicherlich eine gemütliche Tour.
Schadet sicher nicht den MTB-Sport in Alfeld etwas zu unterstützen.


----------



## DerChempi (20. Juli 2012)

Sonntag sollte passen  
Neee, ich bin dann mit der CC Möhre von meinem Dad unterwegs. Mit dem Demo kommt man jetzt keinen Berg mehr hoch


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. Juli 2012)

Pläne über Pläne hier ... und gleich noch einer:

Sonntag Braunlage! Noch jemand da?


----------



## Ripgid (20. Juli 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Pläne über Pläne hier ... und gleich noch einer:
> 
> Sonntag Braunlage! Noch jemand da?



Nein, wir sind morgen da!

@Chempi ich schreib dir nochmal wg. Sonntag.. denke mal so ab mittag.. ~35km, 800hm und 2,5std!


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Juli 2012)

Mal wieder bombig in Braunlage gewesen. Viel Spaß morgen, Streckenzustand bei 80Prozent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogeyman (21. Juli 2012)

und wieviel Schlamm hattet ihr? Sonst ist es im Harz noch sehr feucht.


----------



## oxysept (22. Juli 2012)

Habe mir eben nochmal ein paar Gedanken über eine "IBC-Tour" in der Alfelder Ecke (bzw. westlich von Alfeld) für euch Hildesheimer und Co. gemacht.

Um die Tour möglichst abwechslungsreich (bezogen auf Landschaft und Wege) zu gestalten ist eine Runde von ca. 45-50 km Länge und etwa 1200 Hm raus gekommen. 
Start und Ziel ist in Delligsen (z.B. beim Aldi/Rewe Parkplatz). Auf halber Strecke (Weenze-Bruch) gibt es mehrere Einkehrmöglichkeiten (warmes Essen, Getränke etc.).

Vom Termin würde ich einen Samstag oder Sonntag mit Start um 9-10 Uhr vorschlagen. 
Die Mittagspause findet ab 13-14 Uhr statt und das Tourende ist gegen 17-18 Uhr erreicht.

Übersicht der geplanten Strecke (Start oben recht - Delligsen; Mittag unten links - Weenzer-Bruch):


----------



## tisch (22. Juli 2012)

Hört sich gut an. Sollte ich dann ein Tourenfähieges Rad haben würde wenn ich den Tag frei habe dabei sein.


----------



## Frorider Ben (22. Juli 2012)

Sorry mit dem DHler bin ich raus.
@Kitty: Matsch sehr wenig, Räder und wir selbst waren sehr sauber.
Gab ein paar große Pfützen auf dem DH im mittleren Teil nach dem ersten Wegkreutzung. Gibt in dem bereich auch ein paar kleine verbesserungen.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. Juli 2012)

Schön war´s! 
Im Regen hin und gefahren bei Sonnenschein


----------



## Bogeyman (22. Juli 2012)

mmhh das klingt ja gar nicht so schlecht... Bei unserer Tour am Sa. waren fast alle Trails zwischen Bad Harzburg und Brocken noch sehr feucht, der Pionierweg war mehr Bach als Trail.
Mal abwarten wie das Wetter so wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. Juli 2012)

@oxy hübsch!

a) welches We
b) was ist das für ein Kringgel, rechts unter der Mitte?
c) Verhältnis Trail zu Rest?


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Juli 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Schön war´s!
> Im Regen hin und gefahren bei Sonnenschein



Gestern hats geregnet? hier net


----------



## oxysept (23. Juli 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @oxy hübsch!
> 
> a) welches We
> b) was ist das für ein Kringgel, rechts unter der Mitte?
> c) Verhältnis Trail zu Rest?




a) je nachdem wann es euch zeitlich am besten passt und das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt (wie schauts mit diesem WE aus?)
b) der Kringgel (der wie ein Ausrufezeichen ausschaut?) ist die Gegend um den Glasebachteich
c) schwer zu schätzen; etwa 50-60% Trail 40-45% Schotter und 5% Asphalt
 bis auf die Auffahrt zum Hilskamm aber keine längeren Schotterpassagen

Wer hätte den prinzipiell Interesse (Bogeyman, Trixter78, Ripgid, Jaamaa, Turbo, Instinctless, GKR, Tisch, Pfädchen etc.)?
Ein Enduro oder AM sind für die Tour die beste Wahl, HT geht aber auch gut.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juli 2012)

Lust mit Sicherheit, die Strecke die du dort rausgesucht hast sieht auch gut aus, aber rein konditionell wird das leider wohl nix...


----------



## tisch (23. Juli 2012)

So wie es bei mir ausschaut habe ich wohl erst am 11./12.8 wieder Wochenende. Dieses We bin ich in Schulenberg


----------



## stefan aus s (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich wäre auf jedenfall dabei, Sa. oder So. ist egal.


----------



## Bogeyman (23. Juli 2012)

Lust hätte ich schon, aber nachdem ich wieder mal gemerkt habe wie mich 800hm echt fertig machen, denke ich ich sollte passen.
Möchte ja nicht wieder den Bremsklotz spielen wie im Harz.
Freue mich dann schon auf die Fotos


----------



## Ripgid (23. Juli 2012)

@Daniel & Kitty
mit der Denkweise werdet ihr auch weiterhin auf dem Level fahren! no pain no gain! Wo keine Herausforderung da kein Fortschritt! also, mitfahren!

Lust hätte ich schon, mitzufahren. Aber wenn ich mir die Trails in Hildesheimer Umgebung anschaue, sollte wohl vorab erst jemand mit dem Buschmesser alle Trails abfahren!


----------



## Trailworxx (23. Juli 2012)

Kennt jemand den aktuellen Zustand vom Canyon- und Kammtrail auf dem Tosmar?

Ich frag mich, ob die wieder fahrbar sind oder eher einem Schlammloch gleichen?


----------



## oxysept (24. Juli 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> Habe mir eben nochmal ein paar Gedanken über eine "IBC-Tour" in der Alfelder Ecke (bzw. westlich von Alfeld) für euch Hildesheimer und Co. gemacht.
> 
> Um die Tour möglichst abwechslungsreich (bezogen auf Landschaft und Wege) zu gestalten ist eine Runde von ca. 45-50 km Länge und etwa 1200 Hm raus gekommen.
> Start und Ziel ist in Delligsen (z.B. beim Aldi/Rewe Parkplatz). Auf halber Strecke (Weenze-Bruch) gibt es mehrere Einkehrmöglichkeiten (warmes Essen, Getränke etc.).
> ...



Keine Angst, die Harztour von Jaamaa war deutlich anstrengender als es die geplante Tour werden wird. 

Der erste Tourteil (Vormittags von Delligsen zum Bruchsee) ist 26 km lang und hat 700 Hm.
Der zweite Abschnitt nach der Mittagspause (Nachmittags vom Bruchsee nach Delligsen) ist kurze 22 km lang und hat nur noch 500 Hm.
Der zeitliche Ablauf (siehe oben) ist sehr großzügig kalkuliert, wir haben also ausreichend Zeit. 

@Bogeyman: Im Harz habe ich doch den Bremsklotz gespielt .

@Ripgid: Dein Buschmesser wird nicht benötigt, bis auf ein paar kurze Stellen müsste alles frei sein. 

Übersichtskarte:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/90565065/Besuchertour 48 1200.jpg
(Entgegen des Uhrzeigesinns.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (24. Juli 2012)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Sorry mit dem DHler bin ich raus.


Hast doch jetzt n' Hardtail 
Wollen morgen übrigens nochmal nach Badse (17.30 Uhr Treffpunkt auf dem Parkplatz)...falls Dir das nicht schon zu langweilig ist.

Bzgl. Tour: Bin dabei. Der Termin muss nur passen.
Hatte auch etwas Magenschmerzen wegen den Hömes, Ripgids Argument war aber überzeugend.


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Juli 2012)

müsst ich mal in den terminkalender gucken. Freitag wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @Daniel & Kitty
> mit der Denkweise werdet ihr auch weiterhin auf dem Level fahren! no pain no gain! Wo keine Herausforderung da kein Fortschritt! also, mitfahren!



Hehe, damit hast du schon Recht, deswegen wird ja auch kräftig trainiert und auch mit Pain 

Samstag bin ich allerdings wohl wieder im Harz, und Sonntag steht Brunchen(Pflichtveranstaltung  ) an... Nächstes WE wäre ich aber dabei...


----------



## Ripgid (24. Juli 2012)

@daniel
Wo bist du denn im Harz unterwegs? Wollte eigentlich nach Braunlage in den Park, aber ich würde mich evtl auch für was anderes breitschlagen lassen )


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2012)

Es steht noch nicht 100% fest, da ein Kumpel von uns in Bonn Geburtstag feiert, aber ich hatte an eine Tour gedacht die der vom letzten Mal sehr ähnlich ist, nur das ich den Harzbus mit einbauen will.. etwas mehr bergab, etwas weniger bergauf 

Leider habe ich das GPX file vom letzten mal noch nicht, habe average.stalker aber schon angeschrieben...


----------



## Ripgid (24. Juli 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Es steht noch nicht 100% fest, da ein Kumpel von uns in Bonn Geburtstag feiert, aber ich hatte an eine Tour gedacht die der vom letzten Mal sehr ähnlich ist, nur das ich den Harzbus mit einbauen will.. etwas mehr bergab, etwas weniger bergauf
> 
> Leider habe ich das GPX file vom letzten mal noch nicht, habe average.stalker aber schon angeschrieben...



hört sich gut an.. habe 2 GPX-files (von henning und mirko) wenn du die übereinander legst.. naja weist schon  schreib mir mal ne PN mit deiner email..


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (24. Juli 2012)

Trailworxx schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den aktuellen Zustand vom Canyon- und Kammtrail auf dem Tosmar?
> 
> Ich frag mich, ob die wieder fahrbar sind oder eher einem Schlammloch gleichen?



schlammtechnisch ist der Kammtrail fahrbar, 2 max. 3 Stellen sind noch grenzwertig, ist aber bodentechnisch gut... allerdings ist er zugewachsen!!???  Hier haben die Brennnesseln die Herrschaft übernommen!! Wie konnte das geschehen? Tosmartrail, Griesbergtrail, Welfenhöhentrail.... alles zugewachsen... unglaublich


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. Juli 2012)

Tour wäre ich (+ Freund) dabei, allerdings bin ich nächstes Wochenende am Ochsenkopf zum Ladies Treffen. 
Dieses Wochenende würde ich Wetterabhängig machen. Ein Schauer zwischendurch ist kein Problem, allerdings im Regen schon starten ist nicht meins, da bin ich ausnahmsweise mal Mädchen


----------



## tisch (24. Juli 2012)

Ach... lange Hose und langes Trikot und nen Tag lang durchflügen. Dann sollte auch wieder frei sein 

Wegen Termin; wollen wir das wieder so machen wie bei der IBC Tour letztes Jahr in Hildesheim? Paar Vorschläge und jeder schreibt sich bei den für sich passenden Terminen dazu? 
Ich wette aber, dass dieses Mal weniger Leute mit schwerem Gerät dabei sind. Das war ja für die Touren Leute letztes mal glaube eine absolute Kaffefahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailworxx (25. Juli 2012)

tisch schrieb:


> Ach... lange Hose und langes Trikot und nen Tag lang durchflügen. Dann sollte auch wieder frei sein .



Dann haben wir ja jetzt einen Freiwilligen für die Trailpflege


----------



## oxysept (25. Juli 2012)

Falls das Wetter diese WE gut bleibt (kurze Schauer würden mich nicht stören, nur Dauerregen), schlage ich einfach vor, 
dass der eine Teil diesen Samstag (Sonntag ginge auch, Wetter wird aber schlechter) mit mir losfährt und der andere Teil eine Woche später am WE.
Somit passt es fast allen.
Ist eh besser mit zwei kleineren Gruppen je 5 bis max. 10 Bikern zu fahren als mit einer großen Gruppen mit mehr als 10 Bikern. 

Tragt euch bitte in die Liste ein, damit ich Bescheid weiß wer wann dabei ist.

*Samstag 28.07.:* turbo.huhnchen + Freund, Stefan aus s,
*Sa. 04.08. oder So. 05.08.:* Ripgid (?), [email protected], Bogeyman (?),  
Trixter78, pfädchenfinder: habe euch noch bei keinem Datum eingetragen, war mir nicht sicher wann  es euch passt

Treffen diesen Samstag ist um 09:00 Uhr auf dem Aldiparkplatz in Delligsen (Dr.-Jasper-Str. 10c).


----------



## tisch (25. Juli 2012)

hm. schade an beiden möglichkeiten kann ich nicht...


----------



## Trailworxx (25. Juli 2012)

Jimi der Bayer schrieb:


> schlammtechnisch ist der Kammtrail fahrbar, 2 max. 3 Stellen sind noch grenzwertig, ist aber bodentechnisch gut... allerdings ist er zugewachsen!!???  Hier haben die Brennnesseln die Herrschaft übernommen!! Wie konnte das geschehen? Tosmartrail, Griesbergtrail, Welfenhöhentrail.... alles zugewachsen... unglaublich



Ich bin vorhin den Canyon Trail gefahren, ging ganz gut, aber stellenweise extrem zugewuchert!
Bei dem Wetter mit langen Klamotten zu fahren ist aber auch keine Option 

Ansonsten war wirklich gut was los oben am Tosmar Gipfel


----------



## stefan aus s (26. Juli 2012)

Sehr geil das hat super geklappt, freu mich auf Samstag!!!!!!


----------



## trixter78 (26. Juli 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> *Samstag 28.07.:* turbo.huhnchen + Freund, Stefan aus s,
> *Sa. 04.08. oder So. 05.08.:* Ripgid (?), [email protected], Bogeyman (?),
> Trixter78, pfädchenfinder: habe euch noch bei keinem Datum eingetragen, war mir nicht sicher wann  es euch passt
> 
> Treffen diesen Samstag ist um 09:00 Uhr auf dem Aldiparkplatz in Delligsen (Dr.-Jasper-Str. 10c).



Sa.,28.7. und So.,5.8. kann ich nicht (-> Umzugshelfer), wobei Sa. spontan sogar klappten könnte, weil ich nur helfen muss, wenn nicht genug Leute da sind.
Fest zusagen kann ich also nur Sa., den 4.8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte das so verstanden, das das ein Forumstreffen werden soll und dazu gehören meiner Meinung nach mehr als nur vier peoples.

Außer dem: schon mal nach dem Wetter gesehen :kotz:
Sorry, aber dafür klingelt bei mir der Wecker nicht auch noch am Wochenende.


----------



## Bogeyman (26. Juli 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> [...]
> *Samstag 28.07.:* turbo.huhnchen + Freund, Stefan aus s,
> *Sa. 04.08. oder So. 05.08.:* Ripgid (?), [email protected], Bogeyman (?),
> Trixter78, pfädchenfinder: habe euch noch bei keinem Datum eingetragen, war mir nicht sicher wann  es euch passt
> ...



mmhh dieses Wochenende ist es schlecht und nächstes bin ich leider in Bonn unterwegs. Da muss ich leider passen. Falls sich doch noch dieses WE was ergibt melde ich mich, aber bei dem prognostiziertem Wetter sieht das echt bescheiden aus.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. Juli 2012)

@oxy
Sa. 04.08. könnte pfädchenfinder passen. sonst folgt ggf Do #pn

heute Trails AT Westkamm Tosmar Söhre Steinberg Fberg
 keiner ausser meiner einer, aber alle leider geil
gegen Nessel und Brombeerranken unten immer mit


----------



## trixter78 (26. Juli 2012)

Gar nicht so leicht, das Ding mit möglichst vielen Leuten auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## oxysept (27. Juli 2012)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Gar nicht so leicht, das Ding mit möglichst vielen Leuten auf die Beine zu stellen.



Du sagst es .

Um das Forum zu entlasten und die Terminfindung übersichtlicher zu gestalten habe ich eine Doodle-Umfrange angelegt:
http://doodle.com/p28wp2d2sdnrinhb

Als mögliche Termine stehen die ersten drei Augustwochenenden zur Wahl; jeweils die Samstage und Sonntage.
Wer Lust hat die Tour mitzufahren trägt sich einfach ein und setzt bei den passenden Terminen sein Kreuz.

Ob das Wetter an dem gewählten Termin dann passt ist natürlich Glückssache.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. Juli 2012)

Eingetragen


----------



## average.stalker (28. Juli 2012)

hmmmm.... so ein bisschen lust hätte ich auf tour in Delligsen nach Dingen auch. ist ja meine alte Heimat....


----------



## stefan aus s (28. Juli 2012)

Danke fürs guiding heute oxysept war super, aber ich bin auch i.A., wie mehrfach erwähnt.
Zeit wieder mehr zu trainieren.


----------



## oxysept (28. Juli 2012)

Da ich heute keine Fotos gemacht habe gibt es nur drei alte Bilder vom Steinbergtrail aus dem Herbst 2011 - sind wir heute Vormittag aber auch lang gefahren.





Damit es nicht verloren geht hier noch einmal:
Um das Forum zu entlasten und die Terminfindung übersichtlicher zu gestalten habe ich eine Doodle-Umfrange angelegt:
http://doodle.com/p28wp2d2sdnrinhb


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (1. August 2012)

Gibt es hier noch eine spontane Moutainbikerin, die Freitag bis Sonntag Zeit und Lust hat zum Ladies Treffen 2012  zum Ochsenkopf zu fahren? 
Ich starte am Freitag um 9:30Uhr, Rückreise am Sonntag (will gegen 19:00Uhr zurück sein).
Meine Mitfahrerin hat leider abgesagt, bei Interesse einfach per PN bei mir melden. Tel.Nr. angeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (1. August 2012)

Darf ich?


----------



## HITOMI (1. August 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Gibt es hier noch eine spontane Moutainbikerin, die Freitag bis Sonntag Zeit und Lust hat zum Ladies Treffen 2012  zum Ochsenkopf zu fahren?
> Ich starte am Freitag um 9:30Uhr, Rückreise am Sonntag (will gegen 19:00Uhr zurück sein).
> Meine Mitfahrerin hat leider abgesagt, bei Interesse einfach per PN bei mir melden. Tel.Nr. angeben!




Kann leider nicht frei nehmen. Sonst hätte ich mich gemeldet.
Viel Spaß am Ochsenkopf!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. August 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Darf ich?


 
Bekommst du das noch hin in der kurzen Zeit zum Mädchen zu werden?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. August 2012)

HITOMI schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht frei nehmen. Sonst hätte ich mich gemeldet.
> Viel Spaß am Ochsenkopf!


 
Schade, aber Danke! Spass werden wir sicherlich haben.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (2. August 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Bekommst du das noch hin in der kurzen Zeit zum Mädchen zu werden?




Irgendwo hab ich noch eine Perrücke rumliegen, den Rest erkennt man unter Helm, Trikot und Shorts eh nicht 
.. vielleicht stopfe ich mir noch etwas Klopapier unters Jacket


----------



## tisch (2. August 2012)

Wie schauts mit dem aktuellen Stand zur Tour aus? Wenn ich nicht völlig quer im Kopp bin scheints ja auf den 12. hinaus zu laufen?


----------



## oxysept (3. August 2012)

tisch schrieb:


> Wie schauts mit dem aktuellen Stand zur Tour aus? Wenn ich nicht völlig quer im Kopp bin scheints ja auf den 12. hinaus zu laufen?



Nachdem sich die letzten 5 Tage nichts mehr am Umfrageergebnis geändert hat, schlage ich vor, dass wir den 12.08. (Sonntag) hiermit als Termin fest machen.
Ich lasse die doodle-Umfrage aber weiterhin offen, sodass sich noch weitere Mitfahrer(innen) eintragen können.

*--> Die Tour startet somit am Sonntag, den 12.08., um 09:00 Uhr auf dem Aldiparkplatz in Delligsen (Dr.-Jasper-Str. 10c).*


----------



## average.stalker (3. August 2012)

cooool


----------



## tisch (10. August 2012)

moin,
könnte am Sonntag evt. jemand aus Hildesheim über Emmerke oder Umgebung fahren und mich mitnehmen hin+zurück?

btw. habe mir da mal so nen low budget dingens aufgebaut 







MfG Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (11. August 2012)

*--> Die Tour startet morgen um 09:00 Uhr auf dem Aldiparkplatz in Delligsen (Dr.-Jasper-Str. 10c).* *<--*

Das Wetter wird hervorragend und die Wege sind schön trocken; beste Voraussetzungen.


----------



## tisch (11. August 2012)

moin, 

niemand der mich morgen mitnehem könnte? wenn nicht werde ich nicht dabei sein.


----------



## average.stalker (12. August 2012)

damn - wir habens jetzt ueberhaupt nicht mehr auf dem schirm gehabt ob es losgeht oder nicht, und den post erst heute morgen (mittag) gelesen....
sorry...

hoffe, ihr hattet ne schoene tour!


----------



## Bogeyman (12. August 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> damn - wir habens jetzt ueberhaupt nicht mehr auf dem schirm gehabt ob es losgeht oder nicht, und den post erst heute morgen (mittag) gelesen....
> sorry...
> 
> hoffe, ihr hattet ne schoene tour!



Hi,

ja wir hatten noch versucht bei Dir anzurufen, aber leider nur die Mailbox.
Tour war für mich hart, aber ich hab sie überlebt 

Am Ende zeigte mein Lügenbarometer 51,8km und 1222hm an.

So nun erstmal regenerieren


----------



## oxysept (12. August 2012)

Habe leider nur sehr wenig Fotos gemacht:


----------



## tisch (12. August 2012)

jawoll, war sehr geil! 
aber wo hast du bitte die 110 km/h gefahren? 

greetz timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (12. August 2012)

Geile Tour, Super Wetter und Bombenstimmung! hat echt spass gemacht!! 
Jetzt bin ich aber auch erstmal satt ;-)

Danke nochmal an Mirko fürs guiden!

Edit:


----------



## Bogeyman (12. August 2012)

tisch schrieb:


> jawoll, war sehr geil!
> aber wo hast du bitte die 110 km/h gefahren?
> 
> greetz timo



Hey, wenn Du so langsam unterwegs bist kann ich ja nichts für  
Nein, ich hab das GPS auf dem Heimweg nicht ausgemacht und musste die Wegpunkte danach löschen. KM und HM hat er abgezogen, aber die Vmax gelassen, wohl ein bischen buggy die Garmin Software.


----------



## expensivman (13. August 2012)

fährt jemand noch in hildesheim dirtbike oder will wieder anfangen?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. August 2012)

Auch von uns noch einmal einen Dank an unseren Guide!
War eine total schöne und abwechslungsreiche Tour. Auch wenn ich echt gelitten habe, freue ich mich auf Wiederholung.


----------



## FaH_85 (14. August 2012)

So auch von meiner Seite einmal vielen Dank an den Guide und den Rest der Gruppe.
Die Tour war echt klasse und hat richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## tisch (14. August 2012)

Mag evt jemand die GPX Datei mal hochladen oder mir schicken?
Leider ist ja meine Aufzeichnung wegen Akkulaufzeit nicht vollständig.


----------



## alli333i (15. August 2012)

Hey, 

hat wer von euch lust, in den nächsten zwei wochen mal eine kleine runde im deister zu drehen? Ich spreche hier auch ganz besonders die,  nach eigener eischätzung, weniger fitten/guten fahrer/innen an, da ich mich nach recht langer sportabstinenz selbst zu denen zähle 

Der plan sähe so aus, dass ich mitm zug von sarstedt aus über hannover bismarckstraße nach wennigsen fahre (alles sbahn). Dort angekommen führe ich dann einfach wild drauflos, bis es mir nach ein paar stündchen keinen spaß mehr macht. Das ganze soll eher eine spazierfahrt werden, also keine angst vor ausfallerscheinungen oder so  das tempo richtet sich nach dem langsamsten (der wohl eh ich sein werde )

Treffen könnte man sich in sarstedt, hannover bismarckstraße oder in wennigsen. Wers hinkriegt das ganze zu timen (handynummer!) Könnte auch direkt an jeder haltestelle dazwischen zusteigen.

Würde michjsehr über jegliche gesellschaft freuen!

Mfg


----------



## expensivman (16. August 2012)

ja gerne aber ich fang jetzt erst gerade wieder an mit mtb


----------



## alli333i (16. August 2012)

expensivman schrieb:


> ja gerne aber ich fang jetzt erst gerade wieder an mit mtb





Macht nix, ich bin auch kein profi


----------



## Bogeyman (16. August 2012)

Hier noch der Track der Tour vom letzten WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (21. August 2012)

Zwei Handybilder von heute sowie ein altes Foto aus 2010 vom hinteren Trailstück im Rettberg (runter zur Glene):


----------



## tanchoplatinum (21. August 2012)

Das ist der Arbeitsweg!


----------



## oxysept (22. August 2012)

tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> Das ist der Arbeitsweg!



Der Hinweg, der Rückweg geht hier lang!?

Glückwunsch nachträglich zur super Platzierung beim Megavalanche in Alpe D'Huez.


----------



## tanchoplatinum (25. August 2012)

Salü

Jor danke, den hab ich nur schon lang nicht mehr benutzt.

Wir hatten gut zu tun daher konnte ich in letzter Zeit immer nur kurze Runden fahren und hatte keine Zeit zur Trailpflege. Warum hast du vielleicht schon mitbekommen.


schaui


----------



## Diekholzener (26. August 2012)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Hier noch der Track der Tour vom letzten WE.



vielen Dank für das Aufzeichnen der Tour. Werde diese demnächst, wenn Zeit da ist, nachfahren.


----------



## average.stalker (26. August 2012)

gibt es zufaellig irgend eine Tourenplanung fuers kommende Wochenende?


----------



## [email protected] (26. August 2012)

3x Hacklbergtrail, dann 3x Bergstadltrail und wahrscheinlich nochmal 2x X-Line


----------



## Bogeyman (26. August 2012)

Ok, da bin ich dabei


----------



## Ripgid (26. August 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> 3x Hacklbergtrail, dann 3x Bergstadltrail und wahrscheinlich nochmal 2x X-Line


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (4. September 2012)

Bin heute nach langer Zeit u.a. mal wieder beim Menteberg (Langenholzen) vorbeigefahren; spaßige Ecke . 
Die Mischung aus lockerer trockener Erde zusammen mit "Kalksteinschotter" sowie zwischen drin einigen Wurzeln macht Spaß, 
wenn's (oder gerade weil's) teilweise auch mehr Rutschen als kontrolliertes Fahren war .

Leider vermitteln die Handybilder nur einen ungefähren Eindruck vom Trail:


----------



## oxysept (4. September 2012)

average.stalker schrieb:


> gibt es zufaellig irgend eine Tourenplanung fuers kommende Wochenende?



Falls es dir und anderen zeitlich passt, kann ich dieses WE z.B. eine Runde (24km und 620Hm) durch den Külf (+ etwas Rettberg) anbieten. 
Fahre wahrscheinlich am Sonntag zwischen 13-14 Uhr in Warzen (am Sportplatz) los.
Hin Rettberg und ein paar kürzere Trails im Külf (nicht den Kammweg) und zurück von Norden nach Süden den Kammweg im Külf. 
Anschließend könnte man noch beim Erdrutsch (Brunkensen) vorbeischauen und/oder im Reuberg etwas fahren, ist aber nicht zwingend .


----------



## trixter78 (5. September 2012)

Klingt gut, bin dabei.


----------



## trixter78 (7. September 2012)

Sonst niemand?


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. September 2012)

samstag beruflich und bikelich in braunlage, sonntag wohl serengeti park mit familie.


Für diejenigen die noch einen March Guard haben möchten, sind noch welche im Lager.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (8. September 2012)

Heute Braunlage... zu spät gelesen. Aber nach 5 Tagen Bikepark am Stück auch nicht zwinged notwendig 
Waren zwei Tage am Ochsenkopf, 2 Tage Geisskopf und einen in Spicak, wobei wir in Spicak garantiert nicht das letzte Mal waren.
Heute ne Flachlandtour nach Hannover gemacht und Gabelöl besorgt.
Für nächtes Wochenende Parktechnisch schon was in Planung? Wollten uns Warstein mal ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. September 2012)

Wenn meine Gabel wieder da ist, wäre ich in Warstein dabei


----------



## Ripgid (8. September 2012)

Ich hätte evtl sonntag zeit, samstag fahre ich das CC hobbyrennen in Badse mit.


----------



## average.stalker (9. September 2012)

gerstern mussten wir leider in die "grosse Stadt" und heute anderweitig verplant.
ab naechste Woche dann Saalbach.....


----------



## Trailworxx (9. September 2012)

Hat jemand Interesse an zwei Seilbahnkarten für Braunlage?

Sind zwei 5er mit je noch 2 Fahrten.
Beide für 18 davon sind 8 Pfand.

Bei Interesse bitte PM oder Mail.


----------



## Harvester (9. September 2012)

hat jemand zufällig noch ein "Ersatz" Schaltwerk? Den Käfig von meinem SLX LC hats zerrissen und am WE wollte ich nicht mitm RR nach Badse


----------



## JesKacz (10. September 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Ich hätte evtl sonntag zeit, samstag fahre ich das CC hobbyrennen in Badse mit.


 
1. fährst Du nicht weniger als die deutsche Hobbymeisterschaft und 
2. glaube ich nicht, daß Du den darauffolgenden Sonntag noch Bock zu biken hast...


----------



## Ripgid (10. September 2012)

@jesco
********, jetzt steh' ich unter Druck!! :-D

Fürs "Trail-rollen" bin ich aber eigentlich immer zu haben ;-)


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. September 2012)

willkommen im club.

packst du der GERÄT an den Start:






und aufs Podium?


----------



## Ripgid (11. September 2012)

Neee, die starrgabel zerlege ich gleich in der ersten abfahrt. Da bevorzuge ich doch die 160/165mm federweg die meine fanes hergibt. Podium?! Ich bin froh wenn ich die erste Runde überlebe und nicht mit lungenkollaps noch VOR dem Rapiro-downhill ausscheide..

@molo 
Hast dich schon angemeldet?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. September 2012)

Thommes, so schlimm ist es nicht, ich habs damals ja auch geschafft ein paar Runden zu fahren und war da lange nicht so fit wie jetzt und erst recht nicht wie du es nun bist! 

Ich drück euch die Daumen, auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich nicht dabei sein kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. September 2012)

heute nachmittag streckencheck, anschließend Startnummernausgabe 17-19 Uhr 
und wichtiges rennlinientaktickreifen blaablaa mit rennbier, pizza oder eis


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. September 2012)

Sind am Sa. im Park zu finden. Nicht in Warstein, dafür in Hahnenklee. Hoffentlich ist es nicht ganz sooo windig und die Gondel läuft überhaupt 
Noch jemand dabei?

Allen Badse-Fahrern wünsche ich viel Puste und Spass!


----------



## Frorider Ben (16. September 2012)

hätte ich das mal eher gelesen, dann wäre ich mit nach hahnenklee gefahren.
Aber so haben Trixer und ich ne nette Runde von Alfeld nach badze gemacht um Thommes anzufeuern.


----------



## Ripgid (17. September 2012)

Danke an alle fürs Anfeuern 

habe noch 3 Bilder vom Samstag:

Die 3 von der Tanke:




Pfäd-ken:




GKR:


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. September 2012)

Salve!
THX
....und hat Spaß gemacht...

Schick war auch Dein Outfit

LG, GKR


----------



## Ripgid (17. September 2012)

@GKR
Danke, ja hat trotz der ganzen quälerei wirklich spass gemacht. Jetzt noch etwas mehr Druck bei den Anstiegen und ich bin zufrieden..

warte gespannt auf die sportograf-fotos..


----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. September 2012)

ha, " quälerei ", reine Entspannung, für  Günther und mich, der ganze Rest quält täglich also fast immer, zu mindest dann, wenn nicht grad ein Fass Glückshormone aus geschüttet wird, mehr.

app. Günther, dein weißen Langsöckchen machen einen schönen schlanken Fuss.

wg. "Druck bei den Anstiegen" Fullys werden total überbewertet, aber sonne Raufrunter-Stütze wird noch angeschraubt.

weiter gehts: "Bad Salzdetfurth bewirbt sich für MTB-DM 2013"


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. September 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ha, " quälerei ", reine Entspannung, für  Günther und mich, der ganze Rest quält täglich also fast immer, zu mindest dann, wenn nicht grad ein Fass Glückshormone aus geschüttet wird, mehr.
> 
> app. Günther, dein weißen Langsöckchen machen einen schönen schlanken Fuss.
> 
> wg. "Druck bei den Anstiegen" Fullys werden total überbewertet, aber sonne Raufrunter-Stütze wird noch angeschraubt.



Salve!
Quod erat demonstrandum

Herrlich war es, das Wellness -Wochenende 
auf dem Beauty-Skin-Making-Sense-Rundkurs

LG GKR


----------



## Ripgid (17. September 2012)

Ihr beide seid schon ne besondere spezies.. 30 jahre mehr auf dem buckel und nehmen mir 3min pro runde ab 

Jungs, ich freu mich auf 2013!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. September 2012)

30 jahre mehr auf dem buckel=rad , also im Grunde uneinholbarer Trainingsvorsprung 

in 2013 wirst du also auch schon schneller sein


----------



## JesKacz (18. September 2012)

Sachma Pädken, lohnt es sich in Deinem Alter überhaupt noch so weit (2013) in die Zukunft zu planen? Ist da nicht jeder Tag irgendwie ein Geschenk...?! 
  @T_hom_eeess, vor Dir ziehe ich wirklich meinen Helm, mit der Art von Bike 4 Runden zu fahren ist eine Herausforderung und Du hast sie gemeistert. Du hast sogar noch gelacht im Ziel... unglaublich!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. September 2012)

du könntest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thomeeess wird schneller sein,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 wo meiner einer sein wird, ....


----------



## Diekholzener (18. September 2012)

Hat zufällig jemand die GPX Datei von der Elan Tour ?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. September 2012)

Salve!
Diese Saison sind wir 22. Touren (SpiritSport-ex Elan-Runde) gefahren
Von welcher möchtest Du die Daten, falls gelogt wurde?
LG, GKR


----------



## rODAHn (18. September 2012)

Wie war denn die letzte offizielle Tour heute?
...musste leider länger im Büro bleiben.

Starten wir eigentlich wieder eine Magicshine Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diekholzener (18. September 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Diese Saison sind wir 22. Touren (SpiritSport-ex Elan-Runde) gefahren
> Von welcher möchtest Du die Daten, falls gelogt wurde?
> LG, GKR



Wenn möglich, von soviel Touren wie möglich 

Das wäre super.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. September 2012)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Wie war denn die letzte offizielle Tour heute?
> ...musste leider länger im Büro bleiben.


Jaaa, heute ging es am Galgenberg über die DH-Trails (3X) dann runter zur Börde, trail Wendhausen, B6 bis Uppen und wieder hoch zum Galgen
Um 19:45 wieder daheim...


rODAHn schrieb:


> Starten wir eigentlich wieder eine Magicshine Runde?


Logisch, Punkte sammeln für den Winter-Pott

LG, GKR


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. September 2012)

Diekholzener schrieb:


> Wenn möglich, von soviel Touren wie möglich
> 
> Das wäre super.



Tja, theoretisch möglich wenn alle die gelogt haben hier gemeldet werden...
...ist aber nicht so...
frag mal rodahn und ripgid...

LG, GKR


----------



## Ripgid (18. September 2012)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Starten wir eigentlich wieder eine Magicshine Runde?



Gerne! Wollen wir uns auf einen fixen Tag in der Woche festlegen? oder spontan per Facebook abklären?

dieses Jahr bin ich nur eine einzige Elanrunde mitgefahren... hab gerade auch ehrlich gesagt nicht so die Lust alle Runtastic-Aktivitäten diesen Jahres danach durchzuwühlen


----------



## Diekholzener (18. September 2012)

Ok trotzdem Danke


----------



## rODAHn (18. September 2012)

Über feste Tage würde ich mich freuen, da ich aus Zeitgründen nicht bei Facebook bin 
Was wäre mit Montag und Donnerstag? ...gegen 18 Uhr? ...an der Domäne?


----------



## tisch (19. September 2012)

Interesse hätte ich dann auch mich den Dunkelfahrern mit anzuschließen das eine oder andere mal wenn ich Freischicht habe. Timo wärst du auch dabei?


----------



## Hansiii (19. September 2012)

"Dunkelfahrt" klingt interessant.

Wo und wann?

mfg


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. September 2012)

and now something completely different Harz SlowMode

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EpQ2x-iINQ"]Singletrails Osterode (Harz) HD - Teil 5 - Buntenbock & Lerbach - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Trailworxx (23. September 2012)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Starten wir eigentlich wieder eine Magicshine Runde?



Da wäre ich auch dabei! 
Was braucht man denn am besten zur Ausleuchtung der dunklen Pfade?


PS: Ich habe immer noch zwei 5er Karten mit je 2 Fahrten für Braunlage, falls Interesse, PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (23. September 2012)

Wer hätte denn morgen (Montag) Lust auf eine kleine "Dunkelfahrt"?
Ab 18.00 Uhr hätte ich Zeit.

Treffpunkt Domäne?


----------



## average.stalker (23. September 2012)

muessen erst mit licht wieder nachruesten. die alten akkus der alten sigma power led sind tot.... neue akkus her
und vll ne zweite (bezahlbare) lampe - was gibt es da gescheites?


----------



## rODAHn (23. September 2012)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Headlight-Kopflampe-Stirnlampe-wasserfest-Battereien/dp/B007NVT410/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1348410528&sr=8-3"]T6 XML CREE Headlight Kopflampe Stirnlampe 1200Lumen: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]

Die hält bestimmt kein Leben kang... aber die Saison sollte sie packen.
(...und ist WIRKLICH sehr hell!)


----------



## average.stalker (23. September 2012)

der preis ist heiss! hast du selber, bzw erfahrung mit?


----------



## rODAHn (23. September 2012)

Ich habe 2x die hier: http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-808-e/

Ein Kollege von mir fährt aber die Lampe von Amazon und ist total zufrieden.
(Ist auch genauso hell wie die Magicshine)

Der absolute (bezahlbare) Knaller ist aber gerade die hier: http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-880/

Ich überlege auch noch


----------



## tisch (23. September 2012)

Jup. 
Mit der MJ-880 bin ich auch im moment am liebäugeln... 
Geht bestimmt im Walde die Sonne auf mit der.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. September 2012)

Salve!

Alles prima Teile, keine Frage...

..i. P. reicht schon diese hier:
http://dx.com/p/t6-waterproof-xml-t6-3-mode-1200-lumen-white-led-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-82510
für umgerechnet 40 EUR incl. Zoll!
Im Zollamt Hi kennen sie mich schon Cooler Laden

LG, GKR


----------



## JesKacz (24. September 2012)

Ich möchte meine Freilaufrolle der FirmaTackx verkaufen. Sie ist ca. 1/2 Jahr ealt und in neuwertigem Zustand. Preis: 70.  Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## rODAHn (24. September 2012)

Interesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. September 2012)

wenn hell nicht reicht:aliexpress.com


----------



## rODAHn (26. September 2012)

Krass... Gibt's da Erfahrungen?


----------



## Ripgid (26. September 2012)

rODAHn schrieb:


> T6 XML CREE Headlight Kopflampe Stirnlampe 1200Lumen: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Die hält bestimmt kein Leben kang... aber die Saison sollte sie packen.
> (...und ist WIRKLICH sehr hell!)




ist heute angekommen. Entspricht 1 zu 1 der Magicshine einsteigerlampe.


----------



## Ripgid (26. September 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> and now something completely different *Harz SlowMode*



den trail sind wir auch schon gefahren, macht richtig laune! frag' mich aber nicht nachm namen..


----------



## Bogeyman (26. September 2012)

Ich würde mal raten der fängt mit Beeren an und hört mit Stieg auf.


----------



## trixter78 (27. September 2012)

Runtastic Pro (fÃ¼r Android) kostet im PlayStore gerade 0,25 â¬.
FÃ¼r den Preis macht man definitiv nix falsch.
Hab ich durch Zufall im Hannover-Thread gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diekholzener (28. September 2012)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Runtastic Pro (für Android) kostet im PlayStore gerade 0,25 .
> Für den Preis macht man definitiv nix falsch.
> Hab ich durch Zufall im Hannover-Thread gelesen.



tolles App. Nutze ich schon seit einiger Zeit.


----------



## rODAHn (28. September 2012)

@JesKacz:  falls du noch Winterschuhe suchst...
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38292/polaris-mtb-winterschuhe.html


----------



## enemy111 (1. Oktober 2012)

hat irgendjemand von euch schon bei 21cycles.com bestellt?

hatte mir vor 2 wochen da fivetens bestellt, hab sie wieder sofort am gleichen tag zurück geschickt.. seitdem keine antwort per email, es geht keiner ans telefon, und geld auf dem konto ist auch keins..


----------



## oxysept (5. Oktober 2012)

Bin gerade über das folgende Video  gestolpert:

Schöner Trail; zum Glück ist er nicht weit weg .


----------



## rODAHn (5. Oktober 2012)

Wo ist der?


----------



## average.stalker (5. Oktober 2012)

Külf, oder?


----------



## oxysept (5. Oktober 2012)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Wo ist der?



Die Frage gab es schon einmal (#6087 ff).
Bild aus dem Frühjahr:



.


----------



## Bogeyman (6. Oktober 2012)

Aber es ist nicht alles der Kammweg oder? Manche Sachen würde ich fast auch noch weiter südlich einordnen oder verwirren mich die Farben so?!?


----------



## oxysept (6. Oktober 2012)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Aber es ist nicht alles der Kammweg oder? Manche Sachen würde ich fast auch noch weiter südlich einordnen oder verwirren mich die Farben so?!?



Da ich nicht weiß was Daniel davon hält, wenn ich hier den von ihm angelegten Trail öffentlich mache, 
kann ich euch nur anbieten den Trail in die nächste gemeinsame Tour  einzubinden und ihn euch so zu zeigen.


----------



## Bogeyman (8. Oktober 2012)

Ok, danke... dann weiss ich schon ca. bescheid. Aber das mit der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour bekommen schon nochmal wieder hin. Die letzte war auch sehr cool, wenn ich nicht das Sauerstoffzelt vergessen hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Oktober 2012)

Wäre auch dabei


----------



## Ripgid (8. Oktober 2012)

ich auch  
 @_oxysept_
bitte doodle-umfrage erstellen und dann abfahrt :-D


----------



## oxysept (9. Oktober 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> ich auch
> @_oxysept_
> bitte doodle-umfrage erstellen und dann abfahrt :-D



Runde durch den Rettberg und Külf mit der Option anschließend noch kurz  beim Erdrutsch (Brunkensen) und/oder im Reuberg vorbei zu schauen.
Entfernung: 25-30km
Höhenmeter: 650-800m
Dauer: 3 (bis max. 4) Stunden

Start: 51.981416,9.792168  (Sportplatz Warzen)
Doodle-Umfrage: http://doodle.com/k6iq3mxb5dbgyw2i?
(Habe die vier kommenden Wochenenden als mögliche Termine zur Abstimmung in die Doodle-Umfrage eingefügt.)


----------



## rODAHn (9. Oktober 2012)

Mit was für einem Bike fährt man da am besten mit?
...wird das eine DH / Fullface Nummer?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. Oktober 2012)

oxy fährt nur vorne weich und dh single speed


----------



## trixter78 (9. Oktober 2012)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Mit was für einem Bike fährt man da am besten mit?
> ...wird das eine DH / Fullface Nummer?



Nee, maximal Enduro und eher kein Fullface. Es gibt zwar ein paar Abschnitte, für die ein Downhiller ne gute Wahl wäre, der Großteil der Strecke würde damit aber recht anstrengend werden.


----------



## oxysept (9. Oktober 2012)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Nee, maximal Enduro und eher kein Fullface. Es gibt zwar ein paar Abschnitte, für die ein Downhiller ne gute Wahl wäre, der Großteil der Strecke würde damit aber recht anstrengend werden.



Sehe ich auch so.
AM oder Enduro ist wahrscheinlich, da am vielseitigsten, die beste Wahl. 
Hardtail geht auch ; DH-Bike dürfte anstrengend werden.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. Oktober 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> oxy fährt nur vorne weich und dh single speed


Salve! 

Fährst Du schon oder therapierst Du noch?

LG, GKR

PS
Habe gerade die pfädchensDuingerteichbachdurchfahrt vorm geistigen Auge


----------



## oxysept (9. Oktober 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> PS
> Habe gerade die pfädchensDuingerteichbachdurchfahrt vorm geistigen Auge



Habe ich ja leider nichts von gesehen, da pfädchen direkt hinter mir war.
Mit Wasser hat es sein Rad nicht so .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Oktober 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> 
> Fährst Du schon oder therapierst Du noch?
> 
> ...



feuchte kalte kneipp anwendungen sind immer hilfreich und fördern die heilung  

durch die büsche fahren geht schon seit 1 woche prima,
 nur absteigen und schieben ist nicht die wonne;
 aber das versuche ich  ja immer schon zu vermeiden. 

app: fahr heute so ab 5 in die büsche


----------



## tingel83 (11. Oktober 2012)

Moin. Die geplante Tour klingt gut. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> Bild aus dem Frühjahr:
> 
> 
> 
> .



Frei nach dem Motto "Wer suchet der findet" haben Bogeyman und ich uns heute nochmal auf die Räder geschwungen und sind mit einer recht guten Vorahnung losgefahren, so hat es auch nicht lange gedauert bis wir dieses nette Stück Trail dann auch gefunden hatten 

Das Bild hätten wir heute fast 1:1 auch heute so schießen können.

Die Tour fahren wir natürlich trotzdem gerne mit.


----------



## oxysept (14. Oktober 2012)

Dann wisst ihr ja schon was euch so erwartet (und den Külfkammweg kennt wahrscheinlich eh jeder hier).
Zum Glück gibts im Rettberg und Külf aber noch ein paar andere schöne Trails, die ihr wahrscheinlich (?) noch nicht kennt (s. Anhang). 

So wie es momentan ausschaut wird die Herbsttour am 28.10. (oder dem 03.11.) stattfinden. 
Trotz Zeitumstellung (nicht vergessen), denke ich, reicht 13 Uhr als Startzeit aus, um es noch rechtzeitig vorm Sonnenuntergang (ca. 17h) zurück nach Warzen zu schaffen.


----------



## Ripgid (14. Oktober 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> Dann wisst ihr ja schon was euch so erwartet (und den Külfkammweg kennt wahrscheinlich eh jeder hier).
> Zum Glück gibts im Rettberg und Külf aber noch ein paar andere schöne Trails, die ihr wahrscheinlich (?) noch nicht kennt (s. Anhang).
> 
> So wie es momentan ausschaut wird die Herbsttour am 28.10. (oder dem 03.11.) stattfinden.
> Trotz Zeitumstellung (nicht vergessen), denke ich, reicht 13 Uhr als Startzeit aus, um es noch rechtzeitig vorm Sonnenuntergang (ca. 17h) zurück nach Warzen zu schaffen.



Start erst um 13 uhr? das hab ich ja gar nicht gesehen..
Ist das euer ernst? wollen wir nicht lieber um 10/11 uhr starten?


----------



## oxysept (14. Oktober 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Start erst um 13 uhr? das hab ich ja gar nicht gesehen..
> Ist das euer ernst? wollen wir nicht lieber um 10/11 uhr starten?



Mir ist das eigentlich wurscht, richte mich nach der Mehrheit bzw. wenn es allen egal ist nach dem/derjenigen, der/die nur früh oder spät Zeit hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Oktober 2012)

Man ist der Brünitrail zugewachsen. wäre wenn danna uch für 10/11Uhr


----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2012)

Hehe ja bei deinen Bildern ist viel unbekanntes dabei  Freue mich drauf.

Dann laßt uns 11 festhalten, ich komme am Tag vorher abends aus dem Urlaub zurück, daher fände ich noch früher unschön...


----------



## oxysept (14. Oktober 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Dann laßt uns 11 festhalten, ich komme am Tag vorher abends aus dem Urlaub zurück, daher fände ich noch früher unschön...



Hier die aktualisierte (dieses WE gelöscht) und ergänzte (28.10. sowie 03.11. 11:00 Uhr eingefügt) Doodle-Umfrage.
*http://doodle.com/k6iq3mxb5dbgyw2i?*

(Ripgid und [email protected], habe euch gleich bei 11:00 Uhr am 28.10. eingetragen.)


----------



## Bogeyman (14. Oktober 2012)

Hab auch nichts dagegen früher zu starten. Lieber ein bischen Polster nach hinten, falls irgendwas nicht optimal läuft. Oder habt ihr auch alle Licht dabei?!


----------



## Ripgid (14. Oktober 2012)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Hab auch nichts dagegen früher zu starten. Lieber ein bischen Polster nach hinten, falls irgendwas nicht optimal läuft. Oder habt ihr auch alle Licht dabei?!



genau! licht wäre nicht das problem, aber so kann man zumindest mit dem rest-sonntag (oder samstag?) noch was anfangen.


----------



## Hitzi (15. Oktober 2012)

Nehmt ihr für die Tour auch Gäste auf?

Würde gerne mal was "Neues" sehen 

Termin sieht auch gut aus....


----------



## Ripgid (15. Oktober 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr für die Tour auch Gäste auf?
> 
> Würde gerne mal was "Neues" sehen
> 
> Termin sieht auch gut aus....



Logo! Aber nur wenn du mit Anhänger fährst


----------



## Hitzi (15. Oktober 2012)

Haha.... 

Geht leider nicht mehr.... 

Der "Sack" wiegt mittlerweile über 15 Kg und macht solche Sachen

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kQK0HTtjhU&feature=g-upl"]Next Downhill Generation - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ausserdem habe ich gerade die Lager neu gemacht....


----------



## Ripgid (15. Oktober 2012)

Na dann fährt er uns alten "säcken" ja bald im DH um die ohren ;-)


----------



## Hitzi (16. Oktober 2012)

Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (16. Oktober 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Haha....
> 
> Geht leider nicht mehr....
> 
> ...



Hast du mit Hellfire diekt was zu tun?


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Oktober 2012)

komm endlich mal in den deister, dann lernst du auch hitzi kennen und kannst ihn selber fragen


----------



## Hitzi (17. Oktober 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> komm endlich mal in den deister, dann lernst du auch hitzi kennen und kannst ihn selber fragen



Hey Hoermi,

misch dich hier nicht ein 

Habe für Hellfire über mehrere Jahre die Homepage gemacht, war auf dem ersten Trip in Afghanistan etc 

Könnte man also so sagen, dass ich was mit denen zu tun habe


----------



## HITOMI (17. Oktober 2012)

War von Euch jemand in der letzten Zeit in Braunlage im Bikepark?
Wir überlegen Samstag hinzufahren. Lohnt sich das trotz der Streckensperrungen im oberen Bereich?


----------



## stereofahrer (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, ich will mich dann auch einmal vorstellen:
Ich bin Justin, 14 Jahre alt und fahre sehr gern mit meinem Rad im Wald.
Ich komme auch aus Hildesheim, besser gesagt aus Lechstedt.
Habe mal in der SuFu "Hildesheim" eingegeben und bin über den Thread hier gestolpert und habe festgestellt, dass es in Hildesheim doch Gleichgesinnte gibt, obwohl ich im Wald fast nie jemanden sehe, jedenfalls niemand mit einem Mountainbike. Ich bin oft am Galgenberg und in BadSe unterwegs, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal!
Grüße
Justin


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Oktober 2012)

HITOMI schrieb:


> War von Euch jemand in der letzten Zeit in Braunlage im Bikepark?
> Wir überlegen Samstag hinzufahren. Lohnt sich das trotz der Streckensperrungen im oberen Bereich?



ist zwar schon 2 wochen her aber der letzte besuch, aber hat auch mit sperrung spaß gemacht. Man kann von oben aus halt nur den Süd DH und etwas vom freeride fahren, am mitte ist alles offen und gut fahrbar.
Race DH und Singletrail sind auch teilweise fahrbar von oben aus, offiziell aber gesperrt.


----------



## HITOMI (18. Oktober 2012)

Okay, cool. Dann gucken wir uns das übermorgen mal an


----------



## trixter78 (18. Oktober 2012)

@frorider
Wie siehts denn bei Dir eigentlich bzgl. Herbst-Tour aus? Biste dabei?


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Oktober 2012)

bis dahin dürften neue beläge drauf sein, und das bike wieder fahrbar. Wäre also dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (20. Oktober 2012)

Braunlage heute. zum ersten mal. war großartig


----------



## waldhase (20. Oktober 2012)

@günther
Ist der Trail vom Golfplatz nach Badse frei? Ich habe gelesen, dass du dort am werken warst.


----------



## oxysept (21. Oktober 2012)

*Zur geplanten Herbsttour:*

Da sich bei der Doodle-Umfrage ( *http://doodle.com/k6iq3mxb5dbgyw2i?* ) schon seit längerem nichts mehr getan hat,
mache ich hiermit den *28.10. 11:00 Uhr* (Winterzeit) als Termin fest.
Treffen ist am Warzer Sportplatz; ihr dürft gerne schon kurz vor 11 Uhr dort sein .

 @_FaH_85_: Bist du um 11h auch mit dabei? 
@_Hitzi_ und Benni: Tragt euch bitte noch bei der Doodle-Umfrage ein. 
@_HITOMI_ & average.stalker: Habt ihr Lust und Zeit mitzufahren?

Im Anhang ein paar Fotos von gestern (Marienhagen):


----------



## macmaegges (21. Oktober 2012)

Oxysept  bist du durch den Tunnel gefahren?  -  Wurdest du angemacht von den Leuten?

Die Steinbrüche in Marienhagen sind richtig Toll.  Da gibts schön was zum fahren...


----------



## FaH_85 (21. Oktober 2012)

Moin bei mir hat sich leider arbeitstechnisch einiges getan  habe freitag und Samstag jeweils ca. 13std schichten  daher werde ich den Sonntag zuhause bleiben und entspannen. nächste mal dann wieder gerne


----------



## oxysept (21. Oktober 2012)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Oxysept  bist du durch den Tunnel gefahren?  -  Wurdest du angemacht von den Leuten?
> 
> Die Steinbrüche in Marienhagen sind richtig Toll.  Da gibts schön was zum fahren...



Bin durch den Tunnel (den rechten) gefahren.
Kannte bis gestern nur den großen oberen Steinbruch und bin dann von dort nen Trail bergab (mit Stufen zwischendurch) und anschließend rechter Hand von unten über einen sehr schmalen am Hang verlaufenden Trail (Anhang) in den anderen Steinbruch gekommen (an einer Häuserruine vorbei).
Hatte auch etwas Bedenken durch den Tunnel zu fahren, da man ja direkt auf dem Hof eines Grundstückes raus kommt. Die Leute dort haben aber nett gegrüßt und mich ansonsten nicht groß beachtet.

Kennst du dich in der Ecke dort gut aus? 
Ist für noch Neuland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HITOMI (21. Oktober 2012)

@ Oxysept: Am 28.10. können wir leider nicht. Wir haben's auch verpeilt uns in die Doodle-Umfrage einzutragen... Habe ich jetzt nachgeholt, falls Ihr noch mal umplant.


----------



## macmaegges (21. Oktober 2012)

Oxysept,  ja ist sozusagen mein Hometrail, bin vor einiger Zeit nach M-Town gezogen.

Bin bisher nur einmal durch den Tunnel gefahren , Der ältere Mann wollte partout nicht das wir dort durchfahren, den andern Anwohnern wars glaube ich egal... 
Was solls.   einfach freundlich grüssen und keine Diskussionen eingehen 

Dort oben am eigentlichen Steinbruch gibt es noch einen sehr schönen Trail - Habe ihm den Namen - Pfad der Erleuchtung gegeben.


----------



## oxysept (21. Oktober 2012)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Dort oben am eigentlichen Steinbruch gibt es noch einen sehr schönen Trail - Habe ihm den Namen - Pfad der Erleuchtung gegeben.



Ich tippe du bist Buddhist oder hast zu viel Dan Brown (Illuminati) gelesen .
Wenn ich das nächste Mal dort bin halte ich nach dem Pfad Ausschau, vielleicht habe ich Glück und finde ihn.
Schonmal Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## macmaegges (21. Oktober 2012)

Keins von beidem...

Nur ein weiterer Freak im Freak-Königreich


Hast du bei der Hausruine - gegenüber die kleine "Besenkammer" gesehen ?


----------



## Hitzi (21. Oktober 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> *Zur geplanten Herbsttour:*
> 
> 
> @_Hitzi_ und Benni: Tragt euch bitte noch bei der Doodle-Umfrage ein.
> :



erledigt


----------



## macmaegges (24. Oktober 2012)

Eben beim Einkaufen gesehen.


----------



## Eiva Bign (25. Oktober 2012)

Möchte jemand aus Hi mit nach Warzen fahren am Sonntag?, ich hab ein platz frei im Auto.


----------



## oxysept (26. Oktober 2012)

Die Herbsttour findet diesen Sonntag (28.10.) um 11 Uhr statt. 
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am Warzer Sportplatz; ich werde ab kurz vor 11h vor Ort sein. 
Sollte noch jemand kurzfristig abspringen, so gebt mir oder einem anderen (teilnehmenden ) Mitfahrer bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid. 

Dann bis Sonntag bei hoffentlich sonnigem Wetter - freue mich schon!

 @macmaegges: Die "Besenkammer" ist mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Ripgid (27. Oktober 2012)

@oxysept
haben wir die Tour morgen bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit abgespult, oder doch lieber vorsorglich die Flutlichtanlage montieren?


----------



## Hitzi (27. Oktober 2012)

Hi,  aufgrund aktueller Familienplanung muss ich leider die Tour absagen.

Mein Sohn will mit ins Stadion  First time bei 96 und da will man ja nicht zu spät erscheinen 

Und aus diesem Grund schaffe ich die Fahrerei mit dem Auto leider nicht....... 

Mein Routenplaner schickt ca. 50 Min. für die Route nach Warzen raus und das wird verdammt eng bei geplanten 4 Stunden auf dem Bike....

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. Oktober 2012)

Mein Gott, werde ich bei den Temperaturen hier in D morgen ein Motivationproblem haben...


----------



## Ripgid (27. Oktober 2012)

Hey urlauber, gib' dir nen ruck ð

Ps: ich brauche schlauch-nachschub


----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2012)

Keins Sorge komme doch  Hoffe ihr könnt mit 4Stunden Dauergemecker leben 

Deine Schläuche pack ich ein...

p.p.s Fahr endlich ohne Schlauch


----------



## oxysept (28. Oktober 2012)

@Ripgid: Wenn ich die Runde alleine fahre bin ich nicht ganz zwei Stunden unterwegs. Einen Ersatzschlauch habe ich dabei (Flickzeug auch).
 @[email protected]: Das Außenthermometer zeigt in Warzen aktuell -3°C an , dafür ist aber keine einzige Wolke am blauen Himmel.


----------



## HITOMI (28. Oktober 2012)

Habt Ihr das hier schon gesehen?

Trailsperrungen im Nationalpark Harz - DIMB IG Harz in Planung


----------



## waldhase (28. Oktober 2012)

Heute unterwegs im Külf


----------



## Ripgid (30. Oktober 2012)

War ne echt schöne Tour, wobei ich mir einen noch etwas höheren Trailanteil gewünscht hätte  (nicht böse nehmen Mirko )

Hier meine Fotos vom letzten Sonntag:







Alle anderen Fotos findet ihr in dem Album:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/54171


----------



## [email protected] (30. Oktober 2012)

Wie geil ist denn der Album Name "Warzen Tour"


----------



## Ripgid (30. Oktober 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wie geil ist denn der Album Name "Warzen Tour"



meine kreativität zu später stund lässt zu wünschen übrig, ich weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (31. Oktober 2012)

Zum Glück sind wir nicht in Sack losgefahren .


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. November 2012)

Hat Spass gemacht! Danke fürs guiden!
Freue mich schon auf einen gemeinsamen Sowride diesen Winter


----------



## Trailworxx (2. November 2012)

*Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch Interesse hier mitzufahren:*

GroÃes Teamtreffen in Focus City Bad Salzdetfurth

  Im Rahmen unseres Saisonabschlusstreffens bei unserem Teampartner dem Relexa Hotel Bad Salzdetfurth, laden wir alle Mountainbiker der Region, Sponsoren, AusrÃ¼ster und Freunde zu einer Tour durch den Herbstwald ein.

  Am kommenden Sonntag bieten wir Touren in 3 Leistungsklassen an.

  So kann jeder SpaÃ haben und wÃ¤hlen zwischen:

  Der GenieÃerrunde etwa 1-2h,

  einer sportlichen Ausfahrt etwa 2h,

  oder einer anspruchsvollen Tour (Fahrzeit zw. 2-4h).

  GefÃ¼hrt werden die Gruppen von unseren Teamfahrern die gern Tipps zur Fahrtechnik und Material geben.

  Und denkt daran - es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur falsche Kleidung!

  Also auf gehtâs:

  Am 04.11. 2012
  09:50 Uhr Einteilung der Gruppen
  10:00 Uhr Start der Tour

  Relexa Hotel Bad Salzdetfurth
  An der Peesel 1, 31162 Bad Salzdetfurth


----------



## oxysept (4. November 2012)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Dort oben am eigentlichen Steinbruch gibt es noch einen sehr schönen Trail - Habe ihm den Namen - Pfad der Erleuchtung gegeben.



Mir ist heute ein Licht aufgegangen; habe Deinen Hometrail  vorhin gefunden.
(War zum Glück nicht weiter schwer, er ist auf meiner Handykarte -top50- eingezeichnet gewesen.)
Danke nochmal für den Tipp.

Was für eine Rinderart ist das auf dem ersten Foto im Anhang? 
Die Tiere waren sehr zutraulich (lag vor allem an den Äpfeln, die sie von mir haben wollten), zutraulicher als die normalen Schwarzbunten.
Schottische Hochlandrinder sind das nicht, oder doch?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. November 2012)

oder doch! besonders das linke 
und Kälber laufen jedem Muttertier nach


----------



## tisch (4. November 2012)

So Leute, wird Zeit für Nightrides. 
Und wie machen sie mehr Spaß als auf flowigen Trails und nassem Laub? Hier mal ein kleines Bildchen vom abendlichen Treiben im Walde.

P.S. Heute konnte ich auch mal die Magicshine MJ-880 in freier Wildbahn testen. Sagen wir es mal so... auf komplett mit nassem mit Laub bedeckten Waldboden kann man schon mal vergessen, dass es Nacht ist. Eine relativ breite Ausleuchtung hat sie jedenfalls vom Lenker aus. Werde ich dann demnächst mal noch am Helm ausprobieren.

MfG Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. November 2012)

Osterberg? StOÜbPl ?


----------



## bauernman (6. November 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> Mir ist heute ein Licht aufgegangen; habe Deinen Hometrail  vorhin gefunden.
> (War zum Glück nicht weiter schwer, er ist auf meiner Handykarte -top50- eingezeichnet gewesen.)
> Danke nochmal für den Tipp.
> 
> ...


zu den Rindern sind Galloways da Hochlandrinder Hörner haben 
lg bauernman


----------



## average.stalker (6. November 2012)

Unsere lampen sind heute angekommen. Die xml t6. Bin gespannt auf den ersten test.

Nightride?


----------



## oxysept (7. November 2012)

bauernman schrieb:


> zu den Rindern sind Galloways da Hochlandrinder Hörner haben
> lg bauernman



Danke!


----------



## Kc-Ryback (8. November 2012)

Wer kann denn irgentwann mal einen Hardtailer in die nähere Hildesheimer Umgebung einarbeiten? Bin noch nicht so lange unterwegs und wäre ganz froh, wenn mich jemand auf meinen ersten Erkundungstouren in Hildesheim begleiten würde.


----------



## Hansiii (9. November 2012)

Kc-Ryback schrieb:


> Wer kann denn irgentwann mal einen Hardtailer in die nähere Hildesheimer Umgebung einarbeiten? Bin noch nicht so lange unterwegs und wäre ganz froh, wenn mich jemand auf meinen ersten Erkundungstouren in Hildesheim begleiten würde.




Ich sehe mich ebenfalls als "noob" auf dem Gebiet und besitze ein Hardtail. Wäre also beim richtigen Datum und Ort dabei

mfg


----------



## tisch (9. November 2012)

@ Kc-Ryback und Hansiii,

wo in/um Hildesheim fahrt ihr ca.?
Ich hätte Montag und Dienstag frei und könnte mich für eine kleine Tour begeistern. Evtl. Richtung Tosmar? In die Dunkelheit reinfahren wäre für mich auch kein Problem dank Suchscheinwerfer.

@ Diekholzener
Hättest du dann auch Zeit und Lust?

greetz Timo


----------



## Kc-Ryback (9. November 2012)

Hey, das klingt doch super. Also ich wohne direkt in Hildesheim. Würde daher auch gerne nahegelgen starten, sofern das möglich ist. Ansonstem0n könnte ich aber auch mitm Auto anfahren. Kombi  Ich könnte auch in die Dunkelheit hinein fahren, nur offroad sollte es dann nicht mehr zu extrem sein. Habe nur normale Lampen.
Mir würde Montag Nachmittag so ab 15 Uhr 30 passen, je nachdem wie viel für die Uni anliegt.

Wie viel km, bzw wie viel Zeit sollte ich denn einplanen? Muss das leider wegen Diabetes etwas vorab koordinieren.

Schönen Abend noch. Freue mich.
​


----------



## alli333i (10. November 2012)

Kc-Ryback schrieb:


> Wer kann denn irgentwann mal einen Hardtailer in die nähere Hildesheimer Umgebung einarbeiten? Bin noch nicht so lange unterwegs und wäre ganz froh, wenn mich jemand auf meinen ersten Erkundungstouren in Hildesheim begleiten würde.





Hansiii schrieb:


> Ich sehe mich ebenfalls als "noob" auf dem Gebiet und besitze ein Hardtail. Wäre also beim richtigen Datum und Ort dabei
> 
> mfg





tisch schrieb:


> @ Kc-Ryback und Hansiii,
> 
> wo in/um Hildesheim fahrt ihr ca.?
> Ich hätte Montag und Dienstag frei und könnte mich für eine kleine Tour begeistern. Evtl. Richtung Tosmar? In die Dunkelheit reinfahren wäre für mich auch kein Problem dank Suchscheinwerfer.
> ...




Das passt ja wie die Faust aufs Auge 

bin ebenfalls noch nicht zuuuu begabt, komme aus Sarstedt und kenne daher die schönen Hildesheimer Waldgebiete kaum. Fahre auch ein Hardtail und habe mich kürzlich in die Winterpokalgruppe von tisch und Diekholzener eingeschleust  

Wäre also prinzipiell sofort dabei.

Jetzt kommen die ABERs:
1. Dunkelheit ist bei mir leider NoGo. habe genau..... garkeine Lampe -.- einfach bisher nie gebraucht.
2. Schule jeden Tag bis 16.00. Müsste danach inklusive Radl nach Hildesheim kommen, also wohl SBahn oder so.
3. Hinzu kommt Handballtraining Montags, Mittwochs und Freitags. 18.00-19Uhr irgendwas...... danach ist es dunkel und davor hab ich genau 2h

Also bei geeignetem Termin und Ort wär ich auch da. Am liebsten etwas näher in Richtung Sarstedt, dann muss ich nicht so lange fahren bis ich da bin.

Ich schlage eine Art Gruppenchat vor....... ideal wären Facebook oder WhatsApp...... wenn das alle haben?

bis dahin, 

mfg


----------



## Diekholzener (10. November 2012)

tisch schrieb:


> @ Kc-Ryback und Hansiii,
> 
> wo in/um Hildesheim fahrt ihr ca.?
> Ich hätte Montag und Dienstag frei und könnte mich für eine kleine Tour begeistern. Evtl. Richtung Tosmar? In die Dunkelheit reinfahren wäre für mich auch kein Problem dank Suchscheinwerfer.
> ...



@ Timo

klär ich ab und melde mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diekholzener (10. November 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> Fahre auch ein Hardtail und habe mich kürzlich in die Winterpokalgruppe von tisch und Diekholzener eingeschleust



Sehr schön


----------



## Kc-Ryback (10. November 2012)

Die abers grenzen das dann schon ziemlich stark ein. Ich könnte Montag auch schon ab 15 Uhr. Wollen wir das mal anstreben ? Ich mache morgen mal eine Facebook Gruppe auf und sag euch dann wie die heißt. An sonstigen hat schon jemand ne Idee, von wo aus man starten könnte?


----------



## tisch (10. November 2012)

OK. Hört sich schon mal gut an. 
Streckenmäßig werde ich mir mal ein paar Möglichkeiten zurecht legen. Von der Länge her sollten wir uns wohl schon nach dem mit der wenigsten Kondition richten. Ich denke mal, dass Timo und ich da dann locker mitkommen würden.

Greetz Timo


----------



## Diekholzener (11. November 2012)

tisch schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass Timo und ich da dann locker mitkommen würden.
> 
> Greetz Timo


 
sag das nicht...ich bin ein alter Mann


----------



## Kc-Ryback (11. November 2012)

So, die Facebook Gruppe ist geschaffen. Heißt wie folgt:
"IBC Mountainbike Treff Hildesheim und Umgebung"

You`re welcome!


----------



## tisch (11. November 2012)

@Kc-Ryback

ich habe die Gruppe irgendwie nicht gefunden?


Zur Auswahl habe ich mir überlegt 
-Treffen am vierLinden? (sollte diekholzener mitkommen, wäre dass glaube ich ein guter Mittelpunkt) als kleine Tour in um am Galgenberg

oder
-Treffen in Diekholzen und dann eine Tosmartour 

Die genaue Länge könnten wir dann jeweils so flexibel gestallten wie wir können.

Zum Zeitpukt würde mir morgen ab 15 oder 15:30 passen. (Heißt aber nicht, dass ich Dienstag nicht auch auf dem Bike untwerwegs sein kann, evtl. dann die jeweils andere Tour wie morgen.)

greetz Timo


----------



## Kc-Ryback (11. November 2012)

Hotel vier Linden kenne ich, das klingt gut.

Dann kann ich vorher bei der Aral nochmal den Luftdruck checken. Oder kennt jemand ne andere Tankstelle in der nähe?

Wollen wir so 15 Uhr 15 anpeilen? 

Wie viele sind wir jezt eigentlich?


----------



## tisch (11. November 2012)

Hi, hört sich gut an.
Zeitmäßig schauts gut aus mit 15:15.
bis jetzt wir beide und eventuell der Diekholzener. Vlt will sich noch Hansiii wenn er Zeit und Lust hat, oder ein anschließen.


----------



## alli333i (11. November 2012)

Kc-Ryback schrieb:


> Die abers grenzen das dann schon ziemlich stark ein.



Ich weiß. Kann man wohl leider nichts dran machen, außer auf die Weihnachtsferien warten. 6 Wochen noch.



tisch schrieb:


> Von der Länge her sollten wir uns wohl schon nach dem mit der wenigsten Kondition richten.



schätze das bin dann wohl ich, falls ich mal Zeit finde. Länge ist nicht so das Problem, da ich wie gesagt nur bei Tageslicht und daher ab 15Uhr Keks maximal 2-2,5 std, fahren kann. Die Geschwindigkeit ist dann ne andere Frage, aber wozu gibts das kleine Kettenblatt? 



Diekholzener schrieb:


> sag das nicht...ich bin ein alter Mann



und ich ein kleiner dicker Junge 



tisch schrieb:


> @_Kc-Ryback_
> 
> ich habe die Gruppe irgendwie nicht gefunden?



Ich auch nicht.



tisch schrieb:


> Zur Auswahl habe ich mir überlegt
> -Treffen am vierLinden? (sollte diekholzener mitkommen, wäre dass glaube ich ein guter Mittelpunkt) als kleine Tour in um am Galgenberg
> 
> oder
> ...



Vier Linden wäre irgendwie machbar, wenn auch mit 30-60 minuten hin- sowie rückweg für mich verbunden. Diekholzen ist leider unmöglich.





sofern der Diekholzener mal nicht dabei sein sollte, könnte man nicht von Giesen aus was starten? da käme ich vergleichsweise gut hin und ich habe irgendwann mal gehört da soll man auch gut fahren können?

mfg

EDIT sagt: sonst muss ich halt weiter alleine rumcruisen.... :_(
gibts denn keine Sarstädtär hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kc-Ryback (12. November 2012)

Also wir treffen uns heute um 15 Uhr 15 beim Hotel Vier Linden


----------



## Diekholzener (12. November 2012)

Euch viel Spaß. Ich schaffe es leider nicht. Bin aber beim nächsten Mal bestimmt dabei.


----------



## oxysept (22. November 2012)

Sind hier schon alle im Winterschlaf?

Habe vor kurzem zufällig einen Trail entdeckt (s. Anhang).
Das kurze obere Stück mit den Stufen runter zur Bank ist gut fahrbar, das sich anschließende Stück hinter der Bank (steil mit vielen Serpentinen und losem Boden) ging gerade noch zu Fuß. 
Ist für die Endurofahrer hier vielleicht ganz interessant. Ohne Hinterradversetzen allerdings nicht fahrbar.

Bevor die Frage aufkommt wo das ist ... im Sackwald (Paradiesgarten).

Wie schaut es mit Trails aus, die vom Gut Mölmerhagen rünter Richtung Leine führen, gibt es dort (gute) Trails (nicht zugewachsen oder voller Totholz)? 
Durch die vielen Hohlwege hat die Ecke bestimmt einiges zu bieten?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. November 2012)

sieht gut aus  falls das Wetter passt wird  morgen nachmittag getestet.   

hier Koord: 51,966667 / 9,916667  ggf per PN


----------



## oxysept (23. November 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> sieht gut aus  falls das Wetter passt wird  morgen nachmittag getestet.
> 
> hier Koord: 51,966667 / 9,916667  ggf per PN



Versuch es lieber mehr in der Gegend von diesen Koord.: 
51.964498,9.912021 bzw. Gauß-Krüger: rechts 3562821 hoch 5759374.
Am Einfachsten vom Rennstieg aus dem Schotterweg zum Paradiesgarten folgen (am Anfang des Forstwegs steht rechts eine Hütte - dem Weg bis ganz zum Ende folgen).

Die Burkhardtshöhe (auch vom Rennstieg aus zu erreichen) bietet ab der Bank auf der Kuppe (ca. 51.954541,9.939598) ebenfalls einen Trail, der, in Serpentinen, abwärtst führt. 
Ist sicherlich besser fahrbar, da weniger steil und keine Dornen am Wegesrand. (Habe leider keine Handybilder.)

Ansonsten gibt es noch die Abfahrt von der Hohen Schanze, die in nicht so engen Serpentinen abwärts führt. Dafür ist der Trail länger und insgesammt schöner.

Mir passt es heute und am WE leider nicht. Ansonsten wäre ich gerne mitgekommen und hätte dir die einzelnen Trails gezeigt. 
Neuja, selber finden macht ja auch Spaß .


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. November 2012)

Danke, damit läßt es sich einfach finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (24. November 2012)

Morgen ..
Fährt jemand heute oder Morgen ? Soll ja regnen das Wochenende. Will aber mein neues fully endlich mal bewegen 
Falls jemand unterwegs ist und auch ungern allein fährt freue ich mich ...
Gebiet: Hildesheimer Wald oder Galgenberg
Beste Grüße


----------



## VanHelsing (24. November 2012)

.........und wieder einer mehr aus dem wunderschönen Hildesheim. 

Gruß Mark


----------



## smeah (24. November 2012)

VanHelsing schrieb:


> .........und wieder einer mehr aus dem wunderschönen Hildesheim.
> 
> Gruß Mark



Hey Mark, ob das kleine Nest nun wunderschön ist möchte ich bezweifeln ;D
Darüber lässt sich streiten 

Wo fährst du/ihr immer?


----------



## tisch (29. November 2012)

Ich werde heute wohl auch mal wieder ein Ründchen drehen wenn ich Lust habe. Hat evtl noch jemand Lust sich anzuschließen? gedacht habe ich so etwa Richtung Tosmar.

MfG timo


----------



## smeah (29. November 2012)

Hallo Timo. Heut ist schlecht, aber morgen würde ich mich anschließen. Hab um 15 Uhr Feierabend und könnte gegen 16.15 Uhr am kreuz sein ..
Gruß Tobi


----------



## AMoe (29. November 2012)

Hallo,
aufgrund der vielen Kommentare und einträge wollte ich mich nun auch als MTBler outen. Bisher habe ich hier immer nur mitgelesen und die Touren und Fotos "geklaut".
Fahre meist Sonntags gegen 10 Uhr aus Nordstemmen durch den Hildesheimer Wald, manchmal Richtung Diekholzen/Sibesse, aber auch Richtung Deister... Schließe mich gerne mal einer Gruppe an, nehme aber auch gerne mal jemanden aus meiner Ecke mit. 
@Kc-Rybach: Kannst du mich bitte in die Facebookgruppe aufnehmen? Habe ein schwarzes Profilfoto (ist aber nicht von mir...) :-D


----------



## smeah (29. November 2012)

Moin .. was planst du denn fürs kommende Wochenende? Ich habe noch nichts vor ..


----------



## AMoe (30. November 2012)

Werde vermutlich Sonntag vormittag um 10 Uhr eine Runde fahren. Möchte aus Nordstemmen über den Kammweg 1 zum Kammweg 2. Dann mal sehen wie das Wetter ist. Evtl. noch über den Galgenberg oder Osterberg zum Abschluss. Kommt darauf an wie spät es ist und wie es mir dann geht... Dachte im Endeffekt an etwa 40 km.
Fahre meist auf Höhe Groß Escherde in den Wald. Wollen wir uns dort vielleicht treffen?​


----------



## smeah (30. November 2012)

Morgen. Ich wohne in Itzum, von daher wird der Einstieg bei Groß Escherde für mich schwierig. Vielleicht irgendwo im Hildesheimer Wald dann treffen? Vielleicht bei Bosch?
Hab heut früh im Radio gehört das es schneien soll


----------



## AMoe (30. November 2012)

Cool, Schnee! 

Itzum ist blöd, ist ja ziemlich eine andere Ecke. 
Könnten uns ja evtl. am Hildesheimer Aussichtsturm treffen und zusammen eine Runde zum und über den Osterberg fahren.
Wäre dann etwa 10 30 Uhr am Aussichtsturm, kann es aber nicht genau versprechen da ich nicht genau weiß wie lange ich brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (30. November 2012)

AMoe schrieb:


> Könnten uns ja evtl. am Hildesheimer Aussichtsturm treffen und zusammen eine Runde zum und über den Osterberg fahren.



Der Osterberg reizt mich überhaupt nicht wegen der blöden "Anreise" direkt durch die Stadt ..
Würde da lieber den Hildesheimer Wald oder den Galgenberg vorziehen ..

PS. Den Hildesheimer Aussichtsturm kenne ich gar nicht


----------



## AMoe (30. November 2012)

Kannst doch prima über den Innersteradweg durch die Stadt fahren. 

Melde mich Samstag abend oder Sonntag vormittag nochmal wann und wo wir uns treffen könnten. Habe noch keine tolle Idee, obwohl, würdest du bis Sorsum fahren? Dann bin ich 10 30 in Sorsum.


----------



## smeah (30. November 2012)

Sorsum ist ja nichts anderes wie Groß Escherde .. ;D
Da radel ich ja schon mal 15km um überhaupt zum Treffpunkt zu kommen.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin wäre es mir lieb wenn du spätestens Morgen bescheid geben könntest, da ich auch noch planen muss. Habe eine Tochter und meine Frau arbeitet am Sonntag. Die kleine müsste ich dann bei der Oma unterbringen. Das muss ich natürlich abklären (was aber eigentlich kein Problem darstellen sollte-aber muss es halt abkläre).


----------



## AMoe (30. November 2012)

Sollte klappen!
Bin um 10 30 Uhr am südlichen Ortsausgang von Sorsum. 
Kenne da einige schöne Ecken... 

Sofern mir noch etwas dazuzwischen kommt stelle ich es bis 9 Uhr am Sonntag ins Forum. Wetter ist mir relativ egal...


----------



## smeah (30. November 2012)

Hehe ..
Hab mich da vielleicht doof bzw. missverständlich ausgedrückt - ich meinte meinen letzten Post eigentlich nicht als Zusage 

Meinte eher das ich da keinen Unterschied sehe zwischen Groß Escherde und Sorsum! Ich möchte in keinem der beiden Dörfer starten, da mir der Weg dorthin einfach schon zu weit ist als reine Anreise zum Treffpunkt. 

Wenn wir uns iwo im Hildesheimer Wald treffen könnten wäre ich glücklich und sofort dabei.
Hast du whattsapp? Lass uns doch darüber weiter schreiben ist einfacher .. 
Nummern tauschen wir über pn aus!


----------



## AMoe (30. November 2012)

Also so weit ist Sorsum von Bosch nun auch nicht weg...
Naja, egal, klären wir per Whats app, PN ist raus.

Es können sich bei Interesse auch andere mit anschließen... :-D


----------



## smeah (30. November 2012)

AMoe schrieb:


> Es können sich bei Interesse auch andere mit anschließen... :-D



Dem stimme ich zu .. 
Winterschlaf machen könnt ihr noch früh genug ..


----------



## VanHelsing (30. November 2012)

Hey Smeah.  Mich trifft man immer auf dem Galgenberg.  In den meisten fällen, immer Sonntags.


----------



## smeah (30. November 2012)

VanHelsing schrieb:


> Hey Smeah.  Mich trifft man immer auf dem Galgenberg.  In den meisten fällen, immer Sonntags.



Der Galgenberg gehört zum Teil zu meiner Hausrunde .. bietet sich an, da ich quasi direkt am Waldrand von Itzum wohne ;D

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich treffe mich morgen um 11.15 Uhr mit Alex am Sportplatz in Diekholzen 

Wer Bock hat auf ne kleine Tour darf/soll sich bitte anschließen


----------



## VanHelsing (2. Dezember 2012)

Hey @smeah.  
Das hört sich doch gut an.  War heute auch wieder auf meiner "Hausrunde" auf dem Galgenberg. Können uns ja nächsten Sonntag treffen und mal ne runde zusammen fahren?! 
Meine runde führt mich an der Sternwarte vorbei. Dort treffe ich in der regel gegen 14:30 uhr ,meistens,ein.

Gruß Mark


----------



## oxysept (2. Dezember 2012)

First snow  (Reuberg u. Hils):


----------



## smeah (2. Dezember 2012)

VanHelsing schrieb:


> Hey @smeah.
> Das hört sich doch gut an.  War heute auch wieder auf meiner "Hausrunde" auf dem Galgenberg. Können uns ja nächsten Sonntag treffen und mal ne runde zusammen fahren?!
> Meine runde führt mich an der Sternwarte vorbei. Dort treffe ich in der regel gegen 14:30 uhr ,meistens,ein.
> 
> Gruß Mark



Hey Marc, wollte nächste Woche auf jeden Fall wieder fahren nachdem ich heute krankheitsbedingt ausgefallen bin. Nächste Woche sind wir mit mehreren unterwegs. Schließ dich uns einfach an


----------



## smeah (2. Dezember 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> First snow  (Reuberg u. Hils):



Wo genau hast du die Bilder gemacht?


----------



## tanchoplatinum (2. Dezember 2012)

Salü

Das ist ein Rätsel.

Kleiner Tip, an der Räuberhöhle war er auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (2. Dezember 2012)

smeah schrieb:


> Wo genau hast du die Bilder gemacht?



1 & 2: Reuberg (Weg zwischen Hütte und Räuberhöhle)
3: Hils (Raabeturm)
4 & 5: zwischen Raabeturm und Glasebachteich

 @_tanchoplatinum_: Gibt es den Trail von 2010 (s. Anhang) oberhalb von Langenholzen (Richtung Himmelberg) noch?


----------



## AMoe (3. Dezember 2012)

Bin gestern eine schöne Runde über den Kammweg 1 und den Kammweg 2 gefahren. Der Kammweg 2 war ziemlich ausgefahren, matschig und rutschig. Hat Spaß gemacht! 
Freue mich schon auf nächsten Sonntag...


----------



## smeah (3. Dezember 2012)

tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> Salü
> 
> Das ist ein Rätsel.
> 
> Kleiner Tip, an der Räuberhöhle war er auf jeden Fall.



Laut Onkel google ist das bei Alfeld. Da war ich noch nie und werde ich wohl auch nie fahren .. (müsste das Bike ins Auto laden und wenn ich das mache fahre ich gleich weiter in den Harz ;D)


----------



## VanHelsing (3. Dezember 2012)

smeah schrieb:


> Hey Marc, wollte nächste Woche auf jeden Fall wieder fahren nachdem ich heute krankheitsbedingt ausgefallen bin. Nächste Woche sind wir mit mehreren unterwegs. Schließ dich uns einfach an


 

Wo wird das  genau sein?


----------



## smeah (3. Dezember 2012)

VanHelsing schrieb:


> Wo wird das  genau sein?



Genaues haben wir noch nicht besprochen, aber da ich gestern mit Alex im Hildesheim Wald fahren wollte, wo er mir noch den ein oder anderen Trail zeigen wollte, nehme ich an wir werden auch nächsten Sonntag wieder dort fahren. 
Du kannst ja auch nen Vorschlag machen ..

Vielleicht sammeln wir hier mal Vorschläge und fahren alle Mann zusammen am kommenden Wochenende .. 
(Hat schon jemand das "Last Minute Biking" genutzt für unsere Gegend?)


----------



## AMoe (4. Dezember 2012)

Gute Idee, ich wäre dabei.
Würde notfalls auch vorwegfahren wenn sich kein anderer findet... 

Könnten als Treffpunkt ja wieder den Diekholzener Sportplatz nehmen, ist von mir aus zwar eine ganze Ecke, aber egal... 
Bin ich wenigstens warmgefahren!


----------



## VanHelsing (5. Dezember 2012)

smeah schrieb:


> Genaues haben wir noch nicht besprochen, aber da ich gestern mit Alex im Hildesheim Wald fahren wollte, wo er mir noch den ein oder anderen Trail zeigen wollte, nehme ich an wir werden auch nächsten Sonntag wieder dort fahren.
> Du kannst ja auch nen Vorschlag machen ..
> 
> Vielleicht sammeln wir hier mal Vorschläge und fahren alle Mann zusammen am kommenden Wochenende ..
> (Hat schon jemand das "Last Minute Biking" genutzt für unsere Gegend?)


 
Nach dem heutigen tag,bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher was das nächste WE betrifft!?! Hatte einen kleinen arbeitsunfall......nichts schlimmes aber,schränkt mich ein wenig ein. Leider!   Hoffe ja,das es bis zum WE besser wird.....?!


----------



## smeah (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich liege auch seit letztem Sonntag flach. Bin auch am zittern wegen dem WE. Wäre dann das zweite in Folge an dem ich aussetzen muss


----------



## AMoe (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde vermutlich gegen 10 Uhr in Nordstemmen starten und durch den Hildesheimer Wald düsen... 

Wenn jemand unterwegs ist kann man sich ja treffen.
Ist vielleicht bei diesem Wetter (wegen Glätte) nicht die schlechteste Idee.


----------



## smeah (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich hänge wie geschrieben noch krank zu Hause  
Hoffe das ich am WE wieder fit bin ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (9. Dezember 2012)

Was haltet ihr von einem "IBC-Snow-Ride" am 3. Advents WE?
Schnee dürfte dann (zumindest in höheren Lagen) noch ausreichend liegen.
Falls euch eine etwas weitere Anfahrt nicht stört, so würde sich z.B. der Rote Fuchs als Ausgangs- und Endpunkt anbieten. 
Dort läßt es sich nicht nur gut biken sondern auch gut rodeln. Gaststätte ist auch vor Ort.

Die Fotos sind nicht vom Roten Fuchs (Reuberg).


----------



## AMoe (10. Dezember 2012)

An sich ist die Idee gut, wenn nur die Anfahrt nicht wäre...


----------



## smeah (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke, da mehr Leute aus Hildesheim kommen wäre der Hildesheimer Wald vielleicht die bessere Wahl um genügend Leute zusammen zu bekommen.
Ich kann leider nur nächsten Samstag


----------



## Eiva Bign (11. Dezember 2012)

oxysept schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einem "IBC-Snow-Ride" am 3. Advents WE?
> Schnee dürfte dann (zumindest in höheren Lagen) noch ausreichend liegen.
> Falls euch eine etwas weitere Anfahrt nicht stört, so würde sich z.B. der Rote Fuchs als Ausgangs- und Endpunkt anbieten.
> Dort läßt es sich nicht nur gut biken sondern auch gut rodeln. Gaststätte ist auch vor Ort.
> ...



Idee ist gut, wäre am Sonntag dabei.


----------



## Ripgid (11. Dezember 2012)

Eiva Bign schrieb:


> Idee ist gut, wäre am Sonntag dabei.



ich evtl auch.. aber nur wenn noch ordentlich powder vom himmel fällt 

man könnte das ganze ja auch am 4. Advent in Hi wiederholen


----------



## [email protected] (11. Dezember 2012)

da die Operation wegen Mangel an Werkzeuge seitens des Doktor ausfällt wäre ich dabei. Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir egal....


----------



## smeah (12. Dezember 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> man könnte das ganze ja auch am 4. Advent in Hi wiederholen



Find ich gut den Vorschlag! Zumal wir fast Nachbarn sind  Wohne in Itzum


----------



## oxysept (12. Dezember 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> ich evtl auch.. aber nur wenn noch ordentlich powder vom himmel fällt
> 
> man könnte das ganze ja auch am 4. Advent in Hi wiederholen



Wenn ich mir die Wettervorhersage fürs WE ansehe bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es im oberen Hils tauen wird oder nicht. Die vorhergesagten Temperaturen für Grünenplan (170-250m) liegen bei +1-2°C. Beim Roten Fuchs (ca. 370m) und Raabeturm (ca. 470m) ist es zwar ein paar Grad kühler, es besteht aber die Gefahr, dass es auch hier tauen könnte.

Wir können den Sonntag ja erst mal festhalten.
Treffen dann wieder um 11 Uhr beim Roten Fuchs (oberer Parkplatz rechte Straßenseite - 51.943213,9.699402)?


----------



## VanHelsing (12. Dezember 2012)

Tach auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (12. Dezember 2012)

VanHelsing schrieb:


> Tach auch!



Grüäzi


----------



## VanHelsing (12. Dezember 2012)

Tach! Smeah


----------



## VanHelsing (12. Dezember 2012)

Nun ja,wie schaut es bei dir? Alles fit?


----------



## smeah (12. Dezember 2012)

Grüäzi VanHelsing


----------



## smeah (13. Dezember 2012)

VanHelsing schrieb:


> Nun ja,wie schaut es bei dir? Alles fit?



Hey .. sry unser Post hat sich überschnitten und ich hab erst jetzt wieder ins forum geschaut. Komisch, auch keine Emailbenachrichtigung zu deinem letzten Post bekommen. Scheiß Android Email client .. wird Zeit für ein neues phone ;D

Ja zu deiner Frage: Geht gut. Erkältung ist endlich weg und warte drauf das ich endlich mal wieder fahren kann und das wir uns mal am Galgenberg treffen ..


----------



## AMoe (13. Dezember 2012)

@oxysept:
Danke für die Einladung, aber der Aufwand um nach Alfeld zu kommen ist mir zu viel. Fahre dann lieber am Sonntag lieber durch den Hildesheimer Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (13. Dezember 2012)

AMoe schrieb:


> @oxysept:
> Danke für die Einladung, aber der Aufwand um nach Alfeld zu kommen ist mir zu viel. Fahre dann lieber am Sonntag lieber durch den Hildesheimer Wald.



Wenn du am Samstag Vormittag Zeit findest bin ich dabei


----------



## oxysept (13. Dezember 2012)

Habe mir was für Sonntag überlegt (Fahrtrichtung im Uhrzeigersinn):


----------



## smeah (13. Dezember 2012)

Hat denn überhaupt schon jemand zugesagt?


----------



## AMoe (13. Dezember 2012)

Tolle Tour, finde es gut das du eine kleiner Tour anbietest! 
Bin noch am Überlegen... 
Sind 19 km nicht ein wenig kurz?


----------



## smeah (13. Dezember 2012)

AMoe schrieb:


> Sind 19 km nicht ein wenig kurz?



War auch mein erster Gedanke ..


----------



## trixter78 (13. Dezember 2012)

Bei 20°C und ohne Schnee vielleicht


----------



## oxysept (13. Dezember 2012)

Unter normalen Bedingungen sind 19 km recht kurz ... bei hohem Schnee können sie einem aber durchaus lang vorkommen . 
Am Ende der Tour besteht die Möglichkeit nochmals zum Raabeturm hoch zu schieben und von dort die zwei Trails direkt runter zum Von-Langen-Weg zu fahren. Hierdurch würde die Tour ca. eine Stunde länger dauern.
Sollte es dann immer noch zu früh sein, gibt es noch zwei kurze Trails runter Richtung Holzen.


----------



## Ripgid (13. Dezember 2012)

klingt nett! Start wieder so gegen 11 uhr?

wer kommt mit?

Oxy, Trixter, Benni, Waldhase, Chris, Chicken, Daniel, Kitty? wen vergessen?


----------



## trixter78 (13. Dezember 2012)

Wenn die Wettervorhersage stimmt, bin ich raus. Bei Plusgraden, Regen und Schneematsch kann ich mich einfach nicht aufraffen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. Dezember 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> klingt nett! Start wieder so gegen 11 uhr?
> 
> wer kommt mit?
> 
> Oxy, Trixter, Benni, Waldhase, Chris, Chicken, Daniel, Kitty? wen vergessen?


 
Das Chicken muss leider absagen, könnte aber meinen Kerl entbehren 

Gab nämlich vor drei Wochen was neues. Dieses mal war es nur leider kein Bike sondern einige Schrauben und eine Platte im linken Sprunggelenk. Und nein, es ist nicht im Gelände passiert! Ich war lediglich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit als mich eine nasse Fahrbahnmarkierung vom Bike geholt hat.
Rolle geht schon wieder alles weitere dauert noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (13. Dezember 2012)

Na da kannste doch froh sein, dass das nicht im Frühling oder Sommer passiert ist 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Ripgid (13. Dezember 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Das Chicken muss leider absagen, könnte aber meinen Kerl entbehren
> 
> Gab nämlich vor drei Wochen was neues. Dieses mal war es nur leider kein Bike sondern einige Schrauben und eine Platte im linken Sprunggelenk. Und nein, es ist nicht im Gelände passiert! Ich war lediglich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit als mich eine nasse Fahrbahnmarkierung vom Bike geholt hat.
> Rolle geht schon wieder alles weitere dauert noch



********, du machst sachen... Gute Besserung!
 @TriXteR
Das gilt natürlich auch für mich, bei matsche-patsche bin ich ebenfalls raus!


----------



## HITOMI (13. Dezember 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Das Chicken muss leider absagen, könnte aber meinen Kerl entbehren
> 
> Gab nämlich vor drei Wochen was neues. Dieses mal war es nur leider kein Bike sondern einige Schrauben und eine Platte im linken Sprunggelenk. Und nein, es ist nicht im Gelände passiert! Ich war lediglich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit als mich eine nasse Fahrbahnmarkierung vom Bike geholt hat.
> Rolle geht schon wieder alles weitere dauert noch




Oh nein....gute Besserung!


----------



## AMoe (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde am Sonntag nun doch lieber im Hildesheimer Wald fahren. Mein Hauptproblem ist, wenn ich ehrlich bin, dass ich keine Lust habe mich mit schmutzigen und durchgeweichten Klamotten in das Auto zu setzen... 

Werde aber am Sonntag vormittag auf jeden Fall im Hildesheimer Wald unterwegs sein.


----------



## oxysept (14. Dezember 2012)

Gute Besserung Chicken!

Wenn es am Sonntag regnet und draußen nur eine Matsche ist, bin ich auch raus.
Da ich seit Anfang der Woche erkältet bin, verzichte ich lieber auf eine Schnee- bzw. Matschschlacht.
Tut mir Leid für diejenigen, die auch bei Mistwetter fahren würde, möchte aber nicht riskieren Weihnachten krank im Bett zu liegen. 

Wir können die Tour ja auf nächstes Jahr bei besserem Wetter (Schnee und Kälte) im Januar oder Februar verschieben.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. Dezember 2012)

Februar könnte auch bei mir wieder was werden


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche! 
Bin auf dem besten Weg. Der Ehrgeiz wieder aufs Bike zu kommen ist groß


----------



## Ripgid (14. Dezember 2012)

und du weist:

was einen nicht umbringt, macht einen nur härter!


----------



## average.stalker (14. Dezember 2012)

"was ist das hier für eine Mickey Maus - sch***e"   
 @Turbo.huenchen: gute Besserung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (14. Dezember 2012)

ich bin für sonntag erstmal raus.. Lager in der Sitzstrebe derart ausgeschlagen dass der Schraubenkopf schon am Alu geschliffen hat :'-(


----------



## trixter78 (15. Dezember 2012)

Habe gerade auch das Bild auf FB gesehen. Haste vorher kein Spiel gemerkt?


----------



## Eiva Bign (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin für Morgen auch raus, schade aber vielleicht klappts  nächstes WE.


----------



## oxysept (15. Dezember 2012)

Nur um sicher zu gehen, dass sich morgen niemand am Roten Fuchs die Beine in den Bauch steht:
*Die Tour findet nicht statt!!*


----------



## Ripgid (15. Dezember 2012)

@TriXteR
Nein, das spiel im hinterbau hat man während der fahrt nicht bemerkt. Habs erst gesehen als ich das rad mal angehoben hatte.


----------



## instinctless (15. Dezember 2012)

wollte auch mal wieder nen hallo in die runde schmeissen. ich glaube ich war dieses jahr hier so gar nicht aktiv. war aber generell auch weniger auf dem rad. nächstes jahr wird alles anders. derweil liege ich noch im kh. meine implantate wurden nach eineinhalb jahren entfernt.
bin also demnächst wieder voll einsatzfähig und wäre auch ner wintertour nicht abgeneigt.
 @Ripgid
ist nur das lager im eimer oder die aufnahme?
führerschein wieder am start?
 @chicken
wir haben uns ja neulich gesehen. von mir natürlich weiterhin gute genesung.
 @Rest der mich kennt ne angenehme adventszeit und tolle geschenke.

cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (17. Dezember 2012)

dunkel war gestern


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Dezember 2012)

Salve! 
Jaaaa, die hat was! Obwohl, meine 2 1000der machen auch alles taghell

Ausgebremst haben mich heute Abend aber diese zwei Teile 
Ausgebaut sehen sie ganz leidlich aus, aber ein Drehmoment wollen sie nicht wirklich übertragen
Ich tippe auf eine Art Zerspanung durch unkontrollierbare biomechanische Kräfte
LG, Günther-schiebt-gern


----------



## Ripgid (17. Dezember 2012)

instinctless schrieb:


> wollte auch mal wieder nen hallo in die runde schmeissen. ich glaube ich war dieses jahr hier so gar nicht aktiv. war aber generell auch weniger auf dem rad. nächstes jahr wird alles anders. derweil liege ich noch im kh. meine implantate wurden nach eineinhalb jahren entfernt.
> bin also demnächst wieder voll einsatzfähig und wäre auch ner wintertour nicht abgeneigt.
> @_Ripgid_
> ist nur das lager im eimer oder die aufnahme?
> ...




wer bist du? stell dich doch bitte erst mal vor! 
Lager ist im dutten und ich bekomme ohne größeren aufwand den aussenring des Lagers nicht entfernt. Lappen am Start - kannst dich ja mal wieder melden wenn du wieder zuhause bist. Ansonsten Gute besserung, und lass dir das Titan aushändigen


----------



## Ripgid (17. Dezember 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Jaaaa, die hat was! Obwohl, meine 2 1000der machen auch alles taghell
> 
> Ausgebremst haben mich heute Abend aber diese zwei Teile
> ...



und ich dachte immer, ich bin hier der Verschleiss-könig..


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. Dezember 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


>



Salve! Sauber zerbröselt, wie geht das denn
Bei der Lagergröße sollte doch etwas Luft nach oben sein, gab doch mal so einen Faktor? Mit Sicherheit lag es nicht am Kampfgewicht des rider´s

Und was ist mit "h"? Immer im Dreck wühlen geht natürlich auch nicht

Irgendwie ist da irgendwo was falsch ((r) ein)gelaufen

Bin schon gespannt auf Deine Optimierungskonstruktion...

LG, GKR


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. Dezember 2012)

eigentlich sollte da ein Gleitlager rein, Rikulas werden völlig überbewertet


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. Dezember 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> wer bist du? stell dich doch bitte erst mal vor!
> Lager ist im dutten und ich bekomme ohne größeren aufwand den aussenring des Lagers nicht entfernt. Lappen am Start - kannst dich ja mal wieder melden wenn du wieder zuhause bist. Ansonsten Gute besserung, und lass dir das Titan aushändigen



Stützring + Bolzen zum austreiben drehen?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. Dezember 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve!
> Jaaaa, die hat was! Obwohl, meine 2 1000der machen auch alles taghell
> 
> Ausgebremst haben mich heute Abend aber diese zwei Teile
> ...



Druckfeder gebrochen/müde?


----------



## Ripgid (18. Dezember 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Stützring + Bolzen zum austreiben drehen?



da mach ich mir doch keinen kopf drum. Wenn der Konstrukteur der Meinung ist, an der Stelle wäre ein Rillenkugellager angebracht (stichwort hertzsche pressung, minimaler drehwinkel etc pp.), darf er sich auch um Beanstandungen kümmern. Nach einer Nutzungsdauer von noch nicht einmal 10 Monaten darf sowas einfach nicht passieren..

Wenn die Garantiezeit rum ist, kommen da meinetwegen auch Iguslager rein..


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. Dezember 2012)

wegen ähnlichem Unfug gab es viel Schreiberrei mit specialized:-(

seit dem fahr ich nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (18. Dezember 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> wegen ähnlichem Unfug gab es viel Schreiberrei mit specialized:-(
> 
> seit dem fahr ich _*nicolai*_



da bin ich auch schon seit längerem am überlegen..


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (18. Dezember 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Druckfeder gebrochen/müde?



Salve!
Vermute eine Kombi aus allgemeiner Wintermüdigkeit der Federn
und leichter Konturverlust der Stirnverzahnung

Also eher ein mentales Problem: die Teile waren irgendwie unwillig; vielleicht lag es am Erreichen des Tripelpunktes im Beustertal obwohl ich auf der warmen Seite war (genauer: Deine Spezialstelle: Holzsteg mit Anstieg)...
LG, GKR


----------



## [email protected] (18. Dezember 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> da mach ich mir doch keinen kopf drum. Wenn der Konstrukteur der Meinung ist, an der Stelle wäre ein Rillenkugellager angebracht (stichwort hertzsche pressung, minimaler drehwinkel etc pp.), darf er sich auch um Beanstandungen kümmern. Nach einer Nutzungsdauer von noch nicht einmal 10 Monaten darf sowas einfach nicht passieren..
> 
> Wenn die Garantiezeit rum ist, kommen da meinetwegen auch Iguslager rein..



 Dem kann man nur zustimmen, es ist schon wirklich merkwürdig das dort nicht zumindest full complement Lager verwendet werden...


----------



## Ladys-MTB (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich leite das mal von einem Mitglied der FreienRADikalen aus Hannover weiter:

Liebe Freunde des Radsports,
von gestern auf heute Nacht (20.12.2012) sind aus meinem Kellerraum die folgenden Räder gestohlen worden:

Hardtail Wheeler Pro 69 Schwarz blau mit 53 cm Rahmen

Fully Radon Slide 150 9.0 Schwarz mit blauem Hinterbau 20 Zoll 2013er Modell
Die Rahmennummern und evt. Fotos werden nachgeliefert!!

Bitte haltet die Augen auf....


----------



## smeah (21. Dezember 2012)

**** .. das Radon ist ja grad erst neu gekauft !


----------



## Ladys-MTB (21. Dezember 2012)

jaaa, das Schwein kann sich warm anziehen!!!!

sry, ich koennte grad nur noch kotzen!


----------



## trixter78 (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues euch allen...auf ein spaßiges, erfolgreiches was-auch-immer 2013!


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Januar 2013)

das wünsche ich euch auch. auf ein erfolgreiches bikejahr


----------



## Kc-Ryback (6. Januar 2013)

Heute jemand beim Galgenberg usw unterwegs? Vllt sieht man sich ja 
Wollte so in 15 min los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## instinctless (9. Januar 2013)

Ahoi Freunde des Zweirades.
Dieses Posting orientiert sich an alle Fahrer ab 190cm Körpergröße.

Ich hab beschlossen mal ein paar Fahrrader auszusortieren. Als erstes hätte ich hier ein schönes HT in schwarz/pink eloxal. Komplett Custom
Rahmen/Lenker aus Carbon
RS Sid mit Lenkerlockout Floodgate etc.
SRAM X0 Schaltung inkl Drehgriff Shiftern
Raceface KB, SRAM PG 1070 Kassette
Selle GelFlow Superlite
LRS Ritchey WCS
seatpost ebenfalls
xtr bremsscheiben
crankbrothers pedale
jagwire schaltzüge

einziges manko die bremsanlage, ist ne hayes stroker ride. ist jetzt nicht unbedingt SOTA. ich hätte aber noch ne formular the one von 2011 welcher allerdings nicht mit den xtr scheiben kompatibel ist. müsste man wenn inkl scheiben anbauen. gewichtsunterschied, keine ahnung, dürfte sich nicht viel nehmen.

Bei Interesse einfach mailen. Preis lass ich erstmal offen. Tiptop gepflegt, kaum gefahren. War n Bastelprojekt. Kann jederzeit in Sarstedt besichtigt werden.
Als nächstes folgt dann die Tage ein Lapierre Spicy 516L in Größe S.

Foto?
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1040211


----------



## trixter78 (12. Januar 2013)

Schaut jemand am Wochenende in Badse vorbei?


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. Januar 2013)

würde schon aber leider keine zeit


----------



## average.stalker (13. Januar 2013)

Wie war das da am samstag?


----------



## trixter78 (13. Januar 2013)

average.stalker schrieb:


> Wie war das da am samstag?


Ist auf jeden Fall ganz nett für nen kleinen Wochenendtrip. War gestern nur ne Stunde da, werde heute aber nochmal beim Elite-Rennen(Start:14.30 Uhr)  vorbei schauen.

Edit: Feste Schuhe sind von Vorteil...ist z.T. ganz schön matschig. Die Absperrungen auf der Badser Umgehungsstraße darf man als Besucher übrigens umfahren.


----------



## average.stalker (13. Januar 2013)

zu hartes wetter heute fuer mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (13. Januar 2013)

Bin gerade auf dem Rückweg. Heute wars auf jeden Fall deutlich ungemütlicher.


----------



## oxysept (15. Januar 2013)

@trixter78: Die armen Radler auf deinen Fotos. 
Bei dem Matsch (egal ob weich oder gefroren) und mit den dünnen Reifen war das Rennen bestimmt kein Zuckerschlecken.

Die Fotos im Anhang stammen aus dem Hils; es liegt relativ wenig Schnee.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. Januar 2013)

gibt s was neues zum schnoreit, jetzt wo s kalt und weiss ist?


----------



## oxysept (20. Januar 2013)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> gibt s was neues zum schnoreit, jetzt wo s kalt und weiss ist?



Habe mir gestern folgendes überlegt (ca. 17,5km 650hm - "Kompaktversion" ). 
R.F. steht für den Roten Fuchs (Ausgangspunkt, Gaststätte) im Hils zwischen Grünenplan und Holzen; Streckenverlauf siehe Pfeile . 
Wie schauts z. B. mit nächstem WE aus?


----------



## Kc-Ryback (20. Januar 2013)

Klingt cool, aber wo genau ist das?


----------



## Bogeyman (20. Januar 2013)

Das könnte "[...] im Hils zwischen Grünenplan und Holzen [...]" liegen.


----------



## oxysept (20. Januar 2013)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Das könnte "[...] im Hils zwischen Grünenplan und Holzen [...]" liegen.


[Habe ich erst nach 16:44 h hinzugefügt; die Frage war also durchaus berichtigt.] 

Ich würde mich über Gegenvorschläge und/oder Verbesserungen meines Vorschlages freuen. 
Den Roten Fuchs habe ich nur aufgegriffen, da er im Dezember zur Debatte statt  (wegen der hohen Lage und des hiermit verbundenen tieferen Schnees).


----------



## oxysept (22. Januar 2013)

Nach dem Neuschnee der letzten Tage liegt aktuell im Hils recht viel Schnee --> bis Oberkante Trekkingstiefel oder leicht darüber (etwa 20 cm im Mittel, in Spurrinnen/Senken teilweise das Doppelte).
Bergauf ist nur Schieben möglich, in der Ebene auf festgefahrenem Schnee (PKW-Spuren) kann man langsam fahren, Trails sind bergab noch fahrbar (bremsen braucht man nicht mehr ).

Ich habe deshalb leichte Bedenken bezüglich des snowrides, dieser würde trotz der kurzen Strecke anstrengend werden und mit Pausen ca. vier Stunden dauern.
Andererseits ist dieses WE möglicherweise das letzte WE mit viel Schnee in der nächsten Zeit.
Müsst ihr wissen ob ihr euch die Schieberei bergauf durch den tiefen Schnee antun wollt; ich habe Zeit und wäre dabei.

Wie schaut es in den Wäldern um Hildesheim aus. Wahrscheinlich ist es besser dort zu fahren?!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (22. Januar 2013)

oxysept schrieb:


> Wie schaut es in den Wäldern um Hildesheim aus. Wahrscheinlich ist es besser dort zu fahren?!



Salve! Besch...eiden, wie bei Euch, lange Meter Schnee

Fahrbar eigentlich nur Waldautobahn mit den Spurrillen diverse Fahrzeuge (Jägerlein&Forst, Hölzchenmacher& Navi (kürzeste Strecke?) Verfahrer

Aus der Spur bei dem Schnee heißt: Fahrtechnik für Fortgeschrittene 

Bergauf heißt: Wer Schnee liebt der schiebt

Bergab heißt: alles ist möglich, nichts muss

Dazu noch vier Sterne Tiefkühltemperaturen

MTB-Herz, was willst Du mehr? 

Also ich bestell jetzt Tauwetter, was macht Ihr?

LG, GKR-im-Schnee


----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. Januar 2013)

ich lass das man so, 

beste Tiefschneebedingungen, eine Pulverschneewolke legt sich hinter einem auf die Spur
manchmal auch über Ross+Reiter    

egal weiter 

die Krönung dürfte der Grießbergtail sein 

das dürfte die ultimative Strecke fürs WE sein, Treff Maiental wer 2x möchte der kann, Alle anderen warten in der Waldgaststätte "Zum Maiental"

falls geöffnet ???

"Roter Fuchs" dürfte die Fahrt  an/ab Hi länger dauern als die Zeit im Sattel 

app am WE -4° Trocken und sonnig, hoffentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (22. Januar 2013)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ich lass das man so,


Ätsch, Tauwetter ist bestellt, Lieferung kann angeblich dauern


pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> beste Tiefschneebedingungen, eine Pulverschneewolke legt sich hinter einem auf die Spur
> manchmal auch über Ross+Reiter
> 
> egal weiter


Richtig, so war es



pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> die Krönung dürfte der Grießbergtail sein




Mal schauen was geht...
LG-GKR


----------



## eisenarsch (2. Februar 2013)

Hallöchen
Ich war ja schon ewig nicht mehr hier  
Da ich "zufällig" gerade hier bin ,zeige ich euch mein neues bike

















sucht jemand zufällig ein cannondale rize 120/2 gr.M von 2010 ? Kurbel SLX ,Casette und Laufradsatz (HOPE) sind Neu.
mfg matze


----------



## Bogeyman (3. Februar 2013)

Verdammt, da haben 'se Dich aber übern Tisch gezogen... Die haben Dir ja nur eine halbe Gabel und Pedale verkauft!!!
Nein Scherz beiseite, das Scalpel ist bestimmt hier für die Gegend die Ideale Wahl. Ist es Dein erstes 29er? Falls ja würden mich mal die Erfahrungen interessieren, ob es wirklich einen Unterschied macht oder ob es doch eher Einbildung ist.
Bis jetzt boykottiere ich ja diese ganzen "Hipster Größen" und schwöre weiter auf 26 Zoll


----------



## alli333i (3. Februar 2013)

also mit den pedalen kann ich auch nicht viel anfangen, aber Lefty ist sowieso immer Sahne, und das Scalpel sieht in 29Zoll als eines der wenigen Bikes nicht weniger gut aus als in 26". chic!


----------



## eisenarsch (4. Februar 2013)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Verdammt, da haben 'se Dich aber übern Tisch gezogen... Die haben Dir ja nur eine halbe Gabel und Pedale verkauft!!!
> Nein Scherz beiseite, das Scalpel ist bestimmt hier für die Gegend die Ideale Wahl. Ist es Dein erstes 29er? Falls ja würden mich mal die Erfahrungen interessieren, ob es wirklich einen Unterschied macht oder ob es doch eher Einbildung ist.
> Bis jetzt boykottiere ich ja diese ganzen "Hipster Größen" und schwöre weiter auf 26 Zoll


Ich hielt 29ér auch lange für so einen Trend von dem bald keiner mehr spricht. Dann durfte ich bei bunnyhop für eine Tag mal ein Flash 29´ testen und war positiv überrascht.Das Tempo ist schon irre und es klettert hervorragend.Gut es ist nicht ganz so wendig , das stört aber nicht


----------



## smeah (10. Februar 2013)

Servus, ist heut bei dem schönen Wetter jemand unterwegs (Hildesheimer Wald)?
Wollte gegen 13 Uhr los ...


----------



## oxysept (10. Februar 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> Servus, ist heut bei dem schönen Wetter jemand unterwegs (Hildesheimer Wald)?
> Wollte gegen 13 Uhr los ...



Das gute Wetter heute  musste man ja nutzten.
Ich bin ab Alfeld, der Leine flussabwärts folgend, bis Elze gefahren und von dort im Külf zurück Richtung Alfeld.
Handybilder s. Anhang:
 @eisenarsch: Gratulation zum hübschen neuen Rad - viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. Februar 2013)

Salve!
 @oxysept
Feine Bilder Bei Bild 2 (Damwild im Gehege Block-Grupe)
hätte ich Dir heute über die Schulter schauen können
Wir sind heute über den Escherberg-Haus Escherde, Gronau-Banteln-Rheden-Despetal-Barfelde-Diekholzen durch Schnee & Matsch geheizt! Hat Laune gemacht mit der Sonne im Rücken
LG, GKR


----------



## Hitzi (10. Februar 2013)

War heute auch mal wieder bei euch unterwegs......

schön wars......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill.1997 (25. Februar 2013)

hey wann ist mal wieder wer am tosmar ?
Mal was neues bauen 
(Die strecke mit den doubel bzw. tabel)


----------



## smeah (25. Februar 2013)

Am tosmarblick?


----------



## oxysept (14. März 2013)

Gestern im Sackwald (Paradiesgarten):





Plus die dazugehörige Aussicht:


----------



## [email protected] (14. März 2013)

Sehr nett! Wenn die weiße Pest endlich ganz weg ist, müssen wir GAAANZ dringen mal wieder eine Tour machen.


----------



## oxysept (23. März 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sehr nett! Wenn die weiße Pest endlich ganz weg ist, müssen wir GAAANZ dringen mal wieder eine Tour machen.



Da ich noch nie im Deister gefahren bin, bin ich dafür dort eine Tour zu machen. Die Planung kann ich nicht machen, kenne mich dort null aus.

Handypics im Anhang sind vom Weenzer-Bruch heute morgen.
War das eine Schweinekälte (eiskalter stürmischer Wind, Schneewehen, vereiste spiegelglatte Wege) - wird langsam mal Zeit, dass es wärmer wird.


----------



## [email protected] (23. März 2013)

Sind ja schöne Bilder, aber im Moment muß ich zugeben, dass ich nur im Fitness Studio radel, da es mir wirklich zu kalt ist.

Die Idee mit dem Deister gefällt mir, ich denke das ich und Christian hilft bestimmt auch gerne mit, eine halbwegs ansehnliche Runde zusammenstellen können.

Also sobald das Wetter sich einkriegt, organisiere ich mal was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (24. März 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sind ja schöne Bilder, aber im Moment muß ich zugeben, dass ich nur im Fitness Studio radel, da es mir wirklich zu kalt ist.
> 
> Die Idee mit dem Deister gefällt mir, ich denke das ich und Christian hilft bestimmt auch gerne mit, eine halbwegs ansehnliche Runde zusammenstellen können.
> 
> Also sobald das Wetter sich einkriegt, organisiere ich mal was...



Wuerde mich bei einer Deistertour von euch auch einklinken. GPS Daten diverser Trails sind auch vorhanden.


----------



## oxysept (29. März 2013)

Als Erinnerung an Schnee freie Zeiten hier ein Videolink:
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27395
Den Trail sind wir übrigens bei der letzten Tour (Rettberg-Külf) gleich am Anfang gefahren.


----------



## eisenarsch (30. März 2013)

Mahlzeit
Hier ist ja auch nix mehr los 
Schöne Feiertage und viel Spaß noch


----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. April 2013)

der mit der Säge fehlt
fräse z.Z. allein durchs weiße Unterholz


----------



## oxysept (3. April 2013)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> der mit der Säge fehlt
> fräse z.Z. allein durchs weiße Unterholz



Wer die Möglichkeit hat und in der Nähe des Raabeturms wohnt sollte unbedingt, solange der Schnee noch liegt, zum Turm hochfahren. 
Auf dem Trail vom Turm runter zum Tanzbergweg haben Schlittenfahrer oder wer auch immer einer ca. lenkerbreite feste aber noch ausreichend griffige Spur "angelegt". 
Durch den geringen Rollwiderstand und den ausreichenden Grip in der Spur zusammen mit den Bodenwellen/Kickern auf dem ersten Trailstück super spaßig und flowig zu fahren .
Habe leider nur ein Handybild (184) vom flachen Trailende machen können (konnte mich nicht durchringen zwischendurch anzuhalten ).


----------



## Diekholzener (4. April 2013)

War gestern mal auf Tosmar oben.

Hier ein paar Impressionen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (5. April 2013)

sieht gut aus  

da liefert die Wetterküche heute Sauce Hollandaise auf Matsch aus.

morgen friert die ganze Chose wieder , damit wird es hoffentlich morgens einigermaßen fahrbar, ohne das einem die Bodenproben um die Ohren fliegen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. April 2013)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> sieht gut aus



Salve! Korrekt, sieht gut aus
LG & CU next Tuesday (1800-comeback-tower-Hi)


----------



## rODAHn (6. April 2013)

Wann geht eigentlich die Dienstagsrunde wieder los?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. April 2013)

Dienstag 

auf dem Wanderweg zum AT ist anstrengend und fast kpl. fahrbar
von Dholzen zum Tosmar über den Kamm trocken! bis auf das flache Stück
vor der Forststraße etwa auf halbem Weg, dann geht jedoch nix mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (7. April 2013)

Habe schon eine ziemlich lange Zeit nicht mehr hier rein geguckt, lieben Gruß aus Würzburg ^^


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. April 2013)

wo ist mit Harvester befall im Wald zu rechnen?

Im Finkenberg, AT und Dholzen - Tosmar sind wohl frei.
Klingenberg, oberhalb vom Kloster Marienrode gibt es verdächtige Markierungen,
wahrscheinlich kein Einschlag nur dünnes Gehölz markiert. 

Weiteres ersichtlich?

auf http://www.landesforsten.de?  steht nix? vielleicht hat "oxy" eine Quelle?


----------



## Ripgid (8. April 2013)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> wo ist mit Harvester befall im Wald zu rechnen?
> 
> Im Finkenberg, AT und Dholzen - Tosmar sind wohl frei.
> Klingenberg, oberhalb vom Kloster Marienrode gibt es verdächtige Markierungen,
> ...



also der canyontrail am tosmar war vor ~2 wochen noch am oberen einstieg ziemlich dicht. Galgenberg wurde auch teilweise holz gerückt.

das "kleine trailbesteck" ist demnächst wohl erstmal pflichtgepäck!


----------



## oxysept (9. April 2013)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> wo ist mit Harvester befall im Wald zu rechnen?
> Weiteres ersichtlich?
> 
> auf http://www.landesforsten.de?  steht nix? vielleicht hat "oxy" eine Quelle?



Nein, habe keine Quelle. Glaube auch nicht, dass das vorher irgendwo öffentlich bekanntgegeben wird.

Im oberen Hils lag Sonntag übrigens noch recht viel Schnee(matsch).
Ließ sich schlecht fahren bzw. rutschen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. April 2013)

na wär auch ein wunder, bei der masse von militanten baumschützenden leserbriefschreiberlingen der haz

weiter
westkamm mathildenhall: drei tres 3 harvester richten fichten und jungbuchen masaker an!

der 1. anstieg richtung roter berg hat gelitten.

am tosmar ist die forststraße von der hütte links richtung söhre gesperrt, flatterband!

kammtrail ist frei und fluffig


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. April 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10453991&postcount=94

der mann der für fluffige trails sorgt,  jetzt leider im ausland


----------



## eisenarsch (16. April 2013)

Hameln ist ja nicht sooo weit weg


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. April 2013)

hab nur geschrieben: das der TosmarTrail frei ist,
 und du übertreibst dann gleich mit Harz und so


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. April 2013)

ähh, wollte am WE für BHarzburg melden, vielleicht jemand interesse an einer Streckenkontrolle, vorher, wegen Reifen und s.o. ripgid weiß dazu mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (18. April 2013)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ähh, wollte am WE für BHarzburg melden, vielleicht jemand interesse an einer Streckenkontrolle, vorher, wegen Reifen und s.o. ripgid weiß dazu mehr



stalker!! ? 

Die Wurmbergstiege vom Wurmberg runter richtung Schierke waren sehr... schneereich  Entweder im reissenden Schmelzwasser-fluss gefahren oder durch den Knie-hohen Schnee gestapft.

Samstag gibts den nächsten Harztest, hoffentlich mit besserem Resultat


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. April 2013)

na lese im HasiHarzfred mit
Sa bin ich in der Coachingzone for next goldmedallist 

melde mal HarzTrailTours ein paar Tage vorher an


----------



## oxysept (19. April 2013)

Gestern bei Marienhagen:
Durch den starken Wind lagen viele Äste und Zweige auf dem Trail, ist jetzt aber wieder alles frei.


----------



## oxysept (19. April 2013)

Hat eben die Anhänge rausgehauen, deshalb doppelpost .


----------



## macmaegges (21. April 2013)

Auf dem ersten Bild sehen Sie absichtlich gelegte Äste, dort liegen Steinplatten drauf, die als Absprung dienen.  Nach Erde muss man richtig suchen da oben


Ich liebe das Steinfeld, bergab  Da gibts so ne kleine Senke aus der man rausspringen kann. 

oxysept, wie siehts aus mit Waldarbeiten oberhalb des ersten Bildes?
Dort waren viele Bäume markiert...

War länger nicht mehr oben gewesen.


----------



## oxysept (22. April 2013)

Wie weit oberhalb des ersten Bildes denn? (In der Gegend des Fotos im Anhang?)
Mir ist nichts aufgefallen, habe aber auch nicht weiter drauf geachtet ob Bäume markiert waren.
Bislang bin ich von der "Seite" kommend über eine Rückegasse zum Trail gefahren und erst knapp vor dem Steinplattensprung auf den Trail gestoßen.
Den unscheinbaren (wenig genutzten?) Trailabschnitt oberhalb bis zur Forststraße habe ich letzte Woche erst entdeckt.

Das Steinfeld am Ende und die Senke hinter den Steinplatten sind schon spaßig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (22. April 2013)

Genau zwischen dem Foto welches ich ansprach und diesem in deinem Anhang, habe ich, als noch Schnee lag, sehr viele Markierte Bäume gesehen.
Ich dachte schon dort wird alles abgeholzt...

Ist eben kein Trail zum Ballern, aber wenn man ihn etwas schneller fährt macht das schon tierisch laune. Sehr tretintensiv. Und bei Nässe wirds noch viel interessanter, wegen der vielen Wurzeln und losen Steine.

Mal sehen, da oben geht noch was, das Gelände lässt einiges zu.
20 meter Steinbruchklippen-Benderdrop


----------



## oxysept (23. April 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6497054&postcount=23


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (25. April 2013)

http://www.hildesheimer-allgemeine.de/news/article/fahrradddiebe-stehen-auf-das-gewisse-etwas.html

 Augen auf im Trailverlauf


----------



## 2o83 (25. April 2013)

Das ist mal sch****. Wird gemacht. 

Cheers!


----------



## eisenarsch (1. Mai 2013)

moin moin
was habt ihr so getrieben ? ich war auf meinem hometrail unterwegs 
mfg matze


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Mai 2013)

den ganzen tag farbe an die wand gebracht. und zugesehen wie die Biker vorbei fahren


----------



## [email protected] (1. Mai 2013)




----------



## Ripgid (2. Mai 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


>




sauber! viel spass dort unten!

könntet ihr mal beim Alutech-stand vorbeischauen und die angeblich 2. Neuigkeit neben dem Tofane ausspionieren?


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Mai 2013)

genau. bitte Erfahrungsbericht vom sennes mitbringen


----------



## [email protected] (2. Mai 2013)

Na gut, euch zuliebe bremsen wir morgen mal beim Jürgen. Vielleicht passt beim Sennes ja gleich bei V1.0 die Kette durch den Hinterbau 

Solange noch ein paar Bilder von heute. Selbe Seeseite nur noch etwas höher. Dosso dei Roveri, Monte Baldo Flanke runter nach Navene. 1400hm auf knapp 10km nonstop bergab : Einer der geilsten Trails die ich kenne.









Wir haben fertig, Navene!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mik999999 (4. Mai 2013)

heute für eine stunde aufm galgenberg gewesen und angefangen die trails wieder bissel herzurichten, 1 baum der im weg lag störte mich schon lange hoffe das wetter bleibt noch länger so schön...


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> ...
> könntet ihr mal beim Alutech-stand vorbeischauen und die angeblich 2. Neuigkeit neben dem Tofane ausspionieren?



Ich denke das sollte die Sennes Pinion sein... gab sonst nix spannendes. Ein paar Fanes AM mit CFK Streben, natürlich die Tofane und etliche normale Fanes allerdings nicht eine mit den CFK Streben. 

Bilder kommen von Christian

Ach und während wir so am gucken waren, wurde auch gerade einem Enduro Run Teilnehmer eine neue unlackierte Kettenstrebe angebaut.


----------



## Ripgid (6. Mai 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich denke das sollte die Sennes Pinion sein... gab sonst nix spannendes. Ein paar Fanes AM mit CFK Streben, natürlich die Tofane und etliche normale Fanes allerdings nicht eine mit den CFK Streben.
> 
> Bilder kommen von Christian
> 
> Ach und während wir so am gucken waren, wurde auch gerade einem Enduro Run Teilnehmer eine neue unlackierte Kettenstrebe angebaut.



das streben-problem kenne ich allzu gut. 

wann seid ihr wieder im lande?

da ihr ja momentan ganz gut im saft zu sein scheint, macht es euch ja sicher nix aus, am vatertag oder am woende eine harz-stiege-tour zu fahren?

erwarte rückmeldung!!


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> am vatertag oder am woende (da geht nur So)eine harz-stiege-tour zu fahren?



CHECK!


----------



## alli333i (6. Mai 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> das streben-problem kenne ich allzu gut.
> 
> wann seid ihr wieder im lande?
> 
> ...




hirtenstieg? mit welchen Übersetzungen fahrt ihr da hoch? will ich demnächst evtl auch machen, zu Fuß am Samstag mit 22kg Rucksack war das echt ne nasse Angelegenheit


----------



## Ripgid (7. Mai 2013)

@alli333i
nein, eher höllenstiege, beerenstieg usw. normale 2x10 übersetzung geht immer!


----------



## alli333i (7. Mai 2013)

also 26-34?

hmmm.... ich fahre.....ähh.....24-32, soweit ich weiß  habe hier in der Heimat nie über die Übersetzung nachdenken müssen, hat immer gepasst mit dem mittleren Blatt  kleines und großes sind quasi jungfräulich 

edit: Höllenstieg?!?! woher kommt der Name? O.O
ich dachte, der Hirtenstieg wär der steilste? falsch gedacht?


----------



## jaamaa (7. Mai 2013)

alli333i schrieb:


> edit: Höllenstieg?!?! woher kommt der Name? O.O
> ich dachte, der Hirtenstieg wär der steilste? falsch gedacht?



Was steiler ist... keine Ahnung. Hirtenstieg ist schon zum Schluß sehr steil. Kann man mal hoch fahren ( wenn man es braucht), die anderen Stiege sind jedoch mit diesem nicht vergleichbar (teils techn. sehr anspruchvolle Trails) und somit nur bergab interessant. 

*Die genannten Stiege sind jedoch von der Nationalpark-Verwaltung aus sehr zweifelhaften Gründen für uns Mountainbiker gesperrt worden*.  Da auch noch weiter Sperrungen auf der niedersächsischen Seite des NP- Harz angekündigt wurden, wie z.B. der sehr beliebte Märchenweg, betrifft es dann jeden Biker der mal im Harz eine Runde drehen möchte. Wer dazu mehr Informationen haben möchte, sollte mal auf der Seite der DIMB IG-Harz vorbeischauen.

Wer die gesperrten Trails trotzdem fahren möchte, sollte unbedingt zwei Dinge vermeiden:


durch übermäßig starkes Bremsen Spuren zu hinterlassen und/oder Bodernerosion zu verursachen
Konfliktsituationen jeglicher Art mit Wanderern herbeiführen
Eigentlich sollte das ja sebstverständlich sein... auf allen Wegen. Da aber aktuell die IG-Harz versucht bei der Nationalpark-Verwaltung eine Lösung zu finden, wäre es sehr vorteilhaft den Befürwortern der Sperrungen keine weiteren Argument zu liefern.

In diesem Sinne... Open Trails


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. Mai 2013)

morgen nachmittag, noch jemand auf TrailTour im Harz?



jaamaa schrieb:


> übermäßig starkes Bremsen entfällt
> Konfliktsituationen jeglicher Art mit Wanderern  entfällt
> 
> In diesem Sinne... Open Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (17. Mai 2013)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> morgen nachmittag, noch jemand auf TrailTour im Harz?



Ja evtl... 
Wie wäre denn dein  Zeitfenster und was möchtest du fahren?


----------



## average.stalker (26. Mai 2013)

@jamaa und Co:

wie wäre es mit einer Harz-Trailtour nächsten Sonntag (also am 02.06..2013) ??


----------



## Ripgid (26. Mai 2013)

average.stalker schrieb:


> @_jama_a und Co:
> 
> wie wäre es mit einer Harz-Trailtour nächsten Sonntag (also am 02.06..2013) ??



ich glaube dafür haben wir das falsche sportgerät. lieber stattdessen skier oder nen schlauchboot einpacken  aber lust hätte ich schon..


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2013)

wenn das Wetter sich wieder einkriegt gerne... Ich frag mich schon das ganze WE was dem da oben nun wieder quersitzt. War der Winter nicht genug


----------



## average.stalker (27. Mai 2013)

war Samstag im Harz und hab nicht einen Tropfen abbekommen 

dann koennen wir ja bis Donnerstag de Vorhersage beobachten und spontan entscheiden


----------



## jaamaa (27. Mai 2013)

@average.stalker
So geht bei mir nicht, evtl. Samstag...  nachts würde auch gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## average.stalker (27. Mai 2013)

ach blöde... samstag ist bei mir doof


----------



## pfädchenfinder (27. Mai 2013)

wetter sacht Sonntag Abend falls es passt
hat den Vorteil wir sind allein


----------



## average.stalker (28. Mai 2013)

hehe


----------



## smeah (29. Mai 2013)

ich gehe ganz stark davon aus, dass es eine schlammschlacht werden wird wenn ihr am sonntag im harz fahrt! 
ich wollte auch gern am sonntag in den harz, aber die trails sind mehr bäche als wege und ich habe kein bock mein auto so voll zu sauen wenn ich das bike nach der runde ins auto lade .. 

*wo fahrt ihr in hildesheim immer?*


----------



## average.stalker (29. Mai 2013)

hmmm heimatrunde Tosmar alternativ?


----------



## smeah (29. Mai 2013)

ich wollt euch jetzt nicht den wind ausm segel nehmen!
habe lediglich ein video im netz gesehen das die schlammigen trails im harz zeigt!

aber ich vermute mal das es hier nicht anders aussehen wird - allerdings ohne dreckiges auto 

wann würdet ihr denn fahren?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. Mai 2013)

weil wegen alle Wanderer sind wech,
 alle spannenden Trails kannse fahren wiede kanns


----------



## smeah (29. Mai 2013)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> weil wegen alle Wanderer sind wech,
> alle spannenden Trails kannse fahren wiede kanns


----------



## Ripgid (29. Mai 2013)

eckerlochstieg mal ohne zuschauer 




pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> weil wegen alle Wanderer sind wech,
> alle spannenden Trails kannse fahren wiede kanns


----------



## jaamaa (29. Mai 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> ich wollt euch jetzt nicht den wind ausm segel nehmen!
> habe lediglich ein video im netz gesehen das die schlammigen trails im harz zeigt!



Manche Trails im Harz sind das ganze ja der pure Modder. Also egal...
Im Moment dürfte aber Schlamm eh kein Problem sein, wurde ja alles durch die Fluten weggespült. Also wird das Bike nach der Tour sicherlich sauberer sein als vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (31. Mai 2013)

das is heute ma sicher !!!


----------



## smeah (31. Mai 2013)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> das is heute ma sicher !!!



na is ja prickelnt


----------



## pfädchenfinder (31. Mai 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> eckerlochstieg mal ohne zuschauer



hoffe auf So ab 16.00 dann +/- 3h on Trail 

is ja lange hell wenn die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 scheint.


----------



## average.stalker (31. Mai 2013)

hm  hm hm bei dem gegallere... args


----------



## pfädchenfinder (31. Mai 2013)

wenn die Vorschau stimmt nur z.Z. sind seriöse Lokale Vorhersagen mit > 80% wahrscheinlichkeit nur für max 6h möglich.

so viel zur Planung


----------



## average.stalker (31. Mai 2013)

Tja. Doof


----------



## smeah (1. Juni 2013)

Wer fährt morgen und wenn ja wo?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. Juni 2013)

von Osten kommt schon wieder Regen, ob der bis zum Harz zieht ist nicht klar,
aber die Wege dürften mehr als saftig sein, nö ich verschieb die Reise erstmal.


----------



## smeah (2. Juni 2013)

In Hildesheim fährt heut niemand?
Will auf jeden fall los heute. Treffe mich gerne mit eich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. Juni 2013)




----------



## smeah (2. Juni 2013)

Was das? Zeigt mein iPhone nicht an?!


----------



## smeah (2. Juni 2013)

Sogar die Sonne kommt raus


----------



## average.stalker (2. Juni 2013)

ich hab mich gestern noch spontan eingesaut. hatte hummeln im hintern. bin platt jetzt! wann und wo seit ihr denn noch unterwegs?


----------



## average.stalker (2. Juni 2013)

ich wuerd ja saugern mal dein Norco sehen. - sehr schick!


----------



## smeah (2. Juni 2013)

Bin aktuell grad unterwegs und mach ein paar Bilder in freier Wildbahn.
Man sieht sich mit Sicherheit mal irgendwo.
Schade das es heut noch geklappt hat, allein ist immer blöd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (3. Juni 2013)

suche grade nach der facebook gruppe für den "freeride spot" in hildesheim
kann mir jemand noch mal sagen wie die heißt
danke


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Juni 2013)

bergabradsport community hildesheim


----------



## smeah (3. Juni 2013)

danke, werde mal beitreten


----------



## average.stalker (3. Juni 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> Bin aktuell grad unterwegs und mach ein paar Bilder in freier Wildbahn.
> Man sieht sich mit Sicherheit mal irgendwo.
> Schade das es heut noch geklappt hat, allein ist immer blöd



ich glaube, wir sind uns heute begegnet. du richtung tosmar hoch, oberhalb von marienburg.
ich einer von den beiden CC-typen auf dem Feldweg


----------



## smeah (3. Juni 2013)

Ja! Das war ich .. Musst bei dem Wetter unbedingt noch mal den Kammweg runter 
Nächstes mal brüllst mir hinterher ;D


----------



## average.stalker (4. Juni 2013)

dat ging zu schnell und dann erst ein stück weiter viel mir auf: das war doch ein Norco


----------



## smeah (4. Juni 2013)

Hehe

Heut wieder runter .. ich liebe das Bike! Sonntag endlich in den Harz


----------



## trixter78 (5. Juni 2013)

Hätt ja Lust, mal wieder mit ein paar Leuten ne nette Tour zu machen.
Gabs ja schon länger nicht. Muss nicht sone Killer-Tour sein...eher um mal wieder andere Foren-Member zu treffen und n'bissl Spaß beim Biken haben. 
Man könnte ja auch mal ein unbekanntes Gebiet erkunden.
Jemand Interesse?


----------



## smeah (5. Juni 2013)

Immer gern! 
Würde den Ith gern noch mal sehen. Um gleich mal nem Vorschlag zu machen 
Aber den kennst du sicher wenn du aus alfeld kommst.
Unbekanntes Gebiet erforschen heißt aber auch meißt es bleibt bei waldautobahnen und das finde ich dann nicht so prickelnd ..
Ein bissl trailanteil sollte dabei sein-zumindest das was uns hier geboten wird im Flachland


----------



## trixter78 (5. Juni 2013)

Mit den Waldautobahnen in unbekanntem Gebiet hast Du natürlich recht. Da lässt sich bestimmt auch ne bessere Lösung finden. Der Hintergrund, warum es keine Brachial-Tour sein soll ist, dass 1. jeder mitfahren kann und 2. ich gerne meine Freundin mal mitnehmen würde und hinterher nicht "Einmal und nie wieder" hören möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (5. Juni 2013)

Die Gruppe sollte sich dem schwächsten Mitglied anpassen, das ist klar.


----------



## oxysept (6. Juni 2013)

Ith hört sich gut an smeah . 
Ist allerdings nicht unbedingt was für "Neulinge", da er einer der kniffligsten Trails hier in der Gegend ist (konditionell und technisch). 
Sonst bekommt trixter im Anschluss noch mit seiner Freundin Ärger .
Könnten wir im Herbst, wenn die Vegetation (Gras, Krautige-Pflanzen) niedriger ist, in Angriff nehmen und dort eine IBC-Tour machen - kann ich dann auch gerne organisieren.

Da ich den Deister nicht kenne würde ich dort zum Beispiel gerne mal fahren.
Der Solling wäre sicherlich auch nicht schlecht, kenne mich dort aber ebenfalls nicht aus. Die Gegend um die Bodensteiner-Klippen fand ich interessant.
Oder Eisenarsch zeigt uns seine neuen Hometrails bei Hameln?!

Im Anhang Fotos der Bärlauchtour von Pfingstmontag mit den Delligsern.


----------



## smeah (6. Juni 2013)

im deister werde ich aber keine tour fahren ;D
dort gibts genügend trails und spots die weitaus interessanter sind als zu touren ..

als alternative steht auch der harz noch im vordergrund wenn es von der anfahrt her klappt! wir sind am sonntag zum beispiel wieder im harz .. 

ne bikepark tour kann man auch machen .. alle im autokorso nach braunlage/schulenberg und los gehts .. 

aber wenn die bessere hälfte mit kommt sollten wie vielleicht im hildesheimer wald anfangen, oder?


----------



## oxysept (16. Juni 2013)

Eine meiner beiden Trickflaschen (Camelbak Podium Bottle) hat sich vorhin auf dem Hilskammweg selbstständig gemacht; habe es dummerweise erst zu Hause bemerkt.
Sollte zufällig jemand über die Flasche stolpern, so würde ich mich freuen, wenn er/sie sich bei mir melden würde.


----------



## trixter78 (17. Juni 2013)

Da bin ich gerstern auch langgefahren, habe aber leider nix gesehen. Ist auch gut möglich, dass ich kurz vor dir da war.


----------



## oxysept (17. Juni 2013)

Ist wahrscheinlich auf einer der beiden Abfahrten bei hohem Tempo abgeflogen. Wer weiß wie viele Meter abseits vom Weg im Gebüsch sie liegen geblieben ist .
Kostet ja zum Glück nicht die Welt ne neue Flasche.


----------



## trixter78 (17. Juni 2013)

Der Rastplatz von Deinem Bild ist mir gestern übrigens zum ersten Mal aufgefallen. Wahrscheinlich war vorher das bunte Vieh im Gras nicht da.


----------



## oxysept (17. Juni 2013)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Der Rastplatz von Deinem Bild ist mir gestern übrigens zum ersten Mal aufgefallen. Wahrscheinlich war vorher das bunte Vieh im Gras nicht da.



Das bunte Vieh ist mir gestern auch zum ersten Mal aufgefallen, ist wohl relativ neu.
Dort ist der übrigens der höchste Punkt im Hils mit 480 m - die Bloße Zelle .


----------



## smeah (17. Juni 2013)

nach meiner genehsung muss ich auf jeden fall auch noch mal bei euch rum schauen.
gehört das auch noch zu der gegend um den Ith?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (17. Juni 2013)

Ja, zur Gegend um den Ith gehört das schon. Habe gestern sogar mal ein paar Wanderer getroffen....war ja auch Sonntag. Anfang des Montas wurde ja der Ith-Hils-Weg eingeweiht. Mal schauen, wie sich das mit den Wanderern in der nächsten Zeit so entwickelt.


----------



## rODAHn (22. Juni 2013)

ACHTUNG: "Knüppelopa" im Galgenberg unterwegs!!!

Heute wurde ich in der nähe vom Galgenberg-Restaurant (Richtung Downhill Strecke)von einem "Knüppelopa" mit einem Holzstock bedroht.
Er hat mir mit seinem Stock den Weg versperrt und immer wieder lautstark gesagt, das er mich gleich mit seinem Knüppel zusammenschlägt, wenn ich nicht sofort abhaue.
Als ich ihm freundlich erklären wollte, das man sich mit Sicherheit den Wald "teilen" könne, hat er angefangen mit seinem Stock auf mein Bike zu schlagen.

...worauf ich Ihn nur angeschriehen habe, das er das gefälligst sein zu lassen hat.
Er sagt immer wider, das er sowieso schon eine Anzeige gegen "uns" aufgegeben hat.

Als mir die Situation zu Bunt wurde, habe ich die Polizei angerufen, welche mir aber erst in 45 Minuten hätte helfen können...
Als der Opa gemerkt hat, das ich tatsächlich mit der Polizei telefonieren, ist er schnell weitergegangen und sagte das er dafür jetzt keine Zeit habe... als ich Ihn aufhalten wollte hat er wieder mit seinem Stock ausgeholt in mich bedroht.

Als Zeugin war zum Glück eine Junge Mutter mit Ihrem Kind in der Nähe...

Also Leute...Vorsicht im Galgenberg! ...beim nächsten treffen schlägt er eventuell sofort zu!!!
..leider habe ich in der Situation vergessen ein Foto von Ihm zu machen.

Kennt Ihn eventuell jemand?

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## smeah (22. Juni 2013)

Das war ich .. hab mich nur verkleidet ;D


----------



## Ripgid (22. Juni 2013)

Kenne ihn nicht..
Aber von so einem Greis lässt du dich einschüchtern? Den Stock hätte ich ihm schneller abgenommen als dass er "Gebissreiniger" sagen kann..

Werde heute abend evtl mal ne Runde drehen, wenn Ich Ihn treffe, gibts nen Gopro-footage


----------



## Mik999999 (22. Juni 2013)

jo, gibt immer solche bekloppten, am besten ist in so einer situation, schnell den stock wegreissen und weit wegwerfen, dann guckt der typ bestimmt erstmal blöd und du fährst einfach weiter   bin auch oft aufm galgenberg unterwegs, hoffentlich treffe ich den auch mal, bis jetzt noch net gesehen


----------



## stereofahrer (22. Juni 2013)

Hört sich ziemlich uncool an...dass es solche Leute gibt, kaum zu fassen.
Allein schon wenn er auf mein Rad geschlagen hätte, hätte ich mir das nicht gefallen lassen 
Hat er auf das C'dale geschlagen? Wegen des Carbons wäre es dann ja noch schlimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s´Mattl (22. Juni 2013)

Nun ist man mal für ein paar Tage Landkreis, hat aber Freitag sein Bike zum Service gebracht (2 Jahre alter LRS brauchte nach 6515 km mal einen Service, genau wie die Dämpfer...). Schlechtes Timing


----------



## Bee Wilder (23. Juni 2013)

Hej,

bin neu hier in der Gegend. Sind hier auch Freerider und Dirtbiker unterwegs?

Greetz

Bee


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (23. Juni 2013)

...sehr geil!!! Dann drehe ich doch glatt eine "ich-bau-Frust-ab"-Runde am Galgenberg...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. Juni 2013)

hallo jimi,
grüß den opa von mir und gib im ein korn aus oder 2 oder... jedenfalls wird er ruhiger


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. Juni 2013)

Bee Wilder schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> bin neu hier in der Gegend. Sind hier auch Freerider und Dirtbiker unterwegs?
> 
> ...



Ja, hier!
Bin des öfteren im Harz unterwegs, sowohl im Park als auch zum Touren fahren. Dirt ist seit kurzem vorhanden, wurde aber noch nicht so richtig bewegt (wartet noch auf den ersten Pumptrackbesuch).


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Juni 2013)

hi bee. wir kennen uns doch noch.  bist doch auch soulrider oder verwechsle ich das


----------



## Bee Wilder (28. Juni 2013)

Hej Ben,

das verwechselst du nicht! Bin allerdings nicht mehr bei den Soulridern und nach Salze umgezogen.

Lass uns mal die Bikes bewegen.

Cheers
 Bee


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Juni 2013)

wusst ich doch.  bon grad  nach heinde gezogen


----------



## smeah (28. Juni 2013)

Sehe grad du hast ein helius im Aufbau.
Dann brauchst ja dein Ion nicht mehr!
Schau mal in meine Signatur


----------



## Ripgid (28. Juni 2013)

genau, benni wollte eh mal langsam zum enduro wechseln!

das ion ist top gepflegt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Juni 2013)

das ion kommt trotzdem nicht weg.  der helius rahmen ist schon lange weg.  den hatte raffi gehabt. muss die signatur mal ändern


----------



## smeah (29. Juni 2013)

Schade ..


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Juni 2013)

thommes hat noch nen pudel rahmen von Alutech.  vielleicht wäre das ja was für dich


----------



## smeah (29. Juni 2013)

Ne leider nicht. Ich hab mit in den Kopp gesetzt das es ein Ion werden soll ..


----------



## enemy111 (29. Juni 2013)

Ein guter Kumpel verkauft sein -N- Ion St, Anzeige ist auch im Bikemarkt.. 
Das Rad kann auch in Himmelsthür besichtigt werden!

Link:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/181364-nicolai-ion-st-in-m


----------



## smeah (29. Juni 2013)

danke für die info .. schau ich mir an


----------



## Mick67 (3. Juli 2013)

*Hallo Leute macht mal bitte eure Augen in Hildesheim auf

*Bitte um Mithilfe
von meiner Freundins Sohn wurde heute Vormittag ca 9:00 Uhr in Hildesheim in der Nordstadt vor dem Jugendhaus ein *FOCUS Whistler Mod 2011 Weiss *gestohlen es hat einen Kettenstrebenschutz von Giant sonst alles Original.
Wer etwas sieht bitte Polizei Benachrichtigen gern auch PN an mich.
Danke im voraus.

Kleinen Finderlohn gibt es


----------



## oxysept (18. Juli 2013)

Ich bin eben im Steinberg bei Delligsen (Kammweg) zufällig über diesen Spanngurt gestolpert; vermisst ihn jemand?


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Juli 2013)

im gespannten zustand oder herumliegend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (18. Juli 2013)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> im gespannten zustand oder herumliegend.



Er lang ganz "entspannt"  auf dem Weg.


----------



## crAzyRina (28. Juli 2013)

Hey guys ! Wollt mal fragen ob es gute FR/DH trails in Hildesheim und Umgebung gibt ?? 
Danke schon mal im voraus. 

Grüße
crAzyRina


----------



## vier100sechser (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,wir waren auch mal wieder im Lande und ganz "entspannt" trotz stellenweiser Bremsenplage auf diversen Kammtrails unterwegs 

Grüsse aus dem Kraichgauer Hügelland


----------



## Diekholzener (30. Juli 2013)

Wie nennt sich der Trail wo man von Diekholzen Richtung Bad Salzdetfurth am Erlengrund rauskommt ?

Bin den heute mal gefahren und hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (31. Juli 2013)

Salve! Den nennen wir "Erlengrund" und fahren den auch anders herum: Tosmartrail-->Hammberg-->Abfahrt 1x links-->1x rechts-->am Abzweig Fischteich-Brücke vorbei in den Erlengrund bis zur Querung/Furt Erlengrund oder Forstautobahn -->Sportplatz Diekholzen! Gegenüber der Treppe geht es weiter-uphill-Trail zum Querweg WoEnd-Häuser! Wo es rechts in den Wald zurück geht (-->Welfenhöhe) gleich links am Tal gibt es einen schönen trail downhill Richtung AWO Badse...LG, GKR


----------



## [email protected] (31. Juli 2013)

das Ganze klingt sehr interessant, gibt es dazu evtl. einen Track?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diekholzener (1. August 2013)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve! Den nennen wir "Erlengrund" und fahren den auch anders herum: Tosmartrail-->Hammberg-->Abfahrt 1x links-->1x rechts-->am Abzweig Fischteich-Brücke vorbei in den Erlengrund bis zur Querung/Furt Erlengrund oder Forstautobahn -->Sportplatz Diekholzen! Gegenüber der Treppe geht es weiter-uphill-Trail zum Querweg WoEnd-Häuser! Wo es rechts in den Wald zurück geht (-->Welfenhöhe) gleich links am Tal gibt es einen schönen trail downhill Richtung AWO Badse...LG, GKR



Danke für die Antwort. Das klingt wirklich interessant


----------



## tisch (2. August 2013)

crAzyRina schrieb:


> Hey guys ! Wollt mal fragen ob es gute FR/DH trails in Hildesheim und Umgebung gibt ??
> Danke schon mal im voraus.
> 
> Grüße
> crAzyRina



Moin,
was wir hier in der Nähe haben ist nur unter der Sternwarte am Galgenberg und in Bad Salzdethfurth der "Localtrack".
Soll auch noch einen Spot im Tosmar geben.

Hier mal ein Foto vom Galgenberg.





MfG Timo


----------



## [email protected] (2. August 2013)

Die offizielle(n) Strecke(n) vom SV Alfeld am Heidkamp gibt es auch noch.


----------



## Mick67 (3. August 2013)

Mick67 schrieb:


> *Hallo Leute macht mal bitte eure Augen in Hildesheim auf
> 
> *Bitte um Mithilfe
> von meiner Freundins Sohn wurde heute Vormittag ca 9:00 Uhr in Hildesheim in der Nordstadt vor dem Jugendhaus ein *FOCUS Whistler Mod 2011 Weiss *gestohlen es hat einen Kettenstrebenschutz von Giant sonst alles Original.
> ...



Das Bike ist wieder Zuhause angekommen ohne schäden!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (3. August 2013)

so, heute endlich Harz 
schöne Pädken gibt es rund um WR, manchmal zieht sichs bergauf etwas auf FAB, führt zu irrem Blick ins Unterholz und so konnte ich diverse alpine Tragevarianten testen, die zusätzlichen Pädken waren es Wert


----------



## average.stalker (5. August 2013)

waren samstag auch in der gegen. leider wenig bis keine trails, da unflickbarer platten mich hat auf der felge nach hause rollern lassen ;-(


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. August 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=1026

Bald steht das nächste IBC Usertreffen an. Nachdem es in Schulenberg ein voller Erfolg war, wollen wir es wieder wagen. Diesmal an einem anderen Ort. Wenn Interesse besteht, einfach mal in die Gruppe schauen.


----------



## oxysept (13. August 2013)

Schaut diesen Freitag/Samstag jemand in Lübbrechtsen vorbei?
Es würde sich eigentlich anbieten zuvor oder anschließend gemeinsam ein paar Trails in der Gegend unsicher zu machen.

Im Anhang Handybilder vom heutigen Vormittag (Marienhagen).


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. August 2013)

damit ist alles klar..! ride your own way oder wer braucht noch Harvester !


----------



## Harvester (13. August 2013)

ja.... ich bin nutzlos.....*schnief*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (15. August 2013)

evtl. am samstag


----------



## oxysept (16. August 2013)

Bin gerade zurück, schaue morgen aber wahrscheinlich nochmal kurz vorbei.

Versucht einen Platz bei einer der geführten Touren zu ergattern - lohnt sich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Gefahren  wird ein neuer Trail mit einigen Sprüngen, einem Drop, staubigem Untergrund  sowie ein kurzes Stoppelfeldstück mit Anliegern. Tourdauer ca.  20-30min.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. August 2013)

Leider keine Zeit dieses Wochenende. Vielleicht zeigst du uns den Trail ja ein anderes Mal.


----------



## trixter78 (17. August 2013)

Werde heute nachmittag mal vorbeischauen. @_oxysept_: Würde gerne mal wieder ne Tour machen. Wollte aber nix zusagen, weil gestern abend ne Feier war  
Haste schon nen Flaschenöffner abgestaubt?


----------



## CrunchRyder (19. August 2013)

Huch, da bin ja ich auf dem ersten Foto! War ne sehr schöne Runde, ich denke ich muss die Tage, wenn endlich mal keiner was von mir will, nochmal mit dem eigenen Bike in den Külf kommen. Der Trail war echt spaßig.

Gruß David


----------



## trixter78 (20. August 2013)

Bin heute auch mal wieder den Külf-Trail gefahren. Nicht den Hausmesse-Trail, sondern den 'regulären'. Das letzte Stück bei Brünighausen war bei dem aufgeweichten Boden schon echt böse...das hatte ich irgendwie etwas einfacher in Erinnerung und die Variante durch die Steilkurve wurde scheinbar totgelegt


----------



## oxysept (22. August 2013)

Inzwischen ist der Boden gut abgetrocknet.
Bist du im letzten Abschnitt den linken Weg (letztes Bild im Anhang) gefahren?


----------



## oxysept (22. August 2013)

Der neue Trail schaut nach dem WE inzwischen so aus:


----------



## trixter78 (22. August 2013)

Nee, eher nicht den linken Weg. Ich versuchs mal zu beschreiben.
Das betrifft nur die letzten 100-200 Meter bevor man unten auf der Wiese rauskommt. Wenn man auf dem (kleinen) Kamm fährt gehts dann rechts kurz und steil runter auf nen Mini-Hügel von dem man mal rechts Richtung Steilkurven abbiegen konnte. Über den Hügel bin ich geradeaus weitergefahren. Links von mir gabs scheinbar auch noch ne Variante. Ich mache das nächste mal wohl mal ein paar Fotos...nen Trail zu beschreiben ist irgendwie schwierig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (22. August 2013)

War wohl die Ecke hier  (ist steiler als die Variante links entlang) und trifft kurz vor der Wiese auf den "Steilkurvenweg":


----------



## trixter78 (23. August 2013)

Ja, sieht ganz danach aus. Du scheinst ja ne ganz gute Sammlung an Trail-Fotos zu haben


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. August 2013)

Bin in der Abendrunde gekülft.
Zum Einstieg bin ich in Dunsen an der Grillhütte gestartet und dann dem Pfad/Weg unten +/-am Waldrand entlang, bis Deinsen gefolgt.
1.Stück viel Gestrüpp und nach dem Forstweg bis auf 2 Bäume, recht flowig. Wenn der weiter freigeschnitten wird, ist das lohnender als der KülftKammWeg (KKW) über den Cölleturm. 
Über 2.Forstweg+Pfad dann direkt hoch zum KKW und dann links, Richtung Süden.
Vom KKW zweigt nach links das letzte Stück ins Tal nach Brünighausen (Wiese) ab,  wie oben von trixter  beschrieben. Schön, ist der wirklich technischste Teil. 
Zurück ab Wiese 1.Möglichkeit links den KKW hoch, sehr stark bewachsenes und heftiges Steilstück bis man den Abzweig erreicht.
 Ab da den KKW komplett zurück. Zum Abschluß über Wiese runter zum Parkplatz. [2h 20km 580hm] 

TriXteR;oxy  Den Hausmesse-Trail möchte ich gern in die Runde einbauen. Wo ist der und/oder gibt es einen Abzweig vom KKW?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. August 2013)

Salve! 
Der pfädchenfinder wildert in fremden Revieren

Verständlich, Dein Hausrevier ist vertrailt bis in die letzte Schonung, da grüßt im trail schon zurseitetretend der Revierförster mit Hund 
So geschehen am Dienstagabend...Man kennt sich ja mittlerweile aus, klappt also auch pfädchenfinderlos

LG, GKR-Seniorensportgruppe "Nie ohne Kettenschloss" 

Bitte um selbiges deponieren bei Carl Zeiss zwecks Übergabe


----------



## Skwibbel (29. August 2013)

Hi pfädchenfinder, 
jab den Nicolai Trail kann man ganz gut mit einbinden... Ich versuche es mal kurz zu beschreiben. Wenn du aus Richtung Eime kommst den KKW nach der Grossentannenhütte folgst kommt "kurz" vor dem Trailende ein doppelter Baumstamm und dann noch einer (welcher seit kurzem in zwei gebrochen ist), hiernach geht es ein kurzes Stück bergauf und dann geht es entweder gerade aus weiter oder gleich nach rechts weiter bergab. Du mußt hier rechts bergabfahren dann auf einer Schneise links und wieder ein kurzes Stück bergauf bis vor dir ein Baumstamm auf dem Weg liegt. Hier siehst du nun rechts den Nicolai Hausmesse Trail. Wenn du unten auf der Waldautobahn angekommen bist fährst du immer rechts bergauf dann kommst du wieder an die Stelle wo du als erstes bergab gefahren bist. Nun kannst du einfach weiter den KKW folgen... 
Ich hoffe ich konnt dir helfen!

Dein Trail hört sich auch gut an, muß mal schauen ob ich den morgen finde...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. August 2013)

Danke, Skwibbel!
Dieser doppelter Baumstamm mit zuwenig! Holz dazwischen, bekannt, nervenderweise.
nimm eine Säge 2x Todholz und Machete für das 1. Stück mit, die Gemeinde bedankt sich schon vorab 

@ GKR
es läuft bereits ein neues Projekt, lang grade und durch Brennnesselfelder runter ist nicht spannend; Verbesserungen  sind immer möglich  
btw. Berichte zum Grand Raid gelesen?

und Sesation nach 4 Jahren: der Jens-Weißflog-Gedächnissprung (Kritischerpunkt bei 140m) wurde wieder freigesägt, und ich war es nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenarsch (30. August 2013)

Nabend
Hat jemand von dem ,im Giesener Wald ,verunfalltem biker gehört ? Der soll voll in eine Schranke gekracht sein ,die war sogar leicht verbogen.
Hoffentlich geht es ihm besser !? 
( Ich wohne nicht mehr im Raum Hildesheim und lese daher auch keine HAZ )


----------



## oxysept (30. August 2013)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Bin in der Abendrunde gekülft.
> Zum Einstieg bin ich in Dunsen an der Grillhütte gestartet und dann dem Pfad/Weg unten +/-am Waldrand entlang, bis Deinsen gefolgt.
> 1.Stück viel Gestrüpp und nach dem Forstweg bis auf 2 Bäume, recht flowig. Wenn der weiter freigeschnitten wird, ist das lohnender als der KülftKammWeg (KKW) über den Cölleturm.
> 
> ...



Handelt es sich bei dem Weg/Pfad von Dunsen nach Deinsen, um den rot oder blau markierten Weg auf der Karte im Anhang (bin ich bislang  noch nicht gefahren)? 
Schaue mich die Tage auch mal dort um.

Die Wegbeschreibung (N-Hausmessetrail) von Skwibbel  ist gut, müsste so zu finden sein.
Das Foto "IMG427" im Anhang vom 22.08. 15:16 Uhr zeigt den Traileinsteig.


----------



## tanchoplatinum (30. August 2013)

Salü

der Rätselraten-Trail den um den es geht Endet auf der alten Straße zwischen Dunsen und Deinsen, 100m vor der Brücke über die Akebeke links rein. Er schlängelt sich 200m an ihr lang und geht dann stetig Bergauf.

Es ist Quasi der Rote, nur aus Richtung Dunsen!


----------



## Skwibbel (31. August 2013)

Skwibbel schrieb:


> Hi pfädchenfinder,
> jab den Nicolai Trail kann man ganz gut mit einbinden... Ich versuche es mal kurz zu beschreiben. Wenn du aus Richtung Eime kommst den KKW nach der Grossentannenhütte folgst kommt "kurz" vor dem Trailende ein doppelter Baumstamm und dann noch einer (welcher seit kurzem in zwei gebrochen ist), hiernach geht es ein kurzes Stück bergauf und dann geht es entweder gerade aus weiter oder gleich nach rechts weiter bergab. Du mußt hier rechts bergabfahren dann auf einer Schneise links und wieder ein kurzes Stück bergauf bis vor dir ein Baumstamm auf dem Weg liegt. Hier siehst du nun rechts den Nicolai Hausmesse Trail. Wenn du unten auf der Waldautobahn angekommen bist fährst du immer rechts bergauf dann kommst du wieder an die Stelle wo du als erstes bergab gefahren bist. Nun kannst du einfach weiter den KKW folgen...
> Ich hoffe ich konnt dir helfen!
> Dein Trail hört sich auch gut an, muß mal schauen ob ich den morgen finde...





Kleiner Nachtrag, ich habe gestern festgestellt wenn man ca. 70m weiter  geradeaus fährt, sieht man auf der rechten Seite ein Stück  freigeschnittene Fläche und einen kleinen neuen Trail! Dieser für direkt  und flowig in den Nicolaitrail und macht eindeutig mehr spass als gleich zu Anfang rechts abzubiegen!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (31. August 2013)

von tanchoplatinum gut beschrieben.
So u.a. die dünne rote Linien in der Karte zeigen die zu den Abschnitten die vom KKW abweichen


----------



## oxysept (25. September 2013)

Da vor einiger Zeit nach einer Tour durch den Ith gefragt wurde, 
es dieses Wochenende gutes Wetter geben soll und derzeit noch nicht allzu viele Blätter auf den Trails liegen, 
habe ich zwei mögliche Touren zusammengestellt:

Start und Ziel: Checkpoint (Hohe Warte - 51.980691,9.745771) z.B. diesen Sonntag um 10 Uhr
Einkehrmöglichkeit nach halber Strecke: Waldhotel Humboldsee
Die Touren sind 39km bzw. 41km lang und haben eine Höhendifferenz von 800hm bzw. 1000hm. 

Was haltet Ihr von einer gemeinsamen Tour, wann habt Ihr Zeit?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. September 2013)

Salve!THX! Schöne Touren, schönes Profil! Dieses Wochenende passt mir nicht; ansonsten gerne, werde dann auch noch ein paar Hi´ler aktivieren...LG, GKR


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. September 2013)

Dieses Wochenende ist schon verplant. 
Grundsätzlich besteht aber Interesse so lange auch Schnecken mitgenommen werden


----------



## HITOMI (25. September 2013)

Tour sieht gut aus. Dieses Wochenende ist bei uns allerdings auch schlecht.
Wären aber generell auch dabei, wenn (wie turbo.huhnchen sagt ) Schnecken mitgenommen werden


----------



## AMoe (26. September 2013)

Wenn ich mitfahren dürfte (kenne ja noch keinen von euch persönlich) wäre ich Sonntag evtl dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (26. September 2013)

Bei mir siehts dieses Wochenende leider auch schlecht aus. Ansonsten natürlich gerne.


----------



## Skwibbel (26. September 2013)

Hallo an alle... 
Ich würde auch gerne mal eine Runde mit euch drehen, allerdings könnte ich auch nur nächstes WE


----------



## oxysept (26. September 2013)

Um die Terminfindung zu vereinfachen und den Überblick zu bewahren, habe ich eine Doodle-Umfrage erstellt: http://www.doodle.com/zprcsvnfyqtpammt
(Dieses Wochenende steht nicht zur Auswahl.)
Wer Lust hat mitzufahren setzt einfach einen Haken bei den passenden Terminen. 

P.S.: Schnecken dürfen gerne mitgenommen werden, Verzehr auf eigene Gefahr.

 @_Skwibbel_ und @_AMoe_: Wenn es euch nur diesen Sonntag (29.09.) passt, können wir gerne zu dritt die Tour fahren und uns um 10 Uhr am Checkpoint treffen. 
Gibt dann eben zwei Termine --> Die Doodle-Umfrag (für alle anderen) bleibt weiterhin gültig!


----------



## AMoe (26. September 2013)

Ich denke, das ich Sonntag dabei bin. Fahre sonst Hildesheimer Wald, melde mich Samstag Abend aber nochmal ob ich definitiv dabei bin. Könnte ab
Nordstemmen auch noch jemand mit Rad mitnehmen...


----------



## Skwibbel (26. September 2013)

@oxysept / AMoe: Leider kann ich dieses Wochenende garnicht , bei der Wettervorschau würd ich allerdings gerne beide Tage biken, nur dann gibts ärger . 

Kommende Woche kann ich jeden Tag ab Donnerstag bis einschließlich Sonntag.


----------



## oxysept (29. September 2013)

Als kurze zeitliche Info für die Mitfahrer der geplante Ith-Tour (voraussichtlich am 20.10. ?):
Wir drei (AMoe + Kumpel sowie ich) sind heute morgen pünklich um 10 Uhr losgefahren, haben gegen 13:30 Uhr eine Mittagspause beim Humboldsee eingelegt und waren um ca. 16:30 Uhr zurück am Startpunkt.
Gefahren sind wir eine etwas längere Variante der kürzeren Tour.
Welche Variante wir bei der geplanten Tour fahren, müssen wir dann genau wie heute spontan je nach verbleibender Kondition entscheiden.
Im Anhang zwei Handybilder (Aussichtspunkt im Ith und oberhalb von Brunkensen):


----------



## AMoe (30. September 2013)

Jo, war eine schöne Tour.
Danke für die gute Führung!


----------



## AMoe (1. Oktober 2013)

Alsoo...
Bevor hier der Tag der Deutschen Einheit ohne das Angebot einer Tour rumgeht, möchte ich eine Tour anbieten. 

Als Treffpunkt würde ich den Parkplatz am Friedhof in Heyersum (B1, Richtung Betheln und dann gleich rechts) um 10 Uhr vorschlagen.
Wollte dann durch den Hildesheimer Wald (genauer den Kammweg 2) über Diekholzen zum Tosmar und dann über den Hildesheimer Aussichtsturm zurück. Etwa 50 km und 3 Berge oder 4 Berge (je nach Laune) mit jeweils etwa 200 - 300 Hm.

Falls jemand mitkommen möchte, bitte melden...


----------



## Skwibbel (2. Oktober 2013)

Hey AMoe, Danke für dein Angebot! Leider habe ich morgen nicht so viel Zeit. Ich werd wohl in der Früh ne 2-3 Stunden Tour durch und um den Külf machen. 

Viel Spass dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMoe (10. Oktober 2013)

Alsooo...
Wenn nicht dazwischen kommt möchte die bereits genannte Runde am Sonntag wieder fahren. 
Mitfahrer sind willkommen!


----------



## trixter78 (11. Oktober 2013)

Steht der 20. jetzt für die Tour? Die Doodle-Umfrage ist ja recht deutlich.


----------



## Bee Wilder (11. Oktober 2013)

Hej,

was für eine Art von Tour wird das am 20.?
Mehr XC mit vielen Hm oder eher freeridig?

Greetz

Bee


----------



## oxysept (11. Oktober 2013)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Steht der 20. jetzt für die Tour? Die Doodle-Umfrage ist ja recht deutlich.



Da sich seit 6 Tagen nichts mehr am Umfrageergebnis geändert hat, schlage ich hiermit vor den *20.10.* als Termin für die gemeinsame Tour fest zu machen.
Treffen ist um spätestens 10:00 Uhr (*Abfahrt spätestens 10:15 Uh*r) auf dem Parkplatz vorm Checkpoint (*Hohe Warte 1, 31091 Coppengrave*).

@_Bee Wilder_: Von allem etwas . 
Die Höhenmeter halten sich in Grenzen (ca. 1000hm bei etwa 40km), der Ithkammweg ist aber auch ohne viele Höhenmeter recht kraftraubend.
Werde zwar mit meinem XC-Hardtail unterwegs sein, ein AM/Enduro ist aber sicherlich ebenso gut (oder sogar besser ?) für die Tour geeignet.


----------



## Bee Wilder (11. Oktober 2013)

oxysept schrieb:


> @_Bee Wilder_: Von allem etwas .
> Die Höhenmeter halten sich in Grenzen (ca. 1000hm bei etwa 40km), der Ithkammweg ist aber auch ohne viele Höhenmeter recht kraftraubend.
> Werde zwar mit meinem XC-Hardtail unterwegs sein, ein AM/Enduro ist aber sicherlich ebenso gut (oder sogar besser ?) für die Tour geeignet.



Tja, bei 1000 Hm uphill werde ich dann für euch wohl mit meinem Freerider eine Bremse sein 
Dann besser ein andernmal


----------



## [email protected] (11. Oktober 2013)

Das Ganze soll eine entspannte Runde werden, daher mach dir keinen Kopf.

Mitkommen soll jeder der Lust hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (11. Oktober 2013)

ich habs total verplant hier..wenn das wetter passt, bin ich auch mit von der partie.


----------



## HITOMI (11. Oktober 2013)

Bee Wilder schrieb:


> Tja, bei 1000 Hm uphill werde ich dann für euch wohl mit meinem Freerider eine Bremse sein
> Dann besser ein andernmal



@Bee Wilder: Wir sind auch dabei und fahren eher gemütlich bergauf


----------



## Bee Wilder (11. Oktober 2013)

HITOMI schrieb:


> @Bee Wilder: Wir sind auch dabei und fahren eher gemütlich bergauf



Fahren oder schieben?


----------



## vier100sechser (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen

bin das Wochenende auch mal wieder in Alfeld und würde mich gerne anschließen.Habe mich mal vorsorglich in der Umfrage eingetragen.

wenn ihr mich mitnehmt sehen wir uns am Sonntag um 10


----------



## trixter78 (17. Oktober 2013)

Es kann jeder mitkommen, der möchte 
Daumen drücken, dass das Wetter dann auch passt!


----------



## Skwibbel (17. Oktober 2013)

Nabend! Ich habe da mal eine dumme Frage, fährt jemand am Sonntag zufällig über Eime zum Treffpunkt und hätte evtl. noch einen Platz für mich und mein Bike frei? Meine Freundin hat das Auto, da sie arbeiten muß...


----------



## AMoe (18. Oktober 2013)

Skwibbel schrieb:


> Nabend! Ich habe da mal eine dumme Frage, fährt jemand am Sonntag zufällig über Eime zum Treffpunkt und hätte evtl. noch einen Platz für mich und mein Bike frei? Meine Freundin hat das Auto, da sie arbeiten muß...


 
Ich könnte evtl über Eime fahren, kann dir aber erst Samstag abend genaues Schreiben. Muss abwarten, wie sich die Erkältung entwickelt und wie sich die Erkältung von meinem Kumpel entwickelt... 
Wenn ich Pech habe, dann kann ich gar nicht mitkommen.


----------



## Skwibbel (18. Oktober 2013)

GUTE BESSERUNG DIR! und vielen Dank für dein Angebot aber Gesundheit geht vor!!!


----------



## HITOMI (19. Oktober 2013)

average.stalker und ich sind für morgen leider draußen. Kriegen es zeitlich nicht unter.
Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour!


----------



## AMoe (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss mich wegen der Erkältung abmelden.  Wäre gerne mitgekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vier100sechser (19. Oktober 2013)

@Skwibbel

residiere im Moment auf den Camping Humboldtsee,da wäre Eime ja kein so riesiger Umweg.Habe allesdings nur einen Golf mit umgelegten Sitzen.Wenn man aber die Räder rausmacht und eine Decke zwischen die Rahmen legt passen 2 Bikes rein.
Also wenn du keine andere Möglichkeit mehr findest,kannst du dich ja melden.
Internetempfang ist hier katastrophal , da  kann es mit der Kommunikation etwas dauern.

@alle

 freue mich auf morgen


----------



## Skwibbel (19. Oktober 2013)

@ vier100sechser

Besten Dank dir! Mein Schwiegervater wird mich morgen früh rüber fahren, die 15 km zurück werd ich dann noch irgendwie mit dem Bike schaffen 

Danke noch mal und nen schönen Abend noch!


----------



## [email protected] (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin für morgen leider auch raus....


----------



## trixter78 (21. Oktober 2013)

Na, alle gut erholt von gestern?
Mehr als Dusche und Sofa war bei mir nicht mehr drin


----------



## Skwibbel (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mir dazu noch ein eiskaltes Bierchen gegönnt . 

@ oxysept : Besten DANK auch noch mal für die super Tour!


----------



## trixter78 (21. Oktober 2013)

Jup...Vielen Dank!


----------



## vier100sechser (21. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir war noch eine Runde vorm Fernseher und dann sehrsehr gut geschlafen.

Bin mittlerweile auch wieder gut zu Hause gelandet.

@ oxysept : Danke nochmals für die tolle Herbsttour


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. Oktober 2013)

Kann mich in allen Punkten anschließen. 
Dusche - Sofa - Bett - Besten Dank!

Eins steht allerdings fest: Bei trockenem Untergrund werde ich mich noch einmal an dem Kammweg versuchen - da geht noch was


----------



## oxysept (22. Oktober 2013)

Habe mich auch mit Mühe und Not bis nach Hause unter die Dusche geschleppt.

Zu den seltsamen Fliegen von unterwegs (Spinne mit Flügeln / Zecke mit Flügeln):




http://www.insektenbox.de/zweifl/pferla.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. Oktober 2013)

na prima, scheint eine nette Radelei gewesen zu sein
 oxy-tours im Leinebergland liefert halt Premiumtrails.


falls mein Zeitfenster plötzlich weitaufgeht und die Sonne scheint will ich auch, @oxy bitte track per mail, hast pn


----------



## m8ghty (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen nach langer Abwesenheit(kein Bike,Krankheit) bin ich wieder da.Möchte gleich mal eure Meinung zu meinem neuen Spassgerät,ist allerdings noch nicht 100% ig fertig.


----------



## Hitzi (30. Oktober 2013)

Moin aus Hannover,

habt ih von der Tour am letzten Wochenende noch einen GPS Track? 

Dann kann ich ich das bei Gelegenheit mal nachfahren.... 

Danke


----------



## alli333i (31. Oktober 2013)

Hey Leute!

Kennt man mich hier überhaupt noch? 

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr online und wollte jetzt mal fragen, ob es ein Team für den Winterpokal asu der Region Hildesheim/Sarstedt gibt, dem ich mich noch anschließen kann?

(Bitte nur Spaßteams, ich wollte nicht 14h täglich biken :S)

Grüße!


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. November 2013)

Moin zusammen,
falls noch jemand nen DH Bike sucht für Weihnachten oder jemanden weiß der eins haben will.
Biete hier mein ION an da ich auf nen Enduro Bike umsteigen will.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/228304-nicolai-ion-st-komplettrad-gr-m-raw-teilweise-fast-neue-anbauteile


----------



## trixter78 (11. November 2013)

Weißte schon, welches Enduro es wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (11. November 2013)

hab so nen paar im Auge. aber wird wohl nen Versender bike werden. bin beim ion schon stark am preis runter gegangen. leider


----------



## Ripgid (11. November 2013)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> hab so nen paar im Auge. aber wird wohl nen Versender bike werden. bin beim ion schon stark am preis runter gegangen. leider



schonmal durchgerechnet alles einzeln zu verkaufen?


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. November 2013)

lohnt sich nicht wirklich. bei den neuen teilen, Rahmen und gabel und Dämpfer schon. bei dem rest lohnt es sich net wenn man sich die preise im bike markt anschaut. und du hast mehr arbeit und würde länger dauern bis die sachen weg sind.  wenn jemand den rahmeb mit Dämpfer kaufen würde dann wäre es kein thema.


----------



## trixter78 (11. November 2013)

Vor Kurzem gabs ne Aktion, bei der man die 2014er ICBs unverbindlich vorbestellen konnte (dami man auch sicher eins bekommt). Habe ich gemacht...das ICB02 mit 650B in Größe M für 2600,- Euro.
So, wie es jetzt aussieht, werde ich die Bestellung zum Jahresende wohl stornieren.
Falls das für Dich ne Option sein sollte, dann meld ich einfach.
So ganz sicher bin ich mir mit der Stornierung allerdings noch nicht.
Ausgeliefert werden die Räder wohl im März.

Specs: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10959808&postcount=143


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Dezember 2013)

So da mein Ion nicht als Komplettbike weg möchte gibs jetzt die Teile einzeln.
Bei Ebay ist aktuelle mein Rahmen mit Dämpfer zum verkauf.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/221332505136?...84.m1555.l2649

Bei Interesse könnt ihr auch mir ne PM schreiben.
gerne kann der Link geteilt werden.

Hier noch meine Boxxer

RockShox Boxxer Team mit Protone Umbau zu verkaufen. 2660g
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221332583634

So lange nicht geboten ist würde ich auch gegen eine aktuelle Endurogabel tauschen.


----------



## f4lkon (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen. Da ich wahrscheinlich ab März/April für 6 Monate in Hildesheim bin, wollte ich hier mal fragen in welche Ecke ich da am besten mit meinem Enduro hinziehe? Am besten nicht so weit weg von Bosch.


----------



## Ripgid (10. Dezember 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Da ich wahrscheinlich ab März/April für 6 Monate in Hildesheim bin, wollte ich hier mal fragen in welche Ecke ich da am besten mit meinem Enduro hinziehe? Am besten nicht so weit weg von Bosch.



Ochtersum, Diekholzen, Söhre fänd' ich sinnvoll.


----------



## f4lkon (10. Dezember 2013)

Klein aber fein  Danke dir. Mal schauen ob es da was gibt.


----------



## wunderkiste (11. Dezember 2013)

Wenn es nicht zu weit von Bosch entfernt sein soll, wären Neuhof und Trockener Kamp vielleicht noch ne Überlegung wert!?

Gesendet von meinem XT890 mit Tapatalk


----------



## f4lkon (11. Dezember 2013)

Neuhof hatte ich auch mal geguckt aber nichts passendes gefunden. Immer wenn ich ehrlich bin und im Vorfeld sage, dass es nur für 6 Monate ist, werde ich abgewimmelt.

Diekholzen schaut auf 4umaps echt gut aus, weil da ein paar längere Trails vor der Haustür sind. 

Kennt sich jemand um den Lerchenberg herum aus? Auf 4umap sind da einige mtb5 Wege, was aus eigener Erfahrung S3-S4 ist. Leider sind die Angaben nicht immer richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (11. Dezember 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand um den Lerchenberg herum aus? Auf 4umap sind da einige mtb5 Wege, was aus eigener Erfahrung S3-S4 ist. Leider sind die Angaben nicht immer richtig.



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen! Habe aber in der Karte nachgeschaut, steht tatsächlich so drin. Da hat sich doch bestimmt jemand einen Spaß erlaubt. 

Ein Trail mit mtb5 wäre ja sonst 'die Pilgerstätte' hier im Norden


----------



## raha (11. Dezember 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach gibt's da nix über S2, leider ...


----------



## Martin31008 (11. Dezember 2013)

-BREAK-
Kann mir jemand bitte die Koordinaten vom Tosmarkreuz nennen?
52.081944,9.953056 scheint nicht zu stimmen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## wunderkiste (12. Dezember 2013)

@f4lkon: Ruf doch mal bei der Personalabteilung von Bosch an und frag, ob die Dir etwas vermitteln können. Die arbeiten meiner Meinung nach mit einigen Vermietern zusammen...
 @Martin: Hier steht das Kreuz N52° 4.82453 E9° 57.66017 (52.08040876741922, 9.961002767086029)


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Dezember 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen! Habe aber in der Karte nachgeschaut, steht tatsächlich so drin. Da hat sich doch bestimmt jemand einen Spaß erlaubt.
> 
> Ein Trail mit mtb5 wäre ja sonst 'die Pilgerstätte' hier im Norden



kommt drauf an, für mtb5 nutz halt die aktuellen Harvesterschneisen längst der Falllinie als DH Piste  z.B. am Tosmar

und Lerchenberg wird generell überbewertet 

cu


----------



## f4lkon (12. Dezember 2013)

Bei Studenten geben die sich anscheinend nicht ganz so viel Mühe. 

Ich kenne mtb5 Wege von Teneriffa und die waren richtig knackig, deshalb hab ich mich auch gewundert, dass es bei neuhof direkt mehrere geben soll.


----------



## Diekholzener (13. Dezember 2013)

Gestern eine Runde um den Tosmarberg gedreht. Schon wieder Baumfällarbeiten am Gipfelkreuz


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. Dezember 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Bei Studenten geben die sich anscheinend nicht ganz so viel Mühe.
> 
> Ich kenne mtb5 Wege von Teneriffa und die waren richtig knackig, deshalb hab ich mich auch gewundert, dass es bei neuhof direkt mehrere geben soll.



bei genauem hinsehen, gibt es da unter 4UMaps nur mtb0 und mtb5


----------



## f4lkon (13. Dezember 2013)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> bei genauem hinsehen, gibt es da unter 4UMaps nur mtb0 und mtb5



Das wär doch mal geil. Mtb0 rauf und mtb5 runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diekholzener (14. Dezember 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Neuhof hatte ich auch mal geguckt aber nichts passendes gefunden. Immer wenn ich ehrlich bin und im Vorfeld sage, dass es nur für 6 Monate ist, werde ich abgewimmelt.
> 
> Diekholzen schaut auf 4umaps echt gut aus, weil da ein paar längere Trails vor der Haustür sind.
> 
> Kennt sich jemand um den Lerchenberg herum aus? Auf 4umap sind da einige mtb5 Wege, was aus eigener Erfahrung S3-S4 ist. Leider sind die Angaben nicht immer richtig.



Hildesheimer Wald, Diekholzen solltest du fündig werden...Erwarte aber nicht allzuviel


----------



## oxysept (15. Dezember 2013)

Freie Bahn mit Marzipan !


----------



## trixter78 (16. Dezember 2013)

Na, da warste aber fleissig


----------



## oxysept (16. Dezember 2013)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Na, da warste aber fleissig



Die Waldarbeiter/Landwirte waren im Reuberg (Ecke Hohenbüchen) leider auch fleißig . Aktuell ist der Weg (s. Anhang) unfahrbar, hoffentlich wird es zum Sommer etwas besser.
Der sich anschließende Trail bergab mit der Rechtskurve und dem kleinen Anlieger ist ebenfalls als Rückeweg genutzt worden.
Oben auf dem Kammweg hinter der Reuberghütte waren gleichfalls Rückefahrzeuge unterwegs, der Weg schaut aber noch recht gut aus.


----------



## oxysept (22. Dezember 2013)

Neuer "Rastplatz" an der Hilsquelle mit Infotafel Pottlandwege:
Wie groß (Auflösung und/oder Dateigröße) dürfen die Anhänge im neuen Forum max. sein?


----------



## Diekholzener (23. Dezember 2013)

War heute auf´n Tosmar. Ist immer noch eine Absperrung zum Gipfelkreuz hoch. Sind die da immer noch am Gange ? Der Steinbergtrail ist momentan auch mehr eine Matschgrube als alles andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (25. Dezember 2013)

Frohes Fest euch allen und n' guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Auf ein gutes Bike-Jahr 2014!


----------



## vier100sechser (2. Januar 2014)

Wünsche allen ein Gutes Neues Jahr 2014

vielleicht ergibt sich dieses Jahr mal wieder eine schöne Ausfahrt.

bei uns versinkt durch Wetter und und immer wildere Holzaktionen auch so langsam alles in Matsch und Dreck ,sodaß nach jeder Ausfahrt eine grössere Putzaktion ansteht.Mittlerweile habe ich auch schon diverse Eigenkonstruktionen von Umwerfer- und Kettenschutz im Einsatz.

Frost und Schnee ist leider immer noch nicht in Sicht

Grüsse aus dem Süden


----------



## trixter78 (3. Januar 2014)

Danke...Dir auch ein 'Frohes Neues'.
Ne gemeinsame Tour wird sich bestimmt wieder ergeben, auch wenn das sicherlich noch etwas dauert ;-)


----------



## Diekholzener (11. Januar 2014)

Bis spät, aber Euch allen ein Frohes neues und unfallfreies Jahr


----------



## oxysept (19. Januar 2014)

Quer liegender Baum überm Kammweg im Helleberg und Rohrleitungen bei Erzhausen:


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. Januar 2014)

erz wo? https://www.google.de/search?q=gril...tA4bMtQbPyoC4DA&ved=0CEIQsAQ&biw=1086&bih=688


----------



## oxysept (20. Januar 2014)

Erzhausen gelegen zwischen Freden und Greene bzw. das Pumpspeicherwerk zwischen Selter (Oberbecken) und Leine (Unterbecken).
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pumpspeicherkraftwerk_Erzhausen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Januar 2014)

danke ist garnicht soweit 

app weit: unser Badse Olaf baut ein Rennen am Karsamstag! http://sportstadt.bad-salzdetfurth.de/Mountainbike 

Soll ein Marathon werden und Olaf baut gerne technische Kurse


----------



## oxysept (31. Januar 2014)

Top Wetter heute  ... und bergab ein Traum bei den derzeitigen Schneeverhältnissen im Hils.
Schade, dass es die nächsten Tag wieder wärmer wird.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. Februar 2014)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> danke ist garnicht soweit
> 
> app weit: unser Badse Olaf baut ein Rennen am Karsamstag! http://sportstadt.bad-salzdetfurth.de/Mountainbike
> 
> Soll ein Marathon werden und Olaf baut gerne technische Kurse


Salve!

Das wird ein DING!!!!

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/images/user/x119846.png,qsize=small.pagespeed.ic.i5jZRq4QBg.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Februar 2014)

FWIE jetzt Platz 190 WP? noch nicht gefahren aber schon plaziert


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (24. Februar 2014)

Salve! Der Schlangen-/Bosch-Trail ist nach meiner 45min Holzrückerei wieder komplett (2 dicke Äste ragen noch rein, also wer die Tage fährt: Säge einpacken) fahrbar! LG, GKR


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. Februar 2014)

gut, nun es gibt, harvesterDH ein bisken weiter links, von oben.
von unten halt rechts ab in die hrvesterspur, erst leicht in die senken und dann gehts ambitioniert technisch, steil hoch (dh-künstler schieben hier)


----------



## pfädchenfinder (1. März 2014)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve! Der Schlangen-/Bosch-Trail ist nach meiner 45min Holzrückerei wieder komplett (2 dicke Äste ragen noch rein, also wer die Tage fährt: Säge einpacken) fahrbar! LG, GKR


 
Säge hab ich nicht, aber: "fürchterlich ist des Schlossers Kraft, wenn er mit dem Hebel schaft"

Hebel lagen da genug rum, damit ist es nur noch einer, der läßt sich prima umfahren


----------



## oxysept (9. März 2014)

Ein paar Handyfotos vom heutigen Nachmittag - Ithkamm zwischen Segelflugplatz und Ockensen.
Bis auf das viele trockene Laub (teilweise höher als das Tretlager) und somit oft nicht mehr zu erkennende quer liegende Äste, Wurzeln und Steine war der Kammweg schön trocken.


----------



## trixter78 (10. März 2014)

War schon super gestern...angenehme Temperaturen und trockener Untergrund 
Das haben sich die ganzen Wanderer und Motorradfahrer scheinbar auch gedacht...war ganz schön was los.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. März 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Das wär doch mal geil. Mtb0 rauf und mtb5 runter


 
bisse da? am Freitag war son älien auf dem Boschtrail




normal sind hier die Wilden orange


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. März 2014)

Salve! Das "fürchterlich ist des Schlossers Kraft, wenn er mit dem Hebel schaft" ist mein aktuelles bike Motto, lediglich die Umsetzung mit den Kurbelverlängerungen ist noch nicht optimal ;-) Daher liegt der Fokus des FOCUS zZ noch auf den Leichtbau...an das Sorsumer Eigengewächs kommt es trotzdem nicht :-(


----------



## f4lkon (17. März 2014)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> bisse da? am Freitag war son älien auf dem Boschtrail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neee so wird man mir nie begegnen. So äääh ... "cool" bin ich nicht. Bin ab nächster Woche dort. Mein Bike kommt aber erst darauf die Woche, weil Auto voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (27. März 2014)

Habe heute den Abschnitt des Ithkamms von Ockensen bis Lauenstein abgefahren.
Bis auf das erste kurze Stück alles gut fahrbar gewesen (besser als der südlichere Abschnitt).
Was allerdings nervt sind die vielen quer liegenden Stämme/Äste/Baumkronen (sowie aktuell das viele Laub auf dem Weg).


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. März 2014)

Quer liegende Stämme, Äste etc. da gibt´s doch was von Ratio.... ähh Fiskars.
Gestern mit Post gekommen
http://www.rubart.de/FISKARS-XtractTM-Große-Handsäge---Grobzahnung-p10014780.html

Ithkamm steht auf der Liste. Vielleicht nächstes Wochenende, heute geht es erst einmal nach Beerfelden.


----------



## buggy65 (5. April 2014)

Hallo Leute aus HI und Umgebung!
Hab mal zwei Fragen:
1. Gibt es in HI oder näherer Umgebung eine besonders empfehlenswerte Bikewerkstatt?
2. Ein Bekannter von mir hat mich um meine Meinung zu Sensa-Bikes gefragt. Kannte ich nicht, also ergooglet. Hat evtl. jemand Erfahrung damit oder schom mal was von gehört. 

THX im Voraus.

PS: Falls wer von Euch morgen im Alfelder Raum biken ist bietet sich eine Pause am Oberg an. Dort richtet die IG 4x4 Hameln einen Trialcup aus. Ich war heute mal dort (fast 3h), ist schon spektakulär was da mit Geländwagen angestellt wird. Natürlich kann man dort auch Kohlehydrate in Form von Bratwurst, Kuchen und div. Getränken bunkern.


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. April 2014)

was soll den repariert bzw gemacht werden. viele können hier privat mehr als einige shops.


----------



## buggy65 (6. April 2014)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> was soll den repariert bzw gemacht werden. viele können hier privat mehr als einige shops.


Hallo Frorider, erst einmal danke für's Angebot / den Hinweis!
Vom Fahrgefühl her würde ich sagen Kurbellager defekt auch wenn das bei ca. 500 Gesamtkilometern nicht sein kann / darf?
Das Bike ist zwar von 2006 aber von meiner besseren Hälfte kaum bewegt worden (Fehlinvestition?). Kürzlich sagte sie, dass es sich beim Treten komisch anfühlt was ich nach einer kurzen Probefahrt bestätigt fand.
Ich selbst blicke beim Lagerstandard nicht durch, habe mich bisher aber auch nicht viel mit befasst.
In der dürftigen Doku finden sich nur folgende Angaben "w/eccentric BB" und auf der Seite mit techn. Daten "Tretlager: incl. w/crank".
Alles sehr Aussagekräftig. Klar ist mir natürlich Excenterlager da Rohloff Speedhub ohne Kettenspanner (siehe auch Fotos). Ist ein C-dale von daher BB30?
Ist mir zuviel Rätselraten und passendes Werkzeug habe ich auch noch nicht und da ich noch kein Kurbellager selbst getauscht habe und auch nichts vermurksen will habe ich halt erst einmal an eine gute Werkstatt gedacht, bin aber auch für Alternativen zugänglich. Es sollte auch bis 27.4. (Rückfahrt nach Reparatur kann ja dann auf eigenen Rädern erfolgen) dort sein wo es repariert wird, da ich danach evtl. kein geeignetes Fzg. zum Transport habe.


----------



## trixter78 (6. April 2014)

Ich würde vor dem Austausch erstmal ne große Runde drehen. Kann gut sein, dass sich das Problem dadurch erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (6. April 2014)

was für eine kurbel ist verbaut?


----------



## buggy65 (6. April 2014)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> was für eine kurbel ist verbaut?


Truvativ Stylo SS. Ist kein MTB sondern ein C-dale Street Rohloff.


----------



## buggy65 (6. April 2014)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Ich würde vor dem Austausch erstmal ne große Runde drehen. Kann gut sein, dass sich das Problem dadurch erledigt.


Sorry, hab Deine Nachricht glatt übersehen.
Aber wie soll das gehen? Was vermutest Du,Schwergängigkeit weil zu selten benutzt?


----------



## vier100sechser (7. April 2014)

Nach 8 Jahren würde ich das Teil trotz allem mal zerlegen ,je länger man wartet um so schwergängiger wirds,irgenwann gehn die Kurbeln vielleicht gar nicht mehr heil runter. Der innere 8er Inbus ist der Abzieher fur die Kurbel,der drückt dann beim Aufdrehen gegen den 16er Inbus.
Innenlagerwerkzeug ist normal. Cannondale hat einen Keilexcenter verbaut,dh. zum Verstellen oder Ausbau die 6er Inbus lösen und vorsichtig mit einem kleinen Hammer darauf hauen,bis sich der Keil auf der anderen Seite löst.Dann vorsichtig auf diese Seite klopfen bis auch die andere Seite locker ist.Habe die gleiche Konstruktion bei mir im Tandem verbaut.


----------



## trixter78 (7. April 2014)

buggy65 schrieb:


> Sorry, hab Deine Nachricht glatt übersehen.
> Aber wie soll das gehen? Was vermutest Du,Schwergängigkeit weil zu selten benutzt?


Genau das. Selbst nach nem langen Winter lief bei mir das Innenlager schonmal etwas rau, was sich dann aber durch längeres Fahren wieder gelegt hat. Wenn Du das Lager selber wieder in Schuss bringen kannst, würde ich das tun. Bevor ich das Rad in ne Werkstatt bringe, würde ich es nochmal mit Fahren versuchen. Mein Lager war allerdings längst nicht so alt.


----------



## buggy65 (8. April 2014)

vier100sechser schrieb:


> Nach 8 Jahren würde ich das Teil trotz allem mal zerlegen ,je länger man wartet um so schwergängiger wirds,irgenwann gehn die Kurbeln vielleicht gar nicht mehr heil runter. Der innere 8er Inbus ist der Abzieher fur die Kurbel,der drückt dann beim Aufdrehen gegen den 16er Inbus.
> Innenlagerwerkzeug ist normal. Cannondale hat einen Keilexcenter verbaut,dh. zum Verstellen oder Ausbau die 6er Inbus lösen und vorsichtig mit einem kleinen Hammer darauf hauen,bis sich der Keil auf der anderen Seite löst.Dann vorsichtig auf diese Seite klopfen bis auch die andere Seite locker ist.Habe die gleiche Konstruktion bei mir im Tandem verbaut.





trixter78 schrieb:


> Genau das. Selbst nach nem langen Winter lief bei mir das Innenlager schonmal etwas rau, was sich dann aber durch längeres Fahren wieder gelegt hat. Wenn Du das Lager selber wieder in Schuss bringen kannst, würde ich das tun. Bevor ich das Rad in ne Werkstatt bringe, würde ich es nochmal mit Fahren versuchen. Mein Lager war allerdings längst nicht so alt.



OK, stellt sich die Frage erst mal ne Runde drehen (zur Arbeit und zurück = 30km) oder in jedem Fall (selbst?) zerlegen? Den ultimativen Werkstatttipp hat anscheinend niemand - weil keine empfehlenswert?


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Juni 2014)

moin zusammen.  kitty und ich haben mal nen Foto für Foto der Woche hochgeladen. liken erwünscht. 

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1641437?in=set


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. Juni 2014)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> moin zusammen.  kitty und ich haben mal nen Foto für Foto der Woche hochgeladen. liken erwünscht.
> 
> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1641437?in=set



check and done :+)


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Juni 2014)

thx
platz 1 im mom mit über 20. wir sind zur zeit platz 2.


----------



## Diekholzener (21. Juni 2014)

War ja richtig viel los auf´n Tosmarberg. Gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (25. Juni 2014)

und am Sonntag erst


----------



## fabian-ti4400 (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo ich bin auch wieder dabei ;-) fährt die tage wer ? Würde gern mal wieder mit anderen fahren aber, hier im wald rund um sorsum/diekholzen ist irgendwie nie was los


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. Juni 2014)

Das hängt bei mir ganz stark vom Wetter ab... mein Radl hat eine säuberungsunfreundliche Oberfläche ;+)


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Juni 2014)

dann haste nur den falschen reiniger ;-)


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (26. Juni 2014)

Ben, dass ist mein Lieblingsschwamm  .... es geht hier auch um Tradition ;+)


----------



## Diekholzener (28. Juni 2014)

Eine Frage an die Hildesheimer...

Ist der Weg ( Trail ) momentan befahrbar ?


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (28. Juni 2014)

Den Trail sind wir Himmelfahrt abgewandert, der Weg war matschig aber frei.


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Juni 2014)

sag blos du fährst den in Pfeil Richtung?


----------



## Diekholzener (29. Juni 2014)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> sag blos du fährst den in Pfeil Richtung?



ne das hat komoot gemacht. Wollte nur den Pfad optisch darstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (30. Juni 2014)

ist fahrbar. zumindest bis kurz vor den rechten kleinen Pfeil sind wir in Pfeilrichtung bei der Pilgerfahrt gefahren.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. Juni 2014)

ist immer fahrbar in beide Richtungen.

interessant ist vor dem 2.pfeil links ri Dholzen und etwa dem blau gestrichelten folgen unten rechtshalten.
wenn du am Ende auf einem schmalen Stahlgittersteg rollst, hast du alles richtig gemacht.
der Diekholzener weiß schon wo


----------



## tisch (1. Juli 2014)

Sagt mal turbo.huhnchen + männe, Frorider Ben und Diekholzener, wie schaut es aus hier in der Gegend mal eine Runde zu drehen? Evtl ca 50Km+/- angepeilt?


----------



## Frorider Ben (1. Juli 2014)

30 reicht. wäre dabei alena und Jörn bestimmt auch. evtl sonntag? könnte auch für ne kleine runde in der Woche so ab halb 4.


----------



## oxysept (4. Juli 2014)

Ich würde in nächster Zeit gerne ein paar Touren im Harz fahren.
@Frorider Ben , @Ripgid , @trixter78 etc. habt ihr Interesse mitzufahren und mir ein bisschen was zu zeigen? 


Marienhagen:


----------



## Ripgid (4. Juli 2014)

oxysept schrieb:


> Ich würde in nächster Zeit gerne ein paar Touren im Harz fahren.
> @Frorider Ben , @Ripgid , @trixter78 etc. habt ihr Interesse mitzufahren und mir ein bisschen was zu zeigen?
> 
> 
> ...



bin leider durch biologischen defekt raus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (5. Juli 2014)

Schade, wünsche dir eine gute und schnelle Besserung!


----------



## trixter78 (7. Juli 2014)

Hab ich schon Lust zu, in der nächsten Zeit sind die Wochenenden aber schon dermaßen voll mit Terminen, dass nicht mehr viele freie Tage bleiben. Muss ich dann sehen, wenn es um einen konkreten Termin geht. Dein neues Rad hast Du inzwischen ja, oder nicht? 

@Ripgid: Von mir auch gute Besserung. Geht dieses Jahr überhaupt noch was?


----------



## oxysept (7. Juli 2014)

Ist kurz vor Pfingsten endlich bei mir angekommen.


----------



## Ripgid (7. Juli 2014)

Danke!
eher wenig.. straße geht schon ein wenig. will demnächst mal ein paar trails antesten..

@oxy
ist das ein speci enduro? gratuliere!


----------



## oxysept (7. Juli 2014)

Ist ein Radon Slide (160 650B).


----------



## Mudwild (7. Juli 2014)

Melde mich hier auch mal wieder.

Hey Oxy,
das Foto von Deinem Radon ist doch im Külf am Cölleturm aufgenommen, oder?

Wenn Du sowieso hier im Külf öfter die Trails (auch die Versteckten ) fährst, kannst Du Dich ja mal melden.
Ich wohne in Eime.
Der Reubergtrail zur Lippoldshöhle runter ist auch großartig.
Kann man Alles in einer Trailtour miteinander verbinden.

Gruß
Maik


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Juli 2014)

Tommes, hoffe bei dir ist alles auf dem gute Weg.

oxy wird weich 

Külf + Harz muß jetz bald mal sein, einer der nächsten Freitagnachmittage wirds werden.


----------



## Bogeyman (8. Juli 2014)

@oxysept vielleicht bekommen wir es ja mal in der nächsten Zeit hin eine Stiegetour im Harz zu machen mit ein paar Leuten.

Gesendet von meinem Commodore C-64 über BTX.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht was Mirko schon kennt, aber sonst könnten wir auch nochmal die Kombination aus Alexanderstieg, Holy und Harzcore fahren. Ich find die Runde witzig.

Wobei eine Stiegerunde evtl. noch mit Bahnunterstützung natürlich auch gut ist.


----------



## oxysept (8. Juli 2014)

@Mudwild : Das Foto stammt aus dem Külf (Cölleturm), gut erkannt . Die Külftrails fahr ich ab und zu und den Trail zur Lippoldshöhle beinahe wöchentlich. Wohne zwischen Reuberg und Rettberg und habe es deshalb nicht weit. Ich melde mich demnächst mal bei dir.

Im Harz kenne ich nur die üblichen Trails in die Gegend vom Torfhaus (Märchenweg, Magdeburgerweg, Oderteich, Acker, Achtermann, Eckerstausee, Butterstieg, Kaiserweg etc.) und eben die Stiege der Jaamaa-Tour 2012 (wart ihr ja mit dabei).
Holy und Harzcore kenne ich definitiv nicht (nur aus Videos), Alexanderstieg sagt mir auch nichts.
Gebt mir einfach Bescheid wenn ihr ein Tour macht, wäre gerne mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudwild (8. Juli 2014)

oxysept schrieb:


> @Mudwild : Das Foto stammt aus dem Külf (Cölleturm), gut erkannt . Die Külftrails fahr ich ab und zu und den Trail zur Lippoldshöhle beinahe wöchentlich. Wohne zwischen Reuberg und Rettberg und habe es deshalb nicht weit. Ich melde mich demnächst mal bei dir.
> 
> Im Harz kenne ich nur die üblichen Trails in die Gegend vom Torfhaus (Märchenweg, Magdeburgerweg, Oderteich, Acker, Achtermann, Eckerstausee, Butterstieg, Kaiserweg etc.) und eben die Stiege der Jaamaa-Tour 2012 (wart ihr ja mit dabei).
> Holy und Harzcore kenne ich definitiv nicht (nur aus Videos), Alexanderstieg sagt mir auch nichts.
> Gebt mir einfach Bescheid wenn ihr ein Tour macht, wäre gerne mit dabei.



Ja, melde Dich wenn Du bock hast.

Zum Thema Harz:
Wir wollen Anfang Sept. mit 2-3 Leuten eine Zweitagestour im Harz unternehmen (traillastig !!) und sind noch nicht so sicher, wie die Route aussehen soll.
Wenn also Jemand von Euch Tipps und Vorschläge hat, würde ich mich freuen.

.


----------



## Diekholzener (8. Juli 2014)

tisch schrieb:


> Sagt mal turbo.huhnchen + männe, Frorider Ben und Diekholzener, wie schaut es aus hier in der Gegend mal eine Runde zu drehen? Evtl ca 50Km+/- angepeilt?



bin erstmal raus. Rad muss repariert werden.


----------



## Diekholzener (8. Juli 2014)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ist immer fahrbar in beide Richtungen.
> 
> interessant ist vor dem 2.pfeil links ri Dholzen und etwa dem blau gestrichelten folgen unten rechtshalten.
> wenn du am Ende auf einem schmalen Stahlgittersteg rollst, hast du alles richtig gemacht.
> der Diekholzener weiß schon wo



Werde ich beim nächsten Mal testen. Wenn Rad wieder einsatzfähig ist.


----------



## Freakozead (10. Juli 2014)

Hey Jungs!

Ich wollte ursprünglich mit nem Kumpel in den Harz fahren, entweder ne Große enduro Tour fahren mit dem ein oder anderen Abstecher in den Bikepark oder einfach einen Tag im Bikepark verbringen...

Da er leider keine zeit hat suche ich jetzt einen oder mehrere Mitfahrer für den Tag! Ich würde relativ früh los, damit man den ganzen Tag hat und nicht so sehr spät zurück kommt!

Datum ist der 12.07.14!!!

Ich habe ein Auto und bekomme noch 4 Leute plus Bikes und Tagesgepäck mit.

Zu meiner Person: ich bin nen 20 Jahre alter Kerl der früher viel CC Gefahren ist aber immer schon die technisch schwierigen Strecken geliebt hat! Seit kurzem hab ich jetzt ein Big Enduro und merke, dass genau das ist, was ich kann! Sprünge sind noch nicht so wirklich meins, kleiner ja aber die fetten Tables oder Doubles Flößen mir immer noch Respekt ein...

Für diesen Zweck suche ich Jungs oder Mädels die einfach nur nen netten Tag auf dem Bike verbringen will! Ihr solltet sicher auf dem Bike stehen und halbwegs gut fahren können, damit wir auch alles im Bikepark fahren können oder auf den Touren nichts schieben müssen.

Wegen mitfahrt: ich könnte euch im Umkreis Hildesheim abholen oder wir treffen uns zentral irgendwo, oder ich hole euch auf dem Weg von Hildesheim in den Harz ab...

Wegen Kosten: ich könnte mir vorstellen von jedem Mitfahrer nen 10er, dann ist alles gut ;-)

Ich könnte euch auch anbieten, dass wir nen rustikales Mittagsessen in der Skihütte meines Vereins essen oder wenn wir ne längere Tour fahren halt Cafe oder sogar Abendbrot, müsste ich halt nur anmelden vorher!

Wenn ihr Bock habt antwortet mir hier und wir bequatschen das alles ;-)


----------



## Freakozead (10. Juli 2014)

Nachtrag: es hat sich eine Person schon bei mir gemeldet zwecks Enduro Tour! Wenn sich da noch jemand anschließen würde wäre das cool, dann macht es meistens noch mehr Spaß 

Meldet euch zahlreich bei mir  xD


----------



## Bogeyman (10. Juli 2014)

Eigentlich muss ich mich dieses WE endlich mal um andere Sachen kümmern.
Aber nur so aus neugierde... Wo/Was wollt ihr fahren? Wieviele hm/km?


----------



## Freakozead (11. Juli 2014)

so freunde!

oxysept und ich fahren ne schöne tour am Samstag, noch irgendwer interesse?

Grüße, Freako


----------



## Freakozead (20. Juli 2014)

Irgendwer lust kommende Woche nachmittags am Gelben Turm ne runde rum zu hüpfen?

Grüße, Jonas


----------



## Kronni (23. Juli 2014)

Moin Moin... 

Ich bin neu hier im Thread, denn ich bin gar kein Hildesheimer (oder Umgebung)... ich bin lediglich ab und zu im Jahr sporadisch mal in Ahrbergen/Giesen. 
Nun isses ab dem 27.07. auch wieder für 3 Wochen soweit (allerdings nur von Montags bis Freitags(mittag)... 

Bislang hab ich mich dort aufs Rennradfahren beschränkt aber nun will ichs MTB mitnehmen... Da ich mich gar nicht auskenne, und grundsätzlich von Ahrbergen aus mit dem Rad anreisen muss (kein Fahrzeug verfügbar privat) wars nich leicht überhaupt ne strecke zu finden. Einschätzen wie anstrengend das ganze wird kann ich das ganze schon mal gar nich! 
Ich kann höchstens die km und hm grob vorgeben... Daher hab ich mich bei komoot mal an die Arbeit gemacht und ein wenig wild herumgeklickt und was aufgestellt... eigentlich waren es nur 37km, aber auf Grund einer "Empfehlung" eines Trails auf der letzten Seite hab ich das Teil ncoh mal n bissel bearbeitet im Diekholzener Bereich

_"interessant ist vor dem 2.pfeil links ri Dholzen und etwa dem blau gestrichelten folgen unten rechtshalten.
wenn du am Ende auf einem schmalen Stahlgittersteg rollst, hast du alles richtig gemacht.
der Diekholzener weiß schon wo "

K_önnt ihr ma schauen ob die Tour soweit sinn macht? Vorallem bin ich mir bei dem alten Militär/Panzergeländeunklar ob ich da überhaupt durch komme! 
Komoot sagt ja, Garmin Topo 12 hingegen hat die Wege nicht mal eingezeichnet... 

https://www.komoot.de/tour/3296974

Da is das Ding...  
Werde so wie es scheint das Teil zum ersten mal am Mittwoch den 30.07 fahren und zwar am Nachmittag.. (wenn das Wetter es zulässt)


Nun gut, ich danke euch schon mal für eure Unterstützung...  

MfG
Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (23. Juli 2014)

Hi Kronni!

So ein Mist, wollte schon schreiben, ich käme mit, aber ich hab mir nen Kapselriss im Zeigefinger zugezogen 

diese Website kannte ich noch gar nicht. kann man sich die strecken irgendwie aufs Smartphone laden (App o.ä.?)

Grüße!


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Juli 2014)

steht auf der seite recht weit oben in grün hintelegt. 'app öffnen' also dürfte es eine geben.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. Juli 2014)

Kronni schrieb:


> Moin Moin..
> _K_önnt ihr ma schauen ob die Tour soweit sinn macht? Vorallem bin ich mir bei dem alten Militär/Panzergeländeunklar ob ich da überhaupt durch komme!
> Komoot sagt ja, Garmin Topo 12 hingegen hat die Wege nicht mal eingezeichnet....
> 
> ...


 
start dann nach 15 über 11 Schotter über 4 mehr Trail
von 6 bis 7 ein Traum in Brombeeren, besser die wege nördlich parallel dazu
9 bis 10 dann aber rechts über Pfad wieder Richtung Ort aufstieg zum Kamm wie gehabt
Kammwegfolgen, nicht richtung 9, bis Schotter dann rechts über Schotter bergab
Schwarze Striche nutzen bis 11
dann 12 bis 1 mit Blick in die Büsche wo Pfade in Richtung 1 abzweigen; Tipp Jugendherberge
von 1 über 15 oder wie geplant zurück

Topo TK 25 gut
Garmin (Topos) ist Murks


----------



## Ripgid (23. Juli 2014)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> start dann nach 15 über 11 Schotter über 4 mehr Trail
> von 6 bis 7 ein Traum in Brombeeren, besser die wege nördlich parallel dazu
> 9 bis 10 dann aber rechts über Pfad wieder Richtung Ort aufstieg zum Kamm wie gehabt
> Kammwegfolgen, nicht richtung 9, bis Schotter dann rechts über Schotter bergab
> ...


hast du mal für Colin McRae als Copilot gearbeitet?


----------



## Bogeyman (24. Juli 2014)

Auja... Das machen wir auf der nächsten Stiege-Tour auch, aber nach Single Trail Skala.
Dann muss der erste Anweisungen geben "100m links S2" Mal sehen ob das klappt 

Gesendet von meinem Commodore C-64 über BTX.


----------



## Kronni (24. Juli 2014)

Moin, erstmal danke für die Antworten...

@alli333i - Das is schade, Gute Besserung!!
@Ripgid - Das hab ich auch gedacht 

@pfädchenfinder - Danke für deine Vorschläge... ich versuche das grad umzusetzen, aber ich verstehs zum Großteil leider einfach nicht...  Vielleicht muss ich erstmal den Kaffee einwerfen und was Frühstücken, dann klappts bestimmt besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. Juli 2014)

@Ripgid, Loeb hab ich mal trainiert  Günthe-r weiß bescheid
zb Boschtrail:
.... 2om schotter, 4ter, voll 8ter, 135° links, hinten anbremsen, 5 halb, 6voll, 10m Schotter, ab halbrechts, 60°rechts drift,  voll über Querstraße(Schotter) ...

wennse mit verschmierter Brille fährts mußte sowieso nach Gehör fahren 

@Kronni, gib mir mal deinen komot login, dann wirds klarer


----------



## Kronni (24. Juli 2014)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @Ripgid
> 
> @Kronni, gib mir mal deinen komot login, dann wirds klarer




u got mail!


----------



## Ripgid (24. Juli 2014)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @Ripgid, Loeb hab ich mal trainiert  Günthe-r weiß bescheid
> zb Boschtrail:
> .... 2om schotter, 4ter, voll 8ter, 135° links, hinten anbremsen, *5 halbe*, 6voll, 10m Schotter, ab halbrechts, 60°rechts drift,  voll über Querstraße(Schotter) ...
> 
> ...



jaja, mir wird so einiges klar..


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. Juli 2014)

app wie gehts meinem Kettenblatt mit den schmalen und dicken Zähnen?


----------



## Ripgid (24. Juli 2014)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> app wie gehts meinem Kettenblatt mit den schmalen und dicken Zähnen?



läuft bislang gut! Könnte bald ersatz gebrauchen (28Z auf 76mm LK bzw. sram spider)


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. Juli 2014)

die haltbarkeit der Blätter ist offenbar ok
wenn die Fräse nicht mehr überbelegt ist (vorr. September Ferienmonat) wirds was,
dann auch 28er 30er und 32er

@Ripgid 
Liegen die Bohrungen bei SRAM LK76 auf 4x90°  ?
sonst bitte Muster oder exakt und komplett vermaßter LK


----------



## Ripgid (25. Juli 2014)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> die haltbarkeit der Blätter ist offenbar ok
> wenn die Fräse nicht mehr überbelegt ist (vorr. September Ferienmonat) wirds was,
> dann auch 28er 30er und 32er
> 
> ...



ja, haltbarkeit ist top. nein, winkelmaße sind nicht 4x90°.. muss ich nachmessen.. oder halt spiderless!


----------



## fm7775 (29. Juli 2014)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> start dann nach 15 über 11 Schotter über 4 mehr Trail
> von 6 bis 7 ein Traum in Brombeeren, besser die wege nördlich parallel dazu
> 9 bis 10 dann aber rechts über Pfad wieder Richtung Ort aufstieg zum Kamm wie gehabt
> Kammwegfolgen, nicht richtung 9, bis Schotter dann rechts über Schotter bergab
> ...




verstehe nur Bahnhof


----------



## oxysept (10. August 2014)

@Bogeyman @[email protected]: besteht das Angebot noch mir den Holy, Harzcore etc. bei einer Harztour zu zeigen?
Würde mich entweder gerne euch oder auch einer anderen Gruppe zwecks gemeinsamer Tour im Harz anschließen oder/und mir demnächst das Okertal etwas genauer anschauen.

Da ich im Okertal (und Umgebung) leider noch nicht mit dem Mtb unterwegs war und somit nur nach Karte eine Runde zusammenstellen könnte, wäre ich über ortskundige Mitfahrer sowie über Trailvorschläge/Tourenvorschläge sehr erfreut.
Bislang stehen Kästeklippe runter zum Romkerhaller-Wasserfall, Ahrendsbergerklippenabfahrt, eventuell eine Abfahrt Bikepark Schulenberg und etwas an der Talsperre entlang radeln auf der Liste. Ich denke so an 30-50km mit 1000-1500hm.


----------



## Gyver (27. August 2014)

AUFRUF: MTBler / Freerider / Enduristen in Hildesheim 

Ich war heute mit meinem Bike an der kleinen Freeridestrecke in Hildesheim am gelben Turm. Nachdem ich bereits vor drei Tagen das letzte Mal dort war, habe ich mir heute nicht im Vorfeld die Strecke angeschaut, was mir zum Verhängnis werden sollte. Ich habe als erstes von oben kommend den linken Sprung in die Senke genommen, um dann den Rechtsanlieger mit möglichst viel Tempo zu nehmen. 
Irgendeine DUMME SAU hat zwischen die Senke und dem Anlieger einen ca. 30. Kilogramm schweren Baumstamm gelegt (siehe Foto). Wer die Strecke, den Sprung und das Tempo kennt, weiß dass man null Chance hat noch auszuweichen, geschweige denn zu bremsen. Der Baumstamm ist dort garantiert nicht vom Wind hingetragen worden oder irgendwie von einem Baum abgebrochen. Er wurde dort ABSICHTLICH hingelegt, damit jemand volles Brikett drüber bügelt und sich möglichst viele Knochen bricht oder sich das Gesicht einschlägt. Was ein riesen Arschloch!

Ich habe Glück im Unglück gehabt, da ich „nur“ eine geprellte Schulter und viele Schürfwunden abbekommen habe. Bei meinem Bike ist der Steuersatz platt und eventuell noch der Felgensatz und die Gabel. Auswertung läuft.

Ich BITTE alle, die oben am Galgenberg fahren diesen Aufruf zu teilen (Facebook).

Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (27. August 2014)

Das heißt,  der Stamm liegt da immer noch?


----------



## Gyver (27. August 2014)

Nee, den habe ich natürlich noch beseite geräumt.


----------



## StriveFips (28. August 2014)

Hi!

Ich bin Tobias, 24 und komme aus Eime. Bin seit gut 2 Jahren dabei zu Biken und fahre des öfteren auf dem Kammweg im Külf, Duinger Berg, sowie dem Thüster Berg unterwegs. Ich bin durch Zufall auf dieses Forum hier gestoßen und hab mich direkt angemeldet in der Hoffnung, das wir uns untereinander Tipps geben könnten für ein paar Trails in der Umgebung. Der Kammeg ist ja an sich schon geil, wird aber auf Zeit doch ein wenig eintönig  Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## oxysept (28. August 2014)

Schau dir mal das Umfeld der Steinbrüche bei Marienhagen sowie den Kanstein an (beides Thüster Berg).
Im Külf gibt es neben dem Kammweg noch andere schöne Trails.

Ende September wird in einer meiner Runden ein Stück Ithkammweg (Lauenstein bis Ockensen) dabei sein; könntest dich mir dann z.B. ab Ockensen anschließen und ich zeige dir ein paar Trails (Ith, Weenzer Bruch).

Ein paar Handybilder der letzten Tage:


----------



## StriveFips (28. August 2014)

Das ging ja schnell.  Thüster Berg kenne ich bisher echt nur den Klippenweg vom Lönsturm aus kommend. Aber sieht alles recht geil aus. Würde mich mal mit nem Kumpel an einem Samstag anschließen. Unter der Woche ist es meist schlecht, oder es reicht nur für ein kleines Stück Külfkamm und Nicolai Trail


----------



## oxysept (5. September 2014)

Als Ergebnis der Erkundungstour im Okertal gibt's ein "paar" Handybilder:

Blick vom Romkerhaller-Wasserfall:

Treppenstein:
 
Treppenstein hoch zum Kästehaus (bergab bestimmt spaßiger):
 
Kästeklippe, Hexenküche, Mausefalle, Feigenbaumklippe (vom Trail runter ins Okertal habe ich keine Fotos):
    
Jägerstieg (viele Spitzkehren), Ahrendsbergerklippe:
  
Okertalsperre:

Okertal zwischen Romkerhaller-Wasserfall und Oker:


----------



## instinctless (5. September 2014)

da haste ja wieder ne schöne tour gemacht oxy, aber ganz allein? ist das nicht langweilig?
die fotos sind auf jeden fall super. ich bin ein bissel neidisch


----------



## Ripgid (5. September 2014)

ich glaube es war 2011 ? als wir drei doch in der Gegend ne tour gefahren sind, oder?


----------



## oxysept (5. September 2014)

Ich wäre auch lieber mit ein paar Mitfahrern unterwegs gewesen (siehe ganz oben auf der Seite); langweilig war es aber auch so definitiv nicht.
Auf der Rückfahrt im Zug habe ich dann ja noch zwei Radler aus der Region getroffen .

Die beiden Touren 2011 gingen einmal von Goslar und einmal von Bad Harzburg aus. Im Okertal und Umgebung waren wir nicht (s. Anhang).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janemann (3. November 2014)

Hallo Leute!
Bin von Springe am Deister hier nach Gronau gezogen und bin auf der Suche nach den hier Örtlichen Trails (Hildesheim, Alfeld usw.)
Wär toll wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet. Gruss, Jan


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. November 2014)

Wieder freie Fahrt an der Kupferschmiede!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. November 2014)

Vielen Dank! 

das mistding hat mir beim überklettern die Pedale von hinten in die Wade gerammt


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. November 2014)

Hors Class-Kategorie Badse is HC !!!


----------



## oxysept (31. Januar 2015)

Wer schnell ist schafft es vielleicht noch vor dem beginnenden Tauwetter etwas im Schnee zu spielen.
(Oberhalb von ca. 250m war es noch nicht am Tauen.)

Handypics von eben aus dem Hils:


----------



## Diekholzener (1. Februar 2015)

wieder mal Baumfällarbeiten am Tosmarberg. Diesmal Richtung Bad Salzdetfurth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buggy65 (3. Februar 2015)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Hors Class-Kategorie Badse is HC !!!



Nutzt aber nix, wo nicht gefahren wird gibt`s auch keine Punkte!

Siehe HAZ von heute und es nicht der erste April.

Wenn MTB Fußball heissen würde wär das nicht passiert 

Kennt eine(r) die Hintergründe für diese mir unverständliche Entscheidung?

Klar ist auch, es gibt die Termine nicht wie Sand am Meer und wenn sich erstmal ein anderer Veranstaltungsort (vermutlich weiter im Süden) dafür etabliert hat dann kriegen die das Finale oder gleichwertige Veranstaltungen nicht so bald wider nach Salze.

Eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## buggy65 (3. Februar 2015)

Diekholzener schrieb:


> wieder mal Baumfällarbeiten am Tosmarberg. Diesmal Richtung Bad Salzdetfurth


Das Foto kann nicht vom Sonntag sein da zu der Zeit dort Schnee gelegen haben müsste ? !


----------



## Diekholzener (4. Februar 2015)

buggy65 schrieb:


> Das Foto kann nicht vom Sonntag sein da zu der Zeit dort Schnee gelegen haben müsste ? !



Das war am Donnerstag


----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. Februar 2015)

buggy65 schrieb:


> Nutzt aber nix, wo nicht gefahren wird gibt`s auch keine Punkte!
> ...
> Eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis.


 
Stimmt, fehlerfrei ins Knie geschossen.

Es gibt, vermutlich in Badse keine Veranstalltung die fast 10.000 Leute auf die Beine bingt.
gilt für Wettkampf-Sport wohl auch in ganz Niedersachsen, jenseits von Fußball.

ups Hannovermarathon gibts ja auch, egal, Badse hat der NDR auch erfolgreich verpennt, mit den besten hits der 96er, 80er, 70er, ...


----------



## buggy65 (6. Februar 2015)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Stimmt, fehlerfrei ins Knie geschossen.
> 
> Es gibt, vermutlich in Badse keine Veranstalltung die fast 10.000 Leute auf die Beine bingt.
> gilt für Wettkampf-Sport wohl auch in ganz Niedersachsen, jenseits von Fußball.
> ...



Für die Region ist das wohl doch eher von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge gegangen, oder?
Und das wo ich mir fest vorgenommen hatte dies Jahr wieder mit zu fahren. Jetzt ist die ganze Trainingsmotivation dahin samt Terminplanung, wollte dies Jahr mal richtig was tun in der Vorbereitung, Mist. Und fleissig Werbung im überregionalen Bekanntenkreis hatte ich auch schon gemacht. Das Ding im Bikepart wird sicher nicht den Status vom Sothenberg erreichen (gut, aber es bleibt eine Retortenstrecke; weniger spektakulär - Weltcup Punkte o.ä.?; für Couchpotatos zu abgelegen da die meisten zum einarmigen Reissen  doch lieber in der City bleiben).
Den NDR will ich nicht in Schutz nehmen aber auch nicht verurteilen, die verhalten sich wie alle Medien in Deutschland und ignorieren alles neben dem Mainstream, Badse ist halt nicht Houffalize (und fürs Biken Waldfällen halte ich auch für fragwürdig).
Im vorletzten Jahr war der NDR aber in Badse (ich war sogar mal kurz im Bild aber sicher nur weil Olaf N. gerade im Bereich der Zieleinfahrt interviewt wurde).
Übrigens die Stimmung als Läufer beim Hannover-Marathon ist schon toll aber als Zuschauer würde ich mir das keine zwei Stunden antun, gähn (kein passenden Smiley gefunden).
So, bei den Hits kann ich nicht ganz folgen ... meine aber richtig zu liegen ... 70er, 60er, 50er Jahre.
Gibt eigentlich was zu den echten Hintergründen? Habe von Bekannten aus div. Ortfeuerwehren i.d. Umgebung aber schon etwas Unmut vernommen (immer die selben die Helfen, wenig Anerkennung, ganze WE geht drauf ...).


----------



## jaamaa (13. Februar 2015)

Moin, 
kann mir jemand einen kompetenten Laufradbauer oder eine Zweiradwerkstatt, die natürlich auch was davon versteht,  nennen? Meine LR benötigen einen Service und evtl. einen  Lagerwechsel. Möglichst hier im Umkreis  bis Hannover,  ansonsten auch mit Versand.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Februar 2015)

Hier sind einige unterwegs, die sowohl das KnowHow als auch das Material haben, dir dein LRS zu richten. Das ist wohl eher eine Frage des Preises und ob die Leute gerade Bock drauf haben. Ich würde meine Sachen keinem Shop im Umkreis von 50km geben...


----------



## jaamaa (15. Februar 2015)

Jo...  hat sich erledigt. Sache läuft! 
Thx


----------



## tobone (5. April 2015)

Hallo
Hab zwar 30 Jahre in hi gewohnt und da auch einige Jahre MTb gefahren abe vielleicht hat trotzdem wer einen Tipp für ne traillastige tagestour. Bin früher immer in Neuhof gestartet. Waren auch schöbe Runden, bin aber glaube ich öfter einige Wege doppelt gefahren und bin am überlegen wie man jetzt eine schöne runde bastelt. Sollte sich o zwischen osterberg und Bad salzdetfurth bewegen. Vielleicht hat ja wer was fertiges auf ner Karte und kann das mal hochladen. Wollte in nächster zeit mit ein paar bekannten aus wf mein altes Revier  unsicher machen


----------



## tobone (6. April 2015)

Fahre gleich nach hi und werde da heute Mittag mal ne runde drehen.
Jemand hier dr mitkommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. April 2015)

tobone schrieb:


> Hallo...
> zwischen osterberg und Bad salzdetfurth


 da sind 2k hm in <3h "on trail", möglich morgen interesse?


----------



## tobone (7. April 2015)

Moin
Eher schlecht wohne a seit Jahren in wf und habe gerade kein Urlaub Gestern in hi. Bin Gestern ne kleine runde Gefahren. Komme gern drauf zurück.
Ich kenne ja einige trails, aber wohl nicht alle. Gerade im Raum badze nicht so.
Ich melde mich mal wenn ich das Bike mal wieder einpacke.
Kaum was los her in dem thread in letzter zeit


----------



## Micha086 (10. April 2015)

wer hat bock morgen vormittag, bevor das schlechte wetter kommt, ca 30-40 km um hildesheim zu drehen? ich kenne mich kaum aus. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. April 2015)

da hier sich fast nichts bewegt (seit dem tollen update vom ibc fast nix), leider verpasst.


----------



## oxysept (2. Mai 2015)

Vorhin im Ith:


 
Wie sieht es in der Zeit nach Himmelfahrt (ab KW 21) aus, jemand Lust auf eine Tour im Harz?
Alternativ kann ich auch ein Tour für die Alfelder Ecke zusammenstellen (gibt ein paar neue Trails hier).


----------



## Martin31008 (3. Mai 2015)

Dabei


----------



## alli333i (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute!

Habt ihr ne Ahnung, wo man sich in/um Hannover und/oder Hildesheim so ein Mehrpersonenfahrrad ausleihen kann? (so für 4-8 Personen)


----------



## Janemann (20. Mai 2015)

Nabend, ich habe vor eine Tour Richtung Alfeld - 7 Berge zu machen...Start warscheinlich in Eberholzen richtung Alfeld. Kennt jemand Interessante Trails? Oder hat jemand ein Streckenvorschlag für mich? Wir sind ein paar Mann, wir würden uns auch anschließen. Vorschläge gern auch per PN. Danke und Gruß,  jan


----------



## Ripgid (20. Mai 2015)

Janemann schrieb:


> Nabend, ich habe vor eine Tour Richtung Alfeld - 7 Berge zu machen...Start warscheinlich in Eberholzen richtung Alfeld. Kennt jemand Interessante Trails? Oder hat jemand ein Streckenvorschlag für mich? Wir sind ein paar Mann, wir würden uns auch anschließen. Vorschläge gern auch per PN. Danke und Gruß,  jan


Am besten fragst du @oxysept , der kennt dort jeden Stein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (21. Mai 2015)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Am besten fragst du @oxysept , der kennt dort jeden Stein..



Schön wärs .
Interessante Trails gibt es (soweit ich weiß) in den 7Bergen kaum, ist fast alles Waldautobahn. Am Himmelberg/Ortsberg gibt es 2-3 Trails und am Tafelberg einen. Ansonsten ein paar Wege an den Waldrändern (Leineseite) sowie das kurze Stück Rennstieg. Ich bin allerdings auch eher selten in den 7Bergen unterwegs und kenne deshalb nicht alle Trails.
Fahrt lieber ein paar Trails im Külf, ist spaßiger.

@Martin31008 : Da sich außer dir bislang noch niemand zu meinem Vorschlag vom 2. Mai geäußert hat, schlage ich vor wir warten ab bis sich ein paar mehr Mitfahrer(innen) finden und sehen dann weiter.


----------



## Martin31008 (23. Mai 2015)

Da ich momentan bei Fagus arbeite Bin ich so gut wie jeden Tag nach der Arbeit in den sieben Bergen unterwegs. Fahrrad liegt im Auto, und meine Eltern wohnen in Alfeld. Läuft also nicht weg


----------



## oxysept (1. Juni 2015)

Ith gestern zwischen Ockensen und Lauenstein:


----------



## Pablo P. (10. Juni 2015)

Servus! Bin grade beruflich in Alfeld unterwegs und heute schon ein wenig rumgerollert. Ist jemand von Euch heute (Mittwoch, 10. Juni) unterwegs an den ich mich anschließen kann, evtl. so ab 17.30-18 Uhr?


----------



## oxysept (20. Juni 2015)

Habe vorhin den Reubergtrail runter zur Lippoldshöhle bis auf den Baum im zweiten Foto (Achtung!) freigeräumt.


----------



## alli333i (21. Juni 2015)

Gebt dem Mann einen Keks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (21. Juni 2015)

Da war ich neulich auch, an Der alten Badeanstalt vorbei Richtung hohe warte, dann querfeldein Richtung Grünenplan. Überall liegt irgendwelches Zeug auf dem Weg, zeugt natürlich davon dass man seine Ruhe hat und der Weg nicht oft frequentiert ist


----------



## oxysept (19. Juli 2015)

Lönsturm, Klippenweg und Steinbruch im Thüster Berg (bei Salzhemmendorf):


----------



## Diekholzener (16. August 2015)

Heute mal am Tosmarberg gewesen. War ja heute richtig was los im Wald. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oxysept (21. August 2015)

Der Reubergtrail runter zur Lippoldshöhle ist wieder komplett befahrbar; habe die verbliebenen Baumleichen beseitigt.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. August 2015)

Külf hat es auch nötig. 1. Mittwoch im September wieder, so ab 1600


----------



## mx27 (2. Oktober 2015)

hallo zusammen!
ich hab den thread etwas durchstöbert, würde mich aber über aktuellste infos freuen

habe ein scott gambler 730, bin erst ein paar mal DH gefahren und fahre hauptsächlich motocross.

meine frage: wo gibt es im umkreis bad salzdetfurth/ hildesheim die möglichkeit zum DH fahren?
mal eben nach hahnenklee ist unter der woche leider nicht drin..

danke für die antworten ✌️


----------



## HI-Cruiser (11. November 2015)

Ein Hallo an alle Hildesheimer (und Umgebung),
ich suche ein paar Leute die mir fahrtechnisch ein wenig unter die Arme greifen können.
Lernen und trainieren möchte ich gern technische Sachen, Wheelie´s, Stoppy/Endo, Hinterrad versetzen etc.
Wer hat Lust und Zeit mir ein paar Moves zu zeigen und vor allem wer halt Geduld mit mir altem Sack (44) auch zu üben.
Ich bin häufig im Hi-Wald unterwegs, Steinberg vor der Haustür, Gallberg, Rottsberg Tosmar etc.
Würde mich über eine Reaktion freuen.
Fahre Enduro.
Viele Grüße der Mathias


----------



## LsM99 (14. November 2015)

mx27 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> ich hab den thread etwas durchstöbert, würde mich aber über aktuellste infos freuen
> 
> habe ein scott gambler 730, bin erst ein paar mal DH gefahren und fahre hauptsächlich motocross.
> ...



Na hier:
http://sportstadt.bad-salzdetfurth.de/Bike-Outdoor-Park

Oder in Hildesheim:
DH-Area unterhalb des gelben Turms (Galgenberg) bis hin zur Tonkuhle runter


----------



## alli333i (29. Januar 2016)

Hallo alle beisammen!

Hier war ja lange nichts mehr los....

Ich habe vor, mir aus Resten aus meinem Keller ein rudimentäres 28" Rad für die Stadt zu basteln.

Mir fehlen dazu  jedoch noch ein Rahmen, ein Hinterrad inkl Ritzel sowie ein Reifen. 

Da das Vorhaben als "0 € Projekt" geplant ist, wollte ich mal fragen, ob wer von euch obige Teile über hat, die er/sie mit mir TAUSCHEN würde? Ich habe diverse Kleinteile rumliegen, da findet sich bestimmt irgendwas 

Oder aber, jemandem fällt eine andere Methode ein, an gratis Teile zu kommen, dann immer her damit! 

Würde mich über eure Unterstützung freuen 

Grüße!


----------



## Diekholzener (7. Februar 2016)

Gestern auf´n Tosmar gewesen. Zur Zeit ist der Kammtrail gesperrt wegen Waldarbeiten. . Zudem auch einer der Forststrassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (7. Februar 2016)

Dann kann ich mir das heute ja sparen.

@alli333i wär es 26" wäre es kein Problem.


----------



## alli333i (7. Februar 2016)

Jo, das dachte ich mir auch schon. Aber es müsste hier doch auch Trekkingfahrer geben? Bzw vom Alltagsradl oder so...


----------



## Skwibbel (12. April 2016)

Hallo, ich bin heute mal wieder den Külf Kammweg gefahren und wollte gleich mal den Nicolai Trail vom letzten und vorletzten Jahr mitnehmen. Doch leider Pustekuchen, dieser wurde absichtlich mit etlichen Baumleichen (absichtlich gefällt) zugepflastert  . Weiß evtl. jemand genaueres warum das gemacht wurde?


----------



## Flamingo0151 (28. Juli 2016)

Hi ich wollte mal fragen wo ihr euch das nächste mal trefft würde gerne mal mit fahren Gruß Maik.


----------



## hirschy (15. August 2016)

Moin, ist ja nicht mehr viel los hier... Wo sind die Leute der vorherigen 7000 Posts? Ausgewandert? 
Ich selbst bin seit Januar in Hildesheim ansässig, habe den Steinberg vor der Tür und den einen oder anderen Abstecher in die Wälder drumrum schon hinter mir. Nur nach Karte und alleine fahren ist aber nicht immer so der Hit; falls jemand also mal ne Tour plant oder mir den einen oder anderen Geheimtip zukommen lassen kann, wär ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Martin31008 (15. August 2016)

Die meisten Fahren wohl nur noch Deister oder Harz


----------



## hirschy (15. August 2016)

Sooo schlimm ist´s hier doch auch nicht 
Dann werd ich mir wohl mal nen anderen Radler schnappen und interviewen, wenn ich wieder mal einen unterwegs treffe...
Falls sich sonst noch jemand findet, bitte Meldung machen!


----------



## HI-Cruiser (15. August 2016)

was fährst du denn hIrschy?
Ich bin mit dem Enduro unterwegs und fahre auch meist allein, vielleicht kann man mal was zusammen machen?
Viele Grüße Mathias


----------



## HI-Cruiser (15. August 2016)

Fahre genau jetzt zum HI-AUSSICHTSTURM über Steinberg, Marienrode, Bosch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirschy (15. August 2016)

Fahre auch gleich von der Arbeit los und über Berghölzchen und Steinberg nach Ochtersum... Hab meiner Frau aber schon zugesagt, dass ich zum Abendbrot wieder da bin, sonst hätte das gepasst... 

Bin erst seit Anfang des Jahres im Wald unterwegs, fahr hoch und runter und wenn´s was zum Hüpfen gibt, nehm ich das auch gern mit...
Bikepark in Badse ist auch ne coole Sache!

Mein Gefährt: 

 

Sag gerne Bescheid, wenn du das nächste Mal startest. Da ich eh immer mit dem Rad bei der Arbeit bin, lässt sich da auch spontan was machen!


----------



## HI-Cruiser (15. August 2016)

Du wohnst auch in Ochtersum?


----------



## hirschy (15. August 2016)

Jo! Im Januar aus Hannover hergezogen...


----------



## Flamingo0151 (16. August 2016)

Fährt irgend jemand am Wochenende.


----------



## Flamingo0151 (16. August 2016)

Ich komme aus barienrode.


----------



## hirschy (17. August 2016)

Die nächsten drei Wochenenden sind bei mir schon verplant... Unter der Woche nachmittags wäre aber mal was machbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flamingo0151 (18. August 2016)

Ja das können wir mal machen ab wieviel Uhr passt es dir denn.


----------



## Dave83 (11. September 2016)

Flamingo0151 schrieb:


> Ich komme aus barienrode.



Bin wohl nächstes Wochenende aufm Tosmar unterwegs... Komme aus Diekholzen


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Oktober 2016)

Servus zusammen an die die mich noch kennen.  War fast 2 Jahre nicht mehr hier. 
Das liegt darin das ich jetzt 2Jahre im Allgäu wohne und das Bergsteigen und Traillaufen im Vordergrund steht. 

Falls mal einer in der Hindelanger Gegend ist einfach melden.

Grüße aus dem Allgäu
Ben


----------



## Martin31008 (3. Oktober 2016)

Hi Ben, ich sehe deine tollen Strecken immer auf Runtastic


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. Oktober 2016)

Griaß di Martin,
Runtastic nutze ich seit nem Jahr schon nicht mehr. Läuft alles über Mouvescount von Suunto.


----------



## tobone (17. Oktober 2016)

Moin
Ich versuche gerade eine große Runde zu planen
Wildgatter Trail runter zur waldquelle
Trail über roten Berg 
Tosmar trails nach badze
Kammweg zurück nach diekholzen
Paar trails vom Aussichtsturm zum Steinberg 
Evtl vorher nochmal Richtung Osterberg

Wie würdet ihr am Anfang vom Steinberg Richtung roter Berg fahren, mehr oder weniger rechts vom at vorbei und da irgendwann in den Trail einsteigen?
Gibt ja keine großen Alternativen. Straße hoch oder übers Feld und neuhof. Tosmar will ich ja erst zum Schluss. Sonst könnte man rüber zum Forsthaus.
Bin überall schonmal gefahren. Aber letztes we zum ersten Mal den Trail am roten Berg allerdings in die andere Richtung.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (18. Oktober 2016)

"Wie würdet ihr am Anfang vom Steinberg Richtung roter Berg fahren, mehr oder weniger rechts vom at vorbei und da irgendwann in den Trail einsteigen?"
"übers Feld und neuhof"
Bosch-Wanderweg-AT-Diekh.Trail-Lungenklinik-BeusterTrail-Gitter-Rennsteig KammwegWest da Richtung Roten

"Paar trails vom Aussichtsturm zum Steinberg" 
am WE wird die Zeit umgestellt


----------



## tobone (19. Oktober 2016)

Wo geht der beuster Trail lang und was meinst du mit kammweg West ?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. Oktober 2016)

beuster Trail: Parrallel zur Südwaldstraße links der Beuster,
KammwegWest: westlicher kamm links der Beuster (östliche ist der richtung Hildesheim = Escherberg-AT-Diekh)


----------



## tobone (21. Oktober 2016)

????
Ich glaube ich müsste das auf ner Karte sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torstiohneh (21. Oktober 2016)

tobone schrieb:


> Wildgatter Trail runter zur waldquelle
> Trail über roten Berg
> Tosmar trails nach badze
> Kammweg zurück nach diekholzen
> ...


So ganz kann ich deine Planung auch nicht nachvollziehen ohne Karte.
Wenn würd ich es so machen, mal ganz grob geplant:
Kupferschmiede-Waldquelle-Rottsberg-Ostkamm(mit oder ohne AT)-Westkamm-Roter Berg-irgendwie nach Badze-Tosmer Trail nach Diekholzen-Kupferschmiede
Wenn das nicht reicht vom Badze nochmal Richtung Hammerstein Höhe / Sauberge Höhenweg und zurück.
Osterberg ist dabei ab vom Schuß oder gibts noch einen im HiHeimer Wald?
Würd mch interessieren was am Ende bei Deiner Planung rauskommt.


----------



## tobone (22. Oktober 2016)

Gitter-Rennsteig KammwegWest?

Ist jetzt kein Riesen Vorhaben.
Mal sehen wann ich das nächste mal in hi bin.
Beuster Trail kann ich mir ja vorstellen.
Kommt dann irgendwann ein Gitter?
Kammweg West, gehört das schon zum Trail über den roten Berg ?
Hat zufällig wer Lust u Zeit das mal in eine Karte einzuzeichnen?
Hab zwar 30 Jahre in hi gelebt, aber ein paar ecken kenne ich scheinbar immernoch nicht.


----------



## hirschy (20. Januar 2017)

moin,
hab mal auf die schnelle bei komoot was eingezeichnet, geht dort eigentlich ganz gut.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/14010427
Setzt sich aus meinen Erfahrungen zusammen, was ganz gut fahrbar ist; bin allerdings erst seit nem Jahr hier unterwegs...
Falls noch paar Geheimtips von Euch kommen, würd ich mich freuen!


----------



## Martin31008 (20. Januar 2017)

Fahr Richtung Hafen, dann den Mittellandkanal lang bis zur Schleuse und nach Hannover durch. Dann hast du was sinnvolles gemacht und noch Kalorien verbraucht


----------



## hirschy (21. Januar 2017)

Ich glaub, ich hab ne andere Vorstellung von ner gelungenen Tour, als du...


----------



## torstiohneh (21. Januar 2017)

@hirschy, sieht soweit ich das beurteilen kann als ex-Hildesheimer der seit 25 Jahren woanders wohnt ganz gut aus. Den Tosmertrail würde ich andersherum nach Diekholzen runter fahren.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. Januar 2017)

Das war auch mein Gedanke, der Tosmartrail ist in der entgegengesetzter Richtung definitiv spassiger! Zwischen Bad Salzdedtfurt und Wesseln musst du außerdem nicht bis an die Strasse runter. Schöner ist der Feldweg zum Flugplatz rüber, da gibt es dann auch noch einige kleinere Trails.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. Januar 2017)

huhu, hühnchen 

@hirschy Di ab 18.00 wärend der Sommerzeit, startet die CX Hobbygruppe von Badse am Kehrwiederturm -> es werden alle möglichen Trails im Hiw gefahren.

und ja, Achtung: Federweg ersetzt Fahrtechnik aber keine Kondition.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. Januar 2017)

Hallo Pfädchen, ganz schön ruhig geworden hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (24. Januar 2017)

Können im Frühjahr/Sommer ja mal wieder eine gemeinsame Tour mit den üblichen Verdächtigen (falls die hier noch mitlesen) machen!

Am 15. am Raabeturm im Hils:


----------



## hirschy (24. Januar 2017)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> huhu, hühnchen
> 
> @hirschy Di ab 18.00 wärend der Sommerzeit, startet die CX Hobbygruppe von Badse am Kehrwiederturm -> es werden alle möglichen Trails im Hiw gefahren.
> 
> und ja, Achtung: Federweg ersetzt Fahrtechnik aber keine Kondition.



Danke, vielleicht passt sich das mal! 

Winterbild hätt ich auch noch eins (entstanden letzten Freitag an der Spinne beim Tosmar): 



@turbo.huhnchen: Wenn ich den Burgbergtrail mitnehmen will, komm ich anders aber nicht mehr rüber zum Flugplatz, oder meinst du einen der beiden eingezeichneten Wege?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. Januar 2017)

War schon ne Weile nicht mehr in der Gegend und habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich zuerst zum Waldfrieden fahre und dann von dort zum Flugplatz. Heißt einfach den Burgweg wieder hochgestrampelt und dann in Richtung Waldfrieden. 
Ich versuche einfach Fahrten auf oder an der Strasse zu vermeiden.


----------



## tobone (27. Januar 2017)

War letztes Jahr eigentlich der canyontrail fahrbar? War ja ne Zeit lang ziemlich dicht.
Und was ist mit dem Einstieg von dem anderen Trail der zur anderen Seite runter geht? Der ist ja fast garnicjt mehr zu finden. Letztes Mal musste ich da sogar eine Etage tiefer einsteigen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. Januar 2017)

War heute erst am Brockenblick und dann auf dem Tosmar, bin aber Richtung Diekholzen gefahren. Beim nächsten Mal schaue ich mir den CayonTrail an. 
Mal sehen was das Wetter die nächsten Wochen bringt. Heute war von grifigem Restschnee über nasse Eisplatten, feinsten Waldboden, eingefrohrenen Schlammspuren bis hin zu Matschlöchern alles dabei


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. Januar 2017)

einfach befahren, auch wenn die Linie etwas pflege bedarf 
Jetzt bis zum Frühsommer ist die beste Zeit solche "verlorenen Trails" einzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirschy (31. Januar 2017)

tobone schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Einstieg von dem anderen Trail der zur anderen Seite runter geht? Der ist ja fast garnicjt mehr zu finden. Letztes Mal musste ich da sogar eine Etage tiefer einsteigen



Hast du da nochmal ne Örtlichkeit für mich zu?

Canyontrail ist der hier?


----------



## tobone (1. Februar 2017)

Für den "anderen " Trail hatte auch mal wer einen Namen erfunden.
Wenn du vom Gipfelkreuz kommst fährst du gleich nach der Hütte links ( nicht scharf links). Nach ca. 50 m geht der Trail links rein. Der Einstieg war leider letztes Mal komplett dicht, bzw. garnicht mehr zu sehen


----------



## tobone (1. Februar 2017)

Ja Canyon Trail müsste der sein


----------



## torstiohneh (2. Februar 2017)

tobone schrieb:


> Für den "anderen " Trail hatte auch mal wer einen Namen erfunden.


Das ist der masterasstrail, meine ich. Benannt nach einem user aus diesem Forum.
War im ersten Teil dieses threads öfter im Gespräch.


----------



## hirschy (2. Februar 2017)

tobone schrieb:


> Für den "anderen " Trail hatte auch mal wer einen Namen erfunden.
> Wenn du vom Gipfelkreuz kommst fährst du gleich nach der Hütte links ( nicht scharf links). Nach ca. 50 m geht der Trail links rein. Der Einstieg war leider letztes Mal komplett dicht, bzw. garnicht mehr zu sehen


Hoffe ich komme die Tage mal dazu, die beiden abzufahren...
Hab das ganze mal visualisiert:


*Edit: Check, beide abgefahren... Canyon Trail gefällt mir richtig gut, sehr geil zu fahren. masterass-trail war mir bissel zu gradlinig...
Weiterhin bin ich die nette Strecke von der Welfenhöhe zur Wolfsschlucht das erste Mal gefahren... War leider noch sehr matschig.
Wurde die Linie dort mal offiziell angelegt? Sind ja doch schon paar Bäume und bißchen Erde bewegt worden...


----------



## hirschy (7. April 2017)

Ist ja leider nicht mehr viel los hier. Woran liegt´s?
Denn: Am Galgenberg ist jemand wieder fleissig...In den Wäldern sieht man hin und wieder MTBler... Gibt viele schöne Strecken hier... (Letztens: Griesberg - Badse / Heute wieder Canyon Trail und muss sagen, dass Ding ist ne Wucht ;-))


----------



## tobone (8. April 2017)

Ist der canyontrail frei und gut fahrbar?


----------



## hirschy (8. April 2017)

kenn "ihn" ja erst seit kurzem... die eine oder andere Ecke könnte man mal bißchen befreien, aber insgesamt ist´s ne geile schnelle Abfahrt!
Beim Überweg würde sich auch ne kleine Absprungmöglichkeit gut machen


----------



## Gyver (8. April 2017)

hirschy schrieb:


> Ist ja leider nicht mehr viel los hier. Woran liegt´s?
> Denn: Am Galgenberg ist jemand wieder fleissig...



Irgendwie ist die Line jetzt aber komisch. Der abgebaute Sprung vorm großen Double ist n bissel zu hoch finde ich. Der junge Mann der es aufgebaut hat ist aber n Netter.


----------



## hirschy (12. April 2017)

Hab ihn noch nicht kennengelernt und an die Sprünge hab ich mich noch nicht rangetraut. 

ACHTUNG: Am Steinberg ist´n bekloppter Stöckchenleger unterwegs. Gestern bin ich an zwei Ästen hängengeblieben, die verknotet wurden. Teilweise liegen auch ganze Baumstämme über´n Weg und mehrere Schichten wurden übereinander gestapelt. 
Nicht nur für Radler ein Ärgernis, auch für Fußgänger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (12. April 2017)

hirschy schrieb:


> Hab ihn noch nicht kennengelernt und an die Sprünge hab ich mich noch nicht rangetraut.
> 
> ACHTUNG: Am Steinberg ist´n bekloppter Stöckchenleger unterwegs. Gestern bin ich an zwei Ästen hängengeblieben, die verknotet wurden. Teilweise liegen auch ganze Baumstämme über´n Weg und mehrere Schichten wurden übereinander gestapelt.
> Nicht nur für Radler ein Ärgernis, auch für Fußgänger...



da muss ich wohl mal mit fatty durchmöbeln, das freut sich auf Totholz :-D


----------



## hirschy (18. April 2017)

Hab gestern ne schöne Runde u.a. übern Canyon Trail gemacht. Die Vegetation holt ihn sich langsam zurück, im oberen Bereich sind die Himbeeren schon wieder fleißig und beißen einem ins Bein...
Weiter unten gab´s für mich auch ne unschöne Überraschung; hinter ner links rechts Kombination lag ein Baumstämmchen quer über der Fahrbahn. Konnte mich noch gerade abducken... Hab das ganze durch unterfüttern etwas höher gelegt; falls jemand jedoch mal mit ner Säge vorbeikommt oder mit´m "fatty"; immer ran!


----------



## hirschy (12. Mai 2017)

Da ich fast jeden Tag an dem zur Zeit ungepflegten Dirt-Gelände am Überlaufbecken vorbeikomme und schon öfter dachte, dass es schön wäre da den einen oder anderen Hügel zum Springen-Üben nutzen zu können, hab ich mir meine beiden Jungs und ´n bißchen Arbeitsgerät die letzten Tage geschnappt und war bißchen fleißig.
Positive Rückmeldung von einigen Zuschauern gab´s auch gleich und vielleicht lässt sich der ein oder andere ja motivieren nochmal bißchen Arbeit reinzustecken.
Wir hatten schonmal ne Menge Spaß und der erste Problauf war auch gar nicht so schlecht!


 

 

 

 





https://videos.mtb-news.de/48110/dirtpark_hildesheim?play


----------



## hirschy (16. Mai 2017)

Hatte gestern noch bißchen Zeit und war mit Klappspaten und Säge am Canyontrail.
Der querliegende Baum ist entschärft, paar Himbeersträucher zu neuen Wachsrichtungen überredet, zwei Kicker (amateurhaft) aufgebaut. Der obere Teil ist allerdings schon fast nicht mehr fahrbar; die Brennesseln und anderes Gestrüpp wachsen wie nix Gutes. Schade...


----------



## hirschy (18. Februar 2018)

Falls hier noch jemand unterwegs ist: Hat jemand Werkzeug zum Wechsel eines PressFit-Lagers, was er mir mal leihen oder den Wechsel ggfs. mal eben schnell mit mir zusammen machen würde?


----------



## Zweiradahrer (23. Februar 2018)

Zum Ausschlagen reicht ne 1/2 Zoll Knarrenverlängerung und ein Hammer. Die angebotenen Ausschläger können auch nichts besser. Einpressen mit Gewindestange und U-Scheiben aus dem Baumarkt funktioniert ebenfalls einwandfrei. Sorgfalt Voraussetzung. Habe beide Methoden ausprobiert, speziell. Werkzeug und Eigenbau.


----------



## Martin31008 (6. März 2018)

Hi Freunde, gibts die Strecke in Alfeld Hörsum am Heitkamp noch?
Und kennt jemand die Motocrossstrecke in Emmerke am Waldrand zum Truppenübungsplatz?


----------



## hirschy (7. März 2018)

Zum Heitkamp: Hab letztes Jahr jemand im Bikepark Hahnenklee aus Alfeld getroffen, er sagte man sei dort noch aktiv.
Die Motocrossstrecke bei Emmerke sah letztes Jahr so aus, als ob sie der Natur übergeben wurde.


----------



## harryhallers (22. März 2018)

hirschy schrieb:


> Da ich fast jeden Tag an dem zur Zeit ungepflegten Dirt-Gelände am Überlaufbecken vorbeikomme und schon öfter dachte, dass es schön wäre da den einen oder anderen Hügel zum Springen-Üben nutzen zu können, hab ich mir meine beiden Jungs und ´n bißchen Arbeitsgerät die letzten Tage geschnappt und war bißchen fleißig.
> Positive Rückmeldung von einigen Zuschauern gab´s auch gleich und vielleicht lässt sich der ein oder andere ja motivieren nochmal bißchen Arbeit reinzustecken.
> Wir hatten schonmal ne Menge Spaß und der erste Problauf war auch gar nicht so ...



Kurze Frage, wo ist das? Komme aus Hannover...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (22. März 2018)

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## harryhallers (22. März 2018)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk



Wow, der Abschnitt ist aber groß, hat jmd. noch ein rotes Kreuz für mich?


----------



## hirschy (22. März 2018)

Zustand hat sich aber noch nicht gebessert... Wollte im Frühling mal wieder hin und etwas buddeln, da aber auch die Stadt kein Interesse an der Pflege hat, ist´s nur ne Frage der Zeit bis er weiterverwildert...


----------



## Tim_Dh (12. August 2018)




----------



## Tim_Dh (12. August 2018)




----------



## hirschy (15. August 2018)

Trails werden hier nicht gepostet. Gibt ne Feierabendgruppe, meist Mittwochs am Galgenberg. Da lernste noch paar Trails kennen. Bei Interesse PN....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoneIslander (23. November 2018)

Moin, fährt so spät im Jahr noch wer von euch oft am Tosmar und Griesberg?


----------



## s´Mattl (24. November 2018)

Ich bin im Oktober noch am Tosmar und Griesberg gewesen, aber zZt ist MTB durch Beruf nicht so auf der Platte.


----------



## Janemann (24. November 2018)

LoneIslander schrieb:


> Moin, fährt so spät im Jahr noch wer von euch oft am Tosmar und Griesberg?


Ja. Eigentlich jeden Sonntag.


----------



## LoneIslander (26. November 2018)

Ja cool,  hab mein Bike nämlich endlich wieder in Hildesheim und kann jetzt auch wieder fahren.


----------



## Oberhutzel (22. Dezember 2018)

Janemann schrieb:


> Ja. Eigentlich jeden Sonntag.


Wir kommen eigentlich aus Braunschweig, aber waren im Oktober 2018 mal um Bad Salzdetfurth unterwegs, um mal Neuland zu entdecken. Ich kann euch nur für dieses interessante Revier beglückwünschen. Bei der Tour hatten wir ein wenig mit Windbruch zu kämpfen, aber es waren super Trails dabei und ordentlich Höhenmeter mit knackigen Anstiegen konnte man machen.


 
Wir haben einen kleinen Film von dieser Ausfahrt gemacht und wir werden es sicherlich nochmal besuchen.


----------



## torstiohneh (26. Dezember 2018)

hirschy schrieb:


> Trails werden hier nicht gepostet.


@hirschy, warum eigentlich nicht? Habt ihr Angst, dass die jemand nachfährt?
Na ja, hier zwischen Braunschweig und Gifhorn machen wir das jedenfalls anders...


----------



## Diekholzener (5. Januar 2019)

torstiohneh schrieb:


> @hirschy, warum eigentlich nicht? Habt ihr Angst, dass die jemand nachfährt?
> Na ja, hier zwischen Braunschweig und Gifhorn machen wir das jedenfalls anders...



Gebe dir da vollkommen Recht. Verstehe auch nicht warum Trails nicht gepostet werden sollen.


----------



## hirschy (6. Januar 2019)

Bin zwar auch nicht der "Hüter der Trails" und Erfinder des Ganzen, aber:
-die meisten Trails findet man bei komoot
-ist das Verhalten inoffizielle Trails nicht öffentlich zu posten allgemein üblich, weil:
-ggfs eine unüberschaubare Anzahl von Menschen davon Kenntnis bekommt, die den mtblern auch nicht alle wohlgesonnen sind
-Leute in Trails viel Arbeit investiert haben und nicht möchten, dass andere die kaputtfahren

Aber wie schon angedeutet: gibt ne Feierabendrunde, wo man gerne mitfahren kann...


----------



## Tim_Dh (30. Januar 2019)

.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. Juni 2019)

Salve!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirschy (29. Juni 2019)

moin, Nachbar...


----------



## Cheet (15. August 2019)

Hallo, 
weiß nich ob das hier schon thematisiert wurde. 
Im BOP Bike&Outdoorpark Bad-Salzdetfurth wird am morgigen Fr. 16.08. der neue Flowtrail offiziell eröffnet.  Der Trail verläuft über eine Up- & Down Schleife.  An die 5 Km, wenn ich nich irre.

Ich war letzte Woche vollkommen geplättet was Olaf (Parkmanagement) da auf die Beine gestellt hat. Im oberen Teil eine schön in den Wald eingebettete Brechsandpiste (up wie down).  Im unteren Teil etwas "naturbelassener" mit Anliegern etc. 

Bilder:





						BOP Bad Salzdetfurth
					

So liebe Biker, war heute das erste mal mit nem Freund im Bike Outdoor Park in Bad Salzdetfurth und muss sagen, ihr habt dort echt großartiges geleistet:daumen:  5 ha (?) Gelände mit allem was das Herz begehrt und für wirklich alle "Könnerstufen"! Ob CC, AM oder Enduro, ob schöne Waldtrails...




					www.mtb-news.de
				









						BOP Bad Salzdetfurth
					

So liebe Biker, war heute das erste mal mit nem Freund im Bike Outdoor Park in Bad Salzdetfurth und muss sagen, ihr habt dort echt großartiges geleistet:daumen:  5 ha (?) Gelände mit allem was das Herz begehrt und für wirklich alle "Könnerstufen"! Ob CC, AM oder Enduro, ob schöne Waldtrails...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Fazit: unbedingt austesten


----------



## Martin31008 (15. August 2019)

Ich Find es etwas eng. Bin morgen auf jeden Fall da


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. August 2019)

Lese nicht mehr so viel im Forum, ist völlig an mir vorbei gegangen. Daher vielen Dank für die Info! 
Habe jetzt zwar die Eröffnung verpasst, werde bestimmt mal wieder nach Salze starten.


----------



## torstiohneh (19. Oktober 2019)

Nettlingen ist ja nicht sooo weit von Hildesheim weg.








						MTB-Runde Nettlingen-Vorholz | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

torstiohneh hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 24,5 km | Dauer: 02:25 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Mick67 (22. November 2019)

Hallo,,
uns wurde am 20.11.2019 aus dem Keller in Hildesheim Bismarckplatz ein CUBE ACCESS WLS RH 17 29" Mountainbike Gestohlen.

Wer das Fahrrad sieht oder weiß wo es ist bitte mit ihrer Telefonnummer und Adresse wo es ist melden.

Es gibt einen Finderlohn.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Oktober 2022)

Lebt hier noch jemand oder sind alle an den Deister gezogen? Mich verschlägt es ab Januar beruflich ins wunderschöne Hildesheim. Kommt natürlich die Frage nach den Feierabendtrails auf. Bad Salzdetfurth geht ja, aber gibt es noch Aas näher dran?


----------



## hirschy (16. Oktober 2022)

Na klar, gibt auch hier paar schöne Sachen...
Meld dich, wenn du gelandet bist!


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Oktober 2022)

Danke für deine Antwort. Das werde ich tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben9696 (16. Oktober 2022)

Lerchen/Finkenberg Nord/Östlich vom Bosch Standort hat paar nette Sachen, fahre aber auch immer nur 1-2x im Jahr dort. Der Hügel westlich vom Standort hingegen scheint wenig / nix zu bieten, zumindest habe ich da nichts gefunden bis dato.

Man sieht auch unter der Woche teils Feierabendgruppen, vielleicht findest Du da Anschluss


----------



## StephanCOH (1. November 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Lebt hier noch jemand oder sind alle an den Deister gezogen? Mich verschlägt es ab Januar beruflich ins wunderschöne Hildesheim. Kommt natürlich die Frage nach den Feierabendtrails auf. Bad Salzdetfurth geht ja, aber gibt es noch Aas näher dran?


Um den Knebelberg finden sich diverse Trailsegmente, die sind von der Stadt aus nach Feierabend gut zu erreichen. Rund um den Tosmar findet man hübsche Strecken und weiter raus Richtung Bad Salzdetfurth ebenfalls.


----------



## Lord Shadow (Gestern um 16:43)

Bin derweil gelandet und habe ab morgen auch wieder ein Rad. War allerdings seit Anfang November nicht Biken und bin vermutlich etwas lahm. Trotzdem jemand Lust mir am Wochenende ein bißchen was zu zeigen?


----------

